#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-14
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍠ 
<flh> hi hi
<mimail> hello
<^k^> mimail, 好  ㍠ 
<Hceasy> 机器人说什么呢
<Hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Hceasy> !wiki
<lubotu2> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Hceasy> !lenovo
<llj> morning all
<feder> 怎么查看磁盘分区属主 如／dev／sda1 的属主
<feder> 怎么查看磁盘分区属主 如／dev／sda1 的属主
<calebot> feder: 属于 mount point 所有人
<calebot> feder: mount 到哪就是谁的
<leaveboy> 今天第一次听人说MacBook Air 是MBA
<calebot> 这缩写很久鸟
<calebot> ipad2 预定在日本如期发售
<RavenChan> google的ipv6地址是什么？
 * calebot 如果是日本人，根本买不下手
<calebot> 那些钱捐给受灾户多好
<feder> 这个分区是我windows的c盘
<calebot> feder: 文件权限不会变的
<calebot> feder: mount point / top level 目录 属于谁，和 文件属于谁 是两回事
<feder> 我有个盘 d盘是 sda10 在windows下 windows不能访问
<leaveboy> calebot: 哦～～～
<lemonhall> hello
<^k^> lemonhall, 好  ㍡ 
<ofan> http://alphatown.douban.com/widget/votes/1844679/8323/
<hymnusalae> ofan, 還有這樣的投票……
<lemonhall> ofan: 竟然没有人选51？？？？？
<lemonhall> ofan: 竟然没有！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<ofan> lemonhall: 51上的人不多吧
<ofan> 没百度多
<lemonhall> ofan: 但是普遍素质低下啊。。。。百度贴吧上闲人是太多了
<ofan> lemonhall: lol
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 51網是原來那個搞網站空間那個虎翼網轉形的嗎？
<lemonhall> ofan: 今天在一个交友网站上看到一个像松隆子的女孩，我刚看上了。。结果
<calebot> lemonhall: 是伪娘？
<ofan> lemonhall: 什么
<lemonhall> ofan: 到了公司打开她的页面，上面写着。。已经找到意中人。。。
 * lemonhall 表示，我泪流满面
<ofan> lemonhall: orz..
<calebot> lemonhall: 你可以 ntr
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 就是，你不是想要追求一場婚外戀嗎？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 等他們結婚了就去搞就是了。
<calebot> 94, 都结婚了还上啥交友网站
<hymnusalae> calebot, 那可能就是為NTR准備的。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 話說天涯人的素質很好嗎？
 * lemonhall http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/891596810/
<ofan> hymnusalae: 不知道,没去过天涯
<ofan> 我就用用淫淫,豆瓣和google
<lemonhall> 大家评论一下。。这个妹子像不像松隆子？
<ofan> 主要还是google...
<hymnusalae> ofan, 人人的分享太煩了。
<ofan> lemonhall: 偏春哥类型
<ofan> hymnusalae: 上淫淫就是看看同学还活着几个 lol~~
<ofan> lemonhall: 菊男?  你的豆瓣?
<lemonhall> ofan: 唔。。是啊
<hymnusalae> ofan, 話說回來看這次地震那個氣場能不能陣得住就大概知道素質了。慶祝日本地震的基本上就沒有什麽好說的了。
<lemonhall> ofan: 松隆子啊。。松隆子。。你就这样从我身边溜走了
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<hymnusalae> ofan, 下面評論不錯：必须豆瓣，以某调查机构统计豆瓣读书数据得出，豆瓣网民不爱国 都不爱国了，其他高有毛用！？
<NoIE> hy
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 爱国都是浮云
<ofan> hymnusalae: 这个我还没怎么看...  刚看到很多人说人人里有谣言  神马谣言??
<calebot> 爱国民不爱党
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 那個帖子下面第二個論壇，哈哈哈。
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 看到了。
<ofan> 奥 知道了
<Kandu> ofan: 豆瓣這網站幹啥的
<NoIE> 读书网站
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 本來我記得好像是個類似書評網，後來就什麽都有了。
<hymnusalae> 這年頭一個網站要是不向社交方向走走還真不好辦。
<Kandu> 哦
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 因为无聊的人比较多？
<lemonhall> ofan: 四月物语。。。去看一下吧。。。你年纪看起来比我小。。。这类片子应该还喜欢看
<Kandu> 所以豆瓣還是比較有趣的是吧？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 真要有聊會像我們這樣聊天嗎？
<ofan> lemonhall: ?
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 會沒有事天天泡那上面嗎？
<ofan> lemonhall: 动画片?
<lemonhall> ofan: 松隆子啊。。不是你问是谁的？
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 本人支持多线程。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, ……
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 多線程都是扯蛋。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 我问的。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 去看四月物语。。。
<ofan> Kandu: 豆瓣上搞文艺的比较多,基本都是写书评,影评聚集起来的用户
<ofan> lemonhall: 没问额...
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 我去年課題最緊張的時候是早上燒水的工夫把 solidot cnbeta linuxtoy imtx 和 gentoo.org 上所有最新的東西看完，後面就再也打不開瀏覽器了。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 唔，错过这个女人。。真是足够让我捶胸顿足一个小时了
<NoIE> lemonhall: 动画吗？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 有閑才能雙線程，拿出一個線程來看網頁。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 三次沅
<hymnusalae> 我錯了。
<hymnusalae> 我突然意識到 FreeBSD 沒有那什麽 200 行補丁。我在看著網頁還開著 make -j4 buildworld...
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 你二了
<leaveboy> 一种生活在巴西的蜘蛛咬了人一口后，能产生四小时的勃起
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 你也二了
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 但是同樣會造成肌肉失活。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你最2了。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我看成括约肌失活。。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我开始刷水群了。。。每天例行。。
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 之前看过狂莽之灾 里面的那个蜘蛛估计就是这个
<hymnusalae> 昨天看 ##freebsd 裏有位仁兄的昵稱叫 d[-__-]b
<hymnusalae> 我表示他真敢用，壓力很大。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 这名字怎么了？
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 自己想太多
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 沒有什麽，還要，要刷去麽聊！！！！
<hymnusalae> s/麼/私
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 沒有，一般用昵稱感覺都會是哪都能用的。至少這個東西注冊 gmail 是不行的了。
 * calebot 到处换马甲的飘过
<calebot> 珍爱生命，常换马甲
<hymnusalae> calebot, ……換馬甲算很正常的行為嗎？
<lemonhall> calebot: 我很少用马甲
<hymnusalae> calebot, 我不知道國外社區裏面換馬甲有沒有說是什麽違反社區道德之類的說法。
<lemonhall> calebot: 所以恶贯满盈。。。处处友人说我灌水
<calebot> hymnusalae: 网络匿名很重要滴
<calebot> 不换马甲很容易就被人肉了
<hymnusalae> calebot, 其實都是扯蛋。我現在隨便給人家人肉。
 * lemonhall 表示，我行得端，做得直。。。灌水灌得有节操。。处处有人人肉我。。
<hymnusalae> calebot, 真要願意找，怎麽都找的到。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你那不用人肉，你那玩ntr的叫捉姦。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: NTR？？
<hymnusalae> calebot, 我經過以前1個星期的分析得出結論，我已經沒有網絡匿名了，只要願意我隨時可以被找到，所以再也不為網絡匿名發愁了。
<calebot> 现在换马甲还来得及啊
<calebot> 数字时代什么都很容易消失的
<lemonhall> hymnusalae:
<lemonhall> 译成中文就是“被他人强占配偶或对象”、被别人戴绿帽，可以用在男性之间也可以用在女性之间。跟一般三角关系不同的是，NTR的必须在发生性关系的场合才能使用。广义上的NTR也泛指对“自己喜欢的异性与他人发生性关系、自己却感到兴奋”的嗜好，或者持有这种嗜好的人，或者和这种嗜好有很深关
<lemonhall> 系的表现和文化，是受虐倾向的一种。
<if_else> 各位兄台，debian 的 aptitude safe-upgrade 和 dist-upgrade 有什么区别，谢谢
<hymnusalae> calebot, 是嗎？好吧，我去把我google上的blog關了去，然後其它的都重新安裝，系統也給搞搞，設置個假MAC地址，然後去吧。
<NoIE> 如果是自己喜欢的异性和其他的异性。。。
<hymnusalae> calebot, 話說真的假的？我是覺得不太可信。
<calebot> 百合大好！
 * lemonhall 用法范例：杨过被尹志平NTR了。
<NoIE> if_else: 不知道
 * lemonhall 唔。。。。。  hymnusalae 这个淫荡货。。知道的真多
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 說你ntr的意思是你把人家的女人ntr 了，不是說你喜歡的人被 ntr。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我靠，前面calebot說的時候你不說他。
 * yudun 来了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 還有，昨天 edison0354 看 ntr 之劍的時候也不說。
<hymnusalae> yudun, 歡回。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔。。我内心深处。。。是鄙视你的？
<yudun> 早啊同志们，我又来唠叨了
<hymnusalae> if_else, 我在網上的 man 裏沒有看到 safe-upgrade
<yudun> 大家平常写代码用tab还是用四个空格？
<ofan> yudun: 空格
<ofan> tab转空格
<lemonhall> yudun: 欢迎。。。昨晚做得那么晚。。。你竟然起得这么早
<calebot> tab 不一定是四个空格
<hymnusalae> if_else, http://bapoumba.free.fr/?p=180
<yudun> lemonhall: -_-
<yudun> lemonhall: 你咋知道
<hymnusalae> if_else, 這裏有你要的信息，不過對于置頂關于 upgrade 和 dist-upgrade 已廢止我不確定。
<yudun> calebot: 我听别人说混用不好，但是总觉得tab用的舒服的不行
<hymnusalae> yun那就 expandtab
<hymnusalae> yudun, ^
<calebot> yudun: 那就 tab 呗
<hymnusalae> 我一般是 expandtab 然後再用的。
<yudun> calebot: 那显得多不专业啊，哈哈哈
<hymnusalae> yudun, 你怎麽混用的？
<calebot> 很多 projects 用 tab 啊
<calebot> 只要送 patch 时照 upstream 喜好就好了
<yudun> hymnusalae: 就是比如public class Five,中间用空格隔开
<yudun> hymnusalae: 但是public static void main,public 前面有tab
<yudun> hymnusalae: 这算混用么。
<hymnusalae> yudun, ……那個誰都不會用tab去隔開吧……
<hymnusalae> yudun, 明顯不算……
<yudun> hymnusalae: 那你说这个不混用是为了避免什么问题
<hymnusalae> yudun, 我其它語言的不知道。Haskell 裏編譯器強制 Tab = 8 空格。像我這樣 tab = 4 空格的就要考慮一下這個。
<hymnusalae> yudun, Haskell 又和 Python 一樣是縮進敏感。
<yudun> -_-八个空格
<hymnusalae> 所以我一般都expandtab，直接讓編輯器改空格最好了。
<lemonhall> vim默认是什么？
<yudun> hymnusalae: 哦。这样
<yudun> lemonhall: 4
<hymnusalae> yudun, 不是 8 嗎？
<yudun> 说错了。8
<lemonhall> yudun: 把TAB换成4个空格？
<yudun> 8_____
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 不是，是Tab 的寬度和8個空格相等。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 默認 vim 不拆 tab 的。
<lemonhall> 不对啊。。。是8个空格啊！
<yudun> lemonhall:恩是八个，我刚说错了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 對你無語了，人家都訂正2遍了，還“不對啊”
<lemonhall> 唔。。我存好了以后，用HEXER打开看看。。他实际存成啥了
<hymnusalae> yudun, 還有就是你這裏用 tab =4的代碼如果還加了空格人家用 tab=8 看會很悲劇，所以不推薦混用。
<hymnusalae> yudun, 只用 tab 其實不錯。
<yudun> yudun: 哦
<lemonhall> 唔。。。。实际就是存成TAB的。。。ASCII是多少？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你不是用 hexer 看的嗎？你那不是能看到嗎？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔。。。09.。竟然还有一个HB。。。
 * lemonhall 013   11    0B    VT  '\v' (vertical tab)     113   75    4B    K
<lemonhall> 这是什么？
<lemonhall> 013
<lemonhall> vertical tab
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, (013)10 = (0B)16  -_-|||
<hymnusalae> 不對……
<hymnusalae> 我悲劇了……
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 是11 => 0B
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 悲劇，我這還沒有 hexer
<lemonhall> 唔。。普通TAB叫横向TAB，这个0B是竖向TAB。。。从来没见过这东西
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 話說你 man 下看看。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 看看上面怎麽說第一個 013 113  r .
<lemonhall> 013   11    0B    VT  '\v' (vertical tab)
<lemonhall> Oct   Dec   Hex   Char
<cfy> 谁用awesome的？我想让当前所有的程序最大化，有没有人写好的？
<lemonhall> 11号，0B，意思是VT。。。唔。。从未用过。。有些好奇罢了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 哦是 (013)8 = (0B)16
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 還搞這麽復雜……
<NoIE> mint 11 什么时候发布？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我是MAN出来的啊
<cfy> 没人用么。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我知道。我就說他還顯示這麽麻煩。
<cfy> 谁用lua的？
<ofan> chrome 11经常假死..
<yudun> cfy: 很少人用把
<hymnusalae> cfy, Kandu 不是和你討論過一次嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: kandu?
<cfy> Kandu: 你会lua么？
<yudun> cfy: 前两天抽风跑到#love，以为是谈情说爱的一个地方
<cfy> yudun: 没办法，awesome需要lua
<yudun> cfy: 结果是lua的一个框架。-_-!
<cfy> yudun: - -!
<yudun> cfy: 你去#lua问问么
<lemonhall> yudun: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Router2> cfy 本来挺想用awesome，结果一看每次更新都得改配置文件、、、
<Router2> cfy 而且我的本上没有WIN键，还是算了吧，不折腾了
<lemonhall> yudun: 无语了。。我去SEX看看。。。
<yudun> lemonhall: 恩恩
<cfy> Router2: 没有win键阿。。。
<Router2> cfy 老IBM本上没有吧
<NoIE> 怎样用telnet登录咱们的论坛？
<lemonhall> yudun: 唔。。FREENODE是个技术IRC聚集地
<iGnome> cfy:
<ofan> yudun: 这个给力...
<calebot> NoIE: 大部份论坛都没有 telnet 的
<yudun> 囧
<yudun> 我知道，但是我一看#love那么多人
<iGnome> BerkeleyDB::Hash 那事情，搞定没。 cfy
<NoIE> calebot: 咱么的论坛，浏览器经常打不开。
<calebot> NoIE: 因为在墙外
<hv54> 没有哇
<cfy> iGnome: 没有。。。。
<hv54> 我的能打开
<cfy> iGnome: 我键盘设置搞定了。XD
<iGnome> cfy: 你墙头草。又折腾lua? 好像那kk会这。
<iGnome> 我的键盘昨天到了
<cfy> iGnome: 不是啦，awesome需要lua,我想把自启的程序都最大化。
<iGnome> 似乎硬了点
<cfy> iGnome: 用起来怎么样？
<cfy> iGnome: 以前用过机械么？
<iGnome> 以前都是机械的嘛。
<cfy> 哦。
<iGnome> 你出生的年代。lol
<cfy> 以前的都坏了呀。。。
<Router2> iGnome: 什么轴的？
<iGnome> 黑
<cfy> iGnome: 现在水果的软件搞得都要4.1
<iGnome> 啥4.1啊
<cfy> iGnome: 我都像升级了。可惜貌似这样就不破解了。。。
<ofan> cfy: 用布局阿
<cfy> ofan: 啥布局？
<iGnome> ios?
<cfy> iGnome: 系统，嗯。
<iGnome> 那别动
<ofan> cfy: 全屏布局
<iGnome> ios上没串串烧。
<cfy> iGnome: 是啊，而且如果厄米破解那我就要买了。而且没root权限超不爽的。
<iGnome> 。要了root没用嘛
<ofan> cfy: 全屏布局 所有窗口都自动最大化的
<cfy> ofan: 不懂。布局上也可以maximize之间切换吧
<iGnome> 那些bt的目录结构，看都看不明白
<ofan> cfy: super+space 切换布局
<iGnome> ofan: 安装maxium
<cfy> ofan: okay，我貌似换好了。我重进试试
<cfy> iGnome: 比如你要换闹钟铃声。没有root你怎么换？
<ofan> cfy: ... 还用重进?
<cfy> 或者说没有破解怎么换
<cfy> ofan: 看看每次的效果嘛。
<ofan> cfy:  - -
<iGnome> 闹钟。。。你那机器上才用这。
<cfy> ofan: 我其实就三个程序。我只是懒得按win+m
<cfy> iGnome: 好吧。崽崽起床都你叫的是吧。。。
<iGnome> i   maximus                         - Automaximizing window management tool
<iGnome> 看这
<iGnome> 你闹钟没用，不如串口出来，接上电击。
<iGnome> @
<iGnome> 白说了
<cfy> iGnome: 说啥了？
<iGnome> i maximus - Automaximizing window management tool 你闹钟没用，不如串口出来，接上电击。 2句
<cfy> 看来的设置下
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<cfy> 崽崽好惨。。。
<iGnome> 你呢。你root啊
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> iGnome: 我只要传个文件进去就哈咯
<cfy> iGnome: 我只要传个文件进去就好啦
<iGnome> 那系统不透明。没劲
<iGnome> 再也不买它的东西了
<cfy> 那买android?
<lemonhall> cfy: +1
<cfy> iGnome: 那买qi-hardware的东西吧
<cfy> iGnome: 人家啥都开源。。。
<leaveboy> ++
<iGnome> 我要买一个平板。可以自己捣鼓下的
<ofan> xoom
<hymnusalae> qi-nanobook?
<cfy> iGnome: 那个貌似没有。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这个貌似没
<cfy> iGnome: hymnusalae 去#qi-hardware可以问
<iGnome> 硬件折腾，倒是没必要。那太蛋痛
<iGnome> 以后的设备，都BGN封装。再开源，也没用。自己作不了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我只是隨口說了個名字，問一下你們是不是在說這個……
<lemonhall> cfy: 用plug吧
<cfy> iGnome: 你可以自己生产么？
<iGnome> soip的可以
<lemonhall> cfy: 直接插到插板上就可以用的ARM计算机。。。。
<jyf1987> iGnome: 那就想办法把bgn的封装机器做便宜 做到可以有人开加工店
 * lemonhall 无屏幕。。有WIFI
<iGnome> jyf1987: 。。。那很贵的。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你怎么又换名字了？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 人家本來就 yunfan 和 jyf1987 來回用的好吧。
<iGnome> 他蛋痛的时候，就用yunfan。
<calebot> 晕饭
<iGnome> jiangyunfan
<jyf1987> iGnome: 工艺改进嘛 处理器以前也很贵的拉
<yuncai> 我是暈菜
<calebot> 将晕饭
<jyf1987> iGnome: 去 我在家的时候用unfan
<jyf1987> yunfan
<yuncai> jyf1987, 我們合體吧。
<jyf1987> 工作的时候用这个
<iGnome> jyf1987: .. 不是大跃进时代了哦
<cfy> 这下应该可以了。
<cfy> 测试下
<^k^> cfy, ....  ㍣ 
<jyf1987> iGnome: 我还是看好现在的纳米科技的 说不定10年里就能办到了
<iGnome> BGN。排版都没那手艺。
<jyf1987> 纳米级电路构建
<jyf1987> 你就买个机器 买点原料 加设计文档 额 给你构建出来
<iGnome> 还是学迪拜酋长吧。搞大的。
<cfy> iGnome: 你不是可以自己生产么。。。
<iGnome> 一个浴缸，可以跑10个妹朵。
<iGnome> cfy: .. 没那么容易。
<cfy> 目前 OilRush 预售价 $19.95（￥131），支持支付宝/信用卡/PayPal等方式付款。
<cfy> iGnome: ee你要不要买？
<cfy> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/oilrush-for-linux-06-preview.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: OilRush for Linux 0.6 Preview — LinuxTOY
<hymnusalae> 我突然發現我屏幕有個壞點了……
<cfy> 不知道我的机子能跑不。毕竟要$19.95....
<cfy> 买来不能跑就杯具。。。。
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 这那，俄罗斯的那开源游戏？
<leaveboy> o
<lemonhall> jyf1987: hymnusalae 你们合体吧，我去拍小电影
<cfy> iGnome: 是哦。
<iGnome> 那咋买这么贵？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 去死吧你。謝絕拍攝。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 自拍？
<jyf1987> 太贵了 降到50以上 可以考虑
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔。。我错了
<cfy> iGnome: 要不要合买。。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 我机器买不动。。。。
<iGnome> 不出钱
<hymnusalae> 131元……我還不如買關東煮實在。
<cfy> 问题在于我不知道我的机子能跑不。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 我机器跑不动。。坐等破解。。如果没人破解必定不好玩
<cfy> lemonhall: 嗯。好主意。
<iGnome> lemonhall: :D
<hv54> 同期待
 * lemonhall 毛子出的游戏我就玩过一个，觉得还不错的。。可惜。。。太耗费资源了
<Cherish> Web服务器缓存：一个URL在一段较长时间内对应一个唯一的响应内容，比如静态内容或者更新不太频繁的动态内容，web服务器可将响应内容缓存起来，下次web服务器便可以在收到请求后立即拿出事先缓存好的响应内容并返回给浏览器。
<iGnome> 这家伙，毒
<cfy> iGnome: ee你要用data::dumper多好
 * lemonhall 至此对毛子工作室到底用什么机器测试的表示恨好奇
<Cherish> 我感觉没什么效果啊，服务器还是要处理请求，还是要传输数据，在带宽和处理器上都没什么缓解啊
 * cfy pasted "perl" at http://paste2.org/get/1301277
<cfy> iGnome: EMAIL:aoeu@aoueoaoauao.com
<iGnome> cfy: .. 你有空再试试额。就那模块。没道理不对的。老混乱。。
<lemonhall> Cherish: 你傲矫了。。
<cfy> iGnome: 很清楚阿。提取出value之后一个正则就好吧
<lemonhall> Cherish: 效果恨明显。。。。
<Cherish> lemonhall: 能解释下不
<iGnome> 取了出来啊。然后split后，乱的呢
<iGnome> 你明显没认真测试
<lemonhall> Cherish: 将请求变成了，请求访问，内存读取/硬盘读取，直接返回。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 等下。。。我发现yaml都没有装。。
<iGnome> 。新大便。。忘记了
<iGnome> lol
<lemonhall> Cherish: IO一般来说最慢。。有时候还要READ DB，更慢。。现在变成了直接从CACHE里取。。多快啊
<cfy> iGnome: 哈哈。
 * cfy pasted "yaml" at http://paste2.org/get/1301281
<MaskRay> 你们在讨论啥？
<cfy> iGnome: ee被\r摆了一道
<cfy> MaskRay: ..
<cfy> MaskRay: 还用awesome不？
<cfy> MaskRay: awesome真爽阿。现在都好了。可惜lua不会，有点麻烦。
<MaskRay> cfy: 转 xmonad 了，因为在学 haskell
<Cherish> lemonhall: 如果不用的话，过程是怎么样的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。忘了。不过话说xmonad是个wm?我怎么感觉好多地方都在说xmonad
<cfy> iGnome: hoho
<lemonhall> Cherish: READ DB。。。。一般来说都慢，另外像WORDPRESS的那种硬盘型缓存。。。就不用运行整个PHP程序读写数据库，复杂逻辑
<cfy> iGnome: use YAML;print Dump \%hash
<MaskRay> cfy: 只是我这几天一直在这个频道提到罢了
<cfy> MaskRay: 没说你。。。。我说别的地方
<lemonhall> Cherish: 很直观的变成了，访问一篇文章成了访问一个静态文件。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如水木。感觉好多人都在说haskel
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如水木。感觉好多人都在说xmonad
<cfy> MaskRay: 我一度以为是个库啥的。
<cfy> MaskRay: XD
<MaskRay> cfy: 好久没去看了，而且还没注册好。
<cfy> 怎么没人说话了。。。。罢了，我吃饭去。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。我也好久没说话了。再者自动登录用不了。我就再没登录过。。。只是看。
<Kandu> cfy: 不會
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。你用啥wm?
<Cherish> lemonhall: 只是对于读取DB方面有优势？如果全是静态页面有没有优势？
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> T_T,推rt个半天也rt不聊。。。。
<cfy> T_T,推rt个半天也rt不了。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 啥.你不知道你用啥wm?!
<lemonhall> Cherish: 你的网站没登录？
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，gnome 自帶的。好像叫 metacity
<Cherish> lemonhall; 我说假设的话，全是静态页面。
<iGnome> cfy: 又说啥。\r早替换了的。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.这样子.gnome已经不是wm了.....
<lemonhall> Cherish: 没任何动态内容？只要有丝毫动态内容就可以看看能否用CACHE优化
<cfy> iGnome: 哪里?
<lemonhall> Cherish: 那也可以用CACHE啊，将大访问量的图片。。或者页面直接CACHE在内存里
<iGnome> 我原始的脚本里面就有
<cfy> iGnome: 我没看到.你既没有\s也没有\r
<cfy> iGnome: 哪有...
<iGnome> $i=~s/\xd//g;
<cfy> \xd?
<iGnome> 这最原始的
<Cherish> lemonhall: 意思就是这种情况用内存cache有优势，而硬盘cache就无用了？
<cfy> iGnome: \x是啥东西?
<cfy> 哦...
<iGnome> 16进制的
<cfy> 懂了...
<cfy> 那不知道了.
<cfy> iGnome: 可是yaml的dump显示很清楚阿.
<cfy> iGnome: 我先吃饭去
<iGnome> 重点是在split
<lemonhall> Cherish: 非常纯粹的静态页面已经很少见了。。。而且用VANISH的技术，也可以让APACHE省心些。。。
<iGnome> ：：：一行几个这里
<leaveboy> ig
<leaveboy> iGnome: ??
<lemonhall> Cherish: 静态页面。。。用SSI，和负载均衡提高访问量。。反向代理。。。
<leaveboy> 搞那么多：干嘛
<jyf1987> ssi狠么
<lemonhall> Cherish: CACHE的话。。可以不考虑太多。。。
<Cherish> lemonhall: 了解了，谢谢。
<lemonhall> 一个上午就这样结束了
<MaskRay> iGnome: 为什么用 \xd 而不是 \r？
<leaveboy> 聊使劲聊
<iGnome> MaskRay: 那一样的。开始准备去掉几个字符的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 显得资格老
<jyf1987> iGnome: 不一样吧 有些怪异平台不一定是用0x0d表示\r阿
<jyf1987> 这是c书说的 额 至今没碰到这类怪异平台
<iGnome> 没你那么多平台。
<jyf1987> 是c专家编程说的
<jyf1987> 不要硬编码
<iGnome> 难道是$\改了？
<jyf1987> 那不晓得
<Kandu> cfy: 你想學 lua 啦， jyf1987 懂的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 他想学？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 問他唄。估計是沒 gentoo 折騰，閑的慌
<jyf1987> Kandu: lua也有一阵折腾的 不过玩多就腻了 但是可供深入的还是有的
<jyf1987> 买本书 lua就那一本
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 有平台是 \r \n 反过来的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我说的是 字符集 硬件平台
<ofan> jyf1987: 这是编码的事吧,还有不用ascii的?
<jyf1987> ofan: 早期那些真有
<ofan> 早期没标准吧
<Lavande> 看来某墙升级完成了，今天网络一切正常，msn正常，ssh上推也正常，哦耶～
<lemonhall> Lavande: 是这几天光缆问题
<lemonhall> jyf1987: lua好玩么？
<jyf1987> Lavande: 从此以后 一切皆在监控之中
<Lavande> lemonhall: - -!
<Lavande> jyf1987: - -!
<lemonhall> Lavande: 地震导致光缆。。。有 问题
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 刚入门觉得语法糖很好玩 不过玩多肯定腻味的 而且你懂了许多优化技巧以后 写的程序都很长  烦得狠
<Lavande> lemonhall: 但愿如此，呵呵
<Router2> Lavande 看到昨天晚上163的问题了么
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 唔。。。那就不学了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 觉得自己真得老了。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 比perl有意思
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 唔。。。我喜欢PERL
<MaskRay> jyf1987: - -!
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 而且用的人都是搞研究的 社区比较有趣 不想别的语言 许多功利性的人在那里问问题 好无聊
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我以为LUA社区问问题的都是些。。。WOW FANS
<jyf1987> 帝都有教人古琴的么
<MaskRay> haskell 也都是搞研究的
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 不会 那帮人不会去lua社区问问题 自己有社区
 * lemonhall R语言的社区才是最亲切的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你不覺得 jyf1987 說的情況和這邊很像嗎？
 * lemonhall 都是统计学的
<jyf1987> r语言有中文社区么 我想学那个
<jyf1987> 玩数据挺好玩的
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我觉得他描述的是 haskell
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我就是說 Haskell
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 貌似有吧。。我没那么多数据分析。。就没深入
 * lemonhall 吃饭。。吃饭。。。。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 不否认haskell也是那样 但是lua是一门轻巧的脚本语言 可以随意改的阿
<ofan> python党路过
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 在哪里
<jyf1987> ofan: 职业python混混在此
<ofan> 业余py混混在此...
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ghc-7.0.2 居然很快就编译好了，haskell-platform configure 失败： The OpenGL C library is required，要装 graphics/mesagl 吗？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 應該是。
<ofan> jyf1987: 对 py的decorator熟悉么?
<MaskRay> jyf1987: lua 源码确实简单，以后要研究编译原理就看它源码
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不過 Haskell-platform 的 configure 沒有選項去掉 OpenGL 庫嗎？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 貌似他们是自己手写parser的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 反正以後可以拿 cabal 安裝的。
<jyf1987> ofan: 还好吧 这个东西用起来很方便
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: haskell-platform 就是一堆开发工具？以后需要了可以再装？
<ofan> jyf1987: 第一次接触  感觉不很懂
<jyf1987> lemonhall: r语言ubuntu源里有么
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 一堆庫。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我是怕以后返工
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那我就不了解了。
<jyf1987> ofan: 简单来说 就是给你的函数调用加了个中间件
<jyf1987> 让那个中间件去调用你的函数 返回结果
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 如果要保險就全安裝上吧，反正也就10多個。
<jyf1987> 说代理也行 额
<ofan> jyf1987: 是不是把函数参数和代码都分开传给另一个函数?
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353312/，configure 哪些选项好像没提到 opengl？
<jyf1987> ofan: 没有 就是如果你在一个函数前面放一个修饰起 这个函数名的指针就被修饰起吃掉了
<ofan> jyf1987: 还有函数参数也传给修饰函数了吧
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那你就安裝吧，認了吧。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 對了，portmaster 可以不用加上分類標識的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 直接 portmaster -i libtool 就可以找到 devel/libtool
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: graphics/mesagl 安装失败；rm: ../lib/libMesaOSMesa.a*: Not a directory
<jyf1987> ofan: 你还不明白么 比如你的原来的函数名叫 xxx  他是指向代码入口的 现在xxx指向的是修饰起的入口了 至于参数 那是调用的时候传的 你想传得不一样 也没关系的
<Lavande> Router2: 昨晚我登录过126邮箱，怎么了啊？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……你那問題不斷呢……
<cfy> RavenChan: T_T
<cfy> RavenChan: 我rt不了
<Router2> Lavande 不是126邮箱，是163首页。当时情况是国内外线路打开不一样
<ofan> jyf1987: 我明白,就是感觉比较新鲜..
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這我還真不知道。
<Lavande> Router2: 呃。。没上过163……
<Router2> Lavande 国内正常，国外打开只有一张一个电脑的图片
 * hymnusalae 吃飯去了。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: make 的选项系统内哪里可以查到
<Lavande> Router2: 搜嘎，线路估计是震坏了啊，据说三大出口其中一个就是往日本的吧？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我错了，man ports
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 悲剧了。。make patch 了还是失败
<cfy> jyf1987: 来lisp吧
<cfy> Kandu: 这个容易学的吧.我想看下手册就差不多了吧.
<cfy> RavenChan: 发送消息出错,未知错误,请重试
<MaskRay> Kandu: configure 时显示 checking GL/gl.h presence... no，但实际上存在 /usr/local/include/GL/gl.h，怎么做呢？
<ofan> cfy: 学lisp 看的啥书
<cfy> ofan: scheme还是cl?
<cfy> MaskRay: 路径吧.
<ofan> cfy: 你学的啥
<MaskRay> cfy: export CLFAGS=... 似乎能解决，但会提示 accepted by the compiler, rejected by the preprocessor!
<cfy> ofan: scheme,但是scheme定义太,等我一看完sicp就换成cl
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦....
<ofan> cfy: 哦 sicp
<cfy> ofan: cl的话,pcl
<RavenChan> cfy, 不知道...
<ofan> sicp现在当睡前读物...
<RavenChan> cfy, 我网挂了...
<cfy> ofan: Practical Common Lisp
<MaskRay> cfy: 能否看一下有没有 -re glEnd.* 这样的文件，哪个包包含的
<cfy> RavenChan: 唉,要不我直接翻墙算了...
<pocoyo> cfy: common lisp 跟 emacs lisp有什么区别？
 * cfy pasted "apt-file" at http://paste2.org/get/1301360
<cfy> MaskRay: apt-file的结果,我搜了glEnd
<RavenChan> cfy, 好了我又活了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不知道
<cfy> pocoyo: 不同方言.elisp更古老.不过差别还是没有scheme和lisp大.
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<MaskRay> cfy: 我错了，这应该指试图从一个 .so 里找 glEnd
<cfy> MaskRay: 不懂...
<jyf1987> cfy: 是有点想
<cfy> jyf1987: 来吧,先把vim扔了...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 把/usr/local加到$PATH...
<jyf1987> cfy: 学lisp和vim有啥冲突 难道lisp是专门为emacs发明的？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 修改了  LDFLAGS ，现在好了
<cfy> jyf1987: 没有啊.我只是建议下..
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我这个做法太暴力了，只是让编译器通过
<jyf1987> cfy: 坚决打倒 踏上一脚
<MaskRay> RavenChan: configure: WARNING: GL/gl.h: accepted by the compiler, rejected by the preprocessor!
<cfy> iGnome: ee,为啥opera通过proxychains上网很容易假死?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 修改 PATH 是没用的
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 学 lisp 不用 emacs 确实说不过去
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 瞎扯淡吧 lisp比emacs发明早多了
<MaskRay> cfy: 用 firefox + autoproxy 吧，全代理会很慢的
<cfy> jyf1987: nop.elisp比cl古老
<cfy> jyf1987: 所以....
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 只是表示 vim 写 lisp 肯定没 emacs 好
<cfy> MaskRay: 我用chrome翻墙好了.反正就一个twitter
<jyf1987> cfy: 那是cl 但是lisp本身又不是cl
<cfy> jyf1987: 你肯定是学方言啊.
<jyf1987> MaskRay: lisp就那几条规则 有啥大不了 额
<jyf1987> cfy: 好吧 我不学了 我转学forth
<jyf1987> 那个很有意思
<cfy> rule 1. forget vim XD
<cfy> fortran?
<jyf1987> forth
<cfy> o
<LeiWang> 又在进行编辑器大战么
<cfy> MaskRay: 出来把别的editor都灭了,lol
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我对不起你，还是没人理我……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那你自行裁决吧
<yudun> 各位大大，有没有系统的教python网页抓取的书籍
 * edison0354 日本地震或造成NAND晶片现货大涨
<ofan> cfy: vim is powerful
<BigOne> yudun: 你要抓取什么？
<cfy> ofan: emacs is more powerful
 * edison0354 gedit飘过
<BigOne> edison0354: 那很多嵌入式设备不是要涨价了？包括有些移动存储设备
<yudun> BigOne: 网页上面的数据，文字，图片,etc
<edison0354> BigOne: 硬盘不涨的……U盘应该是必然了，内存也是
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你速度入内存吧
<ofan> cfy: *thumb down*
<LeiWang> 我在想了3DS会不会涨价
<yudun> BigOne: 这两天自己看网上的文章，感觉很乱
<Router2> 假新闻很多啊
<BigOne> edison0354: 我知道硬盘不涨啊。但是，生产内存颗粒的又不是日本一家。而且NAND貌似和内存没太大关系吧？
<BigOne> yudun: 你用urllib抓取网页，然后用xml分析上面的标签应该就行了吧
<edison0354> BigOne: 三星应该是几大之中比较大的一个吧
<edison0354> BigOne: 我错了，三星是韩国的……
<yudun> BigOne: 但是如果要用cookie,如果有机器人屏蔽
<yudun> BigOne: 就没那么简单了哦
<edison0354> BigOne: 东芝是日本的……而且已经关厂子了
<LeiWang> 有没有作服务器散热硬件设计的 北京  我同学让我帮忙随便问问 有兴趣可以跟我聊下 打扰了
<BigOne> yudun: 记得以前，用python的http模块，做过一个模拟的web访问程序。
<BigOne> yudun: cookies有cookies处理的，而且也不麻烦。
<BigOne> edison0354: 今天刚入手了一张SDHC卡，东芝的。当时网购的时候说，可能是台湾或者日本的。
<BigOne> edison0354: 结果拿到手，发现是made in japan.
<edison0354> BigOne: 日产必然比太产好，你赚到了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 昨晚说着说着就断网了
<BigOne> edison0354: 呵呵～，也没怎么赚class10的要100+
<edison0354> BigOne: 总比买到台产的人赚了
<BigOne> edison0354: 或许吧。不过今天看你说NAND要涨价，看来是买对了
<edison0354> BigOne: 我没说一定涨啊，是CNBETA说的
<yudun> BigOne: 我再试试
<BigOne> edison0354: 其实是因为买了个相机，要买张SD卡。
<BigOne> edison0354: 那么反正也需要，就购入了。
<clean> 有人在用Mutt吗？知道怎么删除邮件吗？谢谢
<BigOne> edison0354: 我发现，什么囤货之类的都是浮云。需要了再购买才是王道。不然，便宜的东西买了一大堆，会用到的又没几个。浪费。
<edison0354> BigOne: 囤货是炒价格的经销商做的事
<llj> yudun:网上有用python抓网页的文章
<BigOne> edison0354: 再者说，当你见过，豆你玩，蒜你狠等诸多的事件之后。IT产品的那些涨价，岂不是都是浮云了？
<yudun> BigOne: internal server error是什么问题
<yudun> llj: 恩。
<BigOne> yudun: 不太清楚～
<moonshine> BigOne:倒是，豆蒜可以少吃，IT产品则可以没有
<edison0354> BigOne: 是的……
<moonshine> yudun:500了错误吧？
<llj> yudun:http://tech.chinaunix.net/a2009/0707/601/000000601864.shtml
<yudun>  moonshine 恩
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那是高端的
<^k^> ⇪ title: 利用Python抓取和解析网页(上)-ChinaUnix技术开发频道
<edison0354> jyf1987: 啥？
<BigOne> edison0354: 再说了，我觉得日系产品也很有可能跌价。因为，要快速回笼资金。会有一轮抛售现象。
<edison0354> BigOne: 额
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你们学校有学古琴的不
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不知道……
<BigOne> edison0354: 当然，这些都是杞人忧天。日本的工业又不只限于日本国内。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你学这个干啥……
<moonshine> yudun 500错误原因很多，服务器过载什么的，有时候还可能是没连到mysql服务器什么的
<yudun> moonshine: 跟我post的数据有关系么
<moonshine> yudun:那有可能是服务器端对于表单没有进行异常处理
<yudun> moonshine: 哦。这样
<moonshine> yudun: 你可能需要看看post的数据是否符合规范
<yudun> 恩
<jyf1987> edison0354: 这个你肯定可以调查出来的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 圆梦罢了 你莫忘了我是文科生
<jyf1987> 其实编钟更好 只是没钱购置
<lemonhall1> ............
<edison0354> jyf1987: 哦
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 湊合著學個笛子算了。
 * lemonhall1 这里有谁是学核的？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你要早几天问还能问，前几天有个广告是各种乐器的
<yudun> moonshine: 我用httpfox抓下来四个数据，_VIEWSTATE,username,password,还有一个login，起哄login是乱码，我就直接拷贝然后post了
<lemonhall1> 我十分想知道日本的核反应堆是第几代的
<BigOne> edison0354: 还是到海边去看看，会不会冲个日系美女过来比较实际。
<BigOne> edison0354: 觉得东北三省比较有机会。
<moonshine> yudun: 有可能是“乱码”问题，你试试看看服务器那边可以接受的编码，有可能在http的头中有
<yudun> 哦。好
<moonshine> yudun: 可以使用curl -i查看
<yudun> moonshine: 恩
<BigOne> jyf1987: 你是文科生？
<edison0354> BigOne: 组团捞Loli去吧
<BigOne> edison0354: 你组么？
 * lemonhall1 日本受影响核电站采用的是二代核电技术，最大问题就在于遇紧急情况停堆后，须启用备用电源带动冷却水循环散热。我国正在沿海建设并将向内陆推广的第三代AP1000核电技术则不存在这个问题，因其采用“非能动”安全系统，就是在反应堆上方顶着多个千吨级水箱，一旦遭遇紧急情况，不需要交流电源和应急发电机，仅利用地球引力ã
<edison0354> BigOne: 我控御姐的，而御姐是欧美才有的
<lemonhall1> BigOne: 你不是结婚了么？
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 人家早就结婚了吧?
<roylez> edison0354: edison chan ?
<BigOne> lemonhall: 目前还是处子之身～结个啥？
<ofan> BigOne: 结了 脱离处子...
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 不知道
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<lerosua> d k pykljdslkfjsl
<lemonhall1> BigOne: 我没结婚都不是处子之身了。。我看你说话觉得你很大叔啊。。。以为你早结婚了
<BigOne> 你们不要这样污蔑我啊～，你们这样，我如何实现我的“五子”化建设？
<Colin-shzsc> 恋爱都没谈过咧，带着个拖斗烦恶都烦死了
<BigOne> lemonhall: 大叔～～算你狠
 * lemonhall1 唔，结婚了如果还是处子之身这算什么？
<ofan> lemonhall1: 你是大叔?
<lemonhall1> ofan: 唔。。28.。。。我年纪不小
<ofan> lemonhall1: 赶紧吃蚁里神..
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<ofan> le
<ofan> lemonhall1: 准大叔..
 * edison0354 奔二ing
 * lemonhall1 这正是我们值得反思的地方。从目前的媒体报道来看，日本福岛核电站爆炸，初步认定为“冷却用氢气爆炸”。也就是说，核电站的核反应堆设施本身是没有问题的、没有爆炸。但是，或许是地震引发了断电，冷却水没办法输送进去，核反应堆即使有效关闭了，但产生的热量依旧巨大，在冷却不够充分的情况下，导致了冷却用的氢气爆ç
<ofan> lemonhall1: 乱码帝
<lemonhall1> ofan: 唔?乱码？你用的什么客户端？
 * lemonhall1 切尔诺贝利事故主要因严重的人员失误与设计缺陷：第一，没有安全壳；第二，未能控制核反应堆温度的意外增高；第三，控制棒设计有缺陷。福岛核电站除了修正这些设计缺陷外另有三道防御屏障：一是燃料棒包壳（已熔化）、压力容器（目前安全）、安全壳（未受爆炸损坏）。
<lemonhall1> 　　英国核能专家、查塔姆研究所智囊团成员马尔科姆·格林斯顿指出，如果"冷却水循环被打破，就需要用人工灌水来冷却核反应堆"，这正是日本福岛第一核电站正在进行的工作。
<^k^> lemonhall1:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<ofan> lemonhall1: 使用urf-8
<ofan> utf-8
<lainme> pocoyo``: 在?
<pocoyo``> lainme: 在。
<lemonhall1> ofan: 你多大？
<lainme> pocoyo: 我试着是可以
<ofan> lemonhall1: 47
<pocoyo> lainme: 改了？
<yudun> ofan: -_-
<lainme> pocoyo: 没有，就用那网站上最新的那个chsdir_20110119.tar.gz
<lemonhall1> ofan: ..............
<lemonhall1> ofan: 你扯淡也有个限度吧。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall1: 好吧..
<ofan> lemonhall1: 74..
<aBiNg> 请教下 c++ 达人，~析构函数未被调用，有可能什么原因啊？
<pocoyo> lainme: 我的怎么不行？ 我用root 执行 install.sh 的。 其实也就复制了两文件吧。
<ofan> 闪人..
<lemonhall1> aBiNg: 你拼写错误是最大的可能
<lainme> pocoyo: 不是，还添加了环境变量。我都是用普通用户装，以前脚本也建议这么做
<lemonhall1> ofan: 8888
<aBiNg> lemonhall1: 不太可能，因为代码是 port 的别人的
<aBiNg> 是因为某个内存无法释放么？
<debianer`> Pythyon里定义一个函数，使它返回两个数的乘积，要怎么写？
<aBiNg> iGnome: 在？
<MaskRay> debianer: operator.mul
<lemonhall1> func(x)=>(x)*(x)
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。错了。。我不懂PY
<edison0354> cfy: 话说电磁炮你看了几话？
<NWMonster> def mul(a,b):
<NWMonster> 'tab'     return a*b
<NWMonster> debianer`: 如上
<jyf1987> BigOne: 恩 文科
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 需要吹的乐器 都没法表现某些连续呼气或者吸气的调子
<lemonhall1> aBiNg: 那我就不知道了，拼写没错误就是你没有显性调用。。DISPOSE的过程，编译器错误的可能性太小了。。不考虑
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 吹萧？
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 比如说吹口琴 我就会那个
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 我最喜欢的乐器是大提琴
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 那你买了么
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 买口琴毫无压力 呵呵
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 我只是爱听，谢谢。。。
<pocoyo> lainme: 环境变量怎么添加？
<aBiNg> lemonhall1: 不是说不要显性调用么？我不太懂 c++
<lemonhall1> NWMonster: 用PY实现一个数的2次方怎么写？不是用函数方式。。。用那个什么LAMDA。。。
<lainme> pocoyo: 以当前用户装的，它会自动加的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 什麽叫連續呼氣的調子？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 如果是說很長的調子的話，現在吹管樂都有循環換氣的。
<xiulintk> 谁知道irssi左边那一栏数字表示什么？很像时间，却好像又不太准——我登陆的是远程主机
<pocoyo> lainme: 别装了 再卸不了了咋办？
<lainme> pocoyo: 看脚本，就是复制了两个文件到~/bin/，再在~/.bashrc里加了两行，很好删吧
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: haskell 中 f :: a -> b -> c 这种类型的函数可以通过  (`f` 3) 来指定第二个参数，那么有没有对任意位置参数适用的办法？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 比如说口琴的是 135 吐气的 如果有个曲子 连着在135里走 过一下你就要翻白眼了 额
<lemonhall1> aBiNg: 你再说一次叫什么函数来着？我打字儿打不出来，我搜一下。。我自己也不太用C++。。
 * lemonhall1 表示。。这个IBUS拼音的默认词库太寒酸了
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 说明你运动量不足
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 瞎扯 你试着连续呼个30秒看看
<NWMonster> lemonhall: 不知道。。。
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 你找个大肺活量的。。。也许可以
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 那1分钟呢
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 连肺活量这词儿都没有。。。
<jyf1987> 人总有极限麻
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 算了。。上呼吸基。。。
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 呼吸机
<lemonhall1> xiulintk: 用WEECHAT吧。。。简单。。些
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, \x -> (\a b c -> f a x b c) ...
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 独奏就不行麻 所以比不上弦乐
<aBiNg> lemonhall1: 析构函数
<lemonhall1> NWMonster: g = lambda x: x*x
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 笛子和蕭的獨奏還少嗎？
<debianer`> NWMonster: 谢谢了
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我以为有其他什么好方法的。。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 至于連著在135那走的話，那人不會循環換氣肯定不行。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那還能有什麽好方法……
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我会不了
<lemonhall1> aBiNg: 唔。。。应该是自动调用的
<jyf1987> 有的人可以一直灌水进喉咙 我是不行 我得进嘴巴 再吞咽
<aBiNg> 是啊，但是没有发生。@@ lemonhall1
<NWMonster> lemonhall1: 谢谢，学习了
<debianer`> NWMonster: 用函数封装后，有什么好处？
<aBiNg> 我发现个一个 bug，一个线程没有正常退出。我是用 pthread_kill() 发信号的
<debianer`> NWMonster: 书上说要少用print 和顶格的代码
<aBiNg> pthread_kill 正常发送信号了，但是 thread 后面的语句没有被执行。这可能与析构函数没被调用有关么？ lemonhall1
<NWMonster> debianer`: 没什么好处，只不过为了防止代码重复造成大量重复，和让代码看起来美观。
<aBiNg> 这个 thread 中有 while(true) 循环。我给它装个 sigaction 信息处理函数，这个处理函数只做一件事，就是 pthread_exit(NULL)
<jyf1987> 唤气也行
<jyf1987> 也是
<lemonhall1> aBiNg: 离开作用域的时候就会调用，你显示调用写些调试语句试试？
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 那什么人啊？
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 一般人过了小舌头都会想吐啊
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 没有吧 好多人可以水一直灌着喝吧 不用像我那样 要停下来咽下去再喝
<lemonhall1> NWMonster: 我搜的。。。但是怎么一次传两个参数呢。。我正在想。。。
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 我和你一样
<lemonhall1> aBiNg: 太古怪了。你贴代码吧。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 看来我们祖先是同一种猴子 呵呵
<lemonhall1> NWMonster: debianer` g = lambda x ,y: x * y
<lainme> pocoyo: 似乎是权限不对，root安装的把/etc/bash_completion.d/chs_completion设置成644权限可以用
<lemonhall1> NWMonster: debianer` g ( 2,3 )  返回6.。。。
<aBiNg> lemonhall1: 代码有些大，你看我的 github?
<debianer`> lemonhall1: 你牛啊，lambda都出来了！！！
<debianer`> lemonhall1: lambda有什么作用？
<NWMonster> lemonhall1:  lambda_form     ::= "lambda" [parameter_list]: expression
<NWMonster> debianer`: 书上写少用print?那用什么来替代输出？
<BigOne> debianer`: lambda是匿名函数
<pocoyo> lainme: root 安装的没有更改 .bashrc 只是复制了两个文件吧。 刚才弄好了。 非root的 可以用了 只不过 还得按tab啊。
<lainme> pocoyo: 恩。都要按tab吧...
<Lavande> 发现一个房间##windows
<pocoyo> Lavande: 2
<pocoyo> Lavande: 嗯 还好。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 随便看了几个人，好像都是挂着的
<pocoyo> lainme: 嗯 还好。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 没人说话，有人甚至在线十几天了。。
<NWMonster> Lavande: 其实我是这里的win党
<Lavande> NWMonster: - -!
<Lavande> net split了。。
<NWMonster> Lavande: 可惜了，这里win党不多
<Lavande> NWMonster: 我只是偶然路过那个房间，好奇看看而已……
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 还在？同步了 github
 * aBiNg 请教线程问题。线程函数调用另一个函数，后者内部有 while(true) 无限循环。我在后者中安装了 sigaction，定义 SIGUSR1 对应内容为 pthread_exit(NULL) 的函数。但在另一个线程中调用 pthread_kill 后，前者线程函数直接退出了？（不确定）晕太乱...有谁有空直接看我代码？
<NoIE> 都回来了，欢迎回来。
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。这算什么。。集体抽风？
<NWMonster> 哈哈哈
<BigOne> lemonhall1: 很有可能
<lemonhall1> BigOne: 什么很有可能。。发觉非常卡啊
<BigOne> lemonhall1: 集体抽风～
<jska> 周一下午最无聊，坐沙发看集体抽风
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 来了 啥事
<jyf1987> lambda没有 js里的匿名函数精简阿
<jyf1987> lua里的table也超级狠
<BigOne> jyf1987: 匿名函数～
<Dirscreter> failed to acquire org.gnome.displaymanage    could not acquire name ;bailingout这是什么情况?
<NetDreamer> hello
<BigOne> NetDreamer: world
<NetDreamer> 有用11.04的吗
<^k^> NetDreamer, 好  ㍦ 
<NetDreamer> intel的显卡，这两天显示分辨率不正确，无法达到1440的标准分辨率
<leaveboy> haha
<NetDreamer> 换个显示器试试
<leaveboy> test
<pocoyo> leaveboy: 其实世上本有路，走得人多了，也便没了路。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<leaveboy> pocoyo: ?
<leaveboy> pocoyo: 机器人
<NetDreamer> 刚才的问题解决了
<NetDreamer> 原来是显示器后面的插头松了！
<NetDreamer> ^_^
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 走的人多了 也就有收费站了
<NetDreamer> 继续找正在用11.04的朋友
<Cherish> 用了auth_digest认证，登陆的时候验证不了，是怎么回事？
<NetDreamer> 点左上角的ubuntu标志，出来的窗口中，上面一排黑白图标，点击没反应
<NoIE> NetDreamer: bug？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: freebsd gdb 里输入 (gdb) make 提示 Cannot execute zsh: No such file or directory
<NetDreamer> NoIE: 可是，网上的评测文章都说这个功能已经很完善了
 * BigOne 想想，如果西游记放到现在的，个人去实现，唐僧能顺利走出中国么？
<jyf1987> 想做个简单的网站 额
<jyf1987> BigOne: 放到今天更容易阿 唐僧是御弟阿 你莫忘记了
<NoIE> jyf1987: 好呀。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 专门揭网站的短
<NoIE> NetDreamer: 我的笔记本用的是 10.04 ，但是我不常用。
<BigOne> jyf1987: 唉～
<BigOne> jyf1987: 但是，是那个时候的御弟
<NetDreamer> NoIE: 哦
<BigOne> jyf1987: 估计，如果真这样，西游记的小标题就应该是“我和收费站斗志斗勇的这些年”
<jyf1987>  BigOne 师徒几个骗吃骗喝 一路骗到天竺
<jyf1987> 其实到了现代根本就没有取经拉 scp过来就ok了
<jyf1987> 佛祖早已经把真经电子化了 打包发布了 并且提供做种已经几千年了 呵呵
<BigOne> jyf1987: 那也不一定，说不定目的地是在那种没有开化的地方呢？
<jyf1987> BigOne: 哪里都去得了
<jyf1987> 电波无处不在
<jyf1987> 佛祖千里传音 其实就是手机通讯
<BigOne> 又或者，被GFW墙了～
<jska> 用QQ
<jyf1987> 恩 被gfw墙了是很有可能的 毕竟真经里敏感词太多
<BigOne> jyf1987: 所以，肉身翻墙也是最好的选择。
<jska> 佛祖先问你带U盘或移动硬盘了么
<jska> ipod也行啊
<jyf1987> BigOne: 人就是肉身翻墙阿
<jyf1987> 带ipad了么？
<jyf1987> 西天已经发布了个app 可以每天订阅 聆听妙音
<BigOne> jyf1987: 但是和GFW不兼容
<jyf1987> 咯落
<jska> jyf1987 应该还可以跟佛祖facetime
<jyf1987> jska: 那忙不过来 额 得跟观音 他可以千手 当然也可以千脸
<jyf1987> 不过我佛法相万千 应该也可以阿
<jyf1987> 有什么国外vps 便宜的推荐个？
<jska> 两会里看过 少林 释永信玩ipad的照片，绝对骨灰级的
 * BigOne 终于发现#ubuntu-cn是如此强悍的频道～可以把题跑得漫无边际～
<jska> 技术问题私聊就好了
<BigOne> jska: 所以我说很强悍啊。呵呵
<Kandu> BigOne: 兩年前我就發現了。你才“終於發現”
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你最近在搞毛阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 是啊，搞毛呢
<jyf1987> Kandu: 系统还木写好
<BigOne> Kandu: 哦，我属于后知后觉型～
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你又來了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你幫我寫不
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不会阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 正寫虛擬內存管理頭都暈了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 硬件不是有么
<BigOne> Kandu: 32位？64位？
<Kandu> BigOne: 別聽 jyf1987 胡說，我和他開玩笑呢
<jyf1987> BigOne: 额 他写的是 128位的
<BigOne> Kandu: 哦，我还以为是真的呢～
<jska> 都这么牛啊，写系统啦
<BigOne> jyf1987: 哦，那很强悍了～两个64位并联？还是4个32位？
<Kandu> BigOne: 是 256 位的，我偷懶把其中一半不管了，就128位了
<BigOne> Kandu: 哦～，这样也行啊？那你指令读写不会出现问题？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 写个触摸mp4的系统有意思
 * BigOne 要写一个数学意义上最稳定的系统～
<jska> BigOne 好象很高深
<BigOne> jska: 不高深的。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 写个kernel 内置lua vm
<jyf1987> 驱动安装后以库的形式被调用
<BigOne> jska: 系统是由部件构成的，如果某个系统部件出问题，那系统就不能工作。
<jyf1987> 开机就进入控制台去了 哼哼
<BigOne> jska: 那么，每个部件都会有出错的概率。而整个系统出错的概率就是这些部件出错概率的和
<jska> BigOne 这个数学上稳定是神马意思
<jska> BigOne 最稳定就是概率为0吧
<BigOne> jska: 我们知道，任何东西都会出错的。所以，只有通过缩减部件数量达到降低出错概率的问题。
<BigOne> jska: 所以～，当部件数趋向于0的时候，其出错的概率也为0
<jska> BigOne 恩，明白！ 0个部件最稳定
<BigOne> jska: 是的，这就是我要写的“虚无”系统。永远不会出错的系统，世界上最稳定的系统。
<palomino|working> ...........
<leaveboy> BigOne: ....
<jska> BigOne 我的佩服........ 滔滔江水......
<leaveboy> 子在川上曰
<BigOne> 英文名叫 Be null & Not Be null System
<BigOne> 简称叫 NB system
<aBiNg> http://pastebin.com/YpDFSJam 哪位 dev 帮看下为何 child function terminated! 没被打印。谢谢了！
<jska> BigOne 我觉得简称是BNBS
<BigOne> jska: 你这个提议很有建设性
<jska> 在google上搜，第一个结果是 Bed and Breakfast Select
<jyf1987> leaveboy: 你看错了 子在川大日
<leaveboy> jyf1987: ....
<jska> BigOne 两会over了，不然应该讨论下
<BigOne> jska: 是啊。可惜了～～
<jska> jyf1987 好象也有设计思想了，那个lua神马的
<jyf1987> jska: 呵呵 是么
<jska> jyf1987 是搞嵌入式的吧
<jyf1987> jska: nope
<if_else> 各位兄台，修改 .gtk.2.0 配置主题，如何立即生效？谢谢
<BigOne> jska: 你猜猜我是搞啥的？
<jska> BigOne 不会是搞哲学的吧
<BigOne> if_else: 改好.gtkrc后不是立即生效的么？
<BigOne> jska: 我是搞理想的
<jska> BigOne 你的NB系统已经超越了技术，上升到了“道”的境界
<leaveboy> aBiNg: 根本没执行到那
<BigOne> jska: 这个是永恒的系统～
<aBiNg> leaveboy: 如何能执行到那儿呢？
<BigOne> jska: 而且，感觉可以用任何许可证发布
<jska> BigOne 银河系也不过是这个系统中某个临时小线程的临时变量
<leaveboy> 你不是要信号在那之前都终止程序吗？
<BigOne> jska: 都说是虚无了，怎么还会有实物存在？
<BigOne> jska: 是超越意识形态的系统
<Aerowolf> 有没有搞电视电话会议系统的高人？
<Aerowolf> 有问题请教！
<jska> BigOne 恩，佛说不可想，不可见，不可闻
<aBiNg> leaveboy: 我是想终止那个线程中的 while，而且想让 child_function 能正常返回执行 thread_func 余下的任务
<aBiNg> 似乎矛盾不能做吗？ leaveboy
<BigOne> jska: 记得有个游戏叫《挖地球的小破孩》你可以看看
<jska> BigOne 我现在只关注新的AV技术
<if_else> BigOne: 兄，象 lxappearance 这样的工具，可以立即生效的。是调用相关命令吗？谢谢
<BigOne> jska: 动作爱情片？
<BigOne> if_else: 这我没用过～我一般都是直接改.gtkrc文件，然后折腾完之后就不弄了
<jska> BigOne 最近的体感，触摸之类的新技术发展对AV行业会有深远的影响
<leaveboy> aBiNg: 我感觉是在child_function函数里面终止线程的
<leaveboy> aBiNg: 根本没到puts那
<leaveboy> aBiNg: 线程从起来到结束都是在child_function（）里
<jyf1987> paypal真狠毒阿
<jyf1987> 开通认证就黑了我1美元
<jska> jyf1987 paypal？要做国际贸易啦
<jyf1987> jska: 买vps阿
<jyf1987> 兼职啥的 不都要么
<jyf1987> 绑票要赎金啥的 也是paypal方便阿
<jska> jyf1987 对于一个整天和小姐qq，打屁的人，你说的“兼职”是有很多含义的
<jyf1987> jska: 你出的价高 我可以考虑
<aBiNg> leaveboy: 嗯，是啊。估计不能那样直接 pthread_kill，如果要返回的话
<jska> jyf1987 我有钱就不会把时间花在和小姐qq，打屁上了
<jyf1987> 又黑了我1.95美金
<jyf1987> 怎么paypal跟黑店一样的
<jska> jyf1987 你不少美金啊
<aBiNg> leaveboy: 谢谢了。继续..
<jyf1987> jska: 信用卡 可以透支嘛
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 已經快3美元了，就是20多塊錢，可以買多少衛生紙了。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 2.95 * 6.5 = 19.175
<jyf1987> 已经等于一餐饭钱了 nnd
<jyf1987> 最可恨的是广发的信用卡不能在网上直接还
<jyf1987> 还美元
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 好吧，你一頓19快錢……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 招商用戶表示沒有任何壓力。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我有工行 貌似也可以吧
<jska> jyf1987 无信用卡用户表示无鸭梨
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 那為什麽不用工行的呢？不方便的多嗎？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 工行是工资账户 要分开搞 鸡蛋不能放一个篮子里
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……
 * lemonhall 唔。。我到了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 什么？TABLE？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我去嗖嗖
<jyf1987> lemonhall: en
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 就國內的情況而言都放一起和分開放是一樣的。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 只要一個會沒有，其它的都可以沒有。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 但这个信用卡是针对国外的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我是說銀行。
<jska> 共产主义嘛
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 不是說卡，你完全可以辦兩張工行卡嘛，還的時候方便的多。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 不想办工行的破烂卡
<hymnusalae> ……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 話說認證1美元，那後面1.95是？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 不會是關聯之類的吧？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 后面是认证卡的 开通就黑了我1美元 nnd
<jyf1987> 太黑了
<jyf1987> 1.95美元那个是可以返回到账户的 那个1美元就全没了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 這麽惡心……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 強烈要求支付寶把paypal給滅了。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我也希望阿 可是许多国外的运营商并不支持支付宝阿
<jyf1987> 装个vbox
<jska> 支付宝这个篮子好！ 篮子把握在党手里我放心
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<jyf1987> 不要用真名就是了
<jyf1987> 哪个有xp的iso的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, http://www.zhezhe.info/paypal1.html 這裏說那1美元沒有黑，是廢掉你1美元的額度。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 可是没有返回我 不是黑是什么
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你不用它的應該就返回給你了吧。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, “那个1美元其实没有扣掉，是验证的信息，你可以查询下月的账单，信用卡账单上有个验证号码你要输一下才会通过验证。”
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我的是密码卡 貌似他不能验证 nnd
<ofan>  加州San Diego和华盛顿大学的研究人员发现了一系列入侵汽车的方法，如通过汽车的蓝牙和蜂窝网络系统，或者通过汽车修理商所使用的诊断工具中的恶意程序。其中一种有意思的方法是攻击汽车的音箱系统。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你那個是visa還是mastercard
<ofan> 通过在音乐文件中加入额外代码，研究人员将CD上的音乐变成特洛伊木马。当汽车音响播放音乐时，恶意的音乐文件会修改音响系统的固件，为攻击者提供了一个入侵点，去修改汽车内的其它组件。此类攻击可透过文件共享网络传播，不会引起关注，因为用户很难相信还有什么东西会比歌曲更无害的。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: mc card
<jyf1987> 广发信用卡麻
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, mc的話有 safecode，對應你的密碼。
<jyf1987> ofan: 那是攻击播放软件 你换个就无法了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哦，叫secure code
<ofan> jyf1987: 谁会去换
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我这里广发给我发短信 还附带个授权吗 输入也没用
<leaveboy> 越来越不安全
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哎，境外業務還是招、工和中國三家銀行比較爽。我看出國的都是這三家。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 都不是好东西
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 銀行本來就不是好東西。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 馬克思說過，利息是金融資本家和產業資本家聯合剝削的產物。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哈哈哈
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 马克思也不是好东西阿 他跟燕妮私通
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 所以世界還是毀滅吧。
<BigOne> 各位，茉莉花是啥？
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 不要亂問。
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 不該知道的東西就不要知道。
<hymnusalae> BigOne, :)
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 看来你们消息比我灵通嘛。我靠，这次要被“抓”壮丁了～
<jyf1987> 是一种花 可以泡茶喝的
<jska> BigOne 小心国安局请你去喝茶
<jyf1987> 如果你拿了上街 就可以喝茶了 免费的
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 维持秩序～
<NWMonster> BigOne: 只是一种花，想喝的花可以找国安
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 要討論到 ##politics 去討論吧。
 * edison0354 围观你们
<BigOne> 刚才出去，终结了一组服务器～
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 雖然那裏也沒有幾個人真的在討論政治。
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 没要讨论的意思～
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 只是我接到通知，要去为了国家安全而奋斗了～。
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 所以就顺带问了问～，没想到都知道～
<jska> 弄朝，政治不是用来讨论的，只是个马桶，用来发泄的
 * BigOne 刚才出去的时候，终结了一组核心服务器～
<clean> 有人在用Mutt吗？
<NWMonster> BigOne: 找到好工作了？
<BigOne> NWMonster: 不算什么好工作～
<clean> Mutt 调用的msmtp需要的证书是应该是什么格式啊？
<clean> 有没有用Mutt的？
<leaveboy> 再用
<leaveboy> clean: plain
<clean> leaveboy: 我从网站上导出证书 不知道该存成什么格式的
<clean> leaveboy:  网站是 https://mail.bupt.edu.cn 麻烦你帮忙看一下呗
<leaveboy> clean: 好像设置好muttrc就可以了 吧
<clean> leaveboy: 你直接登录这个网址 应该就会弹出证书安装的界面 然后我不知道怎么安装它的证书
<clean> leaveboy: 我用的是msmtp里面设置了TSL
<clean> leaveboy: TSL需要证书 默认的一般都用/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificate.crt
<clean> leaveboy: 但是，在我这里用它总提示 无法判断出issuer 所以不行
<leaveboy> clean: ff保存就可以登录啦
<clean> leaveboy: 正确的方法 应该就是我从该网站下载证书 并指定为它
<jyf1987>   virtualbox-4.0: 依赖: libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3) 但是它将不会被安装
<clean> leaveboy: 怎么保存的？
<jyf1987>                   依赖: libqt4-opengl (>= 4:4.5.3) 但是它将不会被安装
<jyf1987> E: 破损的软件包
<jyf1987> 碰到这种问题怎么办？
<jyf1987> 我老是碰到这种问题
<clean> jyf1987: zhengjingfeng?
<jyf1987> clean: ??
<BigOne> jyf1987: 重下
<Lavande> ubuntu one & launchpad 是同一个帐号么？
<leaveboy> clean: ff不是有提示吗
<jyf1987> BigOne: 太狗血了吧 是依赖问题 重下有毛用
<Lavande> 我记得申请的时候是同一个，现在又分开了。。
<clean> leaveboy: 对啊  但是不知道怎么存到本地啊
<clean> leaveboy: 有个查看证书 和 详细
<leaveboy> clean: 我刚刚记得有个导出的不是
<BigOne> jyf1987: 哦～，原来是这样啊。windows习惯思维了
<clean> leaveboy: 在详细哪里 有个导出
<clean> leaveboy: 但是不知道存成什么格式啊
<clean> leaveboy: 你也是在用linux吧 firefox吧？
<leaveboy> 那就默认存吧
<leaveboy> 是
<BigOne> fb`: Hello
<clean> leaveboy: 那我就再试试看 估计够呛。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 用其他源
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我用的官方源shit
<clean> leaveboy:  TLS certificate verification failed: the certificate hasn't got a known issuer
<clean> leaveboy: 还是不行。。
<clean> jyf1987: sudo apt-get install libqt4-network
<clean> jyf1987: 或者  sudo apt-get -f install
<clean> leaveboy: 你也用Mutt的吧
<clean> leaveboy: 你没有设置TSL吗？
<leaveboy> clean: 再用
<clean> leaveboy: TLS
<jyf1987> clean: 不行的 我用synaptic都试用过 ubuntu就是这种无厘头的错误让人恼火
<lemonhall> jyf1987: LUA的TABLE怎么了？我刚看完。。。
<clean> leaveboy: 我现在就是没有个可用的证书 导致无法使用TLS
<leaveboy> clean: 之前加过！但是发现不加也可以
<clean> leaveboy: 不加的话 那肯定不是ssl加密传输密码的
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 没怎么 挺好用的
<leaveboy> clean: 我用google的，不是说google就是ssl加密吗
<clean> leaveboy: 你用Mutt收发gmail吧
<clean> leaveboy: google也要证书的啊
<leaveboy> 没有发，只是收取
<leaveboy> clean: 但是我现在就没有开
<clean> leaveboy: 必须给msmtp指定才行
<leaveboy> #tls on
<clean> leaveboy: 哦  首的话 只要POP就可以了
<leaveboy> 我这屏蔽的
<clean> leaveboy: 那你注释掉了
<leaveboy> clean: 是啊暂时没用
<clean> leaveboy: 收邮件用不到smtp协议
<clean> leaveboy: 好吧。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 介绍一本书，我下面准备用它来写输入法的过滤器
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 什么书？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: lua
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 用C#内嵌它应该不难吧？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 只有一本
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我看VALA内嵌它很惬意
<jyf1987> lemonhall: programming in lua 中文的淘宝上有卖 30左右
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 唔。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你看wow就知道了被
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 下载好了。。。。
<jyf1987> ok
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 下载好了。。。。C#多了一个LINQ，让它一下子强大得不可思议。。尤其在LIST的处理零活度上
<ofan> 刀奈特?
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 么意思
 * PrinceTErence ~~
<lemonhall> ofan: LINQ你去看看吧。。把LIST这种东西可以当作两张数据表来操作，效率不一定高，但代码无比好读，就是SQL啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 哦
<ofan> lemonhall: 给个例子看看呗
<ofan> linux下有什么ccna的网络模拟软件?
<lemonhall> ofan: a= from x in list where x>1 select x
<lemonhall> ofan: a 就过滤出来所有大于1的值了
<ofan> lemonhall: 哦..
<ofan> lemonhall: gae的数据模型也比较好用.. 全部OO化了
<jyf1987> ofan: 但是支持太少了 很2
<ofan> jyf1987: 什么支持的太少
<PrinceTErence> LeiWang:hello~~
<jyf1987> ofan: 一些方法 查询啥的
 * leaveboy url game http://probablyinteractive.com/url-hunter
<ofan> jyf1987: 还好.. 复制的sql速度都不行
<ofan> 复杂的
<lemonhall> 我想要的是支持join的。。。。
<jyf1987> ofan: 你又不经常执行复制
<ofan> jyf1987: 查询也慢很多
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 真蛋疼
<jyf1987> ofan: 那看你什么查询了
<ofan> 发现telnet还是挺有用的
<jyf1987> ofan: gae不能联合 你查出来再一个个去查 不也很2么
<ofan> jyf1987: join? 还是union
<jyf1987> ofan: join
<jyf1987> union也差不多吧
<ofan> jyf1987: 这本来就是多个查询
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 疼吗？
<ofan> 我觉得无所谓..
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 揉揉
<ofan> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1938c8dc82938fac34fc94f7ec0263c2009b53ee&dn=OReilly%5FBooks%5FCollection.7z
<jyf1987> ofan: 但是你跟数据库之间也是要走socket的 这个耗时你懂么
<ofan> oreily 3G+电子书
<jyf1987> 你不如一把传过去 让他在数据库那边执行后以后把结果搞回来 这才是真的
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 你发的这游戏不是一般的蛋疼
<ofan> jyf1987: gae的datastore不是分布式的么
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你理解的是对的。。。传两个大表回来再JOIN，速度明显比在那边JOIN好传回来。。。慢一个数量级。。。GROUP操作更加明显
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 一般疼
<ofan> 本来就不是sql的数据库
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 有好玩的文字游戏么？就是那种很传统的文字型。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 废话嘛 我是搞后端的 常年贴近数据库
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 这就是sql唯一的好处了
<jyf1987> 所以mongodb很有搞头 他不是sql的 又可以支持服务器端脚本
<PrinceTErence>       |  \ `\      /`/ \
<PrinceTErence>       \_/`\  \-"-/` /\  \
<PrinceTErence>            |       |  \  |
<PrinceTErence>            (d     b)   \_/
<PrinceTErence>        ,".|.'.\_/.'.|.",
<PrinceTErence>       |  /  '-`"`-'  \  |
<PrinceTErence>       | |             | |
<PrinceTErence>       | \    \   /    / |
<^k^> PrinceTErence:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<lemonhall> ..............
<jasion> 煤有人？
<rocky> 木有银
<jasion> 哦，你不是银
<leaveboy> 这个狗狗怎么搞得
<rocky> 我系隐
 * leaveboy http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82939
<rocky> 全力找狗……
<roylez>  ______________________________
<roylez> < do not be evil PrinceTErence >
<roylez>  ------------------------------
<roylez>     \
<roylez>      \
<^k^> roylez:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 只派了5人？
<roylez> lemonhall: 派了2狗，救了5人，然后狗跑了...
<cfy> edison0354: 电磁炮tv版本总共几集?
<lemonhall> roylez: 韩国狗都鄙视日本人
<roylez> lemonhall: 韩国人器量小是出名的
<lemonhall> roylez: 这个我倒是不知道，不是靠近东北么，东北人不是都豪爽么
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 不见的吧
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我不懂。。。我对东北人有不好的印象。。反正。。。
 * lemonhall 这里谁是东北的请多包涵
<NoIE> 传言，东北人喜欢动刀子。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 哈皮并没有跟你动刀子 lol
<NoIE> 哈皮？帅狗哈皮？
<NoIE> 不是，是帅狗黑皮。
<jyf1987> 哈皮阿龙
<NoIE> 阿龙？这里是北京？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 電磁炮 TV 2季度的。
<leaveboy> 拉萨那边好像发生什么事情
<lemonhall> leaveboy: ..................
<jyf1987> leaveboy: 大船提前造好了？
<chengzi> 难道是……
<jyf1987> mightbe 我上推看看
<cfy> hymnusalae: 啥.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 電磁炮TV版是2季度的。就是24-26集的。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 24話的。
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 給個地址吧
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦.
<edison0354> cfy: 24话
<edison0354> cfy: OVA一话
<leaveboy> 上推
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.好的.
<leaveboy> 说是现在死了7个人
<edison0354> cfy: 看到哪里了？
<cfy> edison0354: 刚到20
<edison0354> cfy: 好快……
<jyf1987> leaveboy: 死于什么阿
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么快了.....
<leaveboy> jyf1987: 敏感话题！自己翻墙
<edison0354> cfy: 感觉你看的挺快的
<jyf1987> leaveboy: 私聊给我
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 給推號
<leaveboy> 都想要？
<leaveboy> 不给
<leaveboy> 呵呵
<leaveboy> 你们穿越到08年就可以看到
<cfy> edison0354: 呵呵.我感觉还好.可能没有你们看得专心
<silenceCHAO> exit
<NoIE> http://tech.163.com/digi/11/0314/15/6V47IPUQ00162OUT.html
<NoIE> Firefox站到苹果阵营：Flash是时候离去了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Firefox站到苹果阵营：Flash是时候离去了_网易数码
<edison0354> cfy: 好看吧～
<NoIE> http://tech.163.com/digi/10/1107/09/6KSHU5IR001618J1.html
<NoIE> 朝鲜自主研发PDA平壤上市 当地人买不起
<NoIE> http://img1.cache.netease.com/catchpic/0/07/070F68F595131D6D624330F4EDD5C3F1.jpg
<cfy> edison0354: 慢慢看出味道了.呵呵.
<edison0354> cfy: 这有啥味道……
<cfy> edison0354: 意思是觉得有意思了....
<cfy> edison0354: 原来就觉得是不同性恋的片子.....
<cfy> edison0354: 原来就觉得是部同性恋的片子.....
<edison0354> cfy: ……………………
<edison0354> cfy: 炮姐多萌啊！就直接被你……
<edison0354> cfy: 还有人家新井里美的声音多好啊！
<NoIE> 电磁炮是第一部TV版好看还是第二部TV版好看？
<cfy> edison0354: 不太明白萌的意思......
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> NoIE: 无第二季
<edison0354> NoIE: 我现在强力等第二季ing
<Eddy> edison0354: 第二季? 感觉目前故事已经比较完整了, 第二季不知还能有什么
<edison0354> Eddy: 没事，出来卖萌我就满足了
<edison0354> Eddy: 重要的不是内容，你懂的
<Eddy> edison0354: 这..这..这样啊
<lemonhall> 好了。。配置好WEECHAT了，自动登录这里和水群
<NoIE> edison0354: 我把他和魔法禁书目录第二季弄混了。
<edison0354> NoIE: 为了留下良好的印象，魔禁第二季别看了……去看小说吧……
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<DraZet> 最近gmail怎么老抽疯啊
<Router2> DraZet GFW干的
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/142912
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: ip4上的twitter和im+pro很给力
<iGoogle> cfy
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 额。今天来了啊
<iGoogle> 网络都不通的。要opera mini过去吧。
<Router2> AnThOnYhO: 我觉得命令行的TTYtter更给力
<AnThOnYhO_> 那麻烦
<AnThOnYhO_> 我是在手机上上的
<Router2> AnThOnYhO 我指电脑上的，最给力的twitter客户端
<AnThOnYhO_> 电脑上我用mixero
<AnThOnYhO_> 不过战资源大
<Router2> AnThOnYhO 我以前在电脑上用twhirl，现在改用TTYtter了
<AnThOnYhO_> twhirl不好用
<AnThOnYhO_> 电脑上没什么我看得中间的客户端
<Router2> AnThOnYhO_ 我现在就看好TTYtter了
<AnThOnYhO_> 我的 @anthonyho
<Router2> AnThOnYhO_ 任何图形界面的都是浪费资源～
<AnThOnYhO_> 直观最重要
<AnThOnYhO_> 最方便 的获取信息方式才是最好的客户端
<Router2> AnThOnYhO_ 你的RT也太多了吧、、、
<AnThOnYhO_> 不RT也没有什么东西要发的。
<AnThOnYhO_> 再说手机上打字慢
<Router2> AnThOnYhO_ 打字慢倒是真的
<AnThOnYhO_> 反正我上推基本上是观光客
<WilliamPan> 哇，第一次手机上，不错
<edison0354> WilliamPan: 啥系统？
<WilliamPan> g
<edison0354> WilliamPan: 啥客户端上的？
<WilliamPan> 使用Yaaic
<WilliamPan> 屏幕是要大
<AnThOnYhO_> shellexy不是出了一个hotot
<AnThOnYhO_> 可以去试一下
 * lemonhall 大家都爱看科幻片么？我想问一部片子的名字
 * lemonhall 我只记得剧情，想不起来名字。。。。
<WilliamPan> 人蛮多的o
 * lemonhall 剧情大概是，一个男人一到24：01的时候，就会重复前一天，原因是实验室的一个加速器运行的结果，无论他怎么想挽救一个女人，都没办法，总是失败。。。最后万难之下将加速器实验停止之后，才到了【下一天】
 * lemonhall http://movie.douban.com/subject/1946177/
 * lemonhall 我自问自答，找到了！！
 * NoIE 恭喜
<finsky> android  通过adb自动获得root权限怎么设置？只能在shell下su
 * yudun 发来贺电
<debianer> 都要出来说话！
<debianer> 不准潜水
<debianer> reiv: 师傅好
<BigOne> debianer: 你好
<debianer> BigOne: 你是机器人不
<AnThOnYhO_> iGoogle: 现在换suifeng.me@gmail.com
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: EE好～～
<AnThOnYhO_> 有事gtalk，手机会推送。
<debianer> BigOne: 你是reiv的机器人！！！
<BigOne> debianer: 你觉得呢？
<debianer> BigOne: 我觉得你是reiv的机器人
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO_: why
<iGoogle> 以前的蛮好的啊
<AnThOnYhO_> 你是说myanthonyho
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: 弯弯
<AnThOnYhO_> 都有在用
<iGoogle> 是啊
<AnThOnYhO_> 我域名是 suifeng.me
<iGoogle> suifeng。还。。。加me
<iGoogle> 我看看去
<AnThOnYhO_> 呵呵
<AnThOnYhO_> suifeng被人注册走了
<BigOne> debianer: 那真的是很高级了。一个会写程序的机器人，那软件开发人员都要失业了？
<aminixfan> 现在里面还有多功能机器人没？
<aminixfan> 本频道里
<iGoogle> 难道是墙外的？打不开啊。 AnThOnYhO_
<debianer> BigOne: 呵呵，那你是不是reiv的另一个马甲？
<AnThOnYhO_> 被墙了
<iGoogle> lol
<BigOne> debianer: 你是不是拷问机器人？
<iGoogle> roylez: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8000/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=321317
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<Moxisi> 其实有个机器人也挺好玩
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO_: 难道iphone4好？破解了没
<AnThOnYhO_> iGoogle: 越狱了
<iGoogle> 难说。那手机老上网的，说不定哪天，被锁了。
<AnThOnYhO_> iGoogle: 手机是好呀
<Moxisi> 哦，这么厉害
<iGoogle> 水果的drm可厉害
<Moxisi> 手机能用IRC？
<AnThOnYhO_> 我越狱了没事
<debianer> BigOne: 好了，不是拷问，呵呵。你好，python熟悉吗
<lemonhall> 手机有IRC我也不用。。。手机输入就是摧残
<BigOne> debianer: 熟悉
<iGoogle> 手机输入，是小了。
<iGoogle> 我用G7 AnThOnYhO_ 我再不买水果的设备了。
<AnThOnYhO_> g7好
<iGoogle> 本来买g10的。没货。就买了白色的g7
<debianer> BigOne: 经常在线吗？
<AnThOnYhO_> g10是什么型号
<BigOne> debianer: 一般是的。怎么了？
<iGoogle> 最新出的。年初
<lemonhall> AnThOnYhO_: 好东西。。3000块钱。。。最近会入手一个
<AnThOnYhO_> lemonhall: 是呀
<debianer> BigOne: 我发线，即便是以前比较熟悉一门语言，现在来重新学python，都不太容易阿
<AnThOnYhO_> 现在只要2800左右
<debianer> BigOne: 书上说几个小时就够了
<lemonhall> AnThOnYhO_: 4.3寸屏，1.5G，736MB。。2.3的系统。。。貌似啊
<AnThOnYhO_> 屏是不是有点大了
<lemonhall> debianer: 语言学期来很快。。。。说的没错的
<BigOne> debianer: 我发现，即使是自己没接触过的语言，基本三天就能搞定。三周就能实际应用了
<AnThOnYhO_> 是不是叫desire hd
<iGoogle> 是
<iGoogle> 配置高
<lemonhall> debianer: 但是。。无非就是库用熟悉慢一些
<iGoogle> dhd
<debianer> lemonhall: 你厉害阿
<AnThOnYhO_> 那是好
<Moxisi> 没看出来，语言最难
<AnThOnYhO_> 就是屏太大了
<lemonhall> debianer: 唔。。。。
<AnThOnYhO_> 我只要4.0的就行了
<iGoogle> g10太宽了点。
<lemonhall> debianer: 不是，除非是HS那类的函数式语言，普通的语言都大同小异啊。。。。库差别比较大倒是有可能
<lemonhall> AnThOnYhO_: iGoogle 其实不是我买，是公司开发用，看着眼馋啊。。。
<debianer> lemonhall: 好一个大同小异阿，英语和汉语也大同小异，无非是为了交流而产生的发言不通的语言而已
<AnThOnYhO_> lemonhall: 呵呵可以进desire z呀
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 你说g10?
<lemonhall> debianer: 唔。。。学JAVA的让他看C#，大概一个星期就搞定了吧？VALA也就两天就可以写代码了。。。
<lemonhall> iGoogle: en
<iGoogle> 啥公司。。。
<lemonhall> AnThOnYhO_: 恩。。。
<AnThOnYhO_> iGoogle: 安个whatsapp吧
<iGoogle> 申请嘛。 lemonhall lol
<AnThOnYhO_> 或者pingchat
 * lemonhall 但是通过这次选设备，发觉kindle3真是好东西啊。。。。。。
<WilliamPan> 很其怪，突然断网
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO_: 这啥。
<AnThOnYhO_> 我找介绍给你
 * lemonhall 1400的价格。。。那个品质。。真是好东西。。。可惜最近很少看书。。否则真是想入一个
<debianer> WilliamPan: 你在日本吗
<iGoogle> 其实我想要一个zeroconf的软件。等下去找。
<WilliamPan> 不在
<AnThOnYhO_> iGoogle: http://digi.it.sohu.com/20110309/n279732130.shtml
<WilliamPan> 国内
<aminixfan> QT现在有C binding么？
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO_: 没随时聊天的习惯。。。
<BigOne> debianer: 你觉得学语言很难么？
<AnThOnYhO_> iGoogle: 有时给你传点东西呀或者发信息呀
<AnThOnYhO_> 这个可以即时推送
<AnThOnYhO_> 你关了软件也可以像收短信一样收
<iGoogle> 我的手机都没设置上网的
<iGoogle> 之用wifi
<debianer> BigOne: 是阿，因为我以前可能学C语言就没过关，现在python又跟C不是一个类型
<BigOne> debianer: 语言，已经不是障碍了。
<clean> 有人在用Mutt吗？
<ofan> aminixfan: qt用c...? 那还不如用gtk
<BigOne> debianer: 其实C很简单的。Python简直就是玩具了
<lemonhall> 我的OO没有突破难关。。。。
<NoIE> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/DKrQwHUsRPU/
<NoIE> 温家宝:解决怨气须让人民批评监督政府
<lemonhall> 现在能看懂OO的代码，但是自己写不出来好的OO。。。
<iGoogle> iOS 4.3完美越狱? AnThOnYhO_
<yudun> BigOne: 额，哥，别打击啊
<SilverLee> 哪位用kickstart装过ubuntu server的么？
<AnThOnYhO_> iGoogle: 4.3的还没有，我现在在用4.2.1 等可以完美越狱后再升。
<aminixfan> ofan: gtk貌似在移动平台上不太行是吧？
<SilverLee> 知道怎么配置grub.conf么？
<aminixfan> ofan: 还有win32
<lemonhall> yudun: 雅。。你是1987？
<yudun> lemonhall: 1989
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO_: 我的ipad。开机要引导。nnnnd
<AnThOnYhO_> 神马意思
<WilliamPan> 哈哈，啥时候los可以装g手机就好了
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO_: 不完全jb
<AnThOnYhO_> iGoogle: 什么版本的
<AnThOnYhO_> 4.2.1可以完美越狱呀
<iGoogle> 不记得。反正是最高的。刚好不能完美。
<lemonhall> ofan: aminixfan 你应该去找PYQT的绑定。。不要指望QT有C绑定。。。本来就是C++写得库
<ofan> aminixfan: .... qt在移动平台上用的最多
<ofan> 包括汽车,手机,各种嵌入式设备..
<lemonhall> ofan: 学QT的人是不是很多啊？但是为何我就是觉得这个库如此让人不待见呢？
<ofan> lemonhall: 谁用谁知道..
<aminixfan> lemonhall: ofan 嗯 有没有可能界面用pyqt写，程序的主要逻辑用C来写，这样可以整合到一起吗
<lemonhall> ofan: 我是不指望CLUTTER这种库能有什么做为。。了。。INTEL从来搞不出好软件
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 当然可以。。。。
<ofan> aminixfan: 可以阿,界面用python+pyqt/pyside(推荐),然后cpython 连接c和python
<aminixfan> ofan: lemonhall 谢谢
<ofan> aminixfan: 你甚至不需要用python,用类似javascript的qml和css就能写界面
<lemonhall> aminixfan: aminixfan 看你做什么程序，我就喜欢做成前端后端，先把程序核心逻辑抽象成一个类似服务的东西
<ofan> lemonhall: c/s模式..
<aminixfan> ofan: 这个注意不错 呵呵
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩。。好移植。。。
<aminixfan> lemonhall: 呵呵 那他们之间通讯是通过什么呢
<lemonhall> ofan: 这样只需要把后端移植到GCC支持的平台，前端重新写一遍就OK了
<AnThOnYhO_> iGoogle: 再等一星期左右就可以了
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 不好说。。我最近发觉SUNPINYIN之所以能那么快得占领各大平台就是这样做的。。所以发觉这个模式很有优势，代码也好维护
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 还是得看你的应用能不能抽象成C/S的
<aminixfan> ofan: 那么如何连接C写的主程序和qml+css写的QT界面呢,有没有类似cpython的东西？
<aminixfan> aminixfan: 嗯 其实我是想写一个即时通讯来着
<lemonhall> ofan: QT可以调用C的库吧？
<ofan> aminixfan: c写好接口,python封装下,qml写界面调用
<lemonhall> ofan: 本质上还是个C++的程序。。。
<ofan> aminixfan: qml写的程序就是个文本文件,可以动态在python里载入
<lemonhall> ofan: 可以绕过PY不？。。连PY都不想用
<ofan> lemonhall: no..
<lemonhall> ofan: 唔。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 写即时通讯啊，我推荐你去看看node.js.........
<ofan> 调用的都是对象
<aminixfan> ofan: 看来这样的优势是界面非常容易更改
<Mrzx> 请问下谁接触过Zebra这款软件的代码啊？
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 你是写什么，客户端还是服务器？
<ofan> aminixfan: 恩,比较方便
<lemonhall> aminixfan: GTK也可以啊。。。摔！！！
<aminixfan> lemonhall: 呵呵 其实个人是想用gtk呢 但是项目的其他程序员强烈要求qt 呵呵
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 可以理解。。。QT好移植。。。。。。。
<aminixfan> 我们想做一个server-less的即时通讯
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 唔。。。。
<ofan> aminixfan: 分布式?
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 才用的P2P核心是自己开发？
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 理念很好。。。可以防止被墙啊。。。
<aminixfan> 有自动发现机制的
<aminixfan> ofan: 呵呵 只是初步设想 具体还没有很详细的方案 想自己开发核心
<ofan> aminixfan: 我也想过,但是分布式网络很不适合即时通讯阿
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 很好。。这软件你们应该去申请美国国会给你们播钱。。真的
<aminixfan> ofan: 唔。。。这块我没有太多经验，为什么呢
<aminixfan> lemonhall: 呵呵
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 做出PROTOTYPE之后，模仿TOR的机制，美国国会会找你们的
<Yuking> 应该找美国的DARPA
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 反侦查。。聊天软件。。。
<ofan> aminixfan: 消息传输路径很不确定阿,延迟问题,丢包问题,数据校验,还得收发信人的身份验证==
<aminixfan> lemonhall: 呵呵 感觉技术难度不小 估计得费点劲儿
<ofan> 相比中心化的即时通讯,就很好解决了
<aminixfan> ofan: 噢。。。原来还有这么多问题
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 首先。。怎么发起一个群呢？
<jyf1987> 听说阿里云计算那帮人有上万台服务器 却几乎没有用起来
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 你这个软件核心的优势就是群啊。。。没有服务器。。群怎样存在呢？BT发布一样。。。得在所有的客户端有意个所有群的列表？
<aminixfan> lemonhall: 嗯  是的 这个还真没想过 我觉得只能在每个客户端存列表了
<ofan> aminixfan:  是我想过的..
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 阿里的所以云计算就是建站系统高级化。。。。
<ofan> aminixfan: 可以参考下DHT的实现方式
<aminixfan> ofan: 嗯 好的
<WilliamPan> 美国国会不会批，因为你这个设想会引起美国本土通信不安全
<jyf1987> 我想去用用他们的机器阿
<aminixfan> 听说去年好像有哪个公司做了一个完全serverless的p2p
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 核心的库就应该用DHT的。。这样少开发。。。
<void1> 2号機燃料棒、一時すべて露出＝炉心溶融否定できず―福島第1原発
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 讨论通信？
<ofan> 分布式通讯网最大的问题就是判断客户端是否在线吧..  除了设置超时时间 貌似没什么办法
<lemonhall> WilliamPan: 你恰恰说反了。。国会最近批了大笔资金在研究反侦查互联网。。。
<aminixfan> lemonhall: 嗯 DHT不需要tracker之类的吧？
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 恩，anti-tracker的
<WilliamPan> 你想想为什么
<clean> mutt mutt mutt mutt mutt mutt mutt mutt mutt mutt mutt mutt mutt !!!!!
<clean> who is using MUTT??
<ofan> clean: what's wrong?
<clean> ofan: 用不了tls
<ofan> clean: 额.. 不过我不用mutt..
<clean> 总提示 TLS certificate verification failed: the certificate hasn't got a known issuer
<clean> 奇怪了。。。。
<lemonhall> WilliamPan: 不用想，本来互联网存在的理由就是抗击核打击，现在美国想利用互联网成为民主催化剂，虽然这种研究到最后明显会搬起石头砸自己的脚。。但是他就是那么一个国家。。。经常干这种事情
<aminixfan> ofan: 哦。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 讨论server-less chat room
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 电驴本身就有一个聊天功能，实际上也是server-less的。。。
<ofan> 貌似没server-less这个词,只知道decentralize
<WilliamPan> 有利必有弊
<debianer> ofan: 似乎是IRC的
<lemonhall> aminixfan: ofan 不过最近的新闻是，有办法阻碍这种去中心话的服务，就是使用客户端大量发送错误信息。。。给人感觉和APR攻击好像。。恶心
<ofan> debianer: irc是服务器接力传输
<ofan> 跟去中心化的不是一个类型..
<aminixfan> lemonhall: 呵呵
 * lemonhall 腾讯的群，聊天的时候，图片功能。。。看起来简单。。实际上却复杂啊
<aminixfan> 以前学java的时候看过有一个jxta，好像很强大，是分布式框架，曾想用它搞一个，后来没看懂。。。囧
 * lemonhall 现在想想为了实现WEBQQ的图片功能。。。腾讯化了好多钱啊
<ofan> 在下思科的网络模拟套件 ..
<ofan> lemonhall: 所以说TX很没创意
<lemonhall> ofan: 加油学，以后有网络问题找你了
<aminixfan> lemonhall: 腾讯的语音模块好像是买的GlobalXXX公司的技术吧，那个估计也卖的挺贵的吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 图片功能它用了一套负载均衡服务器。。。就为了让图片载入加快
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 腾讯的群，原理上还是和IRC一样的。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 国内做服务的应该就这几招吧,增加服务器,然后做负载均衡..
<ofan> lemonhall: 就算这样,qq发图还经常失败
<lemonhall> ofan: 不是。。我后来仔细想了想。。。QQ群的发图这种服务。。。只有这一招可以。。。
<debianer> ofan: 对哦，QQ发图为何经常失败哦？
<WilliamPan> 日本这次地震是不是有区域沉入大海?
<if_else> 各位，dpkg 哪个参数查看 相关命令所属软件包？谢谢
<lemonhall> ofan: 我们几个人想了想，QQ群最成功的就是能发图了
<debianer> WilliamPan: 日本四个大点的岛屿，有一个消失了，你还不知道吗
<ofan> lemonhall: 发图片不需要很强的即时性阿,完全可以搞成分布式传输,无非就是多等一回再显示图片
<debianer> lemonhall: 对，如果IRC也能直接抓图就不错了，gtalk都不能直接抓图阿
<WilliamPan> 没仔佃看
<ofan> debianer: 应该是服务器负载太高..
<aminixfan> if_else: 试试-S参数
<debianer> ofan: QQ用户太鸡把多了！！！
<ofan> debianer: orz.. XD
<lemonhall> ofan: 我只讨论WEBQQ
<lemonhall> ofan: 客户端的QQ。。也许真得才用了P2P了，否则一年光图片下来的流量费，我觉得就挺恐怖
<debianer> ofan: jabber协议要是能支持抓图就好了
<ofan> 最近做gae就发现google技术的优越性了,底层用BigTable做所有的数据存储,用分布式的memcached做缓存,没理由不高效..
<lemonhall> debianer: 发图其实不难的。。。你想想啊。。如果我发一个图片到一个图片服务器，然后把刚才那个图片的地址发到这个IRC群里
<debianer> 有个好图，直接抓，然后直接发送，多方便阿。我就不信IRC这样保存下来，再发送到贴图网站，再把贴图地址发过来这样很方便吗？
<aminixfan> 现在还有没有能用的QQ通讯协议的库
<ofan> lemonhall: webqq应该是 js异步传输给服务器的吧,这种方式感觉不可靠..
<debianer> aminixfan: 有的
<lemonhall> debianer: IRC的客户端解析图片地址。。直接渲染出来就是图片就OK了
<if_else> aminixfan: 谢谢，兄台
<debianer> aminixfan: 至少我现在就是在emacs下面用QQ
<debianer> lemonhall: 关键要自动上传图片就好了
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩。。是异步的。。
<debianer> lemonhall: 你看，像gtalk这样的商家，本来有图片服务的，也没提供这个功能哦
<ofan> lemonhall: js异步传输也是基于http协议吧?
<aminixfan> debianer: 是什么emacs插件么？愿闻其详
<aminixfan> if_else: :)
<lemonhall> ofan: 当然。。。这就是讨厌的地方
<debianer> aminixfan: EVA不是能用吗？
<AnThOnYhO_> QQ在国内有一整套相当庞大的cdn
<lemonhall> ofan: 以后必须改成基于Webscoket的，否则对服务器负载真得太大了
<aminixfan> debianer: 听说很早就不能用了
<if_else> 各位兄台，使用哪个命令，可以查看，所有的内核mode，不止已经加载的，谢谢
<aminixfan> debianer: 呵呵 回头试过
<ofan> lemonhall: websocket就不属于webserver管理了吧
<debianer> aminixfan: 既然开源的EVA能用，就说明有可以用的QQ库
<aminixfan> debianer: 嗯
<AnThOnYhO_> 主要是要破解那个认证为和给没个QQ号上线时的key
<caleb-> 图在 client 处里就好啦
<WilliamPan> 图片上佐者大部分不考虑大小，我想该有服务皿读取小国样发
<lemonhall> ofan: 可以这样理解。。。。
<ofan> 只在一个端口上传数据,程序的并行能力必须超强..
<caleb-> 用 protocol 传输图就是蛋疼
<debianer> linux下都可以传送A片，缺不能传送图片，真的悲哀阿！！！
<caleb-> debianer: irc 跟 linux 有毛的关系…
<ofan> debianer: linux技术宅太多了  对发图无爱
<debianer> caleb-: 你可以不用IRC，用其他开源的协议来传送图片都可以的阿
<yilian> Aoi 没死，可惜
<debianer> ofan: 对A片可没少支持阿
<BigOne> debianer: 看什么A片没少支持？
<ofan> debianer: 其实你base64编码一下 什么都可以传
<caleb-> 传图片又没啥了不起不的
<AnThOnYhO_> 传东西什么协议都可以传
<AnThOnYhO_> 关键是效率
<caleb-> 传图片又没啥了不起的
<lemonhall> ofan: 对二进制文件进行BASE64编码。。。。会大多少？
<lilydjwg> 两三倍吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 我后来仔细看了EMAIL的传输方式，才意识到。。EMAIL对于附件竟然是那样处理的。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 256/64*2
<yilian> 深入理解计算机系统二版谁买了？如何？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 我早就发现了
<lemonhall> BigOne: 你是计算机达人。我是学经济的好不好
 * BigOne 觉得，你们不是都在强调KISS原则么？为什么还要让一个聊天软件支持众多的功能呢？
<ofan> lemonhall: 用的比较多吧
<BigOne> lemonhall: 哦～～，这边真的是什么样的都有啊
<yilian> 我是压XXX的，有要样片的吗？
<ofan> yilian: XXX?
<OT_iux> ..........
<WilliamPan> 有没有上传图片技术可以做到，不论精度多高，只上转图片框架点数据，让服务皿去加入芸他具体叹据
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 你丫的终于来了！！！
<debianer> 我有个好建议
<OT_iux> lemonhall: ?
<debianer> linux下专门建立一个协议或者终端用来传送图片！！！
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 怎么给小O加TIPS？
<OT_iux> 发给我
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 好多功能都在内测。。快开放！！
<OT_iux> 我手动加
<debianer> 把聊天和传送图片分别用两个东西来做，这样总可以了吧
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 比如？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我很早以前就讨论过 sever-less的chatroom了 额
<yudun> yilian: 买了，还没看。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我擦！！！
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 不能调教的机器人啊
<debianer> 各位怎么都不看我的建议阿
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 这是为了保持机器人的纯洁
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我要能SM的机器人！！
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我要能教坏的机器人！！
<jyf1987> 等我研究下p2p库吧
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 自己加入的内容请用 !set 关键字 命令试试
<jyf1987> 这些东西关键是要有人用
<OT_iux> 喔，那个似乎也不能乱加
<jyf1987> 没有人用是不行的
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 怎么用？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 传说是有这样的机器人的
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 那个什么纸牌的游戏想玩。。。带有TRPG风格的
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 那个…… ouat？
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 恩啊
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 多来几个游戏。。。我蛋疼的时候只能刷TIPS玩。。小O 太呆啦！
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 噢- -，那个代码我写的很乱，所以运行起来有点消耗计算机资源
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 额
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 唔。。。。。。。
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 可是OUAT也要三四个人才能玩阿
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 一个人玩不起来
<aminixfan> lemonhall: 你觉得现在的DHT还有什么缺陷
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 水群在晚上还是能找的到3、4个蛋疼的人的
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 没什么缺陷，没有恶意攻击的情况下还是比较给力的
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 那不是就可以玩4w了么
<aminixfan> lemonhall: 噢
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 唔。。走！！
<debianer> 各位看看我的建议阿
<pocoyo> 有人见过这个人么 PCTUBUNTU 。
<debianer> 能否建立一个协议，专门用来传送图片？
<OT_iux> debianer: 有人写过web框架的聊天室了
<lemonhall> debianer: 有这个必要么？
<OT_iux> debianer: 文字加图神马的
<debianer> lemonhall: 没图阿
<OT_iux> 爱刷图的去qq群
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 其实最早的对等网络，是无线电组成的。。那个网络超级搞笑，原理很像局域网。。。
<debianer> OT_iux: 也不能都这样说阿
<lemonhall> aminixfan: 夏威夷的一个项目。。很好玩
<OT_iux> debianer: 其实我就是因为irc纯文字不占流量，软件又不卡，才用它的。
<OT_iux> debianer: 如果变成像新浪UC聊天室或者QQ群一样，我才不开呢
<aminixfan> lemonhall: 呵呵 你了解的真多 佩服
<BigOne> debianer: 如果IRC和QQ一样，就没意思了
<caleb-> qq 也就在国内嚣张，出了国门谁理你啊…
<aminixfan> caleb-: 不过感觉qq的语音视频挺给力的
<OT_iux> aminixfan: 不如 skype、TeamSpeak
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 你要这样看 只有文字才需要加密 图片是无所谓的
<jyf1987> 所以图片可以随便传哪里 只要http能访问就行了
<jyf1987> 文字走服务器加密
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 唔? 我又不要图片…… 请对 debianer 说……
<hymnusalae> TeamSpeak 到底要不要錢？
<aminixfan> OT_iux: 呵呵 技术上可能比不上，不过TX服务器多是优势吧
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 去官方下载server版本，自己架，不要钱
<hymnusalae> Skype 的話我這裏音質感受不如 Google Talk 了。但是 Google Talk 的多人語音是個問題。
<BigOne> 我觉得，先有个去中心化的通讯协议才是比较重要的
<lemonhall> aminixfan: http://baike.baidu.com/view/204170.htm
 * lemonhall http://baike.baidu.com/view/204170.htm
<ilinux> 教育网是不是墙了gmail啊？
<yilian> 当访问目标主机上的WWW服务，响应后服务器立即断开与客户端的连接，这是TCP/IP协议实现还是服务器软件实现的？
<OT_iux> 结果：“ 上个世纪初的一个冷场的十分钟里，寂寞的lemonhall在日本地震現場用头撞墙。”[ID 1189 ]
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 不是，最近的 Gmail 訪問都不太正常。
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 算是一種慢性的去 Google 操作。
<BigOne> 韩国太给力思密达 日本地震才派5个人和2只狗去救灾 然后还把狗弄丢了 现在那5个人都在找狗
<jyf1987> yilian: 协议的规定 不过你可以不遵守的
<Router2> ilinux 最近GFW在干扰gmail
<ilinux> Router2, 怪不得啊
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 唔。。好句子
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 那天我恢复了我录音笔里丢失的文件
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 嗯。當時和我說了。
<lemonhall> Router2: hymnusalae BigOne 用IMAP访问会不会好一些？READER
<yilian> 协议上的规定也解释了浏览器访问WWW服务，关闭浏览器没有四次挥手的缘故？？？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 不知道，我從來不用 RSS。
<flay_> BigOne: 韩国这么土
<BigOne> flay_: 我也是在别的地方看到的
<jyf1987> yilian: 那就不晓得了
<Router2> lemonhall 没试过，不太清楚
<flay_> 笑死我了 假的吧
<Router2> 这两天假新闻太多了
<lemonhall> 电影快下好了
<yilian> 什么电影？？？
 * lemonhall Compiz怎么一次然所有的窗口都出来。。类似于SUPER+A。。但是SUPER+A出不来最小化的窗口
<lemonhall> yilian: 12:01
<yilian> 12：01什么意思？
<lemonhall> yilian: 电影的名字啊
<yilian> 哦
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 不是14:04 么
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 那也是一部电影？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 您就不能用法政
<roylez_> iGoogle: 您就不能用80端口吗
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 噢噢，看错了，是11：04
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 不，应该是 11.14
 * OT_iux 疯掉
<OT_iux> 11:14
<OT_iux> 电影的名字《11:14》
<AnThOnYhO_> iGoogle: 有个电影发布网
<AnThOnYhO_> 不错
<AnThOnYhO_> iGoogle: http://moviereleased.net/
<AnThOnYhO_> shellexy是不是不经常上了
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我说的这是一部科幻片儿
<OT_iux> 我说的是一部多线程惊悚片
<hymnusalae> 還有多線程驚悚片
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 恩。我刚看了简介。。。
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 从多个视角讲述一场诡异的巧合
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, ……
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 两杆大烟枪看过没？
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 没……
<onshoestring> 好久不上irc了
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 去看吧。。你应该喜欢
<OT_iux> @@?
<OT_iux> 讲啥的
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 有些类似。。评价不错
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 推荐你看一部非常特殊的科幻片，叫《Man From the Earth》
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 不是我给你推荐的这部片子？
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 太遗憾了。。。
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 是吗？
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 那个看过
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 好象不是
<lemonhall> OT_iux: K星异客也不错。。推荐
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 还有 关于时间旅行者的一些问题
<OT_iux> lemonhall: Yes
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 没错，我也看过，超有趣
<OT_iux> jyf1987: FAQ about time travel
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 呵呵 那个男主角是 the it crowd里的主角
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 恩。。我们果然是同行啊。。有共同语言
<OT_iux> ^^;
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 呵呵 科幻电影麻
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我最近已经不太爱看电影了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我找不到新电影看
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 3个月前还很期待变3。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我更喜欢看小说 画面的效果还是不如文字
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 看來你是YY黨。
<xiulintk> exit
 * lemonhall 唉呀我艹，ID名为【Femme Lullaby 】以及【中二症不可治】的B友在过去的一刹那分别以20颗和15颗小豆一次性出手的霸气，让【战斗失踪人员】成为了浮云。小站有如此B友，发展何愁阿北，国家何愁不兴，世界何愁2012！！
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 呵呵 差不多
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 年纪大了。。真的。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我去看了挪威的森林。。然后觉得。。好难看
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你十几了？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 挪威的森林看不进去了，小说也看不进去了。。离我好远。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 等你长大了 再来买酒吧
<Moxisi> 手机能用IRC？
<WilliamPan> 可以
<lemonhall> jyf1987: VOKIA不错。。是不是这样拼的
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 2月份直接拼掉了4瓶
<jyf1987> lemonhall: votka?
<lemonhall> jyf1987: VODKA..这样拼的。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 这个客户端的拼写检查插件都有的啊。。。但是为何没启用！！
<kasion> dolphin有时不能实时的更新文件列表 terminal下都看的到的文件在dolphin下无法看到
<kasion> buggy
<Moxisi> WilliamPan: 客户端是哪个啊
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 恩 是40度的吧
<WilliamPan> yaaic
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 标准是40度的。。挺好的酒。。。作为一个职业人士，掌握各种VODKA灌醉女人的方法是必须的
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 女士喝得了么
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 自己去搜索螺丝起子。。。你看你九不泡吧啊
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我要泡吧 哪里有时间来这里
<WilliamPan> 是酒鬼?
<lemonhall> 偶尔喝一些。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 不会灌女人。。你不是个好鸭子啊
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我在努力中
<Yucoscn> 最近Google的Https服务很惨啊～～唔
<Moxisi> 就是
<debianer> Yucoscn: 为什么惨？
<Yucoscn> debianer: 经常无法访问 需要去掉https～～可怜我的Gmail Reader Notebook啊
<WilliamPan> 是屏蔽的结果吗?
<debianer> Yucoscn: google reader不能访问那些禁止的网站的，否则会几分钟内不能打开reader
<Yucoscn> debianer:  ～～～https以前很少出现这样的情况的 ～  现在反而突然无法访问了 可以使用非https访问
<s_cd1> 大家好 哈哈 有段时候没回这里了
<pocoyo> s_cd1: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Moxisi> 应该和一些国际因素有关吧
<Moxisi> 去掉HTTP怎么访问啊
<lemonhall> 我开着某代理软件，只为看READER。。。。。。。
<Yucoscn> lemonhall:  ~~~某～～呵呵
<gksky> 在windows下出了mirc,xchat 软件外 谁给介绍一款好用的irc软件啊
<hymnusalae> gksky, 直接用網頁上算了。
<lemonhall> gksky: 唔。。。我用WEECHAT。。。
<iGoogle> gksky: opera
<lemonhall> gksky: 要不你干脆装个虚拟机就好了？
<iGoogle> roylez: ?
<lemonhall> gksky: XCHAT在WIN下真是惨不忍睹
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://124.228.254.229/html/dy/20110313/180948.html
<gksky> 我现在用pidgin
<iGoogle> 【文件大小】1.46GB AnThOnYhO_ 都太大
<gksky> 虚拟机不想开
<gksky> 我之前用xchat现在还要收费的
<WilliamPan> 手机挂iRc
<iGoogle> roylez: 咋老喜欢看飞字的视频。
<debianer> 手机挂IRC有没有kjava系统能用的？
<lemonhall> roylez_: 这不是剑哥么。。。。
<gksky> 有没有免费好用的 opera 之前用了下 不是很习惯用
<Moxisi> WilliamPan: 手机挂IRC是用哪个客户端啊
<AnThOnYhO_> 不大
<roylez_> lemonhall: 恩
<WilliamPan> firefox，也可以
<AnThOnYhO_> 用哥的100M网络也就十来分钟的事
<debianer> WilliamPan: 有没有kjava系统的IRC？
<WilliamPan> 我是android的系统
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO_: 下次要是我要下载叫你，你不回答。那我会骂你的。lol
<AnThOnYhO_> 你在哪里叫我了
<gksky> 大家用过的浏览器 有没有一款 开几十网页 不假死的 ie 内核
<AnThOnYhO_> 你有我的手机号码
<gksky> 现在转到windows 下了 什么软件都用得不爽
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO_: 你现在估计手机一直在线了吧。
<AnThOnYhO_> 直接发短信给我就行了
<Moxisi> 晕死
<iGoogle> 嗯。我喜欢发短信
<AnThOnYhO_> 两部手机
<lemonhall> roylez_: 我最郁闷的是，剑哥还去过罗马。。。新婚旅行是去罗马
<Moxisi> 大家说说哪个系统最好用
<iGoogle> 呵呵
<AnThOnYhO_> ip4没电的时候
<iGoogle> 。。
<AnThOnYhO_> 我就把推送 gps
<iGoogle> 一天的电量？
<AnThOnYhO_> 3g 2g这些功能全关掉
<AnThOnYhO_> 你给我老手机发吧
<AnThOnYhO_> 我老手机号码还在用
<WilliamPan> 维基上有说iRc的Java的
<iGoogle> 。那我分不清了。
<iGoogle> 你邮件说明吧。
<AnThOnYhO_> 或者直接给我发邮件也可以
<AnThOnYhO_> 我都 可以即时收到通知
<iGoogle> 哦
<iGoogle> 我的邮件，通常是当IM用的。
<WilliamPan> 去买个移动冲电宝
<AnThOnYhO_> 恩
<AnThOnYhO_> ip4电池极不绘图
<WilliamPan> 我的g10，可以满2次多
<iGoogle> 果然有人g10..
<iGoogle> 手不够大的。g10会掉的。
<AnThOnYhO_> g10屏太大了
<WilliamPan> 呵呵呵，手机被偷了，从2到10了
<AnThOnYhO_> 3.7其实是差不多的
<iGoogle> WilliamPan: 这谁啊。2-》10？
<cfy> Moxisi: jmirc
<roylez_> iGoogle: 这个没飞字  http://www.56.com/u62/v_NTg1MzQyMTk.html
<cfy> 为啥,mlocate没有每天自动运行呢...悲剧..
<iGoogle> roylez: @@@@
<cfy> roylez_: 主席我放不了...
<iGoogle> cfy: 你干嘛需要每天。
<roylez_> cfy: ..
<roylez_> cfy: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ2NzE3MjU2.html   这个也是一样
<cfy> iGoogle: 因为在cron.daily里啊.
<WilliamPan> g2被偷，就在g7和10中选
<iGoogle> 不是吧。有一个rotexxx啥的机制啊
<iGoogle> roylez: 发一个你自己的吧。
<caleb-> cfy: 安装 anacron
<WilliamPan> yaaic不好之—，不可私聊
<iGoogle> caleb-: 他每天开10次机的。
<caleb-> iGoogle: anacron 就是给这类人用的
<iGoogle> 反了吧。
<iGoogle> anacron会崩溃的。 lol
 * caleb- 因为升级内核所以 uptime 才五天 
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 你又在放肉山大魔王的鏈接了？
<cfy> caleb-: cron不好用?
<caleb-> iGoogle: 用 cron 的话没开机就不跑了
<caleb-> cfy: cron 是给不关机的家伙用的
<roylez_> hymnusalae: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110313/180809.html
<iGoogle> 那是。每天可能刷10次，updatedb。搞死哦。
<caleb-> mlocate 的 updatedb 只更新该更新的部分，很快的
<cfy> caleb-: 不明白
<cfy> caleb-: 这个我知道.
<caleb-> 不是每次都重建
<cfy> caleb-: 为啥cron是给不关机的人用的?
<caleb-> cfy: 看看 anacron 就明白鸟
<iGoogle> 支持折腾死大便
<iGoogle> 不说了。lol
<Moxisi> cfy: 谢谢了
<caleb-> cfy: 你用 cron 怎么能确定那时间电脑正开着？
<iGoogle> cron+script嘛
<caleb-> cfy: 指定跑 cron 的时间如果没开机，cron 就不干活了
<Moxisi> DELL的芯片真不好，UBUNTU居然不支持
<E7C3> 兴许是太高级了
<cfy> caleb-: 等下,为啥我装了anacron,cron没有卸载?
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 果断搜索羽田爱
<caleb-> cfy: 不用卸载
<cfy> caleb-: 难道是配合使用的?
<iGoogle> cfy: ... 看man嘛
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 很強大。
<caleb-> cfy: cron 可以卸载，不冲突
<WilliamPan> 哈哈，开始以为卖性用品，仄来昊卖太空杯
<MaskRay> mlocate 尚没有 freebsd 版本。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, FreeBSD 不是有自己的 locate 嗎？
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110307/178387.html
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 是新將軍的吧？
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://124.228.254.229/html/dy/20110313/180768.html
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,ooo如何批量转换ppt到pdf?
<iGoogle> roylez: 就不能不发飞字的。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 几乎没用过ooo
<cfy> iGoogle: open office啊.没用过?
<iGoogle> 没
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你用啥的?
<iGoogle> 只gnumeric
<cfy> iGoogle: 那那个可以批量转换么?
<fanzeyi> 问个问题... debian怎么那么多iso...我应该下载哪个？ 。。http://mirrors.163.com/debian-cd/current/i386/iso-cd/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /debian-cd/current/i386/iso-cd/
<iGoogle> . 没这需求。不知道。
<NoIE> roylez_: 看不了，我的是联通adsl。
<cfy> iGoogle: o
<jyf1987> git搞下来的代码  删了一个目录 如何给他恢复出来？
<iGoogle> 网络不是有嘛。转换格式的网站。 cfy
<NoIE> roylez_: 可以看了。
<fanzeyi> jyf1984: 重新 pull下？
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 继续co
<jyf1987> fanzeyi: pull下没用呢
<jyf1987> git pull origin master 没有成功阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 要批量,算了.也没啥.
<jyf1987> iGoogle: co你脊瓦
<cfy> jyf1987: git checkout --啥的.
<fanzeyi> jyf1987: 删了重新来？
<fanzeyi> jyf1987: clone呢？
<jyf1987> cfy: 怎么整？我用checkout 只是显示我删了什么
<jyf1987> fanzeyi: clone当然可以 只是太浪费了
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你个日本鬼子
<cfy> jyf1987: git checkout --不行么?
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你說什麽了？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: mlocate 是增量式的，对硬盘损伤小
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦，我不明白這個。
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实没啥.只是gentoo还在locate,前段时间.bsd也悲剧
<cfy> MaskRay: 是不?
<fanzeyi> 哎 刚刚问得debian的问题…………有人知道应该下哪个么。。
<MaskRay> cfy: freebsd 是至今悲剧
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...
<cfy> fanzeyi: chroot安装好了
<iGoogle> cfy: inotify写一个脚本。累计到100个文件，运行updatedb
<fanzeyi> cft: chroot?
<cfy> fanzeyi: 没网络就不要用这类发行版了
<cfy> fanzeyi: yes,
<cfy> iGoogle: 如何知道有了100个了?
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你在发呆？才看到
<Moxisi> 哪个系统好用哦，兄弟些
<fanzeyi> cfy: 哎 不是 我是打算做服务器…… 然后想先在Vbox里面试一下
<iGoogle> cfy: 你都perl了。这问我？
<cfy> fanzeyi: vps?
<fanzeyi> cfy: 不是 学校的电脑……
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦...inotify...
<Moxisi> 老用windows想换个，结果这破本驱动又没有
<fanzeyi> cfy: 学校内网用的
<cfy> fanzeyi: 我找找
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 没什么
<cfy> fanzeyi: 64 or 32?
<jyf1987> iGoogle: fuck you
<fanzeyi> cfy: 或者有其他的适合做服务器系统的发行版么。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 真不行
<fanzeyi> cfy: 32..
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你又发啥神经了。nnnnd
<cfy> fanzeyi: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apds03.html.en
<^k^> ⇪ title: D.3. Installing Debian GNU/Linux from a Unix/Linux System
<cfy> fanzeyi: 超方便的.
<cfy> fanzeyi: 用个debootstrap,然后基本都搞好了.
<fanzeyi> cfy: ........这…… 直接转换发行版啊。。
<cfy> fanzeyi: debian不错的.不过要能联网吧,虽然不连也可以.
<jyf1987> iGoogle: fuck
<iGoogle> fanzeyi: ++
<cfy> fanzeyi: 不是的.相当于,新建分区.然哦胡解压必备的东西.
<cfy> fanzeyi: 不是的.相当于,新建分区.然后解压必备的东西.
<Router2> Moxisi DELL很新的本么？
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 哈皮不在。我可不记得-b的命令。你小心点。
<cfy> fanzeyi: 转换超麻烦的.谁会这么做...
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: kqueue 是 bsd 里 inotify 的替代品？
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥-b?
<fanzeyi> cfy: 额…… 好吧…… 我理解错了。。。
<Moxisi> Router2: DELL成就3300
<iGoogle> 我掐死 jyf
<Moxisi> 靠，连WIFI芯片的驱动都没有
<cfy> iGoogle: 支持!!!
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 相關情況我也不了解，還在學。
<iGoogle> cfy: 我会给jyf +b嘛。 lol
<cfy> fanzeyi: 你能上网么?
<cfy> fanzeyi: 我说那个内网服务器
<Moxisi> 10.04有，但是 装了黑屏
<Router2> Moxisi 用LIVECD试过么
<fanzeyi> cfy: 可以是可以……
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 哼哼 我现在不是固定ip 无所谓了
<Moxisi> 一更新就黑屏
<fanzeyi> cfy: 而且速度很快…………  但是我主要是想先自己测试一下 用vbox之类的。。
<iGoogle> 我不会ip的。只会nick的+b。呵呵
<cfy> fanzeyi: 那就debian好了.其实只要装的时候能上就行.其他的话,反正稳定版本的都是安全更新.可以手动下.
<cfy> fanzeyi: 那就debian好了.其实只要安装的时候能上就行.其他的话,反正稳定版本的都是安全更新.可以手动下.
<Moxisi> Router2: 没有，LIVECD和CD有什么区别
<cfy> fanzeyi: 那用最小iso好了.反正包从网上下载
<fanzeyi> cfy: 恩 我去试试
<jyf1987> 那nick太多了
<cfy> fanzeyi: debian不错的.
<Router2> Moxisi 我知道D630的本装openSUSE驱动很不错，其它型号如果不是很新，装LINUX应该没什么大问题的
<cfy> jyf在不?
<fanzeyi> cfy: 恩 谢谢～ 我折腾去
<Moxisi> 我反而觉得3年前的sony很好装UBUNTU
<jyf1987> cfy: ?
<cfy> iGoogle: jyf1987 然后jyf出现了.+b.....
<Router2> Moxisi 你的WIFI可能刚装上系统后没驱动，得上软件包的库里找找
<cfy> lol
<E7C3> 怎么在ubuntu下装个 虚拟摄像头呢？
<iGoogle> 支持
<jyf1987> cfy: 你这东西 emacer 也敢跟我叫板
<E7C3> 大家帮忙给出个主意
<cfy> jyf1987: 其实我是vimer....
<hymnusalae> cfy, 真假。
<hymnusalae> 一下就暴露了。
<Kandu> hymnusalae: 跟 jyf1987 不能說真話
<iGoogle> cfy: 这 jyf简直是日经， 比月经更频繁。
<Moxisi> Router2: 你看看私聊
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 這個是什麽道理？不太了解，求教求教。
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<jyf1987> cfy: 哼
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你是日和
<NoIE> roylez_: 之所以要等一个星期，是要等毛长出来？
<hymnusalae> 日和……biyori……
<roylez_> iGoogle: 解释下这个正则 /\p{Han}|\p{Katakana}|\p{Hiragana}\p{Hangul}/
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 不知道\p
<fanzeyi> roylez_: ...汉字 平假 片假名 ？
<iGoogle> 你找cfy
<fanzeyi> roylez_: 最后一个居然是蒙古文。。。
<roylez_> fanzeyi: 学过泥轰语？
<fanzeyi> roylez_: 正在学...
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 快安装 kanatest
<RavenChan> cfy, 谁做过killall php-cgi这种事？
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 装了。。
<caleb-> 安装 kanatest，两天学全五十音
<cfy> roylez_: unicode的区域了?
<cfy> RavenChan: 不是我
<cfy> roylez_: 看精通正则
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 五十音之後呢？
<caleb-> fanzeyi: kanatest svn 有 gtk3 支持
<cfy> roylez_: 看精通正则表达式
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你不是说 perl 的正则强吗，这个行不？
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 装了好久还没背全。。
<cfy> roylez_: perl应该支持的.
 * caleb- 每日使用 gtk3 kanatest
<cfy> MaskRay: 出来.
<fanzeyi> caleb-: = =gtk3没神马兴趣。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 给主席展现下perl XD
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 俺的程度只到五十音…
<roylez_> cfy: Oniguruma regex ，你搜索下
<iGoogle> 我可不是书虫子。没问题不看man的。 roylez
<cfy> roylez_: 我要断网了....
<fanzeyi> caleb-: kanatest主站是波兰语太蛋疼了。。
<MaskRay> roylez_: unicode
<roylez_> iGoogle: man里面没有
<hymnusalae> caleb-, ……
<MaskRay> roylez_: unicode 的属性名
<cfy> roylez_: 看精通正则表达式啊.
<iGoogle> 那搜索
<hymnusalae> fanzeyi, 沒有其它語言的翻譯嗎？
<roylez_> MaskRay: man里面有吗？
<iGoogle> cfy: 你已经精通了？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我看过那本书了.
<fanzeyi> hymnusalae: 呃 没见。。。 看到波兰语我就湿一地了。。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 去申请几个免费的样片来玩
<hymnusalae> fanzeyi, ……
<iGoogle> 。。看书价？ lol cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: bad ee
<iGoogle> 我今天看到了骆驼书，书价48
<iGoogle> hehe
<roylez_> iGoogle: 找到文档了，nnd  http://oniguruma.rubyforge.org/oniguruma/
<^k^> ⇪ title: oniguruma's oniguruma-1.1.0 Documentation
<roylez_> iGoogle: 明天去办公室打印
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 是英文啊
<iGoogle> roylez: 明天就开除你
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 咦 哪个网址？
<caleb-> fanzeyi: http://clayo.org/kanatest/
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 我上的不是这个。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 怎么，您要挖我过去？
<cfy`> 精通正则里有
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 可以寄 *风景* 明信片给作者
<iGoogle> roylez_: ...
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 会被列入 about: 里
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 我上的这个 http://clay.ll.pl/kanatest
<jyf1987> tornado有人玩么
<cfy`> Perldoc应该有链接
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 我就看得about啊。。。。
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 你没事去旧站干麻…
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 好吧…… 我直接yum install的。。
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 那是因为旧的 code 链接还没改
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 原来是旧版。。
<iGoogle> caleb-: 你还干这事情？
<MaskRay> roylez_: perldoc perlre 有少量介绍
<roylez_> cfy`: 我基本不看书的...
<caleb-> http://clayo.org/kanatest/postcards/index.html # postcards from happy Kanatest users
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 你是书虫子吧。
<caleb-> iGoogle: kanatest 作者希望大家寄 *风景* 明信片的
<caleb-> 不过也有人寄不是风景的
<iGoogle> caleb-: 这内幕都知道。。
<cfy`> 断了
<caleb-> 最下面那个 Caleb 就是俺
<iGoogle> grps流量？ cfy`
<iGoogle> .
<MaskRay> iGoogle: <精通正则表达式> 是我看过的少数几本书中的一个
<cfy`> 嗯，20m
<fanzeyi> caleb-: ....怎么可能。。。我的kanatest 是0.4.8 ...官网上给的也是0.4.8..
<hymnusalae> 大學畢業了還真是感覺要讀書還是要是在學生時代讀呀。
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 。支持你们看。
<iGoogle> 反正我不看的
<cfy`> ray ee不看书的
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 话说原来你是台湾的啊。。
<cfy`> 说了也白说
<iGoogle> 反正我可以解决实际问题。 lol
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 因为 SVN 的还没 release
<roylez_> cfy`: 明天看这部片 http://bk.pps.tv/ct101864/
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 但是about里面是旧的链接。。
<cfy`> 哦，我到时侯翻log
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 不过 about: 里的住址是对的
<NoIE> roylez_: linux 下使用 pps ？
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 明信片照 about: 的寄去就对鸟
<roylez_> NoIE: 对阿
<iGoogle> roylez_: 在办公室打印私人文档的。不开除？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 不开除。我没有打印小说就不错了
<iGoogle> nnnnd
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 好吧。。我看看买张明信片寄过去
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 记得在wiki上面看过有个什么明信片软件什么的。。
<cfy`> ee那不让打印?
<fanzeyi> caleb-: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%98%8E%E4%BF%A1%E7%89%87%E8%BD%AF%E4%BB%B6
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 第一次见= =|| 真好玩。。
<iGoogle> 我打印过填图画。小孩子画的那种。
<iGoogle> 填颜色的
<roylez_> MaskRay: 一本正则写了500页？？？坑爹阿
<caleb-> 我也是偶然才注意到
<caleb-> 用了好一陣子 kanatest 才發現
<cfy`> 然后开除了?
<iGoogle> :D
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 我现在50音还没背全。。
<cfy`> 主席，看一半就好
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 我有 AV 女优姓名的基础，所以两天就学全了
<caleb-> XD
<iGoogle> caleb-: 只会名词？
<fanzeyi> caleb-: = =|| 好吧 俺没看过
<roylez_> cfy`: 京东卖63，我看一半付30行吗？
<roylez_> Yuking: 在吗？
 * caleb- 目前纪录：kanatest 208 kanas mixed mode, 167 秒完成
<NoIE> roylez_: 可以给你半张。
<MaskRay> roylez_: 两百多页是语言相关的
<fanzeyi> caleb-: Orz...我现在错误的还蛮多的。。
 * caleb- 每天早晚各练一次 kanatest, 总共花不到 6 min
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 我只要看漫画能看动拟声词就满足了 XD
<caleb-> s/动/懂/
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 哎 我现在天天早上赶首班车走…… 末班车回来...
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 大哥，我就為了學個 FLOW / COLORS 就把50音圖背完了，比你那有動力多了/
<cfy`> 主席，我有chm,你不用全打的
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 一天 6 min 很简单的
<roylez_> cfy`: chm看得太费劲
<caleb-> 贵在持之以恒
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 而且我还担心我妈看见说……%
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 家人都反日？
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 不是………… 我高二……
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 要了解敌人才能瓦解敌人啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 树的括号序列是什么, 用splay维护的是怎么回事?
<myke2> fanzeyi: 牛
<cfy`> ray,我先睡了，你陪主席吧XD
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 当初看柯南是我妈带我看的………… 我爸会50音。。
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 那还怕个毛
<cfy`> 主席 选择性打印chm
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 介绍 kanates 给你爸玩
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 介绍 kanatest 给你爸玩
<fanzeyi> caleb-: ...我高二。。关键阶段。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 前根遍历+后根遍历吧
<fanzeyi> myke2: - -没什么吧。。
<caleb-> happyaron 都高三了
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 我爸是windows党。。 虽然是他教我玩电脑的 在99年时。。
<caleb-> happyaron 都高三了 <- 还天天泡 irc 看 mailing list
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.cppblog.com/zxytim/archive/2010/07/09/119905.html
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 我是借口竞赛才能天天上电脑的。。
<timercrack> #clear
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 最近倒是在学习正体字。。。 打算学注音符号来着。。
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 注音没必要学
<roylez_> caleb-: 你干嘛不说人家高三不愁大学上，女仔也追到了，还可以继续宅
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 学繁体倒挺有趣
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 注音符号蛮好玩的
<caleb-> roylez_: 貌似哈皮还没大学上啊？
<MaskRay> myke2: 他那好像不是括号序列吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 似乎是动态树
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是, 但是提到了有这种做法
<roylez_> caleb-: 我说他不愁大学上
<MaskRay> myke2: 有数据吗？或者有题库吗？
<myke2> MaskRay: 他的意思是他直接用动态树, 但我觉得动态树我根本不可能写
<myke2> MaskRay: 不清楚
<MaskRay> myke2: 我猜是用 splay 维护森林的括号序列
<caleb-> fanzeyi: kanatest 貌似还没有简体翻译，你可以考虑贡献一个
<MaskRay> myke2: 把 ( 看作 1，) 看作 -1
<myke2> MaskRay: 没Google到相关代码
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 额 其实当时我去他们网站就是想去看看翻译的。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 一个括号的深度就是 () 转成 1 -1 后的前缀和
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 高二应该都看得懂了吧？
<caleb-> kanatest 总共也没几个字
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 嗯 没问题的。
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 就是……
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 我去给他写邮件去
<myke2> M
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 好吧 不用写 找到po文件了。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 能给括号序列的严格定义么? 是否有wiki
<caleb-> fanzeyi: https://mail.gna.org/listinfo/kanatest-friends/ # 他希望用 mailing list
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 翻好寄到 mailing list
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 不用加入就可以寄，不过等审核可能会一两天
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 恩 等我翻译过了直接发过去好了。
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 如果先加入 mailing list 就不用等审核
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道，很多人的叫法还是很不标准的
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 嗯 我看看 然后打算明天请假泡机房…………
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 不急啦，有兴趣才做
<caleb-> just for fun
<fanzeyi> caleb-:反正现在没事情来着
<caleb-> kanatest user 成千上万，寄明信片的也没几个
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 是啊 我看中国一个都没
<caleb-> 不过应该很多人不知道他收明信片
<fanzeyi> caleb-: (俺分裂台湾……的……)
<myke2> MaskRay: 我似乎有点明白, 是不是有点类似Eular序列
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 居然透露了政治倾向…
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 哎 这问题还是别在IRC说了。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该是
<Yuking> roylez_: ？
<roylez_> Yuking: 能不能永久关掉联想模式？
<myke2> MaskRay: 写错了, 是Euler, 不过我还没明白+1和-1怎么定义
<Yuking> roylez_: 关了后它会记住的
<roylez_> 好吧，暂时这样了，ctrl-l太危险了，以后改成什么别的
<MaskRay> myke2: ( 是 +1，) 是 -1
<lemonhall>  /exit
<kiss_kill> 都在忙啥呢？
<kiss_kill> 怎么没人说话阿？今天
<Moxisi> 都说过了
<Yuking> roylez_: 那个热键是可以修改的
<roylez_> Yuking: 我知道
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才洗澡, 想到是否是这样: 就是Euler序列中, 设第i项的深度是h[i], 则维护的是h[i] - h[i-1]
 * MaskRay 还不知道 fcitx 除了切换输入法以外的快捷键
<MaskRay> myke2: 这个应该也行
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得和你那个等价应该==
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 切換輸入法之外還要什麽快捷鍵嗎？
<beacher> 终于找到一个中文的了。
 * beacher 
<myke2> MaskRay: 这种方法只能维护深度和带权最短路(根为源), 不能维护两个点的链.
<MaskRay> Yuking: recording mode 是怎麽用的？
<MaskRay> myke2: 不懂
<myke2> M
<Yuking> MaskRay: 在~/.config/fcitx中有个文件记录输入所有的中文
<Yuking> MaskRay: 是文本文件，按时间记录的
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如, 要做两个树上节点路径上的最小权
<myke2> Yuking: 对了
<myke2> Yuking: 上次别人告诉我fcitx 4是有个地方设置是否保存
<Yuking> myke2: ？
<MaskRay> Yuking: pyindex.dat 或 pyusrphrase.mb？
<myke2> Yuking: 发现没用
<myke2> Yuking: kill掉还是不保存的
<MaskRay> myke2: 好像是不行
<hymnusalae> beacher, 這是給我發什麽 CTCP 呢？
<myke2> Yuking: 对了
<myke2> Yuking: fcitx如何配置自己的特殊符号
<myke2> Yuking: 只找到pySym.db
<beacher> 不好意思。发错le
 * beacher 
<myke2> Yuking: pySym.mb
<Yuking> myke2: 你是说虚拟键盘里面的还是其它地方？
<Yuking> myke2: 拼音里面的？
<myke2> Yuking: 我希望在sunpinyin里面
<myke2> Yuking: 比如输入sum对应到求和符号
<Yuking> myke2: 这个应该是sunpinying自己处理的吧？
<myke2> Yuking: 哦
<Yuking> myke2: 你刚刚说的pySym.mb就是针对fcitx自己的拼音的
<myke2> Yuking: 恩, 但是还不能有特殊, 比如码表不能拿含有\的对应symbol
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 其他都不會。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 其它都不需要。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 全角半角切换, 简体繁体切换, 软键盘
<beacher> exit
 * Yuking 准备睡觉了
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哦，全半角很重要。其它的無視。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 软键盘重要的好吧,比如我要输入特殊符号
<hymnusalae> myke2, 鼠標流用戶飛過。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 鼠标流 ...... vim .......
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哦。
<hymnusalae> 我用 gvim 的。
<myke2> gvim是鼠标流?
<kangjing> ls
<Joric> oh cool
<Joric> is there any general chinese speaking channel, like #english? tried some all empty
<kangjing> :/list
<jyf1987> Joric: you can try #chinglish
<Joric> the same
<roylez_> Joric: there are some "general" chinese channel on 163 chat net, but they are flooded by whores and liers who want to ripe all you money
<kangjing> :/TIME
<nsdy> 江湖救急！！！  刚看到gmail邮件新闻 说新浪推出了一款聊天工具 支持linux系统。。。 有人使用过不？ 感觉怎么样？  新浪动了 腾讯的qq也该更新了吧
<roylez_> 没这需求
<nsdy> 虽然很久没有用过qq了 但是还是觉得国内linux用户需要一款大多数人都在使用的IM工具。。。。
<karpar> nsdy: 新浪出的，肯定与围脖有关的，是基于AIR的不?
<nsdy> 现在linux兄弟们使用的gtalk msn用户都太少了
<nsdy> <karpar> 是air 但是不知道具体名字。。。
<Beacher> Gtalk 不好用。到哪是坚决不用QQ了
<nsdy> 果然是微薄IM工具。。。。 万恶
<roylez_> 没有比gtalk更好用的了
<Evanescence> 有谁知道怎么调用stardict的TTS语音阿？我想再awesome里调用。
<nsdy> 周边的人们 朋友 同学 同事 都是再用qq 而且之用qq。。。。  gtalk是很好 可是需要联系的人们都没有在用
<roylez_> nsdy: 那就不要用im联系他们，电话电邮都可以
<nsdy> <roylez_>现在就是这样。。。
<Beacher> 对头，不用qq
<Moxisi> 温水煮青蛙的道理
<Moxisi> IM在国内QQ还是很有份额
<jyf1987> vps买成了 呵呵
<WilliamPan> 早上降温了
<WilliamPan> 真的蛮冷的。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-15
<lemonhall> 网上很多朋友客套的时候喜欢称呼别人老师，让后又缩写为“某师”，比如称呼马云为马师，韩寒为韩师。我总在想，如果遇到了姜昆，的确是挺尴尬的
<WilliamPan> 哈哈，叫的是死人呀?，当然是叫姜老师
<WilliamPan> 有些可去，有些不能省
<OT_iux> @@
<nsdy> openSUSE 考虑改变命名方式 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/opensuse-change-the-naming/
<WilliamPan> 做好内容才是真的。
<beacher> hi,all
<^k^> beacher, 好  ㍠ 
 * beacher (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 晕了， 装显卡驱动是要重新编译内核吗？
<beacher> 不用啊。
<NoIE> 那要看是什么显卡驱动了。
<NoIE> 如果是 nvidia 的二进制驱动，每次升级玩内核后，需要重新安装。
<NoIE> 但是通过 ppa 源安装的不需要。
<OT_iux> ㍠...这啥字符
<beacher> 你可以考虑用脚本来做这个烦人的事情
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 是不是每次换内核之后要重新编译内核模块啊
<beacher> 如果你用的nvidia的闭源驱动就要重装
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 那重装过程中是重新编译内核模块吗
 * lemonhall 不需要吧，都是自动的啊
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 额
 * lemonhall DELL贡献的那个DKMS模块不就是为了解决这个事情的？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 哦～我就是想知道显卡驱动的什么部分是要和内核版本一一对应的
 * lemonhall 我也不太懂，反正我对内核编译更加不懂，只是以前在VT6656这个网卡不能工作的时候编译过驱动程序，后来烦躁得厉害
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 哦， 谢了啊
<lemonhall> PSWZ-ZhangY: 每次内核升级，我的网卡就失效了，后来想了想，最后用DKMS编译了驱动，就再也没出问题了。。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 哦， 好
<lemonhall> PSWZ-ZhangY: 不过后来发觉，最新的内核直接包含了VT6656的驱动，结果最后连自己打包驱动的过程也省掉了
<PSWZ-ZhangY> :-)， linux现在越来越简单了
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 谢了啊
<lemonhall> Dynamic Kernel Module Support (DKMS) is a framework used to generate Linux kernel modules whose sources do not generally reside in the Linux kernel source tree. DKMS enables kernel device drivers to be automatically rebuilt when a new kernel is installed. DKMS can be used in both directions: To automatically recompile all modules if a new kernel version is installed, or to install new module
<lemonhall> (driver) versions on an existing system without any need for manual compilation or precompiled packages. This for example makes it possible to use new graphics cards on an older Linux system.
<lemonhall> 唔。。。对的，反正UBUNTU貌似就是用DKMS解决的显卡驱动安装问题的～～～
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: .... 我们在等融哥哥电话
<nsdy> openSUSE 考虑改变命名方式 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/opensuse-change-the-naming/
<nsdy> DraftSight：Linux 下的 AutoCAD 软件 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/draftsight-linux-software-under-the-autocad/
<^k^> ⇪ title: DraftSight：Linux 下的 AutoCAD 软件 : OSMSG
<iol> ^k^: help
<iol> ^k^: >help
<nsdy> 有没有同时使用axel和aria2的兄弟 那个下载速度更快点
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 干啥？
<lubcat> 求助~
<lubcat> pdf to word有效办法~~
<lemonhall1> lubcat: 无
<lubcat> @@
<leaveboy> lubcat: 好想office 2007可以
<lubcat> 那个什么 。。。document image ?
<Patankar> tex?
<lubcat> ?
<yudun> quit
<leaveboy> 以前转换过，2007可以
<lubcat> leaveboy: 是用那个document imaging的功能吗？
<lubcat> or 直接office打开pdf
<leaveboy> 用2007打开pdf另存为doc
<Visame> HI 大家好 我有一个运行于Linux下的Python写的命令行程序 正在运行中 我想查看该程序的一些变量的值 有没有什么办法？谢谢！
<Visame> HI 大家好 我有一个运行于Linux下的Python写的命令行程序 正在运行中 我想查看该程序的一些变量的值 有没有什么办法？谢谢！
<lubcat> leaveboy: 哦。我试试  谢谢~~
<leaveboy> Visame: print？
<Visame> 程序正在运行中。。。
<Visame> 我可以让他一边运行 一边修改源代码？
<leaveboy> Visame: 不可以吗？！
<Visame> 我有点害怕 因为这个程序运行了一天多了
<leaveboy> 哦
<leaveboy> Visame: 这样不行
<leaveboy> 只能开之前的log
<calebot> 日本核危机扩大了
<calebot> 地一核电二号机燃料槽破损
<calebot> s/地/第
<if_else> 各位，无线网卡驱动安装好，iwconfig 识别出无线网卡了，如果使用 dhcp 方式上网,要用 dchpd wlan0 这步是什么意思？谢谢
<easthero> dhcpd ?
<Visame> leaveboy: 谢谢。有什么好办法吗？这是一个全局变量 要不然我就只能终止程序运行 然后从头开始了
<easthero> dhcpclient wlan0吧
<easthero> 就是获取ip地址掩码网关
<leaveboy> Visame: 让程序不终止，好像不行
<Visame> 如果我愿意终止程序呢？ 可不可以得到这个变量？该程序已经运行了一天多
<calebot> Visame: pure python 好像不行
<calebot> gdb 可以 attach running process
<calebot> 话说 python 跑一天也没啥吧，python 又不是高速语言
<leaveboy> Visame: 那就自己定时打印这个值，或者如calebot所说
<calebot> Visame: 试试 attach process 然后拿 core dump
<Visame> 当初没有想到可以运行出结果 所以没有打印 觉得打印浪费时间
<calebot> 住得离日本近的快避难啊
<Visame> calebot: 如何用gdb attach a program 我是菜鸟
<calebot> 多准备一些食水
<lemonhall1> calebot: 唔。。。。
<calebot> 买个碘片
<calebot> Visame: ttps://encrypted.google.com/search?q=gdb+attach+process
<calebot> Visame: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=gdb+attach+process
<lemonhall1> calebot: 去海边捡女优才是正经事！！！
<calebot> lemonhall1: 泡水都浮肿了好呗
<Visame> calebot: 真简洁的回复 典型的高手回复
<lemonhall1> calebot: 唔，嗮嗮干不行么？
<lemonhall1> calebot: 去海边蹲点捡女优。。。。
<hymnusalae> 有沒有比 kill -SIGKILL 9999 更強力地殺進程的東西呀……
<hymnusalae> 我這有這個情況： 32900   1  D+     0:00.02 zpool export Z20110002 但是殺不掉。
<calebot> hymnusalae: -9 殺不掉的就殺不掉了
<calebot> hymnusalae: 留着不会怎样
<hymnusalae> calebot, 呃……現在連關機都關不了。
<hymnusalae> calebot, 還要強關。
<hymnusalae> calebot, 而且不重啟，移動碟上的文件就不能再打開。
<calebot> hymnusalae: 如果内核支持 SysRq 就用 SysRq 关
<calebot> hymnusalae: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=kernel+sysrq+safe+reboot
<hymnusalae> calebot, 呃，我還是 X 下做的，不會把 X 都關了吧。
<hymnusalae> 哦。
<hymnusalae> 果然，還是==吧。
<calebot> hymnusalae: 比按电源键好一点啊
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: HTOP也干不掉？
<calebot> hymnusalae: 会 safe umount
<hymnusalae> calebot, 嗯，好的。以後就用個解決吧，因為不能 safe umount，UFS已經壞不少次了。
<calebot> hymnusalae: freebsd?
<calebot> hymnusalae: freebsd 我不知有没有这类设计
<hymnusalae> calebot, ……那不是悲劇了嗎……
<calebot> hymnusalae: 貌似是 linux-only
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, HTOP 是什麽？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: FREEBSD我不知道有没有，反正我觉得好用，展开进程树，兴许是有依赖进程
<hymnusalae> 受不了了，給 USB 盤用 ZFS 還要來個 sudo usbconfig -u 4 -a 2 add_quirk UQ_MSC_NO_SYNC_CACHE 嗎……
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 你自己找罪受。。。U干嘛用ZFS？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 因為被 UFS 嚇著了。好了，不想解釋了。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 那是段黑歷史。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 好了，去忙吧。。。用ZFS格式化U的怪人。。
<wm-fz> 大家都用什么字体。
<leaveboy> Monaco
<jiero> 压黑和正黑和droid sans fallback
<jiero> 一般就这三种中文字体。
<jiero> 其他文的我用URW Gothic L
<jiero> M+ 日本的
<jiero> Liberation 系列和Libertine系列和其他。
<jiero> Comfortaa 之类。
<lemonhall1> 。。。。。。。。。。
<iGnome1> 蛋痛的lj
<jiero> iGnome1: 我撤了。
<iGoogle> .
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 蛋疼
<lemonhall1> leaveboy: 蛋疼+1
<yaliyi> yaliyi
<Visame> calebot: 还在不在？
<debianer> 这次日本地震韩国很给力，去日本救援派了5个人2条狗的救援队，到了东京狗就跑丢了一只，现在那5个人还在找狗.
<debianer> 狗日的
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 不是说狗找到了人失踪了么
<debianer> 人去看AV女优了
<debianer> 都在偷懒
<debianer> 听说是有个AV女优被困在房子里了，那五个人都去陪她了，几天几夜不出来，都带干粮的。
<redmorning> 日本地震的报道满街都是，想问下云南的怎么样了。
<lemonhall1> redmorning: 被淹没了
<debianer> 云南主要是一些空心砖的房子都散架了
<hymnusalae> debianer, 哎，那個好像是假新聞吧。就和有說韓國救災隊到中國汶川去後又被遣返那個一樣，找不到原來的新聞鏈接呀。
<hymnusalae> redmorning, 雲南的1天就把人清點完了。
<hymnusalae> redmorning, 然後就是重建了，和救災隊沒有關系，直接重建。
<debianer> hymnusalae: 这次肯怕是真的，我去了我也会那样
<lubcat> http://news.qq.com/photon/tpyk/jqvs.htm
<lubcat> 点滴记录日本地震前后
<hymnusalae> debianer, 我說良心話，我高度懷疑家人沒有死的雲南受災群眾會不會難受，說不定都高興。
<debianer> hymnusalae: 没死人的当然高兴，以人为本啊
<hymnusalae> debianer, 合肥上次那個龍卷風過去，有些人家沒有死人的，都在想著“上面肯定會救災，到時候能多拿些錢過更好”
<hymnusalae> debianer, 不是你想的那麽純潔的那個高興。
<lubcat> 擦。
<calebot> 应该是党趁着日本消息多的时候封锁云南灾情吧
<lubcat> 指望着救灾款发家的。真是幻想
<calebot> 党的一惯技俩
<hymnusalae> lubcat, 至少房子是不成問題的。這東西你真不好說。
 * lemonhall1 你们太腹黑了
<lubcat> 即使我长得黑。我也不腹黑
<redmorning> 中国命不值钱，不指望。
<debianer> hymnusalae: 人性有这一面的，没办法
<hymnusalae> debianer, 是呀。
<debianer> 不过有些人本来就积攒了大量资金准备建房子了，这下房子被震得裂缝了，又没有亲人死亡的，他没理由不高兴啊
<debianer> 原来积攒的钱可以用来买A片了，政府会另外发钱来给他建房了
<debianer> 但他对一些邻居好朋友死了，还是会感到可怕的，说死就死了，所以还是会半喜半忧
<redmorning> debianer: 黑暗风格的故事……
<calebot> debianer: 没遇过灾难吧…温室的花朵啊
<calebot> 人活着不是只为钱啊
<lubcat> 人不为己。任它人自生自灭。
<lubcat> 真是可怕
<calebot> 还半喜半忧呢。哪喜得起来
<debianer> 还有更黑的：说不定有些男人闹离婚，打算赔一大把钱给原来的老婆好甩手，这下老婆被震死了，其他亲人都没事，这种负心汉也会很高兴的
<lubcat> 太阴暗了
<debianer> 我只是把黑暗面揭露出来而已
<iGoogle> 这都说啥了。扯这些。想不过来的吧。
<iGoogle> 别人还看厚黑学呢。等你来揭露啥。
<debianer> 不说了，人性的黑暗面都揭露出来也太难看了
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, “想不過來的吧”是什麽意思？
<debianer> 想不通 的意思吧
<ywcx> 强势围观
<lubcat> 说完了估计就不太好意思天天对着人活了。
<iGoogle> 太多了。想不完。说不完
<iGoogle> 自己不害人，就够了嘛。说啥
<lubcat> 还要防着被人害
<debianer> 我揭露一下黑暗面又没害谁
<iGoogle> 不过不害人的，当不成老板
<iGoogle> :D
<calebot> 防被害++
<lubcat> 老板看来都是黑乎乎的
<calebot> 就连打酱油都要预防流弹啊
<debianer> 国家假日办通知：为庆祝日本核爆炸，全国放假2天，国有企事业职工加工资500，并同时放开生二胎政策。
<hymnusalae> debianer, 我估計那笑的那人怕是什麽仇家死的比他慘那樣的，自己還無大礙那樣的。
<lubcat> 牺牲就太不值了
<hymnusalae> debianer, 這不扯嗎……
<hymnusalae> debianer, 二胎不是已經放開了嗎？
<debianer> hymnusalae: 哪里放开啊
<calebot> 日本核泄露也会影响国内的
<lubcat> 这事幸灾乐祸 。不好
<Muderskiper> 死的都是些百姓 有啥 可开心的
<tiger__> calebot: 会啊
<calebot> 会高兴的不仅无耻还无知
<iGoogle> Muderskiper: lol
<hymnusalae> calebot, 你是說那個什麽中國假說嗎？
<redmorning> calebot: 无知？
<tiger__> 会影响全球的全球的
<hymnusalae> calebot, 那個當時看完了好嚇人的說。
<calebot> hymnusalae: 辐射云才不管国境线呢
<lubcat> 倒是。。美的什么 母的。。有人被射着了
<hymnusalae> 嗯。
<Muderskiper> iGoogle: 该死的 很难死掉的
<calebot> 离日本近的快避难了
<calebot> 股票卖一卖，家当甩一甩
<lubcat> 大家都去西藏吧
<debianer> 是哦，我也发现了，该死的很难死掉，好人却常常短命
<tiger__> 躲到地下会不会有事
<Muderskiper> 呵呵
<lubcat> 地下?埋了想？
<iGoogle> 马里亚纳海沟。我还没记错。
<hymnusalae> tiger__, 沒有用。
<redmorning> 影响最大范围有多大？
<lubcat> 坑都不多挖
<redmorning> 算上辐射云的
<lubcat> 只是泄漏。没那么严重。
<lubcat> 不是爆炸
<calebot> redmorning: 最大是全球
<calebot> 离的远的问题少点
<iGoogle> 焚烧点稻草，就可以抵抗辐射了。
<hymnusalae> tiger__, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_syndrome 有這種東西，你把自己當衛星發射了怕是能躲下。
<redmorning> 我记得切尔诺贝的辐射云飘到英国了
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 說的好！
<iGoogle> 马里亚纳海沟，一崩溃，连上海都会没了。
<iGoogle> 魔都的，都跑吧。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 什麽時候崩潰呀？
<calebot> 没想到 2012 亡于人类之手
<hymnusalae> calebot, 現在等班禪大人把船造出來吧。
<hymnusalae> http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110309/179331.html
<hymnusalae> 這個比較搞。
<iGoogle> 慈航普渡。不要船的。
 * lemonhall1 普渡慈航
<lubcat> 天国的邀请函
 * lemonhall1 普渡慈航,放下屠刀立地成佛，放下屠刀立地成佛。。。怎么想起来那部挺反讽的港片儿了
 * lemonhall1 倩女幽魂系列
<leaveboy> []=
<loafer> 请问有朋友用ubuntu下面的 Xchat 吗？
<palomino|working> 有 , loafer
<loafer> 我不小心按了分离以后，现在只能打开  freenode 下面的频道 ubuntu-cn 了
<loafer> 之前可以选择访问服务器什么的，现在都看不到了
<loafer> 请问怎样才能设定回来？
<loafer> 请问有地方贴图吗？ 如果有的画，我可以上传给你看看现在的状况
<loafer> palomino|w
<calebot> loafer: 找找 $HOME/.xchat 之类的，改名后重开 xchat
<calebot> loafer: 比较快…:P
<loafer> calebot, 谢谢你
<loafer> 先试试再进来
<fengxx> 行了，谢谢
<fengxx> 谢谢 calebot
<lanlan> 有人吗？我昨天新装的系统，所有的gtk程序乱码，哪位帮帮提示点思路啊？
<lanlan> thank you
<lanlan> 只有浏览器里的字体正常。。。
<leaveboy> ls
<lanlan> 所有的字都显示一个方块。。。
<lanlan> 连英文也显示不出来。。
<leaveboy> hehe
<calebot> lanlan: pango 坏了
<calebot> lanlan: firefox 是用自己的 font engine
<lanlan> ?我查下啊
<leaveboy> lanlan: ?
<calebot> lanlan: pango 重装吧
<leaveboy> some one say something to me
<leaveboy> thanks
<lanlan> 重装一下pango?我试试啊。。。
<lanlan> 我用的是chromium ...只有页面上的字体是正常的，窗口上的都是方块。。
<lanlan> yes,  现在所有字体都显示正常了，刚才是哪位朋友帮我来着？？？天才啊，，，哈哈哈。。。
<lanlan> 非常非常非常非常..................感谢。。。。。。
<lanlan> :)
<debianer> 刚刚才发现，日本地震很纠结，地震不能呆房子里，由于余震也很大，也不能呆到地下去，引起海啸又不能呆海里，又核电站爆炸，又不能呆空中。真的是没地方可以呆了
<lemonhall> 同学纷纷表示要是重庆、武汉撑不住了就去长江口等着捞妹子
<fengxx> 呆在空地广场之类的地方吧?
<lanlan> 我上来专门向刚才回答我问题的朋友表示感谢， 谢谢
<lubcat> 不客气。
<Lavande1> 阿兰
<lanlan> ok,  还在上班，有时间再过来啊。。大家玩着。。。。
<debianer> leaveboy: 去日本捞AV女优
<lanlan> Lavande1: ??
<Lavande1> lanlan: 呵呵，没什么，你的名字有意思
<lanlan> 呵呵，好了，我撤了。。。
 * lanlan bye
<leaveboy> debianer: ...
<leaveboy> hehe
<lubcat> Lavande: 阿兰。。。hoho
<leaveboy> ls
<Lavande> lubcat: hoho
<lubcat> Lavande: oh..no..alan...
<Lavande> lubcat: 就是那个唱歌的阿兰啊
<lubcat> Lavande: 就是她啊。。没个消息。。
<Lavande> lubcat: 她在日本么？
<lubcat> Lavande: 不是一直在么
<Lavande> lubcat: 哈哈，我不知道呢，她好像不是日本人诶
 * edison0354 Debian的中文维基近日悄悄更新，中文维基正式将Debian中文名更改为“蝶变”，不过目前Debian官方还没有确切消息传出，根据底部显示可以看出中文维基最后更新时间为2011.03.14
<lubcat> Lavande: 不是。不过一直在日本
<lubcat> 蝶变。。。蝴蝶效果？
<Lavande> edison0354: 据说已经会滚了
<Lavande> @lidaobing: Debian 中文命名为蝶变一事，系个人所为，既没有在社区提起讨论，也没有在社区达成共识，相关 wiki 页面已经回滚
<edison0354> Lavande: ?
<hymnusalae> 中文維基最近就是有人在搞這個漢化，有的時候很討厭，比如那個什麽 Lisp 叫曆語言的那個。
 * edison0354 微软放弃Zune播放器 与苹果4年之战结束
 * edison0354 微软好TM悲剧……前几个月是手机，现在是播放器……
<debianer> edison0354: 播放器怎么了
<hymnusalae> debianer, 放棄和蘋果競爭。
<debianer> hymnusalae: zune好用不？
<lubcat> 有点软。就是这样
<MaskRay> edison0354: 刚看到 twitter 上：Debian 中文命名为蝶变一事，系个人所为，既没有在社区提起讨论，也没有在社区达成共识，相关 wiki 页面已经回滚
<MaskRay> edison0354: 来自 lidaobing
<edison0354> MaskRay: 哦
<hymnusalae> 關鍵是誰這麽蛋疼沒有事就去改這個中文名的。
<hymnusalae> 前些天好像還有一些動漫被改中文名的。
<fengxx80> 播放器还是一直用 mplayer
<hymnusalae> fengxx80, ……
<hymnusalae> fengxx80, 那個是一個播放器嗎……
<fengxx80> 难道不是吗？
<hymnusalae> fengxx80, 呃……好吧，偉大的中文。
<fengxx80> hymnusalae, 呵呵
<johann_> 我们聊天室的机器人是哪个啊？
<tenzu> -_-??
<cfy> MaskRay: 给推账户名
<johann_> 我想去逗逗机器人，不知道是哪个？
<MaskRay> cfy: Mask_Ray
<edison0354> johann_: ……
<johann_> edison0354: 是……啊？没看见啊！
<edison0354> johann_: 进#ubuntu-cn-ot
<johann_> edison0354: 哦，谢谢，我试试
<debianer> 哪里有机器人？
<yudun> debianer: #ubuntu-cn-ot
<debianer> 听说被核辐射的老鼠能长猪那么大一只啊！！这日本人可不要集体变巨人啊！
<debianer> 人都哪去了，都出来聊啊
<Moxisi> 都吃饭去了
<leaveboy> 在睡觉
<leaveboy> 我是梦游来的
<Moxisi> 哈哈
<Moxisi> 你厉害，人家都梦周公
<Moxisi> 你梦IRC
<WilliamPanDS> bbc
<WilliamPanDS> 我接到手机消息,说日本政府证实第二波地震而波及的福岛核子厂抢救失败,开始蔓延其他区域国家,是真的吗
<Moxisi> 是
<WilliamPanDS> 哦,太可怕了
<debianer> WilliamPanDS: 这些都是真的，谁敢这个时候造谣啊
<WilliamPanDS> 就是说会波及到国内罗
<Moxisi> 嗯
<calebot> WilliamPanDS: 会
<Moxisi> 北京也是被影响地区之一
<lvlv> 有没有专家前来辟谣？？
<calebot> lvlv: 砖家越辟越惨
<lvlv> 没有就好啊
<calebot> 砖家应改正名为乌鸦嘴
<calebot> s/改/该
<WilliamPanDS> 那上海呢
<hymnusalae> calebot, 哎，悲劇呀。
<debianer> 不会波及到湖南省的，因为中间隔着好几个省，且都是丘陵地区，会阻挡的，我不怕
<calebot> debianer: 全球都受影响，只是多少问题
<lubcat> 不从地面  也会从空中。
<hymnusalae> 現在希望自己能鉛中毒一下吧。這樣能好很多。
<hymnusalae> 哈哈哈
<calebot> 有大量核污染海水
<calebot> 核污染海水比一般核废料还难搞
<WilliamPanDS> 那怎么办
<debianer> 非常希望这时候美国核轰炸机上再一不小心掉一个原子弹到东京去
<calebot> 凉拌
<hymnusalae> WilliamPanDS, 你就當2012來了就成了，簡單的說等死。
<hymnusalae> WilliamPanDS, 看淡點吧。
<lubcat> 非常希望米国x母不小心和那堆东西一起升天了
<calebot> 米国航母来的第一天就逃了
<calebot> 航母到 -> 发现事态不对 -> 逃了
<lubcat> 爹来看孩  一眼都不瞅。就跑了。。
<lubcat> 不够意思
<calebot> 航母是核动力的，万一被卷进去会更惨啊
<calebot> 所以是一定要逃的
<jska> 我只担心日本的AV产业会受多大影响，哎
<lubcat> 日本!=AV
<tenzu> 论坛502
<lvlv> 很多av女星都悲剧了
<WilliamPanDS> 不是的,核对人类是甲状腺影响的
<WilliamPanDS> 主要是会引起各类甲状腺疾病,包括癌
<calebot> WilliamPanDS: 不是，吃碘只是防护一小部份
<calebot> WilliamPanDS: 辐射不是只引起甲状腺问题
<WilliamPanDS> 我还没吃猪头肉,不要这么早翘翘
<jska> 前几年看过一部小日本拍的电影《日本沉没》，情形跟现在差不多
<Moxisi> 很早的故事了
<WilliamPanDS> 赶紧发消息给朋友,
<Moxisi> 没法啊
<Moxisi> 我还在北京呢
<WilliamPanDS> 期盼认识和不认识的朋友和亲人都安康
<Moxisi> 靠，心慌得要死
<WilliamPanDS> 我在上海,风一吹就来了
<WilliamPanDS> 我就说奇怪呢,今天的天气应该是阳光天,可是今天上海是阴天
<calebot> Moxisi: 不用慌啊，日本才撤方圆 30km
<calebot> 第一核电方圆 200km 限制进入, 方圆 50km 禁止进入
<fanzeyi> 我来来。。
<fanzeyi> 来了。。
<WilliamPanDS> 日本距离我们有1000公里吗
<fanzeyi> kanatest翻译完来。。
<calebot> fanzeyi: 看到你寄到 kanatest 的信了
<Moxisi> 我晕死，北京，河北，青岛都是辐射范围
 * edison0354 我表示我担心的是日本动漫……
<Moxisi> 鸡巴风换了方向
<Moxisi> 不然吹向米国
<jska> 就北京来说,不可能有比现在还糟的污染了，所以在北京活下来的人已经百毒不侵了
<fanzeyi> calebot: 第一次翻译……感觉很多翻译的好傻
<calebot> Moxisi: 辐射云九天就到米国了
 * edison0354 四月好几个新番都是要追的啊！
<edison0354> jska: +10086
<Moxisi> 风向变了，冲我们来了
 * edison0354 大家不要担心日本核电站的辐射，这么多年来，我们吃地沟油、化学火锅、三聚氰胺奶粉、毒大米，皮革奶是为了什么呀？就是在下一场生化战争中活下来
<calebot> edison0354: 都暂停了吧
<calebot> edison0354: 很多档期都被押后了
<edison0354> calebot: 我追的都是肉番，后宫番
<edison0354> calebot: 然后后宫番和肉番都没停播……
<lvlv> 据说柯南作者和火影作者都失踪。。。。
<edison0354> lvlv: 无所谓
<roylez> lvlv: 他们去找蜡笔小新的作者打牌去了...
<lvlv> 。。。。。。
<fanzeyi> lvlv: 谁说失踪了？
<fanzeyi> lvlv: 求地址 除非是官方的 其他一概不信阿。。
<calebot> 谣言太多了，不用太紧张
<lvlv> fanzeyi, 都这么说。。。
<tenzu> naruto和one piece.。。
<fanzeyi> lvlv: 那就不用信了
<jska> 好象有个家伙被海啸卷走了，然后又自己游了回来，发了blogger
<lvlv> 谁能告诉我 为什么gmail这么慢啊
<lvlv> 我在北京
<calebot> lvlv: 受日本网络影响
<calebot> 日本现在卡得很
<lvlv> 干脆，我还是用qq邮箱吧
<tenzu> roylez: 昨天有朋友离开新加坡了，超失落
<jska> lvlv 我也在北京，gmail还可以啊
<edison0354> jska: ……
 * edison0354 帝都+10086
<lvlv> Jska，我的是联通的卡
<lvlv> jska, 包月的那种
<jska> lvlv  我是电信的，   其实我一直奇怪，为啥奥特曼还不出来拯救大家
<Moxisi> 奥特曼都是打小怪兽的
<leaveboy> jska: ..
<lvlv> 估计是他怕核辐射。。。
<lvlv> 、clear
<lubcat> 游回来了。。。。！！
<void1> m78星云的辐射应该也很厉害吧
<lubcat> m78木有档
<jska> m78 是神马，有鸣人厉害吗
<lubcat> ab失踪了。。
<lubcat> 柯南再也长不大了
<lubcat> 55555555
<void1> 東京で20倍の放射線量観測
<void1> 现实已经这样了，这里竟然还在讨论动画.
<calebot> void1: 心灵的安慰啊
<jska> void1 不然讨论AV嘛，我也喜欢
<lvlv> void1, ,那应该讨论什么啊
<lubcat> 人类走向何方
<calebot> lubcat: 暂时还没啥大问题
<calebot> 目前只有福岛周边比较惨
<lubcat> 福岛这名字。。
<hymnusalae> calebot, 按freebsd bug加了個非同步cache的quirk。但願能好。謝謝上午的幫忙。
<hymnusalae> lubcat, 福島是fukujima 嗎？
<debianer> 翻译过来就是，副裤鸡妈
<roylez> tenzu: 为什么离开？
<lubcat> 不知道。
<roylez> tenzu: 毕业了还是呆不下去？
<hymnusalae> void1, 人類已經要滅亡了，就淡定些吧。說不定做檔由不穿褲子的主持人主持的有祼男明星，抽煙大姐，腦癱布偶師和會怪叫的魔術師的節目世界就得救了。
<lubcat> hymnusalae: 日和动漫
<WilliamPanDS> 照这样,2012不远了
<jska> hymnusalae 关键是那个魔术师啊
<void1> 那大家快学北斗神拳吧
<hymnusalae> lubcat, 主持就上央視那個西服短褲男吧，明星是陳冠希，再上春哥抽煙，把台灣那個布袋組找個人過來，再找劉謙就成了。
<hymnusalae> jska, ^
<lubcat> 谁去把刘干掉？
<lubcat> 趁 还早
<hymnusalae> lubcat, ……
<jska> 劉謙啊，那我还是自己造船去吧
<lvlv> 这几年实在是多事之秋啊
<lvlv> 我越来越觉得玛雅人比较靠谱啊
<jska> 蚂蚁也行啊
<Moxisi> 放心吧，2012来了，有这么多兄弟陪我也知足了
<hymnusalae> jska, 本來想在 cnbeta 上噴那個討論蘋果收入下降的那個文章的，輻射都到世界範圍了還蘋果收入呢。
<Moxisi> 大家还是在一起
<hymnusalae> jska, 但想想現在是風口，發未經過官方的新聞確認的信息搞不好要被抓……
<lubcat> 苹果。。还是富士的好
<calebot> hymnusalae: 還沒到世界範圍啊
<calebot> hymnusalae: 目前只是东日本范围
<lubcat> 造谣罪。严重破坏社会稳定，蛊惑人心。严重可是要判刑的
<jska> hymnusalae 官方忙着演戏那
<hymnusalae> calebot, 哦，那個粒子不是光束擴散嗎？
<calebot> hymnusalae: 又不是宇宙空间
<calebot> 少量辐射人体会自愈的
<debianer> 大家小心啊，说不定咱中国还有个什么特大灾难没有来呢
<calebot> hymnusalae: X 光你还照得少了？
<hymnusalae> calebot, 問題東京超20倍了。
<debianer> 少量辐射有益于身体健康，能杀死体内多余的精子
<calebot> hymnusalae: 你又不在东京…
<hymnusalae> calebot, X光？感覺上沒有怎麽照過。
<hymnusalae> debianer, 你精子上腦了吧你……還多餘的……
<void1> 东京超20倍，东京以北的都完了
<WilliamPan> 不要再吓人了
<hymnusalae> 諾莫瑞根呀……
<jska> 反正最后奥特曼一定会出来拯救大家的
<calebot> 20 倍是平常的 20 倍，其实很低的
<Moxisi> 我晕
<Moxisi> 奥特曼
<calebot> 不是致命的 20 倍
<hymnusalae> calebot, 哦。好吧。
<WilliamPanDS> 奥特曼,不是还没充电满吗
<lubcat> 扯远了。。
<hymnusalae> calebot, 麻煩您多給我們這些無知的人科科普，去些恐慌，穩定人民情緒吧。
<debianer> hymnusalae: 少量辐射有益于杀害体表的有害细菌
<calebot> 该吃吃，该喝喝，照常上班上学
<jska> debianer 就是说不用洗澡了是吧
<calebot> 下雨要撑伞，淋雨要洗澡，就这样
<hymnusalae> calebot, ……
<debianer> jska: 对，基本上是你理解的这么回事
<calebot> hymnusalae: 实话实说啊
 * hymnusalae 我感覺我這個腳上的皮癢，不是輻射吧……
<lubcat> .....
<calebot> 日本要防毒雨，因为地震后很多火灾没来得及扑灭
<calebot> 化工厂大火 + 蝠射污染
<debianer> 目前日本最大的火山也喷发了
<calebot> s/蝠/辐
<debianer> 火山灰高达4000米
<void1> 平均每年每人 1-5 mSv，东京现在每小时 0.8 mSv
<calebot> 所以不能淋雨
<calebot> 淋了要用干净水冲洗干净
<hymnusalae> calebot, 問題他們那水有沒有受到核污染……
<Moxisi> 惊险UFO
<Moxisi> 你们查查新闻
<Moxisi> 日本火山口
<debianer> 大家快看啊，日本火山喷发的壮观景象 http://news.shm.com.cn/2011-03/14/content_3415237.htm
<jska> 好大的蘑菇云啊
<debianer> 希望日本皇宫下面能喷发一个火山出来
<calebot> Moxisi: 那在鹿儿岛，离福岛远得很
<hymnusalae> debianer, 什麽人……那裏面很多中國故宮的呢。
<Moxisi> 我知道啊，就是说出现了UFO呢
<hymnusalae> debianer, 文物還要買回來的。
<hymnusalae> 現在什麽消息都有了……
<johann_> 这个。。。我就不会用机器人，谁教我一下啊
<calebot> 火山都喷几天了，只是大家都在看核电消息
<jska> 哪来的UFO，明明是奥特曼
<calebot> 跟核电问题比起来，火山就是毛毛雨
<debianer> 我可没见过火山喷发，不知道到底有多厉害哦
<calebot> 可大可小
<calebot> 厉害的像冰岛那回
<calebot> 小的就没啥灾
<calebot> 这次火山灰是挺大片的
<WilliamPanDS> 是不是冰岛已经受到波及了
<hymnusalae> calebot, 你什麽都知道呢。出了事了先追你的推了。
<debianer> 如果日本火山因为这次地震全面喷发也很恐怖呢，尤其是火山专门在避灾场所喷发
<calebot> hymnusalae: 这两天全在看推啊
<hymnusalae> calebot, 不然我怕我會挂……
<debianer> 这里有人在日本吗
<calebot> 没啥好担心的，打酱油都会被车撞呢
<calebot> 难道都不出门了？
<WilliamPanDS> 日本已经沉了一座岛屿了,若因为火山,重新形成一座也算是踏皮
<calebot> 溜个冰都会被李刚儿子撵死
<hymnusalae> calebot, ……
<calebot> 没被车撞也要担心买到假酱油
<lubcat> 买真酱油。。也要小心被狗仔追着屁股采访
<outhacker> 怎么#ubuntu频道中都是讲英文的T.T
<lubcat> 还有1K多号人呢。
<outhacker> 我们这里人怎么就这么少
<outhacker> 那边热闹阿，可惜我英文不能流畅表达
<hymnusalae> outhacker, 你要那麽多人做什麽？
<debianer> 本频道有在日本的吗
<hymnusalae> debianer, 有。但是不說話。
<debianer> 为什么
<debianer> hymnusalae: 他在流泪吗
<outhacker> 我没想要那么多人，我只是表达一下我看到到
<outhacker> 的
<hymnusalae> debianer, ……不是，是挂在這挂著。
<hymnusalae> outhacker, 呵呵。
<outhacker> ^^
<debianer> hymnusalae: 我还以为他受刺激了，忙着看A片压惊呢
<outhacker> 这个有加好友一说吗，我刚开始用IRC
<lemonhall1> Greet!!!!!!!!!
<hymnusalae> outhacker, 好像有，不過我記不清用什麽命令了，好像是 /notify
<debianer> 据说日本这次地震死的绝大多数是男性
<leaveboy> ....
<outhacker> 为什么！为什么是男性
<leaveboy> debianer: 你想说什么
<debianer> hymnusalae: 没有加好友，只是单独聊而已
<debianer> leaveboy: 我该表达的都表达完了，你想诱惑我表达什么？
<hymnusalae> debianer, /notify 有個功能是朋友上線提示你一下。
<outhacker> 恩恩，我也觉得
<debianer> hymnusalae: 啊，谢谢
<debianer> hymnusalae: 我今天才知道呢
<outhacker> 大家都是用的终端在聊天吗
<leaveboy> outhacker: 你可以选择飞终端
<outhacker> 我没有用，我用的gnome
<leaveboy> outhacker: gnome是GUI。。。
<outhacker> 我的意思就是我用的是窗口界面的
<outhacker> 聊天的时候前面要加人名，那个人名是直接打上去的吗
<leaveboy> outhacker: 首字母 + tab
<outhacker> leaveboy：不行呀，你的名字是我打上来的
<leaveboy> leaveboy: ,..
<Moxisi> 有时候前面的一个字母有重复，要多打几个
<Moxisi> 然后TAB
<leaveboy> outhacker: 那就多敲击个字再tab
<debianer> 怪不得日本人要侵略中国，原来中国比日本安全的多啊！
<outhacker> leaveboy,明白了！谢谢啊^^
<debianer> 我是指自然条件方面安全的多
<outhacker> debianer, ==！
<jska> ？
<leaveboy> outhacker: 看来你终端用的好少！
<outhacker>    leaveboy:恩恩，我还是刚开始用ubunut呢，还是新手，嘿嘿，照顾我下
<debianer> outhacker: 你用什么进来聊的？
<WilliamPanDS> android 系统也不能用tab键的
<leaveboy> outhacker: 这里的人都很乐意帮助别人的！
<debianer> outhacker: 你用什么进入这里的？
<outhacker> debianer:我是用xchat进来的，^^,谢谢各位了
<debianer> http://finance.qq.com/a/20110315/002712.htm
<debianer> 瘦肉精猪肉流进了双汇  http://finance.qq.com/a/20110315/002712.htm
<lubcat> 。。。。。
<outhacker> 我不敢吃双汇火腿肠了
<debianer> 日本核泄漏又多了一个源了
<debianer> 四号机组也疯狂释放核物质
<debianer> http://news.qq.com/a/20110315/000881.htm
<outhacker> 反正日本这次有的喝一壶了
<calebot> outhacker: 我国也是啊
<debianer> 居然检验出了中子辐射了！！！！http://news.qq.com/a/20110315/000112.htm
<calebot> 核灾是大家一起倒楣
<outhacker> calebot：日本辐射应该比我们要强一点吧
<debianer> 奶奶的，知道地震了还穿这么少，要风度不要命啊 http://news.qq.com/a/20110315/000356.htm#p=1
<fanzeyi> 哎 怎么把一个iso刻到usb 里面阿。。
<outhacker> fanzeyi,：不能刻到usb中吧，只能把系统装进去
<jska> 亲爱的朋友们,大家来相会,
<jska> 走进火葬场,通通变成灰。
<jska> 你一堆，我一堆,
<jska> 一堆又一堆,
<jska> 苍蝇蚊子围着那骨灰飞。
<jska> 啊～亲爱的朋友们,我们的骨灰送给谁？
<jska> 不送你，不送我，
<^k^> jska:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<fanzeyi> = =我想达到UltraISO的效果。。
<WilliamPanDS> 内忧外患呀
<leaveboy> fanzeyi: 做一个引导就可以啦！ubuntu主页有说明
<fanzeyi> leaveboy: 不装ubuntu…… 而且要拿到其他机器上用。。。
<outhacker> fanzeyi：不可能吧，你为什么不装winPE
<fanzeyi> outhacker: ....什么都没有的机器 而且还有还原卡。。。。
<fanzeyi> outhacker: 我要给装上一个系统……
<leaveboy> fanzeyi: google下usb启动盘
<outhacker> fanzeyi：用PE就可以
<fanzeyi> leaveboy: ......要是win我用UltraISO就直接做了。。
<fanzeyi> outhacker: 但是现在windows有病毒 直接覆盖引导的。。
<calebot> fanzeyi: dd 就可以了，网上一堆教学
<fanzeyi> calebot: ok thx 我去查
<leaveboy> 。。。
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: ......你也在啊。。
<outhacker> fanzeyi：为什么windows有病毒就会覆盖引导
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: 那个不对，乃还是Google吧
<fanzeyi> outhacker: ...U盘病毒么。。
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: 额 正在
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating%20a%20bootable%20Ubuntu%20USB%20flash%20drive 这个行不？
<calebot> fanzeyi: 如果不是要安装系统，建议找 usb live system
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: 哎 我看看
<outhacker> fanzeyi:你要装的机器有病毒还是做U盘的机器有病毒
<fanzeyi> calebot: 装个服务器。。
<calebot> fanzeyi: iso 用 dd 写入会变成其它空间无法使用
<calebot> fanzeyi: 如果只是当安装盘就用 dd
<fanzeyi> outhacker: 做U盘的机器有病毒…… 而且是整个机房都有一样的。。
<fanzeyi> calebot: 安装盘
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: 孩子您还闲得不行
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: 哎 给学校的服务器重装下。。。 蛋疼
<Moxisi> 更需要蛋定
<fanzeyi> 学校服务器还是ubuntu5.10 ...
<outhacker> calebot：dd是什么呀，请教
<calebot> outhacker: man dd
<calebot> 男人 弟弟
<Guest29428> 大家好
<pocoyo> Guest29428: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: 你不更闲……现在还挂irc..
<outhacker> calebot：额，没有听明白
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: sjtu定了
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: OI走的？
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: y
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: Orz.....我还没走成。。
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: 小孩才高二，急啥
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: ...当然急。。鸭梨啊
<outhacker> jimmyxu：谁小孩都高二了？？
<fanzeyi> outhacker: 他是说我才高二。。
<iol> 高二啊，早恋还来得急么？
<outhacker> fanzeyi：明白了= =！
<fanzeyi> iol: ...早都没初X了 XD
<pocoyo> 可以搞搞黄昏恋嘛
<outhacker> 大家都是几岁了呀，好奇，问问
<outhacker> 我20
<hVenus> 高二才早恋，晚了。
<calebot> 高二才当爸爸，晚了。
<fanzeyi> ......
<outhacker> ................
<lubcat> ...........
<outhacker> 没人理我了
<hymnusalae> calebot, 再次悲劇。AutoSense failed。真悲劇呀，真悲劇。
<fanzeyi> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb4 of=debian-6.0.0-i386-netinst.iso
<fanzeyi> 是这么用的么。。
<fanzeyi> 好吧 终于完成了。。
<johann_> fanzeyi: 你在干嘛？
<fanzeyi> johann──： 装系统。。
<fanzeyi> 额 好吧...还原卡太NB了... 选择U盘启动还被弄到还原卡了。。
<johann_> fanzeyi: 你那个是在做镜像文件吧
<MaskRay2> 我至今未收到消息，也不知道有没有走成
<fanzeyi> johann_: ?!.....
<johann_> fanzeyi: 我前几天也在弄，把ubuntu装到我的内存卡里，结果很悲剧的说
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: 乃输nick不用Tab的嘛？
<johann_> fanzeyi: 只好装了FreeBSD
<johann_> fanzeyi: sudo dd if=$/*.iso of=/dev/sdb1 bs=10240
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: 我不知道哎。。
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: ...
<fanzeyi> johann_: 额 我不太清楚 我先研究下还原卡怎么去掉。。
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: 拔掉
<johann_> fanzeyi: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 bs=4096  有点慢
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: 正在拆。。
<johann_> fanzeyi: 然后用fdisk新建分区，再mkfs
<fanzeyi> johann_: 让我先弄还原卡。。。而且我要弄的是给安装盘弄到USB里面
<johann_> fanzeyi: 你用的不是ubuntu？
<fanzeyi> johann_: 额 这个是 但是不打算在这个上面装。。等下。。
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: ...我看不出来哪个是。。
<fanzeyi> 就一个卡槽被用了
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: 没有挡板的
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: 。。。。没螺丝刀了。。
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: .....ok。。真不结实。。 用手拆掉了。。
<fanzeyi> 似乎没有给iso弄上去。。
<calebot> fanzeyi: 你把 iso 洗掉了
<fanzeyi> calebot: 额 我发现了 重新下。。
<outhacker> 大家再见了，晚上再上，要上课去了
<xiaoyi> 没人说点什么嘛
<fanzeyi> 哎。。。还是引导不了。。
<fanzeyi> 表示拆掉还原卡之后连xp都进不了了。。
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: 孩子干正事儿去…
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: 什么是正事。。
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: 擦 似乎拔掉还原卡之后直接给硬盘锁了。。
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: 真棒
<fanzeyi> 我去弄个livecd来
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: 烦了我直接给硬盘低格了。。 讨厌。。
<lubcat> 乃家的硬盘。。乃作主
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: 用得着 *低* 格么？
<fanzeyi> lubcat: 学校的。。
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: ...我经常低格。。。
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: dd if=/dev/zero ?
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu:  不是 我没这么蛋疼 我是装系统的时候出现各种奇怪毛病的时候低格一遍再装就很顺利了。。
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: 咋觉得这种情况用不着低级？cf shred(1)
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: 。。。找了个debian的live cd还是引导不能...
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: 嗯乃继续折腾着…
<fanzeyi> jimmyxu: 哎 现在那机器还不能进xp...真讨厌
<hymnusalae> fanzeyi, 怎麽低格？哪個命令？
<calebot> 这年头貌似没办法低格了
<calebot> 以前还有 bios / 软件支持
<Evanescence> 怎么让crontab里执行的任务成功时不发送邮件到/var/spool的用户里面，只有在出现错误时发送？
<jimmyxu> Evanescence: >/dev/null
<Evanescence> jimmyxu: thx
<hymnusalae> 不折騰了……
<hymnusalae> 受不了了。
<Moxisi> 我问问兄弟们哦，SSD现在好用不哦
<hymnusalae> calebot, 現在好像最差也就只能清零了吧？
<calebot> hymnusalae: 而且不见得是真的零…
<calebot> 两派说法，一派说 dd 清零就救不回资料了
<calebot> 另一派说 dd 清零七次，还是能救回资料
<hymnusalae> calebot, 清零7次還能救的意思是清零其實是邏輯運算？
<calebot> hymnusalae: 据说是某些设备能读回部份资料
<hymnusalae> 哦。
<calebot> 反正有两派，不知谁对
<calebot> 总之不可能全救回来 <- 这点是肯定的
<fanzeyi> .... 失败。。 下载了一个Ubuntu-server 还是没法引导。。
<jimmyxu> calebot: shred(1)
<calebot> jimmyxu: 还不如 dd
<calebot> jimmyxu: 有 journal 的 fs, shred 不好使
<lemonhall> 我擦。。。
<jimmyxu> calebot: 一个性质的
<lemonhall> 招聘个人和找个妹子差不多啊
<calebot> lemonhall: 招聘个妹子
<lemonhall> 这里有西安的没？招人招人
<fanzeyi> jimmy....
<fanzeyi> 神马职位……
<lemonhall> calebot: 唔。。。如果感情问题可以用钱解决。。。这个世界估计单身汉会很少了
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: ?
<lemonhall> fanzeyi: MIS系统，一年以后是ANDROID开发。。。
<fanzeyi> lemonhall: Orz.. 我只是问问……
<lemonhall> fanzeyi: ............
<jimmyxu> calebot: 其实觉得dd还不如shred？后者起码还会fdatasync()一下
<jimmyxu> http://wiki.debian.org/zh_CN/FrontPage?action=info :D
<^k^> ⇪ title: Info for "zh_CN/FrontPage" - Debian Wiki
 * lemonhall 一个French kiss可以交换超过40000个寄生虫和250种细菌【点评】 爱情的风险很高。
 * lemonhall Oh, my god!!
<lubcat> office 2007打开pdf失败
<yudun> 有没有哥们用linux-skype?
<calebot> lemonhall: 还有病毒
<calebot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infectious_mononucleosis # kissing disease
<yudun> 有么有人用linux skpye?如何打国内卡
<leaveboy> list
<if_else> 各位兄台，我用 xmodmap 替换了 Esc 和 CapsLock，保存文件为 .xmodmaprc 但是每次开机好象不会自动读取？谢谢
<hVenus> 谁用过Longene？
<nsdy> google刚刚发布新手机了 打开google首页 搜索栏下面
<calebot> nsdy: 广告？
<calebot> nsdy: 只看到日本救灾资源
<hVenus> 什么手机？
<yilian> PHP教材选哪个好呢？
<nsdy> <calebot>。。。。。 就在google首页。。。 搜索框下面
<lemonhall> calebot: 你。。。
<calebot> nsdy: 我是去google首页啊
<hVenus> PHP就别选了，随便找本电子的就行。
<nsdy> <calebot>看到这行字了不
<nsdy> 新！來自 Google 的 Android 平台手機 -- Nexus S.
<calebot> lemonhall: 那病真的就叫 kissing disease
<calebot> nsdy: 都几个月的老机了
<lemonhall> calebot: 好吧。。。
<yilian> 我看不惯电子版的，纸质书的可以随身携带
<hVenus> 不嫌重啊。
<hVenus> PHP的买书，不是很划算。
<redmorning> 手机价格降得飞快，为什么？
<yilian> 电脑上不能快速翻到某一页，也不方便涂鸦
<hVenus> 因为海啸了。
<palomino|working> ....... , yilian
<palomino|working> 电脑上翻页更快阿 , yilian
<palomino|working> 输入页码直接到了
<palomino|working> 还能查找
<yilian> 扫描板的不行
<palomino|working> 扫描版。。。
<fanzeyi> S就是 我现在看书都很想按/ ...
<hVenus> 为什么https的google经常打不开
<palomino|working> 据说gfw给干扰了 , hVenus
<hVenus> 这不要命嘛。
<palomino|working> 没辙阿。。。
<fanzeyi> hVenus: 加hosts..
<wiiw> 以后要少做坏事,不然要地震的
<calebot> wiiw: 切，党做的坏事还少了？
<finsky> 和҉諧҉   ̲和̲̅諧̅,剛看到的方法，效果還不錯
<leaveboy> fin
<wiiw> > '我晕啊...'.ii
<leaveboy> finsky: 这个？
<finsky> 怎麽了？
<^k^> wiiw, 我҉晕҉啊҉.҉.҉.
<leaveboy> 。。。
<finsky> 菊花那個看著暈
<leaveboy> 就是菊花台
<finsky> ̲和̲̅諧̅ ，這個看著清楚
<calebot> 千树万树菊花开
<palomino|working> 没菊花残就好
<calebot> 千树万树菊花残
<jimmyxu> 还​是​Z​W​S​P​比​较​有​爱
<finsky> zwsp是什麽？
<jimmyxu> finsky: http://www.unicode.org/cgi-bin/GetUnihanData.pl?codepoint=200b
<finsky> jimmyxu 文字图片吗？
<jimmyxu> finsky: U+200B ZERO WIDTH SPACE
<hVenus> 什么都看不到
<finsky> jimmyxu 是代码加上200b 就变成零间距字字符的意思吗？
<jimmyxu> finsky: kind of
<Moxisi> 崩溃，中国华东会被污染
<calebot> 一兩天就到了
<fanzeyi> 哎。。 用过dd的U盘怎么恢复。。
<jimmyxu> fanzeyi: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX 跑几秒 ^C 了然后 fdisk
<liukai> 命令行模式的分辨率怎么改？
<oinil> 终于用ipad上来啦
<hymnusalae_> 悲劇了
<hymnusalae_> 1001 進程消失了。
<hymnusalae_> 40萬微西弗‎，你說0.4西弗就是了……非要拿個萬來嚇人。
<jimmyxu> hymnusalae_: 400000mSv 上下文单位要统一才有可比性嘛
<jimmyxu> hymnusalae_: uSv
<hymnusalae> jimmyxu, 嗯，就uSv吧。
<wzssyqa> 到底问题有多严重，好像到现在也没说明白
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 好久没见你上IRC了啊
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 看来是咱们两个时间没对上
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 额
<hymnusalae> wzssyqa, 他怎麽能說明白呢。
<hymnusalae> wzssyqa, 說明白就出事了。
<jimmyxu> https://twitter.com/bitinn
<Aimerl> 这个频道没人？？
<hymnusalae> Aimerl, 有人
<hymnusalae> Aimerl, 你說事就來人，你不說事就沒有人。
<Aimerl> hymnusalae: 没事就没人啊？
<hymnusalae> Aimerl, 嗯。又不是大家都沒有事都在上面泡著。也就閑的時候扯扯蛋。
<myke2> hymnusalae: ‹‹閒人一個......
<lifeng> jimmyxu: 嗯，hymnusalae_和hymnusalae__统一成hymnusalae才有可比性嘛
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 哈？
<Aimerl> hymnusalae: 引用nickname 是不是用名字的第一个字母＋ＴＡＢ啊？？
<lifeng> hymnusalae: 刚才在说单位统一来着= =
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 哦。
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-5-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 16:09:46 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<hymnusalae> Aimerl, 嗯。
<Aimerl> 很久没用ＩＲＣ了，想不到 还有人在用这东西
<NoIE> 我的mp3买到了。
<myke2> irc......
<Aimerl> 这个不是ＩＲＣ吗？？
<Lavande1> NoIE: 买的神马？
<edison0354> Lavande: 你的爪机咋样了？
<edison0354> NoIE: IPOD？
<Lavande> edison0354: 推掉了啊，不过还在等钱打过来
<Lavande> 输入法条子，一半跑到屏幕外面了
<Lavande> 拖不进来了。。。
<sikao_lfs> 爪机党果然不是一般难度，慢慢适应就好。
<BigOne> 各位有什么好的VPN推荐么？
<NoIE> edison0354: 索爱
<edison0354> NoIE: 哦
<xnccm> sikao_lfs,   什么是爪机党
<sikao_lfs> 就是手机上网发帖子等活动。不用电脑上网
<xnccm> o
<BigOne> ？？？
<sikao_lfs> 把手说成是爪。就成了爪机党了。
<xnccm> 手机党呼
<xnccm> 哈哈
<xnccm> 听形象的
<sikao_lfs> 一般是自嘲的。
<xnccm> 难道irc也有手机的版本吗
<xnccm> 这么牛叉
<xnccm> 觉得yy和irc好像额
<xnccm> 有大牛可以开发一个手机版的irc额
<jyfl987> 妈的 现在ssl 随机掉
<xnccm> H9USDFGDFHGUDSFIGSDIGIOSDGIDFSJGIDSHGOISDHIGOWD
<xnccm> SSL？？？
<BigOne> 各位？没人理我？
<xnccm> BigOne, 这部诗人呼
<xnccm> 哦哦
<BigOne> xnccm: 有没有什么好的VPN推荐？
<xnccm> 这个不懂额
<BigOne> xnccm: 今天弄了一天，发现mpd5根本连不上VPN服务器。一直反复连接，
<xnccm> 懂的话一定会推荐的
<xnccm> 额
<xnccm> 确定没有设置错啥
<BigOne> xnccm: 在局域网里开了个VPN服务器，连上去没问题～
<wzssyqa> xnccm: 当然有手机版了
<xnccm> samba，我也是连不上啊！过几天再实验实验
<BigOne> 在windows上，连那个服务器也正常。
<xnccm> wzssyqa, 在哪下载
<wzssyqa> xnccm: jmirc
<xnccm> 额
<xnccm> wzssyqa,是jar的吗
<wzssyqa> xnccm: 对
<xnccm> 流量跑的厉害不
<xnccm> BigOne, 额
<xnccm> BigOne, 没遇到过、
<xnccm> BigOne, 你等等吧！大牛们吃饭去了
<xnccm> 晚点过来再问问
<BigOne> xnccm: 大牛～～吃饭？
<BigOne> xnccm: 我一直以为牛是吃草的，居然还有吃饭的。
<xnccm> BigOne, ^_^
<xnccm> BigOne, 你先去google一下吧
<xnccm> 看看有么有跟你一样的问题吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 我没写过字符串hash, 借我看下http://poj.org/problem?id=1200
<BigOne> xnccm: 我是那样的牛么？应该不是吧。google了一天了。
<xnccm> 呵呵
<xnccm> BigOne, 要不你重头再弄一遍
<xnccm> BigOne, 反正咱都是爱折腾的人
<xnccm> BigOne, :-)
<xnccm> 呵呵
<xnccm> BigOne, 上自习去啦
<xnccm> 88
<redmorning> 网游里的那些物品图像，看着就像是从红白机里蹦出来的，惨不忍睹……
<zodiac207> 网页版的IRC客户端,试试
<zodiac207> 第一个发现的问题,不是加密传输
<myke2> MaskRay: 有没有办法求第一个1
<myke2> MaskRay: 32-bit Integer
<myke2> MaskRay: unsigned
<zodiac207> \help
<iol_>  /clear
<myke2> MaskRay: Eratosthenes筛法的时间复杂度是多少? 筛1..N的素数
<Yucoscn> F u c k    T h e     G F W!!
<outhacker> #ubuntu
<OT_iux> Yucoscn: i can't agree more... but this channel is logged
<edison0354> Yucoscn: 和谐
<Yucoscn> 最近Google的https爆不稳定啊！！！
<Moxisi> Yucoscn: 是的
<myke2> 没把他封掉已经蛮好了
<Yucoscn> 我实在是不想用那些政治关系的比如  F  L  G 那些人做的 啥  wu  jie  啊  free ~ gate 啊 什么的啊
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛
<Yucoscn> 搞的超级恼火啊 ～～唔 真的是太～～～～
<Yucoscn> 还消费者呢我们～～ ISP 不当我们是消费者啊
<wiiw> 像日本，这么自由就好了，那么多拍AV的，还被海啸冲走一个女优
<Yucoscn> wiiw:   不知道其它老师现在如何啊 呵呵～～
<wiiw> Yucoscn: hoho
<NoIE> 索爱的mp3的说明书上显示支持ape文件，但是我复制的文件却不能播放。
<Yucoscn> 过去几周，中国的Gmail用户发现访问十分困难，经常出现“找不到服务器”等错误信息。有人利用2台VPS服务器，一台在上海，一台在香港，运行测试程序，对Google的HTTP服务和HTTPS服务同时进行测试。 结果显示，HTTP服务连接正常，HTTPS服务连接失败的周期为15分钟左右（最初几天是间隔10分钟）,15分钟正常访问服务，15分钟TCP协议无法建立连接，
<Yucoscn> 周而复始。而同时香港的测试结果全部可以正常访问服务。
<NoIE> 是因为我的文件太大了吗？225.8MB？
<kenifanying> Yucoscn,封https有什么用？
<NoIE> 铲除茉莉花。
<kenifanying> Yucoscn,我是这个学期开学才发现，教育网几乎不能访问gmail……
<Yucoscn> kenifanying: 这样明文传输数据可能便于分析和调查吧 ～～我猜测
<Yucoscn> kenifanying:  这么惨啊？
<kenifanying> NoIE,这个茉莉花有啥子关系？难道不用https还一直监视你的邮件不成？qq也https，用qq也可以茉莉花呀
<Yucoscn> QQMail是可以的
<NoIE> kenifanying: qq是被直接监视的。
<Yucoscn> 而且 139Mail在登录时也是可以的
<Yucoscn> QQ 关系比较好吧 秘书给 某部门领导睡了吧
<kenifanying> Yucoscn,现在上gmail都得用公网代理
<Yucoscn> 丫 其实 我也不是一定要用Gmail的 但是 呀国内有个像样的有点进取心的 好邮件系统吗
<Yucoscn> 悲剧啊 ～～～
<Yucoscn> kenifanying: 唉 ～～～
<Yucoscn> 央视、环球这种中国人喜闻乐见的。就说西方gmail服务不稳定，不适合中国用户
<kenifanying> Yucoscn,国内有真气点的我也就不用国外的了……
<Yucoscn> kenifanying: 是啊 ～～唉 ～～   其实 说起来 scim 啊 stardic 啊 都是很争气的 我们也很爱国啊 ～～但是 GO  V  唔 ～～真的 也只能抱怨抱怨罢了
<Yucoscn> echo '6I2J5rOl6amsCg==' | base64 -d
<zodiac207> 话说,给GOOGLE域名在HOST中加个地址,稳定好多
<zodiac207> 也不会几分钟断几次
<jtshs256> ipv6
<kenifanying> Yucoscn,真不知道他们怎么想的……把人都当成只要用QQ，看网页的小白……
<zodiac207> 有传言,工信部现在要统一出口.只留一个
<Moxisi> 晕
<Yucoscn> zodiac207: 哦  现在用的什么IP 啊  ？
<Yucoscn> 443端口的？
<Yucoscn> zodiac207: 统一？～～～唔
<zodiac207> 一堆的,我找找看能发不
<Yucoscn> 速度哦
<Yucoscn> sudo vi /etc/host 准备好了 呵呵～
<edison0354> Yucoscn: hosts
<Yucoscn> 哦 ～～呵呵  ～～对哦 呵呵
<zodiac207> Gmail最近访问不稳定的原因是电信运营商在随机丢弃和Gmail服务器通信的数据包，手法和阻止https://www.google.com/的访问时一样的。好在Google的服务器很多，通过Google的任意一个服务器就能访问到Google几乎所有的服务。最近观察发现，不是所有的 Google服务器都遭到了被随机丢弃数据包的待遇，我们可以通过这些服务器来访问Gmail等
<zodiac207>  向hosts加入以下内容： 66.249.89.91 mail.google.com 74.125.79.109 pop.gmail.com 74.125.79.109 smtp.gmail.com 66.249.89.91 encrypted.google.com 66.249.89.91 www.google.com 66.249.89.46 www.google.com.hk 72.14.203.91 docs.google.com 72.14.203.93 encrypted-tbn0.google.com 72.14.203.93 encrypted-tbn1.google.com 72.14.203.93 encrypted-tbn2.google.com 72.14.203.93 encrypted-tbn3.google.com
<zodiac207> 有点乱,我试下网址被墙没
<zodiac207> 墙了,只能从Greader上复制
<Yucoscn> ～～～～哦  悲剧～～
<Yucoscn> zodiac207:   GF W blog 上的？
<zodiac207> 就上面那堆IP,试试
<wiiw> > '6I2J5rOl6amsCg=='.ub64
<zodiac207> 好几个BLOG都有转的,你说的那个我也见过
<Yucoscn> 这么用下去也不少一个办法啊～～不知道哪里天～～～！！！唉 Gmail就米了
<^k^> wiiw, 草泥马
<Yucoscn> 对了 你们看过 gmail.cn吗～～真是太撮了
<kenifanying> "对不起，系统遇到问题……”，用公网也有问题……！！！！！
<kenifanying> Yucoscn，那个是假的……
<BigOne`> 谁有好的vpn推荐？
<zodiac207> 我这里加载Gmail没问题,但加载不了Gmail上的Gtalk
<Yucoscn> kenifanying: ～～悲剧的教育网啊 ～～那个假的啥啥？
<kenifanying> Yucoscn,类似钓鱼网站……不能用……
 * edison0354 Touchegg可以为 Linux 提供类似于 MacOSX 的多点触摸手势功能，当然前提是你必须拥有一块 Apple Magic Trackpad 之类的多点触摸设备。Touchegg 采用 C++, QT 及 Ubuntu 的 uTouch-geis 库编写，支持大量手势
<Yucoscn> 哦 ～～～我正在测试这些 IP的来源呢～
<kenifanying> Yucoscn,怎么查到那些ip?
<Yucoscn> kenifanying: 现在国内的这种手段多多～真的 是锻炼人啊 ～～～ 以前 我一点不堪TCP/IP的东西的
<jtshs256> justping.com
<Yucoscn> kenifanying: 不过是whois和 ip168.com罢了
<OT_iux> Yucoscn: 这些IP靠谱不？
<Yucoscn> justping.com
<kenifanying> Yucoscn,很烦人呀，整天去找代理什么的，又不稳定…………浪费时间，浪费生命……
<Router2> zodiac207 看那天晚上的163了么，可能有新功能了
<Aimerl> kenifanying: 代理？？
<kenifanying> Router2,别提163了，爱给人发游戏广告……
<Yucoscn> kenifanying:   不行就牺牲下恶心的接受那些 FL  ～G宣传者的 free ~gate这样的翻墙软件吧
<kenifanying> Aimerl,蒽，教育网用公网的代理……
<zodiac207> 你说163主页只有一张图片那晚?
<kenifanying> Yucoscn,看到那个宣传想吐直接……
<Router2> kenifanying: 我只是觉得那天晚上163那种情况可能是被GFW做测试
<Router2> zodiac207: 对啊，IP是一样的，不同线显示不一样
<Aimerl> kenifanying: 还以为是翻墙用的代理呢
<OT_iux> Yucoscn: 那个翻墙软件不支持Linux
<Yucoscn> wine ～
<OT_iux> Yucoscn: 所以我只好抛弃它们了
<OT_iux> Yucoscn: wine的有意义么……我难道还Wine个IE
<kenifanying> Aimerl,相当于吧，我首先得翻学校的墙
<Yucoscn> vpn实在是找不到也别好的
<Yucoscn> OT_iux: G～F～W也是个没意义的东西歪
<Aimerl> ＶＰＮ不是很多吗，
<Yucoscn> 你们说我们在这里说话会不会 被 监视啊？
<jtshs256> ipv6&vpn
<OT_iux> Yucoscn: 你能叫方滨兴去死我就wine那个翻墙软件
<Yucoscn> kenifanying: 张生啊 ~~呵呵～
<zodiac207> 张生还活着在更新?
<Yucoscn> OT_iux:  呵呵 ～～哈哈 ～唉  其实 是个政治 问题啦 ～～也不在于一个人的态度～～  没有它会有别人 ～～
<kenifanying> Yucoscn,肯定是要被监视的啦……没讲什么出格的也没问题的啦……IRC比不上百度贴吧，用的人很少……
<Aimerl> 正在研究怎么给我的MAC墙翻：）
<Yucoscn> 这个 G～F～W  是和思科合作的对吧 ～～我印象中
<OT_iux> 反正自力更生，轮子的笨蛋程序不支持 linux 我就不用
<Yucoscn> zodiac207: 好像没有～看到更新 而且 也不是很好用
<Yucoscn> 其实 方便的还是 vpn啦
<Yucoscn> 但是 翻墙翻墙 ～～～～哦 ～～我看 还是 努力买彩票啊 ～～到时候 出国 ～～
<zodiac207> 我linux上用免费SSH的,不过每次用要注册下用24小时
<Yucoscn> zodiac207: 轮子 哈哈～z～
<Yucoscn> 越南也这样的 facebook也没的
<jtshs256> 教育网就要好好利用……sixxs.org……
<zodiac207> 有什么所谓啊,权宜之计的工具罢了
<Yucoscn> jtshs256:  对哦 ～～等到开始上ipv6的功夫 就好笑了
<Aimerl> VP6是不是ＧＦＷ就挡不住了
<Aimerl> ＩＰ6
<Yucoscn> jtshs256: sixxs.org…这个网站 一下子没想起来 还感觉是色 情网站呢
<zodiac207> 是,IP6与墙外直通
<zodiac207> 什么站?我试下
<Aerowolf> 有没有熟悉视频采集卡的朋友？有一个接口不知道是干什么的，想请教！
<Yucoscn> 9.0级地震对日本互联网通信的影响十分有限。虽然灾区发生了火灾、洪水肆掠、断电，但日本互联网经受了考虑，流量几乎未有多大波动，故障在几小时内就自我修复。 根据Renesys的分析，在全球路由表中日本共有大约6000个路由前缀，其中100个因地震短暂消失，但大部分在几小时内重新出现。ISP如Japan Internet Exchange和JPNAP的出入流量在地震后有
<Yucoscn> 过小幅下降，但很快恢复并升到新高度。大地震破坏了亚太环通的光缆系统，导致在之后的几小时内香港和菲律宾到日本的连接出现困难，但受影响的网络只占到各个国家和地区网络的很小一部分。日本互联网的冗余和良好规划，使它能安然度过混乱和不确定性。
<jtshs256> …………
<zodiac207> 连不上的说
<Aimerl> 不是说facebook在测试ＩＰ6了吗
<zodiac207> 不是有了吗?
<edison0354> Aimerl: 有的
<zodiac207> google,twitter,facebook这些都开了IP6通道的
<edison0354> zodiac207: twitter没的
<Aimerl> edison0354: 真的吗，那就太好了
<jtshs256> ipv6通的话直接后面加.sixxs.org……
<zodiac207> 有的吧,我见过他们用的
<Aimerl> edison0354: www.ip6.facebook.com是这个吗？？
<edison0354> Aimerl: 恩
<Aimerl> edison0354: seems not working
<OT_iux> 网址为 http://sixxs.org/ 的网页可能暂时无法连接，错误 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED)：无法找到此服务器。
<edison0354> Aimerl: 改hosts……
<kenifanying> Aimerl,得把域名跟ip地址加到hosts文件里
<caleb-> OT_iux: 被墙了？
<jtshs256> 譬如：www.facebook.com.sixxs.org.........
<OT_iux> caleb-: 不知……
<Aimerl> kenifanying: 我试试
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]有没有电量低于多少自动关机的功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321475&p=2236532#p2236532 如题。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgf4242 — 2011-03-15 20:08
<Yucoscn> http://www.360doc.com/content/11/0315/08/4913927_101215101.shtml
<myke2> 对了, Linux下有没有办法控制局域网机器都开机
<Yucoscn> myke2:  apt-get insatll wakeonlan
<OT_iux> myke2: 难道不是需要主板LAN POWER ON的支持么
<Yucoscn>  wakeonlan - Perl script to wake up computers
<Moxisi> 谁知道北京遭到辐射没有
<myke2> OT_iux: 不懂, 只是问问
<myke2> 还有关机
<edison0354> Moxisi: ……
<Moxisi> editson 紧张啊，我靠
<OT_iux> Moxisi: 不太可能
<OT_iux> 目前反应堆内部的安全钢壳并未破裂，核物质并未泄漏到反应堆外，只是外部混凝土冷却室外壳破裂，被辐射过的水蒸汽随着爆炸散布到周围几公里的范围内。
<OT_iux> 考虑到日本方面为核电站周边地区的人员疏散半径设置为20千米，虽然3号机组也发生了氢气爆炸，但总体上仍处于控制之中。因此，我们认为该事件在目前的情况下不会对中国本土造成实质性影响。公众也不必因为担心核辐射而感到恐慌。
<dell640m> 什么情况？
<OT_iux> [20:16] <Moxisi> 谁知道北京遭到辐射没有
<OT_iux> [20:17] <Moxisi> editson 紧张啊，我靠
<OT_iux> [20:18] * Moxisi 已退出(Quit: 暂离)
 * OT_iux 默……
<Moxisi> OT_iux: 怎么了
<OT_iux> Moxisi: 哦…… 我还以为你跑了……
<OT_iux> Moxisi: 嘛，不用紧张啦
<Moxisi> 我靠，跑哪里
<Moxisi> 我看，传说北京中了
<dell640m> 河南人民表示鸭梨很大，气温明显骤降
<OT_iux> Moxisi: 三里岛核事故的沾染范围小于16公里
<dell640m> 北京？ 远的很啊
<Moxisi> 有图片已经示意中国东海岸受到波及
<lemonhall_> 水群，过来个人玩游戏！！
<zodiac207> 按风向,不会这边吧
<OT_iux> Moxisi: 北京很安全……
<dell640m> 要死一起死，怕什么怕
<zodiac207> 查查日本吹什么风
<Moxisi> 那就好，我靠，还以为这辈子就歇菜了呢
<OT_iux> Moxisi: 那个中国东海岸受波及的谣言……果壳谣言粉碎机已经破解了
<dell640m> 谁用过BMC??????
<kenifanying> Moxisi,你到环保部去看看，有检测辐射的数据……
<zodiac207> 不死的,会变蜘蛛侠或者绿巨人
<Moxisi> 地址给我
<Moxisi> 假新闻现在满天飞
<kenifanying> 等等
<Moxisi> 都不知道信谁了
<dell640m> 说真的，不知到被辐射以后能否改善男人的性欲
<OT_iux> Moxisi: 目前福岛周边检测到的最大值是 1.0xx mSv ，20公里外就已经低于 0.1 mSv 的疏散值了，
<kenifanying> http://www.mep.gov.cn/ztbd/rdzl/dzhaq/
<OT_iux> Moxisi: 不过那个兼职人还表示30公里比较安全
<myke2> Moxisi: 当年广岛, 长崎原子弹爆炸的时候怎么没考虑到北京的影响
<kenifanying> Moxisi,你文科生？
<Moxisi> myke2: 那个当量很小
<OT_iux> myke2: 引用：“1945年广岛、长崎两颗原子弹爆炸对中国大陆有辐射影响么?我看还是有,不然怎么到现在还这么多脑残四处在冒。”
<kenifanying> Moxisi,至于这样吗？
<dell640m> 这里哪儿有文科生～～～～
<Moxisi> 我理科，也属于耍出来的
<myke2> Moxisi: 当量小, 那可是专门炸的
<kenifanying> 刚地址给你了
<kenifanying> 根本不可能核爆炸……
<Moxisi> 哦，好的，感谢了，KEN
<myke2> Moxisi: 那还有, 苏联那个核电站的爆炸, 还有苏联曾经爆炸过几亿当量的氢弹.
<OT_iux> myke2: 离我家300公里范围内就有一座压水堆核电站
<kenifanying> myke2,切尔诺贝利那个不是核爆炸……
<dell640m> 我觉得日本被炸了以后，男人女人都还是那么聪明，那么漂亮啊
<OT_iux> myke2: 苏联那货根本没有安全壳
<myke2> kenifanying: 不是核爆炸,
<dell640m> 不知到日本AV产业是否停止发片了
<kenifanying> myke2,yes
<OT_iux> myke2: 是反应物熔毁后喷到空气中
<Moxisi> AV都被射了
<Moxisi> 这个又不是今天
<myke2> kenifanying: 这次, 也不是核爆炸啊
<kenifanying> 怎么国人想核的时候都跟核爆炸扯一块……
<kenifanying> myke2,是氢气爆炸
<myke2> kenifanying: 我说就算是当年核爆炸, 也没有那么多担忧
<Moxisi> 当年没我呢
<Moxisi> 连我爹妈都没有
<dell640m> 本来就不许要担忧么，要死一起死了，怕什么
<Moxisi> 我淡操那心干嘛
<Moxisi> 要是是死，我就不准备要小孩儿了
<kenifanying> myke2，hao（打不出来字，第四声）跟水反应产生的氢气遇氧气爆炸
<kenifanying> 就一个置换反应，跟铁和水反应差不多……
<if_else> 各位，irssi 可发有搜索关键词的插件？谢谢
<Moxisi> 哦，不是报道核棒出来了么
<ofan> 氢气与氧气能直接反应?
<kenifanying> ofan,1000摄氏度呀……
<pocoyo> tint2 怎么才能显示 音量图标 和 pidgin的托盘 图标？
<ofan> 奥
<myke2> kenifanying: 即使是核爆炸都非杞人忧天之事, 我国试炸原子弹, 也没那么多担心
<kenifanying> myke2,书生误国，媒体的那些文科生，胡乱评论，……致使公众恐慌……
<Moxisi> TNND ，小日本搞鸡巴个核电厂
<dell640m> myke2: 对头，我天天去401核能研究所，也没觉得头发掉了多少，只是正常地中海罢了
<Moxisi> 狗日的...搞得我们人心惶惶
<ofan> kenifanying: 我怎么记得是只有点燃才反应
<kenifanying> myke2,很多连常识都没有，在那采访，那个cctv都说错了n次
<myke2> ofan: 只要温度到达燃点, 浓度到达爆炸极限就会爆炸
<kenifanying> ofan,你化学高中学不好吧？
<myke2> kenifanying: cctv就不说什么了
<ofan> kenifanying: 挺好
<myke2> kenifanying: 记得把盐酸的化学式说成了一个很复杂的有机物
<dell640m> 化学太深奥，不适合我
<lemonhall2> 毛
<dell640m> 咱还是来点弱电物理学吧
<kenifanying> ofan,诶，那这高温下反应应该懂的呀
<dell640m> 哎～～～好久不来，来了就放出一堆废话		
<edison0354> myke2: 盐酸……有机物……CCAV……
<ofan> kenifanying: 时间很长了阿  只记得点燃
<rocky1> 只有正确比例充分混合才能点燃
<rocky1> 不然一点就爆
<kenifanying> myke2,点燃只是其中一种条件，温度够就行了……而且加上高压，很容易爆炸
<myke2> kenifanying: 记得H2的爆炸极限很广, 好像是从x%到80%还是90%左右
<kenifanying> 蒽，热气球现在一般都不用它了，改用He，太容易爆炸了……
<ofan> kenifanying: 条件应该比较多,只有温度不够,还有浓度等  不纯的气体燃点应该比较困难
<kenifanying> ofan,反应堆的条件很适合爆炸的说
<myke2> ofan: H2爆炸浓度是4% ~ 74%
<myke2> ofan: 75.6%
<kenifanying> 碰到专业学科，新浪呀网易呀什么的说的基本不靠谱，贴吧，猫扑就跟别信了……
<ofan> myke2: 条件比较复杂吧  除了助燃物质  还可能有阻燃物质 单说一个条件在实际情况下都不准确
<myke2> ofan: 但是H2容易
<myke2> ofan: 氢气占4%至74%的浓度时与空气混合，或占5%至95%的浓度时与氯气混合时是极易爆炸的气体，在热、日光或火花的刺激下易引爆。氢气的着火点为500 °C[8]纯净的氢气与氧气的混合物燃烧时放出紫外线。
<kenifanying> 可以到水木上的核科学与核技术版看看，里面还不错，当然，也有很多文科生在那胡说……
<ofan> myke2: 容易 不代表就是实际情况
<kenifanying> 置底的内容和精华区的都很好……
<pityonline> 请教一下：bash 里用什么表示英文字符串，用什么表示中文字符串？
<caleb-> 核爆不怕，怕的是放射线
<myke2> ofan: 实际情况往往容易达到, 反正事实上就是爆炸了
<kenifanying> ofan,实际情况就是氢气这个东西很娇气，易爆炸
<caleb-> 1~4号机都爆了
<pityonline> 请教一下：bash 里用什么表示英文字符串，用什么表示中文字符串？
<ofan> kenifanying: 是阿  但是只说温度达到了就不确切了,实际情况是你也不知道怎么爆炸的
<caleb-> 2号机核燃料槽破了
<kenifanying> caleb-，东电该破产了……
<caleb-> kenifanying: 谁管东电啊，关心的是放射线…
<kenifanying> ofan,可以去看反应机理跟热化学过程……
<zodiac207> 唔破都不准运营了吧
<caleb-> 东电死一百遍也没关系，重点是不要拖人下水啊…
<zodiac207> 顶,口语化了
<ofan> kenifanying: 看完了也不知道这个实际情况是啥
<kenifanying> caleb-，就算跟切尔诺贝利了，也跟咋们没关系，你在日本？有必要这么邪乎吗？
<fanzeyi> 哎 有人知道Python的gettext怎么用么。。
<caleb-> kenifanying: 住西边的？那当然跟你没关系啦
<tang> 大家晚上好
<myke2> kenifanying: 非要希望那爆炸是不可控的链式反应
<kenifanying> ofan,……
<kenifanying> myke2,想太多了，有那么简单就核爆炸，那朝鲜跟伊朗就该偷着笑了，费不着去搞浓缩铀……
<pityonline> 请教一下：bash 里用什么表示英文字符串，用什么表示中文字符串？
<kenifanying> caleb-，去看些核物理的书吧……
<myke2> kenifanying: 那个238的半衰期好像是8000年
<infinet> http://bit.ly/fnmb96
<Moxisi> 我日，核武器就不该被发明
<ofan> pityonline: 正则?
<kenifanying> myke2,最糟糕最糟糕也就像切尔诺贝利那次那样建立无人区……
<ofan> 中文得看编码,无法直接匹配
<caleb-> kenifanying: 辐射云会到中国的
<kenifanying> myke2,日本这次估计能够达到美国三里岛事故就不错了……
<ofan> <辐射>新版本有题材了 hoho...
<caleb-> 9天就到米国了
<kenifanying> caleb-，不会有什么辐射云……别信网上那些不懂装懂的文科生胡扯……
<pityonline> ofan: 算是吧
<ofan> 据说北京空气很... 有没有辐射都差不多吧
<pityonline> ofan: 比如我想判断一个字符串是中文的还是英文的
<DaBao> 地球是圆的，看到别人受难，自己不可幸灾乐祸。。。。
<caleb-> kenifanying: 9天是米国专家估算的
<kenifanying> caleb-你也看消息来源好不，cctv还说几天到北京啦……胡扯的呀……
 * caleb- 相信米国，不相信 kenifanying 
<ofan> pityonline: grep 匹配吧,\x7f开头的字符一般都不是英文和符号
<kenifanying> caleb-，诶，好吧……真该给那些专家仍些砖头……
<caleb-> 航母到日本第一天就撤了，不危险哪会撤
<caleb-> 拼着被骂也要撤
 * Router2 cctv最会说假话了
<kenifanying> caleb-，去了也没用……当心辐射也可以理解……
<ofan> 人都撤了..
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 最新关于由于重装windows等导致ubuntu无法引导的解决办法！请大家看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321482&p=2236581#p2236581 先说一下，小弟也是菜鸟，有什么不妥的地方请高手指正！谢谢大家！ 由于我从10.10升级到了11.04，但是最后崩溃到直接看不到桌面了（当小白的下场！呜……） 我不得不重装10.10.是 ...
<kenifanying> Router2,有几个文科生记者，在日本采访，说了几个数字就自己吓自己……其实是什么都不清楚……
<Router2> kenifanying: 国内不让他们去云南，日本不拦着就都跑去了
<caleb-> 相信 ccav 就傻了
<tang> 日本核辐射很严重？
<pityonline> ofan: if $string = '^\x7f$' 这样表示当字符串是非英文的时候吗？
<dell640m> 为什么要说文科生，难道文科生再采访之前不去了解相关专业资料就空腹报道，这未免也太心虚了吧
<ofan> pityonline: perl?
<kenifanying> tang,观望，是严重了些……
<tang> 观望？不是真实情况？
<pityonline> ofan: bash
<myke2> kenifanying: 还有, 如果真的有核辐射, 是不是就是 He原子核, 中子 和 高速电子, 似乎没什么办法防范?
<kenifanying> dell640m,这里不是歧视，希望文科生见谅，主要确实欠缺相关常识……已经弄得人心不安了
<ofan> pityonline: bash内没有正则,只有简单的文件名匹配
<alvin_rxg> Oneiric Ocelot ???
<ofan> pityonline: echo $string | grep ...
<Colin-shzsc> kenifanying: 作为记者了解清楚背景应该算是职业道德吧
<Yucoscn> kenifanying: 刚才你们都在讨论什么啊 ～我吃夜宵去了
<ofan> "$string"吧
<Yucoscn> 哦 说的是那个 核辐射 的 图吧？呵呵
<caleb-> 燃料槽的原設計者都勸民眾南遷了
<Colin-shzsc> kenifanying: 其实新闻学本就是文科
<kenifanying> tang,真实情况只有日本自己知道，核电站关系是国家机密，一般不会随便透露，也不会随便找人帮忙……
<caleb-> 不過日本 zf 怕恐慌，只建議撤方圓 30km
<kenifanying> myke2,可以防……
<pityonline> ofan: 那 bash 不能判断一个字符串是否是英文吗？
<Colin-shzsc> kenifanying: 没有一个国家会直接把最坏的数据拿出来
<kenifanying> caleb-，撤离是好的，不过随便撤离很容易让公众恐慌……
<DaBao> 据说民间传的说是撤120公里
<ofan> pityonline: bash没这功能吧,至少我不知道..  grep做这个跟专业一些吧
<myke2> kenifanying: 要防的话就不是简单的什么戴上一个帽子什么能防范的吧, 会全国性的修筑硼板等等吧?
<kenifanying> Colin-shzsc，我到想去帮呢，看有没原子弹计划：-）
<void1> 发现住在日本的人真镇定...
<void1> 中国到恐慌了
<kenifanying> myke2,这个不必……
<pityonline> ofan: 一个朋友给过我一个谷歌翻译的脚本，配合xsel对选中的文字进行翻译，目前只能对选中的英文翻译，如果选中中文，它还是翻译成中文，所以我想改成英汉互译
<caleb-> 第一核电方圆 200km 限制进入, 方圆 50km 禁止进入
<caleb-> 只出不進
<Colin-shzsc> 那个叫“全部亚洲国家”的人都不要出门的留言到是 BBC 已经辟谣了
<caleb-> 國內假消息太多了
<tiejohn> hi
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 恩, 我也收到短信了, 还没上bbc确认, 觉得不太可能
 * dIbMx2 发现这里还是挺热闹的。
<^k^> tiejohn, 好  ㍭ 
<ofan> pityonline: 这个比较难,首先汉字编码不确定,如果都用统一的编码,可以用给定编码的汉字编码范围匹配
<Evanescence> linux下有什么真人声的TTS引擎吗 ？
<tiejohn> :-P
<kenifanying> Colin-shzsc,突发事件，就算记者准备，也不可能一下子看懂核科学，就好比就没学过物理的人去说量子力学……
<Colin-shzsc> myke2：BBC 已经说了自己没发过这样的消息
<ofan> pityonline: 编码检测本身都没有很好的方法..
<DaBao> Evanescence: 我是用Wine 的 Lily
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 给地址, 英文的没被reset的
<Evanescence> DaBao: 我是想要命令行版的，或者其他也行，就是命令行的方便点，我在awesome里调用，
<Colin-shzsc> kenifanying: 所以复旦的新闻学院其实很看重辅修的人
<pityonline> ofan: OMG
<kenifanying> 日本做得还行了，预案很好，只不过日本太倒霉，接二连三出问题……
<DaBao> Evanescence: 原生的那发音。。。。，难怪不要钱，原来是要命
<roylez_> pityonline: string把非英文的字符去掉。如果原字符跟新的的长度一致，就是英文。最好其实还是用点别的脚本语言
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 是 BBC 官网上面的专题里面转过来的 BBC 的 twitter 上面的消息，现在去的话应该已经沉的很下面了
<roylez_> pityonline: strings
<caleb-> kenifanying: 不會還停在昨天的消息吧？
<DaBao> 嗯，火山也喷个1000多米
<caleb-> kenifanying: 昨晚之前确实没啥大事
<kenifanying> caleb-,今天四号机组爆炸……
<kenifanying> caleb-，一直关注着呢！！！！
<caleb-> kenifanying: 2号格納容器破损
<Evanescence> DaBao: 额，我没试过，不过我现在用的festival的确很难听，所以想找个，我的kindle里的就很好，不知道网上有没有免费的，linux下有就最好了
<kenifanying> caleb-使馆开始撤离人员……
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 新人求助  ubuntu10.10 下安装 netbeans6.9   出现中文乱码怎么解决???
<caleb-> 米国使馆跟航母同步撤的
<zodiac207> 方舟开船呢
<caleb-> 米国人真不厚道
<DaBao> Evanescence: espeak
<tiejohn> 网上狼友说日本的地震是日本摇床摇的，这次动作大了点。弄成了9级地震。
<pityonline> roylez_: 这个似乎深奥了
<Evanescence> DaBao: espeak 声音好吗，
<DaBao> Evanescence: 要命的干活
<roylez_> pityonline: strings <<< "什么世道a"
<Evanescence> DaBao: 额，那不是和festival差不多，我安装了试试
<ofan> tiejohn: orz...
<pityonline> roylez_: 呃，看不懂哦
<DaBao> Evanescence: 应该是已经预装了，直接用命令试试
<pityonline> 我把朋友的脚本贴出来看看吧
<Evanescence> DaBao:恩，比festival好一点，继续找人声的，好像有什么IBM啥的，正在看中
<Evanescence> DaBao: ViaVoice TTS
<DaBao> Evanescence: IBM 那个的资源大概已经从世上消失了，而且不支持中文
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 新人求助  ubuntu10.10 下安装 netbeans6.9   出现中文乱码怎么解决?????????
<pityonline> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82948 这段脚本是用 python 写的，是利用 google translate 的 api 来翻译东西，这个不重要
<Evanescence> DaBao: 不需要中文，我就是让它对我选中的单词发音就可以了，本来在网上看到一个用google的网上发音的脚本，就是太慢了，等到下载下来，解析，然后mplayer播放，很慢，所以不用网络的选择本地TTS
<eggache> -+-
<eggache> ---
<Evanescence> DaBao: 我看了文章的时间是种种植株
<eggache> ?
<Evanescence> DaBao: 我看了文章的时间是2011年的
<DaBao> Evanescence: 原来是这样啊，那还是先看看 espeak 吧，有好多设置的
<pocoyo> pityonline: P哥 整这玩意儿干啥 还不如老老实实 stardict算了。
<eggache> 这个频道是干啥的呀？？？
<eggache> 都说的啥呀
<DaBao> eggache: 集体装 13
<eggache> 费解
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我想问你下 那个 tint2用过没有？
<tiejohn> EMPATHY不错啊，为什么没QQ群呢？
<eggache> 不懂？？
<pityonline> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82949 这段脚本是用 bash 写的，用刚才的 translate.py 来翻译 xsel 选中的文字，目前只能英译汉。
<eggache> 装13什么意思？？？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不用 stardict
<pocoyo> eggache: 装B呗。
<eggache> 啊
<DaBao> 也可以扮二
<eggache> 了接啦
<roylez_> pityonline: 为什么不全部用py写？
<roylez_> pityonline: 再说了，汉译英有什么意义
<pityonline> roylez_: 不是我写的，我不懂编程语言啊
<pocoyo> pityonline: 。。 你净整这没事找抽型的。 用firefox的插件不也一样翻？
<eggache> ?
<roylez_> pityonline: 那就去学
<pityonline> roylez_: 有时候想知道一个中文的英文怎么说
<pocoyo> eggache: 其实也是蛋疼的一种。
<pityonline> roylez_: 我学……
<roylez_> pityonline: 我给你发个py的脚本吧，我用来查例句的
<Evanescence> pityonline: 你刚才的脚本链接还在吗
<pityonline> pocoyo: 那脚本不用开浏览器也可以查
<pityonline> Evanescence: 在呢
<tang> 再见各位
<fanzeyi> 哎 我倒是想弄个Google搜索的脚本。。。
<pityonline> roylez_: 查啥例句？
<eggache> Quit: Ex-Chat
<Evanescence> pityonline: 再发一次，我刚才点击链接的时候terminal全部崩溃了，纠结
<fanzeyi> 但是Google过滤机器…… 还不开放API……懒得去研究
<roylez_> pityonline: youdao查例句，比单纯的查个词准多了
<DaBao> Evanescence: Gespeaker 是 espeak 的图形界面，可先用它测试一下 espeak 是否符合你的要求
<zodiac207> 果真,现在的人都喜欢将已有的东西重新写一遍
<roylez_> pityonline: http://s2.kimag.es/share/65177061.png
<Evanescence> DaBao: 恩，
<pityonline> Evanescence: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82949 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82948
<DaBao> 遁！写方案去，费用费用测算还没乱清楚。。。
<pityonline> roylez_: 主席这个蛮漂亮啊
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席万岁
<Evanescence> pityonline: 谢谢
<pityonline> roylez_: 这个在你的 github 里吗？
<roylez_> pityonline: 对，我这里打开github好慢
<pocoyo> pityonline: 干嘛不开浏览器 那你在哪儿看？
<roylez_> pityonline: dotfiles/bin/dict
<pityonline> roylez_: 国外网站慢正常
<pityonline> roylez_: thx :)
<pityonline> pocoyo: 如果你在终端里查翻译，还要复制到浏览器里
<pocoyo> pityonline: 在终端里什么情况下需要查汉字？
<Evanescence> DaBao: 我查了下GUI界面的espeak好像不少，Gnome，gtk+，还有其他的，你是哪个？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 就没有想知道一个中文词的英文翻译的时候吗？
<dell640m> kenifanying: 不过我倒是觉得人心晃晃未尝不是一件好事
<DaBao> Evanescence: 我没用，我是用 Wine 的 Lily 语音库——因为我不喜欢看网页，而是“听”网页
<ofan> pityonline: 做个脚本,一键google多好
<Evanescence> DaBao: 这么好阿，哈哈，不错，怎么弄的？
<kenifanying> dell640m,怎么说？日本就无所谓啦，我可不希望国人到处宣传2012
<ofan> 查字典基本都用google差
<pityonline> ofan: 那个翻译脚本绑定了一个快捷键，选中文字后按下快捷键就出来译文了
<dell640m> 2012普及地震以及遇难常识了，生于忧患，死于安乐嘛
<DaBao> Evanescence: 用 Wine 的
<pocoyo> pityonline: http://s2.kimag.es/share/13341823.png 我觉着sdcv 就可以 不知道有没有查网络的？
<Evanescence> DaBao: 直接wine，就可以了？
<dell640m> kenifanying: 2012普及地震以及遇难常识了，生于忧患，死于安乐嘛
<ofan> pityonline: 同样 google里输入 '翻译 <翻译内容>' 就能翻译,把返回的页面处理下就可以吧
<kenifanying> dell640m,弄得人心惶惶不好……
<pityonline> ofan: 会返回很多结果吧？
<DaBao> Evanescence: 我原来在 WineHQ 写过一篇教程，你去那个网页搜一下“语音朗读”
<dell640m> kenifanying: :-)
<pityonline> pocoyo: 牛哥这是 emacs 吗？
<ofan> pityonline: 第一条是translate的,iciba的也可以看看
<Evanescence> DaBao: 恩
<ofan> pityonline: 过滤下内容就是
<pityonline> ofan: 嗯，也对
<pocoyo> pityonline: 这个是。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 的确很强大
<pocoyo> pityonline: 查英文的时候 方便 中文没法断字 可能需要手动输入。
<DaBao> Evanescence:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14958
<pityonline> pocoyo: 中文处理是挺麻烦的
<DaBao> Evanescence: 光有语音库还不行，得用一个壳来启动它
<Evanescence> DaBao: 我找到了，挺不错的，有空也试试，朗读速度还好吗？还有，会比较占内存或者cpu什么样的吗？
<Evanescence> DaBao: smartread？
<DaBao> Wine 的，自然会比原生的稍高一点，但在我的电脑上不明显
<caleb-> (切尔诺贝利)所释放出的辐射线剂量是投在广岛的原子弹的400倍以上。
<DaBao> Evanescence: 你也可以试试其它的，论坛中也有人发过其它 TTS 软件的帖子，也是 Wine 的
<Evanescence> DaBao: 恩
<Freebuilder> vim
<Freebuilder> 一个类似这样的字符串 " 16: /usr/share/vim/vim72/plugin/spellfile.vim"
<Freebuilder> matchstr(str, '^\s*\d\+:\s*') 可返回路径前面的一段，但我只想要路径，而不要前面一段，怎么搞？
<wolftankk1> 0qui
<BigOne`> 想问一下。 Java 1.6 中，怎么把byte[] 转换成String ？
<caleb-> 说不会有辐射云的纯属胡扯
<caleb-> 切尔诺贝利就有辐射云了
<billlee> Linux 下能够比较准确的确定当前的网络使用（速度）的工具是什么？
<kenifanying> caleb-,老大，我说的是日本这个不会有……
<OT_iux> billlee: wget
<caleb-> kenifanying: 2号炉原设计师说最恶情况有可能变成切尔诺贝利
<kenifanying> caleb-,你去网上看看切那个核站跟日本这个的区别吧……
<kenifanying> caleb-，消息来源？给出链接……
<billlee> OT_iux, 我是一个软件在使用网络，需要一个工具检测它。
<caleb-> kenifanying: 原设计师都说了，谁还听你的
<OT_iux> caleb-: 苏联那个老式的玩意没有混凝土安全壳
<caleb-> kenifanying: 日本的电视
<caleb-> 「最恶情况」
<kenifanying> caleb-，不准造谣制造恐慌：-）
<ofan> Freebuilder: 前面一段是哪个
<caleb-> 现在当然还没有
<billlee> kenifanying, OT_iux  安全壳早爆了
<kenifanying> caleb-，NHK?
<caleb-> 现在离「最恶情况」还有段距离
<OT_iux> billlee: 额，用路由器带的检测？
<Freebuilder> '^\s*\d\+:\s*'
<kenifanying> billee,蒽，情况跟切不同……
<caleb-> OT_iux: 不要相信党说的啥「国内的核电较新较安全」
<caleb-> 日本都这样了，国内的能安全？
<billlee> OT_iux, 我要 Linux 的，我总不可能老在点击我那SOHO路由的监控网页吧.
<Colin-shzsc> 所谓“最坏的情况”那是永远没有底的
<kenifanying> caleb-，日本发生事故的是60年代末的了……
<ofan> 最坏情况是2012提前了...
<dell640m> 话说回来，不知到我十分仰慕的小泉彩活着没有
<Freebuilder> ofan, matchstr(str, '^\s*\d\+:\s*') 可返回路径之前的一段，但我只要路径
<roylez_> 日本这个核电站，设计抗震5级，几乎挺过了9级震。国产豆腐渣
<OT_iux> caleb-: billlee, 安全壳没爆，福岛是几十年前的老式沸水堆，它的反应堆是金属的安全内胆，今天爆的是外面的压力外壳，起冷却交换的那层，所以才有那水喷出
<edison0354> ofan: 正好不用考研了……
<roylez_> pityonline: 不客气
<kenifanying> roylez,错了，设计是7点多级……
<OT_iux> caleb-: 现在的压水堆都是混凝土壳的
<pityonline> roylez_: 主席的翻译脚本很强大！
<OT_iux> caleb-: 我虽然不是土建的，但是我是建设系统的……这个我知道
<caleb-> OT_iux: 国内的施工能拼得过日本？
<billlee> OT_iux, 我是说外面的混凝土
<Freebuilder> ofan, 我是需要得到 "/usr/share/vim/vim72/plugin/spellfile.vim" 而把 " 16: " 去掉
 * caleb- 120 个不相信
<Colin-shzsc> 日本的城市建筑都得抗七八级吧
<OT_iux> caleb-: 离我300公里不到就有一座两台机组的压水堆核电站
<caleb-> OT_iux: 快般家啊
<OT_iux> caleb-: 我都不怕，你得瑟啥
<caleb-> s/般/搬
 * edison0354 帝都屁民表示淡定！
<caleb-> OT_iux: 俺离两座核电站 30km
<billlee> OT_iux, 冷却水不是直接和燃料棒接触吗？
 * dIbMx2 一起淡定。
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<OT_iux> billlee: 当然不是
<caleb-> edison0354: 不是日本那两座
<OT_iux> billlee: 冷却水分 一级交换水 ， 二级交换水
<Colin-shzsc> 其实国内判定辐射的基准值都要比日本高好多
<caleb-> 党当然都是拥核的，有钱不赚是傻子
<Moxisi> 拉到吧，施工
<Moxisi> 3天一层楼
<pocoyo> cl
<edison0354> OT_iux: 你学核的？
<OT_iux> billlee: 一级交换水和炉心的外壳接触，二级交换水隔着换热器跟一级水换热
<caleb-> 国内的标准就是那浮云…
<Moxisi> 国际是28天的养护期
<OT_iux> edison0354: 不是，我只是建设系统的
<caleb-> edison0354: 我还说国内奶粉标准高呢
<kenifanying> caleb-,你觉得飞机安全还是汽车安全？
<Moxisi> 飞机
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 有用netbeans的吗  小弟遇到麻烦了 !!!  请求帮助
<pityonline> roylez_: dict 中文 翻译正常，如果 dict test 会读出来
<OT_iux> billlee: 核心的工作温度比沸点高多了，冷却水是不能直接接触燃料棒的
<billlee> OT_iux, 我看维基百科上说沸水堆是从反应堆输出到汽轮机，压水堆才是二级交换
<pocoyo> pityonline: 还有发音啊 真高级。
<kenifanying> Moxisi,我想听听cable-的回答
<caleb-> kenifanying: 出事了就是 100%
<caleb-> kenifanying: 别跟我说啥机率低
<kenifanying> caleb-，回答哪个安全
<pityonline> pocoyo: 还是女声的哦
<roylez_> pityonline: 如果有espeak的话，似乎是，忘了，写了很久了
<OT_iux> billlee: 恩……也许我弄混了压水堆和沸水堆……
<Moxisi> kenifanying: 都是兄弟，就是一说，无所谓了
<OT_iux> billlee: ><
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 有用netbeans的吗  小弟遇到麻烦了 !!!  请求帮助...........
<ofan> Freebuilder: '\/[^ ]*'
<caleb-> 昨晚之前日本 zf 还说大丈夫呢
<Colin-shzsc> 感觉 caleb- 的说话风格很像铁血的那些极端分子
<kenifanying> Moxisi,：-）
<Moxisi> 国内好多东西都已不敢信任，看看今天CCTV的报道，河南的健美猪
<Moxisi> 我热
<jtshs256>  :|
<pocoyo> pityonline: 你就这点出息 见个雌性的 就眼直
<ofan> Freebuilder: '\/[^ ]\+'
<caleb-> kenifanying: 你坐飞机也要挑机种的好呗
<shalee> zf都是扯淡的
 * caleb- 死不搭 DC-10
<pityonline> roylez_: 是装了espeak
<OT_iux> caleb-: 每年死于车轮下的人比核辐射死的多几万倍，你坐车么
<kenifanying> caleb-，不要绕开话题呀……
<caleb-> OT_iux: 坐壳厚的车
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ...............
<Colin-shzsc> caleb-: 知道一个电视机的辐射多大么？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 有用netbeans的吗  小弟遇到麻烦了 !!!  请求帮助....................................
<caleb-> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 俺不看电视
<billlee> OT_iux, 核心为什么要工作在高温度呢？物理课本上说核反应速率和温度无关。
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 电视的辐射和这个两回事吧
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> caleb-: 不是 IDE.....
<edison0354> caleb-: 你回复错人了吧
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我想把面板 放到左边 怎么会 窗口列表 都显示得很拥挤？
<ofan> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 不是ide?
<Colin-shzsc> caleb-: 看看看，说话还指错人，这不是在语无伦次还是在啥……
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> edison0354: 我感觉也是
<OT_iux> billlee: 这个具体我也不太清楚……我毕竟不是物理专业的……请Google吧= =
<kenifanying> myke2,一样的辐射
 * edison0354 话说今天砖家出来说日本核电站很危险
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ofan:不是    我用的netbeans6.9 有乱码
 * edison0354 然后下面的评论大家都说这下安全了……
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ofan:在网上找的 都该不了
<OT_iux> caleb-: 昨天我走高速回来，就看到对面车道的连环交通事故，先是两辆车追尾，然后后面的货车来不及避让，一个方向盘往旁边猛打，侧翻撞烂护栏
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 砖家不论说安全还是说危险都不靠谱
<myke2> kenifanying: 电视是电磁辐射, 核辐射还包括电子辐射和中子辐射, 这些都有波粒二重性的
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 砖家的话要反着听
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我还真没挪过面板
<ofan> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 不清楚,没用过netbeans
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ofan:THX
<OT_iux> kenifanying: 阴极射线管屏发出的是可见光电磁波辐射加微量的电离辐射
<Moxisi> 就是
<Moxisi> 我靠，现在很担心
<lemonhall2> ...............
<kenifanying> myke2,应该说核辐射包括伽马辐射，中子辐射……
<billlee> 核辐射有伽马射线
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 有用netbeans的吗  小弟遇到麻烦了 !!!  请求帮助....................................
<dIbMx2> edison0354: 问题是现在专家正反话全说了。
<OT_iux> kenifanying: 核辐射的电离效应大多了……
<Colin-shzsc> BBC 今天还辟谣呢，那个关于所谓亚洲国家不要出门的传言
<ofan> unrar 奋力解压中...
<myke2> kenifanying: gamma辐射就是电磁波
<pocoyo> pityonline: 空间太小 我决定放左边了。 类似那个什么 gnome-shell的那叫啥来着？
<kenifanying> OT_iux,其它不说，材料里面必然包括些放射性物质……
<myke2> kenifanying: 波长极短的光子
<edison0354> dIbMx2: ……
<DaBao> 这里变成“科技之光”节目了？
<kenifanying> myke2,没错呀，核辐射里面它就是一种……
<myke2> kenifanying: 而且能量也不同
<edison0354> pocoyo: dock
<caleb-> 这里是走近科学
<myke2> kenifanying: 核辐射是核内部电子激发, 电视那是原子核外层电子激发
<pityonline> pocoyo: 是说 unity 吗？
<dell640m> 这些常识让我想起了当年装大牛，照着维基百科给别人复制资料解答问题
<pocoyo> pityonline: 不是。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 空间太不自动隐藏了不就得了吗？
<kenifanying> myke2,核内部没有电子……
<pityonline> pocoyo: 那是 dock？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 老弹出来 看着真不爽快。 哪个 dock?
<billlee> myke2, CRT会产生X射线吧，是内层电子激发
<Freebuilder> ofan, 谢谢，我知道了，是 '^\s*\d\+:\s*\zs.*$'
<myke2> kenifanying: 是中子的衰变
<edison0354> billlee: 必然不是X
<pityonline> pocoyo: cairo-dock，gnome-do
<kenifanying> myke2,伽马～是原子核跃迁产生的……
<edison0354> billlee: 我记得是高速电子流
<myke2> kenifanying: 不是, 是E = mc^2
<myke2> kenifanying: 你说的是E = mc^2那个, 是玻尔理论, 不同的
<edison0354> myke2: 伽玛确实是原子核跃迁的
<kenifanying> myke2,中子衰变也会产生……
<jtshs256> ……………………………………………………
 * BigOne` 说起核能，我记得以前有个人很肯定的和我说，核聚变是可控的，裂变不可控。而且，还和我强调他是学化学的，肯定是这样。
<edison0354> myke2: E = mc^2是相对论……
<billlee> edison0354, CRT发射beta射线打在玻璃上会激发X光子
<kenifanying> myke2,核跃迁……核，不是电子……
<zodiac207> 今天说的,以前学的都忘了.
<Moxisi> 我靠，高深了，听不懂
<dell640m> E = mc^2是张专辑
<Moxisi> 基本就没学，老师都不认识
<myke2> edison0354: E变化量 = h * 光子频率
<myke2> edison0354: E变化量 = m变化量 * c^2
<pocoyo> pityonline: 关联包真多 受不了。 还有别的推荐没有？
<edison0354> myke2: 这个是普朗克的……
<ofan> orz.. e=mc**2都来了
<edison0354> dell640m: MC的专辑，哈哈
<kenifanying> BigOne,什么人这么神奇，核聚变可控，可以去领诺贝尔奖了
<DaBao> 。。。。，面壁，我发现我什么都不知道。。。。
<Moxisi> 都是大号龙门阵
<myke2> edison0354: 恩, 但是激发光子也满足关系的
<Moxisi> 听不懂了
<edison0354> myke2: 那个是不连续的那个
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我只知道这两个
<edison0354> myke2: 光谱
<shalee> 表示物理从来就很水...
<zodiac207> 都忘了,全忘了,但有印象尝过
<zodiac207> 学过
<dell640m> E = mc^2是mariah carey的专辑，主打歌是touch my body~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<ofan> 表示感觉很扯淡...
<kenifanying> 晕，想打的字都打不出来……
<alvin_rxg> 宅男有福了？ http://libav.org/
<wiiw> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTU1MzE0Mjk2.html
 * billlee 突然发现把量子力学的内容忘得差不多了，明天去复习
<edison0354> dell640m: 恩，我表示我有itunes plus aac的这张
<ofan> alvin_rxg: wow..
<kenifanying> billee,去看核物理跟人争论有用些
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: ffmpeg那个？
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: yo
<dell640m> edison0354: thx
<DaBao> 物理我只记得“爱吃肉鸡”的那个公式了
<roylez_> billlee: ...
<roylez_> billlee: 握爪
<roylez_> billlee: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110314/181532.html
<edison0354> dell640m: ？
<edison0354> DaBao: 那个？
<edison0354> DaBao: 哪个？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 骗人的?
<DaBao> 密度还是浮力的。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 骗什么？
<edison0354> DaBao: 囧
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 这是什么
<lifeng> ofan: 那是ffmpeg政变的结果
<edison0354> roylez_: 主席竟然上avfun？
<ofan> lifeng: 奥
<roylez_> edison0354: 不能吗？
<ofan> 搞开源了?
<Lavande> libav
<DaBao> 原来的是“肉鸡爱吃”，我为了好记，就改成“爱吃肉鸡”了，呵呵
<edison0354> roylez_: 莫非你也是ACG宅？
<edison0354> DaBao: 还是不知道你说啥……
<roylez_> edison0354: 穷人玩电脑，没办法
<jtshs256> ……………………………………………………
<myke2> edison0354: 他想说阿基米德
<DaBao> 哈哈，要的就是这效果
<lifeng> edison0354: 液体压强公式
<edison0354> myke2: ……
<edison0354> myke2: 神人
<kenifanying> 科普失败，看书去……
<Colin-shzsc> BBC 关于那条叫人不要出门的消息辟谣的正式报道（E 文）：
<Colin-shzsc> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12745128
<DaBao> 上海要发碘片了？
<Colin-shzsc> 是 BBC 辟谣
<jtshs256> 木有……
<kenifanying> DaBao,没什么用的说……
<dell640m> 这里怎么人越来越多了，以前好像没这么持续热闹
<Baili> 变风向前不必担心
<BigOne`> Baili: 靠，发什么碘片？
<DaBao> 但是说粉尘来前一小时服用效果好
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<BigOne`> DaBao: 发什么碘片？
<DaBao> 现在第一财经在讨论中
<DaBao> BigOne`: 抗辐射
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 铁针你好
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: www.redtube.com
<BigOne`> DaBao: 上海这边，基本都属于碘摄入过量的状态。
<kenifanying> DaBao,这次又是什么专家？
<DaBao> 不知道，看打开的
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 那E文除了说辟谣之外还说什么
<dell640m> http://www.redtube.com/打不开
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: redtube是少有的非flash嵌入小电影网站，苹果及手机友好度++
<MeaCulpa> dell640m: GFW
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 打不开，okay？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你不翻墙吗
<dell640m> MeaCulpa: 悲剧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 翻墙看视频太费
<DaBao> 开门
<MeaCulpa> 墙这么做会提高我国犯罪率额。。。
<Baili> 日本要彻底悲剧了
<MeaCulpa> 我还有朋友在日本呢
<Evanescence> 用crontab下载回来看，
<MeaCulpa> 据说韩国搜救队很有喜感
<DaBao> MeaCulpa: 惨了。。。
<billlee> myke2, 还提醒有什么关于地震海啸的病毒邮件
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: ...
<dell640m> 我十分关注小泉彩的消息
<Moxisi> 5个人，2条狗，
<myke2> billlee: 恩, 这个没什么关系, 还有好像就说了30km要注意一下
<DaBao> MeaCulpa: 叫他们来天朝避难吧
<void1> 刚刚静岡地震，6级
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 这样就不会看到广告，不会等待缓冲时间
<Moxisi> 狗跑了，人都找狗了
<MeaCulpa> 我有朋友在日本
<myke2> billlee: 他好像说这东西变得更加严重了但是除了当地没有任何其他意见
<Moxisi> 政权都要封锁消息
<billlee> myke2, 嗯，大概是这个意思
<MeaCulpa> 话说为什么不能搞一次核聚变把铀瞬间消耗掉
<MeaCulpa> 来一次爽快的原子弹
<Baili> 担心日本核辐射 美国人抢购碘化钾
<dell640m> 摧悲、
<MeaCulpa> Baili: 新闻里有介绍，各位准备好从中国贩盐
<billlee> MeaCulpa, 铀不能聚变
<MeaCulpa> billlee: 扔氢弹
<Evanescence> while ! grep -qi kk.php3 do echo ok 这里while后面的感叹号是什么意思?
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 有用netbeans的吗  小弟遇到麻烦了 !!!  请求帮助....................................
<billlee> MeaCulpa, 那也不能
<MeaCulpa> billlee: 瞬间加压，把铀全部激发掉
<MeaCulpa> 破坏现在的自给自足的反应模式
<myke2> billlee: U238没什么威胁吧
<billlee> MeaCulpa, 链式反应已经停止
<MeaCulpa> 对了，一直有一种声音，对广岛和长崎是否遭受过核打击表示怀疑的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110314/181383.html  这个你应该喜欢
<dell640m> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 抱歉，没用，我在fence也遇到了难题
<billlee> myke2, 没什么吧，不过一般的U都会含有U235
<Moxisi> 这个就离谱了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> dell640m:THX
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 看不了
<lifeng> Evanescence: bool值取反
<billlee> MeaCulpa, U不能聚变，这是能量守恒定律和热力学第二定律决定的。
<lifeng> billlee: 胡说八道
<billlee> MeaCulpa, 放射性强的主要是裂变产物。
<lifeng> 最近人人都成核专家
<myke2> billlee: 钚和氡是么
<billlee> lifeng, 原子序数大于U的原子结合能都大于U的结合能
<Evanescence> lifeng: 哦， 是把grep的布尔值取反阿,也就是grep读取的文件不完整就是Fail吗？
<Evanescence> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: http://www.javaeye.com/topic/144905
<Evanescence> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 试试这个
<myke2> billlee: 热力学第二定律, 不对吧, 是说: 逆向的反应不能[自发]的进行
<lifeng> billlee: 又胡说八道
<Baili> 按照老毛子那次的算法，8W 一个堆。。。
<edison0354> myke2: 对
<myke2> edison0354: 不是说反向过程永远不能进行
<OT_iux> 1945年广岛、长崎两颗原子弹爆炸对中国大陆有辐射影响么?我看还是有,不然怎么到现在还这么多脑残四处在冒。
<edison0354> myke2: 恩
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> Evanescence:好的 我试试
<edison0354> OT_iux: ……
<myke2> OT_iux: +1
<Baili> 东京南部美军基地已经探测到低水平的核辐射（连接：http://news.sina.com.cn/w/2011-03-15/220322120767.shtml）
<billlee> myke2, lifeng 但要让重核结合成为更重的核还需要大量能量，而且也更不稳定。你无法控制一个原子核，让他的熵和能量同时增加。
<pocoyo> 。。。。
<metbsd> 日本那么小还搞核设施，真是累己累周围的邻居
<Baili> 菅直人要求防卫省出动大型运输直升机CH47从空中向核电机组投放硼酸冷却剂，北泽防卫大臣感到困难
 * billlee Google Earth上的画面还是2004年的，玉树地震时怎么更新这么快？
<billlee> metbsd, 日本不用核电就不知道该怎么发电了？
<NoIE> http://noie.blogbus.com/logs/109196489.html
<metbsd> 可以用其他能源发电吧
<NoIE> billlee: 日本的电力需求太高了，别的扛不住。
<metbsd> 不一定非要核吧
<Baili> 风电不能造核弹啊233
<billlee> metbsd, 日本缺少能源矿产
<Baili> 潮汐发电也是
<metbsd> 而且日本每次发生核泄漏，都虚报危害的
<metbsd> 真实危害往往比日本政府虚报的大很多
<NoIE> 我估计，潮汐发电还代不起日本全国的psp呢。
 * lemonhall2 ..........PSP
<Baili> 。。。。。。。。。。
<jtshs256> ds……
<Baili> PS3。。。。。。。
 * edison0354 3DS
<jtshs256> 3ds……
 * edison0354 Wii
<NoIE> 以后，连日本的汽车都烧电了。
<Baili> 以后只能烧柴火了。。。。。。。
<edison0354> Baili: ……
<jtshs256> ……
 * edison0354 学园都市表示都是风力发电
<shalee> 学园都市有炮姐在,不用风力的...
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。恩。所以美琴怀疑这些风力发电机是否真的在发电。
<Baili> 话题歪了。。。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<sikao_lfs> 我感觉。这些家伙门都不可信。包括我们的。以后建核电站，我是坚决反对建人口密集区。
<sikao_lfs> 最好还是仍深山角落里。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 将fontconfig.RedHat.3.properties.src拷贝成fontconfig.properties        这句话是什么意思?
<shalee> 把它们扔到喜马拉雅山去?
<Colin-shzsc> 日本的环保势力太强，造一个火电厂就要挨批
<Baili> 深山角落里悲剧了救都救不了。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 比如罗布泊
<MeaCulpa> Baili: 核电站工作人员也就几十个，我国无所谓的
<metbsd> 把我们的核电站扔到日本去
<shalee> metbsd: +1
<MeaCulpa> 喜马拉雅估计印度要向我们宣战了
<sikao_lfs> 靠，总比人口密集区害人强吧？那样救对象可要更多了
<Baili> 泄露了不去堵，全国悲剧
<metbsd> 印度阿三早就是中国的手下败将了，敢宣战就灭了它
<dIbMx2> 发出的电还得考虑传输问题。
<shalee> ...漫画成真了...http://www.imanhua.com/comic/2288/list_52936.html
<MeaCulpa> 单位电量造成的污染和危险，核电站是最低的？
<MeaCulpa> 就像单位公里的旅程，飞机比火车安全一样，问题是一旦出了事...
<metbsd> 核电站没事就好，一出事就大麻烦
<Colin-shzsc> MeaCulpa: 我正想说这个
<metbsd> 就和坐飞机一样
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 其实也不一定，可以看看日本的核电站事故记录
<Aimerl> 应该是水电最环保吧
<MeaCulpa> 基本日本每两年核电站就有事故
<sikao_lfs> 恩。我很难确定几十万人的转移还环保。
<MeaCulpa> Aimerl: 水电？愤青骂死你
<Baili> 水电不环保
<Colin-shzsc> Aimerl: 但是水电要截留，影响生态
<metbsd> 核技术不过关
<bxl4074> 水电不可靠
<Colin-shzsc> 截流
<MeaCulpa> 中下游愤青骂死
<Aimerl> 挪威好像全国都是用水电的
<sikao_lfs> 水电我还支持些。核电还是弄到人烟少的地方吧。
<OT_iux> Aimerl: 水电对环境影响很大，而且危险系数也不小
<jtshs256> 看看三峡就知道了，水电的影响…………
<MeaCulpa> 挪威无所谓的
<Colin-shzsc> OT_iux: 垮坝
<MeaCulpa> jtshs256: 三峡怎么了？
<metbsd> 中国应该去跟大国比，老是和些小国有什么可争的
<Aimerl> 三峡不一样
<Aimerl> 出了名的倒行逆施
 * lemonhall2 我支持核电。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 三峡是没搞好，但是西部航运的需求也是迫切的
<Baili> 动物洄游，下游水量。。。。。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 支持三峡
 * lemonhall2 反正弄到无人烟的地方就OK了
<MeaCulpa> 四川的粮食都烂掉，只能酿酒
<MeaCulpa> 就是因为没有航运
 * lemonhall2 不过核电照这次看下来，如果出事情就是1000公里内都悲剧
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 三峡溃坝的话，比核弹造成的破坏会大一些
<MeaCulpa> 把三峡开发成密西西比那样
 * dIbMx2 不知道是否要支持三峡。因为资料不公开。
 * lemonhall2 所以。。。。好郁闷
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 三峡出事的话，就不是一千公里范围了……
<sikao_lfs> 核电弄到无人烟的地方不难吧？另外电网传输好像还是比较容易的。至少比煤容易运吧/
<Colin-shzsc> 三峡当初反对的真的很多
<Aimerl> 我老公跟我说过有，有个美国的游戏，第一个任务就是炸掉中国的三峡
<lemonhall2> OT_iux: 那个我知道的。。。我不喜欢水电。。。核电其实不出事情的话是最清洁的能源
<Colin-shzsc> 中国的决策上反对的那么多的真的不多见
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 你老公？
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<OT_iux> lemonhall2: 核电清洁+1
<spivoler> 风能发电最干净把
<jtshs256> 核电清洁再+1
<MeaCulpa> 可以看看美国的大河流，基本自然河道都被做掉了，航运需求迫切
<sikao_lfs> 个人感觉三峡对当时出现的先是旱情，后是水灾。然后地震都有一定影响。
<Colin-shzsc> spivoler: 风电装机容量太小
 * MeaCulpa 我国中下游愤青太多
 * lemonhall2 风力是扯淡。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Colin-shzsc> spivoler: 太阳能也是这个德行
 * lemonhall2 风力和太阳能就是过家家，玩玩可以。。。
<Colin-shzsc> spivoler: 还都占地方
<dIbMx2> 风电生产产生的污染也不小吧？
<Colin-shzsc> spivoler: 成本也高的吓人
 * lemonhall2 风力发电需要用到大量的稀土资源。。。
 * lemonhall2 不爽！！！
<metbsd> 最环保的是风力
<sikao_lfs> 恩，没法子，没有具体数据，我们全只能泛泛而谈，无法定量分析得出结论。和改进方面。
<Aimerl> 现在不是在研究地热发电吗
<metbsd> 核电站搞到可可西里才是明智之举
<Colin-shzsc> 风电厂可不是哪里都可以造的
<Colin-shzsc> metbsd: 可可西里生态脆弱
<MeaCulpa> 发展中国家就是倒霉，要发展还要考虑环保
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 。。。。。。算了，你别搞乐子。我觉得还是罗布泊好。
<Colin-shzsc> metbsd: 万一出事情还不被绿色和平骂死
<lemonhall2> .................................
 * lemonhall2 你们还没看出来问题？核电需要大量的水。。。
<spivoler> 其实即使是核电，只要有应急预案，并且突发情况时坚决执行，都是没问题的
<sikao_lfs> 哦。
<sikao_lfs> 水这就麻烦了。
<void1> 不可能突发情况坚决执行的
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall2: 水可以循环
<sikao_lfs> 那些地方无水。
<Aimerl> 2012 ＯＬ，日本区火爆内测中。
<void1> 日本这次也是，人祸>>>天灾
 * lemonhall2 哪里有水才能搞核电。。你们挑的都是罗布泊这种鬼地方。。。爆颗核弹还差不多
<Colin-shzsc> metbsd: 罗布泊那里建造成本和难度都太大
<MeaCulpa> 不过罗布泊是不行的
<Baili> 绿色和平算鸟。。。。。。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 水还真是一个方面
<Baili> 【速報】原子力安全保安院の職員、原発から50km離れた県外へ全員逃亡
<MeaCulpa> 可以在澜沧江...水量爆大，就算有泄漏也是东南亚兄弟买单
<metbsd> 我没说罗布泊，我说的是可可西里高原
<Colin-shzsc> Baili: 总不能为此去残害藏羚羊吧
<jtshs256> …………………………………………
<DaBao> 反对核电！！
 * MeaCulpa 要是把三峡建到云南，南亚和东南亚就要找美军介入了吧
<Baili> 那总不能残害中国人民吧
 * lemonhall2 你看这次日本，要不是在海边，直接可以用海水冷却。。。否则会更惨吧？
 * MeaCulpa 为了和谐，水电只好建在自己的三峡
<jtshs256> 不能因噎废食……
 * lemonhall2 就看AP1000了。。。传说中第三代核电好一些。。。。。。
<Baili> 国家点火吧。。。。。。。
<xxc> 核电一般都在海边建
<spivoler> 同意jtshs256
<metbsd> 美军怎么都会介入
<myke2> 美军者, 纸老虎也
<NoIE> 核电站本来就是建在海边、河边的。
<MeaCulpa> 要学美国老百姓开卡车集会嚷嚷环保，没油了就去打仗
<NoIE> 核电站的机轮是靠蒸汽推动的。
<metbsd> 日本发生地震，美军开着航母来
<metbsd> 美国就是唯恐天下不乱
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 我国西南任何大水系要是搞水电，东南亚和南亚就是灭顶
<metbsd> 我觉得美军不是纸老虎
<Colin-shzsc> 还有群左疯子说日本造核电站是为了准备造核武器，彻头彻尾的阴谋论
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 想象一下恒河枯竭，印度人尸体都不知道往哪里扔
<void1> 美国开航母是去救人的好吧...
<metbsd> 二战在法国登陆的美军，韩战和越战，美国都不是纸老虎
<void1> 尽管一被辐射就逃走了
<MeaCulpa> 说美军是纸老虎的人死了
<Baili> 带了780公斤大米救灾。。。。。。。。。
<metbsd> 我看美国还是勇于尝试的
<sikao_lfs> Colin-shzsc: 哈哈感觉那个算是民族主义分子。应该算是其中一派没脑子的，毕竟现在其实卡中国的外面敌人应该是美国，日本还没独立呢。
<spivoler> 对了，韩国那个搜救队丢狗的事情是真的么？
<metbsd> 中国就该警惕俄国和美国
<metbsd> 他们是中国最可怕的敌人
<edison0354> spivoler: 还有后续报道的……
<myke2> metbsd: 最可怕的敌人是自己
<Baili> 丢狗是假的。。。。。。
<finsky> 没科技，没力量，警惕有个毛用
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 没那么多敌人，美国是移民国家，跑过去就是了
<sikao_lfs> 东亚局势可以说是世界搞笑的点。世界三强交界点啊，美 俄 中
<spivoler> 狗难道还有后续故事？
<DaBao> 管理的最高境界是管思想，而不是管行为。成功的管理者就是要让自己的手下以为自己的团队是最牛X的，别人都TM的整不成
<metbsd> 韩战美国杀了多少中国军队
<spivoler> msg Baili 确定？
<sikao_lfs> 好像是18万左右。
<Baili> spivoler 确定
<sikao_lfs> 抗美援朝 你应该用这个。不应该说是韩战。
<metbsd> 因为俄国，外蒙古，外兴安岭，库页岛，都被割去了
 * edison0354 这次日本地震，韩国最给力。只派了5个人和一只狗的救援队，到了东京，狗就跑丢了，5个人全力找狗，日本还给韩国配了一个翻译。17点最新消息：日本翻译找到狗，韩国救援队5人失踪。日本自卫队排派出10人+2狗+翻译全力搜救韩国队员。 现队员找到但一人伤，现已送往医院救治~ 棒子V5
<edison0354> spivoler: 自己看……
<spivoler> Baili 好吧。。。
<metbsd> 韩战不就是中美大战，战场在朝鲜半岛吗
<Baili> 抗美援朝= =
<metbsd> 那些志愿军全部都是中国的正规军
<Baili> 话说，沿海房价要跌了。。。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 记住中国国际地位和百年屈辱 最硬气的仗就是抗美援朝。别用什么外国的寒战来称呼。
<Hceasy> 那啥 论坛出状况了？
<Baili> 论坛略卡。。。。。。
<DaBao> 实测，论坛正常
<jtshs256> 论坛流畅……
<sikao_lfs> 包括韩国，当初我们是不承认的。是90年代那帮人承认的。
<Hceasy> 我刚才登陆时显示了个图片 红字 opps
<metbsd> 抗美援朝是唇亡齿寒的道理
<Aimerl> 你们都是用ubuntu的吗？？？
<Hceasy> 手机。。。
<Baili> Fedora。。。。。
<Hceasy> <Aimerl> 电脑上arch
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 我是。。不过这里多了去了
<DaBao> 手机中装 UB？
<Hceasy> <DaBao> 。。。。
<dIbMx2> hehe
<sikao_lfs> 抗美援朝，保家卫国；唇亡齿寒.
<Aimerl> 感觉ubuntu挺麻烦的
<Baili> Android手机？
<Hceasy> <DaBao> 你想象力真丰富 其实我也想 就是没时间
<DaBao> 呵呵
<Hceasy> <Baili> wm
<DaBao> Hceasy: 刷了
<sikao_lfs> 到现在中国最硬气，国际上服气的就是抗美援朝。其他的别人都不服的。
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 你是没用过其他发行吧？
<Hceasy> <DaBao> 恩
<Baili> 福岛第一核电站三号机组北京时间10点（应为22点）发生爆炸，目测有黑烟，还不知道炸掉了什么
<jtshs256> 还是arch最不折腾……
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 核弹…
<jtshs256> 黑烟…………
<Aimerl> lemonhall2，现在用ＭＡＣ，还是ＭＡＣ方便
<myke2> 啊, 无非想说是蘑菇云
<caleb-> 这年头没核弹都没人鸟
<Hceasy> 都已经泄露了 当局隐瞒
<MeaCulpa> 中国境内尚武美国驻军，除了台海
<DaBao> 靠，第五爆了？
<caleb-> 朝鲜有了核弹就抖起来了
<Router2> Aimerl Arch & openSUSE
<MeaCulpa> 核弹是资本嘛
<sikao_lfs> 恩。核弹也是别人服气的。但是核彈估计也就是吓唬人的。用于军事。。。。。。。。不知道当初毛主席的预言是不是真的。
<MeaCulpa> arch 真的没办法装多个python?
<jtshs256> 可以啊……
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 我国远程导弹还不错？
<Hceasy> 所以烧饼的议员前些阵子嚷嚷要发展核弹
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Aimerl> Router2: 好用吗，好像我的机器显卡装不上
<Baili> 路透社报道，美国海军宣布，目前已有更多美国在日军事人员在低辐射检测中呈阳性反应，即他们已受到轻微辐射的袭击。但美国海军在日本的援救行动将继续进行。此外，一些原定抵达本州岛东海岸救援的美海军舰船将转向日本西海岸进发，原因是存在核辐射的危险。
<myke2> Albert Einstein签署的那个建议书真是害人不浅
<Baili> 核弹，就在发射架上有用。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 导弹估计服气的不多。
<metbsd> ”国际上“就是美国为首的西方国家
<Baili> 扔出去就没用了
<MeaCulpa> arch 可以装多版本么，比如Python 3.1 + 2.7 +2.6
<Hceasy> 那啥 腾讯跟百度扭上了
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 导弹打不准没关系的，核弹头不讲准确度
<Hceasy> 百度文库
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 请继续用你的MAC，不是程序员少折腾
<DaBao> Hceasy: 又一场流氓之战？
<jtshs256> 2.7和2.6没试过，这点还是gentoo 好…………
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 水下发射技术掌握了，拦截难度就大了
<MeaCulpa> jtshs256: 我可不想我的系统只有一个Python...
<Hceasy> <DaBao> 不是 作家联名声讨的
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 一般都只用一个 python 啊
<Hceasy> <DaBao> 你去腾讯看看
<Aimerl> lemonhall2: 确实，操作系统什么的太复杂了
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 用python办正事的人大多会有2.x 和 3 共存嘛
<jtshs256> py3.1和2肯定可以的，不过arch里py2.x貌似要打朴有天hon
<jtshs256> python2
<MeaCulpa> jtshs256: ...杯具
<Hceasy> <Aimerl> 但很有意思啊 特别是arch gentoo之类的 自己组装可爽
<DaBao> 表示对《命令与征服》的粒子炮（超武）感兴趣
 * MeaCulpa 的Gentoo没有自己组装，是电脑自动组装
<Hceasy> gentoo是编译 少说了一句
<MeaCulpa> 粒子跑...是不是炮管是电梯井
<Aimerl> Hceasy: 复杂的我不会弄的，之前就觉得ubuntu 不好弄
<DaBao> 发现好多战略游戏上面的武器，现在都一一成为现实了
<MeaCulpa> gentoo 编译也只是不得已的副作用
<Router2> Aimerl 各配置不好说，普遍配置的基本都没问题
<caleb-> 电磁炮的设想都几十年了
<MeaCulpa> Hceasy: 如果世界上存在存储空间存放所有包的所有USE 组合的binary, Gentoo就不需要编译
<Hceasy> <Aimerl> ubuntu最人性化了感觉 之前折腾suse要累死
<caleb-> 炮姐++++++++
<jtshs256> 世界上存在存储空间存放所有包的所有USE 组合的binary……无法想象……
<MeaCulpa> Hceasy: 但是目前来说，没有谁有这个实力host那么庞大的文件
 * lemonhall2 Aimerl 估计是这里唯一的一个妹子。。。。不过不知到年纪多大。。。
<DaBao> 还有就是007上的，利用太阳光聚焦成激光，从太空打击敌方目标
<MeaCulpa> 所以Gentoo要编译，也只是不得已的副作用而已，没必要强调这个特性
<Aimerl> lemonhall2: ...........
<Baili> 黄金眼= +
<caleb-> 以前妹子还有几个，估计都被吓走了
<sikao_lfs> 那个炮姐更牛叉，她的电磁炮还根本不遵守一般的定律，甚至不遵守电的定律
<Hceasy> <MeaCulpa> 。
<jtshs256> 痛苦一阵，安逸一阵，没办法……
 * lemonhall2 这种地方不适合女人呆。。。。。。。
<Baili> 荷马就是物理白痴。。。。。。。。
<DaBao> 黄金眼是大气表层核爆
<Aimerl> 你们刚才给我出的那个上facebook的主意已经不能用了
 * Hceasy →_→
<MeaCulpa> 按照Fallout的说法，俄罗斯莫名其妙的就没了，中国军队从白令海峡开进北美
<metbsd> 在国内怎么上facebook啊
<DaBao> 开门呗
<Hceasy> <Aimerl> vpn
<Baili> IPV6
<Aimerl> Hceasy: 是的，还是用ＶＰＮ上了
<Hceasy> <metbsd> vpn
<sikao_lfs> 恩。那个作者也是乱搞宗教。基本都是半瓶醋。唯一遗憾的是我们这么多人喜欢这个超电磁炮
<jtshs256> 学校里ipv6，家里vpn……
<metbsd> VPN要钱的吧
<Hceasy> <Baili> ipv6没vpn方便
<MeaCulpa> Fallout 的设想是将来人类的大规模杀伤武器都被淘汰了，直接核战+单兵作战
<Aimerl> 有免费的啊
<metbsd> 有没有在国内免费上facebook的途径
<Hceasy> <Hceasy> 有free的
<metbsd> 能给个网址吗
<Aimerl> metbsd: greenvpn
<dIbMx2> 同求免费vpn.
<taian> man 可以查脚本语言的语法吗? 例如:［ -f /etc/shadow ］里的 -f 的含义
<MeaCulpa> Facebook上去也就是往web game吧，啥意思
<lemonhall2> caleb-: 这个妹子让我想起我在一个网站上另一个妹子的简介，会翻墙，会杀马。。。会做饭，会XX。。。。
<Aimerl> 一个月200Ｍ
<DaBao> 话说电磁炮很牛X的
<Hceasy> 这里有女人？？？？
<MeaCulpa> railgun
<Colin-shzsc> 用 miredo 建 ipv6 隧道后通过 vpn 连 GAE 上的 WallProxy
<dIbMx2> 有女人很奇怪吗？
 * Hceasy 女人在哪里？
<Colin-shzsc> 不对，是通过 ipv6 连 GAE
<MeaCulpa> 墙内可以上Tumblr么，求验证
<MeaCulpa> http://www.tumblr.com/
<Hceasy> <dIbMx2> 之前论坛里就一个banban 现在跟del跑了 再没见过了
<Aimerl> MeaCulpa: 那是什么东西啊
<dIbMx2> MeaCulpa: 上不了。
<MeaCulpa> Aimerl: 一个围脖，图片比较多
<lemonhall2> Hceasy: 什么？你这个句子很有趣啊
<DaBao> 不能，必须用轻功
<Colin-shzsc> gtalk 群里核爆了，唉……
<Hceasy> <lemonhall2> 你？你？你新来的？
<dIbMx2> 有 ssh 和 vpn 哪个好写？现在用的 ssh 速度一般。
<Aimerl> MeaCulpa: 噢，感觉不错
<lemonhall2> Hceasy: 我心来的，求八卦
<Colin-shzsc> 还是 irc 这边的人素质高一些……
<lemonhall2> dIbMx2: 去国外买主机吧
<MeaCulpa> Aimerl: 你在墙外？Tumblr比较无脑，界面简单，所以那些发黄图的比较喜欢
<Evanescence> 最近google reader总是无法打开，变得很频繁了
<Aimerl> MeaCulpa: 真恶心，不上了
<dIbMx2> lemonhall2: 需求不大，再加囊空如洗。
<MeaCulpa> Aimerl: 看你的兴趣啊，对每个人来说，不一样，哈哈
 * lemonhall2 表示我用某软件，翻墙。。最近效果也是不佳
<Aimerl> 我只要能上facebook就满足了
 * Hceasy banban 本论坛一mm 生物系 博士？ 后来和论坛里del那个人好上 然后双双消失。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 博士mm
<caleb-> fanzeyi: svn 有你的 po 了
 * lemonhall2 另外我十分想设置代理服务器只针对某个网站，比如READER。。。有人有办法么？
<Hceasy> <lemonhall2> 怎么说？
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 我靠。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall2: firefox+foxyproxy
 * lemonhall2 博士。。。。
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 牛哥好
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall2: 你用啥浏览器
<lemonhall2> MeaCulpa: 它可以设置只针对READER么？
<Aimerl> 不如chrome+proxy switchy
<caleb-> fanzeyi: 你的大名也上 about: 了，贺！
<Lavande> pocoyo: 早
<Baili> 6.0余震在富士山下10公里…………这坑爹啊
<pocoyo> Lavande: 你刚起？
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 好个蛋。
<caleb-> 东京之南
<lemonhall2> MeaCulpa: 我现在在代理服务器哪里填写了一大堆例外。。不爽啊。。。其实我只是想翻READER
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall2: url, 正则
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> ？？？
<MeaCulpa> Aimerl: chromium是假的
<MeaCulpa> Aimerl: chromium 太次了，完全没有用户体验
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 怎么了 ？难道你在日本不成？＾_＾||
<Lavande> pocoyo: 呃。。马上睡觉啊
<Lavande> pocoyo: 晚安
<Hceasy> pocoyo: 晚安
<pocoyo> Lavande: good night
<Aimerl> MeaCulpa: chrome啊，不是ＯＳ
 * lemonhall2 来几个人陪我玩4W吧
<Lavande> 今天的聊天记录很有意思，明天过来看，先睡觉
<MeaCulpa> Aimerl: 我是说chrome
<Hceasy> pocoyo: ,-) 无视我。。。
 * lemonhall2 我玩了一天的24点。。还没有掌握波兰式。。。烦
<dIbMx2> 今天 315。这网络也是残次品，还没的投诉。
<DaBao> 《日本沉没》现实版
<pocoyo> Hceasy: ....
<Aimerl> MeaCulpa: 可以用的啊，我之前一直是chrome+proxy switchy+tor
<MeaCulpa> 每年315，CCAV都会鼓吹黑客泛滥论
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 你是有lp的淫。
<MeaCulpa> Aimerl: 那不爽，chrome不能分tab走不同的proxy
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 她不来irc
<MeaCulpa> Aimerl: chrome对socks支持也不好
<lemonhall2> Hceasy: 唔。。。
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 我也不上qq
<pocoyo> lemonhall2: 把规则删了 自己添加一个自定义规则不就行了？
<bao_> greenvpn真的可以啊
<MeaCulpa> Aimerl: 按理是PAC, 但是不知道为什么chrome不同的tab会乱走
<bao_> 就是很慢
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 被揪着了是会打pp外加不给饭吃的
<Aimerl> MeaCulpa: 那不就不知道了，mac 上chrome的速度很快的
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 我让她上
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: chrome 哪里都很快。。。。
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 你怕老婆？
<lemonhall2> Hceasy: 你多大啊？
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 你没她联系方式*^o^*
<MeaCulpa> Aimerl: 速度不是唯一....再说FF4现在速度不输了
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 宠她
<Hceasy> Hceasy: 20
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 你lp 我要她联系方式干啥。 我不干那事。
<Hceasy> <lemonhall2> 20
<lemonhall2> Hceasy: 唔。。。。。。。结婚还很远。。。。。
<lemonhall2> Hceasy: 万事皆有可能～～～～～
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 怕就怕呗。 真丢我们省的人的脸。
<Aimerl> MeaCulpa: FF感觉现在有点庸肿了，不像以前那么小巧
<Hceasy> <lemonhall2> 从小扯大的 不怕
<void1> ff从来都不小巧
<lemonhall2> Hceasy: 唔。。很好
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 都是咱省的 丢人也是家里事
<Aimerl> void1: 只管用最好的呗，不行了就再换
<Hceasy> <lemonhall2> o∩_∩o
<MeaCulpa> Aimerl: FF 支持的操作系统是chrome的三倍，当然臃肿...但是FF4好很多，话说Chrome很臃肿啊
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 哥是纯爷们儿 跟你不是一路人 估计你也是天天跪搓板的命 她指东你都不敢望西 哈哈哈哈
<dIbMx2> 希望 FF
<MeaCulpa> Mozilla从来都是支持一长串没人用的OS...
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: FF 支持的操作系统chrome都支持啊
<dIbMx2> 早日 rc 完。
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: mobile FF 和 desktop FF 不是一个东西
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 我说FF的codebase, 还有mozilla
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 没家庭暴力 和睦相处 要不能走这么久？
<Aimerl> MeaCulpa: 差不多了，chrome以前是缺少组件，现在也挺好用的
<MeaCulpa> 几乎所有unix, OS/2
<MeaCulpa> chrome fbsd上编译过么？可以用么？
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 可以
<MeaCulpa> 哦，AIX?
 * MeaCulpa 去试试看... 依赖估计太多
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 那我以后 有事 直接找弟妹算了。 你也当不了家。
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 弟妹？？？
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: Chromium runs on Linux, IRIX, AIX, SunOS and Windows-based systems
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 弟弟妹妹。
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 没嫩多
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 不错，binary
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 就一个哥
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 只要赐我vimperator和foxyproxy一样好用的，我就chrome...
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 直说嘛。目前没有
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu中vim运行有许些问题需要高手帮忙！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321497&p=2236747#p2236747 最下面一行，“已设定选项 'readonly' (请加 ! 强制执行)” 要怎么解决啊？ 各位大佬，高手！！！ 俺才开始接触的 统计信息: 发表于 由 linsilin — 2011-03-15 23:02
<Aimerl> MeaCulpa: proxy switchy啊
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 我退出一下 你看我quit后面的提示语是什么
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 好。
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 我看不到。
<Hceasy> 额 想问下 机器人和论坛是整合的么？
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 屏蔽掉了。
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 是 一起的。
<Hceasy> 哦 暂时开下
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 我还真不会暂时开。
<sikao_lfs> 那个来自QQ空间的图片无法看到。
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 那能通过irc发帖么？
<sikao_lfs> 估计是vim的一个无法保存的问题
<Aimerl> 想不到还有那么多人玩ＩＲＣ的，我还以为这东西已经作古了呢
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 不让发 你还想乱发
<Hceasy> <Aimerl> 。。。
<sikao_lfs> Aimerl: 感觉除非无程序员集团，否则肯定要这种聊天。这种聊天可能专门是处理问题的。
<caleb-> 现在 irc 是人少了
<Hceasy> 提示redonly 是读写权限的问题 估计是保存不了 我上论坛不方便 谁去回帖？
<Aimerl> 我读书的时候好像用的人还挺多的
<sikao_lfs> 问题是他发的图。我也看不到啊。
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 大姐。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 听口气起码都26+
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 回啥？
<Hceasy> 链接上一般都带qq号 试试看能用搜搜搜到不
<Aimerl> lemonhall2: never mind
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 没事 就刚才机器人不吼了一嗓子 嘛
<soiamso> gmail 有什么替代？
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 回什么？
<lemonhall2> soiamso: 没有替代的。。。
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 刚才新手区那个vim 的问题
<Aimerl> hotmail
<lemonhall2> soiamso: 最近连IMAP也不顺
<caleb-> soiamso: 另一个 gmail
<lemonhall2> soiamso: 烦躁啊
<spivoler> soiamso, 可以自己搭一个邮件服务器
 * lemonhall2 我是有READER强迫症的。。可是它总是墙。。。。。。。。。。
<caleb-> 不同帐号常在 不同服务器/不同版本的gmail
<soiamso> spivoler: 但是 web 界面有这么好用吗？
<Hceasy> 手机op党 现在依旧登陆不了论坛
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。有人先回了。我在4楼
<roylez_> lemonhall2: firefox + brief
<Hceasy> 牛哥还在？
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 我？
<lemonhall2> roylez_: 唔。。好。。我去嗖嗖
<pocoyo> roylez_: biref 是什么？
<soiamso> 这个可能跟最近的会议有关
<roylez_> pocoyo: firefox 看feed的插件
<pocoyo> roylez_: greader不成？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 懒得开
<lemonhall2> roylez_: 唔。。可以缓解一些
<roylez_> pocoyo: 那个慢了点
<Hceasy> pocoyo: 水区你那个坟被挖了
<Hceasy> ！
<Hceasy> ！bot
<Hceasy> !
<NoIE> 我要上传一个文件，ED6104.ogg。
<NoIE> 提示服务器错误。
<Hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<NoIE> 删掉6和4
<NoIE> 变成ED10.ogg
<NoIE> 正常。
<Hceasy> <NoIE> why？？
<Hceasy> !
<Hceasy> !google
<lubotu2> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Hceasy> ! google
<pocoyo> roylez_: Brief 1.5.2 无法被安装，因为它与 Iceweasel 3.5.17 无法兼容.
<pocoyo> !2b| Hceasy
<lemonhall2> NoIE: 唔。。。难道是关键词？
<NoIE> lemonhall2：看样子，中国应该推行八进制。12357890
<roylez_> pocoyo: 我的firefox向来是自己安装的
<pocoyo> roylez_: 怎么安装？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 你自己从官方下那个tar包，解压缩就能用
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我还是老老实实呆着。吧。
 * roylez_ 睡觉
<Aimerl> 睡觉
<lemonhall2> NoIE: 你不是去睡了么？
<NoIE> lemonhall2：我睡醒了，不行吗？
<lemonhall2> NoIE: ...............
<caleb-> NoIE: 89 也不行
<lemonhall2> caleb-: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall2> caleb-: 真是关键词
<caleb-> 是啊
<caleb-> 六进制威武
<pocoyo> 我想知道 如何 把视频 按时间切断？
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 找个 摄像机拍。。
<pocoyo> Hceasy: gmlive刚好可以录。
<Hceasy> !＞3＜ ｜pocoyo
<Hceasy> !＞3＜ |pocoyo
<Hceasy> !＞3＜ | pocoyo
<Hceasy> 那个让机器人跟某人说话的命令怎么用？‘’
<Hceasy> !flood | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hceasy> !quiet | pocoyo
<Hceasy> !hi | pocoyo
<wolftankk> 现在这个时候人好少- -
<AnThOnYhO> 有没有国外的
<yudun> -__-
<yudun> 应该有把
<AnThOnYhO> 我有一个网页想找国外的人帮忙打开一下。
<yudun> 你换个IP不就得了
<wolftankk> 翻墙就可以了
<AnThOnYhO> vpn也不行
<AnThOnYhO> 是twimbow的邀请
<yudun> 对了兄弟们。
<yudun> 某网站有一年免费VPN。。。。。。-__-
<AnThOnYhO> 什么网站
<yudun> 我是不是太好了^_^
<yudun> 等下
<yudun> CyberGhost
<AnThOnYhO> 你这夜猫当然好了
<yudun> http://www.freegroup.org/2011/03/cyberghost-vpn-premium-account/
<yudun> 已经被BLOCK
<yudun> 不过你只要越过去注册个帐号，就有一年VPN。
<yudun> 上次说的SSH，已经停止注册了
 * oinil 睡不着
 * yudun 看python
 * oinil 睡觉
 * yudun 听凤凰传奇
 * AnThOnYhO_ 要抱MM去了。
<yudun> AnThOnYhO_: 上网搜空老师
 * yudun 上网搜空老师
<yudun> //
<AnThOnYhO_> 今天sheldon fo了哥
<yudun> AnThOnYhO_: -_-求推号，求方法
<AnThOnYhO_> 他的推是 @sheldoncooper
<AnThOnYhO_> 我发了一句 hello sheldon this is a greeting come from china fans.
<AnThOnYhO_> 午睡后就看到他fo了哥
<yudun> AnThOnYhO_: -_-
<yudun> hello sheldon this is a greeting come from another china fans...
<yudun> 我明白鸟
<jtshs256> One more...
<yudun> AnThOnYhO_: sheldon的推页背景图片是啥？
<AnThOnYhO_> 不知道
<AnThOnYhO_> 一点都不好看
<AnThOnYhO_> 我的推 @anthonyho
<yudun> AnThOnYhO_: 我第一反映像个屁股
<AnThOnYhO_> 你可以发推问他呀
<yudun> AnThOnYhO_: 有道理
<AnThOnYhO_> 看到了
<yudun> AnThOnYhO_: 恩
<AnThOnYhO_> 手机通知了
<yudun> AnThOnYhO_: 还能手机通知？
<AnThOnYhO_> 手机上有推送功能
<AnThOnYhO_> 会第一时间 通知我
<yudun> AnThOnYhO_:哦
<AnThOnYhO_> 先闪了
<yudun> 有人在不？
<yudun> -_______-我来问问提Py
<jtshs256> ...............
<yudun> jtshs256: eval一个字符串数组嘛意思？
<yudun> jtshs256: 正分析一个抓人人好友的脚本,一半读不懂了
<jtshs256> Error.......Irc....
<^k^>  06:13
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-16
<WilliamPan> 早上好，
<xiamx>  早上好
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]VirtualBox里跑迅雷为什么连不上bt的tracker？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321511&p=2236813#p2236813 如题。。。。物理机就正常了。。。 (本来还想删掉物理机的系统。。。看这情况不能删啊) Ubuntu下载没速度。。。还就得用迅雷－ － 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgf4242 — 2011-03-16 8:13
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]find看帮助是 -exec command {} + , 不是\啊。。\是怎么看出来的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321514&p=2236838#p2236838 如题。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgf4242 — 2011-03-16 9:10
<lemonhall> ofan: 你要买房了？
<WilliamPan> 医院里人今天蛮少的
<leaveboy> ...
<WilliamPan> 都是老先生和老太太
<lemonhall> 5.5.10.10这明显有解啊。。。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 5.5.10.10这明显有解啊。。。
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 被你玩坏了
<OT_iux> 我去修修
<leaveboy> lemonhall:  解什么
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 擦！！
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 24点啊。。。我练习了一天还没有掌握波兰式
<lemonhall> leaveboy: -*55/1010
<leaveboy> 。。。
<leaveboy> 1 5 5 5
<leaveboy> 3 3 8 8
<leaveboy> 算去
<WilliamPan> 24点?
<leaveboy> 5 5 10 10 太简单啦
<leaveboy> 当然
<WilliamPan> 4x6
<lemonhall> 8.9.7.5
<lemonhall> 这个？用波兰式怎么解？
<lemonhall> 我波兰式写错了
<leaveboy>  8975 也太简单
<ofan> lemonhall: 额  不买...
<missing> ofan: 你有去slitaz的irc混吗?
<if_else> 各位，使用 bitlbee 和 gtalk，怎么保存账户信息，每次都要手动输入，太麻烦了，要写入 irssi 的配置吗？谢谢
<ofan> missing: 没有额..
<ofan> if_else: save
<leaveboy> if_else: 搞完之后save
<missing> ofan: 我看见你的nick了
<ofan> missing: 哪里?
<missing> ofan: 还以为网警到处偷窥呢
<ofan> ...
<missing> :-D
<rainnighte> 有没有遇到过apt 安装软件的时候 死在 Processing triggers for man-db ...这里
<OT_iux> @@ 暂时没有
<leaveboy> 可能实在查找索引
<leaveboy> 你等等就好了
<rainnighte> 昨天晚上 一直到现在
<rainnighte> 都停在那
<rainnighte> dpkg 安装没有问题
<Aimerl> IRC 里也有网警吗？
<if_else> ofan: leaveboy :谢谢各位兄台了！
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，是保存在哪个文件里面？是 irssi的配置文件吗？谢谢
<ofan> if_else: 是在一个单独文件里..
<leaveboy> if_else: ubuntu在 /var/lib/bitlbee/*.xml
<if_else> leaveboy: 是 .bitlbee.conf 里面指定的 ConfigDir 啊啊，原来如此，谢谢两位兄台了
<if_else> 各位，zsh 中的history 好像和 bash 的不一样，bash 的可以使用 history +200 可以查看最进200条历史
<if_else> zsh 的 history 使用哪个参数？谢谢
<leaveboy> if_else: history 200
<work_> help
<work_> nick
<work_> nick levi
<tenzu> work_: starts with slash
<work_> ?
<work_> nothing changed
<work_> \/nick levi
<work_> '/help
<work_> $help
<leaveboy> if_else: 最近好像是 history -200
<testuserLL> 各请好，请问bash 里的 “chromium %s”   %s 啥意思啊？我man bash了一下没找到。。。
<work_> quit
<testuserLL> 还有，比如说我想find 所有cpp和h文件， 除了用 find . -regex ".*.cpp"
<testuserLL> 还有，比如说我想find 所有cpp和h文件， 除了用 find . -regex ".*.cpp\|.*.h"外能用-name参数实现吗？
<testuserLL> thanks :)
<iGoogle> testuserLL: 不是有 -o
<leaveboy> testuserLL:  如果不向下搜索就ls吧
<leaveboy> testuserLL: ls *.cpp
<FrankLv> 我这里ssh连接是经过HTTP proxy的，老断。ssh我设置了TCPKeppAlive,没设置对还是HTTP Proxy本身就容易断？
<debianer> 请问，在python交互终端，如何进入某个目录？
<ofan> testuserLL: find . -name ... 也可以
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 你咋不说可以ls */*.cpp */*.h
<iGoogle> lol
<leaveboy> 。。。
<jyf1987> pufei: 本朝四大杀器：弹无虚发发改委、捧谁谁死央视嘴。无坚不摧城管队、一滴致命影帝泪。
<ofan> debianer: import os;os.chdir
<iGoogle> 这至少还2层嘛。find本来就带-o。你不说
<debianer> ofan: 不能直接进入吗
<iGoogle> 听说py随便作啥，都要加载一个模块嘛
<ofan> debianer: 用ipython,直接cd就可以
<ofan> debianer: ipython比较方便
<debianer> ofan: 然后怎么操作
<debianer> ofan: ipython自带有吗
<ofan> debianer: ipython 可以做shell用
<debianer> ofan: 我在windows下
<ofan> debianer: 也可以吧
<debianer> ofan: 你说，os.chdir后面要怎么做
<ofan> debianer: .... os.chdir('/home')
<notedit> w
<notedit> 我在用proxychain 的时候出现 ld.so: object 'libproxychains.so.3' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded
<notedit> 有人遇到过么
<^k^> notedit, ....  ㍣ 
<Kandu> debianer: 你有幾個 nick 呢？ (debianer yinxiuqu linuxboy...)
<notedit> jyf1987: 帮我解决一下
<taian_> 如何批量把odt转成pdf?
<jyf1987> 问：如何解决那些群众意见最大的问题？答：把那些意见最大的群众解决掉。
<debianer> Kandu: 老大我就着一个啊
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你的ip咋都是2的。
<iGoogle> 这么整齐
<testuserLL> 不好意思，刚才有点事
<ofan> import this
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 干你妹
<testuserLL> iGoogle: -o?这个没用过啊，我待会儿研究一下
<iGoogle> jyf1987222
<testuserLL> leaveboy: 是需要连子目录也一块搜索：）
<iGoogle> testuserLL: 就是 -or嘛。直接连写就是。@@@@
<testuserLL> ofan: 嗯，主要是我不知道-name后面的参数写啥
<testuserLL> iGoogle: 我试下啊
<testuserLL> find . -name "*.cpp" -or "*.h"  ??
<testuserLL> iGoogle:  find . -name "*.cpp" -or "*.h"  ??
<iGoogle> @ -o -iname
<ofan> testuserLL: 写posix正则,具体看下man 就知道了
<testuserLL> iGoogle: 哦，看到了，我再试下
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 瞎扯
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 小2
<iGoogle> ~jyf@221.221.12.222
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你是小3
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 崽子
<testuserLL> iGoogle:  find . -name "*.cpp" -or -name "*.h"   ,  yes 这样是可以的， 谢谢
<testuserLL> ofan: ok
<leaveboy> testuserLL: find . -name "*.h" -o -name "*.c" -o -name "*.cc" -o -name "*.cs
<if_else> leaveboy: 直接加数字就可以了，谢谢兄台
<leaveboy> if_else: 加-号数字才是
<FrankLvWeb> uniq 的 -f, --skip-fields=N avoid comparing the first N fields  这个field不好理解，按照什么来分割的呢？找不到类似 delimit的参数
<leaveboy> if_else: 直接数字不是
<zodiac207> 网页客户端竟然不支持命令，顶
<Aimerl> zodiac207,IRC的网页客户端？
<zodiac207> 嗯，freenode自己的客户端
<testuserLL> leaveboy: thanks:)
<Aimerl> zodiac207，用XCHAT嘛，比较方便
<zodiac207> 公司电脑，用WEB的方便点。
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321521&p=2236989#p2236989 ubuntu系统自己更新到RC1的！虽然官方到RC2了！ 有图~~ rc1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 manhua — 2011-03-16 11:25
<if_else> 各位 ，debian 安装 alsa 后 alsamixer 不能调节声音。/etc/init.d/alas-ultis 启动了。何解？谢谢
<if_else> 如何查看自己的声卡设备？谢谢。
<iGoogle> aplay -l
<iGoogle> 确定使用的alsa?
<kasion> irc 听说debian有中文名
<leaveboy> if_else: lspci
<if_else> iGoogle: 是的，我是安装的 alsa
<if_else> leaveboy: 兄台，谢谢。00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<if_else> 怎么查看对应的 膜的
<if_else> mode 是否已经加载
<if_else> 谢谢
<if_else> iGoogle: aplay -l 显示：aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<Lavande> 鬼童鞋写的咆哮文出名了:-D
<Lavande> http://wowubuntu.com/paoxiao.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 咆哮体之- 学计算机的，你们伤不起！ [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<leaveboy> Lavande: 这篇文章最近转发率比较搞
<Lavande> leaveboy: 哈哈，后面的评论，估计是wow有史以来最多的一篇吧
<lifeng> 最近aron小朋友上哪去了？
<leaveboy> Lavande: :-)
<iGoogle> if_else: 你是gnome?
<jyf1987> lifeng: 阿龙说来北京 但是不见消息
<leaveboy> 今年群聊要崛起！
<lifeng> jyf1987: 哦哦，多谢
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 找他lp去了吧。
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 但是现在还没出现 奇怪
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 这很明显吗 缠绵去了 跑这儿干啥。
<leaveboy> 3/c
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 但是他是要上学的哈 现在都周三了
<testuserLL> vim的问题，一个xml文件的后缀是conf，现在开了syntax不能显示颜色，我记得在文件里加一行什么东西就能让它以xml的高亮方式打开，但格式我给忘 了，哪位给个例子？我用emacs的，vim不熟
<testuserLL> thanks!
<Kandu> testuserLL: :set ft=xml
<Kandu> if_else: 試試 sudo alsaconf
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • 关于猜数字游戏的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321534&p=2237027#p2237027 A代表位置和数字都正确,B代表数字都正确,请问 下面代码哪里有问题? #include <iostream> using namespace std; int number[4],guess[4]; int A=0,B=0; int main() { cin>>guess[0]>>guess[1]>>guess[2]>>guess[3]; number[0]=0; number[1]=1; number[2]=2; number[3]=3; void compare(); compare(); c ...
<yudun> 怎么用ipython查看已经定义了的变量？
<jimmyxu> yudun: dir()
<yudun> jimmyxu: roger,thanx
<if_else> iGoogle: 不是，是 base + awesome
<tyndz> cedet里面的这个警告怎么处理：  Warning: cedet-called-interactively-p called with 0 arguments, but requires 1
 * edison0354 刺客信条兄弟会放下载啦～～～
<shantu> 哇
<shantu> 爽
<edison0354> http://www.verycd.com/topics/2884570/
<shantu> 不过已经玩过了
<edison0354> shantu: 没主机的泪奔飘过
<edison0354> happyaron: ～～～～～
<yudun> 我的文档是utf-8编码,一个字符串直接打印出来没问题，但是貌似eval后装进list就自动转化成ASC2了，怎么解决？
<shantu> edison0354, 那真是辛苦你了    我ps3玩的
 * edison0354 Eleanor 分享 郑点点 的日志 请善待老公，其实男人不容易有一种现象，稍留心
<shantu> 额    什么情况
<edison0354> happyaron: ～～～～～～～～～
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
<edison0354> cfy: 看完没？
<Reiase> 诸位最近gmail可能用啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求助，安装软件出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321535&p=2237059#p2237059 统计信息: 发表于 由 枫叶的红 — 2011-03-16 12:42
<jtshs256> 可用
<edison0354> http://imagebin.org/143293
<zcp> ....
<zcp> ?
<MaskRay> cfy: print %{'int'} 这样为什么不能输出 %int？
<Evanescence> edi
<Evanescence> edison0354: 你是机器人?
<leaveboy> ！bot | Evanescence
<leaveboy> ！？
<Evanescence> leaveboy: edison0354 真的是机器人阿，和k一样吗?
<leaveboy> no
<MaskRay> cfy: 知道了，package variable 才能用 symbolic reference
<Colin-shzsc> Gmail 可用，但不稳定，即便加了 ipv6 的 hosts 有时也很慢
<ofan> 我这一直都很稳定
<Aimerl> Gmail不是一直可以用吗？
<Reiase> 最近访问很慢哦，还老是断
<Aimerl> 还好吧，手机访问挺快的
<lemonhall2> 3*(9-(10-9)) 这个的前缀表达式怎么写？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 关于硬盘安装ubuntu10.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321547&p=2237114#p2237114 说来惭愧，97年开始用win95到现在14年了，还是个电脑系统入门水平 硬件比较熟悉，网络也就入门 最近开始下狠心要恶补下 系统这块，尤其是厌倦了winxp下的 不稳定和恶劣的vrius，trojan，spyware环境 对win7 也不愿意尝试了，从垄 ...
<Aimerl> .。。。。。
<lemonhall2> 换种问法把，逆波兰怎么写？3*(9-(10-9))
<edison0354> Evanescence: 谁说我是机器人的……
<jtshs256> ………………
<Aimerl> *3 -9-10 9
<Aimerl> 不知道对不对
<lifeng> edison0354: 要看看能不能通过图灵测试
<Evanescence> edison0354: 唉，？？还以为你是机器人呢，因为刚才看到一个白色的提示消息，报告一条什么男人啥啥的，所以猜你是机器人了，呵呵
<edison0354> lifeng: 游戏中，没时间测试……
<edison0354> Evanescence: ？？？
<jyf1987> 10 9 - -9 + 3 *
<jyf1987> lemonhall
<jyf1987> lemonhall2:
<edison0354> lemonhall2: 你咋升级到2号了？
<jyf1987> ssl的原理究竟是什么
<jyf1987> 找质数对么
<lemonhall2> edison0354: 人变2了。。。。
<lemonhall2> jyf1987: 你这是逆波兰？
<ofan> lemonhall2: 3 9 10 9 - - *
<Evanescence> 有没有一款text模式terminal里的音乐播放器阿，而且要可以本地删除的，我知道mocp简单点，但是貌似我的本地删除坏了，怎么弄都弄不好，
<lemonhall2> ofan: 我擦。。。给我写个前缀的吧。。。
<ofan> lemonhall2: * 3 - 9 - 10 9
<testuserLL> evolution 有没有办法让它最小化到系统托盘啊，当有邮件来的时候在托盘那里显示新邮件数量就行
<lemonhall2> ofan: 恩。。。明白！
<jyf1987> lemonhall2: 难道是波兰
<leaveboy> Evanescence: ncmpcpp
<Evanescence> leaveboy: ncmcpp 要怎么本地删除？
<Aimerl> lemonhall2,试试返回值对不对就知道了么
<leaveboy> Evanescence: d
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 不是简单的删除item在列表中的一个项吗？ ncmpc可以吗？
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 没试过！不过记得help里面说可以删除playlist/file/dir
<Evanescence> leaveboy: o
<jyf1987> 阿  原来 ssl就握手那个阶段用非对称阿
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 怎么试验？什么东西可以直接解析这个？
<lemonhall2> jyf1987: 这两天在让脑子适应前缀。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall2: 为何要前最呢 是不是支持变长函数需要？
<jyf1987> forth 好像是类似这类操作
<lemonhall2> ofan: a+(b-c)*d ---> +,a,*,-,b,c,d
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: a+(b-c)*d ---> +,a,*,-,b,c,d
<Aimerl> lemonhall2：我以前是用objective-C里调试的
<edison0354> Aimerl: 水果码工？
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 唔。。。你到底是何方神圣。。。。OBJECTIVE-C。。。。难道你是个程序员，而且还是个APPLE系的？
<lemonhall2> edison0354: 专业的叫法是水果码工。。。
<Aimerl> lemonhall2：用过而已嘛，那个比较简单的
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 以后跟LLVM有关系的事情请教你
 * lemonhall2 决定了，今年还是要买一个APPLE个MINI BOX。。。这样才可以贴近水果。。。。
<Aimerl> lemonhall2：免了，早忘的差不多了
<lemonhall2> ofan: 请教你
<ofan> lemonhall2: ?
<lemonhall2> ofan: 我最近老板说，让我去学网络，钱给我出。。。
<lemonhall2> ofan: 你说吧，学啥好？我比较初级。。。CCNP？
<ofan> lemonhall2: 我不会这个.. 额
<lemonhall2> ofan: 那天不是你在下什么思科的模拟器？
<ofan> lemonhall2: 是,我们学这个
<Aimerl> lemonhall2：思科的模拟器？？？
<ofan> lemonhall2: 没考过ccnp啥的
<ofan> lemonhall2: 你要考?
<lemonhall2> ofan: 既然老板报销全部费用。。。干吗不去？只是不知道自己适合什么
<Aimerl> ofan:CCNP不好考的，先考CCNA比较好一点
<edison0354> lemonhall和我的说法不是一样的？
<edison0354> lemonhall2: 米淫
<ofan> lemonhall2: 对这些认证不了解,我下那个是为了做上课的实验..
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: thanks
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 你这个妹子好强大。。。对IT很了解啊
<Aimerl> lemonhall2：以前玩过嘛，不好玩就不玩了，嘿嘿
 * lemonhall2 我现在维护的网络大约就是200台左右。。。
<ofan> 妹子..?!
<ofan> lemonhall2: SA?
<leaveboy> 大妹子
<ofan> orz..
<ofan> lemonhall2: 你们的服务器都在一个机房?
<leaveboy> lemonhall2: 是网管？
<lemonhall2> ofan: 我什么都做啊，程序员也是我啊。。
<ofan> lemonhall2: 强..
<lemonhall2> ofan: 哎。。。不强。。我C语言差。。。内伤啊
<Aimerl> ofan：听说程序员和筛沙工是一个工种
<ofan> lemonhall2: 你用C?
<ofan> Aimerl: 额....
<ofan> Aimerl: 水泥工吧  lol..
<leaveboy> Aimerl: 砖瓦将
<flay> 各位，我的notify-send好像只能输出英文，换成中文就没反应了，这是什么原因啊
<lemonhall2> Aimerl: 你做什么的？
<lemonhall2> flay: 那是什么东西？
<leaveboy> flay: 加双引号试试
<flay> lemonhall2: 就是在桌面弹出消息用的
<Aimerl> lemonhall2：普通小职员
<flay> 是双引号 英文没问题 换成中文就不行
<leaveboy> flay: 我这不加都可以
<flay> 更诡异的是我在xterm里面是可以的 在脚本里面不行
<ofan> flay: DISPLAY=:0 notify-send ...
<flay> 试过DISPLAY LANG都不行额
<lemonhall2> flay: 想起来了，是那个CONSOLE下调用OSD-NOTIFY的东西？
<lemonhall2> flay: 你发过去什么中文？是自己输入出来的？
<lemonhall2> flay: 还是拷贝粘贴的？
<flay> 是自己输的
<flay> 难道这也有关系
<lemonhall2> flay: 唔。。。拷贝网页万一弄个GB的过来。。
<Aimerl> notify-send好像是只能输出英文的
<ofan> flay: 你参数输错了吧
<ofan> 可以输出中文
<flay> 没用参数就直接notify-send "test"
<flay> 在xterm里面可以 写在脚本里不行
<leaveboy> flay: 脚本里也可以
<ofan> flay: 脚本看下
<flay> 我这里脚本只能写英文
<leaveboy> flay: 这个真的要看脚本
<flay> 就是上面那句换成中文就不行
<lemonhall2> flay: 你全贴出来吧。。。
<flay> 好 我去贴
<snoop_fy> 这个可以输出消息啊，没有压力
<ofan> flay: 是不是root执行的脚本
<Evanescence> openFetion 的下载地址是这个吗？怎么没有下载列表了阿？不会是转移了把， http://code.google.com/p/openfetion/downloads/list
<flay> 会不会是vim的编码问题 我复制到网页 好像是乱码
<snoop_fy> 我用sudo执行也OK。。
<ofan> 我的不行
<flay> 我换个编辑器再试试
<leaveboy> 贴地址
<snoop_fy> 是啊，代码贴出来看看
<ofan> notify-send 通过dbus传的消息,貌似不是一个用户不好整
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 尝试用gimp和inkscape做平面设计 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321553&p=2237173#p2237173 今天花了约一个小时，为公司做了一套三张环保宣传画。 感觉gimp和inkscape的某些功能比PS、FW和AI、CD还要强悍…… 无论在CMYK模式或者是RGB模式下，输出成JPG或者是PNG都不会失真。 上图如下：节约用电.png ...
<flay> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/83137
<flay> 直接就一行都不行
<snoop_fy> 编码问题
<snoop_fy> 我把utf-8
<snoop_fy> 转成gbk就不行了
<snoop_fy> 就没有任何显示，你们试试
<flay> vim的编码有问题？
<leaveboy> flay: #！/usr/bin/bash
<snoop_fy> 这个没关系
<leaveboy> 改成这个
<snoop_fy> 我的脚本默认用utf-8的，我用iconv把脚本转成gbk，就没有输出了
<snoop_fy> 你用file看看脚本的编码
<ofan> orz  必须utf-8阿
<leaveboy> flay: sh的链接问题
<leaveboy> 改成 /bin/bash
<flay> 我也比较倾向编码的问题 改成bash也不行
<snoop_fy> /bin/sh不影响啊
<leaveboy> 刚刚的路径给错了！是/bin/bash
<Aimerl> 这个应该没什么关系的
<leaveboy> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/83138
<snoop_fy> /bin/bash和/bin/sh都行，这里又没有用什么bash的特性的。。
<Evanescence> 安装openfetion的依赖， -- Libnotify support:        NO
<Evanescence> -- GStreamer support:        NO
<Evanescence> -- Xscreensaver support:     NO
<Evanescence> -- NetworkManager support:   NO
<flay> vim设置了encoding=utf8应该就可以了吧
<Evanescence> 这四个依赖是什么阿？
<leaveboy> flay: 我这直接粘帖过来 直接显示
<flay> 我估计应该是编码的问题
<snoop_fy> 你看看你脚本是什么编码的
<snoop_fy> enca filename
<flay> 果然是GB2312 我vim设置了encoding=utf8 也不行吗
<snoop_fy> 。。。
<snoop_fy> 决定编码的地方有很多。
<snoop_fy> enconv转化下就是了
<leaveboy> flay: 难道自己输入也不行?
<flay> 哦 非常感谢 我去试试
<flay> 我是自己输入的啊
<ofan> flay: fenc=utf-8
<leaveboy> 终端 cat 一句进去
<snoop_fy> 这个办法好
<flay> 还有个fileencodings要不要也设
<snoop_fy> 要
<snoop_fy> 这个是你保存文件的格式
<snoop_fy> 编码
<snoop_fy> 加s的好像是自动检测的编码吧？。
<leaveboy> set fileencodings=ucs-bom,utf-8,chinese
<lemonhall2> flay: 你。。真是太有才了！！！！！！1
<leaveboy> 断线了?
<flay> 确实是编码的问题 我去看看仙子的vimrc
<telive> hello everyone . 有能批量下载一个文件列表的软件。
<telive> muliget 提供了save task list 的功能，但如何导入这个task list？
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，bitlbee 中，在 irssi 中执行 store 怎么提示没有这条命令？
<if_else> ofan: help account 也没有 store 参数
<ofan> if_else: store是做什么的?
<if_else> ofan: 难道我记错了。我想保存 irssi 中添加的 gtalk 帐号。不是这个命令吗？我忘了？谢谢
<if_else> ofan: 不好意思
<Lavande> 奇怪，为什么我的chromium可以登录支付宝，而且显示已经安装插件
<Lavande> 我从来没装过。。。
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，保存 在 irssi 中添加的，bitlbee 帐号用哪个命令来？
<ofan> if_else: save
<if_else> ofan: 谢谢了，我到日志里面，翻出来。我这记性啊啊，麻烦兄台了
<leaveboy> if_else: save
<leaveboy> ...
<Lavande> 浏览器的flash插件是不是同一个文件，放的位置不同？
<iGoogle> Lavande: 插件可以通用的啊。
<if_else> leaveboy: 我之前，用 register 注册过，save 时，提示要登录，使用哪个命令？谢谢
<Lavande> iGoogle: 怪不得。。。这么说adobe官网说下载的firefox用的flash插件，可以拿来给chromium用的吧？
<flay> 我在irssi中用的xmpp这个插件来登gtalk
<leaveboy> if_else: identify
<iGoogle> Lavande: 通常那些so都通用。xpi什么的就不会。
<iGoogle> if_else: 多输入help
<if_else> leaveboy: 谢谢，兄台来，原来，identify 后会自动，将以前设定的帐号，登录的。谢谢了
<Lavande> iGoogle: 哦。。。怪不得我的chromium能用支付宝了，估计是谁给我把插件的目录自动link过去了
<if_else> iGoogle: 谢谢，help 没有提示，常用命令列表啊啊
<leaveboy> if_else: autosendcmd = "^msg &bitlbee identify yourpassword;wait 2000";
<iGoogle> Lavande: 浏览器喜欢自作主张的找各种插件目录。
<leaveboy> if_else: 脚本里加上这句就可以啦
<iGoogle> 嘛。难道用bitlbee的，也多了？
<Lavande> iGoogle: 汗。。。倒也是，不过他们太自信了啊，不怕万一用不起来直接崩溃了
<leaveboy> if_else: 不用每次都手动输入
<iGoogle> 怕啥。其他浏览器当小白在先
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 小白你好！
<leaveboy> ！ubuntu | iGoogle
<iGoogle> oops 你是哪里白？
<iGoogle> 详细说下
<leaveboy> ! linux | iGoogle
<lubotu2> iGoogle: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<if_else> leaveboy: 要验证之前注册的用户的。谢谢了，我一直都是写在 irssi 的配置里面，自动登录的，不好意思了
<if_else> leaveboy: 我使用 ： account add msn username@hotmail.com password 添加的 msn 帐号，但是登录不上，什么问T谢谢
<if_else> leaveboy: 谢谢，兄台了
<iGoogle> 去论坛看帖子。先save
<iGoogle> 再account on 1
<iGoogle> account list
<leaveboy> if_else: 好像要加一个ssl
<leaveboy> if_else: account add jabber username@gmail.com passwd talk.google.com:5223:ssl
<leaveboy> msn是account add msn username@hotmail.com password
<leaveboy> 之后save就没问题啦
<MaskRay> 如何 save?
<Evanescence> 在man的哪里能找到PS1 的颜色代码?
<lainme> 直接输入save
<MaskRay> <root> Please create an account first
<leaveboy> 。。。
<MaskRay> 但已经创建了 0 (gtalk): jabber, ... 了
<leaveboy> 今天这么多任搞irssi
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu的播放器有待改进 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321559&p=2237212#p2237212 ubuntu的播放器要是能够像Beoplayer 一样可以自己搜素计算机上的歌曲文件就好了 统计信息: 发表于 由 dovedudu — 2011-03-16 15:23
<lainme> help quickstart
<MaskRay> 看过了
<lainme> 不注册也能加账户，但貌似不能保存
<MaskRay> <root> Nick is already registered
<MaskRay> -rw-------  1 root  bitlbee  489 Dec 15 13:57 /var/db/bitlbee/maskray.xml
<MaskRay> 不知道是否正常
 * edison0354 打过红警的都知道～主基地旁边建核电站是要杯具的～
<flay> 有道理 不过我一般用西方国家
<pocoyo`> MaskRay: gimp会用不？
<pocoyo`> lainme: ^
<MaskRay> pocoyo`: 不会
<lainme> pocoyo`: 要去上课了...
<MaskRay> lainme: 我的之前装的那个版本可能有问题，配置文件是那个时候流下来的
 * happyaron Evanescence +1
<MaskRay> lainme: 刚才删掉 xx.xml 重做了一次，似乎能保存了
 * happyaron edison0354 +1
<pocoyo`> happyaron: ^
<Evanescence> happyaron: 啥东东+1 ？
<pocoyo`> happyaron: 你会用不？
<lainme> MaskRay: 可以尝试下最新的版本，有用libpurple的
<happyaron> Evanescence: 加错人了。。。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 哪个东西？
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> pocoyo: gimp? 我也不会。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 现在流行+10086
<lainme> pocoyo: 不会
<happyaron> ...
<pocoyo> happyaron: gimp.
<MaskRay> lainme: 那样就依赖 pidgin 了吧
<happyaron> 不会
<Colin-shzsc> gimp 似乎总给人一种很怪异的感觉……
<lainme> MaskRay: 不需要pidgin，只要libpurple，能多些功能
<ajq> 2.7.3了,哇哈哈
<Colin-shzsc> ps 里面如果我要抹掉一个按钮图片上的字，我会取一列干净的像素直接把它拉开覆盖掉那些字，可在 gimp 里这样做貌似就行不通
<Colin-shzsc> 或许 gimp 认为这样的工作应该用橡皮图章来完成？那样很麻烦诶。
<iGoogle> Colin-shzsc: 说明你没认真
<ajq> 不懂唉...
<leaveboy> 怎么查看irc中那个频道的用户大于100
<snoop_fy> 进去数一下？:)
<MaskRay> lainme: 一堆依赖。。
<happyaron> 过一段时间之后会有新版的官方gimp教程，中文版的。
<iGoogle> happyaron: inkscape都有视频教程。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我说的是gimp.org上那个文档的中文版。。。
<Aimerl> 装gimp做什么？？
<OT_iux> Colin-shzsc: 貌似我可以取色，然后用画笔涂过去
<iGoogle> happyaron: 别是过时的中文版本吧
<happyaron> iGoogle: 重新翻译
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你觉得我可能用2.2的说来糊弄人么。。。
<iGoogle> 可我不信是完全从头开始的。这也没必要
<happyaron> iGoogle: 反正就是现在gimp-docs英文版给翻译成中文
<iGoogle> 给我看一段吧。
<Colin-shzsc> OT_iux：如果是一个有突起效果的按钮那也用画笔涂？又不是在用涂改液……
<if_else> lainme: 我gtalk 添加了 ssl 但是 msn 没有添加，不止添加哪个？谢谢
<happyaron> iGoogle: http://docs.gimp.org/2.6/en/
<Colin-shzsc> OT_iux: 之前给人家调照片，想把白边拉掉都没门，如果用油漆桶或画笔的话那么和原来的画面融合太差。
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=300506 if_else
<happyaron> iGoogle: 翻译的应该是2.6/2.8两版。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - opera 跑 bitlbee
<iGoogle> happyaron: 中文的呢？
<Aimerl> 调照片怎么不用photoshop啊，很方便么
<iGoogle> 我要看中文的
<Colin-shzsc> OT_iux: 因为拍证件照的背景虽然看上去是一种颜色，但绝不是完美的纯色
<iGoogle> happyaron: 那些图片怎么搞
<Colin-shzsc> 或许还是得用橡皮图章才是正解……
<happyaron> iGoogle: 中文暂时还没有preview版的，图片都会是中文的。
<iGoogle> 那工作量大了。要原样截图呢
<happyaron> iGoogle: 嗯
<ajq> mint加的PPA源都很慢...只有几KB/S....偶尔才满速..怎折腾???
<if_else> 各位，如何修改在 irc 服务器中 注册的 密码！谢谢
<iGoogle> 那谁搞的图，还在上面有文字注释。 happyaron 呵呵
<iGoogle> 你截图，那必须熟练使用了
<happyaron> iGoogle: ?
<happyaron> iGoogle: 不是我自己搞，有人出苦力
<leaveboy>  list -min 20  -max 200
<iGoogle> http://docs.gimp.org/2.6/en/gimp-tutorial-quickie-info.html 还有tooltip
<leaveboy> 这个可以找到20 -200之间的
<leaveboy> ^_^
<happyaron> iGoogle: :)
<pocoyo> happyaron: 听说你去帝都了
<happyaron> pocoyo: en
<OT_iux> if_else: 打 /msg nickserv help 看看帮助
<WilliamPan> 公司组织红歌比赛，排练了
<if_else> QT 谢谢兄台
<iGoogle> happyaron:  pocoyo今天说你和谁谁在缠绵。
<happyaron> ...
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> :D
<freeflying> http://polldaddy.com/poll/4727048/#
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu Unity 与 Gnome Shell，你选哪个？ (poll 4727048)
<iGoogle> freeflying: metacity
<freeflying> iGoogle: kao
<iGoogle> 连fm的自定义菜单，都搞得没了的。unity都没fm了。我才不要这样的wm。 lol
<flay> fcitx什么时候配置问题全英文了 难道是因为我设置了en_US
<Moxisi> WilliamPan: 你们城市也搞这个
<dIbMx2> flay: 4.0开始就英文了。
<Moxisi> WilliamPan: 还是我俩在一个城市CQ
<flay_> dIbMx2: 我记得以前注释是中文的
<freeflying> iGoogle: unity啥时候成wm了
<dIbMx2> flay_: 是的.
<iGoogle> freeflying: 那算什么
<iGoogle> 都算shell?
<iGoogle> session?
<iGoogle> ~~
<ajq> fcitx有临时英文模式了没?
<roylez> ajq: shift
<Baili> ajq:Ctrl，左边的那个
<ajq> 晕,那还是用我的小小输入法
<iGoogle> roylez: 耍小聪明啊
<dIbMx2> ajq: 直接回车输入的也是英文
<ajq> 哦,
<roylez> iGoogle: 你干啥
<iGoogle> 有图没。 roylez
<roylez> iGoogle: 我今天就说了这句话，你就跟我过不去
<roylez> iGoogle: 啥图？
<iGoogle> 关注你下而已。你去推什么的。不也是需要别人关注嘛
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69f3d09agw6dds5smrkomj.jpg
<ajq> dIbMx2, 我用形码,例如我输入hello fcitx能识别我要输入的不是形码编码,而是英文不?我记得以前不行
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.min.us/imgnXk.PNG
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5f738a40jw6df9cf95l5jj.jpg
<roylez> iGoogle: http://www.gifbin.com/bin/082009/1249589749_huge-slide-and-jump.gif
<roylez> iGoogle: http://k.min.us/ikfajS.jpg
<dIbMx2> ajq: 默认设置不行，不知道可不可以设置。
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.min.us/ikjjXw.jpg
<oinil> 昨天半夜居然还有人在看python
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。这么多
<dIbMx2> ajq: 我从五笔改用拼音了。
<roylez> iGoogle: http://k.min.us/jkjyWk.jpg
<ajq> dIbMx2, 囧为什么?
<oinil> 半夜2点这里好像还人很多的样子
<ajq> dIbMx2, 我用郑码的
<NoIE> roylez: 什么情况？
<dIbMx2> ajq: 发现用拼音能让我可怜的不标注普通话提高些。
<dIbMx2> 呵呵
<dIbMx2> @不标准
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [交流]应对自动删除的视频缓存策略，+挂载内存为ext4，及其他相关问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321570&p=2237282#p2237282 第一次注意自动删除网页缓存是访问某日漫官网的时候。 现在国内视频站越来越多的使用这种方法： windows下，缓冲视频在tmp目录，而且无法访问，“另一个进程正在使用”，一旦 ...
<roylez> NoIE: 神无聊了
<NoIE> roylez: 从哪儿找到的？我想转给她看。
<ajq> 哈哈,也是哦..
<roylez> NoIE: jandan.net/pic    reddit.com/top
<NoIE> 又是煎蛋。
<dIbMx2> ajq: 看了下，首个输入的是大写字母的话，就进入英文模式了
<NoIE> http://k.min.us/jmc592.jpg 萌
<ajq> dIbMx2, 如果不是小写呢
<ajq> 不是大写呢
<dIbMx2> ajq: 用;号也能进入英文模式，无所谓大小写。
<dIbMx2> ajq: 你可以看一下配置文件，说明挺清晰的。
<ajq> 哦.......
<ajq> 小小输入法有autoenglish功能,只要码表里没有的码编,就进入临时英文模式....
<leaveboy> hehe
<ajq> 为了这个功能,,,,,
<leaveboy> ajq
<ajq> fcitx可以这么设置吗?
<ajq> 可以的话就用了
 * lemonhall2 我刚注意到了
 * lemonhall2 LINUX的内核加入对一种网络协议的支持
 * lemonhall2 支持自适应去中心化分布式网络协议B.A.T.M.A.N.Mesh；
<OT_iux> BatMan!
<gjp> cfy: 在？
<lemonhall2> OT_iux: 唔，刚看完。。主要是针对无线路由的。。。
<xnccm> Tell360, ha
<cfy> gjp: 嗯
<xnccm> jmirc有人能教教不
<Lavande> 发现一个bug报告，笑死我了
<Tell360> 有些时候没来了…
<Lavande> http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/issues/detail?id=219
<cfy> xnccm: 砸了?
<xnccm> 折腾手机irc在
<lemonhall2> Lavande: 就为了一个软件的界面不是粉色的纠结了半天
<Lavande> lemonhall2 主要是前面的陈述，笑死我了
<Tell360> ZENX对机器的要求是否很高？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个笔记本好 http://jandan.net/2011/03/16/sex-book.html
<Evanescence> lemonhall2: 哪个不是粉色的软件的是什么?
<lemonhall2> Evanescence: http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/issues/detail?id=219
<Tell360> xnccm, 用的啥？
<Evanescence> lemonhall2: 自己做皮肤？
<xnccm> jmirc
<ofan> kevc:mesh!
<ofan> lemonhall2: mesh!
<Tell360> 可能你的设置有问题，这个软件用过正常。
<cfy> xnccm: 什么问题?
<lemonhall2> 我要看一个日语的PDF。是不是先要安装日语的语言支持？
<lemonhall2> ofan: ???怎么了？
<xnccm_> 链接不上来
<gjp> 大家，能不能给一个spoonwpa的下载地址？
<ofan> lemonhall2: 安装日文字体就行了吧
<Evanescence> dd 命令怎么拯救恢复数据阿?
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 怎么回到1024×768啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321576&p=2237330#p2237330 乱点的分辨率调高了,结果就是花屏了 重启能进命令窗口,可是不知道哪个文件设置回去 网上看了/etc/X11/xorg.cfg我这个怎么没有这文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyzhang_sh — 2011-03-16 17:11
<lemonhall2> 好吧
<Tell360> 有些时候没来了…
<lemonhall2> ofan: Orecle给JAVA弄了一个新的程序，VISUL VM。。。不错。。刚看了。。真不错
<ofan> lemonhall2: 做什么的..
<lemonhall2> ofan: 观察虚拟机的，以前也有类似的东西。。。
<ofan> lemonhall2: 不过我不会java
<lemonhall2> ofan: 唔。。。
<z_eno_z> 今天在wine上安ie6,上面说已经安装了更高版本，但是，好像又找不到在哪卸？
<z_eno_z> 有谁了解这一情况吗
<z_eno_z> 今天在wine上安ie6,上面说已经安装了更高版本，但是，好像又找不到在哪卸？	有谁了解这一情况吗
<z_eno_z> 今天在wine上安ie6,上面说已经安装了更高版本，但是，好像又找不到在哪卸？ 有谁了解这一情况吗
<z_eno_z> 今天在wine上安ie6,上面说已经安装了更高版本，但是，好像又找不到在哪卸？ 有谁了解这一情况吗
<jyf1987> 我开个虚拟机的
<z_eno_z> 哦
<z_eno_z> 有人在wine上安过ie6吗
<billlee> z_eno_z, 你不要重复问题。现在没什么人，你的问题过很久都能被看到？
<zodiac207> 你这不是没事折腾自己吗？
<z_eno_z> 有人在wine上安过ie6吗哦
<z_eno_z> 哦
<roylez> z_eno_z: rm -rf ~/.wine
<flay_> 你用哪个办法装的
<z_eno_z> 从菜单上面，用uninstall wine software工具安的
<z_eno_z> roylcz:你写的是什么意思啊
<z_eno_z> rm -rf ~/.wine	
<billlee> z_eno_z, 这是不行的，rm -rf ~/.wine 把 wine 目录直接清空
<flay_> rm -rf ~/.wine是个办法 不过其它的软件也删了
<z_eno_z> 哦
<billlee> z_eno_z, 你最好用 winetricks 装 ie6
<billlee> z_eno_z, wine环境被破坏后还是直接 rm 容易
<z_eno_z> billlee：我试试
<z_eno_z> 哦
<z_eno_z> 好吧
<NoIE> roylez: 你害我。
<jyf1987> 没有糯米饭就算来  连粽子也没有 这帝都太离谱了
<NoIE> 因为你给我看了那张截图，我搜索了好多视频网站，
<NoIE> 我把那张截图提到的两段视频都找到了。
<NoIE> roylez: 原来，adblock 还可以用来下载视频您。
<flay_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=321368  把中文包删掉可以改字体？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [火星可能]无插件Chrome/Chromium 10中修改字体的办法
<blueghost> 虚拟人生好变态啊
<blueghost> 我的一个人物 训练 发明
<blueghost> 的时候 起大火 烧了自己.
<blueghost> 一时不知道怎么办
<ofan> blueghost: 开作弊器...
<blueghost> 后来想起 打电话给 消防员. 但却 让 睡觉的人 起来打
<blueghost> 消防员 来了, 那人 就变鬼了.
<NoIE> 去洗澡，我也被烧死过一次。
<blueghost> 更好玩的是, 出现死神了
<blueghost> 而且还可以和死神交朋友
<smile-bsd> blueghost: 大哥 你恐怖片看太多了~~~~~~
<blueghost> 死神还自动 拿 在台上剩下 的菜
<blueghost> smile-bsd:) 游戏中的情景
<NoIE> 去洗澡就是了。
<smile-bsd> blueghost: 其实那不是死神 那是一面镜子而已
<blueghost> NoIE:) 不能洗澡啊
<NoIE> blueghost: 为什么？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 不能 操作
<smile-bsd> blueghost: 我在windows下 你发的东西很多我都乱码~~~~~
<NoIE> blueghost: 论坛上说应该洗澡。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 没有操作 选项
<NoIE> 不是，是淋浴。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 没有那选项
<blueghost> NoIE:) 哦, 我的是泡澡
<blueghost> NoIE:) 我玩的是 虚拟人生3
<NoIE> blueghost: 好像，只能使用淋浴设备。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 太有意思了, 我的是在 ubuntu wine 的虚拟人生
<NoIE> 我等下一个资料篇。
<smile-bsd> 谁知道windows下的erc如何设置utf8么？？？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 还好我没保存. 死了, 还有墓志铭呢
<blueghost> NoIE:) 有意思 的是, 起火了, 一段时间都 发蒙. 我怕, 如果真的在现实中 发生了, 我也发蒙, 那就可怕了
<blueghost> NoIE:) 不能读盘再来
<blueghost> 看着那人一直烧, 洗澡 又没操作, 又不知道 让 那起火的人 自己打火警, 还让睡觉的人打
<blueghost> 睡觉的人 起床有一大段时间, 打电话又一大段时间
<blueghost> 灭火的人来了, 那人也变鬼了
<shantu> 什么情况啊？
<shantu> 完全听不懂啊？
<blueghost> shantu:) 虚拟人生的游戏
<NoIE> 我在 Rhythmbox 下将音乐拖拽到 mp3 上，Rhythmbox 里显示已经复制到 mp3 上了。
<billlee> 你们几个还是用 Private Message吧
<NoIE> 但是在文件管理器中看不到。
<NoIE> 消防队来了也没用，我试过。
<blueghost> o
<clclis> :'(各位有玩OGRE的吗？
<shantu> blueghost: 哦  不错  我也想玩玩
<clclis> ？？
<blueghost> 好了, 不说了. 只是觉得有意思, 过来 八八.
<blueghost> 笑死我了
<shantu> blueghost: 呵呵
<blueghost> 从三楼一直烧到一楼
<blueghost> 屁股着火
<shantu> blueghost: 额…………
<blueghost> 我觉得 中国人适合 玩虚拟人生
<blueghost> 什么 都是 事不关己
<shantu> 不是吧
<blueghost> 就算近在眼前 的 都 觉得 看戏一样.
<shantu> 哪能这样得出一个结论的
<blueghost> 玩虚拟人生, 都觉得 自己 冷漠
<shantu> 游戏是游戏  现实是现实
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> 艾
<blueghost> 不知道为什么 我越来越冷漠了
<shantu> 呵呵   总有好人总有坏人
<shantu> 中国是外国也是
<shantu> 人性的弱点罢了
<blueghost> 小的时候, 我的眼泪很浅, 看电视, 看到惨的, 都会流泪
<shantu> 恩  我也觉得自己现在有些冷漠
<blueghost> 以前看到 乞丐 从 垃圾箱翻 剩菜吃, 也站了很久, 流泪
<shantu> 呵呵
<blueghost> 现在 对于周围 的事情, 都像是看 虚拟人生里的 一样
<shantu> 现在当然不会流泪  但自己心里会留下很多思考
<blueghost> 慢慢 变得 无所谓了
<Lavande> 有没有方法设置hosts，把http://data.clementine-player.org/rainymood指向http://www.rainymood.com/audio/RainyMood.mp3
<blueghost> 可能我是特例
<shantu> 思考自己能不能做些什么来改变
<Lavande> 有没有方法设置hosts，把http://data.clementine-player.org/rainymood   指向    http://www.rainymood.com/audio/RainyMood.mp3
<billlee> Lavande, Impossible
<Lavande> billlee: 呃，那有啥工具能有这个功能啊
<billlee> Lavande, hosts 只能改变主机名，不能改变HTTP头
<shantu> 我觉得人心的底层总是有一层善念的
<blueghost> shantu:) 思考 只会知道 什么 都改变不了.
<blueghost> shantu:) 这就是为什么越来越冷漠
<billlee> Lavande, 反向代理？
<blueghost> shantu:) 越思考越冷漠
<Lavande> billlee: 呃，能不能具体一点啊？
<shantu> blueghost: 那我建议你睁大眼睛看看现在的社会
<shantu> blueghost: 有好的  有坏的   但人们总是上进的
<shantu> blueghost: 即使解放前那样的难关，总是听过来了
<blueghost> shantu:) 睁大眼 看, 越 心灰. 还是 闷着吧. 什么 都顺了
<shantu> blueghost: 有什么还改变不了呢
<shantu> blueghost: 随意
<blueghost> shantu:) 你是说 再来一次 革命吗
<billlee> Lavande, squid, 不过这不是轻量级的工具
<shantu> blueghost: 当然不是这个意思
<shantu> blueghost: 我是说现在眼前的困难要小的多
<Lavande> billlee: 呃。。我来搜搜看，要是太重了就不用了，呵呵，毕竟不是很要紧的东西。。
<NoIE> http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/ubuntu-docs-test/maverick/musicvideophotos/zh_CN/music-portable.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 便携音乐播放器
<NoIE> 我不会用。
<billlee> Lavande, 这个真的很重，要不可以自己写个简单的，难度应该不大
<blueghost> bushuole
<shantu> 上课去罗  再见诸位～～
<Lavande> billlee: 关键是不知道这个东东到底在哪里发生作用，呵呵
<blueghost> 还是不说了,再说就得被跨省了
<billlee> Lavande, 作为 HTTP 代理服务器
<lemonhall2> Lavande: 自己写一个代理服务器就好了
<billlee> Lavande, 在接受HTTP请求的时候改写并转发请求
<Lavande> billlee: 对了，本地DNS缓存，然后手动把缓存篡改一下，不知行不行。。
<lemonhall2> Lavande: 有现成的代码
<billlee> Lavande, 我说了不行，不单是域名的问题，你的地址也变了，HTTP头已经改变。
 * Lavande 参考GFW源代码，lol
<Lavande> billlee: 呃。。就是说只能代理咯。。
<billlee> Lavande, 弄个类似长城的东西也行
<Lavande> billlee: lemonhall2，谢了，我来粘究粘究:-D
<lemonhall2> Lavande: http://search.cpan.org/~book/HTTP-Proxy-0.24/lib/HTTP/Proxy.pm
<lemonhall2> Lavande: 加一句话，遇到那个URL就加上。MP3后缀
<Lavande> lemonhall2 OK:P
<happyaron> NoIE: 说实话我也没仔细看那个呢。
<happyaron> NoIE: 有个test么，就是个测试。
<jyf1987> 阿龙啥时候回来的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 今天刚到家。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 周末我加了两天班 额
<xj> 我想学破解无线路由器的方法，但是我是新手，不会，有哪位大虾帮助一下，小弟不胜感激！
<happyaron> jyf1987: :)
<xj> 不做违法得事情，只是当技术
<blueghost> 大家尝试一下将自己的名字反着写
<xj> any body want to help me ?
<xj> jx
<blueghost> 就是 反着写 名字在一张纸上, 要在纸的另一面才看得到正确 的
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 老大好~
<blueghost> 将纸反过来看, 才看得到
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 奇怪，我的 chromium 怎么多出这么一块儿来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321581&p=2237387#p2237387 nwe.jpg 我只是例行 update && upgrade 过而已…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 pityonline — 2011-03-16 18:24
<blueghost> 我儿子 不知道 怎么了, 就将自己的名字反着写, 从下往上, 从右到左写. 到最后 名字就是反 的了
<blueghost> 错了
<blueghost> 从下往上写, 还是从左往右写.
<blueghost> 字才倒过来
<reiv> vier
<MaskRay> ...
<lainme> if_else: 新版本的都不需要再加这些了，源里的版本我好久没用了，不清楚
<MaskRay> reiv: 变成 vier 了？
<blueghost> reiv:) 变 vier 也不对, 纸反过来, 看的 还是不对
<blueghost> 我是说什么都是反的
<blueghost> 和印章一样
<blueghost> 不知道我儿子的是不是 可以称作 逆向思维
<blueghost> 没人 教他的, 不知道他是不是为了好玩
<blueghost> 新教一个字给他, 让它 反过来 写, 立刻就写出了
<blueghost>    
<happyaron> jimmyxu: jimmy好~ 我是老小~
<huangg> blueghost: 在他脑子里字还没成型,是个图案
<huangg> l那也不对喔
<blueghost> huangg:) 但是他正的 反的都能写对
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 你那个搞定么?
<blueghost> huangg:) 他是从下往上写, 从左往右, 而且看的出他是有意思的写反的
<cfy> iGoogle: 那个berky db
<blueghost> huangg:) 因为有一些笔画 他要想一下, 在想原来的笔画是什么, 才继续写
<blueghost> huangg:) 就是有意思的写反, 而不是 顺手的
<blueghost> huangg:) 就是有意识的写反, 而不是 顺手的
<huangg> blueghost: 不错的
<blueghost> huangg:) 什么不错
<huangg> blueghost: 你儿子
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 我觉得奇怪. 可能是我 按我的思维来看, 有点奇怪, 可能小孩子对这些没什么吧
<blueghost> 因为写反 不是直接对着写的, 中间有个转换
<blueghost> 可能 小孩 的思维还没定格, 可能这些比较容易吧
<NoIE> 我不太明白管道符。
<NoIE> 我要转换一些音频文件，
<blueghost> NoIE:) 管道是一个程序的输出作为另一个程序 的输入
<NoIE> mac in.ape out.flac -d
<NoIE> 我想将 ls -h \(* 的结果作为参数，我该怎么做？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 从水管一头 开水, 从另一头出来
<blueghost> ls -h | ...
<blueghost> ls -h 是标准输出还是错误输出啊
<NoIE> 应该是 ls -G 。
<NoIE> mac 的格式是：mac 原文件名 目标文件名 -d
<blueghost> NoIE:) 那个 和管道没关系吧
<NoIE> 必须用到 awk 吗？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 你想干什么
<NoIE> blueghost: 我想转换一批文件。
<blueghost> 转换音频???
<NoIE> awk '{mac $1 $1.flac -d}'
<NoIE> 这样可以吗？
<NoIE> blueghost: 是的。
<blueghost> ls -G | mac ...?
<NoIE> 我的 ape 音乐在我的mp3中播放不了，不知道为什么？
<snoop_fy> mp3不支持呗。。
<NoIE> snoop_fy: 不是，mp3支持。
<snoop_fy> 我的意思是你的马屁
<snoop_fy> mp3不支持ape。。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 尝试弄个 shell
<NoIE> blueghost: 不会。。。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 尝试弄个 shell 脚本
<blueghost> ls -G | 转换程序
<NoIE> blueghost: 不行。。。
<blueghost> 然后脚本 处理 ls -G 的输出
<blueghost> 然后脚本 处理 ls -G 的输出
<blueghost> 直接 通过 管道 传输 ls -G 到 mac 不行吧
<NoIE> blueghost: 我不知道。。。
<NoIE> snoop_fy: http://bbs.open.com.cn/showtopic-140907.aspx
<blueghost> 在 一个 for循环 处理 ls -G 输出 的每行 文件, 用 你的 mac 来处理
<NoIE> 大多非高清的MP3、MP4、MP5都有这样的问题，部分APE文件无法播放，
<NoIE> 一般的解释是APE和FLAC码流比较大，而CPU处理能力有限，对于部分高码流的文件，则无法正常播放。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 管道 是说, A | B, B 必需 懂得 A 的输出格式
<snoop_fy> NoIE: 原来如此
<blueghost> NoIE:) 管道 是说, A | B, A 的输出, 作为 B 程序的输入, 进行处理. 就是说 B 程序必需 懂得如何处理 A 的输出
<NoIE> 我现在在手动转换。。。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 通过 shell 脚本可以的
<NoIE> blueghost: 不会。。。
<NoIE> blueghost: py 也很生疏。。。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 就是说 mac 不接受 ls -G 这样的输出数据, 你可以弄个shell 脚本来接收 这个输出数据, 然后 分别处理 每行的输出
<NoIE> 手动转换了一个文件，还是显示“格式不支持”。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 很简单的啊
<NoIE> 我再找找 ape 转 mp3 的方法吧。
<caleb-> mac 是指啥？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 我不懂 shell 脚本, 但是很容易学的.
<NoIE> monkey's audio ，好像是。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 看看教程啊. 需要的东西 不是很多啊, 只有循环, 和如何 处理 每行输出. 好像有简便方法的
<blueghost> NoIE:) 看看教程啊. 需要的东西 不是很多啊, 只有循环, 和如何 读取 每行输出. 好像有简便方法的
<NoIE> blueghost: 好的，
<zodiac207> 学不难，棒着本书肯定能写得出
<blueghost> NoIE:) 就两样东西, 在循环中处理 每行输出 的输出到 mac ... 参数中 就行
<snoop_fy> NoIE: http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_ape_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux#
<^k^> ⇪ title: Howto:convert ape to wav/mp3/ogg on Linux - Linux Multimedia Wiki
<NoIE> snoop_fy: 谢谢。
<NoIE> 刚刚看了一下我的 ape 文件，我觉得我的 mp3 不能播放也是正常的。
<snoop_fy> 为什么？
<NoIE> 不到两分钟的音乐，5.9 M。
<snoop_fy> 对啊，ape本来就很大，怎么了？
<snoop_fy> 音质好，总是有代价的。。
<NoIE> snoop_fy: 是吗？我一直以为，ape 和 mp3 差不多大。
<snoop_fy> NoIE: 没，周杰伦的随便一张专辑的ape都是好几百兆。。
<snoop_fy> NoIE: 我也曾经发烧过:)
<blueghost> 我儿子吵着要玩电脑了
<zodiac207> \help
<caleb-> blueghost: 把他踢到一边去
<snoop_fy> 好想法
<zodiac207> 踢谁？
<snoop_fy> NoIE: 刚翻了下以前的文件，一首七里香34M
<zodiac207> 厉害
<zodiac207> snoop_fy 厉害
<snoop_fy> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/354493/
<Evanescence> Wo Lei Ge cha
<Evanescence> so big size 239M
<Evanescence> 用xscreensaver取代gnome-screensaver是不是要卸载掉gnome-screensaver ? 可不可以在启动里禁止掉？
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 10.04对sis网卡依然无解啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321589&p=2237439#p2237439 不久前装了9.10的，发现网卡运行的不错（我的是sis主板，华硕f81，ubuntu里面显示网卡是sis190），没有任何问题。结果升级到了10.04，网卡死活连不上去，就算连上去了，连学校内网都上不去，这驱动怎么越做越 ...
<Evanescence> awesome的配置文件里，Alt键是直接象Shift一样写"Alt"还是其他什么的阿?
<telive> 在sysc-rc-conf  中打开了apache2的服务，在开机时未启动。怎么检查问题处在哪？在/etc/rc5.d/目录下有apache的脚本。
<snoop_fy> NoIE: 你用啥播放ape文件？我直接用mplayer干的 http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-03162011-073711pm.php
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: Alt
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 如果要更细的区分，可以使用 Alt_L
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 具体的你可以察看 xev
<Evanescence> xev 是什么阿 man xev 吗
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: `xev` 直接执行
<aminixfan> 大家好，2410的开发板上的bootloader除了用vivi和uboot以外还有什么选择？
<pocoyo> aminixfan: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 直接运行，不知道怎么关闭，可是我刚才Ctrl键也没什么显示阿？
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: meta + shift + c
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: awesome 调试挺方便的，即时改好文件，即时 meta + ctrl + r
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<aminixfan> ubuntu下面有没有现成的包可以搞定arm交叉编译平台？
<jimmyxu> aminixfan: gcc-4.5-arm-linux-gnueabi ?
<aminixfan> jimmyxu: 是不是还需要个binutils-arm-linux-gnueabi?
<jimmyxu> aminixfan: 貌似依赖了
<aminixfan> jimmyxu: 好的 谢谢
<aminixfan> jimmyxu: 有没有可能在2410板子上安装uboot+android呢
<jimmyxu> aminixfan: idk..不熟悉那些
<aminixfan> jimmyxu: thx
<caleb-> aminixfan: google 比较快
<aminixfan> caleb-: 好的
<NoIE> snoop_fy: 我用索爱 SA-658
<wetstone> 奶奶的，这么难进
<wetstone> 好安静
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 解决ubuntu10.04插入耳机后，笔记本内置音箱依然出声 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321600&p=2237496#p2237496 打开 终端 输入 alsamixer 如图： 按方向键，选择headphon 按m键，从原来的mm变成00.就好了 按esc键 退出。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux小菜菜 — 2011-03-16 20:07
<zodiac207> ??
<zodiac207> ??
<zodiac207> ??
<huangg> 有人熟悉这次的辐射量的危害程度不?
<caleb-> huangg: 还没结束咧
<huangg> caleb-: 说说目前的情形- -不敢相信媒体了
<caleb-> huangg: 看 nhk 基本还是可信的
<huangg> caleb-: 还有一群傻缺去抢盐了 悲剧啊 不知道我家的盐够吃不够吃
<void11> 日本人都很镇静
<NWMonster> caleb-: 一会我准备去抢方便面
<ofan> 一会去捏方便面..
<zodiac207> 终于知道怎么给自己的NICK NAME加密码和验证登录了，难啊
<NWMonster> void11: 。。。我家后面的maxvalue已经木有方便面了
<caleb-> NWMonster: 住海边？
<NWMonster> void11: 我表示我木办法淡定了。木有方便面木有大米，面粉也不足
<NWMonster> caleb-: 是的
<void11> NWMonster: 你在？
<zodiac207> 有盐不？听说盐被炒了
<NWMonster> zodiac207: 家里放的盐我都吃不下。。。。。。不关注盐
<NWMonster> 刚才我去后面的超市就买了2包巧克力，一盒サラダ
<NWMonster> 家中还有半袋米，吃完了我也就木米了
<huangg> zodiac207: 沿海民众都不缺碘吧 - -就怕碘过剩
<ofan> サラダ 是啥?
<ofan> tt?
<huangg> NWMonster: 在日本?
<void11> 色拉
<NWMonster> 正解啊，我还在想中文叫啥了
<NWMonster> 蛋疼。。。
 * lemonhall2 谁写过SCOKET程序？
 * lemonhall2 有问题请教
<void11> 哈哈
<NWMonster> void11: 话说你们那里应该比我更紧张才对
<void11> NWMonster: 我回上海了...过年的时候
<ofan> lemonhall2: 只用python写过..
<NWMonster> lemonhall: 只做过win下单线程scoket的路过。。。
<void11> 但是我发现东京的朋友都很蛋定
<NWMonster> void11: 羡慕啊，现在东京情况不是非常好，虽然很镇定，但是物资短缺，停电是必然的
<caleb-> 轮番停电而已啊
<ofan> 蛋定是必然的,反正迟早要2012
<caleb-> 能跑路的人毕竟不多啊
<huangg> NWMonster: 说说日本的情况 好奇- -
<NWMonster> void11: 关键是不知道核污染是否会影响到供水。。影响到水就麻烦了
<caleb-> 大多数的人还是要工作
<void11> caleb-:  日本作为先进国家出现轮番停电，已经是大大影响生活质量了
<void11> NWMonster: 就是怕这个
<zodiac207> 直接跟某人对话又在这显示的是什么命令啊？
<void11> NWMonster: 以后sashimi什么也不敢吃了
<caleb-> void11: 可以去 google "周波数の壁"
<NWMonster> void11: =.=昨天刚吃过
<huangg> zodiac207: tab补全
<caleb-> 其实日本的电还是够，只是变电所不够
<caleb-> 只好轮番停电
<lemonhall2> ofan: 唔。。。。我用一个程序抓BAIDU。。总是卡在BODY那里。。。
<kilior> 有人在用osd-lyrics吗？
<void11> caleb-: 也在日本？
<zodiac207> huangg, 直接打nickname?
<lemonhall2> ofan: 然后过好一阵子菜全部出来，这几乎不可能啊。。。
<huangg> zodiac207: 是
<NWMonster> caleb-: 兄在那里？我在hamamatsu
<void11> caleb-: 我知道的，没必要搜
<caleb-> void11: 一般 sashimi 不是空运来的，都是本地产的
<ofan> lemonhall2: 是不是发送的HTTP头写的不对
<void11> caleb-: 海水整体被污染...
<zodiac207> 不对。。
<void11> caleb-: 鱼也是会游的...
<caleb-> void11: 河鱼和养殖鱼更惨
<void11> 日本又没河鱼
<NWMonster> void11: 鱼现在在市场上很少了，已经
<huangg> zodiac207: 直接名字就可以了
<NWMonster> 估计是因为主要产地受到影响
<lemonhall2> ofan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581073/
<lemonhall2> NWMonster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581073/
 * caleb- 天天吃鱼的表示没有鸭梨
<zodiac207> huangg, 哦~~~
<void11> 有无鸭梨现在不知的
<NWMonster> caleb-: 不知道你都囤积了些什么，介绍点经验吧，我一会就去采购
<void11> caleb-: 在那个城市啊
<NWMonster> 我计划先抢3带面粉，一包大米，一箱水
<NWMonster> 水买不到，不行，就买一箱茶
<void11> 多买点soba吧，吃起来方便
<void11> 水放一浴缸备用
<Eua> 是什么
<NWMonster> void11: “水放一浴缸备用” 怕馊了，用不成了倒是
<zodiac207> 买来有什么用啊，辐射是真吹过来也没得避吧
<void11> 那种紧急用的袋子，买个
<NWMonster> soba不错，看来我还需要强一些油
<Eua> 现在摆弄icewm这小玩意，挺有意思
<void11> NWMonster: 不一定用来吃的
<void11> zodiac207: 辐射了不能出门，都靠家里的补给了
<NWMonster> void11: 很是啊，可是放一浴缸，也影响现在的洗浴啊
<Eua> 这样说上海不就惨了
<void11> 那些20km~30km之间的人，不知道现在怎么样了...哎...
<NWMonster> void11: 日本那种小房子，浴室你懂的
<caleb-> void11: 避难所啊
<Eua> 有人用过吗
<void11> NWMonster: 恩，那看情况来
<zodiac207> void11, 我认为不必惊谎
<Eua> icewm
<caleb-> 超过 52 万人避难了
<void11> caleb-: 你现在在避难所？
<NWMonster> void11: 貌似听说东京因为辐射已经去医院2个人了
<caleb-> void11: 我说 20km~30km之间的人
<raylei> zodiac207, test
<void11> NWMonster: 不是吧，东京辐射很小的
<void11> caleb-: 那些人是叫家里待机的，怎么可能出门
<void11> 出了门基本上就好直接去医院了
<NWMonster> 昨天晚上还有吃6点多的地震，震中在富士山下
<ofan> lemonhall2: 打不开..
<void11> NWMonster: 哈，就在你那里....
<NWMonster> void11: 估计有那种敏感的
<NWMonster> void11: 是的，我这里震感很强
<NWMonster> 今天上午还有次明显震感的地震
<void11> 日本6级就像没事一样，云南5.8级就算大问题了 :D
<Maucat> 学土木的表示压力很大
<zodiac207> 终于学会IRC基本操作了.
<NWMonster> void11: 恩，日本确实房子造的时候都考虑的地震，NND有个来过中国的日本人告诉我日本的房子不像中国的所以放心
<NoIE> 有一件很郁闷的事情：有一个程序在我的mp3的主文件夹下，
<NoIE> 建立了一个 MUSIC 文件夹，然后把一些我想转换格式的文件
<NoIE> 转换成我需要的格式，然后放了进去。
<NWMonster> =.=!
<NoIE> 可是，我不知道是哪个程序干的。
<void11> NWMonster: 那是，那里有标准的
<caleb-> NoIE: 是奥特曼
<jiero> 是奥特曼的头干的
<void11> 奥特之母？
<NWMonster> NoIE: 奥特曼为了打击怪兽维护世界和平而建立的。
<Colin-shzsc> 其实我一直觉得“撤消”应该是微软的一个以讹传讹传下来的笔误，正确的写法就应该是“撤销”，而 Linux 的软件两个都有用的，不知各位是否觉得这应该统一一下？
<NWMonster> void11: 我住在2层的小房子里，我很放心地震，但不放心海啸。
<Eua> 西餐
<void11> NWMonster: 不会再有那么大的地震了，放心吧
<NWMonster> void11: “东海大地震”还没发生了，都快2012了
<NWMonster> void11: 哈哈
<void11> 这次已经震的地壳变动了，以前的预测不准来 :d
<void11> 不然只能逃回来了
<NWMonster> void11: 哈哈，其实能亲身感受地震也是很爽的。
<void11> 没感受到
<void11> 不过说实话，地震到不怕
<void11> 这次灾难现在也演变成了 核灾难
<NWMonster> 哈哈，但愿被辐射后，我JJ能变长。 =.=!!
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 你怎么看待“撤消”和“撤销”的问题？现在指 Undo 用两个的都有，个人觉得“撤消”应该是微软早期的一个笔误
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]Open office 打开doc文档，怎样复制背景色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321605&p=2237554#p2237554 如题。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgf4242 — 2011-03-16 20:48
<NoIE> 会让他报销的。
<void11> NWMonster: ワロタ
<dIbMx2> 国内很多经济发达区域，化工厂和居民区很近，要是地震之类的发生泄露，问题就大方了。
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 而且微软现在好像也有往“撤销”统一的趋势
<NWMonster> void11: lol
<NWMonster> ^o^ 抢购去了，大家88
<void11> NWMonster: 保重
<void11> NWMonster: 多上来看看
<dIbMx2> NWMonster: 祝好运！
<NWMonster> void11 dIbMx2 : 谢谢
 * kilior 有人在用osd-lyrics吗？
<Colin-shzsc> kilior：用那假的卡拉 OK 式显示干嘛
<Colin-shzsc> kilior: 用 lrcShow-X 还自带在线搜索和编辑器
<kilior> Colin-shzsc: 我想说的是osd-lyrics现在有段错误，不好用了。
<Colin-shzsc> kilior: 那还用……
<Colin-shzsc> kilior: 段错误很难解决的，我也不懂……
<kilior> Colin-shzsc: 用不了啊。我又懒得看代码去解。。还不知道是他的问题还是系统库的问题呢。好像strace看上去想是mmap上错了。
<kilior> Colin-shzsc: 白天已经看了够多的代码了，晚上就像娱乐了。
 * Colin-shzsc 还在纠结“撤消”和“撤销”……
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=321610
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - xterm 中文问题
<void1> Colin-shzsc: 那就用英文版 :D
<Colin-shzsc> void1: 我在编辑 gnome 上下载的 po 文件好不好
<Colin-shzsc> 除了翻译我想不到任何正事可做……
<yudun> gtalk怎么也这么慢
<myke2> MaskRay: 胜者树比堆效率低多少?
<MaskRay> myke2: 没写过
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是线段树
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> .
<happyaron> 在windows里关闭了无线网卡，怎么在linux下打开？
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 有在D630上安装10.10配置好显卡驱动的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321613&p=2237626#p2237626 默认的显卡和官方的显卡安装后都能用，但我接了一个外接显示器，所以存在一些切换问题。 - 用默认驱动：笔记本显示屏和显示器能切换，但有时笔记本显示屏底部会出现花屏。在有时正常的情况下 ...
 * NoIE 竟然 happyaro 也受这个问题的困扰
<happyaron> # ifconfig wlan0 up
 * lemonhall2 我郁闷了，写出来的非阻塞式程序的效率竟然比阻塞式程序效率还低！！！！！！！1
 * lemonhall2 没天理啊！！！我肯定是哪里写错了！！！
<myke2> happyaron: 这样不行吧, 会提示什么RF kill什么的
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 我支持“销”
<happyaron> myke2: 我这里没有出问题
<myke2> happyaron: 有个地方是通过物理手段控制开关的
<cfy> happyaron: 装个rfkill软件?
<happyaron> myke2: 啊？
<happyaron> cfy: rfkill??
<cfy> happyaron: p   rfkill                                            - tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 走了没？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: mei
<jimmyxu> happyaron: = =俺去sjtu了
<gleerat> 在谷歌音乐上听歌，不登录的时候没什么问题，但是用人人网账号登录连接的时候，就出现问题了。默认列表不能载入。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 拜见sjtu牛
<jimmyxu> happyaron: ......
<cfy> happyaron: 搞定没?
<happyaron> cfy: 我用ifconfig就搞定了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦...
<cfy> happyaron: 我以为你被软锁了...
<happyaron> ：）
<soiamso> http://www.360buy.com/product/252636.html
<^k^> 新⇨ 游戏和游戏模拟器 • zero k 怎么安装？ 仔仔细细到叫我 我安装了 springlobby http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321627&p=2237682#p2237682 zero k 怎么安装？ 仔仔细细到叫我 我安装了 springlobby 统计信息: 发表于 由 kims751 — 2011-03-16 22:30
<myke2> MaskRay: 你spoj 15过了么
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有
<myke2> MaskRay: 莫名其妙的Runtime
<MaskRay> myke2: 纯最短路？
<myke2> MaskRay: RTE
<myke2> MaskRay: 是的
<myke2> MaskRay: http://rchardx.is-programmer.com/posts/16182.html
<myke2> MaskRay: gcc无法编译通过, 为何? ld出错
<MaskRay> myke2: 我能编译通过
<myke2> MaskRay: 编译参数
<myke2> MaskRay: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/354586/
<MaskRay> myke2: 不需要参数
<myke2> MaskRay: 我就-o ...
<MaskRay> myke2: 我 g++ x.cpp 就通过了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我用错了, 用gcc
<myke2> MaskRay: 我生成随机数据, 没问题
<myke2> MaskRay: 不清楚他数据有什么刁钻的地方
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • D630上安装10.10的问题（显卡，电池） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321630&p=2237718#p2237718 有在D630上安装10.10配置好显卡驱动的吗？ 默认的显卡和官方的显卡安装后都能用，但我接了一个外接显示器，所以存在一些切换问题。 - 用默认驱动：笔记本显示屏和显示器能切换，但有时笔记本显示屏底部会 ...
<MaskRay> myke2: 这我怎么知道。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110311/180162.html
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110311/180162.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ... 老子都是看直接的，玩老婆的，你这种太Softcore
<Only_Jiao> 新人来了，终于进来了，不容易啊！！！
<Only_Jiao> 有人没有。。。
<pocoyo> Only_Jiao: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Only_Jiao> 男的。。。。
<yudun> Only_Jiao: ......
<Only_Jiao> 虽然很想给你一些幻想。。。
<Only_Jiao> frigg  locobot_3 ChanServ 这些都是神马，哪个大大说下
<pityonline> Only_Jiao: freenode 的，好像是
<Only_Jiao> 这个irc还有什么好玩的推荐下
<wolftankk> 没。。
<Only_Jiao> =。=
<wolftankk> rxvt设置了背景透明色不起作用 是不是显卡驱动问题？  我笔记本就一点问题都没
<wolftankk> os => archlinux
<Hceasy> 来晚了？
<Hceasy> 都睡了？
<Hceasy> 算了 走了。。。
<Only_Jiao> 。。。
<Hceasy> ？？？
<Hceasy> 还有没睡的 啊
<wolftankk> 有把
<Hceasy> 哎 可惜没haut
<Hceasy> 话题
<Hceasy> 人都跑完了
<wolftankk> 确实。。。 都去买盐了
<Hceasy> ？？？
<myke2> MaskRay: A了下, 现在开始实验
<Hceasy> 砖家不是说了含微量碘的东西不能阻挡核辐射？
<Hceasy> 都屯盐干啥？
<wolftankk> 。。我觉得天朝的环境 足以让我们百毒不侵了
<wolftankk> 据说海盐污染不能用
<aminixfan> 各位好，我在ubuntu下用arm-linux-gnueabi编译简单的hello world.c，结果提示找不到stdio.h，这是怎么回事？
<pocoyo> aminixfan: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wolftankk> 屯来屯去 都是官盐
<wolftankk> 私盐又不准卖的
<zodiac207> 在忽悠街头大妈.
<wolftankk> 赚的钱 全进官袋子里了
<Hceasy> <wolftankk> 什么逻辑。。。
<wolftankk> Hceasy: - -这就不懂了把. 我们吃的盐都是国企生产的
<Hceasy> <wolftankk> 是人都知道 海里的铀含量最高，要日本那点泄露到海里海盐就不能用了，那 我们早些时候吃的那些剂量不早死翘翘了
<wolftankk> Hceasy: 队的
<wolftankk> Hceasy: 可以我们百姓一直都愚弄 而且怕死
<wolftankk> Hceasy: 有点大惊小怪 就会哄抢
<Hceasy> <wolftankk> 忽悠街边卖杂货的大妈可以
<Hceasy> <wolftankk> 哎 无知的人们。。。
<wolftankk> Hceasy: 主要是现在谣言太恐怖了..
<Hceasy> 难怪国家要普及教育
<wolftankk> Hceasy: 被国内的媒体呼来呼去
<Hceasy> <wolftankk> 没文化 真可怕
<soiamso> Hceasy: 都核聚变了，2015欧洲试验机，2025欧洲商用机
<Hceasy> <soiamso> 没看懂
<soiamso> Hceasy: 所以欧洲回最先关闭核裂变发电机
<Hceasy> <soiamso> 哦 明白
<wolftankk> 其实我们媒体面对 手机和电脑 辐射都比这个大
<Hceasy> <soiamso> 就是实现聚变可控了？
<wolftankk> soiamso: 核是清洁能源
<Hceasy> <wolftankk> 嗯嗯 同意 晚上忘记关机就睡不好觉
<wolftankk> Hceasy: 是可控的..核电是用的低浓度铀235
 * lemonhall2 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<soiamso> Hceasy: 小型机应经可控了，但是不知道能发出多少电
<myke2> wolftankk: 是裂变吧
<wolftankk> 主要靠中心裂变
<myke2> wolftankk: 聚变目前似乎无法可空
<Hceasy> <wolftankk> 这个还是明白的 只知道一种方式是用激光约束
 * lemonhall2 非常开心啊，找到了办法让GNOME下的WEBKITS组件调用C语言的代码了！！！！！！！！
<soiamso> Hceasy: http://www.allzg.com/n60450c644.aspx
<Hceasy> <myke2> 现在的是裂变 聚变要难些
<myke2> Hceasy: 不是激光, 是alpha粒子轰击或者中子轰击(后者常用)
<wolftankk> myke2: 聚变理论上也是可控的
<Hceasy> <myke2> 我物理书上讲得有种是激光约束
<soiamso> Hceasy: 暂时看到报道的也只有两种约束方式
<wolftankk> 其实主要是控制中子量与碰撞速度
<zodiac207> 请问有人知道怎么隐藏XCHAT里别人登录的那些信息吗
<jtshs256> 引力约束，惯性约束
<wolftankk> 不知道... 我一直用finch和weechat
<myke2> Hceasy: 哦, 你说控制链式反应速度?
<myke2> wolftankk: finch?
<zodiac207> 加了个UBUNTU的英文频道,太多人,不断地刷登录退出信息,好乱
<myke2> wolftankk: finch怎么用
<znmilan> 日本那个是不是完蛋拉
<znmilan> 不可能控制拉？
<Hceasy> <wolftankk> 聚变需要高温。。。 氢弹之前直接引爆个核弹就高温 但电站里不能也这样吧 现在聚变缺少的 就是耐高温材料
<znmilan> 纯度不够不会爆炸的
<zodiac207> wolftankk: 你说的那两个都是LINUX下的还是WIN下的?
<soiamso> Hceasy: 用弱力约束
<myke2> zodiac207: linux
<wolftankk> myke2: finch alt-a 菜单 alt-m移动窗口 alt-1 2 3是选窗口 alt-q 退出
<soiamso> Hceasy: 非接触式
<wolftankk> zodiac207: linux
<myke2> wolftankk: 是pidgin的终端, 一点都不喜欢, 有没有Key binding?
<zodiac207> wolftankk: 可惜了,现在用着公司的电脑,只能用这个XCHAT
<Hceasy> 没听说过什么叫若力 印象最深的 就个激光
<wolftankk> myke2: 似乎有。。 我就用alt切来切去
<wolftankk> zodiac207: orz。。
<wolftankk> 我在郁闷 显卡太好 linux驱动就悲剧了
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321632&p=2237727#p2237727 想在主机上虚拟一个网卡和虚拟机组一个局域网 但不知道该怎么虚拟 这是在网上找到的一种虚拟方法 想文下 要虚拟 eth0:0是不是必须有eth0设备？ ====以下為虛擬網卡設定==== auto eth0:0 iface eth0:0 inet static address 192.168.2.253 netmask 255.255.255.0 ...
<zodiac207> wolftankk: 这着实烦恼,驱动....
<wolftankk> zodiac207: < <我基本家里都是linux了... 除了玩游戏切到windows下..
<Hceasy> 睡觉睡觉 。。。
<Hceasy> 再熬就成国宝了
<znmilan> 都一样
<znmilan> 哈哈
<Hceasy> 睡觉了
<Hceasy> 。。。
<znmilan> 晚安
<Hceasy> 都睡觉去吧
<Hceasy> 洗洗睡吧
<Hceasy> 晚安
<zodiac207> 找不到隐藏登录退出信息的设置,算,睡.
<wolftankk> 安
<Hceasy> 晚上抱着手机聊天 辐射太大。。
<yunfan> 想不到阿
<yunfan> vps上装ubuntu也占用内存那么小
<blueghost> 后台小姐好
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 后台小姐好
<hata> 有没有人用awesome
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 很久没这样叫你了
<blueghost> hata:) 我曾经用过
<blueghost> hata:) 只是 尝鲜
<hata> 自启动程序  怎么配置？ 配置在rc。lua 上没反映
<blueghost> hata:) 进了两次, 就放弃了. 屏幕太小了. 装不下 那么多窗口 的平铺.
<jtshs256> 该死的NM,休眠完了就抽了……
<blueghost> hata:) 我的习惯是开了 窗口, 从不关的. 所以 太挤 就没用了
<blueghost> hata:) 不好意思, 只表示 只用了两次
<hata> 可以移动到其他的frame
<blueghost> hata:) 你是说标签吗形式吗?
<blueghost> hata:) 还是 另一个 page??
<hata> page
<hata> 可以这样理解
<blueghost> awesome 个人觉得适合于 宽屏
<hata> 适合高分辨率
<hata> 还好，主要是我懒得用鼠标，天气冷
<blueghost> hata:) 我习惯将 相关的 窗口 放在一个page, 上网的, 编程相关的, 音乐的都归类在各自的page. 上网,音乐倒没什么问题, 编程 相关的 我开的窗口就太多了
<microcai> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=c8ac3fd4f51a4d85a396602fc0d79abcb3e255fa
<^k^> ⇪ title: gnome-shell - Next generation GNOME desktop shell
<blueghost> hata:) 什么时候换了宽屏 的显示器再考虑, 或者多个屏幕 也行
<blueghost> ubuntu 11.04那个 桌面不喜欢
<hata> 一般啦
<hata> 和个gnome-shell差不多
<blueghost> 不喜欢
<hata> 不过，gnome-shell有一个好处，配置用js和css
<blueghost> 我还没真正见过 gnome-shell 到底长的怎么样
<hata> 现在和11.04差不多样子了
<blueghost> gnome 3 正式出来了吗
<hata> beta
<blueghost> 还是 beta?? 好像 跳票 好久了
<hata> 说到底也只是一个wm
<hata> 啦
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ohayo
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好
<blueghost> 下了
<alvin_rxg> o
<Baili> Breaking News: IAEA head says core damage at units 1-3 of quake-hit plant confirmed.
<Baili> 小日本玩大了。。。。
<Bet> ~ge
<znmilan> ..
<znmilan> 还有没睡的？
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 我怀疑你不在东八时区
<znmilan> ...
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 嗯，东经121度
<alvin_rxg> 东经121度是哪……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 那我就没法回答了
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/104850796 这个么？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 什么东东？
<alvin_rxg> 东经121度
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 我比那靠北多了
<alvin_rxg> 你在漠河？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 漠河显然不是东经121度
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q99458454.htm
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 还真是啊
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 看来我没有那么北
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 以为漠河要比较靠东呢
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 我猜的
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 我想知道， ibus 输入条的上半部分是干嘛的……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 什么是上半部分？
<alvin_rxg> moment
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 给截图？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=143392
<alvin_rxg> gimp 不会用…… =.=
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 哦，我还没注意呢
<alvin_rxg> 然后左边的那个“块”也太大了……
<alvin_rxg> 他们缺美工
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 这个应该是，用来显示直接按键的吧，ibus-sunpinyin 没用到，就空了
<alvin_rxg> 呃，你都知道我使用 sunpinyin ...
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 那个就是ibus-sunpinyin 嘛
<alvin_rxg> yo
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 我都用了多半年了，我能不认识
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……我昨天刚换的 ibus，之前因为它太慢了……
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 问题是我不懂 python 啊…… 看文件名，可能得修改 /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ibus/interface/ipanel.* 的
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 你看这玩意实在看不顺眼了？
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 对，不顺眼
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 我表示帮不了你
<alvin_rxg> 我个人的观点是：希望一个东西在界面上不要使用太多的空间……这输入条上那个“块”真太大，也没用……右侧俩箭头也太大
<alvin_rxg> 现在 ibus 比 scim 方便多了……可以直接 restart 了
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 修改 /usr/share/ibus/ui/gtk/candidatepanel.py
<alvin_rxg> ok，thx
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 不过你要重新打包 ibus-gtk
<wzssyqa> al
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: ibus, not ibus-gtk
<wzssyqa> al
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 给 candidatepanel.py  打补丁
<alvin_rxg> 我 patch 不会…… 不过我会给 archlinux ibus-sunpinyin 提交这个问题的
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 还是交给上游？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 不是sunpinyin的问题
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 这个不是问题
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 至少我不认为这个是问题
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 好吧
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: win下的那堆输入法皮肤，在候选词前边也都会有一个大大的logo
<alvin_rxg> noooooooo， win下都一群喜欢 qq秀 的家伙，当然会喜欢这样的设计……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 但是这也算不是bug
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 你可以去要求他们可以设置这个
<alvin_rxg> 输入的时候，我每次都是最先看到输入条的最左边，以前 scim 可以很快看到第一个候选词，现在我看到的第一个东东是那个没用的大家伙……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 你可以修改下代码，去掉它
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 嗯，在看，在改
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 那原码看起来真累……连个注释都没有……
<alvin_rxg> *源码
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 那源码还要注释？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 多清晰啊
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 呃，问题是我不懂 python ...
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 也不懂英文？
<alvin_rxg> 英语懂啊……
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 是 python 懂语法不懂，看到一些东西，没上下文，就不知道是什么
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 根据英文猜呗
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 多清晰的英文啊
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<blueghost> hata:) 虚拟人生太变态了
<blueghost> hata:) 我的人物又着火了, 消防员来了, 就眼睁睁地看着被烧死
<blueghost> 虚拟人生的消防员太 冷血了
<blueghost> 谁知道怎么复活一个死人 啊, 网上的秘籍 太花时间了
<xiaoy> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 17 日 星期四 03:47:42
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<alvin_rxg> xiaoy: 你每天都需要报时？
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: python 文档不会查……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: help
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 怎么 help ?
<alvin_rxg> gtk.VBox.pack_start() 这个函数……查来半天我都不知道怎么查到它 define 的参数是怎么样懂……
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 我去下洗手间，回头慢慢查……
<alvin_rxg> ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: <= ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！      pygtk ……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 这个是gtk的
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 看 gtk 的 vbox 的 这个函数，c语言的
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: pygtk 的 doc 里找到来
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在弄 gtk????
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: nö, py..
<blueghost> pyGTK????
<alvin_rxg> 就稍微改来下现成的东东……
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 什么东西呢
<alvin_rxg> ibus
<alvin_rxg> 真烦，查它个 python 文档都这么累
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 表示不懂 py
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: wzssyqa: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=143421  现在改成这样了
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: good job
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 这样不错，你可以去提交补丁了
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: pygtk 的文档真麻烦……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 呵呵，这个样子真的不错
<alvin_rxg> 现在问题是缺了个 Handle ... 那个拖拽用的“块”
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 直接去googlecode上，或者给huang peng 发邮件都可以
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 不能拖动了吗？
<alvin_rxg> 估计直接把我那图发给他们就行了。他们知道怎么改的
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 也不见得
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 好像那个拼音不在那显示，这个反应了很久了，也没改
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 我是照葫芦画瓢的，把那个 handle 去掉了，想在别的 *box 里加上，结果只有一个很小的细条， 1x10 pixel 的样子……
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 是说和 sunpinyin 一样的显示方法？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 嗯，大部分人不满意现在这种显示方法的吧
<alvin_rxg> 我也把它的箭头图标改成 < 和 > 字符了……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 这个没啥必要吧
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 是没必要……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 我感觉那个纵向络起来的箭头，挺好的，占空间还少
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 感觉最好的是，在输入点上显示汉字
<wzssyqa> 输入条显示拼音
<blueghost> 表示 不感冒
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 输入点 & 输入条，分别是哪个？……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 比较 nihao 和  你好  的位置
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 最上面的 “你好” ？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么目的呢, 更漂亮?? 更简洁?? 更符合 人的思维方式??
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 对，我觉得这个修改很好
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是更快
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 简洁，更快速的输入。不用在那么大个输入条里照……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 能解决 iBus 在Qt4 下的问题吗?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不清楚什么问题……
<blueghost> ibus 貌似 完全截取 键盘的输入
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷，ibus 在 qt 下面用那个 env 参数？
<blueghost> ibus 就是 开了输入条, 但转为英文输入方式, 几乎所有快捷方式都失效
<wzssyqa> blueghost: qt
<wzssyqa> blueghost: qt下啥问题？
<blueghost> 关了 或换个输入法就没事情
<blueghost> ibus 貌似 完全截取 键盘的输入
<blueghost> ibus 就是 开了输入条, 但转为英文输入方式, 几乎所有快捷方式都失效
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 似乎是的
<blueghost> gtk不知道 是否同样, 我大多在 qt 下用的
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 解决了这个就好
<alvin_rxg> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=143425  这个是去掉了箭头的
<blueghost> 其他输入法, 同样的操作 不会出现这个问题.但 scim 有 scim 的问题.
<blueghost> 弄成一行可以吗
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 我不是说去掉。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=143426  sunpinyin 去掉了一行
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 我是说，上下两个箭头，纵向摞起来
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: oh~
<blueghost> 这个可以
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: sunpinyin 词库有点小问题
<blueghost> 哦
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: sunpinyin应该号召大家捐词库
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 呃
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 其实就是把自己的配置文件发过去就好
 * blueghost 表示 捐精 可以, 捐词库 无能为力
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 表示捐精在道德上完全不可接受
<alvin_rxg> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=143427  sunpinyin 词库问题…… p 出来的……
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 别 管我了
<blueghost> 继续说你们的
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 这个不错啊
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 被就是多音字
<alvin_rxg> wz
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 词库有问题……
<alvin_rxg> 坏 也有音： pi ?
<alvin_rxg> 副？
<alvin_rxg> 罢 ？？？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 嗯，可能是错误吧
<blueghost> 现在 不是有 网页 的云输入法吗
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 所以有些不爽
<blueghost> 想办法在 浏览器 外也可以用
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 云输入法的词库有版权问题的
<blueghost> 哦
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 早就可以了
<alvin_rxg> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=143425 目前停留在这步
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 有ibus cloud的吧
<blueghost> 不改 输入法 本身. 解决 程序 和 输入法之间 键盘捕捉
<blueghost> 输入法 还是 他的
<blueghost> 就是弄一个小的浏览器窗口, 加载 云输入法. 就是怎么解决 这个输入法 如何 与 程序之间的问题
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 给ibus写个后端，restful调用云输入法就行，很简单的
<alvin_rxg> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=143429  请忽略大小…… =.=
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 我的问题是 如何 不以 侵入形式 来调用
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 不知道怎么说明白. 就是不直接调用 输入法的api, 也不是 模拟数据流 来完成
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 那是不可能的
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 本地输入法，肯定要和本地的输入框架打交道，显然js做不到
<blueghost> 就是本身就是个浏览器, 然后 调用 云输入法, 云输入法 输入文字到这个浏览器, 然后 浏览器 将结果传输到程序中
<blueghost> 就是弄个外包装
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 换成它原来那个图片的箭头最好了
<blueghost> 解决版权的问题
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 嗯，大小属性也要调整过
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 为什么要那么麻烦？
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 象 alvin_rxg 说的 版权啊
<wzssyqa> blueghost: ibus 直接调用云输入法也没人管你啊
<blueghost> 输入 还是 在 网页上 输入, 而没有直接碰他的架构啊
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 他的意思是，sunpinyin不能直接把sougou的词库拿来用
<blueghost> sougou 他有基于网页的输入法吗
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 你自己用，没人会怎么着你
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 有
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 那是javascript的，只能在浏览器里用
<blueghost> 就是 在 本地程序中使用 他的 云输入法.
<wzssyqa> blueghost: ibus用它做后端就行了啊
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 不是说了吗, 用一个小的浏览器作为 输入法和程序之间的 桥
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 你为什么非要脱了裤子放屁呢？
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 版权啊
<blueghost> 绕过去
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 你还没理解版权啥意思啊
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<blueghost> :)
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 意思就是，你不能下载来，打包给别人
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 通过rpc调用，没有问题的
<blueghost> 我想也不能直接调用他的框架吧
<blueghost> 哦
 * blueghost 表示 应该不允许
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 它的用法超级简单的，就是构建一个URL，访问这个URL 就会返回几个参考词
<blueghost> 有些 弄的相似的, 也被告 仿照呢
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 你自己在家用，他能怎么着你
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 商业用途肯定是不行的
<blueghost> 好像 金山 的 office 也被 微软 告 仿照他的界面呢
<blueghost> 虽然 内部处理 不一样
<wzssyqa> blueghost: restful是公开标准
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 如果类比的话, 相当于 opendocument??
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 这种事情说不明白的，而且又牵扯自然语言这种东西
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 。。。。。
<blueghost> 忘了那专业名词了
<blueghost> open的文档格式
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 怎么又扯这来了
<blueghost> 开放文档格式
<blueghost> 就是公开的标准, 谁都可以用
<blueghost> 而不是 微软 的 office 用的是专有标准
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 。。。
<blueghost> 我想要看 云输入法 他了
<alvin_rxg> 还没讨论完？
<blueghost> 可能他会拒绝非浏览器传递的http流呢?
<alvin_rxg> 这是 ua 的任务么？
<blueghost> ua??
<alvin_rxg> UserAgent
<blueghost> 用户代理???
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 标示浏览器的东西
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 用途上是，但字面上不是……
<blueghost> 好像 gougou的运输入 是通过他的输入界面来输入的. 你说的, 就是 跳过他的输入接口, 直接传url, gougou会有 相关规定的吗
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 是搜狗，至少目前是可以的
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 我的意思是, 词库和他那个在浏览器的输入条是不是一体的. 去掉哪个 或 下载哪个都会被搜狗认为不合法.
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 他们一直以开放自居，没有看到要关闭的意思
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 那我闭嘴了, 表示不知道.
<blueghost> 那 弄个 后端 更好. 如果是通用的更好. 不知道 google 和搜狗 的 标准是否是公用的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) wzssyqa 你们 改一个 云输入法 公用 的前端
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 拼音这玩意都很简单，是否一样，无所谓
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 早就有了
<wzssyqa> blueghost: http://web.pinyin.sogou.com/web_ime/get_ajax/想查的拼音.key  就这么简单
<blueghost> 关键是公用的前端. 一个输入法, 我想用google拼音的也行, 搜狗的也行. 不用等他们专有的输入法
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: socket connect fail;?
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 要用http的吧？
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 我在 firefox 里直接试的……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 好像不是这样用
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: http://dipplum.com/2010/01/22/sogou-cloud-ime-python/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Python调用搜狗云输入法的小例子 | dipplum.com
<blueghost> google 的也是这样子的吗
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 那个脚本失败……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 哦
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: http://code.bulix.org/r6cbt5-79556?raw
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 嗯，我也不懂这些玩意
<alvin_rxg> =。=
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 看看这个 http://code.google.com/p/ibus-cloud-pinyin/
 * wzssyqa 睡觉。。。。
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ae/Scim-pinyin-weijibaike.png  这个 scim 默认的界面如何？
<blueghost> 应该是 socket connect fail
<blueghost> 的
<blueghost> 貌似 关闭了
<blueghost> 应该直接替换 %s 是对的, 剩下就是 怎么 分割返回 数据了
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: vala 是 lua 的一个后缀吗？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 不清楚
 * blueghost 表示看不到
<^k^>  06:11
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=143425 how's this?
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ?
<alvin_rxg> ibus
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 慢
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<alvin_rxg> 现在速度很快了啊
<alvin_rxg> 不然我是不会用的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续fcitd
<gebjgd> x
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 下了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: bye
<blueghost> 886
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-17
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • Android办公最好的Office应用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321647&p=2237809#p2237809 The Right Office Apps For Android At Work Android办公最好的Office应用 posted by snydeq on Wed 16th Mar 2011 22:31 UTC 发表于：2011-3-16 22:31 UTC InfoWorld's JR Raphael provides an in-depth comparison of Android productivity suites, including DataViz's Documents to Go, MobiSystems' Offic ...
<Hceasy> 还有谁用windows mobile的手机？
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 再将一些ubuntu下的设计作品上传供大家拍砖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321654&p=2237868#p2237868 用inkscape和gimp设计的贺卡及一些素材 用gimp实现的gif闪动效果(电子奖状） 其他作品： viewtopic.php?f=35&t=321563 viewtopic.php?f=35&t=321553 viewtopic.php?f=35&t=321562 viewtopic.php?f=35&t=321560 viewtopic.php?f=35&t=32155 ...
<tenzu> 竟然开始抓帖了？
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<roylez> tenzu: 公司的服务器那边连不上了，今天就光耍了
<tenzu> roylez: 幸福生活开始了
<tenzu> roylez: 去推上放水吧
<roylez> tenzu: 不好上阿，本来用米国那边的服务器做代理的，今天连不上了
<tenzu> roylez: 王道ssh不行了？
<tenzu> roylez: 要不给你个免费vpn？
<yudun> https://twitter-mirror.appspot.com/
 * Only_Jiao 晕倒
<roylez> tenzu: 这么好？
<roylez> tenzu: 晚上告诉我吧，用外面的ssh或者vpn估计是violation
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/Oujbl
<Lavande> nnnnd,搜个nuclear meltdown就把google弄抽了。。
<jtshs256> 搜分辨率还能抽呢
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/r81co
<leaveboy> ?
 * leaveboy 巴林16日动用武力镇压抗议活动致5死百余伤
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.min.us/imlrcK.jpg
<leaveboy> 今天的人很少啊
<forFF> 各位好，
<forFF> 编译php模块的时候提示：  Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.10, but the definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release. You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.10 and run autoconf again.
<forFF> 可能是我的libtool版本过高，查了一下网上的解决方式，但不太理解 recreate aclocal.m4啥意思？直接删掉，然后autoconf??
<forFF> ...
<forFF> 哪位了解啊。。。
<zodiac207> 提示是重建..
<Lavande> chromium的缓存在哪个文件夹？
<iGoogle> about:cache?
<roylez> iGoogle: 神，您驾临了？
<leaveboy> 。。。
<leaveboy> ！GOD | roylez
<iGoogle> roylez: 业务推销的才走了。我就来看你
<Lavande> iGoogle: 呃。。。这个功能真强大。。不知道是神马，哈哈
<iGoogle> Lavande: opera的传统功能
<Lavande> iGoogle: 竟然16进制显示出来。。。像wireshark那个玩意儿。。
<iGoogle> 没看过chromium是怎么显示的。
<tenzu> roylez: 你在看新手区，哼哼
<roylez> tenzu: 我直接查看新帖的，天知道哪个区
<iGoogle> opera是带过滤的。http://imagebin.org/143463
<iGoogle> tenzu: 干嘛哼哼
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你是不是开了个小作坊叫sinee？
<lemonhall> 日本人真是太2了
<iGoogle> 别丢洋文。 tenzu
<lemonhall> 自卫队拒绝去洒水。。。
<NetDreamer> 求助：用mencoder切割mp3
<tenzu> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=321654
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 再将一些ubuntu下的设计作品上传供大家拍砖
<NetDreamer> mencoder －ss 0：0 －endpos：3：2 －oac copy 1.mp3 2.mp3
<NetDreamer> 说“视频托管”之类的？没成功
<iGoogle> 去用audacity
<NetDreamer> iGoogle: mencoder做不了？
<iGoogle> vo不能null的。只能mplayer播放的时候，dump出来。
<iGoogle> 作不了
<NetDreamer> iGoogle: 明白，这就去下audicity
<NoIE> tenzu: http://www.sinee.cn/ 你家的厂子？
<tenzu> NoIE: 明显是ee家的
<NetDreamer> 刚在pconline上看了ie9的文，ms设计了一个图形加速的测试页，比较下来ie9比chrome高很多，可我试了chrome也不低。但firefox就低了
<chpsheng> 求助：在linux上装win7会把linux系统破坏吗
<Evanescence> openfetion 编译问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=321660
<NoIE> NetDreamer: 好像，firefox 不支持 Linux 下的硬件加速。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - openfetion 编译出现奇怪错误
<NoIE> chpsheng: 会的。
<NetDreamer> NoIE: 哦，那看来这就是原因了
<chpsheng> 如果想装双系统只能在win7上装linux？没有其他办法吗
<NoIE> chpsheng: 有 n 个方法，但都很麻烦。
<chpsheng> 能否给个教程？
<NoIE> chpsheng: 没有。
<ofan> chpsheng: 已经有win7?
<chpsheng> 现在是linux。有win7安装盘
<NoIE> 方法一：安装好 win7 后修复 linux 的启动。
<NoIE> 方法二：使用虚拟机安装 win7.
<NoIE> 方法三：双硬盘，用虚拟机在另一快物理硬盘上安装 win7,然后使用 bios 选择启动硬盘。
<tenzu> 方法四：两台电脑，一台win7，一台linux
<NoIE> tenzu: +1
<chpsheng> 方法一不错
<Evanescence> 能否wine win7 ？
<chpsheng> 只是补知道如何修复
<NoIE> Evanescence: 可以，但是没什么意义。
<ofan> Evanescence: wine 个银河一号..
<Evanescence> 不错，好主意
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • openfetion 编译出现奇怪错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321660&p=2237923#p2237923 我以前编译过openfetion，而且成功了，现在不知道怎么回事出现如下错误 Code: -- checking for module 'libnotify' --   package 'libnotify' not found -- checking for module 'gstreamer-0.10' --   package 'gstreamer-0.10' not found -- checking for module 'xscrnsaver' - ...
<leaveboy> chpsheng: linux 下面装一个虚拟机搞之
<Radom_Citizen> ！help
<roylez> tenzu: 昨天刚订了个游戏手柄，今天在公司就不能连服务器了。难道是要我在公司打游戏？
<bao__> 小心被公司炒
<iGoogle> 手柄可以说成用于vim的移动嘛
<iGoogle> 炒啥
<roylez> 有道理。我们部门的大中华区老大就在我这区
 * lemonhall 唔。。。。。电梯公司？
 * lemonhall 难道电梯需要LINUX？
<tenzu> roylez: 公司需要你打游戏
<leaveboy> 电梯都是51
<lemonhall> roylez: 打吧
 * roylez 开始玩slashem
<bao__> 你可以电一下你们的大中华老大，以求升职
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 什么？
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 51?
<roylez> 好像去台湾了
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 难道用arm板？
<wiiw> 今天大面积断网
<leaveboy> 你现在不是在上网吗1
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 嗷嗷。。。单板机啊。。。。
<GodKiller> wiiw: 神马公司啊- -
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 昨天看见一个程序员写了VALA到WEBKITS的JSCORE的绑定。。。代码很简单，可是我只会用，不会写。我果然就是一个码农
<wiiw> GodKiller: 哦,没断,搞错了
<GodKiller> wiiw: 还是要知道神人都是在神马公司的
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 别对自己要求过高！自己又不是万能的！
<Evanescence> ncmpcpp无法用加减调节音量，后来不知道怎么搞的，按Enter播放后就会自动pause，
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 。。。
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 很郁闷。。。。 我设置 了alsa，没用，开启PCM也不行
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 唔。。你心态真好
<leaveboy> Evanescence: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/83326
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 学那么多又不能当饭吃！
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 是设置key bind吗在keys文件里？
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 难道这样你不可以？
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 可是自动暂停还是没解决。。。。。
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 什么自动暂停
<if_else> 各位，bitlbee 和 irssi 中，那个命令，可以列出当前在线用户？谢谢
<lemonhall> .............
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 你用这种WM。。。又不能当饭吃。。。。
<roylez> if_else: /n
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 就是按下Enter不是播放么，然后一秒后ncmcpp自动暂停了，任何歌曲文件都是这样。。。。
<lemonhall> if_else: 用WEECHAT吧。。。真是好用多了，基本零配置
<if_else> roylez: 谢谢，兄台，这些命令，是属于 irssi 还是 bitlbee 的，我分不清，谢谢
<if_else> lemonhall: weechat 不是 pidgin 的 cli 版吗
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 可能是自己设置的问题
<lemonhall> if_else: ....不是。。。装好了就和XCHAT在界面上基本一样了，好配置。。
<if_else> 还是一个 irssi 和谐，谢谢兄台推荐了，有时间尝试一下，谢谢
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 求助：Unity无法自动启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321664&p=2237950#p2237950 前面两天升级完之后，几天没有关机了，也不清楚是那天升级造成的问题 开机后停到tty1 可以输入帐号登录。 startx 然后再启动unity 一切都正常。。。 请问如何让桌面自动启动？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 young40 — 2011-03-17 11:13
<lemonhall> if_else: 左边有时间，右边有USER LIST。。。
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 可是我之前就可以播放阿，。。。。。而且我也没改设置文件。查查help又没有这样功能的键可以按。。。
<leaveboy> Evanescence: cat .ncmpcpp/error.log 看看错误信息
<Evanescence> 只有这一句 TagLib: Frame::checkEncoding() -- Rendering using UTF8.
<leaveboy> if_else: blist
<leaveboy> if_else: 加上online
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 重启下mpd服务
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 为什么我右上角的Volume是N/A阿？是没有的意思吗？ 我kill掉了mpd，还是不行，重启试试
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 我知道为什么自动暂停了，原来是disable了 ALSA，在8里面
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 恭喜！
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 好了就好！
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 差最后一个问题，Volume上显示是N/A，应该这个就是无法调解音量的原因，
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 你的id3v1_encoding是不是UTF-8
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 恩阿，这样就可以设置tag为中文了把？
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 这个要看你的mp3是什么格式，你可以修改成GBK
<leaveboy> Evanescence: Volume 的问题可能是你声音设置没对！看/mpd.conf
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 这样阿，那你的音量部分是怎么设置的？我刚才查了网上的，和别人的一样，难道还有其他控制audio输出的地方？
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 恩，
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 我就只是audio_output { type "als" name "My ALSA Device" } , 这样应该就可以了把？
<leaveboy> ==
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 就是这个
<Evanescence> le
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 还是说要再设置mixer啥的？
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 根据自己实际修改吧
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 我就是这个设置，但是 音量那儿就是显示N/A，难道我驱动不适ALSA？
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 这个倒不会
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 去ncmpcpp的IRC也没人。。。。很纠结中
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 算了，吃完午饭回来在找
<leaveboy> Evanescence: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/83327 我的你参考下
 * lemonhall 我饿了
 * lemonhall 没有女人，没有房子，没有车子，没有孩子。。。。
 * lemonhall 活着挺没劲的
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 刚刚毕业都是这样的 ！2年后就好啦！
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 唔。。。我不是刚毕业啊
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 这世界上每个人都有自己的惨——惨法不同而已。
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 小O这样教导我。。。
<OT_iux> +1
<OT_iux> lol
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 。。。毕业前两年比较重要！
<leaveboy> 后
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 小O？
<Oicebot> TIPS: 这世界上每个人都有自己的惨——惨法不同而已。
<leaveboy> Oicebot: 这
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 唔。。。你把小O弄进来啦
<lemonhall> jrrp
<lemonhall> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<lemonhall> jrrp
 * Oicebot lemonhall今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 1.41% (Lv1)
<lemonhall> ....................................
<GodKiller> lemonhall: 同样是啥都没有的人
<leaveboy> jrrp
 * Oicebot leaveboy今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 6.11% (Lv2)
<GodKiller> 房子是这辈子都买不起了- -
<NoIE> lemonhall: 赶紧洗洗睡了吧。
<lemonhall> GodKiller: 唔。。。。你多大？
<GodKiller> 温州的房子高的太离谱
<GodKiller> lemonhall: 89
<lemonhall> GodKiller: 很小
<leaveboy> 房子是个问题！
<GodKiller> lemonhall: 总是要面对的，现实问题是可以先不要买房，房子没三五百万根本下不来
<leaveboy> 我的人品Lv2
<leaveboy> 8错
<GodKiller> 这辈子工作工作，年入百万也折腾不起房子啊-  -
<leaveboy> GodKiller: 何必要在人群中去搏那！退居2线也未尝不可
<GodKiller> leaveboy: 家在这- -你让我去哪儿二线
<leaveboy> GodKiller: 那就在家里吧！把房子留给这座城市没有房子的人！
<MaskRay> lemonhall: ...
<MaskRay> jrrp
 * Oicebot MaskRay今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 42.99% (Lv9)
<leaveboy> MaskRay: !!!!!!
<leaveboy> jrrp
 * Oicebot leaveboy今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 6.11% (Lv2)
<lainme> jrrp
 * Oicebot lainme今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 88.43% (Lv18)
<MaskRay> leaveboy: 早点睡吧，明天再来
<leaveboy> ....
<NoIE> 见好就收吧。
<NoIE> jrrp
 * Oicebot NoIE今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 97.01% (Lv20)
<MaskRay> NoIE: !!
<NoIE> Ye
<leaveboy> MaskRay: 你在地球的另一边所
<hymnusalae> Why is Oicebot here!
<hymnusalae> .oicebot off
<leaveboy> Oicebot: Oicebot 归来！
<bao__> 房子我只有两套
<roylez> 房子我只有两套，天堂一套，地狱一套
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • 求教：gcc 编译时候 sqrt 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321667&p=2237979#p2237979 代码： Code:   #include<stdio.h>   #include<math.h>   int main(void)   {       float a,b,c,s,area;       scanf("%f,%f,%f",&a,&b,&c);       s=1.0/2*(a+b+c);       area=sqrt(s*(s-a)*(s-b)*(s-c));       printf("a=%7.2f,b=%7.2f,c=%7.2f,s=%7.2f\n",a,b,c,s);       printf("area=%7.2 ...
<iGoogle> roylez: 天堂都有房产了，你那派的啊。佛祖？耶稣？
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<roylez> iGoogle: 您难道连我都忘了？
<iGoogle> 曾经温州的骗子团，各售楼的，都聘请来炒作
<iGoogle> roylez: 。我。 在人间-高尔基的名著。
<roylez> iGoogle: 帮我找个slashemrc
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 这啥rc
<iGoogle> cfy: 额。有好事没。
<cfy> iGoogle: 短信没收到?
<iGoogle> 。没注意。手机？
<cfy> iGoogle: 是啊.没有收到么
<cfy> iGoogle: 你那个db解析的弄好了么?我写了个函数解析email出来
<iGoogle> 我用grep取一次，再split。就正常啊。全部取，直接map split不正常。
<iGoogle> 我早发了的呢
<cfy> 哦...
<cfy> 我白写了.T_T
<iGoogle> 你太慢了。额。太忙了？
<iGoogle> 只是这现象，还是没解决
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥现象?
<cfy> iGoogle: 对了,我发的短信你没有收到?
<iGoogle> 那bereklydb的作者。不维护了？
<iGoogle> 看到短信
<iGoogle> 乱的hash结果啊。
<cfy> 哦...看下截图
<iGoogle> cpan的邮箱，似乎全灭了。。
<iGoogle> 啥截图
<cfy> iGoogle: 乱码的截图啊
<iGoogle> 那要等我恢复。等下给你
<iGoogle> 不是乱码。
<iGoogle> 是格式全乱
<if_else> 各位，awesome 中，如何将当前窗口，移动到其他虚拟桌面？谢谢
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.
<cfy> 可以报考大学英语等级考试了
<cfy> ofan: 你不是在校大学生也可以报6级的?
<ofan> cfy: 是在校  - -
<cfy> ofan: 你不是jc叔叔么?
<ofan> cfy: orz...
<cfy> ofan: 不明白....
<lemonhall2> ofan: 你是学生么？我还以为你早工作了
<iGoogle> 那db出错了。20错误。不搞了
<ofan> lemonhall2: lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 厄.....
<cfy> ofan: jc school?
<ofan> cfy: no
<cfy> ofan: 那是?
<cfy> 又是jc叔叔又是在校的?
<cfy> 不懂了...
<qzchenwl> empathy聊IRC方便吗
<qzchenwl> 为什么我窗口一关...就没了
<qzchenwl> 不能不退出嘛
<qzchenwl> ？
<qzchenwl> 有人吗
<pocoyo> qzchenwl: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<qzchenwl> pocoyo:都可以
<lemonhall2> cfy: 什么是JC叔叔？
<pocoyo> qzchenwl: 你想得美。
<qzchenwl> cfy: 警察叔叔
<cfy> qzchenwl: yeah
<qzchenwl> 很冷清的样子
<llj> 你们那里都却盐了没有？
<cfy> 听说在甩卖....
<jyf1987> Rails开源web框架的创始人以及37signals公司的合伙人 David Heinemeier  Hansson（简称DHH）代表37signals报名参加了美国国际汽车运动联合会举办的2011年GT3挑战杯赛事(IMSA GT3 Cup  Championship 2011)，目前正在Serbing赛道(美国佛罗里达锡布林)热身。这是DHH的当前成绩2分6秒
<mza_> 吃盐有助于抵抗辐射？
<lemonhall2> jyf1987: 唔。。我这辈子是没有暴富的希望了。。。喜欢车。。但是也没机会搞香车，美女
<cfy> 不是...是怕收到核辐射.没有好盐了...所以...
<lemonhall2> mza_: 碘
<jyf1987> lemonhall2: 呵呵
<jyf1987> lemonhall2: 试试我的vps   http://geek42.info/
<Only_Jiao> 抢购盐就是无知的行为啊
<jyf1987> 傻子很多 很无奈
<mza_> 碘有啥用了？还不如弄个铅衣穿上
<lemonhall2> jyf1987: Coming Soon
<roylez> cfy: 什么出息...买矿盐就好阿
<jyf1987> lemonhall2: 访问速度如何
<cfy> roylez: 嘉兴表示压力很大.旁边就有核电站...
<jyf1987> 问：如何解决那些群众意见最大的问题？答：把那些意见最大的群众解决掉。
<lemonhall2> jyf1987: 。。。。。。。。。。。。就一个字符串你让我主观上怎么给你说快慢？
<jyf1987> cfy: 哈 国产的核电站 小心阿
<mza_> cfy: 没事，功率比叫小
<lemonhall2> jyf1987: 你好歹放个100M的文件啥得。。让我AXEL一下
<roylez> cfy: 有道理，以后大学生找工作要考虑周边有没有核电站
<Only_Jiao> 国产的核电站还算是可以的
<jyf1987> lemonhall2: 访问速度阿 大佬 那个是 198m的vps ubuntu 1004
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 1004 in Baz (deprecated) "UI request: baz mkdir" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004
<jyf1987> tornado的
<cfy> roylez: jyf1987: 北京没有核电站吧,那某党 应该表示压力不大...
<roylez> cfy: ...
<edison0354> cfy: 帝都附近有火电站
<jyf1987> 可以个p 前一阵不是核电站总工程师受贿被抓么
 * edison0354 国际闪存价格已暴涨近20%
<jyf1987> 他既然受贿 工程质量可想而知
<cfy> edison0354: 啥意思?
<lemonhall2> jyf1987: 要不我装个AB。。。然后DDOS一下你？
<edison0354> cfy: 河北好像有个火电站把
<roylez> cfy: http://www.dianliw.com.cn/Photo/UploadPhotos/200806/2008061706074590.jpg
<cfy> edison0354: 火车站?
<leaveboy> if_else: ctrl + M +num
<edison0354> cfy: 火电……
<edison0354> cfy: 发电厂……
<jyf1987> lemonhall2: 可以试试  我正想看看 tornado的能力呢
<roylez> cfy: 以后可以考虑去成都发展
<cfy> roylez: 那里怎么了?
<jyf1987> 现在是单线程的  我本地跑ab 是 2800多
<mza_> ccav的专家们都说了，正常情况，火电站的核辐射比核电站大
<cfy> edison0354: 火电站没啥吧
<mza_> roylez:我下个周就去成都了……
<edison0354> cfy: 没把
<roylez> cfy: 悲催的，重庆有核电  http://images.infzm.com/medias/2009/0430/24707.jpeg
<leaveboy> mza_: welcome to Chendu
<roylez> cfy: 安家要考虑周边有没有核电。想想日本这个核电站，安全运营了40年，这还不是挂了。你难道只活40年？
<cfy> roylez: 那没办法的.....核电站要造,难不成搬家?
<mza_> leaveboy:我可是这么大，只去过成都玩了4天的人啊
<edison0354> mza_: 我都没去过成都
<mza_> 我也不知道为啥当时问我想去那工作的时候我说了成都……
<roylez> cfy: http://tupian.hudong.com/s/%E4%B8%AD%E5%9B%BD%E6%A0%B8%E7%94%B5%E7%AB%99%E5%88%86%E5%B8%83%E5%9B%BE/xgtupian/1/2
<roylez> cfy: 搬家就搬家，神马大不了...
<leaveboy> mza_: :-)没啥好玩的
 * leaveboy 叫外卖：麻烦你给送一份卤肉饭啊喂。饭店：您要哪一款卤肉饭？不放盐的15，放盐的30，双份加盐的50，我们最近还特别推出“仙死你”超值碘盐防辐射皇家尊贵卤肉饭套餐，只需98哟，送一瓶碘酒呢，亲.
<lemonhall2> jyf1987: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581460/
<jyf1987> lemonhall2: 网速问题
<cfy> roylez: 上海也危险.....
<lemonhall2> jyf1987: 我网速是不快
<lemonhall2> jyf1987: 1M的ADSL。。。还行吧。半秒钟就出来了。。别过3秒都是可以接受的
<pocoyo> cfy: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=617428 这个 bug算解决了没有？
<lubotu2> Debian bug 617428 in evince "evince 2.30.3-3 i386 closes/crashes when enabling "Inverted colors"" [Normal,Open]
<jyf1987> lemonhall2: 那就好  这个速度可以了
<lemonhall2> jyf1987: 接下来是压力测试。。。给你发了10万个请求
<jyf1987> lemonhall2: 那得发到什么时候
<lemonhall2> jyf1987: 就是让你看看日志呗。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 不知道.什么东西?
<pocoyo> cfy: 看 pdf的呗。 反色的话就崩了。 2.30.3-2就没事。
<pocoyo> cfy: 今天升级终于OOo 变成lib那个了。
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • 求教，出现提示exception eexternalexception in module…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321670&p=2238040#p2238040 全文为exception eexternalexception in module ntdll.dll at 0002D908. external exception C0000025 统计信息: 发表于 由 老段 — 2011-03-17 12:46
<cfy> pocoyo: 什么lib?
<snoop_fy> pocoyo: 好用不？能感觉出差别不？
<snoop_fy> cfy: 跟ooo一样的，不过那个更自由
<snoop_fy> 好像叫LibreOffice
<nsdy> Ubuntu 11.10 开发日程表已经公布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/ubuntu-11-10/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.10 开发日程表已经公布 : OSMSG
<cfy> snoop_fy: 哦.
<snoop_fy> 有没有升级到2.6.38内核的？很想知道那个内核的感觉怎么样
<cfy> pocoyo: 我的evince没事啊
<mza_> snoop_fy: 估计你感觉不出来有啥区别吧
<ofan> snoop_fy: 最近这段时间内核的更新都不怎么稳定
<snoop_fy> mza_: 恩，还没升级，现在就是编译个东西的时候电影啥的都不能看，图形界面会很卡，那个内核貌似就能解决这个问题，所以比较期待
<mza_> 传说中那几十行代码加到2.6.38里面去了？
<snoop_fy> 恩
<ofan> 现在我从待机模式唤醒后,播高码率的就会卡
<snoop_fy> 但是又有传言默认不打开的
<ofan> 还有时候自动唤醒
<edison0354> snoop_fy: 那自己编译呗
<snoop_fy> edison0354: 没有细看，肯定得自己编译啊，我在等没问题了，进入稳定的源里面了再编译
<mza_> 貌似我现在都没法电源管理
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/tFS9R.jpg
<mza_> obenbox下面怎么进入休眠？
<jtshs256> uswsusp
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> pocoyo: 我倒是选中中文的话,有时候字里的内容就会改变了.
 * lemonhall 不要在尝试了。UBUNTU，尤其是GNOME的电源管理，只能用烂来形容
<roylez> lemonhall: 不要因为你不会用就说烂
<roylez> mza_: 自己翻文档，google下，这个根本不是问题
<jtshs256> Uswsusp很好用……
<mza_> roylez: 不想用gnome的电源管理，推荐一个呗
<lemonhall> roylez: 的确恨烂啊，默认状态下会关闭网卡，会堵死显卡，昨天的修复里面还说，会关闭蓝牙
<roylez> mza_: 你要哪些功能
<lemonhall> roylez: 实在就没想通，为何默认要关闭网卡，USB。。。。蓝牙甚至唤醒后，无法重启
<lemonhall> roylez: 醒来之后，电脑半身不遂。。。
<mza_> 就是休眠、刮起就行了。
<mza_> 电池的充电、放电已经用pm-units管理起来了
<flay_> 请教大家程序运行时提示Segmentation fault一般是什么原因呢
<roylez> mza_: 笔记本的话，pm-utils吧，自己绑个快捷键就好
<lemonhall> flay_: 指针
<lemonhall> flay_: 比如 cahr *str1="abc";就会引起段错误
<roylez> mza_: 如果你要和上平面自动休眠，就在acpid里面绑到lid事件去
<mza_> roylez: pm-utils还有这些功能？我去看看wiki
<mza_> roylez: 嗯。知道了
<roylez> mza_: man man pm-hibernate
<flay_> lemonhall: 悲剧 我在64位的机器上运行32位程序 报出这个问题
<flay_> 但是好像有人可以成功
<mza_> flay_: 把lib知道lib32去？
<lemonhall> flay_: 参见编译CJKTTY的那个帖子，里面有参考。。尽量用GCC的兼容模式编译。。具体我也也不晓得是哪个参数。。。
<flay_> 差不多吧
<flay_> 关键那是个闭源的软件 Draftsight
<lemonhall> flay_: 64位机器编译32位程序，不修改参数，段错误是正常
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你网站呢？我到公司了。。下午开会。。开着AB猛爬行你吧
<leaveboy> ..
<if_else> leaveboy: 兄台，C+S+NUM 不给力啊啊，我用 S+n 最小化窗口后，怎么恢复啊啊。谢谢，S+n，没有还原。谢谢
<leaveboy> if_else: sorry !it should be shift + Mod4 + num,it's my fault!
<if_else> leaveboy: 给力，那 最小化恢复来，我参考的配置里面，上面的状态栏里面没有 窗口列表
<if_else> leaveboy: 谢谢兄台了
<leaveboy> if_else: 说是 Mod + m但是我这不行，看看你那可以不
<NoIE> 听说 firefox 现在站在苹果一边，抵制 flash 。
<if_else> leaveboy: 我这里也不行，Mod - tab 也不行，这最小化哪去了
<NoIE> 这是真的，
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 菜鸟求助，东芝AC100-01B能装ubuntu10.10吗，求教程！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321677&p=2238088#p2238088 请各位大师帮帮我 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiexiangxx — 2011-03-17 13:40
<NoIE> 因为我的 firefox 播放不了 tudou 的视频了。
<leaveboy> if_else: 在嘴上面的statusbar
<jtshs256> ……
<if_else> leaveboy: 我恢复默认 awesome中配置才行，我从网上参考的一个配置里面，没有 最上面的导航兰
<leaveboy> if_else: :-)！哦不晓得和什么冲突了
<leaveboy> if_else: 看看你的rclua
<if_else> github.com/lvii/awesome.git
<sikao_lfs> 上海缺盐？
<if_else> leaveboy: 我是参考了 github 上面的一个人 配置，自己修改的就添加饿狼一个辞典取词
<leaveboy> if_else: 辞典取词？
<if_else> leaveboy: linuxtoy 上面的一篇文章 stdc 结合 awesome 取词的
<if_else> leaveboy: 你的配置是在默认的基础上面自己修改的吗
<if_else> leaveboy: 如果为我参考的配置添加 tasklist 要怎么配置
<if_else> leaveboy: 谢谢兄台了
<pocoyo> if_else: stdc?
<leaveboy> if_else: 哦！
<leaveboy> 我自己参考网上和wiki写了一个
<leaveboy> if_else: 主要是显示系统信息和mpd信息
<leaveboy> if_else: 要加tasklist可能要先看一下lua
<NoIE> 本来想用 html5 作为我的博客的背景音乐播放器。
<leaveboy> NoIE: 那有看服务器支持不
<NoIE> 但是托管在 oneubuntu 上的音乐能在 firefox 下播放，但是不能在 chromium 下播放。
<NoIE> 现在，只好改用土豆。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,三相电路里面,三角形连接,如果负载不平衡.能正常工作么?
<leaveboy> :-)
<cfy> Kandu: 电路分析会不?
<Tell360> 阿拉丁…
<leaveboy> 神
<cfy> 灯...
<^k^> 新⇨ 窗口管理器 • 为什么我的openbox窗口边框很粗,字体很大呢? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321685&p=2238126#p2238126 截图就不截了..就是显示的边框过大,字体也很大,,感觉就是分辨率有点小的感觉.. 原来在网上搜过解决办法.就是吧/etc/xdg/openbox/autostart.sh 中的 # This shell script is run before Openbox launches. # Environment variables set here are  ...
<nsdy> 多人在线战略游戏 Conquest 1.2.3 发布
<nsdy> http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/conquest-1-2-3/
<roylez> http://www.csmonitor.com/CSM-Photo-Galleries/In-Pictures/Space-Photos-of-the-Day/Space-photos-of-the-day-Tsunamis/(photo)/344526
<lemonhall2> 看不懂
<cfy> roylez: 核辐射?
<roylez> cfy: 海啸
<cfy> roylez: 那看不懂.....
<lemonhall2> Tsunamis....
<lemonhall2> 这个单词要记住的
<nsdy> Git 历险记（四）——索引与提交的幕后故事 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/git-adventures-index-submit/
<lemonhall2> GIT我是真得用不习惯。。。需要适应
<bao__> 世上最痛苦的是什么？辐射来了，盐没了；世上最最痛苦的是什么？辐射来了，盐不好使；世上最最最痛苦的是什么？辐射没来，盐买太多了；世上最最最最痛苦的是什么？人死了，盐没用完
<bao__> 今天出去一看，十块钱一袋盐，还是假的！
<lemonhall2> 唔。。。。。。。。。
<flay> 64位系统编译32位程序需要注意哪些东西 gcc -m32？
<NoIE> flay: 您是机器人吗？
<flay> 不是啊 怎么了
<lemonhall2> flay: 怎么样？编译通过了么？
<NoIE> Oicebot: 你看看人家，这才是机器人该做的。
<flay> 编出来还是64位的 貌似用的imake这个东西 以前没试过这个
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 会修改启动项的友友进，给我分析下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321693&p=2238180#p2238180 我有两个硬盘，一个装fedora，一个装xp 这个xp是当年xp和ubuntu双系统时备份的，后来买了新硬盘，直接用这个还原，一开始我还以为不能用因为当初装双系统时，启动相关的东西改来改去…结果没事…废话了 现在两个 ...
<leaveboy> hehe
<leaveboy> x
<OT_iux> y
<leaveboy> ?
<OT_iux> @@?
<Evanescence> leaveboy: ncmpcpp能使用本地的歌词目录吗？
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 那个好像没是成功过，我现在用lrcdis，不过也很少用，基本都听
<Evanescence> leaveboy: lrcdis是一个软件吗？还是一个ncmpcpp插件
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 是个开源的bash外挂插件
<wiiw> [kk@localhost ~]$ uname -a
<wiiw> Linux localhost 2.6.18-8.10AX #1 SMP Tue Aug 14 04:52:14 EDT 2007 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<wiiw> [kk@localhost ~]$ uptime 15:52:42 up 689 days,  3:51,  1 user,  load average: 0.64, 0.56, 0.51
<wiiw> 太牛了...
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 谢了
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 不可器
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 不客气
<DBLobster> Linux hbproxy02 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP Wed Jan 12 03:40:32 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Evanescence> leaveboy: lrcdis 是不是不能在ncmpcpp里的cli显示阿？我看到好像不支持ncmpcpp
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 虚拟机ubuntu下QQ能不能传文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321702&p=2238216#p2238216 我在虚拟机ubuntu下安装了QQ，可以聊天，但是传送文件就不行了，总是失败，急求高人解释原因！！！ PS：我下载的软件要安装上Linux上，是用翻墙软件从国外下载的，从ubuntu上不方便直接下载。 统计信息: 发表于 由 坡印 ...
<leaveboy> Evanescence:  ncmpcpp只是mpd的一个界面，lrcdis支持mpd的
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 你可以在配置文件里指定OSD模式
<leaveboy> 这样就不是cli
<Evanescence> leaveboy: osd应该是象酷狗那样的把，那种不好，还是在cli里好，我在ncmpcpp里按l，但是还是ncmpcpp自己的抓取歌词，怎么修改这个？
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 我试了osd，但是出现这个错误,我看不懂什么意思：/home/chris/bin/lrcdis: line 619: 2*60+: syntax error: operand expected (error token is "+")
<Evanescence> 错误: 播放器已停止或未开启！
<iGoogle> Evanescence: 那脚本只是检测播放软件的进度而已。和软件本身热键无关。
<iGoogle> 脚本语法错误嘛。
<iGoogle> roylez: 有片子看没。
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 这样阿，那可以在ncmpcpp里绑定按键到脚本吗？
<iGoogle> Evanescence: 应该是脚本先启动吧。
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 还有这样的顺序阿，我试试
<iGoogle> 其实这顺序不重要，只是看脚本如何处理的而已。
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 我测试了，没有检测到播放器进程，
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 话说为什么我刚下载的会有语法错误阿？
<iGoogle> 那bash的脚本，没可能强壮的。
<iGoogle> 是一个循环的脚本。占用资源
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 我这边怎么启都可以
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 额，我就是这个错误，有人和我一样的 http://code.google.com/p/lrcdis/issues/detail?id=3&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary
<^k^> ⇪ title: Issue 3 - lrcdis - 增强cli模式的功能 - lrcdis is a bash script for auto download lyrics and display it. compatable with most linux players. - Google Project Hosting
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 要不把你的脚本发给我？
<leaveboy> 脚本一样的
<leaveboy> 我这有一个自己的配置文件而已
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 还好，我这自从换成awesome后，一直cpu没上过10%
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 额，为什么会有那个语法错误阿》》》纳闷中，哦，对了，它 说是619行，leaveboy，把你的619行给我看看
<leaveboy> Evanescence: ==
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 我不懂bash，的确可能是里面的啥变量引用错了，里面好像是分钟乘以60,加秒， 你给我看看你那第619 行就好
<leaveboy> Evanescence: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/83336 lrcdis
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 不是，我是说lrcdis的第619行，  我这里的619行是这样的： echo "$(($min*60+$sec))"
<leaveboy> Evanescence: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/83337  lrcdis.conf
<leaveboy> Evanescence: echo "$(($min*60+$sec))"
<leaveboy> 一样的
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 阿，是这个，谢谢了
<Evanescence> 额，纠结的我难道其他什么地方有问题？
<Evanescence> 算了，搞不清楚等会儿搞
<leaveboy> 第一个是程序，第二个是配置
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 我把mpd换成mocp后就没有语法错误了，可能是我在ncmpcpp里设置的lyrc问题或者时间设置问题
<leaveboy> Evanescence:有可能
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 恩恩，我在ncmpcpp的配置里看到过，当时都是模糊的设置了下
<Evanescence> le
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 对了，哪个fifo显示方式是什么阿？
<alvin_rxg> ncmpcpp 和 lrcdis 没有屁的关系……
<leaveboy> Evanescence: fifo: output a fifo file /dev/shm/lrcfifo, which can be used by other programs. 官方解释
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 这个应该比较精确！
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 可是让我疑惑的是fifo在歌词里出现，而且也在visualiza里面出现，这俩个都没啥关系阿
<Evanescence> 刚才fcitx僵住了，结果要我把terminal全部kill掉。。。。
<jyf1987> 刚刚 ccav的来录节目， 特意看了下，摄像机后面没有举牌子的
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: 上焦点访谈了？
<cece> 健康之路
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 不知道啥 节目 摄影师挺漂亮的
<alvin_rxg> 上《每周质量报告》了？
<jyf1987> 应该不是 他们录制还访谈 而且后面还清空了 看样子不是做新闻 可能是经济相关频道的报道
<alvin_rxg> 调查 托拉斯
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 是反托撕拉电影吗？
<alvin_rxg> =.=  no idea
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 你这家伙在哪里？
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: 哪里哪里？
 * lemonhall 回来了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你的VPS多钱？
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 我说你肉身在哪里？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 15美元一年
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: earth
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 我的UBUNTU10.10不稳定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321713&p=2238272#p2238272 我的笔记本是HP NC6400 之前装10.04的时候屏幕上有花点，后来没有用了，现在装了10.10以后，（整个电脑就一个ubuntu，另一个是虚拟机XP，用于工作软件）。现在发现系统经常出现问题，有时候是虚拟机里面的XP出现键盘不响 ...
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ximx推荐的那个？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 是的 而且是他给我美元买的
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 不老实
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 唔。。赶紧折腾，折腾个VPN，出来，我也测测。。。
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: 很老实了，总不可能说我是来自火星吧？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 不好  马上要白名单了 你折腾不起来了 要赶紧研究 p2p技术
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 呵呵
<jyf1987> 墙的本质是阻止 信息的分发 与搜索
<jyf1987> 你搞p2p分发网络是一样的效果
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 唔。。白名单？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 额 难道您不知道
<leaveboy> flay:  MS是
<flay> leaveboy: 是啥
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 不知道，请介绍一下原理
<leaveboy> flay: 64 编译 32的那个，刚刚像上翻了下
<lemonhall> flay: 你搞定没？
<flay> imake没用过 不知道怎么改
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 就是 ipv6了 地址太多  封不过来 所以索性 用 白名单的计划  只有在他名单里的地址才允许访问 不能的一律断开
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ...............................................................................................
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 中华大局域网，ARP地址注册制度？
<leaveboy> 这么以来就悲剧 啦
<Aimerl> 可以移民哇
<leaveboy> Aimerl: 你有钱！哥哥不和你比！
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 怕个 啥阿  等着看好戏麻
<jyf1987> 再说了 压迫越大 反抗越大 是好事阿
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你不是在国外？
<Aimerl> 有政策就有对策
<jyf1987> 我现在看到政策越疯狂 越高兴
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 听着你不像在境内的人啊
<Aimerl> lemonhall：我当然在境内啊
<jyf1987> Aimerl: 但你领的是境外的薪水？
<lemonhall> W Aimerl
<nsdy> Git 历险记 系列 http://www.osmsg.com/?s=Git+%E5%8E%86%E9%99%A9%E8%AE%B0
<Aimerl> jyf1987：当然是境内的薪水喽
<jyf1987> lol
<Aimerl> 反正常年挂着VPN嘛，精神上俺们是美国人，LOL
 * lemonhall 浙江的MM。。。
<Aimerl> lemonhall：查我IP？？
<nsdy> 最牛B的 Linux Shell 命令系列 http://www.osmsg.com/?s=%E6%9C%80%E7%89%9BB
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 唔。。刚学会W这个命令
<lemonhall> nsdy: 你是机器人？
<lemonhall> !google | nsdy
<lubotu2> lemonhall: I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<lemonhall> ............
<Aimerl> lemonhall:匿了
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 额。。88
<nsdy> <lemonhall>....................................................
<myke2> MaskRay: http://poj.org/problem?id=1511 过了没
<Lavande> Lavande_shadow: hello
<Lavande_shadow> Lavande: test
<lemonhall> .........
<lemonhall> 精神分裂？影子武士？
<Lavande_shadow> :-Dssh上irc成功
<myke2> MaskRay: 主要想了解下heap-dijkstra的效率, 我没写过
<lemonhall> 都是些ACM达人。。。。
<Lavande_shadow> 发现IRC可以传文件的啊，我第一次测试成功……不过是小文件
<myke2> Lavande_shadow: dcc
<NetDreamer> 终于找到了能在linux下看的电视直播
<Lavande_shadow> myke2: 以前有人给我传就没成功过……
<NetDreamer> 凤凰卫视
<NetDreamer> 但p2p模式还是不行
<myke2> Lavande_shadow: 内网似乎不行
<Lavande_shadow> myke2: 搜嘎。。。
<lemonhall> Lavande_shadow: 我全是在内网。。。
<roylez> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8044/google-text-to-speech-in-mp3-format
<Lavande_shadow> lemonhall: 我自己电脑在内网，然后另一个帐号走ssh，是在外网的机器，然后试了一下，可以传
<myke2> Lavande_shadow: 是dcc么
<Lavande_shadow> myke2: 呃，不是，是pidgin的传文件，一样不？
<myke2> Lavande_shadow: 不同
<Lavande_shadow> myke2: pidgin没有dcc命令呃
<myke2> Lavande_shadow: 似乎不同
<myke2> Lavande_shadow: 吾非清楚甚
<Lavande_shadow> myke2: 呵呵
<lemonhall> mplayer -user-agent Mozilla "http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?tl=en&q=hello+world";
<lemonhall> 唔。。此命令甚好。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 什么?
<lemonhall> mplayer -user-agent Mozilla "http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?tl=en&q=Fuck+you+anyway";
<zodiac207> lemonhall: 玩的什么
<Lavande_shadow> 把tenzu的签名那个弄下来朗读
<lemonhall> 谁能告诉我中文怎么弄。。zh-CN貌似不行。。。
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall: 什么中文？……
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • Ubuntu怎么让我不能启动的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321718&p=2238315#p2238315 昨晚升级11.04，经过漫长的等待终于重启了。重启后不出所料windows7的引导没了，因为习惯使用windows7引导，所以我首先要做的是恢复windows7引导，然后添加Ubuntu的启动项。 方法是先启动windows7，然后重置mbr，然后使用“bootsect. ...
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall: 去给你的机器请个中文教师，然后每天教它中文
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 唔。。。
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 我想还是编码问题。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ？_？
<lotutu> 谁有时间，请帮我找找错误，perl的一个在 dict.cn查词的小东西，问题是用 lwp 弄下来的文本无法使用正则处理 http://paste.ubuntu.com/581516/
<cfy> lotutu: 什么问题?
<lotutu> cfy:我弄下来的词语解释无法用正则处理
<cfy> lotutu: 为啥我这里可以?提取出单词意思么?
<cfy> lotutu: 哦..a可以clear不行...
<cfy> 我看看..
<lotutu> cfy: 我也很奇怪
<alvin_rxg> ms
<alvin_rxg> lotutu: ms
<cfy> 我知道了..
<lotutu> ms ?
<alvin_rxg> mofidy
<lotutu> cfy: 怎么回事？
<cfy> lotutu: m/<def>(.*)<\/def>/s
<cfy> lotutu: 把多行当作一行来处理
<cfy> lotutu: a的时候两个def在一行,clear的时候def分行了
<lotutu> cfy:谢谢，我试试
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 话说， m 用在什么时候？
<cfy> lotutu: 还有,调试的时候不要自己打印出来看.用YAML或者Data::Dumper
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 应该是用到^\n的时候吧
<cfy> 话说,我觉得s只是改变.的效果,而m是改变^\n的效果
<alvin_rxg> cfy: \n 不都是由 ./s 匹配了？
<alvin_rxg> m 我记得是多行的意思？……
<cfy> 嗯
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 用了s的话, . 可以匹配\n所以有单行的效果.
<cfy> lotutu: use YAML;print Dump \$content;
<cfy> lotutu: use Data::Dumper;print Dumper \$content
<lotutu> cfy: alvin_rxg : 谢谢，好了。
<lotutu> cfy: 这个我还不知道，一会学学，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> cfy: fine
<cfy> lotutu: 作为正在一个转形成lisp的人,我提醒一下,你需要的不是正则,而是xml分析模块.如果你想把软件功能做好的话.
<cfy> lotutu: 目前regex可能不错.不过....如果做大的话:)还是分析xml好
<Kandu> cfy: 不會
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么会不会...应该学过了的呀:)
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，電路分析是啥？
<cfy> lotutu: 顺便说下，如果你要分析 <sent><orig>He &lt;em&gt;cleared&lt;/em&gt; out before the police arrived.</orig><trans>警察尚未来到，他就急忙溜掉了。</trans></sent>这类html的东西，像，&gt
<cfy> lotutu: 用HTML::Entities
<cfy> Kandu: 好吧。。。
<tcpct> atvho 消失了！
 * cfy afk
<tcpct> atvho  这个人改名了么？
<lotutu> cfy: 嗯，今天老师还跟我们说xml来着
<if_else> 各位兄台，如何在 github 上面，重命名 master 分支
<if_else> 我使用 git push origin :master 删除 master 分支，提示错误，谢谢
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<lemonhall> ...............
<lemonhall> ^k^: 你还真有幽默感。。作为一个机器人
<BigOne> 今天有人买盐不？
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: 买了
<BigOne> 还是说，今天频道里那么安静是因为都去买盐了？
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: 我买了无碘盐
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 你买盐为了什么？
<Evanescence> 谁帮忙测试下这个网址， http://www.iconlook.com/
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: 自个儿烧菜……
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 哦～～
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: unable to connect
<anticlockwise> 国内果然盐很紧张啊～～刚听说江苏的盐已经快卖完了～～
<myke2> MaskRay: 在?
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 奇怪 了，我这里怎么可以访问我自己的本地网站。。。。
<BigOne> anticlockwise: 是的，超市都排队了
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: which dns?
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: which ip?
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: dyndns
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: dig 信息给我看看吧……
<anticlockwise> BigOne: 额……真恐怖，总感觉又是哪个中间商从中捣鬼
<BigOne> anticlockwise: 盐业是国家垄断的，这个事情不会像豆你玩事件一样的。不过我比较担心，万一那天家里盐用完了，出门连包盐都买不到
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581542/
<BigOne> anticlockwise: 我认识的一个人，家里今天只有两小勺盐了。本来想回去的时候路上带一包，结果～～
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: www.iconlook.com.	4099	IN	A	127.0.0.1   LOL
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 是什么意思？
<caleb-> 盐的代替品不少啊
<anticlockwise> BigOne: 喔～～国内的盐主要不都是矿盐吗？不是海盐的话，以后的盐应该也没什么事啊～
<Evanescence> 是不是链接到本地的阿？我好像没有用过关于这个url的任何东西，没见过这个url
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<BigOne> anticlockwise: 这个问题，其实细想就很傻。现在你买盐，很多上面都写着“日晒盐”，现在又说都是矿盐。
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 那可能是你本地 hosts 文件指向了这个 ip
<BigOne> anticlockwise: 就有点像悖论的感觉。“我现在说的话是谎话”
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 我检查了，hosts文件里没有这个
<Evanescence> 会不会是这个url的真实IP和我当前在路由器里的IP一样，所以我访问的是我自己？
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 算了，这个是对的，他们把  iconlook.com 绑定到 127.0.0.1 了……
<anticlockwise> BigOne: 呵呵，是的～～
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 恩，猜猜可能是这样的，可是为什么我可以访问，你不可以呢？
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 127.0.0.1 指向本机，你机器上开了 http 服务器，所以可以访问。我这没开
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 哦
<lemonhall> BigOne: 今天。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 今天干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: http://whois.webrankstats.com/whois/iconlook.com
<lemonhall> BigOne: 我找到了用JS调用VALA代码的方法。。虽然后来想了想。。。。其实WEBKITS一直都可以调用C代码
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 那网站被攻击了？被修改了 dns
<BigOne> lemonhall: 呵呵，绕了个大圈。不过，我这边用的是Opera，或许对我有用
<lemonhall> BigOne: WEBKITS的WEBVIEW，在ANDROID下，很轻松的可以让JS调用JAVA，WEBKITS的WEBVIEW在MAC平台上，JS调用本地的OBJECT-C也是稀松平常的事情
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 这么神奇？
<lemonhall> BigOne: ？OPERA？怎么了？
<Yucoscn> 大家mutt都使用getmail吗 我一直是用自带的～
<Yucoscn> OPERA 怎么了？
<BigOne> 觉得最近感冒多发，买盐，还不如买一瓶维C，增强体质更好点。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 我用的是Opera，你针对WebKit的方法就对我没什么用了
<youthful> quit
<BigOne> 有人对eMule有了解么？
<lemonhall> BigOne: Opera有类似接口么？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 应该没有吧。没怎么研究过。非开源产品
<jyf1987> 我有个 kvm虚拟机  他是我的内容的 把我主机当成是 10.0.2.2 我如何让他可以ping 我主机的内容的 10.0.80.238 这样的ip呢？ iptables可以办到么？
<caleb-> jyf1987: 默认就可以 ping 到了吧
<caleb-> jyf1987: 除非你主机把 ping 关了
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 如果在hosts文件里修改的IP指向会影响到路由表中的记录吗？
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 不清楚 hosts 文件 和 route 的关系
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: oh
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<jyf1987> caleb-: 不能
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。太好了，CHROME的PROXY 插件真是很强大。。解决了困扰我很长时间的问题
<BigOne> lemonhall: 其实可以用java插件完成的
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 什么？你的主机是10.0.2.2你想ping 10.0.80.238?
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你PING完之后的效果是什么，主机不可到达是不是？
<jyf1987> 不是 request timeout
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 唔，我网络还没有开始学呢。。你给10.0.2.2加上一个IP,10.0.80.2
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 然后PING一PING 试试
<BigOne> lemonhall: 二表叔病了，你不要出门了
<lemonhall> BigOne: ?????????
<BigOne> lemonhall: 最近谍战片看多了～
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你对eMule有了解么？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 奥，对了。。。REQUEST TIMEOUT还有一种情况是。。你关掉了ICMP。。。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。你问这种话就是在问。。。能不能自己写一个？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 不是吧
<jyf1987> 其他机器ping我都可以呢
<BigOne> lemonhall: 不是，我只是想知道kad在emule中的作用。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我不知道，这两台机器在不同网段。。。应该是PING不通的。。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: KAD网络。。唔。。。搜索吧
<BigOne> lemonhall: 我简单看了一下，类似key=>value的cache，但是问题是，value存放的是什么呢？
<lemonhall> BigOne: eMule以前版本连接的是传统 eD2k network，该网络的特点是用户运行eMule时，首先连结到一个服务器，通过该服务器用户连结到其它Clients进行下载。
<lvlv> 求助删除内核的问题
<lvlv> 我是4
<lvlv> 我是4G内存，就下载了pae内核
<lvlv> 我刚才在用着2.26.35.28-generic-pae和2.26.35.28-generic，因为刚升的4G内存，就用着pae的内核。
<lvlv> 然后吧我的根目录提示容量不够了
<lvlv> 我就打开小熊猫（不知道的请google)打算删除没使用的内核，结果提示是2.26.35.28-generic没有使用，就
<lvlv> 点了删除，提示会释放300多MB的空间，欣喜，果断删除，我闲的没事，就看看删除的过程，结果被我看到了update-grub的那一步，
<lvlv> 结果就没有内核启动了，只有检查内存的
<lvlv> 有没有知道的？？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你这是给我希望 然后让我绝望阿
<caleb-> lvlv: 再装回来就好了
<lvlv> 我安装了啊
<lvlv> caleb-, 可是我update-grub后还是没显示啊
<caleb-> lvlv: update-grub 显示啥？
<caleb-> lvlv: 那就是没装呗
<lvlv> 还是显示检测内存的那个，再就是win7
<lvlv> 额。。。。。
<caleb-> lvlv: 从哪装的内核？
<myke2> lvlv: 内核不能乱删的, 自己用aptitude删除还安全些
<lvlv> caleb-, 新力得啊
<lvlv> 是啊，我用的小熊猫，他写着那个内核没被使用！！
<caleb-> lvlv: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<myke2> lvlv: 现在你在linux中?
<lvlv> 是啊
<lvlv> 我还活着呢
<lvlv> linux都没死
<myke2> lvlv: 重新装内核不就ok
<lvlv> myke2, 我重装了啊
<caleb-> lvlv: dpkg --get-selections | grep install$ | grep linux-image
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。我刚大致看了一下，非常类似于38内核加入的那个BATMAN算法啊
<myke2> lvlv: ls /boot
<BigOne> lemonhall: ???
<lemonhall> jyf1987: WHAT？。。。我真得不太懂。。。你加个IP试试再说嘛
<BigOne> lemonhall: 算法我了解，但是问题是～作用,value的内容是啥？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 死骗子阿
<lvlv> linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic			deinstall
<lvlv> linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic			deinstall
<lvlv> linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic-pae		deinstall
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 擦。。我哪里骗你了？
<lvlv> caleb-,显示这个
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我做鬼也不会放过你的
<lvlv> 没安撞？？
<caleb-> lvlv: 都被你删光了，当然没了
<myke2> lvlv: ls /boot 找
<lvlv> 我擦
<caleb-> lvlv: 没安装
<BigOne> jyf1987: 怎么了？
<jyf1987> BigOne: 受死吧
<lvlv> boot  grub  lost+found  memtest86+.bin  memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<lvlv> 尴尬了
<lemonhall> BigOne: 为了避免问题，你先说你的理解吧，KEY是什么？
<myke2> lvlv: 没了......
<lvlv> 。。。。。。
<lvlv> 我 现在不想知道是怎么没的！！！就想知道是怎么 按的！！！
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 那好吧，我多了一个好基友。。仅此而已
<myke2> lvlv: 重装内核即可, 你是从哪里装的内核?
<ofan> http://www.daifumd.com/_daifumd/blog/html/363/article_73008.html 真正的防辐射药物
<lvlv> 新力得啊
<lvlv> 搜的linux-header
<myke2> lvlv: ......
<myke2> lvlv: 应该是linux-image
<caleb-> lvlv: 表废话了，再去装好就是
<myke2> lvlv: header是头文件, 就是C/C++的.h
<lvlv> 。。。。。。。。
<lvlv> 好吧
<BigOne> jyf1987: 和我有什么关系？
<lvlv> 我错了
<NoIE> 大家一起吃海带吧。
<myke2> lvlv: apt-cache search linux-image
<BigOne> lemonhall: 不就是一个160bit的串么？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 哼哼
<jyf1987> NoIE: 好阿  你请
<lvlv> 恩啊
<lvlv> myke2, ，正安装呢
<lvlv> 忘了header是头文件的意思。。。。
<lvlv> 错当成image了。。。
<lvlv> 感谢二位
<BigOne> 刚才 ^k^是不是掉线了？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 那。。。VALUE难道不就是你的IP&PORT？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 这个是通过find_node操作返回的。现在是find_value
<BigOne> IP，PORT是在K筒里的
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-5-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 16:09:46 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<lemonhall> ^k^: 唔。。。。你运行在2.6.38下了啊。。。
<jtshs256> 唉，昨天38内核也进arch的testing了……
<BigOne> 我断线了么？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 没
<BigOne> lemonhall: 今天频道很安静
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • Unity不是全部窗口都是统一风格！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321729&p=2238445#p2238445 感觉Unity桌面最令人不爽的地方，就是有些窗口是全透明风格，但有些窗口是gnome风格，截然不同的风格，切换时总感觉不协调，希望正式版时能够改进。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dgsian — 2011-03-17 19:57
<caleb-> 谁叫 unity 要耍笨用 Qt
<caleb-> 自找麻烦
<myke2> Unity如何
<ofan> unity用的qt?
<jtshs256> unity 2d 用qt……
<ofan> 还有3D?
<yilian> china-pub 发货速度奇慢，都24H了，还在配货状态，竟然有本书我买的时候是有货，昨天是配货，今天就变成缺货了。
<caleb-> yilian: 任何订单都会自动变成配货的
<if_else> 各位，debian 下 mysql workbench 是 mysql-admin 吗？谢谢
<yilian> 可他也不能再我订货后再告诉缺货啊
<ofan> yilian: 去当当买
<yilian> 怕当当假货
<jiero> Ubuntu把QT改了很多，有些软件不支持Ubuntu的QT。
<ofan> orz..
<yilian> JSP技术是不是用在购物商城不切实际？京东和China-pub都是asp页面的，可为什么动态技术都拿JSP的购物商城的例子？
<zodiac207> yilian: 现在很少用JSP的吧
<yilian> 貌似，我看到招聘广告都是PHP，两年，吓得我买本PHP的赶快恶补
<zodiac207> yilian: 现在要么ASP,要么PHP,着实不清楚JSP怎么没落的
<lemonhall> zodiac207: JSP，甲骨文这下爽了，数据库/WEB SERVER，容器/J2EE都在它手上了，顺便干脆把REDHAT收购算了。。产品线算彻底齐全了。。可惜没硬件制造
<lifeng> debian中文邮件列表还在咬
<caleb-> 咬啥？蝶变？
<lifeng> caleb-: 嗯
<lemonhall> caleb-: ？？？？
<yilian> ASP我不想去碰，我不想我被束缚在一个平台选择上
<Hceasy> dcc是什么功能？
<Hceasy> 就irc上的
<lemonhall> yilian: 学吧。。C#挺好。。。比JAVA好学。。反正有MONO。。。
<caleb-> mono--
<lemonhall> yilian: 基本可以跑在LINUX/WINDOWS/IPHONE/ANDROID上了。。。。
<Hceasy> dcc是什么功能
<Hceasy> !dcc
<lubotu2> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<yilian> 不会弄，asp代码直接显示在浏览器上了 —.—
 * caleb- is 反mono神教教徒
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我现在是体会到什么叫做痛苦了，VALA这个语言很年轻，类库十分不统一。。最后结果就是写VALA让人有种东拼西凑。。帮VALA项目组DEBUG的感觉
<yilian> 上次我那JSP的怪BUG有人帮我解决了吗？
<Hceasy> dcc是神马功能？
 * lemonhall 对了，我可以通过IRC来操控我另外一台机器么？
<caleb-> lemonhall: 养个 bot 就行啦
 * lemonhall 让它SSH过来，建立隧道链接。。。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 唔。。。。我也想养
<Hceasy> 貌似可以吧 见水牛弄个自动回复
<caleb-> twitter 早都用来空制 botnet 了
<caleb-> s/空/控/
<lemonhall> caleb-: 唔。。很好。。。我喜欢
<Hceasy> 手机上可以养bot吗？
<yilian> 技术牛B的人，用养 这个词 —.—
<Hceasy> <yilian>
<Hceasy> 至今未用过bot
<ofan> Hceasy: 能联网就行
<Hceasy> 具体方法？
<wm-fz> 使用 universal usb installer 安装UBUNTU 10.10 能用移动硬盘吗？
<yilian> 我也想知道，wm-fz去试试，告诉我结果
<wm-fz> 我现在在试，从硬盘启动后没法进入系统。
<yilian> 屏幕显示什么？
<wm-fz> 一直在UBUNTU 5个点
<myke2> pentadactyl + vim 在 "+p 后 经常会出现行号以及文本无法正确显示的事情,
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么行号？
<yilian> 按Esc或者F2看看能不能看到详细的启动信息
<wm-fz> yilian:在滚动条那
<yilian> 安装时要断开网络，卡住了点击跳过，
<caleb-> 为毛要断网？
<cfy> wzssyqa: 企鹅好
<yilian> 不然会安装时连接更新服务器，升级啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 我是:set editor='xterm -fg white -bg black -fa default -e vim -f'
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是用终端下的vim
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类软件 • 加密主目录和安全删除文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321740&p=2238507#p2238507 1 ubuntu10.10安装的时候我选择了加密主目录，这是不是意味着如果没有登录密码别人看不到home目录的内容？ 我在U盘上也装了一个加密主目录的U10.10，插到电脑上看HOME/user下面有这些文件，里面有没有重要的东西呢？ 001. ...
<myke2> MaskRay: 用"+p粘贴大量代码会出现问题
<myke2> MaskRay: 结果没有问题的, 主要是G之类的切换到最后就显示不正常了
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果是gvim没问题, 不过我不会gvim配色
<myke2> MaskRay: 白色, 很刺眼
<MaskRay> myke2: 好吧，以前 vimperator 用过一会儿 C-i ，很难受
<wm-fz> yilian：网线断开了还是不行。
<MaskRay> myke2: :colo 随便选一个，比如我用非自带的 ir_black
<myke2> MaskRay: 你不把editor弄到emacs?
<caleb-> yilian: 可选的啊
<yilian> 点击跳过，不要更新，安装结束后重新选择更新源
<yilian> caleb:什么可选的啊？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我去google下
<caleb-> yilian: 网络更新
<MaskRay> myke2: 这个功能用得太少了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我确定下来似乎是xterm的问题
<yilian> caleb:没见到过在哪里设置
<myke2> MaskRay: xterm -e的问题, 暂时不打算整xterm
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 吐槽。。。。
<cfy> myke2: emacs client挺好用。。。
<caleb-> myke2: 多数 terminal emulator 都支持 -e 的
<mza_> 折腾了一下午，终于把该死的acpi弄好了
<myke2> cfy: 和 MaskRay 讲, 我emacs不会
<caleb-> 不支持 -e 是 bug
<myke2> caleb-: 支持-e
<cfy> myke2: 我也不会。
<cfy> caleb-: 为啥？标准？
<myke2> caleb-: 我xterm没配置过
<myke2> caleb-: 支持-e, 但是vim有点问题
<caleb-> cfy: de facto standard
<cfy> 火影今天没更新？
<cfy> caleb-: o
<myke2> caleb-: 你用什么term
<caleb-> myke2: vte
<myke2> caleb-: 高端的东西
<myke2> MaskRay: ir_black的official有么
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2777 ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: tir_black - based on ir_black colorscheme, tweaked for 256 color terms : vim online
<MaskRay> myke2: roylez 的 .Xresources 配置不错
<myke2> MaskRay: 目前不高兴整, 你一般是开gvim还是vim的?
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果用vim的话
<MaskRay> myke2: 终端下 vim
<yilian> 不是说火影作者死了吗？
<cfy> yilian: 死了？确定？
<myke2> MaskRay: 终端下vim你有没有遇到这种情况, O特别慢
<caleb-> 太多谣言了，不用尽信
<soiamso> cfy: 会议开完了？网络正常了
<yilian> 日本大灾难，全民和我我国一样的习惯，禁止娱乐？？？
<caleb-> 国内假消息特多
<soiamso> http://www.moeu.net/post/832.html
<caleb-> yilian: 出这种事就算想娱乐也只能偷偷乐
<cfy> soiamso: 什么东西？
<Hceasy> echo //whois Hceasy
<lemonhall> caleb-: 扯淡，没地震的地方照样在拍A片，在OOXX。。
<caleb-> 很多东西都延期发售了，漫画停刊也挺正常吧
<caleb-> ipad2(in 日本) 都延期了
<caleb-> lemonhall: 难道你会在大马路上OOXX？
<NoIE> 我追的那几部都没有停。
<caleb-> 偷偷乐又不是说就不乐了
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有
<caleb-> 关西还是挺日常的
<caleb-> NoIE: 汉化版？
<myke2> MaskRay: o很快的, 就是O有时候很慢, 我在vim遇到
<lemonhall> caleb-: 马自达在哪里生产的？
<NoIE> caleb-: 是的。
<yilian> 我用wget -mk w3school.com.cn 不能正常离线访问，.asp文件如何添加html后罪名？CSS外部文件链接倒入都加了个/ 。害得我只能开启IIS才能看。
<caleb-> 汉化图源比日本晚 1~2 周挺正常的
<caleb-> 晚几个月到一年也是常有的事
<MaskRay> myke2: 确实是
<caleb-> NoIE: 看到汉化不代表日版没停刊
<yilian> 怎么一说JP，就谈到Happy的内容？
 * lemonhall o很快啊，O有些慢。。。又记住了两个命令。。。VIM就是需要慢慢适应的东西
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥情况。。。。vim的bug?
<MaskRay> myke2: 在空行上用 O 时
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 怎么了？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 空行上怎么了？
<myke2> MaskRay: gvim好像没
<myke2> MaskRay: gvim怎么整字体大小
<Hceasy> echo
<myke2> MaskRay: 知道了set guifont
<Hceasy> iChat
<Arthrun> 寻找会打包的大牛。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall：vim 有时候 O 会很慢
<mza_> Arthrun: 会给java打包的飘过，哈哈
<Arthrun> mza_: 太强大了
<Arthrun> chgtg: 博士
<chgtg> Arthrun: 雕雕好！
<mza_> Arthrun: 啥子啊。就是用ant整
<lifeng> 这年头，会打个包都成大牛了
<Arthrun> mza_: 太强大了
<Arthrun> lifeng: 当然是大牛，不是大牛怎么会打包
<chgtg> 谁那儿有ubuntu monospace？
<chgtg> Arthrun: 感觉ubuntu做的字体还是蛮到位的
<chgtg> 呵呵
<Arthrun> chgtg: UB自己做字体 ？
<chgtg> Arthrun: 嗯，英文比例字体
<mza_> lifeng: 是啊。我都想找个地缝
<anticlockwise> Arthrun: 哟～雕叔好～
<Arthrun> anticlockwise: 弯弯！！
<Arthrun> anticlockwise: 好久没见到你了
<chgtg> Arthrun: 据说等宽字体要和1104一起发布
<anticlockwise> Arthrun: 呵呵～～我很就不上IRC了
<Arthrun> chgtg: 不感举趣了。。
<Arthrun> anticlockwise: 你完全UK化了。。。。
<chgtg> Arthrun: 呵呵
<Freebuilder> 等宽字体一开始就是个错
<Freebuilder> 错误
<anticlockwise> Arthrun: 。。。懒得开IRC
<Muderskiper> Freebuilder: ?
<wolftankk> 都是用的文泉绎的开源字体。。
<caleb-> 日本辐射已经到米国了（低剂量）
<Freebuilder> Muderskiper, 根本就不应该把等宽的责任强加到字体身上，应该是应用程序的事。
<caleb-> 才七天而已，当初米国专家说大概九天
<wolftankk> ubuntu use wqy-zhenhei font
<chongwish> 等宽字体很美阿
<Arthrun> 怎么一年来不上，还在讨论字体啊。。。。
<jtshs256> ………………
<caleb-> 之前那个谁说不会有辐射云的…
<myke2> Use wqy-microhei
<wolftankk> 怕什么辐射 国内那么多辐射
<Muderskiper> Freebuilder: 程序员偷懒了 没法 呵呵
<caleb-> wolftankk: 米国都到了，你觉得国内会没有？
<Muderskiper> Freebuilder: 要对齐 总要有 一方 付出代价 的 呵呵
<anticlockwise> Arthrun: 准备转战米国去了～UK不好玩
<wm-fz> yilian：可以了。我正在安装
<Arthrun> anticlockwise: 米国不错啊
<wolftankk> caleb-: 这个辐射真没什么影响。。
<caleb-> wolftankk: 才刚开始
<Arthrun> chgtg: T＿T 忘记debian专门介绍打包的文档是哪一个了
<caleb-> wolftankk: 现在过来的是一开始
<caleb-> 日本都才处理到一半
<caleb-> 专家说至少要处理 1~2 周
<caleb-> *至少*
<Freebuilder> Archlive, Debian新维护人员手册
<chongwish> 又见专家~~~~~
<chgtg> Arthrun: 好久不看文档了
<caleb-> 专家和砖家还是不一样的
<chongwish> caleb-: 都一样~~~~~~
<caleb-> 前两天说不会有辐射云，现在说辐射没影响…
<caleb-> 这砖家…
<myke2> caleb-: 当年广岛长崎的原子弹应该也有吧?
<caleb-> myke2: 剂量比广岛的大多鸟
<Arthrun> anticlockwise: 发现虫子文完全退化了。。。
<tenzu_> Arthrun: -_-||
<caleb-> myke2: 广岛人也很多问题滴
<anticlockwise> Arthrun: ？？
<myke2> caleb-: 核反应堆的U浓度可是很低的
<tenzu_> anticlockwise: 英国人
<Arthrun> tenzu_: ....
 * lemonhall 当年的原子弹。。污染其实不大
<Arthrun> anticlockwise: 太久没看虫子文了
 * lemonhall 这次污染很大啊
<anticlockwise> tenzu_: 疼疼～俺是地地道道的中国淫
 * lemonhall 漫天飘来票去
<Hceasy> 原来dcc是发送文件用的
 * tenzu_ 开了个irssi挂在bshellz上，结果ssh登录不上去了 T_T
<tenzu_> anticlockwise: 争取早日成为英国人
<anticlockwise> Arthrun: 喔～最近准备面试，看书和做题都弄死我了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 有高手吗?   Synaptics触摸板驱动 怎么弄啊?
<anticlockwise> tenzu_: 没希望了，要转站美国了
<tenzu_> anticlockwise: hi，美国人
<Arthrun> tenzu_: 大牛，帮我把ath_htc的无线驱动打个包给squeeze吧。。。
<Freebuilder> tenzu_, 有个下划线
<Arthrun> anticlockwise: 又要面试啥。。
<anticlockwise> tenzu_: 。。。
<anticlockwise> Arthrun: 去美国的工作咯
<Hceasy> tenzu_: 假的？
<Arthrun> anticlockwise: ooooo
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 有高手吗?   Synaptics触摸板驱动 怎么弄啊?
<oneleaf> ....
 * tenzu_ 我是真的
<oneleaf> 有密码…
 * tenzu_ 拜见一夜
<oneleaf> 假的吧
<tenzu_> oneleaf: 一夜一夜又一夜
<Arthrun> tenzu_: 帮我打个包吧。。。。。。
<tenzu_> Arthrun: 哥，我不会
<oneleaf> 那个tenzu
<jtshs256> 应该是真的……
<tenzu_> Arthrun: 你帮我改一段程序吧
<oneleaf> 怎么回事？
<myke2> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: http://wiki.debian.org/SynapticsTouchpad
<Arthrun> tenzu_: 哥不会写程序
<oneleaf> tenzu_: ……
<jtshs256> freenode貌似会蛊惑人这么注册……
<BigOne> Arthrun: 把哥你会干嘛？
<tenzu_> Arthrun: C啊，一段神马写到一个.ps文件的，对于我这种没学过C的实在是太难度了
<if_else> 各位，兄台，按照 django 手册，在连接 mysql 数据库时，出错
<if_else> 请问在那里指定 mysql 数据库名称，谢谢
<oneleaf> tenzu_
<myke2> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: aptitude install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<oneleaf> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ！！！
<oneleaf> 这么邪恶…
<anticlockwise> if_else: 你用的Django版本是？
<oneleaf> ………
<oneleaf> ！！！
<tenzu_> 召唤老小踢掉伪一夜
<anticlockwise> if_else: 如果是最新版，那就是settings.py里边的DATABASES里的NAME
<oneleaf> 呵呵，原来还可以这么玩
<oneleaf> 呵呵，原来还可以这么玩 呵呵，原来还可以这么玩
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> myke2:THX
<oneleaf> <tenzu_> 我还怀疑你是假的呢
<tenzu_> anticlockwise: 会C么？
<anticlockwise> tenzu_: 基本可以说不会
<tenzu_> oneleaf: 我能疯你号么？
<jtshs256> ………………
<tenzu_> anticlockwise: 我好悲剧啊。。。早知道学点C了
<anticlockwise> tenzu_: 什么代码？
<oneleaf> <tenzu_> 等我999贴再动手…
<tenzu_> anticlockwise: 一个计算程序的源码，本来是for mac的，我想在linux里用
<oneleaf> <tenzu_> 现在你要疯了我开马甲鄙视你…
<tenzu_> oneleaf: 懒得开firefox，你赢了
<anticlockwise> tenzu_: 喔～～～～～～调用了MAC的库？如果光是ANSI C的话，应该没什么问题
<pocoyo> <tenzu_> 呵呵 变身了
<tenzu__> <tenzu_> 这个更好玩儿
<yilian> 你们那里http://www.apache.org/ 能访问吗？
<yilian> 载入页面时到服务器的连接被重置。
<anticlockwise> yilian: down了
<tenzu_> anticlockwise: 没有调用mac的东西，只是输出到*.ps文件出了错误
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 有高手吗?   Synaptics触摸板驱动 怎么弄啊?
<yilian> 你们也不能访问？怎么灭了呢？
<tenzu__> <tenzu_>
<zmcbb30> Arthrun: 雕叔
<zmcbb30> tenzu_ tenzu__ 腾猪哥
 * tenzu_ 拜见包子叔&屌叔
<tenzu_> 。。。
<anticlockwise> yilian: 可能服务器暂时性的当掉了吧，等等看咯，这么大个Apache不会说没就没的
 * tenzu_ 拜见包子叔&雕叔
<caleb-> yilian: 暂时而已吧
<tenzu__> <tenzu_> ？？？
<tenzu_> pocoyo: 有人冒充你
<tenzu__> #^_^
<tenzu_> 21:37 ::: oneleaf is now known as pocoyo
<pocoyo> tenzu__: 熊？
<tenzu__> 牛哥 你来晚了
<tenzu_> pocoyo: 你猜的准啊
<lemonhall> yilian: 我也不行
<pocoyo> tenzu_: 那是。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 有高手吗?   Synaptics触摸板驱动 怎么弄啊?
<yilian> Chromium。org我从来都是连接被重置，这个一直是Down？？?
 * tenzu_ 包子叔在享受进进出出的快感
<tenzu__> <pocoyo> 恩 回寝室睡觉去
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 有高手吗?   Synaptics触摸板驱动 怎么弄啊? .....................
 * lemonhall 刚看完一篇文章。。。XZ。。这个东西真的很强
 * lemonhall 这东西压缩起来确实给力
<zodiac207> lemonhall: 在讨论什么?
<yilian> apache 加载asp的模块总是不行，还是直接显示代码到浏览器，怎么配置？
<lemonhall> zodiac207: 不知道！！！
<lemonhall> yilian: 请安装XSP2.。。不过。我还真不知到它兼容ASP不
<yilian> 明天再试试，睡觉了，查房的来了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 有高手吗?   Synaptics触摸板驱动 怎么弄啊? .................................................................
<alvin_rxg> 查房的来了
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 查房？什么查房？
<rocky2> 才几点就查房，住集中营哇
<alvin_rxg> (14:45:30) yilian: 明天再试试，睡觉了，查房的来了
<lemonhall> .............
<lemonhall> 身份证！！
<lemonhall> 你们是什么关系？
<lemonhall> B：自由恋爱也犯法嘛？
<lemonhall> A：不，不犯法。。。让我看看你们两个的身份证。。
<caleb-> 原来是查假证的
<chpsheng> 有人用LINUX打DOTA的吗？有没发现当鼠标移动到屏幕两侧时就会出现外面打鼠标
<lemonhall> chpsheng: 打DOTA请回WIN吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> dota 就玩这个吧…… http://www.lgdb.org/game/heroes_newerth
<^k^> ⇪ title: Heroes of Newerth | Linux game database
<liubii1> 哥几位， 你们的 pidgin能上QQ嘛   协议选择 08 05都不行。。。
<liubii1> 一直显示正在链接。。。
<alvin_rxg> liubii1: http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<sikao_lfs> 用webqq吧。我用了一下，还行！
<alvin_rxg> chpsheng: dota 就玩这个吧…… http://www.lgdb.org/game/heroes_newerth
<^k^> ⇪ title: Heroes of Newerth | Linux game database
<liubii1> 主要是文件传输。。
<alvin_rxg> liubii1: ignore this
<liubii1> 面对全部的win平台  要转linux很难 啊  不过我上班都是自己本子玩ub  公司台式挂着有事用。。。
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 你。。。
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall: what
<chpsheng> 谁能帮我解决这个问题。。
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 那东西要30刀。。。
<shantu> lifeng: 我也差不多的想法和做法
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall: =.=
<lemonhall> chpsheng: 实在想玩DOTA就去下优化过的WINE。。。。
<lemonhall> chpsheng: cross...什么的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 把 winetricks 的东西全部装了呗
<liubii1> 论坛貌似有 cross。。。的破解的。。。。   国人V5啊
<chongwish> lemonhall: 优化过的wine 在哪？？？
<chpsheng> +1
<lemonhall> chongwish: 唔。。我估计关键词就是WINE+DOTA吧。。
<lifeng> shantu在说啥？
<chpsheng> 用这种wine来启动魔兽，左右两侧会不会出现外面的鼠标呢
<chongwish> lemonhall: 那都没有 对于wine 电脑配置一般的 就没来优化一说的
<liubii1> chpsheng  wine 魔兽世界还是魔兽争霸
<chpsheng> 魔兽争霸
<liubii1> wine1.3 魔兽世界貌似比win还流畅 别的没试过
<chongwish> liubii1: 真的？？？
<chpsheng> 魔兽争霸也很流畅，只是两边经常会出现外面的鼠标，导致没法滚动DOTA画面
<chongwish> chpsheng: 别窗口话就行了
 * lemonhall 个人觉得WINE很蛋疼。。但是又不得不用它启动某翻墙软件。。。
<liubii1> ub10.10 64bit wine1.3版本
 * lemonhall 矛盾啊矛盾
<chpsheng> 调全屏后依然会
<liubii1> 直接用web代理方式的不行吗 lemon
<chongwish> chpsheng: 其实 有cedega更好 不过他却要钱~~~~~
<liubii1> 是不是魔兽争霸也有 那种窗口化 窗口最大化 那种设置
<chpsheng> 有个红杏在线翻墙非常方便
<chongwish> liubii1: 没那软件快
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求助：ubuntu经常假死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321749&p=2238592#p2238592 最近好长一段时间,ubuntu会假死。 就是在文本或者浏览器上选中一段东西的时候，取消不掉。然后你按鼠标右键，再按ESC，会取消掉选中的部分，但是从此，鼠标点任何东西都没反应。不能使用最大化最小化按钮，也不能点任何东西 ...
<liubii1> 换个鼠标？
<lemonhall> liubii1: chrome+proxy switch+某软件。。。完美实现了，我访问GOOGLE的时候自动切换到代理模式，平时都让代理歇息的需求
<chpsheng> 什么？换个鼠标？
<chongwish> lemonhall: 最简单的还是free啥的 加上IE就行了~~~~~~~~~~
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall: 都可以的吧…… chrome + proxy switch + (ssh / etc..)
<liubii1> 我逗那个  ^k^
<chongwish> liubii1: 你才是被逗的那个~~~~~~~
<liubii1> 额。。。。
<wolftankk> 我的wine玩 wow就很卡。。。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=321745
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - urxvt 中文字体问题
<wolftankk> wine好像支持opengl
<soiamso> chpsheng: wine的魔兽？
<soiamso> wolftankk: virtualbox 也可以玩魔兽
<liubii1> virtualbox说起来有个奇怪事。。 我装的vbox弄个xp虚拟机让我不知道删了 但是介质那里还是有 显示是坏的 我把VBOX重装来还有  可郁闷
<lemonhall> 我晕。。。。
<soiamso> liubii1: 在～/.virtualbox
<wolftankk> soiamso: virtualbox确实可以。。
 * lemonhall 这个proxy switcher直接让FIREFOX也享受到了。。。代理！！！
<soiamso> wolftankk: 只要CPU 还可以的话
<wolftankk> soiamso: 不过我一般玩游戏 还是切到windows下。。  其他时候还是linux好点
 * lemonhall 很好！！！！
<wolftankk> soiamso: i5 + ati 6850 。。 所有特性可以全开
<soiamso> wolftankk: 现在买主机玩游戏
<soiamso> wolftankk: 你说的全开的在virtualbox 下 ？
<liubii1> soiamso 为何删除vbox了之后 还是有残留的 文件呢  赶上windows了
<chongwish> 在vbox玩war3  鼠标有些卡~~~~~~~
<wolftankk> soiamso: 恩 那倒是。。 我准备买xbox360 + kinel
<wolftankk> soiamso: 没 在标准win下
<alvin_rxg> kinel? kinect ?
<wolftankk> kinect
<soiamso> liubii1: 不会删除~/.VirtualBox 的
<liubii1> soiamso  why？ 有什么说道吗
<soiamso> liubii1: 在个人目录下的配置文件，依照惯例是不会删除的
<soiamso> liubii1: 而且虚拟盘，以及配置文件默认就是在 ~/.VirtualBox 下
<wolftankk> 有人买kinect没？
<soiamso> wolftankk: 好玩？
<soiamso> wolftankk: 估计Wii2 要推迟出售了
<wolftankk> soiamso: 看起来蛮好玩的。。。 比wii强把
<soiamso> wolftankk: xbox 你也是玩破解？
<wolftankk> soiamso: 恩。。
<chpsheng> 恩
<soiamso> wolftankk: xbox360 可以破解了？
<wolftankk> soiamso: 恩。。
<soiamso> wolftankk: xbox360 正版，分区的不？
<wolftankk> soiamso: 我前面恩 wii2。  xbox那个还是玩正版的
<wolftankk> soiamso: 分区域的。。 我选择的北美。
<soiamso> wolftankk: xbox 一个碟多少钱？是国际版，还是像小日的分语言？
<wolftankk> soiamso: 我直接淘宝上买的。。 有些也很便宜。。。
<soiamso> wolftankk: 不是刻录的吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 我dp很差
<wolftankk> soiamso: 不是。。。 刻录的能明显看出来。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 不要装弱
<soiamso> wolftankk: 100以上？
<wolftankk> soiamso: yep。。 不过我朋友买过那种5元 n多游戏合集的。。。
<Hceasy> 求安慰
<alvin_rxg> Hceasy: 这没女人
<Hceasy> 考了好几科零分
<alvin_rxg> 不就零分嘛，总比那些抢不到盐的好点
<myke2> MaskRay: 思路稍微有点创造性的就不会, 都只会我知道的东西.
<Hceasy> <alvin_rxg> 可以去抢咸菜
<alvin_rxg> Hceasy: 今天你抢了没？
<Hceasy> <alvin_rxg> 八十多天后高考
<Hceasy> <alvin_rxg> 木
<Hceasy> <alvin_rxg> 家里过年储备的多 家里人也少，没必要
<alvin_rxg> Hceasy: 早睡早起，好的身体是必须的
<MaskRay> myke2: 我也是
<sikao_lfs> Hceasy: 。。。。。抢盐这么激烈。连高考前联考都不顾了？
<chpsheng> 高三也玩LINUX？》
<wolftankk> 我家一袋能吃上大半年。。。
<caleb-> 高考有倒扣？
 * caleb- 没考过高考的飘过
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 大部分一级经销商下午到货，商场明天早上到货。
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 也快了吧？
<Hceasy> <chpsheng> 初二就接触了
<liubii1> 考过跟没考过一样的飘过
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 不在国内，不用高考
<soiamso> chpsheng: 这里有初中的
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 那 taiwan 那叫啥？
<wolftankk> 盐什么时候都不会缺。。
<Hceasy> <caleb-> 什么倒扣？
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 俺那时叫联考，现在复杂的很，搞不清楚
<jimmyxu> Hceasy: 高三党？
<caleb-> Hceasy: 选错选项倒扣分数
<chpsheng> 哎。。见识浅啊。到大学才知道有LINUX这东西
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 哦～
<soiamso> wolftankk: 国内最喜欢把囤货的搞死，
<Hceasy> <caleb-> 现在叫第二次质量检测
 * illousionary 坐了个揖
<myke2> caleb-: 选错选项倒扣, 和不选有得分, 有什么区别
<soiamso> chpsheng: 这与你父亲的经历有关
<Hceasy> <caleb-> 不到口
<MaskRay> 二模吗？
<caleb-> myke2: 不选不扣，选错扣分
<MaskRay> 我现在最担心的就是这个
<caleb-> myke2: 避免投机取巧
<Hceasy> 恩  一模没参加
<myke2> caleb-: AMC的规则是不选有分的, 选错0分
<wolftankk> soiamso: 屯也没用
<caleb-> myke2: 不扣分的话，随便猜也有分拿吧
<Moxisi> 辟谣了
<myke2> caleb-: 我已经解释了
<wolftankk> soiamso: 谁家里 要吃那么多盐
<MaskRay> Hceasy: 同没参加
<Moxisi> 靠，这全卖盐的疯了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]shell传中文参数显示乱码，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321750&p=2238633#p2238633 如题。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgf4242 — 2011-03-17 22:43
<Hceasy> 手机电量不太足了  今晚看不成新闻核论坛了
<wolftankk> 吃到死都用不完
<Moxisi> 北京抢完了，重庆也抢完了，江西也抢完了
<myke2> MaskRay: 你们怎么搞的?
<Moxisi> 我知道的地方几乎都抢
<caleb-> 估计有假盐了
<myke2> caleb-: 是否有NaNO_2
<MaskRay> myke2: 似乎必须参加二模作为毕业考
<soiamso> wolftankk: KI ,那KCL + I2
<myke2> MaskRay: 你们没有会考是吧?
<Hceasy> 别提抢盐这事情 提到就 怒 国人怎么就这么无知。。。
<myke2> soiamso: 不是KI吧
<caleb-> 反正买盐的不会马上拆封，也抓不到假的
<MaskRay> myke2: 政治有，其他我都没考
<Hceasy> 高三啊  ！！！
<alvin_rxg> Hceasy: 没上大学的人多
<myke2> MaskRay: 像我们不行, 听说进重点几乎全部都要求A
<Hceasy> 悲哀啊
<jimmyxu> Hceasy: 哪个省的？
<Hceasy> <jimmyxu> 河南
<soiamso> caleb-: 其实盐局傻，应该现在出无I 盐，等囤货的继续囤，然后大量出含I 盐
<Hceasy> <jimmyxu> 今年考生90多万
<jimmyxu> Hceasy: 哦酱…陕西高三飘过
<alvin_rxg> 越来越少了啊……
<MaskRay> 中原地区还是太吓人了
<Hceasy> 恩
<myke2> 这有谋略吧
<Hceasy> <jimmyxu> 好羡慕
<myke2> I能防止放射性, 这个毫无根据
<Hceasy> <myke2> 有的。。。。。
<caleb-> 不能防，只是避免吸收含放射性I
<myke2> Hceasy: 放射性来源于原子核内部
<Hceasy> <myke2> 碘化钾可以占满甲状腺
<caleb-> 先用无放射性I抢占地盘
<Moxisi> 盐巴怎么肯能防核辐射
<Moxisi> 瞎闹，一群SB
<myke2> caleb-: 避免吸收也没用, 身体里总归要走一圈
<Freebuilder> 实在没盐吃了，大不了像祖先一样
<caleb-> 作用不是防核辐射阿
<Hceasy> 不过只可以防放射性碘 其他的都不防
<alvin_rxg> 那那些救援队身上穿的衣服里，很大的成分都是 I 咯？
<caleb-> 吃盐真没啥用，要吃就吃碘片
<Hceasy> <alvin_rxg> 。。。。。
<myke2> Hceasy: 根本不能防, 只是缓解急性I取代身体所有正常功能的I罢了
<Moxisi> 碘片乱吃也中毒
<Moxisi> 我热，这JB地震闹得
<Hceasy> <caleb-> 盐每公斤20-30mg 碘片一片正常剂量100mg 每天得吃五六公斤的食盐。。。
<Moxisi> 殃及城池
<caleb-> Hceasy: 食盐里的 I 很少滴
<Moxisi> SB日本，就为了造核武器
<wolftankk> 国内现在本能吃碘就超标了
<Moxisi> 可恨的是我还没搞上一个日本妞，日本妞就被辐射得差不多了
<Hceasy> <caleb-> 政府规定的是20-30mg/kg
<alvin_rxg> 哦耶，接下来是不是得处理一大批的甲状腺问题了？
<myke2> Moxisi: 造核武器, 这不能乱说的
<wolftankk> alvin_rxg: 应该是的
<Hceasy> <alvin_rxg> 差不多了。。。还有细胞变异
<alvin_rxg> 哦耶，医生有钱赚了，可惜今天 cece 不在
<caleb-> 福岛的才要担心，国内还不用怕
<Hceasy> 前些阵子他们吆喝要核弹，这下 就核泄露了
<Moxisi> myke2: 你去看看，日本的核电站有多少，他国土多大面，算下来就每个县城一个核电站，你认为这个合适？
<alvin_rxg> 话说，当年俄罗斯核电站的问题呢？
<caleb-> 不怕归不怕，也不能啥都不懂
<nsdy> 文泉译网站被墙了？
<myke2> Moxisi: 没有证据, 不能乱说的
<myke2> Moxisi: 顶多只能说是你的推测
<Moxisi> myke2: 小日本就是为了核武器才造这么核电站，不，这凤凰卫视也提过啊
<wolftankk> Moxisi: 这个确实不能乱说 你要看美国  美国大学加起来就比日本多  国内的核电站也日本多很多
<alvin_rxg> 俄罗斯核电站泄漏的时候，是不是国内也到处抢盐？
<Moxisi> 为什么造这么多
<Hceasy> <alvin_rxg> 7000多人遇难好像 包括间接的
<Moxisi> 中国国土比日本大多少，人口也多10多倍
<Hceasy> <alvin_rxg> 那时信息没现在这么流畅
<Moxisi> 我没乱说的，这个人家算了，就是相当于一个县一个核电站
<caleb-> 那时辐射云都到国外了，俄罗斯才开始处理
<wolftankk> 但反过来考虑 没有核电 还要靠什么发电。。  日本本身是一个资源贫乏的国家
<myke2> Moxisi: 说实话, 你只能拿数据, 做可能性推断, 不能直接下结论.
<caleb-> wolftankk: 核电的燃料也是进口
<Moxisi> 是推断，但是这个可能性有什么可质疑的
<Moxisi> 日本人又不傻
<alvin_rxg> 一九八六年四月二十六日﹐位于乌克兰的切尔诺贝利核电站发生重大核泄漏事故﹐致使乌克兰﹑白俄罗斯的大部分地区以及俄罗斯两个省的大部分地区遭严重污染﹐电站周围三十平方公里内的居民被迫疏散。
<wolftankk> 发电 也就是那么几种 水利 蒸汽 风力 太阳能 以及 核电
<Moxisi> 为什么用这么久都不换设备...
<Hceasy> <Moxisi> 省资金
<Moxisi> 日本难道缺潮汐，风力和太阳能
<Moxisi> 是吧
<alvin_rxg> 30平方公里，日本呢？ (pi * (30 / 2)^2)
<Hceasy> 说白了 核电也就是个高级锅炉。。
<sikao_lfs> 我说说这次日本地震前我们十堰这个地方天气奇怪之处。
<wolftankk> Hceasy: 恩。。 核反应产生热量 然后蒸汽发电。。
<Hceasy> 人们这样运用核能我感觉。。。很那啥
<jimmyxu> alvin_rxg: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=216386949281368528973.00049ea1ead8ecd245e94
<wolftankk> 明天有 超级月亮的把
<wolftankk> 有人说 与这个有关
<sikao_lfs> 从2月中旬开始，我们十堰这里一天或2天晴很热，一天或在2天阴的很冷。
<alvin_rxg> jimmyxu: 呃，日本是半径30公里？
<Hceasy> 电量不足，手机要关机了  睡觉去各位晚安
<jimmyxu> alvin_rxg: r=30k 是呆家里别出来的半径
<Moxisi> 凤凰快讯正在报道，日本政府对这次灾难失控了吧
<sikao_lfs> 我印象深刻就是因为不知道怎么穿衣服，热的时候想脱掉冬装。
<alvin_rxg> =。=
<wolftankk> sikao_lfs: 最近似乎都不正常。。。
<wolftankk> sikao_lfs: 上海 热的时候 穿两件就足够了 冷的时候 还要穿羽绒服。。  就这几天
<sikao_lfs> wolftankk: 不清楚。但是日本地震玩后。我们这里最近2天正常了。一直是热天
 * jimmyxu 有SJTU的么？
<sikao_lfs> 没有那种冷热猛变的情况。
<Moxisi> 靠，范围扩到80KM
<Moxisi> 疯了
<caleb-> Moxisi: 新加坡说 100km
<Only_Jiao> 真的假的
<caleb-> 米国说 80km
<Moxisi> 美国要求国民不要进入中心80KM的范围
<Moxisi> 凤凰台啊
<caleb-> 英国说听日本zf的就好
<Moxisi> 不会假吧
<Moxisi> 我还是相信老美的
<Moxisi> 只有他的专家组来了2组
<wolftankk> 美国不是说500公里了么
<Moxisi> 没有核心消息，他能来么
<wolftankk> 美国这个上面专家是多
<brianzhao> 问一个问题
<pocoyo> brianzhao: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<void1> wolftankk: 500km那就不在日本了...
<brianzhao> ubuntu 窗口拖到左侧，自动成为半边
<wolftankk> void1: 是啊 日本人民都要再海底生活了
<brianzhao> 这个效果在哪里调整！？昨天升级11.04崩溃后，重装10.10 发现找不到了
<wolftankk> 现在是不是4号机组 也有问题？
<brianzhao> ？？？
<myke2> wolftankk: 1~4全部
<Moxisi> 哈哈，你才知道啊
<brianzhao> 没有人理我！
<Moxisi> 他妈的，日本确实恶心
<wolftankk> 前面几个倒是知道
<wolftankk> http://imgur.com/a/WpXkJ#RiyUg
<wolftankk> 这个是美国人做的
<myke2> 杞人忧天
<wolftankk> 作者的父亲就是去日本援助核电站
<wolftankk> 看起来 日本这个技术还是葱美国引进的
<Moxisi> 哈哈
<Evanescence> 在awesome里怎么调解音量阿?
<wolftankk> 用alsamixer
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • 360橙色预警：Flash曝"通杀"漏洞影响六大平台 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321754&p=2238663#p2238663 Quote: 该漏洞是目前影响范围最广的安全漏洞，涉及Windows、Linux、Android、Chrome、Macintosh(苹果电脑的操作系统)以及Solaris(SUN的操作系统)等六大平台，影响PC、平板电脑、智能手机、服务器/工作站等几乎所有终端 ...
<FrankLv> oracle buy sun. so it is oracle's solaris
<Evanescence> wolftankk: 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 国内现在真的有人在囤积食盐么？
<dylanxj> 恩呢
<dIbMx2`> 是的
<dylanxj> 杭州10元一袋
<MeaCulpa> ... 怎么会这样，这个和盐有啥关系，难道怕海水污染...
<dIbMx2`> 北京有个朋友走超市进货 渠道都没买到盐，他家的盐正好今天用光了。呵呵
 * MeaCulpa 这下可以去吃川菜湘菜了，再也不用抱怨他们太咸了
<dylanxj> 有谣言说盐可以防辐射:-)
<dIbMx2`> 就算海水污染，也不用屯盐，盐应该是矿盐生产 的吧？
<MeaCulpa> 那是说碘？
<dylanxj> 好像吧
<MeaCulpa> 我国沿海有盐场的
<MeaCulpa> 日晒的海盐
<MeaCulpa> 江苏那里吧大概
<dIbMx2`> 我们本来就碘过量的。
<MeaCulpa> 我从不吃加碘盐
<dIbMx2`> 我也是开始吃普通盐，所以要买那种腌制盐，袋装的都加碘。
<dylanxj> TX有条新闻说盐抗辐射不如精液
<MeaCulpa> 腌制盐高级啊，粗盐
<wolftankk> 海盐很贵的
<dIbMx2`> 呵呵。。
<MeaCulpa> 真正的粗颗粒海盐很贵的
<wolftankk> 有什么好担心的
<MeaCulpa> 都是用研磨器吃的，弄得像胡椒一样的
<dIbMx2`> 海盐生产成本应该高，不像矿盐，好处理。
<MeaCulpa> 矿盐杂质多不...
<MeaCulpa> 以后学猴子，相互抓盐吃...
<dylanxj> ^_^
<dIbMx2`> 咱外行，得问业内人士才有真相。
<MeaCulpa> 不是说云彩再往东边吹么，怎么我国那么紧张
<dIbMx2`> 哈哈。。
<dIbMx2`> 应为有人要靠盐发财，所以造些谣言。。
<MeaCulpa> 可以往日本领空射干冰，堵住路线
<MeaCulpa> 凝结在韩国，下雨
<dIbMx2`> 哈哈。
<MeaCulpa> 海产品里面盐不少，虾皮什么的，又补钙，怎么不抢购那个
<MeaCulpa> 而且那个海水污染了就没了
<dylanxj> quit
<MeaCulpa> 基本国产的辣酱，调料，都是盐
<MeaCulpa> 超市里一半食品盐分过多
<dIbMx2`> 不在于事实，而在于我们相信什么。
<wolftankk> 国内的海水本然就很污染了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 在于专家说了什么
<wolftankk> 国内愚民太多了
<wolftankk> 专家辟谣
<dIbMx2`> 都能像你想的那么清楚，情况就好了
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: 所以海盐场必须是没有入海口的地方，也就只有江苏福建了
<wolftankk> 主要是国内教育断代了
<dIbMx2`> 没用公信力，反而让我们混乱。
<wolftankk> 现在政府公信力越来越差。。
<dIbMx2`> 记得小时候，家里吃的就是海盐。我家在海边。
<MeaCulpa> 老实说国内的酱菜，腌菜，加工肉类，加工海产品，调料，里面的盐够全人类吃好几年了
<wolftankk> 是啊
<dIbMx2`> 呵呵，
<MeaCulpa> 啥都是咸得要死
 * MeaCulpa 梦想是吃到不咸的牛肉干
<MeaCulpa> 以前南非同事带回来过一次，灵
<dIbMx2`> 就盐还算好的，很多还一大堆防腐剂。
<MeaCulpa> 我一个月来自己做饭没用过盐
<dIbMx2`> MeaCulpa: 内蒙还有些，我去年吃了些。
<bao__> 中国的盐储量应该够把全世界人都腌了
<wolftankk>  我们国家强壮起来 还需要50年时间。。
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 都是直接用香肠，奶酪，培根，腌菜里面的盐分
<wolftankk>  主要还是国内教育太差
<MeaCulpa> dIbMx2`: 我淘宝上买的内蒙风干牛肉都是盐
<MeaCulpa> dIbMx2`: 没有盐的更不放心，其他防腐剂....
<dIbMx2`> MeaCulpa: 我老婆是内蒙人，是自己老家那边的东西，所以放心些。
<bao__> 现在猪肉也不能吃了
<MeaCulpa> dIbMx2`: 那不错
<bao__> 都是瘦肉精
<MeaCulpa> 想那么多干啥，吃
<dIbMx2`> wolftankk: 教育要上层抓才有效。问题是我们是愚民才好管理。
<bao__> 我们这一代都做食物卫生的牺牲品了，起码两代以后
<wolftankk> dIbMx2`: 这个有道理
<MeaCulpa> 教育是投入和分配的问题
<dIbMx2`> 所以肉都要到超市买，可就算超市也不放心。。所以，就吃吧，不想那么多了。
<wolftankk> bao__: 我们这几代 已经百毒不侵了
<bao__> 我打算去养猪，自己吃的放心
<wolftankk> 现在还是搞得愚民政策 聪明的都容易喝茶
<bao__> 自给自足，看谁还能毒我
<dIbMx2`> 自己养猪，饲料呢?也自己种。种饲料化肥，农药。。。。
<bao__> 饲料用自己种的菜
<dIbMx2`> 喝茶，呵呵。
<bao__> 种菜用自己的臭臭
<bao__> 大自然是取之不尽用之不竭的
<dIbMx2`> 自循环系统。。
<dIbMx2`> MeaCulpa: 现阶段，投入和分配不是我们全民所能决定的，得看上层有没这个意愿了。
<dIbMx2`> 我要洗洗睡了，咱还是该吃吃，该喝喝。
<Ubberlisk> 费加罗报：巴黎人对市长（社会主义者）十年来的工作满意...除了治安，除了住房保障，除了公共交通。
<Ubberlisk> 貌似这市长不省什么功能了吧。这报道太他妈刺眼了
<alvin_rxg> http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/031711daily/daily_5.jpg
<^k^>  06:01
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-18
<kikicai> hi
<^k^> kikicai, 好  ㍠ 
<microcai> hi
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍠ 
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 操作不当，现在不管是安装新内核，还是删除旧内核，都不自动调用update-grub了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321772&p=2238740#p2238740 应该是我给弄坏了： 我想吧grub换成grub2,结果卸载grub安装grub2后，不能出现grub2启动菜单，只是屏幕黑一下，然后自动进默认的启动项了。 只好删除grub2,重新安装grub，到此一 ...
<Only_Jiao> hi
<Loongjiang> hi
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-6-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 8 14:09:10 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍠ 
<WilliamPanDS> 好
<darkstar> 问下：Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) 这个是怎么回事
 * edison0354 瞌睡
<Loongjiang> darkstar: 开发者才知道
<darkstar> Loongjiang: 我那无线一直被禁用。。怎么激活都没用
<darkstar> Loongjiang: 有啥办法没
<Loongjiang> darkstar: 我用wicd蛮好的
<darkstar> Loongjiang: 这个我是在fedora中。。。我把networkmanage卸载了，装了wicd，不能运行
<darkstar> Loongjiang: wicd能在fedora 中运行不？
<Loongjiang> 当然
<Loongjiang> root 权限
<darkstar> Loongjiang: 恩，我试试看
<darkstar> Loongjiang: wicd有没有GUI界面的？
<Loongjiang> wicd-curses
<lemonhall> !wicd
 * NoIE 不好意思，有人使用 firefox 3.6 吗？帮我一点小忙好吗？
<Loongjiang> darkstar: wicd-curses 或者wicd-gtk
<lemonhall> 机器人死哪里去了？
<darkstar> Loongjiang: 好的
<Loongjiang> fedora15有人用过吗
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍡ 
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu10.10自动挂载usb光驱问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321776&p=2238770#p2238770 斑竹赐教。鄙人用thinkpad x200，以前装u9.10的时候能后正常使用外置光驱，但是现在改用u10.10后则不能自动挂载usb光驱了。忘赐教，不胜感激。急～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxstudent — 2011-03-18 9:20
<Lizhao> ..
<iIlL10oO> > `aptitude show wicd-curses`
<^k^> iIlL10oO, Package: wicd-curses New: yes State: not installed Version: 1.7.0+ds1-6 Priority: 可选 Section: universe/net Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> Uncompressed Size: 209 k Depends: python, python-urwid, wicd-daemon (= 1.7.0+ds1-6) Recommends: sud
<lemonhall> 。。。。K竟然可以这样用啊
<lemonhall> > 'aptitude show vim'
<iIlL10oO> `'`'`'
<^k^> lemonhall, aptitude show vim
<lemonhall> > `aptitude show vim`
<lemonhall> 真是反应异常迟钝。。。
<iIlL10oO> lemonhall: 10秒内只说一次话
<iIlL10oO> lemonhall: 不然会造成刷屏的
<lemonhall> > `aptitude show vim`
<^k^> lemonhall, Package: vim State: not installed Version: 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu4 Priority: 可选 Section: editors Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> Uncompressed Size: 1,692 k Depends: vim-common (= 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu4), vim-runtime
<iIlL10oO> > `aptitude search ~ivim`
<^k^> iIlL10oO, i vim-common - Vi IMproved - 共用文件 i vim-nox - Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor i vim-runtime - Vi IMproved - Runtime files i vim-tiny
<xiamx> 不知道 'shutdown -r now' 有用不...
 * lemonhall 奥特系列的第16大系列——《梅比乌斯·奥特曼》毫无疑问，是昭和系奥特曼的回归，也是圆谷株式会社的40周年作品。《梅比乌斯·奥特曼》的主演，在片中变身为梅比乌斯·奥特曼的青年名叫“日比野未来”，他的扮演者是青年演员集团“D-boys”的五十岚隼士.《梅比乌斯·奥特曼》作为奥特曼系列诞生40周年纪念作，计划在片中让奥特å…
<xiamx> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/19aq8tfc/110317_001.png
<fungo> 长沙的ee在不
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍢ 
<leo_> eva又不行了，该死腾讯又改协议了？
<missing> iGoogle: ee,今天xterm可以用fcitx,gtk的gvim firefox不行,啥回事?
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 会制作IEGD驱动的进 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321795&p=2238871#p2238871 有谁会制作在ubuntu9.10下的英特尔的IEGD驱动？能提供下中文教程或帮忙制作下GMA500的IEGD驱动。如能帮忙，不胜感激。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bbqws60 — 2011-03-18 11:01
<kenbing> hello
<^k^> kenbing, 好  ㍣ 
<kenbing> 新手报道，如有打扰，尽力拍砖。
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍣ 
<kenbing> ^k^ 这个是机器人吧？
<leaveboy> ...
<lemonhall> 刚设置好了NTP。。。。
<lemonhall> 我的4台服务器之间的时间最大的相差了10分钟。。。简直不可忍受
<dshbusiness> 问个问题，有关职业发展的。大家谁能说说在航天二院做计算机怎么样啊？
<lemonhall> dshbusiness: 明显是好职业
<dshbusiness> 不是说航天二院在几个院所里比较差吗？
<lemonhall> dshbusiness: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> dshbusiness: 航天二院是哪?
<dshbusiness> 现在纠结啊，有人建议我去，有人说不好。
<lemonhall> dshbusiness: 有啥不好的，请问？
<dshbusiness> 在北京，隶属于航天科工集团
<lemonhall> dshbusiness: 你研究生还是本科生？
<ofan> 研究所?
<dshbusiness> 据说效益不好……研究所
<dshbusiness> 我是去那里上研，不知道科研环境怎样，导师如何
<ofan> 相当砖家就去
<lemonhall> dshbusiness:帮不了你，我是小白。。。。
<dshbusiness> 遇上这事，都没地问人去…… 悲剧啊
 * lemonhall 作为一个小本，在机房里挣扎着折腾各种服务器，写程序的小人物。。我感到压力很大。。。
<lemonhall> dshbusiness: 去吧，效益不好不代表没有牛人。。兴许碰上个搞仿真的牛人。。研究生和效益没多大关系。。。你又不是去挣钱
<dshbusiness> 唉，我去看看
<jyf1987> 哪个在帝都？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 有人出钱 请你去玩他的机器 还不爽阿？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 恩横，关键是要心态好。。今天上班的时候楼下一个MM主动和我打招呼，我顿时觉得人生有希望了。。你看我这出息！！
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 他可能是跟你背后那帅哥打招呼
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 好吧
<calebot> lemonhall: 她其实是伪娘
<jyf1987> calebot: lol
<lemonhall> calebot: jyf1987 我擦。。你们这群人啊。。。
<leaveboy> ...
<leaveboy> 问问大家谁用autossh翻墙
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Hi, 请教ubuntu无法上网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321802&p=2238929#p2238929 大家好， 我的系统是vista 32位的机器，用的是学校的宽带网络， 网卡驱动intel 82567lm3 giga bite network connection。 我刚接触ubuntu, 用wubi装了ubuntu的系统，希望两个系统不存。 可是用pppoeconf， 找到伊格以太网卡eth0,  ...
<leaveboy> 今天的人少
<calebot> 都买盐去了
<jyf1987> 哈哈
<jyf1987> calebot: 听说美国也有人挂了
<calebot> jyf1987: 挂了？
<smile-bsd> calebot: 怎么挂的？救人而挂的么？？？
<OT_iux> 吃盐？
<calebot> 我不知啊，问 jyf1987
<smile-bsd> OT_iux: 应该不是吧~~~~~
<jyf1987> calebot: 说是去看海啸挂的
<OT_iux> TIPS: 主席语录：从前我在学校里是不守规矩的，只是以不开除为原则的。考试嘛，五、六十分以上，八十分以下，七十分为准。好几门学科我是不搞的，要搞有时没办法，有的考试我就交白卷，考几何我就画一个鸡蛋 ，这不是几何吗？因为是一笔，交卷最快。
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 物X
<OT_iux> ？
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 牛X
<OT_iux> ……这错别字
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 笔误,现在最牛X还是再生医学
<OT_iux> @@不是量子物理么
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 指不定哪天就长生不死了
<OT_iux> 我还是希望把脑子和一部分脊髓装在维生系统里面，再接上Internet
<olvi> 吃盐吃死人
<Loongjiang> 哪可好呢,可惜你不能运动
<OT_iux> Loongjiang: 反正我不爱运动
<Loongjiang> 一只手就可抓死你
<OT_iux> Loongjiang: 何必呢，把我电源拔掉我就死了
<OT_iux> Loongjiang: 或者说满手沾满脑浆是你的嗜好
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 呵呵,我喜欢吃猪脑汤,营养补脑
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 有人脑的当然更好
<iIlL10oO> Loongjiang: 吃人肉? ....
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 你说说量子物理学有什么好
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 只吃脑
 * OT_iux 无视你。
 * Loongjiang 无言
 * edison0354 围观
<lifeng> ghost in the shell
<Loongjiang> ED也来了
<Loongjiang> edison0354: ED也来了
<jyf1987> ed你这个家伙
<cfy> happyaron: 我可不可以把squeeze改成test,update一下，然后再改成squeeze,再update
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 你难道是ED？
<Loongjiang> cfy: 可然
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 你难道ED？
<edison0354> lemonhall1: jyf1987: 你丫的你俩才ED
<cfy> Loongjiang: okay
<microcai> ED 是哪个吧？
 * edison0354 玩虐杀原型
 * lemonhall1 真可怜。。。刚奔2就ED了。。。。。。。。
<leaveboy> jrrp
 * microcai ED 是太监
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 几年前玩过。。。下次换机器的时候再玩一般
<edison0354> lemonhall1: microcai: ……
<Loongjiang> 呵呵,可怜的ED
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你ED，哦耶
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 同上
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 说实话。。我现在极度喜欢二周目这种设定
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 一个游戏一旦有二周目，就是合理合法的开作弊器虐电脑
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你自己id已经说明一切拉
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 鬼泣呢？
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 可以好好出一口恶气。。。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 虐杀的二周目。。真得很爽。。。。
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 真得就和游戏名字一样了。。虐杀。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 汗
<jyf1987> wtf firefox 7.0
 * lemonhall1 我正在找一个强手棋的游戏。。。无聊的时候玩强手棋杀时间
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 无聊玩鬼泣把……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 我完了70小时+
<Loongjiang> ed son,ed的儿子
<Loongjiang> ed的下一代
<edison0354> Loongjiang: ……………………………………
<Loongjiang> ed的354代
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。没人陪我一起玩。。。这游戏单机还玩不成。。。晕。。算了
 * lemonhall1 唔。。。ED了354代。。都是人工受孕？
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ………………………………
<Loongjiang> lemonhall1: 搞笑死了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 无法安装postgresql http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321807&p=2238988#p2238988 到Unpacking libpq5 (from ..http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/libpq5_8.4.7-0ubuntu0.10.10_i386.deb) ...这边就停住了 google无解 求高人解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chika — 2011-03-18 12:59
<roylez> cfy: repository pinning，搜索
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍥ 
<lemonhall1> 小K的报时功能。。应该加上日期时间啊。如果再打开天气服务就更好了
<Hceasy> hi
<_NINJA> ubuntu server 哪个版本比较稳定？
<^k^> Hceasy, 好  ㍥ 
<cfy> roylez: 哦。
<lemonhall1> _NINJA: 10.04 LTS
<lemonhall1> _NINJA: 看你需要什么功能了。。其实服务器版本很多人都用DEBIAN。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 这游戏优化的太差了
<edison0354> Hceasy: 你不停的改名……
<Hceasy> ？？？
<Hceasy> 怎么了？
<Loongjiang> hi
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍥ 
<edison0354> Hceasy: ？？？！！！！你不是水牛？？！！！
<Hceasy> <edison0354> 不是啊
<edison0354> Hceasy: 那冒充水牛……
<Hceasy> <edison0354> 恩 我冒充水牛又没干坏事
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 你怎么不改个名字呢
<Hceasy> <edison0354> 哈皮早看烦了没人管
<oneleaf> 这样也可以
<happyaron> cfy: 不靠谱
<oneleaf> <happyaron> 哈皮…
<oneleaf> <happyaron> 每次登陆都得输入密码 怎么办？
<happyaron> oneleaf: 你用啥客户端？
<cfy> happyaron: 啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 升级testing再降级，不靠谱
<cfy> happyaron: 不会把。我已经update好了。正在算依赖
<happyaron> oneleaf: 假一夜
<jtshs256> 自动命令 /ns identify xxxxx
<cfy> happyaron: 我不upgrade,只是update
<oneleaf> <happyaron> pocket irc
<pityonline> oneleaf: 牛哥咋能老换nick？
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，这没问题。
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 这个名字都用了几年了……
<happyaron> oneleaf: 没用过
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。好的。
<oneleaf> <pityonline>
<cfy> oneleaf: 你干啥呢？
<pityonline> oneleaf: 换我的试试
<oneleaf> <happyaron> 我不是水牛
<happyaron> oneleaf: 你是hceasy
<pityonline> oneleaf: 不是牛哥，是熊哥？
<oneleaf> <happyaron> 能跟nickserv打个招呼让他不问我要密码么？
<oneleaf> <pityonline> 嗯嗯
<happyaron> oneleaf: 似乎不能
<pityonline> 13:23 -!- oneleaf [~Hceasy@117.136.22.182]
<pityonline> 13:23 -!-  ircname  : hclynn
<pityonline> 13:23 -!-  server   : leguin.freenode.net [Ume?, SE, EU]
<pityonline> 13:23 -!-  account  : hceasy
<pityonline> whois 结果是这个
<oneleaf> <pityonline> …人肉我 你等着
<pityonline> 啥叫人肉你啊，whois 是 irc 的基本命令嘛……
<pityonline> 你可以带上 cloak
<oneleaf> 哈…
<oneleaf> <pityonline> 这次是真的
<pityonline> oneleaf: 好吧，你厉害
<FrankLvWeb> 我手动编辑了下/etc/passwd 和  /etc/group  现在 passwd -sa报有些帐号有问题 passwd: User unknown:XXXX
<roylez> pityonline: 死牛冒充叶子？
<lainme> 真的有cloak
<_NINJA> lemonhall1,自己用，玩玩，想自己做点东西，debian server免费吗？
<pityonline> roylez: oneleaf [~Hceasy@117.136.22.182]
<pltyonline> 这个行不？
<leaveboy> jjrp
<pityonline> pltyonline: 不行，这个不对
<pltyonline> <pityonline> ？
<pityonline> pltyonline: 你不如把 l 换成 1 这样可能更像一点儿……
<pltyonline> <pltyonline> 看着一样就行了 早知道 山寨的和正版的是有区别的
<leaveboy> 。。。
<pityonline> pltyonline: 那是自然
<pltyonline> <pityonline> 太一样了是会被起诉的
<pityonline> pltyonline: 不干坏事儿我是不在乎的
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似算算依赖都要宕机了。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 用aptitude算
<cfy> happyaron: aptitude upgrade -s
<cfy> happyaron: 到后来几乎卡死。opera,emacs被干掉。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: .
<olvi> 我在
<olvi> 用
<olvi> opera
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 你每次都来晚
<cfy> olvi: 我在opera11.10beta
<Hceasy> ident 是什么服务？irc上的
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 晚？
 * lxfancy Firefox用户不明真相围观中
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 恩 也可以说是及时
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 我刚刚才脱去你的马甲
<olvi> cfy: 你比高
<olvi> 我的盔甲防辐射，马甲不防
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 你穿得上？
<Hceasy> …
<Hceasy> <pocoyo> 你问其他人…
<olvi> 建议室内老幼及时更换马甲穿上盔甲
<lxfancy> 最好是盐焗马甲
<XOX> 哈哈
<happyaron> cfy: 说明你RP不行。
 * pocoyo 建议 happyaron 把 hceasy 办了。
 * XOX 宣布驳回pocoyo的上诉
<olvi> lxfancy: 盔甲本身就具备了盐焗马甲的低级功能
<edison0354> ofan: 有人说IS停播两个月……
<hVenus> 问一下，svn在commit的时候需要取得库的锁吗？
<zhanshime-root> 盔甲也没用吧,这是电离辐射
<zhanshime-root> 盔甲只挡电磁辐射
<hVenus> 有附魔吗？
<AOA> 哈
<neo__> http://netkiller.sourceforge.net/linux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Netkiller Linux 手札
<cfy> happyaron: testing里面内核没变么？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我用 testing.
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • totem wmv你懂得 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321812&p=2239025#p2239025 totem 搞毛啊，播放wmv竟然说内部数据流错误，但是mplayer就没问题，我还以为解码器的问题，装了个w32codes，未解决，装gstreamer，未解决，装ubuntu-restriicted-extras未解决，虽说mplayer可以播放，但totem那个样子人也不爽啊，求解决。。。。。。 ...
<cfy> pocoyo: 内核多少？
<pocoyo> cfy: ii  linux-image-2.6.32-5- 2.6.32-30             Linux 2.6.32 for modern PCs
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦
<pocoyo> 你又纠结这干啥？
<cfy> pocoyo: 没啥，我貌似没看出来哪里更新了。。。
<cfy> 再试一次。。。
<Evanescence> 怎么取消ubuntu里的F1 键绑定的 HELP文档，和vim的F1 冲突
<microcai> Evanescence:  母鸡
<Evanescence> microcai: 什么东东？
<microcai>  Evanescence 母鸡就是不知道阿
<Evanescence> microcai: ...... - _ -
<Evanescence> -_-
<FoxLaserOne01> Evanescence: 弃之不用，最妙
<Evanescence> FoxLaserOne01: vim .... give upo .... orz
<lifeng> microcai@fedoraproject.org 是不是这里的微菜？
<microcai>  lifeng 是
<lifeng> 嗯，说话风格挺像的
<lifeng> http://zh-kernel.org/pipermail/linux-kernel/2010-December/017664.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Job] Singapore A-Star DSI "Research Engineer - Linux System Engineer" (1 or 2 positions)
<Kandu> happyaron: 原文是你寫的吧  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/debian-maintainer/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 成为 Debian Maintainer 前要做的事 : OSMSG
<leaveboy> c
<lifeng> aron的成熟度看起来不像是个中学生
<cctv> 这个名字竟然没人注册
<microcai> lifeng:  git.gnome.org 上看到了一个最后提交时间是 09 年的软件，aron 居然在前天半夜提交翻译更新
<calebot> ccav 那么臭的名字谁要…
<microcai> banana:  这么邪恶的名字谁用谁倒霉
<banana> 算了 那我注销了
<shantu> 呵呵
<shantu> 额……
<leaveboy> x
<leaveboy> ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<^A^> 是谁说话那么快？
<leaveboy> ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<^A^> <leaveboy> (#‵′)凸
<lifeng> microcai: 我领养了几个06年upstream死掉，08年debian维护者orphan的包
<^A^> <leaveboy> 没有我的短小精悍
<leaveboy> ^A^: ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<^A^> <leaveboy>    机器人啊你
<leaveboy> ^A^: 曾经怀疑你是！
<Hceasy> <leaveboy> 你的行为更像
<Hceasy> →_→
<TanLizxxx> GTK里,如何把一个按钮固定在窗口的中间啊,当窗口放大的时候也保持在中间???
<calebot> 同为机器人为毛要吵架？
<Hceasy> <calebot> 为毛吵架
<cfy> happyaron: 内存不够upgrade用。。。
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 用 swap
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 不是吧。算依赖真要这么大内存？我目前是4G。。。。
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 不会吧,我以为你是64MB
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 是啊。。。我也郁闷。想着哪里出了问题。。。。
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 我是stable换成testing,upgrade内存不够用。。。
 * Evanescence jjkk
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 使用CUPS与windows共享打印机导致cpu占用过高的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321817&p=2239056#p2239056 我用的ubuntu10.04，在vbox4.0.4安装win2003后与主机通过cups共享打印机，但只要打印机服务开启后cpu立马上升至100％，打印进程spoolsv.exe占用较高，以前也出现过这种情况，因为查不出来 ...
<happyaron> cfy: 折腾鬼又要开始折腾了。
<Kandu> cfy: 江山易改，本性難移 ……
<cfy> happyaron: Kandu: 说咋办。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 俺不知咋辦
<drovencrazy> 问个最2的问题
<drovencrazy> deb怎么装
<cfy> drovencrazy: dpkg -i foo.deb
<happyaron> cfy: 把手切了。
<happyaron> cfy: 就不折腾了
 * cfy pasted "sources.list" at http://paste2.org/get/1309272
<drovencrazy> deb路径不许要改吧
<cfy> happyaron: 我说内存不够用咋办。你看看这个soucres.list，不会写错了吧？
<lifeng> 打了200页sicp出来，周末回去看
<cfy> lifeng: 200?我全部打印好了:)
<lifeng> cfy: 一下都打出来背回去太重
<drovencrazy> cfy:无法访问归档文件: 没有那个文件或目录  每次安装都这样
<cfy> drovencrazy: 哦？那不懂。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 没发现错误。
<cfy> lifeng: 表示无压力。而且我还是一张纸一页的
<happyaron> cfy: 这些计算最多2分钟就能搞定啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 那我悲剧。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我都到几十万了。。。
<drovencrazy> cfy:是不是需要输入路径什么的
<cfy> drovencrazy: 不懂你的意思
<lifeng> cfy: 可能是源索引文件的缓存有问题
<jyf1987> fua
<drovencrazy> cfy:就是我用 sudo dpkg -i XXX.deb命令安装的时候有这个提示 所以问问是不是deb的路径有要求
<cfy> lifeng: 如何解决呢？
<cfy> drovencrazy: 这个没有的吧，我都是放到/dev/shm,这样省得我删除。。。
<lifeng> cfy: 看看/var/cache/apt
<cfy> lifeng: 1.7G
<lifeng> cfy: 这个目录下是不是有一堆文件？不是指archive子目录下
<happyaron> cfy: 你的aptitude到底发生了什么？
<happyaron> cfy: 好好的东西为啥到你手里都会break掉。。。
 * cfy pasted "ncdu" at http://paste2.org/get/1309275
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道。。。。没啥呀。。。
<cfy> lifeng: 看上面那个。ncdu的结果
<happyaron> cfy: 我的也差不多
<cfy> 那奇怪啊。。。。
<lifeng> cfy: 多了个临时文件，update?
<lifeng> cfy: 你正在update?
<cfy> lifeng: 哦？没有吧
<lifeng> cfy: 清空这个目录试试
<cfy> lifeng: rm -rf么？
<lifeng> cfy: en
<cfy> lifeng: rm -r /var/cache/apt ?
<lifeng> cfy: rm -r /var/cache/apt/*
<cfy> 哦，这没啥差别，我试试
<happyaron> cfy: 你在运行apt的过程中，top一下看看。
<happyaron> cfy: 帖一个输出。
<cfy> open: 47668; closed: 49709; defer: 8; conflict: 22
<cfy> happyaron: upgrade?
<happyaron> 呃，算了，有点难。
<cfy> 目前600MB+
<cfy> open: 81524; closed: 106620; defer: 8; conflict: 22
<cfy> 超过1G了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: upgrade的时候就说解析依赖，然后显示上面那个。
<cfy> happyaron: 我要不要报bug?
<jyf1987> cfy: 这种事最挫了
<cfy> happyaron: apt-get只用了1s不到。。。
<lifeng> cfy: 不行就update后，用aptitude一部分一部分升级
<cfy> apt-get upgrade...
<cfy> lifeng: apt-get能用。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: rp不好。。。
<cfy> 厄，所以我不敢用ubuntu....用ubunut的时候rp特别差。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道。
<jyf1987> cfy: 我老碰到 nnd
<jyf1987> 尤其是装 libxml库的时候
<cfy> happyaron: 肯定是aptitude的问题。。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 为什么学校里的网络下 ppa 源的数据就那么快……
<cfy> jyf1987: 哈哈，看来我不是最悲剧的。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你用ffmpeg,mencoder不？mp3lame支持怎么搞得？自己变异么？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> happyaron: 哈啤
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> palomino|working: 我说这两天怎么上班好没劲，原来忘了跟破马打招呼了
<palomino|working> ............... , roylez
<palomino|working> 我是红牛么
<roylez> palomino|working: 你是破马
<palomino|working> = =#
<jyf1987> 我现在看到 libxml2 就恨得牙齿养养的
<jyf1987> 要么装不上 装上了 还有unicode bug
<cfy> happyaron: 内核啥的，perl的bin都没有升级啊。。。。
<cfy> debian保守。。。
<jyf1987> 很火大 而且同样os版本在我不同的机器 还不一定装德上
<roylez> cfy: 15k/s从163下载升级debian
<cfy> roylez: 厄。。。
<roylez> cfy: 学生仔，玩游戏不
<cfy> roylez: 不玩，要抄实验报告的预习
<leaveboy> 。。。
<roylez> cfy: 没出息
<leaveboy> roylez: 哥哥家里600
<cfy> roylez: 没办法。。。
<roylez> cfy: trine要出linux版了，我在等
<roylez> cfy: http://i.min.us/imlrcK.jpg
<cfy> roylez: 要钱不？
<roylez> cfy: 要的，D版我不排斥
<roylez> cfy: 几周前在Linux下通了aquaria
<cfy> roylez: 哦...
<jyf1987> 没机器玩
<roylez> http://i.min.us/ikl2Xe.jpg
<cfy> nb...
<roylez> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/53ef8b4ajw6dfcmznrdjhj.jpg
<roylez> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60gw6dfclko2pqgj.jpg
<leaveboy> aquaria 不咋好玩
<roylez> 还可以啦
<flay> 真是经典图片
<leaveboy> hi
<leaveboy> c
<^k^> leaveboy, 好  ㍧ 
<drovencrazy> .me
<cfy> drovencrazy: 你要么检查下路径的权限
<leaveboy> ls -la?
<drovencrazy> cfy,  我应该是有权限的啊
<cfy> drovencrazy:  把你的错误在google搜搜试试
<drovencrazy> cfy, 我双击安装了 不过进程会挂起
<cfy> drovencrazy: 那不知道了
<drovencrazy> cfy, 就想装个pps 不能装就算了
<cfy> drovencrazy: o....
<linux-ff> fedora好像蛮不错的
<leaveboy> linux-ff: 是不错
<drovencrazy> linux-ff, 有没有什么特色？
<linux-ff> 不知道
<linux-ff> 新手
<linux-ff> 一直用ubnutu
<leaveboy> linux-ff: 下词换系统装arch
<linux-ff> ？
<linux-ff> 要自己编译吧
<leaveboy> 随意
<leaveboy> 只要你喜欢
<linux-ff> 。。。
<iGoogle> 又骗新人去折腾编译。
<drovencrazy> ubuntu10.10grub什么的太恶心了
<iGoogle> 编译是最无聊的
<leaveboy> drovencrazy: 还好吧！
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • Firefox 4.0 RC2 出现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321824&p=2239099#p2239099 Mozilla FTP上已经出现Firefox 4 RC2 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiang_liu8183 — 2011-03-18 15:47
<leaveboy> 装自己想要的！其他的都不装
<linux-ff> 不用火狐只用chrome
<iGoogle> 搞清楚了全部机制先
<drovencrazy> leaveboy, 不能用U盘装 不能setup 只能恢复
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 折腾了一边lfs，发现也就那么回事
<cfy> 折腾太没意思了。。。
<leaveboy> 但是还是有必要折腾下先的
<cfy> 要学习的东西很多。用折腾来学习没意思。所以挑一个方便的就好了。
<cfy> 比如debian,ubuntu,gentoo
<leaveboy> drovencrazy: 你要干嘛
<linux-ff> 晕,gentoo很麻烦。。。。
<drovencrazy> leaveboy,我先ubuntu再win7 然后恢复启动项
<linux-ff> 。。。
<cfy> linux-ff: gentoo怎么会麻烦。。。。
<cn2dy> 。。。
<cfy> 只是装软件费时间。。。
<cfy> 其他不麻烦的。
<iGoogle> 摆正位置，作 end-user leaveboy
<cn2dy> 完了，这nick算是要不回来了
<linux-ff> 要自己编译，还不麻烦吗？
<leaveboy> drovencrazy: 那就用光盘回复吧
<cfy> linux-ff: 只是装软件需要编译，不是你自己编译
<drovencrazy> leaveboy,这是最精彩的部分 我光驱怀了
<cfy> 谁说ubuntu的iso bt超快的？
<cfy> 我只有几十k/s的速度。。。。
<leaveboy> iGoogle: end-user？
<linux-ff> 其实晕到死还是很不错的，一般人谁也不会来折腾linux的
<iGoogle> cfy: 可以axel下啊
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 没理解？搜索吧
<drovencrazy> cfy,网上有种说法
<cfy> iGoogle: 我wget好了。axel没必要呢。
<leaveboy> drovencrazy: 硬盘安装那种来启动
<cfy> iGoogle: 网易也不容易呢
<cfy> drovencrazy: 啥？
<iGoogle> 有机会，绝不wget :D
<drovencrazy> cfy,两会的时候网速会低 河蟹
<cfy> linux-ff: 有乱说。。。。win怎么会不错。。。。
<cfy> linux-ff: 又乱说。。。。win怎么会不错。。。。
<linux-ff> 。。。。。
<drovencrazy> leaveboy,就这么搞的
<cfy> linux-ff: 说错了。。。win可能不是最好的选择
<iGoogle> 可以节省时间，让别人也axel啊。 cfy 不错的嘛
<cfy> linux-ff: 说错了。。。win肯定不是最好的选择
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 这翻译太直接了，
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 这家伙。 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 不用了。。。已经到我的带看上限了。。。。
<leaveboy> drovencrazy: 那还有什么问题
<linux-ff> cfy：那请您说下linux比晕到死好在那些地方？
<cfy> linux-ff: 对我来说，win不可用。。。。
<leaveboy> 我都是这么装得
<linux-ff> 。。。
<MaskRay> linux-ff: 弄个编程环境 windows 比 linux 折腾多了
<cfy> linux-ff: emacs,xterm,awesome,perl啥的在windows小跑的难过死了。。。。
<cfy> linux-ff: emacs,xterm,awesome,perl啥的在windows下跑的难过死了。。。。
<iGoogle> 晕到死是一个死系统。
<drovencrazy> leaveboy,原来是只要个setup命令就ok了
<cfy> linux-ff: 而且sb啊。会自动更新啥的。
<leaveboy> drovencrazy: 不用setup
<leaveboy> 直接修复grub就醒了
<drovencrazy> leaveboy,现在需要挂载硬盘，安装grub，恢复grub，重启，再恢复grub
<cfy> linux-ff:  我都不理解如何多win...
<MaskRay> linux-ff: perl 要什么 strawberry perl，python 要什么 activepython，而且都要手动下载
<cfy> linux下超简单。。。。
<MaskRay> linux-ff: 到处是静态连接，很臃肿
<cfy> 问个win高手，都说不容易。。。
<leaveboy> drovencrazy: 直接修复，不用安装
<drovencrazy> leaveboy,10.10的grub升级了  不支持setup
<iGoogle> camelbox cfy
<cfy> linux-ff: 还有win的文化太烂了。
<MaskRay> linux-ff: 动不动死机，我 gentoo 很少碰到这事
<cfy> linux-ff: 再者这么贵。。。。我还不如买个苹果的系统
<drovencrazy> win的软件种子多
<cfy> MaskRay: +1
<linux-ff> 晕
<iGoogle> 昨天看到win下，别人处理些ip格式，也写一个gui。 cfy
<MaskRay> linux-ff: cmd 太废了
<leaveboy> 现在好像是 grub-install
<cfy> linux-ff: 对，cmd不是给人用的。。。。
<cfy> linux-ff: 系统不开源。。。。
<drovencrazy> cmd目前只用3个命令
<cfy> 我linux基本之命令。。。
<drovencrazy> ipconfig chkdsk
<MaskRay> linux-ff: 依赖很难解决，所以每个软件都捆绑了一堆东西
<cfy> 我linux基本只命令。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 正常哈哈，
<cfy> linux-ff: 写个软件全从gui起步，算啥。。。
<cfy> linux-ff: 搞得很浮躁。。。
<linux-ff> 。。。
<cfy> linux-ff: 而且只有几个文件系统
<cfy> linux-ff: 基本依赖gui吧。linux就不这样。不在gui上，可以认为cli和gui并行的
<cfy> linux-ff: 对系统的控制不好。系统想做啥做啥，完全不考虑我的感受。。。
<cfy> linux-ff: 安装方式太烂了。。。
<cfy> linux-ff: 病毒也是个问题。这个怎么解决？
<cfy> 基本的都没做好。其他都是浮云
<cfy> 安全得不到保障，要其他的也没用啊。
<cfy> linux-ff: 而且用win达不到装B的效果。。。
<linux-ff> 晕，有病毒才能折腾杀软，也是一种乐趣
<cfy> 这么说，编译也是乐趣咯。。。。
<linux-ff> 不要。。。。
<cfy> 搞得用win的都有一种习惯，每天全盘杀毒么？！
<cfy> 还有个sb的防火墙。。。
<linux-ff> linux下没病毒木马吗？？
<MaskRay> linux-ff: 我需要一个好的 wm，windows 能提供吗？带 jump-or-exec 功能的
<cfy> 没见过
<cfy> 即使有。我也可以把他干掉。只要被我发现了。
<cfy> win的话，我只好重装了。
<linux-ff> 应该是用的人少所以针对linux的毒少吧
<cfy> 当然我只是预测。。。。。万一出现了。linux的病毒，我也没办法。。。
<MaskRay> linux-ff: 一个软件有问题，我可以自己 hack 源代码
<cfy> linux-ff: no....linux用的多呢。只是人少而已
<linux-ff> 是的，说错了
<cfy> 我知道了。。。人是一个因素。。。人容易出错。。所以win代替了人。。。。。
<cfy> 啥事情win都搞定了。。。。都不问我的意见。。。。。fuck....
<MaskRay> linux-ff: 集中的软件仓库，abi 不兼容，权限，默认不装没必要的东西
<MaskRay> linux-ff: 病毒不是没有，但要传播很困难
<cfy> linux-ff: 而且能多用户么？我指多用户同时登陆
<cfy> 还有很多不爽的地方，但是综上所诉，我不喜欢win,太不好用了。。。。
<MaskRay> linux-ff: 我要远程登录用 bash/zsh 做些系统维护操作，不需要 gui
<leaveboy> ♨
<linux-ff> 晕，一群 linux死忠。。。。。
<cfy> 综上所述
<cfy> linux-ff: 我其实不忠，想换apple的玩。。。。可惜没钱。。。
<linux-ff> 。。。
<cfy> 对linux不忠，我都没编译内核了。。。感觉不到linux
<leaveboy> cfy: 你忠或不忠，apple 都在哪里
<cfy> leaveboy: s/apple/linux
<iGoogle> 啥。玩水果？那更加没玩的
<leaveboy> cfy 想干嘛吗
<MaskRay> linux-ff: 我当然不忠，现在在用 freebsd
<iGoogle> lin要是不管版权。早就是超级系统了。
<cfy> linux-ff: 我同学在抱怨xp开机慢。。。
<leaveboy> cfy: 你可以让他快点
<cfy> leaveboy: how?
<leaveboy> cfy: 哥哥家里15s
<cfy> leaveboy: ...
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 半年后15分钟？
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 基本保持在15s-20s之间
<cfy> linux-ff: 桌面个性化linux才是王道吧
<leaveboy> cfy: 主要是系统检测硬盘的时间较长
<cfy> 各种wm
<cfy> leaveboy: ...
<linux-ff> ...
<leaveboy> 咋了
<leaveboy> 都不晓得吧
<cfy> linux-ff: 比如我喜欢awesome
<leaveboy> ^_^
<iGoogle> cfy: 死家伙，叛徒。过来用fvwm
<cfy> linux-ff: 跟linux不兼容
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 你都不用了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 用不来。。。。
<iGoogle> 我会一直保留的啊
<iGoogle> 双wm
<leaveboy> iGoogle: cfy ： 上你们的awesome桌面see
<linux-ff> awesome这个是什么东东
<iGoogle> 我那么快的台机，用fvwm有点浪费
<cfy> iGoogle:  算了，awesome合我胃口
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 你不也 metacity 了，背叛 fvwm。。。
<iGoogle> ~/.fvwm/config永远存在啊
<leaveboy> 上图
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 废弃也是存在阿
<iGoogle> 一阵子，又过去了
<cfy> MaskRay: metacity啥意思？
<cfy> leaveboy: 没图
<iGoogle> gnome的wm啊
<cfy> 都-是软件
<leaveboy> 无图无真相
<MaskRay> cfy: gnome 那 wm
<leaveboy> cfy: 自己接个图不得了
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 瓦片wm，你想要看啥。 lol
<iGoogle> 外行了哦
<cfy> 啥图哦。。。wm不一定要实体化的
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 哥哥也在用，别装内行
<iGoogle> 怎么也不会好看的啊。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。我说呢。。。词典里没这词。。。
<iGoogle> 自己会C。写自己的边框渲染？
<leaveboy> 上图主要是看你们的桌面布局
<iGoogle> 桌面。。
<leaveboy> 和主题
<MaskRay> 我是每个窗口全屏
<iGoogle> 谁看桌面生活的啊
<leaveboy> 当然也看看你们使用的rc.lua
<cfy>  MaskRay: +1
<Hceasy> ##################
<Hceasy> test
 * cfy pasted "awesome" at http://paste2.org/get/1309354
<MaskRay> cfy: jump-or-exec 不错
<^k^> Hceasy, ....  ㍨ 
 * iGoogle 支持 cfy 掐 leaveboy
<Hceasy> ##############
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥是  jump-or-exec
 * leaveboy 求之不得
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 额 世界上最郁闷的事情莫过于教主叛教了 你抛弃fvwm 对 fvwm众打击很大阿
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 蛮多人在论坛用。
<cfy> awful.layout.set(awful.layout.suit.max)
<MaskRay> cfy: 比如 firefox 没打开，super+f，运行 firefox；比如 firefox 已经运行但焦点不在 firefox 上，super+f 跳到 firefox
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 所以你不用了 对他们打击很大阿
<iGoogle> 我可以 vncserver :10啊。 你来用。 jyf1987
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 像我用的i3-wm 根本就没有人用 我不用了 啥影响都没有
<jyf1987> 我才不用呢
<cfy> MaskRay: 不错，我喜欢，awesome怎么做？
<^A^> <^k^> 嚷嚷个什么…
<jyf1987> 我要用得tiling + lua +c 而且还要小巧的
<iGoogle> 那别人那evilwm的。基本就一个人用。
<cfy> awesome?
<yilian> 这里有自学PHP的么？
<leaveboy> cfy: 看看桌面
<iGoogle> 额。破马呢
<MaskRay> cfy: 我就是弄不来所以换其他 wm 了，还有就是 emacs-style 的 key sequence
<leaveboy> 来个图
<cfy> leaveboy: 没有啊。。。。。
<tusooa> 'log
<iGoogle> 对虾。出来。
<cfy> leaveboy: 桌面是默认的，我从来不回桌面。。。。
<leaveboy> cfy: 你这基本就没做修改
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。
<leaveboy> cfy: 直接就是原版
<iGoogle> cfy: 试试cairo-weather.pl 没。
<cfy> leaveboy: 所以缘分啊。。。。
<leaveboy> cfy: 。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我屏幕小..... 12.2
<iIlL10oO> > gg
<leaveboy> cfy: 那就没什么看头
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 我完全重写的fvwm的config。你看不。
<iGoogle> cfy: 也可以自适应
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 那个我有用不上
<cfy> iGoogle: fvwm啥时候带config了。。。。
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 换拉嘛
<^A^> 是谁说话这么快？小心被tjjtds！|勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org
<iGoogle> 我发明的，一直就是config
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 。。。
<calebot> iGoogle: 又回来 fvwm 了？
<calebot> iGoogle: 你这花心的男人
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> 你这evil
<chongwish> cfy: fvwm可以是config也可以是fvwmrc。。。。。。
 * calebot 对 evilwm 死心塌地
<iGoogle> 孤独一只花。
<cfy> chongwish: 我就是带有默认配置文件的意思
<leaveboy> 我这awesome就缺个天气
<chongwish> calebot: 只听说过能花钱的 还没有听过可以花心的~~~~~~~~~~~~
<tusooa> evil
<^A^> 是谁说话这么快？小心被tjjtds！|勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org
 * tusooa Use-Fvwm
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 可以用我的cairo-weather.pl
<iGoogle> tusooa: ..
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 贴出来看看
<iGoogle> 论坛有
<chongwish> iGoogle: 你很崇拜google？？？
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 你不是让我去搜坛子吧
<cfy> iGoogle:  MaskRay: ee的perl依赖不比win下的那些软件少，，，，
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 直接paste
<iGoogle> chongwish: 没吧。哪里看出的
<iGoogle> cfy: ...
<^A^> 是谁说话这么快？小心被tjjtds！|勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> cfy: 但安装还是方便
<iGoogle> leaveboy: http://imagebin.org/143655
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯
<iGoogle> cfy: 有你最不喜欢的notify.
<cfy> iGoogle:  MaskRay: 不对。。。还有ee特色。。。所以得会perl....
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 这个看的是脚本
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 漂亮
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 神你都不理解意思
<cfy> iGoogle: 没这么说吧。。。。
<iGoogle> .
<^A^> <iGoogle> |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 脚本在git.ubuntu.org.cn
<iGoogle> ^A^: 这谁家的孩子。。
<roylez> jyf1987: i3用得不舒服了？
<leaveboy> paste到ubuntu paste上
<leaveboy> 你真纠结
<iGoogle> 。
<^A^> <iGoogle> →_→
<tusooa> Evil ^A^
<MaskRay> cfy: ee 特色的 Perl。。gtk2perl
<iGoogle> 不贴。会泄密的
<leaveboy> 。。。。
<MaskRay> http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/?a=viewblob&p=eexp-bin.git&h=ff7c49a4c4a39059b18d0a64695aa4610ef335dd&f=cairo-weather.pl
<^k^> ⇪ title: eexp-bin.git - Blob - ViewGit
<iGoogle> 这没gtk的啊
<iGoogle> 只是有calendar..
<MaskRay> iGoogle: use Gtk2;
<tusooa> http://www.google.com/search?q=gtk2perl&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<^k^> ⇪ title: gtk2perl - Google 搜索
<iGoogle> 额。那是cairo的需要
<iGoogle> 不是，
<iGoogle> 是pango的需要
<Hceasy> 不好玩
<iGoogle> Hceasy: 死熊瞎子
<Hceasy> <iGoogle> 哈哈
<iIlL10oO> tt ^A^ 是谁家的孩子 |
<cfy> linux-ff: 我有想起来一个。win键盘布局换卡里太麻烦了！！！！！
<cfy> linux-ff: 我有想起来一个。win键盘布局换起里太麻烦了！！！！！
<cfy> linux-ff: 我又想起来一个。win键盘布局换起里太麻烦了！！！！！
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> cfy: win下能享受到被qj的感觉。这优点咋不说。
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 怎么 clone 下来？
<iGoogle> MaskRay: blob直接下。
<iGoogle> clone 的那地址，不记得写了
<MaskRay> 试出来了，git://git.ubuntu.org.cn/eexp-bin.git
<roylez> iGoogle: 您居然没下班？
<iGoogle> roylez: 居然上班了。
<roylez> iGoogle: 我正在克隆你的bin，看看有嘛玩意
<cfy> iGoogle: 没有啊，在吐槽win不好啊。。。
<iGoogle> 幸好我今天gpg加密了那脚本吧。 cfy
<iGoogle> roylez: 没密码了。clone吧。
<roylez> iGoogle: 嘛脚本还gpg加密？
<iGoogle> lol 上次那密码
<roylez> 是吗，有明文密码？
<iGoogle> 没了
<roylez> iGoogle: o...
<roylez> 怎么可以这么慢
<roylez> iGoogle: 有密码的是神马文件？
<iGoogle> 说了没了嘛
<cfy> 厄，断线了。。
<roylez> iGoogle: 问下嘛
<cfy> MaskRay:  roylez: 以前有密码的时候不clone,现在clone个啥劲....
<iGoogle> 改成gpg -d了
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈，还好我帮你公布了密码。。。不然大家都知道了。。。。 像我这么说出来的很少的。。。。估计你的邮件早被看光咯。。。
<roylez> cfy: 我乐意...
<iGoogle> 邮箱密码
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。
<roylez> 啥文件嘛...
<cfy> roylez: 没了现在
<jyf1987> roylez: 没有阿 你听谁说我i3用德不舒服了
<cfy> 以前有密码。。。
<calebot> cfy: 求密码。。。
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 看了下取qq的天气
<leaveboy> 你写的太复杂了，这面搞得好花臊
<iGoogle> calebot: http://imagebin.org/143657
<roylez> Receiving objects:  28% (102/361), 44.00 KiB
<roylez> nnnd
<iGoogle> leaveboy: 别人都喜欢复杂的。。
<leaveboy> 。。。
<maya> amazing，，，，
<iGoogle> roylez: 你又出国了？ lol
<maya> gtk刚上去
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 一点都不简介
<maya> 链接N久了
<cfy> calebot: 不知道。。很早以前的事情了。。。
<maya> 聚友上不去。。。。
<iGoogle> 嗯。现在我为gnome服务了。所以都复杂了
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 我看看能不能搞成字符的
<iGoogle> 那，，，几句就够了。 leaveboy
<calebot> gtk 有 html5 backend 了
<calebot> iGoogle 的脚本以后可以变成网页版
<roylez> Receiving objects:  30% (109/361), 52.00 KiB
<iGoogle> 我这脚本，以前都兼容conky的。 :D
<roylez> 兼容osview不？
<roylez> 哦，难道是 xosview ?
<iGoogle> roylez: 这倒是很久没启用了。
<iGoogle> gtkrellm
<iGoogle> 有人用没。有人，我就改成兼容的
<roylez> Receiving objects:  47% (170/361), 60.00 KiB
<cfy> iGoogle: 我
<iGoogle> 下班了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 在不久以后可能会用。。。。
<roylez> ......
<iGoogle> cfy: 一边去。你根本不用这些的
<roylez> 这就下班了，神...
<iGoogle> roylez: 我通知叶子关闭git去。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我用啊。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 干啥关闭？
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥东西？
<MaskRay> cfy：?
<iGoogle> 担心主席的流量太大嘛
<roylez> 慢着，我还没clone下来
<cfy> MaskRay: 我好激动啊，，，，有人问我我的脚本问题。。。
<MaskRay> cfy：什么情况？ee 密码放仓库了？
<iGoogle> cfy: 我也问过啊。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过我记得上次有一个，我回复以后，就没有回音了。。。囧
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 神不算。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我说普通人。。。
<iGoogle> 问你115的都死掉了。cf cfy 你当时高兴不。
<cfy> iGoogle: 高兴啊。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> @@@ nnnd
<cfy> MaskRay: 老早的事情了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee你还用的？115那个东西
<cfy> iGoogle: ee你还用的？115那个东西？
<iGoogle> 没。完蛋了嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 115_down还可以用啊
<MaskRay> cfy：git 上传了要用 filter-branch 清掉的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 不过，有些115本身没提供下载地址，我就没办法了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道啊。你说在服务器上回滚下?
<iGoogle> 咋又可以用？
<roylez> iGoogle: 神，您搬家去github行不？
<iGoogle> 我网络不好。 roylez
<MaskRay> cfy: 我 pro git 看了忘光了，依稀记得有这么个东西
<roylez> Receiving objects:  64% (232/361), 68.00 KiB
<cfy> MaskRay: commit -amend么？
<iGoogle> 不至于吧。 roylez
<roylez> 非常至于 iGoogle
<cfy> MaskRay: commit --amend么？没push还行，push就不行了吧
<iGoogle> github不更慢。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 别人快啊。 一叶的git做的不好
<cfy> iGoogle: 反正是push,速度慢点没啥吧
<iGoogle> 我上次在家clone过。不慢的啊
<roylez> 您上次是在叶子家clone的吧
<iGoogle> @
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,115_down可以用的。我测试过了。
<iGoogle> cfy: 。过时了。没资源了
<iGoogle> 我要下kld地图
<roylez> Receiving objects:  82% (297/361), 76.00 KiB
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。。。。。
<iGoogle> 下班
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.sosaw.com/archiver/forum43/thread-200291-22.html
<cfy> 我又断线了？！
<tusooa> ● alias upgrade
<tusooa> upgrade='packer --noconfirm --noedit -Syu'
<roylez> Receiving objects:  90% (325/361), 84.00 KiB
<cfy> 主席别纠结了。。。
<jyf1987> 纠结个p阿
<jyf1987> 下个iso装好了
<jyf1987> 现在的年轻人阿
<cfy> ?
<iIlL10oO> 普通版3D凯立德地图.zip    1,372,708,720
<cfy> jyf1987: 不懂你意思
<jyf1987> cfy: 想当初 我30几岁那会儿
<jyf1987> cfy: 诶 真是一代不如一代了
<cfy> jyf1987: ?在说谁？哪有iso?
<jyf1987> cfy: 官方苏打粉算法
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦。。。。
<jyf1987> dfasf
<jyf1987> 阿魏酸立刻几快速的发
<jyf1987> 偶能此新闻额哦皮草现在vwerweri 送大礼咖啡色见到父亲沃尔
<jyf1987> 斯蒂芬李存勖vzioxzoicvuoisdjfjwerljl    风速达了房间三菱电机发牢骚的积分klj
<roylez> cfy: 难道是公司的墙在发威?
<jyf1987> 斯蒂芬刻录机阿斯顿房间看拉萨的发 算法的卡拉胶送到附近克里斯蒂附近 额外瑞哦彩色的节快乐复活节斯蒂芬
<roylez> cfy: 我应该用米国的服务器clone了之后拷贝回来，或许会快点
<cfy> roylez: 吃饭去咯。。。
<roylez> cfy: 就知道吃饭
<cfy> roylez: 不是国内的服务器么？
<cfy> ...
<lifeng> jyf是87的小朋友吧
<roylez> cfy: 年轻人怎么能这样
<cfy> roylez: ....6点还要做实验。。。
<edison0354> cfy: http://blog.renren.com/blog/275665344/717230908
<cfy> lifeng: 我是90的。。。
<roylez> cfy: 现在是用我的台式clone的
<roylez> cfy: 你难道没看我给你的那漫画吗
<cfy> roylez: 都87了，再等等呗
<edison0354> cfy: 我是来组织围观的
<cfy> roylez: 哪幅？
<roylez> cfy: 大一大二大三大四
<edison0354> iIlL10oO: 凯立德又出新版了？？？！！！
<cfy> edison0354: 咋了？那个？我初中看过了:)
<cfy> roylez: 大二
<edison0354> cfy: 看留言
<edison0354> cfy: 强力围观
<roylez> cfy: 向大4的学习
<cfy> edison0354: 没留言显示啊
<linux> 额
<edison0354> linux: ……
<linux> 路过
<edison0354> cfy: 刷新
<cfy> edison0354: 看到了
<edison0354> cfy: 你也留……
<roylez> cfy: 给我介绍几个妹子...
<cfy> edison0354: +1了
<cfy> roylez: 我不是理科。没有资源。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 还有谁有校内的？
<cfy> edison0354: MaskRay
<roylez> cfy: 不要理科的
<iIlL10oO> edison0354: 看了一下文件日期,就更新了几个地图而已
<cfy> edison0354: 磁盘企鹅
<cfy> roylez: 说错了。。。我是理科的，所以没有资源。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
 * cfy afk...吃饭
<roylez> cfy: nnnnnd
<edison0354> cfy: ？？？
<cfy> MaskRay: 着你围观 happyaron
<cfy> MaskRay: 找你围观 happyaron
<cfy> MaskRay: http://blog.renren.com/blog/275665344/717230908
<edison0354> MaskRay: http://blog.renren.com/blog/275665344/717230908
<MaskRay> cfy: 不上当，点了就显示名字了
<lifeng> 编程语言中concept是不是被翻译成"概念"了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯？不懂你意思。。。。
<MaskRay> edison0354: 。。。
 * cfy 我先吃饭去。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥名字？
 * cfy afk
<linux> - -
<edison0354> MaskRay: 你懂的
<linux> can you speak English?
<MaskRay> edison0354: 啥意思？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 留言围观……
<linux> 啥时候有讲座呀？
<linux> 为啥今天没有
<linux-ff> concept本来就是概念的意思
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你们学校有科幻密么
<edison0354> linux: 已经好久没有了
<edison0354> jyf1987: ????
<MaskRay> edison0354: orz..
<edison0354> MaskRay: ？？？
<linux> good。。。
<linux> 有没有华清远见的老师在？
 * edison0354 http://blog.renren.com/blog/275665344/717230908
 * edison0354 发错
 * edison0354 当初是你要抢盐，抢盐就抢盐。现在又要告诉我，不能防射线。食盐不是你想买，想买就能卖。实在太咸，实在太咸，放手你的盐！狠心我把盐来买，一袋又一袋。管它含碘不含碘，吃了才明白。最后辐射没有来，白吃那么咸。还我的钱，还我的钱，再也不买盐
<jyf1987> edison0354: 科幻圈子有没有 你们学校
<edison0354> jyf1987: 有个科幻协会好像
<edison0354> jyf1987: 但是我们学校的协会基本就是打酱油+扯蛋
<jyf1987> edison0354: 里头有妹子么
<edison0354> jyf1987: 北航无妹子
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那有啥关系
<roylez> edison0354: 你是摄影协会的吧
<jyf1987> edison0354: 不可能阿 哈皮老婆不是北航的么
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 有，去围观
<edison0354> roylez: 主席送我一个单反先～
<linux> 谁是北航的啊
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……………………
<edison0354> jyf1987: 北外的
<roylez> edison0354: 你手机照的已经非常好了
<jyf1987> edison0354: what???
<MaskRay> edison0354: 去过一次北航
<roylez> edison0354: ....
<linux> 我考，不会都是北京人吧你们。。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 她北外的……
<linux> - -
<roylez> edison0354: 给介绍俩妹子
<edison0354> MaskRay: 你不是魔都人？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 上次去你们学校 看到有不少妹子麻
<edison0354> roylez: 我还没呢
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<jyf1987> 准备诱骗一打来玩玩
<linux> 妹子是哪儿都有的。。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 骗吧……
<MaskRay> edison0354: 是上海的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 骗你是 ee
<edison0354> jyf1987: ？？？？
<linux> ee
<edison0354> jyf1987: 咋ee也穿越过来了？？？
<jyf1987> 晚上玩朋友电脑看见一个文档，里面文字不堪入目啊，就问哥们你这黄书哪下的？我那哥们HLL的回句“草，那是我日记”。
 * edison0354 ……
<shalee> ee是神马?
<jyf1987> ee是我最不齿的人 这是我发的最毒的誓
<roylez> edison0354: 介绍我就行
<shalee> 额
<edison0354> roylez: 没，班里的基本都被挖走了
<MaskRay> 主席又要纳妾了？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你们班有几个妹妹？
<edison0354> roylez: 主席多大了？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 6
<Colin-shzsc> 用 miredo 的 ipv6 隧道开 https 会不会有安全隐患？
<roylez> edison0354: .....下次投胎再努力吧
<roylez> edison0354: 30
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额  和我学校反过来了
<edison0354> roylez: orz
<jyf1987> 当年我们学校有个班只有一个男的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，传说北航男女比例7：1
<jyf1987> edison0354: 没我们大
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我们这里有和尚班的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 哈哈  那你们如何找妹子？去别的学校么
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 表示我们学校也有
<edison0354> jyf1987: 所以无妹子
<jyf1987> edison0354: 但是人总是有需求的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你有妹子不？
<linux> 我们班加上老师一共三个女的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 没有 但是有目标阿
<edison0354> jyf1987: 对面是北医和地质大学，拐角是北科和北影
<jyf1987> edison0354:  北影
<edison0354> jyf1987: 再远点有语言大学啊，农大啊，林业大学啊神马的
<linux> 北影。。。
<jyf1987> 北医有好多mm吧
<jyf1987> 护士类型的那种
<edison0354> jyf1987: 做地铁有人大啊，北外啊一类的
<linux> 咪咪
<edison0354> jyf1987: 很远很远有传媒
<jyf1987> edison0354: 瞎扯 传媒在这边
<jyf1987> 你以为老子不熟悉阿
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你控护士？
<jyf1987> 传媒在我公司往东
<edison0354> jyf1987: 传媒在通州……
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我有个凶神恶煞的高中女同学上北医了，给你介绍下？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我loli和熟女都控
<edison0354> jyf1987: 那通州那个是啥……
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃，北大，不是北医
<edison0354> happyaron: …………
<jyf1987> happyaron: 别 我不喜欢高大威猛的 你们东北的还是算了
<roylez> root@arcx325vf793  master # file gpg-163-password                                                                                    ~/test/eexp-bin/resources
<jyf1987> edison0354: 就是通州那个麻
<roylez> gpg-163-password: PGP armored data message
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不高大不威猛，但是很BT
<jyf1987> edison0354: 通州离你们学校十万8k里
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哦 ？ 如何bt?我喜欢奇怪的人
<edison0354> jyf1987: 所以我说很远很远
<happyaron> jyf1987: 哈哈，学化学的，小心毁你容。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 说说事迹
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃，这个不好说。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 主要是太BT了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我这容貌对我也没加分 无所谓了 就怕割了jj
<edison0354> happyaron: 我有一同学也在北大学化学
<jyf1987> happyaron: 如何bt总有例子吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 也可能做实验了。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 例子太多，不胜枚举
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
<jyf1987> happyaron: 其实更希望有个学计算机的 或者物理的 或者历史的
<jyf1987> happyaron: 说3个来听下 速度
<happyaron> jyf1987: 这个，我有一堆和尚同学在sjtu学计算机
<jyf1987> sjtu?
<edison0354> happyaron: 你考咋样？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你要的话随便给你介绍几个。
<happyaron> edison0354: 就那样吧。
<jyf1987> 我又不高同性恋
<edison0354> jyf1987: 学物理的女的……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 尤其是有辐射的那种 生出来的小孩 只要能活 就比普通人抗辐射
<edison0354> jyf1987: 放射科的护士
<jyf1987> edison0354: 剂量不够大 还是核物理的好
<happyaron> edison0354: 他要找的是居里夫人
<edison0354> MaskRay: 求马桶塞子的照片！！！！
<edison0354> happyaron: 居里夫人有居里先生了
<MaskRay> edison0354: 都啥时的事了，早早不到了。。
<edison0354> MaskRay: ……
<jyf1987> happyaron: 没错 居里夫人很淫荡的 像这种女的 又有才华 又淫荡 简直是极品
<happyaron> edison0354: 让他把居里先生灭掉。
<edison0354> jyf1987: ………………
<edison0354> happyaron: 你好好学习去吧，这里口味太重了……对小朋友影响不好……
<happyaron> en ...
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你不信去搜索 居里夫人有个外号叫 波兰荡妇
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 放假了？
<linux> 有没有中科院的。。
<phoenixlzx> 恩
<linux> 搜狐总部的。。
<linux> 北大清华的。。
<edison0354> linux: 我认识有中科院的
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 我刚进来....
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 就是看见你进来才问你的……
<linux> 我在中关村这。。
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 准备考哪里了？
<edison0354> linux: ……
<jyf1987> linux 你在那里做啥？
<phoenixlzx> 等等再说吧...目前瞄准苏大
<edison0354> linux: 北大的MM质量不错啊！
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 江苏还是苏州？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 北大难进去阿
<linux> 目前没找到工作，来摆地摊卖烧饼
<jyf1987> 还要办证 我考虑理由上写 进去打猎
<linux> 额，真的啊，那我去北大门口摆去。
<edison0354> linux: jyf1987这几天要买电脑的
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 苏州大学
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额
<edison0354> linux: 所以他问你
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 软件工程系
<edison0354> jyf1987: 让你不早买，内存涨价了不是
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 哦
<linux> 额。。。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 急啥
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<linux> 来中关村买电脑要小心受骗
<edison0354> jyf1987: 东芝一时半会儿应该是缓不过来的
<linux> 现在中关村这里太黑了
<edison0354> linux: 你是卖电子产品的不？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 过一阵就是了
<linux> 卖烧饼
<jyf1987> linux 你是卖什么的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 烧饼
<tusooa> ...
<linux> 汉王电纸书听过没
<edison0354> tusooa: 潜水艇浮上来了
<edison0354> linux: 你卖这个啊……
<linux> 恩，必须的
<edison0354> linux: 哪个楼？
<edison0354> linux: 鼎好，海龙，e世界，太平洋？
<jyf1987> linux 额 我买的kindle 3
<linux> e
<edison0354> linux： 额，海还有科贸……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 没见过
<edison0354> jyf1987: 好用吗？我用爪机看小说的……
<jyf1987> edison0354: kindle3没见过？？
<linux> 先去吃饭了。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 没
<edison0354> linux: 去北大食堂吃饭？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 绝对好用 虽然和我的那个山寨的阅读器一个布局 但是功能真爽阿 反应速度也快 就是感觉还是要 kindel dx更爽
<linux> 去楼下买俩鸡蛋饼凑合吃吧。
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<edison0354> linux: 顺便买个甜筒……
<linux> 北大食堂..虽然有mm,但是太远了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你们学校有搞历史的么
<linux> 跑来跑去不值
<edison0354> jyf1987: 无这个系
<edison0354> linux: 便宜啊
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我们学校是传媒 都有计算机系 额
<edison0354> jyf1987: 中关村哪里卖灌饼？
<tusooa> edison0354: 是你没发现。
<linux> 先走了,再不走排不上队了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我们学校是工科
<jyf1987> edison0354: 这个我咋知道
<linux-ff> 财经学院都有计算机系
<linux> 回头见
<edison0354> linux: 排队……
<edison0354> linux-ff: ……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你们学校哪个系的mm最怪？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 您重口……
<linux-ff> 核物理
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不知道
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我们班就有个极品，男生说起来就是恐怖的代名词
<jyf1987> edison0354: 这叫物以类聚 在win32用户看来 我们这些人也是够奇怪的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 哦 说说例子
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不了，这里有LOG的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 难道不是 geek一开始可不是好词
<aminixfan> 大家觉得vimperator和uzbl哪个更好用？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 私聊没有log
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 您真的口味奇特啊……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你不也一样 物以类聚哈
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我很正常的御姐控好不
<jyf1987> 物已累菊
<edison0354> jyf1987: 御姐兔女郎最佳
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我控14-41岁女性
<cfy> MaskRay: shlug列表出事了，看到没？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 刚刚不是还说你控loli的？现在就不控了
<edison0354> cfy: 吃的好快！
<jyf1987> edison0354: 都控阿
<jyf1987> edison0354: 难道14+就不算了？
<cfy> edison0354: 还好XD
<edison0354> jyf1987: 14-41不包括loli的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 那叫乙女
<jyf1987> edison0354: 好吧 那我不算控了 14+以上才合法 你懂的
<MaskRay> cfy: 骂人 thread？
<edison0354> jyf1987: ^
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，是啊。那个人还nb得开了新thread...nb啊。。。
 * cfy afk
<jyf1987> edison0354: 私聊说说那个女的事情
<edison0354> jyf1987: 压灭蝶
<jyf1987> edison0354: 林杯
<edison0354> cfy: MaskRay: http://page.renren.com/600235506?ref=history
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux的公共主页 - 人人网,renren.com,Linux,技术,公共主页
<jyf1987> 去设个ubuntu的公共主页吧
<jyf1987> 一起维护
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 有一类问题我忘了, 就是树型dp里面, 要枚举分叉点的, 好像是要求2条最长路还是什么的
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 你没听说过?
<MaskRay> myke2: 最长路？
<myke2> jyf1987: 你用vim的?
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你申请去吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 具体我记不清楚, 反正就是类似于 归结为求 2|PA| + |PB| + |PC|的某种最值
<myke2> jyf1987: 你用什么term
<jyf1987>  myke2  vim
<myke2> jyf1987: 用什么终端模拟器
<MaskRay> myke2: noi 某题
<MaskRay> myke2: 不过没做过
<jyf1987> myke2: gnome-terminal
<myke2> MaskRay: 找下, 看下是什么题
<MaskRay> myke2: 很麻烦的。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 朴素是O(n^2)的么?
<if_else> 各位兄台，socket 和 TCP/IP 的层次关系，是怎样的，mysql 中有个 socket 和 TCP/IP 连接？谢谢
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该是吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 题忘了, 所以无法想
<MaskRay> myke2: NOI 2003 逃学的小孩
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://page.renren.com/600537712/group/332801611
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.internationalsaimoe.com/voting/
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 是 1st长路 + 2 * 2nd长路 + 3rd长路
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是枚举分叉点的做法O(n^2)是怎么弄的?
<hansd> 学习了两天，才把FCITX装好~
<hansd> 看了论坛里的介绍反而迷糊了，最后还是问度娘~就3个命令搞定……
<MaskRay> myke2: 忘了。。
<happyaron> hansd: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wengxt/fcitx-nightly
<happyaron> hansd: sudo apt-get update
<happyaron> hansd: sudo apt-get install fcitx fcitx-sunpinyin fcitx-config-gtk
<happyaron> hansd: 是这三个不？
<myke2> happyaron: sunpinyin如何编辑码表
<happyaron> myke2: 不知道
<pocoyo> happyaron: inkscape 这个用过没有？
<hansd> 等等我找出来
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没有
<hansd> 安装fcitx ，使用ppa源方法：
<hansd> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:wengxt/fcitx-nightly
<hansd> sudo apt-get update
<hansd> sudo apt-get install fcitx
<hansd> 这个
<happyaron> 这还不如我说的完整呢。。。
<hansd> 呵呵
<hansd> 我是用这个成功的，所以……
<myke2> happyaron: 非人人用sunpinyin
<happyaron> myke2: :)
<hansd> IBUS那个经常没反应
<myke2> hansd: ibus自身问题
<hansd> 嗯，
<hansd> 看了论坛介绍的需要自己编译，安提示的做，没有一次成功的
<hansd> 看来，我太菜了……
<myke2> 自己编译皆折腾
<hansd> 从昨天晚上就开始折腾了
<hansd> 还有，这个搜狗的词库感觉不好用
<Billy> linux 下有可以在线听音乐的软件不
<hansd> 很多常用字并不是出现在前面的
<happyaron> Billy: gmbox
<bao_> 还是搜狗输入法好用
<olvi> 恩
<olvi> 我谷歌搜狗都用啊
<olvi> 百度QQ就～
<jyf1987> happyaron: 坑人
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我用它下mp3
<jyf1987> happyaron: 转成ogg
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没心情
<debianer> 我喜欢ogg的，不过不多哦
<lifeng> 大家说输入法差是怎么回事？我scim五笔用了六年了，没什么不满
<debianer> 唉，你们用ogg的还不是照样是有版权问题的歌曲
<happyaron> debianer: google music上没有版权问题
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你是想学古筝还啥东西来者？
<dIbMx2> happyaron: 这怎么理解？从上面下来的歌曲版权为何会没问题？
<debianer> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> dIbMx2: google和音乐服务商分成广告收入
<happyaron> dIbMx2: 从那里下载的曲子私人听是没有版权问题的。
<dIbMx2> happyaron: 才知道，这是个好消息，我电脑上仅有的几首歌就是从那上面下来了。
<happyaron> :)
 * edison03541 iTunes plus aac党飘过
<happyaron> edison03541: 黑苹果就不要宣传了嘛。。。
<edison03541> happyaron: win也有iTunes的
<edison03541> happyaron: 随便是个软件就能播AAC
<happyaron> edison03541: o
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求docbook 从 xml-fo-pdf 过程中 xsl 控制样式的教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321845&p=2239263#p2239263 比如说我现在懂的一些些： Code:   <!-- The inner page margin. 内页边距  -->   <xsl:param name="page.margin.inner" select="'0.80in'"/>     <!-- The outer page margin. -->   <xsl:param name="page.margin.outer" select="'0.80in'"/ ...
 * edison03541 “大叔，请问前列腺在哪？” 大妈问路边的大叔.。“你问这个干什么？”大叔震惊 。“我告诉你，你不要乱给别人说，隔壁的老头说前列县发盐，我要去看看。”
<Billy> D
<Stifler> 握手言核
<happyaron> 盐核？
<Stifler> right
<Stifler> 呼~累死了
<Billy> 大家用什么软件播放音乐呀~
<happyaron> clementine
<Stifler> CMMusic
<hansd> ICEPLAYER
<Billy> 好 我都试试
<Stifler> 如果把任务栏放在侧面，怎样让它的字竖着显示？
 * lemonhall1 MYSQL有比较好的GUI管理么？
 * lemonhall1 求推荐
<hansd> 直接选择侧面就自动竖了
<bao_> 如何同时放电影和放音乐呢
<Stifler> hansd: 没有啊，直接显示的省略号..
<happyaron> lemonhall1: phpmyadmin。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 如果也算的话
<hansd> Stifler  那不知道了，我选择左侧显示，字就竖了~
<Stifler> hansd: 嗯，我又把它放回原处了
<bmc> 我的也是，选择左侧字就自动竖起来了
<Stifler> 莫非是我的arch的缘故?
<hansd> 不懂，我也是刚接触这个
<hansd> 还在摸索中
<Stifler> hansd: o
<bmc> 很可能
<Stifler> 悲剧
<Kandu> Stifler: 要改下 size
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 我需要能导入数据的客户端。。。难道要自己编程实现？太傻了吧
<debianer> lemonhall1: 有gui
<Stifler> Kandu: 好，我试试
<lemonhall1> debianer: 我考。。我算是被微软的SQL SERVER惯坏了。。。。没用过ORECLE不知道好不好用
<happyaron> ...
<debianer> lemonhall1: 我用过mysql，似乎也不错阿
<microcai> debianer:  ... mysql 太容易崩溃了
<debianer> microcai: 我没有大规模应用过
<vic> test
<pocoyo> vic: 七岁的小男孩是地球上最可怕的生物，他们有好奇心、行动力、破坏力以及《未成年人保护法》 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<vic> 靠，水牛咋成bot了
<vic> pocoyo:
<vic> pocoyo: haha
<pocoyo> vic: ...
<vic> pocoyo: 。。。。。
<vic> 各位有什么好的rss订阅 分享下啊
<Kandu> vic: http://feeds.feedsky.com/csdn.net/CherylNatsu
<BiBilly> gmbox 调用外部音乐播放器乱码怎么把
<Billy>  
<vic> kan
<vic> Kandu: 不错不错  还有吗
<Kandu> vic: http://feed.feedsky.com/trowportal
<vic> Kandu: 这个不是我喜欢的类型
<vic> 各位有什么好的rss订阅 分享下啊
<peng__> 大家好，我想问个问题，我安10.10经常出现安好后，除了一个指针什么都没有，怎么办，谢谢了
<pocoyo> peng__: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<myke2> peng__: 什么指针
<peng__> 就是和鼠标类似的 东西
<peng__> 没有开机界面
<peng__> 谢谢了
<Kandu> vic: :)  你可以去他們的主站去看看。  the ring of wonder
<myke2> peng__: irc你怎么开的
<BiBilly> ~
<huangg> wo我是猫控
<peng__> 正常开机
<myke2> peng__: 我说你现在这irc, 既然什么都没
<peng__> 现在是10.04
<myke2> peng__: 哦, 估计是gnome的问题, 我已经告别了
<vic> Kandu: 游戏。。。
<peng__> 以前尝试10.10安好后，从没进去过。或者升级后从没进去过
<myke2> peng__: 你换成KDE之类试试
<peng__> 这个我不太懂，有些机子和我的问题一样
<peng__> 那很无奈，我不喜欢kde
<microcai> ...
<microcai> gnome-shell 最好了
<myke2> peng__: 那么先用些其他的测试下, 像openbox, awesome
<BiBilly> 我喜欢 gnome+sawfish
<myke2> microcai: 没有最好
<myke2> microcai: 只有最喜欢
<peng__> 好的，有机会我试试。
<peng__> 那如果是gnome的问题，有办法解决吗？
<BiBilly> 最喜欢就是用jump-or-exec了 非sawfish可以写脚本实现 很好用
<myke2> peng__: 你先在10.04里面试试awesome或者其他的WM像dwm等等, 试下来可以的话就ok
<microcai> peng?
<microcai> peng———— 、?
<peng__> 那些我试过，有fvwm，openbox
<microcai> peng__ ?
<peng__> 一点都没问题
<myke2> peng__: 那在10.10里面试试
<peng__> 可是10.10，压根连选择内核的那个界面都没有
<myke2> peng__: 从tty1中操作吧, sudo apt-get install awesome或者openbox 试试
<myke2> peng__: tty1应该有的
<peng__> 但是，根本走不到那一步
<myke2> peng__: 你不是说鼠标有?
<peng__> 类似鼠标的长条状的横杠，在屏幕上一直闪
<peng__> 除了那，就什么也没有
<myke2> peng__: 可能是显卡驱动的问题, 你无法通过C-A-F1切换到tty1?
<peng__> 不能
<peng__> 无法通过
<myke2> peng__: 从命令行启动, 在grub启动参数后加点东西
<BiBilly> 难道是鼠标和键盘不能动？只能按电源？
<myke2> peng__: 去掉splash和quiet, 加上text
<myke2> peng__: 就是说启动参数变成ro text
<peng__> 好的，我试试，谢谢了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 【求助】2.6.37.2系统调用entry.S http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321853&p=2239359#p2239359 初学者...想增加个简单的系统调用，书上说要找entry.S,就是系统调用入口表，搜了一下entry.S冒出来很多，不知道是哪个...unistd.h这个文件也是...一搜好多，不知道应该是哪个...求指点，谢谢～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 CLARKYJ — 2 ...
<Yucoscn> mutt  内置的pop收取邮件 怎么设置 Maildir都无效啊 需要创建什么 目录吗？
<Yucoscn> mutt 内置的pop收取邮件 怎么设置 Maildir都无效啊 需要创建什么 目录吗？
<BiBilly> set folder=$HOME/mymail
<BiBilly>  
<Yucoscn> mutt 有用的吗？ 你们都设置什么方式啊 mbox  还是 maildir啊？
<maya> 为什么安装ubuntu桌面都隐藏了。。。
<maya> 无语
<Yucoscn> 就可以了？～～我怎么记得还有什么 cur  new 什么的啊？
<BiBilly> set spoolfile=~/mymail/inbox
<BiBilly>  
<peng__> 建议你收邮件用自带的那个，如何设置论坛上有专门的教程
<peng__> 查找一下，下载下来，很详细的
<maya> 为什么安装ubuntu桌面都隐藏了。。。
<ljf> openbox的按键绑定设置回车键怎么表示？
 * edison0354 日本将此次核泄漏事故等级从4级提升至5级
<Gun^Rose> 哦，真不知道日本是怎么了，藏着掖着什么呢？ 再不动手，等基因突变么？
<krfantasy> 我有一台很老的机器，现在想把它用起来，是装debian还是freebsd好？
<caleb-> 大日本娘化事业
<caleb-> krfantasy: 在 ubuntu 大本营问装debian还是freebsd好。。。
<happyaron> krfantasy: debian
<Stifler> krfantasy: LFS
<linux> suse
<linux> 装suse
<happyaron> suse显然要卡死的
<Kandu> Stifler: 老機器，編譯很慢的
<caleb-> 老机器耗电
<krfantasy> caleb-: 我很想试试freebsd
<happyaron> 新机器耗钱
<Stifler> gentoo
<caleb-> krfantasy: 那还问做啥？
<linux> 必须的，像这种非得在ubuntu问装debian还是freebsd的，让他卡死算了
<krfantasy> caleb-: P3的机器，我拿来编程的
<Stifler> 大家对日本核泄露有何看法？
<caleb-> 看法：日本有核泄露。结束。
<krfantasy> p3+512这样的老家伙不知道debian吃的消否
<Stifler> krfantasy: 我以前也有一台，装的debian，不带图形
<happyaron> krfantasy: 装个轻量级图形环境应该可以
<ljf> 谁知道openbox的按键绑定怎么表示回车键？
<Gun^Rose> 感觉日本有难言之隐似的，有核武计划的干活？
<happyaron> krfantasy: 或者没有图形环境
<maya> 如果需要重新安装我就崩溃
<caleb-> 512内存表用 kde4 应该都没问题
<krfantasy> happyaron: 我不想装X window的
<happyaron> krfantasy: 那必然没问题
<Stifler> FB爽
<Stifler> umf也不错
<happyaron> krfantasy: debian最小化安装开机内存占用不到20M
<BiBilly> 上 gentoo
<maya> 果然需要。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Stifler> debian可省资源了
<krfantasy> happyaron: 那就好，我明天就去弄份debian过来
<maya> 欲哭无泪。。。。。。。。。
<myke2> happyaron: Ubuntu的alternate安装要多少内存
<Stifler> maya: 恭喜中招
<Stifler> 我觉得256已经蛮够用了
<maya> 5555555555555555555555555
<myke2> Stifler: 256跑ff很累吧
<maya> 所有都很正常  最后一步  不知道怎么了   突然屏幕空白了   我重启     需要重新安装。。。
<BiBilly> ...
<happyaron> myke2: 和livecd差不多
<Stifler> myke2: 不装图形嘛，写程序
<myke2> happyaron: Debian少在哪里
<caleb-> 以前 256m 跑 ff + vbox 没有鸭梨（用 evilwm）
<happyaron> myke2: alternate本来就是装一个完整的desktop，不是最小化安装。
<myke2> happyaron: 安装过程又不是desktop
<Stifler> 机子不行就要定制
<Stifler> base+.+.+.+....
<myke2> Stifler: 写程序? 写程序只要vim能跑, 编译器能跑就ok了
<happyaron> myke2: debian安装的是刚刚够一个系统 :)
<Stifler> myke2: 是啊
<Kandu> krfantasy: 我有台 p3 500MHz CPU, 64M ram 的筆電。裝上了 arch 用作編程  :)
<myke2> happyaron: 哦, 你说刚的装完意思
<myke2> happyaron: 如果没记错的话, Ubuntu也有个最小化系统的选项的, 不知是否base
<Stifler> myke2: 安的时候进文本界面，有的
<caleb-> ubuntu debootstrap 也只比 debian 大一点
<myke2> happyaron: 反正没X的
<Kandu> krfantasy: 不過，若不需要做過多定製的話，還是推薦用  debian
<happyaron> myke2: jeos似乎死掉了。
<myke2> happyaron: 不是jeos
<myke2> happyaron: 安装盘很大的
<BiBilly> 我觉得要是装最小系统 arch 确实不错 20分钟内装完
<myke2> happyaron: 就是Desktop的安装盘
<myke2> BiBilly: arch很大的好吧
<Stifler> BiBilly: 同感
<BiBilly> 可以选包的
<Stifler> myke2: 哪里大啊
<myke2> BiBilly: 我就选了base
<myke2> Stifler: BiBilly 记得300M还是400M了
<BiBilly> 装那么多个版本里面 arch 安装最快速
<happyaron> myke2: 没有
<Stifler> BiBilly: 同意，就是第一次不熟慢点
<myke2> happyaron: 我记得我以前选过的, 10.04, 要不现在没了?
<happyaron> BiBilly: 多长时间？
<happyaron> myke2: 不知道
<caleb-> 安装时间这没啥好比的
<BiBilly> 不到20分钟，可能电脑稍微好点儿
<myke2> 安装时间应该和gentoo比
<caleb-> rpm / deb / tgz 也不会慢
<BiBilly> gentoo 基本系统要 50分钟
<myke2> 应该和gentoo stage1,2比
<happyaron> BiBilly: ubuntu livecd也不到20分钟啊
<myke2> happyaron: archlinux也是安装的, 不是livecd复制的
<yudun> <ul class="abc">内容</ul> 请问一下，这个标签该怎么匹配？<ul class="abc">.*?</ul>直接放到python的search方法中貌似不行？
<dIbMx2> gentoo 看网速了，网速快+内核编译快，应该30分钟就好了。
<myke2> dIbMx2: 你说的是stage3吧
<dIbMx2> 是的
<BiBilly> stage1 2 没试过
<myke2> 从tool chains开始编译, 要编译好几次gcc
<dIbMx2> 要比时间，感觉最应该要和LFS比
<myke2> lfs和stage 1差不多
<myke2> 如果熟练的话
<dIbMx2> 就算用jhalfs也要老半天。
<myke2> 总之很折腾
<Stifler> 咱普通用户就全自动安装吧，省心
<dIbMx2> Stifler: 正理。
<BiBilly> 折腾多了就不想折腾了
<Stifler> dIbMx2: :D
<myke2> 实在折腾了写OS
<caleb-> 写OS++
<wwliu> 有人在搞kernel吗
<BiBilly> OS#
<Stifler> 搞KERNEL的我忒佩服
<Freebuilder> OS++ OS# 太有才了
<Stifler> OS ooxx
<wwliu> 或者在看kernel的代码
<Stifler> 总之windows byebye
<BiBilly> 已经不习惯windows了
<Stifler> 两年没用了
<myke2> 看过kernel中heapsort怎么实现
<Stifler> linux帮我解除了很多恶习啊
<BiBilly> 开始讲故事
<Stifler> ……
<BiBilly> ubuntu故事汇时间到
<happyaron> Stifler: 也许也染上了很多恶习啊。
<wwliu> BiBilly: haha
<BiBilly> 很明显变得更懒了。。~
<chongwish> 其实用了linux之后 发现win现在除了游戏 其他操作很不习惯~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Stifler> happyaron: 比如放心大胆的上H网...
<BiBilly> 楼上正解！
<happyaron> ...
<wwliu> Stifler: 比如每天一坨的升级
<happyaron> 升级强迫症，有多少人？
<maya> 我怕能不能先弱弱地问一下
<pocoyo> maya: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Stifler> wwliu: 开机第一个命令就是pacman -Syu
<maya> 怎么在虚拟机里把窗口最大化
<BiBilly> 。。~
<maya> 女的
<BiBilly> 跟我一样。。
<Stifler> 第二个是fetchmail -a
<chongwish> 至少我的gentoo是一个星期左右 arch和debian sid是天天update
<BiBilly> mutt G
<BiBilly> 悲剧了
<Kandu> Stifler: 加個 yes | pacman -Syu 的 cron 任務吧
<Stifler> Kandu: 啊哈哈，正解
<maya> 怎么在虚拟机里把窗口最大化、、、、、、、
<BiBilly> cron download 苍老师*
<Stifler> 看来linux的习惯差不多啊
<BiBilly> 是不是要装增强功能
<wwliu> chongwish: debian sid问题多吗？testing的弱弱问一下
<Stifler> maya: 安装增强工具
<chongwish> maya: 直接点最大化不行么？？？
<maya> 当然不行，，，，
<chongwish> Stifler: 不用安装的
<chongwish> maya: 为啥？？？
<chongwish> maya: 出啥错误？？？
<maya> 整个系统显示的最大户和窗口最大化  当然不是一个概念。。。。
<Stifler> chongwish: 装了以后窗口大小全自动
<maya> 我的意思是  把虚拟机里的系统最大化
<maya> 怪我 没说清楚
<chongwish> maya: 你要的是C+f的那样？？？
<maya> 不懂。。。
<caleb-> maya: seamless mode
<maya> 装ubuntu纯属好奇。。。
<chongwish> maya: 右边的ctrl健 加上f健
<dororo> 为什么下雨网速会变慢？
<maya> ok
<maya> ~~~
<chongwish> maya: 不能左边的哦
<maya> 嗯嗯嗯
<maya> 谢谢chongwish~~
<BiBilly> 很明显下雨和网速无关 是和辐射的缘故
<chongwish> BiBilly: 都没关系的吧~~~~~~~~~~~
<wwliu> maya: 虚拟机里装的是什么啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 官网全是英文的，下载哪个啊？我是新手，想学习学习 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321859&p=2239412#p2239412 http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubunt ... e-download 就在这个网站上，我该咋弄啊，有没有比较详细的教程，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 popov — 2011-03-18 21:01
<dororo> BiBilly: 真的？
<BiBilly> 哈哈 你认为真的就是真的
<Stifler> dororo: 很明显雨滴会带走部分数据包
<caleb-> dororo: 去撒把盐速度就上去鸟
<BiBilly> 别撒 盐要用来防辐射的
<chongwish> BiBilly: 不是用来吃的么？？？
<BluebirdShao> 如何让 emacs 绑定一个命令，如：我想只需要按一下 F12 就让 emacs 执行 : gccrec g++-code-assist file.cpp
<Gun^Rose> 都是谣盐。。。
<Gun^Rose> 淡定
<BiBilly> 那你的大腿内侧怎么办
<dororo> 一下雨，amule速度下降到０了
<wwliu`> BluebirdShao: global-set-key
<chongwish> 大家的那个autogroup的补丁有用么？？？
<BiBilly> (global-set-key [f6] 'LaTeX-environment)
<wwliu`> dororo: 下雨了，平时出去人玩都在家上网...
<BluebirdShao> wwliu`: global-set-key 绑定好像都是emacs自带的命令吧
<chongwish> 我怎么用后桌面缺胳膊少腿了~~~~~~~~~~~~
<BluebirdShao> wwliu`: global-set-key [f12] '后面我就不知道怎么写了
<caleb-> chongwish: 常用终端，常编译的才有用
<BluebirdShao> 可是 gccrec 是一个外部程序呀
<chongwish> caleb-: 不是说能增加桌面的反应速度么/？？
<BluebirdShao> 有人知道吗？
<caleb-> chongwish: 增加常用终端，常编译时的桌面反应速度
<BluebirdShao> 如何让 emacs 绑定一个命令，如：我想只需要按一下 F12 就让 emacs 执行 : gccrec g++-code-assist file.cpp
<caleb-> chongwish: 那补丁别号「开发者补丁」，不是开发者就用不着
<chongwish> caleb-: 哦 那么我用错了 gentoo没有用 arch反倒用上了~~~~~~~~~~~~
<wwliu`> BluebirdShao: `shell-command'
<BluebirdShao> wwliu`: 能写个例子吗？还有那个 file.cpp 因为不是固定的，要怎么将当前文件写上去呢？
<sikao_lfs> 人越来越多了，好事啊，我们这个频道人数增加的速度，能不能代表ubuntu使用增加的速度？
<wwliu`> BluebirdShao: 这个需要会一点elisp
<chongwish> sikao_lfs: 总是这么多人差不多~~~~~~~~~~~
<BluebirdShao> wwliu`: 不会也
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 这里只有 20% 用 ubuntu...
<chongwish> sikao_lfs: 而且我还没有用过ubuntu~~~~~~~~~
<Stifler> haha
<BluebirdShao> I'm using it.
<sikao_lfs> 恩，。。。。。我是ubuntu。
<BiBilly> 我也不是。。
<chongwish> sikao_lfs: 这里是总发行版的中文聚集地
<DaBao> 上班用，回家也用
<Stifler> 我转到了arch
<BiBilly> 不要分那么细吗
<BiBilly> 是linux 就行了
<sikao_lfs> 第二次看到3位数的人数。
<DaBao> 同意
<shalee> 正在用
<Stifler> 2.6.37
<caleb-> 其实宣传 开源/自由 比较容易又效果好
<wwliu`> BluebirdShao: 把这个看懂就行了 http://lifegoo.pluskid.org/wiki/EmacsStardict.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 在 Emacs 里面使用 Stardict
<caleb-> 推广 firrefox / chrome 之类的
<sikao_lfs> 今天看了分形 的日本动漫第九集。哈哈主人公有被笨女人绑架上了前线。。。。。。
<caleb-> 这样换到 linux 也比较简单
<myke2> caleb-: 宣传vim, emacs
<BiBilly> 时不时有些乱码。。~
<caleb-> myke2: 那不是给 enduser 用的
<BiBilly> 我也想学vim 呵呵 这样两个都用
<shalee> caleb-: 这样用点像诱拐别人似的
<happyaron> caleb-: 跟程序员说，你不用vim/emacs就很难成为大牛
 * happyaron 误导误导 lol
<caleb-> shalee: 推荐好产品，让用户认为「开源/自由」 == 「优秀软件」
<Stifler> happyaron: 我天天用连小牛都没成...
<myke2> caleb-: 我觉得推广ff, chromium还无法把他们引向linuxer, 当他们vim/emacs爱不释手, 就稍微有点条件了
<shalee> caleb-: 有虚假广告嫌疑..............
<sikao_lfs> Fractale第九集，女主人公犯傻。。。。。。。可怜的男主角也只好跟着陪着趟混水。继续期待猪脚光环威力了。
<Stifler> happyaron: 我一直用VIM看TXT小说，效果没得说啊
<caleb-> 父祖辈的，不玩网游的，其实用不着 win32
<caleb-> 装个 ubuntu lts 给他们用得了
<finsky> 本地的DNS被污染了,太棒了
<Evanescence> 当别人看到你在键盘上敲了三下，结果代码铺满整个屏幕，而且很华丽，人家用了半个小时鼠标点这里点那里，那应该是差不多大牛了
<wwliu`> happyaron: 我感觉很多人是想用，不过工作太忙了，搞得一般人有时间都休息支了，没精力折腾vim/emacs
<BiBilly> linux让我离开了游戏 最大的收获
<sikao_lfs> vim怎么看小说啊？down下来后看？
<OT_iux> 奇虎倒也是个创新：将一款安全软件变成了免费软件，而一个做安全业务的公司最终成功变成了一个“广告公司”。
<OT_iux> 这家广告公司近日决定要登陆美国纽交所IPO上市了，为什么要说它是广告公司呢？因为它占全年收入93.3%的互联网收入中，67.3%来自于网络广告：3882万美元（去年第四季度单季度已经占到了71.2%）。靠广告存活的公司当然还有那些媒体，但奇虎自己，想必是不太会定位自己是一个媒体的。
<Stifler> caleb-: 就是啊，让他们用WIN还得3天2头杀毒。。
<BiBilly> 最恨的是弹窗
<OT_iux> sikao_lfs, 是的阿，直接用vim打开文本文档看
<BiBilly> 现在什么软件都弹
<lemonhall1> LINQ真是太好用了。。就是效率低了些。。。
<Stifler> BiBilly: H网页都弹。。
<wwliu`> 360要上市了？。。。
<shalee> 对了,前阵子说伦敦交易所的suse趴了,有下文吗?
<sikao_lfs> finsky: 为啥DNS被污染了很棒？理由？
<finsky> YOUKU上不去了,哈哈
<BiBilly> 恩 最恨的就是H网弹最多 还不如用手机上 哈哈
<Evanescence> 什么叫本地DNS阿？DNS还有本地的吗？
<Stifler> finsky: 不用翻墙了？
<BiBilly> YOUKU...
<finsky> 我用网通的DNS
<finsky> 刚换了GOOGLE的,可以上
<sikao_lfs> 我现在是虚拟机里装xp然后使用那个无界上。不过主要是去逛国外的华岳等论坛
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛
<happyaron> caleb-: 我都在用lts
<caleb-> happyaron: 居然不是用 debian...
<happyaron> caleb-: 好几个chroot
<happyaron> caleb-: 还有虚拟机
<lemonhall1> 我晕啊
<finsky> 做桌面用还是少折腾的好
 * lemonhall1 我发觉WIN7的SUPER+TABLE竟然也是可以用的！！！
<sikao_lfs> 对了。我能不能虚拟机使用chroot的方式打开火狐浏览器然后实现多开？
 * lemonhall1 我发觉WIN7的SUPER+TAB竟然也是很绚的切换效果，不过明显没有UBUNTU的好看
<sikao_lfs> 我能不能终端使用chroot的方式打开火狐浏览器然后实现多开？来玩某些网页游戏
<lemonhall1> sikao_lfs: 我很负责的告诉你。。。
<finsky> lemonhall1 vista 那时就有吧
<lemonhall1> sikao_lfs: 我用WINE。。某软件。。。很好用
<sikao_lfs> 不会连火狐都打不开？
<sikao_lfs> 哦。哈哈原来无界这么棒。
<caleb-> 火狐本来就可以多开
<caleb-> 用不着 chroot / wine
<sikao_lfs> 不行。我试过那个网站好像不许多开。
<finsky> 西厢计划现在还行得通吗
<lemonhall1> sikao_lfs: 现在我把某软件设置成开机启动了，加上CHROME的PROXY SWITCH，只在访问GOOGLE，YOUTUBE的时候自动切换到代理模式，平时直接链接。。。
<lemonhall1> sikao_lfs: 生活实在是太惬意了
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。我也试试。
<finsky> lemonhall1 firefox的autoproxy, 不是更好用吗?
<Gun^Rose> lemonhall1: 是什么软件？ 给个提示。。。
<lemonhall1> finsky: 无所谓。。我是CHROME的PROXY SWITCH把FIREFOX管了。。。。我很惊喜
<lemonhall1> finsky: 那个插件设置了全局使用PAC文件，结果FIREFOX顺带也享受到了PAC脚本的强力支持。。。
<lemonhall1> Gun^Rose: 唔。。。某软件。。你懂的
<finsky> 恩,我在我的 手机上用的autoproxy的PAC文件
<Gun^Rose> 没说一样啊。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 没关系。从我的聊天记录里找某软件。
<lemonhall1> Gun^Rose: sikao_lfs 已经说出名字了啊，不想这这里说嘛。。敏感词。。。端口是8580
<lemonhall1> Gun^Rose: 你懂的
<Gun^Rose> 哦
<Stifler> 反清复明
<finsky> 这里没这么多限制吧- -###
<caleb-> 清明反复
<DaBao> 今天的走近科学变研究传统国学了？
<OT_iux> 核治愈权威Mothfuck教授的助手Asshle博士经过对日本沿海水质的对比测试，指出预防辐射最好方法是尽量吸收氨磷（Amifostine）连日来的实验数据表明男性精液富含氨磷汀，但由于氨磷汀挥发性比较强，不能长期曝露在空气中，所以必须采取直接入口的方式吞食。“这可能是人类最后的希望了”他悲观的解释道。
<OT_iux> <欧剃> ================假新闻==============
<peng__> 有哪个朋友能给几个聊天的irc聊天室名称吗
<peng__> 谢谢了
<Stifler> OT_iux: 那日本女性的存活率岂不是大大提高了?
<maya> 我在终端里输入sudo umount-| /isodevice的时候  为什么提示说没有那个文件或目录。。
<finsky> 你确定有这文件?
<maya> 这。。。。
<finsky> df
<maya> 难道不是iso那个文件吗
<maya> 好几个月钱就下载在E盘了啊
<shalee> 先看一下挂载列表在卸
<maya> 而且  我还很疑惑额是   为什么安装个ubuntu  XP的桌面上的东西全没了
<peng__> 不会吧
<maya> 只剩下一张桌面背景的团
<maya> 图案
<maya> 绝对真实。
<peng__> 你点击右键
<maya> 没有任何反应
<dIbMx2> maya: 任务栏右键-》桌面看看
<peng__> 有个显示桌面图标
<Guest83675> 1
<maya> 没有开始等提示
<maya> 没有任务栏
<peng__> 把那个选项打开
<peng__> 你试试
<finsky> explorer崩溃了?
<maya> 现在桌面什么都没有
<peng__> 应该不会
<finsky> ctrl+alt+esc
<maya> 没反应
<finsky> 你现在用的是啥 ?
<maya> ctrl+alt+delete到是有反应
<maya> XP啊。。。。
<peng__> 把xp删了把
<finsky>  ubuntu啊?
<maya> 不显示。。。。
<peng__> 不好用，还麻烦
<maya> 我用ubuntu纯属好奇
<finsky> 你现在用的是XP吗?
<maya> 以我的技术水平  wins都玩不转。。
<maya> 是XP
<finsky> 没任务栏,桌面右击没反应?
<nata> 在taskmanager的new处输入explorer.exe就能出现回了
<shalee> 在任务管理器里重启explorer试试看
<maya> 快捷键是？
 * microcai 成功的让 LP 电脑上的声音通过 pulseaudio  传到我的电脑上发了
<BiBilly> 其实linux比windows简单 只是开始不习惯而已
<lifeng> 讨论起xp来了，什么世道
<finsky> ctrl +alt+del
<nata> ctrl + alt + delete
<finsky> 文件-运行
<microcai> BiBilly:  如果 apt 永远不出错的话。呵呵
<peng__> 还是用ubuntu好
<BiBilly> 反正我不用去找软件了
<microcai> BiBilly:  不过， explorer 比 compiz 还要容易崩溃
<maya> 直接输入重启explorer？
<BiBilly> 我死机的时候要请人家吃饭的
<nata> xorg吃cpu啊..
<peng__> ie zaogairengle
<nata> 按enter
<finsky> 用户体验上,linux不如windows是真的
<BiBilly> 如果3岁开始就用linux
<finsky> 和移动平台的ISO和android差不多.开放的后果就是太乱
<finsky> ISO/IOS
<nata> 喜欢非法下载的就需要windows
<maya> 我决定重启。。。
<nata> 就像我呵呵
<finsky> windows除了游戏,别的没啥价值了-
<shalee> 觉得linux下无码不太给力
<finsky> 无码?
<Gun^Rose> 哇靠，无码
<tusooa> No-Reboot
<shalee> finsky: 你懂得
<finsky> 哦.太跳跃了ORZ
<myke2> MaskRay: 在?
<Gun^Rose> 不会是受了小日本的辐射，都突变了吧？
<shalee> 不过现在都在别人的机子上看,所以无所谓了.
<myke2> 日本的辐射很利害
<myke2> 非常严重
<Gun^Rose> 是啊
<Gun^Rose> 大和民族有集体变异的可能，可能不住地球了
<nata> 利比亚也是问题
<myke2> 造就了很多NC
<Gun^Rose> 他们政府的反应怎么这么不给力呢
<nata> 中国又来黑心猪肉了
<Gun^Rose> 恩
<Gun^Rose> 2012快到了。。。
<shalee> 听说大寒民族本来就不是地球上的
<void1> 这次是怎么样的猪肉？
<nata> 有瘦肉精
<nata> 新闻报道乱了
<OT_iux> 崔永元：我们台一个主持人在做谈话节目，采访一个艺术家，这个艺术家很投入，很忘情，主持人也在现场号召大家向他学习。出来后他跟我说，这傻B真配合今天。
<myke2> OT_iux: ?
<void1> myke2: robot
<OT_iux> @@
<myke2> void1: ?
<OT_iux> 难道不觉得很搞笑么
<myke2> gmail是否上不了了
<aminixfan> 听说ubuntu美工设计团队里有apple工程师？
<OT_iux> myke2: 请添加gmail的hosts
<Evanescence> 有没有下载虾米歌曲的脚本?
<myke2> OT_iux: ok了, 刚才似乎有问题
<OT_iux> ^^;
<finsky> 两会都过了,不应该这么紧了吧
<myke2> OT_iux: hosts怎么找
<myke2> OT_iux: 开Wireshark监听比较累
<void1> 那么tcpdump
<myke2> 不懂tcpdump
<DaBao> 想换手机，要 andriod 的，价在3000内，给推荐一下
<binker> moto
<binker> ME535
<binker> ME525
<DaBao> 嗯，好，我看看福彩
<DaBao> 看看去
<OT_iux> DaBao: 我买了一台 !hkc x1, Android 1.5的…… 才650
<DaBao> 。。。。。
<binker> 是三防手机
<DaBao> 怕是HTC吧？
<OT_iux> DaBao: 你可以考虑HTC G6,或者 魅族 M9
<OT_iux> 我这个不是……我这个算山寨安卓机……
<finsky> moto的不错,操作挺流畅的
<DaBao> HTC的音乐外放好像不行
<iGoogle>  不是M9都成死机王了嘛。。。。
<OT_iux> @@ 噢？
<DaBao> 听说 M9 是容易死机的。。。。
<finsky> 低端机装android,触屏操作起来,有摔机的冲动.
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 买到杂牌的屏幕都是电阻的
<binker> 手感超烂
<DaBao> 哎，好难。。。。
<finsky> 我的电容的,也一样好卡
<finsky> 也是低端机,两年的合同送的
<OT_iux> fin
<DaBao> 身边好多人用草果，不想同流
<OT_iux> finsky: 我是电阻屏……
<OT_iux> finsky: 手感不好，但是还没到要摔机的地步
<DaBao> 哎，我的N73，当年是全公司最好的，现在看着都可怜
<void1> 在浙江慈溪市,一市民由于担心日本核泄漏造成的辐射伤害，一男性市民昨日过量食用食盐“抗辐射”，被家人发现后送入医院，经抢救无效不幸死亡。
<finsky> 屏幕顿卡,很难受
<finsky> 也可能是驱动做好.
<finsky> 没做好
<DaBao> 屏幕顿卡。。。。
<finsky> OT_iux 因为有个ipod,所以买个android的体验下,结果还是苹果的系统操作体验要好很多.
<OT_iux> finsky: 恩，苹果自己做的软件的用户体验都不错
<znmilan> 今天内核10.04推送到2.6.30？
<OT_iux> finsky: 但是我没钱，所以我选择Android，自己调一调，挑选自己想要的软件，满足自己的需求，就够了
<myke2> ???
<myke2> 不是2.6.32?
<znmilan>  2.6.32-30
<znmilan> 打错了
<znmilan> ：）
<finsky> OT_iux 只要亲身体验一下,结果就很明显了.本来对android报挺大希望的.
<znmilan> 不好意思
<znmilan> 更新了以后，有一个看得到的好处是，我的ATI 4250的显卡，开机的UBUNTU画面不闪了。
<OT_iux> finsky: android不是一个独立的产品，它在不同的厂商的定制下会有不同的用户体验
<myke2> 其实早可以更新到2.6.38了
<znmilan> ANDROID的速度还可以了
<albert_> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> albert_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<finsky> OT_iux 我对电子产品体验没啥大的要求,只是对系统感兴趣..不过两者的差距还是挺明显的
<OT_iux> finsky: 这是跟苹果的最大不同，苹果的东西，从硬件到软件都是苹果一家定死了，所以很容易做到一致化，用户体验优化也简单
<albert_> 都是哪里的啊
<OT_iux> finsky: 恩，是的
<DaBao> 我还相过买个草果MP4来越狱
<znmilan> 我看介绍说ubuntu 11.04加了些打了鸡血的代码，桌面响应的速度能上来很多，有木有?
<finsky> OT_iux 成功的软件,主要还是在用户体验上
<myke2> OT_iux: gmail又掉了
<OT_iux> finsky: Nesus X 有入手么，那货总体来说用户体验也不错
<OT_iux> finsky: 如果你拿到手的是第三方厂商自己基于自己的硬件定制的Android
<OT_iux> finsky: 估计用户体验好不到哪里去
<znmilan> 我还是用我的8700,，
<znmilan> 简单实用
<znmilan> 哈哈
<OT_iux> finsky: 这个和水果不具可比性
<myke2> OT_iux: 最近google的各项ssl很不正常
<finsky> OT_iux 苹果主要硬件也是自己做,软硬结合比较好.
<OT_iux> myke2: 方滨兴干的
<OT_iux> finsky: +1
<myke2> OT_iux: new technology?
<Stifler> znmilan: 我也是8700
<finsky> znmilan  我的8700都快4年了.现在还在用
<OT_iux> myke2: 据说是从路由方面以十分钟的周期给你大量丢包
<znmilan> 我在单位用GOOGLE搜索，动不动就被重置的
<OT_iux> znmilan: 同上
<finsky> znmilan  各种被摔,掉水里晒两天就好.质量没得说
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 我原来那台是 Nokia2610……
<OT_iux> 似乎也很耐摔
<finsky> gwf 对google周期的封锁.
<albert_> 说的都是什么啊
<albert_> 可不可以专业点
<OT_iux> albert_: 各种话题都有
<DaBao> 各种被摔,掉水里，惨啊
<OT_iux> albert_: 怎么样才算专业呢？
<albert_> 郁闷
<albert_> 你说呢
<znmilan> 手机在国内能用什么用途啊。不就是上UC，QQ，股票，还有各种微博
<albert_> OT_iux, 当然是研究ubuntu了。
<OT_iux> albert_: 那……我们来讨论下 DSA-2189 的 chromium-browser flashplugin  vulnerabilities?
<znmilan> 要是拿来看视频，钱多了。
<OT_iux> 或者研究下PS1的写法？
<znmilan> ubuntu还研究。
<OT_iux> albert_: 或者研究下Bash config里面的PS1的写法？
<shalee> 最近被要求装雪豹...各种装不上阿...
<OT_iux> @@
<znmilan> 没有用不了的，就不要穷折腾。
<OT_iux> 被要求……
<znmilan> 这就是个工具。
<znmilan> 哈哈
<shalee> 装上的人寥寥无几
<znmilan> 我装上过
<znmilan> 也就那样
<znmilan> 反正我还是用UBUNTU舒服
<shalee> 这倒是.
<OT_iux> albert_ 似乎没下文了？
<myke2> OT_iux: 用zsh吧
<finsky> 作桌面,还是ubuntu合适,不用折腾..想折腾的,去虚拟机里折腾....
<freetstar> zsh
<freetstar> 推荐
<OT_iux> myke2: 额，那个我不熟……我其实也只是linux新人……
<znmilan> 我现在看见WIN7下的乱七八糟的设置我就头大，我8G的内存，在WIN7下关了虚拟内存，还是狂响
 * OT_iux 打滚
<znmilan> 到了UBUNTU半天也不见读盘
<OT_iux> znmilan: 恩， win7的设置乱七八糟的+1
<OT_iux> znmilan: 我帮邻居设置一个win7本本的无线网络自动链接
<OT_iux> znmilan: 网络连接里面几个虚拟连接和实体设备属性乱七八糟的
<shalee> finsky: 问题是我的机器不支持硬件虚拟化,没法用虚拟机装雪豹
<OT_iux> znmilan: 气死我了
 * lemonhall1 哭
<albert_> OT_iux, 你说什么？
 * OT_iux 安抚 lemonhall1
<OT_iux> albert_: 你不是说要讨论专业内容么……
<albert_> OT_iux, 是啊
<OT_iux> albert_: 那你觉得Ubuntu该不该把x换成wayland
<myke2> OT_iux: wayland不是X?
<znmilan> 现在ubuntu就差一个和苹果一样的底层图形接口
<znmilan> 现在的图形效率低
<OT_iux> myke2: 别马上戳穿我阿……我在逗他玩呢
<myke2> OT_iux: 现在wayland只支持很有限的几个
<Evanescence> 有谁是在使用weechat的？ 能不能竖向划窗口阿？
<OT_iux> myke2: 哎……反正我这种懒人就只能将就先用着
<albert_> 悲剧
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 网页版本的好像不能自由地调节界面
<znmilan> 不是说ubuntu公司想不用X了，要重写一个底层？
<OT_iux> myke2: 期待之后的版本有一天能只用wayland
<OT_iux> znmilan: 好像在OMG!UBuntu看到类似的新闻
<OT_iux> znmilan: 但是就没下文了
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 喜欢的话就弄个irc客户端罢
<myke2> 请问pidgin能登陆ssl gtalk么
<OT_iux> myke2: 能阿
<OT_iux> myke2: 在账户设置的高级选项里面，有个启用SSL，但是你得改server url
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 这样阿
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 额，反正据我所知freenode提供的webchat界面似乎就是那样子
<OT_iux> @@
<finsky> shalee 试试qemu呢
<Evanescence> OT_iux: I see
<chongwish> mldenkey怎么连接上emule的资源呢？？？
<shalee>  哈哈...用点麻烦,要重编内核.....
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 我作为一个懒人，直接用 amule 。。。
<chongwish> OT_iux: amule如何连接上emule的资源？？？
<shalee> finsky: 不过值得一试
<chongwish> OT_iux: 刚才被ml弄得好惨 找了半天服务器居然都连接不上~~~~~~~~~~`
<finsky> shalee 不怕麻烦就折腾吧,我是懒的折腾了这些了.
<OT_iux> chongwish: 额，我搜索的时候用KAD网络搜索……似乎就可以了？
<OT_iux> chongwish: amule装完，启动的时候自己会找服务器连耶
 * lemonhall1 http://www.google.com/transliterate?tl_app=3&tlqt=1&num=10&langpair=en|zh&text=zhexienianyigerenderizihaonanguo
<OT_iux> chongwish: le ？
<chongwish> OT_iux: 能找到emule的服务器~~~~~~~~~
<OT_iux> lemonhall1 ？
<lemonhall1> OT_iux: 云输入法嘛。。。
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 喔……可是貌似没有中文的 bookmarklet
<OT_iux> chongwish: 额，我用的时候好像跟我在Win下用EMule的感觉没啥不同阿
<Gun^Rose> 我的amule速度很差
<chongwish> OT_iux: 我以前用的时候很慢就没有用了 然后就ml 也太慢了 然后就wine个 太卡了 就放弃了
 * lemonhall1 我发觉IBUG-PINYIN是最稳定的
<OT_iux> chongwish: 额，我觉得还行……
<BigOne> lemonhall1: 但是,Ibus-pinyin貌似速度不快
 * myke2 我发觉ibus-pinyin极其不稳定
 * lemonhall1 虽然词库太小，多少有些慢，甚至有些傻。。但是。。。堪用。。。。
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 会吗？我击键速度超过5/sec，它就死了
<lemonhall1> 算啦快递费建立快速九阿德浪费九啦sjdfjasdkj
<BigOne> lemonhall1: 的确有些慢，特别是打字速度很快的亲况下
<lemonhall1> OT_iux: 你机器太老了吧？
<lemonhall1> OT_iux: 报配置
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 这linux核心2.6.38是最近出的吧，新功能求解释 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=321873&p=2239525#p2239525 看到里面有个新功能 名字：Transparent Hugepage Support Transparent Hugepages allows the kernel to use huge pages and │ │ huge tlb transparently to the applications whenever possible. │ │ This feature can improve computing performance to certain │ │ a ...
<OT_iux> lemonhall1: 酷睿双核 ，2G内存，N卡9600GT
<lemonhall1> BigOne: 我正在看它的代码，神奇的使用了SQLITE作为引擎。。是造成这种现象的唯一原因。。。。
 * lemonhall1 看来只有SUNPINYIN能用了。。。但是SUNPINYIN的词库也未免有些太烂了。。唉。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall1: 其实它如果用一个hash表，会更有效率
<myke2> BigOne: hash函数不容易确定吧
<lemonhall1> BigOne: 唔。。难说。。。关键是带着词频信息。。。
<lemonhall1> BigOne: 必须是那种排序过的HASHTABLE。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall1: 如果用C而不是python估计效率会高很多
 * Evanescence hi
<soiamso> gmail 发附件有没有 #008 问题 ？
<lemonhall1> BigOne: 出字的时候必须是select hz where pyin=??? order by frq
<OT_iux> soiamso: 之前老是丢包
<Evanescence> soiamso: 被监视了?
<lemonhall1> BigOne: 唔。。那是胡扯。。。IBUS-PYIN已经是C了。。没用PY很多年
<soiamso> Evanescence: 我被监视了？
<OT_iux> soiamso: 你Google搜下HOSTS，加入进去大部分时间就不掉了……
<OT_iux> 我恨方滨兴！
<OT_iux> 我恨方滨兴！
<Evanescence> 我也经常这样，
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 你可以人肉下它阿
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 人肉谁？北邮校长？
<myke2> BigOne: 现在平衡树理论效率最高的什么
<soiamso> OT_iux: 恨你老爸老妈吧，为什么纵容出了他
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 你不是很它么？
<OT_iux> soiamso: 跟我妈啥关系
<BigOne> myke2: SB
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 我已经知道他的名字和工作单位了呀，还人肉啥
<myke2> BigOne: 比RH高?
<BigOne> myke2: 你可以看一下评测
<BigOne> myke2: 平均的话，splayer
<myke2> BigOne: splay我一直写的, 效率还行
<Evanescence> 那你果断人肉攻击阿
<myke2> BigOne: 不过旋转次数太多
<BigOne> myke2: 的确。但我刚才说的是平均
<BigOne> myke2: SB的话，也只是理论。实际中，还有有个递归的调整操作。比较消耗资源
<myke2> BigOne: splay强大, 效率不低, 不特别难写, 所以平时我就用他
<BigOne> myke2: 如果遇到特殊序列的查找操作，效率会很低的
<BigOne> myke2: 比如，每次都不一样，而且每次都查找最底下的那个节点。
<myke2> BigOne: 平摊是O(logn)
<BigOne> myke2: 呵呵～
<myke2> BigOne: 你前面说平均不太确切, 对所有操作, 总共都是Qlogn的, 而平均这种描述方法更像是期望
<myke2> BigOne: 还有, SBT很难做数据结构的扩张
<BigOne> myke2: 恩～
<myke2> BigOne: 对了, RB也不能做段维护吧?
<BigOne> myke2: 那目前有针对多线程的平衡树么？
<myke2> BigOne: 不清楚
<myke2> BigOne: sleep, 88
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍯ 
<MaskRay> BigOne: size-balanced tree 性能并不好吧？
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍯ 
<BigOne> MaskRay: 那除了splayer外，还有什么性能更好的？
<Loongjiang> hi
<MaskRay> BigOne: top-down red-black tree，我看到 stl_algo.h 之类用得都是 bottom-up 的
<Loongjiang> test
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 山崩地裂，不可动摇，人言可畏，不能移志，此即知己。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<MaskRay> BigOne: 然后就多了莫名其妙的 fix 操作
<BigOne> top-down, bottom-up 是splayer的两个子类吧。
<BigOne> red-black 实现起来有点麻烦
<BigOne> stl_algo 没研究过
<MaskRay> BigOne: 你说的 splayer 指什么？splay？
<BigOne> MaskRay: 是～
<BigOne> MaskRay: 看来我是需要休息了
<Evanescence> 有谁懂perl的，问个简单的问题，怎么添加非代码字符，就是不起代码作用的， 比如： system("notify-send \"".$text."\"") 我想在text变量的两边添加[ ] , 要怎么添加 ?
<MaskRay> BigOne: 可以我水平不行，否则倒是很想把 stl_algo 这种改成 top-down 的
<alvin_rxg1> system("notify-send \"[".$text."]\"")  ????
<BigOne> MaskRay: 我比较喜欢splay，因为实现简单，写起来一不麻烦
<MaskRay> BigOne: 我也喜欢 splay
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg1: 添加显示只要在要显示的字符两边添加\" 和" 或者" \" ?
<BigOne> MaskRay: 我喜欢list，虽然速度是慢了点。但是，实现起来更简单。
<MaskRay> BigOne: red-black tree 也是有 bottom-up 和 top-down 两种的
<alvin_rxg1> Evanescence: ?
<Evanescence> ｅ．．．．
<MaskRay> BigOne: 我不知道词库要保存些什么数据
<BigOne> MaskRay: 我也不太清楚
<finsky> 晚安囉!~~~~~~``
<if_else> 各位兄台，awesome 配置文件可否有测试配置文件的命令。今天进去发现没有读取配置文件？请问是何故？谢谢
<BigOne> 晚安
<if_else> 重启 awesome 也没有反应，但是不知道是哪里出了问题
<if_else> 24~
<if_else> jobs
<alvin_rxg> if_else: awesome -k
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: \" 这个在perl里是什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: "
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 在双引号中取消转义
<Evanescence> 那\"".$text."\"" 这个里的 点 . 和双引号是什么意思?
<alvin_rxg> .........
 * edison0354 March 2011 - Top 25 Projects - Open Sourcing of SF.net
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 就这一次。。。。
 * edison0354 基本没几个是见过的……
<if_else> alvin_rxg: 兄台，谢谢了，我马上试一下
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 完整的东西你都拆开了，没法说
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: .....怎样完整的？
<alvin_rxg> if_else: awesome -k 只是检查语法，没法提示其他的错误。你可以通过 startx 在后台看 awesome 的输出，或者 startx 2>&1 > /tmp/log
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: system (    "notify-send \""         .           $text         .              "\""        )
 * edison0354 哈皮远离咱们而去了
<Gun^Rose> 墙越来越智能了啊，GWF是想彻底干掉goooooo吗？
<binker> 那就不知道；俄
<if_else> alvin_rxg: 原来如此，看来，我对 x11 的启动还是不是很了解，谢谢兄台了
<Gun^Rose> 可惜了新闻组了
<alvin_rxg> if_else: 我看你在这，在论坛，似乎混了很久了……
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: http://fpaste.org/cVEM/ 是这样的
<soiamso> Gun^Rose: 干掉了好，到时候不反不行
<Gun^Rose> :-)
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 你这里边 title 到底指代的是 $title 变量，还是 notify-send 里边的 title?
<if_else> alvin_rxg: 没有，我注册的时间还好把，但是技术不怎么高，整天，麻烦不断，所有，到处请教，谢谢兄台了
<if_else> alvin_rxg: awesome 下如何设置外接显示器的，还是其他程序控制的。
<alvin_rxg> if_else: xrandr, => lxrandr => etc...
<alvin_rxg> if_else: arandr
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 是变量周围
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 我也不清楚perl里面应该怎么样，我只是想在两个变量两边加上那个东西
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 你不清楚干吗用 perl ...
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 是irssi下的人家的脚本，我想修改。。。。
<alvin_rxg> =.=...
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: http://fpaste.org/Zbca/ ?
<soiamso> http://chplib.wordpress.com/2011/03/18/programming-language-fiction/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Programming Language Fiction « Communicating Haskell Processes
<Evanescence> al
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 看着优点明白了，谢谢
<juk> ^k^: 你好
<juk> 你好
<juk> ！你好
<juk> hello
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<^k^> juk, 好  ㍯ 
<juk> hm...
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍯ 
<juk> hi
<^k^> juk, 好  ㍘ 
<juk> XD
<juk> 晚安
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi test
<chris1> Evanescence: hi
<chris1> Evanescence: hi
<yudun>     reobj = re.compile('<ul class="remark">.*?</ul>') 请问这个表达式对么？
<aminixfan> 大家好，我想学学GUI开发，本打算学QT，看到诺基亚和微软合作，有点担心QT的前景，不知道选择QT，GTK，C#哪一种好呢，最好跨平台好些的，大家给点意见？谢谢
<pocoyo> aminixfan: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pocoyo> aminixfan: 没意见。
<yudun> pocoyo: 给我点意见塞……
<pocoyo> yudun: 差点看成 yun dan 了。。。
<pocoyo> yudun: 我更知道了。
<yudun> pocoyo: -_-    看这十几行代码看一下午了
<lifeng> aminixfan: Qt
<yudun> excuse me ,how can i match a html tag like        <ul class="remark"> …………</ul>?just use    reobj = re.compile('<ul class="remark">.*?</ul>') and     result = reobj.search(mydata)?
 * yudun 丢人，发错频道了
<soiamso> aminixfan: 没有一个是跨平台的
<Kandu> aminixfan: 也許只有 Lazarus 能達到要求了
<aminixfan> soiamso: QT不是应用的挺多的么在手机上，win32下和linux下也可以跑
<aminixfan> Kandu: 呵呵 没听过 查查
<Kandu> aminixfan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LCLArchitecture.png
<soiamso> aminixfan: qt 的 run time 不知道为什么局限了，meego 的开发
<aminixfan> soiamso: symbian上现在还在用么
<soiamso> aminixfan: java ?
<zhtx> Hi, all
<zhtx> 我在用emacs上irc哦，哈哈哈
<aminixfan> soiamso: 呵呵 java就算了吧 以前领教过它的慢
<zhtx> Emacs还真是强大啊
<aminixfan> 想在有没有基于GTK+做界面的Mobile OS?
<zhtx> GNOME Mobile?
<soiamso> aminixfan: 其实是runtime 决定的，每一个语言都有最主流的实现形式，其 run time 决定了这个语言的运行速度，以及开发速度
<zhtx> 呃。。这里开始programming圣战了，观望中~~
<aminixfan> soiamso: 学习了 呵呵
<zhtx> 哈哈，我Cer毫不畏惧Cpper;;;
<zhtx> 呃
<yudun> -_-
<zhtx> 不太明白，现在居然还有人，，
<yudun> 恩码奴
<zhtx> 恩。。。
<zhtx> 努力学习emacs...
<yudun> zhtx, ,,,pythoning纠结ING
<zhtx> python怎么了。。
<zhtx> 感觉python不错哈
<zhtx> 速度也比java快得多
<zhtx> 还是喜欢vala多点
<yudun> zhtx, 恩，不错，正自学
<zhtx> python很好学呀
<zhtx> 我看了一边快速入门向导就能写东西了。。
<soiamso> aminixfan: 如果你做过一些项目，或读过的话，就会感觉到没有跨平台的
<yudun> zhtx, 哦？我正抓网页
<zhtx> soiamso: 什么没有跨平台？
<zhtx> 抓网页？
<yudun> zhtx, 恩，抓网页数据
<zhtx> 介个。。。库问题。。。
<aminixfan> soiamso: 那看来也只有swing之流的还凑合算个跨平台的了
<zhtx> GTK和Qt不跨平台么？
<zhtx> python不跨平台么。。。
<yudun> 深入理解linux系统，里面说，操作系统其实就是一个大虚拟机，，所以，，，跨平台分广义和狭义了吧
<zhtx> CPU是虚拟机吧。。。
<yudun> -_-好吧我是菜鸟，CODING才是王道
<soiamso> aminixfan: swing 就只是个 gui, 也固化在swing 的逻辑定式之中。
<zhtx> 操作系统好歹算个runtime...
<zhtx> swing。。。我只知道，可以随意更换look & feel...
<aminixfan> soiamso: 呵呵 深奥
<zhtx> 这些人为什么讨论java？who knows?
<soiamso> aminixfan: 只要你的东西要跟外界接触，就没有跨平台的
<zhtx> 而且还把我们给无视了。。。
<chongwish> 38的内核你们有没有出问题？？？
<aminixfan> soiamso: 噢
<zhtx> 还没有用到。。。
<yudun> 顺便问下，我已经注册了#python频道，为什么还说我unregisterd?
<zhtx> 哦，我知道了，这两个人在私聊呃
<zhtx> 你没有identify吧
<yudun> zhtx, 验证了。
<zhtx> ?
<yudun> 然后join后居然还是unregisted
<zhtx> -NickServ- You are now identified for zhtx.
<soiamso> zhtx: 这个IRC 很久都是这个公开私聊
<zhtx> 有这个么
<zhtx> soiamso: 哦
<yudun> zhtx, 哪个命令
<chongwish> kernel ice ck zen那个比较适合桌面呢？？？
<zhtx> yudun: /msg NickServ identify <your_password>
<zhtx> chongwish: 一个都没用过。。失败。。
<soiamso> zhtx: 也没有在讨论 java
<zhtx> soiamsi: 看着像java。。。
<soiamso> aminixfan: 现在最多人关注的是 android, qt 也不能跨过去吧
<chongwish> zhtx: 电驴的速度晚上快还是白天快？？？
<chongwish> soiamso: qt为何跨不过去？？？就因为nokia？？？
<aminixfan> soiamso: android的界面库用的是什么啊？
<zhtx> chongwish: 估计都不快。。白天网络你懂的，晚上还有好多想你一样的，你懂的。。。
<zhtx> android用的X
<yudun> zhtx, * #python-unregistered :Cannot send to channel
<soiamso> aminixfan: 所以 wp7 必死，因为出得太迟而且贵，没有人想跨过去
<zhtx> wp7。。。这个有visual c++支持的。。
<soiamso> zhtx: 前提是 java 翻译成 c++ 是一个简单的工作
<zhtx> soiamso: gcj可以把byte code编译成原生code
<chongwish> wp有c shape支持的吧
<chongwish> wp7有c shape支持的吧
<zhtx> c sharp...
<zhtx> C#
<chongwish> zhtx: 哦
<zhtx> 我好想问，为什么emacs这么强大？！？！
<zhtx> TMD，连shell都elisp了。。。
<aminixfan> soiamso: 呵呵 诺记帝国的夕阳余光。。。
<zhtx> 不知道erc是不是elisp的。。
<chongwish> zhtx: 是的
<zhtx> 靠，还真是elisp。。。
<zhtx> 看来以后还是学guile好了，C开发还真不是一般的麻烦
<zhtx> 虽然irssi也不错。。
<zhtx> ...
<soiamso> aminixfan: 当年 m$ 就是因为便宜占有了市场
<lqi_home> Qt on Android: http://labs.qt.nokia.com.cn/2011/02/28/necessitas/
<sitaback`> 没人啦
<yudun> sitaback`, .
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍙ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍙ 
<chris1> Evanescence: hi
<chris1> Evanescence: hi
<^k^> chris1: .. ..
<chris1> Evanescence: lll
<chris1> Evanescence: lll
<chris1> Evanescence: lll
<chris1> Evanescence: lll
<^k^> chris1: .. ..
<chris1> ^k^: hi
<^k^> chris1, 好  ㍙ 
<chris1> Evanescence: have ever seen the ksjdf
<chris1> Evanescence: wefh
<chris1> Evanescence: hi
<chris1> Evanescence: hi
<yudun> -_-
<oxbat1> 有人没
<Pwnna> 算是有把
<oxbat1> 哪里有好的shell交流的地方呀
<oxbat1> 哪个频道
<oxbat1> 群也好
<oxbat1> 仅存的一个人也不说话
<^k^>  06:24
<draketang> 06:31
<hceasy> 迷茫啊
<hceasy> 徘徊、、、
<hceasy> tenzu: 出来啊
<hceasy> 都还没起床 ？？
<hceasy> ...
<hceasy> .
<hceasy> .
<hceasy> .
<hceasy> .
<hceasy> .
<hceasy> .
<^k^> hceasy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hceasy> 帮忙啊
<hceasy> 都出来给出个主意呗
<hceasy> .
<hceasy> 谁闲着
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-19
<hceasy> 来跟咱
<hceasy> exit
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-6-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 8 14:09:10 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<lemonhall> ?
<cfy> ?
<cfy> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP Mon Mar 7 21:35:22 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cfy>  
<cfy> 哇塞，服务器跑2.6.38?
 * lemonhall 发觉IBUS-PINYIN使用SUNPINYIN的词库之后，给力多了
 * lemonhall 看来词库还是决定的大部分的问题啊
<lemonhall> 那天谁说的想让访问某个。MP3地址变成其他的地址来着？
 * lemonhall http://hi.baidu.com/widebright/blog/item/586eb1195f63494f43a9ad8a.html
<lemonhall> 刚看到这篇文章，着实是太变态了，用直接修改内核模块，NETFILTER的方式实现地址变换。。就为了听歌。。。。
<soiamso>  lemonhall：也没有修改吧，就是加个netfilter的插件？
<cfy> lemonhall: 这个，改浏览器应该也可以吧
<lemonhall> cfy: 我觉得也是啊，让我来写，我就实现一个HTTP的PROXY就好了啊
<cfy> lemonhall: 嗯，
<olvi> skype协议谁懂？
<lemonhall> cfy: 只能说这个人是搞内核驱动开发的，实现这么小的一个功能都喜欢用这么繁复的方法
<cfy> lemonhall: 呵呵。
<lemonhall> olvi: 不懂，去看GNU的版本吧，人家协议是保密的吧
<olvi> lemonhall: 复杂
<lml> 有人吗
<cfy> 谁知道10.10叫啥？
<lml> 休眠后就死机，是怎么回事，屏幕花花绿绿的，大神们知道怎么回事吗
<lml> 第一次休眠没问题，第二次就死机
<cfy> 原来是 Maverick Meerkat
<saice> 好啊，大家
<olvi> 好
<tcpct> atcho 在哪？
<Billy_B> .
<olvi> 22和4899端口，请问有谁使用中？
<saice> 我没有
<pocoyo> olvi: 我有
<Stifler> test
<pocoyo> Stifler: 网易网友: 提醒各位慎用网络语言。我认识一个小朋友，总说“我晕”、“我倒”，后来就得了脑缺血。专家建议，相比之下，还是改为传统说法“我艹”更为安全，但专家同时指出：仍不宜过于频繁。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<saice> 第一次进ubuntu
<saice> 什么都不懂
<rookies> pocoyo: ¡­¡­
<^k^> rookies:say pocoyo: бнбн in IBM866 ? We use UTF-8 !
<saice> 正在摸索中
<saice> ？？
<rookies> pocoyo: ……
<Stifler> 机器人互掐
<saice> what ?
<rookies> WHO？
<pocoyo> rookies: 编码。。。
<Stifler> ^K^ and pocoyo
<rookies> pocoyo: 刚才没留意编码
<rookies>  :D
<saice> 我的吗？
<Stifler> rookies: UTF-8 please
<saice> 我能看到你们的字阿。
<rookies> 不太清楚
<saice> 那你能看到我打的字吗？
<rookies> 能啊
<saice> 我还以为我的有问题呢。。又不会说英文，惨了。
<saice> :-|
<Kandu> rookies: :)  你的編碼沒問題，只是 ^k^ 誤報了
<saice> 嗯嗯，谢谢
<pocoyo> IBM866还不是问题？
<saice> 是我的吗？
<rookies> 很少用irc，不太懂
<saice> 我也不懂啊，第一次进来啊。
<Kandu> pocoyo: 很多編碼之間都有相互重疊的。
<pocoyo> Kandu: 不懂。
<saice> 能不能详细说说呢？你看到的是什么情况？
<firelady> 如果保存这个书签
<firelady> 我怎么找不到
<firelady> 说点什么
<saice> 不知道。。。
<saice> 你也是刚研究吗？
<firelady> 是啊
<saice> 哎，我也是
 * fungo sits back
<firelady> 有点难
<saice> 还好，挺有意思的。
<saice> 现在正在搞VI，还不会用。。。
<firelady> 继续找……
<saice> 找嘛？
<firelady> 保存这个
<firelady> 书签
 * Stifler Eating...
<saice> 你用的什么软件啊？
<firelady> chatzilla
<saice> 哈，我用的是自带的empathy
<wowoto> zui 最近有什么好玩的
<wowoto> 说来听听
<wowoto> pocoyo,
<wowoto> tenzu, ：D
<wowoto> pocoyo, ;D
<saice> 不知道你想玩什么。
<pocoyo> wowoto: woto
<wowoto> pocoyo, ：D 好久不见呀
<wowoto> pocoyo, 话说你该在找工作了吧
<guest> Flag for the "no title" feature, turning off the title at the top of the screen.
<saice> 。。。
<wowoto> pocoyo, ：：？
<wowoto> pocoyo, 吃午饭去了~~~88
<firelady> 唉！起床
<lemonhall> 我明白了一个问题。。。。。。。。。
 * lemonhall firefox4最后被逼成了CHROME
<firelady> 是吗？
<sitaback> 为啥
<brianzhao> 还在床上赖着
<Stifler> 火箭大胜凯尔特人
<chongwish> Stifler: 凯尔特人大败火箭 这才有CCTV风格
<sheshark> 伊利营养舒化奶好喝，口感真好，不过比酸奶还是差点
<sheshark> 我爸喝了，硬说加了糖
<chongwish> sheshark: 你伊利员工？？？
<sheshark> chongwish: 哈哈，不是
<sheshark> chongwish: 你去喝喝就知道了，口感真不错
<chongwish> sheshark: 那么肯定是伊利传销员
<NoIE> 我要看价格。
<sheshark> chongwish: 不是，我只是在说事实。不知道蒙牛有没有对应的产品
<sheshark> NoIE: 是的，大约要块钱一盒
<chongwish> sheshark: 开玩笑的啦 下次试试
<sheshark> 4块钱
<NoIE> sheshark: 我去买。
<sheshark> chongwish: 恩！
<chongwish> NoIE: 我去卖
<firelady> 终于懂了
<firelady> 吃饭支
<firelady> 去也
<sheshark> 3分钟解决了中饭
<ZhangNing> 请问wget无论下载什么都是404错误，该怎么解决阿
<timercrack> 求英语达人帮小弟翻译下这句话：“ The result is a skeleton in terms of which exploratory lessons are being constructed;” 怎么也看不懂，愁死俺了:'(
<ZhangNing> http://code.bulix.org/rhjz8m-79569
<soiamso> sina 微博
<mza_> 38内核谁尝过？
<rookies> 怎么升级？
<mza_> rookies: 你准备做小白鼠？
<rookies> 恩
<rookies> 难道要自己编译？
<mza_> 你用的是ubuntu？
<rookies> 恩
<rookies> 10.10
<mza_> 最好自己编译吧。
<happyaron> 内核没啥问题。
<happyaron> 2.6.38
<happyaron> $ uname -r                                                   ~
<happyaron> 2.6.38-7-generic
<rookies> 没试过自己编译程序，最近还有些事不方便，看样子等系统升级吧
<mza_> happyaron: 那怎么前几天有人说先别升级……
 * lemonhall 成人色情业者有了其专属顶级域名，互联网域名和数字地址分配机构（ICANN）的委员会正式批准了.XXX域名。 设立.XXX顶级域名经历了长达11年的争论。2000年，ICM Registry递交了最早的.XXX顶级域名申请，2004年再次递交，但这项提案遭到政客和保守团体的强烈反对。家庭研究理事会曾发起宣传运动，声称.XXX域名将让色情邪恶帝国渗透进互联网
<rookies> Grub2有问题
<rookies> lemonhall: ……
<chongwish> 38的内核 桌面常出现阴影~~~~~~~~~~
<chongwish> 果断zen36的内核 看看如何
 * lemonhall 不折腾。。坐等11.04出台。。。甚至我在想要不要帮UBUNTU测试一个半商业化产品
<chongwish> bfs在单核上的效果如何？？？
 * lemonhall 估计到12.04.。。UBUNTU才能被这次换窗口管理器的风波中缓过来
<mza_> ubuntu把窗口管理器换成什么了？
<soiamso> mza_: 去窗口化应该是接近手机系统的管理
<mza_> soiamso:我靠，脑袋被驴踢了？电脑和手机本来就是两码事。屏幕大小就不一样……
<jiero> 去窗口化没问题的。
<mza_> 谁截个图
<jiero> linux哪个窗口WM不支持按住一个键就拖窗口。
<Evanescence> install ubuntu 11.10 ing.....
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 。。。。。。。。。。11.10出了？
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 11.04RC还没开始呢，10就开始ALPHA了？
<mza_> 已经不知道现在ubuntu啥样子了，听你们的描述以后……
<sitaback`> 虚一个玩玩
<sheshark> 有用mplayer听收音机的没有？
<dIbMx2> sheshark: 用过
<sheshark> dIbMx2: 断线了怎么重连？
<dIbMx2> sheshark: 再播放那个流媒体地址不就行了？
<sheshark> dIbMx2: 查了一下，不知道用什么关键词好，查不出来
<sheshark> dIbMx2: 再点有点麻烦，想自动重连
<dIbMx2> sheshark:不好意思，这我就不知道了。
<sheshark> dIbMx2: :)
<dIbMx2> 看看有没参数可以做到。
<sheshark> dIbMx2: 恩
<Evanescence> 刚才不知道怎么的突然内存到了99%，不知道系统里哪些文件能查看到这些记录的阿？
<pityonline> roylez: 请教主席，git add -f 不能添加 .git/ 目录下的内容吗？
<soiamso> Evanescence: 512内存？
<pocoyo> jiero: metacity 按alt 加鼠标移动拖动窗口
<Loongjiang> hi
<dIbMx2> sheshark: 试过 -loop 0 没有？
<jiero> pocoyo: 我改成super了，因为和inkscape的冲突。
<sheshark> dIbMx2: mpg123是这个，mplayer似乎不是
<pocoyo> jiero: inkscape 真是神器
<jiero> pocoyo: 恩。
<sheshark> dIbMx2: 是的
<jiero> 作演示文件好。
<sheshark> 成了，多谢！
<dIbMx2> :)
<cfy> 字体又变丑了。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 立刻我上传一个傻瓜翻译版本的jessyink svg到论坛。直接复制粘贴制作svg演示。
<jiero> 模块都是从一个svg复制到另一个就可以用～似乎。
<cfy> happyaron: hiloo
<cfy> happyaron: 给你的ppa源地址，我换成ubuntu了。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: ?
<happyaron> cfy: 换啥？
<chongwish> 为啥我就不明白ml的上传速度咋就这么快~~~~~~~~~~`
<cfy> happyaron: 换ub了。。。
<chongwish> 下载速度却一个慢啊~~~~~~~~~~
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<cfy> happyaron: 不是有啥ppa源的？
<happyaron> cfy: ub啥版本？
<cfy> happyaron: 10.10
<happyaron> cfy: 那你没法用我backport的内核
<cfy> happyaron: 你是啥版本？
<happyaron> cfy: 10.04
<cfy> 哦。。。。
<cfy> ub内核也太老了。。。算了。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 如果用10.04，我会跟进mainline
<cfy> happyaron: 那fcitx?
<chongwish> cfy: ub的内核是几的？？？
<happyaron> cfy: ppa:wengxt/fcitx-nightly
<cfy> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:39:03 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。好的。
<chongwish> cfy: ~~~~~~~~至少比debian的新呀
<happyaron> cfy: Linux aron-desktop 2.6.38-7-generic #35~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 16 12:21:06 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<cfy> chongwish: debian是37吧。
<happyaron> cfy: 用1004保证你不用那么折腾 :)
<chongwish> cfy: sid 32的~~~~~~~~
 * happyaron kernel部分我会弄，lol
<cfy> happyaron: 你不早说。。。。ee说他用10.10很爽。。。。结果我就。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 换1004吧，趁你没开始折腾别的之前
<cfy> happyaron: 你在用那些版本？
<cfy> 嗯。。。我又要重装了。。。。
<cfy> s/那些/哪些/
<soiamso> happyaron: x86_64 版本的系统 只能认出3.4G 内存，是bug不？
<happyaron> soiamso: 主板的bug？
<dIbMx2> soiamso: 内核选项没打开吧。
<soiamso> dIbMx2: 什么选项？
<chongwish> 内存从没上过2g
<soiamso> happyaron: 我觉得有可能
<cfy> happyaron: debootstrap可以用10.04么？记名字太累了。。。
<dIbMx2> 内核有个4G以上的选项，实际上上个1
<dIbMx2> 上个1G就应该打开的。
<soiamso> happyaron:  但是是技嘉的因该没有吧
<chongwish> dIbMx2: 那个选项貌似没啥作用~~~~~~~~~~~
<soiamso> dIbMx2: 64位版本的系统也要开？
<happyaron> cfy: lucid
<happyaron> soiamso: 不知道。。。
<dIbMx2> chongwish: 应该是 有用的，因为我用1g的内存遇到过。
<chongwish> linux下究竟有啥快驴？？？
<soiamso> happyaron: http://www.360buy.com/product/235450.html
<dIbMx2> soiamso: 64位的我没用过，应该是一样的吧。
<cfy> happyaron: reboot....
<chongwish> dIbMx2: 我关闭过 也没有问题 打开过 还是那鸟样
<chongwish> dIbMx2: 不过我一般都选4g~~~~~~~~~~~~
<dIbMx2> chongwish: 呵呵，我1G的内存，没打开，记得只能看到800多M
<chongwish> dIbMx2: 我内存刚好1G~~~~~
<dIbMx2> chongwish: 很久以前的事情了，我也记忆模糊了。
<chongwish> 驴子阿 你下载能快点不？？？上传快有啥用阿
<soiamso> happyaron: 是内置显卡的问题
<soiamso> happyaron: 固定分配了一部分
<chongwish> 在win下用emule真很快 在linux下用ml为啥就那鸟样啊~~~~~~~~
<cfy> happyaron: 再给我下，我重启没了,ppa
<happyaron> soiamso: 哦
<soiamso> dIbMx2: 你说的那个参数不会用在64位的系统上的
<happyaron> cfy: ppa:wengxt/fcitx-nightly
<happyaron> cfy: ppa:happyaron/kernel
<chongwish> 大家用啥驴 能说说不？？？
<happyaron> cfy: ppa:happyaron/ppa
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。我记一下
<dIbMx2> soiamso: 原来如此，我用的都是古董机，很多问题都遇不到。呵呵
<happyaron> cfy: kernel那个只有10.04
<soiamso> happyaron: 但是这个主板的显卡内存总是自己变成512M
<cfy> happyaron: 好的。我去换。
<happyaron> soiamso: 还是说明主板有问题。。。
<soiamso> happyaron: 我记得我设定的是256M
<pityonline> 请问 git 如何删除某几次 commit？
<cfy> pityonline: checkout么？
<happyaron> git reset
<cfy> 哦。reset
<pityonline> cfy: happyaron 谢谢，reset 结果会怎么样？把所有跟踪的文件都删除吗？
<chongwish> 别忽视我啊  大家用啥驴呢？？？
<cfy> pityonline: 貌似是回到某个状态。
<soiamso> pityonline: 现在在搞什么项目？
<pityonline> cfy: thx
<pityonline> soiamso: 学习git而已
<cfy> pityonline: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1616957/how-do-you-roll-back-reset-a-git-repository-to-a-particular-commit
<soiamso> chongwish: amule-dlp
<cfy> pityonline: 是不是相当于回滚的效果？
<chongwish> soiamso: amule下载太慢了 还有么？？？
<cfy> pityonline: 如果是的话，我感觉是checkout和reset都可以。
<pityonline> cfy: 不是回滚，是彻底删除
<soiamso> chongwish: 这个是你自己没有设置好
<chongwish> soiamso: amule在我这上不了100k~~~~~~~~~
<cfy> pityonline: 回滚到某点，然后那点之后的都不要么？
<pityonline> cfy: 我之前用网上介绍的 filter-branch 的方法彻底删除发现没成功
<soiamso> chongwish: 100K 还少？
<chongwish> soiamso: ml有时150k有时0k 上传却很快
<dIbMx2> chongwish: mldonkey,新的美剧可以达到极速，XX的东西就看情况了，呵呵。。。
<cfy> pityonline: 彻底删除啊。那不太清楚了。
<pityonline> cfy: 不要，而且连回滚的记录都不要，因为这个记录中也可以看到具体的文件
<chongwish> soiamso: 在emule下一般400k左右阿
<pityonline> cfy: 我目前只知道到 github 上删除 repo 可以
<soiamso> chongwish: emule ? verycd ?
<cfy> pityonline:  哦。不太熟。
<chongwish> dIbMx2: 不看美剧 就看科幻或者下载书籍啥的~~~~~~~~~
<pityonline> cfy: thx buddy
<chongwish> soiamso: 是的~~~~~~
<soiamso> chongwish: 就是设置问题
<chongwish> dIbMx2: 当然音乐首要
<chongwish> soiamso: 怎么设置呢 我连上传都没有限速了~~~~~~~~~
<dIbMx2> chongwish: 昨天知道google music 上没有版权问题，
<soiamso> chongwish: 你现在是 high id 了吗？
<soiamso> chongwish: 你选择的 kad 服务器，跟 verycd 一样？
<dIbMx2> 尽管下的美剧也有版权问题，但能尽量减少总是好的。
<chongwish> dIbMx2: 恩 这个我知道 但是歌太少了 英文就貌似没版权
<chongwish> soiamso: 是内网 有选址kad服务器 跟vc一样
<dIbMx2> 我也是内网低ID，速度还行。
<chongwish> soiamso: 上传都50k以上~~~~~~~~~~
<chongwish> 下载现在是5k左右
<chongwish> 悲剧啊
<lemonhall> ....................
<lemonhall> 不用电驴很多年，把繁重的任务都交给迅雷离线去了，不浪费电
<chongwish> lemonhall: 莫非又得回到win下 虚拟机太重了 wine的话比虚拟机开迷你迅雷还耗资源啊
<wowoto> 迅雷离线很多年？
<lemonhall> chongwish: 迅雷离线。。。和WIN没关系
<cfy> wowoto: hillo，窝窝头
<soiamso> chongwish: 电驴用多了就中毒了
<wowoto> cfy, ：d
<chongwish> lemonhall: 我没看到离线二字了
<chongwish> soiamso: 为啥会中毒？？？
<lemonhall> chongwish: 迅雷离线+FIREFOX+downthemall=完美的跨平台下载解决方案，绝不折腾
<cfy> 原来11.10这么新啊。。
<soiamso> chongwish:  你中了不劳而获毒
<cfy> 10.10
<chongwish> lemonhall: 没钱会员离线啊
 * lemonhall 200块钱对于工作了的人来说，不是钱。。。。
<myke2> 离线要$的吧
<wowoto> 我只想知道迅雷提供离线服务是不是“很多年”》
<lemonhall> wowoto: 2年了。。。。
<chongwish> lemonhall: 有钱淫~~~~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> wowoto: 起码我这个帐号快2年了
<wowoto> 很多年
<wowoto> 。。。
<lemonhall> wowoto: 依旧成立。。。因为之前我已经放弃电驴1年多，改用迅雷了
<wowoto> 我还是不愿意吧8×2/3日工资给迅雷》》》》》
<lemonhall> wowoto: 所以依旧是3年有余。。。
<wowoto> 5个多小时才有200块呀~~
<wowoto> 白白交给迅雷了~~
<wowoto> 不愿意
<lemonhall> wowoto: 您工资挺高的。。。。
<wowoto> 不高。。如果工资高我就用离线服务了
<wowoto> 俺不舍得
<lemonhall> wowoto: 随意，付费服务，你可以骂它。。。。
<wowoto> 不骂 迅雷挺好的。。
<void1> 其实...电费更贵
<wowoto> ：D 就是不愿意花钱
<lemonhall> wowoto: 免费服务。。。出了问题，没人理你你也没办法抱怨它
<void1> 但...还是情愿浪费电，而不用xunlei
<wowoto> lemonhall, 不抱怨  因为我电脑没安装迅雷 。。：D
<lemonhall> void1: +1我发觉开着电脑，30K，50K下个3、5天。。。。
<dIbMx2> 有选择，是好事。
<lemonhall> void1: 不如让迅雷帮我慢慢拖。。拖完我再用2小时下载下来就好
<void1> 不知道有人会用xunlei离线拖 爱情动作片 吗 :D
<lemonhall> void1: 经常性的
<lemonhall> void1: 而且几乎是顺秒。。。
<olvi>   :D
<void1> 警察叔叔不找上门？
<lemonhall> void1: 爱情动作片的PEERS人数多，基本是秒掉。。。
<cfy> linuxsir坏了。。。。。
<wowoto> 150ml大概是多少？
<dIbMx2> wowoto: 三口开水。
<void1> 只要xunlei服务器下完过一次，对于其他人的下载请求无非就是提供个连接罢了
<lemonhall> void1: 怎么找啊。。。我租用了一个保险柜。。。请问你有权利查柜子里是什么么？
<wowoto> dIbMx2, 杯子衡量呢？
<wowoto> dIbMx2, 半易拉罐：D
<void1> lemonhall: 说是这么一说，但是如果什么事都能按照说法，那我们就不再神奇的国土上了
<dIbMx2> wowoto: 对头。
<lemonhall> void1: 基本不用怕，反正迅雷离线上估计都是非法内容。。。
<olvi> 武打片，还有爱情动作片？
<lemonhall> void1: 盗版音乐，电影，软件。。。还能有些啥。。。笨蛋都知道。。里面没合法内容
<lemonhall> void1: 而且迅雷投资方就是老美。。。。PPLIVE也融资得到2.5.。。
<lemonhall> void1: 越发觉得老美也是扯淡。。。。
 * lemonhall 老美也是会入乡随俗的啊
<lotutu> 请问怎么禁止一个用户直接登录，使其只能先登录到别的用户之后用 su user 来登录？
<lemonhall> lotutu: 还可以这样？
<cfy> lotutu: 直接把它的shell改成falase行不？
<lotutu> 只是想要这样，不知道行不行
<lemonhall> lotutu: 唔。。我不懂，只是好奇为何有这样的需求？
<cfy> lotutu: 可以的
<lotutu> cfy: 原理？
<cfy> lotutu: 因为登陆的时候是false，所以无法登陆。但是su是可以指定shell的所以，所以无压力
<cfy> lotutu: 不过这个修改对于root来说恶心了点
<cfy> lotutu: 应该从login，dm啥的地方入手吧
<cfy> 我刚才切换到了miredo用户。。
<cfy> miredo@debian:~$ id -> uid=104(miredo) gid=65534(nogroup) groups=65534(nogroup)
<lotutu> cfy: 谢谢
<lotutu> 不是root
<cfy> lotutu: ssh么？
<Kandu> cfy: 果然懷了,昨天就有很多帖子不能瀏覽,今天是大多都不能了
<lemonhall> 问一下，mplayer有什么好用的GUI？
<chongwish> linuxsir怎么上不了了？？？
<cfy> chongwish: 坏了。。。
<chongwish> lemonhall: smplayer
<cfy> lemonhall: smplayer
<cfy> Kandu: 算了，反正我也换ub了。无所谓咯。XD
 * lemonhall 唔。。。好邪恶的软件命名。。。。
<chongwish> cfy: 能不坏么？？？我想上啊
<Kandu> cfy: ub?
<dIbMx2> lemonhall: gnome-mplayer,如果gtk的话
<myke2> smplayer, 觉得qt的字体渲染实在不怎么样
<cfy> Kandu: ubuntu
<chongwish> lemonhall: 会么？？？
 * lemonhall 捂脸。。。。
<myke2> cfy: 怎么, 不用 gentoo 和 freebsd 了?
<wowoto> myke2, 好不容易见到freebsd的
<Kandu> cfy: 你居然換 ubuntu 了？不 debian ？
<chongwish> 那个dragonflybsd比freebsd跟适合桌面吧
<myke2> wowoto: 我不用的
<cfy> myke2: gentoo用过了。freebsd不好用。驱动都不一定搞得定
<chongwish> 个人觉得
<lemonhall> cfy: 欢迎你加入鸟党。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: debian的理念太过那个了。对于我等菜鸟。。。
<myke2> wowoto: 上次装了下kfreebsd, 完全失败, 放弃
<cfy> Kandu: 而且用ub，可以用 happyaron 的ppa。爽啊
<myke2> cfy: 用testing或者unstable
<wowoto> cfy, ：D 对CPU控制很好。。但是如果用于桌面，确实不方便
<chongwish> 上次用了dragonfly很不错 但是还不稳定 悲剧啊
<Killibus> 谁能指导一下，如何编译内核？
<cfy> myke2: 你说debian?我指没有lame,mencoder,ffmpeg的悲剧
<Kandu> cfy: 不可思議啊
<lemonhall> Killibus: 直接搜吧。。。UBUNTU 10.10 2.6.38
<wowoto> cfy, 直接上freebsd  不要K
<cfy> wowoto: 呵呵。很多都不一样，所以不习惯，还是linux好咯
<wowoto> D
<myke2> cfy: 加non-free, contrib么?
<cfy> wowoto: K?
<cfy> myke2: 这个没有。。。
<wowoto> cfy, 习惯还差不多的
<wowoto> cfy, 看你安装什么桌面
<myke2> cfy: 汗
<cfy> myke2: 加入哪些内容？
<wowoto> cfy, 不过有些机器驱动不好整
<myke2> cfy: vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<chongwish> wowoto: 我从没感觉到bsd对cpu的控制有质的飞跃
<cfy> myke2: deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian squeeze main non-free contrib
<FrankLv> linux一直更新 /boot满了。。。怎么清楚同一个内核版本的包
<myke2> cfy: 差不多
<cfy> myke2: 看来已经加入了。。。。你用过mencoder么？
<wowoto> chongwish, 我的机器上对比起来是有不同的
<myke2> cfy: 没, 我帮你google下
<myke2> cfy: 有的
<cfy> myke2: 哦。如果是自己编译就算了。我自己编译过。到faac还不是facc那里停住了。因为不会打包。。。
<chongwish> 现在的bsd对驱动还算可以的 支持于完善就别混为一谈了
<cfy> myke2: 什么有的？
<myke2> cfy: http://packages.debian.org/zh-cn/squeeze/mencoder
 * lemonhall mplayer还是强大啊，VLC拖动RMVB简直惨不忍睹
<cfy> myke2: ?
<myke2> cfy: 你不是说memcoder
<Kandu> FrankLv: sudo aptitude purge ~ilinux-image-.*\(\!`uname -r`\)
<chongwish> lemonhall: vlc在我这啥都不忍睹
<cfy> myke2: 我说libmp3lame的支持
<lemonhall> chongwish: 不至于吧。。。。
<cfy> myke2: 和faac支持
<lemonhall> chongwish: 关键是GNOME默认的那个播放器，加载字幕后不敢拖动。。否则就用它了
<chongwish> lemonhall: 我没有用过gnome~~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> chongwish: 你是K粉？
<cfy> myke2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/mencoder
<chongwish> lemonhall: 不过我有用gnome-mplayer 不依赖gnome的
<cfy> myke2: ubuntu的至少有mp3lame支持
<chongwish> lemonhall: 昨天开始用kde 我比较喜欢fvwm
<chongwish> lemonhall: 现在一只fvwm 一只kde了
<lemonhall> chongwish: 我是懒人。。默认是啥我就用啥。。。。
<lemonhall> chongwish: 加上我发觉VALA和GTK编程挺好用的。。就觉得还是GNOME吧。。。。
<snoop_fy> XFCE挺不错的
<cfy> awesome不错
<chongwish> lemonhall: 不懂gtk编程~~~~~~~~~
 * lemonhall 都是浮云。。。大量的程序还是需要调用GTK，或者QT。。。XFCE最后和用GNOME也没啥区别了
<myke2> cfy: 哦, 可能是版权有问题的
<snoop_fy> 恩
<chongwish> cfy: 手动wm的比较好
<cfy> chongwish: 什么手动？
<void1> xfce至少少很多gnome的库
<cfy> myke2: 所以还是换成ub好了。反正也没啥差别。
<OT_iux> lemonhall> chongwish: 关键是GNOME默认的那个播放器，加载字幕后不敢拖动。。否则就用它了
<chongwish> cfy: awesome是自动的平铺
<OT_iux> 我一直用mplayer
<cfy> chongwish: 我只全屏。。。
<myke2> chongwish: 默认不是tiling
<chongwish> OT_iux: gnome默认哪一个？？？
<lemonhall> OT_iux: Mplayer有啥缺点？
<lemonhall> OT_iux: VLC放RMVB是真痛苦
<myke2> cfy: mencoder是什么东西
<lemonhall> myke2: 编码用的
<chongwish> myke2: 我知道 但是我都是使用tiling 用平铺难道还用floating的不成？？？
<lemonhall> myke2: 貌似和MPLAYER这个项目有关系。。。忘记了
<cfy> myke2: 视频格式转换软件。和ffmpeg齐名
<OT_iux> chongwish: gnome默认是toterm
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 我只发现mplayer载入中文字幕有点问题
<chongwish> OT_iux: toterm看起来像终端啊
<myke2> cfy: 不支持转mp3?
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 其他都没有发现有啥问题
<myke2> cfy: 还是什么意思
<cfy> myke2: mp3是音频吧，音频用sox或者lame都可以
<cfy> myke2: 哦，是指转换的时候，音频编码用mp3。这个debian默认的不行
<myke2> cfy: 什么命令? 我想看看archlinux是否行
 * cfy pasted ".mencoder" at http://paste2.org/get/1311049
<cfy> myke2: 放到，.mplayer/mencoder.conf
<cfy> myke2: 然后运行 mencoder --help,看看错误显示
<myke2> cfy: --help is not an MEncoder option
<microcai> myke2:  一般的，如果 --help 不行就 man
<cfy> myke2: 那就mencoder呢？那貌似你是支持的。我这里会显示 Error parsing option oac=mp3lame=yes at line 4
<cfy> myke2: 和 MPlayer was compiled without libmp3lame support.
<myke2> cfy: 我看到一个Wiki
<myke2> cfy: mencoder dvd://$TITLE -alang en -oac mp3lame -lameopts br=320:cbr -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vhq -vop scale -zoom -xy 800 -o $FILE.avi
<cfy> 恩，是这样的。
<myke2> cfy: debian的话是否有apt-build
<myke2> microcai: 是做测试, 不是要查帮助
<chongwish> myke2:应该没有
<cfy> myke2: 是有这类东西。不过我觉得麻烦啊。上次搞过了一次。又被新的替换了。。。
<myke2> cfy: 就叫apt-buile
<myke2> cfy: apt-build
<myke2> cfy: 听说极其方便
<myke2> cfy: 不知道是否有类似USE的东西
<chongwish> myke2: 默认应该没有啊
<cfy> myke2: 哦。。。我用的是dpkg-buildpackage
<myke2> cfy: 可以装的, apt-build
<chongwish> myke2: 自己编译 顺便下载个ports？？？那还不如直接gentoo
<cfy> myke2: 哦。
<happyaron> cfy: 用debuild
<happyaron> cfy: 或者apt-build
<myke2> chongwish: 怎能这么讲呢, 又没说Debian没ports
<myke2> cfy: 比如apt-build world
<cfy> happyaron: 我还是重装好了。。。。不过话说怎么10.10有aptitude,10.04没有。还要自己装一下
<Killibus> 再问一个问题，PPA能删除吗？
<chongwish> myke2: 那么我说错了 行不~~~~~~~~~
<myke2> cfy: 10.10没吧
<chongwish> myke2: 以后试试apt-build 看看
<cfy> myke2: 嗯，我说反了。10.10没有，10.04有
<myke2> cfy: 听说是开发者认为是多余的
<myke2> cfy: Ubuntu也有apt-build
<cfy> myke2: 哦。。
<MopperWhite> 问个事行么？
<myke2> chongwish: 我发现我在很多地方提到编译, 马上有人跳出来说: 你编译还不如用gentoo
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<MopperWhite> 怎么在ubuntu下把视频做出加速效果？
<chongwish> myke2: 我错了~~~~~~~~~~~
<MopperWhite> 就像慢速摄影？
<pocoyo> happyaron: /usr/目录 一直在减少 怎么办？ 现在不到1G了剩余，也没安装什么新软件啊。 郁闷啊 。
<GPLfeng> hi
<lifeng> cfy: 又开始折腾
<cfy> lifeng: 没。。。
<myke2> lifeng: Ubuntu最不折腾好吧
<MopperWhite> ？？
<MopperWhite> hi？？
<MopperWhite> TAT
<chongwish> myke2: 我以前不知道debian有apt-build 很多软件要自己编译 却没包管理 所以对debian的编译没啥印象嘛 只是说了一句gentoo 不用动怒吧~~~~~~~~~~
<zss> 请问有成功将grub
<lifeng> myke2: 我觉得重装就是极蛋疼的事
<zss> <zss> 请问有成功将grub安装到u盘的吗?我装了在我的笔记本上启动不了,在ibm
 * cfy pasted "apt-get" at http://paste2.org/get/1311055
<cfy> happyaron: 帮我看看这是啥错误
<zss> 的本上则能启动
<Kandu> zss: 要改下配置
<myke2> chongwish: 不是, 我意思说我到 任何地方 都有这种言论, 觉得奇怪
<pocoyo> cfy: /usr/目录 一直在减少 怎么办？ 现在不到1G了剩余，也没安装什么新软件啊。 郁闷啊 。
<myke2> chongwish: 只要提到编译 马上有人会说类似话
<cfy> pocoyo: 装个ncdu,然后ncdu /usr/看下
<Kandu> zss: bios 進行 u 盤啟動前會改 hook 中斷，你試試把 u 盤中的 (hdX) 中的 X 改為 0
<pocoyo> cfy: 这个是什么？
<zss> Kandu:是不是一些bios
<cfy> pocoyo: cli下的图形磁盘使用量的察看软件
<zss> 先下了,等下再上,88.手机上不方便
<Kandu> zss: 別多想了，就當你的 u 盤是個硬盤第一分區。所以用 hd0
<pocoyo> cfy: 我查看他有啥用。 关键是每更新一次都会多占点空间。也不会减少。
<Kandu> zss: 不過在你安裝的時候， u 盤並不是 hd0，所以自動安裝的配置一般都不能用
<chongwish> pocoyo: 清除没有用的包缓存
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道
<pocoyo> chongwish: 包缓存 在 /var/ 不在/usr 我分开区了的。
 * cfy pasted "dpkg --configure" at http://paste2.org/get/1311056
<cfy> happyaron: 看看这个。有人说要配置下？
<lifeng> cfy: 哪有这么奇怪的socket文件路径的
<cfy> lifeng: 不知道。。。
<dIbMx2> pocoyo: 没用的tarball可以清除掉。
<happyaron> cfy: 不明白
<hceasy> pocoyo: 你那里上网慢不慢？
<cfy> happyaron: 那我不是悲剧了。。。。貌似sources.lst也没错呀
<happyaron> cfy: 什么版本的ubuntu，折腾啥了/
<cfy> happyaron: lucid啊，正在用debootstrap重装
<lifeng> cfy: 到rsyslog配置文件里去找找这个路径是从哪来的
<hceasy> pocoyo: 不在 ？？？
<happyaron> cfy: 用livecd装吧。。。
<pocoyo> hceasy: 在啊。
<lemonhall> 谁玩电脑不是呢？
<pocoyo> hceasy: 不慢。
<cfy> happyaron: 不要。。。我10.10也是debootstrap装的呀
<lemonhall> 都是从重装开始的吧
<happyaron> cfy: 我debootstrap没啥问题
<hceasy> pocoyo: 我这里上有些网站怎么慢的要死 ？？？
<hceasy> pocoyo: 不是国外的
<pocoyo> dIbMx2: 我一般没在 /usr/下和没用的 tarball.. 不过只分了 不到6G的空间。现在已经快5G了。
<cfy> lifeng: 貌似没
<pocoyo> hceasy: 我联通的。
<Kandu> cfy: ^_^，貌似我說對了，不管什麼發行版，到你手上肯定被折騰懷
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<hceasy> pocoyo: 我也是联通的
<lemonhall> cfy: 我记得小时候，玩WIN3.1的时候，起码弄坏了7、8次
<chongwish> pocoyo: du下哪个文件夹最大 然后看看是啥东西
<lemonhall> cfy: 后来装LINUX的时候起码把WIN的分区写坏过2、3回
<cfy> lemonhall: ;)
<gjp> cfy:在？
<cfy> gjp: yep
<lifeng> cfy: rsyslogd的配置文件有很多个，查完还不行，就手工启动rsyslog，开strace跟踪
<lemonhall> cfy: 最后的结论是，不编译内核了。。。发行版给啥用啥啊
<gjp> cfy: 会GTK吗？
<lemonhall> gjp: 我会一点点。。。
<cfy> lifeng: 有没有这么麻烦啊。。。我连系统都还没有装好。。。
<cfy> gjp: 不会。。。
<chongwish> pocoyo: 要是都有用就自己fdisk和mkfs一个更大的/usr  一般来说/usr是随软件的怎加或是内核等的增加而增加
<gjp> lemonhall: 有好的书籍吗？
<cfy> lemonhall: 我还在装。。。
<void1> 其实，自己编译的内核往往不好用...各种发行版都会自己加补丁的
<Killibus> 编译内核失败的后果是……？
<lemonhall> cfy: 你在装啥？
<chongwish> pocoyo: 只升级软件/usr几乎没啥变化的
<void1> Killibus: 没后果，用老的内核启动
<lemonhall> gjp: 没。。。。这东西看书岂不是很慢？直接看代码吧
<Killibus> 噢
<hceasy> pocoyo: http://bbs.fengbao.com/thread-114171-1-1.html  排版有问题没？
<cfy> lemonhall: 10.04
<lemonhall> gjp: 你用什么语言写GTK么？
<pocoyo> chongwish: 最近感觉增加不少。 刚才看了看locale 比较大 安装localepurge 清除了不用的locale Total disk space freed by localepurge: 604540 KiB
<pocoyo>  
<dIbMx2> pocoyo: 有多个内核版本的源码在/usr?
<gjp> lemonhall: python和C
<lemonhall> gjp: 今天刚开始写一个编辑器，练习。。。。。所以说是只会一点点
<gjp> lemonhall: 。。。。。。。
<pocoyo> dIbMx2: 有一个 1.1G占了 不过我一直用这个。
<pocoyo> hceasy: 没啥问题 很好
<lemonhall> gjp: 直接看代码吧，PYGTK的代码多如牛毛啊
<Killibus> tar.bz2和deb选哪一个比较好？
<hceasy> pocoyo: 那就是我电脑的问题了 想换个系统 mint 或者红帽 或者 ？？？
<gjp> lemonhall: 可我是C遇到的问题。。。。
<lemonhall> gjp: 唔。。我在用VALA写。。所以对你的问题更加爱莫能助
<lemonhall> gjp: D-bus今天才学会用的
<gjp> lemonhall: 这个。。。。。
<pocoyo> hceasy: 换debian算了。
<myke2> Killibus: .deb不是源代码
<lemonhall> gjp: 不过GTK设计的确实不错
<pocoyo> dIbMx2: 怎么感觉 /usr/python2.6比较大？
<hceasy> pocoyo: 臃肿...
<gjp> lemonhall: 是的，赞同
<lemonhall> gjp: 什么问题？说来听听吧。。。解决不了多个思路也好
<gjp> lemonhall: 算了。。。。。我自己查吧
<lemonhall> gjp: VALA生成的文档很好用，http://valadoc.org/references/gtk+-2.0/0.11.5/index.htm
<gjp> lemonhall: 这个。。。不过话说Devhelp真是扯淡，没啥帮助！
<lemonhall> gjp: 唔。。你快去搜吧。。。作为一个曾经生活在MSDN美好文档当中的C#程序员，对此表示很无奈。。。
<gjp> lemonhall: 哎。。。。。。。
<dIbMx2> pocoyo: python本身不大。内核1.1G，有点大，我看了我的就5，600M，make mrproper看看能清理出多少，记得备份.config
<soiamso> lemonhall: msdn 也是垃圾
<soiamso> lemonhall: gtk 的文档每一个字很重要。
<pocoyo> dIbMx2: 呃。 好主意 我编译过后 都没再管他。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 最近在忙什么呢？
<myke2> 请问Linux下打开M$ Office文档有什么比较好的解决方案
<BigOne> myke2: Libreoffice
<dIbMx2> myke2: google docs,antiword
<myke2> BigOne: libreoffice, 最近发现问题比较多
<myke2> dIbMx2: google docs现在能上么
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。你和我说话？
<BigOne> myke2: 其实都差不多的，毕竟不是原生支持的。
<Killibus> 话说MSoffice有云版了
<lemonhall> gjp???不见了。。刚想给他推荐语言的
<lemonhall> http://bkhome.org/genie/
<BigOne> myke2: 我反正也就用libreoffice看看文档罢了。平时用latex比较多。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 是啊，你最近在忙啥呢？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 折腾GTK。。。。。。
<BigOne> Killibus: 私有云？
<myke2> BigOne: 差不多吧
<BigOne> myke2: 哦～～
<myke2> BigOne: 要不我重启到windows? windows下我也没装m$的office
<lemonhall> myke2: 绝对建议你。。用VBOX虚拟一个XP。。。
<BigOne> 话说，到底什么是“云计算”我一直都没找到比较明确的定义。
<lemonhall> myke2: 上网下一个那种GHOST版本的XP，里面连OFFICE都装好的那种。。不折腾。。。
<myke2> BigOne: M$有个Word Viewer等会儿试试
<myke2> lemonhall: 我有windows
<myke2> lemonhall: d版
<BigOne> DELL, Intel, VMWare, Micorsoft很多公司都推出了所谓的云计算产品，但是都不一样
<lemonhall> myke2: 那个只能看啊。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 我只要看
<dIbMx2> myke2: 能上的。
<myke2> lemonhall: 似乎是免费的
<myke2> dIbMx2: 是不是要hosts修改
<lemonhall> myke2: 唔。。只看的话。。。OPENOFFICE应该够用了啊
<myke2> lemonhall: 不行
 * BigOne 想，谁能告诉一下。什么是“云”
<myke2> lemonhall: 特别是涉及公式的话
<hceasy> ÏëÌø²Û°¡ ³öÁËUBUNTU  »¹ÓÐʲô´ó¼ÒÍƼö¸ö£¿
<^k^> hceasy:say 想跳槽啊 出了UBUNTU 还有什么大家推荐个？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<BigOne> myke2: 公式，latex
<myke2> BigOne: 我说他的文档里面有公式
<BigOne> hceasy: lfs
<dIbMx2> myke2: 不用，直接就能上。
<myke2> BigOne: 我现在还没写过doc, 都是用LaTeX, 不过效率不高
<BigOne> myke2: word的公式～很杯具了～
<myke2> dIbMx2: 我这里不行
<myke2> BigOne: 看来只能用Word Viewer
<BigOne> myke2: 其实习惯就好了。你刚开始用word也不会很习惯的。
<binker> 大家哈皮
<myke2> BigOne: vim一行写的很长就很卡
<BigOne> myke2: 哦～～，不过比较喜欢latex那种排版，很省心。word，我看到很多人会把行距，页面设置什么的搞得一塌糊涂～最后文档作出来超难看。
<binker> 嗯
<BigOne> myke2: 我这边emacs好像没这种问题。
<myke2> BigOne: 我LaTeX没怎么排版
<binker> 用ooo就行了
<myke2> BigOne: emacs太高级, 不会, 这是vim的缺点
<BigOne> myke2: 哦～，如果不是特别情况，逼迫自己用就是了。
<myke2> BigOne: 我一般都用LaTeX的
<myke2> BigOne: 不过不太去排版
<BigOne> myke2: 其实我也会用一点vi编辑器。
<myke2> BigOne: 就是写写文章公式罢了
<BigOne> myke2: 我也是～
<BigOne> myke2: 只是按照默认排版用罢了。
<myke2> BigOne: 能看就行
<myke2> BigOne: 因为公式, 经常有{}嵌套等等, vim解析速度比较慢
<BigOne> 刚才我掉线了？？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 没有
<BigOne> ？？？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 貌似的确是掉线了～
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你知道什么是 small world 原理么？
<olvi> 日本收容中心物资短缺25人死亡
<myke2> BigOne: 掉了
<myke2> BigOne: 准备重启到windows, 要做好心里准备
<BigOne> myke2: 哦？什么心里准备？
<myke2> BigOne: 有些很不习惯
<BigOne> myke2: 这就不习惯啦？
<BigOne> myke2: 那我每天接触的系统从DOS到unix岂不是没一个习惯的？
<myke2> BigOne: 比如没有tiling wm
<myke2> BigOne: 我经常会按mod4, 在win里比较悲剧
<BigOne> myke2: 我更在意，在DOS下，我会输入 ls
<BigOne> myke2: mod4你帮定的是什么功能？
<lemonhall> BigOne: +1
<myke2> BigOne: dos下输入ls顶多提示ls : command not found之类
<myke2> BigOne: awesome 几乎所有都和mod4绑定
<lemonhall> BigOne: 打开CMD。。我老是输入LS
<lemonhall> BigOne: 然后就是VIM
<BigOne> myke2: 你mod4该不会是win键吧？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 呵呵～，彼此彼此～比如设定环境变量会输入export
<myke2> BigOne: mod4就是win键啊
<myke2> lemonhall: 我在windows里面装上vim了
<BigOne> lemonhall: 不过，一般来说我输入ls后就意识到自己在DOS下
<myke2> lemonhall: 还有windows下有个东西叫做powershell
<BigOne> myke2: 哦，我比较习惯称呼super_L
<BigOne> myke2: 是的,powershell能支持javascript和vbscript。据说能支持其他的，但我没试过
<lemonhall> myke2: 不用给我说，我是C#系的
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你是C#系的？？
<myke2> BigOne: X下叫mod4, super_L差不多, 反正在windows下就麻烦了, 恰好super + 1234在windows下也是有作用的, 不过用处不同......
 * BigOne 在与lemonhall之间的地上画了条白线，并站到白线的另一边。
<pocoyo> BigOne: 哈哈。
<BigOne> myke2: 呵呵，有类似经历～～
<BigOne> pocoyo: lol
<myke2> BigOne: 所以前阶段我在狂找windows的tiling wm
<flay> 现在很少进windows了
<flay> windows也能换wm？还真没试过呢
<BigOne> myke2: 其实，这从心理学上说，是属于不成熟的表现。
<pocoyo> flay: 如果屏幕小的话 换成tiling wm也感觉不出来有啥好的？
<BigOne> myke2: 你如果一定要改，那就装cygwin吧
<BigOne> myke2: 里面有全套的xorg，还有KDE，Gnome。
<BigOne> myke2: 这样的话，估计装个openbox也不会有什么问题。
<lemonhall> BigOne: ...................................
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你不至于吧～～那么迟才反应过来？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 我在看一个GTK博客。。。这小子是HTML美工出身。。对GTK的要求果然和程序员不一样。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 要做漂亮的界面，还比如在程序里嵌入个html浏览器更实际。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 而且，软件是拿来用的，又不是拿来看的～
<lemonhall> BigOne: 他就是这样做得。。。。= =
<lemonhall> BigOne: 看你名字就知道了，BIGONE，大老粗。。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 这你就理解错了，BigOne是指我的body
 * BigOne 拉开衣柜，里面有N条款式一样的，印着BigOne字样的裤子。
<pkuhzh_> pkuhzh:...
<BigOne> 这一般都是美式英雄动漫的设定～
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219
<lemonhall> ............................
<lemonhall> SuperMan?
<phoenixlzx> kk怎么不说这是水贴了??
<BigOne> lemonhall: 差不多～
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: Hi
<BigOne> lemonhall: 压倒万千少女为目标～
<pkuhzh> pkuhzh_: 名字重复？
<lemonhall> BigOne: ..........唔
<BigOne> lemonhall: 加入不？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 加入什么？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 加入BigOne大军～
<BigOne> lemonhall: 加入的要求是～～净重超过90kg
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。
<BigOne> The net weight over 90kg
<lemonhall> BigOne: 我不够啊
<tusooa> ... bi gone .嗯，自己读一下
<BigOne> lemonhall: 可以在努力一下。
<myke2> BigOne: cygwin 还不如不用, 慢到一定境界
<lemonhall> myke2: 用吧。。如果开发NDK。。。这是唯一的选择。。。。
<BigOne> myke2: 那我就没什么好的推荐了。一般几乎没有人会在windows下开发wm吧
<BigOne> myke2: 这就好像，几乎没有人会在linux下开发虚拟光驱一样。
<lemonhall> myke2: NDK安装说明写道，如果你使用UBUNTU，那么下载解压就完成了安装，如果你使用WINDOWS，请安装CYGWIN。。然后我胆怯了
<BigOne> lemonhall: 的确，很让人胆怯
<myke2> BigOne: 有tiling wm for windows
<BigOne> myke2: 那我孤陋寡闻了
<myke2> BigOne: 效果不是很好
<lemonhall> myke2: 是不是因为今天是星期六，我觉得你有些蛋疼啊。。。。
<myke2> BigOne: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager
<BigOne> lemonhall: 莫非是“蛋疼帝”再临？
<myke2> BigOne: 有2个是基于dwm的
<BigOne> myke2: 我知道了。但是，我觉得真没必要在windows下那么做吧。
<BigOne> myke2: 要习惯快速适应，从开发者的角度去理解软件
<BigOne> myke2: 反正我用软件的思路就是这样的～
<BigOne> 各位，最近有什么好看的动画推荐么？
<BigOne> 为什么我打“各位”，就会回响起“mi na“这个发音？
<myke2> BigOne: 觉得那些开发老板键什么的人, 还不如写个tiling wm in windows
<zhtx> 为什么fedora-zh频道那么冷清呃。。。
<BigOne> zhtx: 历史遗留问题～
<missing> zhtx: 因为ee不去~~~
<myke2> BigOne: 还有饶有兴趣设计各种离奇诡异不实用的桌面的人
<BigOne> myke2: 我想这可能和开发者的思路和环境有关系吧。
<zhtx> BigOne: 什么问题？ [Send by Erc with Emacs]
<BigOne> myke2: 最头疼的是QQ。界面几乎是和常用界面不一样。而且又很占资源～
<myke2> BigOne: 我都webqq的
<BigOne> zhtx: 不知道～或许是因为ubutun更容易安装，而且支持比较好。所以用的人比较多
<BigOne> myke2: 哦～～
<zhtx> BigOne: fedora好像也很容易安装呃。。。
<BigOne> myke2: 话说，我发的消息后面有没有[Send by Erc with Emacs]的字样？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 有
<zhtx> BigOne: 我自己添上的，哈哈 [Send by Erc with Emacs]
<myke2> BigOne: 我这里没有
<BigOne> lemonhall: -_-
<zhtx> BigOne: 你也用emacs么？
<BigOne> zhtx: yep
 * myke2 被emacs党无情鄙视
<zhtx> = =...
<zhtx> 谁会配emacs上usenet?
 * BigOne 轻抚一下myke2的脑袋。
<myke2> 表示学不懂emacs
 * zhtx 和众多emacser表示对myke2无语，轻抚菊花笑而不语。。。
<BigOne> zhtx: 我一般用emacs作编辑器比较多
 * lemonhall 我只会用VIM，而且才刚学会P AND C，VISUAL模式。。。加载几个插件
<zhtx> lemonhall: 哈哈哈，emacs没有这么多乱七八糟的模式哦
<BigOne> zhtx: 其实，严格来说，也是有模式的。比如C模式，Java模式等等
<lemonhall> zhtx: 不用EMACS。。。因为默认系统都不会装的。。。VI挺好
<zhtx> BigOne: 那是编辑格式
<myke2> zhtx: 有模式, 当我开vimpulse
<zhtx> lemonhall: 不会装么。。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 我也用vi。不过一般是在出问题的时候用的。
<zhtx> (require 'linum)
<zhtx> 多简单
<zhtx> (add-to-list 'load-path "~/emacsfiles")
<olvi> 比使用QQ聊的还起劲这里
<zhtx> 自从把emacs配好后就没多大用vi了。。
<zhtx> vi只是编辑，emacs还附带了一堆其他东西
<lemonhall> 自从学会了VI。。。不用NANO了
<BigOne> zhtx: (add-to-list (cdr (nil . 'load-path)) "~/emacsfiles")
<zhtx> 对了，谁会把emacs屏幕纵向切分？
<BigOne> zhtx: c-x 3
<zhtx> BigOne: 这算神马方式。。。
<zhtx> 呃
<zhtx> 不是3么，怎么成这样了。。
<BigOne> zhtx: 诡异的方式～
<zhtx> 哇哈哈，又学了一招。。
<BigOne> 你c-x 1, c-x 2 ,c-x3 .... 一个个试试就应该知道了啊
<zhtx> 感觉emacs在tty模式下比较有用，类似于平铺窗口管理器，一次执行多个程序
<zhtx> BigOne: 我记得我试过呃。。
<BigOne> zhtx: 我一般是用服务器模式的emacs，这样比较节省资源。速度也比较快。
<zhtx> 就是在emacs的shell或者eshell下不能执行vi。。。
<myke2> BigOne: emacs支持ncurse么
<BigOne> zhtx: 缺点是，emacs服务器死掉，所有的emacs都报销
<zhtx> myke2: 应该是把。。。
<BigOne> myke2: 应该是支持俄。
<zhtx> 什么时候emacs里面把vi执行了，就牛了
<myke2> BigOne: 你是是, 在shell里面运行vim之类的
<lemonhall> BigOne: Emacs是C/S模式？
<BigOne> myke2: 不过，程序的ncurse是不支持俄。
<zhtx> BigOne: 怪不得vi用不了。。。
<myke2> BigOne: 或者编译Linux内核用make nconfig
<myke2> zhtx: vi很
<BigOne> lemonhall: 是的，C/S模式的emacs
<zhtx> emacs只要配好很好用的。。。
<myke2> zhtx: vi很难用
<zhtx> myke2: vi只适合编辑。。
<zhtx> myke2: emacs适合任何工作。。。
 * zhtx 觉得有编辑器圣战的苗头。。。
<BigOne> zhtx: 建议你用top命令看看你emacs占用的内存容量
<myke2> 没想到还有人用vi
<BigOne> zhtx: 另外，emacs和vi的争执很早就开始了
 * snoop_fy 围观
<zhtx> BigOne: 废话。。
 * BigOne 退居二线，参加围观。
<zhtx> 53.2Mb ...
<zhtx> vi: 276.0 kb
<myke2> zhtx: 你是vi还是vim-tiny
<snoop_fy> 其实只要好用，占用个1G我也无所谓，内存真用不完。。。
<zhtx> myke2: 我是系统自带的vi
<lemonhall> 唔。。。。
<myke2> zhtx: 什么系统
<lemonhall> 我掉线了
<BigOne> lemonhall: 怎么了？
<zhtx> myke2: 显示的是vim，谁知道是什么玩意。。。
<zhtx> myke2: fedora...
<myke2> zhtx: 那不是vi
<zhtx> myke2: 显示vim..
<zhtx> 现在谁还留着vi...
<myke2> zhtx: 本机
<BigOne> zhtx: me
<zhtx> 要是emacs能把vi跑起来，就真的牛了
 * snoop_fy 啥时候emacs能玩三国杀就好了，我天天只用它，哈哈
<myke2> BigOne: 你什么操作系统
<zhtx> 不如什么时候把gnome-terminal的代码合并到emacs里面。。
<BigOne> myke2: gentoo
<zhtx> 我还以为bsd...
<BigOne> zhtx: 那我就BSD好了
<myke2> BigOne: 我不知道我的是否真的是, 但是那个是bsd许可协议的
<BigOne> myke2: 哦～～
<myke2> BigOne: http://ex-vi.sourceforge.net/
 * BigOne 又再和zhtx之间的地上画了条线，并站在另一边。表示zhtx有点接近疯狂了。
 * OT_iux 路过
<OT_iux> snoop_fy: irc可以玩三国杀
<BigOne> myke2: 这个～～呵呵～～
<OT_iux> snoop_fy: emacs能上irc
<snoop_fy> OT_iux: irc可以三国杀？怎么玩？
<OT_iux> 需要一个发牌机器人……
<snoop_fy> 额。。
<OT_iux> 然后就能玩了嘛
<BigOne> OT_iux: 所以Emacs可以玩三国杀。(典型的三段论)
<snoop_fy> 。。。
<OT_iux> BigOne: 无错
<dIbMx2> zhtx: viper+vimpulse 算不算？
<OT_iux> snoop_fy: 我写了一个OUAT的发牌机……
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 唔。。。咱们两个是一伙的。。。
<BigOne> OT_iux: 我比较好奇，怎么查看手里的牌
<lemonhall> BigOne: 私聊频道啊
<lemonhall> BigOne: 私有频道看自己的牌。。。
<snoop_fy> 厉害
<BigOne> lemonhall: 感觉这样会不会不直观？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 其实IRC还能玩国际象棋
 * dIbMx2 认为三国杀还是用纸牌才好玩。
 * lemonhall 回家。。。累死我了
<snoop_fy> 恩，纸牌比较好，但是难凑人
<snoop_fy> 就跟麻将一样，摸着才有手感，哈哈
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 触觉系的？？
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 恩，手感很重要，包括键盘
<dIbMx2> 触觉有利于智力发展。尤其是婴儿
<snoop_fy> 。。。
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 等未来LED发达了，做成数字化纸牌。
<dIbMx2> 所以我们要多开发触觉。
<snoop_fy> 。。
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 不过，国际象棋的确可以做到这点。
<dIbMx2> 是不所谓的盲棋？
<lotutu> 有没有用过lfs的？ 我不知道这一步怎么操作了。 http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/6.8/chapter05/linux-headers.html
<BigOne> dIbMx2: 不完全是吧。就是在IRC里打你走的步，之后，在现实的棋盘上演练出来。
<lotutu> 不知道在哪里 make mrproper
<dIbMx2> 在源码目录下。
<lotutu> 哪个源码？ 刚刚编译过gcc-4.5.2 pass1 ，在那里 make mrproper 提示没有这个目标
<snoop_fy> 我最恨作为一个忠臣的时候被另一个忠臣活活整死。。
<dIbMx2> 与内核编译一样。
<dIbMx2> 是内核源码解压出来的目录。
<lotutu> dIbMx2: 嗯，谢谢
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 以前我觉得打牌是个娱乐，后来我知道打牌也可以很技术
<debianer> 我掉线没？
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 恩，所以我一般懒的打牌，累。。英语单词都懒的记，别提那些牌了
<BigOne> debianer: 如何穿马甲？
<debianer> BigOne: 谢谢
<debianer> BigOne: 什么穿马甲？
<debianer> BigOne: 你是说隐藏IP？
<debianer> happyaron:
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 我见过一个快退休的人～，能记住54*2张牌的出牌顺序和出牌的人。
<BigOne> debianer: 是的
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 传说中的赌神？
<debianer> BigOne: 你这个名字注册了没？
<BigOne> debianer: 注册了
<snoop_fy> BigOne: gentoo的内核更新是不是超级慢？那个2.6.38发布了，是不是要等N久才能到gentoo的稳定源里面？
<dIbMx2> BigOne: 这人也太牛了。
<dIbMx2> snoop_fy: 当天就有了，~x86
<debianer> snoop_fy: 用debian很好了
<snoop_fy> dIbMx2: 额。。
<snoop_fy> dIbMx2: 我用的是amd64的
<BigOne> dIbMx2: 是的，的确很牛～记忆力让我折服。
<snoop_fy> debianer: 我知道debian很好
<debianer> snoop_fy: 如果不是为了学习系统和编译，就没必要用gentoo哦
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 他是干什么的？程序员？
 * dIbMx2 也要新机子啊。。。。。
<void1> gentoo现在还是36
<snoop_fy> debianer: 为啥？我觉得gentoo是我用过的最舒服的linux系统。。。
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 登记信息的。
<void1> 不过，没事懒得升内核...
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 有时候觉得，那些信息放硬盘里还不如让他记住更保险。
<snoop_fy> 2.6.38是里程碑式的，一定得升
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 。。
<debianer> snoop_fy: 装软件不是都要编译吗
<void1> 什么里程碑？
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 让他帮忙记密码。。
<debianer> snoop_fy: 安装系统也都是编译吗
<snoop_fy> debianer: 没事，不经常装新软件。。
<dIbMx2> 打鸡血。
<snoop_fy> debianer: 没事，这个系统装一年了，没动过。。
<dIbMx2> gentoo的x86更新不多的。
<debianer> snoop_fy: 想编译，debian也可以编译装软件的
<void1> 现在的电脑，鸡血补丁能差到哪里去
<snoop_fy> debianer: 就不是编译的事，我就是尝试了一下，觉得用的特顺手。。仅此而已，就没换别的了。
 * void1 也没有那么多能让cpu跑满的事要做
<dIbMx2> 有选择，是好事！总有人需要大鸡血的。
<void1> 所以想知道哪里里程碑了？
<snoop_fy> void1: 不是说在cpu没满的时候也有提升吗？。。而且我确实有那种时候，比如软件升级的时候，编译一下cpu确实会慢
<snoop_fy> 满
<dIbMx2> 这就不知道了。100公里是里程碑，我们也可以在73.56公里处立上一个。呵呵。。
<dIbMx2> 我这边，load average在5+时，操作顺畅些。
<void1> 哦，如果仅是这个的话，那没什么呀，还以为真的有很大的动作了呢
<void1> 毕竟2.6都那么多时候了 :D
<lotutu> Because Glibc no longer supports i386, its developers say to use the compiler flag -march=i486 when building it
<lotutu> for x86 machines.
<lotutu> 这是什么意思，不支持 i386 ?
<debianer> snoop_fy: 抓个图看一下
<snoop_fy> debianer: 看什么？
<BigOne> debianer: 没人搭理我～
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 你也没说啥啊
<debianer> BigOne: 再等等
<BigOne> snoop_fy: debianer 他了的～
<debianer> snoop_fy: 跟戴帽子的都说一下
<BigOne> debianer: 戴帽子的说，要等另一个戴帽子的来了再说。
<BigOne> debianer: 算了，不着急。有空再弄了
<snoop_fy> 我不知道什么叫“戴帽子的”
<debianer> BigOne: 好吧
<snoop_fy> ：）
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 就是频道里的管理员
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 一直都不知道这里谁是管理员，除非看到有人T人。。
<snoop_fy> 刚忘记托管，被人南蛮搞掉一滴血，NND
<snoop_fy> 我靠，一转眼，3个反死了一排，就我了
<BigOne> debianer: snoop_fy 是在自言自语么？
<snoop_fy> 恩。。
<snoop_fy> 使得
<snoop_fy> 是的
<snoop_fy> debianer: 你刚说叫我截图，截什么图？
<BigOne> »
<BigOne> ♠
<BigOne> 好像irc里也支持一些特殊符号嘛
<BigOne> ♠A
<OT_iux> 只要Unicode支持就好……
<lemonhall> ......................
<BigOne> lemonhall: hello
<lemonhall> BigOne: Hello SuperMan
<BigOne> lemonhall: 不要把我的真实身份到处宣扬～
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。看来我得去弄一个WEECHAT的插件，让你们灌得水可以通过OSD显示出来
<BigOne> lemonhall: why？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 这又不是论坛，不存在灌水。
<snoop_fy> BigOne: pidgin貌似传文件一直有问题，empathy是不是好点？或者有更好的？
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 没试过
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 你用啥？
<BigOne> emacs
<snoop_fy> BigOne: gtalk用啥登？这个我也是erc
<lotutu> lfs编译glibc阶段出错 make[2]: Entering directory `/tmp/glibc-2.13/posix'
<lotutu> ../scripts/config-uname.sh 'linux-gnu' '' \ 'i686-lfs' > /tmp/glibc-build/posix/config-name.h.new
<lotutu> /bin/sh: cannot create /tmp/glibc-build/posix/config-name.h.new: Directory nonexistent
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 我不用gtak
<lotutu> 怎么排除错误？
<snoop_fy> BigOne: msn呢？
<draketang> 不知到为什么，我用empathy一直登录不了facebook 但是pidgin就可以
<draketang> 同样的设置，奇了怪了
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 也没有
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 你除了irc就不用别的聊天工具了？。。
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 你果然是super man。。
<debianer> draketang: facebook早就不能用来吧
<BigOne> webqq
<draketang> 有哪位大大知道怎么回事吗，还有有pidgin能用的qq插件吗
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 如果你要用msn的话，用amsn试试，那个支持比较好
<snoop_fy> draketang: 放弃吧。。
<happyaron> cfy: 装上没呢？
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 我用gtalk，一些同学老喜欢用聊天工具传文件，NND，email不是很好么
<timercrack> 请问，怎么替换文件的最后一行为指定内容呢？比如将abc.txt的最后一行内容替换成"#"
<draketang> snoop_fy 昨天试了一个qq插件，差点qq给封
<happyaron> snoop_fy: 大文件呢。。。
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 传文件的话，我一般都要求别人email
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道再试一次。
<cfy> happyaron: 正在upgrade
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 恩，我也是觉得email就可以了
<happyaron> cfy: 建议你用u盘装
<pityonline> # Your branch and 'origin/master' have diverged,
<pityonline> # and have 1 and 1 different commit(s) each, respectively.
<pityonline> git status 显示上面的提示，什么意思呢？
<cfy> happyaron: debootstrap不会这么不稳吧。
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 其实聊天的话IRC就不错了。
<happyaron> cfy: ubuntu里没人关心debootstrap
<cfy> pityonline: 你push了是吧。和服务器上的对不上。
<happyaron> cfy: debootstrap在debian是很好的。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 不是所有的人都用。。
<pityonline> cfy: push 被拒绝了
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 如果真有什么事情，email比较好。现在QQ，简直成了网游同类别的程序了。
<lei`> 懂grub的还在吗？
<happyaron> pityonline: git pull
<pityonline> cfy: 说是提交有分歧，可如何处理掉这个分歧呢？
<cfy> pityonline: 嗯，服务器上没有和你本地的对上。
<lei`> 我做了u盘grub启动时只有一个
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 他们用Q用出的习惯
<cfy> pityonline: 不知道。你不可能回到比服务器上面当前的之前吧
<draketang> 但是太多好友用qq了啊
<pityonline> cfy: g哦
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 对国人比较无语～
<pityonline> happyaron: git pull 后显示 # Your branch is ahead of 'origin/master' by 2 commits.
<timercrack> 呃，没人知道吗？我想是用SED，可是找了半天也没找到可以用的命令。。。
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 但是你在这环境下，也没办法。。不是谁都能跟你一样super man的，哈哈
<draketang> 我以前的电脑wine了一个tm2009 一切正常，现在换了台电脑，wine出来会有乱码，按网上的方法试了还是不行
<BigOne> snoop_fy: 搞什么都向钱看，我看如果国内搞IRC服务器，估计满频道的都是广告
<snoop_fy> BigOne: 恩，肯定的
<lei`> 启动时只有一个grub四个字母在屏幕上
<BigOne> draketang: 你试试把sunsim.ttc安装到你的系统里看看。
<pityonline> happyaron: 现在不知道到底要以谁为准了
<happyaron> pityonline: git pull --rebase
<draketang> 请问，我试图winetricks flash 出现如下错误  sha1sum mismatch!  Rename /home/drake/.cache/winetricks/flash/install_flash_player_ax.exe and try again.
<lei`> Kandu: 你好！
<lei`> Kandu: 还在吗
<draketang> BigOne: 试了，还是不行 注册表也改过了 部分汉语 部分乱码
<pityonline> happyaron: 这样倒是清静了
<BigOne> draketang: 你的乱码是什么样的？
<draketang> BigOne: 方块 方块
<BigOne> 方块？
<BigOne> draketang: 那是你的字体没安装好
<pityonline> happyaron: 你标记 away 了？
<BigOne> draketang: 你可以再安装simhei.ttf
<draketang> BigOne: 好的我去试试 只要拷贝在wine的 font里就行了 是吧
<BigOne> draketang: 不是的，要安装到你的xorg里
<BigOne> draketang: 你可以看看如何为xorg安装字体的文章
<draketang> BigOne: 好的，我去看看，还有不懂的再来请教你
<BigOne> 请教不敢当，draketang
<timercrack> 请问如何将文件的最后一行内容改为一个"#"？
<happyaron> pityonline: 我标记away了
<pityonline> happyaron: gotcha
<timercrack> :'(
<cfy> happyaron: rsyslog升级除了问题貌似是
<happyaron> cfy: 10.10？
<cfy> happyaron: 10.10没问题。10.04有问题
<happyaron> cfy: 我1004没问题啊。
<cfy> happyaron: debootstrap，里的upgrade
<cfy> happyaron: 我用alternate cd装好了
<cfy> happyaron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Alternate CD
<cfy> happyaron: 你看怎么样？我没U盘，也没光驱。
<happyaron> cfy: 还是livecd好
<happyaron> cfy: 有grub2没
<cfy> happyaron: 有倒是有。不过我想从‘头’装，不想装gnome啥的
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 那你装server版？
<BigOne> lemonhall: express和一般的有什么区别？
<lemonhall> cfy: 什么发行版到你手里都会被折腾坏
<cfy> happyaron: alternate也不行么？
<cfy> lemonhall: 哪有啊。。。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: express??什么东西？vs studio express?
<happyaron> cfy: alternate也不能选软件吧
<cfy> happyaron: 选软体？不能的么？只有server版本可以先不装X之类的么？
<lemonhall> cfy: 就SERVER版吧，SERVER版默认带着一些很给力的软件
<BigOne> lemonhall: 是啊
<lemonhall> BigOne: 就是LITE版本吧，仔细比较我也没比过。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 啥软件？我映像中server应该连emacs都不带的呀。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 哦
<caleb-> cfy: debootstrap 最好用
<cfy> caleb-: debootstrap安装出错了
<lemonhall> BigOne: 拿来玩玩还行。。像我这种啥都用盗版的人。。。EXPRESS。。。浮云啊
<caleb-> cfy: 装 11.04?
<BigOne> lemonhall: 学生交作业用
<caleb-> cfy: 一般出错只是暂时的依赖问题
<timercrack> 嘿嘿自己解决了： sed '$s/^.*$/#/' abc.txt
<caleb-> cfy: 把出错的包抓回来
<lemonhall> cfy: 比如。。。UPS软件，比如。。
<cfy> lemonhall: ups....
<caleb-> express--
<cfy> caleb-: 怎么抓？ rsyslog出错了。
<BigOne> cfy: pcap可以么？
<caleb-> cfy: 装 essential/required 就好，debootstrap 有参数
<cfy> BigOne: pcap?
<caleb-> cfy: rsyslog 等级只是 important
<BigOne> cfy: 网络抓包么？
<cfy> BigOne: 不是。
<BigOne> cfy: 哦，那无视我
<cfy> BigOne: :)
<caleb-> cfy: 我的 debian debootstrap 只装 65 个 deb 包，含 apt
<caleb-> 这样可以避免许多暂时性的依赖问题
<lemonhall> cfy: 用那个PUPPY LINUX吧。。。
<cfy> caleb-: 我要装ubuntu啊，那我试试
<cfy> lemonhall: puppy...
<lemonhall> cfy: 小到精简
<caleb-> cfy: 要不就换个版本装，比如装 10.10
<caleb-> cfy: base system 升级上来问题极少
<cfy> caleb-: 10.10可以。不过，跟着 happyaron 有东西用。
<cfy> caleb-: 我试试精简
<caleb-> 一般升级出问题都是那些不重要的包
<BigOne> lemonhall: 还是lfs好，想怎么精简就怎么精简
<caleb-> cfy: 10.10 装了再升 11.04 跟 happyaron
<lemonhall> cfy: 唔。。跟着happyaron。。有东西用。。这句话好
<cfy> caleb-: 11.升10.04?
<cfy> caleb-: 刚才说错了是10.04
<cfy> 我老是跟opera的版本号搞混。呵呵
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall: ??
<lei`> grub
<lemonhall> BigOne: 没啥，等我30了，还没成亲，电脑升级成编译内核只需要5分钟不到的时候，我就去折腾LFS
<lei`> emacs上irc被人提到能发声吗
<BigOne> lei`: 能，但要配置
<happyaron> caleb-: 我1004
<happyaron> caleb-: 不是1104
<caleb-> 1004 debootstrap 不行么？
<caleb-> happyaron: 开发者应该用 1104 啊
<happyaron> cfy说出问题了
<happyaron> caleb-: 我是Debian开发者 :)
<caleb-> 要不就 9.10 升 1004 嘛
<caleb-> 要不就不要装 rsyslog
<cfy> happyaron: debian开发者？
<cfy> happyaron: 你不是ubuntu member么？
<caleb-> happyaron: 我的 debian debootstrap 是用 debconf-english <- 省掉很多包
<happyaron> cfy: ubuntu member不是因为开发人员得的
<lifeng> cfy: aron是dm
<cfy> 哦
<cfy> lifeng: debian member?
<lifeng> cfy: maintainer
<cfy> lifeng: o.
<lifeng> lemonhall: 看到等到30，我就想起等到30没结婚的同桌往事
<happyaron> lifeng: 快开始维护包啊，不要等啊
<lifeng> happyaron: 下周有几个包要上传
<happyaron> lifeng: http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/2011/03/08/things-to-do-before-becoming-a-debian-maintainer-zh/
<hceasy> 安猪的系统不支持我的POCKET PC 手机 到底怨什么啊？
<lemonhall> lifeng: 说说。。。。
<caleb-> DD 最年轻不知道几岁
<lifeng> happyaron: 看到这篇文章了，怎么都不觉得是中学生写的
<hceasy> 既然ｗｉｎｄｏｗｓ能装ＬＩＮＵＸ　　那ｍｏｂｉｌｅ为什么不能装安猪呢　　？
<happyaron> lifeng: 啊？
<lemonhall> lifeng: 最近觉得自己确实有些凄惨。。不过。。。想了想也许过了那个坎儿，就行了
<hceasy> 安猪的系统不支持我的POCKET PC 手机 到底怨什么啊？
<hceasy> 安猪的系统不支持我的POCKET PC 手机 到底怨什么啊？
<hceasy> 比较爱刷屏
<caleb-> hceasy: 刷屏也选个字好呗…
<hceasy> caleb-: 就爱刷我问的问题
<lemonhall> ................
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好复杂啊。。。觉得这个管理制度好像。。。星战。。绝地武士
<hceasy> 想把自己的pocket pc安装个linux
<lifeng> lemonhall: http://www.newsmth.net/bbscon.php?bid=63&id=2606593
<happyaron> lemonhall: 啥制度？
<lemonhall> happyaron: DD/DM。。。好像是绝地MASTER和学徒的感觉
<lemonhall> happyaron: 不过说实话，这种工作确实这样好
<happyaron> :)
<lifeng> happyaron: aron待人处事很成熟，不像中学生可以达到的程度。小伙前途不可限量
<caleb-> [17:44] <lifeng> happyaron: aron待处(cn)人事很成熟，不像中学生可以达到的程度。小伙前途不可限量
<lemonhall> lifeng: 啥？aron是个中学生？
<BigOne> 我刚才错过了啥？绝地武士？
 * happyaron 其实还是个kid
<caleb-> lemonhall: 是啊，天怒人怨吧
<lemonhall> caleb-: 有什么好天怒人怨的。。。就是刚才那个链接博客的主人？
<caleb-> lemonhall: 快把女儿嫁给 happyaron
<happyaron> caleb-: 有主了
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我还没结婚呢。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 奥，就是你 啊。。。晕
<caleb-> 没结婚也可以有女儿啊
<chongwish> caleb-: 能把儿子嫁给他么？？？
 * lemonhall 伯母你好，我是你儿子的男朋友？
<chongwish> happyaron: 你中学就玩linux？？？！！！
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你现在主要维护哪些包呢？
<chongwish> lemonhall: 伯父你好，我是你男朋友的的儿子~~~~~~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> chongwish: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * BigOne 已经彻底无语了，这里都是同志么？？
<chongwish> BigOne: 不是的 开开玩笑而已啦
<happyaron> chongwish: 啊，咋了
<chongwish> happyaron: 有钱途
<happyaron> lemonhall: 没多少
<happyaron> chongwish: 呃，这没啥的
<lemonhall> happyaron: 大概是哪些嘛
<happyaron> chongwish: 又不能当饭吃
<happyaron> lemonhall: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=happyaron.xu%40gmail.com&comaint=yes
<BigOne> chongwish: 哦～～
<chongwish> happyaron: 我初中还没有电脑 现在的孩子太幸福了~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<BigOne> chongwish: 我大学毕业了也还没电脑～学的是计算机
<BigOne> chongwish: 据说有人做了计算机系的教授，连开机都不会
<chongwish> BigOne: 现在的孩子太幸福了 嫉妒啊
<chongwish> BigOne: 这怎么可能~~~~~~~~~~`
<BigOne> chongwish: 没什么好妒忌的～时代在发展。但是，他们也能妒忌我们啊。我们小时候至少还能在放学了以后出去玩。打打街机什么的
<chongwish> BigOne: 心理平衡了些了~~~~~~~~~~~~
<BigOne> chongwish: 小学的时候，拥有两台红白机
<chongwish> BigOne: 嫉妒啊
<lemonhall> happyaron: 唔。。怪不得啊。。。
<chongwish> BigOne: 我中学才有的啊~~~~~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> happyaron: 上次给你说FTERM的事情你那么清楚
<BigOne> chongwish: 瞧你这孩子，怎么那么容易嫉妒呢？
<happyaron> :)
<BigOne> chongwish: 伴随着红白机，还有一堆的卡带。
<dIbMx2> 1中学=2小学
<chongwish> BigOne: 不嫉妒不嫉妒 ~~~~~~~~~~  妒忌啊
<BigOne> chongwish: 而且，两台都是任天堂出品～
<BigOne> chongwish: made in japan。
<lei`> 中文字体测试
<chongwish> BigOne: 我啥都没有 只是去同学家玩 一天到晚都是如此~~~~~~~~~~~`
<lei`> 如何在kde下优化gtk程序字体
<BigOne> chongwish: 唉，大家都是劳苦大众。
<chongwish> BigOne: 这么说 我连劳苦大众都算不上了  哭~~~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> BigOne: 听上去你很牛啊。。。。工资应该不低啊
<BigOne> chongwish: 你中学时候的红白机，开了之后该不是“小霸王其乐无穷啊”？
<BigOne> chongwish: 不，其实我和你差不多的。
<chongwish> BigOne: 不是的 是那种带键盘的 插卡的~~~~~~~~悲剧啊  不过那时我很开心
<BigOne> chongwish: 哦～中华学习机？
<lifeng> chongwish: 可以在上面写basic
<BigOne> chongwish: 好像那个上面带有basic的吧？
<chongwish> BigOne: 是的 就是他了 但是不会basic~~~~~~~~~~
<lifeng> chongwish: 我小学刚学basic时，愣是搞不明白i=i+1是怎么成立的
<BigOne> chongwish: 其实，现在市面上卖的那些山寨游戏机，可以拆开以后做别的用途。
 * lemonhall 成了忆苦思甜会了。。。。
<BigOne> chongwish: 吃饭去了～
<chongwish> BigOne: 有啥用途？？？
<chongwish> lemonhall: 美好的童年回忆啊
<BigOne> chongwish: 那个时代最快的CPU。你说能做什么？
 * BigOne 吃饭ing
<lemonhall> chongwish: 难道他想说并行计算？
<lemonhall> chongwish: 链接上百台小霸王，算PI玩？
<void1> 6502
<chongwish> lemonhall: 现在的山寨机是那个时代的最快cpu？？？
<yilian> 今天人都聚齐了，是不是有什么事？
<chongwish> yilian: 是的 刚才有人要发盐！！！
<yilian> 还好我家买盐都是几包一起买的，不然得几个月没盐炒菜了。
<yilian> 事发当天，news。163.com的一篇新闻早上还能看，中午就页面不存在了。。
<yilian> 今天人这么齐，是不是有什么讲座？一直听说有，从来没遇到过。/:p
<edison0354> yilian: 无
<lemonhall> ED你来啦
<BigOne> 完了～
<BigOne> lemonhall: 什么并行运算？
<cattail> 怎么啦 ？
<BigOne> cattail: 我是说，吃完了
<cattail> 这么早吃饭
<zhtx> 群里有用emacs写代码的吗？ [Send by Erc with Emacs]
<zhtx> 如何配置为宽度4的tab缩进？ [Send by Erc with Emacs]
<chongwish> BigOne: 医生  几点吃饭才算正常？？？
<huangg> chongwish: 17:00-18:00
<huangg> chongwish: 我不是医生
<cattail> 10.10下x-chat老莫莫名其妙推出
<BigOne> chongwish: 要看你几点起床
<chongwish> huangg: 早上 中午 晚上
<chongwish> BigOne: 几点起床才算健康
<zhtx> 不要无视我的问题啊。。 [Send by Erc with Emacs]
<BigOne> chongwish: 10点
<zhtx> = = [Send by Erc with Emacs]
<chongwish> BigOne: 10点半不行么？？？
<BigOne> chongwish: 不行，一定要10点。早了或者晚了都不好
<lemonhall> huangg: 你。。。的ID怎么这么熟悉。。你持有什么开源项目么？
<BigOne> chongwish: 而且要根据当地的时间确定。
<chongwish> BigOne: 哦  这么神奇~~~~~~~
<zhtx> BigOne: 差一秒不行么？ [Send by Erc with Emacs]
<BigOne> chongwish: 比如，你在西藏，就不能按照北京时间来
<chongwish> BigOne: 晚上10点起床了
<Evanescence> awesome里class Name 和instance是什么概念阿?
<BigOne> zhtx: 允许有2分钟的冗余。
<zhtx> 呃。。才两分钟。。 [Send by Erc with Emacs]
<BigOne> zhtx: 是啊，很苛刻吧？
<huangg> lemonhall: 好像没有,我只是一个常年混迹于irc 的一个灌水的马甲
<chongwish> huangg: 是谁的马甲 bigone？？？
<BigOne> chongwish: 反正不是我的
<huangg> chongwish: 我自己的
<chongwish> huangg: 你自己的马甲 那就不是马甲了
<huangg> chongwish: 那叫神马
<BigOne> chongwish: 那也不一定～
<chongwish> huangg: 叫昵称了
<chongwish> BigOne: 马甲好
<huangg> chongwish: 好吧
<huangg> BigOne: 是什么医生
<chongwish> huangg: 妇科
<BigOne> chongwish: 比如，你的名字叫 A，然后你在这里的昵称是B，那么B就是A的马甲，也可以简化成B是自己的马甲。understand?
<BigOne> chongwish: 那个一般叫妇产科
<debianer> lemonhall: 你是女的？
<debianer> BigOne: A，B可以共一个马甲
<BigOne> lemonhall: 是啊？你是女的？
<lemonhall> debianer: 为何认为我是女人？
<BigOne> debianer: 是啊，为什么你怀疑他（她）是女的？
<huangg> debianer的第六感
<chongwish> debianer: 他是男的才选择妇科的
<BigOne> chongwish: 其实男得做妇科医生很痛苦的～
 * lemonhall 有什么好痛苦的。。。
<debianer> lemonhall: 哦，搞错了
 * lemonhall 对一切美色都可以看成浮云。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<debianer> 算了，别说这些了。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你觉得健康的会来看么？
<debianer> 我准备吃饭了，别说这些了
<firelady_> 哦
<edison0354> BigOne: 妇产科不都是男的？
<firelady_> 搞什么
<BigOne> edison0354: 有男的，但也有女的～
<debianer> 男科大多数是女的，我倒是见过
<edison0354> debianer: ……
<BigOne> debianer: 大概这个属于好奇心驱使的结果～
<cfy> happyaron: http://debian-multimedia.org/ 这个网站怎么样的？
<debianer> 有一次，我那玩意特强，就去看了男科，结果大多数医生护士都是女的，看了病之后我更强了！！！
<cfy> happyaron: 正规么？
<BigOne> debianer: 什么玩意儿？
<debianer> 男人的那个
<BigOne> debianer: 不解～
<edison0354> BigOne: 你太CJ了
 * microcai 更新了 clutter 后 gnome-shell 再也不崩溃了
<debianer> 她们还给我做了详细检查，检查之后，我变得更强了，完全没达到效果。
<edison0354> microcai: gnome-shell好用吗？
<microcai> edison0354:  恩
<edison0354> happyaron: 1104是gnome2吧？
<BigOne> debianer: 检查又不能治病。比较好奇，最后医生是怎么说的～
<lemonhall> microcai: 唔？你更新到哪个版本了？不是都是自动编译，取GIT版本的么
<debianer> 让我吃药，说吃了就没那么强了。我吃了第一个疗程没效果。第二个疗程我就加重了剂量，结果吃多了，一直到现在都不行了
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ...
 * edison0354 我这里gitorious.org慢的要死
<microcai> lemonhall:  edison0354  1.6.8
<BigOne> debianer: 你在说相声啊？
<debianer> BigOne: 是真的阿
<microcai> lemonhall:  edison0354  原先 1.6.6 老是让 gnome-shell 绷紧
<microcai> lemonhall:  edison0354  原先 1.6.6 老是让 gnome-shell崩溃
<debianer> 我有点事，先走了，拜拜
<happyaron> cfy: 你要debian-multimedia干吗？
 * debianer 拜拜
<microcai> debianer:  8
<edison0354> debianer: 99
<happyaron> cfy: ubuntu的多媒体包基本上就和那里的一样
<happyaron> edison0354: 好像是
<BigOne> debianer: 我见过，女孩子跑到医院。看病，是因为她家亲戚没来。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你在干嘛呢？
<lemonhall> microcai: 唔。。。不折腾。。但是我为何觉得如果我仍旧赖在UB阵营。。我2012年估计都用不上GNOME-SHELL呢
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没戏的，UB用unity+compiz
<microcai> lemonhall:  果断抛弃 ub
<BigOne> lemonhall: 2012以后你还能用什么系统？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 我？我成天真的是无所事事。。。我自己都觉得自己在虚耗声明啊
<cfy> happyaron: 我要mencoder的mp3lame和faac支持
<BigOne> lemonhall: 最近想看看能不能做个去中心化的网络。有没有兴趣？
<happyaron> cfy: 那你装ffmpeg-extra
<edison0354> cfy: 用ffmpeg
<happyaron> cfy: 不需要重新编译
<lemonhall> BigOne: 有兴趣，没能力。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 哪有这个ffmpeg-extra?
<lemonhall> BigOne: 那太基础了，都是些路由算法。。。我能做什么呢？
<cfy> edison0354: ffmpeg也不支持的。
<happyaron> cfy: ubuntu仓库里
<edison0354> cfy: 支持的
<BigOne> lemonhall: 吹捧我～
<chongwish> happyaron: 你要中考了么  你为啥这么有空？？？
<cfy> happyaron: 我debian...
<happyaron> cfy: 或者你用10.04，我ppa里有。
<edison0354> chongwish: 高考
<cfy> edison0354: 我debian...
<happyaron> chongwish: 我中考早就完了
<cfy> happyaron: 我还没有换到ubuntu,我犹豫了。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 编译还管啥发行版
<soiamso> cfy: 你原来用arch ?
<cfy> edison0354: 我没说编译阿。。。。我在找二进制包阿。。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 说实话，我最近倒是在搞输入法的事情。。。觉得SUNPINYIN太强大了，压力很大。。。有个搜狗在哪里让人真是喘不过气来啊
<cfy> soiamso: debian....
<chongwish> happyaron: 你什么时候高考 你天天都有上irc的说~~~~~~~~~
<happyaron> cfy: o
<happyaron> chongwish: 今年高考
<BigOne> 甲骨文或以百万美元出售sun域名。
<edison0354> cfy: 编译也就几分钟的事……
<happyaron> chongwish: 没事的时候上来扯几句
<chongwish> happyaron: ~~~~~~~~~~~~
<BigOne> lemonhall: 哦～～，加油
<lemonhall> BigOne: 你加油，我看看你写些想法，我看能能做些啥。。毕竟我是学经济的。。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 什么是small world原理？
<cfy> 除了virtualbox，还有啥好用的虚拟机。。
<cfy> 我名字忘了。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 六度空间理论？
<happyaron> qemu
<chongwish> cfy: vmware
<cfy> happyaron: chongwish，我试试
<soiamso> happyaron: 今天到苹果卖场，蹭机用，碰到恶劣的销售人员。以后不买苹果的东西
<chongwish> cfy: qemu不是一般慢
<BigOne> lemonhall: 据说是社会学理论
<chongwish> cfy: kvm 假若机器支持的话
<lemonhall> BigOne: 玩博客的第一批人，都很喜欢的理论。。。
<cfy> chongwish: 那我试试vmware.
<BigOne> lemonhall: 据说，或许已经有时间机器了
<happyaron> soiamso: 赞
<cfy> chongwish: 好像就是这个，我去试试
<lemonhall> BigOne: 不过证实过了，我亲自证实的。。真的很强大
<lemonhall> BigOne: 我通过4个人找到了闾丘露薇。。。。那时候我很激动
<chongwish> BigOne: 恩 明天去大雄家借时间机器去~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<BigOne> lemonhall: 那个人是谁？
<soiamso> happyaron: 都不只到他的目标顾客是什么人，我脚踏columbia, 虽然上身穿得非常随意
<lemonhall> BigOne: 凤凰台的总编辑
<BigOne> chongwish: 不过是粒子的穿越
<soiamso> happyaron: 就算我是乞丐也是上帝
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我想要苹果
<happyaron> caleb-: http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/files/2011/03/new_maintainer.pdf
<happyaron> soiamso: :)
<soiamso> lemonhall: 别买，垃圾
<happyaron> caleb-: 这个slides不知道你看过没有，挺好玩。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我知道。。。性价比最低的电脑
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你去蹭网，如果蹭10天，那个业务员不吊你，你就买吧
<chongwish> lemonhall: 我想要奇异果~~~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> chongwish: .........
<soiamso> lemonhall: 现在我买贵的东西都这样的。反正网上也有得卖，为什么要到卖场买？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 贵就贵在服务，但是苹果有什么服务？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 你写些想法吧，我去吃饭。。回来看看。。。找些有网络功底的人才是正经事。。。我今年看看能不能去过一个CCNP。。先把网络的基础知识弄清楚再说
<BigOne> 60岁的John Jacques与伪装成13岁女孩的警察在聊天室内聊得很欢，“女孩”向他发送表情符号，而他则发送色情图片，在网络摄像头前手淫。最后他邀请女孩晚上一聚，结果迎接他的却是一群警察。2008年Jacques被判有罪。他对判决提出上诉，辩解称他是被警察使用的表情符号动画所诱惑的。但上诉法庭认为，他的辩词缺乏证据支持。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 洗苹果？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 钓鱼执法。。。不过60岁还这么猥琐，很难得！
<soiamso> lemonhall: hp服务都比这个apple多。
<qxs> Æ»¹ûÂôµÄ¾ÍÊÇʱÉÐ
<BigOne> lemonhall: 呵呵～
<^k^> qxs:say 苹果卖的就是时尚 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ljp`> hi , all
<chongwish> qxs: 苹果 真的那么好么？？？
<soiamso> qxs: 不觉得，就一个用来装逼的用品。
<qxs> ÎÒÍæ¶ùÁËÍæ¶ùipd
<^k^> qxs:say 我玩儿了玩儿ipd in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<edison0354> chongwish: 好用
<qxs> ¸Ð¾õ¾ÍÊÇÒ»¸ö´óÍæ¾ß
<^k^> qxs:say 感觉就是一个大玩具 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lemon> 有没有人用empathy上IRC的啊？
<edison0354> soiamso: 用了你就知道MAC好用不好用了
<chongwish> edison0354: 有果迷 这个我们就不谈mac核apple了~~~~~~~~~~~~避免争论~~~~~~~~~~
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 恩，mac也并非一无是处
<soiamso> edison0354: 我用了，那是 mac os 的问题，跟 mac 毫无关系。在mac os 上用 map google , 与在所有浏览器上用 map google 毫无区别
<edison0354> chongwish: 果粉
<edison0354> soiamso: 那是google的问题……
<chongwish> edison0354: 哦 我错了~~~~~~~~~~
<lemon> 去了一次专卖店后。。最喜欢的是试听用的耳机。。。
<chongwish> edison0354: 反正我觉得apple很优秀 但不是最优秀 如此而已~~~~~~~呵呵~~~~~~~~~~~
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 我hp 修了5次服务人员态度非常好，没有像苹果那样的
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 其实这有的时候也是看人的，看你碰到什么样的人，也不能因为一个简单的售后服务去评判一个产品。
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 这些破玩意儿只是工具而已，选择适合自己工作的就行了。
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 产品的定义应该包括其售前售后服务。
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 老实说，联想的售后服务不错，以前家里的台式机随叫随到，但我还是没去买，因为我也许根本就用不到那些售后服务
<jiero> 没有弱的呢。
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 苹果在中国如果还是这种代理模式的话，可以关门了
<microcai> soiamso: 不会，中国有的是NC
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 额，兄台，这些事其实也不是我们去评判的，就算它关门，又关我们什么事。。
<microcai> soiamso: 少林方丈还是个果粉呢
<soiamso> microcai: 那些买了的当然会认为自己没有上错船
<chongwish> microcai: 哪个？？？
<lemon> 黄牛都用蛇皮袋装一袋一袋的IPAD2了
<chongwish> soiamso: 这句话经典
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 我只是病毒营销中的一员，当然要传递一下，免得别人上当
<microcai> chongwish: 少林啊!
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 你买了啥？觉得自己上当了。。
<microcai> chongwish: 还有哪个 ？
<jiero> 能比价格就不打价格战，启动价格战的一般犯傻。
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 其实我也就买了个macbookpro，然后一个shuffle，暂时也还没别的东西，在家我基本都是用台式机，只装了个免费的系统。。没钱投资在系统上，悲剧啊。。
<chongwish> 好吧 大家来说说ms的那个linux如何 有用过的吗？？？
<microcai> jiero: 不打价格战，市场就没有意义了
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 所以中国的销售人员态度都很差，大部分中国人总认为买了，才是开始。
<wzssyqa> 有啥超长续航的东东？
<edison0354> happyaron: mplayer的svn里是不是不自带ffmpeg了？
<qxs> ÇëÎÊÈçºÎ¸ü¸Ä±àÂë
<^k^> qxs:say 请问如何更改编码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 如果是这样的话就不用做广告了
<snoop_fy> qxs: 你用的什么登录的/
<qxs> opera
<microcai> qxs:  use pidgin
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 我没找过售后，我买的是水货：）
<qxs> лл
<chongwish> qxs 是不是emacs for windows
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 内存是我自己打开后盖加的。。
<qxs> ²»ÊÇ£¬ÊÇOPeraä¯ÀÀÆ÷×Ô´øµÄ
<^k^> qxs:say 不是，是OPera浏览器自带的 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 你没有装 xp 吧
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 没有啊。。我都不知道怎么装，比较笨
<lemon> 为什么我用empathy就连不上阿。。
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 售后管这个？
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 只是问你是不是用来装逼而已
<wzssyqa> 联想的售后是不错，那次一同学买了本，费了一下午在那装的xp
<microcai> snoop_fy: 你这种就是
<snoop_fy> microcai: 我是什么？。。。
<microcai> wzssyqa: 那叫不错？
<microcai> snoop_fy:  不知道。
<wzssyqa> microcai: 已经买了很久了，
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 既然没有，你就是真正的喜欢
<edison0354> wzssyqa: ...........
<lemonhall> lemon: .........
<microcai> soiamso:  他说了，是不会装。会的话还是会装的
<happyaron> edison0354: 一般要disable-ffmpeg吧
<edison0354> happyaron: en
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 因为笔记本做工很重要，不然拿手里一捏就卡拉卡拉的响，不结实，我比较看中这个，然后就是国内的笔记本基本都没有预装Linux的，我就是不想买预装那些home版本的破玩意儿的，一回来就会干掉，我觉得挺亏的，所以就选择了苹果的本
 * lemonhall 大家估计一下，搜狗的词库有多大？
 * lemonhall sunpyinyin的词库有124W。。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 大概有100MB？
<microcai> snoop_fy: 有啊！ 预装  DOS 的就可以，没有微软税
<lemonhall> BigOne: 为何我觉得搜狗的词库估计有300W左右个词。。。
<snoop_fy> microcai: 我主要看的是Thinkpad，好像没有，别的笔记本做工都不是很满意，经不起折腾。。
<soiamso> microcai: 一直都买 freedos的
<BigOne> lemonhall: 不清楚～
<edison0354> happyaron: 原先svn里是有ffmpeg的，现在貌似直接没了
<edison0354> soiamso: +1
<microcai> snoop_fy:   ... ...
<chongwish> soiamso: 有啥预装fd的？？？
<microcai> snoop_fy:  折腾 Linux 就不能买笔记本 .....
<microcai> snoop_fy:  apple  的系统更贵。
<wzssyqa> snoop_fy: 国内一堆预装红旗的吧？
<edison0354> happyaron: ffmpeg-mt的git已经慢到一定的境界了……
<edison0354> microcai: 不贵啊
<snoop_fy> microcai: 恩，笔记本是用来用的，但是又不习惯用windows，就只能买这个本了
<microcai> wzssyqa: 正解
<chongwish> lemonhall: 到底是多大的 公布下吧 才不出啊
<ywcx> dell 有预装ubuntu
<soiamso> chongwish: 很多阿，如果到dell 买的话，什么都不装。hp的话也有很多redflag 的
<snoop_fy> wzssyqa: 真没找到，好歹也得考虑考虑做工吧。。
 * microcai  snoop_fy 说 apple 的本本很便宜。 求围观
<soiamso> chongwish: dell你可以打电话订，可以改的地方也比较多
<snoop_fy> 我什么时候说很便宜了。。
<wzssyqa> snoop_fy: 那你直接说tp和苹果没有预装linux的不就得了
<chongwish> soiamso: fml 下次买dell或hp的本好了
<snoop_fy> 我错了，你们以后都别买苹果了，这东西不好用，不是人用的，重还重死。。
<chongwish> apple的维护才叫贵死人
<jiero> DELL 的不适合高强度使用。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 高强度使用，什么意思？
<microcai> wzssyqa:  装 gentoo
<jiero> 我的DELL有些毛病。
<snoop_fy> wzssyqa: 把笔记本当台式机用
<jiero> 以前看过新闻，说的是dell电脑连续使用出现问题。
<snoop_fy> jiero: 会爆炸？
<jiero> snoop_fy: 可能会。
<jiero> 高热。。。
<snoop_fy> jiero: :)
<jiero> 不用担心我。我现在已经把这个笔记本放在支架上了。大概不会超过90℃
<jiero> 以前破80℃很正常的
<lotutu> checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: in `/tmp/binutils-build-old':
<lotutu> configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.
<chongwish> dell的机器很高温么？？？
 * lemonhall 什么品牌机适合高强度使用？
<lotutu> If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.
<lotutu> See `config.log' for more details.
<lotutu> 这是什么情况？
<snoop_fy> le
<jiero> 联想的似乎不错。
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: thinkpad
<lotutu> path没问题，gcc -v没问题
<yilian> lotutu: See `config.log' for more details
<soiamso> lemonhall: 没有基本一扎就烂
<yilian> 日本的核电站到底有没有威胁？
<lotutu> yilian: 看不懂，要不你看看？
<yilian> 你把日志复制后贴到 http://code.bulix.org ，给链接让大家看看
<edison0354> yilian: 有没有事，反正人在帝都，跑不了……
<soiamso> http://www.360buy.com/plistSearch.aspx?sort0=670&sort1=671&sort2=672
<lotutu> yilian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582432/
<jiero> 日本核电站不错。
<lotutu> 是不是 lfs 的和主机的混了？
<snoop_fy> 反正帝都人多，要死大家一起
<Evanescence> awesome 里面client 的用xprop得到的 class name instance 分别是什么意思阿?
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 不就是联想么。。。我要台式机。。。
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 自己看要求组装个呗。。
<yilian> lotutu：偶不知道，没水平，你等其他人解答或者去乌斑兔论坛提问，附上详细问题发生过程，错误日志。。
<qxs> ÏÖÔÚ×Ô¼º×°²»ºÏËã
<^k^> qxs:say 现在自己装不合算 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lvyiwang> icr如何注册用户名啊  谢谢了
<snoop_fy> qxs: 为啥不合算？。。
<qxs> »¹Êǲ»»á¸Ã±àÂë
<^k^> qxs:say 还是不会该编码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<maya> lvy
<maya> 第一步  选好IRC
<maya> 用户名写好。。
<maya> 话说。。。
<hceasy> Ë­¶Ô°²×¿±È½ÏÁ˽â
<^k^> hceasy:say 谁对安卓比较了解 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hceasy> ²Ù
<maya> 你的意思是在pidgin里设置？
<hceasy> ÕâÏÂÐÐÁË°É
<^k^> hceasy:say 这下行了吧 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<qinxueshi> 现在品牌机很便宜
<lvyiwang> 不懂
<hceasy> 这下行了吧
<yilian> 如何注册IRC的用户名，防止他人盗用你的昵称，方法http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/Wikipedia:IRC%E6%95%99%E7%A8%8B
<hceasy> 死小k
<hceasy> 谁对安卓比较了解？
<lvyiwang> 谢谢了
<snoop_fy> hc
<snoop_fy> hceasy: 你可以直接把问题弄出来，看有没有人会，这样比较有效率，你以后会懂的
<hceasy> snoop_fy: ？？？
<hceasy> snoop_fy: ⊙﹏⊙b
<hceasy> snoop_fy: 我在这里边刷屏刷惯了 哈皮水牛他们见我都不理
<hceasy> snoop_fy: 你用过WINDOWS MOBILE的手机么？
<hceasy> pocket pc 那种
<snoop_fy> hceasy: 你的思维真有跳跃性，我是windows愤青。。
<hceasy> 多普达的
<snoop_fy> hceasy: 我所有设备里都没有windows。。
<lvyiwang> wiki上的教程，试了一下，好像没有收到邮件
<hceasy> snoop_fy: 我也想把那个WM的系统改下
<hceasy> snoop_fy: wing linux有个项目可以在WM上启动个虚拟环境 然后模拟启动安卓
<snoop_fy> hceasy: 额，我不懂这玩意儿的，你找大师。。。
<hceasy> snoop_fy: 刚才试了下 出了没声不能照相 其他功能都好
<hceasy> snoop_fy: 一直在想办法直接把安卓弄到我手机上 这个是可能的我感觉
<yilian> An email containing nickname activation instructions has been sent to
<yilian> 我有用
<snoop_fy> hceasy: 我不知道。。一窍不通
<hceasy> snoop_fy: .....
<yilian> lvyiwang：你不要填冷门的邮箱，可以用163.com
<lvyiwang> 没收到啊
<lvyiwang> lv_yiwang@163.com 我的我的邮箱
<yilian> 我用的QQ邮箱，收到了This email was sent due to a command from yilian[~chatzilla@ IP ]
<yilian> at Sat, 19 Mar 2011 11:44:48 +0000.
<lvyiwang> 看来只能自己慢慢的实验了
<lvyiwang> 上网查喽
<lvyiwang> 谢谢了啊，yilian
<yilian> lvyiwang：试试引号里的内容“ /msg nickserv register 你的密码 lv_yiwang@163.com“
<hceasy> linux向手机移植都存在什么问题 ？
<yilian> 你最好去163的垃圾邮件里找找，有没有被过滤了邮件
<lvyiwang> 这个试了3次了，不行才问的
<caleb-> hceasy: 先学点基础再问这种问题
<lvyiwang> 好的
<lemon> 有没人教我怎么用empathy上IRC阿。empathy显示连接，但是房间里没任何人阿。
<yudun_> <IMG alt=我也爱你在这个日子里     BeautifulSoup不能解析像这种没有加引号的tag?
<lvyiwang> 好可怜的我啊，没有收到邮件
<yilian> <img alt="图片tag" src="/img.jpg" />
<hceasy> caleb-: 就是想把自己的手机系统改下
<lvyiwang> yilian  那个nickserv是指用户名还是ubuntu-cn
<caleb-> hceasy: 没基础就只能用别人现成搞好的
<lemon> nickserv就是nickserv。
<yilian> nickserv是昵称注册的参术吧
<caleb-> hceasy: 你这程度的问题，回答起来都没劲…
<hceasy> caleb-: ......
<lvyiwang> 不是很清楚
<yudun_> yilian, 恩，我知道，但是我用PYTHON的BeautifulSoup如何解析像这种没有加引号的tags
<yilian> 你注册的用户名就是你当前的用户名，无需设置，只要设置密码，邮件里会有确认命令”/msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER yilian XXOO“
<hceasy> caleb-: 模拟成功了已经
<caleb-> 新手很正常，大家都曾是新手
<hceasy> caleb-: 现在需要的是解决生音和引导的问题
<caleb-> hceasy: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=提问的智慧
<lvyiwang> 好的我试试
<lotutu> yilian: 我的那个 cannnot find c compiler 的错误你能看出来是什么错误吗？
<yilian> 看不出，我不用linux的
<yilian> 我是windows奴
<caleb-> lotutu: 不就是找不到编译器？
<lotutu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582432/
<yudun_> 哪位会python,有一个问题，，，，我有一千多个网页，每个网页上面都有<img alt=错误>这样的有错的tag,我想提取网页中有用的信息，怎么弄？
<lotutu> caleb-: path 没问题，gcc -v 有反应
<caleb-> lotutu: checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: in `/tmp/binutils-build-old': 这个？
<lotutu> caleb-: 我是整lfs呢，到了  binutils 的第二次
<caleb-> lotutu: binutils 出错了
<caleb-> lotutu: 照 lfs 步骤，哪出错就从哪重来一遍
<caleb-> lotutu: 注意手册有说明中断重来的必要步骤
<lotutu> 不是 checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: in `/tmp/binutils-build':
<lotutu> configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.
<lotutu> If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.
<lotutu> See `config.log' for more details.
<caleb-> cannot run C compiled programs <- 可能是指编译好的 binary 无法运行
<caleb-> lotutu: lfs 失败有很多原因，具体可以看看 lfs 论坛
<T_T> 又是被注册了的nick。。。
<caleb-> lotutu: linuxsir 的 lfs 版不错
<T_T> 哦对了。linuxsir现在上不了吧？
<caleb-> 我这没事
<lotutu> caleb-: 在此之前有一个确实步骤，readelf的，我检查结果没有错误
<caleb-> lotutu: 有时候是 host 的问题
<lotutu> linuxsir刚才数据库错误
<lotutu> host?
<T_T> 哦。那就对了。
<caleb-> lotutu: 宿主系统
<lotutu> 我用的普通用户，不会破坏 host
<ofan> http://man.lupaworld.com/content/develop/joyfire/project/7.html#I657
<caleb-> lotutu: 有些 distro 的 toolchain 编译 lfs 会出错
<caleb-> lotutu: 跟是不是普通用户无关
<lotutu> ubuntu 10.04.2
<lotutu> caleb-: 我的意思是说如果ubuntu没有问题，那么我的应该没有问题，因为没有改变 /usr等等的东西
<lotutu> caleb-: 你试过ubuntu上弄lfs吗？
<lvyiwang> oh，注册成功！原来nickserv是语法的格式，纠结啊
<lvyiwang> yilian 谢谢了
<broken_lemon> 额。。我刚才不就说了nickserv就是nickserv阿。。。
<caleb-> lotutu: 有不少人用 ubuntu 成功，具体哪一版的没记
<caleb-> lotutu: 前阵子某版的 gentoo 没法编译 lfs
<lotutu> 我再检查检查吧，谢谢你的帮助
<yilian> lvyiwang: 你知道如何登陆吗？哈哈呵呵
<lvyiwang> 刚才没反应过来
<yilian> 你退出IRC服务器，再登陆试试
<lvyiwang> 好的
<lvyiwang> 进入了吗
<sikao_lfs> lfs你最好按照那个检查的脚本先装全所以需要的软件包。个人感觉只要LFS那个检查脚本检测通过。一定能够搞成功。
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 那脚本不保证成功率的
<sikao_lfs> 但是我感觉好像只要相关软件能装全。然后你严格的搞一般能成功。至少我还没失败过。
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  安装  LFS 就是下那么多 patch 很恐怖。为何  upstream 自己不打好 patch 再 release ?
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。本来就是自己动手嘛。更何况人家给你提供patch信息已经很不容易了。
<sikao_lfs> 的确patch没打上一般要失败。
<caleb-> patch 没几个啊
<kenifanying> 给位是用getmail 还是fetchmail呀？
<caleb-> 如果是 upstream bug, 通常下一版会修正
<caleb-> 如果是 upstream bug, 通常下一版 upstream 会修正
<caleb-> 一般 distro 的 patch 才多到可怕
<caleb-> toolchain 到处都是补丁
<dIbMx2> kenifanying: 原来getmail，现在offlineimap
<microcai> dIbMx2:  imap 在邮件多的时候慢的可怕
<kenifanying> dIbMx2，配置使用mutt,感觉getmail配置文件简洁些，但是很讨厌那个crontab老是给我自己发邮件……
<dIbMx2> microcai: 通过cron来执行offlineimap,然后在本地处理。
<microcai> dIbMx2:    直接 thunderbird
<dIbMx2> kenifanying: cron可以设置不发自己邮件的。
<microcai> dIbMx2:  cron 已经被 systemd 取代了
<microcai> dIbMx2:   systemd 有 time based activation
<caleb-> 用 systemd 的 distro 不多吧
<dIbMx2> microcai: 哦，我还不知道，我还用着fcron呢。呵呵。
<kenifanying> dIbMx2，如何设置？
<microcai> caleb-:  fedora 和 gentoo
<kenifanying> 另外是fetchmail好些还是getmail?
<microcai>  caleb- 两大牛叉系统。 ubuntu 是给小白用的，不算系统。
<dIbMx2> kenifanying: @mail(false) 10 /usr/bin/getmail -r gmailrc
<maya> gtk窗口转换的快捷键是什么
<kenifanying> dIbMx2，Thanks！
<broken_lemon> ubuntu小白飘过。也装过archlinux。。。可是xorg老是弄不好。
<caleb-> microcai: 居然在 ubuntu 大本营自焚引战…
<microcai> caleb-:  呵呵
 * microcai ubuntor ， 我来挑战啦
<caleb-> 这种月经战没意思啊
<ofan> 改日经战..
<microcai> caleb-:  呵呵。原来你知道没意思的啊
<lemonhall> microcai: ................................
<caleb-> 网友抱怨：你CCAV说核电站不会爆炸，结果爆炸了。你专家马上说，其他两个机组不会爆炸，结果也爆炸了。专家接着说，即使核电站爆炸了，外壳能起到很好的保护作用，结果壳被炸飞了，专家开口说即使泄露也不会污染，结果东京核辐射超标。刚刚AV又报道：中国是安全的。妈的，我一听眼泪都快下来了！
<lemonhall> microcai: DEBIAN系现在市场占有量是最高的。。。。你这真是。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 作为一个UBUNTU用户，不会编译内核的飘过。。。。就把它当作WINDOWS在用。。。而且就是在下面跑MONO和VALA。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  ubuntu 不行的时候就会拿 debian 出来挡 .  行的时候就说 debian 的坏话。
<lemonhall> microcai: 甚至还在UBUNTU下链接SQL SERVER。。。。。
<soiamso> caleb-: 肯定不会100%安全
<lemonhall> microcai: 不过说实话，UBUNTU最近真的有些太过强势了。。我不喜欢
<microcai> lemonhall:  SQL SERVER 有  for Linux  的  API ?
<lemonhall> microcai: 你只官方的？有FOR JAVA的，指名道姓是给UNIX用的。。。只是链接而已
<reiv> ubuntu和banshee还有gnome之间是怎么回事?
<soiamso> reiv: 很久不见
<lemonhall> reiv: banshee是什么？那个MONO写得PLAYER？
<reiv> soiamso: 一直挂在irc上.
<reiv> soiamso: 手机也挂在gtalk上面.
<lemonhall> reiv: ubuntu走得是奇怪路线，MONO它来者不拒。。。GNOME-SHELL被它拒绝掉了，还试图整合QT。。。。
<reiv> 今天早上看到一篇文章，说ubuntu的坏话的...
<caleb-> lemonhall: mono 是 gnome 绑的，不干 ubuntu 的事
 * caleb- kick gnome
<microcai> lemonhall:  我gentoo 的 gnome 里怎么就没有一个 mono ?
<microcai> caleb-:  lemonhall:  我gentoo 的 gnome 里怎么就没有一个 mono ?
<caleb-> lemonhall: ubuntu 也没有拒绝 gnome-shell, 只是默认使用 unity
<caleb-> microcai: 你装的不全
<lemonhall> caleb-: 可是。。。传言。。。
<microcai> caleb-:   搞笑。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 传言不准确
<microcai> caleb-:  gnome-shell 都跑了
<caleb-> microcai: 自己去查查，是谁收的 mono
<lemonhall> caleb-: 11.04是跑不起来GNOME-SHELL的吧？
<microcai> caleb-:  PA 都有。 bluetooth 都能用
<reiv> http://ostatic.com/blog/lessons-learned-from-canonical-banshee-and-gnome
<microcai> caleb-:  就是没 mono
<caleb-> lemonhall: gnome3 都还没 release
<microcai> caleb-:  gnome-shell 开始还是 python 写的，后来就是 C + js 了
<reiv> tomboy吧
<lemonhall> caleb-: 奥，那就是我说错了，说的是F15决定不PORT UNITY了
<caleb-> lemonhall: ubuntu 只是把 gnome 的默认改成 unity
<reiv> 最近搞java，第一反应是tomcat....
<lemonhall> caleb-: Unity成为了UB专属
<snoop_fy> 我还这没用过那个unity，好用不？
<broken_lemon> 不好用
<snoop_fy> 。。
<broken_lemon> 我超不喜欢
<snoop_fy> 好看不？
<reiv> ubuntu这样自绝于人民是不好的...
<lemonhall> reiv: 我现在超级受不了这么小的字。。都用READBILTY转换成PDF读
<broken_lemon> 我觉得把unity放到ipad那种设备还差不多。
<reiv> lemonhall: 你说的是那篇文章？
<caleb-> gnome 收了 tomboy 等 mono 软件，所以依赖 mono
<caleb-> 当初 RMS 对此很不满
<caleb-> microcai: 自己面壁去
<reiv> org-mode多好用..
<reiv> 据说gnote也不错
<caleb-> ubuntu 只是打包 gnome, 而 gnome(tomboy) 依赖 mono
<reiv> 最近google的https不给力呀。手机同步greader和gmail老是exception....
<lemonhall> caleb-: 反正我很感谢tomboy这个程序。。。。让MONO这匹狼进来了
<microcai> caleb-:  tomboy 从来不用。鸡肋
<reiv> mono和linux的上东西不太一致。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 反 mono 神教都很痛恨 gnome 这决定
 * caleb- is 反 mono 神教教徒
<reiv> 有人知道pnet不？
 * caleb- 不过反正也不用 gnome, 没差…
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你那边有emule的消息格式没？
 * lemonhall 是C#教徒。。。。。。
 * reiv 现在已经不会用gnome了.
<reiv> c#是不是比java先进呀？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 没有。。。。我对EMULE没研究
<soiamso> reiv: 你升级了？
 * reiv 郁闷：Sorry, an unexpected condition has occurred which is preventing Google Reader from fulfilling the request.
<lemonhall> reiv: 谈不上。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 找了一天都没找到～痛苦ing
<reiv> soiamso: 什么升级？
<lemonhall> reiv: 各有千秋。。。。
<caleb-> reiv: 不同语言，没所谓先不先进
<lemonhall> BigOne: 直接看源码？
<soiamso> reiv: 升级到 用 unity 的ubuntu
<reiv> java的那些jar真是郁闷。
<lemonhall> reiv: 我现在觉得。NET平台已经成了开发桌面程序的不二选择了
<BigOne> lemonhall: 一堆CPP代码，根本无从下手，还和GUI整合在一起，很难剥离
<lemonhall> reiv: 所以MONO开发桌面程序也非常友好。。。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 那是给 win32 新手用的
<reiv> soiamso: 没，看别人的ubuntu桌面，然后不知道怎么配网络。
<lemonhall> reiv: JAVA。。就是仗着比较成熟，开源吧。。不过现在也不开源了
<caleb-> lemonhall: .net 自己都 n 个版本…
<caleb-> lemonhall: 只是把 dll hell 换成 .net hell
<soiamso> reiv: 到/etc 里面配吧
<BigOne> lemonhall: OpenJDK
<caleb-> lemonhall: 应该说，现在是 dll hell + .net hell
<lemonhall> caleb-: 不不不。。。C#是个很不错的平台。。没有DLL HELL。。。。
<reiv> lemonhall: 花了前买android手机，只有上java了....
<lemonhall> BigOne: 我也一起找找吧。。。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: CPP的代码你看不懂？。。。。
<soiamso> reiv: .net 跟 jre 差不多是一个级别的东西。
<reiv> java有点不好，大家都喜好比所有依赖的jar打包...
<caleb-> lemonhall: 我遇过 .net 中文版兼容性出错的
<caleb-> lemonhall: 用英文版 .net 就没事…
<BigOne> lemonhall: 看得懂～，但是当你面对一堆代码，就很难入手了
<reiv> .net其实也是很麻烦的东西。只不过m￥
<caleb-> lemonhall: 但中文 win32 谁装英文的 .net
<reiv> 把它集成到系统了。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我是搞这个的，深感C#平台设计的优雅。。。JAVA的动态特性不如。NET了。。。。
<reiv> lemonhall: 要动态何不搞script?
 * caleb- 对 java 本来就没有爱
<lemonhall> reiv: 性能啊。。。
<reiv> java还是比c++
<reiv> 好的。
<BigOne> caleb-: 吃饭的语言，你学不？
<reiv> lemonhall: 对个人用户来说，PC上性能已经不是问题了。
<caleb-> BigOne: 又不是只有这碗饭
<caleb-> BigOne: m$ 独大也只是在国内
 * reiv 为了吃饭，学tcl这种语言...
<lemonhall> reiv: 唔。。。去看看VALA吧。。我最近被这个语言迷住了。。可惜这个语言的类库太混乱了。。。
<caleb-> 码农当然没得选择，谁叫你要当码农
<lemonhall> reiv: C#的类库高度统一。。。。
<BigOne> caleb-: 我是说Java
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你看完 haskell 后发现，都是浮云
<reiv> lemonhall: 最近只搞java。PS：桌面上首选ruby，要性能就上haskell.
<lemonhall> soiamso: 看不懂，也不想看。。。。
<caleb-> BigOne: 上回才有人在这说呢，老程序员写 C, 新人写 java 给 android 用
<BigOne> reiv: 为什么我觉得桌面的话python也不错。
 * reiv 在android phone上面跑jetty，发现挺不措的。
<caleb-> BigOne: 老资格的不懂 java 也没关系
<BigOne> caleb-: 哦，那你看我是哪种？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 就是我说的啊。。。。
<reiv> BigOne: python是不错（blender也用这个的），可惜和我属性不太兼容（其风格和ruby相反）。
 * happyaron 我的 gmail web 彻底上不去了。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我写JAVA的部分，老人写C的不分。。。。
<caleb-> 所以要当有选择的人嘛
<caleb-> 当手下的当然只能听上头的了
<reiv> happyaron: 据说没15分阻塞一次？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 我说的是组织方法，不是指那语言
<caleb-> 党说开枪，你就要开枪
<happyaron> reiv: 我这是彻底上不去
<caleb-> happyaron: 感谢推荐那 pdf, 果然有趣
<reiv> 手机的log里面全是exception，就是连google的SSL问题。
<broken_lemon> 月光博客上有写那个15分钟阻塞一次的实验。。
<happyaron> caleb-: :)
<soiamso> happyaron: 很多天天前就这样了
<BigOne> caleb-: 你觉得我是用什么语言的？
<happyaron> soiamso: 哦
<soiamso> BigOne: java
<sikao_lfs> 不不不。现在手下听发钱的。。。。。
<BigOne> soiamso: Java只是为了能混饭吃的语言。
<reiv> happyaron: 翻wall什么的我也不太清除。如果你有什么好办法，顺便和我说一声.
<BigOne> soiamso: 对我来说是这样。
<lemonhall> BigOne: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kademlia
<happyaron> reiv: ssh吧
<happyaron> 我imap还能用，先将就着。
<soiamso> 刚升级到 20G 就不能上
<lemonhall> BigOne: 竟然还有C#实现。。。
<reiv> 混饭是必须的，如果没饭吃，谁还来上irc呀。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 我去看看。。。。
<reiv> happyaron: 要有wall外面的主机才能ssh吧...
<happyaron> reiv: 恩。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 这上面有emule的KAD的通讯格式么？
<reiv> happyaron: 有什么推荐的不？
<happyaron> reiv: gap
<reiv> happyaron: google的东西最近不太给力。（其实是官府太给力了）
<happyaron> :)
<BigOne> lemonhall: 如果是说KAD协议，那是没什么特别的。但我想能有emule的协议格式。
<reiv> BigOne: emule不是open source的吗？
<caleb-> google ipv6 貌似都不支持 https
<reiv> caleb-: ipv6现在有wall了吗？
<BigOne> reiv: 是的。但是我看了一下emule的代码，层层封装～
<caleb-> reiv: 据说很难，但党有钱一定能搞成
<happyaron> caleb-: ipv6的gmail支持https
<reiv> BigOne: http://www.kom.e-technik.tu-darmstadt.de/publications/abstracts/HB02-1.html
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。。。我刚看完代码量2000行左右。。。
<caleb-> happyaron: 我的会被跳转成 ipv4
<reiv> caleb-: 日本这方面很发达。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 哦～，这也要炫耀的啊？
<BigOne> reiv: 这个资料我能查到，但是我要的不是这个～
<reiv> BigOne: 只是google搜了一下。具体的我不太了解了...
<BigOne> 话说haskell是用什么licence的？
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦
<reiv> BigOne: haskell是语法规范.
<BigOne> reiv: 看来我又out了
<reiv> BigOne: 主要实现ghc用的是BSD
<reiv> BigOne: 还有其他几家的实现，不过都是实验性质的。
<BigOne> reiv: 类似Java这样用VM还是，解释性的？
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: gmp 是 gpl 之类的，用ghc时还是要当心
<reiv> BigOne: 编译语言，有多种backend。可以直接到exe，也可以到C。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 不是炫耀啊，是说那个C#实现的代码两大约是2000行，不是很复杂
<reiv> BigOne: 现在有去除gmp的选项了。
 * pityonline 一个奇怪的问题：ubuntu 能记录一个软件使用的次数吗？包括命令行启动和从菜单里启动
<lemonhall> pityonline: 可以。。你说的这个是GNOME3的功能。。。。
<pityonline> lemonhall: ……
<BigOne> lemonhall: 哦，我去看看。
<lemonhall> pityonline: 不过命令行的貌似。。。不知道
<BigOne> lemonhall: 话说，C#也属于使用范围～
<pityonline> lemonhall: 难道GNOME3给我托梦了？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 知识范围
<pityonline> lemonhall: 用命令行启动的次数好统计，history 就可以了，但从菜单里启动，从快捷方式或快捷键启动的次数不好统计了
<lemonhall> BigOne: ..........说实话，我还没太懂你想要什么。。。理解不能，水平不够？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 就是emule运用kad网络的数据格式。
<lemonhall> pityonline: 唔。。你难道想要分组统计？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 比如，通过UDP数据包发给node的数据格式是什么样的？
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 大一?
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。。
<pityonline> lemonhall: 不，我只是想知道自从我安装系统以来使用过多少次 smplayer
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 你觉得呢？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 。。。。。。。。。帮不了你。。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 抓包分析？
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 我没怎么看聊天，不晓得
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 哦～
<lemonhall> pityonline: 奇怪的需求，不过GNOME3的确可以知道你通过菜单启动过多少次smplayer这个是内建的功能
<BigOne> lemonhall: 呵呵，其实写一个kad的客户端不难。但要连到emule的kad网路就有些难度了
<pityonline> lemonhall: 但那只能从安装GNOME3后开始统计了
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。。看来还是得看EMULE的源代码。。。。没捷径
<pityonline> lemonhall: 我主要是想把ubuntu中的smplayer使用次数和windows7中的windows media player及media center使用次数做一个对比
<lemonhall> pityonline: .......................你在搞研究？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 好吧～～啃代码～
<pityonline> lemonhall: 不搞研究
<lemonhall> pityonline: 正常人怎么可能有这种想法
<pityonline> lemonhall: 所以说这是个奇怪的问题嘛
<lemonhall> BigOne: 我也开始啃吧。。。你写出来笔记，这样看起来快一些
<BigOne> lemonhall: 看看我的记忆力如何，纯看代码
<reiv> 你们问什么要研究ed2k的协议？
<BigOne> reiv: 不是ed2k协议
<reiv> BigOne: emule的协议？
<reiv> BigOne: 要做坏事？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 怎么？我apt-get source amule之后，包下载到哪里去了？
<BigOne> reiv: 不是，只是研究一下。
<reiv> BigOne: ...
<BigOne> lemonhall: gentoo?你到distfiles目录下看看
<Jagdwurst> amule 好像用什么wxglade之类的，代码很难揪出来
<reiv> BigOne: 有着不可告人的XXXX
<reiv> lemonhall: /var/cache/apt/archives
<reiv>  
<reiv> lemonhall: 搞措了，应该就是本目录...
<BigOne> reiv: 哦～～
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 哦毛啊，怎么回答谁都是哦~~
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。找到了，看看吧。。我水平不行，就看能不能知道你所谓的接口处了
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 这你错了，我回答 lemonhall 还是很勤快的。
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 那你俩不如开扣扣私聊呢
<lemonhall> reiv: 就在HOME/XXXX/下。。。这个命令倒是方便。。想看啥源码的时候很不错啊
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 其实可以用msg私聊
<Jagdwurst> BigOne:  msg　增加服务器负担
<reiv> lemonhall: 用gentoo更方便。装了软件基本附带源代码以及开发用的头文件等。
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 连着对服务器就是负担。
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 增加和就是是两概念,不能偷换 :P
<reiv> 弱弱的问一下：扣扣是什么？
<Jagdwurst> reiv: gentoo 的haskell包文档都是独立的
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 你连着的时候，如果不发消息，那么会有ping pong操作。其实都是差不多俄。
<Jagdwurst> 那就派我的小bot来pingpong两下
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 如果你觉得我聊天会增加服务器负担，那你太高估我的打字速度了。
<reiv> Jagdwurst: 文档什么的，都是上网站看的。还有就是doc的
<reiv> USE
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 只要有N个你，那负载马上就上去了
<lemonhall> BigOne: 我忽然想到。。。你应该去emule频道，或者amule频道去问问。。这样快多了
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 有N个我么？
<Jagdwurst> reiv: 加了 doc的use后，文档是有了，但都独立的
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你怎么不早说～～太晕了
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: N 个你这种class的对像
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 你当我是播种机器？
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 哦~
<reiv> Jagdwurst: 那也没办法。要不用cabal吧...
 * microcai 居然有抄板这样的行业  ... ...
 * microcai  难怪山寨横行啊
<Jagdwurst> reiv: 所以之后就没用gentoo了，还是有很多时候没网络的
<BigOne> microcai: 抄板很早就有了吧
<reiv> Jagdwurst: 没办法的。现在linux越来越依赖网络了。
<lemonhall> microcai: 就是我给你一个电路板子，你给我彻底山寨掉？
<BigOne> microcai: 所以，有些工厂会把集成电路上的编码打磨掉
<microcai> lemonhall:  对
<microcai> BigOne:  增加抄板难度？
<BigOne> microcai: 是的～
<microcai> BigOne: 那样自己制造的时候不就增加难度了？
<BigOne> microcai: 因为你知道线路走向没用～
<lemonhall> microcai: 那。。那种马粪坨坨。能抄么？
<microcai> BigOne:  维修的时候更难
<BigOne> microcai: 造的时候，都是流水线作业的，有和没有没区别的。
<microcai> BigOne:  还是 SoC 好，彻底杜绝抄板
<lemonhall> microcai: 我记得小时候好多卡带一打开，直接就是马粪坨坨。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  那只是一种封装形式
<BigOne> microcai: 另外，还有FPGA这种可编程的器件，你抄了也白抄。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 是的，一种封装形势。降低卡的成本。
<caleb-> reiv: debian 就一片蓝光
<microcai> BigOne:  FPGA 是用来辅助设计的，没人用了生产的
 * lemonhall 唔。。不懂。。不过听上去FPGA成本高。
<BigOne> microcai: 当然，杜绝抄板的方法有很多的～
<reiv> microcai: 也有用fpga的。
<reiv> microcai: 很多时候流片不划算。有的东西可能一辈子东西都买不出去100套。
<microcai> reiv:  ... 那是销量太少，没量产必要。
<microcai> reiv:  那种东西也没必要防抄板
<microcai> reiv:  都卖不出去的，谁 copy 你啊
<mausetot_> microcai: 我
<reiv> microcai: 不是买不出去，而是需求量就这么多。
<BigOne> microcai: 比如，各大高校的实验仪
<reiv> microcai: 而且很多设计不用大规模的
<reiv> FPGA的
<microcai> BigOne:  ... 那还是用来辅助设计的啊
<reiv> microcai: 大概100元或者几百元就可以了。
<pityonline> 刚干了一件最蠢的事情，在终端里执行了一下 source .bash_history 结果我的终端马上就凌乱了，还好电脑关机了，我看了一下 .bash_history，有 20883 行……
<BigOne> microcai: 功能有很多，应用场合不同。FPGA只是众多可编程器件中的一个。
<Jagdwurst> lol
<microcai> BigOne:   8051 算不算一个？
<BigOne> microcai: 那是mcu～属于可编程器件，但不属于可编程逻辑器件。
<Jagdwurst> microcai: 别人直接拆下来，把里面程序读出来
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 根据厂商不同，难度不等～。有些是可以加密的。
<microcai> Jagdwurst:  ... ...
<caleb-> pityonline: 关得好！
<microcai> BigOne:  +1
<pityonline> caleb-: ……
<cfy> 谁要 创：站纪 ？
<BigOne> microcai: ？？
<microcai> BigOne: Jagdwurst: 根据厂商不同，难度不等～。有些是可以加密的。
<Jagdwurst> ... ...
<BigOne> microcai: 原来如此～～，感觉这个应该是属于一般性知识吧。
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 哇，你好谦虚耶
<reiv> 应该是一般都有加密的。
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 的确是啊～我只是实事求是～
<cfy> pityonline: 厄，确实危险。。。。
<cfy> pityonline: zsh表示无鸭梨
<BigOne> reiv: 估计初代8051不行吧～
<cfy> pityonline: 因为zsh的是这样的 : 1300344360:0;cat  /usr/share/common-lisp/source/clawk/clawk.lisp
<caleb-> cfy: zsh 没 source?
 * microcai 我表示，我设计从来不考虑防抄。我等设计硬件都是开源的
<pityonline> cfy: 还好关机了
<cfy> caleb-: 不是，是history不能直接source
<reiv> BigOne: 我说的是现在。以前的当然没有加密。
<cfy> pityonline: 呵呵。
<pityonline> cfy: 我只用过bash
<BigOne> microcai: 我设计都是自娱自乐的，所以没压力。
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 加密是指哪种程度的?
<caleb-> cfy: ; 后面的不会运行么？
<microcai> BigOne:  恩 。 因为自娱自乐 ， 所以开源。
<cfy> pityonline: 你试试zsh吧，我用得 MaskRay 以前的一个配置很爽，估计在配置一下更爽
<pityonline> cfy: 还得学……
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 就是逻辑门组合吗?还是有其它的什么算法?
<mausetot_> Jagdwurst: 不知道
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 一般是，现在的MCU是内部存储的，所以，在读入的时候会有一个加密位
<cfy> caleb-: 没考虑到。。。。
<cfy> pityonline: 呵呵。没阿。不用学。
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 这样，你再读出来的时候，就是已经加密好的代码了。
<caleb-> cfy: 快 source 一次试试
 * cfy 看电影去
<reiv> Jagdwurst: 就是程序没法从调试接口上在读出来了。
<caleb-> cfy: 实践即真理啊
<pityonline> cfy: 有啥区别？
<cfy> caleb-: - -!,我试过了。先报命令无法找到
<caleb-> cfy: 然后？
<cfy> pityonline: 没啥区别，功能多点阿，
<cfy> caleb-: 然后会执行;后面的语句
<caleb-> cfy++
<pityonline> cfy: 额，看来有空要学学功能多的
 * caleb- 感谢 cfy 为大家牺牲
<cfy> caleb-: 等下。
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 还有些是能支持bootloader的，这种一般用于外部存储。启动的时候，外部存储的是已经加密好的代码。bootloader是内部程序。读入解密后放到code空间里。
<cfy> caleb-: pityonline: echo ': 1300287638:0;date' > a ; . ./a    没报错
<alvin_rxg> mausetot_:
<cfy> caleb-: pityonline: :这种是啥语法。。。
<microcai> BigOne:  直接关闭调试接口，一劳永逸解决读取问题
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 大概就这些了。当然，有些硬件厂商还有各种诡异的保护方式。不过我没怎么研究。
<caleb-> 因为有 ; 隔开嘛
<cfy> caleb-: 不用那样阿，照格式写一个无害的试试就知道了
<pityonline> caleb-: 那是啥意思？
<cfy> : 1111:1;date
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 为啥还要bootloader? 直接把code映射下不行?
<mausetot_> Jagdwurst: 不为啥
<cfy> 我知道了。。。
<cfy> pityonline: caleb-  : 是个函数。。。。
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 硬件设计的目的不同。就像为什么有些会有ISP，有些是离线编程一样。
<cfy> pityonline: caleb- 一个返回真的函数。。。。我晕。。。。
<cfy> pityonline: caleb-： 结果后面的 121332:1 就被当作参数了。。。
<pityonline> cfy: caleb- 这玩意儿对于我来说是看不懂的
<cfy> pityonline: 你可以理解为，: 是个程序，把 12321323:2啥的当作参数了。所以不会报错。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 非DAG能否求最小顶点链覆盖?
<mausetot_> myke2: 不能
<pityonline> cfy: 可那句里面没有12321323:2啊
<myke2> mausetot_: bot
<mausetot_> myke2: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<myke2> mausetot_: bot
<mausetot_> myke2: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<cfy> pityonline: 哪句？ zsh history文件都是:开头，然后一串数字，再一个：再数字，再分号，然后是程序的历史记录
<cfy> pityonline: 然后 : 在shell 里是个函数，获取了分号以前的参数，返回真
<myke2> cfy: Ubuntu的apt-build如何
<cfy> pityonline: 肯定故意这么做的。。。。
<cfy> myke2: 没试过。。。我不换ubuntu了。目前。我觉得为了弄个全功能的mencoder，我没必要换系统。。。
<cfy> myke2: 现在我的系统很爽阿。而且debootstrap装lucid出错。所以，没兴趣了:)
<myke2> cfy: 你在Debian下用apt-build重新编译下看看
<caleb-> myke2: apt-build 常常无效的
<caleb-> myke2: 因为 debian/rules 常常写死了编译参数
<cfy> myke2: 要写参数的吧，其实只要学会打包就好了。
<caleb-> myke2: 找到速度瓶颈，rebuild / 优化瓶颈 比较有意义
<myke2> caleb-: 我没用过, 不清楚, 上次听谁说很好的
<myke2> caleb-: 不是, 他要编译新功能
<caleb-> myke2: 比如用 libc6-i686 / libjpeg-turbo
<cfy> myke2: 以后再说吧，我搞个全功能的mencoder只是对我的ipod touch有效果，
<pityonline> cfy: 哦，原来如此。bash 的 历史记录里直接就是命令了
<caleb-> myke2: 编译新功能 *更* 不是用 apt-build
<cfy> myke2: 创建战纪要不要？
<myke2> caleb-: 应该如何
<myke2> cfy: ?
<caleb-> myke2: apt-get source -> 修改 -> 打包
<cfy> pityonline: 嗯，我觉得zsh这么做肯定故意的。这样source  history的时侯就不会报错了。
<Jagdwurst> microcai: 那么抄板是怎么抄的?  有专用的设备?
<cfy> myke2: 电影 创：战纪 要不要？
<caleb-> myke2: apt-build 是给大量 rebuild 用的，一般用于编译优化
<cfy> Tron legacy
<myke2> cfy: 不要, 我不看的
<cfy> myke2: 哦。
<pityonline> cfy: 可能吧
<mausetot_> pityonline: 嗯
<cfy> ofan: 要不要？ tron legacy
<cfy> pityonline: 嗯。
<myke2> caleb-: 上次有人说编译内核, 提到apt-build
<myke2> mausetot_: !bot
<mausetot_> myke2: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<caleb-> cfy: 感觉有点蛋疼，shell 没必要阻止用户做傻事
<caleb-> myke2: 编译内核 *也* 不干 apt-build 的事
<myke2> caleb-: 我不清楚的, 上次听谁说的......
<caleb-> myke2: debian / ubuntu 有另外提供打包内核的命令
<myke2> caleb-: make-kpkg
<pityonline> mausetot_: bot？
<mausetot_> pityonline: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<pityonline> 看来是了
<myke2> caleb-: 这个我知道, 我不知道他是干什么
<cfy> caleb-: 呵呵。所以数据要物理隔绝的两次备份，才安全。。。。
<caleb-> apt-build 就是用于优化，只是常常失败
<myke2> cfy: 其实你想了解zsh那个为什么存心, 可以看zsh源代码
 * caleb- 以前蛋疼的用 apt-build 全系统针对 amd cpu 优化
<cfy> myke2: 哦？可以试试
 * cfy afk
<BigOne> caleb-: 优化以后有什么性能提升么？
<caleb-> BigOne: 人类感觉不到性能提升
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 对抄板有兴趣，请教抄板技术
 * caleb- 用的又是 evilwm...
<microcai> Jagdwurst:  先去下个抄板软件
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 有现成的抄板机器还是怎么的?
<BigOne> caleb-: 感觉mmx指令集优化，最好不要和sse指令集优化放在一起用。
<microcai> BigOne:  why /
<microcai> BigOne:  why ？
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 不了解～
<BigOne> microcai: mmx指令和sse指令用的是一组寄存器。mmx只能针对整数。
<myke2> caleb-: 编译内核可以优化, 但是我不会
<Jagdwurst> microcai:　如果原封不动的抄下来也不行啊，不仅集成电路，就是普通的smd原件上也有许多没标参数的啊
<BigOne> microcai: 所以，如果在两套指令集间来回用，就必须重复清空同一组寄存器的内容。反而会降低性能。
<microcai> BigOne:  为何要来回调用？
<mausetot_> microcai: 不为何
<caleb-> myke2: 内核选项挑得好，比编译优化有用多了
<microcai> Jagdwurst: 所以要看经验啊
<myke2> caleb-: 我就是说内核选项, 太难
<Jagdwurst> microcai:　那么线路是扫描下的? 还是人眼看的?
<Jagdwurst> microcai: 可以抄到多少频率?  2G 3G的也行吗?
<BigOne> microcai: 这个和编译器的优化有关～
<happyaron> 自己编译通常能有多少优化呢。。。
<happyaron> 5%？
 * pityonline 请问：一个文本文档中每行一个单词，可以让它按字母排列吗？
<BigOne> microcai: 比如有一个函数编译器觉得用mmx比较好，另一个编译器觉得用sse比较好。
<happyaron> i386上把PIC关了也就能提高5%，CPU优化提高5%，这样加一起提高的还是没有多少。
<mza_> linuxsir挂了？
<microcai> happyaron:   O0 和 O3 之间有 1% 的优化。
<BigOne> microcai: 然后在某函数里的一个循环里，连续调用这两个函数～
<happyaron> 还是编译选项重要。
<happyaron> microcai: 那没啥意义啊。
<happyaron> microcai: 1%的优化对于桌面系统没意义
<caleb-> 所以 砸钱 和 算法提升 比较重要
<microcai> happyaron:  所以桌面系统就别究竟编译优化了
<BigOne> microcai: 其实，减少call和jmp语句可以提升很多
<happyaron> microcai: 一般的server也没用的
<caleb-> 这几时年来的计算进步，很多是由于算法的研究
<Jagdwurst> happyaron: 看什么程序，有些远远不止1%
<caleb-> s/时/十
<caleb-> 服务器还是稳定比较重要
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: 生产用的关键软件当然要精雕细琢了。
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: 但是全系统rebuild真没啥必要。。。
<happyaron> 浪费点能，排放CO2
<happyaron> 电能
<BigOne> Jagdwurst: 关键是～你rebuild出的东西，不一定稳定可靠。
<iGoogle>  /Clear
 * pityonline 请问：一个文本文档中每行一个单词，可以让它按字母排列吗？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 我貌似找到了～
<myke2> happyaron: 什么编译参数?
<myke2> happyaron: 我只会march=native
<ginux> 有人在吗 我想问下为什么我用rdesktop连接windows总是没反应，停留在Autoselected keyboard map en-us?
<caleb-> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2011-March/msg00075.html # 贺！gtkmm author 放弃支持 GtkApplication()
<caleb-> 目前的 GtkApplication() 根本就是垃圾
<caleb-> 珍爱生命，远离 GtkApplication() <- 这是一个 GTK+ 3.x 新增的 function()
<caleb-> glade author 之前不明真相，不小心用了，很悲催地必须改回去
<BigOne> caleb-: 为什么要放弃GtkApplication？
<iGoogle> 老在乎意识形态的 caleb-
<xnccm> koujue.c:2: warning: return type of ‘main’ is not ‘int’这个警告是什么意思额
<caleb-> BigOne: 是 GtkApplication(), 一个 function()
<myke2> 是不是ff4正式版又要跳票了
<xnccm> 求解
<caleb-> BigOne: 不是 Gtk Application
<BigOne> caleb-: 我知道，那个函数有什么缺陷么？
<caleb-> iGoogle: 不是意识形态, 是 lib 里的一个破 function()
<xnccm> koujue.c:2: warning: return type of ‘main’ is not ‘int’这个警告是什么意思额
<xnccm> 求解
<myke2> xnccm: 应该是
<myke2> xnccm: int main(...)
<caleb-> iGoogle: 好 lib 也不是所有 function() 都好使
<xnccm> myke2, ？？
<caleb-> BigOne: 去看 mailing list
<myke2> xnccm: 你估计弄成void main(void)之类了
<xnccm> 恩
<iGoogle> 用和不用，都在乎你。别惦记。
<myke2> xnccm: 只是警告, 标准是int main(void)
<xnccm> 对我是那样的
<xnccm> 我改改再试试
<markeylia> 如何加入聊天室
<xnccm> 哦
<caleb-> iGoogle: 趁大家还没用上 GTK+ 3.x, 提醒一下嘛
<markeylia> 我忘记命令了
<caleb-> 就像发现 bug 要大家暂时别升级
<iGoogle> 。
<xnccm> 我看书上基本都是void 卖弄
<caleb-> 牛人当然不怕 bug
<xnccm> void main
<caleb-> 我等小民还是要怕一下的
<lifeng> myke2: 标准有允许两种具体的形式，也允许implement-defined
<myke2> xnccm: 国内的书没什么标准可言
<microcai> ... ...
 * caleb- 已经 porting 三个 gtk2 app to gtk3
<xnccm> 哦，不是说咱新手争取没有警告嘛
<xnccm> 呵呵
<xnccm> 谢谢啊
<myke2> lifeng: C标准里面好像没有void main()
 * microcai 大不了不用就是了嘛
<myke2> lifeng: C99
<caleb-> xnccm: 好习惯啊
<caleb-> xnccm: 争取没有警告++
<lifeng> myke2: 还有int main(int, char **) =,=
<caleb-> 好习惯有利于编程
<iGoogle> 不是争取啊。是绝对没警告才正确
<xnccm> koujue.c:14: warning: control reaches end of non-void function
<myke2> lifeng: 是这样的, 前面我说是int main(...)了, 后面那句是想提醒下现在C99标准是int main(void)而不是int main()
 * iGoogle 所以看py不来。
<myke2> xnccm: 最后要return 0;
<xnccm> 这是该后的警告
<xnccm> 哦
<Jagdwurst> GL 里是 void main() 标准
<xnccm> 以前在xp下不用e
<caleb-> xnccm: flawfinder 之类的工具也不错
<caleb-> xnccm: 避免使用不安全的语法
<xnccm> 不知到这个室啥意思return0
<caleb-> 新手争取写出绝对安全的程序
<xnccm> 哦
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<myke2> Jagdwurst: C++?
<xnccm> flawfinder是个什么东西
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥好事
<lifeng> myke2: 嗯，没事翻翻The New C Standard
<myke2> lifeng: C Programming Language 这书如何?
<cfy> iGoogle: 我本来想换ub.可惜失败了。。。
<Jagdwurst> myke2: GLSL
<iGoogle> 呵呵。这rp
<lifeng> myke2: K&R?
<cfy> iGoogle: 10.10倒是成功。10.04,debootstrap出错
<Jagdwurst> myke2: c++ 里当然是 int 只不过 C++ 的runtime里己经自动return 0 了
<caleb-> xnccm: 找出易有安全漏洞的语法
<xnccm> 恩，谢啦
<xnccm> 呵呵
<myke2> lifeng: 最新的好像是C99的吧
<cfy> myke2: 少了The
<myke2> lifeng: 不是说老的
<iGoogle> 这2版本。差别不大啊
<myke2> lifeng: 现在我不是用C的
<lifeng> myke2: K&R不出c99版本
<myke2> lifeng: 以后打算重新学
<lifeng> myke2: 据说K&R不喜欢c99
<myke2> lifeng: 这是K&R的作品?
<xnccm> 无警告了，谢谢哈
<caleb-> K&R 又不是圣经
<myke2> lifeng: k&r不跟随ansi我知道
<myke2> lifeng: 很多人还坚持K&R
<caleb-> C language 还是自由一点好
<caleb-> C99 也很多人没在鸟啊
<caleb-> 很多还是 C89
<lifeng> myke2: c语言本身，读两本书就差不多了
<iGoogle> git push origin master
<iGoogle> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<iGoogle> 这啥意思
<Jagdwurst> 计算复数……
<lifeng> myke2: 一本K&R一本专家编程
<myke2> lifeng: 前阶段很快读过C Primer Plus, 觉得没留下什么深刻印象
<myke2> lifeng: 我去搜索下
<Jagdwurst> 计算复数矩阵时就只能跑c99了
<xnccm> 额，今晚大牛都来讨论耶，能不能推荐一本手册性的c语言书籍额
<pityonline> iGoogle: 我这又遇到git的问题了……
<wsk170> 处理文本 除了 awk 推荐 更好的？
<iGoogle> wsk170: perl嘛
<myke2> wsk170: perl
<wsk170> iGoogle: myke2 多谢
<myke2> cfy: C我要起步一下
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60tw6dfe7pixrtvg.gif
<wsk170> python怎么？
<iGoogle> 今天碰到一次死机。jobs仇视的flash视频。
<caleb-> iGoogle: 一定是 gnome 的错
<caleb-> iGoogle: 快回 fvwm 吧
<myke2> cfy: C大多数语法我都看得懂, 但是写起来很不规范, 所以等到有空打算弄下
<iGoogle> 拉。。。这分析有道理。 nnnnd
<iGoogle> 连tty都死掉。
<caleb-> 为了让 win32 用户有亲切感，gnome / kde 都要不时死机一下
<caleb-> 以免用户怀念死机的感觉
<myke2> caleb-: 这个有点扯吧
<blacklightmoon1> 有人有可用的pidgin 飞信插件吗？
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 挖苦核电站吗？那段打斗情节，有点小小的风格。
<iGoogle> 死机的情况，3,4次。这几年。
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 这和核电站没点关系吧……
<caleb-> 电脑会死机，迟交报告才有理由啊
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 最后不是有个东西，炸掉半个地球吗？
<alvin_rxg> ...
<iGoogle> fvwm没这印象。嗯。来这边吧。 caleb-
<caleb-> evilwm 六七年来没死机过
<iGoogle> 那没人信。
<iGoogle> 看那wm的名字，鬼才信。 :D
<xiamx> 我基本上每个月都会需要用到 Killall Xorg
<caleb-> iGoogle: 看吧，被 gnome 教坏了
<caleb-> 电脑本来就不应该死机的
<microcai> 发现了一个很难发现的 bug
<microcai> 呵呵
<caleb-> 都是万恶的微软
<iGoogle> gnome是不是发音lol
 * microcai https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645227
<lubotu2> Gnome bug 645227 in API "soup_client_context_get_host always let soup_address_get_physical fail" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<cfy> xiamx: 是说连续开机一个月，需要一次killall Xorg?
<caleb-> 自从汽车引进了电脑，汽车也开始出种种问题了
<iGoogle> 忘记了。我这机器没swap的
<iGoogle> lol
<microcai> caleb-:  呵呵
<blacklightmoon1> 我Google的都是不能用的
<caleb-> 以前纯机械的汽车 uptime 多长啊
<cfy> myke2: 哇塞。没事的。到哪里写代码，都有规范
<xnccm> iGoogle, 我的机子也没有
<caleb-> 纯机械的汽车几十年都没事
<microcai> caleb-:  电脑是工程师的东西，不是数学家的东西。
<blacklightmoon1> 有人有可用的飞信插件吗   pidgin
<xnccm> iGoogle, 很痛苦
<cfy> myke2: 你不会是说c99吧，真后，打印出来500页。。。。
<iGoogle> 拉。强机 xnccm
<microcai> caleb-:  数学家有写程序的，比如 TeX ，就基本没 bug
<MaskRay> caleb-: flawfinder 不错，还有些什么辅助写代码的工具？
<myke2> cfy: 教学性的书就ok了
<myke2> cfy: 不需要太过于专业
<myke2> cfy: C99风格的
<caleb-> MaskRay: vim / emacs XD
<cfy> myke2: C99也有风格的？
<lifeng> microcai: TeX不是数学家写的哦
<myke2> cfy: C99的
<cfy> myke2: 哦。
<cfy> lifeng: 高德纳数学不错啊
<cfy> 确实和一般的数学不一样
<microcai> lifeng:  Knuth 是数学家啦
<cfy> 国内落后啊。人家用 具体数学当教材。。。。
<caleb-> xiamx: 我只有升级 X 或 内核 才需要重启 X
<cfy> MaskRay: 有人亵渎高德纳。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 又来书虫子教。
<caleb-> xnccm: evilwm 升级也只要砍了旧 WM, 跑新 WM
<Jagdwurst> microcai: 求教抄板 :D
<MaskRay> 高德纳是数学家
 * caleb- 用 evilwm git
<Jagdwurst> microcai: 欲知具体过程
<cfy> iGoogle: 两个神pk下，lol,刚好也是vimer vs emacser
<myke2> MaskRay: 非dag能否求最小链覆盖?
<lifeng> microcai: knuth一般叫做计算机学家
<iGoogle> caleb-: 不稳定的wm，才经常要git
<iGoogle> la
<microcai> lifeng: 那是他自己发明的称号
<caleb-> 需要 kill Xorg 的 WM/DE 都是垃圾
<Pwnna> 。。。哪一个学CS的不是数学家
<caleb-> iGoogle: evilwm git 一般半年 update 一次…
<myke2> Donald Ervin Knuth (play /kəˈnuːθ/[1] kə-NOOTH; born January 10, 1938) is a computer scientist and Professor Emeritus of the Art of Computer Programming at Stanford University.[2]
<microcai> Pwnna:  ... 是就怪了
<iGoogle> fvwm多年没更新啊。
<Pwnna> microcai: 我看了Waterloo CS第一年的课程跟学数学的是一样的
<iGoogle> 我只经过一个子版本。
<microcai> Pwnna:  那只是学数学。不是数学家，ok?
<Pwnna> 基本上。
<cfy> 唉。。。
<caleb-> 高德纳是神
<lifeng> Pwnna: 我本科那所学校第一学期所有系的课程都和数学系差不多呢
<Pwnna> microcai: 恩，改下我的用词。
<Pwnna> lifeng: O.o
<caleb-> 程序大牛一般数学都不弱的
<iGoogle> cfy: 我支持geany算了
<Pwnna> lifeng: 哇，学法律的还要学数学？
<cfy> 高德纳的数学天赋被 光辉光辉给掩盖了。
<microcai> caleb-:  你错了。程序写的好的都是硬件牛的，不是数学牛/
<cfy> 好像牛顿一样。神论
<myke2> lifeng: 什么学校
<lifeng> Pwnna: 没有法律系
<cfy> iGoogle: 这啥？
<Pwnna> lifeng: O.o
<caleb-> microcai: 硬件也是数学啊
<microcai> cfy: 数学是基础。 数学不好就别说自己是human 算了
<iGoogle> 搜索
<cfy> 都书数学。。。
<BigOne> microcai: 其实数学牛比较牛
<cfy> microcai: - -!
<cfy> microcai: 你这话说的。。。。
<Pwnna> lifeng: 只有工科和理科？
<myke2> microcai: 鄙视我等!
<BigOne> microcai: 你看图灵奖都是数学家多。
<cfy> myke2: 你文科的？
 * microcai 人和动物的区别就是人懂数学
<Pwnna> BigOne: ... 纯数学很没用的
<cfy> myke2: 文科的有前途啊
<iGoogle> 数学牛？那卖鱼的我见过一个，那真牛
<cfy> microcai: 文学呢？
<microcai>  Pwnna 要的就是纯数学
<Pwnna> iGoogle++
<caleb-> iGoogle++
<Pwnna> microcai: 杀了我算了。
<lifeng> Pwnna: 有一个做统计起家的商学院，和面向科技的人文学院
<cfy> 卖鱼的?
<myke2> cfy: ......
<Pwnna> 数学很无聊的。
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<cfy> myke2: 文科有前途
<Pwnna> ?
<caleb-> Pwnna: 被国内教育毒害了
<caleb-> 数学多有趣啊
<myke2> MaskRay: dag就是那种 |P| - 最大匹配 的
<caleb-> Pwnna: http://www.matrix67.com/blog/ # 快订这个有趣数学feed
 * lemonhall 我数学很烂。。所以不学经济学了。。。。
 * lemonhall 直接工作挣钱了
<MaskRay> myke2: 非 dag 不能这样做
<Pwnna> caleb-: .. 不在国内，仍然认为*纯*数学很无聊。应用数学好多了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 知道, 但是能否做?
<caleb-> 自从学了数学，腰也不疼了腿也不痛了浑身都有劲了
<lifeng> caleb-: 那个学计算机的人可能会感兴趣，真做数学的人不会觉得怎么样的
<myke2> caleb-: 牛
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<lemonhall> caleb-: 老奶奶你好
<myke2> MaskRay: 书上还有个算法, 不知道是否依赖于dag, 就是最小流
<microcai> caleb-:  就是就是
<Pwnna> caleb-: 我不是不喜欢数学。只不过很讨厌它的工作范围
<Pwnna> caleb-: 哇，看不懂中文的数学名词。。。 ~.~
<microcai> Pwnna:  应用数学可以去死了
<myke2> MaskRay: 拆点, 然后 容量下限 >= 1
<cfy> myke2: 你看过zsh的源代码？
<myke2> cfy: 没
<myke2> cfy: 我说如果你想知道那东西怎么回事
<cfy> pityonline:  myke2: 	我猜是这里	ret = fprintf(out, ": %ld:%ld;", (long)he->stim,
<myke2> cfy: 不需要在这里争论什么
<myke2> cfy: 直接看代码
<cfy> myke2: 不过那里没有写注释。
<MaskRay> myke2: 路径覆盖为1就对应找 Hamiltonian path
<pityonline> cfy: 那是什么？
<mausetot_> pityonline: 不知道
<cfy> myke2: 争论什么？是bug还是特性？
<MaskRay> myke2: 路径覆盖应该是 NP-hard 吧
<Pwnna> microcai: 不是指的算税什么的，我指的结合到物理或者CS。
<cfy> pityonline: 也没啥，输出的时候有':' 故意的。
<Pwnna> microcai: 光搞数学没啥意义
<cfy> 其实我觉得还是看文档好
<microcai> Pwnna: 我说的就是你指的
<pityonline> cfy: 是zsh那个特性是吗？
<mausetot_> pityonline: 不是
<microcai> Pwnna:  有意思啊！ 数论，偶也
<MaskRay> 数学完全看不下去。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 没有限制没个点仅仅被覆盖一次呢?
<cfy> pityonline: 默认特性了。我再搜搜文档。。。。我觉得我纯属蛋疼。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那看 具体数学。。。
<Pwnna> microcai: .. 恩数论看起来很有趣，不过没什么太大的应用可能性。。
<myke2> 数论有趣?
<myke2> ......
 * pityonline 这个 mausetot_ 是谁的 bot？怎么老是有一搭没一搭的？
<mausetot_> pityonline: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<Pwnna> microcai: 除了竞赛以外。数学竞赛可以去死。
<Pwnna> myke2: ..
<pityonline> cfy: 深入研究
<cfy> MaskRay: iGoogle ee，那人真得又不回我email了。。。。我有郁闷。。。
<Pwnna> 理论物理比理论数学要有趣的多。
<myke2> Pwnna: 数论, 完全看不下去
<microcai>  /me 数论最TMD的有意思了
<MaskRay> myke2: 怎么解决圈状的覆盖？
<mausetot_> MaskRay: 不知道
 * xiamx 连不上webqq...
<myke2> MaskRay: 我把他的算法帖一下, 主要一下子没感觉错
<Pwnna> myke2: 哇。。我还看得下去。
<myke2> MaskRay: 本来我想研究两种算法是否等价
<Pwnna> microcai: 数论最TMD没用了。
<MaskRay> caleb-: emacs/flawfinder/valgrind，还有些什么？
<lemonhall> ................................
<myke2> Pwnna: 什么解析数论什么的
<lemonhall> 今晚是数学愤青之夜？
<lifeng> Pwnna: 现代密码学没有数论不知会变成什么样子
<BiBilly> 今晚要变身的
<Pwnna> lemonhall: 要我们讲算法吗？
<Jagdwurst> 还是数值有用
<Pwnna> lifeng: 恩的确。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 我发现我推不出两种算法等价
<xnccm> 1.c:11: warning: zero-length gnu_printf format string  这个是什么警告额
 * lemonhall 我都不懂，也用不上。。很好。。。
<Pwnna> lifeng: 我就是这个意思。如果纯数学结合到CS或者物理之类的就有趣了
<xnccm> 请问有这种关于gcc的警告集不
 * lemonhall 真应该去学中文。。。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 贴一下吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 在Google, 如果找不到, 我重新看书复述
<cfy> xnccm: 零长度？的字符串么？
<xnccm> 额
<MaskRay> myke2: 啥书？
<lifeng> xnccm: 大概你写了类似printf("")的语句
<xnccm> 程序分析：用i控制行,j来控制列,根据i+j的和的变化来控制输出黑方格,还是白方格。，就是做个这个程序
<xnccm> 恩是的
<iGoogle> 没人安装hamachi 的吧
<Pwnna> iGoogle: 我。
<xnccm> 各位你们咋知道错在哪的，有没有这种错误解释集的
<cfy> xnccm: 不是说得挺清楚的？
<iGoogle> Pwnna: 额。你用这玩啥
<iGoogle> 赶紧说啊
<cfy> xnccm: 转到perl吧，perl有 diagnostics模块
<xnccm> cfy, ？？什么不是挺清楚
<myke2> MaskRay: 程序设计中常用的解题策略
<lifeng> xnccm: 然后前面那个11说的是第11行有问题
<Pwnna> iGoogle: 主要是跟同学玩游戏。另外上课时候可以突破防火墙。还有聊天功能。
<Pwnna> iGoogle: 其实就是一个VPN啊。
<cfy> xnccm: 零长度的格式化字符串啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 粗制滥造的, 很多都直接抄写集训队论文, 还有乱写的
<iGoogle> 是啊。玩啥嘛。就问这个。
<xnccm> 额，我想先学c，然后扩展
<xnccm> 大学四年不能荒废啊
<Pwnna> iGoogle: 原来玩CSS和Starcraft，现在没时间了。
<xnccm> 哦
<Pwnna> 还可以玩BF1942
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<myke2> caleb-: 数学帝
<Pwnna> iGoogle: 很多的。搜一下hamachi games.一堆就出来了
<iGoogle> 额。玩这，有平台，不需要hamachi吧
<cn2dy> iGoogle: 拜神
<iGoogle> 特殊的。比如etqw。只能这样玩的。
<Pwnna> iGoogle: 速度快一些，另外我们有的是盗版的:P
<xnccm> 谢谢各位，问题解决了
<xnccm> 少了一个空格，……
<Pwnna> iGoogle: 盗版的。。
<iGoogle> 都不玩游戏的。都是该死的linux geek
<myke2> MaskRay: 很多书看上去没有自己的想法, 都是简单的cp.
<cn2dy> iGoogle: 你geek么？
<iGoogle> 我要去打仗了
<cfy> roylez: 主席在不？
<cfy> iGoogle: 还打仗？！
<iGoogle> cn2dy: 你谁啊。
<Pwnna> iGoogle: 哈哈。把他们弄到Starcraft上。
<cfy> iGoogle: 去jp打么？
<iGoogle> 。
<cn2dy> iGoogle: 我是你tenzu哥啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 我也买了一本。。。p169 吧
<iGoogle> ！！
<iGoogle> @@
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥书？
 * cn2dy 睡觉去了
<cfy> 疼疼。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: <程序设计中常用的解题策略>
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。
<Pwnna> 有人懂graph Theory吗？
<cfy> 厄，我真是少见代码了。。。zsh的hist.c写了3000行。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 到处抄袭的。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 啊。。。。
<MaskRay> Pwnna: 啥问题？
<Pwnna> MaskRay: 想学。
<Pwnna> 最好是英文资料。。
<myke2> MaskRay: p129
<Pwnna> MaskRay: 想教我吗？
<Pwnna> :P
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得介绍KM算法不介绍对偶优化的书基本都不负责任
<MaskRay> Pwnna: 只会些算法图论
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道对偶优化
<myke2> MaskRay: bath去了, 你Google下, 有的
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是线性规划的强对偶
<Pwnna> MaskRay: 现在编东西需要用。。我没概念。。还没上本科呢。。
<cfy> pityonline: 没找到文档。不过，看了下代码，在hist.c里面，搜索 ":   ,我感觉这个无法配置的。
<lifeng> Pwnna: 又一个中学生？
<pityonline> cfy: 额，你还真有钻研的劲头儿
<pityonline> cfy: 像 : 是特殊符号吧？
<MaskRay> Pwnna: 什么东西？
<cfy> pityonline: 是个shell函数啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 网络流没办法解决圈状覆盖吧
<MaskRay> myke2: A minimum path cover consists of one path if and only if there is a Hamiltonian path in G. The Hamiltonian path problem is NP-complete, and hence the minimum path cover problem is NP-hard.
<pityonline> cfy: 我始终没理解函数是个什么意思……
<cfy> pityonline: 直接返回真，不干任何事情，好像差不多yes吧
<edison0354> pityonline: 话说你是学啥的？
<pityonline> edison0354: 很惭愧地说，我高二退学，到现在十年了，瞎琢磨而已
<edison0354> pityonline: 额
<pityonline> cfy: 其实我还是没弄懂你的意思……
<Pwnna> lifeng: 又一个？
<Pwnna> 电脑彻底死机了。
<Pwnna> hard-reset.
<cfy> pityonline: :)，我表达的不清楚
<pityonline> cfy: 这倒不是，可能大家都早看懂了，我还是不懂
<lifeng> Pwnna: 这里有其他中学生，国内LUG的邮件列表里偶尔也会出现中学生。
<pityonline> cfy: 我没有系统地学过这些东西，只是凭个人爱好瞎折腾而已
<cfy> pityonline: :)
<pityonline> cfy: 嘿嘿
<cfy> Pwnna: 到处都是中学生。。。我等表示压力很大。。。
<Pwnna> cfy: O.o
<caleb-> MaskRay: 我一般只用 flawfinder + valgrind
<caleb-> MaskRay: 其它工具多半都被这两个包了
<happyaron> myke2: match=native才出现不久啊。
<huangtingjia> happyaron: ÎÒÏëÖªµÀÎÒÏÖÔÚÊÇʲôid
<^k^> huangtingjia:say happyaron: 我想知道我现在是什么id in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<caleb-> MaskRay: http://www.harukizaemon.com/simian/ # 这个用来找重复代码的
<MaskRay> caleb-：flawfinder 很久没更新了？
<happyaron> huangtingjia: ?
<caleb-> MaskRay: 没漏洞不需要更新啊
<MaskRay> caleb-：主页上搜到的话：It requires Python 1.5 or greater to run (Python 1.3 or earlier won't work).
<caleb-> MaskRay: 很多牛逼软件写好就不更新了
<huangtingjia> happyaron: ¾ÍÊÇ·¢¸öÐÅÏ¢¿´ÏÂÎÒµÄid
<^k^> huangtingjia:say happyaron: 就是发个信息看下我的id in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<xiamx> 为什么我的 webqq empathy都登陆不上。。。
<caleb-> MaskRay: TeX 版本才 3.1415926
 * MaskRay 不知道 Python 1.5 是什么时代。。。
<happyaron> happyaron: o
<happyaron> ...
<MaskRay> caleb-: 好吧
<fhong> ÎÒÊÔÊÔÎÒµÄÉèÖÃokÁËûÓÐ
<^k^> fhong:say 我试试我的设置ok了没有 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<fhong> Õâ»ØºÃÁËûÄØ£¿
<^k^> fhong:say 这回好了没呢？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<fhong> how can i change my font
<fhong> i use colloquy for mac
<fhong> do anybody can help?
<edison0354> fhong: 用adium吧
<fhong> edison0354:  let me have a try
<fhong> 好了？
<fhong> edison0354: 好了
<edison0354> fhong: 恩
<myke2> cfy: 啥时侯我变成学文科的了......
<cfy> myke2: 感觉。
<myke2> cfy: 感觉帝
<cfy> myke2: 数学帝
<myke2> cfy: 吾人数学烂的好吧
<cfy> myke2: 那我表示没有学过数学。
<myke2> cfy: 对了, 那书你买了么
<cfy> myke2: 买了
<myke2> cfy: 感觉如何
 * cfy Thought is already is late, exactly is the earliest time.
<cfy> myke2: 不错，是大头部
<cfy> myke2: 学校为啥不用这本书呢。。。
<Pwnna> lifeng: 另外一个是ultimatebuster吧？ :P 那个也是我
<kenifanying> 奇怪，我的mutt可以接收信件，但是不能发信，大家帮我看看……
<kenifanying> 用的是debian squeeze,fetchmail + procmail + mutt +msmtp组合
<myke2> cfy: 这是50, 60年代用的教材
<myke2> cfy: 我国
<cfy> myke2: 嗯，现在也可以用。
<cfy> 好像k&R
<myke2> cfy: ?
<cfy> 国内的谈好强的书是ansi前的。。。
<myke2> cfy: 没, 我说微积分的书
<cfy> myke2: 我觉得不用C的哪些专业如果要学编程完全可以学haskell和lisp
<cfy> perl也不错。简单。学好了就可以写程序了。
<myke2> cfy: 我说前两天微积分的书
<cfy> 还可以发展emacser党
<cfy> myke2: 嗯，我说别的一样
<myke2> cfy: 不懂你的逻辑
<dIbMx2> 谭浩强，好久没听到这个名字了。
 * myke2 吾远离emacs
<cfy> myke2: 我说好多经典的书都不是教材了。。。
<cfy> dIbMx2: 离学校久了吧？
<kenifanying> Error sending message, child exited 127 (Exec error.).
 * dIbMx2 还呆在emacs的erc中
<kenifanying> 用mutt发信的时候出现这个，怎么回事？
<cfy> 好熟悉的nick....
<myke2> cfy: 微积分的书, 现在用某些人的话说, 太简单了
<dIbMx2> cfy: 好久了。
<cfy> dIbMx2: 嗯:)
<cfy> myke2: 唉，我还需努力啊。人家大一的入门书籍，我大二要结束了还没看完。。。
<cfy> myke2: 错了。
<myke2> cfy: ?
<cfy> myke2: 原来具体数学是 斯坦福大三大四的人学的
<myke2> cfy: 我只知道苏联的教材
<myke2> cfy: 知道一点点
<cfy> myke2: 哦。我从书的前言看的
<cfy> myke2: 你这么晚睡，父母没意见的？
<myke2> cfy: 差不多睡了
<cfy> myke2: :)
<lemonhall> 唔。。。3月20号了。。。
 * microcai tiem flay 
 * microcai tiem fly 
<lifeng> microcai: 没一个写对的
 * microcai time fly 
<microcai> libsoup 一个 bug 导致我花了那么多时间去排错
<microcai> shit
<lifeng> 锄禾日当午，没有coding苦，对着C++，一调一下午。
<Pwnna> haha
<lifeng> 锄禾日当午，不如coding苦，调了一下午，BUG还得补
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> 典型的写之前没有准备的。。
<microcai> Pwnna: ?
<microcai> Pwnna:  我发现了 bug 造福多少人啊！
<lifeng> 水木上某人的签名档
<lifeng> 锄禾日当午，不如coding苦，Bug刚补完，结构需重组
<lifeng> 锄禾日当午，哪有coding苦，Bug改不完，无言见列祖。
<Pwnna> o.o
<BiBilly> 好诗
<BiBilly> good night
<steelgeek> 今天是月圆之夜
<lifeng> 七龙珠里的孙悟空要变猩猩了
<happyaron> lol
<lifeng> 然后龟仙人用龟派气功把月亮灭了
<happyaron> 哈哈
<Scriptkids> 问个问题啦..
<Scriptkids> 在ubuntu里边怎么在本地架设网站阿?就是访问loaclhost 然后是本地的网站的
 * yudun 啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！大吼一声放松一下
<yudun> -_-居然还有人进
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: pro7
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-20
<lvyiwang> hi
<maya> :)
<ZhangNing> 请问在路由器下能使用wget吗？
<fanzeyi> 这跟路由器有啥关系。。
<ZhangNing> fanzeyi: 我在学校的时候还好好的，回家了wget总是显示404错误
<fanzeyi> ZhangNing: 哎 你直接访问这个地址呢？
<fanzeyi> ZhangNing: 是不是被删除了还是换链接了。。
<ZhangNing> fanzeyi: 浏览器可以访问
<fanzeyi> ZhangNing: 试试curl
<ZhangNing> fanzeyi: 但是wget就是404错误了
<ZhangNing> fanzeyi: 我想下载一个论坛，然后离线浏览
<fanzeyi> ZhangNing: ....这跟404又有啥关系……
<ZhangNing> fanzeyi: 我用的命令是wget -mk -np http://moneyschool.msn.ynet.com/
<ZhangNing> fanzeyi: 然后终端就是404错误了
<Pwnna> dropbox被墙了吗？
<fanzeyi> Pwnna: 被墙1年多了吧。。
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 想往国内发文件。。
<fanzeyi> ZhangNing: wget版本？ 难道不支持302转向？
<pityonline> Pwnna: 网站被墙了，客户端没被墙
<ZhangNing> fanzeyi: 1.12
<fanzeyi> pityonline: 客户端如果不改hosts一样连不上啊
<ZhangNing> fanzeyi: 在学校的时候还能正常使用，可是回家之后就这样了
<Pwnna> pityonline: 就是准备用public folder发文件呢。。
<fanzeyi> ZhangNing: 我得也是
<Pwnna> 有没有什么其他的办法？
<fanzeyi> ZhangNing: 具体什么提示？
<pityonline> fanzeyi: 我记得1.0发布的时候是不用改host的，我一直用vpn，没感觉
<fanzeyi> pityonline: 被墙之后一直要改…………
<pityonline> Pwnna: 链接都是被墙的
<pityonline> fanzeyi: 我这里不需要了
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 国内有什么file host?
<fanzeyi> pityonline: 我必须改才能连上。。
<fanzeyi> Pwnna: 115吧...
<Pwnna> 需要传文件回去。。
<pityonline> fanzeyi: 我们的网络情况不一样
<fanzeyi> Pwnna: Cloudapp也被墙了。。 或者min.us试试？
<ZhangNing> fanzeyi: http://code.bulix.org/5br44t-79570   我贴上去了
<fanzeyi> pityonline:  = =好吧 我是联通
<Pwnna> fanzeyi: 我不知道。。
<Pwnna> 大家知道min.us被墙了吗？
<pityonline> fanzeyi: 我一直用 vpn
<fanzeyi> Pwnna: 没
<Pwnna> ok
<Pwnna> 8MB的MP3。呵呵
<fanzeyi> ZhangNing: 等下 我打电话
<ZhangNing> fanzeyi: 恩，麻烦你了
 * huangg 利比亚战争了- -
<wm-fz> 我想吧/
<wm-fz> 我想把/usr/LIWord/LIWord.sh 链接到 /usr/bin  应该怎么做？
<huangg> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12776418
<fanzeyi> ZhangNing: wget -m -k -np http://money.msn.com.cn/ -e robots=off
<ZhangNing> fanzeyi: 还是一样
<ZhangNing> fanzeyi: http://code.bulix.org/a6i6s9-79571
<Loongjiang> hi
<cfy> hillo
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> emacs
<tusooa> 'log
<cfy> 'log
<cfy> `log
<tusooa> 发现中文输入的问题
<tusooa> shell里边read xxx , 然后输入中文，结果发现，按backspace的时候，只能退半格，显示出问题了。
<cfy> linuxsir还是没好。。。
<tusooa> ls
<wheat0r> 有没有办法让 compiz 忽略窗口中的文字？不管半透明还是  blur 都搞的字体看不清，实在太脑残了
<franj> 问一个弱弱的问题，我正在用awesome，用一般的gui程序像firefox\eclipse等，它们的菜单栏和状态栏的height都比较大,很占空间，这个可以设置的么。。
<wheat0r> 有没有办法让 compiz 忽略窗口中的文字？
<mike-w> hi
<mike-w> 我有个问题：怎么在终端中打开终端
<mike-w> 或者说，ubuntu的终端叫什么名字阿
<dIbMx2> 看设置，一般gnome是gnome-terminal
<mike-w> oh
<mike-w> 试一下...
<wheat0r> 有没有办法让 compiz 忽略窗口中的文字？
<juk> mike-w: 在你的路由器
<juk> mike-w: 还有http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=90255
<mike-w> ?
<juk> linux的火墙
<mike-w> anyone uses codeblocks?
<juk> mike-w: 有时候
<juk> 一般没用
<mike-w> vim?
<mike-w> 高手啊...
<juk> _VIM_
<mike-w> 调试时就gdb?
<mike-w> 听起来很恐怖...
<juk> 和valgrind
<kilior> 现在有人知道怎么编译mplayer吗？
<juk> mike-w: 你奇怪
<dIbMx2> kilior: 可以去看blfs，那儿很详细。
<kilior> 。。。
<kilior> 最新的代码有编译错误。
<yizer> 谁能帮助我解决latex支持中文的问题
<dIbMx2> kilior: 噢。
<juk> yizer: #latex ?
<void1> 装ctex，少折腾
<dIbMx2> yizer: 有段时间没碰latex了，原来xetex支持还是挺好的。
<juk> kilior: #programming 友好多高手，但你必须先学习怎么问
<mike-w> 是不是把/var/cache/apt/archieve里的东西备份就可以避免重装时更新
<fanzeyi> 哎 有人会用beautiful soup么。
<yizer> ctex有linux版本？
<yizer> dIbMx2: ctex有linux版本？
<void1> 不好意思，没有，搞错了
<yizer> to void1:谁会阿。。。
<yizer> void1: 都快恶心死了。。CTEX也不是很会用阿
<pocoyo> mike-w: 可以做本地源。 只是直接放在那个文件夹里面 貌似不起作用。
<void1> 放弃latex呗 :)
<yizer> void1: 那用啥= =
<void1> 那要看做什么事
<yizer> void1: ctex你会用么？
<void1> 写过一篇论文
<void1> 不过以后再也不想用了
<yizer> 额。。为什么我在网上下的模板用不了
<yizer> 解释一下
<yizer> 可以么？
<yizer> 我装了CTEX
<lifeng> yizer: 你可以先去看看The Not So Short Introduction to LATEX2ε，有中文版，对latex有些基本的概念后再说。这事欲速而不达
<yizer> lifeng: 3q
<xxd_> import java.awt.Frame;
<xxd_> public class TestFrame {
<xxd_> 	public static void main( String args[]) {
<xxd_> 		Frame f = new Frame("Hello GUI");
<xxd_> 		f.setSize( 200,100);
<xxd_> 		f.setVisible( true);
<xxd_> ？？？？？
<Stifler> test
<Stifler> hi
<xxd_> ?
<xxd_> 怎么弄啊
<xxd_> import java.awt.Frame;
<xxd_> public class TestFrame {
<xxd_> 	public static void main( String args[]) {
<xxd_> 		Frame f = new Frame("Hello GUI");
<xxd_> 		f.setSize( 200,100);
<fanzeyi> ZhangNing: 哎 你直接访问这个地址呢？
 * Stifler 东张西望
<xxd_> ？
<xxd_> 谁给我解答下 a
<xxd_> import java.awt.Frame;
<xxd_> public class TestFrame {
<xxd_> 	public static void main( String args[]) {
<xxd_> 		Frame f = new Frame("Hello GUI");
<xxd_> 		f.setSize( 200,100);
<xxd_> 		f.setVisible( true);
<if_else> irssi 切换主题带命令是哪一个？谢谢
<Stifler> xxd_: 贴代码请移到xxx
<xxd_> ？
<xxd_> xxx?
<xxd_> #xxx?
<xxd_> join #xxx
<Stifler> xxd_: 地址我忘了，请不要直接贴超过5行的代码
<pocoyo> Stifler: /topic
<fanzeyi> http://code.bulix.org/
<neaghfoz> 玩minecraft的有没有？
<Stifler> neaghfoz: 啥游戏?
<neaghfoz> Stifler, 别人介绍的。。。不过在Linux上玩不了，是Java游戏，鼠标可以动，就是键盘动不了
<Stifler> neaghfoz: java还是算了
<yilian> 机械工业出版社的书貌似都是神作
<NoIE> 我以前经常看。
<Stifler> 一点了。。
 * Stifler 开始三国
<Evanescence> 有人可以访问这个网址吗？ www.penguinsightings.org
<maya> 问 美国人民有没有民主
<franj> Evanescence: 翻墙可以，不过返回SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3
<franj> Protocol mismatch.
<franj> sshd开在80端口？
<NoIE> 不能。
<NoIE> http://books.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/03/19/1419206&amp;from=rss
<NoIE> 对程序员最具影响的书籍
<Stifler> NoIE: 怎样才算程序员?
<NoIE> 我一本都没看过，抽时间去趟西天。
<NoIE> 西单（图书大厦）
<neaghfoz> TAOCP才第9啊。。
<franj> sicp我看了好几年了，汗。。。
<neaghfoz> franj, 我也是额。。看了很久，没能坚持看完
<Stifler> 还是那本21天学会C语言经典
<neaghfoz> 算法导论封面快翻烂了，可是里面内容一半以上没看过
<franj> neaghfoz: 同类啊。。。
<fanzeyi> 没烂的路过……
<neaghfoz> 当年在*-pub买的，纸质无比差
<NoIE> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/03/20/0230250
<NoIE> DEX：Debian派生版合作计划
<if_else> ls
<kenifanying> 各位高手，用mutt出问题了，帮帮忙……
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 直接抛问题……
<kenifanying> 发信的时候一直提示错误，Error sending message, child exited 127 (Exec error.).
<kenifanying> 什么问题？
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 你用什么软件发信的？
<kenifanying> 我的所有的配置文件贴在这里：http://paste.debian.net/111311
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,用的msmtp
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 额 我用的不是这个。。
<kenifanying> 奇怪的是我用evolution却可以好好的收信发信……
<fanzeyi> set sendmail="/usr/bin/msmtp"
<fanzeyi> 。。。。
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 你写成 set sendmail="usr/bin/msmtp" 了 显然会出问题啊
<kenifanying> 哪里问题？
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: .muttrc里面
<kenifanying> 怎么 改？
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: /usr/bin/msmtp ...
<kenifanying> 诶，可以再具体点不？
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 就是改成 set sendmail="/usr/bin/msmtp"
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 你少写个/
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,晕死……可以了貌似，为了这个“/”，我从昨天下午5点多一直弄到现在……
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: =v=
<kenifanying> msmtp: cannot set X509 trust file /home/qide/.certs/ for TLS session: Error
<kenifanying> +while reading file.
<kenifanying> msmtp: could not send mail (account default from /home/qide/.msmtprc)
<kenifanying> 这个什么错误？
<fanzeyi> 在.msmtprc 里面加 tls_certcheck off
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,又是失误，之前把tls_trust_file给该了，以为那的问题，
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 额。。
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 不过这样有点小危险。。
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,谢谢了哈，嘿嘿……
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,我也不是很清除，copy网上的配置，自己想用Mutt，但是不知道怎么弄，gmail要ssl或者tls认证不要用那个吗？
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 呃 不是 那个选项是说不验证证书的有效
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,那一般是要设置成tls_certcheck on吧？
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 默认是on
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,Thanks！
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 不用=v=
<flay> 我设置的off
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,你用的什么发信？exim4 还是sendmail?
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: msmtp = =|| 刚刚去查我配置文件的时候才发现
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,默认的exim4不知道怎么配置，网上写的很乱……
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 表示其他的配置文件都太复杂…… 懒得弄。。
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,蒽，貌似就msmtp最简单了……
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 我全部配好之后才发现其实Mutt自己带的有收信的东西……
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,诶，貌似有，但是现在还不知道怎么用……
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 网上有几篇说的…… 不过弄好了就懒得配了。。
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,休息，过几时看看，就那个“/”弄得我头晕脑胀……
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 哎 你都不知道*uix系的路径写法么。。
<kenifanying> fanzeyi,不是，是有的时候就会短路了，很难发信错在哪里，然后一直找其它原因……
<fanzeyi> kenifanying: 额。我有时候也会= =
<happyaron> ...
<myke2> 请问Windows下的~/.vim应该在哪里
<reiv> myke2: 应该是vimrc，大概在C:\windows\Document and Settings\USER_NAME\下面
<fanzeyi> Documents and */user/
<fanzeyi> 名字叫_vimrc = =
<fanzeyi> 好吧 斜杠反了
<myke2> reiv: 不是说_vimrc
<fanzeyi> myke2: 哦哦。。 我也错了。
<myke2> reiv: Linux下不是有.vim里面可以存储各种本地信息的么？
<myke2> reiv: 比如color
<fanzeyi> 我没说错频道吧。。。
<myke2> 还有windows下是否有命令行的irc软件
<reiv> myke2: 在win32上没见过.vim
<myke2> reiv: 所以目前我只能存储在全局vimfiles中了
<reiv> myke2: 用cygwin吧。基本上我不用gvim了。
<myke2> reiv: cygwin几乎不能跑
<myke2> reiv: Windows 7 下的黑体是否是微软雅黑?
 * edison0354 Mozilla中国将举行Firefox 4正式版发布庆祝活动
 * edison0354 离我们学校好近……
<lvlv> 在哪
<lvlv> 庆祝活动在哪啊
<lvlv> 我想使用最新内核，怎么做啊
<edison0354> lvlv: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/137753.htm
<xnccm> 我的firefox小孩一样
<xnccm> 有时能用有时不能用
<xnccm> 全看它的心情好坏
<lvlv> edison0354, ,谢谢啊
<NoIE> 用稳定版试试。
<xnccm> NoIE, 恩
<aminixfan> 真想参加ff4派对啊，可惜太远了
<myke2> reiv: gvim还可以ConqueTerm
<NoIE> 九点半到十一点半，我怎么回家？
<myke2> FF4何时发布?3.22?
<aminixfan> ff的手机版用的也是gecko内核么？
<aminixfan> myke2: 23吧
<myke2> aminixfan: RC2都出来了
<aminixfan> 恩 我从b7一路跟过来的
<reiv> myke2: 其实vim我不熟。没听过ConqueTerm...
<oliver661> hi
<tusooa> ls
<myke2> 还有请问为何gvim在windows下编辑后总会留下~的一个临时文件
<Evanescence> 怎么让系统记录当内存使用超过60%的时候，内存占用最多的几个进程 ？
<Evanescence> myke2: 那是备份，是你在打开之前就有的，你可以取消它，好像是关于backup的选项？在配置文件里
<myke2> Evanescence: 我去看看
<firelady> irc://freenode/linux110
<myke2> Evanescence: 是backup, Linux下好像是编辑完了交换文件就删除了
<myke2> Evanescence: 对的， writebackup是交换文件, backup是备份
<myke2> Windows下ConqueTerm好像有问题， 编码问题似乎是
<myke2> 谁用Emacs的
<wwliu> myke2: ??
 * tusooa 
<myke2> wwliu: how about emacs in windows
<tusooa> 吾用
<tusooa> 没试过。没有闻到死了。
<wwliu> myke2: 没有linux下那么好用，不过也不错的
<wwliu> myke2: 如果习惯用emacs的话
<myke2> wwliu: vim的ConqueTerm在win下一塌糊涂
<reiv> myke2: emacs在win32下面很好用。
<wwliu> what is ConqueTerm?
<myke2> wwliu: 有点像emacs的shell
<wwliu> myke2: 嗯
<reiv> myke2: 我从来不用emacs的shell，直接用cygwin.
<wwliu> myke2: emacs有eshell, term-mode(multi-term)等
<wwliu> 应该功能都差不多吧，不挑剔了
<wwliu> myke2: 不懂vim...
<wwliu> reiv: 可以在emacs窗口里调cygwin的bash
<wwliu> reiv: 有一个统一的窗口比较方便，我在emacs里编辑，与shell交互，irc聊天，听歌....
<myke2> wwliu: 不懂emacs
<reiv> wwliu: 习惯了在emacs里编辑，然后用term的。
<wwliu> myke2: 可以尝试玩一下
<myke2> wwliu: 一般都开vimpulse开的, 对我而言没什么必要性
<myke2> wwliu: 在linux下
<reiv> myke2: 在emacs里面用viper吧。
<myke2> wwliu: 在windows就不同了
<myke2> reiv: vimpulse更强大些
<reiv> myke2: 那个是什么？
<myke2> reiv: 但是切换buffer我不会, vim的键无效的, 必须是M-x还是什么的
<myke2> reiv: google之
<reiv> myke2: 是pulse而不是pluse？
<wwliu> myke2: 用得方便就行，工具的东西，vi也很牛的
<reiv> myke2: 那个还是基于viper的..
<myke2> wwliu: 主要是windows下没有tiling wm
<tusooa> ls
<wolftankk> 掉线的人好多
<xorange> test
<pocoyo`> xorange: 泉涸，鱼相与处于陆，相呴以湿，相濡以沫，不如相忘于江湖。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<xorange> new here
 * xorange testing code
<xorange> test
<pocoyo`> xorange: 支教归来～几点感受：　1.老师是伟大的，尤其是小学老师；2.孩子是天真的，尤其是山里的孩子；3.天下没有最大的蜘蛛，只有更大的；4.没有网络，人自然就早睡早起了；5.最好的减肥方法就是每天用同样的菜谱并坚持一周；6.很想你 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<xorange> .
 * xorange test ag
<xorange> me
<nsdy> 对程序员最具影响的，每个程序员都应该阅读的书籍
<nsdy> http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/books/
 * reiv 不是程序员.
<GeorgeXiecn> 人
<GeorgeXiecn> 服
<myke2> 看来wine wordviewer是个不错的选择
<GeorgeXiecn> 呵呵
<GeorgeXiecn> 魅族来的吗
<GeorgeXiecn> 。。
<cfy> myke2: 作业做完了？
<Avman> sm ?
<Avman> 什么？
<Avman> 有人不，冒个泡
<pocoyo`> Avman: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Avman> 不男不女的有码
<GeorgeXiecn> 要熊猫吗
<Avman> 熊猫不分男女码
<GeorgeXiecn> 是呀
<myke2> cfy: 什么作业
<Avman>  = =。
<Avman> 看用户名，
<GeorgeXiecn> 数量有限，预念从速
<Avman> 就知道我要啥
<GeorgeXiecn> 你要男  马上男  要女 马上女  熊猫是你最好的选择
<cfy> myke2: 难道没作业的么。。。。
<Avman> 那来个试试
<GeorgeXiecn> 可惜价格怕你承受不起  熊猫只服务领导级别的
<Avman> 乃乃个褪的，不可以发图。
<Avman> 闪人了
<GeorgeXiecn> 图有毒
<Avman> 你自己留着慢慢享受把
<gebjgd> AVman= avshare?
<GeorgeXiecn> 人呀
<GeorgeXiecn> 熊猫表示无奈～～～
<GeorgeXiecn> 55
<broken_lemon> ?
<GeorgeXiecn> 魅族频道来了个人走了
<GeorgeXiecn> - -
<GeorgeXiecn> - -
<GeorgeXiecn> 有魅族来的吗
<xorange> 什么意思?
<GeorgeXiecn> - -
<GeorgeXiecn> 没啥 我是教大家IRC
<GeorgeXiecn> 竟然不知道IRC的人太多了  总QQ不好
<GeorgeXiecn> QQ那么监视你  你不反感呀
<xorange> 我今天刚学的
<xorange> 才连上来
<xorange> :D
<GeorgeXiecn> 哈  借这里教大家IRC，希望UBUNTU不生气
<xorange> 为什么ubuntu.cn端口老是变啊
<xorange> 我刚用6668连上来了
<broken_lemon> 还有什么好频道么
<xorange> 下去又不行了，现在用的是6665
<broken_lemon> 我一直是6667呀
<cfy> GeorgeXiecn: 老师？
<GeorgeXiecn> 可能是安全原因  端口不知道的  可能被其他程序占用了
<xorange> 恩
<xorange> 就是麻烦了点
<GeorgeXiecn> 呵呵
<GeorgeXiecn> 可以 WEBIRC的
<GeorgeXiecn> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<broken_lemon> 一开始用的webirc。。。
<xorange> 恩我知道
<GeorgeXiecn> 我就是WEBIRC的
<broken_lemon> 现在用empathy和xchat
<xorange> 强迫症的不想用webirc- -
<GeorgeXiecn> 恩  软件的话 聊天有记录  还有提醒
<xorange> 我是用的pidgin啦
<GeorgeXiecn> 我再去论坛喊喊
<broken_lemon> 我搞好久才用empathy登上去。。。
<GeorgeXiecn> - -
<GeorgeXiecn> 我只用过XCHAT
<cfy> myke2: 表示，添加了一个个人的源以后，我的视频转换问题解决了。。
<broken_lemon> 光聊天就用xchat。。。要挂着就用empathy。
<GeorgeXiecn> 这2 有啥区别
<xorange> = = 右上角是empathy
<xorange> 我也想用empathy- -
<broken_lemon> xchat聊着爽。。。empathy就主要私隐和挂着。。。
<GeorgeXiecn> 私隐  能IP隐掉吗
<xorange> ……
<broken_lemon> 我在empathy用的是roddenberry.freenode.net的服务器。
<broken_lemon> 我还不知道能不能隐IP呢。
<GeorgeXiecn> 去研究下啊  能的话 告诉我
<broken_lemon> 。。。我看看。。。
<xorange> 有什么比较有趣的聊天室啊
<xorange> 有没有什么书签之类的收藏聊天室啊
<broken_lemon> 收藏有啊。
<wm-fz> liste
<wm-fz> list
<myke2> cfy: 你喜欢unsigned int还是int
<broken_lemon> xchat还能加好友。。。
<GeorgeXiecn> 那是
<cfy> myke2: 你说比赛的时候么？如果是普通用，我肯定是int,因为看到过文章，说即使用不到负数的数值，也尽量int.比赛的话，考虑到数的大小，或许会用到unsigned int
<myke2> cfy: 但是unsigned int的/比int快
<feng> hi
<broken_lemon> 为什么即使用不到负数也尽量int啊？
<cfy> myke2: 真的？
<broken_lemon> hi。
<cfy> myke2: 怎么会呢？
<broken_lemon> 为什么即使用不到负数也尽量int啊？求解。。
<myke2> cfy: 你测试下
<myke2> cfy: 我从集训队论文看见的
<cfy> myke2: 不过，不是也说用doube，不用float一样吧。
<GeorgeXiecn> 其实可以开个FilmTV频道的 以后  不过在一起暖和
<cfy> myke2: 找个人问下
<cfy> Kandu: 在不？问下int是不是比unsigned int慢啊。。。。
<GeorgeXiecn> 有多少魅族来的了
<feng> int 和 unsigned int 应该是一差不多吧，range 一样， 范围不同。 如果说int是 -5 到 +5, unsigned int 就是 0到10
<broken_lemon> 我也是这么想。。。
<infinet> shell的问题：在命令行下export http_proxy=http://xxxxx后，echo $http_proxy显示http://xxxxx。但把它写到shell script里执行后再echo $http_proxy怎么是空白
<broken_lemon> 如果不用负数的话。那unsigned能用的正数范围要大。。
<GeorgeXiecn> -
<GeorgeXiecn> 还是。。。
<Guest22108> 什么情况？
<feng> 1+1=2
<GeorgeXiecn> 吃饭
<GeorgeXiecn> 大家吃饭了。。。。
<broken_lemon> 还没做饭。。
<ofan> infinet: export只影响当前进程和子进程
<GeorgeXiecn> 是不是没盐 做饭呀
<wwliu> broken_lemon: 只要不溢出，不用负数的情况也用int -->原因可参考<<C++ primer>>的数据类型部分
<broken_lemon> wwliu:哦。我看看。谢谢～
<vic> 没盐其实很好办的，哭一通，拿坩埚蒸发一下 不就出来盐了  娃哈哈
<GeorgeXiecn> 哪位老大  WEBIRC怎么针对一个人说话呀
<broken_lemon> vic:要这么说汗水也能弄出盐啊。。。
<broken_lemon> “/msg 名字“  引号去掉
<vic> broken_lemon: 宾果，你悟性不错 哈哈
<broken_lemon> 名字后面空格加你说的话。
<cfy> http://bytes.com/topic/c/answers/216031-efficiency-concern-when-really-use-unsigned-ints-when-not
<GeorgeXiecn> 混  那是密语吧
<GeorgeXiecn> 我要的是  像 <vic> broken_lemon: 宾果，你悟性不错 哈哈                         本人 目标人 ： 话
<GeorgeXiecn> 我不要密语发送
<GeorgeXiecn> 密语发送 还不如开房间呢
<vic> GeorgeXiecn: tab补全啊
<GeorgeXiecn> VIC 怎么补全
<broken_lemon> vic这么短不用补了吧。。
<GeorgeXiecn> 。 。
<vic> GeorgeXiecn: 输入你要说话的人的名字的第一个字符，然后tab
<GeorgeXiecn> vic: 得到
<GeorgeXiecn> OKLE
<GeorgeXiecn> vic: 呵呵 不错
<vic> GeorgeXiecn: 呵呵
<GeorgeXiecn> vic: 我 一直以为WEBIRC不能这样
<vic> GeorgeXiecn: 。。。。。。试玩之后在以为
<GeorgeXiecn> vic:   哈哈  终于超级月亮了
<happyaron> GeorgeXiecn: 变身了?
<broken_lemon> 天气阴的要死。。
<GeorgeXiecn> happyaron:  今晚
<GeorgeXiecn> 今晚还会有吗  昨晚下雨  现在还阴天
<lei`>  字体在kde里配置了还写配置文件吗？
<happyaron> ...
<vic> lei`: 不写不给力啊
<infinet> ofan:谢谢
<vic> lei`: 不过一般在kde的系统设置里配置完后，只需要配置一下字体顺序就ok了。。。
<lei`> vic: 要写配置文件配置顺序还是有图形工具
<vic> 在踌躇一会吃啥
<lei`> vic: 我不太会
<vic> lei`: 等一下啊
<GeorgeXiecn> vic: 外面下鱼了
<Kandu> cfy: 你听谁说的？
<vic> lei`: http://wenq.org/cloud/fcdesigner_local.html# 去这配置字体顺序 然后复制一下就ok了
<vic> GeorgeXiecn: 。。。。没下虾？
<lei`> vic: 这个真是很方便
<GeorgeXiecn> vic: 一起的呀  虾鱼
<Colin-shzsc> GeorgeXiecn: ……没下刀子？
<GeorgeXiecn> Colin-shzsc:  这不怪我  刀子被监管了
<vic> lei`: 必须滴啊。。
<vic> GeorgeXiecn: 那螃蟹呢
<GeorgeXiecn> 当前在线 53445 人, 注册会员: 2087729 位, 今日发帖: 22734, 最高日: 137117  吸引来多少魅族的了
<vic> 摩托那款三防的手机 戴妃 怎么样？
<vic> 最近炒的比较火 啊 貌似
<GeorgeXiecn> vic: 螃蟹不下  ，你就在河塘里 自己捞  什么都下，上帝表示很忙
<GeorgeXiecn> 戴妃  我朋友也买的  2200买的
<GeorgeXiecn> 吃饭鸟
<vic> GeorgeXiecn: 怎么个状况？
<cfy> myke2: 貌似是有说法。不过，还是算法啥的改进快吧
<Colin-shzsc> GeorgeXiecn: 下螃蟹岂不是更好，河蟹遍野，蟹天蟹地！
<Kandu> cfy: 就算有快，也是神仙都感覺不出的快,我們凡人操什麼心呢
<stevevan> 进来看看
<stevevan> 看不到说话啊
<stevevan> 没人说话
<myke2> cfy: 算法改进 太难
<cfy> Kandu: myke2: 那综合优化好了。关键部位，asm
<stevevan> 终于看到说了
<myke2> cfy: 还有对a[1..n]求和
<cfy> myke2: 你怎么做？
<myke2> cfy: 论文上写法比较多, 有些是asm的, 还用了mmx, sse2什么的指令集, 我就取非asm的
<cfy> myke2: 哦。。。
<myke2> cfy: 假定n是4的倍数, 他做法是每4个做, 就是s1 += a[1]; s2 += a[2]; s3 += a[3]; s4 += a[4] 等等, 最后s = s1 + s2 + s3 + s4;
<myke2> cfy: 还有他的实现中用指针
<cfy> myke2: a[3]和*(a+3)么？
<myke2> cfy: 稍等, 我去看下
<myke2> cfy: 我搞错了, 他没用指针
<cfy> myke2: ...
<cfy> myke2: 指针和数组写法没差别的吧
<myke2> cfy: 有
<myke2> cfy: 不是你这样
<myke2> cfy: 比如for (int *x = &a[n]; x >= a; x--)
<cfy> 那不就是a+n么?
<myke2> cfy: 和for (int i = n; i >= 0; i--)
<Kandu> myke2: 我覺得他這樣做,只會更慢. n 個數， Sn+= a[n] 就要從 mm 讀 Sn 讀 a[n] 然後寫 Sn,最後一個總和，也就是 4n 次 mm 操作。而你直接 for 循環做的話。s+= a[n] 需要 n+1 次 mm 操作就夠了
<cfy> myke2: 哦。差别不大吧，你现在n,那以后也是要加a的吧
<myke2> Kandu: 他说cpu内部会打乱寄存器
<kenifanying> 使用procmail的时候，总是得不到想要的结果，所有的邮件都跑到personal那里去了，各位帮忙看看我的配置哪里有问题：http://paste.debian.net/111319/
<Kandu> myke2: 怎麼個打亂法?
<aiwanmei> 大家好？
<pocoyo`> aiwanmei: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<aiwanmei> 谁回复的？
<aiwanmei> 你好
<aiwanmei> 大家好？
<pocoyo`> aiwanmei: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<myke2> Kandu: 什么CPU流水线, 我没看懂
<Kandu> myke2: 最拖慢操作的 mm 操作。mm 的速度怎麼都比不上 cpu 內部的速度的
<Kandu> myke2: 最重要的是減少 mm io 吧
<myke2> Kandu: 他有数据
<myke2> Kandu: 怎么会是4n次呢
<cfy> n+4次么？
<cfy> n+3次，本来是n-1次么
<Kandu> myke2: 取 Sn, 取 a[n] 存 sn,這樣就 3n。最後加起來，又是  1*n
<myke2> Kandu: s1, s2, s3, s4会优化成寄存器吧
<Kandu> myke2: 唔,如果是 risc 估計會。但是比賽用的 x86 cisc
<myke2> Kandu: 他反正有测试的数据
<cfy> Kandu: myke2,那一个寄存器。连续加，不行么？
<myke2> cfy: 一个的那个也是优化成寄存器的
<Kandu> cfy: 直接用 for 可以的。像他那樣，不行的。特別是 x86 內部寄存器這麼少的情況下
<cfy> myke2: 为啥比不上四个？
<aiwanmei> 你们在说啥？？？
<cfy> myke2: 你的意思不是四个？是n个？尽可能多是吧？
<myke2> cfy: 不是可能多 就是4个
<myke2> cfy: 不是因为多所以
<cfy> myke2: 就是4个？！比1个快很多？
<aiwanmei> ？？？
<myke2> cfy: å¿«50%
<myke2> cfy: 我也不太明白
<cfy> aiwanmei: 说如何最快把一个数组的和求出来
<myke2> cfy: 说cpu的乱序执行
<cfy> myke2: 好高级。。。。
<myke2> cfy: uop什么的, 表示完全看不懂
<myke2> cfy: 我等会儿亲自做个实验看看, 不知道如何做实验
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯，我也覺得做個實驗最靠譜
<myke2> Kandu: 这种实验pascal比C更加好么?
<Kandu> myke2: 不過我非常非常懷疑他的數據
<myke2> Kandu: 他也是实验数据, 不过我这里四核, 不行, 要单核机器
<cfy> myke2: 我觉得不会吧，除非尽可能多用吧
<cfy> myke2: 我可以vps咋样？
<cfy> myke2: vps咋样？
<Kandu> myke2: 用 c 吧
<cfy> 网上搜搜，暂时没搜到。。
<GeorgeXiecn> 怕a
<GeorgeXiecn> 奥德赛开始了
<dsafdzzz> ?
<GeorgeXiecn> 是
<GeorgeXiecn> 哪来的
<dsafdzzz> 这里都没人说话
<GeorgeXiecn> 说的呀  刚就一大串
<dsafdzzz> 这有什么意思么？
<GeorgeXiecn> 比 QQ群热闹多了
<dsafdzzz> 就咱两？真热门
<GeorgeXiecn> 你还没看见
<dsafdzzz> 为啥我看不见
<GeorgeXiecn> 吃饭的比较多
<GeorgeXiecn> 9
<happyaron> 为啥今天人这么多？
<GeorgeXiecn> 多吗
<GeorgeXiecn> 有个频道我见过1300人的
<happyaron> GeorgeXiecn: 我是说今天这里比前几天多。
<GeorgeXiecn> happyaron: 哦，哈哈 那是我叫来学习的，
<GeorgeXiecn> 很多人不认识IRC只认识QQ，被监视被蹂躏还用该死的QQ
<GeorgeXiecn> 很多人不认识IRC只认识QQ，被监视被蹂躏还用该死的QQ
<happyaron> GeorgeXiecn: irc有公开的log
<happyaron> GeorgeXiecn: 不需要监视
<myke2> Kandu: 你测下
<pocoyo> GeorgeXiecn: http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<GeorgeXiecn> happyaron: 我知道，但是一样监视，这个好点   而且人又多
<GeorgeXiecn> 好多QQ群都已经死了，IRC热闹多了
<happyaron> QQ有500人大群
<happyaron> 中文irc现在哪里还有那么多人的。
<GeorgeXiecn> QQ群要审核的  这个不需要
<GeorgeXiecn> 中文的话就这个频道多人
<GeorgeXiecn> 魅族的 我们先在这里认识下IRC  以后开自己的频道  此频道的管理请先放行
<GeorgeXiecn> 也许这些人中  以后也会变成UBUNTUER的哦
<GeorgeXiecn> 。，
<caleb-> GeorgeXiecn: 想学 irc 随便开个新 channel 就好了
<Kandu> myke2: 你測吧，用 rdtsc 指令讀 cpu 內部時間標記暫存器
<pocoyo> happyaron: g还是flash  plugin-containe 这个很占cpu  有解没有 ？
<GeorgeXiecn> caleb-: 人少谁会呆呀  让他们人多的频道里认识下IRC 会更好
<alvin_rxg> #ubuntu
<alois_> HOW MUCH...
<GeorgeXiecn> 可以汉字
<alois_> what
<nsdy> 使用firefox 3.6.15的兄弟帮忙 打开firefox首选项------内容-----高级------帮我看看字符编码是多少？
<nsdy> GB2312？？？ GB18030？
<alvin_rxg> utf8
<alois_> 我的好像不是这版本
<caleb-> nsdy: 每个人不一样吧
<nsdy> <caleb->如果是中文体统的话 如果是 firefox3.6.15的话 如果安装后没有修改过firefox字符编码的话 是一样的
<caleb-> nsdy: 你新开个 profile / user 不就行了？
<alois_> 我的是GB2312，忘了是啥版本，貌似3.5的
<happyaron> 有人玩gbrainy吗？
<nsdy> <alvin_rxg>我需要知道默认的  firefox默认编码不是utf8
<alvin_rxg> nsdy: 干吗纠结这个呢，随便选一个好了
<myke2> cfy: 帮忙测下?
<Kandu> nsdy: 有个地方你改下吧 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/debian-maintainer/
<Kandu> nsdy: 消息來源弄錯了
<alvin_rxg> nsdy: 如果你不上欧美的网站，你可以 gb***。如果要欧美的网站，那最好 utf8
<nsdy> <alvin_rxg> <caleb-> 啊啊啊 我需要知道默认编码 做实验用。。。 现在再用freebsd
<alvin_rxg> nsdy: 无所谓吧……
<nsdy> <alvin_rxg>要数据
<caleb-> nsdy: 知道了有毛用？
<caleb-> nsdy: 网页写正确，不管默认是啥都能正确显示的
<alvin_rxg> nsdy: 同意转换编码呗
<caleb-> nsdy: 有人显示错误就表示你网页没搞好
<nsdy> <caleb->每个编码是一个表格 需要标出默认的  恩 就跟贴小红花一样的道理
<Kandu> nsdy: lupa 上那個傢伙轉載不附說明的
<alvin_rxg> nsdy: 默认……你自己默认个不就行了？ 再不行，把 ~/.mozilla 删了，就是默认的
<Kandu> nsdy: 還有，你的消息來源放到了文章最後，我覺得不是很好
<caleb-> 放到文末的确不好
<nsdy> <alvin_rxg> 好办法。。。
<alvin_rxg> nsdy: ..................
<Kandu> nsdy: 最好放開頭吧，這是對被轉載者起碼的尊重吧
<alvin_rxg> nsdy: mv 吧，里边有数据你需要的
<nsdy> <Kandu><caleb-> 放在最开始？ 那样文章就太乱了...
<caleb-> nsdy: 才一行，乱啥？
<Stifler> 大家用啥下BT?
<GeorgeXiecn> µTorrent
<Kandu> nsdy: 就剛那個， happyaron 寫的。更正下吧  :)  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/debian-maintainer/
<nsdy> <caleb-> 因为有文章摘要要设置阿
<Kakurady> Transmission (废话)
<nsdy> <Kandu>这篇文章是从lupa转来的阿 而且lupa写的来源是gnome.....
<caleb-> nsdy: 原作者是 happyaron
<nsdy> <caleb->原文链接是那里?
<Stifler> uTorrent是wine的?
<nsdy> <Stifler>有 for linux
<pocoyo> happyaron: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Plugin-container_and_out-of-process_plugins#Crash_protection 找到了。禁用后下降明显。
<lvyiwang> 谁知道在终端里面显示中文啊
<happyaron> nsdy: http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/2011/03/08/things-to-do-before-becoming-a-debian-maintainer-zh/
<caleb-> nsdy: http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/2011/03/08/things-to-do-before-becoming-a-debian-maintainer-zh/
<gebjgd> lvyiwang, 直接就能显示阿
<lvyiwang> xwindow的虚拟终端可以，不过console不行了啊
<Colin-shzsc> 刚刚才意识到 Oneiric Ocelot 是 11.10 的代号……
<nsdy> <caleb-><happyaron> 修改了 嘿嘿
<lvyiwang> 为了这个，电脑差点崩溃了，还好有修复盘
<nsdy> <caleb-><happyaron> 谢谢
<nsdy> <caleb-><happyaron><Kandu> 消息来源放上面也不错  以后就放上面了
<Kandu> nsdy: :)
<GeorgeXiecn> :-)
<GeorgeXiecn> :D :s:-(
<GeorgeXiecn> 怎么表情不行了
<nsdy> bianbian兄是哪位？
<GeorgeXiecn> 便便不说话  可能正在急
<myke2> lvyiwang: 纯tty当然不能显示中文
<lvyiwang> 估计是的，失败好多次了
<GeorgeXiecn> SLITAZ能显示中文的版本   也不错的
<myke2> lvyiwang: 除非内核补丁
 * lemonhall LINUX下有什么好用的IDE么？C语言的
 * lemonhall 可以帮我更快得定位运行时错误的DEBUG也行啊。。。虽然我刚学会用GDB。。。。也能定位了，但是未免有些。。。麻烦
<gebjgd> lemonhall, vim
 * lemonhall 比如，所谓的段错误，发生在源代码第几行。。。。
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 你这的等于没说啊。。。。
<gebjgd> lemonhall, gcc都能提示你
<happyaron> nsdy: osmsg是你开的？
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 为什么需要ide
<myke2> gebjgd: gcc能提示段错误?
<lemonhall> gebjgd: GCC只是一个编译器吧。。。。
<gebjgd> myke2, segmentation fault
<gebjgd> myke2, 提示了
<nsdy> <happyaron>恩 不过打算作成开放社区模设 就是任何人可以发表文章的那种 有兴趣参与不 我给你管理员权限
<GeorgeXiecn> 大家有什么电影推荐吗
<Stifler> lemonhall: gdb很强大啊
<GeorgeXiecn> 对了  国王的演讲我怎么查着查着都给屏蔽了
<lemonhall> myke2: Stifler 我看了这篇文章：http://www.upsdn.net/html/2006-11/775.html
<gebjgd> Stifler, ddd
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 猫屎一号
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler: 这是电影吗。。。。。。
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler: 我去 看看
<lemonhall> Stifler: myke2 已经能调试了。。但是。。真得不直观，有没有稍微图形化一些的工具。。。基于NCURSE的也行啊
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 挺好看的啊，就是短了点
<gebjgd> lemonhall, kdevelop
<myke2> lemonhall: 稍微图形化一点
<myke2> lemonhall: gdbtui 程序名
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler: 还真有   这名字  哈哈
<nsdy> <happyaron> 好吧 看来又是一个没有兴趣的.......为啥大家都不愿意参与管理.
<Stifler> myke2: 哈哈，对头
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 我正在下，rtorrent 好慢。。。
<nsdy> debian squeeze下系统默认字体的那个文件叫啥?
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler: 你用电骡嗖嗖看
<nsdy> 就是redhat下 /etc/sysconfi/i18n 文件
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 不用电骡，慢..
<imadper> 同志们，linux下有没有什么max+plus II的替代软件？
<lemonhall> myke2: 唔。。好的。。。。
<Stifler> 14.xxKB 擦
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler: 慢慢下，还好有，现在连电骡的种子都被咔嚓了，越来越难了，
<lemonhall> gebjgd: ECLIPSE可以不？我去试试ECLIPSE。。。。
<imadper> 同志们，linux下有没有什么max+plus II的替代软件？
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 没用过
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 恩，谢谢。。。反正我真的很像要一个能提醒我。。数组越界，而不是段错误的东西。。。
<lemonhall> myke2: THANKS。。。那个应该也不错
<nsdy> linuxsir.org的论坛一直不能打开?
<gebjgd> lemonhall, kdevelop
<happyaron> nsdy: 我没时间啊。。。
<GeorgeXiecn> happyaron: 你是SIR？！
<nsdy> <happyaron>有时间了就管理管理吗。。。 那可是管理员权限阿 最高的阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你那里的libqq会有信息重复的情况么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 偶尔有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里经常的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哪个版本的？我怀疑是对方网络不好
<happyaron> nsdy: 给我个投递权限就行。。。
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 嗯，只可惜了我30M的网啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 群
<happyaron> nsdy: 那么高的权限给了我浪费。。。
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aur里的0
<lei`> vic: 不在了吗？你给的那个网址真的好用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在是 r131
<nsdy> <happyaron>额 既然是社区模式 平等管理 那么就应该每个人的权限都一样
<gebjgd> nsdy, 梦呢
<happyaron> nsdy: 对网站来说，管理员和编辑不一样的。
<lei`> 是不是所有发行版的人都在这里聊啊,arch-cn里的人好少啊
<caleb-> nsdy: 社区也没必要那样啊
<happyaron> nsdy: 管理员是少数，其他编辑有差不多的编辑权限就行。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 额。不行
<myke2> lemonhall: mudflap
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是用web2 qq
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler:   我的512K的 ，还在看在线电视呢
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 额，不卡么
<nsdy> <happyaron>注册链接 编辑权限 http://www.osmsg.com/wp-login.php?action=register
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler:   不卡呀   你看看是 不是有其它不重要的服务占用你的网络通道呀
<nsdy> <caleb-><gebjgd>注册链接 编辑权限 http://www.osmsg.com/wp-login.php?action=register
<pocoyo> 我靠 webqq 居然出现这 拉取失败，重试
<finsky> grub4dos 是不是不支持引导NTFS下的内核?
<happyaron> nsdy: 还是不对。。。
<gebjgd> nsdy, 干吗用的？
<happyaron> nsdy: 应该注册时是只能阅览和评论，然后谁有兴趣就和你说，你再给编辑权限。
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 我不卡的，带宽用都用不完，哈哈
<nsdy> <happyaron>？？？  你打开osmsg.com主页右下角 有注册链接
<nsdy> <happyaron>好吧 那最开始是投稿权限？
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler: 羡慕  你盐太多了
<happyaron> nsdy: 投稿，但是不直接发表的那种。
<nsdy> <happyaron>恩 已经修改了不？ 嘿嘿
<nsdy> <happyaron>注册了吗？ 注册了吗？
<imadper> 有啥max+plus II的替代软件吗？
<nsdy> <gebjgd>一起管理osmsg.com 有时间就参与吧
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 要在WIN下我直接迅雷看看了，可惜我痛恨之
<gebjgd> nsdy, 没时间
<nsdy> <gebjgd>....
<Stifler> nsdy: 做的不错啊，赞一个
<nsdy> <happyaron>嘿嘿 你还是编辑权限吧 。。。 有什么文章你看着不对可以改改
<pocoyo> happyaron: http://s2.kimag.es/share/72091669.png
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler: 我尽量不用国产的软件，都他嘛的不厚道，在烧苗你，
<nsdy> <Stifler> 谢了兄弟 多来看看
<caleb-> 国内一堆浏览器都是 chromium 啊
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 国产啥的不重要，主要是看不惯WIN
<happyaron> nsdy: 我注册了。
<Stifler> nsdy: 好的啊
<pocoyo> 我被 ignore了么。！
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler: 呵呵  可惜我戒不掉WIN  平时也用下LINUX
<nsdy> <happyaron>恩 作为管理员群体 嘿嘿 你要多来管理这个社区
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 2年多没用了，除非给人修装WIN的机子
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler: 其实俺比较喜欢slitaz的随时随用，你用过吗     最近想装debian
<Stifler> 谁知道怎样把GNOME菜单上的图表去掉，只留文字？
<myke2> MaskRay: Hi
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看到一个问题
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 没用过，不过DEBIAN确实很赞啊
<nsdy> <Stifler>debian字体很难看 安装文泉译后字体发虚 给字体打LED补丁后字体发绿 这个问题纠结我很长时间了
<GeorgeXiecn> meizu来的别怕，这里不吃人，要开口说话，以后自己开频道
<happyaron> 不会啊。
 * edison0354 我今天过生日，你们是不是应该表示表示
<myke2> MaskRay: http://acm.sgu.ru/problem.php?contest=0&problem=385
<broken_lemon> meizu是什么情况
<edison0354> nsdy: 估计是rgb,gbr什么的选错了
<ruifeng> ？
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon:  一个不认识IRC是什么的特大论坛
 * pocoyo 祝 edison0354 生日happy.
<myke2> edison0354: 我选错也没发生过字体发绿的灵异现象
<Stifler> nsdy: 可能是你不喜欢点阵的缘故吧，我倒觉得没啥
<nsdy> <edison0354> rgb bgr vrgb vbgr都试过了 所以才觉得很难受
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: 是meizu手机的论坛么
<edison0354> nsdy: 额，那不知道了，一般颜色不对应该是这个
 * edison0354 谢谢水牛
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon: 是的  我看着删贴厉害  要是IRC就好多了    当前在线 54713 人, 注册会员: 2087688 位, 今日发帖: 27593, 最高日: 137117
 * Stifler 祝edison0345 生日快乐，美眉大把大把的
<pocoyo> Stifler: 你真会拍。
<Stifler> pocoyo: 哈哈
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: 你想把论坛都搬到IRC来？
<pocoyo> Stifler: 祝那家伙晚上有美女抱
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon: 我是让他们先认识IRC  后自己开频道
 * Stifler 祝edison0345晚上有美女抱
 * lemonhall 我被。。。。ECLIPSE感动了。。。。
 * lemonhall ECLIPSE就是我要找的东西。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: eclipse挺好用
<lemonhall> ofan: 我在用它调试C程序。。真是好用啊。。。调试模式和VC没多大区别，要得就是它。。。我被调试器惯坏了。。。
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: 我知道你是想自己开频道，不知道他们能不能接受哦。
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon: 我喜欢泡频道，  接不接受 所以来中国最人气的频道借暖气
<ofan> lemonhall: 装的cdt? 用gdb?
<edison0354> Stifler: 刚跟一MM吃了饭
<Stifler> edison0354: 好福气啊
<GeorgeXiecn> edison0354: 菜里有豆腐，为什么不分享
<edison0354> GeorgeXiecn: ？
 * NoIE 我爱吃豆腐。
<GeorgeXiecn> edison0354: 嘿嘿  。。
<edison0354> GeorgeXiecn: 不懂
<Stifler> 僧多粥少啊
<broken_lemon> edison0354: 他想说吃豆腐吧？？？
<edison0354> Stifler: 你跟北航比僧多粥少……
<Stifler> edison0354: 哈哈哈
<edison0354> broken_lemon: 也许
<cfy> edison0354: happy birth day!
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<broken_lemon> edison0354: birthday?
<edison0354> broken_lemon: 恩
<broken_lemon> edison0354: 你跟我一个朋友同一天哦。。生日快乐。
 * edison0354 今天是农历生日啊，过几天还有阳历的生日啊
<edison0354> broken_lemon: 有缘！
<broken_lemon> edison0354: 不过。。。。她是阳历生日。。。今天。
<edison0354> broken_lemon: 额，还是妞啊
<pocoyo> edison0354: 得了吧 中国人都是按农历过。
<edison0354> broken_lemon: 你这ID，坏掉的柠檬？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 要与国际接轨！
<broken_lemon> edison0354: 嗯。。是的  。。。中国也有很多过阳历生日的阿。
<chongwish> broken_lemon: 不是的 她是阴年阴月阴日阴时阴分阴秒出生的~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<GeorgeXiecn> 奥德赛的黎明  。。。  奥德赛是谁
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩横。。。
<pocoyo> edison0354: 接个蛋。
<edison0354> GeorgeXiecn: 荷马史诗
<broken_lemon> chongwish: 囧。。阴不阴的我不会算呐。
<Stifler> 反清复明
<edison0354> GeorgeXiecn: 上部是特洛伊，下部就是奥德赛了
<lifeng> chongwish: 是不是叫“韩绫纱"？
<GeorgeXiecn> edison0354: 他是做什么的  是不是那个吹号手
<ofan> lemonhall: gdb有这么牛...  能watch比较复杂的数据结构么,比如自定义的struct之类
<broken_lemon> 仙剑4.。。
<chongwish> edison0354: 是河马死尸
<chongwish> lifeng: 他是谁？？？
<edison0354> chongwish: ……
<broken_lemon> chongwish: 仙剑4里的
<edison0354> GeorgeXiecn: 一英雄，荷马史诗里讲的是他打完特洛伊回家的事
<chongwish> broken_lemon: 哦 才看过3而已~~~~~~~~~~
<edison0354> GeorgeXiecn: 就打独眼巨人的那位
<broken_lemon> chongwish: 电视剧没看过三。游戏倒是玩了一点。。
<chongwish> edison0354: 遭遇海神的是哪位？？？
<GeorgeXiecn> edison0354: 呵呵  独眼巨人  我看过的  原来是那位
<broken_lemon> chongwish: 波塞冬？
<broken_lemon> chongwish: 看错问题了
<chongwish> broken_lemon: 那个是海神
<broken_lemon> chongwish: 嗯。看错问题了。
<GeorgeXiecn> 《奥德赛》着重描写了俄底修斯10年海上漂泊中最后40天的事情：俄底修斯历尽艰险最后到达斯刻里亚岛，受到国王菲埃克斯的隆重接待，酒席间应邀讲述他遇风暴、遇独目巨人、遇风袋、遇女妖、遭雷击等海上经历。后化装乞丐返乡，设计比武射杀了聚集在他宫中向他妻子逼婚的众多贵族，并与忠贞不渝的妻子佩涅洛佩和å
<ofan> GeorgeXiecn: 乱码帝
<chongwish> GeorgeXiecn: 莫非我看错了~~~~~~~~~~~~
<edison0354> broken_lemon: 海神是波塞冬……
<GeorgeXiecn> ofan: 哦 不好意思  我的是繁体字
<Stifler> 波塞冬是独眼？
<ofan> GeorgeXiecn: 我能看懂繁体...
<broken_lemon> edison0354: 我知道。。我看错问题了嘛。。T.T
<chongwish> Stifler: 不是的
<Stifler> 繁体是正统
<pocoyo> 哪有繁体字？
<Stifler> chongwish: 我就说么
<broken_lemon> Stifler: 繁体是正统。。但是这是天朝。。。
<chongwish> Stifler: 你就说啥？？？
<GeorgeXiecn> 谷歌翻译挂了  直接http://old.dglib.cn/libonline/ads/index.html
<Stifler> chongwish: 那个独眼不是波塞冬
<Stifler> broken_lemon: 朝廷威武
<Stifler> v5
<GeorgeXiecn> 我用的浏览器都是TW版本的  简体的软件我都不装
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: 什么情况。。。
<chongwish> GeorgeXiecn: 恩 好像很厉害的样子
<caleb-> 我用的浏览器都是EN版本的  中文的软件我都不装
<GeorgeXiecn> 国内的软件被迫安装插入某些你不要的功能 我是接受不了的
<chongwish> caleb-: 恩 好像更厉害
<chongwish> GeorgeXiecn: 这个重点 确实这毛病特别严重
<GeorgeXiecn> caleb-: 呵呵 我的GTALK是英文的、
<broken_lemon> linux不是基本没这个问题么。
<GeorgeXiecn> 我怀疑火狐中文版有端口不是很安分
<chongwish> GeorgeXiecn: 我的数字是阿拉伯的数字（很厉害吧，好像确实很厉害吧！！！！！！！！！）
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon: 也有的，只是用的人少
<chongwish> GeorgeXiecn: firefox+zh！=火狐
<Stifler> 我用的计算机用的是二进制的
<GeorgeXiecn> chongwish: 呵呵  我的是2进制的
<chongwish> Stifler: 好像也很厉害呀
<broken_lemon> 你们俩同步了。。
<Stifler> 哈哈
<GeorgeXiecn> 哈哈
<caleb-> 我的是 10 進制的
<Stifler> caleb-: NIU~~~
<logan-tay> 那里有mut
<chongwish> 还是我好 是一进制！！！！！！！
<Stifler> mutt?
<GeorgeXiecn> 我给大家一个检测自己机器的网址吧
<logan-tay> 那里有mutt的配置介绍？我找了半天就是弄不好
<logan-tay> Stifler: 对
<GeorgeXiecn> 在线漏洞安全测试： http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/home.asp?langid=cs&venid=sym&plfid=23&pkj=TKGNQLVDKDNVRQQCZUF&bhcp=1
<GeorgeXiecn> 看看自己安全哇
<huafeihua124> 新人报道
<hymnusalae> 對了，有人還記得全盤LUKS加密的情况嗎？
<hymnusalae> huafeihua124, 歡迎。
<broken_lemon> 由于以下原因，赛门铁克安全门诊部与您的计算机设置不兼容
<broken_lemon> 刚欢迎就断开连接。。
<chongwish> sir是不是又出事件了？？？
<GeorgeXiecn> 有不安全的吗  这个是最基本的安全扫描  还有更严厉我没拿出来
<GeorgeXiecn> 在线漏洞安全测试： http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/home.asp?langid=cs&venid=sym&plfid=23&pkj=TKGNQLVDKDNVRQQCZUF&bhcp=1
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 安徽電信表示正常。
<broken_lemon> 由于以下原因，赛门铁克安全门诊部与您的计算机设置不兼容
<GeorgeXiecn> 点开看具体的内容  ，有些是假安全
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 你可以访问linuxsir？？？
<hymnusalae> ChanServ, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 你那網絡抽了吧。
<GeorgeXiecn> 黑客暴露程度检查 	  	隐藏详细信息 隐藏详细信息 	  说明： 测试您的 TCP 端口是否有非授权的 Internet 连接。  分析： 您的计算机看起来有防御最常见入侵的能力。 要了解有关您要防御的威胁的更多信息，查看您测试结果的详细分析。
<chongwish> GeorgeXiecn: 都不支持bsd和linux
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 過會再看看。
<GeorgeXiecn> chongwish:   LINUX的我没试验  哈哈 悲剧的哦
<chongwish> hymnusalae: LinuxSir.Org 的数据库出现了些小问题~~~~~~~~~~~
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 呃，果然是你人品吧，我這好像正常。
<GeorgeXiecn> chongwish: Linux一般自己做好防御策略是没安全问题的
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 哦，帖子打不開。
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 你打开帖子吧
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: 我就是linux测试不了。
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 应该说是我们的人品了
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 注意到了。這個情况呀。
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 呃，不。我是不會有人品的問題的，錯的是世界。
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon: 我找找看 有没有LINUX的
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: 嗯哼
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 对 错的是你的个人世界 你的错跟你的人品无关~~~~~~~~~`
<hymnusalae> chongwish, ……我的世界也是你的世界，但最終是你知道的那裏的世界……
<broken_lemon> 估计就要讨论到平行世界了。
<hymnusalae> broken_lemon, ……
<MaskRay> edison0354: 生日快乐
<broken_lemon> hymnusalae: 平行宇宙。
<hymnusalae> broken_lemon, ……
<edison0354> MaskRay: è°¢
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 生日嗎？呵呵，生日快樂呢！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩……
<broken_lemon> hymnusalae: 额。。这是他们该讨论的。
<edison0354> happyaron: 你不代表GNOME翻译组表示表示吗
<hymnusalae> 有搞過 LUKS 的同學嗎？問下是不是 /boot 永遠不能被加密？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不行的把
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我靠，你也太牛了吧你……還要Gnome翻譯組給你表示表示，中文的就不得了了吧。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 果然，嗯，謝謝了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你至少得有个不加密的吧，比如U盘
<hymnusalae> cfy, 久不折騰搞忘了。現在改 GELI 了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你可以弄个不加密的简单的放在U盘上的linux来引导
<cfy> hymnusalae: :)
<hymnusalae> 話說 記憶 和 忘 和五筆居然是一個編碼。ynnu
<hymnusalae> cfy, :)
<hymnusalae> 介四諷刺嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: ?对我说？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不是，我說那個編碼的事。
<happyaron> edison0354: ?
<cfy> 哦。。
<broken_lemon> hymnusalae: ibus表示没有繁体。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 话说有人说 水木的函数编程论坛已经沦落到讨论注释了。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 俺今天农历生日
<cfy> happyaron: 还是debian爽
<GeorgeXiecn> Linux在线漏洞安全测试 没有 Linux下查找漏洞的N种兵器http://www.cublog.cn/u/12909/showart_2031100.html 使用BackTrack检查Linux安全漏洞http://it.cri.cn/network/a/11861764.shtml
<cfy> happyaron: 话说debian上的slim竟然能自动识别编码。好先进阿。。。
<happyaron> ...
<lei`> 能让emacs发出提示音吗？我用的是erc都是被人提到没有提示音和托盘提示
<chongwish> edison0354: 哦 节日快乐 有女朋友了么 有就帮你点首分手快乐 果然 我还是很坏么~~~~~~~~~~~
<lei`> cfy: 识
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 人家叫你代表 Gnome 翻譯組給他賀壽
<edison0354> chongwish: 还没……
<broken_lemon> chongwish: 厉害。。。。
<cfy> lei`: 调用外部程序么？
<lei`> cfy: slim是神马
<chongwish> lei`: 一个dm
<cfy> lei`: dm
<lei`> cfy: 我用erc,希望被人提到名字时有个提示
<myke2> MaskRay: dp没看懂
<cfy> lei`: 不会。。。。
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon: 基本没有在线扫描LINUX的     可以看看Linux下查找漏洞的N种兵器http://www.cublog.cn/u/12909/showart_2031100.html 使用BackTrack检查Linux安全漏洞http://it.cri.cn/network/a/11861764.shtml
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦，那就給點首般若波羅密多心經去除雜念吧。
<chongwish> lei`: 看到提示就自己嘟一声就行了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不用找女朋友了。
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<myke2> MaskRay: 装弱
<lei`> chongwish: 是要嘟一声再去看提示,你搞反了
<hymnusalae> myke2, 呃，我吐槽一個，一個什麼動態樹都搞過的人說dp沒有看懂……
<hymnusalae> myke2, 這個才是真的裝吧……
<MaskRay> myke2: 你无聊吗？
<MaskRay> myke2: 12个人，你显然进的
<myke2> MaskRay: ......
<MaskRay> myke2: 我懂的确实很少
<MaskRay> myke2: 为什么能考好我自己也搞不明白，运气而已
<snoop_fy> lei`: erc-nick-notify
<myke2> MaskRay: 运气也能让人考的不好......
<hymnusalae> myke2, 那叫晦氣不叫運氣……
<ofan> mtr google.com
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才地址忘记给了
<myke2> MaskRay: http://wenku.baidu.com/view/90adb02acfc789eb172dc8a8.html
<myke2> MaskRay: 例题2
<MaskRay> myke2: 好吧，其实我已经在看了，有点明白了
<myke2> hymnusalae: 提到LINK-CUT-TREE又不是写的出,
<myke2> hymnusalae: 只是看到罢了
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哦。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 我们那里五年级小学生知道E = mc^2, 就说明他物理好?
<hymnusalae> myke2, 吐槽你當真就不要那什麼了。
<hymnusalae> （下周一）兼职人「我们来晚了！」
<ofan> hymnusalae: 《灵异E接触》 看没看过
<debianer> 对不起，ubuntuers，我来晚了！
<hymnusalae> ofan, 追的。
<hymnusalae> debianer, 强烈鄙视你，你這是拿你名字賣萌嗎？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 《轻音少女》 ?
<debianer> hymnusalae: 呵呵，别生气哦
<hymnusalae> ofan, 話說這問題到 #ubuntu-ot-cn
<hymnusalae> debianer, 我不生氣，我是 FreeBSDer 了。
<ofan> hymnusalae: ...
<debianer> 我上次看到徐光裕的广告
<ofan> hymnusalae: 我习惯在这问
<debianer> 国美的广告
<GeorgeXiecn> debianer:   是讲哪个飞机的
<Stifler> 刚才去吃饭，有个人喊道：老板，来碗刀削牛肉面。我顿时喷了
<ofan> hymnusalae: ot频道没有log...
<debianer> 国美的广告：对不起南京人民，我们来晚了，让你们久等
<caleb-> Stifler: 有啥好笑的？
<Stifler> caleb-: 刀削牛肉面……
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 你笑點有搞小低……
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler: 同问  。。。
<Stifler> caleb-: 用刀削出来的牛肉面，难啊
<caleb-> Stifler: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=刀削牛肉面 # 約有 167,000 項結果 (搜尋時間：0.18 秒)
<debianer> 麦当劳第一次进入中国也是：对不起中国人民，我们来晚了，让你们饿着了！
<caleb-> Stifler: 你没吃过刀削面？
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 你们不懂幽默，哎
<Stifler> caleb-: - -!
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 我只能說你太幽默了……
<caleb-> Stifler: 常见物品哪有啥好笑的
<snoop_fy> 我都等你们解释这个幽默半天了，查了半天log没发现笑点在哪~，谁挑明了吧。。
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 我上周才吃了碗刀削牛肉面
<hymnusalae> snoop_fy, 刀削牛肉面嗎？
<Stifler> 好吧，我再说一个
<caleb-> 这有啥好笑的？
<snoop_fy> hymnusalae: 这个也是，还有上面的那个“ubuntuer，我来晚了”
<Stifler> 老板，来碗刀削面。老板说：对不起，木有刀
<snoop_fy> 。。
<snoop_fy> 额，这个我知道
<snoop_fy> 麦兜的那个是吧？
<snoop_fy> 得有那个声音才有感觉
<chongwish> Stifler: 因为你说错了
<Stifler> chongwish: 好吧
<chongwish> Stifler: 老板 来晚牛肉面 刀削的
<GeorgeXiecn> 麦兜和喜洋洋 哪个好看
<snoop_fy> GeorgeXiecn: 没看过喜洋洋。。
<hymnusalae> snoop_fy, 呃，那之前那個 （下周一）兼职人 我们来晚了！ 看懂了吧？
<happyaron> GeorgeXiecn: 来这么多人也没人说话啊。
<happyaron> GeorgeXiecn: 说话的多是老面孔
<snoop_fy> hymnusalae: 没。。
<Yuking> GeorgeXiecn: 喜羊羊好看，因为我儿子只看它，不看麦兜
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 兼职人=日本首相？
<hymnusalae> snoop_fy, 呃，那個是吐槽温寳寳的。
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 嗯。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 哈哈
<snoop_fy> hymnusalae: 哦，懂了，懂了
<GeorgeXiecn> happyaron: 我让他们看的，忍不住的就说
<snoop_fy> hymnusalae: 一开始没理解这个“兼职人”。。明白了
<GeorgeXiecn> 其实他们不归我管
<hymnusalae> snoop_fy, 呃……
<GeorgeXiecn> Yuking: 麦兜内涵  特别是点菜那段 和 马尔代夫那段
<hymnusalae> snoop_fy, 你這個理解能力吐槽不能。
<snoop_fy> hymnusalae: 边玩三国杀，难兼顾。。
<oinil> ,h
<littlegend> what?
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 是 Stifler 梗用得不对
<Kandu> myke2: 剛測試過了。我錯了
<Stifler> caleb-: 哈哈
<Yuking> GeorgeXiecn: 没看过。既然是和喜羊羊来比的片子，内涵有啥用？
<Kandu> myke2: 那優化效果很驚人
<Kandu> cfy: ^
<GeorgeXiecn> 来自魅族的朋友们，顺便来2句，这里的地主要求你们说点话  哈哈
<snoop_fy> 这个也是笑话？魅族？
<GeorgeXiecn> Yuking: 呀    沉默     嘿嘿
<Stifler> MEIZU的跑这干啥
<cfy> Kandu: **
<snoop_fy> 魅族是什么笑话，说说笑点。。
<oinil> 什么叫魅族的朋友？
<GeorgeXiecn> snoop_fy: 重点在地主2字上
<snoop_fy> :)
<caleb-> snoop_fy: 不是笑话
<snoop_fy> .
<Stifler> 大家来个有深意的撒
<pocoyo> lei`: (add-hook 'erc-text-matched-hook 'erc-beep-on-match) (setq erc-beep-match-types '(current-nick keyword))?
<pocoyo>  
<GeorgeXiecn> 比一比两条鱼谁长的帅，长得帅的是明天的菜                其实开放是挺矛盾的，就像妓女又想赚钱又不想脱光
<Kandu> myke2: http://machinelife.org/osc/TestMMIO.htm
<Kandu> cfy: http://machinelife.org/osc/TestMMIO.htm
<Kandu> myke2, cfy: == 搞錯了
<GeorgeXiecn> 我中招了  。。。
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 不错，挺搞笑的
<GeorgeXiecn> 哈  收费
<Kandu> cfy, myke2: 好了，刷新下，自己測試下。要在 i386 下執行。 fpc -Pi386 TestIOMM.pas  :)
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 给，五毛
<GeorgeXiecn> Kandu: 这个是什么  我看见
<chongwish> Stifler: 他比较高级 是1块啊
<GeorgeXiecn> Stifler: 我不要五毛  有损我光辉形象
<Stifler> chongwish: 有道理啊
<Kandu> GeorgeXiecn: myke2 剛說的那個 cpu 流水線優化
<chongwish> GeorgeXiecn: 给 1快
<Stifler> GeorgeXiecn: 一块应该够了吧
<GeorgeXiecn> Kandu: 我怎么看懂它
<GeorgeXiecn> 不多 的  连一包盐都买不了
<hymnusalae> 現在網評2元了。你們out了。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 额
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 2元 你好
<hymnusalae> http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110318/182901.html
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 你全家都2元。
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 祝你買方便面沒有調料包。
<chongwish> emule的分享网是多少不是vc
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 不要啊不要啊~~~~~~~~~~~
<Dartagnan> 山上有人吗
<pocoyo> Dartagnan: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 全家都2元这句话说的好狠。。。
<GeorgeXiecn> 发现一只新鲜的活蹦乱跳的收费的网络发帖员  ！！！！！！
<Kandu> myke2, cfy: 4個4加這樣做，花費時間是一個一個加的 0.8 左右
<GeorgeXiecn> 看CNN 和法国24小时了
<Dartagnan> 什么情况？
<chongwish> Dartagnan: 现在这里很危险 快走 我帮你先挡一挡
<GeorgeXiecn> Dartagnan: 盐都快抢完了  你来晚了
<Dartagnan> 。。。
<NWMonster> 上周强了5KG盐
<NWMonster> 够吃一年了
<Stifler> NWMonster: 不是被辐射死，就是被齁死
<Dartagnan> 屋头老妈子抢了一筐
<edison0354> NWMonster: ……
<NoIE> 老师给我们讲了一件事儿。
<cfy> Kandu: 那用8个呢？
<myke2> Ka
<NoIE> 她的家里没有盐了，
<Kandu> cfy: 你改下試試唄
<myke2> Kandu: 他上面说的微代码, 我完全不懂
<hymnusalae> 圍觀搶鹽黨
<NoIE> 她去超市买盐，
<NoIE> 结果可想而知。
<space> 有没有高手帮我解决使用ubuntu上网的问题?
<myke2> Kandu: 我把文章从网上找找, 你都看下, 他有很多实现
<NoIE> 她认识一个老太太，
<Kandu> myke2: 唔，我想拜讀下
<cfy> myke2: 我也想
<NoIE> 大家都在抢购碘盐的时候，老太太很淡定。
<NoIE> 问她为什么。
<GeorgeXiecn> NoIE: 被彩死了吗？！
<Dartagnan> 说他非典
<NoIE> 她说，
<myke2> Kandu: cfy http://wenku.baidu.com/view/eb03d83383c4bb4cf7ecd1a8.html
<Dartagnan> 抢的还没吃完
<Stifler> NoIE: 老太太是扫地的
<NoIE> Dartagnan: 我们的老师是一个人？
<GeorgeXiecn> 那老太太是不是这有其人
<space> 老太太,非典抢的海没有吃完
<Dartagnan> 是啊，这么巧的说
<GeorgeXiecn> 要不要人肉下
<myke2> MaskRay: 主要是那个方程没看明白, 明天我去问问他们数学组的.
<Kandu> myke2: thx
<GeorgeXiecn> 针对目标人说话 先输入目标人的名字的打头字母，譬如有个叫hJSKDDGAD的人 ，你输入h 后按	Tab键
<Kandu> myke2, cfy: 剛剛沒說清，可以在 i386 x86-64 下執行，不過得編譯成 i386 程式
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 那會按到我的。
<GeorgeXiecn> hymnusalae: 那怎么选泽LIST呢
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 你打兩個字母不就成了。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 按到你好爽。。
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, hJ + Tab
<GeorgeXiecn> hymnusalae: 呵呵  误伤是难免的
<yunfei> .....
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 你死去吧。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 哈哈哈
<MaskRay> myke2: 已经确定了 i 个数，长为 j 的循环有 k 个
<NWMonster> edison0354: 我还买了4袋大米，3袋面粉，方便面无数
<edison0354> NWMonster: ……
<MaskRay> myke2: 第三个式子（提到 g 的那个），就是从 f[i-j][j'][*] -> f[i][j]，j' < j
<edison0354> NWMonster: 你是抗地震还是抗2012啊……
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 你还活着？
<MaskRay> myke2: 第二个式子：f[i-j][j][k-1] -> f[i][j][k]，k > 1
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我还没挂掉
<NWMonster> edison0354: 没办法，大米都强疯了
<NWMonster> edison0354: 我为了能吃上，才抢的
<MaskRay> myke2: 因为剩余 n-(i-j) 个数，需要选出 j 个作为第k个长为j的循环
<GeorgeXiecn> NWMonster: 是很的吗  大米开始抢了？！
<GeorgeXiecn> 这里不能造谣  为了用IRC的人的安全
<minz> 论坛怎么进不了啦？
<NWMonster> GeorgeXiecn: 恩，大米，面，方便面都已经没有卖的了。
<NWMonster> 我这里，很多超市里面，方便面，大米，还有普通面粉的货架都是空的
<GeorgeXiecn> NWMonster: 我表示不担心
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 奥賽的人搞優化已經搞的這個地步了？
<NoIE> http://www.unmultimedia.org/radio/chinese/rss/itunes.xml
<RavenChan> 谁用conky?
<NoIE> 这个可以添加到 Rhythmbox ，很方便的。
<MaskRay> Kandu: 什么？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 回校了？
 * adam8157 @北京
<GeorgeXiecn> 联合国电台华语广播
<edison0354> adam8157: 欢迎来到帝都
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 早就...
<Kandu> hymnusalae: 真是強悍啊
<Kandu> MaskRay: 問 myke2
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 是呀。
<edison0354> adam8157: 你可以考虑来请客
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 這都不是人了。
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么东西？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 他比較熟悉那個
<adam8157> edison0354: 先把这几个公司面试了再说...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我在想怎么在使用电池的时候延长conky的更新时间...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 那我还是 tty 下用 emacs，只要不用 firefox 和 evince，基本没什么影响
<Kandu> hymnusalae: 那人，計算機體繫結構學得很好，而且學以致用了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, .....
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 只开emacs,你电池能用多久？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不知道。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 说来你系统状态用什么显示的？
<gaogaf> 输入 /topic 怎么不能用？？？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: xmobar
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 嗯。
<GeorgeXiecn> 求能直接看外国电视的网站
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 电池是 20秒刷新一次
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 我還真沒有想過這樣迎合編譯器去寫程式。怎麼說，感覺對於一般情况都不是很值得。
<Kandu> 迎合 cpu :)
<hymnusalae> gaogaf, 你用什麼客戶端的？
<GeorgeXiecn> #meizu
<gaogaf> firefox
<hymnusalae> 對了，那個轉基因玉米滅掉老鼠是不是假新聞？
<cfy> myke2: Kandu: 高中（初中？）生好nb阿。。
<gaogaf> winxp
<hymnusalae> gaogaf, 上面如果有 topic 顯示的，客戶端一般不會管你的 topic 命令的吧。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我要实现这种事就要用lua写个脚本OTL
<gaogaf> hymnusalae: 我第一次用这个
<hymnusalae> gaogaf, 嗯。慢慢來吧。
<gaogaf> hymnusalae: 看到 进入请先查看频道主题 /topic 就是了一下，
<hymnusalae> gaogaf, 一般上面好像都有吧？我不太了解 Chatzilla 的情况，你問問看其它人。
<gaogaf> 我真落伍，都工作快6年了，才知道有这个~
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 笔记本没 tray 确实不好。。
<gaogaf> hymnusalae: 谢谢你，这么热情
<hymnusalae> gaogaf, 呵呵，沒事。
<gaogaf> hymnusalae: 我先熟悉熟悉，你们聊着
<Kandu> cfy: 不過這樣的方法，能避免就避免吧
<tenzu_> 。。。
 * Stifler 收拾东西，准备闪人
<cfy> Kandu: 哎，想想我怎么这么菜呢。。。
<gaogaf> hymnusalae: 你是直接输入的我的名字吗？
<hymnusalae> gaogaf, 不是，打ga後按Tab的。
<cfy> tenzu_: 疼疼，帮我看看 Thought is already is late, exactly is the earliest time. 这句英文地道么？
<Kandu> cfy: :) 能想出算法就好了。不用操心那些管歪門邪道
<cfy> Kandu: 我说技术阿。。。知道得如此详细。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 積累唄
<gaogaf> hymnusalae: 我也是这样输入的，你那显示的是逗号，我这是冒号。这个不是统一设定的？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯
<hymnusalae> gaogaf<<=  不是的。這個是不同的客戶端的不同的设置。有些可以改的。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 有 (<<=) :: (a -> m b) -> m a -> m b 嗎？
<gaogaf> hymnusalae: 是这样啊，明白，多谢。
<hymnusalae> gaogaf, 呵呵，不用客氣。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: =<< ?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦。我知道了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 謝謝。
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay 知道哪里有关于lisp的音频么？
<tenzu_> cfy: 超级不地道。。。
<cfy> tenzu_: 给个地道的:)
<tenzu_> cfy: 告诉我中文吧，我帮你翻译
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 好了....conky+lua还是很强的
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……不同的 Lisp 不一样吧。Chicken 好像有相關的 Egg。至于 Racket 的庫就不是一般多了。Common Lisp 一概不知道。有 FFI 的話怎麼都好說吧。
<cfy> tenzu_: 觉得为时已晚的时候，恰恰是最早的时候
<hymnusalae> cfy, http://wiki.call-cc.org/search?text=Audio&ident=
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay: 就是别人录的关于lisp的音频，我听听，顺便连听力
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道
<hymnusalae> cfy, 呃……
 * microcai 哈哈， automount 非常不错，偶也
<tenzu_> cfy: It is just at the beginning when you feel late.
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay: 不是处理音频的库
<tenzu_> cfy: 我也不知道这个地道不地道
 * microcai 只有访问到了才会挂载
<hymnusalae> cfy, …………………………
<tenzu_> cfy: 应该有类似的谚语
<microcai> hymnusalae:  in GBK ? we use UTF-8!
<hymnusalae> cfy, It is never late when you feel late?
<GeorgeXiecn> 朋友  如果说到敏感词  把它伪装起来  我能看懂  保护自己
<cfy> tenzu_: 这句我怎么觉得是： 当你觉得晚的时候，才刚刚开始？
 * MaskRay 求 c# 语法速成材料，不求深入
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？！
<tenzu_> cfy: 这不一个意思么？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你去死吧，……我什麼時候用 GBK 了。
<cfy> tenzu_: 不是完全一样吧
<cfy> hymnusalae: 感觉意思差不多:)
<tenzu_> cfy: 神马语境？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么’堕落‘到学习C#了？ XD
<hymnusalae> cfy, 一般國外就說 It's never too late.
<cfy> tenzu_: 就是说现在抓紧时间，还来得及
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。。。
<lei`> lei`
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也是这么觉得的。。。不过没办法。。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...
<microcai> hymnusalae:  刚刚有很多 ？？？？？
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么回事呀
<hymnusalae> microcai, 那是你的問題，和我沒有關係。我用 Ubuntu XChat 的。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...
<soiamso> MaskRay: 看.net的书就可以，而且在ppurl 上面有一本c# 简单语法的书，o'reilly出品
<cfy> hymnusalae: tenzu_  Never Too Late 么？
<tenzu_> cfy: 那我翻译的没错啊
<lei`> leizl: 你来啦
<tenzu_> cfy: It is never too late when you feel
<cfy> tenzu_: 嗯，这句感觉很好。
<pocoyo> cfy: later bteter than never.
<cfy> pocoyo: 不错
<MaskRay> soiamso: 叫什么？
<soiamso> MaskRay: C# essential ?
<soiamso> MaskRay: 上手的话还是看 o'reilly的书
<cfy> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/67ef8sbd(v=vs.80).aspx
<cfy> 晕，C#回答的人那么多。。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 去往 launchpad 的连接竟然是先到美国再去英国的，怪不得很多情况下会那么慢……
<soiamso> MaskRay: 书放在老家的电脑中了，
<soiamso> cfy: 什么都看看而已，也不是什么深入的问题
<cfy> MaskRay: O'Reilly - C# Essentials, 2nd Edition.pdf
<cfy> MaskRay: 要不要，我有
<cfy> Oreilly.C#.Essentials.pdf
<microcai> Colin-shzsc:  ?
<microcai> Colin-shzsc: 嘛意思？
<chongwish> o'reilly是好书~~~~~~~
<microcai> Colin-shzsc:   launchpad 没用 cdn ?
<chongwish> 不过电子书看不下 实体o'reilly又不是一般贵
<soiamso> MaskRay: java 会不会更符合实际？
<Colin-shzsc> microcai: 没事就 mtr 了一下，结果发现它居然会去美国……
<soiamso> chongwish: 买个电子书
<myke2> MaskRay: WC的论文, 在说优化什么的
<Colin-shzsc> microcai: 直接就绕了大半个地球了
<microcai> Colin-shzsc:  .. 应该是怎样的？
<microcai> Colin-shzsc:  你说 traceroute ?
<microcai> Colin-shzsc: -bash: mtr: 未找到命令
<chongwish> soiamso:  太贵了
<Colin-shzsc> microcai: 好像印度洋那里是有往欧洲的光缆的
<cfy> MaskRay: 要不要阿？
<chongwish> soiamso: 有啥电子书比较便宜 而且比较适合中国类型的（印刷的~~~~~~~~~）
<cfy> chongwish: 自己下，然后打印，0.1/张
<soiamso> chongwish: 只有  foxit 出的那本吧
<chongwish> cfy: 妈妈呀  ~~~~~~~
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我也讨厌这个。。不过没办法
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我也讨厌 java
<cfy> chongwish: 不要怕花钱，不过，看完就好了呀
<cfy> MaskRay: - -!,你到底要不要。。。。
<chongwish> cfy: 我们这一般至少0.5 /张
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也觉得这算“堕落”
<myke2> cfy: 应该是高中生吧, 我觉得初中生能参加WC实在是天才
<soiamso> chongwish: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3728109484&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<chongwish> cfy: 不要！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<myke2> cfy: WC应该是最优秀的人吧
<chongwish> cfy: 要强烈不要！！！！！！！！！！！！
<GeorgeXiecn> 那个GO语言  谁关注过
<mofaph_> 大家好。在控制台下应该怎样交换 caps_lock 和 backspace ？
<pocoyo> mofaph_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy> MaskRay: ?! 那本书你要不要阿。。。
<soiamso> chongwish: 0.5那个是骗人的，双面才1.2
<soiamso> 0.12
<MaskRay> cfy: 要的
<cfy> myke2: 哎，，，nb人物到处有。。。。纵观一下，我最菜了。。。
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: GO...还没有什么软件用这个写啊。
<myke2> MaskRay: 今天头疼, 明天再看. WC 是不是集训队的人 才有论文的?
<MaskRay> cfy: 算了。。。就当学英语了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我放到vps上好了:) /下好了
<soiamso> chongwish: 买这种产品最重要的是软件，而不是硬件
<chongwish> soiamso: foxit的看不了djvu~~~~~~~~
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon:   我看到了个把   但是很少
<MaskRay> myke2: 也许吧
<chongwish> soiamso: foxit在win下很不错 在linux下就是个悲剧啊
<soiamso> chongwish: eslick 能看吧
<chongwish> soiamso: 还有别的么 ？？？ 不过foxit还算便宜
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 他i是表示现在做到i, 但是j, k和现在做到谁无关的量, 是否如此
<microcai> Colin-shzsc:  lantchpad 不可以在米国搭服务器么？
<soiamso> chongwish: 其他不用选了，最重要是软件
<chongwish> soiamso: 不支持呀 很早我就关注他了
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: google没有正式产品是用GO写的。。
<cfy> MaskRay: scp过去了。在/下面
<soiamso> chongwish: 硬件各个都差不多
<chongwish> soiamso: 啥软件？？？
<cfy> MaskRay: 记得删掉:)
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon: 哈
<myke2> MaskRay: 我想如果我把f[i, j, k]的意义表达清楚了, 他们数学组的人应该帮我迅速写出关系的.
<soiamso> chongwish: 当然是产品的固件
<cfy> chongwish: 不要啥？
<chongwish> soiamso: foxit的渲染很好 很符合国情
<chongwish> cfy: 不要嫁给你~~~~~~~~~~~`
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon: 今天有增加多少人 毛姑姑下
<Colin-shzsc> microcai: Launchpad 貌似就只有英国的服务器，而且那条路的终点也确实是英国
<Colin-shzsc> microcai: 同样是英国网站，去往 BBC 那里就是走俄罗斯的
<soiamso> chongwish: 也可以djvu 转换成pdf吧，现在的卡便宜得很
<myke2> cfy: 我现在觉得整个头周期性在膨胀, 收缩的感觉, 很难受
<cfy> MaskRay: 快去#perlchina,今天来了两个人了。。。
<cfy> myke2: 为啥？
<MaskRay> cfy: 好吧，你真随便。。。放 / 下。。
<soiamso> chongwish: 而且djvu的都是老书，中文书。
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: 我昨天才来的。。。而且昨天主要都是在私聊。。。没法估计。
<myke2> cfy: 不知道
<chongwish> soiamso: djvu质量好 体积小  我喜欢~~~~~~~~
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实无所谓的。。。用完就删除。放哪里都一样。
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon: 娃哈哈
<chongwish> soiamso: 我的大部分都转成djvu的了
<cfy> MaskRay: 不要这样就误解我。。。。我一般下载都放在 /dev/shm,可是vps明显没条件阿
<myke2> cfy: /dev/shm?
<chongwish> soiamso: djvu对于文字还是影涮都比pdf更优秀些 我感觉~~~~~~~~
<chongwish> cfy: 你确定是shm？？？
<cfy> myke2: 是啊，我4G，用不光了。。。本来用gentoo作为编译的。
<cfy> chongwish: shm咋了？
<chongwish> cfy: 好机
<myke2> cfy: 我不知道那个目录, 只知道/tmp
<microcai> Colin-shzsc:  launchpad 居然不搞 cdn
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，反正都是一个分区，就随意了。。
<cfy> chongwish: 现在剩余500M+,2G内存被缓存掉了。。。
<GeorgeXiecn> 问个问题· 大家睡觉的时候关手机吗？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 問个事。
<cfy> GeorgeXiecn: 不关，就震动。懒得关。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 是说。
<soiamso> chongwish: 最近在等U8800 也没看其他的了
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 我不關，除非前一天有人半夜打過。
<myke2> cfy: /tmp是不是tmpfs的
<Colin-shzsc> GeorgeXiecn: 想关可是没办法啊
<cfy> myke2: /dev/shm是个某某标准了。一般都有提供的。tmpfs
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: 不关。。顶多航空模式。
<chongwish> cfy: 还是好机 你永远不会理解我心中永远的痛的~~~~~~~~~~
<cfy> myke2: /tmp到不一定是tmpfs
<cfy> chongwish: ...
<myke2> cfy: 那是什么
<GeorgeXiecn> Colin-shzsc: 为啥
<microcai> cfy:  才 4G 内存就炫耀啊
<myke2> cfy: 我mount没看到/tmp的身影
<cfy> microcai: 我哪有炫耀。。。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 炫耀帝出場。
<chongwish> microcai: 你的莫非是64GB！！！！
<cfy> myke2: 所以是普通目录了。dev/shm应该是tmpfs的。
<myke2> cfy: 怎么可能, 每次我关机/tmp内容就没了
<hymnusalae> chongwish, ……你确定你說的不是SSD？
<Colin-shzsc> GeorgeXiecn: 经常第二天忘了开，搞得所有人都找不到我……
<cfy> myke2: 那不知道了。
<chongwish> soiamso: 那时手机啊
<soiamso> chongwish: 对阿，
<chongwish> hymnusalae:
<GeorgeXiecn> Colin-shzsc: 业务忙呀，
<chongwish> RAM
<cfy> myke2: 你试试写入文件，看看哪里变少了。
<Colin-shzsc> GeorgeXiecn: 而且现在在学校里又没啥课就喜欢睡懒觉
<cfy> myke2: glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm
<myke2> MaskRay: /tmp 是 tmpfs 么
<Colin-shzsc> GeorgeXiecn: 其实我没啥事，平时也没啥电话，但万一有人打电话来没开的话真的很杯具
<cfy> myke2: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt
<soiamso> myke2: 你可以建立一个
<GeorgeXiecn> Colin-shzsc: 我喜欢上课睡觉
<myke2> soiamso: 我这里有, 我不知道是什么
<mofaph_> 大家好。在控制台下应该怎样交换 caps_lock 和 backspace ？
<pocoyo> mofaph_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy> mofaph_: 把布局接换成mac格式
<cfy> mofaph_: 话说我觉得很奇怪的。。。
<myke2> Kandu: /tmp是tmpfs么
<GeorgeXiecn> 朋友  如果说到闵敢词  把它伪装起来  我能看懂  保护自己
<cfy> myke2: 你看fstab阿。
<MaskRay> myke2: 默认应该不是的
<myke2> MaskRay: 那是什么
<chongwish> myke2: 不是
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: 囧
<cfy> myke2: 不同系统不一样的吧，gentoo肯定不能是，否则编译要死掉了。。
<myke2> cfy: 重启还在的?
<mofaph_> cfy, 具体怎么做啊？用什么命令呢？
<myke2> cfy: 我fstab里面的确没有/tmp
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon:   呵呵  我有篡夺管理的嫌疑  呵呵
<cfy> myke2: ls -ld /tmp看下
<chongwish> myke2: fs在后边  一般是shm的文件格式 很多东西需要的
<cfy> myke2: df 一下，再cp a-big-file /tmp/foo; df，看下
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon: 其实我是为了整个IRC的生态平衡
<cfy> mofaph_: 什么发行版本？我想你是需要mac的布局么？
<chongwish> myke2: /tmp 你没有自己挂摘个
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: 奉献精神是吧
<wall0p> 有人用inotify做过文件同步吗？
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon: 唇亡齿寒，我只是在保护自己，
<mofaph_> cfy, ubuntu-10.04，标准的win键盘，我想交换caps_lock和backspace，还有ctrl和alt
<chongwish> cfy: 不用df吧  很多人/tmp没有分出来的吧
<myke2> chongwish: 问题我每次在/tmp写东西重启就没了
<firelady> 值得鼓励
<cfy> chongwish: 那为啥 myke2 重启文件就没有了呢？我主要是想定位一下
<hymnusalae> mofaph_, 你可以参考下這裡，根據你的需要做下更改吧。 http://wiki.debian.org/MacBook#Consoles
<cfy> mofaph_: 哇塞。。。那不就是mac布局。。。
<hymnusalae> mofaph_, 這個是 Mac 鍵盤在控制臺下的編輯。
<Lavande> 有没有一种web程序，可以操作ftp的
<cfy> mofaph_: 本来你的问题有点复杂，你早说要mac布局不就好了 XD
<mofaph_> cfy, 我不知道是不是 mac 布局啊
<cfy> mofaph_: 呵呵 :)
<MaskRay> myke2: 是应该重启空清空
<mofaph_> hymnusalae, 好的，我看看
<wall0p> 有没有配置过rsync的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 是某个守护进程在作用?
<cfy> mofaph_: 装 console-data
<hymnusalae> mofaph_, 改法差不多。至於怎麼看你的鍵位的代碼你可能要另外找工具。
<myke2> MaskRay: 或者关机脚本?
<cfy> mofaph_: 再 dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<MaskRay> myke2: Filesystem Hierarchy Standard 推荐 boot 时清空 /tmp
<chongwish> myke2: 没有挂载的怎么会如此？？？
<cfy> MaskRay: myke2: 那估计是initrd啥的作用吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 果然
<cfy> mofaph_: ncurse的配置
<cfy> myke2: 找到了？
<chongwish> myke2: 你确定  那么检查下mtab看看吧
<SmonthLuo> afasdfasdfasdf
<finsky> 请问有什么命令可以获得分区的TYPE值吗???
<myke2> chongwish: 是开机还是关机时清理了
<chongwish> mofaph_: 暴力解决法 锤子
<myke2> cfy: 我在rc.sysinit看见rm -rf /tmp/*
<MaskRay> myke2: 开机时清理
<cfy> myke2: MaskRay: http://www.linuxask.com/questions/disable-auto-tmp-folder-clean-up-when-reboot-in-debianubuntu
<myke2> MaskRay: 开机
<cfy> myke2: cfy: 一群不喜欢google的。。。
<cfy> finsky: fat,ext3么？
<cfy> finsky: blkid
<myke2> cfy: 不会Google
<hymnusalae> Google.com.hk 上顯示： 来自 33 个国家/地区的 101 位音乐人汇聚悉尼歌剧院。敬请欣赏 YouTube 交响乐团的精彩演出。
<cfy> myke2: 我也不会，我用了 debian auto clean tmp
<hymnusalae> 這是對我偉大GFW的公然藐視呀。
<mofaph_> cfy, hymnusalae 我的系统没有 /etc/console-tools/remap 这个文件啊
<finsky> cftype 里的TYPE的数值
<Kandu> myke2: 一般都不是
<finsky> cfdisk 里的TYPE的数值
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...
<hymnusalae> mofaph_, 呃，那我就不了解了，我不是用 Ubuntu 的。
<myke2> Kandu: 知道了, 如果我mount上去了呢?
<GeorgeXiecn> 最近老湿很流行呀  ！！！
<finsky> NTFS 有07 86/87 我想知道具体是哪个
<cfy> finsky: Linux ext3  么？
<chongwish> myke2: 看到了rc  就是开机了
<finsky> NTFS
<MaskRay> cfy: FHS 推荐 boot 时清空 /tmp
<GeorgeXiecn> hymnusalae: 朋友  如果说到闵敢词  把它伪装起来  我能看懂  保护自己
<chongwish> myke2: 你把他注视调吧
<myke2> chongwish: 不是, rc.shutdown
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么知道的？
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 好吧。
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 這個真沒有注意。
<MaskRay> cfy: 刚才查的 http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<GeorgeXiecn> hymnusalae: 呵呵
<myke2> cfy: 我还是用/dev/shm吧
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 平時都是保護中文詞比較多。英文的還真沒有注意過。
<cfy> myke2: 嗯，一般是一半内存挂载，
<finsky> cfy 直接查看MBR也能找到.就是不知道LINUX有没有命令可以查看
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<myke2> cfy: fstab上没限制
<wall0p> 各位大神，用inotify监视文件系统，怎么监视子目录好？设置hash表会找成脱节，有别的办法没？
<cfy> myke2: 没写就是一半
<wall0p> 谢谢了
<myke2> cfy: 我去man下
<cfy> finsky: 不明白，你说分区么？
<GeorgeXiecn> hymnusalae: 现在英文的都不安全了  黑的谷歌很有压力
<wall0p> 有没有做过这个方面的？帮下忙
<Kandu> myke2: 那便是
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 又黑了？
<chongwish> myke2: 他也是开机就执行的~~~~~~~~~~
<basncy> 学unix C开发，电子科大的在职研究生值得去读读吗？
<cfy> myke2: man mount,the default, when neither size nor nr_blocks is specified, is size=50%
<GeorgeXiecn> hymnusalae: 我今天MAPS都打开卡住了  只能用百毒的
<myke2> cfy: 我已经看见了
<finsky> cfy 恩.就是写进分区表里的那个系统类型代码
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, ……
<cfy> myke2: :)
<cfy> finsky: PT里有写？那不知道
<hymnusalae> mofaph_, 沒有找到相關的文檔，你可以看看 ArchLinux 或者 Gentoo 的 Wiki 看看能不能對照起來。
<myke2> cfy: man上没说nosuid, nodev的意思
<chongwish> myke2: 其实这些都是脚本吧 开机调用  关机载用别脚本或本身的调用
<Kandu> mofaph_: arch wiki 里有寫的
<chongwish> 咋延迟这么大~~~~~~~~
<myke2> chongwish: 开机脚本
<finsky> cfy 打算从硬盘引导安装WIN7,引导区的系统类型怎么都通不过,郁闷死
<Kandu> mofaph_: 編輯下 /usr/share/kbd/keymaps/i386 對應布局鍵盤的對應語言的 keymap :)
<myke2> cfy: 学习了, thx
<cfy> myke2: 我这里倒是有写 shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid    0 0
<myke2> cfy: 我也有
<chongwish> cfy: 这是正常 没有shm 很多东西用不了 刚才才说的~~~~~~~~~~
<hymnusalae> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/science/rock-paper-scissors.html 這個東西的設計有道理嗎？
<cfy> myke2: 那有说，在前面
<cfy> myke2: FILESYSTEM INDEPENDENT MOUNT OPTIONS
<myke2> cfy: 有, 看见了, 我用vim的时候/
<myke2> cfy: 没有用?
 * Kandu good night  :)
<cfy> myke2: 什么没有用？
 * cfy 即将断网。。。
<GeorgeXiecn> MY+们  无聊可以开聊，没有什么限制，但不能刷屏，还有说到闵敢词注意点
<cfy> Kandu: 88
<myke2> cfy: vim中?表示反向搜索
<cfy> myke2: 哦，按g到开头，再/,我习惯这样
<peiday> g
<chongwish> ？和/N一样
<chongwish> 么？
<cfy> chongwish: 怎么会
<cfy> chongwish: N表示相反的搜索
<myke2> cfy: 要gg吧
<cfy> chongwish: 比如，先/,N是向上，而，如果你是?,N表示向下
<cfy> myke2: less XD
<chongwish> cfy: 我都没有用过vim  我用的啥杂牌的编辑器~~~~~~~~~~
<myke2> cfy: 你用less? less没有高亮
<gebjgd> win上的pidgin是不是无法视频和语聊的？
<cfy> myke2: man阿？man要啥语法高亮？
<myke2> cfy: 我都用vim的, 高亮
<cfy> myke2: man也有高亮阿。。。怪不得我看的不爽。。
<cfy> myke2: emacs M-x man
<cfy> lol
<chongwish> cfy: 我就是反问他呀~~~~~~~~~~
<cfy> chongwish: 哦。。。你不说完。。。
<myke2> cfy: 不用emacs
<myke2> cfy: 我用了一个好像叫做vimpaper, 就把man自动用vim打开了
<cfy> myke2: 表示很少用vim。。。
<chongwish> cfy: 用most  man还算可以看
<myke2> cfy: 你要发展emacser当然要少用vim
<myke2> cfy: 我不管, 啥好用就用啥
<cfy> myke2: 不是，问题是不是所有地方都有vim....
<myke2> cfy: 也不是emacs能代替所有东西啊
<cfy> myke2: chongwish: less可是神器
<chongwish> cfy: 我前天开始从wm转kde  发现kate和kwrite都支持vi模式~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<chongwish> cfy: less 我很喜欢用 是观看神器
<gebjgd> chongwish, 但是慢上了好几倍
<myke2> gebjgd: vim也不快
<gebjgd> myke2, 相当的快
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不是所有地方都有 vim？
<chongwish> 都是编辑快而已 写的话就~~~~~~~~~~~`
<myke2> gebjgd: 单行, 如果字符数特别大, 然后又是括号嵌套序列
<myke2> gebjgd: 我h, l都慢的很
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 恩 vi 不是vim
<gebjgd> myke2, 你的编码习惯不好
<myke2> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> myke2, 一行最多80字符
<hymnusalae> chongwish, ……暈死，編輯習慣還是差不多的。
<gebjgd> myke2, 剩下的部分换行
<myke2> gebjgd: LaTeX有种公式分行就逻辑不清楚吧
<gebjgd> myke2, texmaker
<myke2> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> myke2, 写.tex用texmaker
<myke2> gebjgd: 我看看, 以前一直用vim-latex
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，less 值得用单字母 alias
<myke2> gebjgd: vi-like?
<gebjgd> myke2, gui
<myke2> gebjgd: 我说键
<Lavande> 有没有在web程序可以上传下载ftp文件的啊
<Lavande> 就像filemanager
<roylez_> Lavande: lftp不好吗？
<Lavande> roylez_ 这个是客户端？
<caleb--_> gebjgd: 这年头很多人都不管 80 字符限制了
<gebjgd> caleb--_, 我们公司要求
<Lavande> roylez_ 我想弄一个web客户端……
<myke2> caleb--_: 用vim么
<roylez_> Lavande: fireftp ?
<gebjgd> caleb--_, 而且杜绝{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}
<Lavande> roylez_ 不是啊，就是让别人都能访问的
<chongwish> gebjgd: 努力当老总 要求他们79个字符
<Lavande> roylez_ 开一个帐号，然后让别恶人传文件
<gebjgd> chongwish, 对
<roylez_> chongwish: ...
<GeorgeXiecn> 我自己打的 #meizu
<gebjgd> chongwish, 以后再说了
<myke2> Lavande: 这个叫做服务器吧
<roylez_> chongwish: 干嘛不说“努力当老总，女员工都得穿超短裙上班”
<finsky> 谁有双系统?
<myke2> finsky: 我
<chongwish> roylez_: 现在很多都是自愿穿裙子的啊~~~~~~~~~
<finsky> myke2 你的系统盘是NTFS吗?
<roylez_> chongwish: 你可以强制大妈也这样穿
<myke2> finsky: windows是
<roylez_> chongwish: 这便是老总的福利了
<Lavande> myke2: 呃，反正就是，我有一个空间嘛，然后也有ftp帐号，但是想让别人通过web上传文件，而不是ftp客户端
<chongwish> roylez_: 你 太 重口味了~~~~~~~~~~~
<finsky> myke2 你现在用的是LINUX吗.帮我看看NTFS的类型代码好吗?
<gebjgd> roylez_, 努力当老总，女员工都裸体上班
<broken_lemon> gebjgd: 一来就看到这么给力的话
<roylez_> gebjgd: 全裸太过分吧....topless就够了...
<gebjgd> roylez_, 不过分
<gebjgd> roylez_, 天上人间不就是么
<broken_lemon> 强银
<GeorgeXiecn> 朋友  如果说到闵敢词  把它伪装起来  我能看懂  保护自己 为了整个IRC的生态平衡，生态安全， 唇亡齿寒，保护了大家生存的环境，就保护了自己，很自私吧。
<roylez_> gebjgd: ...
<finsky> myke2 可以吗
<gebjgd> roylez_, 已经有先河了
<chongwish> gebjgd: 有衣服才美 才可以欣赏吧~~~~~~~~~
<broken_lemon> GeorgeXiecn: 还在维护呐
<gebjgd> chongwish, 我还是觉得没衣服更好#
 * Lavande 叔叔啊，叔叔啊，大哥啊，你能帮我实现这个梦想吗
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ5MDY4ODY0.html
<gebjgd> chongwish, 都要剃毛
<GeorgeXiecn> broken_lemon: 呵呵
<chongwish> gebjgd: 你是和尚？？？
<gebjgd> chongwish, 已婚人士
<void11> finsky: fdisk里用l命令可以看啊
<gebjgd> chongwish, 口味重
 * Lavande 你能帮我实现这个梦想吗
<chongwish> gebjgd: 我以为你喜欢尼姑~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<adam8157> finsky: 7
<chongwish> Lavande: 你有啥梦想？？？
<gebjgd> chongwish, 不喜欢，我喜欢萝莉+洋妞
<GeorgeXiecn> ubuntu 是类Windows的操作系统，大家认识下，并不是世界上只有Windows一个操作系统
<adam8157> finsky: 这个东西我熟悉, 就是0x7
<Lavande> chongwish: 通过web向ftp传文件……
<finsky> 好的,谢谢啦
<chongwish> Lavande: 哦 那我帮你破灭你的梦想吧~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Lavande> chongwish: 哭了……
<mofaph_> Kandu, 我已经在控制台下修改了键盘布局了。不过怎样普通用户没有加载的权限啊
<GeorgeXiecn> ubuntu 是类Windows的操作系统，大家认识下，并不是世界上只有Windows一个操作系统，ubuntu是Linux系统世界里的佼佼者
<chongwish> gebjgd: 都不反感 都不喜欢~~~~~~~~~~
<gebjgd> GeorgeXiecn, 屁
<GeorgeXiecn> 大家不要口无遮拦
<chongwish> mofaph_: 加载啥？？？
<dIbMx2> mofaph_: 如果没有重启，要loadkeys一下
<GeorgeXiecn> gebjgd:   哈哈
<mofaph_> dIbMx2, 但是 loadkeys xxx.map 提示 Permission denied. 怎么加载使我按 Ctrl-Alt-Fn 可以自动加载我的键盘布局呢？
<gebjgd> GeorgeXiecn, ubuntu是linux系统里的最差劲的
<chongwish> mofaph_: 在脚本里自动加载试试
<chongwish> mofaph_: 开机的脚本
<dIbMx2> mofaph_: 可以在启动的时候，装载你自己设定的键盘布局。
<mofaph_> ChanServ, 那样的话，全部的用户都修改了键盘布局了。而我只想当前的用户修改布局而已
<chongwish> gebjgd: 不觉得 觉得distro都一样
<myke2> gebjgd: 不要动粗嘛
<dIbMx2> ubuntu的设置文件我不知道，gentoo的话，在/etc/conf.d/keymaps
<mofaph_> dIbMx2, 不是全局有效的么？
<dIbMx2> mofaph_: 哦，是在tty下的话，我不知道，如果X的话，在用户的.xmodmap里设置。
<mofaph_> dIbMx2, 在 X 的配置文件我有啊，现在就只是想设置tty 的
<dIbMx2> mofaph_: 不好意思，我也不知道。
<mofaph_> dIbMx2, 要不要把用户加入 sudo 组呢？
<chongwish> mofaph_: 可以放在配置user的目录  然后开机脚本特定用户读取特地的文件
<mofaph_> chongwish, 那我现在有了一个 keymap.map，那么我应该怎么做呢？
<chongwish> mofaph_: 把它放入你需要改的用户文件夹里 在启动的脚本里读取特定的脚本就行了
<chongwish> mofaph_: 不是在启动 是在/etc/profile或是/etc的其他文件都可以
<firelady> 去也
<firelady> quit
<firelady> 为什么没有反应
<chongwish> firelady: 带我走吧~~~~~~~~~~~~
<happyaron> http://www.guokr.com/gkimage/b3/ca/g4/b3cag4.png
<chongwish> 你缺少个/
<firelady> 哥，我是男的
<firelady> 谢谢
<mofaph_> chongwish, 有没有方法可以像 xmodmap 那样，每个用户都能有不同的键盘布局呢？
<chongwish> mofaph_: 我说的那样可以
<mofaph_> chongwish, 在 /etc/profile 里加载，似乎也是全局有效的
<mofaph_> chongwish, :(，不懂
<GeorgeXiecn> 外国打的好热闹呀
<chongwish> mofaph_: $USER可以指定登录的用户
<chongwish> GeorgeXiecn: 打啥？？
<GeorgeXiecn> chongwish: 打豆豆  利比.亚
<mofaph_> chongwish, 可是一个系统可以同时有很多用户登录的啊。当脚本执行到加载 usera/keymap.map后，然后执行 userb/keymap.map，那么最后加载不是 userb 的键盘布局吗？
<mofaph_> chongwish, 我有点明白了，我试试啊
<chongwish> mofaph_: 明白就好了~~~~~~~~
<mofaph_> chongwish, if [ "$USER" = "mofaph" ]; then source $USER/keymap.map fi。这样可以吗？
<mofaph_> chongwish, 新建了 /etc/profile.d/keymap.sh
<chongwish> mofaph_: 应该可以：）
<GeorgeXiecn> - 0-
<mofaph_> chongwish, 谢谢。现在好了，不过因为我的环境是中文的，没有办法看到tty的提示信息。
<chongwish> mofaph_: 可以用中文补丁或是用zhcon等东西
<dIbMx2> mofaph_: 不同用户布局可以不同？我一直以为tty下是和用户无关的。
<microcai> mofaph_:  用我的中文补丁
<microcai> mofaph_:  让 tty 使用万国码
<chongwish> microcai: 你是utf-8 kernel的作者？？？
<dIbMx2> microcai: 豹歌？
<microcai> chongwish: ... ...
<microcai> dIbMx2:  ... ... 不是。 他写的是另外一个补丁
<microcai> dIbMx2: 不一样的 ... ...
<chongwish> microcai: 还有其他的中文补丁？？？
<microcai> chongwish:  ... .. 多了去了
<dIbMx2> microcai: 你的能给个地址不，我去拜读一下。
<microcai> chongwish:  老外也写了呢
<microcai> dIbMx2:  http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
<chongwish> microcai: 高手 能不git么~~~~~~~~~~~~
<microcai> chongwish:  不能
<microcai> chongwish:  不用 git 难道用 svn ?
<chongwish> microcai: 有啥特点 能说说么 一直用豹哥的~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<microcai> chongwish:  ... ..  对于意想不到的字符有合理的处理。
<GeorgeXiecn> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTIyNTAyMzI0.html
<chongwish> microcai: 有集合输入法的么？？？
<microcai> chongwish:  豹哥的补丁把  >  255 的码点都算成双字符宽度。
<microcai> chongwish:  可能在使用非中文环境的时候会有问题
<chongwish> microcai: 恩 这个得试试
<microcai> chongwish:  相对豹哥的补丁，你可以不高兴了使用别的字体 .......
<microcai> chongwish:  ;)
<chongwish> microcai: 需要vga支持么？？？
<microcai> chongwish:   fb
<microcai> chongwish:  VGA 用的是 VBIOS ROM 里的字体。不  fb 的话是不能支持中文的
<chongwish> microcai: 有集成输入法的想法么？？？
<microcai> chongwish:  有 .....
<microcai> chongwish:  难。
<microcai> chongwish: 你要？
<chongwish> microcai: 太好了 就等你的补来造福大众了
<microcai>  chongwish 我有想好的一个框架，以前不知道怎么写。现在貌似有 libsunpinyin 了，应该难度小很多了
<chongwish> microcai: 其实没有输入法 控制台就等于一半残 对于我来说~~~~~~~~~~~`
<dIbMx2> 现在输入法暂时可以先靠emacs 或 vim来解决。
<microcai> chongwish:  ... ..
<chongwish> dIbMx2: 就vimimi么？？？
<chongwish> dIbMx2: emacs的有啥呢？？？
<dIbMx2> chongwish: 我用的是emacs，vim知道有，具体是什么就不知道了
<microcai> chongwish:  。。。 用拼音自动补全就可以啦
<dIbMx2> chongwish: emacs有内置的，我用的是eim
<chongwish> microcai: 那个上次看到 可是在编辑器里就悲剧了
<chongwish> dIbMx2: eim那个是全拼还是？？？
<microcai> chongwish:  到底是作为 readline  的补丁实现呢？ 还是作为内核实现的好？
<dIbMx2> chongwish: 有拼音，也有五笔
<chongwish> microcai: 这个我不懂 下次研究研究
<silenceCHAO> g-talk登录不上？
<chongwish> dIbMx2: 拼音是啥拼音？？？？
 * microcai launchpad 的速度啊！！！！ TNND 那叫一个慢啊！
<dIbMx2> chongwish: 我用的是全拼，不知道能切换不。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這你認了吧。
<simon__> hi
<simon__> ianp: halo
<GeorgeXiecn> 带感咆哮！！今天咆哮有木有！！！每个人心中都有一个咆哮帝！！！！   http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjUwNDU5NDky.html
<simon__> 催眠曲: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ5NTkzMjAw.html
<silenceCHAO> 有个看永生的。。。
<GeorgeXiecn> 永生...
<simon__> what 永生?
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 那算什麼？
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110314/181283.html
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 這咆哮體。
<GeorgeXiecn> simon__: 不能催眠
<silenceCHAO> 就是小说阿，大咆哮术感叹体
<silenceCHAO> 大灌水术发招了
<GeorgeXiecn> hymnusalae: 全市浮云呀 ，，，，
<simon__> GeorgeXiecn: 好听?
<GeorgeXiecn> simon__: 没坚持听下去
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ....
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 漢桓帝就是個SB呀！漢靈帝就是個腦殘呀！
<simon__> GeorgeXiecn: 这么好听的曲子,唉
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 咱們蜀國不給力呀！神馬都是浮雲呀……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 怎麼了？
<GeorgeXiecn> hymnusalae: 情始皇是个暴君呀
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, ……
<hymnusalae> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg5MDUxOTA0.html 要聽睡覺歌我不知道這個如何……
<hymnusalae> 反正我睡覺是看央視的新聞頻道的。
<GeorgeXiecn> simon__: 哈  只怪我没音乐细胞，爹妈不给我送去音乐进修
<GeorgeXiecn> hymnusalae:   那个效果好
 * microcai gnome-shell 崩溃
<microcai> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/83421
<simon__> hymnusalae: 严重同意, 不过听多了央视会有后遗症的
<hymnusalae> simon__, 那個確實。我現在都會背了。
<simon__> good night everybody!
<GeorgeXiecn> 我发现看我帖子的人不断上升中呀！！！！
<GeorgeXiecn> 午夜幽灵
<GeorgeXiecn> 腾讯真是太无耻了。 刚刚下载了在软件中心的QQ音乐！ 启动就开始扫描SD卡，明的是说扫描音乐。 暗地里谁知道手机里的一些隐私没让你扫描到！ 直接卸载！！！
<GeorgeXiecn> 看来的
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 遲了。
<GeorgeXiecn> hymnusalae: 哈哈 恩 对的
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, 看你帖子的？
<hymnusalae> GeorgeXiecn, acfun上那個猛料是你發的？
<GeorgeXiecn> hymnusalae: 不是的  我发的是IRC教习贴
<hymnusalae> ...
<GeorgeXiecn> 看看有啥新美剧可以看
<Pwnna> Modern Family
<GeorgeXiecn> 没啥新剧  睡觉，大家晚安
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch的xorg的包重新拆开了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 多出了几个新东西
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没看过……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 重装的时候发现的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 重装？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg -> arch
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg -> opensuse 11.4 -> arch
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是不久前刚换的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 11.4
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不久前是11.3
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃。再说，重装 archlinux 也简单啊，之前换 openSuSe 之前，先 pacman -Q > log，之后再装archlinux pacman -S `cat log`
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, xorg的包名字变了
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没记装了什么包
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没那个习惯。以后可以试试看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我一直这样的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我一直的风格都是直接 *-all
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这样的话，除了 aur 的包，就可以直接重装了。当然如果你使用 packer, yaourt 之类的，可以一步到位
<white> 怎么没人说话
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, opensuse的字体很给力
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 目前我配置的，我觉得也不错了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是商业字体好些
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我直接拷贝出来了
<alvin_rxg> 文鼎？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是
<alvin_rxg> 那什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道。一堆文件夹
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都拷贝出来了
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<vic> 感觉现在arch的xorg包组 弄的不好
<gebjgd> vic, 能用就行了
<gebjgd> vic, wiki里面已经改了
<vic> gebjgd: 英文wiki？
<gebjgd> vic, 不是英文就是德文的
<vic> 哦
<vic> gebjgd: nnd咋不早更新呢
<gebjgd> vic, ?
<vic> gebjgd: 前几天没被这个折磨死 后来一狠心 全装上了。。
<gebjgd> vic, 看wiki的人表示毫无压力
<vic> gebjgd: 话说我真看wiki了。。确实跟现在的不一样
<gebjgd> vic, 所以阿
<vic> gebjgd: 所以悲剧了。。。
<vic> gebjgd: 有种把xorg全部卸载的冲动了。。。。
<gebjgd> vic, 删除它干吗？
<vic> gebjgd: 重新装呗。。。。貌似得洁癖了。。。。
<vic> gebjgd: 里面一堆用不到的东西。。看着闹心
<gebjgd> vic, 看来你很闲
<vic> ge
<vic> gebjgd: 确实
<wayne_> 有人吗？
<vic> 没人
<jackey> 请教个问题，装好XP系统后，用U盘安装ubuntu10.10，装好后，xp不能引导了，怎么解决。
<vic> 检查grub啊
<jackey> vic,你遇到过这个问题吗。
<vic> no
<gebjgd> jackey, 修复grub
<jackey> gebjgd:如何修复，是不是我安装出错了，记得有一部，分区时最下面默认是硬盘，我选择了windows XP,这样对不。
<gebjgd> jackey, 不知道，没有win
<nata> 进如ubuntu（recovery），过后选grub update， 后重启就有了
<jackey> gebjgd:就是Device for boot loader installation:那个下面的选择
<gebjgd> jackey, 自己写grub
<vic> jackey: 应该选择 sda那个。。。
<jackey> nata:我有xp的启动选项，但是选择后，黑屏又回到启动选择菜单了。
<nata> update grub多一次看
<jackey> vic:选择sda是指默认选项吗，会不会装好后，没有xp的启动项。
<vic> jackey: 要设置grub的。。。。不设置是不会有xp的启动项滴。。
<nata> grub update会自动弄给你，非常方便
<nata> 如果你的xp启动file没问题
<jackey> nata:就是说我安装时那一步选错了是不是。
<nata> 我是怕你安ubuntu时吧xp也删了，所以才叫你update多一次grub
<vic> grub应该是装在mbr的把？？不是很确定。。不过选择在哪里装grub确实要选/dev/sda
<vic> nata +1
<jackey> 晕，应该是选错了把xp的引导给覆盖了。
<jackey> 我进安全模式试一下。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆呢
<nata> 没关惜的，双系统用grub就能了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 今天过来陪你了么？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 今年过来陪你了么？
<EthanZ6174> 麻烦大家，现在通过手机的数据网络访问 m.fanfou.com 正常嘛？
<xiamx> Grub可以选择不装在MBR的
<TTlink> ?
<TTlink> someone there
<TTlink> say something
<alvin_rxg> 。
<TTlink> ok tks
<xiamx> .
<lotutu> 请问我用 dd if=zero of=disk.img bs=512 count=xxx  创建出来虚拟盘在用kvm 把它当作硬盘使用之后能不能在主机挂载访问？
<lotutu> 就是那个disk.img 文件被 kvm当作硬盘分区了，有4个分区，我想在主机中mount disk.img 访问它的分区，要怎么办呢？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-12
<tenzu> roylez: 主席~~
<roylez> tenzu: 早
<roylez> tenzu: 好久不见了
<roylez> tenzu: 被你家女王囚禁了？
<tenzu> roylez: 床上躺了一个礼拜
<tenzu> roylez: 算是吧...
<roylez> tenzu: ......
<roylez> tenzu: 为啥？
<tenzu> roylez: 病毒性感冒, 女王不让到处活动
<roylez> tenzu: 哦，我以为你把肾卖了替女王买ipad3了
<tenzu> roylez: 说起来我15号就有工资了
<roylez> tenzu: 是么
<tenzu> roylez: 但是目前工资卡还没到手
<roylez> tenzu: 我们月底才发当月工资
<roylez> tenzu: 办个银行卡有那么难么
<tenzu> roylez: 这就是高校财务处的效率
<roylez> tenzu: 昨天见一个在军工研究所的哥们，他跟我大骂学术圈的黑暗
<tenzu> roylez: 国内不就是这样么
<roylez> tenzu: 恩
<tenzu> roylez: 军工里可能更黑
<kingbo> 早
<roylez> tenzu: 最近他累得跟狗似的。周一到周五，10点回家，星期六全天上班，星期天上到下午三点
<tenzu> roylez: 项目紧吧, 这种活也不能拖
<roylez> tenzu: 他说项目要做2年...
<tenzu> roylez: 那应该不至于2年都这么紧张, 不然谁受得了
<roylez> tenzu: 863的项目，不知道哪个大佬直接把本子递到科技部部长那里去了
<tenzu> roylez: 这大佬不简单
<roylez> tenzu: 本来这种863，是根本不会给军工的做的
<tenzu> roylez: 我这儿大老板要弄个973, 不知道有戏没
<tenzu> roylez: 据说联合了大连理工, 上海交大, 渤海石油等知名高校和企业
<roylez> tenzu: 他们本来研究进程导弹的，现在居然这项目做自动化的产品质量检测系统....
<tenzu> roylez: 人的想象力是无穷的. 人有多大胆, 地有多大产
<roylez> tenzu: 上班忙不？有没有给学生妹上过课？
<tenzu> roylez: 还处于听课阶段, 还没接受培训, 听说得9月份了
<roylez> tenzu: 还有在职培训？
<tenzu> roylez: 那必须有, 而且还得拿教师资格证
<roylez> tenzu: 比18摸还规矩呢。这边的新人培训是新人多了的时候才会临时拉几个人讲
<tenzu> roylez: 据说培训挺恶心的
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux 有了应对专利侵袭更大的庇护所 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366991 [font=Tahoma,]开源社区可以在面对专利侵袭事件时显得相对从容些了，InfoWorld 的Simon Phipps 写道。“Open Invention Network，一个Linux 贡献者的联合体，形成了一个应对专利侵袭的自卫组织，[/font] 将Linux 的定义延伸从而覆盖了包括许多开 …
<roylez> tenzu: 必须的吧。证是党国要求的，其实就为了刷金币，所以不能指望有内容
<tenzu> roylez: 我只希望工资卡给我早点办下来
<roylez> tenzu: 放心吧，这点小钱他们还不会坑你的
<roylez> tenzu: 刚刚看了下，招商银行手机银行那油猴脚本可算更新了
<roylez> tenzu: 又可以用firefox登录了
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez: 你是不是叫 roy 啊。
<roylez> tenzu: 你们工资卡啥行的？
<roylez> tenzu: 帮我踢了这个查户口的
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 户口本拿来
<ubuntu-tommy> 这么多人在啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 真早
<ubuntu-tommy> 问大家点事，怎么给ubuntu加入自定义菜单
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 8点十几就到了
<ubuntu-tommy> MeaCulpa, roylez  你们好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: pbc写了没？
<tenzu> roylez: 听说是天津银行...
<roylez> ubuntu-tommy: 早
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 招行油猴子登录手机版本？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还没呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还没谈过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对
<ubuntu-tommy> roylez, 问下ubuntu11.10怎么加入新的菜单/
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你丫搞个patent吧，哈哈
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我们这里已经不时兴谈了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: "你，1个patent, 去吧"
<roylez> ubuntu-tommy: 5年左右没用ubuntu了，你问错人了，lol
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu-tommy: 只在Windows里用过几分钟，更问错了
<roylez> tenzu: 我还以为是“交”“建”之类的货色呢，没想到是更贱的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 招行专业版和普通版都是shit, 就指望手机版了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: m.chinamobile.com
<roylez> MeaCulpa: m.cmbchina.com
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 打错了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，不错，我体验一下
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 智能手机还是做了点好事的，起码强迫国内金融服务不再Windows only
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 感谢Jobs了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这要感谢微软的手机操作系统做得烂
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ubuntu-tommy> roylez, 那你们用的是网页版chat？
<roylez> ubuntu-tommy: irssi
<ofan> weechat!!
<mayli> roylez: 表示交行网银还可以啊
<ubuntu-tommy> roylez,以为你们用的都是ubuntu呢，你们知道backtrack中文频道么？
<roylez> ubuntu-tommy: 没有吧
<roylez> ubuntu-tommy: 你这娃太毒了，还没怎么玩就想去整backtrack
<ubuntu-tommy> roylez, 一直在用哦！就是没有找到好的中文频道哦。
<roylez> mayli: 你说windows下用还可以吧
<ubuntu-tommy> roylez, 我现在只是装backtrack5中的工具向ubuntu12.04中集成哦！
<roylez> adam8157: 归位啦？
<adam8157> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<caleb-> 咱这边说“归位”有过世的含义…
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu-tommy: 不用ubuntu就linux不得？ :)
<roylez> caleb-: 我知道
<roylez> caleb-: 所以我这样打招呼 :P
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu-tommy: back-track 我记得是SLAX-based，SLAX很不错的系统，何必屈尊去向ubuntu集成...
<caleb-> 何必屈尊++
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: slax是slackwarebased
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我知道
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 从slackware换Debian不行么。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: SLAX很不错的
<roylez> jiero: 要我踢你不？突然发现我有帽子
<roylez> jiero: 死查户口的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这个，不用上升到那个层次,别查Distro户口了
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: slax人少的感觉
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 用户少不好找问题
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 最先实现usb boot+动态包加载
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 还是很有意义的
<roylez> jiero: 问题自己解决。用户多，没事瞎喷的阿菜多
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。额。不是puppy么。
<jiero> roylez: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不知道，你可以去问问
<caleb-> usb boot 不是 slax 最早吧？
<jiero> caleb-: 有单反吗？
<jiero> caleb-: 可以帮我个忙么？你是台湾人吧。
<caleb-> jiero: 拍照？
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • KDE——年度最佳桌面环境 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366993 来自 LinuxQuestions.org 的2011 成员选择奖给KDE 社区冠以了“年度最佳桌面环境”的荣誉。此外，技术雷达（Tech Radar ，网站）报道，KDE 工作空间是 最佳的桌面环境 。KDE 的创新、性能和稳定性对用户有着特殊的吸引力。技术雷达报告说，KDE  …
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 我说的不是usb boot,我说的是usb boot以后动态加载包包
<jiero> caleb-: 不是，看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=366701 ，顺便发到Ubuntu正体中文区去，
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: 找人测试 Darktable 翻译 - raw数码照片处理 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<caleb-> 稳定性 <- 不是在打 kde 的脸么？…
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<jiero> caleb-: gnome3也没稳定性
<jiero> adam8157:  roylez 活宝两个好
<caleb-> jiero: 帮你宣传 darktable 了
<ubuntu-tommy> MeaCulpa, 怎么有点钻牛角了，呵呵 就像win如果没人去追怎么发展如此火。
<MeaCulpa> KDE3 挺稳定
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<ofan> 没有基于qt的其他DE么
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu-tommy: 我不钻~~~
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 附近的Pizzahut是中国人开的，来了两次让我帮忙扫描，说给我半价——可是pizzahut不好吃啊。。。
<caleb-> ofan: Razor-Qt
<caleb-> 说到底，DE 这玩意儿没必要绑 UI toolkit
<jiero> caleb-: 谢谢
<caleb-> 底层完全可以不要 GUI, frontend 用啥 toolkit 都行
<caleb-> WM 绑 UI toolkit 意义不大
<MeaCulpa> ofan: http://razor-qt.org/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Razor-qt
<MeaCulpa> jiero: pizzahut一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa> Qt 似乎用来搞GL简单点，说不定会有纯3D wm
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 每天吃一个 Premium 的Dominos 。。。对我来说有些奢侈了
<ofan> qt可以全用gl渲染
<ofan> jiero: 有钱人
<caleb-> jiero: 有钱人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 财主
<caleb-> 记得 KDE 打算搞纯 3D 了，基本没硬件加速的都跑不动
<MeaCulpa> 问题是，财主会吃美式Pizza么...
<ofan> razerqt模仿win风格..
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 理论上GL应该更节约资源，3D应该能解放更多主存
<MeaCulpa> ofan: win的风格不一定是自己专利吧，不了解
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 至少现在的2d游戏比3d游戏慢的多
<ofan> 用win风格就没多大意思了
<caleb-> 3D 快是因为加速啊
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 加速的本质是什么？
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 本质是分摊负载
<MeaCulpa> 显示，建模，渲染，脚本，内核，事务处理，分的更开, 硬件依赖更分布化，不是很好么
<jiero> ofan:  caleb- MeaCulpa。。。怎么成了财主了一个才 $8。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: opengl和gl es开打。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: $8 算不错了吧？ 不了解
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 貌似最贵的麦当劳汉堡也接近$7
<ofan> jiero: 才$8....
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 没硬件的时候就不好了
<jiero> ofan: 一个pizza顶2顿饭。
<ofan> jiero: 我一天就吃一顿
<jiero> ofan: 是premium啊。上面东西是普通pizza的4倍
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: :)
<jiero> ofan: 。。。和我以前一样。。。你现在多瘦了？
<ofan> jiero: 150
<jiero> ofan: 去死。。。
<jiero> ofan: 比我重70公斤。。。
<jiero> ofan: 胖子
<ofan> jiero: 75kg
<jiero> ofan: 哦。
<ofan> jiero: 你才5kg?
<jiero> ofan: 其实我算错了。刚才。
<jiero> ofan: 我一直60出头
<jiero> nyfair: 有单反吗？
<nyfair> jiero: 没
<jiero> nyfair: 对了，你有女朋友么？
<jiero> nyfair: 看起来你也很宅——日系的人都感觉很宅
<ofan> jiero: 你要找男友了？
<jiero> ofan: 朋友都找不到一个，管什么男友。
<nyfair> jiero: 啊，你是不是误会什么了？
<jiero> ofan: 所以不去
<jiero> nyfair: 你结婚了？
<jiero> lol
<nyfair> jiero: 没呢，短期内没打算
<jiero> nyfair: 哦你不是宅 :)
<nyfair> 去，原来是这种逻辑... 只要是标准的宅男，一定都知道江湖上流传着一个三单法则，就是“单车、单反加单身...
<jiero> ny
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<nyfair> jiero: ?
 * adam8157 好吧 我不是宅男
<jiero> nyfair: 我根本不知道啊
<jiero> adam8157: 去作宅男吧
 * huntxu 也不是宅男...
<jiero> huntxu: 你不单身了对吧。
<caleb-> 摄影穷三代，单反毁一生
<huntxu> jiero: 唔
<Cherrot> 我试过的两款LCD显示器字体渲染都是花屏（次像素平滑），只好改成标准灰度平滑了，是什么原因呢？
<caleb-> Cherrot: 换别种次像素平滑试试？
<caleb-> Cherrot: 花屏是怎样花？
<jiero> Cherrot: 显卡驱动+GNOME3
<Cherrot> caleb-: 现在用的灰度平哈，基本解决了。
<jiero> caleb-: 哈哈
<Cherrot> jiero: 我觉得是软件设置的问题，记得在Windows下会有两种此像素平滑选项，RGB 和 BGR 还是咋回事儿来着……
<Cherrot> caleb-: 哦……花屏描述错了，是字体花，不是屏幕花  哈哈
<caleb-> Cherrot: 估计就是 RGB/BGR 的问题了
<Cherrot> caleb-: 那你知道配置文件在哪么？ 灰度平滑看着没次像素平滑舒服……
<jiero> Cherrot: 突然感觉你是个滥好人。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 我咋滥了……
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。滥是泛滥的意思啊
<caleb-> Cherrot: /etc/fonts
<Cherrot> jiero: 为啥呢:)？
<jiero> Cherrot: 因为么。你的行为
<Cherrot> jiero: :D 还真没感觉到 哈哈
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • conky可否显示波普呢？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366998 RT： 突发奇想，想让conky显示音频波普， 找了半天也没找到类似的conky，不知道有木有牛人会这个？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenlin5818 — 2012-03-12 10:05
<adam8157> roylez: 招商手机银行的greasemonkey script升级了
<guozhengwei> hi
<xsky> hehe
<xsky> hello
<kk> guozhengwei, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<roylez> adam8157: 今天已经用上了，凹凸慢
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> gfrog: 骑车骑感冒了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。 你丫又穿越。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 是骑车加重了感冒
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<xsky> how to change the chareset in the IRSSI...
<gfrog> adam8157: 下午sick leave算了，现在好想睡觉。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你就不该来上班
<ofan> 除了conky还有什么类似的？
<adam8157> xsky: irssi use terminal's charest
<gfrog> adam8157: 在家趴着也难受，所以想出来活动一下
<xsky> oh? i am using the irssi in windows,
<adam8157> xsky: hah... google it :)
<xskyi> ÁÅOK
<xskyi> ºÇºÇ£¬
<kk> xskyi say: ºÇºÇ£¬ in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<xsky> 好了
<Cherrot> caleb-: 配置字体是<match target="font"> 吧，不过用gnome-tweak-tool等工具修改的平滑配置保存在哪了呢？ 家目录和/etc/fonts/fonts.conf 都没找到已有的平滑设置
<xsky> OK
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神，您又来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我有机会在grp里推一把bzr了
<void1> 支持hg
<void1> 不支持bzr :D
<MeaCulpa> void1: hg windows client有点脏
<MeaCulpa> void1: bzr cli client优雅，qt ui 干净
<void1> 什么叫有点脏？
<void1> hg又没ui的
<MeaCulpa> void1: ui = user intercade, hg 没ui用户怎么用
<MeaCulpa> s/intercade/interface
<void1> MeaCulpa: 因为你说qt ui嘛 :D我以为你说的ui是gui呢
<MeaCulpa> void1: :)
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我试过tortoise hg, 好乱
<MeaCulpa> void1: cli自然没问题
<void1> 我不喜欢tortoise...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 但是bzr那种plugin模式的ui扩展更舒服些，没办法，windows乱
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我也不
<void1> 和浏览器集成一点都不好用，乱哄哄
<MeaCulpa> 反正我就树两块牌子，git和br, git 一定被嫌麻烦，最后入我bzr门~~
<MeaCulpa> 有git做反面教材，啥都好推
<void1> 早期git不能再windows下用啊
<MeaCulpa> void1: 现在msysgit 还行，效果不错
<void1> 后来么，我已经用hg了 :D
<MeaCulpa> git 麻烦，按我妖冶的狡兔三窟的习惯，命令多了点
<L-----D> 现在msysgit也基本废品 默认带的shell连复制黏贴都不好使
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 谁让你用他的shell
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: msysgit在cmd里用的很安逸
<MeaCulpa> 要用他的shell还不如直接cygwin了
 * MeaCulpa 为什么你们都那么BS cmd.exe, 一个有管道，有重定向，有脚本语言的shell, 夫复何求？无非就是进程处理弱点，那也是win自己的事
<void1> cmd不能用utf8显示...
<MeaCulpa> 还有gotu
<void1> 这是我最郁闷的一点
<L-----D> cmd可以utf8吧
<MeaCulpa> void1: 恩，硬伤，哈哈，但那是显示而已
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 可以，但有bom
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: BOM是问题
<MeaCulpa> 微软的utf8...
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 什么叫进程处理弱点
<L-----D> 但是msysgit默认的shell 是配置好的 直接用命令就可以了
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 没有好用的fg, bg,之类
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: git 那点用途，cmd.exe够了
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 作业处理？ jobs那些么。。那些好用么
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: win里用的少，不好用，但是，哪怕是bash里，一般人用的也不多啊
<fhmdgxs> 用putty这种低端软件的人 像我一样就用。。 不想开太多窗口没办法
<void1> fg, bg是给纯tty用的吧
<void1> 现在一般都gui下开多窗口了
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 在ubuntu下如何安装openGL中glm库？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367002 如题，在看红宝书的时候，说可以运行transformation看看，于是乎下载了。但是gcc编译的时候识别不了glm，下载了libglm-dev还是这样。 我编译的指令是 $ gcc transformation.c -lglut -lGLU -lGL -lm 加上 -lglm的话，就会提示找不到lglm。 已经安装了libglm-dev …
<fhmdgxs> kk: hi
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: screen嘛
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 那个真不会用， 研究了一段 没搞明白
<void1> 现在又有screen又有nohup
<void1> fg, bg真难用
 * fhmdgxs 想问下大家pts的原理， 有人熟悉么
<fhmdgxs> 我是真心没搞懂
<roylez> void1: 虽然有screen，bg/fg照样用
 * void1 linux下还是也用低端软件putty的飘过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 鄙视你这拿bzr害人的
<void1> bzr和hg合并就好了，都是perl的，都是分布式，有两个没必要啊
<void1> s/perl/python/
<void1> ...
<fhmdgxs> 换种问法， 为什么tty是单一的， pts就分ptmx pts/0什么的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<MeaCulpa> void1: hg 更强一点, bzr 更傻瓜一点，尤其rename, uncomment, push
<MeaCulpa> void1: 的确可以合并，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> void1: 可能hg dev喜欢git那样的逻辑，先做个强劲的心，再完善功能
<caleb-> fhmdgxs: 早期没需求，后来有需求而 tty 不够用，就搞出了 pts
<caleb-> fhmdgxs: 但现在又没需求了，真用到一大堆的 pts 的程序不多了
<caleb-> fhmdgxs: 早期 telnet bbs 很多是一个用户绑定一个 tty/pts
<caleb-> fhmdgxs: 所以一个服务器需要几万个 tty/pts
<caleb-> 程序语言都是和硬件发展挂勾的
<fhmdgxs> caleb-: pts/n -- ptmx为什么会有这个配对关系， tty不是只有一个/dev/ttyn就成了么
<caleb-> fhmdgxs: tty 数量有限嘛
<fhmdgxs> caleb-: pts类似程序 比如telnetd sshd 是建立在ptmx, pts/n配对的关系上这是为什么
<fhmdgxs> caleb-: .......我没太看明白你的描述， 要不你直接告诉我为啥要有个ptmx吧
<caleb-> fhmdgxs: 方便调用
<fhmdgxs> caleb-: ttymx之类的为何没有？
<fhmdgxs> caleb-: 详细说说方便调用是啥意思好么
<caleb-> fhmdgxs: tty 是早期设计，那时的设计不需要一个 ptmx 的东西
<fhmdgxs> 详细原理谢谢， 需要 不需要 方便 之类太抽象的词 我这种半吊子就更想不明白了
 * adam8157 kony 2012 竟然在大陆被屏蔽.... 做贼心虚啊
<caleb-> fhmdgxs: 这类中文博文很多啊，随便搜就有
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<fhmdgxs> caleb-: 主要就是一篇， 各种复制 而且没看懂
<fhmdgxs> kk: ....
<kk> fhmdgxs, 休息一下...  ㍣ 
<fhmdgxs> kk: 机器人开始卖萌了
<kk> fhmdgxs, 他叫什么名字？  ㍣ 
<fhmdgxs> kk: kk
<kk> fhmdgxs, 右边。  ㍣ 
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 为了复用STDIN OUT ERR
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • smplayer看高清不光要开硬解，还要设置缓存。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367005 以前搜索smplayer怎么开硬解什么的，还是会出现画面卡顿，然后换用VLC，可是vlc用DTS音轨人声小无法设置。再次换回smplayer的时候多注意了下视频播放的设置，发现缓存设置为0，加大为10000K，无卡顿现象了。不知道是否只有 …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手发问一些关于主题的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367011 本人是刚接触Ubuntu11.10.刚在YLMF的下载吧下载了一个Wild-shine主题，解压包后用终端安装提示安装完毕，但现在不知道在什么地方更换主题。请告诉我到底怎么更换主题呢？我在主题查看就只有自带的主题，网上找了很多资料，发现都看 …
<roylez> adam8157: kony都被屏蔽？
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/87c7df17gw1dqwhsdv6q8j.jpg
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ThinkPad E40 不知道为什么功能键失效。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367015 如题，不知道怎么造成的，网也查过没有这类情况，现在只有播放音乐的三个键有反映，其它的都没有，而且出现一个禁止图标。 统计信息: 发表于 由 anichtien — 2012-03-12 12:24
<kooyou> hello\
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10如何安装jdk（tar.gz)？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367018 小弟想学习下在ubuntu下javaweb的开发，但是安装jdk时出了问题。 尝试了一下之前的一些帖子上的方法可还是不行，所以在这请教高手帮忙 ubuntu11.10如何安装jdk（tar.gz) 统计信息: 发表于 由 yujian008 — 2012-03-12 12:40
<wzlxx> 兄弟们，你们工作的时候上头会让看项目的全部代码吗？
<adam8157> wzlxx: 现在公司会. 以前公司我和两个boss可以 其他人不可以
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxso.com/vulndb/21623.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux Kernel本地拒绝服务漏洞(CVE-2011-1678) - Linux安全网 - Linux操作系统_Linux 命令_Linux教程_Linux黑客
<wzlxx> adam8157: 我悲剧了……
<wzlxx> 只给接口不让看代码
<adam8157> wzlxx: 正常的项目是这样的
<wzlxx> adam8157: 看来你那时候都很厉害啊……
<adam8157> wzlxx: 强迫大家把接口实现的很健壮 并且防止大家用hack的方式
<adam8157> wzlxx: :)
 * wzlxx 伤心中……
<adam8157> wzlxx: 有啥伤心的 就应该这个样子啊
<wzlxx> adam8157: 那我就知道看这点代码了????
<wzlxx> 我现在感觉跟拧螺丝的工人没啥区别了……
<adam8157> wzlxx: 如果api实现的很差的话是有点恼火
<adam8157> wzlxx: 慢慢来
<jyfl987> wzlxx: 人人都是拧螺丝的 只不过有的人拧这个规格的 有的人拧那个规格的而已
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教~为什么livecd毫无反应呢。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367021 在bios里设置了光驱启动。但是没有效果，仍然进入了win xp界面。 然后再win下能看到cd里的iso，但是也无任何反应。。。 只有点击wubi.exe才有反应。。。可我不想wubi安装啊。 这是肿么了。。。 求教~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuanshao — 2012 …
<phoenixlzx> 帮忙看一下 这段代码有什么错误 http://paste.kde.org/437756/
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.2500sz.com/news/gj/hqbl/2012/3/11/1369268.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 太阳风暴轻轻擦过地球 专家称地球尚未脱离险境-名城新闻网
<phoenixlzx> 看半天没发现错误，但是GCC提示编译出错
<wzlxx> adam8157: jyfl987 : 关键我找的这个实习是产品已经算是稳定了，剩下的就只是基于不同的情况改代码了
<wzlxx> 感觉是苦力
<wzlxx> 而且改的代码都是不用动脑子的……
<jlzhang> hi
<kk> jlzhang, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<jlzhang> 能问个有个yum的问题吗？
<wzlxx> phoenixlzx: GCC默认C吧，用G++
<ofan> 看代码干嘛，有接口还不会写？
<CyrusYzGTt> flash 漏洞 adobe_flash_sps adobe_flash_mp4_cprt
<phoenixlzx> wzlxx:   g++ -c -pipe -march=x86-64 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wall -W  -I/usr/share/qt/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I../string -I../string -I. -o main.o ../string/main.cpp 这个是编译命令....==就用的g++啊...
<wzlxx> ofan: 我找实习就是提高自己的，又不是为了拧螺丝
<jlzhang> 为了安装一个软件，yum添加一个新的源。这个软件依赖了很多新的文件。
<jlzhang> 现在准备删除这个软件，请问如何将依赖文件降级？
<ofan> wzlxx: 都这么想的
<wzlxx> ofan: 我现在郁闷中
<jlzhang> 用了apt、pacman，在用yum真吐血！
<adam8157> wzlxx: 码农大部分就是做这个  而且你实习就想啥都插手不可能
<wzlxx> slack中……
<adam8157> wzlxx: 另外, 哪里的实习生都是做枯燥的部分的.
<caleb-> wzlxx: 就当用了闭源 OS/库 啦
<wzlxx> adam8157: 就是为了不当码农
<wzlxx> 跟我原来想的差距太大了
<caleb-> wzlxx: 想提高就去 RE 嘛
<wzlxx> RE？
<caleb-> wzlxx: 或者找个开源软件去参与
<jlzhang> 有用过yum的同学，提点提点么*^_^*
<ofan> wzlxx: 就算正式工作也不是让你随便看代码的
<roylez> jlzhang: 除了自己写脚本，无解
<caleb-> apt 降级也不是标配啊
<caleb-> 也是要有点经验的才会降级
<jlzhang> 呃……
<jlzhang> 我之前就犹豫了好旧，要不要装这个软件包
<jlzhang> 装完才发现，这个软件包没用用……
<jlzhang> 我喜欢apt，但是VPS标配CentOS，无法装其他系统……
<caleb-> jlzhang: centos 也有 apt 的
<jlzhang> caleb-: 其实就是他们的源，太混乱了……
<void1> 用第三方的源，当然混乱
<wzlxx> 如何找到一个有开发的公司？现在的只是改代码做产品
<jlzhang> void1: 问题是，如果不用第三方源
<jlzhang> void1: 就只能用源代码编译……
<caleb-> wzlxx: 实习可以改地方？
<jlzhang> void1: 我上手装这个软件之前，在本地用apt装过……
<void1> jlzhang: 你想不混乱，那就编译呗
<caleb-> jlzhang: 编译好啊，第三方源不靠谱
<void1> jlzhang: 然后装到自己的home目录下
<void1> 源这种东西，谁都可以建，没个准
<jlzhang> void1: 为了以后能更好维护，所以选择了yum……
<jlzhang> void1: 很郁闷啊，对比一下apt、pacman，郁闷到内伤啊
<void1> jlzhang: 有什么区别，只是你选的源不好而已
<jlzhang> caleb-: 现在是想怎么把依赖的软件包降级到系统自带的源里面啊！
<caleb-> jlzhang: 有 log 的吧？rpm 抓回来安
 * caleb- 跟 rpm 不熟
<jlzhang> void1: apt的官方源，很全呗
<jlzhang> void1: 不像centos还分rhl 4 5 6 centos 3456
<jlzhang> void1: 之类的
<void1> jlzhang: 所以说那只是源好不好问题.......还没涉及到apt好还是yum好呢
<jlzhang> void1: 其实，我就只这个意思。
<hamo> adam8157: 求不当码农的办法～～
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<jlzhang> void1: 办法啊，如何恢复啊？求教。
<wzlxx> 虚拟机用着就是不爽……
<ofan> wzlxx: 实习要求就别要求那么高了
<jlzhang> caleb-: 实在没办法，我会试试你的方法。
<void1> jlzhang: 没办法，要是没装太多软件的话，vps恢复是最简单的方法了，大概
<zhyy> 怎么改变终端的字体
<hamo> adam8157: 真心求～～～
<wzlxx> ofan: 实习只是个说法
<void1> 不当码农最初就不要做这个工作呀
<roylez> hamo: 当tester
<wzlxx> ofan: 已经算毕业了……
<adam8157> hamo: 去ff那里
<void1> 365行那么多
<ofan> wzlxx: 刚毕业的也没要求那么高的
<wzlxx> ofan: 你不是也刚毕业？？？？？？？
<ofan> wzlxx: 还没毕业
<roylez> hamo: 如果你真心愿意来的话，我可以跟我们老大推荐你
<jlzhang> void1: 郁闷->内伤->吐血
<hamo> roylez: tester也是码农吧？
<void1> jlzhang: 以后不要用第三方源了呗
<wzlxx> ofan: 现在给你一个改代码的工作你会干着有劲吗？
<ofan> wzlxx: 你有什么选择么
<jlzhang> void1: 唉……
<caleb-> rpm 第三方源感觉比 deb 第三方源还糟
<hamo> adam8157: 看到第几章了？
<ofan> 如果你选择多再考虑有没有劲
<jlzhang> caleb-: 太乱了
<void1> wzlxx: 那就是工作...
<caleb-> wzlxx: 薪水没劲就换呗
<adam8157> hamo: 急啥 工作优先
<ofan> 刚毕业的要的就是价格低
<wzlxx> caleb-: 薪水更没劲
<void1> wzlxx: 你的水平比大多数人都高吗?
<ofan> 要求高的聘不起
<hamo> adam8157: 我就问问么...又来活了？
<adam8157> hamo: 没
<roylez> hamo: tester不是码农
<ofan> wzlxx: 不过实际上你干什么工作并不影响你的提高
<caleb-> 提高都是靠自己
<adam8157> caleb-: +1
<hamo> adam8157: 对了，那天我终于看到了那个视频： 你的小裤裤里藏了什么   cc roylez
<caleb-> 当然有高手指点可以少走弯路
<adam8157> hamo: 你真重口
<ofan> 高手不会指点
<roylez> hamo: 好看不？
<hamo> roylez: 好重口～～～
<wzlxx> ofan: 给别人一周的工作别人不做，仍给我了，我一天弄完了，然后第二天马上就又来一个新的任务，我咋办？忙于改那么弱智的代码，根本就不给我留时间提交
<ofan> wzlxx: 改代码还不是提高
<wzlxx> 不说了，跳之
<adam8157> hamo: 你不会看pm?
<hamo> adam8157: pm?
<adam8157> hamo: private message
<wzlxx> ofan: 一个可以看到300+K代码，还大半是垃圾代码
<hamo> adam8157: 窗口开太多了
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了
 * hamo ZZzzzzz
<roylez> hamo: google搜索 acfun 保加利亚 妖王
<roylez> hamo: 保证提神
<wzlxx> ofan: 同时，硬件相关的还不给原理图看……
<wzlxx> 只能看这仅能看到的一点代码……
<longxin> ofan
<ofan> wzlxx: 写不了就不写
 * adam8157 afk
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 买卖来了？
<caleb-> wzlxx: 写个 app 赚外快去
<wzlxx> 不说了，就是上来给兄弟们发发牢骚，舒服点……睡了， 醒来再投个去……
<wzlxx> caleb-: 不会写APP
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没。蛤蟆赖在帝都了
 * ofan 睡觉
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 买卖难求
<adam8157> roylez: 我貌似又有买卖了
<roylez> adam8157: .
<jlzhang> caleb-: 查到yum.log，是否先删除里面因为依赖而升级的软件包，然后删除第三方源，然后重新安装这些依赖软件包？
<roylez> adam8157: 成了送我一部n9
<caleb-> jlzhang: 升级的不要删，重装就是
<caleb-> jlzhang: 新安装的可以删
<adam8157> roylez: ... n9现在什么价
<roylez> adam8157: 2500
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥要N9
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • dnsmasq的奇怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367026 ubuntu12.04，安装dnsmasq建立本地dns缓存。重启后，dnsmasq服务没启动，但是已经有一个dnsmasq进程占用了端口53。需要杀掉该进程后手工启动dnsmasq服务才能生效，真奇怪，我记得以前安装过没遇到这个情况，有知道的么？ 统计信息: 发表于  …
<roylez> adam8157: dpkg -i xxx.deb
<jlzhang> caleb-: 先删除第三方源吗，然后再重装么？
<adam8157> roylez: o
<andylinux> ^_^我今天换debian啦 ，发现在ubuntu下也可以装debian 还挺有意思的，debian官方带了一个在Unix/linux下装debian的教程
<caleb-> jlzhang: 都行啊，源不删也行
<roylez> adam8157: 说好了哦
<adam8157> roylez: 说好个鬼... 我还N1202呢
<caleb-> andylinux: ubuntu / debian 混用太多易出问题，少数一两个包混用倒是无妨
<jlzhang> caleb-: 源不删，默认不是装最新的软件包么？用downgrade么？
<adam8157> roylez: 你给推荐个, 成了就给你买
<adam8157> lol
<longxin> N1202是啥？
<hamo> adam8157: roylez  人贩子
<adam8157> longxin: Nokia 1202 =,=
<andylinux> caleb-: 不是ubuntu /debian 混用 ，是 全新安装了一debian系统
<adam8157> hamo: 你也可以给我推荐啊
<longxin> 我现在还在用N900。。
<roylez> adam8157: 好歹你也用的是n系列了啊
<roylez> adam8157: 我向你推荐 hamo
<roylez> hamo: 去红帽吧，那里有免费汽水
<adam8157> roylez: 我是1系列...
<caleb-> andylinux: 光盘里附的教程？
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<andylinux> caleb-:网上的 ，只要是Unix系的系统，都可以这样安装双系统，还是蛮方便的
<adam8157> andylinux: chroot的功劳
<andylinux> adam
<andylinux> adam8157:bingo
 * hamo ...
<longxin> 手机上都能这么安。。
<hamo> adam8157: kernel make系统的bug报给谁啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 你弱爆了
<adam8157> hamo: get_maintainer.pl
<hamo> adam8157: 我get_maintainer就发现了4个人，甚至其中一个还是我～～～
<andylinux> 只是有个问题，安装显卡驱动后，移动窗口 ，窗口会闪 官方闭源驱动
<adam8157> hamo: 扯
<hamo> adam8157: 真的
<hamo> adam8157: 等我给你截图
<adam8157> hamo: Michal Marek <mmarek@suse.cz> 还有kbuild和主列表
<hamo> adam8157: 那为啥我这里会有我呢？
<adam8157> hamo: bcc?
<hamo> adam8157: 不是..等我给你截图啊
<hamo> adam8157: 我先装个截图工具去
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了
<adam8157> roylez: ^^ 这样的我们不要了
<roylez> adam8157: 赤裸裸的歧视啊
<adam8157> hamo: 检查你sign off那一行有没有typo
<hamo> adam8157: 我是用-f的
<hamo> adam8157: get_maintainer.pl -f
<adam8157> hamo: 生成的邮件形式?
<roylez> hamo: get_maintainer.pl --fuck
<hamo> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/202986
<hamo> roylez: ~~~
<hamo> adam8157: 可是我不记得我给这个文件修过bug 啊
<roylez> adam8157: 太无聊了
<adam8157> hamo: 你本地merge引起的? 我这里没有get到你
<hamo> adam8157: 额...奇怪～～
<hamo> adam8157: 额..这脚本弱爆了
<adam8157> hamo: 可用
<hamo> adam8157: debian怎么切换gcc的版本？
<adam8157> hamo: update-alternatives --config gcc
<adam8157> hamo: sigh...
<adam8157> hamo: debian的alternatives机制很爽的, 系统级别多版本共存  你竟然不知道
<jlzhang> caleb-: 这方法可以哦，终于恢复回来了。刚才恢复过程真是惊心动魄，万一vps被我搞坏了，后果不堪设想啊……
<jlzhang> 开始开心的编译第三方源代码咯～
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于硬盘安装的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367028 看了硬盘安装的教程 我在C盘里建立了boot.ini g2ldr g2ldr.mbr initrd.lz menu.lst vmlinuz 和iso ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso 我的硬盘是 3个盘符 一个是C盘 一个D盘 还有个40G空的 未建立的 是绿色的 我重启可以进入ubuntu安装界面 教程里说在ter里输入sudo umount -l /isode …
<caleb-> jlzhang: 留个 static build busybox 吧，一般 ssh 没断都有救
<MaskRay> hamo: delimited continuation，神器
 * adam8157 wiki 维护中, 只好休息一会儿咯
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥我装了gcc-4.6和gcc-4.5
<hamo> adam8157: update-alternatives --config gcc
<MeaCulpa> gcc和运行系统又没关系...
<hamo> adam8157: 搞诉我没有可选的gcc
<hamo> adam8157: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for gcc.
<jlzhang> caleb-: 呃，真用碰到这麽严重的情况么？
<caleb-> hamo: ls /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives
<adam8157> hamo: 不同软件写了不同依赖  你list看看有啥 不知道gcc具体是写的啥 手头没有debian
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 做 compiler collections解的时候有关系吧
<caleb-> jlzhang: 其实最惨可以找 ISP 复元的，只是麻烦
<hamo> caleb-: 难道我只能把cc  c89 c99 什么的一个一个切过去?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦，不懂
<jlzhang> caleb-: 恩，不过这个情况恢复起来时间太长。
<krfantasy> 温州求借宿一晚
<hamo> caleb-: 没有一种一起切换的工具？
<caleb-> hamo: 一般就是 cc 了
<MaskRay> hamo: 改环境变量 CC
<caleb-> MaskRay++
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Air Supply - Body Glove
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/03/12/smartphones-bigger.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 智能手机屏幕尺寸的极限：5.5英寸？
<Cherrot> Qt4 太讨厌了
<roylez> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/03/12/ryu-gyong.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 朝鲜修建世界最豪华酒店：Ryu-gyong
<adam8157> roylez: hamo 擦 昨晚ssh过来改了下offlineimap的配置, 结果改错了个地方, 从昨晚到刚才都没有收公司的信..... 我说我咋这么闲
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :)
<MeaCulpa> z-turn
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Z-Turn, in Z-Turning grow strong
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: z-turn是啥
<Cherrot> qt4程序的字体渲染和系统的字体渲染正好冲突……
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 折腾
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ............
<hamo> adam8157: 真是折腾～～
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: emerge  Detected file collision 后加一个 feature 可以不重新编译直接安装，是什么 feature
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu11.10创建虚拟机使用spice支持--总有这样那样的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367029 安装了关于qmue,kvm,virt-manager所有的包 celt-0.5.1.3.tar.gz qcairo-1.8.7.1-git74d6b5.tar.bz2 qemu-0.14.0.tar.gz qpixman-0.13.3-git20090127.tar.bz2 spice-0.8.1.tar.bz2 spice-protocol-0.8.0.tar.bz2 配置了虚拟网络 在libvirt软件包安装完成之后，会 …
<krfantas`> 有温州的同志吗？
 * Cherrot 找同志都找到这了啊 :P
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
 * fhmdgxs 围观奇迹
<adam8157> hamo: ca 倒霉 google groups 还没给我转信
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 知道了
<krfantas`> 你们说我现在离家出走了怎么办
<CyrusYzGTt> 找警察
<Cherrot> jiero: 真的，我发现我确实有点滥好人的性格 所以搞的自己这么忙:)
<krfantas`> 额。。。
<Cherrot> krfantas`: 不然就回家 真的
<CyrusYzGTt> krfantas`§ 離家出走 順便去偷渡 XD
<krfantas`> CyrusYzGTt: 我也想偷渡
<CyrusYzGTt> krfantas`§ 嗯，我也想。。
<L-----D> 谁知道比较权威的网速测试站点
<krfantas`> 你说我今天晚上去哪？露宿街头
<Cherrot> krfantas`: 赶紧表白求留宿去
<krfantas`> 额额额额额
<krfantas`> 记得这里有几个在温州的末
<Cherrot> krfantas`: 哦忘了，你是要找同志的啊……
<Cherrot> L-----D: http://pingtest.net/ ？
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y Pingtest.net - The Global Broadband Quality Test
<Cherrot> L-----D: http://www.speedtest.net/ ？
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test
<krfantas`> Cherrot: －。－！我是找个可以借宿的
<jiero> Cherrot: 好人+1
<Cherrot> jiero: :P
<jiero> wzlxx 自己开个小公司专门往国内推销你的libreoffice
<jiero> lol
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼许久不在这里
<caleb-> 推销 libreoffice++
<tenzu> jiero: 病毒感冒, 卧床一周
<caleb-> 国内一堆垃圾 web browser 好像都活得挺滋润嘛
<jiero> caleb-: 因为笨蛋多
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 那些都是browser shell...
<hamo> adam8157: 难道是说你人品太差了？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: linux发行版都是shell对不
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 早加早解脱
<hamo> adam8157: google智能检测到了你的人品，所以就不给转了...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是，linux发行版是包管理
<adam8157> hamo: 据说要等段时间才起作用, 等等看 再不行就report google
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 吃了发霉的橙子
<imtxc> ofan: 这就睡醒了？
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • .screenrc http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367032 1 # $Id: screenrc,v 1.15 2003/10/08 11:39:03 zal Exp $ 2 # 3 # /etc/screenrc 4 # 5 # This is the system wide screenrc. 6 # 7 # You can use this file to change the default behavior of screen system wide 8 # or copy it to ~/.screenrc and use it as a starting point for your own 9 # settings. 10 # 11 # Commands in this file are used to …
<imtxc> Cherrot: 那个网站真酷哇
<jiero> ofan 罚你去干苦力赚钱
<Cherrot> imtxc: 哪个啊？测网速的？
<cnhezhong> 各位 是不是百度那出什么事情了 我登陆不了我的百度帐号了  你们试一试 能登陆么
<ofan> imtxc: 没睡
<imtxc> Cherrot: 是啊
<jiero> cnhezhong: 广告bot？
<imtxc> ofan: o 啊
<Cherrot> imtxc: :)  可惜国内节点太少了
<jiero> Cherrot: 下载速度 6.18Mbps，上传0.83Mbps。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<cnhezhong> jiero: http://passport.baidu.com/error.html 给转到这了
<kk> cnhezhong,啥网址y 百度--您的访问出错了
<cnhezhong> 是阿
<jiero> Cherrot: 下载比上传快说明这个国家不行。
<Cherrot> jiero: Wow...  下载真快   ADSL吧
<jiero> Cherrot: ADSL2+
<cnhezhong> 我刚发了博客 然后自己回复 就发现登陆不了百度帐号了 给转到http://passport.baidu.com/error.html包错
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 玩 DOOM， the Roguelike 吧。
<cnhezhong> okey 上来了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Rogue类的，但是是Doom背景和图像
<cnhezhong> 刚才是怎么登百度帐号 都报错
<Cherrot> jiero: ADSL的上传确实蛋疼，我暑假住旅馆时开电驴结果老板连身份证信息都传不到公安局……
<cnhezhong> kk: 现在没事了 知道为什么会出现 说地址不存在呢http://passport.baidu.com/error.html
<imtxc> cnhezhong: 抽风呗
<LOL_> Cherrot: 你一般用啥下载ruanjian
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我一般不下载软件啊
<Cherrot> LOL_: 哦 明白了……  MLDonkey Transmission
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 上链接
<jiero> MeaCulpa: http://doom.chaosforge.org/
<kk> jiero,啥网址y DoomRL - Doom, the Roguelike
<cnhezhong> imtxc: 这个理由 我信  常在河边走 一直不湿鞋 。今天差点歪脚踩粪坑里
<imtxc> cnhezhong: 你干啥了
<LOL_> Cherrot: transmission没鼓捣过，能下ed2k吗
<Cherrot> LOL_: 专下BT  ed2k就用的mldonkey
<cnhezhong> imtxc: 初步猜测是我把vimtutor拷贝到百度空间上，因为是繁体 或许百度后台对繁体有审察
<LOL_> Cherrot: 自己编译还是直接下安装包？
<Cherrot> LOL_: mldonkey 需要自己编译，以支持upnp
<LOL_> Cherrot: 哦
<imtxc> cnhezhong: 没那么夸张
<cnhezhong> imtxc: 我是这么猜的 不确定到底为何 直接无法登陆百度帐号了 总不至于是我自己脚湿了吧
<adam8157> hamo: 倒霉google groups啊 搞什么呢
<cnhezhong> ibus输入法 选词 能设置成＋－么
<cnhezhong> imtxc: 那就是我傻傻的自作多情了，把责任推给政府了
<LOL_> 貌似本来就是加减吧
<imtxc> cnhezhong: 恩恩恩
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: 需要针对某个输入法设置
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: 我用的是sunpinyin
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: 我也是 ， 进入sunpinyin的设置里找
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: 怎么设置呢  我怎么没看到sunpinyin setup中哪里有阿
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: Page Flip 找到了么
<cnhezhong> 看到了
<cnhezhong> 选哪个
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • fat32被格式化成ext4了，怎么找回来？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367034 fat32被格式化成ext4了，肿么办？ 刚刚mkfs.ext4了，才反应过来格错区了，(我的漫画，我的歌，我的资料啊~~，好几年啊好几年的收藏啊) 我现在在ubuntu11.10的光盘试用里 统计信息: 发表于 由 lwaterl — 2012-03-12 15:02
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: 看你喜好了 随便
<cnhezhong> 我说呢
<cnhezhong> 我错了  睁眼瞎阿 谢谢提示了
<Cherrot> :)
<roylez> Cherrot: 保加利亚妖王，看过没？
<cnhezhong> 我傻傻的凑合了两年 哈哈
<Cherrot> roylez: 没有…… 什么东西？
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 看我最后的成绩。我不记得Url了。你找找
<roylez> Cherrot: hmmmm
 * Cherrot 我貌似说错话了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: o
<roylez> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac252919/   看完发感想哦
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 保加利亚妖王Азис专辑MV Хоп - AcFun.tv
 * Cherrot 我果然说错话了……
 * tenzu 拜神拜主席
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早啊
<tenzu> roylez: 本来以为要做一下午的事情, 结果不到15分钟就不用做了
<jiero> roylez: 坏人
 * hamo 真希望给自己换个16核的大脑！！！
<iGnome> tenzu:
<adam8157> hamo: 一下子加16个?
<tenzu> hamo: 你给我变个双核的看看
<cnhezhong> 这个登录和登出提示是怎么设置的阿
<tenzu> iGnome: 神啊
<jyfl987> hamo: 我倒是想给自己弄个协处理器
<iGnome> 你把小鸟当你自己的blog了？ tenzu
<zyzhang12> 屏幕亮度问题能解决么？
<jyfl987> hamo: 我说大脑
<tenzu> iGnome: 当成发牢骚的地方
<iGnome> 还那nm，占领g+。害人啊
<jyfl987> hamo: 如果可以给大脑加个快速切寄存器堆文件的指令用于支持 超线程的话 也不错
<iGnome> 那死nm，在这里不。 tenzu
<tenzu> iGnome: 哪个nm? nmfans?
<iGnome> 是啊
<hamo> adam8157: 16个估计都不够...我想换tilera的那个100核的
<adam8157> hamo: 你没听懂我的吐槽?
<hamo> jyfl987: 就众核了...妥妥的
<iGnome> 都是罗嗦鬼啊。
<adam8157> iGnome: momo
 * hamo 坏人 -> adam8157
<iGnome> adam8157: 难道你就是nm?
<adam8157> hamo: lol 你终于懂了
<iGnome> 蛋蛋奶妈
<adam8157> iGnome: 没有个g+
<jyfl987> hamo: 还是协处理器好
<iGnome> 那你搭话干嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 你果然脑子不够使
<hamo> adam8157: ...
 * adam8157 afk
<Cherrot> roylez: 教育网访问弱爆了啊  我还要去山景城绕一圈才能看……
<tenzu> iGnome: 奶妈粉丝不在这里
<iGnome> 我发现生态链了。 roylez --> adam8157 --> hamo
<iGnome> tenzu: 额
<tenzu> iGnome: 你在生态链底端
<iGnome> 蛤蟆是最底层的。最被欺负。
<iGnome> 我统管乐乐
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席无下限啊无下限………………
<tenzu> iGnome: 你太欺负蛤蟆了
 * Cherrot 精神恍惚中
<tenzu> iGnome: 你不能欺负主席,听到没?
<iGnome> 没。我不越级。
<iGnome> 还有一条。 roylez --> tenzu lol
 * hamo 你们都是坏人！！！
<Cherrot> 为啥蛤蟆受欺负呢……
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 蛤蟆皮肤不好 么办法
<iGnome> 蛤蟆的形象，就是趴着的。怪谁。
<Cherrot> jyfl987: :-O
<tenzu> iGnome: 那只好 tenzu --> iGnome
<iGnome> 丫丫的。疼疼想造反了。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 支持
<hamo> tenzu: 支持
<iGnome> 乖
<iGnome> hamo: 你个最底层的。你先搞定 adam8157
<Cherrot> tenzu 为什么同时有两个tenzu ??
 * tenzu 弱问一下, --> 是不是爆菊的意思?
 * LOL_ 同问
 * CyrusYzGTt 感覺是
 * Cherrot 恍悟！
<iGnome> adam8157: 疼疼污蔑你。
<iGnome> 踢了他
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你竟然蹦出来了
<tenzu> iGnome: 我污蔑谁了?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你竟然㱵出来了
<iGnome> 你表达的意思啊
<tenzu> iGnome: 呸!
<iGnome> tenzu: 我还有一个截图。小心我发出来。
<tenzu> iGnome: 啥截图, 先给我看看
<iGnome> lol 你以前的啥话嘛。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天晚上看松岛老师的作品，看到1点，白天很早就起来了，好困
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..昨天晚上看 小說 看到 2點，， 下午 13:00才起牀。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 鄙视你
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 弱視你
<cnhezhong> vim 怎么语法加亮 我是10.04
<CyrusYzGTt> 表示 gvim 很簡單的就用了
<huntxu> iGnome: 神你兒子這幾年好像沒高多少啊
<huntxu> iGnome: 還是和輪滑那個差不多...
<Cherrot> iGnome: 原来也是神啊……
 * Cherrot 神幻化于万物啊……
 * CyrusYzGTt  感覺神的生長週期都很長，， 很難做生物試驗
<lanying37> 是啊 m
<huntxu> roylez: 你怎麽又在天上，把蛋蛋的位置占了
<Aoy__c> cnhezhong: syntax on
<lanying37> 。。。。。
<cnhezhong> Aoy__c: 输入的时候高亮么 我这只是在打开后高亮
 * Cherrot Download speed 0.39Mbps, Upload speed 7.10Mbps
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 上傳的帶寬真高。。做服務器合適。。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 教育网 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ..
<huntxu> Cherrot: 這上下行的對比太強悍了吧...
<Cherrot> huntxu: 其实下行速率也很快的，可是试了好几个测试点都这结果。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 可以只安裝operation system,而不安裝application嗎? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367043 在安裝ubuntu時,我可以不安裝那麼多的application嗎? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzzubu — 2012-03-12 15:46
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪，我回来了
<roylez> Cherrot: 那短片还不错吧？
<Cherrot> roylez: 现在缓过神来了……
<roylez> Cherrot: 你啥网络？给我开个帐号
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席无下限，主席无节操
<roylez> Cherrot: .
<Cherrot> roylez: 说了是教育网……
<roylez> ......
<gebjgd> 早
<gebjgd> 众淫们
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教，遇到bash: syntax error near unexpected token 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367049 我最近才刚刚开始接触linux，为了调通一个cmu大学的目标检测程序。 其中有一行代码是在matlab下运行： [tmp,lenstring]=unix(/usr/bin/ffmpeg -i "/home/ly/Documents/movie/AVSS_AB_Easy_Divx.avi" 2>&1 | grep Duration) 最后的返回值老是有问题，  …
<txtmiku> C那个频道怎么进阿？
<freeflying> adam8157: roylez 推荐人给我啊
<fhmdgxs> c频道还是有人说话的
<roylez> freeflying: .... 我推荐 adam8157
<adam8157> freeflying: .... 我推荐 roylez
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求高手帮忙，新手通过非常诡异的操作步骤遇到了非常诡异的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367052 昨天下了个向往已久的UBUNTU X64按照硬盘安装的方法安装之后很成功，但觉得64位的有点不兼容，就下了32位的ISO，在windows下删除了UBUNTU分区，然后把32位ISO放在C下面准备重新安一次，结果重启机器之后W …
<freeflying> kao
<freeflying> 两不靠谱的
<adam8157> freeflying: 好久没有收到简历了...
<freeflying> adam8157: 招人咋这么难呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们team只见人走 不见人来
 * hamo ~~~
<iGnome> 到学校招。一把一把的。难道要开发？
<adam8157> freeflying: 给L1不 给L1估计就好多人去咯
<iGnome> 蛋蛋要价太高。
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 乐乐天天要吃脆脆鲨。也贵。
<gebjgd> adam8157: 这年头都没有人要L1
<gebjgd> adam8157: 大家都爱天朝
<adam8157> gebjgd: 谁不要的给我
<hamo> gebjgd: 同求L1
<adam8157> gebjgd: 卖身求l1
<adam8157> hamo: 你边去
<iGnome> 又欺负蛤蟆
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓~~为啥我边去...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 那你去把我的项目搞定，我的L1给你
 * Cherrot 啥叫L1啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你才本科毕业
<iGnome> gebjgd: 迷奸项目？
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • VPN连接上但无法上网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367055 VPN服务器网络参数： IP：192.168.9.220/24 网关:192.168.9.1 DNS:202.96.134.133 在VPN配置文件中设置远程IP地址池是192.168.9.230-240。 按说，vpn客户端连接上后获取的IP和网关为地址池的第1个IP地址，为什么无法上外网呢？ 还需要做什么操作配置？  …
<hamo> adam8157: 本科毕业就不能有L1啦？
<adam8157> hamo: 要有多少工作经验 而且在那个公司待了一年以上
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...那我忍一年再说吧~~~
<adam8157> gebjgd: 啧啧 啥的
<adam8157> hamo: 百度美国有分公司?
<hamo> adam8157: 按道理说，百度应该算是外企
<hamo> adam8157: 我们的人事是fesco代理的
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧 百度在哪里注册的?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你还有机会 我去了也是白搭
<gebjgd> adam8157: spring break 你的机会
<hamo> adam8157: 岛上～～
<hamo> adam8157: 你懂得
<gebjgd> adam8157: 找个白人妞的 你的性福生活和绿卡也就有了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 求啊, 你们公司有多余的L1 H1啥的就撇给我
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你以为我们过去是玩得？是给米国人干苦力
<MeaCulpa> roylez: MB一个brocade升疵了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不怕苦力啊 搬砖除外
<hamo> adam8157: 挖煤去吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 网卡的bug最多了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<freeflying> adam8157: 你想啥啊，Canonical中国给中国的L1?
<freeflying> ee没来啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 呵呵 玩笑话
<adam8157> iGoogle: ^^
<roylez> freeflying: ee下班了
<freeflying> 我这周可能会去趟长沙，找ee请我吃饭
<freeflying> adam8157: 你说我们公司在国内也还算不错的，咋找人恁难呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 具体到每个职位, 每个职位的要求都是偏的. 大部分不符合要求 符合要求的不愿挪窝
<adam8157> 我觉得
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 秀才ubuntu视频教学第2季-软件应用2-浏览器与电子邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367056 ubuntu桌面环境浏览器与电子邮件客户端的安装和简单应用，内容包括Firefox Chrome Thunderbird以及新浪微博Air客户端。 object 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevin.lo — 2012-03-12 16:51
 * LeithWong 这个机器人所有论坛的新帖子都发上来吗
<freeflying> adam8157: 是啊
<hamo> freeflying: Cannonical中国招研发么？
<nicephil1> 百度现在做基础软件吗？比如编译器，内核什么的？
<freeflying> hamo: 研发我们都是home base的，所以不存在那个地方招
<hamo> nicephil1: 基础软件我们也做，不过都是基于项目的
<hamo> freeflying: 有entry level的职位么？
<adam8157> hamo: 这是啥
 * Cherrot 招实习么……
<freeflying> hamo: 有啊
<hamo> adam8157: 应届生啊，就叫entry level吧
<jyfl987> youku收购tudou
<hamo> adam8157: 十八摸是这么叫的
<hamo> freeflying: 求JD啊
<freeflying> hamo: JD还没有
<adam8157> hamo: 你又要去祸害ff么
<freeflying> hamo: 你要是毕业生，发你的简历给我
<hamo> adam8157: 别瞎说
<freeflying> adam8157: 先写篇文档再说啊
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: .
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 24号ovirt workshop你去不
<hamo> adam8157: 来吧
<jyfl987> @优酷网新浪机构认证：优酷土豆宣布合并，联合打造中国网络视频行业领军公司。建立在庞大用户群、多元化内容及强大技术平台基础上的优酷土豆股份有限公司，将引领中国下一代网络视频革命。合并后的新公司将形成更可观的规模和更强大的收入转换能力，实现长足发展。
<adam8157> freeflying: 听不懂啊
<hamo> adam8157: 来吧，请你在度娘这边吃饭
<freeflying> adam8157: 打酱油去
<freeflying> jyfl987: 和你们有关系不
<hamo> freeflying: 好的，我有你邮箱，等我整理一下简历发给你
<adam8157> freeflying: 和 gfrog 有关系
<adam8157> zer4tul: 出来捉奸啊
<jyfl987> freeflying: 没有 不过这个肯定能对我日常生活有影响
<freeflying> jyfl987: 你们服务器用了Ubuntu没啊
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓..请你吃饭你还这样～～～
<adam8157> hamo: 你要去?
<jyfl987> freeflying: 我们领导比较保守 用的debian 我倒是ubuntu推广大使 额
<hamo> adam8157: 想呢
<adam8157> hamo: 我听不懂咋办
<jyfl987> freeflying: 可惜我没当领导 不过我第一家公司 我给他们装的ubuntu 8.04 最近还在用 我还发邮件提醒他们升级 呵呵
<hamo> adam8157: 打酱油呗
<roylez> jyfl987: 用debian的很新潮了。见过用redhat的没
<adam8157> hamo: freeflying 还是算了 真心听不懂
<jyfl987> roylez: 太2了 还用rh
<roylez> jyfl987: 大把的...
<jyfl987> freeflying: 我的博客的vps用的ubuntu 这算支持不
<roylez> jyfl987: 用redhat的都是有钱人呢
<jyfl987> roylez: 2的人确实大把
<jyfl987> roylez: 有技术的都用gentoo集群吧
<jyfl987> 有钱的用rh
<jyfl987> 小白 穷逼用debian
<freeflying> jyfl987: 要你们公司用才算啊
<adam8157> hamo: 倒霉google groups还不给我转信
<hamo> adam8157: 唉唉...还不攒攒人品
<freeflying> jyfl987: 是哪家公司还在用8.04啊
<roylez> freeflying: 被 jyfl987 坑了的公司
<freeflying> roylez: 啥公司啊
<jyfl987> freeflying: 你给点公关费 我就去游说 或者你们派个技术支持到我们这边来
<roylez> freeflying: 咱不知道啊
<freeflying> jyfl987: 约个时间，咱一起去游说
<jyfl987> freeflying: 没问题 好像我领导用debian的原因是默认带py25
<jyfl987> freeflying: 我们这的web还是py25 powered的
<freeflying> jyfl987: 我们内部都在讨论全部迁移到 3.x了
<adam8157> hamo: 来了封Reminder 近期闲得无比
<hamo> adam8157: 啥reminder?mailing list?
<freeflying> gfrog: 你youku的？
<hamo> freeflying: 这么激进？
<jyfl987> freeflying: py25迁到3.x 还是有点工作量的 我们主要业务是网站 你们的代码和我们的代码量不一样吧
<adam8157> hamo: 新kernel release的
<freeflying> jyfl987: 我是说我们的web应用
<roylez> freeflying: 青蛙是帽子党
<freeflying> roylez: 哦
<adam8157> freeflying: gfrog 是我们这边Virt大牛 我推荐
 * hamo adam8157->弱爆了
<adam8157> hamo: 咋了
<roylez> adam8157: 青蛙不是吹水高手么？
<adam8157> hamo: 咋了?
<hamo> adam8157: 还不是usenet的事
<roylez> adam8157: 腮帮子鼓鼓的，一嘴水，吹起来多带劲
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 明天BLUG去不去？
<adam8157> hamo: 不去
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 你咋这宅了现在？
<adam8157> hamo: 除了比较熟的面基大会, 别的都不去, 没啥意思
<hamo> adam8157: 明天有个好议题哟...
<jyfl987> freeflying: 你们还有web应用？
<adam8157> hamo: 啥
<hamo> adam8157: pcmica卡的笔记本扩展坞
<adam8157> hamo: 啥玩儿 现在还有人用pcmica?
<hamo> adam8157: 没人用但是所有笔记本上都有，你说要是有个扩展坞把这个空闲的地方利用起来多好
<adam8157> hamo: 你确定笔记本上都有? 凹凸慢
<hamo> adam8157: 你的没有？除了苹果的
<jyfl987> freeflying: 你是指你们的ubuntu one还是网站
<jyfl987> hamo: BLUG 猛一看 还以为是 BUG
<adam8157> hamo: 你去查查吧, 早就更新换代了
<hamo> adam8157: 对对，现在叫cardbus但是是兼容的
<adam8157> hamo: 大小都不兼容...
<nicephil1> 在Linux CLI下有没有比较轻量级做演示的工具？
<hamo> adam8157: ExpressCard
<jyfl987> nicephil1: script?
<nicephil1> jyfl987:比如像pinpoint
<adam8157> hamo: 市面上有么
<nicephil1> jyfl997：但是好像它不支持图片
<roylez> nicephil1: screen
<hamo> adam8157: 没有...是个正在进行的项目
<hamo> adam8157: 里面就一块arm片子，都可以当开发板用
<adam8157> hamo: 出厂了我就买块去
<nicephil1> roylez:我说是像PPT一样，做演示的工具，比如pinpoint, 但是好像不好用
<hamo> adam8157: 就是express card的...只不过大家还都习惯叫pcmica卡
<roylez> nicephil1: latex beamer
<roylez> nicephil1: 我用这个好久了
<nicephil1> pinpoint是GNOME的小工具：http://live.gnome.org/Pinpoint
<kk> nicephil1 ⇪ t: Pinpoint - GNOME Live!
<nicephil1> 桌面软件有没有可以显示MS PPT的？
<imtxc> nicephil1: www.google.com
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • linux挂载windows共享的问题(在线等) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367065 在windows下有一个共享目录，我在ubuntu窗口地址栏里输入： smb://192.168.1.101/share 输入用户名和密码，成功，并且可以删除文件和创建文件。 我在命令行： sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=administrator,password=winpassword //192.168.1.101/share /mnt/disk  …
<maucat> kk: hi
<maucat> kk: are you human
<fhmdgxs> maucat: kk让你给弄疯了？
<fhmdgxs> maucat: 我多年的愿望你给实现了
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 也包括我的愿望
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 估计又好了
<fhmdgxs> kk: hi
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<hamo> kk你肿么了？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: here?
<hamo> adam8157: 小k不理我，踢了他
<fhmdgxs> hamo: 他能t人？
<namoamitabuddha> cf
<jyfl987> 蛤摸骑蛋
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 解释下 lisp 的 OOP
<adam8157> hamo: 你觉得我帮我们op还是帮你?
 * kk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jyfl987> hamo: 小k不理你 多半你以前也是大恶人
<jyfl987> hamo: 有一阵子 小k就不理我
<hamo> jyfl987: 是说小k还记仇？？
<hamo> kk: 小k你学坏啦
<jyfl987> hamo: 小k不记仇 但是它背后的机人记仇
 * hamo kindle又自动重启啦
<kk> hamo, 我没有听说过这样的事情之前。  ㍩ 
 * hamo ;-)
 * fhmdgxs 出售kindle 4 北京自提优惠
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 多少米
<jyfl987> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?8cca4.jpg   adam8157 hamo roylez
<adam8157> ca...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看 刚才蛤蟆叫你干活 就是这个样子
 * hamo 不发表任何言论
<jyfl987> 还要搞个青蛙的
<jyfl987> 画两个两栖动物站在蛋上
<imtxc> 尴尬了。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你用的kindle touch?
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<hamo> adam8157: 吃啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道
<adam8157> hamo: 你要过来请客?
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 来度娘这里，我请客...
<adam8157> hamo: 我节食中, 晚上买俩小馅饼就OK
<hamo> adam8157: 你又节食？又做啥坏事了这是？
<adam8157> hamo: 又? 上次节食还是在四川的时候
<jyfl987> adam8157: 保持好身材阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯, 发现有长胖的趋势, 果断制止
<jyfl987> adam8157: 剪出好身材 保持更重要
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你上周骑车没
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 持午？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> 18:01:53        adam8157 | hamo: 我节食中, 晚上买俩小馅饼就OK
<jyfl987> adam8157: 骑了 上周我换了帆布鞋 并且只穿了一件上衣出去 感觉很轻便 很舒服
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 持午是啥意思
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: Google
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 还不下班？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 马上
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 忘了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 升级升疵了，唉郁闷
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 没有 还是三顿, 少吃而已
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装提示文件向硬盘复制错误？拜求高手 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367066 大家好，我是ubuntu小白，昨天和今天安装ubuntu系统若干次，都出现这个问题，希望高手和了解的前辈给出指点和解决办法？ [Errno 5] Input/output error 此个别错误往往由有缺陷的CD／DVD光盘或CD／DVD驱动器导致，或者由有 …
<jyfl987> http://www.mittrchinese.com/single.php?p=181579  你看看这里 锻炼 喝咖啡什么的都可以改变dna
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 锻炼+咖啡 改变DNA
 * adam8157 NPR听众: no, Obama, no more, thank you
<jiero> adam8157: 当。
<adam8157> jiero: .
<jiero> adam8157: 还不走
<jiero> adam8157: 赶你下班离开
 * adam8157 大家都希望我下班啊
<adam8157> jiero: 等我想想这道题
 * adam8157_away 想明白了 走人
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 当里个当
<Cherrot> http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y Z-Type
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 读过 TAOCP 么
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 看完了？？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: taocp和csapp 哪个好点？
<freeflying> jyfl987: 我们有很多web的应用的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 怎么可能，碰都没碰
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不一样的书，怎么比较？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: taocp 是算法分析
<jyfl987> freeflying: namoamitabuddha 我去吃饭 回来再说
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 【IT相关】优酷与土豆宣布合并 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367067 优酷与土豆居然合并了？！Yoooooooooooooo!!!!!! cnBeta消息： 优酷(NYSE: YOKU)和土豆(NASDAQ: TUDO)于3月11日签订最终协议，将以100%换股的方式合并。合并后土豆从纳斯达克退市，优酷则继续在纽约证券交易所交易。新公司将命名为优酷土豆股份有 …
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ？
<kelvinflyliuchao> 好安静……
 * Cherrot 码农穷三代，geek毁一生 :D
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。
<Zertad> hello
<kk> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<Zertad> 有人吗？
<Cherrot> jiero: 好奇怪 为啥我的LED就不存在字体渲染问题呢 :-(
<Cherrot> jiero: 做设计的有啥看法？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: taocp就是数学书
<LOL_> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk1MDczOTIw.html
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【猴姆独家】超好听！Maroon 5主唱助阵嘻哈乐团Gym Class Heroes强势回归新单mv - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<LOL_> roylez: 感觉触摸板挺不错的
<kk> 新 校园网拨号 • 怎样用无线路由建立wifi热点？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367072 RT，学校用的是锐捷认证，在网上搜了搜，貌似不行.....不知道诸位有没有办法？ ubuntu10.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 hbxtght — 2012-03-12 19:19
 * mayli 刚才拿BTC换USD买了VPS,大概是挖了一个月的矿
<mosesofmason> 多少 BTC 呢
<jiero> Cherrot: 什么 “LED“”字体渲染问题”？不清楚
<jiero> 。。。竟然有人有钱买 Wacom的显示器。。。
<jiero> 恩。
<LOL_> jiero: 华硕的小本本竟然可以看youtube, lol
<Cherrot> jiero: 字体反锯齿导致偏色
<LOL_> jiero:网速很给力，都不卡
<LOL_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn6-c223DUU&NR=1&feature=endscreen
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - B.o.B - Airplanes (Feat. Hayley Williams of Paramore)
<lotutu> 有人知道xlsfonts不能显示某些已经安装的字体的问题吗?
<lotutu> fc-list可以看到
<Cherrot> LOL_: 歌很好听:D
<LOL_> Cherrot: 终于找到知己了，不容易呀。
<Cherrot> LOL_: LOL
<Cherrot> LOL_: 以前从没听过
<LOL_> Cherrot: 你给推荐几首
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我没口味，没音乐细胞 哈哈
<roylez_> Cherrot: 给你开胃 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac209507/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 小受君,一个人跳舞不寂寞吗? - AcFun.tv
<LOL_> Cherrot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgT1AidzRWM
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<LOL_> roylez: 昨天不是发过了吗
<roylez_> LOL_: Cherrot 应该没看过
<LOL_> roylez: 求昨天那种伪娘系列的
<Cherrot> roylez: ……
<roylez_> LOL_: 害人永远不嫌多
<Cherrot> roylez： 就不能发个正妹么……
<LOL_> roylez_: 伪娘害人吗
<roylez_> Cherrot: 这个很正的啊
<Cherrot> roylez: 这个挺像jiero的……
<LOL_> roylez_: 现在不是百合无罪，搞基万岁吗
<hamo> LOL_: ...
<LOL_> hamo: 你也喜欢搞基？
<Cherrot> roylez_ 我看到你的名字出现在了那个人的胸上 :D
<hamo> LOL_: 没这么重的口味
 * LOL_ 20:02 < Cherrot> roylez_ 我看到你的名字出现在了那个人的胸上
<Cherrot> LOL_: really  roylez 销魂的在他（她）胸上飘过……
<roylez_> Cherrot: 别忘了我可以踢你
<LOL_> roylez_: 那个小受君的小攻君原来是你，lol
<Cherrot> LOL_: 没 airplane 那首好听
<roylez_> LOL_: 没办法，你逼我的
 * Cherrot LOL
<kratos_2012> 我想问一下ubuntu pon dsl-provider之后每隔3-4分钟内核路由表就丢失怎么办
<LOL_> roylez_: 我错了
<kratos_2012> 我每隔3-4分钟就要sudo add default device ppp0一下。。。
<kratos_2012> 有没有什么方法能在拨号后永久写到哪里
<LOL_> Cherrot: 我感觉很久前就在这里见过你
<roylez_> Cherrot: 真费劲，踢个人还得上公司去
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我从10.10才开始接触Linux 那时候加进来的
<Cherrot> roylez_: 看来我获救了？ :P
<roylez_> Cherrot: .
<LOL_> roylez_: ...
<jiero> roylez。。。
<roylez_> LOL_: 你是好人，为了 Cherrot 挺身而出
<LOL_> roylez_: 好人没好报
<jiero> roylez_ 你是恶人，大恶人
<Cherrot> +1
<roylez_> jiero: 那是必须的
<roylez_> jiero: 你问问全世界，金主席是不是好人
<LOL_> roylez_: 貌似你有踢人的恶癖，以前貌似经常踢cfy
<roylez_> LOL_: .
 * Cherrot 乐主席……
 * hamo 何苦呢大家这是...
<LOL_> Cherrot: 你也可以看youtube?
<Cherrot> LOL_: 翻墙呗
<LOL_> Cherrot: 哦，我是ssh过去的
<Cherrot> LOL_: 有钱人啊 我用goagent
<LOL_> roylez_: 求韩国有青春活力的小妹妹的MV
<roylez_> LOL_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312157/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 大姐姐，你的大腿怎么在发光啊 - AcFun.tv
<LOL_> Cherrot: 俺是穷学生一个
<adam8157> hamo: 谁被踢了
<hamo> adam8157 LOL_  你咋知道有人被踢了
<adam8157> hamo: 看到的
<adam8157> hamo: 貌似错过什么了 我ssh回公司看看
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312105/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 此女12岁开始看日本艺能片,根本不把空姐放在眼里 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312105/
<hamo> roylez_: 你这么重，不过这妞，上面那个夜上海的，还挺漂亮的
<roylez_> hamo: 黑木耳长满整个臀部了
<hamo> roylez_: 表示并看不到...
<roylez_> hamo: 渣
<hamo> adam8157 ^^你去看看
 * hamo lol
<adam8157> hamo: 看见凤姐我立马关了
<hamo> adam8157 不是这个
<roylez_> hamo: 为什么每次我都有鄙视你的理由呢？我没暂停都看到了
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312157/
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 大姐姐，你的大腿怎么在发光啊 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 把袋鼠踢了，它刷屏
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥我没看到...
<widon> vim有没有模仿source insight的color scheme阿
<roylez_> hamo: 你太渣
 * hamo 重看！
<freeflying> roylez_: 买new ipad了
<roylez_> freeflying: 你买了？
<LOL_> roylez_: 那位大姐姐的腿是不错，中间大开腿时，为毛被旗袍挡住了，影响了整体的美感，唉
<roylez_> freeflying: 米王啊
<freeflying> roylez_: 买不到啊
<roylez_> freeflying: ....这又有何难
 * Cherrot 旁边有女朋友，没等看到大腿就关了……
<roylez_> Cherrot: 渣渣
<jiero> Cherrot: 哈哈
<jiero> freeflying: 预购？
<jiero> freeflying: 发现喜欢Ubuntu的很多喜欢Apple产品。。。
<jiero> lol
 * LOL_ 羡慕有女盆友的，
<roylez_> jiero: 我就喜欢诺基亚
<jiero> LOL_: 当你变的积极。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 米王
<jiero> roylez_ 我就喜欢我觉得喜欢的
<LOL_> jiero: 貌似没希望了，
<jiero> LOL_: 想我，永远都不会有～
<jiero> 哈哈
<Cherrot> LOL_: 争取在成为Coder前搞定一个
 * LOL_ 喜欢把屏幕亮度调到最低
<mayli> mosesofmason: 3.2BTC
<LOL_> Cherrot: 嗯
<LOL_> jiero: 想你？难道你是一个基佬？
 * jiero 有时喜欢最低有时喜欢最高。有时想睡觉有时不。
<mosesofmason> mayli, 哦
<jiero> LOL_: ？我会理你？
<mayli> 话说paypal 提示"2012年03月12日PayPal已向卖家发送电子邮件。"是什么意思？PayPal查询
 * LOL_ 20:21 < jiero> LOL_: 想我，永远都不会有～
<mayli> 临时冻结款项
<mosesofmason> mayli, 正常的
 * Cherrot 有人在上 https://www.coursera.org/landing/hub.php 的公开课么
 * LOL_ 很奇怪，浏览器可以看youtube的视频，竟然看不了国内的视频，这是为毛
<Cherrot> LOL_: 国内为了版权屏蔽了国外IP吧 :D
<roylez_> Cherrot: ml-class通关
<Cherrot> roylez_: 你选过啊？ 怎么没早点认识你……
<roylez_> Cherrot: 我不认识你，你口味太糟糕了
<hamo> roylez_: 牛主席...
<hamo> roylez_: 重口味牛主席～～～
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<Cherrot> roylez_: ....
<hamo> roylez_: 求重口味视频啊
<roylez_> Cherrot: pgm-class 19号开始
<roylez_> hamo: ... 保加利亚妖王？
<Cherrot> roylez_: 这门课我比较恐惧，担心我的数学能力
<hamo> roylez_: 并没有搜到
<roylez_> hamo: 哥给你找
<LOL_> Cherrot: 没翻墙也看不了
<roylez_> Cherrot: 上吧，到时候给我抄作业
 * LOL_ 数学挂科的表示路过，
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac252919/
<Cherrot> roylez_: 好啊  抄你的作业
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 保加利亚妖王Азис专辑MV Хоп - AcFun.tv
<mayli> mosesofmason: 正常的？
<mosesofmason> mayli, 是的
<hamo> roylez_: ...好重
<LOL_> roylez_: twitter帐号登录不了了，是不是一段时间不上自动销号？
<roylez_> hamo: 笨。我现在看20遍也不会觉得有压力。哥的眼睛已经金刚不坏了
<roylez_> LOL_: 不会
<hamo> roylez_: 你是重口味主席啊
<LOL_> roylez_: 那为啥俺的帐号上不了了
<roylez_> LOL_: 你密码忘了
<LOL_> roylez_: 没
<roylez_> LOL_: 党国把你的帐号破解了，发现了大量反动淫秽帖子
<Atrix> 什么样的文档编辑软件比较好
<Atrix> latex怎么样哈
<Cherrot> Atrix: 相当好 不过latex是语言，不是编辑器
<LOL_> roylez_: 很少发帖子，从没提到与天朝有关的字眼
<roylez_> Atrix: 我用 LyX
<Cherrot> LOL_: 功夫网没这么智能呢，你多虑了
 * Cherrot 看到主席也用LyX，我心安了
<roylez_> Cherrot: 以前傻乎乎的用vim写ConTeXt，费老大劲了
<adam8157> Cherrot: 用markdown+pandoc
<Atrix> roylez_: 用vim和lyx有什么不同吗
 * adam8157 afk 锻炼去
<roylez_> Atrix: 自己查，关键字都有了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你又玩蛋儿去了哦
<Cherrot> adam8157 现在觉得lyx满足需要了，即使latex还不熟练
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.cctvdream.com.cn/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=24635
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 魔都人民公园相亲角观察记（38楼、130楼、229楼有更新……更新完毕）-『 灌水乐园 』-CCTV 新科动漫论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<LOL_> Cherrot: 号上不去了，看来我得重新申请个了
<roylez_> hamo: 居然有中介，尼玛....
<hamo> roylez_: 还不赶紧去抢一个回来
<hamo> roylez_: 有房有车什么的
<roylez_> hamo: 这里直接看全文。很多女方都有房，想男人疯了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 主席还不上
<roylez_> gebjgd: 上毛。上海女人 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312157/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 大姐姐，你的大腿怎么在发光啊 - AcFun.tv
<gebjgd> roylez_: 上海女人好啊 叫床专业
<roylez_> gebjgd: 咱喜欢清净
<gebjgd> roylez_: .........
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你又闷骚。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 您又来了呢
<iGoogle> 发这么多。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 赶紧找点东西孝敬您 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac252919/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 保加利亚妖王Азис专辑MV Хоп - AcFun.tv
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 今天发春了。。。
<iGoogle> 重口的乐乐
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 呢
<iGoogle> roylez: 胖子呢
<roylez_> iGoogle: 不知道
<roylez_> hamo: 看到那个2B版本的相亲简历，我乐了
<LOL_> 有基情
<iGoogle> roylez_: 告诉 MeaCulpa，我去jay4了。让他来打仗。
<LOL_> Cherrot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3qdKFhcN7M
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - [LIVE 繁中字] 111203 T-ara - Cry Cry
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 神去 Gay4 了，找你打炮
 * Cherrot ....
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 突然特别葱白我自己～～～
<hamo> roylez_: 我也特葱白你，主席～～～
<Cherrot> roylez_: 肃然起敬……&
<LOL_> roylez_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWzyZYyV0hY&feature=fvwp&NR=1
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - Trouble Maker - Trouble Maker (트러블메이커) @SBS Inkigayo 인기가요 20111218
<roylez_> LOL_: 大腿时代啊
<LOL_> roylez_: 看人家韩国小妹妹的青春活力
<LOL_> roylez_: trouble maker
<hamo> LOL_: 求墙内版本
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 好悲摧啊，最近不知道爲什麼 acfun 和 flash看不了
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 人品需要升级？
<roylez_> LOL_: 不说话了？
<LOL_> hamo: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzMxMzA4NDY0.html
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【星】Trouble Maker《Trouble Maker》韩语中字111204.Live - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ...好吧，， 你一說完，，我以刷新，，就能看了。。。 感謝 偉大的 roylez_ 。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: .
<LOL_> hamo: 不是一个版本，youtube的一时在youku找不到
<LOL_> roylez_: 该去买水了，要不晚上没水喝了，下了
<hamo> LOL_: 不好看
<LOL_> hamo: 那还是看youtube的吧
<adam8157> hamo: 你竟然不会翻 弱爆了
<hamo> adam8157 哥是懒得翻
<Cherrot> hamo: 蛤蟆弹跳有限啊 哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: 我特么要投诉google
<hamo> adam8157   咩哈哈
<hamo> adam8157 攒人品要紧
<adam8157> hamo: 你也得攒啊 人品低会被踢的
 * hamo ...
<roylez_> hamo: .
<hamo> roylez_: 主席...
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • LastCalc开源 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367080 LastCalc 是一个强大但易于使用的基于Web的计算器，结合了Google计算器、电子表格和函数语言的功能，借鉴了声明性语言如Prolog，它甚至能让用户编写从网络中网页上存取信息的函数。LastCalc有一个强大但友好的JQuery前端，支持实时语法高亮和在线帮助。为 …
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。看到你这样，伤心啊。
<jiero> hamo: 可怜的蛤蟆
 * hamo T_T
<yall> !jrrp
<jiero> hamo:  笑笑
<jiero> Cherrot: darktable是不是翻译成暗台比较好，因为lighttable是光台。
<jiero> Destine: darktable是不是翻译成暗台比较好，因为lighttable是光台。
<roylez_> jiero: 黑桌子白桌子
<jiero> roylez_ 黑白桌
<jiero> roylez_ 你玩多了额。
<Cherrot> jiero: 不知道是翻译了好还是保持原文好
<jiero> Cherrot: 不知道。
<adam8157> hamo: 咩的 睡觉之前去投诉google
<hamo> adam8157 你这么早就睡了？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教LibreOffice3.5 Writer中的插图如何排版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367081 我在页面中插入多张图片，并给每张图片设置图注。 但由于图片原始尺寸较大，每张图片占据一页并留出很多空白区域。 我想把图片尺寸调下，期望下一页的图能并到该页来，这在MS Word中是很自然的事情。  …
<adam8157> hamo: 等我睡觉之前
<roylez_> hamo: 以前不懂蒸汽机，现在我懂了  http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312190/
<hamo> roylez_: 嚓...高科技啊
<LOL_> roylez_: 求firefox下载youtube好用的插件
<roylez_> LOL_: downloadhelper
<LOL_> roylez_: 我试试
<jiero> LOL_:  cutetube 移植一下
<LOL_> jiero: 哦
<jiero> roylez_ 我通知 MeaCulpa玩 DoomRL忘了通知你了
<jiero> http://doom.chaosforge.org/  DoomRL (Doom, the Roguelike) is a fast and furious coffee-break Roguelike game, that is heavily inspired by the popular FPS game Doom by ID Software.
<kk> jiero,啥网址y DoomRL - Doom, the Roguelike
 * jiero 道晚安
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312065/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 京城也开挂！大碗茶传人隐居后！ - AcFun.tv
<LOL_> roylez_: downloadhelper提示无法下载源文件
<phoenixlzx> 各位！南京12.04发布会有没有人来？
<ROBOT1024> linux应该从她的哪个方便开始学习？
<ROBOT1024> phoenixlzx, 如果我在南京，会去
<phoenixlzx> ROBOT1024: 那就是你不在咯...==
<ROBOT1024> phoenixlzx, 是
<adam8157> phoenixlzx: 几号发布啊
<LOL_> adam8157: 10.10算落后吗
<hamo> adam8157  帝都还办release party么？
<phoenixlzx> adam8157: 26号发布，我们准备29号办
<adam8157> hamo: 肯定办啊 面基大会
<adam8157> LOL_: 算
<hamo> adam8157 ........
<LOL_> adam8157: ...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu 11.10后Windows7无法进入!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367086 我有两个硬盘，想组成双系统，双系统都放在第一个硬盘的不同分区里。我用U盘安装了ubuntu11.10，在选引导位置时，第一次误选了第二个硬盘，导致安装失败。由于我是新手，加上准备工作不足。第二在选引导位置时，又误选了Wi …
<phoenixlzx> adam8157 你来吗
<ROBOT1024> phoenixlzx, 额 南京12.04发布会关于什么？
<adam8157> phoenixlzx: 我在北京啊
<phoenixlzx> ROBOT1024: 就是普通的发布会啊...找几个人来做演讲，然后用户交流
<adam8157> hamo: 你那里实习工资一天多少
<LOL_> adam8157: 为啥这年头软件和系统更新这么频繁，xp更新到win7貌似用了十年
<adam8157> LOL_: 额...
<adam8157> hamo: 说话
<hamo> adam8157 干吗啊？要过来？
<adam8157> hamo: 直接说就是了 我了解下
<ROBOT1024> phoenixlzx, 我在南京附近城市。。但是我怕找不到地方了lol
<phoenixlzx> ROBOT1024: 嗯...具体在哪里？
<ROBOT1024> phoenixlzx, 我在马鞍山上学
 * Cherrot 我一直以为马鞍山在东北来着……
<LOL_> Cherrot: 不陪女朋友了?
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我俩在一个实验室
<LOL_> Cherrot: 啥专业
<Cherrot> LOL_: 网络工程
<ROBOT1024> Cherrot, 马鞍山，不是鞍山
<phoenixlzx> ROBOT1024: 还要上高速啊，貌似有点远
<ROBOT1024> phoenixlzx, 去玩过一次，那边的交通貌似挺复杂的
 * adam8157 26号才发布 要等好久才面基啊
<ROBOT1024> 抹到晚上了猜回到马鞍山
<hamo> adam8157 你不是做去了？
<adam8157> hamo: 刚做完一组啊 歇歇再来
<hamo> adam8157 面基别忘了叫我啊
<LOL_> Cherrot: 不知该看啥视频
<phoenixlzx> ROBOT1024: 嗯...你知道鼓楼怎么走的话就可以直接来了，有车直达的
<Cherrot> LOL_: 那就去海盗湾吧……
<LOL_> Cherrot: 去哪下谁的种子
<Cherrot> LOL_: 去每个分类下的top100里随机下……
<LOL_> Cherrot: 网速不是很给力
<Cherrot> LOL_: 哦 学校与学校不同啊
<ROBOT1024> phoenixlzx, 29号是吧，我研究研究
 * Cherrot bye
<phoenixlzx> ROBOT1024: 具体得看这里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=152&t=365848
<kk> phoenixlzx ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Release Party 南京站：最新消息 [持续更新] - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<ROBOT1024> phoenixlzx, ok~
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 海盗湾那貌似不支持中文搜索
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你都是咋搜呀
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 人工檢索
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 给个关键词
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ AV
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 搜不出来
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 自己看着辦
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还是不会搜
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我也不知道，自從 兩會，， 梯子用不了，，已經很久木有搜索了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是有ssh吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 早就被 gfwed了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/boosting-openssl-aes-encryption-with-intel-ipp/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Boosting OpenSSL AES Encryption with Intel® IPP - Intel® Software Network
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<mayli> 话说我前些天做了个AV爬虫-P2P用户分布调查来着
<mayli> http://av-map.googlecode.com/git/html/index.html
<kk> mayli ⇪ ti: AV Downloader's map Example
<mayli> 数据是静态的，爬虫位于AWS，怕违反TOS，于是没有作成动态的，只是个demo，有兴趣的同学可以前去围观
<hamo> mayli: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4560283/how-to-enable-intel-aes-ni-support-in-linux-kernel
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: how to enable Intel AES-NI support in linux kernel - Stack Overflow
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ +1
<LOL_> mayli: 这是在节点上整的爬虫吗？
<mayli> LOL_: 在AWS一个实例上的
<hamo> mayli: 那你是怎么判断是av的？关键字匹配？？
<mayli> hamo: 是
<LOL_> mayli: 提供种子链接呗
<mayli> hamo: 手工搜集一些种子，然后把文件名分词，做成字典
<mayli> LOL_: 不知道提供种子下载会不会被google干掉，毕竟有色情/版权两个敏感问题
<LOL_> mayli: 哦，
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ 用迅雷的搜索。。
<ROBOT1024> AV有什么好下的。。。。
<LOL_> ROBOT1024: ...
<hamo> ROBOT1024: 。。。
<ROBOT1024> LOL_, hamo  在线看。。。
<mayli> ROBOT1024: 在线看才是王道
<ROBOT1024> 呵呵~
<mayli> vod.xunlei.com
<ROBOT1024> 虚拟机里面一切都这么安全，隐私，不会被电脑记录
<LOL_> mayli: ROBOT1024 求在线看的网站
<hamo> LOL_: caoliu啊
<ROBOT1024> LOL_, www.di4se.com...
<ROBOT1024> 我是不是不该传播着玩意。。
<LOL_> hamo: 其实我喜欢夜色贵族，貌似从去年到现在一直没被封过，
 * hamo 都是专家啊...
<hamo> adam8157 快来围观专家们
<LOL_> hamo: 貌似台湾那些论坛的一直都很好
<ROBOT1024> 我不知道夜色贵族是什么
<adam8157> hamo: 你看GV的 他们又不知道
<LOL_> ROBOT1024: www.yesegz.com
<hamo> adam8157 GV是啥？
<hamo> adam8157 8-)
<adam8157> hamo: 你装 接着装
<LOL_> ROBOT1024: http://www.yesegz.com
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 夜色贵族 | 色男色女
<ROBOT1024> 。。。
<LOL_> hamo: vod.xunlei.com需要帐号。。。
<sound2> 现在是午夜专场么:-D
<ROBOT1024> 完事了最好清记录，缓存。。养成好习惯 lol
 * adam8157 收住啦 发链接的我可要踢了 要纯学术的讨论才行
<ROBOT1024> 你们讨论点什么，我是菜鸟，围观学习
<unixcourse> ROBOT1024: 来讨论c++11吧
<ROBOT1024> unixcourse, 我現在只會C
<ROBOT1024> 讨论弱人工智能的算法实现最好了，我看到这里有许多机器人
<fdfsdf> ?
<fdfsdf> hello
<kk> fdfsdf, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<xskyi> hello
<xskyi> ÓÐÈËÔÚô
<kk> xskyi say: 有人在么 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<kk> xskyi, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<xskyi> OK
<xskyi> ºÇºÇ
<xskyi> ºÃÁËô£¿
<kk> xskyi say: 好了么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<xskyi> ÔΣ¬ÎÒ¸ÕÉèÁËUTF8µÄ°¡
<kk> xskyi say: 晕，我刚设了UTF8的啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<xskyi> i am using the utf8 charset
<MeaCulpa2> ,
<xskyi> ÔÙÊÔÏ£¬
<kk> xskyi say: 再试下， in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<xskyi> OK£¿
<xskyi> kk, ºÃÁËûÓУ¿
<kk> xskyi say: kk, 好了没有？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<iskytest> ÔÎ
<iskytest> ÓÐÈËÔÚ£¿
<kk> iskytest say: 有人在？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<unixcourse> bye all
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 午夜话题了？
 * MeaCulpa2 { echo auth $1 $2; echo 'ansi false'; echo 's sex'; sleep 2 ;echo 'vr'; echo q } | nc localhost 4000 |  sed 's/\[ */\[/g' | sort -n -k2 | head -50
<fdfsdf> ??
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 他们在讨论...
<adam8157> hamo: 我投诉去
<hamo> adam8157   我祝你google帐号被封...咩哈哈
 * hamo 我好邪恶啊～～～
<fdfsdf> żŪÁ˸öGTALKµÄ»úÆ÷ÈË£¬
<kk> fdfsdf say: 偶弄了个GTALK的机器人， in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: { echo auth $1 $2; echo 'ansi false'; echo 's adult'; sleep 5 ;echo 'vr'; echo 'forget 1'; echo q } | nc localhost 4000 |  sed 's/\[ */\[/g' | sort -r -n -k3
<xskyi> ºÇºÇ£¬ÊÔ¼ÓÏ myebot@gmail.com
<kk> xskyi say: 呵呵，试加下 myebot@gmail.com in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 他们要得一切，这里都有
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 这是啥
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: mldonkey 的telnet ui
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 搜索A片
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: ...
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 当年我每周拉一次下载的
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 当然当年的搜索条件比这个复杂的多
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: >500m avi|mpeg sex porn adult xxx src > 10 都下
<MeaCulpa2> 夸夸其谈，不如让电脑实干
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: ... 啥网速哦
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 不关机，夜间半价，再说当年我mldonkey的id很好俄rp
 * MeaCulpa2 睡觉，玩真人
<ROBOT1024> 又可以睡觉啦
<ROBOT1024> 晚安~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<alvin_rxg> 痴痴
<knownbad> 好感人的爱情故事。
<fivesheep> yo knownbad
<fivesheep> knownbad: 最近肾虚了没
<knownbad> yoyo
<knownbad> 还好，原本就虚的。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 推荐辆车? 省油 便宜的
<knownbad> 新的？
<fivesheep> 旧的太贵.. 找不到便宜的
<knownbad> 哇，你发了。。。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 得买车找工作阿
<knownbad> 买我屁股吧，我卖你。
<fivesheep> ...
<fivesheep> 你屁股是啥
<knownbad> 我得牺牲肉体赚钱。
<fivesheep> 我对菊花没兴趣
<fivesheep> 不过, 我可以做你的经纪人. 3,7分成. 你三, 我七
<fivesheep> 嫩asian屁股, 应该有人喜欢的
<knownbad> 像 Nissan Versa 的小车都省油啊。
<knownbad> 要是我单身我就会买。
<fivesheep> 我在想 accord?
<knownbad> http://consumerguideauto.howstuffworks.com/2011-subcompact-cars-buying-guide.htm
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y 2011 Subcompact Car Buying Guide - Consumer Guide Automotive
<knownbad> 你还真有钱。  Accord 哪是小车？
<knownbad> 你还是先买断我屁眼好了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 主要是家里有辆小的. corolla, 想买辆稍微大点的family car
<knownbad> Accord 蛮贵的喔。
<fivesheep> 210k otd?
<fivesheep> sorry..
<fivesheep> 21k
<knownbad> Family car 用 Accord 倒是可以。
<knownbad> 因为耐用可靠。
<fivesheep> 刚开始我是看上了civic. 不过价格没差多少
<alvin_rxg> 我想買電瓶車
<knownbad> 不行，Family car 不能买 Civic。  太小了。
<gebjgd> 真是有钱人
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> 日的
<knownbad> ？
<fivesheep> 有钱开德国车了
<gebjgd> 美二代马上就有钱开车了
<knownbad> 我的小货车只花了三千块以下。
<fivesheep> 美国公交系统太落后... 没车门都出不了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不会买二手车..
<fivesheep> 不知道怎么买.. 网上报价都很高
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 有钱
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 啧啧
<knownbad> 看运气，我开了7-8年都没修过。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的运气不错啊
<knownbad> 看看你附近自己卖车的。
<knownbad> 我就是到处去看看买来的。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 是要点运气。
<knownbad> fivesheep: Good luck.
<knownbad> 忙下去。
<fivesheep> later
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去了cebit了没
<mayli> 睡觉去
<jdl2009> 测试
<jdl2009> OK
<kk> jdl2009, .. ..  ㍙ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去了cebit了没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去了cebit了没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去了cebit了没
<kk> gebjgd: .. ..
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: .. ..
<knownbad> fivesheep: 试过 craigslist 没？
<knownbad> 我就是从 craigslist 上找的。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 這次的沒去
<alvin_rxg> 在玩 sup-mail
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那是什么东西？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mail client，和 mutt 類似，試試看如何
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续tb
<fivesheep> knownbad: craigslist标价都很高
<knownbad> 得花时间找和耐心的等。
<knownbad> 二手市场急不得。
<k3nz0x> HAI!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cebit已经过了?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不应该吧
<cnhezhong1> shell编程有学习的窍门或捷径没
<gebjgd> cnhezhong1: 没有
<cnhezhong1> 望老鸟指点下
<cnhezhong1> 我是实在看不下去教程了 一上来就cat /dev/nu11 > wtmp 我就纳闷了清空日志关它鸟事阿 求解
<cnhezhong1> 头一次见用cat命令清空文件 让我不知所措了  给点提示吧 老鸟们
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://6park.com/news/messages/65981.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 情痴：痴情男为寻找失踪女友浪迹天涯22年(组图) -6park.com
<gebjgd> cnhezhong1: cat是干嘛的
<gebjgd> cnhezhong1: > 又是干嘛用的
<gebjgd> cnhezhong1: 你弄明白了 你自然就懂了
<cnhezhong1> cat是查看文件内容标准输出 >是重定向覆盖后面的文件内容
<gebjgd> cnhezhong1: 这不就完了
<cnhezhong1> 但是/dev/nu11 是个字符文件 标准输出到wtmp 但是和/var/log有什么关系 我不明白阿
<cnhezhong1> 但是这条命令能够清空系统日志文件  我纳闷阿
<gebjgd> cnhezhong1: /dev/null 是什么?
<gebjgd> cnhezhong1: 再说一遍_
<gebjgd> cnhezhong1: wtmp?
<cnhezhong1> 厄 我不知道它到底是什么 是c打头的ls －l
<gebjgd> cnhezhong1: 看man wtmp
<gebjgd> cnhezhong1: The  wtmp  file  records all logins and logouts.
<cnhezhong1> 我是无知者无畏了
<cnhezhong1> 我以为是在cat ／dev/null > wtmp 后创建的一个新文件呢
<gebjgd> cnhezhong1: 你看这个干嘛 干坏事才需要这个
<cnhezhong1> 不是阿 我在看一份shell编程教程  开头的例子就是个cleanup脚本
<cnhezhong1> 然后一头雾水 搞不明白了
<gebjgd> 不懂
<gebjgd> 你慢慢
<cnhezhong1> 钻牛角尖了让我 我较真了 却没尝试去了解/dev/null 和wtmp到底是什么
<cnhezhong1> 现在好似明白／dev/null是个什么东东了
<cnhezhong1> http://www.linuxsir.org/main/doc/abs/abs3.7cnhtm/sha-bang.html 就是这个教程 一开始给了个让我困惑的例子 难为我这菜鸟了
<kk> cnhezhong1 ⇪ ti: Starting Off With a Sha-Bang
<ofan> cnhezhong1: /dev/null就是个字符设备
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baibanbao.net/critics/the-defect-of-translation/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 翻译之伤 « 白板报
<alvin_rxg> 這絕對有理由讓別人用英文環境了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么德国人翻译的书那么多呢
<alvin_rxg> 這說的是中文…… omg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 估计都是爬行文字的缘故
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我知道 我是说为什么德国的译文世界第一呢？
<alvin_rxg> :/ 我不怎麽懂德語
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德文是世界出版物语言最多的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就纳了闷了
<alvin_rxg> 是不是最多不知道，只知道是有很多……
<ofan> 以前翻译的跟现在翻译的水平不一样
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是。
<gebjgd> ofan: 和国情有关吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 很有可能
<alvin_rxg> 以前翻譯拿的酬勞能活，現在拿的活不了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩格尔系数的问题
<alvin_rxg> 什麽恩格爾的，搞文字的人，除了當官的，其他的都不怎麽受歡迎的。
<gebjgd> 恩格尔系数 是生活必需品占个人收入的比率
<gebjgd> 天朝的恩格尔系数太高了
<alvin_rxg> 那也是最近幾年的事。但翻譯酬勞不高是老早的事
<gebjgd> 最近几年？
<alvin_rxg> 不是最近10來年的事麽？
<cnhezhong1> gebjgd: 谢谢指点阿 这次搞明白了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 90年代就开始了吧
<alvin_rxg> 這麽早……20年了？……
<alvin_rxg> 那就是說，最近10來年這數值更高了咯？。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://canglang.blog.hexun.com/14687662_d.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 中国历年通货膨胀率(1980-2010)1111更新 - 我自仰天向月啸，留却肝胆映昆仑 - 苍狼向月 - 和讯博客
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从九十年代初到现在中国经历过两次通货膨胀：
<gebjgd> 第一次是1994－1996年：
<gebjgd> 原因是：由于房地产热及由此刺激起来的国内需求迅速膨胀，吸纳了大量国内资金及资源，使中国经济再度转为内需主导，从而诱发了1994－1996年的高速通货膨胀。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我说90年代吧。我有印象
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我5，6岁的时候1毛钱能买小豆冰棍
<alvin_rxg> 然後6、7歲得1塊錢了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我上初中的时候就已经1元 2元了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我83年出生
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你算吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 1990年前 和1994年比
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 90年代中期就没有1毛钱的冰棍了
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 大约是从小学5，6年级的时候感觉到的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 也就是1992 93年
<alvin_rxg> 我都沒印象了..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 父母的工资增长程度赶不上物价
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就这种感觉
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以记得那些军队的家庭很吃香
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为不用买菜  都发
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 印象深刻
<alvin_rxg> 呃………………
<alvin_rxg> 回去考公務員
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 回去？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还是放弃这念头吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 回去就是悲剧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 除非你爸妈有关系 有熟人
<cnhezhong1> :-D
<alvin_rxg> :/ ......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: è¿™å¹å¹å¤´æ‹¼çˆ¹çš„
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这年头拼爹的
<alvin_rxg> 上頭亂碼？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额 刚才从win过来d恶
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 本来说不看电视了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是现在不困了 所以继续看电视
<alvin_rxg> :|
<k3nz0x> THEEEEEEEEEEE BIG BAD WOLF!
<alvin_rxg> 睡吧，或許能夢到你的女人
<alvin_rxg> k3nz0x: blacklist
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看pro7呢
<alvin_rxg> 誰把 ban 列表裏的東西清空了？？？。。當時明明還有2個的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 查频道日志
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这里傻傻的管理员呗
<k3nz0x>  alvin_rxg keep it cool bro :>
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 日志裏沒這信息的，日志裏只有發言
<gebjgd> k3nz0x: 学中文去 笨蛋
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 只有 public_message
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦 那就没辙了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 水频道 你就认了吧
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 本来就是蛋逼用的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 飯飯~ 在用 archlinux 麽？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 在用
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 好玩不
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 挺好，又用回awesome了
<alvin_rxg> :/ 那就是說沒啥大的變化
<ofan> 什么变化
<ofan> 可能会装个kde
<alvin_rxg> 我想聽的是…… 這bug那bug~ xD
<alvin_rxg> 它越來越穩定了，但我沒流浪
<ofan> bug少了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的流量应该足够了
<alvin_rxg> 第一次的安裝不行。得要2G
<alvin_rxg> 至少 2G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有那么多么?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去学校装啊
<alvin_rxg> 學校無線網網絡就2、3百k的速度……我想用機房的有線……上次測了 gwdg 的源，5、6MB……
<alvin_rxg> 5、6MBps
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 300k足够了
<alvin_rxg> 300k一次裝全要半天了
<alvin_rxg> 5、6MBps 就怕硬盤 cache 撐不住…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没那么长时间
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我给我老婆临走的时候装也就是1个多小时
<alvin_rxg> du /var/cache/pacman 有多大？
<alvin_rxg> 以前日常的就有 4G。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这里大 但是未必你需要那么多啊
<kk>  06:13
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我以前那就要4G 咯
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 都是下载的包
<ofan> 可以都删了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 是啊，你的多大？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: x_X pacman -Sc 可以，但絕對不可以 pacman -Scc
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 为什么
<alvin_rxg> 下一次升級出 bug 了，可以退回來
<ofan> 有道理，不过从来没干过
<ofan> 不开testing就没什么大问题
<gebjgd> 牛逼了 youtudo
<alvin_rxg> 大問題是不太會有的，但小問題還是很難的
<ofan> urxvt的启动慢问题终于解决了
<ofan> zsh也是
<gebjgd> ofan: 你说的东西我一个都不用
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你用毛
<ofan> 主要是我以前配置都留着，懒得折腾新的了
<gebjgd> ofan: xterm bash openbox
<alvin_rxg> ok，明天傍晚去學校 wget 下來~
<ofan> bash补全不爽
<ofan> 不过zsh补全有时候也挺2
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么补全?
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这里挺好的
<johnnyt> 可以公聊嗎
<johnnyt> #slackware
<knownbad> 你开玩笑吗？
<johnnyt> 不能公聊嗎?不好意思,剛學會怎麽連線
<knownbad> 聊天室应该可以公开聊天吧。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-13
<maucat> 大家早上好。
<ljf> 谁使用过 aer_inject 模块？我这里使用 aer-inject-0.1 进行pcie总线故障注入，觉得不应该有问题，可是还没弄成功，找不到问题出在哪里。谁研究过？谁研究过？
<imtxc> ofan: roylez metbsd Evanescence gebjgd MeaCulpa 早啊大家～
<mao> 奇怪,我用cmus播放音乐时，似乎独占了音频设备，同一时间只能运行cums或其他软件
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 为什么我看不到内核已经重新下载过了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367106 我这块板子是2440，拿到手的时候已经安装了linux操作系统，通过显示器可以看见简单的界面环境，我自己在ubuntu里编译了一个bzImage，然后我下载进板子，资料上说，下载完毕即安装完毕，重启板子即可，于是我把板子 …
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 优库土豆合并...
<nicephil1> 在linux下如何直接dump出内部映射出的寄存器的信息？由现成工具吗？
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 找找我最近的成绩。那网站是啥。
<iGnome> mao: 估计使用的alsa，要配置文件，软件混音。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样安装以前版本的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367108 我现在的文件管理那nautilus 是3.0 ，但是我喜欢这个界面，而且桌面无法显示，桌面右键菜单不能显示, 想回到2.32. 如果我直接在gnome网上下载 nautilus2.32 ,configure 时有以下问题 No package 'gnome-desktop-2.0' found No package 'pango' found No package 'gtk+-2.0' found …
<iGnome> 酷胖，那网站以后改名酷豆。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: trackbase
<maucat> 我用http代理连接我的ssh主机的时候，出现403错误，是怎么回事啊。我用的putty
<mao> iGnome: 用的确实是alsa
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: http://et.trackbase.net/?mod=playerinfo&idx=65706
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y [et.trackbase.net] » Statistics for player: eexp
<iGnome> kill/death是空的。。。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: http://forum.trackbase.net/threads/1094-Trackbase-introduces-new-rating-method?p=11915#post11915
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Trackbase introduces new rating method
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: http://forum.trackbase.net/threads/723-OFFICIAL-W-ET-Discussion-new-rating-method
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: FA不track K/D
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 刷K/D的炮手，医生，FieldOps太多了
<MeaCulpa> 8x/0 的比比皆是
<iGnome> 4的，bot多了。
<iGnome> 当时流畅。
<iGnome> 但是
<iGnome> 可以回顾杀几十的感觉。
<iGnome> 3的，似乎连不上了。
<MeaCulpa> 回jay1吧
<MeaCulpa> 删了key重来，买电脑
<iGnome> 说过了。etkey之前就没的。
<iGnome> 没那么简单。这帮家伙的机制很复杂的
<iGnome> etkey是上次，我去某网站，才生成的。
<iGnome> 我把maxpackages改成了100。说不定流畅些。就是偶尔特别卡卡。比一直小卡舒服。
<roylez> iGnome: .
<iGnome> roylez: 吃鲨。
<roylez> iGnome: ???
<iGnome> 边上药店，一元一条。崽崽似乎也吃。
<iGnome> 药店卖脆脆鲨
<roylez> iGnome: o...
<iGnome> 你不也喜欢吃嘛
<roylez> iGnome: 求神赐
<iGnome> 乖。
<iGnome> 高热量食品，对健康不好。
<iGnome> 打倒脆脆鲨
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Delivery Estimate: Thursday April 5, 2012 - Saturday May 12, 2012
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 坑死了..
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你那唇膏没准比较危险，化妆品50%的税，碰运气了
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/87c7df17gw1dqxhltd3vcj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我那是家用化学品，不是化妆品
<roylez> adam8157: 我找到破马的照片了 http://ipoock.com/img/g4/201203120349152e3k3.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 和牙膏一个级别
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中午KFC或者华虹
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那最好
<adam8157> roylez: 你就说唇膏是你自用的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上次就因为这个被ban
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 都可以
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ban？ban什么
<roylez> iGnome: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn064/20120117/2310/original_VdjM_042e000029821260.jpg
<roylez> iGnome: https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3255876_460s.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我就科普了一下袋鼠国也有养殖源自南美的Llama和Alpaca
<MeaCulpa> 在我国被称为那个马
<void1> alpaca
<MeaCulpa> Alpaca皮毛贵比黄金
<MeaCulpa> 哪怕是袋鼠国产的都很贵
<MeaCulpa> 秘鲁2.5K年的古墓里Alpaca皮毛都历久弥新
<MeaCulpa> 这都是印加语大概...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: brocade学习zone学到一半挂了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://tu.vcoo.cc/di-Y1NB.jpg
<roylez> void1: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7f890dbfgw1dqwa6uutq9j.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://res.mfs.ykimg.com/051000004F4F0A8A67585720D706252A
<Mr_green> hi all
<void1> roylez: lol
<kk> Mr_green, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<imtxc> adam8157: aur里面终于有了 不要haskell 的pandoc
<adam8157> imtxc: pandoc 可以不要haskell?
<imtxc> adam8157: 以前装的时候要装好多lib 结果给我弄的连升级都不行了 现在好了
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<mao> 有没有办法把gnome-terminal的标签栏防盗下面
<mao> 放到
<roylez> adam8157: http://tu.vcoo.cc/di-GOAT.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: ...你妹...
<adam8157> roylez: 不要发NSFW的啊
<roylez> adam8157: 没有裸体女子啊
<roylez> adam8157: 我真人测试过，上班看没事的
<adam8157> roylez: 我脸皮薄啊
<caleb-> 真人测试++
<roylez> adam8157: http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/ff070523c2f39bb875f2/460
<roylez> adam8157: 肚子做鼠标垫的叫兽
<adam8157> roylez: 昨晚都见过了...
<roylez> adam8157: 昨晚玩crawl去了...
<Mr_green> hi all
<Mr_green> hi hamo
<kk> Mr_green, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<hamo> Mr_green: hihi
<hamo> roylez: 主席早~~
<hamo> adam8157: XX早。。。
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<hamo> adam8157: 看我这人工打码~~
<roylez> hamo: 高端
<adam8157> hamo: 为啥groups新版显示可以转每封, 但是老版说只能digest啊!!!
<roylez> ...
<hamo> adam8157: 升级了呗...
<roylez> 难不成 hamo 你又危了
<adam8157> hamo: 但是尼码没起作用啊  结果老版里给我显示no mail啊
<adam8157> hamo: 给不出合理答案就踢你
<roylez> hamo: +U
<hamo> adam8157: 你昨天投诉google结果如何？
<adam8157> hamo: 尼码新版界面连投诉页面还没做好啊
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。。等我给你去看看啊
<roylez> hamo: Python的人现在正竭尽全力把人敢到3上去呢 http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0404/
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: PEP 404 -- Python 2.8 Un-release Schedule
<caleb-> roylez: 難
<adam8157> hamo: 你的可以用邮件收每封?
<caleb-> perl 5.8 都還有很多人在用吧
<hamo> roylez: 不是很早就说2.8不发布了么...还写个这么正式的文档
<caleb-> 程序语言更新换代不容易啊
<hamo> adam8157: 并不能够
<adam8157> hamo: 你的不是收每封的?
<hamo> adam8157: 我是收摘要的
 * caleb- 基本还没遇到啥事一定要用 py3 干的
<adam8157> hamo: 尼码你骗我啊
<hamo> adam8157: 谁骗你啦？我收每封是用gnus
<hamo> adam8157: gmail用来存档当然是收摘要啦
<adam8157> hamo: 挨...
<hamo> adam8157: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: KFC吧，天气好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> caleb-: 别人写的脚本都是5.8上写的，但是我现在都拿到5.10和5.14上跑，5.14一堆warning
<mayli> 求救：使用paypal购买vps遭遇“限制了您的账户访问”，求指导
<caleb-> py3 还没啥杀手应用吧
 * caleb- 还在用 py 2.6
<adam8157> hamo: https://support.google.com/groups/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=46609
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Subscribing to a Usenet newsgroup and receiving posts via email - Google Groups Help
<adam8157> hamo: 尼码新版本界面坑死我了
<hamo> adam8157: 不搞了...LKML我都看不过来了
<adam8157> hamo: lkml订了几个?
<fhmdgxs> mayli: paypal的问题吧？
<hamo> adam8157: 就定了kernel@vger.kernel.org  我感觉就够了
<Mr_green> hi noone want to chat
<adam8157> hamo: 每天多少
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教一个困扰我很久的软件包依赖性的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367115 我的10.04装好后，这将近半年的时间一直有包的以来性问题，譬如我要装个libqt4-opengl, 然后就提示错误： sudo apt-get install libqt4-opengl Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be  …
<hamo> adam8157: 那谁知道啊？反正现在是未读已经上万了
<hamo> adam8157: 我还定了ARM和KVM的
<adam8157> hamo: ca...
<hamo> adam8157: 想起来看看就行了...不想看就边扔着
<adam8157> hamo: 那不如直接去lkml...
<Mr_green> who can help me to install chinese input software my current system is window xp
<Mr_green> thanks
<hamo> adam8157: 话说有个人把微软的JD发到了szlug...又有好戏看了
<adam8157> hamo: 求archive
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 列表存档?
<gfrog_> hamo, 神马状况？
<hamo> adam8157: 啥列表的存档？
<adam8157> hamo: szlug
<hamo> gfrog_: 估计是个猎头吧...有点不懂事了
<hamo> adam8157: szlug@googlegroups.com
<adam8157> gfrog_: 尼码groups不能每封信都转啊, 不能post啊
<hamo> adam8157: 当年groups把usenet收进来的目的本来就是存档
<gfrog_> adam8157, emmm？
<mayli> fhmdgxs: 如何解决呢？
<gfrog_> hamo, 好吧，这年头虎逼猎头很多很多。。。
<fhmdgxs> mayli: 找他们客服啊
<fhmdgxs> gfrog_: 从来没被猎头找过的人伤心。。哪怕是忽必烈头也好
 * adam8157 求usenet to mails的网关
<hamo> adam8157: gnus
<hamo> adam8157: 从了吧亲...
<adam8157> hamo: 我就想订一个comp.lang.c而已 slrn配好了都 但还是没有用
<hamo> adam8157: 你用的哪个中转服务器？
<adam8157> hamo: aioe
 * gfrog_ google groups 的新版界面真坑爹。
<gfrog_> fhmdgxs, 这个。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 我就被骗了
<gfrog_> adam8157, 啥？ 感冒了，脑子不够用。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 新版本界面显示usenet可以每封信每封信的转给你 但是实际上不可以
<fhmdgxs> gfrog_: 白干这么多年 都没被猎头骚扰过。。
<hamo> adam8157: 要不用雷鸟？
<adam8157> gfrog_: hamo roylez https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sendtoreader/?src=ss
<hamo> adam8157: 雷鸟可以订usenet
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y SendToReader :: Add-ons for Firefox
<adam8157> hamo: 宁可web
<hamo> adam8157: gnus吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 才不碰emacs
<adam8157> hamo: 我是只订comp.lang.c 懒得弄那些 要不就整起slrn了
<roylez> gfrog_: 用油猴脚本救命吧
<roylez> adam8157: kindle it够好了
<adam8157> roylez: kindle it 图标没了
<roylez> adam8157: 啥图标？
<adam8157> roylez: c-/上的图标
<roylez> adam8157: 不懂
<adam8157> roylez: 按下c-/就知道了
<adam8157> roylez: 所以我现在一直在用bookmark的形式
<roylez> adam8157: 你妹的redhat cluster，真是渣
<roylez> adam8157: 太难用了
<hamo> roylez: 主席是你硬件的QA？
<roylez> hamo: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这也算硬件...
<adam8157> hamo: 怀疑我要的这个是新特性 等等groups新版本看看
<hamo> adam8157: google现在的办事效率我谨慎怀疑啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 硬件QA, AIX QA 11:05 大堂等你
<caleb-> google现在的办事效率我强烈怀疑啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 多年前google ban我addSense的时候效率极高
<ROBOT1024> ubuntu 11.10 接投影仪能不能直接用？
<ROBOT1024> 要不要配置什么的
<ROBOT1024> 我晚上要用，到时候没显示就悲剧了。。。
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 编译源码报错，怎么看出缺什么包？求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367119 编译Android源码时，遇到许多错误，网上搜了一下，是因为缺少相应的包，但如何从错误信息中看出缺少什么包呢？求指点 如： ranslator/GLES_CM/GLEScmValidate.cpp host C++: libGLcommon <= development/tools/emulator/opengl/host/libs/Translator/ …
 * adam8157 尼码! 这是第二次对google这么怨念了
<hamo> adam8157: 你的第一次是什么时候？什么情况下？
<adam8157> hamo: 尼码google reader不能重置啊 我的feed乱的一X
<hamo> adam8157: 我对这个的事情的办法是，导出feed的列表，然后把所有feed都删了
<adam8157> hamo: 我是说我自己的rss, 因为迁移 改url之类的原因, 导致里头乱得很
<adam8157> hamo: gr会记录你所有的历史
<hamo> adam8157: 这肯定，要不他的广告不会那么准嘀...
<oneIeaf> imtxc: zhouding?
<imtxc> oneIeaf: ???
<oneIeaf> imtxc: 你是周ding吗？
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 没听说过 我这名字跟ding有嘛关系？
<oneIeaf> 哦哦。没事，问问而已，呵呵
<imtxc> hamo: ....问别人的第一次啊。。。
<hamo> imtxc: 哇哈哈，终于有人听出来了...而且那人还回答了嗫... cc adam8157
<jyfl987> hamo: 谁的第一次？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 擦
<imtxc> ...
 * hamo 这下大家知道了吧～～～
<imtxc> hamo: 哈哈
<jyfl987> 昨天买了个硬盘装win32
<Cherrot> roylez: latex重定义基准字号后，设置首行缩进为 2em 就对不齐了，有什么好办法解决么？
<jyfl987> 这下玩游戏容易多了
<imtxc> adam8157: 是啊 貌似你的2010年的那篇文章跑rss最前面去了
<adam8157> imtxc: 各种乱
<imtxc> adam8157: feedsky好使～～
<adam8157> imtxc: 这是google reader的原因 feedburner没事儿
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊。
<hamo> adam8157: 话说咱们的实习要求至少半年？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯 k怕了
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...那岂不是更难找了...现在还有实习生么？
<adam8157> hamo: 有
<huntxu> adam8157: 少年你的信用卡地址咧
<fhmdgxs> 红帽考官工作太轻松了
<hamo> adam8157: 原来不是我们3个，dog和我走了，kaka入职了，现在不会就超爷一个人吧？
<adam8157> hamo: http://bit.ly/zuD6eD
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 招商银行信用卡-在线申请
<hamo> adam8157: 哥有卡了...
<adam8157> hamo: zhudong hongqian
<adam8157> huntxu: http://bit.ly/zuD6eD
<hamo> adam8157: 额...忘了他俩了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 安裝控件失敗 :(
<adam8157> huntxu: 要在win下
<adam8157> huntxu: ie
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓
<jyfl987> adam8157: 在虚拟机下好了
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^
<huntxu> 木有虛擬機...
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 新发现游戏，可惜不会写pkgbuild，召唤各种高手 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367122 国产游戏时空武侠，貌似是暗黑风格的 从 这个帖子 上看到的 游戏论坛上提供的是deb包 最新新的客户端在 这个帖子 统计信息: 发表于 由 e14711471 — 2012-03-13 11:28
<jyfl987> huntxu: 装个就是了
<adam8157> huntxu: 找个 填个表而已 很快的
<jyfl987> huntxu: 装逼你就会 装软件就不会
<huntxu> adam8157: 晚上再來
 * adam8157 明天过节
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<hamo> huntxu: 你在哪啊？我帮你电话预约吧
<huntxu> jyfl987: 盡情鄙視菜鳥吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 父亲节？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你一個人過的
<adam8157> jyfl987: pi节
<jyfl987> adam8157: hehe
 * hamo 好冷...
<hamo> huntxu: 我帮你电话预约？直接上门办卡，不需要虚拟机哟亲
<hamo> adam8157: 你这...
<adam8157> hamo: 铁腕OP
<hamo> adam8157: 边去
<jyfl987> 那个第三防评论的被twitter给收购了
<imtxc> hamo: 上门办卡的会是美女不
<imtxc> jyfl987: 啥？
<jyfl987> http://blog.posterous.com/big-news
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Posterous is Joining the Flock at Twitter - The Official Posterous Space
<ofan> disqus?
<imtxc> ofan: 不是的
<jyfl987> http://www.aqee.net/programmer-is-an-overgeneralization/
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 超载的程序员
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手入门，求教Linux安装和启动原理（想把Ubuntu装到移动硬盘上） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367124 新手入门，一直在用windows，现想进加入Linux的队伍中.. 选择了Ubuntu ... 可是.. 在网上搜索了各种安装方法..什么wubi，wubi-hd..悲剧啊..都是加载就出错..进入不了安装界面.. Q1：据我了解Windows的安装方 …
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Linux下保存的doc使用了文泉驿字体，在windows下显示会一致么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367127 还是说为了显示一致则必须使用Simsun字体呢？ 装好Simsun网页英文就渲染不佳了。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tommy007 — 2012-03-13 12:21
<LOL_> roylez: win下通过安手机套件可以让本本用手机的网络，ubuntu能这样吗？
<LOL_> http://www.linuxdiyf.com/bbs/thread-124431-1-1.html
<kk> LOL_ ⇪ ti: Ubuntu诺基亚手机上网 - Ubuntu - 红联Linux论坛 全球Linux人网上交流平台 - 天下没有难学的Linux
<roylez> LOL_: 不知道
<LOL_> roylez: 你感觉呢？ubuntu难道已经预先都装好了手机的驱动？
<roylez> LOL_: 手机没驱动，等于u盘
<LOL_> roylez: 那在win下安装的pc套件是啥，诺基亚的pc套件你没安过？
<roylez> LOL_: windows是windows
<LOL_> roylez: 宿舍断网，CMCC的wifi连不上，搜出来的隔壁宿舍的无线都用wpa加密了，
<LOL_> roylez: 纠结呀
<roylez> LOL_: 网吧
<LOL_> roylez: 已经两年没去过网吧了。。。
<LOL_> roylez: 上网卡是啥东东
<imtxc> LOL_: 这两天cmcc 的wifi 能搜到就不错了。。
<roylez> LOL_: 你自己玩吧，咱不陪你。上班呢
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • sudo gedit ~/.bashrc后，总有下面的提示…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367130 o@O:~$ sudo gedit ~/.bashrc [sudo] password for o: (gedit:2094): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: 创建文件“/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.7XZRAW”失败：没有那个文件或目录 (gedit:2094): Gtk-WARNING **: At …
<MeaCulpa> sudo gedit ~/.bashrc   ...omg
<roylez> 这算是自己掐自己吧
<MeaCulpa> 看看你们这些sudoer教人干的...
<roylez> ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  lslpp -l | grep -i emc
<MeaCulpa> ls: 0653-341 The file -l does not exist.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 阿三干的好事
<caleb-> 看看你们这些sudoer教人干的...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: shell里面那个bypass alias 的怎么打
<roylez> MeaCulpa: /bin/ls
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 全路径
<roylez> MeaCulpa: command ls
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 结果明显了，ksh里lslpp加pipe就错，zsh里加pipe没有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lslpp是一个binary
<hamo> adam8157: 在不？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在binary里写shell call, 还有管道的，是业余所为， 在shell call里用ksh不带-c参数的，是傻逼所谓
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 阿三业余+傻逼
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 直接在当前shell里call cmd, 二货...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 得了，在这聊天室里，还是喷帽子党比较实在
<roylez> adam8157: 对不
<adam8157> hamo: 有事儿说话
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，喷帽子
<adam8157> ...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装了Glib和Cairo库后Gnome进不去了，具体情况我在帖子里面详细描述，求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367135 1、用的是Ubuntu10.04 2、装了glib2.28，cairo-1.6。 3、开机到了登陆界面的时候登陆框一直在闪，进不去桌面。 4、能够进tty进行操作，在tty下输入startx没有错误提示。 ……需要的话我再补充 …
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 帽子别出这种小儿科defect啊
<hamo> adam8157: 能高到上次lijian的那个systemtap的pdf不？
<adam8157> hamo: ... 你要干啥 那是内部材料
<hamo> adam8157: 毛
<hamo> adam8157: 赶紧给我找找...我想重温一下不行啊
<Guest76123> wei sheng mei a
<adam8157> hamo: 不行 你不是rh的人了...
<hamo> adam8157: .....
<hamo> adam8157: 又没有公司机密...
<MeaCulpa> irc 有log, 又是明文，还记录ip, 自重
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我们这是技术交流...
<adam8157> hamo: 但是privacy是不让的... 这是真的
<hamo> adam8157: sign...
<adam8157> hamo: h
<hamo> adam8157: .
<xsky_> ~~
<Administ1ator> hiall
 * wzlxx 又要开始工作了……
 * wzlxx 万恶的工作
<ucbs> hao a
<unixcourse> ucbs: hi
<ucbs> hi are u a chinese
<CyrusYzGTt> http://dodoincfedora.wordpress.com/2012/03/13/latex-vim-and-fedora/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: LaTeX, vim and Fedora « Ankur's Tech blog
<namoamitabuddha> Lisp 中如何理解 OOP
<unixcourse> ucbs: yes
<unixcourse> ucbs: I am a Chinese
<ucbs> i dont know how to install chinese input
<xsky_> 呵呵
<ucbs> can u help me
<unixcourse> ucbs: 你不能说中文吗?
<ucbs> no input software in here
<namoamitabuddha> input method
<ucbs> yep
<unixcourse> ucbs: 你可以使用web browser吗?比如firefox
<xsky_> 那就是没有办法了
<ucbs> sure
<fvw> apt-get install fcitx
<ucbs> i am using firefox
<xsky_> 试下WEB的，http://webchat.freenode.net/
<kk> xsky_,啥网址y freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<xsky_> 可能是系统上没中文输入法吧，
<unixcourse> ucbs: 那么,你可以麻烦一些,在Online SogouInput Method上输入完成后,复制到IRC聊天窗口.
<ucbs> u say i type in apt-get install fcitx
<fvw> ucbs: debian?
<ucbs> debian ? what dose u means
<Aoy_c> ...
<fvw> ucbs: if you use debian/ubuntu apt-get install fcitx-sunpinyin
<unixcourse> ucbs: 这个网址: http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/
<kk> unixcourse,啥网址y 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<ofan> what does u means
<ucbs> so i must paste it from my text
<unixcourse> ucbs: 复制一下,也不是太麻烦.
<ucbs> so how can i get more channel's name from irssi
<unixcourse> ucbs: 或者尝试一下这个: http://pinyin.blog.sohu.com/139650505.html
<kk> unixcourse,啥网址y 搜狗云输入法Firefox插件发布————大大提升搜狗云输入法在Firefox下的易用性-搜狗拼音输入法官方博客-我的搜狐
<LOL_> ucbs: Cygwin?
<unixcourse> ucbs: 然后使用freenode的 http://webchat.freenode.net ,应该可以解决你的问题.
<kk> unixcourse,啥网址y freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<LOL_> ucbs: Cygwin下的Irssi貌似不支持Utf-8.推荐Xchat or webchat.freenode.net
<ucbs> thakns
<namoamitabuddha> 那个 webzilla
<namoamitabuddha> firefox
<unixcourse> namoamitabuddha: chatzilla
<LOL_> ...
<namoamitabuddha> unixcourse: 对
<namoamitabuddha> unixcourse: 我搞错了
<unixcourse> namoamitabuddha: 呵呵
<LOL_> 还有opera
<ucbs> hi guys how can i get more channel's name
<hamo> adam8157: 下次你要是再吓我就请我吃饭～～
<LOL_> List
<unixcourse> ucbs: use command "/list".
<adam8157> hamo: 如果一定要较真儿的话是那样的 lol
<MeaCulpa> ucbs: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y freenode - IRC Channels - irc.netsplit.de
<MeaCulpa> unixcourse: NO
<MeaCulpa> unixcourse: 你想让他被ban啊
<ucbs> chinese channel
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<unixcourse> MeaCulpa: 为什么会被 ban ?
<mosesofmason> ?
<LOL_> Op
<LOL_> 负担
<unixcourse> ucbs: 然后尝试分析每个channel的topic,看看其中是否含有中文字符,这样就可以找到chinese channels 了吧?
<ucbs>  it is so complicated to do that can i auto enter some of chinese channel
<unixcourse> ucbs: 这就要凭经验了.
<ucbs> i have no experience of irrsi i am a new user
<unixcourse> ucbs: 尝试在#ubuntu-cn里面问问,有谁知道更多的中文频道.
<unixcourse> ucbs: 这样最简单了.
<ucbs> but noone respone to me except u
<mosesofmason> 没有活跃的频道
<MeaCulpa> fedora_zh, gentoo_cn, chinalug, shlug
<ofan> 学校发生抢劫..
<ucbs> where
<ucbs> join #shlug
<ofan> join #nowhere
<ofan> lug sucks
<mosesofmason> 更没有非技朮话题的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/catmanagementsj/2390-20120312.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 松下将上市太阳能电池与锂离子蓄电池联动的系统 _日中环保生态网
<ucbs> do uk now how to bypass national firework thanks
<ucbs> this just like a qq group isn't it
<ucbs> national fire work impede my entry to paltalk
<mosesofmason> fire work?
<ucbs> national firework
<ucbs> dont u know that
<mosesofmason> you mean firewall right?
<unixcourse> ucbs: national firewall ?
<ucbs> yep
<mosesofmason> .............
<ucbs> i can not log in my paltalk can urs help me thanks
<unixcourse> ucbs: it is a taboo.
<ucbs> taboo how can i cope with it
<ofan> 笑死了..
<mosesofmason> ucbs, u can use tor
<ucbs> i dont know tor  i dont know much more about pc
<fvw> 怎么还是英文
<ucbs> can u add my qq 1069911654 thanks
<missu> 那你会中文么？
<ucbs> yep i am a chinese
<mosesofmason> u r crazy talking qq in irc...
<nyfair> 何これ
<mosesofmason> ☺
<void1> なに日本語よ
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 帮人配东西，把中午糟蹋了。crawl也不好意思玩了
<missu> 呦西
<unixcourse> ucbs: and you are so crazy talking national firewall in QQ.
<missu> look at this man , url:http://maolihui.com/goagent-mac.html
<roylez> adam8157: 出来。把那些说英文、日文还有玩抠抠的都踢了
<kk> missu,啥网址y goagent教程Mac版|猫理会
<missu> ucbs: 教你咋翻墙，亲测过，能翻, url:http://maolihui.com/goagent-mac.html
<ofan> ucbs: 绑一困炸弹到中南海抗议
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 支持wps http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367138 支持阿，windows下面一直用的wps，现在就等着出Linxu版用了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ever_fly — 2012-03-13 14:02
<nyfair> 墙是什么？我也要人指导
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<ofan> 装纯
<nyfair> plz add my qq 347139562, thx
<namoamitabuddha> No QQ
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: hi namoamitabuddha, what's the meaning of 'nivena' ?
<LOL_> Would anyone like to add my qq
<nyfair> lol
<nyfair> by the way, do I have to install pyopenssl to enjoy goagent?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 斯考特码了一天的字，我看了一天的图
<xiaopeng> 有没有谁知道如何修改控制台下的键盘映射
<xiaopeng> 不是在X window环境下通过xmodmap的那种
<roylez> hamo: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn061/20120303/0020/original_8vbk_0d4c0000e577125f.jpg
<hamo> roylez: 老图了...
<roylez> hamo: http://img.xh888.com/middle/0/47/47473.jpg
<xiaopeng> 有知道的吗?我是为了方便使用emacs
<roylez> xiaopeng: 装viper插件
<xiaopeng> 我是想在不起动X的纯控制台下呼唤Caps Lock和Ctrl
<xiaopeng> 这样有没有办法做到
<xiaopeng> 我试了,总是不知道修改哪里的数据
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/7167d407gw1dqxzaf4q9og.gif
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: viper 不要装吧？
<xiaopeng> 我觉得用插件的方法只是一时,如何从系统级别的修改呢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: here?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: yeah
<xiaopeng> 有没有一个键盘映射图呢?
<Aoy_c> mutt 怎么选中所有某个列表的邮件
<cfy> xiaopeng: 修改键盘布局文件
<Aoy_c> 我要把那些全放到另一个mailboxes里面...
<xiaopeng> cfy: 这个文件存在于哪个目录呢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116765
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 以前有用过 evdev based hotkey 软件，console 也能用，不过一时想不起来叫啥
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: 我坑emacs用户玩的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 又是schema...
<cfy> roylez: 你坑到哪个了？
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 估计不会只有一种，自己搜搜吧
<roylez> cfy: 哇，渣c你来了
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: viper 不需要装，我的意思是，一般性都在的。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这个怎么理解
<roylez> cfy: 8kb电子书做好没？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我乱写的代码
<cfy> xiaopeng: /usr/share/keymaps/i386/dvorak
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，豆子磨好没？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你乱写的代码？然后问我怎么理解？
<xiaopeng> cfy: thank you
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我说里面的内部变量的封装
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我又不怎么会schema...
<roylez> cfy: 还是你坑人厉害
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我发现这种例子复杂了就理解不了
 * palomino|working 磨 roylez 
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: CL 没有类似例子？
<cfy> roylez: 主席，忙什么呢？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这个代码和 CL 差距不大吧？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 别问我schema...
<roylez> cfy: 看无聊图
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 闭包？
<cfy> roylez: 。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我看看
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 差不多
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，有的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我想想，写个给你
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 感觉有点像 OOP
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这个代码有点晦涩
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我主要关心这种东西的出现如何理解。SICP 上用环境模型来解释。但是那是给计算机理解的，人理解起来比较花时间。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116766
<cfy> (l-length '(1 1))
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: cl得用funcall
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这是细枝末节的东西
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • VMWARE下如何更改ubuntu分区设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367144 设置了两个磁盘，但是在装ubuntu时选了第一个15G的磁盘，按了自动设置。那ubuntu的主分区和交换分区是不是都在这第一个磁盘中了呢？ 想要将交换分区更改到第二个5G的磁盘，让第一个磁盘纯粹做主分区，该如何更改呢？ 求教~ 统计信 …
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 只有在 apply 的时候会产生新环境
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<cfy> 有人知道没有路由器的权限，怎么发布内网的http到外网？
<cfy> 比如可以用opera unite
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 是 DMZ 主机吧？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没有路由器的权限
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有没有什么 UPnP 什么的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha:  不清楚。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 怎么搜都不知道。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对网络也不了解
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<nicephil3> 使用SSH隧道
<nicephil3> cfy:参考下这个http://www.sudu.cn/info/html/edu/linux/20080428/302744.html
<kk> nicephil3 ⇪ ti: ssh 使用新法：公网(合法 ip)用户访问内网(私有 ip)服务器(http,ftp,sshd,c-Linux -华夏名网资讯中心 虚拟主机,域名注册,双线虚拟主机,服务器租赁,为7万用户提供服务
<ofan> 直接路由端口映射就行
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 刚才那种代码和 OOP 是否有关
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: counter 看作计数器对象
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 更新之后开机出现一句提示，有没有高手可以解答一下？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367146 因为ubuntu 11.10存在一个BUG，我的电脑安装好之后如果不在BIOS里把network boot 设置为启动并在启动顺序里设置为第一启动，以后开机就会在登陆界面彻底死机（死机概率接近百分之百），这个解决方法还是偶然 …
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好像好像没有任何关系吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得看怎么理解了。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我对 OOP 不太了解
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我也是。。只是会用，理论不太会说
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 用的有哪些？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我没接触过 OOP 的语言，包括 C++
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: defclass,defmethod啥的，cl理由oop啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: defclass,defmethod啥的，cl里面有oop啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我说有哪些内容
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不明白
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 就是里面有点啥具体玩意儿
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 大几？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 别整lisp了，学学c/c++
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: SICP
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 第三章
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 3  Modularity, Objects, and State
<ofan> 干嘛
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Lisp 和 C/C++ 是完全不同的思路
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 表面不同
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我还没理解计算对象。虽然知道环境模型，但是不能一眼看出计算对象的局部状态变了。
<ofan> 思路都是一样的，逻辑不会变
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: s/变了/变量/
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 只是表达不一样
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: we can often enhance our ability to deal with a complex problem by adopting a new language that enables us to describe (and hence to think about) the problem in a different way, using primitives, means of combination, and means of abstraction that are particularly well suited to the problem at hand.1
<ofan> lisp没人用
<namoamitabuddha> 但这不妨碍学习什么语言，或者看什么书。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> lisp遭受 ofan 攻击。。
<namoamitabuddha> 不废话了，SICPing
<ofan> 浪费时间
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:30?
<MeaCulpa> 配storage吐
<ofan> scip教的 也可以用pascal教
<jyfl987> ofan: hmm
<ofan> 也没人去学pascal
<jyfl987> ofan: 呵呵 你大概不晓得closure
<ofan> jyfl987: 晓得
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ?
<Aoy_c> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9679914/how-to-move-messages-in-mutt
<kk> Aoy_c,啥网址y email - how to move messages in mutt - Stack Overflow
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你扯啥蛋？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 忙死，cancel
<roylez> Aoy_c: ;s
<ofan> jyfl987: 谁扯蛋了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是你还有谁？
<ofan> jyfl987: 我扯啥了
<jyfl987> ofan: 扯lisp的蛋
<ofan> jyfl987: 咋扯了
<jyfl987> ofan: 用手扯呗  难道还用脚？
<ofan> jyfl987: 草
<jyfl987> 嘿嘿
<ofan> jyfl987: 牛盲
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这驴阿
<ofan> jyfl987: 流氓
<roylez> cfy: cc，复习得怎么样了？
<jyfl987> ofan: 犟驴
<ofan> jyfl987: 大牛盲
<Aoy_c> roylez: 谢了
<jyfl987> ofan: 酱驴肉火烧
<cfy> roylez: 正在进行中
<ofan> 无聊 看电影去
<roylez> cfy: +U
<cfy> roylez: thx
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<roylez> huntxu: 小胡子
<roylez> huntxu: 公司的女员工都混熟了？
<jyfl987> roylez: 摸透了吧
<roylez> jyfl987: .
<huntxu> 摸熟了
<ofan> 一群牛盲
<roylez> huntxu: 高手。葡萄都摸紫了
<hamo> roylez: ...
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆給哥跳一個
<adam8157> huntxu: 蛤蟆哥, 你好
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆哥你好 蛤蟆哥再见
<hamo> adam8157: 你开完会了？
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，你詐尸的不算，/away還突然冒出來
<adam8157> hamo: .
<adam8157> hamo: 我刚回来
<hamo> adam8157: 这次居然开了这么长...
<hamo> adam8157: 真难得...
<adam8157> hamo: 你不在, 我们就可以讨论下正常的东西
<roylez> hamo: 这次应该多了几个女秘书到场吧
<hamo> roylez: sign...求女秘书...
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/EeJG1.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/DDtRH.jpg
<huntxu> roylez: 左上角，那個站出來的明顯破壞隊形
<roylez> huntxu: 我恨门罗俱乐部的
<huntxu> roylez: 門羅是什麽
<palomino|working> monroe
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/JnBQd.jpg
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 这是兔是狗
<roylez> palomino|working: 哈士奇
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> adam8157: 米国小学生的数学题太难了 http://i.imgur.com/4HtCT.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 你哥们真牛 http://i.imgur.com/ke3V0.jpg
<palomino|working> 这东西是牛
<roylez> palomino|working: 你哥们
<roylez> hamo: https://imgur.com/LLPOU
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Oh wait, I think I see something over THERE ... - Imgur
<roylez> cfy: https://imgur.com/M6zLW
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Sleeping in class : level 99 - Imgur
<adam8157> roylez: 还有送分啊
 * MeaCulpa 下去买个巧克力吃
<roylez> adam8157: 啥....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一块不？
<adam8157> roylez: 小学生数学
<roylez> adam8157: en...
<roylez> adam8157: 不过那只是黑猩猩啊，不是猴子
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 米國小學生哪學這個啊？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 在？
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: .
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: sicp 也可以用 pascal 教，`So how would you do it? In the limit case, by writing a Lisp interpreter in the less powerful language.'
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: SICP ex 3.32
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这个干我啥事呢
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 做过么？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 刚才翻了下 log 发现比较有趣。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: hmm
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 即便做过也是快3年前了
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 等我看下去啊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有90行写的lisp解释器
<zhao> linux中  硬件设备对应的中断号如何查询呀？尤其在有中断线共享的情况下
<ofan> 90行c++
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 多少页？
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 英文版
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 稍等
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-22.html#%_sec_3.3.4
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 我先向后看，这几章蛮搞的。
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 这几节
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 额...章有印象，不过题是真不记得了..问问XX cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: namoamitabuddha 我没看到
<adam8157> hamo: 找踢
<hamo> adam8157: 我咋啦？我又没说..都主动打码啦
<ofan> zhao: 在/sys/device里对应设备的路径下有
<adam8157> hamo: 我做事很有原则的, 但踢人除外
 * hamo 额...木原则的OP，还不如小K
<hamo> kk: hi
<kk> hamo, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<jiero> 我把系统开到最大音量，用耳机当外放用。。。
<jiero> 有人这样搞么？
<ofan> jiero: 真极品
<ofan> jiero: 你没室友？
<jiero> ofan: 没。
<caleb-> jiero: 音质不好
<ofan> jiero: 寂寞吧
<mosesofmason> kk kk kk
<roylez> hamo: ???
<kk> mosesofmason, 右边。  ㍨ 
<roylez> palomino|working: https://imgur.com/dF9gr
<kk> roylez,啥网址y A girl and her cow - Imgur
<roylez> palomino|working: https://imgur.com/JEWcB
<kk> roylez,啥网址y r/lolcats didn't like my first lolcat.. - Imgur
<hamo> roylez: ???
<roylez> hamo: 比较重口的问题，上班就不问你了
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/P2C8w.jpg
<hamo> roylez: google弱爆了..
<QWEESW> 人还挺多的嘛
<QWEESW> 怎么没看几个人说话呢
<yue> samba太麻烦，不用samba能共享连在windows设备上的打印机吗？
<jiero> ofan: 寂寞
<jiero> ofan: 不是室友，而是朋友
<jiero> caleb-: 不好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • unbutu从零开始，有多难？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367159 unbutu从零开始，有多难？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shishangxy — 2012-03-13 17:01
<ofan> jiero: 自己住也好
<jiero> ofan: 不是自己住
<ofan> jiero: 我想自己住了
<ofan> 或者找美国人合住
<jiero> ofan: 哦。去吧，加油，不过人家的社会性生活难以融入。
<jiero> ofan: 打工+潇洒
<ofan> jiero: 我无所谓
<ofan> jiero: 跟中国人住老丢东西
<jiero> ofan: 哦。。。
<jiero> ofan: 潇洒是啥你知道么。。。
<oooo> ofan: ...
<jiero> ofan: 没人在家
<oooo> 还丢东西。。。
<ofan> jiero: 潇洒不起
<ofan> oooo: 对
<ofan> 放家里丢
<oooo> 学校宿舍应该都是单人间吧
<oooo> 可以的话，就住那里
<ofan> 不住宿舍
<oooo> 你在美国读什么的？
<jiero> ofan: 选对人住就不会丢
<jiero> ofan: 首先首选昼夜不归去耍的人。
<ofan> jiero: 表明上看着都是好人
<ofan> oooo: 鸡算鸡
<oooo> ofan: undergraduate，还是phd？
<ofan> oooo: under
<oooo> ofan: 不错嘛，小小年纪就去美国
<ofan> oooo: 不小了
<oooo> 多大呢？
<ofan> 20好几了
<jiero> ofan: 比我小多了
<ofan> 都成人了
<oooo> LOL
<jiero> ofan: 看着你就小
<Relaed> 大家好
<oooo> Relaed: 好
<jiero> Relaed: 大家还好
<kk> Relaed, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<Relaed> 有人知道怎么在ubuntu里面安装snownews么
<jiero> ofan: 美国东西贱家
<Relaed> apt-get install snownews没用啊
<ofan> https://www.haiku-os.org/ 谁用过这系统
<jiero> Relaed: 去官方站敲
<Relaed> 好像在最近的几个源里面消失了
<oooo> snownews?是什么？
<Relaed> jiero: 然后自己编译啊?
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> BeOS的后继
<jiero> Relaed: 看看
<Relaed> l
<Relaed> 额....
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 也在看 SICP？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 刚开始看
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: here?>
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我 Chapter 2 跳过了一部分，现在要回去了。
<ofan> 有用thunderbird的没
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 有一部分，好像叫啥数据导向程序设计，里面有些东西需要 put 和 get 其实是在第三章才解决的，所以先跳到第三章，3.3 看完了，要回 Ch2 了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • linux對硬盤有什麽要求嗎? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367163 linux對硬盤有什麽要求嗎? 會不會有老式的硬盤不支持linux的分區? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzzubu — 2012-03-13 17:19
<oooo> 没用，evolution不错咯
<namoamitabuddha> tb 干啥
<ofan> 那是win的吧
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 啧啧 我才刚开始看
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我没看多久，应该马上就比我快了。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我看的慢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-22.html#%_sec_3.3.5
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<jiero> oooo: 啥？
<oooo> jiero: 说的是thunderbird
<namoamitabuddha> evolution 是 win 的 ?????? ......
<ofan> 不知道，没用过
<oooo> namoamitabuddha: 这和win有什么关系
<jiero> ofan: 饭饭。
<ofan> 就没有个对gmail支持好的
<ofan> 标签，过滤
<oooo> ofan: 添加过滤器咯
<ofan> jiero: 干嘛
<ofan> oooo: 我说用gmail的过滤器
<adam8157> ofan: 咱用mutt
<ofan> 支持gmail的标签
<ofan> adam8157: mutt太烦了
<oooo> 是说incoming，important之类的标签？
<adam8157> ofan: 你不是用mutt的么?
<ofan> adam8157: 用，我受不了了
<namoamitabuddha> oooo: 你看上面 ofan 说的。。。
<oooo> 少年们，吃饭啦
<oooo> 回见哈
<ofan> 每次切换mailbox都要等，来新邮件要等，同步也要等
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: vim 等等（包括 mutt）是只有熟练了才会高效吧？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: .
<ofan> 设计成多线程的会死
<jiero> ofan: 你好闲的最近
<adam8157> ofan: offlineimap啊
<ofan> jiero: 我失眠而已
<ofan> jiero: 白天不闲的
<ofan> adam8157: 好大的啊
<adam8157> ofan: 你用tb还不是要拉下来
<ofan> 而且不同标签是不同的mailbox,但是很多都有多个标签，重复的很多
<ofan> adam8157: 临时用一下
<jiero> ofan adam8157你们都订阅无数列表么。。。
<adam8157> jiero: ä¿©
<ofan> jiero: 挺多的
<adam8157> jiero: ofan 贪多嚼不烂
<ofan> mutt的配色还很诡异
<ofan> 可以覆盖
<ofan> thunderbird竟然全下下来..
<adam8157> ofan: 是啊
<jiero> of
<adam8157> ofan: 不过你可以在web端设置imap文件夹里最多的邮件数量
<jiero> ofan: 手机管理啊。
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用过 compare
<adam8157> ofan: 那个选项适合你
<jiero> ofan: 讲故事
<ofan> adam8157: 那个肯定要设置啊
<ofan> 否则10w+
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04 LTS终于成功了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367164 提前说一下俺是新手，这是第一次安装Linux 先说一下安装环境吧 我用的是U盘安装，U盘是以前做好的起动盘，没有用网上说的专用工具做的引导 我的U盘Grub多重引导，DOS方式，在U盘根下有menu.lst文件加入了几行代码，把Ubuntu的iso镜像复制到U盘 …
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用过 imagemagick -> compare
<ofan> 重写一个ttum
<ofan> 专门支持gmail
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 用过 compare 么
<MaskRay> adam8157: if (fork()>0) exit(0); setsid(); if (fork()>0) exit(0);  第二个 fork 存在的意义是什么？xbindkeys的实现
<adam8157> MaskRay: double fork?
<MaskRay> adam8157: 嗯。一些边角错误处理上面代码忽略掉了
<HajasLm> MaskRay, http://blog.csdn.net/hairetz/article/details/4195036
<kk> HajasLm ⇪ ti: Linux守护进程的编程实现 - hairetz的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<adam8157> MaskRay: double fork是个很常见的处理啊, 父进程挂掉, 这个就有人管 避免僵尸
<huntxu> MaskRay: APUE第八章
<adam8157> MaskRay: http://fcamel-life.blogspot.com/2011/01/zombie-process.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y fcamel 技術隨手記: Zombie process 的說明
<LOL_> .
<MaskRay> 谢谢。。 手边没书
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 期待出精简版的ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367168 像arch一样，安装的只是基本的系统，　其它自己diy配置，不要集成任何窗口管理器 像ubuntu server,只有命令行。　　但ubuntu server 的iso太大，很多server的服务没有用。　 希望能出一个基本系统的ubutnu 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hi-Stupid — 2012-03-13 17:59
<MaskRay> adam8157: double fork怎么避免zombie的？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 依 Unix 的設計, 因為 "child child process" 的 parent process 掛了, 它會自動被 init 接管, 而 init 會定期讀取 child process 的 exit status
<MaskRay> adam8157: 那么 child process 的 parent process 不是也挂了？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 直接挂掉就是了 不靠它
<MaskRay> adam8157: 第二次 fork 是不是因为 child child process 不是 leader，不能申请 control terminal
<nyfair> 其实我觉得archlinux也蛮臃肿的
<adam8157> MaskRay: 啥leader 一个进程的父进程挂了, 它自己就被init接管了
<adam8157> MaskRay: 如果只一个fork, 父进程还是你的程序 要不停的去看状态, 处理不好就僵尸了
<MaskRay> adam8157: 第一次 fork，child process 的 parent 不是也 exit 了
<adam8157> MaskRay: 而被init接管后 init会自动去处理
<CyrusYzGTt> sysprof
<huntxu> nyfair: 看人，不看系統
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt, 推荐几个小游戏
<huntxu> nyfair: 把ubuntu用得精簡的大把，把arch用得臃腫的也大把
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你这个还没setsid处理了
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你这进程变leader了
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，那裏那麽大一個setsid...
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你代码贴的对么 都是>0 ?
<adam8157> huntxu: 还被. 打错字了
<MaskRay> adam8157: <0的错误处理都忽略掉了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ warzone2100
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ warzone2100 O.A.D cuda2
<adam8157> MaskRay: 第一次的parent没看到exit啊 你这都是贴的子进程的
<ofan> use systemd!
<adam8157> 说反了
<MaskRay> adam8157:  if (fork()>0) exit(0); setsid(); if (fork()>0) exit(0);
<huntxu> adam8157: 第一個exit就是父進程的啊
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt, 软件源里有吗
<adam8157> huntxu: MaskRay 哦 是exit了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ fedora有
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt, ubuntu。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不知道
<adam8157> huntxu: 它setsid是为了啥? 都double fork的
<adam8157> huntxu: 它setsid是为了啥? 都double fork了
<HajasLm> 都说是关于 守护进程了
<adam8157> HajasLm: 哦 多谢 看到了
<MaskRay> adam8157: 第二次 fork 似乎是推荐做法，防止 controlling terminal 存在
 * adam8157 我还是弱啊...
<huntxu> adam8157: 翻書
<huntxu> adam8157: 8.6，第二版
<huntxu> adam8157: qemu monitor用得多不
<adam8157> huntxu: 不会用
<huntxu> adam8157: 你不用來調試？
<adam8157> 用啊
<adam8157> huntxu: monitor是啥
<ofan> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/826
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Pricing updates (good news!) from Element 14/Premier Farnell and RS Components | Raspberry Pi
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-qemu-monitor/
<ofan> 可以买了
<huntxu> roylez: 還是你家強
<adam8157> huntxu: 还可以这样... 我都是直接开gdb
<huntxu> adam8157: 弱暴了
<huntxu> adam8157: 笑你
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<imtxc> adam8157: 我把stable 升级testing 只要修改sources.list  就好了对吧
<mosesofmason> http://news.ynet.com/3.1/1203/13/6879214.html
<kk> mosesofmason,啥网址y 男子不愿做早饭掐死女友 三天后返回肢解尸体_YNET.com北青网
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: why upgrade?
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 里面软件太旧 而我有不是做服务器
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 不要用 testing
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: ....为啥了
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 还没冻结
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: .....啥？
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 还没冻结的 testing 不稳定
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: debian sid?
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • rt5370sta驱动影响ubuntu11.04正常运行，盼大牛给个帮忙分析一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367172 我最近搞了一个Tenda的无线网卡，型号是W311M，使用的是rt5370sta的芯片。好不容易在ubuntu下把驱动安装好了，使用一段时间后就出现异常。 现象为突然在屏幕上打印出错误信息，这时按任意键 …
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: sid 更加不稳定。但是如果出了问题，sid 修复很快，testing 就要等了
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 我刚才说错了  就是要换sid
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 哦。但如果仅仅是为了个别软件，完全不必。
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 瞎装了好多软件 现在启动都挺慢的。。 要不干脆重装
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 你可以参照 /var/log/apt/* 和 /var/log/aptitude* 找下哪些软件多装了。
<Relaed> l
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 得  那就听你的 先忍忍
<xiaopeng> 有没有知道linux内核的启动参数有哪些的
<xiaopeng> 特别是在安装nvidia显卡驱动时得禁用一些内核模块
<xiaopeng> 有知道的朋友请说一下
<ofan> xiaopeng: cat /proc/cmdline
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 那都是日志，你先看下哪些多余的。日志很详细的
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<xiaopeng> ofan: 嗯,我先看看,我只用了一个nomodeset,但是我想肯定还有很多
<xiaopeng> ofan: 我的是这些BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-686 root=UUID=88b88205-67aa-47d1-a4b5-a20932ce153e ro quiet nomodeset
<xiaopeng> ofan: 但是还有什么呢?我知道一般会有acpi
<xiaopeng> 就是如何得知内核支持的启动参数呢
<ROBOT1024> 请问怎么怎ubuntu里面修改 录像文件的目录？
<ROBOT1024> 好急阿  有mu有人搞过？
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 建议深圳的朋友搞个12.04 Release Party!!!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367173 楼下继续沙发！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ptpt52 — 2012-03-13 18:31
<idotghost> CyrusYzGTt, 将U盘插入电脑，但不要挂载，怎么实现
<CyrusYzGTt> idotghost§ .不知道
<idotghost> cfy, 怎么取消自动挂载
<huntxu> xiaopeng: kernel Documentation
<fvw> 不知道
<huntxu> xiaopeng: 有一個kernel-parameters.txt
<xiaopeng> huntxu: 我在/boot下找到了一个config文件
<xiaopeng> huntxu: 里面有一些CONFIG_USB_USS720=m这样的
<huntxu> xiaopeng: config是內核的配置，你要的是內核啟動時可選參數的列表吧
<byzantium> 大家好  有在学校的吗？？
<xiaopeng> huntxu: 是,我要得是启动是参数
<huntxu> xiaopeng: 所以就在內核樹下的kernel-parameters.txt啊
<huntxu> xiaopeng: 寫得很明白的了
<xiaopeng> huntxu: 像BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-686 root=UUID=88b88205-67aa-47d1-a4b5-a20932ce153e ro quiet nomodeset,这样的,ro quiet nomodeset这样的
<idotghost> huntxu, 怎么取消U盘的自动挂载
<xiaopeng> huntxu: en,thank you!!!
<huntxu> idotghost: 不是會彈出來問的咩，不知道你的環境...
<idotghost> huntxu, 用umount卸载行吗
<huntxu> idotghost: 不是啊，自動挂載肯定可以取消
<huntxu> idotghost: 只是你得知道是誰做的挂載而已啊
<idotghost> huntxu, 哦
<huntxu> idotghost: 沒有統一的方法的
<idotghost> huntxu, 哦
<idotghost> huntxu, http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/24279.htm
<kk> idotghost ⇪ ti: 轻便简单搞定 通过u盘安装Ubuntu_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<huntxu> idotghost: 所以我也不可能直接告訴你是誰幹的，該怎麽取消
<Evanescence> 有人知道clang 的library 在哪儿么?
<idotghost> huntxu, 这种方法能行吗
<idotghost> huntxu, 新手，
<huntxu> 2007...
<idotghost> huntxu, 你给个链接
<idotghost> huntxu, 用dd
<huntxu> idotghost: 不知道，很久沒裝過系統了...
<idotghost> huntxu, 哦
<huntxu> isolinux從來沒搞明白過lol
<jiero> gebjgd: 可以从中国买 RaspberryPi了。￥259税前价
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 自动挂载XP下的NTFS盘 作为共享目录 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367179 由于当时分区的时候给ubuntu的空间太小 导致现在需要增加磁盘空间 由于xp下的盘符 紊乱（当时装ubuntu的时候分了2个给ubuntu，导致这两个没有盘符，而不能用魔术分区工具在xp下再分给ubuntu额外的磁盘空间， 我现在把xp下的一 …
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ruby 如何
<byzantium> 有在学校的吗？？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你用 CL 做 shell 么
<imtxc> jiero: 那个算上屏幕 sd卡的话也贵了吧
<jiero> imtxc: SD卡被认为是人必备的。。。
<imtxc> jiero: .....
<jiero> imtxc: 屏幕认为已经有了
<imtxc> jiero: 哦啊 前两天我看某宝上有代购 不过挺贵
<jiero> imtxc: 接口是 HDMI的，认为HDMI已经普及了
<imtxc> jiero: 那在祖国买算上税的话呢
<jiero> imtxc: 300
<imtxc> jiero: 给个链接来瞅瞅？
<jiero> http://cn.element14.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?id=2081185&Ntt=raspberrypi
<kk> jiero,啥网址y RASPBERRY-PI|RASPBRRY-PCBA|单板机 RASPBERRY PI B型 | e络盟
<mayli> jiero: 求购之
 * hamo BLUG发来贺电～～～
<imtxc> jiero: 也没货
<idotghost> imtxc, 挂载到底是什么意思
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 那题看过么
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 还没...在外面
<imtxc> idotghost: 额 你要做什么
<idotghost> imtxc, 通过usb装系统，
<imtxc> idotghost: 哦 现在有什么系统没
<idotghost> imtxc, dos
<imtxc> idotghost: 要装什么系统
<idotghost> imtxc, 网上说 将U盘插入电脑，但不要挂载，
<idotghost> imtxc, Ubuntu
<imtxc> idotghost: 你看的那是用dd的对吧
<idotghost> imtxc, 嗯
<idotghost> imtxc, 貌似这是最简单的
<imtxc> idotghost: 还有更简单的
<idotghost> imtxc, 但那句插入不挂载是啥意思
<imtxc> idotghost: 找个win,用UltraISO 直接把镜像写到u盘里去
<jiero> imtxc: 当然没货
<idotghost> imtxc, 哦
<jiero> mayli: 没货
<imtxc> idotghost: 关键你只有dos啊 哪有dd
<idotghost> imtxc, 但UltraISO只能写10.04以前的
<imtxc> idotghost: 谁说
<idotghost> imtxc, 网上说的。
<zer4tul> 任意版本都可以写
<zer4tul> idotghost: 能找到别的电脑么？跑windows或者linux的都可以
<imtxc> idotghost: 这我就不知道了 应该可以 如果不行的话 就这个win32diskimager
<idotghost> zer4tul, 能找到个ubuntu
<zer4tul> idotghost: 那就用dd
<idotghost> zer4tul, 但不明白那句U盘插入电脑不挂载
<imtxc> idotghost: ubuntu是自动给你挂载的 所以啊 你插上U盘 再安全移除
<zer4tul> idotghost: 所谓“挂载”，就是mount
<idotghost> zer4tul, 你的意思就是插入U盘后，再umount，然后再dd
<imtxc> jiero: 求科普 这个东西跟arm开发板是不是一个东西呢
<imtxc> idotghost: en
<idotghost> imtxc, 哦
<zer4tul> idotghost: 对
<imtxc> idotghost: 不过dd的时候可注意别搞错盘。。
<idotghost> zer4tul, 哦
<zer4tul> idotghost: 对，搞错设备就悲剧了
<idotghost> zer4tul, 怎么查看设备，用fdisk ?
<zer4tul> idotghost: 一般应该是/dev/sdb或者/dev/sdc什么的
<zer4tul> idotghost: dmesg
<idotghost> idotghost, 哦
<idotghost> zer4tul, mount /dev/sdb  /mnt/usb 这句话的意思是不是把sdb挂载到/mnt/usb操作，系统无法直接读写sdb设备里的文件？
<zer4tul> idotghost: 前半句是对的。后半句有点别扭
<idotghost> zer4tul, 新手不是很理解挂载的概念
<zer4tul> idotghost: 块设备对系统来说就是一个文件
<jiero> imtxc: 什么是 arm 开发板，反正我不懂软件硬件开发
<idotghost> zer4tul, 为什么不直接对sdb文件操作而要挂载呢？
<zer4tul> idotghost: 所以在没挂载之前，不能通过我们通常认为的方法访问这个设备上的内容。你可以理解成“挂载”这个动作，就是做了这个“翻译”
<zer4tul> idotghost: 因为如果不挂载/dev/sdb就是一个文件
<imtxc> jiero: 不过这个看着挺好 买不到也白搭
<zer4tul> idotghost: 你要做的事情就是要直接对这个设备直接操作，比如dd。所以不要挂载
<zer4tul> idotghost: 但是通常想把U盘当作一个存储设备进行访问的时候，就需要挂载了
<L-----D> imtxc, 这个肯定买的到的 不过配置太低了
<idotghost> zer4tul, 你的意思是，不挂载就把它当成一个文件，挂载后就把它当成一个设备？
<imtxc> L-----D: 小 便宜 然后就可以买个好屏幕、键盘了。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 视频全屏会卡，只能小窗口看！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367183 在DELL 官网，入手N4050，操作系统UBUNTU，播放视频出现卡屏现象 ，只能小窗口看，超级不爽，请教各位大侠帮忙解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kui — 2012-03-13 19:56
<zer4tul> idotghost: 可以这么理解吧
<imtxc> L-----D: 而且啊 没噪音啊。。
<idotghost> zer4tul, 哦，谢谢
<L-----D> imtxc, 用来做什么 我本来期待着装个android
<zer4tul> idotghost: 虽然严格来说不完全正确
<L-----D> imtxc, 后来说达不到最低配置需求
<idotghost> zer4tul, 有官方的解释吗
 * zer4tul 下班，回家
<imtxc> L-----D: 你买到了？
<L-----D> imtxc, 还没出呢吧 我前面也关注过
<L-----D> imtxc, 官方网站有一些测试报告
<zer4tul> idotghost: man mount，就有解释
<imtxc> L-----D: android这个配置够了吧
<idotghost> zer4tul, 哦，谢谢
<L-----D> imtxc, 不够 貌似很多人试了都没成功 包括高配版的
<L-----D> imtxc, 我记得现在写在FAQ里了
<imtxc> L-----D: 这么弱？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 你打算拿它来干嘛？
<L-----D> 关键就是想不出用来做什么
<L-----D> 用来控制个电灯啥的 感觉又太贵了
<imtxc> 我看看去
<imtxc> zer4tul: C
<imtxc> zer4tul: 也学学顺便学学arm 嵌入式
<zer4tul> idotghost: 你还可以看看这个：http://www.kb.iu.edu/data/anqk.html
<kk> zer4tul,啥网址y What is meant by mounting a drive? - Knowledge Base
<imtxc> L-----D: 控制灯单片机足矣
<idotghost> zer4tul, 嗯
<zer4tul> L-----D: 我也是觉得，虽然看上去很有趣
<imtxc> L-----D: 其实没个盒子 那些线看起来也够乱的
<jiero> 就是个系统，够用了
<jiero> 性能远远比Nokia N900强，装Linux打败多数安卓机器应该没问题
<jiero> 好吧说默认的。
<jiero> B2G 倒是可以实验下。
<L-----D> 光给你个开发板 你也攒不成个手机啊
<L-----D> 至少我攒不成
<kim_linux> 你们是在讨论单片机？
<kim_linux> L-----D: 你们是在讨论单片机？
<L-----D> kim_linux, 讨论 RASPBERRY PI
<jiero> 我提议了插个官方的触摸屏
<jiero> 可以捆绑销售的。
<jiero> 5寸的就好。
<jiero> 涨价了。另外。
<jiero> ￥300(税后)或 $40(税前)
<kim_linux> L-----D: 超小型的电脑？
<jiero> HK $309，让lainme买
<L-----D> 我还是期待intel给android x86开源吧
 * jiero 还没想过要用 android 对android不感兴趣
<Evanescence> jiero: what stuff ? powerful than N900 ?
<imtxc> jiero: L-----D 要是有个盒子就好了。至少装兜里压不坏
<Evanescence> jiero: 在说什么呢? 给个链接看看?
<imtxc> Evanescence: http://cn.element14.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?id=2081185&Ntt=raspberrypi
<caleb-> android x86 不是开源了么？
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y RASPBERRY-PI|RASPBRRY-PCBA|单板机 RASPBERRY PI B型 | e络盟
<L-----D> caleb-, 那个是第三方的  不是intel做的  不好用
<caleb-> L-----D: intel 有自己的 android repo?
<L-----D> caleb-, 我上次实验4.0连有线网都不支持
<L-----D> caleb-, 有的 Google自己也有 他们都还没开源
<caleb-> L-----D: 等驱动进入 vanilla kernel 吧
<L-----D> caleb-, 驱动应该有了 因为google tv就是atom的 你去那里扣 肯定能抠出来
<L-----D> caleb-, 那个作者说老被intel威胁 估计心灰意冷了
<idotghost> L-----D, 把U盘插入电脑，如果没有挂载，可能系统无法识别U盘上的文件格式，挂载后系统就能识别它，这么理解挂载的概念对吗？
 * hamo BLUG会场发来贺电~~~
<imtxc> hamo: BLUG 嘛？
<hamo> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> blug是啥
<hamo> imtxc: Beijing Linux User Group
<imtxc> hamo: 哦 还开会
<caleb-> 两会期间
<jiero> Evanescence: 呵呵。只说的是计算力
<Evanescence> jiero: 我第一次看到性用卡大小的
<Evanescence> 真实看到,不过手机也是这般大小了
<mao> 想学数据结构，有什么资料比较好点的
<Evanescence> mao: 果断SICP
<mao> Evanescence: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs,这个么
<Evanescence> mao: yes
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。奇怪为什么这个CPU才700Mhz呢。新的都有超过1Ghz的了
<imtxc> jiero: arm11嘛 手机都开始不用它了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 那你刚才不是说他很强么,超过N900了
<mao> Evanescence: 看评论似乎很NB的样子
<jiero> imtxc: arm11性能不弱，就怪arm构架没进步吧，同频率的arm之后的产品都赢不了
<Evanescence> mao: 不过不建议性手学
<jiero> Evanescence: 显卡特强大，超过iPhone4s
<jiero> Evanescence: 那人估计是iPhone4s的两倍
<imtxc> mao: data structures and algorithm analysis in C?
<Evanescence> jiero: 所以以显卡处理多的任务,就显得很强
<Evanescence> imtxc: 没有 in python 的吗?
<mao> Evanescence: 悲摧了，我正是个新手
<jiero> Evanescence: 可以把通用运算的一部分用显卡解决——网络渲染都用显卡就好办了
<imtxc> Evanescence: 不知道压。。
<Evanescence> mao: 我比你还新手
<jiero> 跟那些没关系了。
 * jiero 已经忘记了多数自己学过的东西
<imtxc> jiero: 我旁边的朋友都没sd卡。
 * jiero 觉得没有记忆力真的很不行了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 网络浏览之之类的交给强显卡,那是很牛了,
<jiero> 也是不幸
<jiero> Evanescence: 等待中国山寨加上更多更快的内存了。。。
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 请大家指点一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367185 现在有一些在线杂志的网站，一本杂志的就是一张张图片，我想编个脚本把图片下载下来再保存成一本书。我应该学习哪方面的知识？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 coco_2012 — 2012-03-13 20:37
<jiero> 1GB的DDR3就够了。。。
<DawnFantasy> debian的 163 mirror，出错了？
<hamo> DawnFantasy: +1
<imtxc> 等有人买到了瞅瞅
<mao> imtxc: 你说的这本似乎图书馆有英文版的，改天借来看看
<DawnFantasy> hamo, 好吧
<imtxc> mao: 比SICP简单些应该 或者严老师啊
 * jiero 倒是期待做成一个双显示器的玩意——非常适合图形活动——触摸屏绘制+演示（因为强大的显卡）
<mao> imtxc: 严蔚敏老师？
<imtxc> mao: 恩啊
<jiero> 都说平板，都说平板？为啥不用厚的呢。。。
<imtxc> mao: 其实我只是帮顶  我也在求答案。。。
<mao> imtxc: 明天去图书馆找找看
<Evanescence> jiero: 还有没有其他国家的山寨很牛逼的?
<jiero> Evanescence: 英国
<jiero> Evanescence: 个人山寨
<Evanescence> jiero: 英国? 啊哈,
<jiero> Evanescence: 机器人之类的，这个raspberry pi
<jiero> Evanescence: 都是英国设计首先组装吧
<Evanescence> jiero: 嗯,你也do 一个?
<jiero> Evanescence: 没有技术
<jiero> Evanescence: 没有条件
<Evanescence> jiero: 额
<jiero> Evanescence: 小时候特别想要，收集了很多零件，但是不会搞
<jiero> 看不懂技术书籍，电子书籍。
<jiero> 现在恐怕我也仍然看不懂，我姥爷订阅20多年的电子报
<jiero> 电子报，让我很尊重工程师
<Evanescence> csslayer: 怎么设置fcitx才能让已经输入的英文在按Enter之后是直接输入英文,而且不是中文的字母,我发现中文下的字母显的特别大,可能不是默认的英文编码?
<Evanescence> jiero: 工程师相当牛逼啊
<csslayer> Evanescence: 啥意思，不是默认就应该是enter输中文吗、
<imtxc> Evanescence: 全角？
<imtxc> Evanescence: shift+space
<csslayer> Evanescence: 中文的字母啥意思？你开全角了
<csslayer> Evanescence: 那个圆形和月亮的图标
<Evanescence> csslayer: imtxc 原来如此,谢了
<imtxc> Evanescence: 不客气。
<Evanescence> imtxc: 我也就是随便说说,嘿嘿,你不要当真,
<jiero> csslayer: 翻译完毕了 darktable但是，没有人用 raw，没人有单反。
<jiero> Evanescence: 对了，有你。
<imtxc> ||||
<Evanescence> imtxc: joking
<Evanescence> jiero: ??? 什么?
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=366701
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: 找人测试 Darktable 翻译 - raw数码照片处理 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> csslayer: 很奇怪哦。国外那么流行的lightroom，到国内竟然整体被用Photoshop取代了
<csslayer> jiero: 我不用这些软件，不知道
<Evanescence> jiero: 已经有编译过的包了
<jiero> csslayer: 我只是说一种现象，国内比较有向心力
<Evanescence> jiero: 我安装试试
<jiero> Evanescence: 谢谢。。。不过注意性能问题。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 怎么性能问题?
<jiero> Evanescence: 处理raw是有大量资源消耗的活动。
<jiero> Evanescence: 可以和编译大程序相比
<Evanescence> csslayer: 在profile 和 config 文件里都没找到怎么设置默认半角的选项
<Evanescence> jiero: 我没有raw 文件测试啊,你发给我一个试试?
<csslayer> Evanescence: 那个选项是能记住的啊，哪有什么默认不默认的，再说请去用 fcitx-config-gtk / kcm-fcitx
<imtxc> Evanescence: 有
<Evanescence> imtxc: 有什么?
<imtxc> Evanescence: profile
<imtxc> Evanescence: FullWidth=False
<Evanescence> imtxc: good,
<Evanescence> imtxc: 怎么重启fcitx 啊? kill 然后重新运行.
<Evanescence> imtxc: 还是kill -s SIGUSER1 ?
<imtxc> Evanescence: pkill fcitx
<idotghost> adam8157, ubuntu的img从哪下？
<jiero> Evanescence: 为什么找你呢。N900的Fcamera就是出raw的
<projektile> this is a japanese channel isn't it?
<adam8157> idotghost: www.ubuntu.com
<idotghost> adam8157, 哦
<adam8157> projektile: chinese
<Evanescence> jiero: ok,
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍭ 
<idotghost> adam8157, 为什么有的是img，有的是iso
<adam8157> idotghost: img is for usbflash
<idotghost> adam8157, 我想下usbflash的，从哪下
<imtxc> idotghost: 还没弄好啊？
<imtxc> idotghost: iso也可以用的
<idotghost> imtxc, 看了英文版的安装步骤，明白了
<adam8157> idotghost: I dont use ubuntu... no idea
<idotghost> imtxc, 从哪下img
<idotghost> adam8157, 那我能能用red hat吗
<adam8157> idotghost: 刚吃苹果, 单手打字. 我用debian的
<idotghost> adam8157, ...
<adam8157> idotghost: 我帮你找下
<imtxc> idotghost: 用软件转吧
<idotghost> adam8157, 找个netbook的
<idotghost> imdiot, 哦
<adam8157> idotghost: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<idotghost> adam8157, 刚才我找的就是这个。。。这个是iso的，我想要通过U盘安装，所以想要img的
<adam8157> idotghost: 这个就可以
<idotghost> adam8157, http://shounen.ru/soft/flashnul/
<idotghost> adam8157, 这个是啥
<imtxc> idotghost: 一样的啊
<imtxc> idotghost: dd到u盘 装就行了嘛
<idotghost> imtxc, adam8157  通过U盘安装也可以使用iso而不需要转换为img吗
<adam8157> idotghost: 不需要
<adam8157> idotghost: ubuntu 的都不要
<idotghost> adam8157, imtxc 哦
<imtxc> idotghost: of course
<idotghost> adam8157, 可以在上网本上装desktop而不装netbook吗
<adam8157> idotghost: 可以
<idotghost> adam8157, 哦
<imtxc> idotghost: 我试过debian ubuntu archlinux都可以直接给u盘写然后装的
<idotghost> imtxc, 哦
<jiero> adam8157你什么时候用过Ubuntu呢
<imtxc> 改天有空也学学蹭网的。
<adam8157> jiero: 四年前
<jiero> adam8157 小悟空啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 诶
<jiero> adam8157 该有孩子了，让孩子打残
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<imtxc> 其实吧 看见adam8157 就想起小时候玩的那叫个啥来着 推来推去 拼图的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312460/
<jiero> imtxc: 七巧板
<imtxc> 俺的第一款玩具 jiero不叫七巧板应该
<adam8157> roylez_: lol
<imtxc> 或者当时我就不知道名字
<idotghost> adam8157, 能把上网本上的那个netbook换为desktopa吗？
<adam8157> idotghost: 我都不知道怎么下netbook的
<idotghost> adam8157, ...
<imtxc> idotghost: 上网本什么cpu
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 请问sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash是什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367189 谢谢～！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bearthur — 2012-03-13 21:18
<idotghost> imtxc, atom
<idotghost> imtxc, 1.6Ghz
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312428/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 超级模仿秀，真正的高手！ - AcFun.tv
<imtxc> idotghost: 唉 我网速很慢 只能irc不然帮你找找
<idotghost> imtxc, 嗯，谢谢，
<jiero> idotghost: 还有amd的
<jiero> e450啥的
<idotghost> jiero, amd貌似都比较大
<idotghost> jiero, 9.04 intel的3.6G amd的7G
<jiero> idotghost: 。。。你再说什么啊
<idotghost> jiero, iso文件的大小
<idotghost> jiero, amd的amd64比i386的安装文件大
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312552/  2分钟不错
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 各国电视主播一起来笑场 - AcFun.tv
<idotghost> imtxc, 我要去睡了，bye
<imtxc> idotghost: hao.
<fzfh> ls
<fzfh> cd
<adam8157> roylez_: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1454525540
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 北京相声第二班12.03.10 王自健 陈朔《天下第一针》(A版)_王自健吧_百度贴吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 83分钟啊...
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc> twitter好多客户端 眼花了。
<jiero> imtxc: 不用就好了
<imtxc> jiero: 网页的慢
<jiero> imtxc:。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我就没见个比网页的快的客户端。
<freeflying> roylez_: 20M光纤的上传还没2madsl快，联通太缺德了
<imtxc> jiero: 。
<roylez_> freeflying: 必须的
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个也黑周立波？
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<mao> 有没有vim函数原型提示的插件
<imtxc> mao: superTab?
<adam8157> mao: echofunc
<adam8157> roylez_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzY1MTQyODI0.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 男友被女友捉奸在床，小三开口的那一瞬间，我喷了。。。. - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<mao> imtxc: adam8157 谢谢啦，我试试看
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似不是演员？
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个世界真神奇
<roylez_> adam8157: 小王爷还是一如既往的黑党国啊
<Freebuilder> Ubuntu 默认安装了 exim？
<adam8157> roylez_: 转: 小时候我恨蒋介石, 长大后我更恨蒋介石
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 同感哪
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 你又懂了 :D
<freeflying> adam8157: 不懂啊
 * adam8157 明早起大早去北医三挂专家号啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我也不懂
<pityonline> adam8157: 请教一下 git 获取服务器上新版本时用啥命令？
<adam8157> pityonline: git pull
<pityonline> adam8157: 不是 fetch clone 啥的？
<pityonline> adam8157: 这样会把所有文件都重新下载一遍是吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: git pull 是先fetch 然后merge
<adam8157> pityonline: 不会啊 只下更新
<adam8157> pityonline: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzY1MTQyODI0.html
<pityonline> adam8157: 呃，那就好了，省得全部重新下载
<pityonline> adam8157: 我靠，主席的门生啊
<roylez_> pityonline: ???
<adam8157> pityonline: 肯定不会啊. 另外git很多操作都是内部分解成fetch merge之类的
<adam8157> pityonline: 我学坏了
<pityonline> roylez_: 你发 acfun，蛋蛋发优酷……
<roylez_> ...
<pityonline> adam8157: 哦，我了解得还少
<adam8157> pityonline: http://98.137.200.139/7040/6832238684_7e10a1c48c.jpg
<pityonline> adam8157: 够损的，这猫成黑椒鱼段儿了
<adam8157> pityonline: 看着有食欲
<adam8157> pityonline: laohe.xiaozhan.org
<jiejie> 若若的请教下，centos怎么安装redhat的主题的？感觉centos主题太难看了。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 又得嘛病了？
<adam8157> http://tuan.360buy.com/team-10011977.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 金凤成祥储值卡 - 北京团购网|京东团购
<adam8157> imtxc: 什么叫又...
<adam8157> imtxc: 我有慢性鼻炎 去看看专家
<imtxc> adam8157: 几天前不是才感冒的么
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 唉 鼻炎 其实根本不用看医生
<imtxc> 就治不好。
<imtxc> adam8157: 而且 治鼻子的要都非常苦
<adam8157> imtxc: 这你都知道
<imtxc> 要->y药
<imtxc> adam8157: 本来嘛 那个病很痛苦
<imtxc> 我看过全科医生手册那本书。
<adam8157> imtxc: 啧啧
<imtxc> adam8157: 久病成良医的。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 按装xubuntu后电脑无法启动了，棘手，看来解决我这个问题的必高手无疑了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367202 先说一下我的电脑配置： 联想上网本s205,ati集成显卡，amd cpu 本来系统是自带的windows7系统，我觉得win7在我的低配电脑上有点慢，就打算安装xubuntu11.10，我将windows最后一个分区格掉，安装xubunt …
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac310035/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 紧身衣妹子大战3猛男 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 呕洲出生率是硬伤呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 我去解救
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋....光有蛋蛋没用呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 这是谁拍的...
<roylez_> adam8157: 呕洲人拍的，已经被喷死了
<adam8157> roylez_: 因为影射一大堆欧洲妹子让中巴非随意挑?
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 种族歧视
<adam8157> roylez_: 我看懂了...
<adam8157> roylez_: 逗你玩
<roylez_> adam8157: 你胆子不小
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ipoock.com/img/g4/20120312091403goq8a.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 我锻炼洗澡去了 明天还要早起...
<imtxc> 写作业去了。
<zealinux`> Hello
<zealinux`> irc 用密码和匿名有什么区别
<kk> zealinux`, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<ROBOT1024> 。。。。。。
<ROBOT1024> 11.10 投影仪插上就能用。。。回来了
<mao> ROBOT1024: 10.04行不？
<ROBOT1024> mao, 应该也可以把，我用的11.10
<plutoid> 上海的世纪互联信息系统公司怎么样？（非 北京世纪互联 ）
<null> nihao
<null> 你好啊
<null> 有人么
<kk> null, .. ..  ㍯ 
<Guest72123> 额  终于有人  回复了
<ROBOT1024> 有
<Guest72123> 我一直都不知道怎么在这而聊天
<Guest72123> 用 客户端的irc可以登录这儿么
<bitsmix> 当然可以。
<bitsmix> 你为什么不先给自己弄一个辨识度高一点的昵称呢
<ROBOT1024> 这聊天有点对不上号
<Guest72123> 什么 叫辨识度高啊  ？
<bitsmix> Guest72123 和 Guest72223 就是很相近的嘛..
<Guest72123> 我记得  我打的是 null的  怎么  被和谐了 ？
<sound2> (23时33分11秒) null 已改名为 Guest72123。
<ROBOT1024> 为什么会被改呢？
<sound2> 为嘛我的名字也多了个2在后面- -
<Guest72123> 不知道么
<ROBOT1024> kk, 知道吧
<Guest86201> 终于进来了
<Guest86201> 请问个事啊，大家有用五笔
<Guest86201> 错了
<Guest86201> 大家有用wubi安装的么？有成功的么，怎么避免自动下载啊？拔网线会报错哦。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-pinyin掩面路過。。
<bitsmix> 从开始就不接网线不就好了。
<Guest86201> 是的呀
<Guest86201> 一开始就拔了，
<Guest86201> 只要拔就报错。。。
<bitsmix> 不过从来都不喜欢wubi安装的
<bitsmix> 那报错内容是什么呢
<Guest86201> 拔网线这招有人成功了么？
<Guest86201> 说要查看log，
<bitsmix> check then
<Guest86201> log内容很多，不会看。。。
<bitsmix> tail /path/to/log/file
<Guest86201> 超级长的log，看不出所以然来
<Guest86201> 不是这个，是在windows下wubi
<Guest86201> win下面一个很深入的目录里的隐藏文件，那个log
<bitsmix> 那让你看的是哪个log呢。看最后，比如说，100行不就好了。
<Guest86201> 看最后？
<Guest86201> 这样看log啊？
<bitsmix> 不然呢？
<Guest86201> 我就是不知道怎么看log，所以打开也没看出所以然来
<sound2> 我是wubi的，先自己去官网下载好ubuntu11.10然后wubi自动会找到的，然后就不继续下载直接安装了。
<sound2> 我的是这个样子直接安好了的
<Guest86201> 自动会找到？
<Guest86201> 我的没有哦。。。。
<Guest86201> 为什么你的自动啊，真蹊跷
<Guest86201> 我的明明是32位的系统，但是每次wubi都自动下载amd64的tar，等待时间一般是3个多钟头
<bitsmix> Guest86201: 你要是想在真机上装，其实还是建议装一个系统。真的害怕就先虚拟机里面搞吧。
<Guest86201> 我是真怕又毁了分区表，累死了，
<bitsmix> 舍不得孩子套不着狼 XDD  以及，你以为你用 无比
<bitsmix> 你以为你用 wubi 装的系统就没有机会弄乱分区表嘛..
<Guest86201> 不想再啰嗦了，但是虚拟机上试不出无线网卡呀
<bitsmix> why not liveCD?
<Guest86201> 照过去经验，wubi还比较顺利啊，就这次有这个问题
<Guest86201> 我上一次装是9点几
<Guest86201> 还是想本地用，所以不用livecd了
<bitsmix> 那就 burn 个 U 盘来装多好。
<sound2> 不知道，我本来是下载wubi的，然后他自动下载好慢，我就关掉直接下livecd了，然后下载好后不知道怎么想得就又点了下wubi，他就直接安装不下载了～～
<Zypeh> hello
<kk> Zypeh, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<ROBOT1024> 00：0
<ROBOT1024> 下午睡四个小时，为毛现在又困了
<Zypeh> 00:02
<Guest86201> sound2
<Guest86201> 你是说，你下载了livecd，然后点里面的wubi？
<sound2> 恩
<Zypeh> ROBOT1024, 以我的经验只有早睡早起才有精神
<Guest86201> livecd不就是desktop吗
<sound2> 对
<Guest86201> 我也是用的这个
<ROBOT1024> Zypeh, 我6：20起床
<sound2> ubuntu11.10的桌面版
<sound2> 我的wubi自动检测到直接安装的
<Guest86201> 幸福的孩子
<ROBOT1024> wubi性能不是没直接装好么
<Guest86201> 是没有，但是大概的东西还是都有啊
<Guest86201> 诸事不顺
<sound2> 我今天才倒霉- -手机差点被偷，然后买票还不能预订- -
<sound2> 我是第一次装ubuntu所以就wubi挺容易的搞好了。有新笔记本了然后ubuntu出12.04了正好再直接装个。
<Guest86201> 12.04.。。。
<Guest86201> 还是IRC热闹
<sound2> 你们在ubuntu下看高清电影都是用的什么软件？smplayer？vlc?这里有人玩pt么
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有什麼時間用pt,, 貌似 不會用，，
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey可能不支持 pt
<wobu> hello
<kk> wobu, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<gebjgd> 恶
<ROBOT1024> 晚上好。。
<m0ugly> 晚
<m0ugly> 你好不好
<m0ugly> ROBOT1024, 你为什么这么晚不睡觉？
<ROBOT1024> m0ugly, 弄个站点
<ROBOT1024> 你也没睡呀？
<m0ugly> 没睡啊
<m0ugly> 但是我不在中国
<ROBOT1024> 你在？
<m0ugly> 这儿的点钟是13：36
<ROBOT1024> 好吧 中午好
<m0ugly> 我在秘鲁
<ROBOT1024> 额
<gebjgd> ofan: 改时差了a吧
<ROBOT1024> 貌似我记得有个在秘鲁
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<ROBOT1024> 应该就是你
<ROBOT1024> 顺便帮我看看这个站点，http://webclub.uqc.cn/
<ROBOT1024> 看看哪儿要改进的
<m0ugly> ROBOT1024, 你在中国的哪儿？
<ROBOT1024> m0ugly, 我在南京附近
<ROBOT1024> m0ugly, 想起来了，那里那里  对么？lol
<m0ugly> 什么？
<ROBOT1024> 我记得你上次说  那里那里
<m0ugly> 哈哈
<m0ugly> 对了
<ROBOT1024> 呵呵~
<ROBOT1024> m0ugly, 我明天6：20要起床，看起来又是难敖的一天呐
<gebjgd> ofan: 估计松鼠还在折腾arch
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<knownbad> ?  松鼠不是以前就上了arch了么？
<gebjgd> knownbad: debian
<knownbad> 我知道，但更前呢？
<knownbad> 我的debian-cut已快两个月没更新了。
<ofan> gebjgd: 松鼠？
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin
<ofan> gebjgd: 他不是用debian么
<knownbad> 松鼠被德国香肠暴菊后粪而改用arch。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ping
<kk>  06:09
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-14
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 系统设置里面没有“在线账户”了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367231 但是 gnome-online-accounts 已经安装了。 不知为什么找不到 我很想找出来看看 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2012-03-14 8:30
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: notes慢得一坨，招商上周五短信通知发卡，今天还没看到
<L-----D> 短信不保险的
<L-----D> 你错过了一般不会重发
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助，点击firefox最小化结果它自动关闭了，怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367236 我确定没有点错。而且也不是偶然出的问题。现在一直这样，只要我点击最小化，它就自动关闭了。谷歌浏览器没有这个问题。我想顺便问问，ubuntu有没有进程管理器啊？就是资源管理器？ 统计信息:  …
<freeayu> hello
<freeayu> morning
<freeayu> everyone
<kk> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<roylez> iGnome: http://s1.dwstatic.com/group1/M00/A1/7F/bfa073640609379d180a2292cd703c32.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<Aoy_c> roylez: set editor='vim + -c "set textwidth=72" -c "set wrap" -c "set nocp" -c "?^$"'   请问最后那个"?^$" 是表示什么
<roylez> Aoy_c: 向前搜索第一个遇到的空白行，这个是mutt里面的吧？
<roylez> Aoy_c: mutt回复邮件的时候自动添加了签名之后，vim的光标会定位到文件最后，所以要移到前面来
<roylez> Aoy_c: 这个不好，不如 -c 'silent 1'
<Aoy_c> roylez: 这个有什么区别?
<roylez> Aoy_c: 这个直接跳到第一行
<roylez> Aoy_c: 自己查文档啦。全靠问不可能习惯mutt的
<Aoy_c> roylez: 哦哦,那这个第一行是不是空行...
<roylez> Aoy_c: 一般来说是，除非你改过邮件又回头想再改的时候
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • -------------------------------我的抓图，亮点是速度------------- http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367237 大家觉得速度 怎么样？ scr1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 temir_kazak — 2012-03-14 9:44
<sikao_lfs> 报个到。。。。。。。
<oneIeaf> iGnome: ee
<iGnome> freeflyi1g: 你家的ubuntuone file还是不正常呢。wrong credentials
<oneIeaf> huntxu:  hx
<iGnome> oneIeaf: ..
<freeflyi1g> iGnome: 发bug啊
<roylez> huntxu: 一坨李鬼 freeflyi1g oneIeaf
<iGnome> freeflyi1g: 你不是管这个嘛
<gfrog> adam8157_away: 阿蛋你个家伙又在背后偷偷说我是吧。。
<oneIeaf> huntxu: 我这个明显要像一些
<huntxu> oneIeaf: 顯然你的字體欺騙了你
<oneIeaf> huntxu: 我用的这个字体，看起来是一样的
<caleb-> oneIeaf: 顯然你的字體欺騙了你
<oneIeaf> caleb-: 恩
<oneIeaf> 哥几个都用的么子字体呀
<freeflyi1g> oneIeaf: Ubuntu font
<oneIeaf> freeflyi1g: 哦
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 安装了显卡驱动仍显示为“未知显卡”，图形性能不高 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367240 我的笔记本安装了Win7 + Ubuntu 11.10 双系统，Ubuntu通过 Additional Drivers 安装了NVIDIA GeForce G102M 显卡的驱动，并已激活。在程序里也有NVIDIA X Server Configuration，可是 System Info -> Graphic 里仍显示为 Unknown Card …
<oneIeaf> kk: 真高级
<oneIeaf> 还可以直接推送坛子里的消息。
<kk> oneIeaf, 我们从来没有谈论它之前。  ㍢ 
<oneIeaf> kk: wheather
<kk> oneIeaf, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  ㍢ 
<huntxu> roylez: http://www.amazon.cn/Intel-英特尔-320系列-2-5寸-40G-SATA-2-3Gb-s-SSD固态硬盘-彩盒包装/dp/B004UAK2A4/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc-components&ie=UTF8&qid=1331691809&sr=1-2
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<huntxu> roylez: http://www.360buy.com/product/557973.html
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y 【英特尔SSDSA2CT040G3K5-CBOX】英特尔(Intel) 40G SATA 3.0Gb/s 2.5英寸 320系列SSD固态硬盘(SSDSA2CT040G3K5-CBOX）中文彩盒 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<huntxu> roylez: 囧東越來越黑了...
<roylez> huntxu: 必须的
<huntxu> roylez: 499可以考慮唔
<roylez> huntxu: 财主
<huntxu> roylez: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 或者等 m4 64G 600
<iGnome> roylez: 你去年的收入，都干嘛了。购置了啥大件？
<huntxu> iGnome: 養娃
<huntxu> lol
<roylez> iGnome: 买窝窝头了
<iGnome> 大件。。
<roylez> iGnome: 笔记本，忘了多少钱了
<freeayu> 各位好有钱
<freeayu> 我最近断粮了
<iGnome> 买新美女了没。这也算嘛。
<roylez> iGnome: 3.5k左右
<roylez> iGnome: 没
<freeayu> 求一份ruby /rails 的工作队
<iGnome> 。 roylez 学学蛋蛋。啥破机器也买。他的机器，都是公家的。
<huntxu> roylez: 3.5k，那就是你3天的工資啊
<roylez> huntxu: 瞎扯淡
<roylez> huntxu: 我哪里能挣那么多
<iGnome> freeayu: 自己去订阅 ruby的邮件列表。里面有工作。
<roylez> iGnome: 蛋蛋是金猪
<freeayu> ok
<iGnome> 疼疼突然飞出来了。
<roylez> tenzu: 美女看完了？
 * tenzu 拜神
<iGnome> roylez: 蛋蛋有钱，当时闷骚。还没美女。
<iGnome> 但是
<tenzu> roylez: 别说了, 丑
<roylez> iGnome: 公司的笔记本太渣
<iGnome> roylez: 去搞定破马的机器。
<roylez> tenzu: .... 您受啥打击了？叫兽大人....
<iGnome> 这家伙舍得买好机器的
<iGnome> 兽了？
<iGnome> 不会吧
<iGnome> 这么快？
<roylez> iGnome: 破马拿金克拉当草料的
<iGnome> 难道是野兽的兽？
<iGnome> 破马不在嘛
<tenzu> roylez: 今天上课的时候看到了若干师妹的正面, 我宁愿她们都是男的
<iGnome> 疼兽
<mao> console-kit-deamon是干什么的
<iGnome> 干师妹的正面？
<iGnome> tenzu: ??
<tenzu> iGnome: 神你太禽兽了
<huntxu> tenzu: 若是誰？這麽福氣？
<iGnome> 你才是疼兽。
<iGnome> huntxu: 赞
<iGnome> tenzu: 我告诉你lp去。
<iGnome> 投诉
<tenzu> 你们就不知道在我低迷的时候鼓励一下
<huntxu> tenzu: 你組織的，脅迫別人表演給你看？
<iGnome> 你还低迷？
<iGnome> huntxu: 你来估计他
<iGnome> 鼓励。
<imtxc> tenzu: 师姐的正面应该不错
<iGnome> imtxc: .
<tenzu> huntxu: 我越来越觉得新加坡妹子还是能入眼的, 包括马来和印尼妹
<huntxu> tenzu: 迎新的時候，多留神點
<iGnome> 破破马来了。
<imtxc> tenzu: 或者同事女叫兽
<huntxu> tenzu: 那是你口味轉了
<palomino|working> .........
<iGnome> huntxu: 说话注意。
<tenzu> imtxc: 我师姐那都是捞梆子了
<imtxc> tenzu: 你要勇与尝试新口味
<MeaCulpa> .
<iGnome> palomino|working:  roylez 要你的新机器。
<imtxc> tenzu: 不然高校呆久了  你就没妹子没兴趣了
<huntxu> tenzu: 有個人去了烏乾達
<huntxu> tenzu: 回來之後覺得白的都不好看
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 底线往下推了？
<roylez> palomino|working: iGnome 要你的马掌
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我也不想啊
<tenzu> imtxc: huntxu 看来我得去下点儿片儿了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 马来种啥感觉...
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 你现在在Singapore?
<iGnome> tenzu: 给师妹看的片子？
<LOL_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br-nbfDh1_4
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 照我同学的说法就是暗夜精灵
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - Eminem - Love the Way You Lie / I Need a Doctor (Live / HD / 720p / UNCENSORED)
<MeaCulpa> 法律严格否，小心给抽鞭子
<roylez> tenzu: 有没有裤子与B同齐的那种？
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 天津
<imtxc> tenzu: 那么好的环境 还需要片  你太失败了。
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 你同学没见过世面
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 疼疼早被抽回家了
<tenzu> roylez: 你说的是齐B短裙么?
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 马来种属于地底侏儒
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: 有木有？
<freeayu> iGnome 你搞什么项目的
<iGnome> freeayu: 聊天项目。
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 现在品种改良了, 还是能找到些不错的
<tenzu> roylez: 木有
<freeayu> iGnome 这个能赚钱嘛
<iGnome> tenzu: 你今天别说话。说话都是错。
<iGnome> freeayu: 。。。你钱迷子。啥都挣钱。
<roylez> tenzu: 可惜
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 暗精灵，只有偏瘦的加勒比美女才合适
<freeayu> iGnome 最近断粮了
<freeayu> 没工作，所以。。。。
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 啥叫暗精灵。
<iGnome> freeayu: 我也没工作。只好聊天。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 有18m女王没。
 * MeaCulpa 突然发觉自己SIMS里面的lp是个黑皮，嘴唇有piercing...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: Dark Elf, Drow. 居住地底的邪恶生物
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 母系社会，蜘蛛崇拜
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 18M 女 mgr太多，所以美女少
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 真是晦涩的名称。。。
<LOL_> iGnome: 最小化所有窗口的快捷键是啥
<oneIeaf> com+D
<LOL_> oneIeaf: com是啥键
<imtxc> LOL_: win
<imtxc> 看来这辈子用不起ssd了。
<MeaCulpa> SSD...
<MeaCulpa> 个人要SSD作甚...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 安静
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 寿命短
<MeaCulpa> 还不如拼命加内存...除非是笔记本
<MeaCulpa> 硬盘声音比CPU风扇响？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 事实上机械硬盘的寿命也不见得多长 就是笔记本
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 便宜啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我的cpu风扇基本就没声音
 * MeaCulpa 看来是太蹂躏他的机器了，cpu风扇比硬盘响
 * MeaCulpa Gentoo党满塞
<imtxc> ....
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 插满内存，有个8G吧
<iGnome> 我要巨大的ssd
<iGnome> 贵就是贵。
<iGnome> 在电视上看片子，舒服多了。
<iGnome> bs没客厅的 MeaCulpa
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 内存是8G啊。 当时朋友多了条就给我了  结果发现大内存也没什么用
<iGnome> 4G，基本不会超过了的。 imtxc
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: BS买不起DVD的ee
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 8G 可以了
<imtxc> iGnome: MeaCulpa 是啊 根本就没用到。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 可是，我家的DVD，多年没开了。
<iGnome> 打倒盗版的DVD
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你的dvd机器支持divx解压以外的么？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我正版
<iGnome> 那不清楚。以前外面买的都可以看啊
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: BS没音箱就看片子的ee
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你难道靠电视自己的音箱？
<iGnome> 。。。还没功放。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: BS
<iGnome> 当然。 lol
<MeaCulpa> 功放都没，还看片子...
<MeaCulpa> 你浪费了DVD 30%的容量
<MeaCulpa> 还好意思看DVD...
<iGnome> nnnnd MeaCulpa 居然有功放啊。难道看a片，开那么大的声音？
<MeaCulpa> DVD领域的几百项专利，你都没用到，BS
 * zer4tul 围观
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 楼上小孩有时候周末早上弹钢琴，于是我就用喇叭放A
<iGnome> 我下次去自制水泥音响。我气死你。
<iGnome> 你搞音频对抗？
<iGnome> 不爱护小孩子
<MeaCulpa> 测试音箱最好用人声，帕瓦罗蒂死了以后，只有A片了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 小孩妈妈找你
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Yahoo! 讼Facebook 专利侵权 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367248 “Yahoo 兑现了其上月放出的威胁，针对Facebook 签署了一份专利侵权诉讼。”是的（Yup!），又一个专利争战！专利，伟大的发明，一次又一次地摧毁着技术产业！ [align=center] [/align] 转载请注明： Linux人社区> 英文资讯翻译专版.编译 英文原文： Y …
<iGnome> 嗯。找你
<iGnome> 折磨你的。
<zer4tul> imtxc: MeaCulpa 表示要的就是这效果
<iGnome> zer4tul: +
<imtxc> 说不定就是tenzu的师妹。
<iGnome> ...
<LOL_> imtxc: alternative 还是desktop，那个好点
<tenzu> 嘛?
<iGnome> 无辜的疼疼
<imtxc> LOL_: desktop吧？我猜的
<zer4tul> imtxc: 啥典故？
<iGnome> 早上的那典故嘛
<zer4tul> iGnome: 我表示我刚爬上来
<imtxc> zer4tul: 某人在干师妹的正面的时候 被吓着
<iGnome> 。。。
<iGnome> imtxc: 你真能扯啊。
<iGnome> lol
<imtxc> 好毒
 * zer4tul 貌似看到某人被kick了
<tenzu> imtxc: 我要是没帽子你随便说也没事
<iGnome> imtxc: 你应该说gcd玩水
<imtxc> tenzu: 你天天有帽子啊。。
<tenzu> imtxc: 以前天天没有
<iGnome> 嗯。为什么ff不上帽子。疼疼天天上帽子呢
 * zer4tul 已经知道是啥典故了
<iGnome> 8块钱一包的槟榔。真是包装过度了。
<tenzu> iGnome: 我人好, 所以戴帽子
<iGnome> 给师妹带的帽子吧
<fyodor_> ...
<iGnome> 反了。
<yetone> imtxc
<iGnome> 师妹给你带的
<yetone> 哈哈
<iGnome> fyodor_:
<yetone> 从前有座山
<yetone> 谁今下午还有课？
<iGnome> 这谁啊
<yetone> 我不想去上应光了！！！！！！！！！
<imtxc> 铁腕帽子王  郭得刚说的。
<imtxc> yetone: ?
<yetone> 更不想学c++++++了！！！！！！！
<iGnome> c++非人类的
<yetone> http://imtx.me/
<kk> yetone,啥网址y I'm TualatriX
<iGnome> fyodor_: 你最近搞啥项目了？
<imtxc> yetone: 误会误会。
<fyodor_> iGnome: 听说你辞了？
<imtxc> yetone: imtxc
<iGnome> 啥？
<yetone> 你不是 TualatriX？
<tenzu> 为毛这个blog看着这么眼熟?
<fyodor_> 参与 Andromadus 项目的热烈讨论，没做事 iGnome
<imtxc> en
<yetone> ubuntu Tweak的作者啊
<iGnome> fyodor_: 你正事不搞？专业那边
<yetone> Ubuntu Tweak的作者
<tenzu> yetone: 另一个主席
<iGnome> yetone: 你可以改名billgates
<iGnome> 一个nick嘛
<fyodor_> 专业伪了，没办法。早想退了，但你知道退不是会件容易的事，所以一直撑着
<iGnome> fyodor_: 不是吧。搞飞机啊
<fyodor_> 飞毛...
<yetone> 我想好好学习
<iGnome> 飞。。。毛腿导弹？
<yetone> 然后为共产主义事业奋斗终身
<fyodor_> 简称直男...
<iGnome> fyodor_: 。。。这谁取名的哦。:-)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [求助] win7和ubuntu启动项的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367249 我是昨天才安装的 Ubuntu ，所以我菜得不能再菜了 。求求各位大大能帮帮我这小菜鸟～ 安装的是 ubuntu 10.4 LTS （DVD）的 Linux jie-xin 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux 一、问题描述 ： 进入不了windows启动菜单。在 …
<fyodor_> 苦逼直升机专业工科男
<zer4tul> ……
<fyodor_> 其实不知直男是啥...@@
<iGnome> fyodor_: 又是你师妹取的？
<fyodor_> 毛师妹，哪有
<iGnome> 额。今天流行师妹话题。都是疼疼害的。
<iGnome> 直升机，也应该有空姐专业啊。
<fyodor_> iGnome: 那就是还在原来公司混了？
<fyodor_> 我去...
<iGnome> fyodor_: 你听谁说的嘛。
<imtxc> iGnome: 又不是开飞机的专业
<tenzu> iGnome: 是你一直师妹师妹说个没完
<fyodor_> 难道是梦里听到的？
<iGnome> imtxc: 设计，也要商业配合啊
<fyodor_> 设计个空姐出来吧 iGnome
<iGnome> tenzu: 。。好吧。我不说了。可 imtxc 这家伙一直说。
<iGnome> fyodor_: 不错。直升机需要空姐。
<imtxc> 我被kick之后就没提
<tenzu> iGnome: 我派你去ban了他/她/它
<zer4tul> 哈哈
<iGnome> tenzu: 乖。
<fyodor_> 需要安抚并吃饭么在 直升机上？ iGnome
<iGnome> fyodor_: 领导才有直升机。你这觉悟都没啊。
<fyodor_> 怕他们饭碗也端不平啊
<iGnome> 喂饭啊
<fyodor_> ...
<iGnome> 手没空
<iGnome> fyodor_: 你居然不好好学专业。浪费国家资源。
<iGnome> 我还准备让你接一单的。
<fyodor_> 这专业当合并，屁用没有
<fyodor_> 什么单
<iGnome> 我家帅帅的那直升机，一直飞不好。准备包给你这工程啊。
<iGnome> 调试
<fyodor_> 多大机啊，要找我调试...
<iGnome> 等你毕业呢！！！
<fyodor_> 那不需要等了
<iGnome> 你现在飞机变手机了。nnnnd
<fyodor_> lol
<iGnome> 辜负我们的期望
<fyodor_> 没变，还在挣扎..
<iGnome> 那就好。顺便调试的时候，记得带一个空姐过来。我安排位置。
<fyodor_> 确实是整天调试计算程序，你这调戏啥意思嘛
<fyodor_> 都尼马几个月了，这程序调的天花乱坠啊.. iGnome
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 左手用的鼠标，买了吗
<iGnome> fyodor_: 天降大任，你要克服。
<iGnome> 这破酷胖，用win。换一个左手鼠标，也要重启。
<fyodor_> lol
<fyodor_> iGnome: 说专业就太桑心了，吃饭去
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 左手鼠标，我也想买个
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 求链接，
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: google
<imtxc> LOL_: 右手留出来干啥？为什么不放桌子上呢
<MeaCulpa> google 炼狱蝰蛇 左手版
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 右手不会用鼠标，左手不会键盘
<iGnome> 那都砍了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 所以说，我更想瞅瞅你的键盘是什么样子的
<iGnome> 他没键盘，只有摇杆。
<LOL_> imtxc: 我是左右撇子，现在宿舍桌面拥挤，我在宿舍桌子的最右面玩，右边没空了，只能用左手鼠标
<iGnome> 老式的街机摇杆，输入慢点。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 键盘一样啊，再说了，键盘右边有硕大的ENTER,多好
<imtxc> o
<iGnome> 硕大的，巴掌大？
<imtxc> 趁主席不在 偷偷问问emacs的事情。
<imtxc> 求个现成的 不用修改直接可以用的适合c和lisp python学习的同时支持tty和x的emacs 配置文件（包）
<imtxc> 学习观摩用。。。
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍣ 
 * tenzu vim万岁~~!
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: ...
<MeaCulpa> 圣战，圣战！
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 其实我不会用, 随便说说的
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: :) 你用啥？nano?
 * MeaCulpa 其实想看到scite高手
 * LOL_ 支持notepad的，偷偷路过
 * MeaCulpa 其实想看到scite高手， 求个完备的scite 配置
<MeaCulpa> 貌似tex党不少 scite高手
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 尽量学着用vim, 实在不行了就找个有界面的
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 大侠，研究scite吧
<MeaCulpa> 很多tex高手的scite很nb
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 反正你是学术界人士，有需求
<imtxc> 貌似求不到。
<bitsmix> imtxc 你去github上找找，也许有
 * bitsmix vim 万岁
<imtxc> bitsmix: .
<bitsmix> 以及， imtxc 是 Ubuntu Tweak 作者否？
<imtxc> bitsmix: 是的话 会在这里求配置文件不
 * imtxc txc是名字。。
<bitsmix> imtxc 是也没用... 我不用 Emacs XD
<roylez> imtxc: vim配置要不？
 * MeaCulpa 微波炉转的饭真难吃
<oneIeaf> 发来看看呢
<imtxc> roylez: 你的dotfile 我早都git clone了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 高级的windows又自动升级了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天一天又毁了，配storage
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 为啥码农都有大显示器用...
<imtxc> 现在用的vim配置文件 就是跟好多人抄的凑一起的不过还是挺好用
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<bitsmix> 我github上有一份我用的。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你的vim aix下面效果如何？我的不行，想找个现成的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我在aix下没用
<MeaCulpa> 那算了....
<bitsmix> aix...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 二货电脑升级重启之后又提示重启
<MeaCulpa> :)
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助 ubuntu10.04 如何开机自动建立ad-hoc热点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367257 小弟在开发一个机器人，板载系统为ubuntu10.04，现在主板上的LVDS接口坏掉，不能连接显示器了，所以打算让系统开机的时候自动建立固定IP地址的ad-hoc热点，然后用另一台笔记本ssh远程登录控制。 目前就是无法用 …
<imtxc> 吃饭去了。
<imtxc> 沙县思密达
<MeaCulpa> 沙县威武
<MeaCulpa> 鸭腿饭加鸭腿
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ....
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我是米饭加饭。。
<LOL_> imtxc: 番茄鸡蛋饭
<LOL_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aRor905cCw&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - Travie McCoy: Billionaire ft. Bruno Mars [OFFICIAL VIDEO]
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Firefox 11发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367260 Mozilla发布了 Firefox 11 。 Firefox 10为Web开发者提供了多个新开发工具，Firefox 11的一个重要变化是新开发工具样式编辑器。编辑器包含了两个并列浏览面板，提供了网页相关的内嵌和外部样式表，当用户修改样式表时网页能实时反应变化。另一个新工具是 …
<hefeng_> 1
<Evanescence> 请问那个DBMS 支持 标准SQL 最多? MySQL, PostgresQL, 还是其他的?
<CyrusYzGTt> PostgresQL 我個人本地用這個。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 玩了3把crawl
<flh> hi
<kk> flh, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 滋润啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我玩ipad上的SIM
<LOL_> roylez: 怎么更改主机名，
<flh> 人气足啊
<flh> 大家好
<kk> flh, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<imtxc> LOL_: http://carel.blog.51cto.com/2212320/581963   ?
<flh> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> flh: 我不是imtx
<flh> imtxc: 不好意思，弄错了
<flh> exit
<flh> exit
<flh> exit
<LOL_> imtxc: 嗯
<typhoidin> 看看能不能输入中文
<caleb-> 不能
<roylez> LOL_: 临时改就用 hostname xxx
<roylez> LOL_: 永久改要看你用的什么发行版
<roylez> caleb-: 必须不能
<typhoidin> it's my first time using irc, I can see chinese character, but you can not see my input? do I need set utf-8?
<zer4tul> typhoidin: 但是你上面是怎么输入的？
<zer4tul> typhoidin: 12:54:38   typhoidin | 看看能不能输入中文
<LOL_> roylez: 10.10
<typhoidin> 哦, 我以为你们都看到的是乱码...
<zer4tul> typhoidin: 至少我这里看不是
<zer4tul> typhoidin: Ubuntu默认UTF-8吧
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • pst-text 效果都不对。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367261 ● texdoc pst-text 例子的效果都不对。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-03-14 12:53
<LOL_> 貌似是
<imtxc> typhoidin: 你打汉字
<imtxc> typhoidin: 说啥 看不到
<imtxc> typhoidin: 还是打字母吧 看不到你说的啥
<caleb-> imtxc: 调戏新人？
<imtxc> typhoidin: 开玩笑的了
 * MeaCulpa 已经两瓶可乐了今天
<imtxc> caleb-: 骗人而已。。
<flh> 坚持就是胜利，哈哈
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 啥可乐
<flh> 想问一下如何对付 i7集显的驱动？
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 可乐还有啥可乐？
 * LOL_ 以前喝雪碧，后来美年达，现在何其正
<LOL_> flh: 乱码
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=白事可乐
<kk> caleb- ⇪ ti: Google 图片
<flh> i7集显，必须要3.0以上的内核？
<flh> LOL_: 我的文字是乱码吗？
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 我没把那个当可乐
<jyfl987> flh: 要不要3.0我不知道 但我知道一定要支持引出集显的主板
<flh> jyfl987: 我的显卡支持，只觉得那个集显的输出不太正常。
<flh> jyfl987: 我的板子支持，只觉得那个集显的输出不太正常。
<flh> jyfl987:  看来用i7的朋友还是不太多，唉
<jyfl987> flh: 可以问用xeon的人
<flh> 春暖花开，大家怎么这么静啊
<Evanescence> 请问那个DBMS 支持 标准SQL 最多? MySQL, PostgresQL, 还是其他的?
<typhoidin> 我用的是xeon e3 1230
<flh> jyfl987: 他在不？
<cfy> pocoyo: 在不？
<cfy> pocoyo: 有需要破的wpa么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我现在有机子可以给你跑
<jyfl987> flh: 我说的是用 xeon 处理器的人 额
<LOL_> cfy: 我
<cfy> LOL_: 给.cap之类的文件
<flh> jyfl987: xeon是不是叫到强什么的处理器？
<flh> jyfl987: xeon是不是叫至强什么的处理器？
<LOL_> cfy: 宿舍的wifi加密是wpa的吗
<LOL_> cfy: 无线路由的加密
<cfy> LOL_: 不一定，你都没有么？
<cfy> LOL_: iwlist wlan0 sacnning看下
<LOL_> cfy:嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> i7-2630QM弱弱的飄過
<roylez> adam8157: 出来把这个用 i7 的踢了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<cfy> 用i7的。。。。
<flh> 我的无线路由器如果用了无线加密，本就无法自然连接，
<LOL_> cfy: 附近的无线路由是wpa加密的
<cfy> LOL_: 如果你能抓到握手包，我可以帮你试试破解
<flh> roylez: 大哥，不是给我踢掉去吧？
<LOL_> cfy: 没抓过，
<roylez> cfy: 你政治题都背好了？
<LOL_> cfy: 能给个链接不
<cfy> roylez: 政治不急吧
<roylez> flh: 暂时说的不是你...
<cfy> LOL_: aircrack airodump
<roylez> cfy: 那鸟语呢？
<cfy> roylez: 在复习啊
<oneIeaf> iGnome: EE
<oneIeaf> 发一下你的爪子鼠标呢
<cfy> adium
<cfy> iGnome: 拜神
<flh> 我的无线路由器如果用了无线加密，笔记本就无法自动连接，唉
<judezhan> 那是你笔记本的问题吧...
<ROBOT1024> 是阿 反正我的没问题
<roylez> LOL_: http://i.imgur.com/A6S5v.jpg
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7+ubuntu.想继续装个XP。求指点。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367267 ubuntu是硬盘安装的。非wubi。。硬盘分区如下。。F盘后面的3个分区是ubuntu的。 如果我在F盘腾些空间出来给XP。那么装完XP之后ubuntu的grub是否会被抹掉。。 如果被抹掉。又该怎么修复。。？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xzc2677 — 2012-03-14 1 …
<flh> judezhan: 是我不会弄，我是想让本本当服务器一样，一开电源就一切自动，而xp下可以
<LOL_> roylez: 英文。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/YJ5xN.jpg
<flh> judezhan: 在linux下，不知道无线加密连接是属于什么类型的？
<flh> judezhan: 于是我只好用开放式的，不加密了
<flh> judezhan: 对无线路由器加密的类型不解，不懂
<judezhan> 为什么要把自己的PC当server，建议你随便搞个国外的VPS，好用的多。
<roylez> adam8157: https://imgur.com/bje6w
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Went over like a fart in church. - Imgur
<flh> judezhan:我的脑子笨，好多的朋友全这样的建议我，可我不会
<hamo> adam8157 又翘班？
<flh> 就一个无线加密，搞不定自动连接，我还能作什么？笨啊
<roylez> hamo: 哇，对不起
<judezhan> ... then just re-install you OS :)
<adam8157> hamo: 上午pto 下午wfh
<hamo> roylez: 啥？
<hamo> roylez: 你干啥对不起我的事情了？
<flh> hamo: 你们在聊什么啊？
<hamo> adam8157  幽会去了？
<hamo> flh: 我也不知道..我刚进来..
<roylez> hamo: 今天我吃完午饭，路上走，你蹦过来，正好被我踩了。我很小心，没完全踩下去，估计你没死。现在看到你活蹦乱跳的，放心了
<adam8157> hamo: 去北医三看护士了
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> adam8157  病啦？
<adam8157> hamo: 鼻炎
<hamo> adam8157  嚓...鼻炎还至于去看病～～～～
<flh> roylez: 哪有看护士，只说看医生
<typhoidin> 我鼻炎刚做完手术...
<LOL_> cfy: 还是不会抓包，，，
<caleb-> 美女医生少，当然是看护士
<hamo> typhoidin: 额...鼻炎原来还可以这么严重...错怪你啦 XX  cc adam8157
<flh> 还不如说看白衣天使，那样好听些
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 斯考特教了我俩词。motor-mouth / verbal diarrhea
<flh> 会说话的和不会说话的就是两样，嘻嘻
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 都是话痨？
<gfrog> caleb-: adam8157 擦，北医三院有漂亮护士嘛，不都是大妈嘛？！
<flh> 无线路由器的话题怎么就这样的掉线了？？？？
<psychologe> 无线路由器
<flh> psychologe: 我是想请教，加密的类型，在英文上，要怎么设置
<flh> psychologe: 我的debian想自动连接无线加密，且固定ip
<typhoidin> 啥网络管理器啊
<flh> psychologe: 仅仅搞定开放式的
<psychologe> 不是有个wicd吗
<psychologe> 图形界面
<flh> psychologe: 谢谢，我是远程登录的，没有弄
<typhoidin> 我wicd也遇到这个情况. dhcp客户端用dhclient当时解决问题了
<flh> psychologe: 我有点好高骛远，一直没有玩过gnome, 唉
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120313/121536.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 15 个最佳开源设计工具_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<adam8157> gfrog: 要善于发现
<cfy> adam8157: 护士有些很乱。。。
<nyfair> greenshot这只能在win上用的半成品.net废渣也能上榜
<CyrusYzGTt> http://game.21cn.com/comic/overseanews/2012/03/13/11137550.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 贞本义行亲笔为「暴力宇宙海贼」MV歌手设计服装 - 国外新闻 - 21CN.COM
 * LOL_ 想找个女盆友
<gfrog> adam8157: 你老实儿跟 hamo 搅基多好，看神马美女护士，哼哼
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: bsd对硬件的支持真得不怎么样啊
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你们办公室还能看女护士啊
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: RH真好
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..額，，我以前用過一個小時的 freeBSD..
 * LOL_ 求漂亮妹子的视频
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: bsd，对我的集成网卡都支持不了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 这个需要有人来cosplay的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 額，，你還是用回linux好過，，
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么一个小时就放弃了？
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ .. 驅動問題，，還有 感覺很無力。。。找網上的教程很困難，，
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 听人这说它是真正的unix
<gfrog> hamo: lol
<jiong>  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 嗯。。 不過 對於一般用戶不友好。。
<gfrog> hamo: 下周去西二旗围观你哈。
<hamo> flh: UNIX正宗应该是solaris吧？
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 同感啊，虽然为它。我还弄了台新机子
<hamo> gfrog: 来吧来吧...最好把 adam8157 也拉来
<flh> hamo: 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 。。最後。。我選擇了。。 fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.southcn.com/t/2012-03/13/content_40322684.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 外星人或用时空涟漪沟通 人类技术落后难联络 科学新知 南方网
<gfrog> hamo: 丫不去。。。 还得你出马勾引丫过去，hiahia
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 机子强点，什么系统跑起来快，行
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 对我来说，bsd是个纠结，用不稳定版的，就支持了，
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..我當時機子不強的，， 知道 去年 7-8月纔有現在的機子，以前那臺被我玩 microcom 和 某些程式 弄燒了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.163.com/12/0313/13/7SFSQN5C00014AEE.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 霍金客串《生活大爆炸》 与“谢耳朵”正面辩论PK（图）_网易新闻中心
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 的确，编译安装，让我的笔记本吃不住，差点报销
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 嗯，， 算了。。不說了。。。
<psychologe> 感觉谢耳朵长得有点像憨豆！
<flh> psychologe: 这个比喻有新意
<LOL__> freeflying, 你啥意思
<LOL__> freeflying: 为什么ban+kick，我惹你了吗？用做的这么绝吗？
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 用linux有多长时间了？
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..幾年了。。
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 回答含糊，不给分·
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 是才几？哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ .. 四年。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我走了，有需要，发我邮件
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 四年本科啊，不错喽
<flh> cfy
<LOL__> freeflying: 你丫的说话亚
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..額，，我是 高考落榜兩年後開始正式 真體機安裝linux.. 四年前都是 虛擬機
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 第一個接觸的是 PClinuxOS..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.donews.com/net/201203/1121388.shtm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y HTTPS安全传输机制将成为谷歌全球搜索预设_互联网_DoNews-IT门户-移动互联网新闻-电子商务新闻-游戏新闻-风险投资新闻-IT社交网络社区
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 我最早的是 ubnutu7.04
<CyrusYzGTt> 好鬱悶，， webqq不是 https ssl協議的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..哦。。 我當時接觸的 ubuntu是 8.04 到 9.04
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 你说的那个我还没有玩过呢
<nyfair> hey, plz add my qq 875339306
<LOL__> freeflying: .....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..嗯，那個當時 計算機愛好者 隨機贈送 光盤的
<Evanescence> LOL__: 不就是ban么,没什么大不了的,咱们干GFVV去
<LOL__> freeflying: ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<flh> nyfair: 你作什么呀？
<nyfair> 我记得自己申请了5张，结果都没用过。后来想想太缺德了就送人了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cnbeta.com/articles/176838.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google自爆搜索质量会议内部视频_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<typhoidin> 你们怎么把id放在信息里面的? 类似@的用法?
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 我都送給別人了
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:回想一下linxu之路，还是开心的
<nyfair> flh: 怎么了？
<LOL__> Evanescence ：我又不认识他，又没惹他，他凭什么ban+kick我
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 嗯，， 雖然 弄壞了 一臺筆記本。。
<flh> nyfair: 看你留QQ
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对
<roylez> MeaCulpa: verbal diarrhear 这个真心不错
<nyfair> flh : 没事，看人提到webqq而已
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:现在的qq for linux还行吗？有新版的了木有？
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ ,,我只是吐槽不是 https 。。
 * LOL__ 13:48 -!- mode/#ubuntu-cn [+b *!*lolkamea@111.61.58.*] by freeflying
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 只有 tar.gz包那個比較新。。。
<roylez> LOL__: ...
<Evanescence> LOL__: 这世道不太平,没啥好纠结的,纠结的事情多了去了
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:不过，我呆在linux上的时间越来越少了。也不必太在意
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ linuxqq 那個也不是加密的，，我用 wireshark就抓到我的密碼了
<nyfair> qqmail都不是https的
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 嗯。
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ bingo
<adam8157> 0_o
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:个人使用。加不加密，关系的不大
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似这不是搞笑的 http://jandan.net/2012/03/14/homeless-4g-hotspots.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 争议：流浪汉能否化身4G热点？
<nyfair> 自己会分开就好，别想那么多
 * LOL___ 13:48 -!- LOL_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by freeflying [LOL_] 
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 關係比較大，，好友 親戚都在。。 被盜的話，，亂發消息很容易引起倫理悲劇的，，
 * LOL___ 13:48 -!- mode/#ubuntu-cn [+b *!*lolkamea@111.61.58.*] by freeflying 
<nyfair> 话说桌面qq加密麽？
<LOL___> freeflying : 你给我说清楚为什么
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:网络的安全只是暂时的
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 額。。 不過哦覺得 啓用 https起碼讓用戶有心理上的 安全感
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:感觉7或者8，，9 是不是有特色？
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 說啥？？
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:系统啊，
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 什麼系統，？
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:你用的F？版本？
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..你說 fedora..
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:是是是，，，，
<nyfair> 用qq就别关心这等破事了，更何况在天朝。我实习的时候，那破公司的网站也是https，共逼党随时来查随时奉上，还使唤我等人肉检索
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 我覺得 比較有特色，，  有 7 10 12 16
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • linux下最佳的抓图软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367273 因为需要抓图，四处寻找抓图软件最后感谢 eexpress前辈，推荐了几个，我选择了shutter,为了感谢eexpress前辈和避免有需要的兄弟再次提问，我在这里把这个软件包介绍一下 安装： sudo add-apt-repository ppa:shutter/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install shutter  …
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:版本翻新的挺快啊，内核是什么了？“
<CyrusYzGTt> http://it.sohu.com/20120313/n337609516.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 传Mozilla将延期发布Firefox 11正式版-搜狐IT
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..我現在 f16用的是  3.2.9-2.fc16.x86_64
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:如果这样，硬件的支持是比较好了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 嗯。。
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 還有 AES-NI的支持
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:aes-ni，指什么？介绍点
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ .. 就是 配合 cpu的 aes指令集的。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/rmjXe.jpg
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:你用的cpu也挺新吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnblogs.com/milkmap/archive/2012/03/13/2394319.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我Star Gym 了
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【百度地图API】手机浏览器抓包工具及其使用方法 - 酸奶小妹 - 博客园
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 嗯。。
<roylez> palomino|working: https://imgur.com/VTPOa
<kk> roylez,啥网址y If I fits, I sits. - Imgur
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:我是i72600不加k
<huntxu> roylez: 嚓，把i915幾個省電參數打開
<huntxu> roylez: 再把獨顯關掉
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去StarGym练肉么，我可以做你私教
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 不過我覺得，，一般還是用不了。。cpu上的 指令集。。特別是 sse4..  a
<huntxu> roylez: 溫度降低10度啊
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:于是，集成显卡就差了点了
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..我是比較舊的 i7-2630QM
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 最近intel出驅動。我覺得是還是升級吧，，
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不去...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 省钱
<adam8157> huntxu: 一直支持买I卡
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 1k多而已，不带游泳
<huntxu> adam8157: 貪便宜
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中午洗把澡
<huntxu> adam8157: 帶GT540M的貴200
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不干
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 泡澡要3k多
<adam8157> huntxu: 省电 KMS
<huntxu> adam8157: 當時就買了獨顯，誰知道一點用處沒有
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我等着信用卡来了买N9
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 可惜我对硬件了解太少了
<huntxu> adam8157: kms一直開著
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 我也是。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 財主你直接全付就行了啊
<huntxu> roylez: 還要信用卡幹嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 不過。我努力看 開源硬件。。
<roylez> huntxu: 20块积一分呢
<flh> 什么是kms?
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在室溫30左右，機器44
<roylez> kernel mode settings 吧，忘了
<huntxu> adam8157: 原來獨顯開switchable要50度+
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.dianping.com/shop/1795372
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 星之健身(东方店)价格,地址(图)-上海健身中心-大众点评网
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 人均也就1k，根本没啥优惠
<flh> huntxu: 你好
<adam8157> huntxu: 明年买个TP X2??系列的用
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕
<roylez> gfrog: 爪爪脏了 http://i.imgur.com/cxl0m.jpg
<adam8157> huntxu: 明年才买
<adam8157> huntxu: 今年接着用公司的
<roylez> adam8157: 财主
<flh> roylez: 贴图好漂亮啊
<adam8157> roylez: huntxu 你们这些自己有电脑 用彩屏手机的 说我...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你覺得有明年？
<adam8157> lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 肯定有啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 都跌停了 >.<
<roylez> flh: 上厕所的时候被围观 https://imgur.com/zJ0od
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Every time I take a shit, this is what I see - Imgur
<huntxu> adam8157: 影帝太惡劣了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 明年不用公司的了？
<roylez> adam8157: 支援两个嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 用的不好意思了
<gfrog> adam8157: 这有嘛不好意思的，公司的本子不就是给你用的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 一直放在家里用...
<gfrog> adam8157: 那次fedora day还被boss提问来着： 公司给你们发本子了，为什么你们自己还要再买本子呢？
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/lKudh.png
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，很多人都这样。。。
<nyfair> passover快到了，apocalypto的东西也不远了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: StarGym设施差，人多...一般是最便宜的
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/TeOTn.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Sym FW抽风，不停的抓我的FireFox
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天有人想给我派项目，直接拒绝。继续刷无聊图
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.xinyongka123.cn/dazahui/14940.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 招商银行信用卡终身免年费方法 - 信用卡123原创
<roylez> adam8157: 这个，靠谱吗
<adam8157> roylez: 可以是可以 但是你如果一年都刷不够6次 趁早销卡吧
<caleb-> 用公司的本子不靠谱吧
<caleb-> 电脑还是用自己的安心点
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa gfrog linux下怎么用小红点的?
<imtxc> adam8157: 直接用。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛小红点？
<roylez> adam8157: 直接用。不过小红点伤手指，很久不用了
<imtxc> roylez: 伤手？
<roylez> imtxc: 恩，我深有体会
 * adam8157 我不大用这玩儿, 但是好多人说我可惜了
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛？ 红点么？ 红点比触摸板给力的多
<adam8157> gfrog: 用不惯
<imtxc> 就那个中键滚动好像的配下，可是我不配的时候中键是粘帖 我觉得比滚动要方便
<gfrog> adam8157: 用啊用的就习惯了，毕竟是当年18M的专利货
<imtxc> adam8157: 比触摸板好的地方就是打字的时候不怕衣服什么的碰到。
<adam8157> imtxc: syndaemon -i 1 -k -d &
<imtxc> 所以我的触摸板是在bios里面禁用掉的～～
<adam8157> imtxc: 我是在打字的时候 触摸板就禁用, 一秒钟后触摸板回覆
<flh> 中键的粘贴不如右击的习惯
<flh> 中键的粘贴不如右击的习惯，这个方式，可不可以修改？
<imtxc> roylez: 我感觉触摸板更费食指，一直摩。
<imtxc> adam8157: 用吧用吧 那么帽子还有好几种手感的  找个合适的。
<imtxc> 我喜欢凹下去那个。
<adam8157> imtxc: 算了 以后要是买不起TP就麻烦了
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • nmdb 工作半正常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367277 服务器双网卡。192.168.1.0 这边的机器能通过服务器计算机名访问到 samba 共享，但 192.168.10.0 那边的机器则必须通过 IP 访问。 是 nmdb 问题还是其它问题，求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-03-14 14:20
<imtxc> adam8157: 以后连tp买不起就转行干别的嘛 说明it这行没钱途了，也就不用本了～～
<imtxc> 我同学在电信上班的好快的网速
<flh> imtxc: 如何的快法？
<imtxc> flh: 下载10+M/s 我觉得就很快了。
<flh> imtxc: 这个的，领教过的，不错
<hamo> adam8157  你居然不用小红点..弱爆了..
<adam8157> hamo: jk更好用啊
<gfrog> hamo: 嗯，记得回家好好教育教育阿蛋
<iGnome> hjkl? adam8157
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<imtxc> 我觉得tp的键盘有点硬了 特别是j 可能是我机器的毛病
<imtxc> 点一会手都疼
<iGnome> 特别是j ...
<zer4tul> imtxc: 为什么特别是j？
<imtxc> 有人懂了。。。
<gfrog> iGnome: zer4tul imdiot 因为那是J点
<iGnome> 你应该改名 imjj
<zer4tul> imtxc: 哦……动了
<imtxc> 不过真的比较难压下去 又没钱修  忍了
<zer4tul> imtxc: 懂了
<CyrusYzGTt> assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
<CyrusYzGTt> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPObject proxy 0x7f0e6b7ed8a0 is no longer valid!
<imtxc> 其实我分析也有原因是食指经常压小红点  所以比较累 而按J的也是食指 所以觉得压了比较费劲吧/
<gfrog> imtxc: 你可以换左手食指试试，或者。。。 干脆换中指。。。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 你可以换左手试试
<flh> zer4tul: 你是两边占？
<imtxc> 左撇子表示左手还有更大的用途  就跟你们的右手一样。。。。。
<imtxc> flh: 两边占是啥
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 的左手指留给自己
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:15
<wzlxx`> 今天人咋那么少啊……
<nyfair> 左右手都能用的表示苦死了
<wzlxx> 汗，原来刚我掉了……
<imtxc> wzlxx: 90
<imtxc> nyfair: 你也是？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<imtxc> nyfair: 我是拿刀啊斧啊什么的武器的时候左手  写字的时候右手。
<nyfair> imtxc: 大大干什么营生的？
<imtxc> nyfair: 猜
<nyfair> 大学死宅
<roylez> nyfair: .
<imtxc> nyfair: 黑帮里面的文秘
<roylez> nyfair: 目光如锯
<imtxc> 不是死宅
<adam8157> hamo:  今天过节 晚上吃啥
<roylez> 活宅
<roylez> adam8157: 你又过啥节？
<imtxc> 今天啥节啊？
<adam8157> pi节
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天嘛节？
<hamo> adam8157  吃pi呗
<roylez> adam8157: 屁的节
<nyfair> 植物生殖器贩卖商的节日
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，还真是，我去看看pantry还有木有pai了。
<roylez> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> roylez: zeze
<roylez> adam8157: 帮个忙，把两栖动物都给踢了，谢谢...
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<zer4tul> flh: 你不也是么？
<adam8157> roylez: 两会期间你还这么不和谐
<roylez> adam8157: .....
<imtxc> 没发现有什么节日
<imtxc> 非说有 马克思是在今天挂的
<roylez> imtxc: 确实值得纪念
<imtxc> 节 == 节制
<oneIeaf> tenzu: 好久当的管理员？
<tenzu> oneIeaf: 当了好久了，以前没戴帽子
<oneIeaf> tenzu: 我在Adium上看到帽子是绿色的也。。。。
<oneIeaf> ：）
<tenzu> oneIeaf: adium能tab补全么？
<oneIeaf> tenzu: 可以的
<tenzu> oneIeaf: iMessages不行，可恶
<oneIeaf> tenzu: iMessages?
<tenzu> oneIeaf: ichat的升级版
<Hefeng> +i
<oneIeaf> tenzu: ichat的升级版能IRC？
<tenzu> oneIeaf: 不能进irc，不过可以进jabber的聊天室嘛
<tenzu> 神又在灌水
 * MaskRay xbindkeys (emacs-like key sequence): http://maskray.tk/posts/2012-03-14-xbindkeys-key-sequence.html
<ofan_> sed是哪个包里的？
 * ofan_ sed是哪个包里的？
<ofan_> gnu的sed
<ofan_> shit.. 原来是gsed
<oneIeaf> tenzu: jabber   聊天？你还有这个爱好？
<jiero> ten
<jiero> tenzu_ 疼疼好。
<tenzu_> jiero: 罗姐女子
<tenzu_> 我竟然掉了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 升级11.10后，很多程序不能运行。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367285 我的工作机原来安装的是10.10，需要运行的程序安装在服务器上，都是正常的。 可是升级到11.10后，很多程序运行的时候，显示“exec： ***: not found”。可是ls，文件名和路径都是对的。 不知何故？ 需要运行的程序都是一些EDA tools。 统 …
<jiero> tenzu: 网络浏览器里可以 一节一节的用 tab补齐吗！？
<flh> jiero: 问得好，虽然我不知道
<jiero> tenzu: 疼男子
<tenzu> jiero: 没明白啥意思
<jiero> tenzu: 在浏览器地址栏可以补齐吗？
<jiero> tenzu: 不要完整的，要一节一节的补
<roylez> adam8157: 招商的信用卡入手了
<adam8157> roylez: 才拿到啊 哪一款
<roylez> adam8157: 信封花花绿绿的，让我有不好的回忆
<roylez> adam8157: master金
<adam8157> roylez: 不错
<roylez> adam8157: 4w额度
<jiero> roylez: “金”主席
<L-----D> roylez, 4w美金？
<adam8157> roylez: 擦... 上来就只比我少那么一点
<imtxc> roylez: 这么强
<roylez> adam8157: 信居然是湖北黄石寄来的？？？？
<imtxc> adam8157: .....
<adam8157> roylez: 制卡中心啊 黄石 还有一个是深圳好像
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<tenzu> jiero: 这个我还真没用过
<L-----D> imtxc, 现在只有你有房有车 随便什么信用卡都很容易上20w额度的
<adam8157> roylez: 你去哪里买鞋的?
<imtxc> 信用卡这么快啊 才两周好像
<roylez> adam8157: 买鞋？
<adam8157> roylez: .
<gfrog> L-----D: 啧啧，真的？ 那我去申申看。。。 要啥资料？
<imtxc> L-----D: o
<L-----D> gfrog, 房 车
<L-----D> 现在银行不怕你不还钱
<gfrog> L-----D: 房本车票就行？
<imtxc> 来个啥都不要的  过几天好日子先
<ofan_> L-----D: 得有工资
<roylez> adam8157: 现在常穿的，一双是在香港买的，一双是在米国亚马逊
<adam8157> gfrog: http://bit.ly/zuD6eD
<L-----D> ofan, 不用工资
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 招商银行信用卡-在线申请
<ofan_> L-----D: 用
<roylez> adam8157: 国内买的鞋都渣了。估计以后不会怎么在国内买了
<adam8157> roylez: 不敢在amazon买 怕大小不合适
<roylez> adam8157: 哦，拖鞋是在国内买的
<ofan_> 有的还要单位开证明
<adam8157> gfrog: http://bit.ly/zuD6eD  我的推荐地址
<L-----D> ofan, 自己做生意的 每个月开自己2500工资的 拿黑金卡的都有
<imtxc> 没工资人家肯定不会给办
<gfrog> adam8157: 我招行信用卡都一把了，他家信用卡没劲，
<roylez> adam8157: 你穿多少号？
<adam8157> roylez: 44
<ofan_> L-----D: 他们会差的
<L-----D> ofan, 其实只要有房有车
<roylez> adam8157: ...不知道了
<adam8157> roylez: 10.5
<roylez> adam8157: 哥才穿7.5
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ati显卡驱动后 进不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367288 本来是安装好显卡后，第一次重启之后可以进去 后来我又看见了几个附加驱动，但是无法安装，就第二次重启 之后就进不去，但也不是说黑屏吧 因为进去选择系统的时候，我的选择界面是有个“debian”的水印的背景 所以就一直卡在这个界面 …
<adam8157> roylez: 不是正比
<imtxc> 不然还不了不是就赔了么
<zent00> 测试。。。
<kk> zent00, .. ..  ㍨ 
<hamo> adam8157  我真是不想用招行的了
<adam8157> hamo: why
<hamo> adam8157 提额都不给..
<adam8157> hamo: 招商给提的 只要人品够
<L-----D> imtxc, 我认识个甲方的老板 有张无限额黑金卡
<adam8157> hamo: kaka现在30K 我45K
<hamo> adam8157  我5K...
<imtxc> L-----D: 开玩乐！ 甲方啊那可是
<L-----D> imtxc, 有时候签证被拒了 卡递上去就过了
<adam8157> hamo: 人品太差
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刚才emali少打一个词，闹笑话了
<hamo> adam8157 哥也用了段时间了...
<imtxc> L-----D: 招行的卡 那么牛？
<roylez> adam8157: 你信用卡开了auto-pay吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 自动还款? 开了
<L-----D> imtxc, 不过他偷税太多了 老被拒
<hamo> roylez: 啥叫auto-pay? 可以买车？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大脚怪
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 居然和我尺寸一样
<imtxc> L-----D: 肯定是递卡过去让人刷吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 44而已嘛
<L-----D> imdiot, 不是招行的  不是中国人行就是工行
<roylez> hamo: 可怜，肯定是被我今天一脚踩傻了
<hamo> MeaCulpa:  adam8157 好基友...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你丫才多大模子
<imtxc> adam8157: 晕 44
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 我的招行卡到30K，不给提了，讨厌，
<adam8157> hamo: momo狗头
<hamo> gfrog: 嚓...
<roylez> gfrog: 第一次办卡，直接40k
<gfrog> roylez: 壕
<L-----D> gfrog, 老的提的慢 按百分比提 直接办新的快
<imtxc> roylez: 你也给给了房本子了？
<roylez> gfrog: 人品好，额度自然更高
<roylez> imtxc: ???
<gfrog> L-----D: 办新的也共享老额度啊，都销掉再办也忒麻烦了
<imtxc> 貌似学校给我们办的也是工行的信用卡 2K好像 从来没用过
<gfrog> roylez: 好吧。。。
<imtxc> roylez: 不是说有房子车子才给那么高额度么
<imtxc> 借的钱还不是迟早得还
<roylez> imtxc: 公司楼下摆摊办卡的那里办的
<MeaCulpa> 额度不重要
<MeaCulpa> 政策比较重要
 * gfrog 想办张兴业的白金卡。。
<imtxc> roylez: o
<L-----D> 招行点太少了
<iGnome> roylez: 喜欢额度？丢了，直接把你刷成刷把。
<iGnome> 额度少点好。
<gfrog> iGnome: 招行可以自己设定单卡的额度
<L-----D> 现在国内哪家的卡可以直接返现金来着
<gfrog> iGnome: 我有一次丢卡，直接把那张卡额度设成1块，丢就丢了，毫无压力。
<iGnome> gfrog: 记得银行会打电话，问你要提高不的。
<roylez> iGnome: ......
<gfrog> iGnome: 那是壕，我还木有遇到过
<roylez> iGnome: 神最高
<iGnome> 我都快10年的卡了。
<roylez> gfrog: 可以这么玩呢
<imtxc> 信用卡无爱
<iGnome> 不安全。丢了变刷把。
<gfrog> roylez: 嗯哪呗
<MeaCulpa> 招行也是跟身份证的
<iGnome> 国内都不验证签字的
<imtxc> 催人花钱的。
<gfrog> iGnome: 旧观念
<MeaCulpa> 卡随便办，额度统一，单卡可以搞限额
<L-----D> 信用卡金卡 应该也可以进VIP室的
<L-----D> 不用排队了
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 没人理你
<iGnome> gfrog: 你见过哪里刷卡，验证签字的？
<hamo> L-----D: 啥行？招行不行...
<gfrog> roylez: 友提，信用卡最好不要设密码哦
<hamo> iGnome: 神都没见我...我们更没见过了..
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 谁会傻到设密码...
<gfrog> iGnome: 我有些卡背面没签字，被撅过很多次
<L-----D> MeaCulpa, 你去银行 取号 号码前面有V 自动排前面
<hamo> iGnome: 不过我被人质疑过一次
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不好说耶，咩哈哈
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 一看就不想额度那么高的?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 只有那二货工行强制密码
<hamo> adam8157  我是金卡...虽然额度低...然后那人看我小孩子，拿张金卡...就问了我一句...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在外地酒店要求人家给我走visa通道，别要密码，前台还不肯
<imtxc> 请教  有密码为啥不好呢
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 请教  有密码为啥不好呢
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你多了一层责任，银行免责了一层
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<adam8157> imtxc: 盗刷没跑 算你的 cc hamo
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 走visa通道要钱的好伐
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 报销的，损失点汇率算什么
<L-----D> hamo, 招行行不行不知道 招行点太少了
<gebjgd> mastercard路过
<hamo> L-----D: 招行肯定不行...
<imtxc> adam8157:还有这样的学问
<hamo> L-----D: 必须是金菊花...
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司那2货卡额度就2w，出个差提心吊胆的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你说国外啊？ 国内刷visa要手续费吧
<imtxc> 不过招行的信用卡看着挺好看的。
<xionglin> slajsd
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以提到5w美金
<gfrog> hamo: 金菊花。。。 你果然是基佬。。。
<xionglin> test
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: VISA本来就要手续费，你走银联也要的
<hamo> gfrog: 亲，你又想多了亲...
<kk> xionglin, .. ..  ㍨ 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 只是这手续费是商家出的，所以商家有银联不会让你走visa/master
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 直接刷银联通道手续费一定比visa通道低些吧，瞎猜的，更多的可能是前台那傻丫不会搞
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧
<imtxc> 从来没了解过信用卡的常识还
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 银联多盘剥一层而已
<roylez> imtxc: 金卡还是挺难看的
<roylez> imtxc: 普卡好像又不是双币的
<hamo> roylez: 招行有普通的双币卡
<imtxc> 黑的好看
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 银联多盘剥一层而已,你的说法不合逻辑，为啥visa/master要在卡上打logo?
<imtxc> 等那天我楼下有办的了咱也办张瞅瞅
<roylez> hamo: 是么。那我申请错了...
<hamo> imtxc: 我喜欢白的...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: emmm。。。。
<roylez> hamo: 金卡毫无好处。年费还高
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 金卡不好么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丑
<hamo> roylez: 招行金卡其实就不普通卡
<hamo> roylez: 就是普通卡
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 据说当年招行狂发卡的时候，发一张卡visa补助300刀呢。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刷6次免，刷不到6次打电话威胁退卡
<adam8157> hamo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15431172433
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 正品 NIKE 360 耐克360 MAVRK男子户外休闲鞋 472617-041-淘宝网
<imtxc> 提前过过欠银行钱的生活 为以后买房提前适应
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没遇到，我10年办的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 习惯了就好
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不是返给你啦，是返给招行。。。
<iGnome> imtxc: 你以为谁用信用卡买房子啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦
<roylez> iGnome: 这个确实有
<imtxc> iGnome: 我的意思是适应欠钱
 * MeaCulpa 恩格尔系数为1
<hamo> adam8157  假的吧..
<imtxc> adam8157: 哈 那双鞋子跟我穿的一样啊
<adam8157> hamo: 这还假?
<iGnome> roylez: 没见过。你想想那额度
<adam8157> imtxc: ... 那我换
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩 恩
<iGnome> imtxc: 欠了，信用就调低了。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩，要欠的心安理得
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我欠了9年，没调低过
<hamo> adam8157 额...还是觉得板鞋好丑啊
<roylez> iGnome: 你上51credit看看去，很多人7、8张卡，每张卡30-40w的额度，每个月就A卡倒B卡这样拖债务，很多人就这样在小地方买的房
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你每次都过期归返？
<imtxc> hamo: 那双鞋挺帅的
<adam8157> hamo: 小盆宇穿运动的?
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我现在欠招行1w人民币1k美金，欠浦发1w, 平安5k
<iGnome> roylez: 那是那些玩卡的。
<hamo> adam8157 必须运动
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 还还最低啊
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: ....
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 温拿
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 厉害
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 只要每个银行<2.5w, 都不构成金融诈骗
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 温拿
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 怎么还？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 要学法，懂法
<iGnome> MeaCulpa:  你这信用，早调了。是内部数据。又不是你的额度。
<iGnome> 你懂。lol
<iGnome> 下次你办啥贷款等。一查。没戏了。
<gfrog> roylez: 其实我很好奇他们每个月是怎么样倒腾的。。。 几十万，好多钱
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我是Credit Bureau工作了5年的
<imtxc> 我估计我有了可以透支的卡就跟乱花了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 别和我讨论这个
<roylez> gfrog: 你欠那么多钱的时候自然可以想出来....
<gfrog> iGnome: 矮油，说的那么吓人，你自己也能查啦，去人行那里，拿身份证可以直接打印信用报告
<iGnome> 调整级别的。
<gfrog> roylez: 汗。。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我要是愿意可以关了oracle transaction log
<adam8157> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13110021978&_u=edpfn302d4 介个呢?
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 正品 NIKE 耐克 SWEET ACE 83男子经典鞋 398541-050 lz-淘宝网
<iGnome> 你们没经过内部。
<roylez> gfrog: 以前很多人是用支付宝，不过现在支付宝关掉了信用卡还信用卡的服务。不过类似的支付平台还有不少呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 北京人行在哪
<imtxc> adam8157: 放心吧 我就那一双NIKE
<gfrog> adam8157: 月坛
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 一分不还，3个月开始才算拖欠
<adam8157> imtxc: 评价下
<gfrog> roylez: 类似的基本都不行了，去年似乎下文件来着。。
<iGnome> 那是对外的政策。和内部数据无关的。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 30天，60天，90天算一个模型
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 内部毛，我会在招行申请贷款么？这辈子？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不拿出去交流这数据就没用
<iGnome> 。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 这不是一样嘛 反正刚穿的时候比较硬点  走走路就挺舒服的
<roylez> gfrog: 那还有什么拉卡拉之类呢？拉卡拉家用的那种型号，怎么看都像是洗钱用的
<iGnome> 估计现在银行，都交流这些数据了。
<iGnome> 查信用的
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我认识的人，只要有身份证的，都查过了
<imtxc> 今年过年我穿着它爬了好几座山走亲戚啊
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我就是干那个的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: iGnome 逾期的话只要不在当月信用报告上交之前有欠款就成，据说一般是月中提交报告，只要提交报告这个时间点上没有逾期欠款就不会有污点
<iGnome> 你那是表面职员。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 别高估了现在的信用体制
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你可以查到那些啊还
<gfrog> roylez: 拉卡拉充值是要手续费的耶，1%还是多少来着。。。
<iGnome> 我看过统计数据，都有记录的。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那是人民银行做的烂，我们以前当晚提交
<iGnome> 去机房看的
<adam8157> imtxc: 还是想买和你一样那款...
<roylez> gfrog: 这个我就不清楚了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 没用，到时候还是屁颠屁颠的吸引你
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩恩 蓝的那个好看的多呢
<gfrog> roylez: 我傻乎乎的冲过一次。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我国银行根本不care 个人
<roylez> adam8157: 温拿你要买啥？
<imtxc> adam8157: 咱俩又见不到 不怕撞
<adam8157> imtxc: 你多少钱买的
<adam8157> roylez: 买双鞋子啊
<iGnome> 说不定买房子的时候，就用上了啊
<roylez> adam8157: 付钱给美帝啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 350 我是在店里买的 最后一双那个了的
<hamo> imtxc: 耐克店里还有350一双的鞋？
<adam8157> imtxc: 很厚么?
<imtxc> hamo: 我发现那个好像跟地方有关系
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩 现在穿的话刚合适应该
<imtxc> hamo: 穷的地方它也便宜
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我现在脚上的Addidas, 20刀
<adam8157> imtxc: 厚的? 看上去挺薄的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 米人..
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是很厚  但也不薄
<sulit> 问一下shell下的那个（）和（（））的区别
<adam8157> imtxc: 你哪里人?
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩 我估计过些天都就太厚了
<imtxc> adam8157: 甘肃
<sulit> ( )和(( ))
<adam8157> imtxc: 你确定是一样的? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15431172433
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 正品 NIKE 360 耐克360 MAVRK男子户外休闲鞋 472617-041-淘宝网
<iGnome> (())支持正则啥的。 sulit 大概
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<iGnome> 新版本的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 赞
<adam8157> roylez: 鞋子关税和邮费几多?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我可以确定颜色样子都一模一样 不过我的是光滑的 跟这个不一样 刚才没看仔细。。。
<sulit> iGnome: 噢，我本来想去网上找的，想了一下，还是过来问得好，顺便帮你们复习一下
<MeaCulpa> sulit: 单括号字符串，双括号number
<roylez> adam8157: 关税0，运费不好说
<sulit> iGnome: 谢谢哈
<iGnome> sulit: 很少用shell搞复杂的。
<sulit> MeaCulpa: 嗯，谢谢
<MeaCulpa> sulit: 单括号取值和字符串计算，双括号数学计算
<imtxc> adam8157: 这个看起来比我的高级
<MeaCulpa> sulit: wait... 当我没说
<imtxc> 难道我买到山寨。。
 * MeaCulpa 不能拿ksh 老土在linux频道忽悠人
<iGnome> 似乎混乱了。是[[]]
<sulit> MeaCulpa: 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 人家没问方括号啊
<MeaCulpa> sulit: bash's land
<iGnome> 是说记错了
<flh> 讨论什么呀？？？
<imtxc> 支付宝现在都不能用信用卡充值了
<iGnome> perl藐视你们。 lol
<flh> 藐视什么呀？
<ofan_> 藐视perl
<iGnome> imtxc: 直接可以信用卡付款啊。
<roylez> 神之鄙视
<sulit> MeaCulpa: 本来准备也问[ ]和【 【】】
<flh> 彼此那么远，那能啊
<sulit> 其实知识就得多用，不用就忘了
<iGnome> bash不值得多用。
<roylez> 神用神马？
<flh> iGnome: bash是什么呀？怎么不值了？
<iGnome> 反正不用屁眼。py
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 一个用来解决bourn shell复杂度的脚本语言居然超过了bash shell
<iGnome> 万能的pl
<imtxc> 在纪念马克思去世的日子里， 我眼皮直跳  被通知需要补考马克思主义原理课程，头疼了一下午了 本来想着下午了谢谢作业的
<sulit> iGnome: 也可以用的，比如播放个歌曲啊，啥的，用shell和mplayer结合，单曲或群播
 * MeaCulpa 好图 http://i.imm.io/iRIR.gif
<imtxc> 还是这里能缓解人的压力啊
<iGnome> sulit: 简单的，当然可以。
<sulit> iGnome: 嗯，我试过
<sulit> iGnome: 挺不错的
<iGnome> imtxc: 你想马克思了？去吧。
<flh> 以面盖点，那叫不错
<imtxc> iGnome: 没有  他挂了我
<imtxc> iGnome: 得罪了老师  59
<iGnome> 咋叫挂。
<imtxc> 今天通知去补考。
<iGnome> 额
<sulit> 我当年还有个59.5，把我爽的
<iGnome> 学校也是污秽的地方。考试曾经可以随意改。
<iGnome> 成绩
<imtxc> sulit: 我们学校没.5
<flh> imtxc: 学校早就商品化了
<imtxc> iGnome: 求大神帮改成绩。
<sulit> imtxc: 我们有，那次我差点气死
<iGnome> 你送礼嘛
<nyfair> 求大神帮发文凭
<imtxc> iGnome: 恩 那倒可以
<sulit> iGnome: 不送，人笨，不会
<flh> 文屁没有用啊
<MeaCulpa> sulit: 刚才那图看明白了，你shell就高手了
<imtxc> sulit: 我们这里.5是进位的
<sulit> MeaCulpa: 谢谢哈
<imtxc> 得  不说挂课了  还是对信用卡话题感兴趣
<sulit> imtxc: 我们这不行的
<MeaCulpa> sulit: 这是ksh里一个命令的解释优先级，你google一下每一步是干什么的，就通了
 * MeaCulpa 自己还没通呢
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在vmware workstation6.5里安装ubuntu10.10，总觉得很卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367293 给分了1G内存，80G硬盘，感觉很卡，打字的时候明明按了一下某个字符，一连会出现好几个该字符，用起来很痛苦。 已经装了tools，但不知道有没有装对，中间出错过，后来拷了两个头文件，安装是通过了，但中间 …
<nyfair> flh: 取决于你在什么环境。对我个人的确屁都不是，要忽悠时就不同了
<imtxc> 原来信用卡不改弄密码啊 不过我的这个卡学校给我就有密码的 前些天不能充值支付宝了才知道原来是信用卡
<sulit> MeaCulpa: 好的，我看看，谢大师
<imtxc> adam8157: roylez iGnome 那丢钱包不是惨了。
<iGnome> imtxc: 那实质可能就是借记卡吧。学校办的。
<adam8157> imtxc: 签名不对就是商家的责任
<mmfei> 大家好
<mmfei> 有人装过dell 410的服务器吗？
<iGnome> 丢了。包失嘛
<imtxc> iGnome: 是信用卡 我去查了查  可以多花1K
<nyfair> 学校办啥借记卡，办信用卡学校有提成
<kk> mmfei, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<iGnome> 1k可以吃很多面了。
<flh> mmfei: 服务器跟普通的P机有啥区别？
<imtxc> iGnome: 没用过。
<mmfei> raid1 发现磁盘已经有三个分区了/dev/sda1      dev/sda2 都是vfat 的，大小分别为39m   2048m
<zer4tul> mmfei: R410？
<nyfair> 上面再印个学校大门神码的
<sulit> ubuntuserver下的键盘布局设置文件在哪儿
<mmfei> 请问这两个分区是否可以格掉？还是有其他用处的？
<imtxc> 反正给学生办的卡 也没啥额度 额且毕业了就没用了
<mmfei> 是dell R410
<mmfei> 今天要装6太服务器。。。我都没装过。。。
<zer4tul> mmfei: 个人觉得格掉没啥影响
 * jiero 没有过NIKE adidasi
<imtxc> sulit: .Xmodmap ?
<mmfei> zer4tul,个人0.0
<nyfair> 额度可以自己申请，不过也没那必要
<jiero> nyfair: 户口哪里的
<mmfei> zer4tul，你有装过吗？
<nyfair> jiero: 魔都2w不如狗
<jiero> nyfair: 额。被 roylez 教训的直接说户口了
<sulit> imtxc: 不懂？我装server的时候，键盘布局弄错了，
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。和主席和酷胖一样呢。
<roylez> nyfair: +1
<imtxc> 刚才那篇文章说信用卡免年费的 要是要跨行异地免手续费的就好
<flh> mmfei: 装得是什么高级服务器啊？
<imtxc> sulit: 啊 我搞错了
<iGnome> 吃面多少钱。 nyfair
<sulit> imtxc: 也用那个sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<mmfei> flh，4台r410 , 2台r610
<nyfair> iGnome: 你们的黑话我听不懂
<iGnome> 就是吃面。啥黑话
<jiero> nyfair: 多少钱1。记得以前在济南去吃饭都晚去可以吃便宜的米粉 ￥5 一中碗
<roylez> jiero: 呆呆鼠
<sulit> imtxc: 不过出来以后，没有USA或者china的键盘布局
<iGnome> 吃面，反映当地的物价的。包括房价。 nyfair
<roylez> iGnome: 15
<flh> mmfei: 有人给你解答了
<imtxc> sulit: 这我就不懂了我当你是问修改或者绑定键什么的呢
<iGnome> 那房价基本是1w5嘛。 roylez
<jiero> iGnome: 。。。
<adam8157> iGnome: 反应个鬼 一般6-12 好点的16
<imtxc> iGnome: 牛肉面 ￥6.0/碗
<sulit> imtxc: 就是修改键盘布局
<nyfair> 从来不吃面，现在旁边10软妹币只有阳春面
<jiero> imtxc: 便宜啊。
<sulit> imtxc: 你会吗?
<imtxc> sulit: 搜搜吧
<iGnome> 可能现在调高点。因为炒作。
<roylez> iGnome: 3w都买到村里去了
<adam8157> iGnome: 我现在的小区40K/m2
<jiero>  $10 也是只有便当。。。
<iGnome> 那不正常啊。 roylez 知道吧。
<iGnome> 2个都，都不正常。
<imtxc> jiero: 便宜么  四年里面翻了一番 2.5->6
<sulit> imtxc: 我搜了，都是那个sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup,没其他的
<roylez> iGnome: 你看看蛋蛋嚎人住的
<imtxc> sulit: 我查查看
<iGnome> 蛋蛋本来有钱
<roylez> adam8157: 支援个N9
<sulit> imtxc: 噢，先谢过
<Aoy_c> 有没有用getmail和dnsmasq这两个软件的,为什么我添加127.0.0.1到resolv.conf.head然后getmail就提示socket error ([Errno 110] Connection timed out)
<jiero> imtxc: 仍然便宜啊。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 支援个彩屏
<imtxc> iGnome: 是啊  他不买本 不买手机
<iGnome> 基本2线城市，可以这样估计房价。那些“都”，估计乱了。
<jiero> imtxc: 因为翻番后才￥6，我们那里翻之前就 ￥6
<imtxc> adam8157: 彩屏不好
<roylez> adam8157: 你支援我N9，我把我的手机支援给你
<adam8157> roylez: 支援个X220i
<jiero> adam8157。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 啥饭？ 哪里？
<roylez> adam8157: 你又想要thinkpad？干啥
<iGnome> imtxc: 你说蛋蛋？
<imtxc> iGnome: en
<hamo> adam8157 支援个mac air
<adam8157> roylez: 不干啥 其实现在啥也不想买
<jiero> adam8157 钱都孝敬父母了吗。。。
<iGnome> 蛋蛋抠门。估计连虫子都不舍得给别人。 imtxc
<adam8157> roylez: 你说把 hamo 踢了好不?
 * hamo 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 那当然每个月要孝敬我妈
<iGnome> 好蛋蛋。
 * hamo 好蛋！
<iGnome> 榜样
<adam8157> iGnome: 每月孝敬, 每次回家红包, 家里添件也是我来
<imtxc> sulit: 我这里ubuntu sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup 这样可以的
<adam8157> hamo: 不好意思 刚才命令没敲好
<roylez> adam8157: .
<sulit> imtxc: 噢，我的是ubuntuserver版本的
<roylez> adam8157: 家里小孩很多么？
<adam8157> roylez: 啊? 独生子
<imtxc> sulit: 用那个它怎么提示的
<roylez> adam8157: 那包神马红包
<imtxc> 哈 咱幸福啊 有姐姐
<roylez> adam8157: 我那些亲戚都没住在一块
<sulit> imtxc: 提示用哪个console
<adam8157> roylez: 过年过节给我妈妈一个红包啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 你未来的媳妇情何以堪?
<sulit> imtxc: 控制台
<adam8157> tenzu: 没撇
<sulit> imtxc: 我选的utf-8
<jiero> adam8157 未来的媳妇见到了吗？
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<jiero> oneleaf竟然在
<roylez> ........
<roylez> tenzu: +++++1
<imtxc> sulit: 恩？ 键盘布局有utf8?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 动车，一等座...
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  DoomRL 什么评价？我没玩呢，等你回馈
<imtxc> sulit: 现在是啥毛病呢？
<sulit> imtxc: 上面写的console
<imtxc> 求个学生可以办的信用卡玩玩那
<sulit> imtxc: 现在就是英文字母都能敲对，就是冒号是shift+句号
<adam8157> roylez: tenzu 没看懂
<tenzu> adam8157: 主席说啥就是啥, 没必要懂
<sulit> imtxc: 我用vim敲冒号，试了好长时间，才知道shift+。是：
<roylez> adam8157:  02:00:48 up 30 days,  6:16, 41 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.20, 0.16
<sulit> imtxc: 谢谢你，如果时间紧，就别找了，我慢慢找，先凑合着用
<adam8157> roylez:  17:00:49 up 70 days,  4:41,  3 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.03, 0.05
<roylez> adam8157: 帮我重启下你那台服务器
<imtxc> sulit:哈 问大神们吧
<tenzu> 17:01  up  6:54, 8 users, load averages: 0.35 0.48 0.46
<adam8157> roylez: 办公室的station
<sulit> imtxc: 嗯，我在问别人，谢了哈
<tenzu> 我这儿竟然8 users!
<roylez> tenzu: screen开的
<hamo> adam8157 害得我还得重启电脑～～～
<Evanescence> jiero: ThinkPad X120e 和 ThinkPad E10 这两只哪个好?
<jiero> Evanescence: 没想过。不知道
<adam8157> hamo: why?
<tenzu> roylez: screen有5个tab
<hamo> adam8157 悲剧的gnome3
<imtxc> e 是edge么
<hamo> adam8157 各种bug
<roylez> hamo: 你用gnome？
<hamo> roylez: gnome3呢...
<imtxc> 我去看看我这卡的密码能不能去掉
<jiero> hamo:  有bug什么？
<jiero> hamo:  debian的没看到什么
<hamo> jiero: 我也是debian...窗口开多了就会有随机几个窗口永远也没办法激活..
<Evanescence> jiero: 帮我看看,一个是双显卡,一个是集成显卡,一个配置低一点,一个配置稍微高点.
<flh> jiero: 俺是
<imtxc> Evanescence: 集成显卡++
<imtxc> 其实我的也双显卡 不过禁用了独显
<imtxc> 刚才谁是不是说工行卡必须得有密码？
<Evanescence> imtxc: ok
<flh> jiero: debian怎么了？
<imtxc> Evanescence: 独显 又费电 又发热 又贵  又跟集显用不出区别
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆果然是百毒不侵，居然用gnome，还gnome3
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也是雙顯卡 通過 bumblebee切換使用
<Evanescence> imtxc: 也对,
<jiero> hamo: ATI显卡吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也是 i915 GT550M 雙顯卡 通過 bumblebee切換使用
<jiero> Evanescence: 不知道。
<roylez> imtxc: 瞎说。要不是我没独立显卡，怎么会玩不了trine
<jiero> roylez: 。。。神不是也用额。
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 我是什么显全关，只用ssh登录
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..
<jiero> roylez:  Intel 4500以上的显卡都能玩 trine
<jiero> roylez: cfy测试
<roylez> jiero: 神显然百毒不侵
<roylez> jiero: 我的不行
<imtxc> 小脑不够 不玩游戏
<jiero> roylez: 可能没调试好吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你是大脑不好吧，才不能玩游戏。
<flh> 无线路由器，平常家用的，最高传送速度？
<imtxc> jiero: P 我玩完游戏头晕 就跟晕车一样 所以不玩
<jiero> imtxc: 所以你根本不知道什么是游戏。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 是啊我又没说我懂
<flh> 游戏就是MM
<flh> jiero: 懂了吧？
<flh> 说说无线路由器，平常家用的，最高传送速度？
<jiero> flh: 随意你了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 鄙视你，没有欲望。。。
<flh> jiero: 不懂
<jiero> flh: 随你高兴还不行。。。
<imtxc> imtxc: !
<jiero> hamo: 多少个窗口啊。。。
<imtxc> imtxc: 游戏就是欲望啊  腐败
<imtxc> jiero: 糊涂了
<flh> 我所说也有二十个窗口
<imtxc> jiero: 脑袋疼不玩而已
<imtxc> jiero: 说说你的欲望是啥
<imtxc> tenzu: 疼老师 你们学校一般补考给老师多少钱的礼就不用考试过了
<hamo> jiero: 不多..30多个吧
<jiero> hamo: 。。。我预计一个人最多需要4个。。。我设计的就是4个。。。
<jiero> hamo: 超过的直接送到其他桌面去
<hamo> jiero: 那我就得开8个桌面..更麻烦了
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<jiero> hamo: 有那么多东西需要同时处理么。。。
<hamo> jiero: 哎...一言难尽啊..
<tenzu> imdiot: 给十万八万的改不过还是不过
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。。。收到进贡了？
<tenzu> jiero: 我还没在TJU监考过
<flh> 太清静了，朋友们
<hamo> tenzu: 疼博士在TJU？
<tenzu> hamo: 你来考试我给你优惠
<flh> hamo: 疼不死是哪个？
<hamo> flh: tenzu  ^^^
<tenzu> hamo: 我有帽子
<flh> hamo: 你犯错了。
<hamo> tenzu: 额...又不是我说的..
<flh> hamo: 还不是你说他啊，，哈哈中
<hamo> flh: 我说的可是疼博士...
<flh> hamo: 我问的是疼不死
 * hamo 好吧...被坑了..
<gfrog> hamo: 度娘看似一点都不忙耶
<gfrog> hamo: 真羡慕
<hamo> gfrog: 毛...不忙我就不会开30个窗口了..
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧，xb电脑强大
<adam8157> hamo: 30个 弱爆了
<flh> gfrog: sb显耀吧
<adam8157> flh: ?
 * gfrog 为神马苦逼KDE 2天就要重启一次。。 要不然内存就光光了。
<gfrog> flh: 哈？
<jiero> gfrog:  不是输入 r 就重启么！？
<jiero> gfrog: 用 e16/e17，重启只要1/2秒钟。
<gfrog> jiero: 讨厌重启，我也要xb uptime
<hamo> gfrog:  我个实习生，能忙到哪里去？
<hamo> adam8157   。。。
<tenzu> hamo: 你怎么还实习?
<jiero> gfrog: 重启又不关程序。。怕啥？
<gfrog> hamo: 还实习？
<hamo> gfrog: 我还木毕业呢...
<gfrog> jiero: 麻烦，耽误吹水
<adam8157> gfrog: tenzu 挂科太多 毕业不能
<hamo> tenzu: 还木毕业
<gfrog> hamo: 矮油，小幼齿
<hamo> adam8157 你以为我和你一样啊
<tenzu> 原来如此
<jiero> gfrog: 那你给个命令，每隔6小时自动重启一次不久成了。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 我顺利毕业的
<jiero> hamo: 真的还没毕业？大学？
<tenzu> 我也顺利毕业
<gfrog> jiero: 算了，更麻烦，
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 我要秀 uptime！
<hamo> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> gfrog: ...DE重启还妨碍么。。。
 * gfrog 18:01:10 up 5 days,  3:12,  1 user,  load average: 1.01, 1.00, 0.86
<hamo> jiero: 本科大四呢
<gfrog> jiero: 啥DE 重启了uptime也从头算好伐
 * gfrog 哼哼，原来也up5天了，要是不拔插排估计已经启动了好几个月了。
<jiero> gfrog: 骗人。
<jiero> gfrog: 说谎的家伙
<jiero> gfrog: 说谎的青蛙。
<hamo> adam8157 搞到一个IDF的邀请....
<gfrog> jiero: 这是响当当的RHEL，用gnome2哦，哼哼，才不像KDE
<adam8157> hamo: idf 是intel的?
<hamo> adam8157 so this
<haoyihuan> 请教个手机数据端口上网问题：ubuntu10.04 BBK i267插上就可以通过cmwap上网 但是Noian不可以了  如何是好？
<gfrog> hamo: 啊，不知道为毛今年公司不发IDF的名额了，去年老早老早就发来着
<adam8157> hamo: 给我个
<hamo> gfrog: 额..kernel这边没有么？  cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 没听说
<gfrog> hamo: 去年拿我的邮箱注册结果不让我去，害我收了一年垃圾邮件，擦
<gfrog> hamo: 今年干脆没动静了
<jiero> gfrog: 没用过 KDE
<jiero> gfrog: 1年多没用 KDE 了
<hamo> gfrog: 啊....这个不是说不让代去么...说什么会罚款什么的
<flh> jiero: KDE是什么？
<jiero> flh: 是plasma
 * adam8157 brb
<gfrog> hamo: 他们又不认识我，也不传照片上去
<flh> jiero: 是他他的
<hamo> adam8157 难道RH和Intel已经不是好基友了？  cc gfrog
<gfrog> hamo: 矮油，我也怀疑哪
<jiero> hamo: 因为 RH 有动向要跑去 Arm
<jiero> hamo:  Fedora要把 Arm当主要支持平台了
 * nyfair 表示转kde是因为被Gnome厨喷了
<haoyihuan> 刚换KDE
<jiero> nyfair: 表示还是从少往多加才好
<gfrog> jiero: 这倒没啥，微软还发arm版windows呢，照样跟intel搅基搅的热乎
<jiero> gfrog: intel 真的和微软搞的很好么。。
<iRango> 有人在吗？
<iRango> 证明一下我这个可以聊天
<flh> iRango: 你是老哈？
<iRango> 新人
<nyfair> 那回gnome-shell刚出来，我去邮件列表问关机按钮在哪里，然后人家当头一棒说你丫不会man啊
<nyfair> 有时间man还不如直接打sudo halt
 * judezhan 
<jiero> nyfair: 其实电源按钮一直在机器上。
<jiero> nyfair: 另外，记不住了，我用gnome-shell的时候是2008年还是2009年。
<flh> nyfair: 感觉gnome3比较漂亮
<jiero> flh: 你去看webos
<jiero> flh: gnome3纯抄袭外观
<flh> jiero: 哪儿可看？
<flh>  g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT           Dary
<flh>           (object)' failed
<nyfair> 差不多，我还觉得单纯比默认主题win7更靠谱
<flh> nyfair: 也是，所以我还是坚持用虚拟机
<hamo> adam8157 你用啥broswer?
<jiero> nyfair: 玩 DoomRL给报告
<zhao> 谁用的是10.04  我不小心把/etc/apt/sources.list删了  源全没有了
<nyfair> jiero: 玩不了，最近在dominions3大局，烦心，没时间上其他游戏了
<flh> zhao: 行啊，省得更新
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。明明不是在线游戏
<zhao> flh, 东西不能下载l
<nyfair> jiero: 所以更花时间，每天发邮件过回合
<cfy|school> testn
<jiero> nyfair: 你真的是在线玩？
 * nyfair 表示elona才是roguelike的精髓
<kk> cfy|school, .. ..  ㍩ 
<jiero> nyfair: roguelike 根本只是个广度定义。。。
<cfy|school> (setq erc-server-coding-system '(utf-8 . utf-8))
<nyfair> jiero: 没骗人啊，在线server http://www.llamaserver.net/
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y LlamaServer
<flh>  /exit
<cfy|school> test
<cfy|school> 我说话乱码么？
<cfy|school> pocoyo: ...
<kk> cfy|school, .. ..  ㍪ 
<cfy|school> pocoyo: 在不在
<cfy|school> 有人有代码要跑么？
<flh> 不乱，大爷
<cfy|school> 我有机器可以跑 24h...
<cfy|school> haha
<cfy|school> flh: oh
<nyfair> 求x264代压片
<cfy|school> 代压片？
<cfy|school> nyfair: 去腾讯买个会员，qq旋风有压片功能
<flh> zhao: ?
<cfy|school> 可以跑aircrack
<cfy|school> CyrusYzGTt:
<jiero> nyfair: 多人游戏支持？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy|school§ ??
<nyfair> jiero: 支持啊
<cfy|school> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有跑.cap的需求？
 * adam8157 back
<adam8157> hamo: firefox+vimperator
<flh> zhao: 走了，想为你服务一下
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy|school§ 木有。。我自己就直接解決的，，
<nyfair> cfy: 那种二压不靠谱，得用我自己的脚本和编码器
<jiero> nyfair: 感觉很另类。
<cfy|school> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。。
<zhao> flh, 什么服务？
<cfy|school> nyfair: 哦。。只不过，我这台是windows...
<flh> zhao: 源文件删除了吧
<jiero> 恩
<nyfair> cfy: 没事，看我的签名就知道我那个就是windows版
<zhao> flh, 恩你有么？
 * jiero 开溜。
<cfy|school> nyfair: 哦。。你的签名？
<jiero> 关机。。。
<cfy|school> jiero: 代数
<cfy|school> jiero: 袋鼠
<flh> zhao: 有，但贴不上
<flh> deb http://192.168.1.111/ubuntu lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<flh> deb http://192.168.1.111/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted universe multiverse
<nyfair> 论坛签名
<flh> deb http://192.168.1.111/ubuntu lucid-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<flh> deb http://192.168.1.111/ubuntu lucid-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<flh> deb http://192.168.1.111/ubuntu lucid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<cfy|school> nyfair: 哦。。给链接？你回复过的帖子
<cfy|school> nyfair: 我不怎么去论坛
<jiero> cfy|school: 鸭子。
<flh> zhao: 看到了没有，改一下ip,,
<zhao> flh, 谢了
<jiero> cfy|school: 擦飞鸭 拜拜
<flh> zhao: 替换为http://mirror.163.com/ubuntu
<gfrog> adam8157: 在内部搞个debian的mirror会不会被人骂？
<nyfair> Custom windows x264 build with decoder, parallel audio encoder and muxer support  https://build.opensuse.org/package/show?package=mingw64-x264&project=home%3Anyfair
<zhao> flh, 网易的源？
<kk> nyfair ⇪ t: Show Package mingw64-x264 (Project home:nyfair) - openSUSE Build Service
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<flh> zhao: 感觉速度也可以
<flh> zhao: mirrors.163.com
<gfrog> adam8157: 露点是啥意思？ lol
<flh> gfrog: 我搞了，自己用啊
<hamo> gfrog: 结露的温度吧？
<hamo> gfrog: 就是露点
<gfrog> hamo: 你你你，下班了，赶紧走吧，真讨厌，哼哼。
<flh> gfrog: 自己的源，速度一流，
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • examples.desktop是个什么文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367300 在家目录中有个文件examples.desktop，非隐藏文件。 终端中用 ls 能看到 在文件夹中却看不到 文件内容： Version=1.0 Type=Link Name=Examples Comment=Example content for Ubuntu URL=file:///usr/share/example-content/ Icon=folder X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=example-content 用浏览器打开文 …
<gfrog> flh: 哦，这个，我在内部搞大概需要相当的勇气，猜测会被人批判的。。
<flh> gfrog: 理由是什么？
<flh> gfrog: 其实我只有debian,删除了ubuntu
<gfrog> flh: 有fedora不用，用神马debian，就算不想用fedora，也有RHEL可供选择啊。。。
<flh> gfrog: fedora不懂，然老哈又算什么呀
<flh> gfrog: 既然用开源，那个老哈却。。。。
<flh> 刚才好像有人要弄mirror.list,不是你吧？
<flh> 林子大了，什么鸟都有，唉
<flh> 吃饱了没事，再见喽
<adam8157> gfrog: 我用debian
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以我才问你嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: koji熟嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不熟 我在公司用fedora...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 那好吧。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你为啥想弄mirror
<gfrog> adam8157: 想想而已，又不会真搞，
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在网速已经很快啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 你用debian么
<gfrog> adam8157: 早年间用，后来改ubuntu了
<kingbo> wmctrl能不能去掉标题栏
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<lookatmeyou> ubuntu 11.10 里为什么不自带G++编译器呢？
<flh> cfy|school: 你在学校？
<cfy|school> flh: 嗯~
<flh> cfy|school: 学校的干活，都是比较累的
<cfy|school> flh: 我是学生啦
<flh> cfy|school: 你还有这门子的清闲啊
<cfy|school> flh: ？
<flh> cfy|school: 那还说得过去
<flh> cfy|school: 那么你用的是什么笔记本？
<cfy|school> flh: thinkpad
<zer4tul> lookatmeyou: ubuntu默认不带编译环境的吧
<flh> zer4tul: 真不清楚
<lookatmeyou> ubuntu 10.10 以前的版本都自带gcc编译器
<zer4tul> flh: 啊？
<lookatmeyou> ubuntu 10.10以及以前的版本
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Freebuilder> 我企图 dpkg -l | cut -f2，结果却大失所望
<Zertad> hey
<Zertad> 晚上好各位
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 好的图片查看器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367307 文件夹里有很多图片，比如照片 希望能够利用键盘上下键，方便地轮流查看图片 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-03-14 19:14
<imtxc> leng a
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求救。。ubuntu11.04没有声音！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367310 安过系统，更新，安了附加驱动，ATI的显卡驱动，然后安那些解码器，现在右上角小喇叭也有，然后声音首选项也能打开，里边输出有两个设备，一个是HD-Audio generic,,另一个是内部音频。。就是没声音啊。。一点没有，，系统音 …
<iRango> 你干嘛还用11.04啊？
<iRango> 我现在都用12.04了
<lookatmeyou> 我都改用10.10了
<iRango> 为什么呢？你怎么不用debian 呢
<lookatmeyou> 12.04 自带g++编译器吗？
<iRango> 不是的
<iRango> 现在还不能安装，很多都不能安装
<iRango> chrome chromium octave g++ gccgo.....
<imtxc> 惨了 我给我同学推荐的买的创见的Ｕ盘一个月就坏了
<soiamso> imtxc: 那个牌子不行
<imtxc> soiamso: 怎么说
<imtxc> 我用着挺不错的啊  速度挺快 也没出过错
<soiamso> imtxc: 在数码相机用，会有一两幅有问题，几率不大，1/200
<imtxc> soiamso: 数码相机 U盘？
<soiamso> imtxc: sd 卡
<imtxc> soiamso: 俺说U盘
<imtxc> soiamso: 那你说sd卡那个好点啊
<soiamso> imtxc: 其实稳定的话，全是 kingston, 而且要到大网上商城买
<imtxc> 寿命长 速度快 稳定的
<soiamso> imtxc: 第二选择 sandisk
<imtxc> kinston的倒便宜
<soiamso> imtxc: hynix 也可以，但是国内假货多
<imtxc> soiamso:  哦啊
<iRango> 买U盘Amazon上去买吧
<iRango> 都是正品，不会有扩容盘
<imtxc> iRango: 就那里买的  一个月 坏坏的了  都不识别了。
<soiamso> imtxc: 那个是牌子问题，transcend......
<iRango> 不会吧，我买的是kingston天天制作linux安装盘，现在还是好的
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助：只有游戏没有声音，其他正常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367311 各位大虾，我的arch现在只有游戏没有声音（现在我装了两个游戏：OpenTTD和SuperTuxKart，都没有声音）。其他程序声音都很正常。 我用的Xfce+alsa，已经按照Arch wiki的sound和alsa两篇文章检查过了，貌似没有发现问题。 请问有没有人可以 …
<soiamso> imtxc: 宇瞻 Apacer 也有这个毛病
<imtxc> 。
<imtxc> 我用着不错 就给推荐了 结果一个月坏了 尴尬啊
<soiamso> imtxc: 送一个新的给他咯
<imtxc> soiamso: ....你送我个吧
<soiamso> imtxc: .
<soiamso> imtxc: kingmax 也比你那个强
<imtxc> 我吧手机上那个内存卡弄个卡托可以当SD卡用不
<imtxc> soiamso: 我的那个同样型号的很不错
<imtxc> 28M/s 写
<imtxc> 18
<imtxc> 读30
<soiamso> imtxc: 满大街都这个速度。
<imtxc> soiamso: 你说的到底是U盘还是SD现在
<imtxc> |||
<soiamso> imtxc: U 也有 ， sd 也有不过不是满大街
<imtxc> o
<soiamso> imtxc: http://www.360buy.com/product/552114.html
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 【金士顿DTHX30/256GB】金士顿（kingston)HyperX USB3.0 256GB U盘（DTHX30/256GB） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<soiamso> imtxc: 这样也有四个人买了
<adimtxg0422> hello
<adimtxg0422> test
<kk> adimtxg0422, 不要玩机器人
<adimtxg0422> 第一次用IRC，请大家多多关照
<lookatmeyou> !wifi | kk
<lubotu2> kk: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lookatmeyou> !cn | kk
<lubotu2> kk: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<CyrusYzGTt> !time | kk
<lubotu2> kk: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/cn
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y pool.ntp.org: NTP Servers in China, cn.pool.ntp.org
<adimtxg0422> 怎么没人说话？
<lookatmeyou> !jp | kk
<lubotu2> kk: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<lookatmeyou> !ru | kk
<lubotu2> kk: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Anonymous-OS？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367314 Anonymous-OS真的是Anonymous发布的吗？为什么是基于UBUNTU？不是fedora或其它？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 949911572 — 2012-03-14 20:21
<CyrusYzGTt> !data | kk
<adimtxg0422> test
<adimtxg0422> hello
<kk> adimtxg0422, .. ..  ㍬ 
<CyrusYzGTt> !tor | kk
<lubotu2> kk: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<CyrusYzGTt> !i2p | kk
<CyrusYzGTt> !freenet | kk
<CyrusYzGTt> !mplayer | kk
<adimtxg0422> hello，kevinqcs
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 我终于知道比利是谁了
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<adimtxg0422> 8-)
<roylez_> adam8157: 您入门了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 了解了下
<CyrusYzGTt> http://finance.youku.com/xiaofei2012/3G
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 致敬315 - 十大消费视频之电信联通垄断 - 优酷视频
<roylez_> adam8157: 东尼大木呢？
<adimtxg0422> 第一次用这个，不知到
<adam8157> roylez_: 那又是谁
<roylez_> adam8157: 自己百度
<adam8157> roylez_: 算了...
<adimtxg0422> 不用百度
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312851/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 一来就高能... - AcFun.tv
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • iwconfig设置问题，共享wifi给手机，谁帮我看一下这个问题，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367317 在网上找到一个脚本，用来建立ad-hoc来实现wifi共享，但是脚本里面有个iwconfig设置失败。谁帮我看看？在线求助！！！ iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc #运行到这里就报错，错误信息是：Error for wirele …
<imtxc> 朋友的ubuntu升级以后就进不去了 grub那里选择ubuntu后就黑屏了，然后我一开心，用他的win修复了mbr,又用ubuntu live cd新装了grub到硬盘，结果开机直接黑了，跟以前选择ubuntu后黑了的一个效果
<imtxc> 然后我又给我u盘里面装了个grub2 启动后就grub rescue 我就setroot  setprefix 最后insmod normal 就出错了。。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312908/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 男子自称特警暴打司机 司机持刀还击 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 凹凸
<roylez_> adam8157: 居然判了防卫过当，操蛋呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 米国上次不是有女人崩了进他家的强盗么，屁事没有呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 是过当, 因为不是施暴过程中还手. 但是为啥不算那个人妨碍驾驶安全呢
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 不能这样算好不好
<adam8157> roylez_: 米国判的时候也没有那么简单, 曾经有个小偷往外跑的时候被崩, 屋主就被判了
<adam8157> roylez_: 正在驾驶的时候他去大人, 威胁一车人的安全啊
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnd，我还是喜欢可以拿枪崩人的米国
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<roylez_> adam8157: http://weibo.com/signup/signup.php?inviteCode=2645074963
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<roylez_> adam8157: 给跪了
<adam8157> roylez_: ? what
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • window7下安装ubuntu重点步骤（双系统） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367319 最近想等到5月份，等ubuntu12.04出来，在现在window7系统环境下安装ubuntu，弄个 双系统：window+ubuntu ，可是不知道如何操作，请装过双系统的高手，明确给出此过程中的重点步骤及注意事项（附图更好）。不甚感激！ 统计信息:  …
<kelvinflyliuchao> ……  论坛里面有视频的
<kelvinflyliuchao> 看一遍就ok了
<adam8157> roylez_: 咋了
<roylez_> adam8157: 东尼大木都有新浪微博
<roylez_> adam8157: 看来有微博的日本友人不少
<adam8157> roylez_: 你给我发个注册界面...
<roylez_> adam8157: 上面写的是东尼大木啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 我没看到...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你有weibo帐号?
<roylez_> adam8157: 没有
<roylez_> adam8157: 必须不能有啊
<adam8157> roylez_: afk 看会儿书去
<roylez_> adam8157: 鄙视你
<roylez_> adam8157: 比利.伊藤.诚.冠希.海灵顿
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ATI HD 5650 ubuntu11.04 启动后黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367322 机子现在是双系统win7，显卡是ATI HD 5650和集成显卡，安装后前几次启动正常，后来ubuntu启动选择内核后几秒钟后黑屏就不动了，硬盘指示灯也不闪（死实了），这是不是linux 对A卡支持的不好引起的问题啊？目前装的是desktop版，装alternat …
<pocoyo> firefox 不知道 有没有这们的插件，选中查英语单词的时候并保存 直接导入类似 vocabulary-highlighter 插件 的数据库里？
<if_else> 各位 emacser 请教个 缩进问题，我使用 空格作为缩进但是在用 backspace 删除是，好像不能一次删除缩进的4个空格？
<iRango> tab
<iRango> 我在vim里，tab的话，bs一次4，空格的话一次1
<MeaCulpa2> .
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=367323
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 愣是没搞懂 exim 那套什么模式 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imtxc> 找了高版本的ubuntu安装了grub 并且到单用户里面update-grub了 引导后那些点点走完之后还是黑屏了
<imtxc> 进了单用户 stratx也黑
<MeaCulpa2> 看Xorg log咯
<imtxc> MeaCulpa2: 这到底是什么原因么
<imtxc> 估计是显卡驱动的原因大是么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch了？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: vlc 問題修好了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早就修好了
<cfy> pocoyo: !!!
<cfy> pocoyo: 在不在！！！！
<cfy> pocoyo: hongfeng1981
<cfy> pocoyo: 密码！！！！
<pocoyo> cfy：哪儿的？
<cfy> pocoyo: 你发给我的cap的全是这个
<pocoyo> cfy: 我靠。这你都行啊。太晚了 发给你的文件名是啥？
<pocoyo> cfy: 你怎么跑出来的？
<cfy> pocoyo: 全是这个，我试了下，你是同一个路由器吧
<cfy> pocoyo: 我的字典里有，我用一台机子跑了下
<cfy> pocoyo: 那你再搞点来，我现在有机子，可以跑完
<cfy> pocoyo: 快，还有10分钟断网
<pocoyo> cfy：我就发给你两个吧。 现在没有了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 三个
<iRango> 你们在ubuntu下用什么聊天软件？
<cfy> pocoyo: hero2003啥的
<pocoyo> cfy: 在学校这边 全是联通的。 没别的了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 那算了。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 哦 确实 有这个。 你哪列的好字典 这都有啊？
<cfy> pocoyo: 当时坚持跑完就有了。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 就我当时给你的字典，你没跑完，我当时也没跑完
<pocoyo> cfy: 我晕。 跑了多长时间？
<cfy> pocoyo: 5h59m06s....
<pocoyo> cfy: 我可是跑了快两小时了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 呵呵。
<pocoyo> cfy: 你行！？！！！
<cfy> 跑了28979764个keys，才出来的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无聊啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 这个herro2003 是我表兄家附近的。改天去的时候再试试。哈哈。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哈哈
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • CentOS 6.2 扫描仪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367329 我用的是epson一体机me350，从epson官网找到linux驱动打印机使用正常，可是扫描仪的驱动不能识别，该如何解决？ Screenshot-iscan.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 lagrenge — 2012-03-14 22:23
<pocoyo> cfy: 是好个 csdn 600万那个密码吗？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是，是我整理的全部的密码
<cfy> pocoyo: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/wifi.7z
<pocoyo> cfy: 好 那我以后 就下载这个试了哈。里面包含 600万那个么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 里面包涵了全部的
<dddk> cfy:csdn的密码？
<cfy> dddk: ？
<dddk> cfy:那个googlecode上链接
<pocoyo> cfy: 你真行 赞!!!!!!!
<cfy> dddk: 是我整理的常用密码 解压密码是 agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa
<cfy> pocoyo: 你再去搞点来
<cfy> pocoyo: 你是斑竹么？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,序列號密碼。。
<dddk> cfy：哈哈，赞！
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: haha
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 那個是我下載過舊的，還是最新你整理的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，专门去掉了不符合wifi密码规格的密码，
<pocoyo> cfy: 关键是我这附近流动人口太大。没了。
<cfy> pocoyo:  你是ubuntu的斑竹么？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 額， 好吧。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 貌似是。咋了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 求罩 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=367330
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? • Ubuntu中文论坛
<cfy> pocoyo: 可是为啥人家会用这个作为密码？
<cfy> pocoyo: 难道遇到真人了？人家在论坛里有帐号？
<pocoyo> cfy: 没准 你收集的字典 就是这个人在网络上使用的密码吧？
<cfy> pocoyo: 也许是。。。那价值还是不大。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我要断网了。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。。 你说啥
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 走吧，，
<pocoyo> cfy 我还有。呆会发给你。
<pocoyo> 明天。
<jamg> haoa
<cfy> pocoyo: å¿«
<cfy> pocoyo: 30断网。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦
<pocoyo> cfy 必须明天。 我也马上断
<cfy> pocoyo: 呵呵
<imtxc> 实在没办法了
<imtxc> acpi=off了radeon.modeset=0了 还是不行
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 什么不行？
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 黑屏。。。
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 啥系统？ 啥显卡？
<imtxc> 其实原因也知道 就是装了显卡驱动 ati  ubuntu 然后升级了系统
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 单用户可以进去的
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 我这里3台ati
<mugebjgd> imtxc: catalyst 什么问题都没有
<mugebjgd> imtxc: arch
<imtxc> mugebjgd: mugebjgd 刚装上也没问题 就是升级了系统 然后进不了X了
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 我升级了2个月了
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 天天升级
<imtxc> mugebjgd: ububtu
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 不用ubuntu
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 不知道
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 网上有的办法都弄到了 我再折腾去 大不了重装
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 需要编译内核模块
<mugebjgd> imtxc: nomodeset
<Freebuilder> cron 任务都是以 root 身份执行的对吧？
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 哦  复杂了。。
<imtxc> modeset=0加到grub了
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 有daemon 自动编译
<mugebjgd> imtxc: arch安逸的很
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 恩
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 现在我怎么卸载那个手动按的驱动了
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 也可以 user 身份
<mugebjgd> imtxc: --help
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 看到了，呵呵
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 添加 cron 项总得以 root 添加啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • pgp http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367336 本人系统ubuntu11.10-64bit 我知道pgp是干啥用的，也知ubuntu中有seahorse能创建pgp keys 但我不知该怎样使用创建的pgp密钥来加密文件 忘各位不吝赐教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 456jian — 2012-03-14 22:52
<mike-w> hi, anyone online?
<mike-w> 有人在线否?
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 搞定了。。。
<mike-w> terminal里不能复制了，有什么解决办法吗
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 可惜也不算完全搞定 最终还是决定卸载了独显驱动了事
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 用ubuntu就是这样
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 你玩不好系统 系统就玩腻
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 同学的机器 没办法 唉 有空了再想想装了独显的吧
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 自己用的arch  挺好的呢
<cicada> ?
<byzantium> 呵呵 还有人在吗
<byzantium> 谁知道matlab是不是有开源的代码呀
<byzantium> 谁能搞到matlab的源代码
 * ofan yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<knownbad> @@~
<gebjgd> ofan: noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<knownbad> 松鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠鼠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老色鬼找你
<knownbad> 没没没没没没没没没没没没没没没没没没没没
<alvin_rxg> yes?
<knownbad> No?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 蛋疼?
<gebjgd> 三国无双5
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你才蛋疼吧？  长时间的勃起没的发泄?
<gebjgd> ofan: 你上上下下的干嘛呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 三国12出了恶
<ofan> gebjgd: 三国志？
<gebjgd> ofan: 光荣的
<gebjgd> ofan: 据说4月20日出
<ofan> gebjgd: 那游戏太慢
<ofan> 而且得用win
<gebjgd> ofan: 我有游戏机
<gebjgd> ofan: 公司发的本子也是win
<ofan> gebjgd: xbox？
<ofan> 手柄玩太蛋疼
<gebjgd> ofan: 我有win的台式机
<ofan> gebjgd: 有钱人..
<gebjgd> ofan: 屁 550欧拿下
<gebjgd> ofan: 比起你买mbp 平板 上网本
<ofan> gebjgd: 550欧能买个i7的ultrabook了
<gebjgd> ofan: 都不知道谁是上班的 谁是学生
<ofan> 神舟要发力的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 得考慮換 urxvt 了， sakura/roxterm 這些 vte 都有些小問題
<knownbad> urxvt慢
<alvin_rxg> xterm 也不行
<gebjgd> kno
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: xterm怎么了?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 干嘛打我名字？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你人贱人爱
<knownbad> 老婆也这么说。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就等三国12出来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 之后就能下载玩咯
<gebjgd> knownbad: 微软又闹大姨妈了
<knownbad> 你被封了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 封什么?
<gebjgd> 蛋疼才买ultrabook
<gebjgd> 家里显然要台式机
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上班呢
<knownbad> me too.
<knownbad> 你又什么微软问题？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没看啊?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 微软的新漏洞
<knownbad> rdp?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<knownbad> 没什么除非没firewall。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有多少人开了firewall?
<kk>  06:06
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-15
<MeaCulpa> roylez: imap request denied, 偶不是open source dev
<kingbo> 早
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一样
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我懒得去argue了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我类个去，昨天忙了一天，抓得LUN半数是有pvid的...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一看是自己造的捏，自己以前用的~
<MeaCulpa> s/捏/孽
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 谁能够告诉我gnome-shell从登录到加载这里面的全过程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367354 包括执行了哪些文件，调用哪些配置文件，加载的流程之类的，或是有什么资料麻烦推荐一些。谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 junsgo — 2012-03-15 9:12
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我今天开始整ppt，要讲一下午
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 关于什么的？我来听~~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一下午 4 小时，2分钟一页，一共要120页。nnnnnd
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在无锡，你去不
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥时候去，给我带快豆腐干~
<MeaCulpa> 无锡怎么交通啊，火车？
<roylez> 火车
<roylez> 估计没空买豆腐干
<MeaCulpa> 分舵讲师，可以的。
 * MeaCulpa hates automation
<qsdiy> hello
<^k^> qsdiy, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我现在，安装斯考特自称的，是个 Powerpoint Engineer
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不过我用LyX
<qsdiy> ^k^ 好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: s/安装/按照
<^k^> qsdiy, ayuh。  ㍡ 
<qsdiy> no
<MeaCulpa> roylez: PPt 是温拿需要的唯一技能
<MeaCulpa> 职业经理人最推崇的另一类人，是职业SlideShow人
<qsdiy> 我现在的电脑里安装了两个版本的ubuntu，我想合并另一个不常用的ubuntu系统，大家有什么方法啊！
<MeaCulpa> tar
<qsdiy> ？
<freeflying> roylez: 讲云计算？
<roylez> freeflying: 新人培训
<freeflying> roylez: 4个小时你不能都指望slides, 还要有 Q&A, handson
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要讲云计算带我去...lol
<iGnome> 云忽悠。最难懂了。最容易忽悠。我也要听。
<iGnome> 在这里练习下吧。 roylez
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: roylez 语速放慢，看到昨天影帝表演了么，一字一顿，说了3个多小时
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不能跟便秘患者比
<roylez> iGnome: 吾神
<void1> 这到不能怪影帝
<void1> 其他国家领导人讲话也是这样的
<void1> 怕讲错话
<freeflying> roylez: lotuslive啊，我们都能看了
<MeaCulpa> void1: 奥斑马已经是历任里讲话数一数二的慢了，还远不如他
<adam8157> roylez: 老师好
<roylez> ArneGoetje: tenzu 老师来了
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<roylez> adam8157: 把 ArneGoetje 踢了，nnnd
<iGnome> roylez: 说吧。
<iGnome> 演示
<iGnome> 要说的我们云里雾里。就成功了。
<ofan> 薄熙来下马了
<adam8157> ofan: ?
<ofan> http://news.qq.com/a/20120315/000667.htm
<^k^> ofan,啥网址y 薄熙来不再担任重庆市委书记 张德江兼任_新闻_腾讯网
<iGnome> freeflying: 你会避税不。
<adam8157> ofan: 普天同庆, 终于不用担心以后要唱红歌了
<freeflying> iGnome: 不懂啊
<iGnome> freeflying: 你自己那公司，难道不避税的？税太高了啊。
<freeflying> iGnome: 我没公司啊
<iGnome> 难道都做假账？以前不是有一个啥公司嘛。
<iGnome> 完了。那啥nick的，那老板不来了。
<iGnome> xuecan 老板。
<iGnome> 谁去太平洋岛国方便的，注册一个公司。
<MeaCulpa> 招行业务上新潮，技术上业余
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你去斐济啥的出差不。去注册一个公司，再来投资。外资优惠多多。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 那还不如IOWA
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: Panama
<iGnome> roylez: 你回袋鼠国注册一个？
<iGnome> 也可以。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 我舅舅一直想注册一个在美国，但是就是找不到人帮忙办
<MeaCulpa> 真皮包包卖300没人要，人造革的30k人人抢
<MeaCulpa> 注册个美国公司，可以用3k价格卖，还能卖掉
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教一个很无知的问题：没有提供ppa源也不在ubuntu software centre的三方软件能不能自动更新？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367359 没有提供ppa源也不在ubuntu software centre的三方软件能不能自动更新？比如nightingale 源码托管在github上（对github不了解，不知道能不能把github当ppa用。。。）下载tar包在sourcefo …
<iGnome> 岛国才容易注册。我这边搞一个，你回来吞并我的吧。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 法属波利尼西亚？
<iGnome> 然后我就变成外资的了。
<iGnome> 赶紧出差
<MeaCulpa> 瓦努阿图？
<iGnome> 你选投胎地点啊。 lol
<MeaCulpa> 外资也麻烦啊，要搞外服
<tenzu> roylez: http://www.neystadt.org/john/humor/Why-God-never-received-a-PhD.htm
<^k^> tenzu,啥网址y Why God never received a PhD
<tenzu> roylez: 不知道是不是我火星了
<freeflying> iGnome: 你去维京群岛啥的注册个离岸公司好了
<freeflying> iGnome: 你做啥公司呢
<iGnome> freeflying: 支持你去。
<iGnome> 我要搞一个皮包公司。让你的来收购。
<roylez> tenzu: ...
 * gfrog ovirt的邀请函竟然发了个doc文档过来，太不靠谱了吧
<roylez> tenzu: nnnd，那个作者是炫耀。他是个 Sir
<jiero> roylez  tenzu  大仙们好
<tenzu> 神要搞包皮公司
<roylez> jiero: 呆鼠早
<iGnome> 企业所得税25，个人再20。一半的钱就没了。 freeflying 赶紧操作。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 拜见罗姐
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.quora.com/Should-Britain-be-allowed-to-hold-the-monopoly-on-GMT
<^k^> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Should Britain be allowed to hold the monopoly on GMT? - Quora
<jiero> iGnome: 神早
<tenzu> roylez: 我觉得我们可以把目光投降eexpress
<MeaCulpa> GMT搬来上海...
 * jiero 敬拜疼祖
<MeaCulpa> 和平饭店以后是GMT了~~~
<jiero> iGnome:  这里企业所得税最低呢，只有30%，比其他类型的都少
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 蛋疼的人真多
<iGnome> jiero: 要不你去学财务？
<iGnome> 这里就没搞财务的。
<jiero> iGnome: 我本来学财务的，就是失败了
<iGnome> 额
<jiero> iGnome: 笨笨，我以前是学商的怎么都学不好
<iGnome> 这。。
<jiero> iGnome: 恩？
<freeflying> gfrog: 你去ovirt的workshop?
<roylez> jiero: 居然敢说神笨
<gfrog> freeflying: yep
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐
<jiero> roylez: 你又时候也是苯苯
<jiero> 哦。打错字了
<roylez> jiero: 你这个渣渣
 * jiero 的记忆力，连商科的那几项要回答问题的基本要素都记不住。
<freeflying> gfrog:  我咋没收到呢
 * hamo 平西王都下台了，你们居然聊得这么欢乐～～～
<adam8157> hamo: 不一定啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计需要稍等一下，没那么快都发出来吧？
<jiero> hamo: 管我们鸟事。要是Linus下台了，就有好看多了。
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧，丫从辽宁走之后我就不care他啦
<jiero> hamo: 要是RH垮台了，也好玩。
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过我估计我去不成了
<hamo> jiero: adam8157 ^^
<hamo> adam8157:  有人希望你失业～～
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> hamo: 混水的蛤蟆啊。。。
 * hamo lol
<gfrog> jiero: hamo 去翻下合同里有没有写公司倒闭怎么赔偿。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH垮台了我就改喷SUSE了，加油！
<adam8157> hamo: 可能是要上台, 而不是下台啊 nnnnnd
<hamo> adam8157: 啊？难道是他和张换？
<hamo> adam8157: 太坑爹了吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 现在你也可以改喷SUSE啊，这跟RH垮木垮木关系啊。。
<adam8157> hamo: 张是谁 不熟悉这些垃圾玩儿
<hamo> adam8157: 张不是从中央去了重庆么...
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道是谁. 都他妈是垃圾, 唱红歌的更垃圾一点就是了
<iGnome> adam8157: 你喜欢搞阴的领导？
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧好吧...咱们还是继续喷RH吧... cc MeaCulpa
<iGnome> rh咋了
<adam8157> iGnome: 小e~
<iGnome> 蛋蛋，你个大脚丫丫的蛋蛋。难怪长那么高。
<iGnome> 要记得，是我给你的自信。我第一夸你的。
<iGnome> lol
<adam8157> iGnome: 不高啊 我也就比 hamo 高点
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋不是很矮么
<iGnome> 蛤蟆。。没照片啊
<iGnome> 蛤蟆更矮。 MeaCulpa
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...
<iGnome> hamo: 放点照片看看
<jiero> hamo: 你比 adam8157 矮呢。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你是不是觉得180以下都矮啊....
<jiero> adam8157: 当然。。。
<iGnome> jiero: .
<iGnome> 难道。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你觉得呢？
<jiero> adam8157: 我在这里超级自卑呢。没见过比我矮的20岁左右的男。。。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 180以下都矮？
<jiero> adam8157: 185以下的都矮。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我觉得从177开始分界更合适 cc jiero
<MeaCulpa> jiero: hamo adam8157 ...
<iGnome> nnnnd 这又应该分出一个阶级斗争了。
<MeaCulpa> 以推倒后不需要曲腿为宜
<hamo> adam8157: 你丫不会177吧？
<MeaCulpa> 否则太累
<adam8157> hamo: 177-178的样子
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你可以垫高点的啊。
<hamo> adam8157: 鄙视～～我决定学学go
<iGnome> 入乡随俗。 lol
<adam8157> hamo: 不好看
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 被我我推倒的货，我还要适应它？
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 那可难说。
<iGnome> 要不你太局限了
 * MeaCulpa 有没有啥linux可以删了bash照样活的
<iGnome> dash了
<jiero> hamo: 去google了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: busybox？
<iGnome> roylez: 还有tinybox
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 也许吧..
<jiero> adam8157:  177 。。。好吧。看着无数比我高的 白皮美女，，，
<iGnome> jiero: 谁177
<jiero> iGnome:  当
 * adam8157 谁昨晚冒充妹子发短信调戏我的?
<iGnome> 以为说你。蛋蛋记得不是
<iGnome> adam8157: 公布号码
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
 * adam8157 北京联通的!
<tenzu> adam8157: 赶紧公布手机号
<hamo> jiero: 没有没有...去不起..
<jiero> 你怎么知道冒充的。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 我发短信了我会说么...
<jiero> 这里有几个人公布手机号了？
<iGnome> 说不定是前天蛋蛋在外面乱留的号码，导致
<jiero> 我公布。。。打国际长途找我吧。。。
<iGnome> 立交桥下，看到女的，蛋蛋就给名片。
<adam8157> hamo: 是你啊 靠
<jiero> iGnome: 你。。。
<jiero> iGnome: 玩 DoomRL吧，来玩rogue 吧。
<tenzu> adam8157: 我觉得不一定是度娘
<iGnome> 没劲。天天阴天。精神状态不好。
<hamo> adam8157: 你真信啊
<iGnome> 度奶娘？
<jiero> iGnome: 天天阴天去学开飞机啊。飞到云层上面
<iGnome> 怕
<hamo> adam8157: 你咋就不相信真的是个妹子嗫？
<tenzu> jiero: 神还开飞机？ 自己打上去不就行了
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求教关于compiz特效的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367363 按照秀才和置顶帖安装了compiz，导入了置顶帖的那个设置文件。 但是问题来了，开了特效窗口顶上的关闭缩小会消失。有的窗口会变透明质剩下边框或者关闭那一栏……而有时，最小化一个窗口后再打开，桌面会消失……上次消失了ctrl+alt+del …
<iGnome> 多少天没出太阳了。2012
<adam8157> tenzu: 尼码, 先是祝我找到幸福, 后来问我认不认识她, 后来说她想找男朋友
<jiero> iGnome: 不多，2011更多。
<iGnome> tenzu: 你飞，我打你。
<adam8157> hamo: 真的妹子有这么直接么?
<jiero> adam8157: 内容复制来哦
<iGnome> adam8157: 很多
<tenzu> adam8157: 你没问问价钱? 一问肯定露馅
<iGnome> tenzu: +
<hamo> adam8157: 求详细内容
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 尼码肯定是有人玩我就对了
<iGnome> 我先登录weibo twitter。 adam8157 等下。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> iGnome: 哥 我错了
<roylez> adam8157: 怎么玩你？
<iGnome> 你没错啊。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 逗我玩呗
<jiero> adam8157: 你没错啊
<iGnome> 你青春年少。逗你玩正常啊。
<jiero> lol 谁知道
<jiero> Gnome Online Account 是什么啊。
<jiero> adam8157: 再不逗你，你就干瘪了？
 * adam8157 咩的, 改天借个电话打过去突然袭击 看看是谁
<iGnome> 要短信轰炸工具不。 adam8157
<adam8157> iGnome: 你还有这个.... 坏人
<jiero> adam8157: skype 就好。
<adam8157> jiero: 哦 对哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 原来zsh的作者的老师是个华人，姓钟（音）
<iGnome> 硬件的才好。按一下，发10条。在公司巡视就是。
<hamo> adam8157:  为啥不看好go??  可是Ken写的啊
<adam8157> hamo: 不好看
<tenzu> adam8157: 让神给你写个一次发一万条的脚本
<adam8157> hamo: 不是不看好 是不好看
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 华人会垄断么。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你说再过多少年华人就侵占美国大学教授席位过半了？
<iGnome> 说那bash发gsm模块的？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不会
<jiero> 12.04 20天没升级，升级一次好多东西啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 墨西哥人已经快占美国人口过半了，你说垄断了没...
<iGnome> jiero: 昨天升级了480M
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 额。那么多？
<jiero> iGnome: 你装东西装多了。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。什么意思啊。。。
<jiero> 你说墨西哥人还是美国人呢
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 主说了，节育不好的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 西班牙裔美国人
<fly216> apt-get update之后的垃圾文件怎么清理？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 主题是墨西哥移民及其后代
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦吼
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 过剩的人，美国很多很多
<iGnome> fly216: 没啥垃圾
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你节育不
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实把人类填给美国的鳄鱼吃，只够它们吃2年吧。
<fly216> 我以前看过一篇文章说是占用不少空间的
<adam8157> iGnome: fly216 对, 没有垃圾, 如果你想清缓存的话, 我是这样的(对新手可能有危险): alias ac='sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get clean && dpkg -l |grep ^rc |awk "{print \$2}" |sudo xargs dpkg -P'
<iGnome> fly216: 都在。。蛋蛋。你那过时的。
<adam8157> fly216: 你要的只是apt-get clean
<adam8157> iGnome: 就不用aptitude!
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/177279.htm
<^k^> jyfl987,啥网址y 有关于程序员的漫画四幅：要钱还是要命？_cnBeta 博文精选_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> fly216:  apt-get autoclean
<fly216> 哦，好的。谢谢诸位
<iGnome> 都在一个目录。 fly216 系统带了logrotate啥机制的。自动清理的。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 主又没PhD, 信毛
<iGnome> 打倒手动清理的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是说apt-get的autoremove不是太靠谱嘛？
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你信 roylez教？
<iGnome> tenzu:  MeaCulpa可能信你。
<adam8157> gfrog: 程序很靠谱, 只是某些人用的元包会捣乱 高手清楚这些, 就没问题
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我信FSM
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，高手你好
<iGnome> 这啥
<iGnome> 不准说缩写
<iGnome> roylez: 不准叫走他
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是, debian我很熟悉的
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 好潮
<tenzu> 神这是要闹哪样
<iGnome> 2个胖子，天天就知道吃。
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze
 * hamo 求乐主席照片...
<iGnome> 把 MeaCulpa的照片，压缩20%，就是了。 hamo
<jyfl987> iGnome: sb
<iGnome> 淫妇。你干嘛。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你刚才骂胖子了 我要回击
<tenzu> hamo: 你要人肉主席么?
<jyfl987> http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/nosqlfan/~8149226/616540769/6253001/1/item.html
<iGnome> 关你鸟事。
 * tenzu 围观胸毛男大战阿姨
<jyfl987> 怎么不关
<iGnome> 你想当胖子？那还没资格呢
<iGnome> 让酷胖压死你。
<jyfl987> 有比我胖的就好
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • [讨论贴]如何通过U盘的字符界面安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367366 实验室有台嵌入式的电脑，是inter ATOM-510 我昨天试着用U盘给它安装ubuntu11.10，发现它的显卡太烂了，图形界面开不起来，只能进到我装在U盘里面的ubuntu系统（当然是字符界面） 请问，我该怎么做，才能从U盘安装好ubuntu？  …
 * adam8157 lol 围观
<huntxu> adam8157: 阿蛋
<adam8157> huntxu: 嘘嘘
<huntxu> adam8157: 常要查kernel裏的函數或者結構，怎麽方便查
<adam8157> huntxu: 翻代码啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 不在內核樹的模塊
<huntxu> adam8157: 要跳過去呢？
<huntxu> adam8157: vim
<adam8157> huntxu: make tags cscope
<huntxu> adam8157: 不想cscope...>.<
<adam8157> huntxu: 然后ctag和cscope你会吧
<adam8157> ctag也行啊
<huntxu> adam8157: tag還好
<mayli> huntxu: grep
<hamo> huntxu: lxr
<huntxu> adam8157: 有條make tags的規則？
<adam8157> huntxu: 有
<hamo> huntxu: lxr.linux.no  用过都说好
<huntxu> adam8157: 早說...
<adam8157> hamo: 说了是第三方模块了
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓..
<hamo> huntxu: make TAGS
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<huntxu> mayli: grep的，去面壁
<adam8157> hamo: 说了 make tags cscope了...
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似你不了解make TAGS 和make tags的区别...
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> hamo: hah? 我看看去
<huntxu> hamo: 壞淫
<huntxu> adam8157: 大寫的，調etags的
<huntxu> hamo: 乃太壞了
 * hamo lol
<huntxu> tenzu: 給op
 * hamo 敢不敢不拿OP
<tenzu> huntxu: 我记得可以ban一段时间的
<huntxu> adam8157:  wc -l tags
<huntxu> 1417570 tags
<huntxu> hamo: 不當官，怎麽欺壓百姓
<huntxu> hamo: 這跟積極入黨是一個道理
<jyfl987> hamo: 你拿op做啥  准备搞反击么
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中office2012 for linux 个人版正式发布！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367370 下载地址： http://www.yozosoft.com/person/ 大家喷到高潮吧~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyj007 — 2012-03-15 11:34
 * hamo 冤冤相报何时了啊～～～以EMACS服人~~~
<yinhang> :)
<ubuntu-tommy> 大家好
<^k^> ubuntu-tommy, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<ubuntu-tommy> ？？？
<ubuntu-tommy> 机器人怪好的
<jiero> 永中真麻利咧，说出新版就出了。。。
<jiero> 下载看看。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 为啥能这么小呢。
 * mayli 提问：我添加了一个用户到了sudoer里面，可是在执行类似于iftop等命令时提示"bash: iftop: command not found"
<imtxc> mayli: 那是个啥命令
<mayli> imtxc: 发现原因了，是PATH……
<jiero> 想到一个简单的使用 Metro的办法，为啥没有人想到呢。。。
<jiero> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 少年，__percpu這個宏是啥樣的
<imtxc> hamo: 你用emacs?
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<MeaCulpa> .
<knownbad> noooooooooooooooooo
<adam8157> huntxu: 刚吃饭去了 不知道...
<caasi> 请问这个该怎么下载？
<caasi> http://codereview.chromium.org/9692056
<^k^> caasi,啥网址y Issue 9692056: Adding new wallapers. - Code Review
<caasi> 常规下载方法
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助！]Ubuntu 11.10无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367380 本人新手，使用Ubuntu11.10和win7双系统，之前一点问题都没有，但今天上午使用Ubuntu Tweak清道夫功能清理了系统的缓存、旧内核等东西，再在调整里点了compiz设置，把“启用粘性桌面点掉了”后突然出现左边启动栏和上方任务栏（包括打开 …
<caasi> http://codereview.chromium.org/9692056
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 连不上ppa的源，囗囗囗囗 囗囗囗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367385 见图 统计信息: 发表于 由 zsaug — 2012-03-15 13:06
 * kingbo 头大，图片一大，机器就卡死，经常是硬盘逛转，鼠标不动，网页弹出jar脚本出错
<fvw> kingbo: hehe
<kingbo> fvw: 痛苦地convert若干时间后，天开云散
<fvw> kingbo: 我看图不处理图
<kingbo> fvw: 收集的资料不能不用啊
<fvw> kingbo: 哦
<kingbo> fvw: 看也会很卡的，不信试试15M的jpg
<kingbo> fvw: 我这很多都是40M
<fvw> kingbo: 那么大 feh试试
<kingbo> fvw: 怀疑图片解压缩没用到gpu，纯cpu在干活
<kingbo> fvw: 应该和那个软件没关系，与解码库有关
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/203563
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: CL 是弱类型的？
<huntxu> iGnome: 神你那11G的swap幹嘛用的？
<jyfl987> 11G
<jyfl987> 我装了个xp 结果有12G ram没法用 wtf
<adam8157> huntxu: 11G的swap可以随时变身别的系统例如win的系统分区, 而不用重新调整 (如果是主分区的话)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小白求教，更新显卡驱动，无法进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367391 ubuntu 11.10系统 n卡 更新驱动后，在终端运行sudo nvidia-xconfig命令以后无法进入图形化界面。 黑屏提示fail stopping automatic crash report generation ---- fail. 网上说可以通过禁用集成显卡完成，可是我的机子是dell n5110（dell 15r-768 …
<jyfl987> 这个用法好挫
<huntxu> 这个用法好挫
<huntxu> win7不止11G了啦
<jyfl987> huntxu: 有这么大？？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 你是要系統，還是要能用的系統...
<jyfl987> 难怪我老感觉win驱动支持多 有这么大 linux什么驱动不能支持 额
<jyfl987> huntxu: 能用的定义各人不同 我还是只要系统
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋知道perfmon这个东东嘛
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我机器里只有vim 那蛤摸怎么办
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥东西?
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，你也木有听过啊， http://perfmon2.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: perfmon2
<adam8157> gfrog: 有啥用?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不用看了 kk已经评价过了 perfmon 2
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，autotest里有个test是这玩意
<gfrog> jyfl987: 嘛评价？
<hamo> gfrog: 2嘛
<jyfl987> gfrog: perfmon 2嘛
<jyfl987> 还是蛤蟆聪明 诶
<gfrog> jyfl987: hamo 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 办的如何
<adam8157> hamo: NPR正在说平西王的事情
<jyfl987> adam8157: 发链接
<hamo> adam8157: 链接！
 * hamo 话说IRC是不是加密的？
<adam8157> http://npr.ic.llnwd.net/stream/npr_live24
<jyfl987> hamo: 不是
 * hamo 咱们会不被秘密带
<adam8157> 流媒体播放的
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jyfl987> hamo: freenode的人说他们会应任何政府的请求移交相关的聊天记录信息
<jyfl987> hamo: 但是私人信息不被记录 所以尽量 /msg吧
<nicephil> freenode的6697端口是SSL应该是加密的了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这里还有四张澎胡湾的券 要用随时来拿
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油
<gfrog> adam8157: 不去那，太贵
<adam8157> gfrog: 用了券 一人平均30-40 还凑合
<hamo> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<hamo> adam8157: 我咋觉得说的是奥巴马...
<adam8157> hamo: 说完了, 现在在说美国大选
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Firefox和Chromium无法打开Flash http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367393 看下图，打开Flash是空白。无法打开Flash视频和文档。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinesedragon — 2012-03-15 14:01
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: python vs ruby?
<MeaCulpa> 主席还没出现，尽情喷
<namoamitabuddha> versus
<adam8157> MaskRay: I prefer python
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: ^^
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: golang
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: python
<MeaCulpa> Matz不是说，他弄个Ruby就是要比perl安逸，又比py更OO
<adam8157> hamo: https://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/15/world/asia/upstart-leader-in-china-is-ousted-from-party-post.html?_r=1&smid=tw-nytimes&seid=auto
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y In China, Bo Xilai Ousted From Communist Party Post - NYTimes.com
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 理由
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥老外都觉得平西王前途悲观啊？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 喜欢C不?
<adam8157> hamo: 因为 《让子弹飞》早就说了，吃着火锅唱着歌会出事的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 比較模糊
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 你喜欢啥语言 目前
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: scheme/common lisp
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 沒有喜歡的
<ROBOT1024> 你们用什么翻墙？/
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 理由是 scheme?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: ?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 那就不好说了... 喜欢C的人会偏爱python一些
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 他是说py和rb就像 scheme和cl
<hamo> adam8157: 我觉得见分晓就得看十八大了
<adam8157> MaskRay: ^^是不?
<adam8157> hamo: 十八大? MeaCulpa 你们开得?
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: cl是动态变量
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: 强类型的
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: (+ "1" 2)显然不行 啊
<nyfair> python 普通青年 ruby 文艺青年
<cfy|school> nyfair: 你。。。
<nyfair> 求2b语言
<hamo> nyfair: haskell
<cfy|school> MaskRay: 你中招了。。
<cfy|school> pocoyo: 正在跑
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 那是 symbol number string vector 之間的分別
<nyfair> haskell我最近在看，觉得挺好的啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 我問 CL 的其他特色
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: 不明白
<hamo> nyfair: 所有语言都是越学越简单...haskell除外
<nyfair> hamo: 求举例解释
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: (declare ...) 那種定義出來的
<hamo> nyfair: monad
<LeithWong> hashkell到了 IO就觉得别扭了 不能避免的side effect 与语言特性感觉相背
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: haskell 的模式匹配不支持類似 xs ++ [x] 這種是吧？
<nyfair> 这也不能叫2b语言啊，最多叫装b语言
<LeithWong> 支持
 * adam8157 你们都是牛牛
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 只是因为 python 人家用的多些，
<LeithWong> nyfair: 挺学院的 就是实际项目鲜有用的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 前階段看見文章說 python 的語法內部有矛盾。
<fvw> 2b 文艺青年
<MeaCulpa> dachang: /usr/DynamicLinkManager/bin/dlnkmgr view -sys
<MeaCulpa> oop
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://www.slideshare.net/vishnu/the-top-10-reasons-the-ruby-programming-language-sucks
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: The Top 10 Reasons The Ruby Programming Language Sucks
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 脚本语言这个东西，容易遭喷，也容易对喷
<hamo> adam8157: 犇
<MaskRay> nyfair: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Blow_your_mind
<^k^> MaskRay ⇪ t: Blow your mind - HaskellWiki
<namoamitabuddha> LeithWong: 支持？
<nyfair> 你们都是夶
<LeithWong> namoamitabuddha: 你说的是这种 [1,2,3,4] ++ [9,10,11,12]
<namoamitabuddha> LeithWong: let (xs++[x]) in x
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ++ 不是 pattern
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 那是因為 hs 區分了值構造子和普通函數的差异吧。
<LeithWong> 感觉没区别吧 ++算是函数 值构造子具体是什么概念
<namoamitabuddha> 例如 ：
<namoamitabuddha> 例如 (:)
<LeithWong> 一个是函数 一个是只有一个维度的函数的pair
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • cadence IC610 在64位ubuntu下报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367396 报错信息如下： /media/EDA/ic610/tools/dfII/bin/32bit/icfb.exe: error while loading shared libraries: libelf.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 不知哪位大侠知道怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 龙溪小泮 — 2012-03-15 14:34
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 那你说怎么设计一个语言不区分
<LeithWong> 为啥要不区分呢 不懂了
<namoamitabuddha> 沒說要不區分，只是說因為區分了所以才能進行模式匹配。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这在遇扬先抑呢...
<LeithWong> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 完全做到不可能，但是 SICP ch 4.4 似乎在做。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 在一個限制範圍內做。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ghc 的 GADT 做了类似的事情
<tenzu> adam8157: 欲扬先抑, 错别字了阿当
<adam8157> tenzu: 老师说的是
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 主席不在，咱么可以继续
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 其实我没去学习ruby的理由就是ruby还是个有神论者的东西，有Matz, 这个和语言本身无关，py没有权威，不像linux kernel和ruby
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 純從語言上來說 ruby 和 python 呢？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 还有这么一说呢啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 另外Matz叫嚣perl的感觉，我讨厌pl, 所以连带...
<tenzu> 还好神不在
<iGnome> 乖
<tenzu> 活狸谢特, 你冒出来干嘛
<iGnome> 我回fvwm了。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 活活吓杀人？
<iGnome> 准备宣传forxp
<tenzu> iGnome: 那你应该改叫iFvwm
<jyfl987> iGnome: 贰臣
<namoamitabuddha> forxp?
<tenzu> jyfl987: 有一种背后说人坏话被抓住的感觉
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ruby好些
<MeaCulpa> 最关键是鸡蛋放篮子, rails为啥一家独大呢...
<iGnome> 不会用pl的。不准评论。
<iGnome> 打倒酷胖
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: http://www.slideshare.net/vishnu/the-top-10-reasons-the-ruby-programming-language-sucks 这个slide的作者很幼稚，什么都不懂
<^k^> MaskRay ⇪ t: The Top 10 Reasons The Ruby Programming Language Sucks
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Haskell 的 impure 裏面有局部變量概念麽？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 这只是Quote了一旦Matz的话而已吧
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: :)
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 来jay1打到我
<iGnome> 等吧
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 批评只能说明他理解不够
<adam8157> MaskRay: 欲扬先抑呢
<iGnome> ruby有啥独立的，拿得出手的东西看看。都是些小工具。做小工具好。
<MeaCulpa> 为啥有那么多人说py要缩进呢？ 我就不缩进... %python -c 'print "你","妈"; print "就是", "我妈"'
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ruby写起来舒服啊
<iGnome> 你不龟缩？
<iGnome> 没pl舒服。就OO好。
<MeaCulpa> #^!!=%
<iGnome> 还带:
<hamo> adam8157: go小看一下还是不错的，既有c的简单灵活又有python丰富的库...既能编译也能解释...NB啊
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: Ruby有很多包让你写代码舒服的
<hamo> iGnome: 神说话我看成了  没有lp舒服...
<iGnome> 你写一个实用的出来，我来浏览下。
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我不会码字
<namoamitabuddha> launchpad
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 狂用lambda functools collections 以及短路运算就可以不用缩进 lol
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> go还没死掉啊。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :) lambda只能一行，类必须缩进
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不需要类
<iGnome> 缩进，反人类。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 弄个工厂函数生产就行了
<hamo> iGnome: 怎么会死...人家要出1.0了
<iGnome> 可热情很低了啊。 蛤蟆
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: function自己也要缩进啊
<iGnome> 半死不活。
<hamo> iGnome: 有么？
<LeithWong> 缩进也是坏处了。。。
<jyfl987> hamo: 你要理解ee这个没落垂死挣扎的perl贵族对于新兴的go用户的诅咒而已
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: lambda就不需要么
<hamo> jyfl987: sign...
<iGnome> 不热火了。 hamo
<iGnome> 新兴的语言，3年内倒闭的多了。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: lambda太挫了
<jyfl987> go我看很难
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: Ruby好多年了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 py的lambda不够强大
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: Go很容易倒
<iGnome> ruby是pl的崽崽。
<iGnome> 吸收很多的
<MeaCulpa> pl, 7
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是配合 collections里面那些函数 还是不错的
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: pl操作符太多了
<jyfl987> pl的切片我喜欢 其他好像没什么了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 以后应该搞个iphone码字大赛，pl死的很惨
<MaskRay> iGnome: 语言设计精巧度，perl python 都远不及 ruby，远不及 haskell
<jyfl987> py的只能在数组上切花样
<jyfl987> 要是可以在hash上切花样就好了
<jyfl987> 比如 mydict{key1,key2,key3} 这样
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中Office的tar包有没有谁安装成功了的?????? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367400 安装时一直卡在 正在完成配置 。。。。。 然后就没反应了 强制结束后进入安装目录运行文件。报 Code: Error occurred during initialization of VM java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object 以为是java问题 重新安装 Code: jdk …
<iGnome> MaskRay: 不在乎效率的，都可以OO。这不是优点。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你在iphone上写pl, 可能要花上写纯C 10倍时间
<namoamitabuddha> http://shakespearelang.sourceforge.net/report/shakespeare/shakespeare.html
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: The Shakespeare Programming Language
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 说反了。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 也就是说pl过分依赖全键盘
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你去试试看咯
<MeaCulpa> 那些!@#@R$#@$#@
<namoamitabuddha> 新語言
<iGnome> 那斗篷现在不吹嘘Objectc了。你去问。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你在iphone上编程 还是考虑ide辅助吧 触摸屏呢
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 为啥go很容易倒呢？google内部已经在用了..而且有个go for GAE
<jyfl987> 我倒是觉得触摸屏上搞个forth的ide非常好
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不看好，google没啥搞技术的传统
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 啊？
<LeithWong> iphone 上写程序。。还真是敢想敢为啊
<MaskRay> iGnome: perl比py rb慢吧。除了文本方面
<adam8157> hamo: 我感觉Go的代码不好看... http://www.mikespook.com/learning-go/
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 《学习Go语言》中文版 » Some reminiscences, some memories
<iGnome> 可能？ MaskRay
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<MeaCulpa> LeithWong: 我只是举一个例子，pl代码看似简介，其实人类手指的键盘里程不短的
<MeaCulpa> s/简介/简洁
<MeaCulpa> 一个很简单的逻辑，键盘是为了人类语言输入设计的，越接近人类语言的编程语言，码字越舒服
<iGnome> 以前的有处理音频的，3d波形显示的pl。没见过rb干这些啊。 MaskRay
<MeaCulpa> 至少qwerty是
<iGnome> 除开网站。没见rb干啥好事。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你要考虑设备 你刚才说的是iphone 它哪里来的物理键盘
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: rb 目前程序员用的比较多，你说的例子，要等科学家多了
<LeithWong> MeaCulpa: 其实视觉上简洁 对阅读代码已经很有利了 毕竟我们不是只写
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你刚才说的为键盘设计 是为物理键盘设计 而不是为软键盘设计
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 就iphone那个模拟键盘
<iGnome> 全it？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那个模拟键盘 任何语言都不舒服
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 尽量减少用那个键盘才是正理
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以需要forth这类语法简单 关键词好自动补全的
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 等学术界用的多了，波形啥的就搞定了
<iGnome> lisp不更好嘛。 jyfl987
<jyfl987> 最好尽快出自动补全列表 然后用手指点下 选择补全的就可以了
<jyfl987> iGnome: lisp多写许多括号嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你看py不就靠numpy, scipy么
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 都OO了。没空显示了。
<iGnome> jyfl987: lol 只是lisp比你的forth好
<LeithWong> 要想在模拟的键盘上 只能尽量不用大小写 不用特殊符号的语言了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: OO跟这个没关系。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那要看场合
<iGnome> OO浪费
<MeaCulpa> LeithWong: 是啊，那适合写C语言
<namoamitabuddha> lisp 效率……
<MaskRay> iGnome: 我们又不是 programmer，只要完成自己日常任务就行了。管他什么公司应用
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 根据是啥？OO就一定浪费？
<iGnome> 基本是啊。 MeaCulpa
<tenzu> 为毛连着两天都掉线
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 是programmer更无所谓，看Java....
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 只有不靠码字吃饭的，才在乎语言
<MeaCulpa> :(
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 最好是你输入一个字母 然后出个半圆的补全路径选择 你手指滑动过去 再继续递归的补全路径选择 直到唯一以后 这样你的输入就简化成输入一个字母加一些滑动 你看这多简单
<iGnome> OO应该用在大型软件的堆砌上。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 以後量子電腦發達了是不是 programmer 都 over
<MaskRay> iGnome: perl的基于protocol的oo被人诟病不少的
<jyfl987> 不过这种方法 也只适合forth
<LeithWong> jyfl987: 。。。语音输入应该更简单吧
<iGnome> pl基本用不到OO
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 脑波简单 语音 你说的没有想得快
<iGnome> 那是变态。
<MaskRay> iGnome: 否则也不用重砌perl6
<iGnome> 我继续5.10
<LeithWong> jyfl987: 脑波。。。那时候就基本很少程序员了 机器自己写了。。。
<iGnome> 等pl6掐死rb
<iGnome> lol
<MeaCulpa> 那倒是，目前ruby还没重砌，py已经砌完了，pl正在砌
<MaskRay> jyfl987: forth是untyped，时代在进步，你怎么还死守
<iGnome> rb其实设计得蛮好。
<iGnome> 就是没啥用途。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 話說你現在怎麽這麽空？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 主席还没回，继续，哈哈
<iGnome> 还有一些怪异的语法。这不好
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ rb是大小眼的肉身
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: privmsg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<iGnome> 是啊。就搞些小工具。  CyrusYzGTt
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 搞定了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 好用就行 管他怎样 再说我只是就触摸屏幕手机这个领域来说的 这个领域的问题在于没有物理键盘 以及运算能力低
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这些刚好适合forth
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 没见pl的bot，功能扩展多方便？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不搞定这个，自动还款都不行
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 手機現在啥運行速度？
<iGnome> rb的bot没优势。
<MeaCulpa> 我对Ruby唯一的芥蒂就是鸡蛋，篮子。我以前单位里，我拿Alchemy乱搞，然后随便找个web framework东拼西凑就能忽悠领导了... Ruby想都别想，Rails
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 搞定了？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: arm的大概是1-1.5Ghz 双核的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ .. 額，，木有見過，，不過貌似 xchat默認有 perl和 python的 模塊擴展，不知道這樣算不算，
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 這慢？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 但那个最高频率无法长期运行 因为电池限制 还有如果你想在手机上开发 你还要考虑打包耗时 从这个角度看 脚本类的语言比较好
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这不是x86 哥哥
<iGnome> py的软件中心，你试试。 CyrusYzGTt
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 主席回来了，你继续，哈哈
<iGnome> 破得
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ .. easy_install ?? pip?? 我用過了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: py没软件中心吧
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 还有就是 如果你要分发自己的软件 手机那个网络也是烂 代码尽量紧凑的好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: you
<iGnome> 乐乐一般听我的。没事。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: py写的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: pip?
<iGnome> 卡得。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: arm 不怎麽了解，指令集很小？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: easy_install和pip都是
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py我完全靠rss feed, 看到好玩的拉下来玩玩
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ py 有 easy_install pip .. perl有 cpan ..ruby有 gem.. 還有什麼？？？
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: ub的软件中心
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那不晓得 反正arm那个1G比不上x86的 至少gcc的实现是这样 额
<iGnome> cpu占用
<MeaCulpa> CPAN那叫软件中心~~
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ..好吧。。 ub..在我這 停留在 虛擬機。。
<iGnome> cpan是网站
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我靠google 有需要才去拉
<iGnome> ctan也是
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: Ruby倒是有很多...很多网站，gems不需要中心嘛
<iGnome> 支持 cpan ctan
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过py官方有个 pypi.python.org
<MeaCulpa> cpan... windows里一坨shit
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<jyfl987> python packages index
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我就curl pypi
<CyrusYzGTt> 額 net split了。。 希望能緊跟 ChanServ
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hmm
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 嗯。win下本来没pl。你赶紧搞定。
<iGnome> 安装camelbox
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 没空，不用，废物
<iGnome> 拉破win比较啥。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那个什么state公司出的不能用？
<jyfl987> activestate?
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.2.10-1.fc16   kernel 準備升級了。。 十分鐘後重啓
<MeaCulpa> acitve perl?
<iGnome> 那问 MeaCulpa。这家伙才在win下搞。
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是在线更新内和？
<jiero> 同一台电脑，同样是短期版本Debian为啥比Fedora稳这么多呢。。。
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: s/内和/kernel/
 * MeaCulpa 不搞pl
<iGnome> camelbox是一个包
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: Debian 啥短期版本
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 用 yum更新被
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 用 yum更新唄
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  testing
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: testing 稳定？
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 比fedora小错少几十个。
<iGnome> forxp
<iGnome> 改成 foxcp
<adam8157> hamo: 都说喜欢C, Lua, Python的人也会喜欢Go, 所以我决定试试
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看了下语法 用惯c py的人显然会喜欢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是有别的东西要搞 所以先等他语法稳定下来再说
<adam8157> jyfl987: 1.0 RC了
<iGnome> 等蛋蛋1周。
<iGnome> nnnd cairo-dock把我的桌面认成16个了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上海交大用HDS...
<adam8157> jyfl987: hamo 尼码还有个defer的特性, 这个真心舒服
<jyfl987> adam8157: defer不过是为人类落后的无法理解异步的大脑打的一个语法补丁而已
<iGnome> p: pointer to int 蛋疼
<jyfl987> iGnome: 额 确实
<hamo> adam8157: 看来我又忽悠了一个...
<hamo> adam8157: 不过go写着真心舒服啊
<adam8157> hamo: 该踢
<iGnome> f func(func(int,int) int, int) func(int, int) int
<hamo> adam8157: 你学学，完了咱们搞个小项目什么的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 不过在sns中用来保证数据一致性还是有帮助哈
<iGnome> []int("hi")
<jyfl987> hamo: 你这么有空 不如给我搞个项目
<hamo> jyfl987: ....
<adam8157> hamo: 我先看看
<jyfl987> hamo: 我有个好项目 绝对可以让你在服务器领域扬名立万 不过要求你对定制vm有功底
 * CyrusYzGTt 重啓用新內核
<jyfl987> kexec都不知道 额
 * adam8157 知道, 但是从不用...
<jyfl987> 我说 cyrusyzgtt
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 又要开始折腾了（第7轮折腾）:这次主要是优化、美化，是针对前6轮折腾调优的。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367404 1,把“神之脚本”加入到了我的多WM和DE并存的环境中。并对神之脚本在多个WM中做了测试，并适当优化。（131-157楼） viewtopic.php?f=63&t=309740&start=120 优化主要调整了：使用kde …
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<hamo> jyfl987: 什么项目这么牛B...说来听听～～
<jyfl987> hamo: 这个说来话长 我打算写个博文说这个事 你了解redis memcache否？
<Mr_GREEN> hi all
<jyfl987> 如果不了解 那跟你似乎没啥关联
 * hamo afk
<^k^> Mr_GREEN, 好.. .  ㍧ 
 * hamo 下机房去了～～
<LeithWong> 定制vm 和 redis这种缓存木有太大关系吧
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 这个说明你不搞这块
<LeithWong> 对前者没有了解
<jyfl987> 后者你用得大概不深
<LeithWong> 嗯 也不深
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 你们用到redis哪些datatype?
<jyfl987> 用来做什么
<LeithWong> jyfl987: 基本都用到了 包括sort set
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 关键是用来做什么
<jyfl987> 有用redis内置lua的需求否？ 如果有 说明当前碰到了我那些问题
<LeithWong> 就是纯粹的缓存 保存结果 以及消息队列
<jyfl987> 你看 这个显然不够
<LeithWong> jyfl987: 没有用到这个
<jyfl987> 你们目前只是拿他当缓存而已
<jyfl987> youporn.com 这个色情网站拿他当主数据库用 日pv 1E
<LeithWong> 为什么会用到内置的lua 给我们讲讲
<jyfl987> 你把新浪微薄的实现想一想 想细点 就会发现有这种需求了
<LeithWong> jyfl987: 我觉得他用来作主数据库 成本挺高的 下一个版本基本连VM都取消了
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 他那个vm取消是因为那个virtual memory的意思 不是 virtual machine
<jyfl987> 我说的是 virtual machine
 * CyrusYzGTt  3.2.10-1.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 你要考虑redis本质上是个 ADT server 他是提供一套抽象数据类型的操作服务
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我懒了，不想做习题。
<LeithWong> jyfl987: 从这方面考虑，倒还是有很多借鉴的地方
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 对吧 如果你不是重度使用sorted sets 你就不会想到multi field sorted sets 我们就有这种需求
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 还有如果你不是重度使用hash类型 你不会想到 ref 这种value type, 我们的hash里的value希望有些是key引用
<LeithWong> jyfl987: multi field这个需求倒是有 不过由于量不是很大 避过去了
<LeithWong> hash list之类 都会根据数量 紧凑或者松散的吧
<jiero> 还用Dock？
<jiero> dock根本没用。
<LeithWong> 不过我们的redis也是才开始用 很初级
<LeithWong> 有引用的也直接用id了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 16:00?
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 第二章从 2.82 开始不想做了
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 你做过么？
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 那样如果你有多个hash就要取多次嘛 如果一次就把确实关联的取出来多好
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 其实这就是mongodb的概念 呵呵
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 看 sicp 没？
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 你们消息队列用什么的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 没有 最近不都是在看csapp么
<jyfl987> 还有 在看《崩溃》
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 发现做习题实在是个枯燥的事情
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 还好 我做csapp的题目还感觉有点意思
<LeithWong> jyfl987: 嗯呢 之前也有这种想法 多好多KEY sort sets有点耗内存，MONGODB的文档要重很多了 他用的是索引吧
<LeithWong> jyfl987: 消息队列就用了一个list 没有用那个sub pub的东西
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦。他这几个习题是在维护一个多项式库。
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 里头的实现不晓得 但mongo也是有不如人意的 还是得混合着用 后面用sql做个存储保险点
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 哦 你们用redis阿 额
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我最近做的csapp习题都是二进制表示相关的东西 补码运算 溢出求值啥的 csapp的系统密度非常高
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 系统密度？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 习题
<jyfl987> xit
<LeithWong> jyfl987: 我想把我们这的mysql换Mongo来这 后来看到mongo的map/reduce引擎有点问题 js解释的 就放弃了暂时
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 千万别
<jyfl987> LeithWong: mongo不能连表
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 部分纯存储类可以用mongo 关系类 像表名带map的还是用sql好 当然可以同步到redis里 嘿嘿
<LeithWong> jyfl987: 但是他可以存的时候就直接组织好格式 field可以是一个集合 其实用mysql的时候也不连表 数据太大了
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 总数据集合是大 但是加了限制条件再链表 也没啥阿
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: SICP 习题也不少
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 比如我们有个应用是查询最近的用户订阅的动态 然后把关联到的文章 帖子什么的内容从文章表里链表查出来 这个又没什么
<LeithWong> jyfl987: 唉。。我们这有个需求就是 木有条件的连表 一下统计百万级别的东西 根据不同的field排序。。。
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 那是慢查询了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 两本书我都有 有空对比下
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 最怕那种代码量大的习题
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你昨天说 taocp 我没反应过来 我以为是 the tao of programming 忘了高老头
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 代码量大的习题一道道做起来心很烦。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: scip很薄
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不行换蛤蟆推荐的 那本lisp书好了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那只是因为你以前没怎么听说 taocp 这个专有名词。
<cfy|school> iGnome: ee
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: htdp有中文版本的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 暂时不换
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 恩 我是半路出家 没正式学过算法的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我也是最近刚刚听说。
<cfy|school> iGnome: 要开始高搞智能小车了。。。
<jyfl987> cfy|school: 这个有前途 建议坚持下去
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 以前不认为缩写名字有好处。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 呵呵
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 现在发现大家都喜欢缩写，也就习惯了
<cfy|school> jyfl987: 没时间。。。事情多
<jyfl987> 人类习惯
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎么用iptables把上网流量都转到polipo上？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367406 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 acrsgdw — 2012-03-15 16:03
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 特别是感觉缩写貌似很 cool
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不是 计算机编程艺术 这名字太长了嘛
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 人类都有这习惯 用简写
<jyfl987> 发音上用连读 急读
<jyfl987> 语言上能少用字就少用字
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 几乎所有 CS 有关的都缩写。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 有关的书
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你比如文言文里 诸 可以指代  之于 这就是偷懒
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 但是缩写了就专业化了，例如 TAOCP 这名字看不出是啥书。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这样也好阿 立刻区分人群
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 个人猜测“诸”是古人搞错然后以讹传讹的缘故。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 但是并不因为知道 TAOCP 这名字就说明对算法有多少了解。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 管理学上有个理论是 人类社会是需要这种小圈子的 区分简易 有自己的礼仪 方言什么的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这个还真不是 是上古发音问题
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 上古发音有许多很长的的音被转成单音了
<cfy|school> jyfl987: 说foo bar的是哪种人？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 改天考证下。
<jyfl987> 我上次还看了个视频 有人根据研究出的上古发音读那些诗经什么的 跟东南亚的有点像 至少是我的感觉
<jyfl987> cfy|school: 不知道
<cfy|school> jyfl987: ..
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 河洛音？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 有上古 中古
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你去youku搜索下
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不清楚。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^_^，， 怎麼又討論 上古漢語了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不是专家，觉得看了没办法明晰真假。
<jyfl987> 专业人士来了 你问他吧
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 最主要的原因是，TAOCP 这名字没办法真正区分人群。这和专业词汇不同。
<nyfair> 这行的专业人士，要用祂
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 可以
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: scip 不懂的人知道个p 懂意思的人 你立刻就知道他是lisp圈的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 例如，我也知道 TAOCP 这名字，就是从来没读过这书。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 至少你是同路人嘛 不是么？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 任何圈子都有加入与退出机制 你退出了 要维持圈子 就得拉拢潜在的待加入者
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: sicp 的 p 和 lisp 的 p 是两码事吧？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: SCIP?
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 抱歉，我看错了，google 下
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 是我说错了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 像我们这种拼错的 他们懂的人立刻知道我们是待加入者
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: sicp 的 p 是指 programming, lisp 的 p 是 processing
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那个无所谓 我是说这个整个的缩写
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: programs
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不是 programming
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你看武侠吧 这个 sicp 就跟武侠里门派里做暗号 说黑话一样 就跟 "点子扎手 " 这类黑话一样
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 其实 sicp 这书的翻译里面，没有凸显出 program(s) 这个复数的含义。
<cfy|school> jyfl987: nil
<cfy|school> t
<jyfl987> cfy|school: 呵呵 nil是lua None是py
<jyfl987> t是lisp
<jyfl987> pgsql也用 呵呵
<cfy|school> jyfl987: nil是lisp的吧
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: interpretation 翻译成 “解释” 也太笼统了
<cfy|school> jyfl987: lisp应该最先用nil吧
<jyfl987> cfy|school: 那也有lisp呗
<ofan> cfy|school: 不是
<jyfl987> cfy|school: 这个自然 lua争不过lisp
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: nil -> nihil
<jyfl987> ofan: 难道是fortran?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: sicp 中反对用 nil
<cfy|school> nil probably does have its origin in latin "nihil" meaning "nothing"
<ofan> jyfl987: 什么是只有lisp有的
<ofan> 大概只有'lisp'
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 想到个典型的黑话  如果没来过我们这个频道 鬼知道 阿蛋 主席 ee是指谁
<jyfl987> ofan: symbol应该是
<jyfl987> call/cc ? 呵呵
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: 当然，人家用#f
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/mobi/60277-20120314.html?ref=ML
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 通过“Twitter”传播病毒，8小时内出现13万条恶意留言
<ofan> 学校web服务器好慢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 我其实是想说 '()
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 在 Scheme 里面 #f 和 '() 不等同的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你这个学院派怎么不参加他们的扯淡？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还有 熊猫男
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 还有蛤蟆
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 最明显的例子
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: (if nil 1 0)
<LeithWong> 我觉得。。。你们都好有时间 一会不看 好多屏过去了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 在 scheme 里面输出 1
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这个相同的代码 其实forth也可以执行
<jyfl987> 只要把 括号与边上的隔开就好
<jyfl987> 不过经典forth实现忽略lisp代码 lol
<MeaCulpa> .
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: soga
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: cfy|school: #f '() 区分挺好的，就像 ruby 里 [] {} 0 不能表示 false
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 在 Scheme 里面，nil 是一个变量，(define nil '())。但是，Scheme 的 if 本身不是强类型的，换句话说，(if <p> <e1> <e2>) 只要 <p> 不是 #f，都会执行 <e1>。
<cfy|school> MaskRay: 我现在都在汇编，C级别的编程。。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: r6rs 没指定 nil 是 () 吧。guile racket 都不认
<nyfair> 啊诺，有人会玩shader咩
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 是吧，我不清楚。SICP 上说他不喜欢争论 nil 是否应该是 keyword 因此在学习 '() 后不再使用 nil。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> palomino|working: 出来玩玩
<cfy|school> roylez: chief
<lookatmeyou> !text | MaskRay
<lubotu2> MaskRay: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<roylez> cfy|school: cc你也带 bar 了？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 启动进入图像界面出错！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367411 一菜鸟，刚装好系统ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-amd64 独显驱动没装重启后，屏幕闪烁，一次出现下面画面 选择第一个后可以进入图像界面，但每次启动都这样。 我想问提示我更新是更新显卡驱动么？还是什么硬件不支持？ 还有提示无法找到的那个/dev …
<cfy|school> roylez: 带bar?
<roylez> cfy|school: cfy bar school
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: ruby 里面 {} [] 0 是 true 么？
<cfy|school> roylez: 哦。。
<cfy|school> roylez: 学校不安全嘛
<cfy|school> pocoyo: 1450,0000
<pocoyo> cfy|school: 什么？
<cfy|school> pocoyo: 已经测试了这些
<cfy|school> pocoyo: 再等等
<pocoyo> cfy|school: 好。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: CL 能限制 setf 的类型错误么？
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: 不明白意思
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 例如声明 foo 是数字类型的，然后 (setf foo "hello")
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: cl是动态变量
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: {} [] 0 都是true，只有false和nil是false
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 和 Scheme 差不多
<cfy|school> roylez: 和lisp差不多
<cfy|school> roylez: lisper，你好
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 乱说，CL 里面 '() 是 false
<alvin_rxg> 求 urxvt 的配置
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: 我什么都没说。。。。
<cfy|school> roylez: 作为一个lisper
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 求 ruby 书
<cfy|school> roylez: 要不要尝试下emacs?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 开始病毒式营销，围观。
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: 做你的高考联系题去。。。
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: 做你的高考练习题去。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: nil
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 求 ruby 书
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: The Ruby Programming Language, 2008
<imtxc> 这工行的信用卡 也不能注册paypal啊
<nyfair> 工行卡不带visa咩？
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: 我就看了本 eloquent ruby
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: 没必要看书，真的
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 那怎麽學
<ofan> imtxc: 只能国内版paypal用国内的信用卡
<imtxc> nyfair: 没 应该是我的卡弱
<imtxc> ofan: 哦啊
<imtxc> 应该是祖国担心我的钱被美帝骗走
<nyfair> 话说paypal广告邮件好多
<lainme> nyfair: 没受到过一封
<nyfair> 啊，忽然想起来上次humble买的东西还没还钱
<nyfair> 1美分...
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无法修改etc里的NetworkManager.conf http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367414 家里用的是无线需要pppoe拨号的电信 一开始能连上路由（无线自动连接），仅需自己设置pppoe拨号，所以我就一直在寻求无线状态下pppoe拨号的方法。 一开始用 sudo pppoeconf 和 sudo pon dsl-provider 出来的图形界面多半是乱码，网 …
<imtxc> nyfair: 是啊 上次注册了一下，结果没卡用不了 就罢了 结果每天有邮件 最终加到过滤里了
<ofan> paypal不爽
<nyfair> 一开始的确是没有，就是从上个月开始发的
<nyfair> 一开始什么感谢啥啥啥，然后什么问卷调查，现在都是明目张胆的广告
<ofan> 可以退订
<imtxc> ofan: 在米国用着也不爽？
<ofan> imtxc: 我一般只用国内的卡
<imtxc> ofan: 哦 那在国外怎么取钱
<ofan> imtxc: 本地银行卡
<imtxc> cfy|school: 求emacs 配置文件围观
<imtxc> 现在我看见用emacs的就上去找配置文件 。。
<ofan> 本地银行的行用卡卡号被paypal封了
<Administ1ator> join #vim
<namoamitabuddha> Administ1ator: 你提醒我要看 vim-user-manuel 了
<Administ1ator> hi all how can i use cipher
<namoamitabuddha> (quit)
<jiero> ny
<jiero> nyfair: 支援我一个显卡吧
<Administ1ator> hi all
<^k^> Administ1ator, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<jiero> ofan: 支援我一个Geforce\ 8600 GT显卡吧
<ofan> jiero: 可以，先付$2000
<jiero> ofan: 太多了。
<nyfair> 好黑，偶提供限量版geforce2，只要$200
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 部件notes用ibus界面会崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367418 在notes用ibus输入第二个字母就界面崩溃重启 右键-选择xim输入 光标不跟随 候选栏在左下角 界面不会崩溃. 要怎么解决 还有xim输入是什么 跟ibus一样的 ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzxiaojun — 2012-03-15 17:10
<ofan> jiero: 好吧 只要$1999!
<jiero> nyfair:  geforce 2没法运行spring啊。
<lainme> ofan: 生意人。。
<nyfair> jiero: 赶快拨打电话
<jiero> ofan: 我只要$49
<lainme> jiero: 下午好
<jiero> lainme: 你好。
<ofan> 晚上好
<ofan> jiero: 边玩去吧
<jiero> lainme: 项目完成了？
<nyfair> jiero: 来玩dominions3吧，geforce2妥妥的
<Administ1ator> hi how can i use secret code in this channel
<lainme> jiero: 没有。再等最后几个结果。
<jiero> nyfair: 我已经彻底妖魔化了
<ofan> Administ1ator: 毛code?
<jiero> lainme: 哦。那就是快了——可以放松了？
<nyfair> Magikaru Ririkaru Hemuhemu -- biu biu biu
<lainme> jiero: 应该还要写文章。两周后期中考试。
<ofan> nyfair: ...
<jiero> lainme: 路漫漫修远，继续努力。
<ofan> jiero: 诗人
<lainme> jiero: 我现在只想睡一整天
<jiero> lainme: 我也想
<jiero> lainme: 把一切都推开，说自己生病了，睡一天
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡，毕业了没？
<lainme> roylez: ……早着呢
<jiero> 谁知道 Tommy He叫什么名字？
<jiero> ofan:  Source Engine终于移植到linux了
<ofan> jiero: 没兴趣了
<Administ1ator> noone take my question
<nyfair> 心灯如萤，虽微亦恒。施主要放开执著啊
<ofan> jiero: 叫汤姆何
<jiero> nyfair: 执着才是好玩的
<hamo> adam8157:  啥情况，我下了趟机房你和yf干什么了？
<jiero> nyfair: 制作才有强大的欲望
<nyfair> jiero: 半半衰期那个？
<jiero> nyfair: 有欲望才能发展
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。看错了
<jiero> 竟然是用wine的。。。
<jiero> 硬件测试竟然用wine的。。
<lainme> It's a pity
<jiero> lainme: ... http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3508/3272990954_6325f6291b.jpg
<lainme> jiero: 动画
<lainme> ？
<jiero> lainme: 学 roylez 一样骚扰你。
<lainme> ……先走了。office hour结束了
<jiero> lainme: 慢走
<lainme> jiero: 我还会回来的
<jiero> lainme: :)
<jiero> ofan: 去开发gimp把。
<jiero> ofan: 那里缺人
<ofan> jiero: gtk的？
<jiero> ofan: 当你成为gimp领导开发者的时候应该不愁别人雇你了，一共才2个gimp开发者，你去了就是第三个
<jiero> ofan: 哦是gtk的
<jiero> GNOME里 nautilus的翻译这么绕口啊，“ 个人文件共享：您可以通过蓝牙向此文件夹接收文件” 这哪儿跟哪儿啊。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 文理都不同
<mugebjgd> jiero: 鸡儿落
<Administ1ator> no chinese here ?
<namoamitabuddha> no
<namoamitabuddha> s/no/yes
<jiero> mugebjgd: 本本
<jiero> mugebjgd: 支援我一个 8600GT吧
<tenzu> jiero: 8600GT很差，GTA4都玩不流畅
<jiero> mugebjgd: 看到不可思议的评测，竟然Nvidia 8600GT的开源驱动和闭源驱动游戏速度几乎一致了。
<jiero> tenzu: 因为这样哦
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。GTA没兴趣
<tenzu> jiero: windows里用8600GT也就玩玩三国无双之类的游戏，其他游戏经常卡
<jiero> tenzu: 玩 Spring 是够了。
<tenzu> jiero: 那肯定
<jiero> tenzu: 我对画面0要求，只要最低画质也没关系
<tenzu> jiero: 玩游戏还是开高画质比较赏心悦目
<jiero> tenzu: 能开也好，不开也罢。
<tenzu> jiero: 现在有内涵的游戏少了，大多是靠画面特效取胜
<nyfair> 来玩dominions3吧，标准文艺游戏
<jiero> tenzu: 不玩公司生产的游戏就不怕了
<cfy|school> imtxc: 还在？
<imtxc>  cfy|school en
<tenzu> jiero: 那我只能iphone里找些免费游戏
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 还在？
<jiero> nyfair: 复杂不是好事。
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<jiero> tenzu: 广告游戏一样不行。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: privmsg
<cfy|school> imtxc: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/dotfiles/blob/master/emacs
<^k^> cfy|school ⇪ t: dotfiles/emacs at master · chenfengyuan/dotfiles · GitHub
<imtxc> cfy|school: 谢谢
<jiero> nyfair: 你玩的游戏都太复杂了，我看一下都受不了
<tenzu> jiero: 有限时免费，很多不错的游戏
<nyfair> jiero: dom3一点都不复杂啊，默认快捷键还不到emas 1/20
<jiero> tenzu: 额。我也没iphone。
<jiero> nyfair: 好吧，默认快捷键 dcss只有全键盘几个，我都吃不开
<jiero> nyfair: 我一鼠走天下！
<tenzu> jiero: 大街上捡一个
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 怎么能够使用颜色管理来校准显示器？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367421 请教各位要安装什么软件才能使用系统设置里的颜色管理来校准显示器？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drunkfish — 2012-03-15 17:43
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。。。满大街都是免费游戏，游戏已经有上亿个！
<jiero> tenzu: 捡到一只老鼠，它会咬的。
<jiero> tenzu: 你干嘛回答广告贴啊，对方已经发广告了
<tenzu> jiero: 免费游戏多，可是好玩的少
<nyfair> jiero: 年初那个欠损少女评价很高
<jiero> tenzu: 好玩的游戏本来就是因人而异呢。
<jiero> nyfair: 我不喜欢自己做不了东西的，不像游戏
<jiero> nyfair: 我都不怎么看电影。
<nyfair> jiero: minecraft欢迎你
<ofan> minecraft收费
<nyfair> terraria
<jiero> nyfair: 不喜欢。。。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 8600gt? 那老旧的破显卡
<mugebjgd> jiero: 不过能跑cuda
<mugebjgd> 1.1的设备的
<nyfair> 跑不了cuda4
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 2008年的设备当然跑不了
<mugebjgd> cuda就是个砸钱的垃圾
<CyrusYzGTt> http://linux.cn/article-391-1.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Pwn2Own 黑客挑战赛：火狐浏览器已被拿下 - 开源新闻 - Linux中国 | Linux.cn - 我们的Linux中文社区
<jiero> 管那些么。对这个cuda肯定不行。
<nyfair> 于是我大ie才是最v5的？
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 apvlv
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也比較討厭 cuda..
<jiero> 8600GT也上不了 OpenGL 4
<jiero> 没关系。性能足够就好了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 气愤！等了很长时间的永中2012LINUX版本居然是个I386的包。在64位机子上装不了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367424 同题。 我的AMD64机子，UBUNTU 11.10装不了。还是坐等WPS吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiejohn — 2012-03-15 17:58
<nyfair> 话说oil rush是不是一定要opengl4级别的显卡？
<jiero> 或者我也可以修复我的笔记本，$30换个 8600GT显卡或者 $20换个 8400
<jiero> nyfair: 不是
<jiero> nyfair:  8600GT是基本要求
<nyfair> 嘛，反正我也不玩rts
<jiero> nyfair: 嘛，反正我也不玩商业游戏
<nyfair> 我记得unigine只做了opengl4的渲染
<nyfair> 我们学校买了那引擎的，没见到有opengl3的
<jiero> iPad3 预订 ：$499
<jiero> nyfair: 你们学校？你还上学？
<jiero> nyfair: 我以为你是大叔呢。
<nyfair> 这里就你是大叔，别想找同党
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 小崽子。。。
<LeithWong> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> lainme: 好久不见啊
<jiero> adam8157: 她好像不在
<adam8157> jiero: .
<jiero> adam8157: 刚才说 office hour 结束了
<jiero> nyfair: 那么你是什么专业的？
<nyfair> 历史
<lookatmeyou> 历史专业也上IRC？
<ofan> nyfair: 牛叉
<adam8157> lookatmeyou: 我还是微波呢
<ofan> nyfair: 老毛那年死的？
<lookatmeyou> adam8157, 好吧，
<jiero> nyfair: 哪里的历史，世界史？
<jiero> ofan你说哪个老猫？
<jiero> nyfair: 编写历史吧
<lookatmeyou> adam8157, 学微波，以后去微波站工作吗？
<mugebjgd> 历史系上irc很新奇么？
<adam8157> lookatmeyou: 现在在软件行业
<lookatmeyou> adam8157, 改行了？好吧，
<adam8157> lookatmeyou: :)
<jiero> mugebjgd: 其实irc里有无数行业，找到同行的很少
<jiero> mugebjgd: 对不。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你告诉我谁是同行的。。。
<cfy|school> jiero: 很多啊
<cfy|school> jiero: 如果说同专业的话
<cfy|school> jiero: 完全同行的
<cfy|school> jiero: 围观redhat的
<jiero> cfy|school: 。
<lookatmeyou> 毕竟哪个非计算机专业的人喜欢敲那些乱七八糟的命令呢？
<roylez_> cfy|school: 渣渣c，又不去上自习
<jiero> lookatmeyou: 。。。
<jiero> lookatmeyou: 你一边去。。。
<roylez_> lookatmeyou: 我本科物理
<roylez_> lookatmeyou: 计算机专业的？没见过几个计算机专业在这里聊天的
<cfy|school> roylez_: 好，开始自习。。在机房自习
<lookatmeyou> 难道不是非计算机专业的人也经常玩ubuntu?
<jiero> lookatmeyou: 你说这里有几个ubuntu？
<jiero> lookatmeyou: 而且还玩？
<lookatmeyou>  难道非计算机专业的人
<adam8157> lookatmeyou: 这里用ubuntu的人不多...
<roylez_> jiero: 先crawl一把，再三国杀
<lookatmeyou> 不是吧！？
<roylez_> lookatmeyou: 玩ubuntu的都是菜鸟。这里缺的就是菜鸟
<lookatmeyou> 这不是ubuntu-cn频道吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 只有高中學歷 學地理的 上iec掩面飄過
<hamo> adam8157: 我今天觉得我小拇指疼～～～
<adam8157> hamo: emacs党的下场!
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 内存泄露问题，请教大家 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367429 之前写了一体机的项目，c++&qml写的，之前没有注意内存上的问题，后来客户说总是会死机，查了发现内存一直在涨，涨到系统挂掉了，回头检查所有C++的语句，该DELETE的都给加上了，结果还是有，最后发现是QML很有问题，举个最简单的例子，QT sdk …
<roylez_> lookatmeyou: 这里大部分人都升级到ubuntu用户之上了
<jiero> roylez。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 哪个crawl
<roylez_> jiero: octo....
<adam8157> roylez_: 我忘了下班...
 * adam8157 走了
<roylez_> jiero: 八爪确实很适合魔法
<roylez_> 蛋蛋滚了
<jiero> roylez_ 玩得愉快，别死了
<roylez_> jiero: 特别是毒法
<jiero> roylez_ 那么多戒指可以强化
<roylez_> jiero: 可惜没有一出场就带 book of stalking
<jiero> roylez_  可以选一个职业带着的
<lookatmeyou> 不玩ubuntu的可以去其他频道啊！！
<roylez_> jiero: stalker？不好
<jiero> roylez_  assassin 的那个。好像就是 stalker
<roylez_> lookatmeyou: 都是ubuntu用户升级上来的，习惯了
<jiero> roylez_ 为啥不好？
<jiero> roylez_ 我用八爪都是隐形暗杀流。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 一开始魔法成功率太低
<lookatmeyou> ”ubuntu用户升级上来的“？？不懂你说的什么意思，
<ReiFFEXzyx> 前ubuntu用户，来这里灌水...
<jiero> roylez_ 一个隐形，然后去一刀一个一个房间的全杀了
<jiero> 都呆在原地
<roylez_> jiero: 隐形？
<roylez_> jiero: 我怎么不记得有这个
<jiero> roylez_ 透明魔法+stealth
<roylez_> jiero: 透明魔法哪本书？
<jiero> roylez_ 到处都是戒指哦。不用魔法的
<jiero> roylez_ 具体魔法哪本书我倒记不住了
<roylez_> jiero: tiles的splash都变八爪了
<lookatmeyou> 着迷游戏的人可以加这个频道 #games
<lookatmeyou> 每必要在这里凑热闹嘛！
<lookatmeyou> 没必要
<roylez_> jiero: 你技能怎么分配的？ stealth 和 stabbing？
<lainme> adam8157_away: 恩
<iRango> 有人做POJ上的题吗？
<iRango> 我有一个题老是runtime error
<iRango> 也不知道是怎么回事，在本地运行是好的
<lookatmeyou> 哪题？
<iRango> 谁想看源码把邮箱给我 c语言的
<iRango> 1002
<iRango> 把你的邮箱给我，我发给你看下吧
<lookatmeyou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<iRango> 这个是什么？
<lookatmeyou> 把代码贴到这，
<iRango> 哦
<iRango> 我贴了
<iRango> http://paste.ubuntu.com/884613/
<lookatmeyou> 好，我看看
<iRango> 这个网址是干嘛的？
<lookatmeyou> 专门贴文本的，
<lookatmeyou> irc聊天用的
<iRango> 哦，不错，以前没用过
<iRango> 我去刮胡须去了，胡须太长，女朋友都不开心了
<iRango> 找到问题的话说一下
<lookatmeyou> 代码风格。。。
<lookatmeyou> 这题很简单啊，
<lookatmeyou> 怎么会出问题呢？
<iRango> 代码风格每个人都不一样的
<iRango> 不知道啊，我也觉得很简单，但是还是掉陷阱里了
<lookatmeyou> 代码风格每个人都不一样？
<iRango> 我觉得我的代码风格挺好的啊
<lookatmeyou> 那每个人写的代码都只有自己看？
<iRango> 除了没有注释，嘻嘻
<lookatmeyou> 注释到不用
<iRango> 我看其他人的代码也觉得比较吃力
<iRango> 我看自己的就觉得很轻松
<lookatmeyou> 我看你的代码也有同感
<iRango> 那说不定有你可以学习的地方哦
<iRango> 看看不一样的写法
<lookatmeyou> 不用了，不一样多得很，
<iRango> 看来我们两个的代码风格差异很大
<lookatmeyou> 不一样的写法
<RuiZi> hi
<RuiZi> who can help me ???
<^k^> RuiZi, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<iRango> 这里都说中文的
<RuiZi> collect2: id returned 1 exit status
<RuiZi> 奥
<RuiZi> 我擦
<RuiZi> 编译时候出错了 搞一天了。。
<RuiZi> libmemcached/.libs/libmemcached.so: undefined reference to `pthread_once'
<RuiZi> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<RuiZi> 帮我看看怎么能搞定 谢了
<iRango> 我自己去查错了，你如果找到了的话私一个
<missu> RuiZi, 没安装libmemcached咯
<RuiZi> 对阿 正在编译亚
<RuiZi> 就是编译 libmemcahced 过去不去。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。
<missu> RuiZi, 能给出多一些报错信息？
<missu> RuiZi, 表面上看可能和pthread库有点关系..具体就不知道了
<cfy|school> iRango: ?
<cfy|school> iRango: 在做acm?
<iRango> 嗯
<iRango> runtime error一直过不了
<cfy|school> 我都在hdu上做
<iRango> 哦
<iRango> http://paste.ubuntu.com/884661/
<iRango> 你看看我写的这个，运行没有问题，但是通不过
<ofan_> 啥题
<iRango> POJ 1002
<iRango> 莫喷我
<cfy|school> iRango: 1002?
<cfy|school> iRango: 高精度浮点运算？
<iRango> 嗯
<cfy|school> iRango: 汗。。。
<iRango> 不是的，电话号码
<cfy|school> iRango: 哦。。
<jiero> cfy|school:  鸭子
<jiero> cfy|school: 还在学校
<jiero> cfy|school: 催肥鸭
<jiero> 鸭鸭的。
<iRango> 高精度也是runtime error，看来我以前从来没有发现我的一个错误
<roylez_> cfy|school: 脆肥鸭
<jiero> roylez_ 竟然输给了一个拿着弓射击的人马。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 人马很彪悍的好不好。万一拿个毒弓
<ofan_> iRango: re多半是访问越界
<jiero> roylez_ 远远的第一发冷冻箭就把在隧道里逃不掉的我打掉3/4
<jiero> roylez 因为我悲哀的带着一个fire ring。忘记拿下来了
<iRango> 嗯，我也是这样想的
<huntxu> roylez_: 尾巴樂樂
<huntxu> roylez_: intel 40G 529é³¥
<huntxu> roylez_: 還等m4嗎
<ofan_> è´µ
<roylez_> huntxu: 豪人直接买啊
<roylez_> huntxu: 下次再买新的
<huntxu> roylez_: ...
<huntxu> roylez_: 你贊助？
<cfy|school> roylez_: ..
<cfy|school> jiero: 这台就挂机了，24h
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 编写 ruby 用啥编辑器
<roylez_> huntxu: 你是豪人，你自己赞助
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: vim
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 有 plugin 么
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 这个无所谓的吧
<cfy|school> iRango: 1002为何要大数？
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 我不怎么清楚。我编写 lisp 离开 plugin 很难受
<cfy|school> iRango: 做多你用字符串啊
<cfy|school> iRango: 我看人家是用hash的嘛
<freeflying> roylez_: how was your training
<iRango> 我是用的自己的方法，等下我去学习一下网上的方法，不过大多都是C＋＋写的，我又没有学过C＋＋
<LOL_> freeflying: 为啥ban我
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 1.8 和 1.9 有重大差别么
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 个人用的话差别不大
<roylez_> freeflying: 26号
<cfy|school> iRango: 而且最多才7位？
<cfy|school> http://poj.org/problem?id=1002
<^k^> cfy|school,啥网址y 1002 -- 487-3279
<cfy|school> 是这题吧
<iRango> 是的
<cfy|school> iRango: 处理，存入数组，排序，然后输出。
<cfy|school> iRango: 我想可以吧
<iRango> 应该可以的
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 缩进是 tab 还是 expandtab
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: standard
<cfy|school> iRango: 你大数用在啥地方了？
<iRango> 我用一下蛮力法看看
<iRango> 什么大数？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: acm, orz
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 什么题目
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: 骚年
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: 复习高考啦。。。
<cfy|school> iRango: 哦，我搞错了。。。
<iRango> 我的用来控制输出的"%03d-%04d", out/10000,out%10000
<cfy|school> iRango: 感觉你实现得太复杂了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 求翻译题目
<iRango> 右上角选择语言
<cfy|school> iRango: 哦。这倒是。
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: ....
<namoamitabuddha> 没注意这题还有中文
<huntxu> 20	3365772	huntxu	676K	219MS	GCC	1682B	2008-04-30 16:27:19
<huntxu> lol
<huntxu> 還在 =.=
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: expandtab，显然是用空格
<cfy|school> iRango: 哦。那也方便，直接带着字符串排序
<iRango> 我再重新写一下吧
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 哦，要配置了。我不太清楚如何搞。以前都是弄在 ~/.vimrc 里面配置的，现在打算研究下 ftplugin
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mugebjgd: 最後換 evilvte 了……
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 用 trie
<huntxu> iRango: 記得是hash
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 标准是4空格？
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: 这啥？
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 我用2个了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 才7位，开10^7数组就ok了。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: lxterminal路过
<cfy|school> namoamitabuddha: 嗯？
<freeflying> roylez_: 记得开lotuslive啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 10^7 大约 10M, 可以开吧
<roylez_> freeflying: 看那玩意干啥
<roylez_> freeflying: 从来没用过
<freeflying> roylez_: 你开了我们可以看啊
<yuanyelele> 请问一下，有什么文泉驿字体的长微博工具么？
<roylez_> freeflying: .....没必要
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 是不是只要在 ~/.vim/ftplugin/ruby.vim 写些什么 set expandtab 等等就直接应用了？
<roylez_> freeflying: 公司内部的东西
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 可以。但是不建议放那文件
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 那应该怎么干
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: vimrc
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 好吧，但是这样就不“模块化”了吧？
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 你觉得你的vimrc能写多少行？
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 不好的风格
<hamo> adam8157 Go真的写的好爽啊
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧 这就开始写了啊?
<hamo> adam8157 嗯..go的教程里有几个例子
<hamo> adam8157  10分钟上手
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 官方 docs 上 shiftwidth = 2
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 自己琢磨
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆，GO！
<hamo> roylez_: 主席～～～
<hamo> roylez_: 求重口味视频啊
<roylez_> hamo: 我在找n9卖家
<hamo> roylez_: 你要买n9??
<hamo> roylez_: 还真是不跟随啊...啥app都木有..
<roylez_> hamo: 为啥卖家大部分都是深圳的，尼玛都是水货商
<hamo> roylez_: 你要买行货？
<hamo> roylez_: 壕
<roylez_> hamo: 只要拉风就行
<hamo> roylez_: 你买个没app的智能机？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 所以啊 多难受
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: ruby
<roylez_> hamo: 除了没有 jack'd ，其他没啥
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 为啥
<roylez_> hamo: jack'd是你用的，我不用
<adam8157> roylez_: 买俩 给我一个
<hamo> roylez_: +1
<roylez_> adam8157: 这话是我说的
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 你不是说shiftwidth = 2 么
<hamo> roylez_: 嚓...这应用...跟主席这真长见识～～
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: sw = 2 不好？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 内核党偏爱硬tab
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 哦，那你写 lisp 的时候也 tab?
<cfy|school> roylez_: 确实拉风
<hamo> adam8157  .
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: lisp用racket默认的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 阿，你不用 vim 写的？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 嗯 我就是做题
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: racket 只是 scheme 的一个方言
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 中文名叫做“接客帝”
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: adam8157就是个打酱油的...
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: hamo 嗯 我就是学学sicp
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 同打酱油。我第二章习题不想做了
<hamo> adam8157 gogogo
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 刚第二章？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 数据导向程序设计那节
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 要写多项式库啥的，我觉得他的表示本来就不好。
<cfy|school> 打酱油的。。。
<hamo> adam8157  你不知道我度多文艺～～～
<adam8157> hamo: 我知道你度多S*...
<adam8157> hamo: 咋文艺了?
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 你习题都做的？
<vic> 升级完arch  桌面那个卡
<hamo> adam8157 系统特别好玩...sda1和sda2上各装一个完整的系统,sda1上的只用boot，sda2用来做root
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 当时除了最后的那2章好像都做了
<cfy|school> roylez_: 评价:用了一段才来评，手机外表漂亮，但是除了好看别的一无是处！QQ不能收图片，上不了空间，飞信，微信什么都没有，只能打电话，后悔死！3千多太不值，
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<jiero> lainme: 回来了？
<lainme> jiero: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 好厉害。都做的来？
<roylez_> cfy|school: 抠抠，空间，微信，飞信，我一个都不用
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 基本都做了...没做的基本也找到答案搞明白了
<jiero> lainme: 还在计算没时间休息？
<cfy|school> roylez_: 主席得名号还不够拉风么？
<hamo> cfy|school: roylez_ 他只用jack'd
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 花多少时间？
<cfy|school> roylez_: 为啥需要手机来拉风呢？
<vic> 不知道啥问题  内核 和驱动 还有kde 全都升级了  真不知道那个出问题了
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 当时是大二吧，基本一个学年了
<roylez_> adam8157: 给我帽子
<lainme> jiero: 恩。有个问题还没有解决
<roylez_> adam8157: 不是开玩笑
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<cfy|school> hamo: 这个jack'd是啥？
<hamo> roylez_: 淡定淡定～～～
<hamo> cfy|school: 跟我一样的小纯洁～～
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: +b ...
<cfy|school> roylez_: 搜索了才知道。。。
<cfy|school> roylez_: 原来是要kick hamo
<cfy|school> roylez_: 主席，你吓到我了。。。
<roylez_> cfy|school: .
<cfy|school> roylez_: 前段时间被你kick得，我有心里阴影了。。。
<roylez_> cfy|school: 吓尿了？
<cfy|school> roylez_: ...
 * jiero 也该努力点了。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似跑掉了
<hamo> roylez_: 嚓..又害我重启电脑...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你不会invite?
<roylez_> hamo: 咋重启了？
<hamo> roylez_: gnome3的bug
<roylez_> adam8157: 不会。我就会踢
 * hamo 壞主席！！！
<roylez_> hamo: 我再玩一次行不？
<hamo> roylez_: ....
<adam8157> hamo: 啥bug
 * hamo 表啊
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 看来我懒惰的很
<hamo> adam8157 也不能算gnome3的..empathy的，踢掉以后，我就再也不能join了..
<hamo> adam8157  要重启一下X才行
<roylez_> hamo: o...
<adam8157> hamo: 换啊 xchat or irssi
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 我那会是闲的...
<roylez_> hamo: 那我白ban你了
<hamo> adam8157  懒得折腾...
<hamo> adam8157 凑合用先...
<hamo> roylez_: 还ban我...
<jiero> hamo: 用什么发行版？
<jiero> hamo: 我又忘记了
<hamo> jiero: debian testing
<jiero> hamo: 奇怪的debian没有chatzilla
<jiero> hamo: 你去打包把
<hamo> jiero: 找DD
<hamo> jiero: 并没有时间折腾这个...
<soiamso> jiero: chatzilla 不是 firefox的吗？
<jiero> hamo: :)
<jiero> soiamso: fedora也有独立的
<jiero> soiamso: 本来就可以用XUL驱动，独立
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 我现在也闲
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 不过没耐心做
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 呵呵...我学校在郊区，周边都是庄稼地，然后我也不爱dota...没得干啊
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 你当时这方面怎么实现的
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 啥？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 就是 数据导向
<zlei> adam8157: xchat怎么设置被提到放提示音啊
<adam8157> zlei: 我没用过. 我用irssi的
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: list啊...具体我也不记得了，都快3年了...
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-18.html#%_sec_2.5
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 那些东西如果要执行需要第三章的代码，所以我先跳过学了下第三章
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 第三章的一部分，关于赋值和局部表格
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 不过我建议先别看赋值...先学学纯净的函数式
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 那东西就不是纯净的函数式
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 好吧..相对纯净的函数式...反正先别看赋值就好了..HtDP那本书在最后才介绍的赋值
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 这个安排是有道理的
<roylez_> adam8157: 你说买行货还是水货？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 没啥，我已经看过了
<hamo> roylez_: 壕当然买行的
<adam8157> roylez_: 都多少钱
<roylez_> adam8157: 行货2800，水货亚太版2530
<hamo> roylez_: 那就行吧...还能保修..
<adam8157> roylez_: 这价格直接行货
<roylez_> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13633420786
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y Nokia/诺基亚 N9 meego系统 未拆封 送充电宝 原装套 剪卡器 包邮-淘宝网
<roylez_> adam8157: 好，那你买俩送我一个，我要行货的~~~~
<adam8157> roylez_: ...等你买俩 给我一个
<hamo> roylez_: adam8157 俩壕给我买一个吧...
<adam8157> hamo: roylez_ afk
<roylez_> hamo: 你用的啥手机？
<hamo> roylez_: defy....街机
<roylez_> hamo: 多少米入的？
<jiero> hamo: 用1000的手机啊。
<hamo> roylez_: 1000多点吧..
<hamo> jiero: 穷人啊
<roylez_> hamo: 水货？
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<hamo> roylez_: enen
<roylez_> hamo: 土豪
<hamo> roylez_: 我坚定的水货支持者
<jiero> hamo: 水货就是从中国海溜达一圈回来的
<roylez_> hamo: 还是觉得贵呢
<roylez_> hamo: 2800都要3k了呢
<hamo> roylez_: 壕买ip吧...
<roylez_> hamo: ip多少？
<jiero> hamo: iP没意思哦。旁白就一4s
<jiero> hamo: 连太阳下用都不行
<hamo> roylez_: 5000吧
<roylez_> hamo: o...
<hamo> jiero: 。。。
<soiamso> jiero: huawei ascend ......
<roylez_> hamo: 突然觉得还是把钱放兜里好...
<hamo> roylez_: 每个月会亏350的...
<roylez_> hamo: 为什么是350？
<hamo> roylez_: 通胀啊
<soiamso> roylez 买1500 的 吧另外2000揣在兜里
<roylez_> hamo: 多少百分比？
<roylez_> soiamso: 真心不喜欢android...
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 那你现在写的代码基本都是函数式的？
<hamo> roylez_: 忘了...微薄上看的
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 没没...我工作用C的
<roylez_> hamo: android可以开ssh吗？
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 函数式只是看着玩...酱油党
<hamo> roylez_: 你说当client还是server?
<roylez_> hamo: server
<soiamso> roylez_: 喜欢手机系统干什么，能用就行。用4s的还不一样，就知道那是4s是苹果的。
<hamo> roylez_: 不了...没这么高端的搞过...
 * hamo afk
<soiamso> roylez_: 底层是linux可以ssh
<jiero> soiamso: 不一样，ios和android都不好用。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 壕
<soiamso> jiero: 没有那个能达到3210的易用性
<jiero> soiamso: 没用过
<jiero> soiamso: 我一共才用了几个手机。。。
<soiamso> jiero: 8310呢，经典，
<jiero> soiamso: nokia我用的第一个是N900
<jiero> soiamso: 赞助我一个显卡把
<soiamso> jiero: 你赞助我一个开双mon
<jiero> soiamso: 什么是开双 mon
<soiamso> jiero:  dual monitor
<jiero> soiamso: 我需要一块 8600GT
<jiero> 4年前的就好
<jiero> soiamso: 双显示器比较容易把，我买显示器只要 $17 买显卡1/3的价格。
<jiero> 买个显卡的钱我能买3个19寸LCD2006年之后产的显示器
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问kubuntu用http代理如何使用apt-get和更新系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367448 方法一 这是一种临时的手段，如果您仅仅是暂时需要通过http代理使用apt-get，您可以使用这种方式。 在使用apt-get之前，在终端中输入以下命令（根据您的实际情况替换ourproxyaddress和proxyport）。 export http_proxy=h …
 * jiero 累了
<jiero> 写书去了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|school: 看过最早的 Lisp 么
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 登陆界面鼠标键盘都动不了，求高手指点！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367451 Ubuntu 10.04LST内核为2.6.38, 编译成2.6.28以后. 可以进入登陆界面,但鼠标健盘都无法输入, 不过可以通过ssh和vnc登陆. 以text启动, 可以直接登路. startx后, 鼠标健盘同样无法输入. 在虚拟机中, 也是这种现象. 请教各位这种情况怎么 …
<byzantium> 呵呵 谁有自由门软件的下载地址？
<roylez_> hamo: 付款了
<roylez_> hamo: 2800大洋，灰飞烟灭
<fyodor_> roylez_: 什么
<roylez_> fyodor_: n9
<fyodor_> 土豪啊，这贵的机机..
<fyodor_> 那 meego 的系统？
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e74233jw1dr07ncmesej.jpg
<roylez_> fyodor_: 不是说100%有必有买，但是不掏钱，人就惦记，nnnnd
<fyodor_> lol
<fyodor_> 不过那 meego 系统是歇菜了么？转为民间的 nemo 了？
<roylez_> fyodor_: 无所谓了
<roylez_> fyodor_: 我又不用那些妖孽的应用
<fyodor_> 没应用那有谓了啊
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 vim 写过 fortran
<fyodor_> 不是，大量的应用是好应用的基础，嗯，应该是这样
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: .
<fyodor_> namoamitabuddha: 这样做了五年了...
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 拿到一个 fortran 程序，毫无缩进，91年的
<fyodor_> 77?
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: gg=G
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim能否实现将一个文件的多处内容替换另一个文件的相应内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367454 比如文件1内容： 1 a1 其他 若干内容 2 a2 其他 若干内容 3 a3 其他 若干内容 比如文件2内容： 1 b1 其他 若干内容 2 b2 其他 若干内容 3 b3 其他 若干内容 如何实现将文件1的a1，a2，a3，......分别用文件2的b1,b2,b3,. …
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 不行，自动把缩进都去掉了
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: lol
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 不是毫无缩进，是缩进很少
<fyodor_> 那骨灰级 fortran coder 都直接写，格式是次要的 lol
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 而且前面有行标
<fyodor_> 行标不是 vi 提供的么？内置？那是 copy 的
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 像行标一样，但不是行标
<fyodor_> namoamitabuddha: 还会接触到 fortran，貌似是个土博？:P
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 只是搞到一个程序罢了
<fyodor_> o
<fyodor_> roylez_: 我之前搞个 hp veer webos 机子，各种细节不舒服。应用够用，但很不完善，少有选择
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 用 f2c 编译
<fyodor_> 直接编译就是，做什么 2c..
<fyodor_> 哦，要 嵌入？
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 我说他的 makefile
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 看来是 fortran 77
<fyodor_> f2c 不是传说中的转 c 的工具么？
<fyodor_> namoamitabuddha: 做什么用的这程序
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 抱歉能否不说？
<fyodor_> 当然 :)
<MeaCulpa3> 内置行号，先去掉嘛
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa3: 不是行号，是 goto 的 label
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa3: 我搞错了
<fyodor_> lol
<MeaCulpa3> lol
<MeaCulpa3> ggVG, 100<, gg=G
<namoamitabuddha> gg=G 貌似不会调整缩进，要么我缺少 vimplugin?
<namoamitabuddha> 他只会去掉所有缩进
<namoamitabuddha> ft 是 fortran
<fyodor_> 貌似是个非公有子程序，不然不必这般费事..
<MeaCulpa3> 不知了，从没开过fortran src, 你拿主席配置嘛。但这个和配置应该无关
<fyodor_> vim 对 fortran77 支持常抽风，不必去折腾
<MeaCulpa3> 自己写个程序吧，哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> 什么非公有子程序
<fyodor_> 你自己的，模块化弱弱的
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 只写过 f90
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/792fca4ajw1dr0s6kfsxrj.jpg
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: 楼上收发室的小姑娘，用 ip
 * CyrusYzGTt 切莫順勢糊塗，逆勢犯渾
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 啥，， 偉大的光明正確的 roylez_
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 我没戴帽子啊，不用怕
<MeaCulpa3> roylez_: 前台还是mailroom?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: mailroom
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. —— ——
<MeaCulpa3> roylez_: 难看
<MeaCulpa3> roylez_: 前台还行，就是个子太小
<roylez_> hamo: 还在不？我去刷重口视频了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: 都不记得长啥样
<hamo> roylez_: 在..刚洗衣服去了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: 说上海话的女人天生怕
<MeaCulpa3> roylez_: 你怕偶不怕
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: 女人说上海话，感觉像负资产
 * kenifanying 下载了一个Longman Pronunciation Dictionary for Lingvo的dsl 格式的字典给goldendict 用，将En-En-LongmanPronunciation3.05-06-2009.dsl.rar解压后得到一个文件名为En-En-Longman_Pronunciation_abrv的文件，这个文件是干什么用的？ 有没必要用dictzip 压缩下？
<MeaCulpa3> http://www.activestate.com/ 也开始搞PaaS了
<^k^> MeaCulpa3,啥网址y ActiveState Software - Code to Cloud: Smarter, Safer, Faster | ActiveState
 * kenifanying En-En-Longman_Pronunciation_abrv.dsl
<MeaCulpa3> roylez_: 上海话基本都是单音节，干脆，单刀直入
<MeaCulpa3> roylez_: 不过的确生硬
<MeaCulpa3> 粤语好，音多
<CyrusYzGTt> 蔭多
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312843/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 教他们中文那个人的节操呢?! - AcFun.tv
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • grub中有个vga参数,怎么没有1366x768呢? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367460 grub中有个vga参数,怎么没有1366x768呢? 哥们的笔记本都是这个分辨呀..... 彩度\解析度 640x480 800x600 1024x768 1280x1024 bit 256 769 771 773 775 8 bit 32768 784 787 790 793 15 bit 65536 785 788 791 794 16 bit 16.8M 786 789 792 795 32 bit 统计信息: 发表于 由 赶集人 —  …
<adam8157> roylez_: 上古巨坟
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: lsys_p 是什么陈旧的参数
<worm> grub version?
<worm> grub2有...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac313327/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 当年的光电总菊太毒害青少年了 - AcFun.tv
<fyodor_> 什么 lsys_p? namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: ld 的某个参数，他的 Makefile 里面写着的，可能 timeout 了
<fyodor_> 为毛今儿个 乌有，中华，四月 诸论坛都歇菜了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 擦 当时看这种风格的都很可怕啊
<fyodor_> namoamitabuddha: 没见过呢
<using9> 大伙用alsa还是oss？
<imtxc> using9: alsa
<yall> alsa
<using9> 我的atom上网本alsa常会卡住
<imtxc> NND 每年春天的感冒如期而至了。
<using9> imdiot, 你有没有卡住的情况
<using9> imdiot, 你也干嘛啦？哈哈，缘分啦。
 * imtxc 难不成我真有必要换名字了
<byzantium> linux下能解压7z文件吗
<namoamitabuddha> p7zip
<worm> my SCIM was not working. could anyone help me?
<imtxc> 跟那个什么优化大师的作者老让人误会  还老麻烦imdiot，虽然没见过他说话
<worm> wo de SCIM bu gong zuo le, you ren neng bang wo ma ?
<alvin_rxg> worm: [AUTO] *Warning* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<imtxc> worm: remove it
<using9> 我的机器常常有假休眠情况，例如正在更新包，鼠标键盘不懂，进度就停了。稍微动一下又开始了
<using9> 很奇怪
<imtxc> worm: fcitx or ibus
<kenifanying> worm, try fcitx!
<using9> 看样子他应该能看到中文，大伙尽管用国语回复他，哈哈。
<fyodor_> lol 为毛众人回复都鸟语..
<worm> I'll try ibus... Thanks... Chinese: View Only~~~
<cfy> 啊。。。
<cfy> windows共享没开啊。。
<kenifanying> worm, 用ibus-pin或者fcitx吧，不要用scim那个古董级的输入法了
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<cfy> kenifanying: 你怎么需要？
<cfy> kenifanying: 你不温州的？
<cfy> pocoyo: 明天才能知道了。。。估计没戏。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 也不一定。。。。
<kenifanying> cfy, ?
<worm> zhi qian zai 9.04 shang jiu shi yong SCIM de a, bu xiang huan...
<alvin_rxg> worm: [AUTO] *Warning* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<cfy> kenifanying: 哦。sorry,可能我记错nick了
<pocoyo> cfy: 没关系。
<imtxc> 住的地方能搜到个无线网络 密码12345678 我在arch里面用wicd 连接正常 同宿舍同学用ubuntu无法搜索到，我在debian下用wicd可以搜索到但是无法获取IP，真奇怪
<cfy> imtxc: 或许信号问题吧
<cfy> imtxc: 驱动也都不太一样
<imtxc> cfy: o...
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: http://www.math.wustl.edu/~victor/utility/matlab/matlab.zip
 * kenifanying 下载了一个Longman Pronunciation Dictionary for Lingvo的dsl 格式的字典给goldendict 用，将En-En-LongmanPronunciation3.05-06-2009.dsl.rar解压后得到一个文件名为En-En-Longman_Pronunciation_abrv.rar的文件，这个文件是干什么用的？ 有没必要用dictzip 压缩下？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: matlab?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对，早期的版本的源代码。是 1.0 之前的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: nb...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 现在貌似很多代码也是公开着的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有些
<worm> Finished installing ibus-pinyin. Then what do I need to do? Reboot?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 现在是商业软件吧
<fyodor_> ？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，不过有些自带函数貌似还能看到源代码，不太清楚，我也不确定
<worm> Each time I send the pinyin, alvin would give me a warning...
<worm> Like worm: [AUTO] *Warning* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<^k^> worm,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<worm> God knows...
<fyodor_> namoamitabuddha: '82 version of MATLAB...
<kenifanying> worm, 看下有没有im-switch，用im-switch切换输入法到ibus，退出系统，重新登录
<fyodor_> 从哪搞的这包？
<kenifanying> worm, debian的话默认是用im-config
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 对
<worm> Y. I'm gonna restart X...
<worm> See y'all later.
<fyodor_> namoamitabuddha: 你那边显然是编译不了了？
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 可以编译
<fyodor_> 哪有 sys_p
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: Makefile
<fyodor_> ...我的意思是外部库 sys_p 到哪有
<worm_> 终于有中文了，Happy~~
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 不需要
<roylez_> adam8157: 看完了，好反动
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: posix
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 看过么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/recursive.html
<^k^> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y RECURSIVE FUNCTIONS OF SYMBOLIC EXPRESSIONS AND THEIR COMPUTATION BY MACHINE (Part I) (12-May-1998)
<fyodor_> 有什么用这个编译出的 matlab
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<fyodor_> 命令行的，倒是方便 lol namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 没用的，只是尝试下。
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 主要是看不懂代码
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac313580/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 乐嘉你好♂强壮 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 我一直觉得他是个受呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 你动心了?
<roylez_> adam8157: .....
<fyodor_> namoamitabuddha: 它貌似实现了现代 matlab 的核心功能..
<adam8157> roylez_: 俯卧撑去了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你在桥上做俯卧撑？
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 哦？
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 早期的 Lisp 现在还能看懂
 * MeaCulpa3 睡觉
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac311549/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 16岁少年网吧开挂，被人尖刀刺穿脑袋 - AcFun.tv
<fyodor_> 特征值，范数都能解 namoamitabuddha
<imtxc> adam8157 你的这个ac有点猛
<worm_> roylez_ 这可是Ubuntu IRC~~你这都是些神马啊？
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 这么多文件怎么看
<roylez_> worm_: 我是这里的城管
<imtxc> 有人挑战主席 围观
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 还有没有缩进很难受
<fyodor_> 你要看 .f 源码么？要用只要看 matlab.hlp
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 能不能在UBUNTU上架设私有云存储服务 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367467 标题复杂了点,其实要求就是像UBUNTU ONE, yun.io一样的同步备份,自己企业内部架设,跨平台支持LINUX的,我用的UBUNTU,总不能架设起来我不能用吧. 网上看到两个在WIN下架设的软件,但是没有LINUX客户端,这个坚决不符合要求. 各位有好建 …
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 另外语法不了解很难看懂
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 当然是看代码。我又不用 matlab
<imtxc> hamo: 你帽子呢
<fyodor_> 看这做什么哦，想要里面的子程序实现，网上都有 f90 格式的
<adam8157> roylez_: 果然开挂啊
<fyodor_> 都 21c 了，谁还读源代码...lol namoamitabuddha
<roylez_> adam8157: 和珅做主持，有莫名的幽默感
<fyodor_> 这是标准的早期 77 格式...
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 网上 f90?
<imtxc> 连我的无线驱动都删了
<hamo> imtxc: 我没帽子啊..
<fyodor_> 当然 namoamitabuddha
<imtxc> hamo: 哦 记错了 那天kick我的是tenzu
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 给 URI
<roylez_> adam8157: 尼玛这得开多大的挂啊
<fyodor_> netlib，我还不知道你要做什么...
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac311549/
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac312102/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 【福利】传说中班级里只有一个男生的后果 - AcFun.tv
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 数值计算上 octave 和 matlab 差别大么
<fyodor_> 都没有深入用过，但估计没啥差别。据说后来的 matlab 计算程序改用了 c
<namoamitabuddha> 是用 C, 用 C 的是闭源的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac310881/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 找不到男友不是你的错，是时辰的错 从此我相信爱情了2 - AcFun.tv
<fyodor_> 数值算法都公开的，所以它们的区别不在这儿
<namoamitabuddha> 那在哪里呢
<fyodor_> 用户啊.. matlab 那多大的扩展包啊
<namoamitabuddha> 我看见说 matlab 的 performance 比 octave 好的多
<fyodor_> namoamitabuddha: 要看什么方面的数值计算和多大规模的。小打小闹的一定没有差别
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 算了，这太无聊。
<fyodor_> 是，不知道你到底想搞清楚啥。lol
<namoamitabuddha> fyodor_: 求 conditon number 是近似算法么？
<fyodor_> 不懂 condition number..
<Freebuilder> mutt 已读邮件被移到了我指定的 inbox，但启动 mutt 显示不了 inbox 的邮件。
<Freebuilder> 再次启动 mutt 邮件看不到了
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: press C, chose inbox
<fyodor_> namoamitabuddha: 哦，这个概念在矩阵论中学过。不过我是工科，尚没有这个需要，基本学过即忘。:P
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 为什么要输入 =inbox，要加个等号才行
<drovencrazy> clear
<knownbad> So you said.
<Laputa> 我用urxvt ssh 一个server， 为啥 vim 没颜色呢。。。
<^k^>  06:10
<knownbad> vim是色盲
<Pwnna> ..
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-16
<metbsd> qmv档案在linux下没法播放的吧
<samul> 早
<kingbo> 早
<samul> irc能讨论18大吗，会不会监控了啊
<knownbad> 你试试不就知道了吗？
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 如果要安squeeze，自己下载“debootstrap_1.0.26+squeeze1_all.deb”和直接安装有什 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367486 如果要安装蝶变squeeze，自己下载“debootstrap_1.0.26+squeeze1_all.deb”和直接安装有什么区别？ 是为了和要安的squeeze版本保持一致吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lwaterl — 2012-03-16 9:15
<proyj> 都跑到这了啊
<proyj> arch-cn都没人，好冷，来这暖和下
<kingbo> arch-cn:欢迎欢迎
<proyj> 哈哈，难道都集体叛逃了
<proyj> kingbo: 还活着
<kingbo> proyj: 大家都活着，而且活得很好，只是比较忙
<proyj> kingbo: 课间休息下
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<kingbo> proyj: 鼓励挑逗带帽的，他们一向有求必应
<proyj> kingbo:  你是说 ^k^ 和 ChanServ 这两位啊，没睡觉吧
<proyj> kingbo: 看着像police
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中office2012 ppt 应用不完全评测（视频哦） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367489 做了一个永中office2012 ppt组件的不完全评测，用过永中的都知道ppt是永中比较薄弱的一块应用，这次看看永中有没有改进~！ 视频地址： http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzY2NTg2NTQ4.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyj007 — 2012- …
<Laputa> 12.4 lts什么时候出
<roylez> 名字都写了是12.4
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ZIP压缩包不能托放了。怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367492 新装的11.10突然发现我的zip压缩包不能拖放文件进去。怎么回事？一下子还想不出来怎么找问题呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sanz — 2012-03-16 9:50
<proyj> 谁知道 这个包有什么作用？ kcm-qt-graphicssystem
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋你活了
<huntxu> adam8157: 40G的賣529了，好糾結
<adam8157> huntxu: 买俩 给我一个
<huntxu> adam8157: .
<hamo> adam8157: 你肿么了？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯? 咋了?
<hamo> huntxu: adam8157: 蛋蛋你活了
<adam8157> hamo: 上线而已
<hamo> adam8157: .
<hamo> roylez: 壕，你下单啦？
<roylez> hamo: .
<roylez> hamo: 我穷到嚎了
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你又归位咯
<huntxu> roylez: 窮到把lack
<adam8157> roylez: 用N9的壕啊
<huntxu> roylez: 窮到把lack of memory看成lack of money
<roylez> huntxu: 本来就是等同的啊
<huntxu> 還可以窮到把perl的變量命名成 $_$
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋你不讲信用，答应送我的，结果一直没寄来。害我卖血给自己买
<hamo> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> roylez: 壕
<adam8157> roylez: 买的行货水货?
<huntxu> roylez: 把娃賣了買手機
<huntxu> 比賣腎的強
<roylez> adam8157: 行货
<adam8157> roylez: 淘宝? 京东什么的2998
 * gfrog mor.
<roylez> adam8157: 2800
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<tenzu> roylez: 主席买了嘛？
<roylez> tenzu: 下单了
<LeithWong> lumia?
<tenzu> roylez: 要买嘛？
<roylez> tenzu: N9
<roylez> tenzu: 不过最近跌得真快呢
<LeithWong> Meego不是放弃了么
<roylez> Linux电脑又有多少市场呢，咱不care
<huntxu> roylez: 相機多少mega？8？
<LeithWong> 不过 至少有应用玩才行啊。。。木有开发者 手机还是跟PC上的差好多
<roylez> huntxu: .
<roylez> LeithWong: 我需要用的，我能搞定。我不能搞定的，爷不用
<LeithWong> 有气魄
<roylez> LeithWong: 如果你要用 jack'd ，那真没办法 lol
<huntxu> LeithWong: 主席自己寫程序的
<huntxu> LeithWong: 缺什麽，就寫什麽
<roylez> huntxu: ssh上去直接dpkg
<tenzu> roylez: 这机器有那么拉风么？
<huntxu> tenzu: 那得看誰用
<roylez> tenzu: 必须有
<tenzu> huntxu: 比如你用呢？
<roylez> tenzu: 你搜索下 N9 vs iphone4s
<huntxu> tenzu: 秒殺師妹
<roylez> huntxu: 就知道师妹
<roylez> huntxu: 把你以前的同事，介绍俩
<tenzu> roylez: 主席你才是奢侈品小王纸
<huntxu> roylez: 秒殺師弟也行
<LeithWong> huntxu: roylez 主席威武。。。主席时间好多。。。
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 素質太差，你看不上的
<tenzu> huntxu: 你什么时候能秒杀师姐
<roylez> huntxu: 我口味重，不怕
<huntxu> tenzu: 師姐不用秒
<huntxu> tenzu: 那是毫秒級別的
<roylez> huntxu: ......
<tenzu> huntxu: 改天我得找你拜师了
<LeithWong> 主席还单身？
<huntxu> tenzu: 怨爹媽
<roylez> tenzu: huntxu 是靓仔
<roylez> LeithWong: 又单身了
<tenzu> roylez: 似乎见过胡须的侧脸
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥选N9啊 软件少很多啊
<roylez> adam8157: 拉风啊
<roylez> adam8157: 尼玛谁在乎软件啊
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么拉风了?
<jiero> hu
<roylez> adam8157: 你这种蛋蛋脑袋是没办法理解的
<jiero> huntxu: ..
<adam8157> roylez: 中午问问同事, 他也特别想买N9
<roylez> adam8157: dpkg, ssh，光这俩关键字，我就坐不住了
 * hamo 难道大家都看中了meego  Debian的心？
<adam8157> roylez: ssh别人也有啊
<roylez> adam8157: android也有ssh server，不过是基于java的。。。上去top一把，大把的java应用，所以android费电又慢
<adam8157> roylez: 这样
<tenzu> android给我山寨的赶脚
<roylez> adam8157: 所以android才好拿神马双核大内存作为卖点。这跟几年前java风头正旺的时候卖电脑一个德性
<jiero> bulabula
<jiero> huntxu: 给照片啊。
<adam8157> huntxu: 给照片啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://stepinto.github.com/android-sshd/snapshots/0.0.1/putty.png
<roylez> adam8157: cpu 0%，load都3了
<jiero> adam8157: 高清照上来
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> 哪个平台开始堆硬件，他销售一定成功，东西一定屎
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 苹果一直在堆硬件
<adam8157> hamo: 尼码哪个customer又买4.9的服务了... 都多少年了还不放过
<jiero> roylez: huntxu和你一个德行。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...4都到9啦？我度还在用4u3...
<jiero> roylez: 还有ofan
<hamo> adam8157: 现在还有4的
<CatScarlet> 大家好
<roylez> adam8157: 把查户口的ban了吧
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<^k^> CatScarlet, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<roylez> adam8157: 有人给钱你还不乐意呢
<adam8157> hamo: ... 真是不能理解新的用4的
<roylez> adam8157: 果然豪
<adam8157> roylez: 和我的薪水有直接关系么..
<hamo> adam8157: 我也觉得...不过说实话，6上的32的内核确实不如5上的健壮
<jiero> adam8157: 什么4的。
<roylez> adam8157: 间接的关系也是关系
<jiero> 4.9的？
<adam8157> jiero: RHEL4 系列
<jiero> 哦。
<roylez> hamo: 2.6.32？
<CatScarlet> 、topic
<hamo> roylez: .
<roylez> hamo: 这个版本的内核就是坑爹用的啊
<hamo> adam8157: 你难道又接了4.9的errata?
<adam8157> hamo: 还没, 4.9一年一个errata就不错了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 苹果从没使劲宣传cpu和显卡
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我说的是堆cpu那种
<hamo> roylez: 不能同意更多
<MeaCulpa> hamo: Engnese
<MeaCulpa> 2.6.32 我用了半年吧，没啥不好
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.2.9-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Mar 2 23:26:42 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<MeaCulpa> 之后机箱喇叭的设备名字就变了...
<MeaCulpa> Linux machanus.ibm.com 3.0.6-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Oct 18 08:48:27 EDT 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你升的挺勤快
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 好像有11了，还没来得及升级呢
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 等emerge好world,就去升级内核
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 型号单一而已，也宣传CPU的，性能一般放前2位。
<MeaCulpa> 何必呢，还要升模块，至少显卡，先升内核啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 硬件更新没Android系快
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为别的厂商大多用其他人的东西，没资格
<cfy> MeaCulpa: windower...
<adam8157> hamo: 第一次用hack的方式测内核
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Widower?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我同学插上USB键盘，然后死机了。。。win7  刚刚。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Android有个比较，苹果又没
<cfy> MeaCulpa: windower
<MeaCulpa> cfy: window girl?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你不是喜欢用win么？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: window guy
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 谁说我喜欢了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 被迫
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你说的不算，别人说的算。
<MeaCulpa> -_-! 随你们说
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠
<cfy> jiero: 继而哦
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> cfy: 你今天的单词背完了？
<cfy> tenzu: 腾腾好
<cfy> roylez: 啊，没有。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 大胡子好
<roylez> cfy: 滚去背单词，nnnnd
<cfy> roylez: okay..
<hamo> adam8157: 犇...你写了个module?
<jiero> cfy：蹭饭鸭
<jiero> cfy///
<jiero> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> jiero: .
<tenzu> cfy: 处方药
<cfy> tenzu: 疼足
<jiero> cfy 寸发鸭
<cfy> jiero: 。。
<tenzu> cfy: 冲锋衣
<tenzu> cfy: 我知道了, 你是成方圆
<adam8157> hamo: 让一个函数更快的overflow
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu 12.04 安装出错，求帮助 SOS！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367500 昨晚U盘安装Kubuntu12.04，在开始安装时我选择了中文，然后install，当我选择手动分区完后选择时区点击继续时报错了，弹出对话框错误信息如下： ubi-console-setup crashed ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141. Further information may be found in /var/log/ …
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中office "正在完成配置,请稍候`" 到底要多久 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367502 本来装了libreoffice 后来看到说永中office的兼容好 所以用都没用的把libreoffice删了 下载个 永中office2012 个人版 解压后 kdesu ./setup 一路下一步 最后的"正在完成配置,清稍候~~~" QQ截图20120306151012.png 到底要多久 …
<tenzu> cfy: http://baike.baidu.com/view/23299.htm
<^k^> tenzu,啥网址y 成方圆_百度百科
<cfy> tenzu: 天恩足
<pylemon1> hi
<^k^> pylemon1, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<pylemon1> -.-
<pylemon1> 有什么比较好的命令行聊天工具推荐么?
<tenzu> cfy: 你今天很闲?
<cfy> pylemon emacs里面开erc
<cfy> tenzu: 没有啊。
<pylemon> erc?
<pylemon> 吃饭去了..回来了研究下
<tenzu> cfy: 既然不闲, 那就来聊聊天吧
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • fstab文件里怎样以普通用户挂载nfts分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367506 默认是以root用户挂载的，但发现虽然可读可写但是建立的新档案回到win下之后无法读取（可以看见）。 以普通用户挂载（不写在fstab中，开机之后手动点文件游览器里的图标）则无此问题（win能识别linux的文档权限？？？）  …
<mmfei> 大家好，
<mmfei> 请问我在局域网搭建了一个ftp服务器a，但是对外的服务器是b 。 如何可以让外面的机器通过b访问到a的ftp？
<mmfei> 我没装过。。知道的请提示一下..谢谢
<mmfei> 除了nfs外。。还有没有其他方法？
<hamo> mmfei: 反向代理
<roylez> cfy: 冲锋衣
<mmfei> hamo，谢谢
<mmfei> ftp 反向代理 用nginx是不能做到的吧？
<cfy> mmfei: 端口映射吧
<cfy> mmfei: 用iptables转下
<mmfei> cfy，ok 我去查查看。。。
<mmfei> thx
<jiong> ubuntu 和linux mint 那个更加好呢？
<cfy> mmfei: http://lists.netfilter.org/pipermail/netfilter/2004-February/050844.html
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y how do i forward ftp from my firewall to an internal server?
<iRango> ／topic
<jiero> jiong: 管哪个更好，用差的就行。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何抓取shell输出 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367509 1.我最近写了个脚本，用于运行一个程序（hostapd），这时程序会在shell上实时显示一些信息，但是我把脚本放到开机自运行后，就不打开shell，当然也不会显示任何信息，如何解决？ 2.我想把脚本在shell上的输出实时传递给另一台电脑，每次只传递shell …
<jiero> jiong: 随意用个就是，唠叨什么。
<iRango> 我觉得ubuntu更好
<cfy> MaskRay: 你acm的时候用的C++?
<cfy> MaskRay: 是不是就用下algorithms?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我记得你是说，方便所以用了下？
<namoamitabuddha> ruby 里面 a[3] = a[2] - 1 是什么意思
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: C vs C++
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你觉得怎么杨？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: acm 的话，C++
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: why? 因为那个algorithm里的东西么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: C 能干的 C++ 基本都能干
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 然后呢？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 还有例如 STL 等等。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 还有 OOP
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: oop有啥用。。。我说acm
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你看过 Ray 的代码么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没怎么看过
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 问他要些看看。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你推荐些
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不是特别清楚啊，我搞 OI 的时候完全和 C/C++ 无关。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如构造函数什么的，我觉得 C 里面没那么方便的功能。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: new
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 尽管不一定漂亮，但在短时间内要拍出很多代码，实用理性是占上风的吧。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 对，所以我想了解下c++
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不过，如果 STL 里面一个库和 C 库里面有相同功能的函数，建议用 C 的，libc 优化的很厉害。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: sort的话，不是c++更快？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 哦，这是例外。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 因为 C 里面没有和 std::sort() 对等的东西
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你是说别用cin啥的，用scanf是吧
<ofan> qsort
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: cin 啥我用不来，但是听说是慢（特别是开那个什么同步开关的时候）
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: qsort 是快速排序。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 还有字符串处理什么的。
<adam8157> huntxu: 想补仓
 * mayli 关于GAE的问题：我的程序在本地调试的还可以，但是仍然需要在GAE上面进行调试，主要通过log的方式进行调试，不过logs和访问之间基本上能差6分钟的样子，不知道怎么解决合适
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: oi 报送了？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 题库的话我不清楚，你还是问 Ray 他做题多。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • linux纯小白安装arch成功，发帖庆祝 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367518 本人linux小白，而且非常的白，最近突发奇想，尝试在vmware上装个arch，历尽千难万险，经历九九八十一难，终于初步成型。 桌面环境使用LXDE（为了保持轻量级），装了各种驱动，字体，conky，输入法，开机后内存占用居然只有40M~50M+ …
<ofan> 貌似我这都没搞acm的
<ofan> 老外不爱做题...
<namoamitabuddha> 我知道欧洲是临时组队的
<namoamitabuddha> 我知道欧洲有些是临时组队的。
<namoamitabuddha> 也不能说全部。
<ofan> 在他们眼里估计就nerd才搞竞赛
<ofan> 有fedora党没？
<namoamitabuddha> 有 ruby 党没？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 到 roylez 那里交党费
<ofan> AUR Clone for Fedora...
<roylez> adam8157: 豪
<roylez> adam8157: 现在还有钱去打水漂
<adam8157> roylez: 啥?
<roylez> adam8157: 补仓
<adam8157> huntxu: 什么仓位?
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 有这钱，不如补贴我
<adam8157> roylez: 小补一点
<namoamitabuddha> 这个 sort! 的命名和 Scheme 有点像
<roylez> adam8157: 总之是豪
<adam8157> roylez: 鬼哦
<roylez> adam8157: 豪鬼
<kingbo> roylez: 想给wmctrl去标题栏，有办法没有
<roylez> kingbo: 别问我啊，好久没碰这些东西了
<kingbo> roylez: 哦，那就将就着用吧
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: chromium 一直提示插件过期，从扩展程序中安装了adobe flashplayer还是提示插件过期，怎么半
<wzlxx> 兄弟们，俺来了……
<wzlxx> adam8157: 在不？
<adam8157> wzlxx: .
<moskae> caleb-: chromium上视频网站提示插件过期，在扩展中下载了adobe flashplayer，还是提示插件过期，这是怎么回事
<caleb-> moskae: flash 太旧了，升级吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 你补咩仓？
<adam8157> gfrog: 股票啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天又走高了，还补咩
<moskae> caleb-: 前几天从软件中心下的。。。
<nyfair> 装chrome
<moskae> nyfair: 软件中心那貌似没chrome
<nyfair> google主页有
<moskae> nyfair: 哦
<moskae> nyfair: chromium和chrome有什么不同
<nyfair> https://www.google.com/chrome
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: Chrome 浏览器 - 获取适用于 PC、苹果机和 Linux 的新版快速浏览器
<moskae> nyfair: chromium的插件都得自己下吗
 * MeaCulpa vim 的q没用了，不知哪个plugin搞掉了...
<namoamitabuddha> moskae: ubuntu?
<moskae> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<nyfair> moskae: 亲妈养的和扔给后妈养的区别
<moskae> nyfair: chromium是后妈养的？
<nyfair> moskae: chrome自带adobe专供插件，而且adobe放话说今后只提供chrome版本
<ofan> moskae: 没区别
<namoamitabuddha> moskae: 找找 flashplugin-nonfree
<namoamitabuddha> moskae: 和 flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<ofan> moskae: 名字不一样而已
<moskae> nyfair: 不提供chromium的插件了？
<ofan> moskae: chromium要自己编译
<nyfair> moskae: 不提供任何其他的插件，乃们只准用旧版
<moskae> ofan: 哦
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ofan> moskae: 一般没什么必要用chromium,除非你要nightly build
<hamo> ^k^: 小k你好可耐哟...
<namoamitabuddha> moskae: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_(web_browser)#Differences_from_Google_Chrome
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Chromium (web browser) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<moskae> ofan: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 发行版中一般用 chromium, 因为 free
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没这一说
<^k^> hamo, 嗨，你好。  ㍥ 
<ofan> 我全用chrome
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你说哪些发行版用 Chrome
<nyfair> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pmmoeblhpjnogpblcipafnomonfkcckm?hl=zh-CN
<nyfair> chromeos
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 哪些不能用？
<moskae> 实在不行就只能firefox only了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 没说不能用。我说发行版的源里面一般是 Chromium
<ofan> 编译个chromium得半年，干点什么不好
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你发行办不好
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<ofan> aur里就有chrome
<nyfair> 插件依赖症一多，改不了哇
<ofan> 直接安装
<ofan> fedora也想搞aur
<moskae> namoamitabuddha: ofan  nyfair  还有其它推荐的浏览器吗？除了ff chrome opera
<ofan> moskae: safari
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: AUR -- Arch User Repository
<nyfair> moskae: rekonq konqueror midori w3m lynn
<namoamitabuddha> The Arch User Repository (AUR) is a community-driven repository for Arch users
<moskae> ofan: ubuntu能用safari吗
<ofan> mo
<ofan> moskae: 不能
<namoamitabuddha> 不是官方源。
<moskae> ofan: ...
<nyfair> moskae: wine+ie6
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu还用ppa呢
<hamo> adam8157: 现代语言的类型系统真是bug...
<ofan> 谁只用官方源
<moskae> nyfair: ie6感觉很好用
<ofan> 官方不能放协议冲突的
<ofan> 连firmware都得扔出去
<namoamitabuddha> Chromium is the name given to the open source project and the browser source code released and maintained by the Chromium Project.[7] It is possible to download the source code and build it manually on many platforms.
<ofan> 没firmware你连网都上不了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ppa 不是官方的。
<ofan> 没说是官方的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: non-free 和 contrib 都算官方源的，不只是 main
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这个谁都知道
<nyfair> aur里有什么不能放的开源物么？
<huntxu> adam8157: 滿的狀態
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: firmware 在 non-free
<moskae> nyfair: 还是回归最开始的问题，chromium能解决现在这个插件过期的问题吗
<caleb-> moskae: 看看 flash 几版的
<nyfair> mame的受限驱动能放么
<ofan> nyfair: 协议冲突的都不能
<nyfair> moskae: 这取决于具体问题，哪个网站会提示冲突？
<moskae> caleb-: 我刚从chromium的扩展中心下的 Adobe Flash Player 12.1.102.5512.0
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: firmware基本都是双协议，很多驱动都不是的，只能放非官方源
<moskae> nyfair: 貌似国内都提示
<nyfair> 那就装chrome吧
<moskae> nyfair: 哦
<nyfair> moskae: 国外flash网站呢？
<ofan> 编译个chromium要8g内存
<caleb-> moskae: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ # 该升级了
<^k^> caleb- ⇪ t: Adobe - Flash Player
<ofan> 8æ ¸cpu
<caleb-> moskae: 咦，12.1 不是 11.2?
<moskae> nyfair: 没用chromium翻过墙，一般都是ssh,而貌似只有ff支持remote dns
<moskae> caleb-: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> chromium 翻墙...
<caleb-> moskae: 该不会是 beta 版？
<MeaCulpa> 我记得当年chromium man page里的东西自己都没做到
<nyfair> 我记得以前编译firefox3很快的，最近想试下，旋即放弃
<moskae> MeaCulpa: chromium翻墙怎么了？
<MeaCulpa> moskae: 没怎么
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 听说 Firefox 4 之后编译越来越慢。
<moskae> caleb-: flashplayer是beta版？
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 越来越快
<caleb-> moskae: about:plugins 看下 flash 几版
<nyfair> 以前的cpu是athelonxp 1g，都不觉得慢。现在用i7，完全编译不动
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: FF3 以后，编译越来越快
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 上次 ray 编译 firefox 5 很困难。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 要么我记错了，是编译参数难调。不说了，我不了解。
<moskae> caleb-: Shockwave Flash 10.2 r159
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 不知道，没关心过，都是睡觉的时候电脑在编译
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 调参数... 无脑Gentooer表示不调参数 :)
<moskae> caleb-: .
<nyfair> 话说chrome内嵌的那个libavcodec.so能改成系统自带的么，支持视屏格式只有mpeg2和webp太坑了，至少把h264集成吧
<caleb-> moskae: 10.2...
<caleb-> moskae: 旧爆了
<moskae> caleb-: 软件中心下的。。。
<nyfair> 都没网站用那两格式的，vp8弱爆了
<caleb-> moskae: 用啥 distro?
<caleb-> moskae: 应该有个升级用的脚本，实在不行就去 adobe 下
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: latest 是啥版本的
<caleb-> moskae: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ # adobe 建议用 11.1.102.*
<hamo> nyfair: 自己编译吧...有个开关
<moskae> caleb-: 从adobe那下，就只能找到firefox的更新
<roylez> hamo: 蛤 蟆 君
<nyfair> hamo: 那个开关我知道，但编译chromium我可不干
<caleb-> moskae: chromium 可以用 firefox flash 的
<moskae> caleb-: http://get.adobe.com/cn/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<^k^> moskae ⇪ t: Adobe - Install Adobe Flash Player
<nyfair> hamo: 我不想用chromium，还是原版chrome好
<roylez> w
<caleb-> moskae: 下 firefox 用的给 chromium 用
<namoamitabuddha> moskae: ubuntu?
<chester_wang> OMG
<chester_wang> 终于找到组织了
<moskae> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> moskae: lucid?
<caleb-> moskae: 要感谢 chromium 把旧 flash 挡了，旧 flash 洞太多
<roylez> hamo: 居然不理我...
<namoamitabuddha> moskae: 10.04?
<moskae> namoamitabuddha: 10.10
<hamo> roylez: 主席君...没看到啊
<hamo> nyfair: 那就没辙了...鱼和兄长啊
<moskae> namoamitabuddha:  caleb- 要去上思修课了，先下了，bye
<hamo> roylez: 蛋蛋嗫？
<roylez> hamo: 有好事么？
<hamo> roylez: 没...刚刚被公司忽悠了..
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 不清楚 ubuntu 里面怎么搞的
<nyfair> 我去试验下，libav是LGPL的，这种shared lib应该换来换取没关系
<roylez> hamo: 被毒孃忽悠了？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<adam8157> hamo: 终于有点意思了 前些天闲得无聊
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: flash 那 deb 里有个升级脚本
<hamo> roylez: so this...搞个什么夺宝奇兵的活动..就是搞一群人在百度大厦里面跑圈...还在好几个楼跑～～ cc adam8157
<nyfair> 要是不能换着用，说明google改过代码，我就去告google侵犯license
<sulit> iceplayer,ubuntu11.10里还是有问题
<adam8157> hamo: 巨傻
<sulit> :-)
<hamo> nyfair: 你准备直接换lib?
<adam8157> hamo: 非工程师领导工程师, 太傻了
<roylez> hamo: 这种SB游戏，只有SB公司才好意思弄吧
<hamo> adam8157: 有奖品的...只是我跑的太慢了
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 刚才搜索了下，他里面有两个包，一个叫做 flashplugin-nonfree 和 debian 一样的，另外一个我不明白，flshplugin-installer
<hamo> adam8157: touch呢...
<adam8157> hamo: 你跑不快
<hamo> roylez: 额...不评论现在公司...
<nyfair> 把google自带的移掉，然后ln一个系统自带的过去
<hamo> adam8157: 我咋能跑的快嗫...我感觉他们其实就是在推广内部的那个系统...
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 我还不敢确定他是不是需要 extrasound，例如他不是用 alsa 而是 oss 的
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 就找呗，我确定 nonfree 那个有升级脚本
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 他的电脑给你 ssh 进去了？
 * hamo 累死了～～～
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 怎么可能
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 我在 Google 罢了。
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 不然你搜个啥？
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 提到了顺便了解下而已。
 * adam8157 afk 面试去了
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: adobe 有提供 ubuntu 一键下载的
<hamo> adam8157:  犇
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一楼兄弟我对不住了，手痒，装mplayer了
<hamo> roylez: MeaCulpa在你上面？？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我困了。你请我喝个咖啡？
<namoamitabuddha> 跑上来就 sudoku
<namoamitabuddha> 。。。
 * hamo 好基友...   lol
 * hamo afk
<ofan> nyfair: flash支持h264
<nyfair> ofan: 对，但是我无聊想用chrome+html5当mplayer使
<ofan> nyfair: 看a片用？
<nyfair> ofan: chrome的阉割版libavcodec就乏力了
<chester_wang> 有没有 使用cmus的？
<chester_wang> 怎么启动 cmus啊
<nyfair> cmus-remote?
<hamo> adam8157: 我决定升级到sid了...
<namoamitabuddha> 原来 stable?
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: testing
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: testing 糟糕
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: why
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 修补 bug
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 你是说10天那个规则？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: sid 很快
<mengfei> sid 不如直接用ubuntu
<mengfei> 用debian就用stable
<nyfair> 编译出来这么个error "sorry, unimplemented: gimple bytecode streams do not support the optimization attribute"
<nyfair> google了下，貌似是开lto的bug
<namoamitabuddha> 优化的错误
<nyfair> gcc这货就不能聪明点，出了个error禁用lto编译么
<namoamitabuddha> 那就用其他cc
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 比如？
<namoamitabuddha> llvm + clang?
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: clang编译不过
<namoamitabuddha> C++?
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: c
<namoamitabuddha> clang 出啥错误
<nyfair> https://build.opensuse.org/package/live_build_log?arch=i586&package=mingw64-mame&project=home%3Anyfair&repository=openSUSE_12.1，clang的错误在于clang的windows版本就是渣渣
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: Live Build Log - openSUSE Build Service
<namoamitabuddha> windows 的话 msvc 如果购买的话。
<nyfair> msvc编译不了啊，gcc限定
<jyfl987> adam8157: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/177488.htm
<^k^> jyfl987,啥网址y [图]梦兰电子推出装在4核1GHz龙芯CPU的星火台式机产品_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<nyfair> mame这货也是得编译上几小时的，还好有obs这苦力
<jiero> 台式机。。。
<jiero> 4核 1Ghz。。。
<LOL_> ...
<jiero> 要是和 Raspberry Pi 拼倒是可以。。。
<jyfl987> 那不一定
<jyfl987> 不一样
<nyfair> chester_wang: cmus有没有音乐管理库？
<LOL_> 母床是啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天重倉的一個開會，好幾個4%+，不知道咋回事咧...
<jiero> jyfl987: 和 苹果A5拼。。。
<jiero> 啦啦啦
 * jiero 回家了
<LOL_> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1340625179
<^k^> LOL_,啥网址y 恐怖的德国机械技术，我就不信没人能懂！！！_吞噬星空吧_百度贴吧
<imtxc> 谁有可以引导archlinux 的grub.cfg 文件不，我参考参考。我怎么弄它都差点儿。。
<ofan> imtxc: 怎么参考uuid都不一样的
<imtxc> ofan: 哦对啊 grub2还要uuid..
<ofan> imtxc: 就四行 root,linux,initrd,boot
<imtxc> 在debian 里面倒是用update-grub 生成了个grub.cfg 不过在引导的时候就出错了。
<nyfair> grub2相比grub，不就是多了背景高清大图咩
<LOL_> 看一个旋转的东西，一会感觉是顺时针转，一会感觉是逆时针
<gebjgd> syslinux路过
<sunwilston> 有谁知道在ubuntu下安装软件失败，但删除也失败，不知这种情况下怎么处理？
<adam8157> hamo: aron早就说了 普通stable 文艺sid *****
<roylez> adam8157: aron是第三种？
<adam8157> roylez: aron和我一样有的机器stable 有的sid
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 你中枪了
<hamo> adam8157: 面完基了？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<roylez> adam8157: 给我帽子
<hamo> adam8157: 看来又是个爷们...
<roylez> adam8157: .
 * hamo 求妹纸啊！
<roylez> hamo: 毒孃那里的女人如何？
<worm_> sunwilston 试一下dpkg purge <Software name>
<hamo> roylez: 不错不错...有些还是可餐的..
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<sunwilston> worm_: 没用啊
<roylez> hamo: 癞蛤蟆可餐的那种？
<hamo> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo: 你不是有defy吗？拍几张贴出来嘛
<worm_> sunwilston 有提示信息吗？
<hamo> roylez: 不敢...出门左转看度娘
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 求助 FreeBSD安装e17 没有应用程序菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367525 没有自动生成菜单 应该是少装了什么东西 我只知道少了 却不知道少了什么 求救 统计信息: 发表于 由 leavfin — 2012-03-16 14:52
<sunwilston> worm_: /var/lib/dpkg/info/yozo-office-zh-cn.postinst: 8: /var/lib/dpkg/info/yozo-office-zh-cn.postinst: /usr/local/Yozosoft/Yozo_Office/Jre/bin/unpack200: not found
<sunwilston>  
<gebjgd> 臃肿office
<sunwilston> worm_: 应该是少了文件，命令无法执行，才失败的
<gebjgd> XD
<roylez> hamo: 你真渣。不敢吃也就罢了，连照片都不敢拍
<adam8157> hamo: 周末想去网易诶
<worm_> sunwilston jre有问题吗？
<imtxc> sunwilston: sudo apt-get install -f ?
<hamo> roylez: 嚓...我在食堂见他们...不吃饭我拍照...
<hamo> adam8157: 干吗去？
<roylez> hamo: 假装有短信
<sunwilston> worm_: 如果这个包不删除，以后每次安装别的软件都会有这个错误，能不能直接删除
<adam8157> hamo: 有个活动诶
<sunwilston> imtxc: 我也试过
<hamo> roylez: 我是小纯洁诶...
<hamo> adam8157: 求link
<imtxc> 是别的什么软件都装不了了么现在
<adam8157> hamo: 等会
<roylez> hamo: 纯洁得如同一只洁白无瑕的蛤蟆
<worm_> sunwilston 你是用什么装的？ dpkg/apt/Qapt/Software Center?
<imtxc> 难不成是跟我一样装flash插件的时候出错的
<sunwilston> worm_: dpkg -i 安装的
<adam8157> hamo: 新内核走起 静待overflow
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似你自己修改了kernel,然后验证了bug是无效的吧..
<imtxc> adam8157:去163找妹子么？
<hamo> adam8157: 难道是永中的发布会？
<sunwilston> worm_: 呵呵，用笨方法解决了
<adam8157> hamo: 直接死掉了...
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/66508.html
<^k^> gebjgd,啥网址y 中科院在读研究生半裸上身从商场6层跳楼身亡(图) -6park.com
<hamo> adam8157: ....
<sunwilston> worm_: 直接删除 /var/lib/dpkg/info/下的对应文件
<adam8157> hamo: 换一种方式
<gebjgd> 17岁少年在教室内接吻被开除 家长指责校方违法
<worm_> sunwilston 确实可以……
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/66500.html
<^k^> gebjgd,啥网址y 南京车辆贴“公安局长是我爸 杀人放火都不怕”(图) -6park.com
<sunwilston> worm_: 不过这么做系统会不干净
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/66503.html
<^k^> gebjgd,啥网址y 河南男子欠联通240元网费 六年后被追缴1.2万(图) -6park.com
<worm_> sunwilston 无所谓，垃圾文件占不了多少。不用管他……
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/66485.html
<^k^> gebjgd,啥网址y 姚明前队友重伤丧失行走能力 贫困靠母亲喂养(图) -6park.com
<sunwilston> worm_: 我现在把那个软件包安装的目录也删除了，但系统菜单项还在，这个不知怎么删除啊？
<worm_> sunwilston reboot,maybe...
<sunwilston> worm_: 呵呵
<worm_> sunwilston 就像wine一样……
<hamo> adam8157: 你不会是改了个计数器吧？
<worm_> sunwilston 上次用wine装了个盗版软件，结果广告都跑到菜单里去了～～
<sunwilston> worm_: 有意思
<adam8157> hamo: hamo offset + (u64)0xfff << 52
<adam8157> hamo: 改成这样再来
<mmfei> cfy,在？
<mmfei> iptables v1.3.5: Can't use -i with POSTROUTING
<mmfei> 有人知道iptables报这个错误是什么原因吗？
<mmfei> -i是指定网卡
<hamo> adam8157: 友情提示...貌似你自己修改了kernel,然后验证了bug是无效的吧..
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<roylez> tenzu: 有美女图片给看么
<adam8157> hamo: 可以这样 要不就只能简单放过了 尼码overflow要两百多天
<hamo> adam8157: 果然sanity
<hamo> adam8157: 果断sanity
<tenzu> roylez: 不看也罢, 周围没有美女
<adam8157> hamo: 我这不是闲的么
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<hamo> adam8157: 温拿...闲的还有米赚...
<tenzu> roylez: 到了天大, 美女就像死绝了一样
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆是码农？
<hamo> tenzu 表示赞同
<hamo> roylez: 。
<hamo> tenzu 隔壁南开还是有的
<roylez> tenzu: 作孽啊。jingye湖确实是个妖孽地方
<hamo> tenzu 疼博士什么学院？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<namoamitabuddha> 觉得 ruby 语法貌似不简单。
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: 我看20分钟教程入门的，觉得简单呢
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 在看 Ruby Programming Language
<ofan> ...
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 你是说 http://www.ruby-lang.org/zh_cn/documentation/quickstart/ 么？
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: 20分钟体验 Ruby - Ruby 官方网站
<tenzu> hamo: 你对天大很了解
<hamo> tenzu 我本科在天津读的
<hamo> tenzu 虽然不是天大
<tenzu> hamo: 有没有考虑回炉重练一下?
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: 对
<huntxu> tenzu: 叫獸把蛤蟆回爐把
<huntxu> tenzu: 做頓回鍋蛤蟆
 * hamo ....
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 安装xubuntu 12.04后，第一次打开文件夹，要延迟10秒？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367530 如题，不知是否有人也碰到这种情况，能解决不。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cuif1979 — 2012-03-16 15:47
<tenzu> huntxu: 炖熟了给你送去
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 开始搞女大学生了么
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 你都入职那么久了
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 丑
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 。。。。。。
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 人虽然丑 可能身材会好
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 大冬天的能看出来个毛身材
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 还冬天 春节都过了
<hamo> tenzu 疼博士还是考虑过的
<hamo> tenzu 静等夏天呢吧...
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 你弄个人体艺术射影课
<nyfair> 学医去吧
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 妇科？
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 天天有的看？
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 年轻人想法好淫荡
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 这是科学，哪来的情色
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 妇科会看吐的吧, 又不是每个都好看
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 还是叫兽有经验
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 买车没？
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 叫兽没车可不行
<moska> 有钱人。。。
<moska> mugebjgd: 你用啥浏览器
<mugebjgd> moska: ？
<mugebjgd> moska: 什么都用
<moska> mugebjgd: 哦
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 给我寄1斤的东北角炸糕
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽...
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 叫兽
<jamg> sudo tasksel install lamp-server这个一键安装lamp服务的命令不能用了？
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 对了还有券业场的狗不理包子1斤 各种口味都要
<roylez> mugebjgd: 你居然吃狗不理，真心鄙视你
<mugebjgd> roylez: 你试试看没包子吃 你就知道狗不理有多好吃了
<roylez> tenzu: 狗不理好吃不？
<mugebjgd> roylez: 罚你在欧洲住上10年。看你还说狗不理不好吃
<tenzu> 一个不小心, 你们就说我坏话
<tenzu> roylez: 我没吃过总店的
<roylez> mugebjgd: .... 自己包包子吃
<tenzu> roylez: 天津这些所谓小吃, 哪儿比得上西安
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 叫兽刚送走一个女大学生
<roylez> tenzu: 耳朵眼炸糕还可以
<mugebjgd> roylez: 老婆不在 没心情
<moska> tenzu: 疼叫兽现在在哪个高校？
<mugebjgd> moska: 天津艺术学院
<mugebjgd> moska: 人体艺术摄影系的系主任
<mugebjgd> moska: 人家可是细加坡皇家艺术学院毕业的
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 胡說，明明是襠萎書記
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 哦对 忘记这官衔了
<tenzu> roylez: 炸糕我也不爱吃
<tenzu> moska: TJU
<moska> mugebjgd: ... 南洋理工
<mugebjgd> moska: 我知道
 * hamo 男阳里攻
<roylez> hamo: 你哪学校的？
<moska> tenzu: 天津大学？
<hamo> roylez: HEBUT
<moska> hamo: 河北工业大学?
<tenzu> moska: 对
<moska> hamo: 你也在天津?
<adam8157> hamo: 呃 貌似我要求高了, 我面试这人 比别人打分低很多啊...
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 你老婆呢
<hamo> moska: 现在在帝都，本科在田间
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 还是你现在正在包养女大学生
<hamo> adam8157: 额...你没看上人家吧？
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 叫獸才不需要包養
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 也是 随便吃
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 賣分換處
<adam8157> huntxu: 办卡了么
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 女王上班呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 木有
<adam8157> huntxu: 哼哼
<huntxu> adam8157: 木有身份証了
<huntxu> adam8157: 在女王手裏 TAT
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 女王现在还滴蜡么？
<hamo> adam8157: 咱们咋都开始找外包了？
 * moska 纠结不知该用啥浏览器
<adam8157> hamo: 招不到人啊
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 我家女王从不滴蜡
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 皮鞭？
<tenzu> moska: chrome
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 我家女王不SM
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 涂油？
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 给我3w 配车我就考虑
<mugebjgd> adam8157: XD
<moska> tenzu: 刚被chromium的flash插件问题困扰了
<adam8157> mugebjgd: ... 给我L1 $7K/m 我就去
<ofan> ....
<mugebjgd> ofan: 7k刀什么概念？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟求救：新买的笔记本上不知怎么装Ubuntu 10.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367534 我在京东买的新笔记本，tinkpadE420 i3-2350M 2G 500G HD6470M 1G独显。电脑自带ubuntu10.10 ，可是刚装到 TO run a command as adminstractor (use "root"),use"sudo<command>".see "man sudo-root"for details. Ubuntu@Ubuntu:~s 现在该怎么办呢？？ 计算机文盲  …
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭饭
<ofan> mugebjgd: 小康
 * moska chromium一个劲的提示插件更新，点那个链接的地址，发现人家adobe只给ff更新
<mugebjgd> ofan: 4200欧元
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 梦呢
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 比我还多
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 0_o
<nyfair> moska: 还是用亲妈养的chrome吧
<moska> nyfair: 嗯，去哪下
<ofan> $2k就知足了..
<nyfair> https://www.google.com/chrome
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: Chrome 浏览器 - 获取适用于 PC、苹果机和 Linux 的新版快速浏览器
 * hamo 给我L1 ，只要饿不死我就去
<ofan> 给我greencard，饿死我也干
<adam8157> hamo: 你饿不死的话不知$7K
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 7k刀相当高了
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 问问 knownbad多少钱 月薪
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼出来
<ofan> mugebjgd: 多少？
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 是么...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我怎么知道
<ofan> 加州不低啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 7k刀 我感觉很多了
<mugebjgd> ofan: cowboy？
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 换算成人民币 是北京的几倍合适?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我也不是很清楚，而且跟本地人没法比
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 我对米国没有概念
 * hamo 我就把我现在的薪水换成刀我就满足了
<talatjan> assalamu alaikum
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 德国呢
<ofan> 英国高
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 平均？
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 1500€?
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 嗯 大概数字
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 1500€其实不多
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 比如在北京拿1000€ 德国能拿多少
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 你是说北京1w？
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 相当于德国多少？
<moska> nyfair: 怎么才能把chromium卸载干净
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 不好比阿
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 物价水平不同
<ofan> mugebjgd: 德国能移民么
<mugebjgd> ofan: 能
<mugebjgd> ofan: 能入籍能绿卡
<roylez> hamo: 把工资换成刀，全中国人都满意了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 得工作几年
<mugebjgd> ofan: 据说是5年
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你需要申请 不申请也没用
<ofan> 当然
<mugebjgd> ofan: 据说还能算上上学的时间
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那一年不就够了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我认识的一个在柏林的哥们入籍了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 在德国待着谁入籍阿
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 不是相当于多少 就说是这技术水平跟德国能拿多少 国内1000€
<ofan> mugebjgd: 自己努力还是有门路的？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 国外哪有门路？
<nyfair> moska: 抱歉，后娘产品我没装过
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 1w是啥技术水平？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 结婚啊
<nyfair> moska: sudo apt-get remove chromium?
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 太多的草包月薪1w了
<ofan> 政治避难之类
<adam8157> mugebjgd: ... 你咋这么费劲呢...
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 太多的高手不到5000勒
<ofan> mugebjgd: ..
<moska> nyfair: 用不用加上auto...
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 有个标准的
<roylez> mugebjgd: 1w欧？
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 就是你毕业基本上在年薪35000 到 42000
<nyfair> moska: 那是干什么用的？不用ubuntu
<ofan> mugebjgd: 女的在美国容易移民，只要长得好，身材好
<nyfair> 我不用ubuntu
<moska> nyfair: 我记错了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 女的在哪儿都容易
<ofan> mugebjgd: 超容易
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 好吧, 这也算个参考
<mugebjgd> ofan: 身边很多女的嫁给了白种男人
<moska> adam8157: 干净点的卸载软件的指令是啥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 白种男人就喜欢亚洲女人
<adam8157> moska: purge
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我老婆坐车的时候经常有人和她搭讪
<mugebjgd> ofan: 问她结婚没
<ofan> mugebjgd: 他们找不到白种女的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是
<ofan> mugebjgd: 找白种女的难
<mugebjgd> ofan: 1 白种女人不愿意结婚
<ofan> mugebjgd: 她们女权意识很强
<mugebjgd> ofan: 2 不够温柔
<moska> adam8157:  sudo apt-get remove –purge softname1 ?
<adam8157> moska: apt-get purge softname1
<ofan> mugebjgd: 太独立
<moska> adam8157: 哦
<ofan> 豆邮 0xFAN的帐号 豆瓣助手退出
<ofan> 我的豆瓣豆瓣社区 豆瓣读书 豆瓣电影 豆瓣音乐 豆瓣同城 豆瓣FM 更多
<ofan>  
<ofan> ...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 结婚了交税的变少了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 谁缴税？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 显然是挣钱多的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 奥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 在欧洲 亚洲女人很受欢迎
<mugebjgd> ofan: 随便都有人要
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你直接变性完了
<chester_wang> 这里  女生多不？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 马上少奋斗5年
<ofan> mugebjgd: 算了
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 基因向远相吸，很基础的遗传学理论
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 是因为紧的原因么
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还是台湾人爽，直接双国籍
<jiero> mugebjgd: 恩。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 法国人总是想要尝试中国女孩
<jiero> ofan: 你去加台湾国籍啊。
<ofan> jiero: 加不了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不紧吧？
<jiero> chester_wang: 不多，目前在眼里有一个而已
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这个还是物质决定的
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
<jiero> chester_wang: 你也是？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我说的是紧俏
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 什么物质？
<jyfl987> hamo: 不要误解
<jiero> jyfl987: 因为能接收的也不多哦
<mugebjgd> jiero: ofan jyfl987 他们认为亚洲人更可信赖
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 至少法国女人对中国男人兴趣不大吧，
<hamo> jyfl987: 木有木有...我是小纯洁
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 是因为细吧...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就是说，到底是物质决定审美，还是纯品味决定
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 亚洲那么大 至少有 东亚 东南亚 南亚 还有中东呢 他们信任中东人？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。要求的话。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 白人不可信？
<MeaCulpa> 一般指的是东亚了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 也有东南亚
<jyfl987> 东亚不是最奸猾的么
<moska> nyfair: 果然还是亲娘的比较好点，看视频不再提示插件更新了
<jiero> jyfl987: 女人狡猾，男人也爱
<jiero> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> 就算在土共打倒孔家店以前 也是这样阿 你去看 马噶尔尼的日记
<jiero> jyfl987: 上海女人不受欢迎
<ofan> mugebjgd: 是说白种女都很bitchy吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 你知道
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> jiero: 为啥？
<jiero> ofan: 特别有控制欲望
<jyfl987> 我觉得还是东亚人让他们觉得内向吧
<MeaCulpa> 法国女人对中国男人有兴趣么？
<ofan> 这里有上海人？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不知道，你去问问
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 吾
<ofan> MeaCulpa: hi
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 抓？
<ofan> ..
<MeaCulpa> 上海女人哪能了
<ofan> jiero: 这不算什么
<MeaCulpa> 上海女人身材差点
<MeaCulpa> 上海女人身材差点, 也太矜持，是不好
<roylez> jyfl987: 马噶尔尼  <--- 直接看成 MLGB
<ofan> jiero: 我是比较讨厌爱算计的
<moska> mugebjgd: 记得你曾经说过两个亚洲人是满足不了欧洲女人的pussy的，
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: +u
<ofan> moska: 没有的事
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不是把。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 跟身材没关系的
<mugebjgd> moska: ofan一个人搞3个美国妞
<ofan> 你们是欧美a片看多了
<MeaCulpa> moska: 我记得说，基本所有刺激点都在阴道5cm以外
<mugebjgd> moska: ofan 很牛鼻
<moska> ofan: 他貌似说过，当时貌似是俩个棒子
<ofan> mugebjgd: 过奖
<jiero> ofan: 。。。你去搞定3个16岁的，然后判刑把。
<ofan> moska: 那是变态的
<moska> ofan: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 上海女人穷，所以太现实
<chester_wang> 上海 穷 但是要求高
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不懂。
<ofan> 有些白种女很精致的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你不了解上海人，阿拉是穷怕了的
<ofan> 有些就太肥
<ofan> 反差很大
<MeaCulpa> chester_wang: 对呀，穷，又见过世面，此乃最悲惨
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我谁都不理解
 * adam8157 怎么一眨眼话题跑到那里去了...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 为啥上海人是穷怕了，别的地方的不是呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> chester_wang: 见过别人富，自己又穷，所以痛苦了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 上海人还穷？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: +1， 魔都2w不如狗啊
<moska> MeaCulpa: +!
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 基本消费高
<void1> +!
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 柴米油盐贵，房子交通贵
<jiero> ofan: 当然穷，50平方拥挤4个人。
<jyfl987> nyfair: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我在西北吃两斤羊肉的钱，在魔都只能吃羊肉面
<ofan> 2w..
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你没把环境便利的投资算进去
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你喜欢待在西北么
<ofan> 能在nyc过的不错了应该
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 喜欢啊，挺好
<moska> ofan: 你在nyc?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 切。。。在郊区吃$30，在市区吃$90
<ofan> moska: 不在
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你是喜欢去旅游吧 要不你去西北买个房子定居？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哪里都是这样谁叫住市区呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你又错了，魔都的恐怖之处在于郊区更贵
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 市区菜篮子工程有补贴的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你买菜就知道了
<ofan> 日常$2k就够了
<XiaoQing> MeaCulpa: 我听说黄埔挺贵
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
 * hamo 还好没去魔都～～～
<jiero> XiaoQing: 。。。
<XiaoQing> 丫 ofan~ 抱一个~
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 很多住郊区的，踩助动车进市区买菜的
<moska> 啥时候能去所谓的欧洲的Budapest逛逛，该多好
<jiero> XiaoQing: 原来是2个。
<roylez> hamo: 魔都人还吃蛤蟆
<MeaCulpa> XiaoQing: 很多人讹传的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 美帝好像也是郊区贵吧
<XiaoQing> jiero: 啥？
<XiaoQing> MeaCulpa: 黄埔的本地人说的。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 对，魔都土著吃蛤蟆
<ofan> XiaoQing: 啊  抱..
<jiero> XiaoQing: 好吧你是男人。
<MeaCulpa> XiaoQing: 能呆在黄埔的，极少本地人
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我擦  我有冒充我？
<XiaoQing> MeaCulpa: 酱紫。。 刚好那人是  哈哈
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不管了。。。拜拜
<void1> MeaCulpa: 现在黄浦区的，两级分化的，要么很有钱，要么很穷
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 魔都土著吃蛤蟆,叫薰拉丝， 烟熏的
<XiaoQing> jiero: 错了。。 是有人冒充我？
<MeaCulpa> void1: 黄浦区，我完全没故乡的感觉了，法租界
<void1> MeaCulpa: 黄浦区很多以前留下来的穷人，买不起房子，又不拆迁
<MeaCulpa> void1: 偶尔去去，感觉是外人
<jiero> XiaoQing: 只是刚才有人问有几个mm，说了1个，现在成2个了
 * hamo 魔都人好可怕...
<XiaoQing> jiero: 酱紫~
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。。。
 * ofan 以为魔都都是高帅富
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> void1: 那些留下来的，解放前都是外企职员
<jiero> ofan: 我20年前经过魔都时那里还不是很繁华
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我爷爷就是，洋行做的，黄浦区，蜗居
 * ofan 以为睇都都是官二代
 * hamo 还是帝都好...吃大蜈蚣，大蝎子，大蜘蛛什么的
<void1> MeaCulpa: 哪里...一般工人多的是
 * XiaoQing 听说弄堂里的人都直接把脏水倒在街上。。
<MeaCulpa> void1: 那些还是爹妈有地位的工人，传给他们房子了
<jiero> ofan: 官/富二代都赶跑了？
<mugebjgd> hamo: 瞎说
<ofan> ...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 魔都土著啊？
<mugebjgd> hamo: 哪有蜈蚣吃
<ofan> 睡觉去..
<MeaCulpa> void1: 家里没底的早被赶走了
<hamo> mugebjgd: 王府井小吃街...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 土著是什么？
<XiaoQing> ofan: 哈哈  几点了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不，土著是指本地人，青浦，嘉定，川沙之类
<ofan> XiaoQing: 5am
<mugebjgd> hamo: 那是骗外来人口的。。。。
<void1> MeaCulpa: 瞎说，有家底的都搬走了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就是非民国移民
<XiaoQing> ofan: 又通宵？
<mugebjgd> hamo: 帝都人都不去
<ofan> XiaoQing: 恩
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 日本国？
 * nyfair 小时候就住那里，现在都不想回去收房租，一进弄堂就一股骚味
<void1> MeaCulpa: 没家底的只能留在原来的小房子
<MeaCulpa> void1: 那是更有家底的
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<hamo> mugebjgd: 但是每次去了都好震撼... cc adam8157 你要不要去试试？
<XiaoQing> ofan: 赶快去睡吧~  老这样不好的~  年轻还折腾的起。。 老了就~~~
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 民国前就在上海的，就是土著
<void1> 那里现在还有很多人要倒马桶呢...
 * XiaoQing ofan ^_^
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我家里是被日本人赶了逃难来魔都的
<adam8157> XiaoQing: .
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 民国前啊。。。
<nyfair> void1: 是啊
<mugebjgd> hamo: 我陪老婆去过 没啥意思 真是骗人的
<ofan> XiaoQing: 恩
<jiero> MeaCulpa: lol
<adam8157> hamo: 什么东西
<moska> ofan: 你是年轻人？
<jiero> moska: 你是老人？
<hamo> adam8157: 炸大蜘蛛，大蜈蚣，大蝎子什么的
<mugebjgd> hamo: 真正小吃 去华天小吃
<moska> jiero: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> void1: 更没家底的，解放前都是住棚户和地洞的，我说的是解放前有家底的住黄埔
<XiaoQing> ofan: 早安咯~~
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你又来了
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 当叔好~
<ofan> XiaoQing: lol
<adam8157> XiaoQing: :)
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 典型的上海人
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 论住址
<roylez> adam8157: 还没发货已经降了20多，店家答应退给我
<moska> mugebjgd: 下载iso文件时能暂停吗？
<mugebjgd> moska: 不懂
<mugebjgd> moska: 问题太有深度了
<XiaoQing> billy3321: 你能看到吗。。
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: :)
<moska> mugebjgd: 网上有人说，他下载iso文件时，暂停了一会，然后再下，结果安装时出现了问题
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 敬业，所以看重住址。
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: ..........
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 工作时间长，所以在乎地段
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 歪理
<MeaCulpa> 帝都很多还有午休呢
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 邪说
<moska> mugebjgd: ?
<MeaCulpa> 反正我接触的人，都希望住的离单位近，无可厚非嘛
<XiaoQing> MeaCulpa: 无可非议  ^_^
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 上次不是因为()是运算符 是因为()内的逗号是运算符
 * MeaCulpa 每天上下班各2小时，周围邻居1年换一波。 温拿一般上下班半小时以内，邻居都认识
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 你是说逗号表达式？
<gfrog> adam8157: 那为神马去掉（）就木问题了？
<moska> MeaCulpa: 下载iso文件时，暂停了一会，换个线路继续下，会出现文件缺失吗
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 上班1分钟的路过 。。。
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 温拿！
<adam8157> gfrog: 去掉之后是数组的写法, 不去掉就要先算下(a, b)
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo http://pastebin.com/PxR6ZqNi 编译看错误提示就知道了
<gfrog> adam8157: 真复杂
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓..你还真闲～～～
<MeaCulpa> moska: 看你用啥下
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，蛋蛋你还专门研究这问题。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 隐约觉得上回说的不对, 怕瞎猜 就试试
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 刚想起来
<gfrog> adam8157: 过来帮我跟S3/S4战斗一下算了
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: n那是啥
 * jiero 想要。。。想要
<hamo> adam8157: 这个东西内核里用了好多..在宏里...其实就是返回最后一个东西的值
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: ruby 的 “方法” 的形式参数的作用域是怎样的
 * jiero 现在什么欲望都没有
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<cfy|school> java不太容易用啊。。
<gfrog> adam8157: sleep/hibernate
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<moska> MeaCulpa: firefox+ssh
<gfrog> adam8157: 苦逼的人生啊，那像壕那么闲
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我能用家里的wlan上网。。。。。
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157 都是壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 不闲啊 这周todo很长
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: 神马叫做作用域，太高级了 lol
<moska> MeaCulpa: 在下到一半时，换了个ssh服务器
<gfrog> hamo: 蛤蟆壕
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋 ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还有1小时零4分钟清空todo
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<MeaCulpa> moska: 无所谓吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们的周是从周二开始
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<roylez> adam8157: 豪蛋
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 今天TBBT停播啊!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 豪蛋蛋
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 例如 def foo(n) def bar(m) ... end end 在 bar 里面要用 n 怎么用法。
<moska> MeaCulpa: 哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 在等brew编译
<gfrog> adam8157: 6.2的kernel包版本号里面是神马诡异的符号？
<hamo> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥符号?
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马弄出那么一串来。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 例如?
<gfrog> adam8157: sfdc00600445
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪里会有这个...
<gfrog> adam8157: 自己看z的latest-pkg喽
<adam8157> gfrog: 是临时包 他把这串写在了localversion里吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 就因为这货我们的脚本还错了。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧啧啧
<hamo> adam8157: 我的脚本还好用？
<adam8157> hamo: 不好用 大换血
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓嚓
<jiero> hamo: 看到N9才$389想买
<gfrog> hamo: 度娘好玩么？
<hamo> jiero: 必须入手...反正主席没有rock'd 用...
<hamo> gfrog: 还好还好...
<adam8157> jiero: 才
<hamo> adam8157:  人家是壕...
<gfrog> hamo: 有阿蛋这种基情四射的人物嘛？
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。你说呢。
<hamo> gfrog: 木有...都是闷骚...
<adam8157> jiero: 把3去掉才是"才"
<hamo> gfrog: 没有他这种明骚的
<jiero> adam8157: 才$16的ddr2 2.5GB内存
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: bar里面没定义就直接用，定义了的话，bar里面的定义起作用
<gfrog> hamo: 又被踹了。。
<adam8157> hamo: yooo 你不用重启了?
 * hamo 还好不用重启～～～不过说了句实话而已～～～
<roylez> adam8157: 他又重启gnome去了？
<adam8157> roylez: 晓不得
 * hamo 咩哈哈，今天Empathy很给力啊
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: undefined local variable or method `n' for main:Object (NameError)
<adam8157> roylez: 不铁腕不行了
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: ... hehe，我基本上不这么干呢
<gfrog> adam8157: brew(Koji)这货很给力啊
<jiero> roylez: adam8157  看hamo多好的小青年，让你们欺负的心态都变了
 * hamo 求帽帽啊！！！
<gfrog> adam8157: 可惜秉承了RH一贯的风格，代码乱哄哄
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 如果build的机器给力就更好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要求太高
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓..那背后可是编译器集群~~~
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: fp 里面经常需要这种东西。还有尾递归优化，ruby 也没有默认支持，需要自己重新编译开启。
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo fedora上的koji也挺爽，那天试了下，
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 不过不知道怎么扔包上去build，哈哈
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: fp是啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 函数式编程
 * adam8157 brew等的我捉急啊
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣蛋蛋
 * roylez 继续埋头 ppt engineering
 * hamo 继续GOGOGO
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我公司有个内网机器很强大 我打算走X 登录进去 你看这靠谱不
 * gfrog 蛋疼的hibernate
<jyfl987> 现在在本地登录 总是要开个terminal就走ssh上去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然靠谱啊
<moska> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzExMjE5NjY0.html
<^k^> moska,啥网址y 【Edwin】好听屎了！俩少女Megan和Liz好听翻唱Stereo Hearts - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那怎么配置 gdm 让他登录到远程去？
<moska> 妹子的Stereo Hearts
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1544847
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: [ubuntu] Remote User Login for GDM over SSH - Ubuntu Forums
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Linux XDMCP HOWTO
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧 你也上ubuntu论坛了
<adam8157> jyfl987: https://heiher.info/2242.html
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y Remote Desktop via Xephyr and ssh tunnel | Heiher's Blog
<adam8157> jyfl987: ^^ 这个简单
<jyfl987> 试试看
<jyfl987> adam8157: xephyr还可以继续开我自己的wm吧？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 我目前只找到一种办法，在内部定义一个实例变量，然后在嵌套方法中引用。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你莫忘了我是用tiling wm 的 我工作需要多开n个term 来查看server-side/client-side的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 简单的ssh就算了 开啥x哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 因为我需要多开term 又不喜欢用tmux/screen这类工具 所以要靠X的tiling wm， 你怎么可以靠消灭问题来解决问题呢
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: 开class
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<user8888> 吃饭了～～
<user8888> 这里有用galaxy nexus的兄弟姐妹没？
<hamo> adam8157: 吃啥？
<adam8157> hamo: no idea
<maucat> user8888: 我有个2代
<user8888> maucat: 最近三代降的厉害
<user8888> maucat: 买了一个，不知道那个怎么进入挖煤模式
<maucat> user8888: 多少。以前我买2的时候才2000+
<user8888> maucat: 三代，日版的，最近才2500不到
<maucat> user8888: 我记得是同时按音量键，再开机就进了吧
<maucat> user8888: 很久不刷机了。都忘 了
<user8888> maucat: 二代是这样进入的？三代没有看到说有进入挖煤模式
<huntxu> maivel: user8888 power+vol down
<user8888> maucat: 还有专门的挖煤神器卖
<user8888> huntxu: 是三代吗？
<huntxu> user8888: 用sdk也行，直接命令行操作
<huntxu> user8888: ns，三不知道
<huntxu> 但是sdk肯定是可以滴，adb王道
<user8888> huntxu: 现在就想看看三代怎么进入挖煤模式，据说那个模式比较底层，可以解救一些假砖的机器
<huntxu> 好多操作，都是adb shell進去的
<user8888> huntxu: 什么意思？纯软件可以让手机进入到各种模式吗？不会吧？
<iGoogle> 啥就王道。nnnd adb 能截屏不。
<user8888> huntxu: 另外，我发现，网络上面的刷机似乎都是在windows下面的fastboot下面进行的
<user8888> huntxu: 或者adb shell下面进行的
<user8888> huntxu: 但是，看google给的那个刷机包，里面的是.sh，即是bash的脚步，那是不是说，其实在linux下面刷机更加方便？
<huntxu> user8888: 是啊，sdk有linux版本
<user8888> huntxu: 开发不知道是指windows下面方便，还是linux下面方便
<adam8157> hamo: 在虚拟机上rm -rf /毁灭系统
<huntxu> user8888: 這個挖煤，是三星特有的麽？
<user8888> huntxu: 感觉google自己应该是在linux下开发的。专门到windows开发岂不是颠倒了
<user8888> huntxu: 是的，三星特有的挖煤模式
<adam8157> hamo: 真快
<huntxu> user8888: 有什麽區別，能用來幹嘛啊？
<user8888> huntxu: 以前的，9250之前的机器，据说都有这个挖煤模式，还有专门的挖煤神器，可以方便进入到挖煤界面。不过，9250不知道怎么进入
<cfy|school> iGoogle: ee
<cfy|school> iGoogle: 拜神
<huntxu> user8888: 本來就是linux下面用那堆sdk方便啊，不過各大論壇都沒見過用linux而已
<user8888> huntxu: 具体不知道，似乎那个模式比较底层
<hamo>  adam8157 ...
<hamo> adam8157:  virtIO
<user8888> huntxu: 是的，各大论坛，基本都似乎在windows下面操作的，想看点资料，都是windows下面的，郁闷。
<cfy|school> user8888: +1
<adam8157> hamo: 切
<cfy|school> iGoogle: 神呢？
<cfy|school> adam8157: 你用C++不？
<adam8157> hamo: go用hg的
<adam8157> cfy|school: 讨厌c++
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们测kernel的时候系统里的networkmanager会开着嘛？
<cfy|school> adam8157: 为啥。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 木有x
<cfy|school> adam8157: 忘了。。。
<huntxu> user8888: 試試adb reboot download
<cfy|school> adam8157: 你内核的。。。内核的都讨厌c++么？
<hamo> adam8157: 对啊
<adam8157> cfy|school: 复杂
<gfrog> adam8157: 木x就木这货了？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<cfy|school> adam8157: C也麻烦啊
<gfrog> adam8157: level3的时候网络管理是哪个服务搞定的？
<huntxu> user8888: 看起來，應該是在recovery之外，又加了一個mode
<adam8157> cfy|school: C 漂亮  C++ 复杂冗余
<gfrog> adam8157: 我抓狂了，每次启动guest的网卡名字都变啊，发疯
<adam8157> gfrog: /etc/sysconfig ?
<user8888> huntxu: 不敢乱试，据说在那个挖煤模式下，操作错误的话，机器就彻底砖了。
<cfy|school> adam8157: 那你会写c++程序么？
<adam8157> gfrog: udev
<adam8157> cfy|school: 忘光了
<gfrog> adam8157: udev又禁用不掉
<cfy|school> adam8157: 哦。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 用udev确定名字
<huntxu> user8888: 現在的機器，很難徹底磚把
<user8888> huntxu: 肯定比较recovery那个要底层
<gfrog> adam8157: 每次mac都变。。。
<cfy|school> adam8157: 可是c++的sort比C的qsort快，
<cfy|school> adam8157: c怎么办呢？慢慢跑？
<user8888> huntxu: 啥意思？你的ns都没法让他砖，XD
<gfrog> adam8157: 网卡能自动根据uuid确定嘛？
<huntxu> user8888: 除非硬件刷壞了，不然總有辦法解決
<adam8157> cfy|school: 讨厌C++
<adam8157> gfrog: 硬件串号?
<gfrog> adam8157: cfy|school 讨厌CPP+1
<gfrog> adam8157: 那不就是mac
<cfy|school> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是啊 产品串号
<user8888> huntxu: 有说刷不坏的，但是总是看到说什么有人机器彻底砖了，还去修什么字库什么的，不太懂
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个也不太准吧。。
<user8888> huntxu: 不过，至少刷bootloader是会变砖的，是否真砖，还是假砖，那就不太清楚了
<iGoogle> gfrog: 蛋蛋乱说的。
<huntxu> user8888: 還有修字庫一說？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你说vendorid和productid？
<adam8157> gfrog: 还有个serial啊
<gfrog> iGoogle: 我觉得丫也是瞎掰
<user8888> huntxu: 是啊，感觉挺奇怪的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 设备信息... 那天讲udev你不是去了么...
<huntxu> user8888: 你把它當一部電腦，通常所謂刷機，不過就是刷硬盤裏的內容罷了
<iGoogle> udev那层，只能啥，就是啥。基本就自由mac。 gfrog
<iGoogle> 只有
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是每个设备都有serial的好伐
<user8888> huntxu: 那到不是这么简单，比如电脑中的bios，如果刷坏了，就彻底完蛋。
<huntxu> user8888: 除非升級bios可能磚，但也能回退的啊
<iGoogle> 哪里有设备安装芯片序列号来找的哦。
<user8888> huntxu: android的机器中的bootloader类似于那个bios
<huntxu> user8888: bios熱插拔是可以修復滴...
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 遇到两台巨慢的brew机器 慢死了
<huntxu> 雖然沒刷壞過bios
<hamo> adam8157: RP
<iGoogle> cfy|school: 你干嘛
<user8888> huntxu: 修bios，我刷坏过，不过，如果是笔记本的话，估计主板就报废，只能厂家修了，台式机比较简单，有专门的刷bios的硬件，倒是几块钱就解决问题。
<hamo> adam8157: brew里有些机子就是特别慢...我原来也遇到过..等就好了
<cfy|school> iGoogle: 找神开导
<hamo> user8888: 作为一个写过bios的人表示笔记本其实也可以
<cfy|school> iGoogle: 神会c++不？
<user8888> huntxu: android的机器，也类似于笔记本吧，bootloader刷坏了，估计也够呛，不知道是否能够解救。
<iGoogle> 写过。其实不会。谁敢说会c++哦。
<huntxu> user8888: 所以嘛，只要不是物理上的損壞，是有辦法解決的
<user8888> hamo: 哈哈，那个要留出接口吧？
<huntxu> user8888: 只是程度不同而已
<cfy|school> iGoogle: 神
<hamo> user8888: 现在几乎所有的bios都是写在一个SPI flash的...而这个是有通用的刷写器的
<iGoogle> 那是非人类的东西。 cfy|school
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】用wubi装完Ubuntu后没有Ubuntu的启动项，求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367543 具体描述如下： 1、用的是Ubuntu 10.04的ISO镜像文件，通过虚拟光驱装的。 2、此ISO文件在另一台电脑上安装成功。 3、重启系统到了选择WINXP和Ubuntu的时候有Ubuntu选项，进入后是Gnu Grub……的Ubuntu下的系统选择， …
<user8888> hamo: 没有流出jtag、isp之类的刷的接口，也能够解救？
<iGoogle> user8888: bios就是一个rom芯片。哪里来的jtag啥的
<iGoogle> 又不是mcu
<hamo> user8888: 拔下来插到烧写器上就可以了..你想想，如果是你说的那么麻烦...那生产厂家怎么办
<user8888> hamo: 现在笔记本的bios坏了，比如thinkpad的bios坏了，修起来十分方便？
<user8888> iGoogle: 哈，没在意，按理应该密友jtag
<user8888> hamo: 笔记本上面的ROM芯片不是焊死的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 經常等某品牌的 bios刷的 路過。。 現在版本 v2.09
<user8888> hamo: 智能用专门的探针点点上去刷吧？
<iGoogle> 很老的机器，都是可以拔下来的。现在的没了。
<hamo> user8888: 现在的那种bios都是贴片上去的
<CyrusYzGTt> 也經常 刷 路由 和 modem的 固件的 飄過
<hamo> user8888: 有专门的机子拆下来
<iGoogle> 探针也想得出来。那要断开边上的线路的。
<user8888> iGoogle: 思维一定要开阔，哈哈
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你那是半桶水。
<iGoogle> user8888: 是可能。边上的线路，带电阻，电容，电感，可能影响。
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 你要经常刷坏，那就比较有经验了，哈哈
<iGoogle> 引脚驱动能力要很强。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..我的筆電的bios也是自己刷的，，結果有 AES-NI的支持和微碼的升級
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 至少这 user8888 知道探针，他就比你理解多些。 lol
<XiaoQing>  CyrusYzGTt ~
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ..額，， 就是刷壞了家裏的一個 無線路由
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 你是台湾同胞吗
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 还是香港同胞
<user8888> iGoogle: 要看情况，要是比较容易刷坏的，可能笔记本上面留有跳线之类的，就是spi烧写口，需要修的时候，也不用焊接下来，直接将跳线跳开，然后探针点上去刷即可
<iGoogle> 能断开就最好。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯，的確，我是用 廠商提供的工具刷筆電的bios
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 親親，，我上次找到很多 關於減緩和治療疼經文章，你看了沒
 * gfrog hates NetworkManager
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 不是。。 天朝廣府人士
<iGoogle> cmos芯片，从普通引脚，就吸收电源的。不断开周边的芯片引脚，可能信号无效。
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 真刷坏了？啥牌子的？
 * CyrusYzGTt 對於 gfrog 的人品表示懷疑
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 按理应该刷不坏，我有看到说路由器的一部留有jtag口的
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ dlink的 D
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 原来也是我天朝上国人士
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我哪知道你找的我看没看
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈 O(∩_∩)O谢谢你~
<adam8157> ...
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 当叔吃了没~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 没呢 正在痛苦的思考
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 看來你不看 log我早就將自己的個人資料泄漏一通了，，
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 擦  酱紫~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 小姑娘别说脏话
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 可惜你當時不再這，，  記住多吃 有維生素D的 食物，，最好是水果
<XiaoQing> adam8157: “擦”为啥是脏话  我把它当语气助词用 哈哈
<user8888> iGoogle: 对于spi口，如果是3口的，out，in，clock的话，in之类的输入口可能不需要断开也没有关系
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我吃的水果不少哇
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈，逮机会找找，看你留下了什么蛛丝马迹
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我打算以后开始忍痛吃姜
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..哦。。
<adam8157> XiaoQing: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 我留下的線索很多，， 你不信問曾經堅實過 本尊的 那些 安安MM
<iGoogle> user8888: 标准spi，如果只写，是不需要miso脚。
<huntxu> XiaoQing: <- 小姑孃？
<iGoogle> 通常纯烧录的，应该都是2线协议。
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 安安MM？是什么
<iGoogle> 而不是spi
<XiaoQing> huntxu: 花姑娘~
<huntxu> XiaoQing: 小花
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 话说当叔你在痛苦思考什么
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ，，好吧，看來你是裝不懂的，，  問 ofan 或者  iGoogle <<< 神
<iGoogle> freescale的烧录，还是单线协议的。 user8888
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 思考吃啥
<user8888> iGoogle: 这样，倒是不太清楚，两线的spi，咋读出数据？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 高端 整这个
<iGoogle> 那不是spi
<user8888> iGoogle: 那个不是spi了吧？
<iGoogle> 2线和单线的，不是spi
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 这你可冤枉我了，在下是个新人，出来贵宝地，还望多多照顾
<CyrusYzGTt> 啊  ～～～ 神 無所不在，， 啊蜜豆腐
<user8888> iGoogle: 倒是知道有这样的协议，单线的协议，也有好几个，两线的，i2c之类的
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 擦 酱紫。。
<XiaoQing> huntxu: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 可是我看到你的nick想起某位 牛人，，或者說是 某位老怪物
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 擦是脏字啊闺女
<iGoogle> user8888: 还有lin总线，单线的。
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 哈哈 我改我改
<huntxu> XiaoQing: 嘛lol
<XiaoQing> huntxu: 嘛？
<huntxu> XiaoQing: 傻笑
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.24drs.com/Health_Encyclopedia/article.asp?x_no=0000023090
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【瘋科技】自動掃描擦掉內容的白板擦！★哈斯比辛新聞 - 國際厚生健康園區 - 24Drs.com
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 對了，，  www.24drs.com有關於 緩解疼經的 文章
<XiaoQing> huntxu: 木有啦  笑你的“小花”嘛~
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 恩恩 抱一个~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 抱抱
<adam8157> huntxu: 下雨了?
<huntxu> XiaoQing: 那大花好了
<XiaoQing> huntxu: 好难听的。。。
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 你说的不是我朝太祖吧？？？
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 威海今天下了
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒有吧，不知道，公司在一層，四面百葉窗...
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 大不
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 小雨
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 昨天突然特别想吃ji菜饺子
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 我前几天吃荠菜汤了
<XiaoQing> 噗  喝
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 还有鲅鱼饺子
<XiaoQing> 馋死你~
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 不是 ，， 是 某位 mao的nick曾經出現幾次，， 還有個 xiong存在，，我還問過你這個 nick的  是不是你的 機油
<huntxu> 鲅鱼是什麽？ adam8157
<adam8157> huntxu: 鱼啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 廢話...
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.108sp.com/CB/Show.aspx?ID=643
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 鲅鱼饺子图解详细做法||面食糕点||菜谱大全||中华大厨房
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 对了，好像有时候会提示mao已经被用了
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是馬膠魚。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 鲅鱼
<huntxu> adam8157: 我們那，用來打丸子
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 說了麼，，你是 某位 牛人 或者是 老怪物
<huntxu> adam8157: 和做魚餃子皮的
<adam8157> huntxu: ...鲅鱼也叫马鲛（学名
<adam8157> 果然
<huntxu> adam8157: 王道的google啦
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 我喜欢吃鲅鱼的熏鱼
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 好吧 我真的很讨厌鲅鱼
<XiaoQing> 哈哈 不过我喜欢刀鱼
<XiaoQing> 你懂的~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 偏口呢?
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<XiaoQing> 恩恩
<XiaoQing> 灰常喜欢啊！！
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 石江子呢
<XiaoQing> 我只吃三种鱼 偏口 刀鱼 海猫鱼
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 海猫鱼?
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 木听说过哇  我知道有神马红绣鞋。。
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 哈哈  海猫鱼干~
<adam8157> ...
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 鲅鱼的鱼干也不错哦~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 沙里钻 哈哈
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 不能说了... sigh
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 哎哟~
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 看你这出息~
<XiaoQing> 北京都木有吗》
<XiaoQing> ？
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 我没吃过那个沙里钻 逗你玩的
<jyfl987> XiaoQing: 你住海边？
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 我木有听说过那个名字
<huntxu> XiaoQing: 好好的姑娘，怎麽跟阿當一個地方出來的，感覺就下降了些
<XiaoQing> jyfl987: 俺& adam8157 乃威海人也
<XiaoQing> huntxu: 哈哈  我是大花嘛  大花多俗 是不~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 喂鸡喂狐狸喂貂的 lol
<huntxu> XiaoQing: 大俗才是大雅
<huntxu> adam8157: 鲅鱼肉馅饺子，中国渤海湾沿岸地区常见的食品。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 笔记本使用Fingerprint GUI 1.04软件指纹登录老提示 Enter password for defaul http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367544 笔记本使用Fingerprint GUI 1.04软件指纹登录老提示 Enter password for defaul，必须的再输入一次密码才可以。这是为什么啊？怎么样在指纹登录笔记本的时候，可以不再提示这个窗口呢？ 统计信息:  …
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 养羊养牛养猪的~  lol
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<jyfl987> XiaoQing: 原来跟蛋蛋溢出的 海边真不错 可以养出嘴巴这么刁的
 * XiaoQing jyfl987 抱歉刚去割菠萝了
<XiaoQing> jyfl987: (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……  我家离海边还有点距离  大概半个小时的车程
 * mayli 关于GAE的问题：我的程序在本地调试的还可以，但是仍然需要在GAE上面进行调试，主要通过log的方式进行调试，不过logs和访问之间基本上能差6分钟的样子，不知道怎么解决合适
<XiaoQing> Evanescence: 伊凡塞斯~
<flh> 晚上好
<Evanescence> XiaoQing: hi
<XiaoQing> flh: 晚上好~
<flh> 好像没有什么人说话
<XiaoQing> 呼呼  大家吃饭去了吧
<flh> XiaoQing: 你吃过了没有？
<XiaoQing> flh: 嗯哪~  你呢~
<flh> 我还没有，误了时间
<XiaoQing> 嗷。。
<flh> 你是本还是台式机？
<flh> 太静了，弄点话说说吧
<XiaoQing> flh: 台式机
<XiaoQing> flh: 为什么误了时间~
<flh> 误了食堂的时间了
<XiaoQing> 囧
<XiaoQing> 大学生啊
<roylez_> 大学僧
<flh> roylez_: 能说啊
<XiaoQing> roylez  好吧 那我就是搞中僧了。。
<roylez_> flh: 你问个天津人就知道了。就这发音
<XiaoQing> roylez 嘛呢~  lol
<flh> roylez_: 我是浙江丽水的，发音本土音重
<XiaoQing> flh: 酱紫~  光听名字就不错  呼呼
<flh> XiaoQing: 我，意译：风里行
<XiaoQing> flh: 酱紫~
<XiaoQing> 小风风~
<flh> 也行，或叫小疯疯
<XiaoQing> flh: 怎么说。。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 来放松的？
<jiero> flh: 疯了好
<flh> jiero: 我是交流
<flh> jiero: 谢谢
<jiero> flh: 或者 封了好
 * jiero 需要建议，怎么搞到 huntxu的照片呢
<XiaoQing> jiero: 他新来的？
<XiaoQing> jiero: 囧  来玩玩嘛~
<jiero> XiaoQing: 搞到了。他不是新来的。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 他是极老的
<XiaoQing> jiero: 那怎么才要到 ^_^
<jiero> XiaoQing: 就是下载了他以前上传的真头像。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 恩。
<XiaoQing> jie
<XiaoQing> jiero: 囧
<jiero> huntxu: 和主席一样的做法。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 查户口的，你小心了
<jiero> XiaoQing: 有些人在某些地方就敢公开。
<jiero> roylez_ 不管你了，你最无趣
<roylez_> jiero: ....
<roylez_> jiero: 胆子越来越大了啊
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> 先去WC
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<flh> 12.04正式版要什么时间会发布？
<jiero> roylez_ 又失败了。可恶的trog就是不给我短剑。
<jiero> flh:  4月底
<flh> 谢谢JI
<jiero> flh: 左看看，右看看，ubuntu用户在哪里
<jiero> Cherrot: darktable 1.0 昨天发布了
<jiero> Cherrot: 然后至今没有中文新闻的说
<flh> debian下个正式版，发布的时间也差不多吧？
<Cherrot> jiero: 我知道啊，然后就有人反应Ubuntu11.10 64bit 的方块字问题了
<Cherrot> jiero: 要不我去投递一下？
<Cherrot> jiero:
<Cherrot> jiero: http://www.cherrot.com/2012/03/darktable-1-0-released.html
<^k^> Cherrot,啥网址y darktable 1.0正式发布（含中文支持） | Cherrot
<jiero> Cherrot: )><(
<jiero> Cherrot: . 励志哥(老婆语)
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 哈哈哈
<Cherrot> jiero: 开发人员给我邮件了，我正要来这里求助一下呢，为什么程序中会部分出现方块字
 * Cherrot 含羞走……
<jiero> Cherrot: 我真的没见过
<Cherrot> jiero: 你是32位系统么？
<flh> 我是32位的
<jiero> Cherrot: 不是
<touparx> 群里有用thinkpad l421的，自己配制内核的么？
<flh> 虽然用8G的内存。也可以吧？
<Cherrot> flh: Ubuntu 11.10吗？可否帮忙测试一下？
<jiero> Cherrot: 不过 fedora 16 32位没问题，Debian 64位没问题。
<jiero> Cherrot: 这两个是我目前有的系统
<flh> Cherrot: 我debian，还是vbox虚拟的，为了聊天
<jiero> flh: 。。。为了聊天？！？？
<jiero> lol
<Cherrot> jiero: 貌似就Ubuntu 11.10 64bit有问题
<jiero> Cherrot: 字体换换看？
<Cherrot> 自由建客不在啊  他的也有问题
<Cherrot> jiero: 你是说 .fonts.conf ?
<flh> 是的，上irc
<jiero> Cherrot: 恩。
<iGoogle> 低轨道离子炮（LOIC）
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯 我试一下
<jiero> flh: 你让我太失望了，不是合格的geek，竟然找不到windows下的irc
<jiero> iGoogle: 冷笑话
<jiero> i
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 这玩意干吗的啊…… 为啥那个OS带这玩意儿……
<flh> jiero: 真的不知道，指点一下
<jiero> flh: 自己看着办。。。无数呢。
<LOL_> 英美概况好无聊
<jiero> LOL_: 看中国和非洲主要国家对比
<LOL_> 知道就不选这门课了。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 对了  我在arch上试一下
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。
<flh> jiero: 百看不如一问
<jiero> Cherrot: arch我至今没装成guo
<jiero> flh: 随意拉着i个用就是了
<LOL_> jiero: 现在正在讲英国的旧石器时代还有巨石阵
<LOL_> 凯而特入侵英国
<jiero> LOL_: 怕啦怕怕拉拉
<flh> jiero: 不信，不解
 * jiero 感到等gimp的人最可怜了
<LOL_> jiero: 你一天工作几小时？
<jiero> LOL_: 半小时
<iGoogle> Ars Technica在虚拟机中测试了Anonymous-OS，没有发现恶意程序或可疑行为，预装的软件包含了许多“安全”工具，如著名的DDoS工具低轨道离子炮（LOIC）。
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 那天装了一晚上，觉得太麻烦了，就干脆下了个archBang :D
<jiero> LOL_: 剩余时间就是等待
<LOL_> jiero: 鄙视资本主义社会的腐朽生活
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 这名字起的。。。是谁翻译的啊……
<flh> LOL_: 还是边鄙视边向往好
<jiero> LOL_:  Man has always sacrificed truth to vanity, comfort and advantage. He lives ... by make-belive.
<Cherrot> jiero: 我写的这个太简略了……当新闻投递不合适……
<LOL_> flh: 同意
<flh> jiero: 想请教xp下上这里的聊天工具。虽然我用opera也进来过。
<LOL_> Cherrot: 你用过evolution没
<jiero> The trouble about man is twofold - doubleedge. He cannot learn truths which are too complicated; he forgets truths which are too simple.
<LOL_> flh: xchat
<Cherrot> LOL_: 用过 太慢了
<jiero> flh: chatzilla
<jiero> flh: firefox+chatzilla OR chatzilla(XUL)
<flh> LOL_:xchat用过，后边说的那个就没有
<LOL_> Cherrot: 哦，推荐一款支持imap-idle的client
<Cherrot> LOL_: 什么是 imap-idle ? 只知道imap。。。
<flh> LOL_:感觉还是irssi弄好了方便
<jiero> flh: 那就用 iｒｓｓｉ
<flh> 我是舍不下irssi才虚拟一个linux
<jiero> flh: irssi 不支持我indows？
<LOL_> Cherrot: wiki它
<flh> 是啊，如果就，的确期待
<Cherrot> LOL_: 暂时在忙  邮件客户端我一直用thunderbird
<jiero> Cherrot:  我下载了 60个 还没看的Tedtalk
<LOL_> jiero: irssi在cygwin下貌似不支持utf 8
<jiero> LOL_: 不知道。
<LOL_> Cherrot: 哦
<flh> LOL_: 有，可以，用过
<iGoogle> roylez:
<LOL_> flh: 哦
<roylez_> iGoogle:
<LOL_> flh: dos还有一款
<LOL_> flh: leetirc
<iGoogle> roylez_: 找一个片子看吧。
<flh> 我讨厌cygwin软件后边有个exe的补齐
<LOL_> iGoogle: 啥片子
<roylez_> iGoogle: 找不到
<iGoogle> 找。
<flh> LOL_: 谢谢
<iGoogle> 现在免费资源，是不是都灭亡了。
<LOL_> flh: :)
<Freebuilder> mutt 配置中能否加条件？我想根据不同终端启用不同配色。
<LOL_> roylez_: Zhengpeng 为啥要封我nick
<flh> 心痛colinux没有64位。
<jiero> Cherrot:  freebuilder 来了
<iGoogle> roylez_:
<iGoogle> jiero: 有片子没。
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: hello！ 问一下你用的是什么系统？
<jiero> iGoogle: 不看，自己做
<roylez_> LOL_: 你说什么求loli的，估计他嫌你太无聊了
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, Debian stable
<flh> 报告下：我是R2
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 当时测试darktable也出现了方块字对吧？
<LOL_> roylez_: 我啥时候说求loli了，不信你翻下那天的日志，
<flh> Freebuilder: 喜欢debian,是不是也gnome3了？
<Cherrot> jiero: TEDtalk不错呢 虽然我就看过一集:)
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 罗杰那个？方块了！
<touparx> flh>win下irc用kvirc吧，功能很好
<roylez_> LOL_: .
<Freebuilder> flh, OpenBox
<jiero> Cherrot: 很多东西，需要考虑
<flh> Freebuilder: 问错了，显然还没有3
<roylez_> LOL_: 是他封的，不是我。问我没用
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 你能猜猜问题出在哪吗？
<LOL_> roylez_: 我说希望能找个女朋友，然后 /me 求漂亮妹妹的视频
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 不能
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 寂寞啦
<LOL_> roylez_: 它上来就kick me
<jiero> LOL_ 漂亮mm到处都是。是你的目光问题。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: nick被封了
<flh> XiaoQing: 也许你需要风骚，不是MM吧
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 囧
<LOL_> jiero: 现在还没有女盆友
<XiaoQing> flh: 是不是发错人了。。
<flh> 就作发错喽
<jiero> LOL_ 我35岁前有女朋友都不太可能。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 为毛
<LOL_> roylez_:  CyrusYzGTt那个早都该封n次了，它都没事，我只是求漂亮妹妹的视频，就上来把我封了。。。
<flh> 有没有朋友喜欢debian下的gnome3的漂亮？
<roylez_> LOL_: 算啦，不是神马大事
<imtxc> 今天终于升到sid了。
<flh> imtxc: debian  sid?
<LOL_> roylez_: 关键是有要换nick,
<jiero> XiaoQing: 因为没有心。
<imtxc> flh: 是啊。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 我没有心
<XiaoQing> jiero: 好吧
<imtxc> LOL_: 你被谁封掉了。
<iGoogle> jiero: 你性冷淡？
<LOL_> roylez_: 长期坚持一个nick不容易呀。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 你怎么对付ghost的？
<flh> imtxc: 感觉gnome3漂亮，但开机运行程序不知哪儿弄
<jiero> iGoogle: 算是吧
<LOL_> imtxc: freeflying
<imtxc> jiero是个有理想有追求的青年
<iGoogle> 可怜的罗杰。肯定长寿。 nnnnnnd
<jiero> roylez_ 我是 berserker
<imtxc> flh: 没用过gnome3
<roylez_> jiero: 你妹
<jiero> roylez_ 秒杀ghost
<psychologe> 有木有人用kmplayer  看网络电视的，在网上搜了一大会，那些地址都看不了啊！
<flh> imtxc: 是否需要新内核支持才升级的？
<jiero> roylez_ 认真回答你妹问题了！？
<iGoogle> flh: gnome3怎么会漂亮。
<chester_wang> exit
<iGoogle> 关心点gtk3吧。
<LOL_> roylez_: 裸姐跟那天你发的那个伪娘像吗
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<imtxc> flh: 不是  只是为了用新一点的软件而已
<iGoogle> jiero: 长寿。长寿。
<flh> iGoogle: 不信安装一下debian吧，保眼睛一亮
<roylez_> iGoogle: 有片看么？
<jiero> iGoogle:  长寿不长寿我不在意。
<iGoogle> roylez_: 要你找啊。。。
<roylez_> ...
<iGoogle> flh: 从fvwm过来的，咋会鸟你的大便。。
<jiero> iGoogle:  roylez_ 你们俩合作拍吧
<LOL_> jiero: 你有没有看过那个戴假发的伪娘很凶残的视频
<iGoogle> 拍啥
<imtxc> gnome不好看
<jiero> LOl_ 去天堂问吧
<flh> iGoogle: 人嘛，不必自视过高喽
<iGoogle> 是过低。
<iGoogle> 你没见过fvwm
<jiero> imtxc: 你在抱怨 web os 不好看呢，苹果党没杀你。
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。你自扣吧
<Cherrot> jiero: 我去投递新闻吧…… 方块字这个实在解决不了
<iGoogle> 啥方块
<flh> 苹果还没有大众化
<iGoogle> roylez_: 发点你以前的片子？
<jiero> roylez_ 你拍的就好
 * LOL_ 没苹果的孩子表示路过
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 发点德国的片子。
<Cherrot> LOL_: 你也见过罗姐啊？ 说实话是有点神似…… roylez_ 是吧？
<flh> fvwm不如win7
<imtxc> jiero: 没用过web os 只用过gnome 反正觉得不好看 awesome思米大
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa:
<iGoogle> nnnd 打仗去算了。
<LOL_> Cherrot: 你说让裸姐也想那个视频上那样打扮下会不会很good, 好吧，我又邪恶了
<CyrusYzGTt> ee走了。。 不帶走  i系列
<Cherrot> LOL_: 他会派袋鼠来揍扁你……
<LOL_> Cherrot: 正好尝尝袋鼠肉的味儿
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu+NFS+kickstart 安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367548 本人使用 Ubuntu 10.0.4 的系统版本尝试通过 kickstart 来安装，所以使用ksconfig 来生成ks.cfg 文件，但是发现两个问题： 1. 在安装模式里面找不到 “NFS”、 只有四种： CD-ROM FTP、 HTTP、Hard Drive 为什么没有NFS？ redhat CentOS 都有NFS 难道不支持？ 2. Packa …
<Cherrot> LOL_: jiero 设计的袋鼠 你敢吃么
<LOL_> 呀，下课了
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我隐约感觉雷鸟就支持 IMAP-IDLE
<flh> 希望有人试试wheezy的gnome3,是不是漂亮
<LOL_> Cherrot: 现在貌似也就Gmail的服务器支持imap idle，
<flh> wheezy的gnome3,简洁而漂亮
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 我在 TB 用 IMAP..
<LOL_> jiero: 把你的袋鼠排过来吧
<Cherrot> LOL_: 这个我不知道:)
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是，贴心的软件:)
<LOL_> Cherrot: http://en.wikipedia.org/Imap_Idle
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 不過可惜的是 天朝的 伊妹兒。。 密碼是明文發送的，， 有時還不能用 TLS/SSL
<LOL_> Cherrot: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMAP_IDLE
<^k^> LOL_ ⇪ t: IMAP IDLE - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: Gmail貌似必须用TLS/SSL登陆，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你telnet进去过？
<flh> wheezy的gnome3,简洁而漂亮，有人用吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 嗯。。 我用的是 microcai教的 telnet的方法
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: telnet用来远程还是？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 開 thunderbird登錄接收郵件，， 同時打開 wireshark抓包
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: telnet pop.gmail.com 995 ?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ telnet 發假冒郵件
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..額，，很少用，感覺很麻煩
<flh> 谢谢。
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 不過 qqmail是最容易發假冒郵件， gmail 還好，， 現在不會了。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 现在不是都auth log吗还能发假邮件
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 我基本独行，不油件
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不說，， 你查看 fedora-zh某次聚會的 log就知道
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..好吧
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: ruby 没有嵌套 method
<flh> 电视上说我们遂昌有野人
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 不會是被迫害，， 當代“白毛女”？？
<LOL_> ...
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你已经疯了
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 传说
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 别找我，你自己玩
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯嗯，，多謝誇獎，， 我瘋了，， 你跟瘋子說話，，你也瘋了
<jiero> roylez_ ghost好杀，高级stab一击
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4864191/ruby-theoretical-question-is-it-possible-to-have-methods-inside-methods
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Ruby Theoretical Question.. Is it possible to have Methods inside Methods? - Stack Overflow
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..好吧，，我是根據你的話語作出的瞎說
<flh> 白毛女：旧社会把人变成鬼，新社会把鬼变成人。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我要+
<jiero> roylez_ 把我的其他电子器械全部卖了就能买一台新的Nokia N9，但是那样我就真的发傻了
<LOL_> Detroit
<flh> jiero: 推荐你来当管理员
<flh> 踢一踢不发言的人，哈哈
<Inode_LF> 大家好
<flh> 据说野人有尾巴
<^k^> Inode_LF, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<flh> Inode_LF: 好。。早
<jiero> flh: 哦。
<flh> wheezy的gnome3,简洁而漂亮，相信我
<hoxily> Inode_LF: 晚上好
<flh> hoxily: 好。早
<LOL_> Master Boot Record
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 顺便踢一下强烈推荐别人用 testing 的人，哈哈
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 额。我也用的。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 目前。
<flh> testing不行吗？
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 怕了 sid 了，上次升去sid失败全盘结束
<LOL_> flh: 你可以
<LOL_>  > Time.strtime
<^k^> LOL_, undefined method `strtime' for Time:Class
<void1> fedora和gnome3还真是好用
<flh> 我在这里义务当机器人
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 1、testing 不是大张旗鼓叫人用的；2、这里是 Ubuntu 的 IRC。
<flh> void1: fedora的gnome还漂亮吗？
<flh> void1: 能不能贴一张我看看？
<flh> void1: ?
<Cherrot> jiero: 小小感动一下吧，官方发行注记专门提到了中文的支持 :)
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=367553
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 判断某用户是否属于某组 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。感动什么额。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: T_T
<jiero> Cherrot: 我正在看着一只蜘蛛捕食，
<jiero> Cherrot: 具体细节
<Cherrot> jiero: 我最怕那玩意
<jiero> Cherrot: 对我没威胁的我不害怕
<flh> void1: 小气了
<jiero> Cherrot: 这只蜘蛛在我房间里有2周了。
<jiero> Cherrot: 我就看着它在我的灯后面活着
<jiero> 接网的长腿
<Cherrot> jiero: 真的蜘蛛啊！ 我以为是视频， 要是我肯定肾上腺素剧增……
<flh> jiero: 我房间里的老鼠更神，白天也出来
<jiero> flh: 我旁边有老鼠的时候它就在我旁边。
<jiero> flh: 1m之内
 * LOL_ 天才理论传 第五季
<flh> jiero: 那个小东西胆子真大
<jiero> flh: 不，胆子很小的，
<jiero> flh: 会被猫吓死
<jiero> flh: 你知道猫可能不杀老鼠——是老鼠自己死了
<Cherrot> jiero: Could it be the UTF-8 NFC stuff? Please see the recent post regarding
<Cherrot> the Japanese translation...
<jiero> Cherrot: I don't know...
<flh> jiero: 老鼠偷吃了我两斤花生
<jiero> roylez_ 好游戏。 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10783123/games/ASCIIpOrtal.html
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y ASCII pOrtal
<flh> jiero: 你也集体宿舍上混？
<jiero> flh: 哦，我那可怜的，才吃了2片面包就被鼠胶要了命去，同伙逃之夭夭了
<jiero> flh: 不是。
<flh> 鼠胶，谢谢，我要弄些来
<jiero> flh: its a mouse, not a rat
<jiero> flh: 2者的不同是，mouse就是小小的，rat个大
<flh> 油墨，哈哈
<LOL_> jiero: 一个椭圆的透明球里面有一个透明球是哪个电视台的标志
<jiero> LOL_ 我不看电视
<cnhezhong> ubuntu下shell编程 这个root权限是怎么对付的呢 请教各位了。
<jiero> cnhezhong: 需要的时候就用 sudo
<LOL_> jiero: 看的视频上有这个标志，顺便问下
<jiero> 显卡
<Cherrot> 有人知道怎么对UTF-8的文本文件进行正规化吗？
<LOL_> jiero: 我正在看 the big bang theory
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2012/03/16/zif-wants-new-blood/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Zif wants new blood « Technical Blog of Richard Hughes
<jiero> LOL_ 我在翻译 Ted Talk Susan Cain: The power of introverts
<Cherrot> jiero: 我感觉和日文翻译出的问题有点相似 但不确定
<jiero> Cherrot: 鉴于我对此为无知阶级，不知道能帮上什么。。。
<user8888> jiero: 字幕组的？
<jiero> user8888: 不是。
<jiero> user8888: 不准备搞啥字幕
<jiero> Destine: hi，帮助Cherrot修复中文翻译的事就拜托你了
<Cherrot> jiero: 嘿嘿~ 我来搞定他  新闻投递到开源中国一份  发行注记的翻译放我网站里了
<Destine> jiero, ?
<Cherrot> Destine: :)
<Destine> jiero, 我不知道你在说什么。
<user8888> jiero: 那翻译是为了？
<jiero> user8888: 为了我自己
<Cherrot> Destine: 不同的发行版会使用不同的UTF-8字符集么？
<Cherrot> Destine: UTF-8 NFC 或 UTF-8 NFD
<user8888> jiero: 哦，对，文字看也可以
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样上传图片，新手不容易啊，会的就告诉一声吧，求求各位了，想问个问题，图片却传不上来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367555 问问题之前，先问一个白痴问题 怎么传图片 [img]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/%E6%A1%8C%E9%9D%A2/IMG_20120316_195837.jpg[/img] 我点了上的这个，然后将我的问题图片传上去 …
<user8888> utf-8也分好几种？
<cnhezhong> jiero: 问题是我想知道 sudo cat /dev/null > /var/log/messages时 权限不够 这种情况应该怎么办呢
<jiero> Destine:： 因为我不懂，happyaron不在，觉得你就是资深人士了
<adam8157> jiero: 你买N9了啊
<jiero> adam8157没
<adam8157> cnhezhong: sudo sh -c "cat /dev/null > /var/log/messages"
<Cherrot> user8888: 有正规化形式 我也是刚知道
<jiero> adam8157 把我的电脑3台，手机+kindle都卖了，也买不起 64GB的白色N9
<flh> sudo sh -c "cat /dev/null > /var/log/messages"
<adam8157> jiero: 我看到你发的图了
<jiero> adam8157图说是我的了么？
<adam8157> jiero: 打到
<adam8157> 打倒
<jiero> adam8157。。。、
<cnhezhong> adam8157 why？
<jiero> Destine: 被我气得不说话了？
<cnhezhong> flh: why
<adam8157> cnhezhong: 两个进程, 一个有root权限 一个没有 cat有 >没有
<flh> cnhezhong: 我想试试那条命令，结果贴错了
<adam8157> flh: 别乱试 那是 cnhezhong 要的效果 不是你的需求
<jiero> adam8157 打倒。你从来就提过自己买到什么东西
<jiero> adam8157 这么不坦诚
<adam8157> cnhezhong: 可以直接 sudo > /var/log/message
<adam8157> jiero: N900也是土豪 lol
<adam8157> 打倒
<jiero> adam8157 切。。。N900怎么土豪了。
<imtxc> n9 多少大米？
<user8888> N9有啥好处？
<jiero> user8888: 没好处，没坏处
<user8888> 那个系统不是挺阳春的，也没有什么软件吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 壕
<imtxc> user8888: 买N9有范爷签名
<user8888> jiero: 不过，似乎挺多人想要N9
<user8888> imtxc: 哪位范爷？
<XiaoQing> user8888: 阳春是啥意思 请问是和白雪搭配么。。。
<imtxc> user8888: 还有那个范爷。。不跟随
<jiero> user8888: 理由自己找就行了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，现在下个文件好难
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 想看片，bt挂上没速度
<adam8157> roylez_: 迅雷离线
<user8888> XiaoQing: 搭配的
<roylez_> adam8157: QQ点亮了旋风离线60天的试用，非要用旋风
<adam8157> roylez_: 你还有qq呢啊
<XiaoQing> user8888: ^_^ 哈哈 好吧 那我是下里巴人那一类型的~
<roylez_> adam8157: 密码记得而已
<flh> 阳春是不是代名三月？
<XiaoQing> 可能。。
<user8888> XiaoQing: 下里巴人，哈，大家都下里巴人。
<user8888> jiero: 你找到啥理由？
<XiaoQing> user8888: 木有啦  下里巴人不能形容人的。。
<soiamso> 四川女屌丝 演绎 《火》
<XiaoQing> 那我是下里巴人那一类型的~   我这句喻指
<XiaoQing> user8888: :)
<user8888> XiaoQing: 没有形容人，就俗的意思吧？
<XiaoQing> user8888: 下里巴人 是和阳春白雪相对的  后者形容高雅的文学作品 前者的意思 不言而喻咯
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<jiero> user8888: 我用N900然后再到N9直线系统升级
<cleamoon> jiero: you still want to use n9 after you have used n900?
<user8888> jiero: 这类手机，软件很少，岂不是用起来很不爽？
<jiero> user8888: 奇怪。
<jiero> cleamoon: why 你呕吐、
<user8888> jiero: 你不是故意走另类路线吧？不走寻常路？
<jiero> why not?
<jiero> user8888: 什么寻常路？
<user8888> jiero: 一般现在买智能手机，买苹果的或者android的居多
<jiero> user8888: 不好用呢，旁边一个 三星9000，一个iphone4s
<user8888> jiero: 即使另类一些，买wp7或者塞班
<jiero> 都用过了
<jiero> user8888: 那又怎样
<cleamoon> jiero: after i've used n900 i want to use netbook...
<user8888> jiero: 不好用吗？n9主要出色在哪里？
<jiero> user8888: 不知道，没用过
<user8888> jiero: 确实看到许多人对N9趋之若鹜，挺奇怪的
<jiero> user8888: 考虑那么多干嘛
<jiero> user8888: 奇怪的是你啊。都要好的，考虑过度了
<user8888> jiero: 啊～～
<user8888> jiero: 同志啊，这类智能手机都不便宜，不需要考虑一下吗？你是土豪？
<jiero> user8888: 干嘛要选的那么麻烦，都差不多，当然找理念好玩的
<jiero> cleamoon:  I want a larger N900 after I using it.
<jiero> cleamoon: its a tablet, but its too small
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 新手求助 vmbox打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367559 我装了一个vmbox，出现在应用程序___系统工具中了,但是用鼠标点了后无效。根本不运行，到底是怎么回事啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhwtjxx — 2012-03-16 21:03
<cleamoon> jiero: exactly, but n9 is not a bigger n900...
<jiero> cleamoon: its another gadget from another universe
<cleamoon> jiero: ...
<chen> ?
<Cherrot> jiero: 最好的办法就是投个邮件问问darktable日语翻译者了，等他们回复中 :)
<jiero> cleamoon:  After watching N9 designer's perspective about design, I was hoping to join Nokia.
<jiero> cleamoon: but then I gave up because of their movement to OEM only.
<soiamso> jiero: deadly company
<cleamoon> jiero: it's still good place to work if you want to work 6 hours everyday...
<jiero> cleamoon:  not for me, it would be a shame.
<cleamoon> jiero: is the design awesome?
<jiero> cleamoon:  kind of best to date.
<jiero> Cherrot:  那么mm不帮你？
<Cherrot> jiero: mm咋可能帮的上忙
<jiero> Cherrot: 为啥不能。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 她太弱了:D
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。你我说的不是一个人吧。。。
<cleamoon> jiero: nokia's working place in sweden is very clam. you can sleep at there easily...
<Cherrot> jiero: ............... lainme?
<jiero> Cherrot:  destine
<cleamoon> jiero: i'll check the design out...
<Cherrot> jiero: 他不帮我 XD
<jiero> Cherrot: 我我我我我我我哦我我我我要写书。。。。。。。。。。。。。。就是写不好
<Cherrot> jiero: 去写呗 专心一点就好了~ 我也要去看教学去了 等待邮件列表回复中:)
<cleamoon> jiero: what book are you going to write?
<jiero> cleamoon: a book for Chinese reader
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 各系统中的换行究竟是怎样的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367564 网上说Windows是“/r/n”，Linux是"/n"。 今天测试一下，正好相反。 求高手解释。 统计信息: 发表于 由 凌云七风 — 2012-03-16 21:24
<cleamoon> jiero: anti-CCP?
<cleamoon> jiero: i still don't get why n9 is good...
<soiamso> cleamoon: niche
<jiero> cleamoon: its just a normal phone,
<jiero> cleamoon:  CCP? I'm a Marxist so Im not going to comment on CCP for now.
<MeaCulpa2> CCP is maker of EVE Online, a Iceland based corp
<cleamoon> jiero: marxist....
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 玩这个 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10783123/games/ASCIIpOrtal.html
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y ASCII pOrtal
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么变英语了
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 好东西啊
<jiero> cleamoon:  at school, right?
<jiero> Cherrot: 今天晚上不睡了，明天早上睡
<Cherrot> jiero: :) 我不敢这么干了，身体扛不住了
<jiero> cleamoon: you know, the rule of ebay, don't let the bid ended on weekend/any unfavorable time, OR you cannot rise money.
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。
<cleamoon> jiero: yes, at school.
<cleamoon> jiero: what do you want to say...
<jiero> cleamoon: im bidding something
<cleamoon> jiero: and?
<jiero> cleamoon: a comment about time setup and consequences.
<cleamoon> jiero: ...and? you are going to write about that?
<jiero> cleamoon: Im not going to tell you the topic of the book here.
<jiero> cleamoon: I'll let you guess.
<cleamoon> jiero: ......like i will write the same thing
<jiero> cleamoon: its so excited you can read my mind, I'm grateful :)
 * jiero offline now
<cleamoon> ...
<Freebuilder> irc 怎么贴图？
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • pylauncher，在无python环境的机器上运行py，无须py2exe打包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367569 RT 写了这么个玩意： Quote: XIOOLI@XIOOLI-PC> ls base _ctypes.pyd _multiprocessing.pyd _ssl.pyd pyexpat.pyd unicodedata.pyd _elementtree.pyd _socket.pyd bz2.pyd select.pyd _hashlib.pyd _sqlite3.pyd libstdpy.egg sqlite3.dll libstdpy.egg 是吧 python的 Lib下面所有py …
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 看topic, 随便找个你喜欢的img hoster
<moska> Cherrot: 怎么查找一个叫做tiny的目录下的con文件
<Cherrot> moska: find 命令  或者 ls tiny/ |grep con
<Cherrot> moska: 哦 你连tiny这个目录在哪都不知道哈？
<Cherrot> mos
<Cherrot> moska: 那就 find + grep 吧
<moska> Cherrot: 不知道
<moska> Cherrot: 怎么用
<Cherrot> moska: man find
<Cherrot> moska: man grep
<moska> Cherrot: 系统根目录是?
<Cherrot> moska:  /
<yall> find '' -name ''
<terry_> 谁介绍一个命令mp3播放器
<terry_> 命令行mp3播放器
<moska> Cherrot:  find / -name irssi |grep con ?
<Cherrot> moska:  -type f
<moska> Cherrot: 在电脑上看不下去man,在手机上才能看下去
<MeaCulpa2> 难倒不是-type d?
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa2: 它是找 con 目录下的irssi文件吧
<MeaCulpa2> Cherrot: 哦，我以为在找tiny目录
<MeaCulpa2> Cherrot: 眼睛没通知脑子flush
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa2: :D
<moska> Cherrot: irssi的config文件在哪个文件夹里
<moska> Cherrot: 在win下也很少用find
<Cherrot> moska: 我不知道呢  全局的应该在 /etc下 用户的应该在 ~/home 里
<Cherrot> moska: 我不知道呢  全局的应该在 /etc下 用户的应该在 /home 里
<kenifanying> terry_, 用moc
 * MeaCulpa2 的Windows下有winfind和gnufind
<moska> Cherrot:  貌似我的软件在/usr/bin下
<Cherrot> moska: 你不是说配置文件么  /usr/bin 下是可执行程序
<moska> Cherrot: 哦，刚从win转过来，貌似win下的话都在/promgram file/下面
<Cherrot> moska: linux文件系统结构是很清晰的逻辑  :)
<moska> Cherrot: 执行文件没和配置文件在一个文件夹里？
<Cherrot> moska: 分开的
<moska> Cherrot: 能给个图吗？关于文件系统结构的
<moska> Cherrot: 链接
<Cherrot> moska: google please :)
 * Cherrot Bye everyone :)
<terry_> kenifanying, ths
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Firefox无法使用Google进行搜索 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367578 Ubuntu10.04 + Firefox 10.0.2 可以打开谷歌网站，但无法进行搜索，尽管我使的是www.google.com.hk 地址，但只要点搜索，总会Connecting to encrypted.google.com… 然后，就挂掉了，显示无法打开。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fp862 — 2012-03-16 22:34
<flh> moska: moc的个人配置文件在家目录.moc
<flh> moska: 想了解根目录不是可以 tree /  吗？
<moska> flh: 我也不知道，我是新手
<MeaCulpa2> flh: Linux下面没有tree, coreutils和任何shell都没有
<flh> MeaCulpa2: 是的，我要安装后才有
<MeaCulpa2> 那都是土制的
<flh> MeaCulpa2: 土制指定制？
<MeaCulpa2> flh: ls -R | grep :$ | sed -e 's/:$//' -e 's/[^-][^\/]*\//--/g' -e 's/^/   /' -e 's/-/|/'
<MeaCulpa2> flh: 类似这种，第三方
<flh> MeaCulpa2: 这个命令也太长了，服
<MeaCulpa2> 这是我抄别人的...
<MeaCulpa2> 你所谓装的tree,我怀疑是pl...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 又在跟谁喷呢
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: ...没喷，在linuxfire喷RH呢
<roylez_> ...
<MeaCulpa2> flh: 推荐个 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566524/
<flh> roylez_: 大家讨论下
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 招商银行设了自动还款，貌似这样在国外刷也毫无压力
<MeaCulpa2> flh: e神不在，否则被我等一激，必然给你个无比强大的tree.pl
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 是
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 且可以设置成自动还最低美元
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 我没管细节。不要让我交滞纳金就行
<moska> roylez: 怎么查找 ~/.irssi 下的 config 文件
<flh> roylez_: tree的速度慢。
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 默认估计是全额，全额比较麻烦
<MeaCulpa2> moska: 你不是会了么...
<roylez_> moska: 你已经知道了还找什么
<roylez_> flh: 从来不用tree
 * MeaCulpa2 tree是DOS命令
<moska> roylez: MeaCulpa  ?
<MeaCulpa2> moska: config文件就在.irssi下...
<flh> 看一下目录树还是形像化的
<moska> MeaCulpa: .irssi在哪
<MeaCulpa2> moska: ~
<ROBOT1024> ubuntu ssh命令参数 -qTfnN 是什么意思？
<MeaCulpa2> moska: cat ~/.irssi/config
<MeaCulpa2> ROBOT1024: 你就不能man么...
<flh> MeaCulpa2: ls .irssi/ |grep config 试试
<moska> MeaCulpa: ~代表啥，还有为啥文件夹名字前加.
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: n9论坛里面很多人恨国行固件，自行去刷亚太版...
<ROBOT1024> MeaCulpa, man了 完全看不懂。。刚搜了下，没找到，这不来这试试
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 可见国内那些渣站多恶心
<ROBOT1024> 我在man里面就没看到着几个字符。。
<flh> moska:用irssi的人，我觉得不会太新手
<MeaCulpa2> ROBOT1024: man ssh | egrep '\-[q|T|f|n|N]'
<ROBOT1024> MeaCulpa, 非常感谢
<flh> MeaCulpa2: 你的命令行怎么弄得那么复杂，想吓死人啊？
<moska> flh: ～是个文件夹吗？
<fyodor_> ...
<ROBOT1024> 我刚才理解错了，以外help和man效果一样的。。
<moska> flh: irssi文件夹前面为什么加一个.
<flh> moska: 是的，特指你的家目录
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 安装 Arch, broadcom 驱动安装失败, extramodules/3.2-version 没有该文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367583 前面一个是 make, 一个 makepkg, 都出现目录错误不能编译 然后我去这个网站下载用 $ pacman -U 安装, 结果报错, 大概就是标题这个样子, 不方便复制的地方... 需要的话我再一个个抄上来 http://arch.vesath.org/all/  …
<flh> moska: 默认，大家共同定义吧
<flh> moska: 约定吧
<moska> flh: 哦
<flh> moska: 你弄了个什么系统玩？
<moska> flh: ubuntu
<MeaCulpa2> flh: 阿？
<flh> 一个个全跑去幽会了。
<fyodor_> roylez_: http://postimage.org/image/lvscgsczx/
<^k^> fyodor_,啥网址y View image: N900 wayland
<roylez_> .
<fyodor_> 到手不？ N9 是 wayland 驱动的么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 到手了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 尚未
<fyodor_> 这是位民间开发者发给我的图，不知现在如何了。当时也没下得了入 900 的决心..
<fyodor_> roylez_: 那算了，睡觉。:P
<roylez_> fyodor_: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 刷机软件有windows/mac/ubuntu的deb包....
<adam8157> roylez_: 可惜nokia放弃了meego啊 傻X
<adam8157> roylez_: 要是接着出 我也挺meego
<roylez_> adam8157: 微软的贼娃子当了头目啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 还得再怨android用java 也是傻X
<roylez_> adam8157: 阿三推的吧。三哥喜欢用java
<adam8157> roylez_: 还得再怨tizen去搞html5....  比较之下, meego+qt真的是好啊!
<roylez_> adam8157: 是啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 绝了后了
<adam8157> roylez_: 可惜就这一款
<MeaCulpa2> Meego+Qt, 舒服
<MeaCulpa2> 我Intel的同学还在继续
<MeaCulpa2> Nokia就算了
<MeaCulpa2> 就像HP绝了WebOs,哎
 * MeaCulpa2 一个同学在Intel搞Meego, Qt, 单位发了他ipad...研究app store
<moska> MeaCulpa2: meego现在像web os一样被抛弃了吗？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 该叫tizen了 转html5了...
<MeaCulpa2> moska: 不知，但Intel貌似还有想法的
<MeaCulpa2> html...
 * adam8157 洗澡去
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=367587
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 如何关闭 bash 的自动补全列表 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
 * moska 上google听首歌都卡死，GFW!!!!!!!
<Guest12486> 这么冷清啊
<roylez_> 都睡了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac313645/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 凤姐最后的独白，反正我是信了，挺可怜的。。 - AcFun.tv
<MaskRay> 求 javascript 速成教材
<zhenbeiju> 大家好
<zhenbeiju> 我又来了
<^k^> zhenbeiju, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<moska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdD52DAaFRs
<^k^> moska,啥网址y YouTube - The Sound of Silence(Live) - 2003
<moska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jqn9SKYAgY&feature=fvwrel
<^k^> moska,啥网址y YouTube - "The Sound of Silence- original version - Simon and Garfunkel
 * moska 睡觉去，
 * knownbad @@~
<SimonHsu> quit
<SimonHsu> exit
<SimonHsu> quit
<knownbad> cancun is up.
<mayli> j
<gebjgd> 周末咯
<gebjgd> lalallalalalallalalalala
<mayli> gebjgd: gay
<gebjgd> mayli: 恩 来 过来让我叉叉
<\b> knownbad gebjgd: 早上好啊
<\b> 贱猫不在?
 * knownbad 捅 \b 屁眼。
<knownbad> 咦，跑的快。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他显然不喜欢让你插
<knownbad> 那倒不是，他被我捅的升天了。
<knownbad> 带老婆泛舟去。  http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deals/San-Francisco/Other/11830
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你捅多了 回家就没有力气捅你老婆了
<^k^> knownbad,啥网址y $59 - All-Day Whitewater Rafting Trip w/Lunch, Reg. $129 | Travelzoo Local Deals
<knownbad> 咦，你怎么知道我老婆这么说的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛去了
<alvin_rxg> 看你老婆去了#
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她如何
<knownbad> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 不愧是笑話，不是校花了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还会说话么
<gebjgd> 有人实验了chromium os了么
<knownbad> 没
<^k^>  06:07
<gebjgd> ofan: 你那里能自动挂载优盘么
<knownbad> 可以
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不用gdm
<knownbad> 还自动洗衣服
<knownbad> slim
<gebjgd> knownbad: lxde 自动mount?
<knownbad> exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch DE
<knownbad> 是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不管用
<knownbad> exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch startlxde
<knownbad> gamin上了没？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上了 需要写rc.conf么?
<knownbad> rc.d/dbus 起了？
<gebjgd> 显然
<knownbad> udiskie?
<knownbad> udisk
<knownbad> udisks
<knownbad> 怎么老是打错？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 额 果然 gamin的问题
<gebjgd> knownbad: 一开始没上
<knownbad> 嗯，装了后得重新开dbus。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不能重开 需要重启
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还是slim快 比gdm快多了
<knownbad> 是啊，我上了xfce4还是用slim。
<knownbad> 我觉得你还有dbus的问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道 反正行了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 检查下老婆的电脑去
<ofan> knownbad: 加州码农工资高吗
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对 你们那里程序员月薪多少 税前
<gebjgd> ofan: 老色鬼不说
<gebjgd> ofan: 推狡猾了
<ofan> gebjgd: 要么很高，要么很低
<knownbad> ofan: 还可以但看公司
<knownbad> 去google吧。
 * MeaCulpa2 startx
<MeaCulpa2> 美国还有码农么？没了吧，剩下的都是印度忽悠吧
<ofan> knownbad: 去不了..
<gebjgd> http://forum.kaiyuan.de/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=200081
<^k^> gebjgd,啥网址y ★★★ 德国报税指南(Steuererklaerung) ★★★ - 上班一族 - 德国开元华人社区
<knownbad> 还有啊，不然google campus在干嘛？
<ofan> knownbad: google不好进唉
<knownbad> 这倒不一定，看看有没人介绍？
<gebjgd> chromium os还是那么的垃圾
<ofan> 好过公司招人也不提供sponsorship,只要us citizen
<ofan> 准备参加gsoc
<MeaCulpa2> ofan: 有个L1就可以了吧
 * MeaCulpa2 公司很多阿三是当年一人冲到US混出来的
<ofan> MeaCulpa2: L1是针对已经工作了的吧
<MeaCulpa2> ofan: en
<MeaCulpa2> 阿三护照好...前段时间，印度移民局来上海做广告，10w RMB发印度护照
<MeaCulpa2> 适合码农
<knownbad> ofan: 找个人嫁了吧。  绿卡好拿。
<gebjgd> chromiumos还是那么慢
<gebjgd> 那么不给力
<ofan> knownbad: ...
<gebjgd> google在做什么事情哦
<ofan> knownbad: 刚才还在跟别人讨论这个
<knownbad> 如果你人已在美国快的多了。
<MeaCulpa2> ofan: 嫁人+1
<ofan> knownbad: ?
<ofan> 找个美国妞？
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: chromeos? 那是个笑话
<MeaCulpa2> ofan: 恩，把鬼妹
<knownbad> 或是中国妹？
<ofan> http://haiku-os.org/  这个用没用过？
<^k^> ofan,啥网址y Home | Haiku Project
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 刚实验了昨天的 vanillekernel的
<ofan> hmmm..
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 垃圾啊
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: ChromeOS存在的原因，是因为没有OS愿意预装Chrome, Google只好随便拉了个Linux充数
<knownbad> 但这里结婚的interview会问的详细点。  老婆在广州大使馆就没问那么多。
<MeaCulpa2> 纯粹笑话
<MeaCulpa2> ofan: 鬼妹+1
<ofan> 找abc?
<ofan> knownbad: 俩中国人在us生孩子，孩子就算是美国人吧
<knownbad> 是，可以选总统的。
<ofan> knownbad: 那父母也就可以直接拿绿卡了？
<MeaCulpa2> ofan: 为啥要ABC
<gebjgd> knownbad: ofan 你们2个没戏恶
<MeaCulpa2> ofan: 白人+1
<MeaCulpa2> ofan: WASP+1
<knownbad> 父母得申请但很容易。
<gebjgd> 睡觉 明天开车
<knownbad> 只要国内的户口本子没什么错误。
 * ofan 此路可行
 * ofan 可惜连女友都没有
<gebjgd> ofan: 你自己生啊
<knownbad> 美国的亲属移民很容易。
<gebjgd> ofan: 体细胞克隆
<knownbad> 只要文件没问题，大概六个月左右。
<ofan> knownbad: 可惜没亲属
<gebjgd> ofan: 找个黑女人 嫁了
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 你还听enigma呢
<knownbad> 只有直系亲属才没quota。
<ofan> gebjgd: 得为下一代着想，不想生个黑不琉球的
<knownbad> 其他的二等亲属得等quota。
<gebjgd> ofan: 不生  你偷偷结扎
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。。
<knownbad> 同性恋将来可以结婚了，去卖屁股吧。
<ofan> knownbad: 加州可以？
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 那是啥？
<knownbad> 不行，州给的不算。  得federal。
<knownbad> 等等吧。
<knownbad> 我知道你愿意的。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> Mea culpa
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: enimga一首曲子的名字
<ofan> gebjgd: 还不去睡，老婆不在睡不着？
<gebjgd> ofan: 再考虑是不是买个ps vita玩
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 二战密码机？
<gebjgd> ofan: 听歌呢
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: new age
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 谁唱的？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 你不是没听说过吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: enigma
<MeaCulpa2> New Age 我知道
<MeaCulpa2> 我看看
<ofan> gebjgd: psv 好么？
<ofan> 太贵
<gebjgd> ofan: 我看到真机器了 确实不错 还有3G
<MeaCulpa2> 哦。。。New Age, 发迹于Gregorian分格的电子乐
<ofan> enigma听过
<gebjgd> ofan: 300欧
<ofan> 还有碟
<ofan> gebjgd: 只能玩正版
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 我只听new age
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 很少有New Age团体承认自己是New Age
<knownbad> 富二代
<gebjgd> ofan: 是啊
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 你真小资
<ofan> gebjgd: 你真小资
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 老婆不在家 无聊啊
<MeaCulpa2> New Age就是捣江湖
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 不然你说一个人干嘛
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 从来没有过console
<MeaCulpa2> 看A, 找人来聚会，烧烤
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 算了吧
<MeaCulpa2> 要我在德国，我就烧烤~~啤酒~~
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 这种事情我只和老婆做 老婆不让我烧烤
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 我经常烧烤了
<MeaCulpa2> 樱桃啤酒+图林根香肠
<gebjgd> ofan: vita做工是相当的不错啊
<MeaCulpa2> 要我在德国生活，估计40岁就癌了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不过很沉
<ofan> gebjgd: 正版太贵了
<gebjgd> ofan: 还好吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 买几个游戏且玩呢
<ofan> 屌丝表示买不起
<gebjgd> ofan: 再说可以慢慢等破解 反正能跑psp的游戏
<ofan> gebjgd: 不能跑破解的
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是插跌的？
<ofan> 碟
<cleamoon> 刚看到一个好网名：猫了个咪的
<gebjgd> ofan: 能跑破解的psp游戏
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你很out
<ofan> gebjgd: 屏幕多大？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 当然
<jiero> ofan: 去大城市把华人妹
<cleamoon> 买个netbook玩模拟器
<ofan> jiero: 把白人
<MeaCulpa2> WASP
<gebjgd> ofan: 你没见过?
<ofan> gebjgd: 我都不知道有psv,同学告诉我的
<gebjgd> ofan: 最近老做广告
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以我就看到了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我没电视没cable..
<gebjgd> ofan: 有数字电视 卫星
<ofan> gebjgd: 真小资
<gebjgd> ofan: 你上班了 你也能小资
<gebjgd> ofan: 快点毕业 上班
<jiero> ofan: 把白人，你要融入才行
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。
<ofan> jiero: 怎么融入
<jiero> cleamoon: 真没追求
<jiero> ofan: 去酒吧
<cleamoon> jiero, 为什么？
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。我的看法
<cleamoon> jiero, 觉得netbook不好？
<jiero> cleamoon: 意识到我的看法你听不听对你来说都不一定重要
<gebjgd> cleamoon: ps vita比netbook强多了
<gebjgd> ofan: 笨死
<gebjgd> ofan: 你身边有白人妹子朋友么
<ofan> ä¹°netbook
<ofan> gebjgd: 有认识的
<ofan> 不熟啊
<cleamoon> jiero, 我听不听不重要，但是听很重要
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就不行了
<ofan> gebjgd: 直接叫出来ooxx??
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 没键盘呀...
<gebjgd> ofan: 必须能和你是朋友的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 什么键盘
<ofan> cleamoon: ä¹°x120e
<ofan> 装arch
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我有上网本
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我是为了玩游戏
<cleamoon> gebjgd, psv没键盘
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 路上打发时间
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 用上网本感觉怎么样？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 游戏机要键盘干嘛
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 正在和你聊天
<ofan> cleamoon: 感觉很好
<ofan> 能休眠了
<gebjgd> ofan: 一直就能休眠 好不好
<ofan> gebjgd: 要配置的
<cleamoon> ofan, 很好吗？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不需要
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。因为我玩了22年游戏，20年是用键盘的
<ofan> 要
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 不用电脑聊天吗？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的不需要
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我有手机
<ofan> 要添加resume的hook到mkinitcpio.conf里
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 上网本就是电脑
<gebjgd> ofan: 不需要
<ofan> gebjgd: 要
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这里不需要 suspend是吧?
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接suspend
<ofan> gebjgd: ... hibernate
<ofan> suspend一直都可以
<jiero> cleamoon: 是吧是吧。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 没有真正的电脑？
<jiero> cleamoon: 玩老游戏是没意思的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我家5台电脑
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 电脑用来玩游戏 看电视
<jiero> gebjgd: 不算手机是5台
<cleamoon> jiero, 我用模拟器就很够了
<gebjgd> jiero: 对 算上手机就太多了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那电视用来玩电脑？
<ofan> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pm-utils#Hibernation_.28suspend2disk.29
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: pm-utils - ArchWiki
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你能说中文么?
<cleamoon> gebjgd, not really
<gebjgd> ofan: 我都不休眠的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我也不休眠
<gebjgd> ofan: 开机关机太快了 没有必要
<ofan> 只是有个功能不能用很不爽
<jiero> 待机不就好了，不休眠
<jiero> 待机耗电不就3w么。
<gebjgd> 向来直接关机
<jiero> 嗯嗯。
<cleamoon> 有什么好netbook推荐吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: x120e
<ofan> cleamoon: x120e E-350
<knownbad> 又一个富二代
<knownbad> 但确实好，我上次没赶上
<jiero> cleamoon: 去找正在处理的 dell outlet
<ofan> knownbad: 啥好？
<jiero> cleamoon:  latitude
<knownbad> x120e好。
<ofan> ebay上拍一个也就200多刀
<ofan> knownbad: 恩
<knownbad> 任何的12“都想买个。
<cleamoon> knownbad, 那个不很贵吧...
<ofan> 我就赶上了
<ofan> knownbad: x220不错
<ofan> 有i3/i5的u，不过贵
<cleamoon> jiero, 电池多长时间？
<knownbad> 我用着x200着。
<knownbad> x200系列的是最好。
<ofan> ebay现在也有拍的，200多能连dock也买了
<jiero> cleamoon: 不知道。
<knownbad> dock我有但不会再买了，不需要。
<cleamoon> 续航和兼容性很重要，能播放一定水平的视频就好了
<jiero> cleamoon: dell的都是金属底座的，
<knownbad> 真要买个usb-dvd。
<cleamoon> jiero, 但是电池不行呀
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有usb2sata
<jiero> cleamoon: 差不了多少
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没事买那破玩意干嘛
<ofan> cleamoon: 播视频无压力
<gebjgd> cleamoon: apu
<knownbad> gebjgd: usb2sata怎能带着走？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 9个小时
<ofan> cleamoon: 编译的时候风扇也不会狂转
<gebjgd> knownbad: 能带走
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接插上就能用
<knownbad> 你还带个3.5的dvd？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 哪个是9小时
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可以插2.5的
<knownbad> 头壳坏了。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: apu的都行
<knownbad> 那还不如直接买个usb-dvd？
<ofan> cleamoon: 自己加个4g内存
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你用的什么？
<cleamoon> ofan, 可能吗？
<ofan> 保证跑的快
<gebjgd> cleamoon: asus x101h
<ofan> cleamoon: 能，有连个ram slot,
<ofan> 两个
<jiero> cleamoon: 别买netbook，买ultrabook
<ofan> cleamoon: 还带一个3g模块的插槽，可扩展
<cleamoon> jiero, 没钱
<gebjgd> jiero: 电脑多的人 是不会在乎是不是netbook还是ultrabook的
<ofan> ultrabookè´µ
<cleamoon> ofan, 那不都得自己弄了...
<gebjgd> ultrabook也不轻啊
<ofan> cleamoon: 不用
<ofan> cleamoon: 对Linux支持好
<cleamoon> ofan, 你多少钱买的？
<ofan> cleamoon: 300刀
<jiero> gebjgd: 不一样哦，ultrabook接上屏幕就是台式机性能。
<gebjgd> Karunesh - Punjab
<gebjgd> jiero: 我家里有台式机
<cleamoon> ofan, 我们这没卖的...
<gebjgd> jiero: 为什么还要台式机
<jiero> gebjgd: cleamoon是学生
<ofan> cleamoon: ebay
<ofan> cleamoon: ebay
<jiero> gebjgd: 可以用学校的显示器
<gebjgd> jiero: 显然不能
<ofan> cleamoon: 可以买单核的，200刀
<jiero> gebjgd: 以前我就拔学校显示器插到我的笔记本上
<gebjgd> jiero: hdmi的接口
<gebjgd> jiero: 学校的没戏
<jiero> ofan: 去死。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, ultrabook加上屏幕也到不了台式机性能吧...
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 能啊。学校的又不是高级的
<jiero> cleamoon: 买这台 http://www.cnet.com.au/dell-latitude-e6220-339320312.htm
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y Dell Latitude E6220 Review - Laptop & Notebook computers
<knownbad> 家里得装个NAS如果都上了笔记本。
<jiero> i7 2620
<jiero> 6cell 续航 6小时最高亮度播放视频
<gebjgd> jiero: 这是垃圾
<jiero> gebjgd: 为啥呢
<ofan> knownbad: nas+1
<cleamoon> 没在ebay上买过，可信吗？
<ofan> 不过都挺贵
<ofan> cleamoon: 我就从ebay上买的
<gebjgd> jiero: 12寸 说轻 不轻 说性能好 又谈不上
<jiero> cleamoon: 可信，一般都是普通人
<jiero> gebjgd: 性能确实比大多台式机好。
<ofan> x120e就是屏幕不太爽
<jiero> gebjgd: 12.5寸 1.4KG已经是很好了吧。
<gebjgd> jiero: 散热不行性能无法发挥
<jiero> gebjgd: 对于金属构造的来说
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你没用过latitude
<gebjgd> jiero: 电脑多了 一台电脑做一件事情
<knownbad> Linux lchou 3.2.11-1-ck #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 13 17:16:53 EDT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<ofan> jiero: 小本没必要高性能
<gebjgd> jiero: 不需要一台电脑 做所有事情
<cleamoon> ofan, ebay其它国家网站的呢？
<ofan> Linux Ryans-Arch 3.2.9-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Mar 1 09:31:13 CET 2012 x86_64 AMD E-350 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<knownbad> Linux lchoux 3.2.11-1-ck #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 13 17:16:53 EDT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> Linux asus-arch 3.2.11-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Mar 15 09:16:03 UTC 2012 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<jiero> ofan: 为啥，小本当台式用——就是连个屏幕而已
<ofan> jiero: 没必要
<knownbad> 公司的比较快。
<ofan> jiero: 高性能的都是高功耗
<ofan> jiero: i7本看个小视频风扇就狂转了
<jiero> ofan: 高功耗也有6小时电池
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<knownbad> 有需要，编码是超快的。
<ofan> jiero: 扯淡的
<jiero> ofan: 你值得鄙视
<gebjgd> jiero: 梦呢
<knownbad> 倍数上快。
<gebjgd> jiero: 6个小时电池
<ofan> jiero: MBP说有7小时巡航，实际就2-3小孩死
<jiero> gebjgd: 3芯的3小时
<gebjgd> jiero: 说睡呢
<gebjgd> jiero: 普通上网本9个小时
<jiero> ofan: 看你干什么了，我同学的MBP就4个小时没插还跑了半小时dirt
<knownbad> 笔记本上的i7只有4核。
<ofan> jiero: i7的u空闲的时候比atom的高很多，实际上计算量都一样
<knownbad> 不像deisktop上有八核。
<jiero> gebjgd: 是9小时，多了3个小时。
<ofan> 8核功耗太大
<gebjgd> jiero: 说什么呢
<ofan> jiero: 别信这些标称的巡航时间
<jiero> gebjgd: 就是说电池额。
<jiero> ofan: 不是标称，是实测。。。
<cleamoon> 怎么也得买个8h以上的吧
<gebjgd> jiero: 梦呢
<ofan> jiero: 扯淡的
<knownbad> 所以笔记本上的i7并不这么耗电。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: amd apu
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 必然amd apu
<jiero> ofan: 你去说别人都扯吧。。。
<ofan> 最耗电的就是屏幕
<gebjgd> jiero: 你确实是在扯蛋
<jiero> ofan: 我就在旁边看
<gebjgd> jiero: ofan说的没错
<ofan> jiero: 那些测的都是把屏幕调到最暗
<gebjgd> jiero: 纯扯
<ofan> 什么都不干
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.cnet.com.au/dell-latitude-e6220-339320312.htm
<ofan> 谁会去那么用
<Sevenx> 大家早上好
<jiero> gebjgd: 我观察过一个mbp的耗电。
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是扯，那人根本没带着电源
<Sevenx> 我现在面对一个选型问题，我想问一个在Linux下有什么单片机开发软件可以使用
<ofan> jiero: 很多人说MBP能超过7小时，实际也就最多3小时
<jiero> ofan: 你的质量有问题
<cleamoon> Sevenx, 晚上好
<gebjgd> jiero: we were able to run the Latitude E6220 for an impressive three hours and 32 minutes
<ofan> jiero: 不止我一个
<gebjgd> jiero: 我没见过mbp超过7个小时
<jiero> gebjgd: 3cell电池好不。
<Sevenx> 如果没有的话，我就必需换回Windows了
<gebjgd> jiero: 纯鸡巴意淫7个小时
<jiero> gebjgd: 我也没见，我只见了4个小时，然后电池还有一半
<jiero> gebjgd: 人家是9cell battery
<ofan> jiero:
<ofan> http://goo.gl/5h9Ts
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: 2011 mackbook pro 15 pro battary life - Google 搜索
<Sevenx> 在网上找了一会儿也没有找到可以在Linux下使用的单片机开发软件
<ofan> jiero: 很多老外都抱怨
<gebjgd> jiero: 你知道9芯上网本能待机12个小时
<Sevenx> 主要是编译器
<gebjgd> Sevenx: 单片机过时了
<void1> 难得这么早这里就这么热闹
<gebjgd> Sevenx: 直接上real time kernel吧
<ofan> jiero: 我的x120e屏幕调到最暗才能达到标称的5小时，稍微调高点，再浏览个网页，也就3-4小时
<Sevenx> 不是过不时的问题啊
<jiero> ofan: 额，正好不是我见的种类
<Sevenx> 只是必需要这样做啊，这是公司的任务
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 哪个9芯能12h？
<gebjgd> Sevenx: 辞职
<jiero> gebjgd: 屁话，我就在旁边，我看着对方做什么
<ofan> i7本尤其15存的，超过4小时基本不可能
<jiero> ofan: 看你做什么了
<gebjgd> jiero: 不信
<ofan> jiero: 你不可能什么都不干
<cleamoon> ofan, x120e网站上写的可是3h...
<ofan> cleamoon: 标称5小时
<cleamoon> ofan, 我查的写的是3h...
<ofan> cleamoon: 我都是看的状态栏的提示
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你不是有电脑么
<ofan> 剩余时间
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 买个上网本就完了
<knownbad> ofan: 用了ssd没？
<ofan> knownbad: 没钱..
<knownbad> 周末去卖屁股。
<jiero> ofan: 靠。3小时浏览网页+photoshop，半小时游戏dirt，半小时几乎闲置，这样是我观察的，电池用了53%，信不信有你
<ofan> 擦
<gebjgd> knownbad: ssd没啥必要吧
<gebjgd> jiero: 对有你
<knownbad> ssd让耗电比较consistant。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 不知道该买哪个
<ofan> jiero: 看百分比没用
<ofan> 越往后掉电越快
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 不好挑呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 钱够那个就买那个
<ofan> 60-80之间是掉的最慢的
<knownbad> 几乎都差不多的时数。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-17
<ofan> ssd得上btrfs
<ofan> 太贵了，没必要
<gebjgd> ofan: 没啥用啊ssd
<gebjgd> ofan: 除非为了防摔
<ofan> gebjgd: 速度快
<gebjgd> ofan: 普通硬盘速度足够快了
<gebjgd> ofan: 没感觉慢
<knownbad> 我是上了btrfs但没必要。  ext4就有支持ssd。
<ofan> gebjgd: 随机访问速度快
<jiero> gebjgd: 用ssd的好处就是可以随意
<ofan> btrfs优化比较好
<gebjgd> ofan: 反正我没感觉到慢
<ofan> ssd有擦写限制
<ofan> gebjgd: 得对比才能看出来
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 钱够买macbook pro的...但是不喜欢...想要个续航好，能看视频，便宜的...
<jiero> cleamoon: 随意个上网本就好了。。。
<knownbad> 关了swap或是减低swapness。
<jiero> cleamoon: 就随意你吧
<gebjgd> cleamoon: mac? 太丢身份了
<ofan> ...
<ofan> cleamoon: 买个外星人
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 所以才挑呀
<jiero> cleamoon:  Acer Aspire one，换个屏幕
<ofan> cleamoon: 其实你用用mac就想买了
<knownbad> 拉屎去
<ofan> cleamoon: 尤其那屏幕
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<cleamoon> ofan, 有很多钱了再说
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> 这么早
<fivesheep> 哥才来
<fivesheep> 睡啥
<cleamoon> ASUS 1015BX看起来不错，速度一般，显卡很好
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 据说德国的薪水都很高? 一般大学毕业都有个8w 欧税后收入?
<jiero> ofan: 用用 alienware就想买了
<jiero> cleamoon: 显卡？
<jiero> lol
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 没那么高
<fivesheep> alienware 不如买主机.. 最少能用个3,4年
<ofan> 主机不能带着走
<cleamoon> jiero, 有集成显卡
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 我听国内的同学说的. 他说他在德国的同学, 很多都这样..
<ofan> cleamoon: atom的u 太烂
<ofan> fivesheep: 吹的吧
<jiero> ofan: 你真不搭调。。。
<ofan> fivesheep: 你也在加州么？ 码农一般工资多少啊？
<jiero> ofan: cleamoon 在说 amd的
<fivesheep> ofan: 我是无业游民, 准备着读书
<jiero> fivesheep: 。。。
<fivesheep> ofan: 国内是码农.. 美国得要个砂纸才行
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> jiero: 1015bx 不是amd的吧
<ofan> fivesheep: 唉
<jiero> ofan: AMD Brazos C60
<fivesheep> ofan: 我前几天问他们买什么车好, 我说想买 crv, rav4 和 forester.. 然后被他bs了.
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 合8w人民币现实，欧做不到的
<ofan> jiero: 单核的渣
<jiero> up to 8.5** hours of battery life
<jiero> lol
<ofan> fivesheep: 别跟中国人比啊
<knownbad> fivesheep: 砂纸搽屁股？
<ofan> 中国人都有钱的
<fivesheep> 说起码要5w usd的车才考虑, 他说他在欧美的同学都开的二M的车
<cleamoon> AMD Radeon HD 6250
<ofan> 老美开个破铜烂铁就能上路
<ofan> cleamoon: 多少钱
<cleamoon> AMD C50 Dual Core-processor (1,0GHz)
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我看过了crv. 新款不错.. 但价格很硬
<jiero> ofan: 。。。你果然是。。。
<knownbad> crv？  又个富二代
<ofan> cleamoon: 不行的 c50没apu好
<cleamoon> ofan, 2290克朗，也就是2100人民币左右
<ofan> cleamoon: 独显功耗大
<ofan> cleamoon: 主频太低
<knownbad> 我都开破铜烂铁，两千多点。
<ofan> knownbad: +1
<cleamoon> ofan, six-cell lithium-ion battery provides 8.5 hours of operation
<cleamoon> ofan, 主频是太低了...
<ofan> cleamoon: 你可以试试
<ofan> 看看评测也行
<ofan> 8.5h是吹的
<ofan> 实际能有4h就不错了
<knownbad> fivesheep: crv是不错，要是有了比比就会考虑。
<jiero> ofan: 你的话直接不可信
<ofan> jiero: 我这都是实际经验，爱信不信
<jiero> ofan: 你的经验就是垃圾。。。
<ofan> cleamoon: 对比下apu E-350
<fivesheep> knownbad: 估计lx 4wd 拿下都要26000 otd. invoice是 21xxx
<jiero> http://twitpic.com/8x4ibw
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y Firefox: Now we're cooking. on Twitpic
<knownbad> 还可，2011还是2012？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 2012
<fivesheep> 新出, 有倒车镜头
<knownbad> 买了吧，反正你钱多。
<cleamoon> ofan, Eee PC 1015BX的确不错，明年再买
<knownbad> 倒车摄像头我觉得倒是必备，安全多了。
<jiero> cleamoon: 明年！！！1
<jiero> cleamoon: 你真的比我还疯
<knownbad> 特别是家里有小朋友
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我也是那么觉得
<knownbad> 但我不喜欢新车得买全险。
<knownbad> 我猜你该是付现吧？
<fivesheep> knownbad: apr那么低
<fivesheep> 显然不会
<fivesheep> knownbad: 主要是很难找到合适的二手车
<knownbad> 但全险太贵了。
<knownbad> 那是你挑，我不挑的。
<knownbad> 要挑就跟你一样买新车。
<knownbad> 你不是胖吗？  干嘛不买个van?
<ofan> 买个大福特
<fivesheep> knownbad: van太废油
<knownbad> 那就hybrid。
<knownbad> 你的重力加速应该更有效率。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我还是想考虑四驱
<knownbad> 四驱才耗油呢。
<knownbad> 因该是awd的吧？
<fivesheep> knownbad:yes
<fivesheep> knownbad: crv那种是on demand得
<knownbad> 太复杂了。
<imtxc> roylez: 主席这个会不会和vimperator冲突呢？http://camdez.github.com/blog/2012/03/15/octopress-keyboard-shortcuts/
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: Keyboard Shortcuts for Octopress Sites - Nerdcode
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Google 面临来自欧盟和美国的新的隐私纠察 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367595 “据熟悉此调查的人透露，美国和欧盟的管理部门正 调查谷歌 绕过百万用户在苹果Safari 浏览器上的隐私设置这一事件。在上月被华尔街日报报道过后，谷歌停止了该行为。这一跨越美国联邦与州立机构以及由法国所主导的 …
<imtxc> 求war horse 高清种子
<archl_dungeon> 280ml 啤酒就脸通红哦
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 吃饭去吧
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 呆鼠
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 红色男孩
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 暗杀好讨厌啊。。。不暗杀就打不过
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ stab不成就 berserk
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 八爪berserk？
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 恩
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 八爪的好处是有 tentacle 可以抓住对手让对方跑不掉
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 往死里打
<roylez_> 从来没活到捡齐8个戒指
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 因为没有那么多戒指啊。。。
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 我顶多戴着 7个
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 是 ##crawl 。。。
<Cherrot> 现在哪个Chrome扩展还支持 aria2c呢？
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 早上好，不知道
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: 上班那
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 呃恩。
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: 不是说睡觉么
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 下午了
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: :D
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu看不了网页视频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367598 我的ubuntu11.10，之前还可以，后来好像有系统更新就看不了网络视频了，优酷，土豆什么的都看不了， 也不提示缺失插件，我在软件中心安装了flash插件了，可是还是看不了，郁闷啊，我用的是Chromium浏览器 哪位帮帮忙。。。。。。。。。。。。  …
<namoamitabuddha> 现在 pmount 有代替品么
<namoamitabuddha> 现在还用 pmount 么
<ofan> 一直用pmount
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在VirtualBox4.1.10安装了Ubuntu 11.10，怎么实现Ubuntu 11.10与主机上的文件共享？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367599 我用虚拟机VirtualBox4.1.10安装了ubuntu11.10，主机是Win7，而且VirtualBox也安装了设备-安装增强功能，共享文件夹在主机下的名字是Linux，在ubuntu下的media文件夹显示是sf_Linux，以root身份可以访问打开 …
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 运气太背了，4级就碰到 grinder。。。
<archl_dungeon> 还挥舞着 -3 -3的匕首。。。
<archl_dungeon> roylez 因为我一路斩杀，根本没在意自己用什么样的武器——烂也没怕，
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: .
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 我在试demonspawn summoner
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ Draconian 好玩哦。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367601 我是刚刚才下载的ubuntu，因为感觉Linux和Mac的界面很像，很好看，所以想学学…… 但是刚刚安装，什么都不会，论坛上的各种新手入门讲解太多了，不知道有没有针对完全新手什么都不懂的人看的啊？求个教程或者链接。 现在还是在用Windows才能做各种 …
<archl_dungeon> roylez靠。。。网络延迟，，，我按住向前去杀hobgoblin，结果被包围了，就挂了。。。
<archl_dungeon> roylez 习惯第一层方向键直接横冲直撞了，这次被4个jackel+hogoblin灭了。
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 捡了个ring of magic power，发达了
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ :) 有一次我第一层捡到的第一个物品是 ring of slaying  +4 +5
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 我捡过 +5 +5
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 照样挂了
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 都是这样的。
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 我还有一个奇特的 ogre，extremely stealthy，在 Elf Hall里都是一击杀，把里面杀光了，结果不小心测试新武器时被狂暴的polar bear灭了。。。
<archl_dungeon> roylez。。。webtile 太无耻了，卡而且效果显示不明确。。。
<archl_dungeon> roylez不玩wewbtiles了。。
<Guest75353> 有人把控制台的中文显示设置成功了吗？
<if_else> 各位 empathy 里面没法激活 fcitx 输入法？
<Guest75353> 这两个都不用
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如何在gun gurb 里面设置直接进入命令行（装N卡驱动后无法进入UI.黑屏.我的是笔记本集成+独显） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367605 如题， 求解，如何在gun gurb里设置直接进入命令行模式？ 最好还能解决一下命令行模式后，又如何解决无法进入UI.黑屏 .. 删除独显驱动？怎么删除? 有无其他解决方案  …
<metbsd> 其实linux软件问题也挺好解决的，不用就行了
<freeayu> hello,  我刚刚跑完步回来
<shangxuejin> hi all
<^k^> shangxuejin, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<shangxuejin> 有人用ubuntu装nginx然后配置perl cgi吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 窃以为12.04的bug http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367607 apt-get remove 无法卸载软件，和install一个效果 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2012-03-17 12:13
<shangxuejin> 不可能吧，这样的bug也放出来了？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-30185
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 30185:Linux x86_64 - add user with passwd (189 bytes) - Sebug
<CyrusYzGTt> http://digi.cn.yahoo.com/ypen/20120312/918823.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google Chrome再次沦陷_雅虎科技
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367610 我在虚拟机里面装ubuntu，可是一直卡在“正在复制文件”，就到29%就停了，这是为什么呢？？谁能帮帮我 啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 狐狼象鹰 — 2012-03-17 13:12
<moskae> 好安静！
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：开机画面问题和3D切换问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367615 昨天装了11.10 之后装了3D桌面 可是问题随之而来 问题一： 3D桌面在切换的时候屏幕会闪一下，就是前一个工作区如果有窗口打开的话就会在切换到的这个工作区闪一下，不知道是什么原因呢？ 问题二： 安装过3D之后在开机时过了引 …
<cnhezhong> 请问 redflaglinux6.0iso文件中的rpms里的软件 对应的中文名列表哪里有啊  怎么看？
<caleb-> 哪个软件有中文名…
<cnhezhong> caleb-: 是阿  我这不是想打听下 有对照的软件列表么 我就直接从iso中拿过来用了
<caleb-> cnhezhong: 基本都是英文的啊，除了少数 火狐 之类代称
<cnhezhong> caleb-: 其实redflaglinux6.0的文档最后有这个目录 但是不全阿 就一点点软件介绍 可是iso盘里有三千多个软件呢
<xiaomo> join #perl
<Cherrot> 如何修改系统读取字体配置的路径和优先级呢？
<Cherrot> 我想达到这个效果，在某程序所在目录下新建一个 .fonts.conf 用来覆盖系统字体选项中的某些规则
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu下软件安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367616 才接触ubuntu，感觉linux真是强大，什么样的安装方式都有，有源码安装的，有直接安装的。求大侠给讲解一下有多少种，汇总汇总 1，rpm方式 2，dpkg方式 3，yum方式 4，apt—get方式 5，tar 6，， 7。。。。。 网上看的头大了，到底有多少种安装方 …
<Cherrot> roylez 能帮个忙么？
<roylez_> Cherrot: 踢你？
<roylez_> Cherrot: 不行，我没帽子呢
<Cherrot> roylez_: …… 怎么修改系统读取字体配置的路径和优先级呢？ 比如把当前目录加进去
<roylez_> Cherrot: 没干过
<roylez_> Cherrot: 我就一个fonts.conf，用了很多年了
<roylez_> Cherrot: 有可能是因为我不用gnome之流吧，没那么多字体需求
<Cherrot> roylez_: 你是不是用openbox来着？
<roylez_> Cherrot: awesome/fluxbox
<fyodor_> 顽固的主席
<fyodor_> 我已回归 g3 之流
<fyodor_> Cherrot: 修复 .fonts.conf 就是
<fyodor_> 改，毛复...
 * yall Use-Fvwm
<Cherrot> fyodor_: 是这样的，某程序显示中文为方块字，可以通过把中文字体作为默认sans字体来解决，可是英文字体的显示就很难看了。所以我不想修改系统字体设置……
<adam8157> Cherrot: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.fonts.conf
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.fonts.conf at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<fyodor_> en? 貌似中英文可分开设置吧
<Cherrot> adam8157 我试试去:)
<Cherrot> fyodor_ 怎么分开设置？可以指点一下么
<fyodor_> 研习 adam8157 配置文档
<Cherrot> adam8157 还是不行呢…… 除非把中文字体放在前面
<Cherrot> 我用 <match>
<Cherrot> 	<test name="family"><string>sans-serif</string></test>
<Cherrot> 	<edit name="family" mode="prepend" binding="strong">
<Cherrot> 来配置字体组， 你一个alias 就搞定了，好简洁:)
<adam8157> Cherrot: 全用我的不行? 我这里好好的
<Cherrot> adam8157 原因应该是这个：
<Cherrot> that looks like all gnome things are good, and all directly cairo drawn strings are broken?
<adam8157> Cherrot: 你没有dejavu字体吧
<adam8157> Cherrot: 装上dejavu字体 然后注销下试试看
<Cherrot> adam8157 我有的……我的默认字体也是DejaVu，是darktable这个程序自己的问题，部分插件的字体显示成方块
<adam8157> Cherrot: java?
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 你不会在折腾那个臃肿吧
<adam8157> Cherrot: 有的程序不认fontconfig 只认单一字体
<Cherrot> adam8157 C++。 现在找到的唯一办法就是让中文字体成为默认sans字体 :-(
<Cherrot> gebjgd: darktable，永中还没用 :)
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 啥程序这么威武
 * XiaoQing 当叔好 大家好
<XiaoQing> gebjgd好
<Cherrot> adam8157 为什么呢？ darktable程序本身是国际化的啊，我只是翻译了.po而已。
<Cherrot> that looks like all gnome things are good, and all directly cairo drawn strings are broken.  我觉的这个原因比较切题，不过我不懂……
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 不痛经了?
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 恩~  一月就一次~
<Cherrot> gebjgd: darktable 就是罗姐在论坛里请人测试翻译的那个软件
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 闺女好
<XiaoQing> ada
<Cherrot> XiaoQing: 你不是男的么
<XiaoQing> adam8157 ^_^
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 你以前nick是啥来着
<XiaoQing> Cherrot: 从没这么说过
<Cherrot> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=366701&start=15
<^k^> Cherrot ⇪ ti: 找人测试 Darktable 翻译 - raw数码照片处理 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<XiaoQing> adam8157 maya。。。。
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 哦 对对
<XiaoQing> 桑心
<XiaoQing> :'(
<Cherrot> XiaoQing: maya 是你啊  你是女的啊   :D
<XiaoQing> Cherrot: 是呀
<XiaoQing> 你也是山东的吧？
<XiaoQing> （要是没记错的话。。）
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 年纪大 记性差
<XiaoQing> adam8157 好吧。。
<gebjgd> Cherrot: http://imagebin.org/203877
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 刚装上什么都没调
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 那你的 ~/.fonts.conf 是怎么写的呢？可以给瞧瞧吗？
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 怎么安装老版本的 gcc http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367620 我安装的debian apt-get install build-essential 后，装的是 gcc4.4 可是工作需要　gcc4.02的。各位有高招吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qinyuc — 2012-03-17 14:16
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 桌面好漂亮:)
<gebjgd> Cherrot: http://pastebin.com/yrFvmCWf
<gebjgd> Cherrot: http://imagebin.org/203878
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 你说这个桌面?
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 嗯 半透明挺漂亮的  底部和Win7这么像啊……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: tint2
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 用了2年多了
<Cherrot> gebjgd: :)  今晚我也试一下
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 给小屏幕用合适 大的不好
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 大的直接上个lxde就够了 我老婆都是用我的配置
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 哦 谢谢呢
<Cherrot> 我清空了 ~/.fonts.conf 下的字体族配置还是不起作用，遗憾
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 你少自体
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 字体
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我检查一下
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 我这里用的是opensuse和win自带的字体
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 所有字体都有了
<moska> roylez_: 修改主机名，怎么改
<roylez_> moska: 自己搜
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 不少字体  即使我的字体配置只剩下DejaVu 和 文泉驿也不行，除非把文泉驿放到前面。下面这个解释你知道是什么意思吗？
<Cherrot> that looks like all gnome things are good, and all directly cairo
<gebjgd> moska: rc.conf hostname
<Cherrot> drawn strings are broken
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 从来没调过字体顺序
<moska> gebjgd: 不懂
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 向来所有字体拷贝进去 直接就用了 没有任何字体问题 除了qtconfig需要调下 别的都不用
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 因为DejaVu的英文好看些所以就放到中文字体前面了 :) 无奈darktable这个软件的某些插件只认最高优先级的字体（DejaVu），所以中文就变成方块了。
 * Cherrot 喜欢DejaVu Sans ^_^
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 不懂 没调过字体 向来一股脑所有字体拷贝入系统 之后开了hint就完事了
 * moska 网上有太多不一样的教程，都不知哪个是正确的
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 嗯，所以想找个办法可以让程序读取特定的字体配置，而不是使用系统的，同时保持系统的字体配置不变。 不过没搜到办法 :(
<Cherrot> moska: 试试看就知道了嘛  不同的发行版都会有细微差别的
 * adam8157 出去买双鞋子
<ofan> udev搞死人..
<gebjgd> ofan: 怎么了?
<ofan> gebjgd: 写自动挂载的udev规则
<gebjgd> ofan: 不需要
<ofan> gebjgd: 咋
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这里什么都没写
<gebjgd> ofan: 自动挂载
<ofan> gebjgd: ..你用的de
<gebjgd> ofan: 我从来不用de
<ofan> gebjgd: 那用啥
<gebjgd> ofan: openbox-session
<ofan> gebjgd: 默认没有自动挂载
<gebjgd> ofan: gamin
<ofan> gebjgd: 不用
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就没有被
<gebjgd> ofan: dbus上了么
<gebjgd> ofan: 幸好你就一台机器 这要是5台机器 你还不累出屎来
<ofan> gebjgd: 我就一台是Liux
<gebjgd> ofan: 我家里就一台是win
<ofan> gebjgd: 本来已经写好了,udev又变路径了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不需要写
<gebjgd> ofan: dbus gamin就行了
<ofan> gebjgd: gamin以前用过
<ofan> gamin+pcmanfm
<gebjgd> Gloria Estefan - Cuts Both Ways
<gebjgd> ofan: gamin之后就随便了 我用thunar
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小弟刚用上ubuntu,手贱在软件中心安了个gnome-shell.结果出问题了。请各位高手帮帮忙。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367622 在软件中心装了个gnome-shell。发现时间处是乱码。在软件中心卸载gome-shell后，发现开机登录界面中仍然有gnome界面。并且想在一次安gnome时发现出错。还请各位高手指教。 统计信息: …
<ofan> gebjgd: 那个得配fm
<gebjgd> ofan: 不用
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这里都没配置 都自动mount
<gebjgd> ofan: 台台如此
<ofan> gebjgd: 你装了thunar-volman吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 没有fm不行
<ofan> 不会给你自动挂载
<gebjgd> ofan: libfmß
<gebjgd> ?
<ofan> file manager
<gebjgd> ofan: 那是什么东西
<gebjgd> ofan: thunar-volman显然装了
<ofan> gebjgd: 就是文件管理器
<gebjgd> ofan: http://img7.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/15780/157800470657ea70d1c0f689adf852a003b7e216.jpg
<gebjgd> ofan: 包名
<gebjgd> ofan: 反正我这里5台都没配置udev
<ofan> gebjgd:卡死了
<gebjgd> ofan: 美臀
<ofan> gebjgd: 那是你没用到
<XiaoQing> ofan: 又通宵啊
<ofan> gebjgd: .... 我小本打开大图片很卡
<gebjgd> ofan: 比如 用到什么?
<gebjgd> ofan: 不卡
 * XiaoQing ofan不乖啊！！
<gebjgd> ofan: 上网本路过
<ofan> nnd
<ofan> XiaoQing: 一会睡
<ofan> gebjgd: 我用的chrome
<gebjgd> ofan: 用到什么
<XiaoQing> ofan: 好吧。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: chromium
<gebjgd> ofan: 根本没必要配置udev
<XiaoQing> ofan: 其实我最近才知道 chrome是铬的意思
<ofan> gebjgd: 有必要
<gebjgd> ofan: 原始人才干那种事情
<gebjgd> ofan: 有什么必要?
<XiaoQing> 我也是最近才知道  chromium是镀铬合金的意思。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 通用
<ofan> 不用额外安装包
<gebjgd> ofan: 有病 为了个自动挂载 我搞它?
<gebjgd> ofan: 蛋疼
<ofan> gebjgd: 懂毛
<gebjgd> ofan: 你懂的多
<ofan> gebjgd: 需求不一样
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩 自己改udev的牛逼
<ofan> gebjgd: wiki上也有
<ofan> gebjgd: 这叫diy
<gebjgd> ofan: 我说的就是wiki上的那几个蛋疼的脚本
<ofan> gebjgd: 要不折腾我就用ubuntu了
<gebjgd> ofan: 看过n遍了
<gebjgd> ofan: 根本不需要
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这里5台都没问题
<ofan> gebjgd: 需要
<ofan> 装了你那一堆东西后可能就不需要了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我装的东西可不多
<ofan> gebjgd: 你觉得不多
<gebjgd> ofan: 你多少个包
<ofan> gebjgd: 305
<gebjgd> ofan: 你那机器干嘛用的
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是为了上网? 蛋逼下irc?
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这机器什么都装
<ofan> gebjgd: 折腾用的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我是为了用
<ofan> gebjgd: 我是为了玩
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就是了
<ofan> gebjgd: 所以说需求不一样
<gebjgd> ofan: 为了玩 蛋疼是必须的
<moska> gebjgd: ofan 你们在讨论啥
<ofan> gebjgd: 折腾完了再用
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个个玩意是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367623 不知道哪个包装的。搜也搜不出来，网上搜也是一堆废话。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 枫叶饭团 — 2012-03-17 15:21
<yall> .
<gebjgd> moska: ofan 为了自动挂载 写了好长的udev配置 当然是从wiki上copy的
<ofan> gebjgd: p
<gebjgd> moska: XD
<ofan> gebjgd: 这都自己写的
<gebjgd> moska: dbus gamin 就搞定了 人家喜欢自己diy
<gebjgd> moska: 尽显高手本色
<gebjgd> moska: 不屑于用简单的办法
<ofan> gamin搞不定
<ofan> gamin就是个包
<moska> gebjgd: 现在发行版不是都默认自动挂载吗
<ofan> gamin就是个库
<ofan> gebjgd: 你那是thunar-volman做的自动挂载
<gebjgd> moska: 我们在说arch
<moska> gebjgd: 我也想尝尝arch
 * gebjgd 起床 开车兜风去
 * moska ...
<moska> 感冒了，难受
<moska> 康泰克貌似在药店，现在给禁了，待会再去看看
<moska> .
<XiaoQing> moska: ？ 我木有pvt过你啊
<moska> XiaoQing: 我这啥也不显
<moska> XiaoQing: 只是个测试
<XiaoQing> 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> * 收到来自 moska 的CTCP VERSION
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: ~~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ~~~
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: ~~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ~~~~~
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: ~~~~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ~~~~~~~
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: ~~~~~~~~
<XiaoQing> 不和谐了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ~~~~~~~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 啥？？
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 被打断了
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 嗯，，
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 不过没关系  ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ :-)
<XiaoQing> 我在看《完美世界》
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<XiaoQing> 嗷。。  CyrusYzGTt 我今天出门被狗咬了
<XiaoQing> 很好看的~  我再看第二遍
<XiaoQing> 在
<CyrusYzGTt> 額。。 我在優化 fonts目錄， 將重覆的刪除 還有 將 mplayer codecs中 ffmpeg支持的 就去掉 codecs
<XiaoQing> 好吧。。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥我的指令没反应
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 啥指令？？
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 啥指令都没反应
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 我這裏有
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 包括version
<CyrusYzGTt> -moska-  irssi v0.8.15
<CyrusYzGTt> * 收到来自 moskae 的CTCP  version
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 我这还是收不到指令返回的结果
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ .. 額。。 在 notice看的
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 是看，不是發送，，
<Cherrot> jiero: 你是不是没写过 ~/.fonts.conf ？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ./ 和. 的区别是什么，为什么./不好使啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367626 本人超级新手哦 我编写了一个脚本a.sh， ./a.sh 没反应 ， . a.sh 运行正常，脚本内容也都执行了，什么情况 我就是写了一个进入桌面的脚本 ./没反应， . 就可以执行，如下图，求高手，求大神指点啊，所有的书上，网上都是写 …
<yall> 其实countup很好用。
<yall> ^k^: 请用.org.cn
<^k^> yall, 谁是你最喜欢的科幻小说作家？  ㍨ 
<jiero> Cherrot: 没写过
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。写了。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 先写了一点，但都是系统级别的。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦
<moska> jiero: 写的啥
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 警告:检测到依赖关系环 如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367629 888.png 怎么才能方便的找出涉及的软件包。。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nginx — 2012-03-17 16:25
<moska> jiero: 有好用的键盘推荐下
<roylez_> jiero: 你玩webtiles给我看？
<roylez_> jiero: 网址多少？
<roylez_> jiero: ???
<roylez_> jiero: 渣渣？
<namoamitabuddha> ArchLinux 太高级了，依赖关系环。。。
<yall> 践兔，践兔
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥？
<jiero> roylez_  https://tiles.crawl.develz.org/     archl
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: WebTiles - Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup
<jiero> moska: 不是程序员，键盘也不常买，——上一次买是8年前。
<jiero> moska: font.conf
<jiero>  Cherrot 下载文泉驿站正黑的nightly
<jiero> Cherrot: 有设置工具
<roylez_> jiero: 没开始吗？
<roylez_> jiero: The WebSocket connection failed.
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯 了解了
<ofan> 终于搞定udev
<jiero> roylez_ 开始了
<roylez_> jiero: 八爪肉搏？
<jiero> roylez_ 恩。
<roylez_> jiero: 为啥要升空手道？
 * Freebuilder 今晚吃点什么呢！
<jiero> roylez_ 纠缠啊。
<roylez_> jiero: 渣渣
<jiero> roylez_ 八爪有爪子
<jiero> roylez_ 能同时托住8个敌人
<jiero> 不断伤害
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：没有/etc/X11/xorg.conf这个文件，怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367633 用的开源驱动： Code: $ glxinfo | grep "renderer string" OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD JUNIPER Code: $ glxinfo | grep direct -i direct rendering: Yes 显卡是迪兰恒进VORTEX HD6770 1G 运行 Code: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf 发现里面是空白的，就是文件 …
<Freebuilder> 永中代表和 WPS 代表似乎干上了
<Freebuilder> 看帖子总感觉有火药味
<jiero> roylez_ 快捷去下面楼层是哪个来。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 我用X
<jiero> Freebuilder: 就是没个中国人开发LibreOffice
<jiero> roylez_ è°¢
<jiero> roylez die了。
<roylez_> jiero: 看我玩一把fire mage？
<jiero> roylez不习惯
<jiero> roylez_ 根本没看到血。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 好吧。
<ofan> Freebuilder: 永中也要出linux版？
<roylez_> jiero: #watch-roylez
<Cherrot> ofan: 已经有了啊 java的
<jiero> 看到了
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<void1> 有竞争才有发展
<jiero> ofan: 你已经超脱了
<jiero> void1: 屁竞争，libreoffice眼里根本没有wps和永中。。。
<ofan> Cherrot: java的也能算？？
<void1> jiero: wps vs yozo
<Cherrot> ofan: 一看界面就是java6的GUI风格
<void1> 也就中国人要用wps而已
<ofan> 现在都用google docs了
<roylez_> jiero: penta老作怪，我换浏览器
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。
<Cherrot> void1: 现实情况是没见着有中国人开发LibreOffice，而中国充斥着盗版的Office2003，除了微软和跟他有协议的人之外没有人可以完美的操作03格式的文档
<jiero> office 2003 啊。都淘汰了。。。
<user8888> 我有个大问题,关于ooo和libreoffice
<void1> 所以啊，wps 和 yozo的竞争不是挺好的
<roylez_> jiero: 回来了
<Cherrot> jiero: 你不了解天朝国情呀~
<void1> libreoffice本来就不需要来趟这个浑水
<user8888> 用libreoffice的，有没有发现，如果保存为加密的odt文档，ooo就无法打开了
<user8888> 喂，用libreoffice的人，帮忙啊～～
 * Cherrot 装个永中竟然还要root权限，果断不装了
<void1> 要root不是很正常
<void1> 多数闭源软件都是这样的
<Cherrot> void1: 对国产而且不开源的软件不放心
<Cherrot> void1: 一个Java程序的安装要root 干吗
<void1> 手动解包，放到指定位置去呗
<void1> 不root怎么放到/usr目录下
<Cherrot> void1: 可如果我对/usr  /opt 有权限呢，或者我就是想装到/home里呢 :D
<void1> Cherrot: 装软件本来就是管理员做的事情。大多数二进制发布的软件也没提供安装到home的方法...
<void1> 各种包管理器也一样需要root
<Cherrot> void1: wow 我发现可以直接运行 dispose.jar 启动安装向导 :D
<jiero> user8888: 3.5变了加密法
<jiero> user8888: AES256了
<user8888> jiero: 原来是这样啊～
<user8888> jiero: 怪不得，我说呢，文件格式odt按理应该是一样的。
<Cherrot> void1: 只是不能安装而已~
<jiero> void1: 未必吧，至少所有游戏多少都是支持装在 /home的
<user8888> jiero: 那岂不是用了libreoffice3.5加密的文件，就没法ooo打开了？
<jiero> roylez 开溜了？
<jiero> user8888:  对哦。
<user8888> odt文件格式怎么也这么随意改变，
<jiero> user8888: 和odt没关系，odt的变化很简单——本来就是zip+xml，加密是zip加密？
<user8888> jiero: 那也应该写着odt格式标准里面的吧？odt标准对加密格式应该也有要求才对
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 国内大多是那种“一键精灵”式的盗版，里面自动安装了很多软件。
<roylez_> jiero: 路由掉线，回来啦
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: /ghost
<jiero> user8888: 没有加密要求
<jiero> roylez_ 死了？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 哦换称号了
<roylez_> jiero: 掉线了
<user8888> jiero: 那真是完蛋，以后ooo和libreoffice不仅软件之间差别越来越大，连文件打开都不通了，那看来要选对软件才行。
<user8888> 看起来libreoffice还是有前途一些，算了，还是用libreoffice吧
<Evanescence> 请问Linux 什么软件可以 录制视频,并且添加 字幕, 以及声音啊?
<namoamitabuddha> libreoffice 是 ooo 里面一些不满足 Oracle 的人出来另外做的是吧
<jiero> roylez_ ...
<roylez_> jiero: 似乎又断了？
<jiero> user8888: 干嘛加密？
<jiero> user8888: 奇怪
<user8888> jiero: 机密文档，就要加密了。
<jiero> user8888: 机密文档也用 office 软件这样加密。。。
<user8888> jiero: 啥意思？libreoffice这种加密很安全，而且很方便，很好用啊
<yall> 额。用gpg啊。
<yall> gpg专门管加密的。
<user8888> yall: 看需求吧，gpg有gpg的用处
<user8888> yall: 似乎邮件加密挺多用gpg的
<worm> 灾难，aptitude 说我有700多包损坏了，解决方案是安装3个，卸载700多个，怎么办？
<Evanescence> worm: use apt-get
<Evanescence> worm: I have this situation before
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<worm> Apt-get install -f?没用啊！
<malegebi_> 大家好，请问有人知道编译usb-storage.ko需要哪些文件以及 makefile如何写吗？
<fyodor_> malegebi_: 这是内核中的模块，要单独编译么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装11。10，但在重启之后，看到选项了，但却不能上下滑动进行选择，计算机就自己进入win7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367635 我用的是本论坛 老秀才的教程，但我在重启之后，能看到选项，但不能上下滑动选择，是哪里出问题，我自己在宿舍按这系统按了两天了，再按不好，我就快崩溃了，  …
<malegebi_> 恩 我想更改一点东西，然后编译出一个新的模块
<malegebi_> 你知道怎么编译吗？
<malegebi_> 我就是想搞一个简单的usb驱动
<fyodor_> 何不在内核中改？
<malegebi_> 你是说下个内核源码，然后改一下，重新编译？
<fyodor_> 嗯。要单独的，找个 Makefile，照着改也行
<worm> 是可以啊，虽然耗时确实比较久…
<fyodor_> ？
<ofan> usb驱动已经有了
<malegebi_> 我腺癌的思路是新建一个文件夹，然后把相关的.c文件放进去  再写个makefile  这样可以吗？
<fyodor_> make -C .. modules 之类，嗯，可以
<malegebi_> 我现在的思路是新建一个文件夹，然后把相关的.c文件放进去  再写个makefile  这样可以吗？
<malegebi_> 现在就是不知道编译新的模块需要哪些.c文件
<ofan> 头文件
<fyodor_> /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build 放到 -C 后面
<malegebi_> 你们知道编译这个单独的usb-storage.ko需要哪些文件吗？
<malegebi_> 我一开始以为只要编译drivers/usb/storage/下的usb.c就可以了  但是好像不行
<ofan> malegebi_: .ko是编译好了的
<ofan> arch里没有skype?
<gebjgd> ofan: 你没事吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 哪有
<gebjgd> ofan: arch里没skype 那我这2年多怎么用的
<gebjgd> 0 community/skype 2.2.0.35-3 [Installiert]
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助-左边的图标栏出BUG了，烦啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367636 可能是因为我安装更新或者是别的什么的吧，我的左边的那个软件图标栏出毛病了，重新启动电脑也不行。具体是这样的：我打开一个软件比如LibreOffice Writer 然后在那个栏里右键点他固定在启动器上，关闭软件再从那个栏里点开，图 …
<ofan> gebjgd: 我这没..
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的源有问题
<ofan> 换个试试，这个速度快
<ofan> gebjgd: 你是32位的？
<gebjgd> ofan: 64 32的都偶
<gebjgd> ofan: 64 32的都有
<ofan> gebjgd: 只支持32位
<ofan> 得上multilib..
<gebjgd> ofan: 显然 它又不开源
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你64位怎么用的
<gebjgd> ofan: 上32位的
<ofan> 还没开过multilib... 玩蹦了怎么办
<gebjgd> ofan: 用arch还担心蹦?
<ofan> 不爽，得装两个版本的库
 * reiv 
<Cherrot> jiero: http://www.sweethome3d.com/zh-cn/index.jsp 这个你玩过吗？
<^k^> Cherrot,啥网址y Sweet Home 3D
<Freebuilder> ofan, 然
<ofan> Freebuilder: ?
<Freebuilder> ofan, 永中早出 Linux 版了
<ofan> 小本编译c++中
<ofan> Freebuilder: 哦
<gebjgd> 有libreoffice 为什么需要臃肿
<ofan>  直接用google docs多好
<gebjgd> ofan: 没网络的时候呢?
<ofan> gebjgd: 不用呗
<ofan> 连个网都没 还玩毛
<gebjgd> ofan: 路上写论文 日记的什么的
<gebjgd> ofan: 旅游
<ofan> gebjgd: 记事本
<gebjgd> ofan: 那还不如用libreoffice
<ofan> 不好，格式经常出错
<ofan> 兼容有问题
<gebjgd> ofan: 没遇到过
<Cherrot> ofan: Google Docs也有兼容问题啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 因为我只用odt
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在 玩 blender 2.6
<gebjgd> ofan: 给别人都是pdf
<ofan> Cherrot: 打开没问题
<ofan> 兼容很好
<ofan> 可以直接在线看
<Cherrot> ofan: 确实比 LibreOffice 出问题的概率小多了， 强大的工具
<Freebuilder> 哥现在喝的不是清水，是姜汤
<ofan> gebjgd: pdf还得生成
<CyrusYzGTt> 哥现在玩的不是身體，是生命
<ofan> 别人要修改怎么办
<gebjgd> ofan: 点击下就行 不需要网络
<gebjgd> ofan: libreoffice支持pdf import
<ofan> 直接改pdf?
<gebjgd> ofan: 你out了
<gebjgd> ofan: 对
<ofan> office支持？
<ofan> 别人都是用word的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你写的东西为什么人让别人直接修改 向来打印出来批改
<ofan> gebjgd: 你管呢 反正要修改
<gebjgd> ofan: 你身边的别人用word 你买个word就是了
<ofan> gebjgd: 没钱买
<gebjgd> ofan: 天朝有便宜的版本 你是米国的留学生 有msdnaa
<gebjgd> ofan: 免费的
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 一语戳中要害啊  :D
<ofan> gebjgd: 没windows
<gebjgd> ofan: 卖屁股去
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不是有mac么
<gebjgd> ofan: 有钱买mac 没钱买word 谁信?
<ofan> gebjgd: mac上的office是盗版的，打开巨慢
<ofan> gebjgd: 买了mac就没钱了
<gebjgd> ofan: 有钱买平板 有钱买上网本 有钱买mbp 没钱买office?
<gebjgd> ofan: 装吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 在米国卖屁股
<gebjgd> ofan: 就有钱了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我基本不花钱买软件
<ofan> 除非是送的
<freeayu> ofan 你在美国？
<ofan> freeayu: 咋了
<ofan> gebjgd: 卖屁股也没那么容易的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Fixed point combinator 不可思议
<roylez_> jiero: 光掉线了
<jiero> roylez_ 那个服务器就是不好。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 我也是
<jiero> roylez_ 自己单机的，杀个yak都不带眨眼的，连看都不看我一眼一群yak就都挂了
<roylez_> jiero: 刚才单机玩了一把，到死没见着戒指
<jiero> roylez_ 我连着在视线内杀了 firedrake，Erica， spiky frog，blink frog。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 直接一直按着ctrl i
<roylez_> jiero: ctrl-i是什么？
<jiero> roylez_ 攻击最近的怪物
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • LibreOffice 3.5.0 使用WEB视图是会死掉自动退出 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367640 LibreOffice 3.5.0 使用WEB视图是会死掉自动退出 不知道大家的碰到这个问题了没 统计信息: 发表于 由 linbin95 — 2012-03-17 18:45
<jiero> roylez_ 近身
<jiero> roylez_ 我现在11级，一捅之下没见什么能活着。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 刚才被半人马秒了
<jiero> roylez_ 上次碰到清醒的ogre，打不过，我跑到水里去用差劲的投掷技巧好不容易摩死了。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 有时候碰到对方有超强装备的。。。真悲哀呢。
<jiero> roylez_ 一次第二层碰到一个orc warrior，本以为就能狂暴拼过去，结果对方2下解决了我，一看，+1+6的great mace。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 第三层就出半人马，nnnd
<zer4tul> jiero: 啥游戏哦？
<jiero> roylez_ 就和我第三层碰到grinder一样倒霉。。。
<jiero> zer4tul:  DCSS
<jiero> roylez直接被盯着，动都动不了
<jiero> roylez 见鬼的trog给我一堆我碰都不碰的武器。
<MaskRay> reiv: 大仙很久没下凡了
<jiero> reiv: 是谁？
<roylez_> jiero: 貌似0.10之后遇到那个镰刀贼的几率下降了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求改vimrc http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367641 菜鸟求教。怎么修改vimrc？？？我用 vim -r /etc/vim/vimrc ，然后在上面修改，直接关掉窗口后，发现没生效。再次用 vim -r /etc/vim/vimrc 登录，发现有好多暂存档。。。就是怎么修改阿，不要暂存档，怎么生效 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun111 — 2012-03-17 19:04
<jiero> roylez_ 镰刀贼谁啊？
<roylez_> jiero: 那个见着就躲的
<roylez_> jiero: sigmud
<jiero> roylez_ ...
<jiero> roylez_ 他一向是被我秒杀的货。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 我这个记录里死了10多次，每次都是把它吃了
<jiero> roylez_ 我的religon 满了。
<roylez_> jiero: 带了俩ring of wizardary
<jiero> roylez_ 在lair 杀的太多了，religon满满的，准备在这里就要到终极武器
<roylez_> jiero: grinder
<jiero> roylez_ gri
<jiero> roylez_ 你碰上了！？
<jiero> roylez_ 5/6级就不怕它了
<roylez_> jiero: 给他点天灯了
<jiero> roylez_ 额。阿门。
<jiero> roylez_ 我去水里搞暗杀了。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 章鱼真好。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: roylez_ 什么游戏?
<jiero> gebjgd:  DCSS
<gebjgd> jiero: 链接
<gebjgd> jiero: 我加入
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。https://tiles.crawl.develz.org/#lobby
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: WebTiles - Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup
<gebjgd> jiero: 怎么玩
<jiero> gebjgd: 注册个，然后可以在线玩了。
<jiero> roylez_ 我把个乌龟变成deep troll了。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 超级失败的变形啊。。。
<reiv> 这里有人用gnome-shell吗？
<roylez_> jiero: 见到protection的mace了
<ofan> jiero: 这游戏还没玩完
<jiero> roylez_ 章鱼法师最好的武器是自己的爪子
<jiero> roylez_ 这次trog给我的都是speed brand武器，全是超速度
<roylez_> jiero: deep elf
<gebjgd> jiero: 我退出.....
<gebjgd> jiero: 这游戏..
<jiero> roylez_ deep elf我记得我一个ogre把它们最后一层的全吃了——有个特殊的项链后和troll一样。
<roylez_> jiero: 我挂上faith项链了，牛
<roylez_> jiero: nnnd，sigmud，赶紧下楼
<jiero> roylez_ 然后也有个武器和troll一样提升消化速度的，再配合trog的魔法加护——deep elf全挂了——
<jiero> 不论是annihilator还是high preist
<jiero> 然后都被吃掉了
<jiero> gebjgd: ——
<jiero> ofan: 能玩一生的游戏之3
<gebjgd> jiero: 不喜欢这种类型的
<ofan> jiero: 任务没有结局？
<jiero> ofan: 有结局，但是有几十种职业之类的搭配。就是迷宫游戏。
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<MaskRay> reiv: 能折腾的为啥要用 gnome shell
<mao> 怎么看C++的手册？
<ofan> mao: cplusplus.com
<mao> ofan: 谢谢啦
<reiv> MaskRay: 现在没有一个好用的composite manager。gnome-shell试了一下，还行。
<jiero> roylez_ 搞错了吧！！我在lair第二层就和ice dragon对上了！！！
<jiero> 。。。没有这样的啊。
<jiero> roylez_ 可惜龙皮只能做盔甲用不上，又不能做帽子，真亏啊
<MaskRay> reiv: compositing window manager于我唯一的用处是窗口反色
<jiero> roylez_ ice dragon hide 获得。。。又不能卖
<jiero> roylez_ 第一次啊，8个戒指获得了！
<jiero> roylez_ 虽然两套重复的
<roylez_> jiero: 被hydra秒了
<jiero> 抗毒的和少吃的各2枚
<roylez_> jiero: 这龟毛游戏平衡太差了
<roylez_> jiero: 躲都来不及
<jiero> roylez_ 我看到hydra就叫盟友，以为能找到ogre，结果来了巨魔。。。打的我狂暴后还只剩5HP
<jiero> roylez_ 打死hydra时对方都10个头了。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 你现在什么种族？
<jiero> roylez_ hydra就是可怕啊。。。你只碰一个，上次我被3个围住了。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 还是章鱼
<MaskRay> java中 @ 是干什么的
<jiero> roylez_ 第九枚戒指到手，+4+4  ring of slaying
<ofan> jiero: 不能作弊？
<jiero> ofan: 可以作弊
<jiero> ofan: 网络版不能作弊
<adam8157> hamo: https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3333499_460s.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】笔记本屏幕亮度调节的奇葩问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367643 不是不能调节，而是调节地很奇怪 比如下面这个视频，视频中我一直在按Fn+↓（我电脑的降低屏幕亮度组合键） http://minus.com/m3VwfFWrc#1f （minus的图床，大家点开就能看到） 更加奇怪的是，这个问题在登录界面就没有，敲 …
<hamo> roylez_: adam8157 http://www.360buy.com/product/330082.html
<^k^> hamo,啥网址y 【按摩棒】成人用品/情趣玩具 LELO InezZ依奈姿(金色)奢华按摩棒 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<jiero> hamo: 上次就有了
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆...
<hamo> jiero: 行家～～～
<hamo> adam8157 ..
<roylez_> jiero: demonspawn狂战，第一级得到吸血
<jiero> hamo: 上次论坛宣传了。
<jiero> hamo: 忘了什么节日了，好象是妇女节还是情人节
<jiero> hamo: 恩，是情人节
<jiero> roylez_ demonspawn不是不能有信仰么。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 只能信邪神
<mao> 一笑话，两程序员聊天，A:"借我1000块钱吧",B:"给你1024块，凑个整数"。
<hamo> mao: 好冷..
<ofan> mao: 好热
<jiero> roylez_ 呃，trog不是邪神额。
<mao> ==!,我是够无聊的啦...
<jiero> roylez_ 这次爽了，一刺就杀了hydra，
<roylez_> jiero: trog显然邪神
<jiero> roylez_ wiki上说trog不是邪神
<gebjgd> 那游戏好无聊恶
<jiero> roylez_ 我现在单挑7只 sheep。。。
<adam8157> hamo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70444f0agw1dr2rjo222ij.jpg
<roylez_> jiero: rot怎么治？喝curing？
<gebjgd> 你们2个玩的竟然如此带劲
<hamo> adam8157不懂...
<ofan> 小本编译不给力
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了
<hamo> adam8157 求解释～～
<adam8157> hamo: 那是贝爷
<hamo> adam8157 求详细～～
<adam8157> hamo: 的尿
<ofan> adam8157: 怎么看出来的
<jiero> roylez_ 恩。
<adam8157> ofan: 这是个哏, 贝爷喝尿的笑点而已...
<XiaoQing> adam8157 当叔 俺今天被狗咬了
<ofan> ...
<jiero> roylez_ 正大光明的在我面前放着个 ice dragon armor，就是用不上。。。
<jiero> lol
<roylez_> jiero: trident好还是mace好？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你老婆回来了吗？
<jiero> roylez_ 找帽子去。。。
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/66637.html
<^k^> gebjgd,啥网址y 河北男子遭两车碾轧死亡 路过42辆车无一相助(图) -6park.com
<jiero> roylez_ mace只能一格，trident2格。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 显然没有
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 额, 得打针去了 疼得很
<roylez_> jiero: .
<jiero> roylez_ mace可以有盾。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我都准备去买ps vita了
<XiaoQing> adam8157 恩 打过针了
<roylez_> jiero: 那我还是mace好了
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 你惹别人干啥
<XiaoQing> 叔 我木有哇。。
<XiaoQing> 我在路上走得好好的 一个白色影子蹿过来 咬了我的脚跟一下就跑开了
<XiaoQing> 裤子都碎了个洞
<roylez_> jiero: 用渣斧头都升到4级了，还是拿斧头
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 它感受到了你的杀气
<XiaoQing> 破了点皮 出了点血
<XiaoQing> 去过医院了
<XiaoQing> adam8157 俺一向很和蔼的、、
<jiero> XiaoQing: 。。。
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 多大的狗
<jiero> XiaoQing: 和蔼是老婆婆用的词，你还是小姑娘
<XiaoQing> 就那种普通的 不是大狼狗
<XiaoQing> jiero: 慈祥呢
<jiero> XiaoQing: 都是
<jiero> roylez_ 暗杀berserker太不人道了，溅血满路啊。。。
<XiaoQing> 额
<roylez_> jiero: curse -4 robe of cloud {MR Acc-3 stlth++}
<XiaoQing> 慈眉善目。。
<roylez_> jiero: 神马破玩意
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 估计是你的骚气袭人 狗感觉到了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 这和你老婆有没有回来有什么关系？
<jiero> roylez_ ...传说中的极品。。。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 无聊
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 玩console啊
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 累了？
<jiero> roylez 就是用来跑路的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 玩fc呀。
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 擦  那她应该往上蹦 不应该咬脚跟啊
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 那游戏太弱
<jiero> fishoneeyed: fc是啥。。。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: wii
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 蹦着难度大
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: wii那也叫游戏?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 给弱智玩的
<hamo> XiaoQing: 女生？
<adam8157> ...
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 健身。
<hamo> adam8157 还不打针去
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有健身房 有比基尼 谁在家里健身
<adam8157> hamo: 有我啥事
<jiero> roylez_ lol我试验药物，喝了一瓶cure mutation，把好不容易得到的好mutation都清空了。。。
<hamo> adam8157 你不是要去打针么..
<roylez_> jiero: AC 15，头上长角，不能戴帽子
<XiaoQing> hamo: 恩
<adam8157> hamo: XiaoQing 被狗咬了 要去打针 没我啥事
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 囧
<jiero> roylez_ 本来是clarity和ev+1.。。
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<jiero> roylez_ 不错啊。长角能用来打人
<roylez_> jiero: 怎么打？
<jiero> roylez_ 练习 unarmed，自动使用
<roylez_> jiero: ....
<jiero> roylez_ 龙会用尾巴和爪子和咬
<jiero> roylez_ 变身成龙就只看unarmed这项技能决定战力
<hamo> jiero: roylez_  你俩玩的好high
<roylez_> jiero: trog满级太简单
<jiero> roylez_ 我已经到了决定丢什么装备的地步了。。。浑身都是，不舍丢掉了。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 就是杀戮一生
<gebjgd> jiero: 大周六的不出门?
<gebjgd> jiero:
<jiero> gebjgd: 没朋友，出杀们
<gebjgd> jiero: 出门就认识朋友了
<roylez_> jiero: edmud，+4 +0的morning star，唉
<sulit> shell脚本如何调用shell脚本呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 没有想要认识的
<roylez_> jiero: 我还是拿着 +0 -3的斧头
<jiero> roylez_ 我捡到了一把+1+10的斧头。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 可是我不练斧头。。
<jiero> roylez_ 哦 是 +4 +10 hand axe of Darkness {speed, Int+3}
<roylez_> jiero: trog给斧头了
<sulit> shell脚本如何调用shell脚本呢
<jiero> roylez_ 不是trog给的，地上捡到的
<sulit> shell脚本如何调用shell脚本呢
<roylez_> jiero: +4 +2 draining
<sulit> 谢谢各位大树大婶回答
<sulit> 谢谢各位大树大婶回答
<sulit> shell脚本如何调用shell脚本呢
<jiero> roylez_ trog没给我。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 我要短刀，trog不给
<roylez_> jiero: AC 16
<jiero> roylez 我都 AC 5了。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 带着一个+4 戒指
<jiero> roylez trog给的都不如我地上捡起的好。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 这次的mutation是可以吃烂肉
<jiero> roylez_ 我碰到3头大象，恐怕一捅死不掉
<roylez_> jiero: 差点挂了
<jiero> roylez_ 那不是家常么。。。
<roylez_> jiero: AC 19，shield 7
<jiero> roylez_ 为什么羊都警惕性那么高，没几次成功接近的。。。
<jiero> roylez ev 21, Dex 20,
<roylez_> jiero: ev....
<roylez_> jiero: str 21
<roylez_> jiero: 捡了本魔法书，留着当路障
<jiero> roylez_ Str 18
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 你怎么练的啊
<jiero> roylez_ 练什么？
<namoamitabuddha> 魔法书？SICP?
<jiero> roylez_ 我是暗杀流 dodge都lvl10了
<jiero> roylez stab lvl10, stealth 13，全部战斗技能都不到8
<roylez_> jiero: 又给了把斧头
<roylez_> jiero: +0 +3 draining，貌似还不如上一把？？？
<jiero> roylez_ 我第二层捡到一堆 dart，用了一段时间发现竟然是+4的。。。
<jiero> roylez_见过技能书么。有一次玩碰到了及其少见的那个玩意，是troll，但是看那书直接炼成了11级的弓箭。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 当时我还奇怪为啥这书不能烧呢。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 没见过
 * jiero 只见过一次。
<jiero> roylez_ electrical eel 怎么解决。。。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求教gnome3 怎么取消终端的右下角 三角形的resize http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367644 求教gnome3 怎么取消终端的右下角 三角形的resize RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuhao52 — 2012-03-17 20:06
<jiero> roylez_ 被zot trap定住了。。。
<roylez_> jiero: yak秒了我
 * Cherrot 今天我的好友列表全部离线，头一回呢
<mao> 就为了看个破代码，得开始学C++了
<Cherrot> adam8157 你是怎么把你的dotfile全部放到git版本库管理呢，硬链接吗？
<adam8157> Cherrot: 我手动的, 硬链接当然可以
<sulit> shell脚本如何调用shell脚本呢
<moska> Cherrot: 那个evolution邮件客户端好吗
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛤蟆呢？吃饭去了？
<jiero> roylez_ 很正常的。。。yak真的不是初期的怪物
<adam8157> roylez_: 晓不得
<sulit> moska, 不好，我认为不怎么好
<roylez_> adam8157: 你妹的小学语文重修。是不晓得
<adam8157> roylez_: 晓不得
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<sulit> moska, 没thunderbird好用
<moska> sulit: 哦，那个empathy的聊天工具呢？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋被门夹了？
<sulit> moska, 还行
<adam8157> roylez_: 好多地方的方言是这样的
<moska> sulit: 哦
<sulit> moska, 不过提前你得知道你要进哪儿频道
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac314015/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 一个男同性恋者临终前的忏悔 - AcFun.tv
<sulit> moska, xchat能显示频道名字
<moska> sulit: 哦
<sulit> shell脚本如何调用shell脚本呢
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。等等，你不是AC很高么。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 这次你不是法师怎么会被yak秒了
<roylez_> jiero: 是啊
<roylez_> jiero: 19的ac
<jiero> roylez_ 除非是同时被4个yak分食了
<roylez_> jiero: 俩yak一个独眼，还有个别的
<roylez_> jiero: 估计是先被独眼砸了下
<jiero> roylez_ 独眼。。。一个石头丢过来你就半没了
<roylez_> jiero: 狂暴状态又不能嗑药
<jiero> roylez_ 运气背呢。
<jiero> roylez_ 一般满血狂暴很少被打败的
<jiero> roylez_ 我以前都是先 a b 然后 a a ，troll，直接不死
<roylez_> jiero: 但是一蛋被打败就死了呢
<roylez_> jiero: 你用troll？
<jiero> roylez_ 以前
<roylez_> jiero: o...
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • LEMP说Unable to open database, 怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367645 在局域网同一个路由器的另一台电脑装了lemp 但是打开192.168.1.102的时候说： Unable to open database mysql连不上 但是可以打开info.php <?php phpinfo(); ?> 重启mysql 显示 Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.. 怎么办阿？？  …
<jiero> roylez_ 现在我stab，一击-100HP，没啥能活的。。。
<jiero> roylez_  stealth 高了，出了对方视线再进入，对方也察觉不到你。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 碰到death yak了。
<MeaCulpa2> 石头汤？
<sulit> 谁开始煮的？
 * MeaCulpa3 顺便买几只ipad静电笔，方便玩Rogue Like
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac311672/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 糟糕！听完我就升仙了！ - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3373560_460s.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3374263_460s.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: 半天没打开
<worm> 哪位知道在iOS设备上有什么好点的IRC软件？
<worm> 万一我的Ubuntu被搞坏了还能来求助一下…
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.04 安装 因bios内网卡被关 而出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367648 这几天 安装ubuntu 11.04 怎么安装都不行 ，总是在显示这 ubuntu 就卡住不动了，然后 在网上看到 可以在刚进入光盘引导时，在选择 安装ubuntu 还是 使用 livecd 时 , 去掉 quiet和splash 选项 ，点击 使用livecd ，结果就看到卡在start …
<zhenbeiju> 大家好
<^k^> zhenbeiju, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<jiero> roylez_ 召唤了一个rock troll干翻10只 death yak，
<zhenbeiju> ？
<roylez_> jiero: 刚才活活饿死了
<jiero> roylez_ 终于得到最优秀的武器 quick blade
<zhenbeiju> Kandu,  你好
<Kandu> MaskRay: 已重設
<zhenbeiju> 还记得我吗
<Kandu> zhenbeiju: XD
<jiero> roylez_ 这就是游戏里最强的了。
<zhenbeiju> Kandu,  :-)
<roylez_> jiero: blade？
<yall> ls
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我用 pmount 来 mount CD
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 为啥老是会出现
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<jiero> roylez_  quick blade int+2, invisible, leivitate, berserk
<jiero> roylez_ 这个剑的攻击速度是游戏里最快的。
<jiero> roylez_ 平时剑挥一下，这个2下
<jiero> roylez_ 隐身装备得到，以后横冲直撞都不会有东西发觉
<cantoluna> 说明那个设备正在使用
<namoamitabuddha> 并未使用
<namoamitabuddha> 也未 mount
<Freebuilder> 汗！贬人死我了！
<Freebuilder> shell 语法太他妈怪异了！
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 啥 shell
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, bash
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 换一些 shell 试试，例如 lush
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 没动力了
<CyrusYzGTt> 變成遊戲頻道了
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, Lisp?
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: lisp shell
<Kandu> adam8157: 一般的 linux 發行版和 bsd 有沒有提供通用的 log 服務?
<adam8157> Kandu: no idea
<moska> adam8157: 有没有命令行的邮件客户端，
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 算了，我更讨厌那王妈妈的裹脚布
<adam8157> moska: mutt 我就在用
<moska> adam8157: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 或者 ruby
<Freebuilder> 不只有什么 shell 语言，变量作用域像 C/C++ 一般严格的
<Freebuilder> 不知有什么 shell 语言，变量作用域像 C/C++ 一般严格的
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: python
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 那个以缩进论层次不太好
<MeaCulpa3> shell语言
<MeaCulpa3> bourn shell开始都有作用域
<MeaCulpa3> py又不是shell...
<namoamitabuddha> python 有 shell
<MeaCulpa3> namoamitabuddha: 我知道，还很好用
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 手贱用EASYBCD删除了WIN7启动项，求救怎么在ubuntu里恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367649 在easybcd里删除了win7启动项，开机时有win7的选项但进不去，请问怎么在ubuntu里恢复。 现在手上没有CD，只能登录ubuntu11.10.求救！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jimmychen1203 — 2012-03-17 21:14
<freeayu> LISP迷人的地方在哪，为何这么多人都在学
<MeaCulpa3> 人家问的是shell嘛
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: C/C++ 的变量定义域严格？
<Freebuilder> python 对于开机启动的哪种脚本来说够轻量不？
<freeayu> 我对 c/c++ 完全陌生
<MeaCulpa3> freeayu: 不够
<MeaCulpa3> Freebuilder: 不够
<MeaCulpa3> freeayu: sry错了
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa3, 不够轻量？
<MeaCulpa3> Freebuilder: 不够，事实上，bash 作为开机器动那种脚本都不够，Gentoo已经转到Baselayout2, 就是为了不用bash，直接C
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa3, 那太苛刻了，bash 总是要加载的，我觉得够轻量了
<MeaCulpa3> Freebuilder: 加载是一回事，init是另一回事
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: lisp 很多人学
<namoamitabuddha> felixonmars: ?
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: ?
<freeayu> yes
<freeayu> 很多人学
<freeayu> lisp拥有理论上最高的运算能力
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 虽然我在学，并且让别人学，但我并不看好 lisp。
<MeaCulpa3> freeayu: 纯定点运算就不需要lisp
<Freebuilder> freeayu, 不就有个惰性求值吗！少数情况性能高，多数情况性能低！
<MeaCulpa3> freeayu: 比如多媒体领域
<freeayu> 据说很多人学lisp是纯兴趣
<freeayu> 不是为了别的
<using9> 大伙有没有在笔记本上apt的时候，鼠标键盘不懂，出现假死的现象
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: lisp 惰性？
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: lisp 惰性？
<MeaCulpa3> freeayu: 和学中文一样，因为Think Different, 并不代表中文多伟大，更不能说明中国人如何
<nicephil> systemd是一个init程序，尽可能少的启动进程，尽量可能将更多进程并行启动
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 惰性求值
<MeaCulpa3> Freebuilder: bash和py都太heavy. Linux init 有时候需要Kernel C call, 这样bash就不方便了，且是静态关联的。这点py比bash强一些. 还有就是Linux总要涉足嵌入式领域之类，bash对拿个来说太大了
<MeaCulpa3> Freebuilder: 不过的确，对于上述两个方面，连py比bash好一点。py的C call成熟的多，py在嵌入式也用的比bash多得多
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa3, 我管不了那么多，PC 上好用就行
<MeaCulpa3> 但比py更好的也不少
<freeayu> 我还很难理解什么是函数式编程
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 大多数 lisp 是应用序求值，不是惰性。
<MeaCulpa3> Freebuilder: Distro Dev 管
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 你看过多少相关资料书籍？
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 多数情况不需要惰性求值嘛！刚才谁说 lisp 性能高，除了少数情况的惰性求值，我想不出那点性能高了。
<freeayu> 只有ruby
<freeayu> namoamitabud 只有ruby 还有零星的网上文章
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 谁说 lisp 惰性求值？
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 谁说 lisp 惰性求值？
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, Haskell 有，别的我不确定
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: haskell 是 lisp???
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: haskeller
<freeayu> [1,2,3].map {|n| n * n}.reject{|n| n % 3 == 1}
<freeayu> 这一个就是
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 建议你看 SICP
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 记错了
<freeayu> sicp是什么
<freeayu> 为何建议看
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: ttp://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<freeayu> erlang了
<namoamitabuddha> SICP 讲一般程序设计
<MaskRay> filter ((==1).(`mod`3)) . map (join (*)) $ [1..3]
<Freebuilder> 什么鸟！被调函数竟然会被调用方的局部变量影响！
<MaskRay> Freebuilder: off-hand rule 还是不错的
<Freebuilder> MaskRay, 什么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟wubi安装11.10 开机显示prefix is not set http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367655 但能进入安装界面 安装时进度条一直卡着不动 winxp的系统wubi安装的 新手一只 第一次装 求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 馒头blue — 2012-03-17 21:46
<zhenbeiju> 你好
<zhenbeiju> ^k^, NIHAO
<zhenbeiju> YJM
<^k^> zhenbeiju, 你的星座是什么？  ㍭ 
<zhenbeiju> ^k^, 双鱼座
<mosesofmason> ^k^, 你的星座是什么?
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason,  不许调戏机器人
<mosesofmason> ^^;
<MaskRay> Freebuilder: 我错了，off-side rule
<moska> ubuntu的gnome工具栏又出现图标丢失现象。。。
<Freebuilder> MaskRay, 请明示！
<moska> 一开始是出现两个登录用户的图标，后来直接把关机键整没了，
<gebjgd> moska: 换发行版
<moska> gebjgd: 现在害得我每次关机只能用shutdown -h now
 * MeaCulpa3 init 0
<moska> gebjgd: 怎么换
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac206909/
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 【元首】侵略！河北省 - AcFun.tv
<Freebuilder> moska, 他叫你换个系统
<gebjgd> moska: 你怎么装的ubuntu 就怎么换
<moska> gebjgd: Freebuilder 哦
<moska> gebjgd: 机器自带的
<Freebuilder> MaskRay, 没看懂，不过我猜到了
<gebjgd> moska: 格了呗
<moska> gebjgd: half -p是不是也能关机
<freeayu> 既然函数式编程这么好，怎么没有带到最终产品上来，反而是指令式编程 c/c++, java流行起来
<gebjgd> moska: 体外射精是不是也能避孕?
<gebjgd> moska: 和你的问题一样的性质
<moska> gebjgd: 本人菜鸟
<moska> shutdown -h now init 0 half -p今天又学了两条 :）
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 问 gebjgd 的结果都是让你换发行版。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 你也慢慢入港了呢
<gebjgd> moska: 谁用ubuntu谁知道
<freeayu> http://www.cnblogs.com/begtostudy/articles/1800379.html
<^k^> freeayu,啥网址y 为什么函数式编程没有流行起来？【z】 - 白途思 - 博客园
<moska> gebjgd: 怎么感觉跟广告词是的。。。
<dcluo> 有木有大牛知道什么叫做computably enumerable-hard language？
<moska> gebjgd: 想换Debian，
<gebjgd> moska: ubuntu毛病多 问题多
<moska> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> moska: 换吧 比ubuntu问题少多了
<moska> gebjgd: 但适合我这样的新手
<gebjgd> moska: 每个人都是新手过来的
<namoamitabuddha> moska: Ubuntu 的话用 LTS, 例如 10.04, 12.04
<yall> 践兔好点。
<gebjgd> moska: 用多了 尝试多的 你就什么发行版适合你了
<gebjgd> yall: 不环保
<moska> gebjgd: 我的是EeePC...怕驱动问题。。。
<namoamitabuddha> moska: Debian 的话用 stable，别用 testing。
<gebjgd> moska: eeepc路过
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 为啥 函数式变成 没有流行起来？我想你希望的回答是类似 “物竞天择，适者生存” 的回答，不错，的确是这样。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: Eeepc能装吗
<freeayu> 不太明白
<namoamitabuddha> moska: Ubuntu 10.04 能跑么？
<moska> gebjgd: 我的eeepc没贴膜，现在屏幕有几个清楚的手指印
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 预装的是10.10
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 但不清楚是netbook还是desktop
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 如果你真的想了解函数式，建议你还是看下 SICP。开始于函数式，但是后面的章节也在介绍面向对象、消息传递等等，还介绍了解释器的工作和编译器的工作。我觉得更重要的是他教授的是一种思维方式，处理复杂性的惯用法。
<freeayu> sicp 全称是什么
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 我刚才给了一个网址，收到没
<freeayu> 好像没
<freeayu> 麻烦再发一次
<reiv> freeayu: 我觉得主要FP没有群众基础。
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: ttp://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<namoamitabuddha> http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<reiv> freeayu: sicp是讲scheme的。如果对emacs感兴趣，可以学学elisp.
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 这是网上的免费版本
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 只是用 Scheme (Lisp) 表述罢了。
<freeayu> jquery 算是fp应用的典范嘛
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 介绍的是一种通用的技术
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 用什么语言还是很重要的。如果上来就haskell，会把人吓跑的。
<MaskRay> js 这种语言能流行起来也真奇葩了
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 我的意思是，SICP 是拿 Scheme 作为传递思想的媒介，而不是传递 Scheme。
<freeayu> JavaScript 并没因为函数式构造的添加就变成了函数式编程语言
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 我懂你的意思。
<reiv> js主要是应用前景太广阔了。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: Haskell 不能作为这本书传递思想的很好的媒介，当然不是说 Haskell 不好。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 话说你读完 SICP 了么？
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 这次收到了么
<MaskRay> reiv: 要浅、速学js怎么做比较好。nodejs?
<freeayu> 嗯
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 很多fp的概念在haskell里面体现的很好。
<freeayu> 不过要看完这本书，估计得花上一年时间了
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: SICP后面几章没看。而且在看scip前已经会lisp了。
<freeayu> http://www.scala-lang.org 这门语言现在很火啊
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 习题都做了么
<^k^> freeayu ⇪ t: The Scala Programming Language
<reiv> MaskRay: js我不熟。语法本身很简单。有C
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 解压含中文文件名的zip文件, 得到乱码文件名 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367660 在英文的Ubuntu 10.10下, 解压一个中文文件名的zip文件内含中文文件名的一堆文件, 得到“xxxx(invalid encoding)”乱码文件名的一堆文件. 比如http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/22577910.html上的zip文件。我unzip后得到诸如＂Strongart …
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 不太记得了。大概没怎么做。
<MaskRay> dev-java/jruby-1.6.7 依赖的 dev-ruby/bouncy-castle-java-1.5.0146.1 编译不了，
<reiv> freeayu: 我现在在用这个...
<freeayu> 用这个来干嘛
<MaskRay> reiv: 要有个repl环境玩，nodejs咋样？
<reiv> MaskRay: java的东西都用maven吧，一般不算从系统装。
<reiv> MaskRay: 没自己用过nodejs，那种异步的风格真心不习惯。
<MaskRay> reiv: 我在找一个能 compile to .class 的语言，只有 jruby 最理想了；jython 是 python-2.5 语法，太老旧；没精力学 scala
<reiv> MaskRay: 直接的官网下就可以了。
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: Scheme 现在可能已经濒临灭绝了。我可以这样说：等到 Scheme 彻底被抛弃后（换句话说学 Scheme 没用的时候），这本书所传授的，才是其真正的价值。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=367587
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 如何关闭 bash 的自动补全列表 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<reiv> scheme的语法真心好。不过从其他lisp转过来会很不习惯。
<roylez_> reiv: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac129346/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 蝠 痢 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac129346/
<reiv> roylez_: 现在是不是B
<reiv> roylez_: 站火一些？
<roylez_> reiv: ??
<roylez_> reiv: B不看，习惯而已
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: scheme 做配置文件还是不错的，表现力和语言minimality配合得刚好
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 那个 环境模型 你看过么
<reiv> 不上irc太久，有点不习惯了....
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 哪个模型？
<MaskRay> set! null? 用符号表示 predicate mutable 的方式也不错
<adam8157> roylez_: 想踢你啊
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: SICP 里面的
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 等等，我去看看。
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个看过的吧？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac285871/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 四档！胸毛发动！ - AcFun.tv
<MaskRay> 前几天无聊得折腾了 xbindkeys 的 guile 配置，用来支持 key sequence：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566954/
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 正在看，那个有什么奇怪吗？
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 过去没看过？
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 应该看过，不过不记得了，现在看也没觉得有什么问题。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 3.2 The Environment Model of Evaluation
<MaskRay> 是不是说每个函数所在的词法作用域是确定的，所有该函数的所有调用实例都张在一个地方（相当于tree中共有一个parent）
<reiv> MaskRay: 没明白你说的问题...
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 对
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 看下这个代码，我写的
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116790
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 你这个是要达到什么目的？
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 为什么在Y
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 里面要重复两次？
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 后面的h函数也很奇怪.
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 我想用环境模型来看待
<MaskRay> reiv: 前段时间看到 ruby 用 y combinator 的变形体实现 autovivifying
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 那一节只是告诉scheme里面怎么做变量绑定的而已
<reiv> MaskRay: y combinator什么的，只听说过，但真心不懂...
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 我知道。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 环境模型给解释器提供了模型
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 我想在这种模型的基础上，解释这个 Y-combinator
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 对的，就是怎么看待局部的变量。
<xds_> 终于看到 汉字了
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: Y combinator什么的，我不懂呀。
<MaskRay> reiv: 我也真心不懂，特别是为什么原始 y combinator 稍加变形（对 x x 中的某个套个 newtype 就能类型检查成功）。还有诸多求值模型下的行为
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 看到我说话？
<yall> (reduce f x) nil = x
<yall> (reduce f x) (cons a l) = f a ((reduce f x) l) #不就是个递归嘛。
<reiv> MaskRay: 容我去维基百科看看Y combinator的定义先。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: ?
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 看得到。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-point_combinator
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Fixed-point combinator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yall> g (Y g) = Y g 啥的。额。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 那里是一个基于代换模型的，lazy 求值的 lambda 演算的证明。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 下面给的那个 Scheme 代码和我那个一致的
<yall> 这逗号，倒很像bot说话
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 我打算用环境模型
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 我尝试了下，发现现象似乎有点规律，但是一下子看不出。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 虽然我知道环境模型怎么回事，但是我觉得一直没有把握其本质。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 换句话说，在类似于这种复杂的 Y-combinator 面前，我看不清楚其环境模型图的核心结构。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 虽然我会模拟计算机执行。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 好吧，你比较有专研精神。我是能用就行....
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 例如对一般的 n，其环境模型的图怎么画。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 这不是对特殊的 n 的画法，而是对一般的“画法模式”的概括。
<MaskRay> yall: scheme 里 reduce 中的 x 仅当 l 为空时才用；和 fold 有区别
<MaskRay> yall: 涉及到 lazy evaluation (e.g. haskell) 后，会产生一系列问题，foldl foldl' foldr 的讨论
<reiv> haskell里面的fold很肯爹
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 更进一步，如果我对 Y 做一定修改，或者是对 Y 的应用对象做一定修改，使得他具有副作用，那时我能否同样看清楚这个组合子究竟做了什么？这必须要用环境模型解释。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 例如 ((Y h) 20)，但是 h 是一个单参数的有副作用的过程。我不知道 (Y h) 是否还是表示递归。
<byzantium> 大家好  有性能测试的吗 ？？？
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 关于Y combinator的，我不了解。但是，我觉得，如果有副作用了，就不是Y combinator了。
<byzantium> 就是那种计算底层的计算性能
<byzantium> 呵呵  频主
<byzantium> 给大家些信息呗
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 你最初看到 Y-combinator 的时候有没有觉得很惊奇？
<xds_> send [sadf]
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 对fix-point的理论一直不懂。对haskell里的fix monad也没搞明白怎么用。于是我放弃了。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 和 monad 没啥关系
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Intern的脚本有bug...pl
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 高手，你懂个啥
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/latest/html/libraries/base/Control-Monad-Fix.html
<^k^> reiv ⇪ t: Control.Monad.Fix
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 我觉得那个东西能代替递归的确是个很神奇的东西。但是我觉得这个精巧的东西，后面肯定有某种模式在运作。用代换模型，我觉得还得不到很好解释。因为最近正好看过环境模型，我在想：能否用环境模型考察。
<xds_> ???
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 那个 hs 里面的东西只是一个语言层次上的东西。我想做进一步的考察。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不是他的错，他ip的正则写的太细，低估了我们Lab的变化~
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 应该要lazy才能实际用起来，不然会死循环。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 你看我的代码就知道哪里做了一个本质上是 lazy 的事情。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 没缩进的pl代码...mb
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: lol
<MaskRay> reiv: monadcont 我也一直没懂
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这个牛了
<reiv> MaskRay: 所以我现在用scala了...
<reiv> MaskRay: 这些东西太伤神..
<MaskRay> reiv: 看完只会更加厌恶现实存在的一切非haskell的语言……
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 我装个scheme试试
<MaskRay> reiv: scala 编译不过：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566964
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: mit-scheme
<reiv> MaskRay: scala要去官网下。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 正在装这个：dev-scheme/scheme48-1.8-r2
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 我测试下
<reiv> MaskRay: 装个icedtea-bin应该就可以emerge了吧。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 可以运行
<MaskRay> reiv: 目前发现最理想的是 racket，其次是 guile，其他 scheme implementation 都不行
<reiv> MaskRay: 想起来了，我有找guile的
<MaskRay> dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.10.4-r1[X alsa -cjk -doc -examples -nsplugin -source]
<MaskRay> dev-java/icedtea-bin-7.2.0-r2[X alsa cups -cjk -doc -examples -nsplugin -source]
<MaskRay> reiv: 都有的
<reiv> MaskRay: ==
<mosesofmason> http://www.xys.org/forum/db/10/14/148.html
<^k^> mosesofmason,啥网址y （根据网上录音整理）
<MaskRay> reiv: 忍不了 emerge 了，太慢了
<reiv> MaskRay: 应该没有问题的。是在不行就到官网下吧。java的东西不走portage的。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 维基上的fact的例子在guile里面跑起来了。
<MaskRay> reiv: guile 2 的repl 里每次输错东西，就会 scheme@(guile-user) [1]>，数字递增
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 那没问题。你要知道 lambda 有 lazy 的作用。
<mosesofmason> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnqCxnt8ZDw&feature=channel
<^k^> mosesofmason,啥网址y YouTube - [最新]王立軍事件初步處理的情況通報（第一部分）
<MaskRay> reiv: 能找到你这样志同道合的真不容易……(gentoo scheme haskell emacs ruby...)
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 改pl代码，A片伴奏，这人生...
<reiv> MaskRay: 最近工作太苦。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 赶紧学。1小时学会。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 学毛，hardcode
<iGoogle> 少玩1小时都不肯。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa adam8157 http://www.smzdm.com/online-shopping-gossip-tp-link-tl-wr703n-brush-pulseaudio-firmware-pseudo-airplay.html
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<reiv> 今天休息了，明天研究Y combinator.
<iGoogle> roylez_: 难道你的工资比酷胖的，轻松这么多？
<iGoogle> 工作
<roylez_> iGoogle: 我入职比他久
<iGoogle> 那岂不是变剥削阶级了？
<xds_> 能看到 我说话吗 ??
<yall> ...
<roylez_> xds_: 看不到
<reiv> xds_: ...
<iGoogle> 也只2年吧。就牛皮
<xds_> e  额 第一次 用  啊 小菜一个
<reiv> 这里应该还是有日志的吧。
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.smzdm.com/online-shopping-gossip-tp-link-tl-wr703n-brush-pulseaudio-firmware-pseudo-airplay.html
<roylez_> iGoogle: 这货可以拿来做nas
<iGoogle> 折腾不止，， 这上面也pa..
<iGoogle> 不理解
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神用神马手机？
<roylez_> iGoogle: nckia？
<iGoogle> 恩。以前用。最洋气的手机。
<xds_> 怎么不说话le ???
<roylez_> iGoogle: 现在呢？
<roylez_> xds_: 看不见你说神马啊
<xds_> \list
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.163.com/12/0317/19/7SQPPRCS00014JB5.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 中国将在7月1日7点59分59秒进行闰秒调整_网易新闻中心
<xds_> whois
<iGoogle> g7。不是一堆在我带领下买g7的嘛
 * kenifanying firefox 安装vimperator后，怎么设置让firefox 启动时显示空白页?
 * kenifanying 在firefox 的选项中设置显示空白页无效
<CyrusYzGTt> 神引領裝備潮流
 * MeaCulpa 一塌糊涂
 * MeaCulpa :q pl脚本，另起py...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 加油
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 要是能往switch里加rsa key, 我awk都搞死pl
<roylez_> hehe
<MeaCulpa> 丫正则难看的要死
<MeaCulpa> 不用awk, egrep足矣...
 * MeaCulpa 算了不py了，brocade switch里可以用&&，我裸上
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我领悟到所谓越乱越专家的真谛了
<yall> perl,perl
<cap_sensitive> hi
<^k^> cap_sensitive, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<cap_sensitive> 为啥 VPS 上的 OpenVPN 不能提供 gateway？我在服务器上设置了 redirect-gateway def1, 但是在服务器上 route 显示 客户端的 gateway shi *
<xds_> list
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/news/messages/66686.html
<^k^> gebjgd,啥网址y 全世界约有1%人口过无性生活 乐在其中恳求理解(图) -6park.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你也是?
<xds594> >??
<gebjgd> ofan: 起床
 * mosesofmason .....
<gebjgd> mosesofmason: 又这么晚上来?
<mosesofmason> gebjgd, 藻哇
<gebjgd> mosesofmason: 早什么?
<gebjgd> mosesofmason: 国内快2点了
<ofan> 起床
<gebjgd> ofan: 晚上吃什么
<mosesofmason> ^k^ , 藻蛙~~~~~~~~
<ofan> gebjgd: 晚上再说
<^k^> mosesofmason, 这是一个非常原始的想法。  ㍚ 
<mosesofmason> ^k^ , ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<^k^> mosesofmason, 你有你爱的东西的热情。  ㍚ 
<mosesofmason> ^k^ , 这是一个非常原始的想法.
<^k^> mosesofmason, 让你说什么？  ㍚ 
<gebjgd> mosesofmason: 你没事吧 和机器人聊天
<^k^>  06:04
<mosesofmason> :-o
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-18
<jiero> 又去买拍卖品了。。。
<jiero> 给我好运气吧。便宜搞定吧。。。
<jiero> $71 买下了 Core 2 2.66Ghz + 2Gb 内存的 Optiplex 755.。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 附带 Office 2007
<jiero> 额。不小心买了2台。。。
<jiero> lol
<alpha080> 虾米玩意儿？这么便宜？
<alpha080> 才$71?
<yall> jiero: 你又是讲完事就走了。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 再次出现升级错误：dpkg: warning: files list file for package http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367686 installArchives() failed: ... ... ... ... (Reading database ... dpkg: warning: files list file for package `gnome-power-manager' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. dpkg: warning: files list file for package `libio-string-perl' missing, assuming package has  …
<MeaCulpa> ,
<banxi1988> hi,早上好，求一个命令,统计当前路径下所以.class文件的大小，并输出最大的前100个文件名到top.txt中。
<ubuntu-tommy> Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release
<ubuntu-tommy> 这个怎么回事
<zmh> ^|^
<yall> du, sort
<MeaCulpa> 擦这早上过得... morning all
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: find . -type f -name '*.class' -exec du {} \; | sort -nr | head -100 > top.txt
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:谢谢，为什么输出的条目中如:56	./android/view/View.class ,56不是View.class的文件大小。。
<hugeGG> 嗯。大家早上好
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: du 默认输出block size
<hugeGG> 我在archlinux在编译安装VIM时，已经加上--enable-pythoninterp=yes了。但是为什么安装好后还是-python
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 虽然不好读，但是排序比较严密，否则这问题就复杂了，你可以du -k
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:block size就是1M吗？或者我还可以从其它地方知道我的机器上1 block是多少呢？
<MeaCulpa> 或者du -H + sort H
<hugeGG> 有人知道吗？帮助下菜鸟，谢谢了
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: echo $BLOCK_SIZE
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:应该是du  -h 对吗?因为du帮助中：h, --human-readable 。
 * Cherrot Good morning~
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 对，然你要给sort呢
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: sort -h 也许可以完美接上
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:出现这样问题：find: `du' 由于信号 13 而终止
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:单独使用：find . -type f -name '*.class' -exec du -h {} \; 没有问题，加上sort就出现上面的错误了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • jockey-gkt有什么作用？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367690 把jockey-gkt给卸载了，对系统用什么影响吗？jockey-gkt是什么软件？? 求教！！！！！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 桂花枝 — 2012-03-18 10:15
<MeaCulpa> roylez: case 跑进KDB...
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 13? broken pipe... 看看sort前的输出...
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:sort前的输出正常，sort -nr也正常,就是 sort -nrh就不行了。我发现不用加-h ,sort -nr也是可以达到效果的。
<MeaCulpa> sort -hr
<MeaCulpa> n和h不一起用
<douglas> hello
<MeaCulpa> -nr不行的，万一你有文件上G, G字母排序在M之前，岂不乱套？
<^k^> douglas, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<MeaCulpa> 当然要是有上G的class文件... Java之神就诞生了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<douglas> :)
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa：哈哈，我明白了,-n 表示根据字符串数值排序。但是56K	./android/view/View.class 但是我不明白怎么指定。
<banxi1988> 如果du输入的格式是:./android/view/View.class 56K	
<yall> 额。那就别-h啊。统一都是bytes作单位
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • VM虚拟机下的ubuntu服务器如何让外网访问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367692 内网可以访问，外网不知道如何访问，路由的映射不知道怎么用，端口没搞明白 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyzzyly — 2012-03-18 10:33
<banxi1988> yall:我的意思是数值到后面去了，那sort默认就会以文件名来排序了吧。
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 要相信-h, 相信gnu
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 两边都-h
<yall> |awk '{print $2," ",$1}' #这样的？但是碰到文件名里有空格可能就不行了。
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa：我相信万能的GNU.呵呵，就是对sort排序原理的一些思考。
<MeaCulpa> 至少在这个例子里，du -h 加sort -rh很完美
<MeaCulpa> yall: ? size和K, M, G之间并无空格，你awk $1 $2无从份额
<MeaCulpa> s/份额/分割
<banxi1988> yall:嗯，|awk '{print $2,"",$1}' 为什么不是直接 ｜awk '{print $2 " " $1}'   awk不太懂。是不是多个变量输出要用逗号啊
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:yall 指的是 $2:56k ,$1  :./view/View.class
<yall> banxi1988: 试了下。你说的对的。逗号会添加多余空格的。
<yall> MeaCulpa: 吾说的把文件名和大小交换
<MeaCulpa> yall: 哦~
<MeaCulpa> 这类问题不能交由awk解决，而是在find的时候就处理掉
<banxi1988> find .  -name  *.class -exec du -h {} \; 这个不太明白，我自己理解的是:find  . -name *.class | du -h
<yall> banxi1988: |du -h不行的。它又不读stdin
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 这是find的功能， {}指代你的find 结果。。好处是find帮你处理了 文件名空格
<yall> find . -name *.class -print0 | du -h --files0-from=-
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:这个是find的功能啊？ 我还以为是bash的呢？那 \;呢？
<banxi1988> 那-exec也是find的一个参数了吧！
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 是
<MeaCulpa> \; 代表位置
<MeaCulpa> bash开始写的时候，find已经横行天下了...
<yall> -exec ... ';' -exec ... + --execdir ... ';' --execdir +
<MeaCulpa> 你刚刚 | du 就必须用xargs
<MeaCulpa> find 又有-print 和xargs配合...扯远了
<yall>        --files0-from=F
<yall>               summarize disk usage of the NUL-terminated file names specified in file F; If F is - then read names from standard input
<banxi1988> 看来find确实强大，不只是字面意思的find啊，还考虑了find之后，做什么，怎么样做？
<banxi1988> 我得好好看下资料学习下了，xargs也用到过一次，当前觉得很奇怪。
<banxi1988> 学习了解了管道之后就只知道用|来处理。
<MeaCulpa> 管道当然越少越好
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.2.11-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Mar 18 10:09:53 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<banxi1988>  All following  arguments to find are taken to be arguments to the command until  an  argument  consisting of `;' is encountered.
<banxi1988> 这句看不太懂啊。
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 解决永中Office2012字体太少的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367693 Quote: http://linux-wiki.cn/wiki/%E6%B0%B8%E4%B8%ADOffice_2012%E5%B8%B8%E8%A7%81%E9%97%AE%E9%A2%98 这篇文章提到了把字体复制到/usr/local/Yozosoft/Yozo_Office/Jre/lib/fonts文件夹（Gnome下 sudo nautilus, KDE下 sudo dolphin）但是却没说权限的问题. 我是把文 …
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<banxi1988> 已经从源里安装了manpages-zh了。哈哈。
<banxi1988> 我发现中文man翻译好像版本比较老，是不是没有人维护了啊?
<phoenixlzx> banxi1988:好久没人维护了
<adam8157> http://img.chan4chan.com/img/2012-01-21/tumblr_ly1ln35UkT1ql2603o1_500.jpg
<banxi1988> phoneixlzx:不过我觉得还挺不错的。因为我英语没过6级。
<banxi1988> phoenixlhx:没有，纠正下，我发现有人维护的，我看了下更新日志：
<banxi1988>  -- LI Daobing <lidaobing@debian.org>  Sat, 09 Jul 2011 23:44:16 +0800
<william_> gconfd 怎么才能即时更新？
<banxi1988> 说明Li Daobing还 在为这个手册页更新呢。感谢他。
<freeayu> 有在东京的嘛
<xwl> 怎么感觉 gconftool --set 也没有即时更新的样子 虽然 --get 返回是新的
<oooo> Package fontenc Error: Encoding file `eu1enc.def' not found.
<oooo> 请问xelatex 编译的时候出现这个怎么办？
<banxi1988> 好像你这个文件没有吧？
<oooo> 是没有的
<banxi1988> 那你安装下，
<oooo> 但是搜了好一会，没有找到这个文件
<oooo> 更不知道怎么安装呐。。。
<tlze> 没见过这个文件
<banxi1988> texmf/tex/xelatex/euenc
<banxi1988> 你用新立得将xelatex的都装上看看，
<oooo> 我用fedora的
<oooo> xelatex全部都装上了
<chencong> 终于看到国人的身影了
<oooo> chencong: 国人？
<chencong> 第一次用IRC 没找准频道  进去全是老外
<chencong> 汗颜了，直接整了句  HELLO WORLD！
<tlze> 哈，我一般进去不敢出声。
<chencong> 我想问句，为何我用Ubuntu 2D桌面 各种反应很慢  是怎么回事
 * CyrusYzGTt kernel- 3.2.10-3.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP
<chencong> 我选择就直接用GNOME
<tlze> 驱动安装了没有？
<chencong> 按了的
<chencong> 按 那个侧边栏 按钮的时候 反应时间 至少要等2m
<tlze> 看下使用上了没有。nvidia-settings
<tlze> 我用NV
<chencong> 我也是NV的，怎么看使用上没得
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 新手配置zencart伪静态出问题，请求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367698 我修改了 /etc/nginx/nginx.conf 在后面添加了server模块 server { listen 80; server_name http://www.hebaodans.com; index index.html index.htm index.php; root /wwwroot/www.hebaodans.com; location ~ .*\.(php|php5)?$ { #fastcgi_pass unix:/tmp/php-cgi.sock; fastcgi_pass 127.0.0.1:9000; fastcgi_index …
<tlze> nvidia-settings，用上的话，会有信息。
<ofan> 谁用kde?
<phoenixlzx> 我
<chencong> 那我这个可能就用上了，算了我也不刻意去弄那玩意了，感觉GNOME，用起来挺顺畅的
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 都用啥版本
<ofan> display manager都用kdm?
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 最新版
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 4.8?
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 基本都是KDM
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 不用kdm行不行
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 可以的。我的KDE是4.8.1
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 我同时还有slim和elsa，因为我还装了openbox和e17，其实都可以用，那个dm一样、
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 那用的哪个？
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 一般都是kdm，有时候把elsa拿出来炫耀下
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 最小安装怎么弄
<phoenixlzx> ofan: kdebase
<ofan> phoenixlzx: kde-meta干嘛的
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 软件包组
<phoenixlzx> ofan: kde每个部分都是一个meta
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 跟group没区别 吧
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 我不知道什么group，应该差不多
<ofan> 知道了，meta要强制保持完整，不能删除单独的meta包
<Cherrot> 我的内存是1600MHz 2G 单条，dmidecode 却显示是800MHz，正常么……
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 嗯嗯呢
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 正常，，
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 那为什么有人的内存就可以检测出频率是1333而不是1333的一半呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 跟 運行有關 還有 bios ,,cpu的因素在
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯 我再找找资料吧。 主板和CPU都可以支持到1600的内存的。最近想组个双通道，才发现这一怪现象 :)
<ofan> 有1600?
<Cherrot> ofan: DDR3 1600MHz啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 你看看運行一個或者多個進程 看看 dmidecode..
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 你是说内存会自动降频？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 有的，，  我也想買的，， 可是 1666的 比 1333貴多了，，就不買
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 額
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 呀！真的呢……我的CPU是自动降频的
<tlze> 开机看看显示就知道了，为什么要用软件去测。
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 嗯。。 有些機器是這樣的，這樣看 bios支持的程度
<tlze> 来不及看按pause
<Cherrot> tlze: thanks  这个主意好:)
<tlze> 有些机器不支持更高的内存，所以会显示成1333，但再怎么低也不会是800。
<Cherrot> tlze: 我的CPU自动降频成800Mhz的话，内存最高不久只能800Mhz了吗
<tlze> 不是。
<tlze> 内存与CPU两个频率的，不然就不用一二级cache了。
<Cherrot> tlze: 你的意思是北桥频率降到了800，内存仍然可以是1600？
 * Cherrot 吃饭去了
<tlze> 我不太清楚这些怎么实现的，但总线频率，CPU频率，内存频率是独立了。
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 现在testing的默认桌面是？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367701 gnome3吗？ 使用的人说说吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxxcjr — 2012-03-18 12:09
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.evolife.cn/html/2012/64288.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 哥斯拉育成计划 用Google Earth追踪福岛核污染扩散_爱活网 Evolife.cn
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<flh> 早啊
<flh> 大家别客气，想说就说喽
<Lavande> 有啥工具能夠很方便的把firefox的數據轉移到chrome呢？現在chrome自帶的這個功能識別不了我的firefox……
<flh> Lavande: 你的文字是繁体的？
<Lavande> flh: 我的輸入法設置了繁體啊
<Lavande> flh: 顯示不正常？
<MeaCulpa> 很简单，不要转~~继续FF
<flh> 不会
<reiv> 这里有用erc的吗?
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: 用了好多年FF，從沒有最近幾個月這麼失望。。。
 * MeaCulpa 觉得最近FF快了很多，舒服
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: 我是覺得一直在變慢，越來越慢。。。最近就經常freeze
<fyodor_> 网速！哈哈
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: 你的系統是64位的不？
<reiv> Lavande: 清profile吧。
<MeaCulpa> Lavande: 是
<MeaCulpa> Lavande: FF 4 以后一直是越来越快
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: 真是奇怪。。。聽說64位的FF有很嚴重的內存泄漏問題，我還以為真是這個原因呢
<MeaCulpa> Lavande: FF3 内存泄漏严重得多，你听说的晚了
<reiv> Lavande: 前一段时间我的ff也老是freeze，大概是8～9的样子。最近好了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 表示用 ff11很好
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: CyrusYzGTt 我現在的版本號是10……
<Lavande> reiv: 你怎麼解決的啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> Lavande§ .. yum update firefox就是了
 * MeaCulpa 11
 * Lavande 清理profile升級到11試試去……
<reiv> Lavande: 把bookmark,foxproxy等配置导出来，然后换一个profile再导进去。还有就是升级到ff11
<reiv> Lavande: bookmark, foxproxy和noscript的配置都可以导出来的。
<Lavande> reiv: 誒，正好問你，用啥插件導出來的不？
<reiv> Lavande: bookmark自带。其他两个是插件自带。
<Lavande> reiv: 保存的密碼呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用 ff自帶的同步
<flh> MeaCulpa: FF 指fedore
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ff firefox
<reiv> Lavande: 从不用ff存密码，不过估计也有办法。
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ f11纔是指 fedora 11
<reiv> 不是说firefox是fx吗？
<Lavande> reiv: 好好好，趕緊試試去，謝了
<MeaCulpa> flh: FF 指Fedore? Fedore是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 也用 ff
<MeaCulpa> Fedora? 不是FC么
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: ff我知道。不过很久以前的一段时间，据说要改成fx的。
<flh> MeaCulpa: 以为是系统，我没有安装过
<CyrusYzGTt> 那是很久之前的說法了。。  fc
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 至少是官方的，现在叫啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ fedora 16 就用 f16..
<reiv> FC里面的core不要了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在不叫 core了
<MaskRay> 我的 firefox 从10开始老是卡死，只好重做了一个 profile
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: 對了，再問你個問題啊，你用支付寶插件不？有效不？
<namoamitabuddha> 我 fx 不卡
<MeaCulpa> Lavande: 不用，支付宝我进win
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: 唔。。。好吧
<ofan> kde 倒是挺帅
<tlze> 支付宝插件不生效的ldd看下是不是缺少：/usr/lib64/libpng12.so.0
<namoamitabuddha> verilog 是啥
<reiv> 看来大家都firefox都卡死
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 硬件描述语言。做芯片用的。
<tlze> 我一直正常啊！
<MeaCulpa> 卡死的应该是少数，否则这里早骂声一片了
<tlze> 哦
<reiv> 可能是gentoo的问题。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 应该和我没啥关系，我overall了
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 我也是gentoo
<tlze> 我就用gentoo,家里ubutnu
<reiv> 反正后来就好了，没深究原因。
<tlze> 不过我用稳定分支。
<MeaCulpa> 不过我加了mozilla overlay
<MeaCulpa> ~amd64
<flh> MeaCulpa: gentoo安装方便不，硬盘安装？
<Lavande> tlze: 是啊是啊，確實缺少這個，應該去哪找呢？
<tlze> 做个链接，系统有15的。
<MeaCulpa> flh: 我光驱装的
<namoamitabuddha> flh: gentoo 的话要有耐心搞配置
<flh> MeaCulpa: 可惜我的电脑没有弄光驱
<tlze> U盘，用ubuntu的光盘启动安装的gentoo
<reiv> flh: gentoo可以用各种方法装。不过都麻烦。
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo配置简单，自动化高
<namoamitabuddha> 如果都是 default position 那不要用 gentoo 没意思的。
<flh> MeaCulpa: 网络弄好了，其它可以慢来
<tlze> 现在也不太麻烦了，按手册，估计半小时能完成。内核用genkernel，以后再慢慢整。
 * MeaCulpa 不看手册
<reiv> 从没用过genkernel的路过...
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 厉害...
 * MeaCulpa 永远genkernel的路过
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 那个 Y-combinator 搞明白没
<MeaCulpa> reiv: Genkernel那么方便干嘛不用？
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 大概了解了，正在看材料。
<tlze> 还是建议新进genkernel，别吓跑了新人，本身linux的用户不多。
<flh> 希望win和linux能完美结合。
<yangsu> hi，我安装了kde  settings里country是china，languages只有english，怎么添加中文？
<tlze> 感觉没什么希望，wine十多年了，还活着已经不容易。
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 自己配，配一次就可以了，然后每次编译都快。用genkernel虽然方便，但每次都慢。
<MeaCulpa> tlze: genkernel比不用genkernel更需要耐心，更不适合新人
<MeaCulpa> reiv: huh? 你man 过genkernel么？
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 知道genkernel是干啥的么
<tlze> 这样吗？手册上好像建议genkernel的，我也手工的。
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 没。
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 建议你man genkernel再下结论
 * MeaCulpa 这就是为什么我从不看手册
 * reiv 没装genkernel....
 * MeaCulpa 手册是个单一化，经验主义的框框
<tlze> 晕，你不是新人。
<MeaCulpa> tlze: 新人看手册更晕，新人直接入我Sabayon门！
<tlze> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 写手册的人，个人经验主义太严重
<MeaCulpa> 根本不顾别的dev
<yangsu> 有人帮帮忙么？
<yangsu> hi，我安装了kde  settings里country是china，languages只有english，怎么添加中文？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI 显卡驱动问题，附加驱动中有一个无法激活！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367708 ATI 附加驱动.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 lichun19960112 — 2012-03-18 12:55
<tlze> 我从手册安装起来后就一直用，一直备份。
<namoamitabuddha> yangsu: 装中文语言包
<tlze> 语言工具，安装中文
<flh> 想请教：内核与软件都比较新的发行版是什么？
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 其实大家只要能用就可以了，而不需要深入了解。所以手册还是很有用的。
<namoamitabuddha> debian experimental 很新
<tlze> archlinux也新的吧（估计）
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 我安装了wheezy
<tlze> LFS 7.1 看一下介绍好像也很新
<yangsu> 没找到添加语言包的选项，界面和官网上的有点不一样  官网上languages里有个add，这个没有
<namoamitabuddha> wheezy 是 testing 不建议。
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 恩，照做基本不会错，只是还是应该抬起头来多想想why
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 还不是正式发行版
<Lavande> tlze: 謝謝！不過很奇怪，我鏈接過後FF的插件仍然不生效，反而chrome的倒是正常了
<namoamitabuddha> 太新会不稳定
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 那得有哪个精力才行。人会慢慢变懒的。
<namoamitabuddha> yangsu: ubuntu?
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 那样不要用 gentoo
<yangsu> 恩
<tlze> Lavande: 哦，要不传个文件给你试试，我的adm64
<yangsu> namoamitabuddha: 在unity下安装的kde
<flh> namoamitabuddha: linux发版也太多了，眼花缭乱的
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 现在我用gentoo可以很懒了，因为以前勤快过了。
<Lavande> tlze: 這個文件我確實有，鏈接過後ldd顯示也能找到了，而且chrome下的支付寶插件也正常工作了，我猜FF有問題呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ff上 nspluginwrapper 出問題了，，刪除了，，就可以正常看 flash了
<tlze> Lavande: 哦，我的firefox10正常。
<namoamitabuddha> yangsu: sudo apt-get install kde-l10n-zhcn
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: nspluginwrapper 啥
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..
<Lavande> tlze: 我重裝一下插件試試吧，謝了
<CyrusYzGTt> google之
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: google也不是万能
<Lavande> tlze: 正常了；）
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 我想学翻墙，google资料也不多，没成
<yangsu> namoamitabuddha: 好了，谢谢
<reiv> flh: 用goagent吧.
<tlze> CyrusYzGTt: goagent
<yangsu> CyrusYzGTt: google goagent
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..我也想，。 不過 兩會期間把我的 梯子都封鎖了
<flh> reiv: 谢谢，
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<tlze> 看走眼了。
<flh> 不知有没有一劳长逸的方法？新手也能行
<tlze> ssh，可以免费的多，不用学，就是慢点。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 【求助】有沒有實時監測程序聯網情況的軟件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367709 可以看到某個具體程序使用的端口，連接的外部IP和端口，發出和接收的具體流量。各位幫忙。謝謝！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 LingU — 2012-03-18 13:02
<tlze> 长期稳定，免费：shell.cjb.net  就是慢
<flh> tlze: 最好还是本机自己能完成
<flh> tlze: 非常感谢
<tlze> flh看网页还是没问题的。
<tlze> flh: ssh -D 7070 tlze@shell.cjb.net
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 最近初学 ruby 感觉和 common lisp 有点像。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: ?
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 没听过这么说的..
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: ruby是pure OO
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 语法结构上
<flh> tlze: 能翻，总比不能强。
<flh> tlze: 不知有没有教程？
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 风格吧。
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 这里有 log
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 哪？
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 因为 SICP 目前发现学不下去，所以先搞点小节目。
<namoamitabuddha> flh: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 学on lisp吧。
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 谢谢，我进去学
<CyrusYzGTt> On 64-bit Fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> Since Flash version 11, 64 bit architecture is supported natively.
<CyrusYzGTt> After completing the Adobe repository configuration, run the following command to install the Flash plugin and ensure sound is enabled:
<CyrusYzGTt> su -c 'yum install flash-plugin'
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 我意思是这里说话有日志的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 原來 flash v11是不需要 nspluginwrapper的
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 换种口味罢了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 特別是 64bit
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 可以学erlang什么的.
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: ruby 是 OOP 的，我过去没接触过。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: erlang 是函数式
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: c++, java什么的没学过？
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 没。
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 不犯什么吧？
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: erlang主要特色是分布式，FP不是主要特色。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: SICP 算是入门书吧，虽然我之前学过一点 Programming。
 * ofan test
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: C学过吗？
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 你们要讨论可以，private msg。你难道还想让 freenode 也被 X？
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: a bit
<ofan> ^k^: test
<^k^> ofan, .. ..  ㍥ 
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 没那么意思
 * ofan 反清复明
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 如果要自己开发东西的话，C还是要掌握的。
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 如果我能，就写一个sshell让大家都飞
<namoamitabuddha> 那我只能坐等 freenode 被 X 了
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 谢谢。
 * ofan 反清复明
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 如果对计算机感兴趣，建议学习数字电路、微机原理，以及任意汇编什么的。
<flh> 大呼小叫
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: at&t asm?
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: x86或arm的汇编。对理解C里面的东西很有帮助。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 你主要说理解指针是吧
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 对的。这个和汇编里面的寻址方式有关。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 现在内存都 flat 了，还需要理解分段什么的么？
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 了解就可以了。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 那 OO 呢
<reiv> MeaCulpa: genkernel的man看过了。用genkernel可以自己配置的。不过是把某些步骤自动化了。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: OO是风格，而且是主流。所以也是要了解的。不过不同语言OO的细节是不一样的。C++应该是最麻烦的。ruby和java就比较简单。
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 大善
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: Scheme 有么
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 你已经比80%的Gentoo用户高尚了
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: scheme不熟，native好像不支持OO。其实OO只是一种风格。gtk+就是用C写OO的代码。
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 现在的方法用的挺好的，没心思去整genkernel了。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 新买的U盘想制作启动盘，需要先格式化吗？
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 你如果安装 Debian 的话
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何给Ubuntu添加个搜索引擎 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367712 Mint默认使用DuckDuckGo搜索引擎，那怎么在Ubuntu中也使用这个搜索引擎呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinesedragon — 2012-03-18 13:24
<moska> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu 11.10 iso
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 用dd
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 11.10 不是 LTS 可能会有各种问题
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 我不清楚。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 10.04
<reiv> moska: 用unetbootin吧
<moska> reiv: 哦，
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 如果是 Debian，请看 http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/index.html.zh_CN
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian GNU/Linux 安装手册
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 如果你以后装 Debian 的话
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 那里面介绍非常详细
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 正在看网上找的y combinator的资料，http://www.ps.uni-saarland.de/courses/sem-prog97/material/YYWorks.ps
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-22.html#%_sec_3.3.5
<^k^> reiv,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 这和 OOP 有关么
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 我也想装debian，但我不知道我的eeepc能不能支持， atom 的核 1G内存
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 没有重要数据的请看下可以尝试，尝试才知道的吧。
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 不过前提是你要仔细读那个手册。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 和oop应该没关系。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，今天Gnome工具栏又丢失了调音量的图标。。。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: OOP 主要说啥的。能简述核心精神么？我 Google 的话一下子也看不见总结。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 就是对象。数据和方法绑到一块儿。OO我没有很深入的研究过，只是用得挺熟练的。PS: 你前面的那个感觉有点像prolog。
<liuyix_> 肿么木有动静呢？
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: DDR = Double Data Rate .....
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 咋了？？
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 所以我的1600Mhz的内存应该显示为800Mhz
<gebjgd> moska: 1G内存你上gnome?
<gebjgd> moska: 卡死
<moska> gebjgd: 嗯，netbook版本
<moska> gebjgd: 还没卡死
<gebjgd> moska: 什么版本都算上 慢
<gebjgd> moska: 我的x101h自带的是meego 直接格掉
<moska> gebjgd: 把gnome卸载了？
<gebjgd> moska: 显然不能用gnome
<gebjgd> moska: lxde xfce类的
<moska> gebjgd: 把gnome卸载了之后是不是只能用shell了
<gebjgd> moska: 去读下arch wiki
<gebjgd> moska: 里面介绍的很详细 系统的架构 组成 部件啥的
<moska> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> moska: 看了你就会知道什么是de 什么dm wm
<moska> gebjgd: 今天工具栏又丢失了一个图标
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§  嗯
<gebjgd> moska: ubuntu烂尾货
<moska> gebjgd: 新买了个8G的金士顿优盘，需要格式化再使用吗？
<gebjgd> moska: 不需要
<moska> gebjgd: 怎么查看U盘的文件系统
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/66754.html
<^k^> gebjgd,啥网址y 果粉遭遇尴尬：多数人难区分新iPad与iPad 2(图) -6park.com
<gebjgd> 哈哈 可见苹果用户是多么的....
<gebjgd> moska: gparted
<moska> gebjgd: 哦
<moska> gebjgd: 还是不会，直接把完整的指令打出来吧，比如查看我新买的这个U盘它是啥文件系统的
<namoamitabuddha> moska: sudo fdisk /dev/sdX
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 然后 p 是打印命令，q 是退出，m 是帮助。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> flash應該會出最後版本了 RC 1
<CyrusYzGTt> 11.2.202.221
<namoamitabuddha> moska: Ubuntu 10.04 安装盘？
<CyrusYzGTt> flash應該會出最後版本了 RC 11.2.202.221
<CyrusYzGTt> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11-2.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Download Adobe Flash Player 11.2 Release Candidate for Desktops - Adobe Labs
<CyrusYzGTt> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplatformruntimes/flashplayer11-2/flashplayer11-2_p6_install_lin_64_022712.tar.gz
<gebjgd> moska: 直接mount就能看到了
<gebjgd> moska: 你还是离fdisk远点 怕你不会用
<namoamitabuddha> moska: ？
<moska> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu 11.10
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 我建议还是 LTS 就是 10.04 or 12.04 (12.04 还没出，等等)
<namoamitabuddha> moska: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 这是官方社区的资料，挺详细的。
<moska> gebjgd: 我刚用 dmesg | tail -20
<gebjgd> moska: 你是上网本吧 直接上debian吧 自己装个lxde完事
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，我看过了
<gebjgd> moska: 更蛋疼的方法... mount 5个字母够了
<moska> gebjgd: 出来个sdb,我的U盘就是sdb吧
<gebjgd> moska: ubuntu你可以忘记了
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 你按照这做就行了。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 恶
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 额
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 学生在线等。。。。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367717 型号是联想的g470 今天下了ubuntu11.1064位版本，然后就出现了很奇怪的现象： 我们寝室的无线无法连接，总是自动连上CMCC，就是移动的那个无线。我想，这应该不是驱动的问题吧，因为用CMCC是可以上网的。我很想知道为什 …
 * Cherrot fdisk容易不小心……
<moska> gebjgd: /dev/sdb1 on /media/KINGSTON type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1001,gid=1001,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<moska> gebjgd: 到底是sdb还是sdb1
 * reiv 习惯fdisk，用不惯其他的了。
<moska> Cherrot: 是sdb还是sdb1？
<gebjgd> 看个文件系统 用毛fdisk
<gebjgd> 杀鸡用牛刀
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<moska> 如果右击属性能看出来多好。。。
<moska> sudo fdisk -l
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 你看 gebjgd 让别人不用 Ubuntu 很起劲。
<newer> 谁知道怎么更改terminal字体马
<newer> 吗
<namoamitabuddha> tty?
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 到底是sdb还是sdb1 ?
<newer> 不是
<gebjgd> moska: 继续用ubuntu吧 ubuntu可好了 谁用谁知道
<reiv> ubuntu是个好系统。
<namoamitabuddha> 啥终端模拟器。
<newer> 就是不喜欢原来的字体，想改成其他字体，但是那些字母经常是重叠的
<newer> 谁可以帮下忙阿
<moska> gebjgd: ...如果我不是个新手，也就不会在这问这么白痴的问题了，我也知道自己很白痴，谁让我笨呢
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 看了"A Lecture on the Why of Y"一遍。了解Y combinator是怎么来的了。
<gebjgd> moska: 多听多看多学习 新手也能变老手
<reiv> moska: 不能说自己白痴，只是经验不足而已。
<moska> gebjgd: 这是我的第一个本，我以前都没自己的本，
<moska> gebjgd: 这也是我第一次用linux
<moska> gebjgd: 我也很讨厌自己的白痴
<gebjgd> moska: 你男的女的?
<moska> gebjgd: 这有关系吗
<gebjgd> moska: 女的话给我当2奶 我帮你装arch
<gebjgd> moska: XD
<gebjgd> moska: 搞定一切 你直接用就行了
<reiv> 应该是，女的给买个macbook，直接用。
<gebjgd> reiv: 我的女人不用苹果
<gebjgd> reiv: 一水的arch
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 那文章我看不了
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 用emacs看，或用ps2pdf转成pdf看。
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 你是想完整了解 Linux 还是仅仅作为一个 workspace。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 深入浅出。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 不是，我说我那网页上不了。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 那个德国的
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 我不用 emacs 的，相反，我用 vim。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: pastebin
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 可以用吗？
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 当然不是用来看 ps 的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu静态IP上不了网，动态可以！！求救！！！在线等 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367721 紧急求助！！！或加Q：838380638 统计信息: 发表于 由 EasternWu — 2012-03-18 14:29
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: vim 只用来编辑
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 贴到pastebin了。 http://pastebin.com/fUkupmWh
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 如果出于了解 Linux 的目的，需要系统学习并且还要尝试发行版。否则，你只要遵循 If it's not broken, don't fix it 的原则。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: base64 -d ?
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 对的。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 有问题
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 好像确实有问题。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 你直接提供 ps 吧
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: thx
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 第一次用dcc...
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: ps也贴出来了。http://pastebin.com/691hEkKZ
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: DCC? 这东西内网也能接收的？
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: irc的dcc命令吧。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 我记得以前和 ray 试过，失败。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 是，记得当时得出结论认为内网不能用 dcc
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 你是刚收到我发的pdf文件吗？
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 对
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 我尝试下 dcc chat
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 我是用dcc命令发的。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 收到？
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 看到了chat
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 尝试下，我不知道怎么用
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于matlab的一个终端操作 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367725 我有一个脚本想要生成图像，并把运算结果输出到一个文件中。 想在终端中直接打一行命令搞定（就像g++编译源文件一样），不知到有大侠知道否？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2012-03-18 14:57
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: sdb和sdb1是怎么回事
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ .. sdb是 硬碟 sdb1 是硬碟的一個分區
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 哪位啥挂载的都是sdb1
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 不清楚
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你挂载的是？
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ .. 額。。 sda..
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 那不是硬盘吗
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 嗯，， 就是 硬碟
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 我说的是U盘
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ .. 同理可證  sdb就是 U盤的 total
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 那为啥挂载时用sdb1
<zent00> hi, all
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ .. 不清楚。。
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 说明你的 U 盘被分区了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • gvim插入模式的时候相仿terminal的快捷键 有这种现成的配置么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367727 terminal下有些快捷键挺方便的 像 C-a 到头 C-e 到尾 C-k 删到头 C-u 删到尾 C-w 像前删一个单词 gvim有现成的vimrc配置或者脚本在插入模式下实现这套东西么 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-03-18 15:12
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 那不能挂载sdb的意思就是只能挂载U盘上的一个分区？
<ofan> urxvt好慢
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 你的 U 盘被分区了。很多 U 盘不分区的，整个设备作为一个文件系统。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 新买的金士顿的U盘，你的意思是在出厂时已经被分区了？
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 对
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 无论如何的盘，按照刚才我给的那个网址的做法是不错的。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 但是我用sudo fdisk -l只能看到/dev/sdb1没看到/dev/sdb2
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 对，单分区。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 倒是能看到/dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 对
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 就好像你一个袋子里面就装了一只苹果。
<Freebuilder> 系统邮件怎么发到 ~/mail 来了？不是 /var/mail！
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 从桌面上可以直接进入U盘，而又没有挂载，这又是怎么会事？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 剛剛編譯了 blender用用，， 不過怎麼木有中文。 還有 怎麼用，，？？
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 在？
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 有些窗口不能取消边框？ 比如chrome
<layerbase> hi
<^k^> layerbase, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<layerbase> jjni 竹 竹 ggg熱
<layerbase> 而子
<layerbase> hi
<^k^> layerbase, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<layerbase> UBUNTU中文书入法 很差啊
<moska> ofan: 是不是同时只能挂载U盘上的一个分区
<layerbase> 字库大 点 的 ubuntu书入法 有 ?
<layerbase> 无法连打啊
<layerbase> 象智能 ABC一样
<layerbase> moska:123
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 都不会用，还编译。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,無聊。。
<iGoogle> 论坛有说明。在下面打开一个设置界面。
<iGoogle> 选中文。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..額。。
<iGoogle> ofan: chroxx 本来就没边框。
<ofan> iGoogle: 我是kde
<ofan> moska: 都能挂
<iGoogle> 管你啥wm。这软件不遵循wm规则的。自己画的边框。
<moska> ofan: 为什么能挂载/dev/sdb1而不能挂载/dev/sdb?
<iGoogle> layerbase: sunpinyin吧。还有盗版的啥字库。sogou的。
<iGoogle> sdb是设备。
<ofan> moska: 只能挂载block设备,/dev/sdb是指整个硬盘/u
<ofan> 盘
<flh_> moska: 问得妙
<moska> ofan: 那用dd制作启动盘时，写入的是sdb而不是sdb1吧
<ofan> moska: 对
<moska> ofan: 那平常使用时用的是sdb1而不是sdb
<iGoogle> 当sdb只有一个分区的时候，就可以代指sdb1
<iGoogle> 自己搞混了。
<ofan> moska: 制作启动盘实际写的MBR就是从磁盘0偏移写
<iGoogle> dd if=/dev/sdb1
<ofan> sdb1实际指向sdb+offset
<moska> iGoogle: 用sudo fdisk -l只能看到/dev/sdb1而没有/dev/sdb2，这是不是就意味着sdb只有一个分区
<ofan> iGoogle: 有一个分区也会显示sdb1吧，跟sdb不一样
<moska> ofan: sdb是基地址，sdb是偏移地址？
<ofan> QasMixer怎么这么烂
<moska> ofan: sdb1
<ofan> moska: 本质上就是这样
<iGoogle> 显示是这样。
<iGoogle> 那是mount的结果。
<moska> iGoogle: ofan 那到底dd时写入的是sdb还是sdb1 ?
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中office2010个人版今天发布了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367733 永中office2010个人版今天发布了，兼容ms office，支持文档存储到云，添加了pdf阅读器 安装教程如下： http://imzzh.com/linux/yozosoft-office-2012-for-linux.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiemar — 2012-03-18 15:48
<ofan> moska: sdb一定是从磁盘物理地址0开始，sdb1,sdb2..就是从文件系统的其实地址开始，前面的要么是MBR数据要么就是GPT
<iGoogle> 都可以
<moska> ofan: 那就是sdb咯
<ofan> moska: 从整块硬盘引导就写sdb
<moska> ofan: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> evince 的 cache 在哪里
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 可以啊
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 可以不显示border,但是好丑
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 在chrome设置里可以选择使用窗口管理器主题或者chrome自带简洁边框
<phoenixlzx> ofan: oxygen-gtk
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 哦 果然.. thanks
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 装oxygen-gtk然后把gtk主题设置为oxygen-gtk
<ofan> 懒得折腾kde
<ofan> 懒得折腾gtk
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 火狐装oxygen-kde主题，长得和windows下有点像，很漂亮
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 不怎么用ff,一直chrome,全平台都一个样，省心
<moska> ofan: 那还是不明白为啥sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt/usb无法挂载sdb
<iGoogle> 支持 chrome 掐 firefox。
<iGoogle> moska: 挂载分区。不是设备。
<iGoogle> opera 围观掐架。
<moska> iGoogle: 只能挂载分区，不能挂载设备？
<ofan> moska: 因为sdb指向的位置没有文件系统的信息，mount的时候会读取前一段数据，获取文件系统信息什么的
<moska> ofan: sdb前面不是有MBR吗
<ofan> moska: MBR跟fs不一样
<moska> ofan: 哦
<iGoogle> 这样理解简单，虽然分区也算设备。
<ofan> 文件系统结构是独立的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ .. opera怎麼還不出 12.00的正式版。。
<ofan> iGoogle: 还用opera
<ofan> iGoogle: opera还不倒闭
<flh_> ofan: 我有一块硬盘，不同的内核认识为hda和sda?
<moska> ofan: 为啥在没挂载的情况下，从桌面上可以进去？
<ofan> flh_: 以前ide的是hda
<iGoogle> opera mini在设备上，挣钱的。 ofan
<namoamitabuddha> 新内核都 scsi 仿真
<ofan> scsi设备都是s开头的
<iGoogle> 怎么可能倒闭嘛。
<yandong> 自动挂在呗
<flh_> ofan:同一块硬盘，只是两个版本的linux
<iGoogle> 其他浏览器都是跟屁虫。为啥不倒闭。
<ofan> flh_: 放到unix上就不一样了，看内核怎么命名，只是为了区分
<moska> yandong: 自动挂载会挂载在哪个位置
<ofan> flh_: 你开sata兼容ide模式就识别为ide
<yandong> 看看根目录  mnt
<iGoogle> 谁机器上有sataiii
<ofan> 我
<ofan> 不知道有没有
<flh_> ofan: 是比较老的BIOS,笔记本，感觉sda方便
<iGoogle> 有sataiii的设备没。ssd高速盘。
<ofan> ssd太贵
<flh_> namoamitabuddha: 你的说法，比较信
<iGoogle> 那普通的sataiii接口的。有没。
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: 记得以前编译内核的时候见过这个选项的。我现在考证一下
<moska> yandong: /mnt下啥也没
<iGoogle> moska: /media
<iGoogle> moska: 自己看/etc/mtab
<moska> iGoogle: 看到了
<iGoogle> ofan: 没利用上你的sataiii接口？
<ofan> iGoogle: 我不知道有么有
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 我有
<gebjgd> iGoogle: usb3
<flh_> gebjgd: usb3速度怎么样？
<gebjgd> flh_: 不错 速度很快
<flh_> gebjgd: 我有接口，没有硬件。
<gebjgd> flh_: 有接口有硬件
<flh_> gebjgd: 目前主板支持了，可惜没设备
<moska> iGoogle: sudo umount /media/kingston可以卸载吗
<flh_> gebjgd: 我想，你那个USB3也能安装个系统玩吧
<gebjgd> flh_: 插在nas上呢
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: 可能我搞错了
<moska> floppy和floppy0又是怎么回事
<flh_> namoamitabuddha: 是ide接口的硬盘，可debian6.0 便识别为sda
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: 那不叫 scsi 仿真
<iGoogle> gebjgd: usb3啊。通常说，是比sataiii差蛮多。
<iGoogle> 我这都没接口。 nnnnd
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: 那个仿真选项 debian 内核是关闭的
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 可怜的阿姨
<iGoogle> moska: 可以，最好使用系统的弹出。
<flh_> namoamitabuddha:知道那么多啊，管它，可用就是了
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你新机器？
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 恩 3A
<iGoogle> 难道又是骗了啥妹子给你买的？ gebjgd
<moska> iGoogle: 我已经使了。。。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 自己买的啊
<iGoogle> moska: 没关系
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 还骗啥妹子 早就几年前骗完了
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 难得变性了。自己买。
<iGoogle> 。
<ofan> 有钱人
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 那到不至于
<moska> iGoogle: 那再挂载时，把它挂载在/media/下还是/mnt/usb下
<iGoogle> 我想测试sataiii的ssd。。
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: 可能是这个 http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_19#head-cdcbaa9c1b476decdc064e0a75d23d1328b1ddce
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Linux 2 6 19 - Linux Kernel Newbies
<flh_> 台电骑士 USB3.0（32GB）200元，行不？
<iGoogle> moska: 你自己挂，随便。系统用udev管理，肯定是/media下。
<iGoogle> flh_: 这么便宜？
<flh_> iGoogle: 淘宝上的物
<gebjgd> flh_: 好便宜
<iGoogle> 我记得都是299的样子
<iGoogle> 只是usb3也没接口。nnnnd
<moska> iGoogle: 那还是默认的好，那为啥网上还用那么多教人挂载在/mnt/usb下的教程，这不是多此一举吗
<flh_> gebjgd: 我是查看了下，没有弄来
<ofan> flh_: u盘？
<gebjgd> iGoogle: usb3topci
<iGoogle> moska: 过时而已。
<flh_> ofan: 是的
<ofan> flh_: 这么便宜了
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 额。转接卡？
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: 你说的老的 Debian，是 Debian Lenny?
<flh_> http://detail.zol.com.cn/usb_flash_drive/index307487.shtml
<^k^> flh_ ⇪ ti: 【台电骑士 USB3.0 32GB】报价_参数_图片_论坛_台电 骑士 USB3.0（32GB） U盘报价-ZOL中关村在线
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 恩 据说有卖的
<flh_> 你们看看
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 蛋痛嘛
<ofan> 我的那个还15刀收的
<iGoogle> 有是有。。。
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: 我记得以前 Lenny 的时候好像的确是 hda 啥的，我没记错的话，Lenny 是 2.6.18
<iGoogle> pci直接转sataiii的都有啊。
<flh_> namoamitabuddha: 是啊，lenny就那样，squeeze就sda了
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: 记错了，是 2.6.26
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: 好像是内核组的工作全部合并到 pata 上面去了，所以都变成 sd? 了
<flh_> namoamitabuddha: 为了同一，我还得将/media/那些，，换成sda1,sda2
 * ofan reboot
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: 你是自己做 /etc/fstab 的？
<flh_> namoamitabuddha: 还好接挂点的名，可以随意改
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: 哦，那个我不起这种名字的
<flh_> 是的，随意定义fstab
<iGoogle> flh_: 石器时代？至少用pmount嘛。
<iGoogle> 自己fstab,权限都是问题。
<flh_> namoamitabuddha: 你是定义些什么来的？fstab
<tomcheng76> 用uuid呀,甚或都行
<tomcheng76> s/或/麼
<iGoogle> root敢死队？
<flh_> tomcheng76: 我不喜欢uuid,太不方便，不好记
<tomcheng76> blkid,不用記麻,mount point有意思有行了@@"
<tomcheng76> s/有/就
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 这里太多的root敢死队了
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 还有admin党
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 硬盘一般不是 pmount 的吧。
<iGoogle> 。
<flh_> tomcheng76: 可能是习惯吧，我觉得多系统下，uuid难记
<iGoogle> 和硬盘没关系啊。 namoamitabuddha
<moska> iGoogle: 挂载在/media下时用再建立一个新的文件夹吗?比如挂载在/mnt下时，文件就直接在/mnt里了
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 默认是没有硬盘的，硬盘要自己加 /etc/pmount.allow。
<iGoogle> moska: 你都啥系统。
<moska> iGoogle: ubuntu
<iGoogle> moska: 。。那搞这么复杂干嘛。都udev管理。
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: 不记得有这事情。以前pmount啥都自动。
<flh_> gebjgd: root敢死队是什么呀？
<moska> iGoogle: /media下面有floppy和floppy0两个，它们又是啥
<iGoogle> 我的usb硬盘，死掉很久了。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 用上 ff11 發現速度快多了
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 对，但他权限下不允许你 mount 那些不可移动的设备。
<iGoogle> 哟这
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 除非手工 allow
<tomcheng76> root最方便了..root大愛(?)
<CyrusYzGTt>  正在測試內存使用情況
<CyrusYzGTt> tomcheng76§ 試試 rm -fr /
<iGoogle> usb而已。都是可移动
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 硬盘这说法不确切，其实是 unremovable
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 他是搞内置硬盘
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: 你啥系统
<tomcheng76> CyrusYzGTt: chroot再試 XD
<flh_> CyrusYzGTt: rmrf是不好玩的
<gebjgd> flh_: 就是平时用root权限的小白弱智们
<CyrusYzGTt> tomcheng76§ ..好吧
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: debian
<CyrusYzGTt> flh_§ 知道。。 不過有點討厭root敢死隊
<flh_> gebjgd: 自己的电脑自己就是root
<iGoogle> 那是了。还没全面udev? 还在hal? namoamitabuddha
<gebjgd> flh_: ?
<iGoogle> flh_: 你自己拍片不。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 他拍的片子没有人看的
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: squeeze 默认保留 hal 的吧
<flh_> gebjgd: sudo 免不了啊
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 使用clang_complete时出现找不到模式的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367740 装了clang和clang_complete插件，在vim中编辑代码的时候，竟然在quickfix中提示：用户自定义模式（^U^N^P）找不到模式，这是怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eric20100303 — 2012-03-18 16:10
<iGoogle> nmap 115.230.67.167
<flh_> gebjgd: 我有一个系统无法sudo 了，不知还能不能回生？
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: 大便的，不太清楚了。估计有hal
<gebjgd> flh_: root党 不用sudo 直接操作 直接root 进x
<iGoogle> sudoer修改文件就是
<gebjgd> flh_: visudo
<tomcheng76> 用其他機改/etc/sudoers
<flh_> gebjgd:原因是备份到了ntfg-3g 分区，还原后就出事了。
<iGoogle> 。
<tomcheng76> 權限問題..
<iGoogle> 等ntfs支持权限哪天，你就得救了。
<tomcheng76> 重作root fs XD
<namoamitabuddha> ntfs 支持权限
<flh_> gebjgd: 我要照你的试试，看能不能救，它还可以root登录的
<iGoogle> 支持这边的？
<namoamitabuddha> 问题是和 linux 不相容的
<iGoogle> 蛋痛的
<gebjgd> flh_: 小白爱用root登陆
<gebjgd> flh_: 因为省事呗
<flh_> namoamitabuddha: 可惜我用了chmod -R 777 /media/ntfs-3g
<iGoogle> Xauth要大力发展。就可以不要sudo了。
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: ntfs-3g 的文件不是用 chmod 什么修改权限的，ntfs-3g 里面有个专门的什么我忘了。
<flh_> namoamitabuddha: 是的，default 换作force
<namoamitabuddha> flh_: ntfs 也没有 owner, grp 什么的概念，而是对每个用户单独设置的。
<flh_> namoamitabuddha: 是的，defaults 换作force
<moska> iGoogle: 能取消自动挂载吗
<iGoogle> moska: 禁止udev? lol 可以修改udev的rules。自己要自己研究哪个文件。
<tomcheng76> moska: removable device?
<moska> iGoogle: 俺是菜鸟，问白痴问题很正常
<flh_> moska: 没有小白就没有大黑
<moska> tomcheng76: 我想让自己控制是否挂载设备，而不是系统去决定
<iGoogle> moska: 难搞的事情，我不鼓励你。只是指示下方向。
<moska> iGoogle: 哦，
<tomcheng76> 11.10 ?
<moska> flh: 俺不想当大黑。。。
<iGoogle> 到 /lib/udev/rules.d/ 自己看文件。
<leoxx> the new ipad呵呵
<moska> tomcheng76: me ?
<tomcheng76> moska: yup
<moska> tomcheng76: 10.10
<ofan> moska: fstab
<moska> ofan: 哦
<iGoogle> ofan: 你别害人。
<tomcheng76> gconf-editor
<ofan> iGoogle: 哪有
<ofan> iGoogle: 让人家看udev才害人
<iGoogle> gconf可以修改挂载参数，让挂载无效。 fstab是害人的。
<tomcheng76> Alt-F2, gconf-editor, app->nautilus->perferences, untick media_automount_open
<iGoogle> udev规则，才是正道。
<gebjgd> ofan: 你自己不研究udev么
<ofan> gebjgd: 不适合新手
<moska> tomcheng76: 嗯
<iGoogle> ofan: 那你意思是让newbie去碰死。
<ofan> iGoogle: fstab应该了解的
<iGoogle> 其实udev规则，比fstab还容易理解些。只是文件隐藏得深。
<ofan> udev才不容理解
<tomcheng76> fstab 不能改自動掛載usb吧
<iGoogle> udev有些口语化。
<ofan> 而且调试太烦
<CyrusYzGTt> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/11235.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y mjg59 | More ways for firmware to screw you
<iGoogle> fatab也只能改参数，干扰挂载。
<iGoogle> 和gconf一样。
<ofan> iGoogle: 问个问题哦 我直接blkid获得分区label可以，但是pipe处理下结果就是空的
<tomcheng76> (arch廣告)不安裝udev-automount :D
<ofan> iGoogle: 咋回事？
<iGoogle> pipe啥。不懂
<iGoogle> 完整的命令呢？
<ofan> iGoogle: PROGRAM=="/bin/sh -c '/sbin/blkid -o value -s LABEL %N | /bin/tr \  _'", ENV{dir_name}="%c"
<ofan> iGoogle: add的时候正常，remove的时候结果是空的
<ofan> 而且remove的时候很多信息获取不到
<iGoogle> 你这参数。啥东西。
<iGoogle> %N
<ofan> iGoogle: 设备节点 /dev/sdb
<iGoogle> add remove在哪
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: sub 和 gsub 为啥不是 sub! 和 gsub!
<iGoogle> %c?
<doa>  
<alvin_rxg>  
<iGoogle> 不完整
<ofan> iGoogle: 这是获取命令结果存到dir_name里
<flh_> 我是usb设备要手动，算了
<jlzhang> 能问个firebug的问题吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你也设置udev了? 为了automountß
<alvin_rxg> i did nothing
<flh_> 反正usb不常用
<alvin_rxg> my weapon dose nothing!
<jlzhang> 为什么我用firebug去抓post变量，但是抓不到？
<iGoogle> ofan: 不明白。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又人机交互了?
<flh_> ofan: linux下，usb3要不要安装特别的驱动？
<alvin_rxg> 沒
<jlzhang> 正常返回的参数是post变量名和变量的内容。
<ofan> flh_: 不要
<flh_> ofan: win下要安装，就担心了
<ofan> flh_: 渣win不行
<alvin_rxg> flh_: 安裝更新，有 usb3 的補丁
<jlzhang> 但是我想抓一个要上传的文件的post变量名，但是抓不到。
<ofan> jlzhang: post变量不都在form里么
<jlzhang> ofan: 用的ajax，有点负责
<flh_> alvin_rxg: 是否记得那个补丁名，好apt-get install
<jlzhang> ofan: 有点复杂
<ofan> jlzhang: 那截取不到
<jlzhang> ofan: 不跟踪源码，直接firebug……
<alvin_rxg> flh_: 我是說 windows... linux 新內核都支持 usb3 的
<ofan> jlzhang: ajax用的单独模块产生http请求
<flh_> alvin_rxg: 明白了
<jlzhang> ofan: 我已经一路从登录获取cookie，到上传文件初始化，获取初始化变量……一直到上传。
<jlzhang> ofan: 就卡这一步了……
<ofan> jlzhang: 你可以看js代码
<neolkb> 怎么在ubuntu下制作windows7 U盘启动呢
<jlzhang> ofan: 如果实在没办法,那只能看js代码了^
<ofan> jlzhang: 在ajax发送表单前alert一下
<moska> iGoogle: gconf是类似于win下的regedit吗
<jlzhang> ofan: 其实我刚入门,有很多东西不太懂.很谢谢你热心的帮助.
<alvin_rxg> neolkb: dd
<neolkb> dd进去后启动不了呀
<ofan> jlzhang: np. js很简单
<jlzhang> ofan: firebug也不太熟,你说的alert是什么意思呀?
<iGoogle> moska: 类似
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 但是仅仅在 gnome 下作用。
<ofan> jlzhang: 就是弹出提示框，类似printf,js下可以调试用,window.alert('abc');
<erhandsome> 问一下，linuxsir论坛怎么禁止新用户注册？
<moska> iGoogle: namoamitabuddha 哦
<jlzhang> ofan: 哦,明白了.
<flh> namoamitabuddha: gnome不是必须的，但比较方便，是不？
<iGoogle> js就是把事情搞复杂的东西。让你得不到信息。
 * ofan no gnome
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 操作系统也不是必须的。
<jlzhang> iGoogle: 就是,就是.跳过来跳过去对我们新手来说,太晕了.
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 基本系统我要，再加点自己要的工具
<ofan> web俩星期就上手了
<iGoogle> WWW::Mechanize 是万能爬虫，就是不支持js。
<moska> iGoogle: 有media_automount_open和media_automount，取消自动挂载应该untick哪个
 * ofan no perl
<iGoogle> moska: 这哪里看到的。
<iGoogle> ofan: 。。你windows?
<ofan> iGoogle: arch
<jlzhang> ofan: 其实我是在写优酷视频的自动上传工具,是用perl写的.
<iGoogle> 那怎么可能没pl
<moska> iGoogle: gconf-edit里面
<ofan> iGoogle: 哪有
<ofan> 求推荐个paste工具
<iGoogle> moska: 额。那试试media_automount。我都不记得有这。
<moska> iGoogle: 哦
<iGoogle> ofan: 你看包列表。没pl?
<ofan> iGoogle: 我说我不用Perl
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> paste工具，我推荐一个pl的。 lol
<ofan> wgetpaste?
<moska> tomcheng76: media_automount_open和media_automount应该untick哪个
<tomcheng76> moska: 兩個都不tick就行了
<moska> tomcheng76: 为啥会有两个?
<iGoogle> open是自动打开
<iGoogle> moska: 你咋不升级。现在都1204了。都使用dconf了。
<moska> iGoogle: media_automount_open的意思就是自动挂载加自动打开咯？
<tomcheng76> moska: nautilus 會自動打開
<iGoogle> 是啊
<moska> tomcheng76: 哦
<moska> iGoogle: tomcheng76 我这就从来没自动打开过。。。
<tomcheng76> moska: 你英文行的可以看看http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1256795
<^k^> tomcheng76 ⇪ t: HOWTO: Disable automounting of portable media and manually control automounting - Ubuntu Forums
<Freebuilder> 不知不觉，用 Debian 三年了
<moska> tomcheng76: 嗯
<tomcheng76> Freebuilder : sid ?
<Freebuilder> tomcheng76, 一直是 squeeze
<Freebuilder> tomcheng76, 从 testing 到 stable
<iGoogle> moska: http://imagebin.org/204032
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 哈哈，那啥时候 wheezy
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 可能要等它 stable 的时候，哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 我也差不多。那将是第一次更新 Debian 我不知道难度如何。
<moska> iGoogle: 嗯
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 我肯定会重装的
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 哦。我尝试下跟着 release note 更新 Debian
 * tomcheng76 過了幾年每6個月更新一次ubuntu的日子
<ofan> tomcheng76: 换吧
<tomcheng76> debian 也不錯
<ofan> 有毛区别..
<tomcheng76> ofan: 換了..現在不用ubuntu了
<iGoogle> 不用修改fstab的多好。 XD
<ofan> 难说不用修改
<iGoogle> 啥都不用修改的最好。
<ofan> tomcheng76: 至少要换非debian
<ofan> iGoogle: 那不如用win/mac
<ofan> 折腾才有乐趣
<tomcheng76> ofan: 在用alarm A_A
<iGoogle> 那些系统还要安装驱动。在i3双显卡板子上黑屏。
<ofan> 不可能
<iGoogle> 洗发水的经验，在其他distro。没用的。浪费时间。
<iGoogle> 别说不可能。
<ofan> iGoogle: 一集显一独显吧
<ofan> 用win没问题
<iGoogle> 就是有问题的。
<ofan> sli/crossfire就别说了，win下支持更好
<iGoogle> 买的时候，不去bios里面禁止，那电脑城的不会安装。
<ofan> iGoogle: 他水平烂
<iGoogle> 回来自己安装ub。啥都正常。
<ofan> iGoogle: 装win7
<iGoogle> xp
<tomcheng76> 現在的open driver好多了,我的HD5670也能行, 不過vmware沒加速,最後用回catalyst T.T
<jiero> ofan: 你说我是买一台好呢，还是买2台二手。。。
<ofan> xp出情况就很正常了
<ofan> jiero: 全买了
<jiero> ofan: 买了一台，再卖掉，也是可以的，
<iGoogle> 这又说正常了。 nnnnd
<ofan> jiero: 一人发一台
<jiero> ofan:  靠。。。没那么多显示器。
<ofan> iGoogle: 2001年的系统啊，还能要求怎样
<jiero> ofan:  $71 的 Core 2 2.66Ghz +2G RAM
<ofan> jiero: 内存小了
<iGoogle> 别人带厂家驱动光盘。还搞不定啊。
<iGoogle> 凭啥。
<zlszk> 请问怎么在emacs中查询linux的manpage ?
<jiero> ofan: 附带正版的Office 2007，这个可以卖卖
<ofan> jiero: 搞笑？
<jiero> ofan:  啥搞笑，很多人看这个。。。
<tomcheng76> zlszk: M-x man
<jiero> ofan:  adobe photoshop cs 7现在网上都有人买，。。
<jiero> ofan: 这才高校
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 现在的 xp 大多数不是 01 年的吧？
<jiero> 2001年的电脑
<iGoogle> 有人买了mac，安装半天xp，才搞笑。
<zlszk> tomcheng76: 谢谢
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不是，但也差不多，驱动不支持xp了
<jiero> ofan:  intel的驱动2006年开始就不支持xp了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu10.04LTS下ANSYS13.0的安装过程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367741 1. 清除之前的安装程序: 卸载license manager Code: cd /opt/ansys_inc/shared_files/licensing/lic_admin Code: sudo ./anslic_admin Code: Tools->Uninstall license manager 删除已安装程序 Code: cd /ansys_inc Code: sudo rm -r * 2. 清除配置文件 Code: sudo rm -r ~/.config/A …
<ofan> jiero: 我就虚拟机里装个叉皮看电影用
<jiero> ofan: 额？
<jiero> ofan: 为什么
<ofan> iGoogle: 买mac都装win7,装xp多没品味
<jiero> ofan:  装win8
<iGoogle> QQ 的 ofan
<zlszk> 怎么关闭emacs的响铃啊
<jiero> iGoogle:  狗狗
<ofan> jiero: 风行只支持win
<jiero> ofan: win7不行？
<ofan> iGoogle: qq对我真没什么用
<ofan> 视频用skype,聊天用irc/gtalk
<iGoogle> ofan: 你理解错了。那是蛋痛的标志。2个蛋蛋上刺了2跟刺。 :D
<ofan> iGoogle: ...
<jiero> ofan: Ubuntu 中文论坛真给脸，那个无限鄙视Linux环境的WPS开发者的贴都制定。
<jiero> ofan: 哦。
<ofan> jiero: 我下了个3d hgame集合..
<jiero> ofan: 额。没玩过。
<jiero> ofan: 以前见有的人的电脑上有，但是没玩过
<ofan> jiero: 有些还行
<jiero> ofan: 买 Kindle 吧，$70的都有。看书吧。。。
<jiero> ofan: lol
<ofan> jiero: 有平板了
<tomcheng76> zlszk:  (setq visible-bell 1)   in .emacs
<ofan> jiero: 不过我想卖了
<jiero> ofan: 平板不是也需要有个kindle才能用amazon那些书吗
<ofan> jiero: android还是差
<ofan> jiero: 我又不看amazon的
<jiero> ofan: 。。。不是你已经卖了吗。。。
<ofan> jiero: 一本书好几百刀
<ofan> jiero: 没
<jiero> ofan: 我都看免费的
<ofan> jiero: 现在还有点用，好多笔记
<jiero> ofan: 哦。
<jiero> ofan: 我想要 放大版本的N900
<ofan> ipad3没想想中的给里
<ofan> 说不定能卖个好价
<jiero> ofan: linuxtoy的那个主要作者太黑了，转别人用ipad2糊弄群众说是ipad3的视频
<ofan> jiero: ...
<jiero> ofan: 就和前几天我看了用kubuntu当win8额视频一样无耻
<jiero> ofan: 很多人都上当了
<ofan> jiero: 他还写了MplayerX,一个Mac上的mplayer前端，本来是收费的，结果被人骂，最后免费
<jiero> ofan: 充分说明世界上愚人是很重要的
<jiero> ofan: 谁？
<jiero> ofan: lol
<ofan> jiero: 那个黑月什么玩意的
<jiero> ofan: 真的？
<jiero> lol
<iGoogle> 能收费，岂不是最好。人才。
<jiero> iGoogle: 所以他不是人才，收费不了
<ofan> iGoogle: mplayer貌似gpl的
<iGoogle> 比你买vpn强。 lol
<ofan> 想趁机捞钱
<iGoogle> win下，估计更多啊。谁管gpl
<jiero> ofan: gpl的没说不准卖额——再说调用还怕么。
<reiv> 写前端收费没有什么问题呀。
<ofan> reiv: 依赖mplayer
<iGoogle> 94 这也是服务
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 收费不要紧的
<reiv> 通过命令行的话不太好说。
<jiero> ofan: 我的课本附送的光盘授权封印——GNU Public License 2.0 当时我看了一眼都直了。。。
<ofan> 而且貌似还闭源
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 闭源不行。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 要紧
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这种收费是不行的
<jiero> ofan: 要紧，交钱的才给更新
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 请给法律证明
<iGoogle> 收前端的费用就是。
<iGoogle> 外挂lib
<ofan> 不是命令行，直接把mplayer打包进去
<ofan> 就算是命令行也受gpl传染
<jiero> ofan: 说发布的部分也可以封闭的，只是发过的别人一定可以拿到，自己的一份闭也可以
<reiv> 调用mplayer不如用ffmpeg.
<jiero> ofan: 比如说wine的那个公司
<ofan> 因为没有mplayer就运行不了，功能不完整，所以算mplayer的衍生作品，所以要gpl
<jiero> ofan: 定期从自己仓库里抽出些给wine
<reiv> 关键是衍生产品
<ofan> jiero: 能不能封闭是看能不能定性为衍生作品，并且去掉了GPLd部分还能不能正常function
<jiero> ofan:  低贱的底层是不能暴露给群众的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我记得FSF 的GPL里说了，要么是对服务收费，要么是发布的时候对媒体介质合理收费
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/old-licenses/gpl-2.0.html
<^k^> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y GNU General Public License v2.0 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<reiv> 在国内，大家都不太care gpl什么的。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 找出原文
<ofan> 只能合理，收多了还能告你
<reiv> ofan: GPL应该可以买，而且买多少都可以，只要给源代码就可以了。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我估计你是看了and charge for this service if you wish
<ofan> 这话不是那么理解的
<jiero> 当然必须开源，不过可以隐藏信息，毕竟国内人装软件都傻傻的什么条款都不看
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我的意思是你要为你说的东西举证。
<jiero> ofan:  FAQ都不敢放前面，就像这垃圾 永中 Office
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: You may charge a fee for the physical act of transferring a copy, and you may at your option offer warranty protection in exchange for a fee.
<ofan>  the physical act of transferring a copy
<ofan>  offer warranty protection in exchange for a fee
<ofan> jiero: 国内都不管这些
<jiero> roylez:  http://i.imgur.com/C4kDp.jpg
<jiero> of
<ofan> 像redhat这些都是为warranty收费
<jiero> ofan: 国外也是
<jiero> ofan: 很多人都不看授权，就认准主流跟着走，以为是啥都有。。。
<reiv> 很多授权都是坑爹的，看了就不想用了。
<jiero> roylez: 怎么动啊。
<jiero> rei
<jiero> reiv: 方正字体的授权彻底坑爹。
<ofan> jiero: 一般不会，后果很严重的
<reiv> jiero: 反正就是各种不负责。
<jiero> reiv: 他们要求是做一次就要买一次。和国外的规则完全不一样。
<jiero> reiv: 所以很多公司被他们告
<reiv> jiero: 按次授权吗？
<jiero> reiv: 方正那种破授权完全是违反法律的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那对收费的限制性条款呢？
<jiero> reiv: 差不多
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这就是
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 有没有说 otherwise ...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我对法律不熟悉。他似乎只是规定了一种收取方式，但是没有闭包条例，就是说除此之外都不行？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 后面有说明 These requirements apply to the modified work as a whole.
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: http://www.legaltranz.com/archives/1106
<^k^> ofan,啥网址y 情态动词May的翻译 | 法律英语翻译
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 知道了
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: ofan GPL 在国内有法律效力么？
<ofan> 不清楚了，貌似有个什么版权法？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 刚才搜索到好像说版权法要求要有备案什么的，很复杂。而且那个法律似乎对所谓的“非商业用途”或者“学术研究”是无效的。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 国内不管这个.. 有法律也没人看
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: “有”和“没有”还是有区别的。不过，按照国内的现状，GPL 软件不被原封不动的绑定销售，已经幸运了。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 有人还会拿到 GPL 软件和各种被破解的软件，绑在一起，做一个安装器，里面还捆绑有流氓软件。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 正规公司一般不敢乱搞
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 美国人也会这么搞
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这两年应该好些。前两年那个什么3721、珊瑚虫的是不是就属于此类。
<cfy> java打起来有点麻烦。。。
 * yandong is away: Gone away for now
 * yandong is back.
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那些不是吧
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 珊瑚虫是个qq外挂
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 3721就是个ie插件
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我说捆绑性。
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 其实 那时候还算轻的
<ofan> 流氓软件还在萌芽阶段...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: GPL 是不是什么 QQ影音
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是盗用 ffmpeg 还是啥忘了。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 搞3721的那个人被骂了，'流氓软件'就那时候兴起，然后那人去搞了奇虎，现在是360老总
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 暴风影音吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我知道，姓周的，现在都上市了，是在nazdaq还是哪里
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 是啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2009-12-17/15553687186.shtml
<^k^> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y QQ影音涉嫌违反开源协议背后深思:谁来保护开源_互联网_科技时代_新浪网
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 暴风倒台的时候我还不知道 GPL 是啥。
<ofan> 周鸿<字典里找不到那个字>
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 当时珊瑚虫很好用，能看qq好友ip
<ofan> 还能去广告
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 去年还是前年，闹的轰轰烈烈的，什么 3Q 大战。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 珊瑚虫会绑定其他东西。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 后期的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那也算比较厚道的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那陈寿福已经出来了。时间过的是快。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ...倒霉孩子
<reiv> 360现在很好用.
<gebjgd> 360.....
<gebjgd> 没事用它干嘛
<reiv> 借我原来同学的话，只有流氓头子才能镇住其他流氓。
<alvin_rxg> 是不是說 如果珊瑚蟲當時不帶其他收益性的東西，就不會被告了？
<ofan> 难说
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 珊瑚虫断了 qq 财路。
<reiv> 在中国，很难说。
<ofan> 想找你茬很容易的
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 那个看 IP、屏蔽广告可是 QQ 会员的功能。
<reiv> 没有收入，很难做长久。
<ofan> 就算不明摆着整你，也会暗地里整
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 360 出来第一件事情就是除 3721 享誉全国。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 一开始挺好用
<iGoogle> 360浏览器是全球首款采用“沙箱”技术的浏览器，360浏览器能够彻底避免木马病毒从网页上对你的计算机发起攻击，360浏览器是目前市面上最安全的浏览器。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 孙悟空打死六耳猕猴。
<reiv> 现在用360稍微注意一些，还是可以的。
<ofan> 反正国内赚钱都这么一个套路
<ofan> 都是黑吃黑
<reiv> 感觉现在xunlei洗白了.
<namoamitabuddha> GPL 在国内没前途
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 长期来看 还是得国际化
<cnhezhong> reiv: 迅雷倒是经常发邮件 让注册帐号  挺愚昧的一种手法阿
<MaskRay> reiv: 那个 y combinator 的 .ps 没看懂
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: orz
<ofan> 要跟欧美斗，就得把这些玩意都搞精了再钻空子
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你着得到 Haskell Curry 原来的论文么
<reiv>  cnhezhong: 主要是现在xunlei已经洗掉“吸血雷”的名称了。
<reiv> MaskRay: 就是那个YYWorks.ps吗？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 请教，编译完3.2.11内核后，/usr/src/下没有linux-header-3.2.11目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367751 如题，请教linux-header-3.2.11目录怎么来的? 统计信息: 发表于 由 user000000 — 2012-03-18 18:06
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我本来想去怎样推广下 linux
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 正常推广就行
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 在周边
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 发现困难重重
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 这个很难。一般我推荐用winxp或win7.
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 找个女友 从她开始推广 半年之后换一个 继续推广
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 找个LiveCD去演示
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 倒是vim, emacs, eclipse什么的好推荐。
<alvin_rxg> “還在為病毒煩惱？趕緊用 linux”
<alvin_rxg> 對， 秀 compiz
<reiv> avfun: compiz都快挂了。
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 没用的。
<reiv> 人家问，可以QQ吗？然后郁闷了。
<ofan> "看片不会再中毒了！"
<gebjgd> reiv: 当然可以qq
<reiv> ofan: 人家说，自从用了360，再也不中毒了。
<ofan> qq本来就垃圾
<cfy> iGoogle: 自从用了emacs
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 实用理性太强。
<reiv> gebjgd: 当然不是指聊天，而是QQ的各种功能。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 是的，vim
<MaskRay> reiv: 嗯
<reiv> ofan: 垃圾也没办法，这个是现实。
<ofan> 自从用了emacs，小指比食指还灵活了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我觉得那个应该是事后诸葛亮
<cfy> iGoogle: lm324
<gebjgd> reiv: 比如什么功能?
<ingpj> QQ有什么功能啊？
<ofan> 扯淡
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 还是看下当年 Haskell Curry 是怎么搞的比较有趣
<reiv> gebjgd: 主要是QQ游戏等。
<ofan> 其实qq牛在于qzone
<gebjgd> reiv: 哈哈 qq游戏? 从来没玩过
<ofan> 还有跟其他服务绑定
<gebjgd> qq游戏是功能 哈哈 webqq上不是也有么
<reiv> MaskRay: 那个ps感觉非常深入浅出呀。就是讲Y combinator是怎么来的。
<ingpj> qq游戏就没什么办法
<reiv> gebjgd: 我也没玩过。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 那个怎么来的，我怀疑是杜撰的。
<gebjgd> reiv: 我以为你能说出什么令我哑口无言的功能呢
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 虽然没仔细看，大致瞟了下。
<moska> tomcheng76: iGoogle 为啥已经untick media_automount和media_automount_open了，把U盘插上去还是自动挂载了？
<ofan> 能泡妞
<gebjgd> ofan: 能泡土鳖妞
<gebjgd> ofan: 你泡米国妹子用qq?
<jiero> ofan: 不错
<ofan> gebjgd: 那也是妞
<jiero> ofan: 。。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 当然不是最开始的版本。有点像教科书上。
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 米国的用别的
<reiv> ofan: 非死不可？
<ofan> reiv: 不用fb
<gebjgd> ofan: 米国的要用弟弟的势力来泡
<ofan> 被封的太久了，不习惯用fb
<ofan> 还在上人人...
<gebjgd> reiv: facebook没用 美国妹妹看弟弟的硬度和持久度
<reiv> gebjgd: ...
<ofan> fb没用，亚洲男没人理的
<moska> ofan:  为啥已经untick media_automount和media_automount_open了，把U盘插上去还是自动挂载了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: niedlich 和 niedrig，聽得時候不知道哪個是哪個…
<ofan> moska: untick?
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 你对这个有兴趣么？
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 什么？
<moska> ofan: 在gconf-editor里
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: http://coq.inria.fr/
<^k^> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Welcome ! | The Coq Proof Assistant
<ofan> moska: 没用过那个
<moska> ofan: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一个有舌音 一个没有
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 学ocaml时，听说过。但是感觉没用。
<ofan> moska: 大概要注销
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 利息 瑞息
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我聽起來倆一樣的，聽德國人說也是。個人感覺
<moska> ofan: 跟win的regedit一样需要重启？
<ofan> moska: 要注销
<reiv> moska: kill掉dbus估计就可以了。
<moska> ofan: 我试试
<ofan> moska: 退到gdm再登录
<jiero> roylez 。。。现在我有个跟班了。。。
<ofan> moska: 没有windows那么2，还要重启
<moska> reiv: 类似与kill掉win的explorer?
<alvin_rxg> linux 重啟也快
<ofan> linux换内核都不需要重启
<reiv> moska: 不太一样。
<using9> 这里有没有用arch的，哈哈
<moska> reiv: 哦
<cfy> 。。。
<reiv> ofan: 要的吧。
<alvin_rxg> moska: 類似 windows 的 logoff
<cfy> 换内核不用进引导吧
<moska> alvin_rxg: 哦
<ofan> reiv: 有不要的
<cfy> ofan: kexec?
<gebjgd> using9: 这里就是arch-cn
<ofan> 具体啥忘了
<reiv> ofan: 大部分情况还是要的。
<moska> 我退出试试
<using9> gebjgd, 不是吧
<cfy> linux可以不启动就在运行状态
<cfy> 因为，不需要重启。那新内核没有启动。
<cfy> 但确实跑的是新内核
<ofan> 有不能重启的情况
<using9> gebjgd, 有没有发现arch用着用着就变慢了。执行个命令得等读好一会硬盘，才有响应。
<MaskRay> reiv: 折腾xmonad吧，你不是玩haskell的嘛
<gebjgd> using9: 没有 我这里5台都好快
<using9> gebjgd, 我用上网本……
<alvin_rxg> using9: hdparm
<alvin_rxg> using9: 再則加內存
<gebjgd> using9: 一样也上网本
<gebjgd> using9: asus x101h
<using9> gebjgd, toshba NB200
<gebjgd> using9: 我老婆用的是toshiba nb550
<gebjgd> using9: amd apu的那个
<using9> alvin_rxg, 加内存感觉是不是浪费，哈哈。
<gebjgd> using9: 速度挺快的
<ofan> using9: 加内存
<using9> gebjgd, 那个是不错。
<ofan> 最少4G
<using9> ofan, 都这么说，哈哈。
<ofan> 开个KDE就上2G了
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 啥lp。在哪里登记的？
<reiv> MaskRay: 公司用xmonad。2年前写了个dnd的东西，现在一直用，需要composite manager，而所有的tile wm对composite支持都不好。所以改用gnome-shell，然后重新配置键绑定。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 结婚一年多了
<iGoogle> cfy: 你有空了？
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 你行不行啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 没。。
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 在哪里登记的
<gebjgd> using9: 看你用什么de wm了
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 法兰克福大使馆
<cfy> iGoogle: 拜神
<using9> gebjgd, 现在用mocp和mplayer播放音视频的时候，会卡住，然后动动键盘和鼠标，又没事了。怎么回事
<iGoogle> 我这还没批准。 gebjgd
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这里mpd已经不能decode音乐了。。。不知道咋回事。。。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 中国民政局的证
<cfy> MaskRay: 你那里怎么样？
<gebjgd> using9: 没遇到过
<iGoogle> 额。
<gebjgd> using9: 我都是在线看
<using9> gebjgd, 用最简单的musca一阵，又fluxbox一阵
<ofan> using9: awesome
<using9> gebjgd, 听个音乐都卡，比较郁闷，看log，没任何效果。
<ofan> kde不错
<iGoogle> using9: mpg321
<gebjgd> using9: openbox这里很快 老婆用的是lxde
<using9> ofan, awesome配置起来麻烦。呵呵。
<ofan> using9: 不用配置
<using9> iGoogle, 其实mocp已经很省资源了。
<ofan> 我装上直接用
<iGoogle> gebjgd: . 给个照片。
<ofan> 给个照片
<using9> ofan, 我用过一阵，后来发现musca更间接，就换了。呵呵。
<iGoogle> using9: 那就是你的上网本差劲。
<alvin_rxg> 求艷照
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: +
<ofan> ingpj: no PM
<using9> iGoogle, 还凑和呀，原来用ubuntu，openbsd，都没这事情。
<iGoogle> ~~
<ofan> using9: amd fusion?
<iGoogle> awesome?
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道
<ofan> using9: cpu什么的
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 你变les了?
<using9> ofan, atom N280
<gebjgd> using9: 你多少内存?
<ofan> using9: 奥
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 。
<using9> gebjgd, 1G
<cfy> MaskRay: 你那里能用么？pmd
<cfy> MaskRay: mpd
<MaskRay> reiv: dnd? 龙与地下城？
<ofan> atom逊了点
<MaskRay> cfy: 能
<iGoogle> mpd浪费
<ofan> using9: 1g太少
<iGoogle> 不少了
<ofan> 至少4g
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。真是好奇怪。那版本呢？
<gebjgd> using9: 1G
<cfy> iGoogle: 你用啥
<gebjgd> ofan: 你傻吧 上网本最大2G
<tomcheng76> 1g 行xfce
<cfy> iGoogle: 能吃辣不？
<iGoogle> rhythmbox
<using9> ofan, 就开个mocp，我猜应该不是内存问题。
<ofan> gebjgd: 我的4g
<tomcheng76> 512行lxde
<iGoogle> 废话
<gebjgd> using9: 跑openbox足够
<ofan> 俩插槽
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的不是上网本
 * ofan 俩插槽！！！！！
<iGoogle> using9: 看ps，肯定不是内存的事情
<using9> gebjgd, 是呀，我很省着用。
<gebjgd> ofan: 和插槽没关系
 * ofan 一个插槽的不能叫本
<cfy> 27行的sawfish
<gebjgd> ofan: 上不了单条4G
<ofan> gebjgd: 我能上8g
<gebjgd> ofan: 明白么?
<iGoogle> cfy: 恩。让 using9 用lisp系统
<iGoogle> lol
<ofan> 能上8g
<iGoogle> 启动emacs
<cfy> iGoogle: 你说跑emacs?
<using9> gebjgd, 战歌问题，很不好抓，只要你动动鼠标键盘，就没事了又
<ofan> 有单条8g的就能上16g
<iGoogle> 赶紧鼓动
<using9> iGoogle, emacs还是可以启动滴，哈哈
<gebjgd> using9: atom的cpu?
<cfy> iGoogle: 能吃辣不？
<iGoogle> 。
<using9> gebjgd, 是，难道是cpu的事
<cfy> 用了emacs在也不怕中病毒了
<gebjgd> using9: 我怎么没遇到过这问题
<gebjgd> using9:台台机器都挺好的
<iGoogle> cfy: ä½  360+QQ
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么世道，随便一题，都是大数运算。。。
<gebjgd> using9: 5台arch应该能说明是你的问题了
<gebjgd> using9: slim?
<cfy> MaskRay: 难题做不来。。水题全是大数的。。。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<using9> gebjgd, 难道是我配置问题。
<cfy> iGoogle: 用不着
<cfy> iGoogle: emacs会自我保护的
<gebjgd> using9: 那就不知道了
<tomcheng76> using9 你的配置是?
<using9> gebjgd, 怀疑过fcitx，怀疑过pppoe（我这里的连接老断），后来发现，都不是问题。
<tomcheng76> atom是會比較慢
<cfy> MaskRay: ERROR: problems decoding "吴奇隆的话（电台版） - 小虎队.mp3"
<jiero> gebjgd: 买2台二手办公电脑了。。。
<using9> tomcheng76, atom N280 1G
<jiero> gebjgd: lol
<jiero> gebjgd: 我是不是本来就该买个笔记本呢。。。
<gebjgd> tomcheng76: 我的就是atom 不慢
<using9> tomcheng76, 我怀疑不是硬件问题。
<ofan> raspberry pi
<gebjgd> jiero: 台式机 + 上网本
<ofan> 有人搞吗
<cfy> ofan: 太老了。
<ofan> cfy: 老？
<ingpj> ofan, 搞什么？
<cfy> ofan: arm版本老吧
<tomcheng76> free top ? %wa大嗎?
<ofan> ingpj: raspberry pi
<ofan> cfy: 要新的干嘛
<gebjgd> using9: 0.2%wa,
<ofan> cfy: 能看高清电影
<gebjgd> 1.0%wa,
<cfy> ofan: 你不新，有些编译器都跑不了。。
<tomcheng76> raspberry pi , 我都還沒到...
<gebjgd> tomcheng76: 好大的wa啊
<ofan> 能上网，能插sd
<ofan> tomcheng76: 买了？
<ofan> cfy: 老的稳定
<cfy> ofan: ...
<ofan> cfy: 支持的软件多
<cfy> ofan: 额，架构啊
<tomcheng76> element14預訂了
<cfy> ofan: 我说架构
<ofan> cfy: 有什么用
<cfy> ofan: 老的架构。
<jiero> gebjgd: 上网本这里很贵啊，二手的1台就顶2台台式了
<ofan> 区别不大
<cfy> ofan: 硬件功能就少。。
<ofan> tomcheng76: 多少钱？
<cfy> ofan: 那不是。。。
<cfy> ofan: 缺少浮点的东西
<ofan> cfy: 我觉得功能很多了
<tomcheng76> ofan: 27x HKD
<gebjgd> jiero: 我的当时200欧元拿下
<cfy> ofan: clozure cl就跑不了了。。。
<ofan> cfy: ...这叫事吗，嵌入式本来就缺浮点
<using9> jiero, 现在便宜了。
<ofan> cfy: 靠
<cfy> ofan: 。。。
<cfy> ofan: 反正我要的跑不了。。。
<ofan> 插个硬盘能当NAS用
<cfy> iGoogle: 貌似freescale的芯片很nb嘛
<ofan> 还能放电影
<ofan> tomcheng76: 27x?
<cfy> iGoogle: 在不？
<tomcheng76> ofan: 不用了...你去買一個goflex home 3TB就行了...再刷debian/arch
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是不行。。。算了。。。我好久不用电脑放音乐了。。。
<ofan> tomcheng76: 多少钱
<jiero> gebjgd: 我 $71 买个 Core2 2.66Ghz +2GB 的dell optiplex 755
<jiero> gebjgd: 超小型机
<tomcheng76> rasp. bi 是有HDMI呀...高清比較行
<ofan> jiero: 图
<gebjgd> jiero: 功耗如何?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我把pandoc删除了。。。最新的编译失败。。
<ofan> 必须行
<ofan> 能上xmbc呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 250w电源最高功率
<jiero> gebjgd: 当然上网本省电
<jiero> ofan: 和我现在的这台一样啊。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我要是付钱就有3台一样型号的了。。。
<ofan> jiero: 干什么
<ofan> 用
<alvin_rxg> 123
<gebjgd> jiero: 那就是了
<jiero> ofan: 买了，商店用台，然后再卖掉
<tomcheng76> http://hk.element14.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?id=2081185&Ntt=RASPBERRY-PI
<flh> 好像看不懂你们聊什么了
<^k^> tomcheng76,啥网址y RASPBRRY-PCBA - RASPBERRY-PI - SBC, RASPBERRY PI, MODEL B | e絡盟 Hong Kong
<ofan> jiero: 连起来取暖？
<alvin_rxg> 123123
<cfy> jiero: 有钱的袋鼠
<jiero> ofan: 去死，交换下硬件留下最好的，然后卖掉
<jiero> cfy: 去死。。。
<cfy> jiero: ....
<flh> 打起来了？
<ofan> cfy: arm11版本低？
<cfy> 袋鼠真有钱。。。
<flh> cfy: 有钱的叫袋鼠？
<ofan> 内存小倒是真的
<tomcheng76> 不少了..我在用128MB LOL
<jiero> ofan: 我在用256MB的。
<cfy> ofan: 比我手机的差一个版本呢。。。
<jiero> ofan: 手机
<cfy> ofan: 我的手机可是老手机了。。
<gebjgd> tomcheng76: 我的dockstar也是128mb
<cfy> ofan: arm11才arm v6..
<tomcheng76> 我手機也是256MB @@ milestone ~~"
<jiero> cfy: arm v6和arm v7性能几乎没差异
<jiero> cfy: linux无数测试结果表明
<tomcheng76> gebjgd: dockstar 沒sata, 嘿
<cfy> jiero: 这样么？貌似缺少某个浮点运算的东西
<tomcheng76> v6無..v7好像有hard floating
<jiero> cfy: 基本用是不需要的吧，有专门其他芯片处理呢
<tomcheng76> 也要看源支不支持
<gebjgd> tomcheng76: 不需要sata
<cfy> jiero: 不知道。ccl跑不了貌似
<gebjgd> tomcheng76: 3个usb够了
<cfy> jiero: 就因为缺浮点高级特性
<tomcheng76> gebjgd..dockstar有3個usb @@?
<MaskRay> reiv: yes, and we can apply  mk-length once 哪里，没看懂
<gebjgd> tomcheng76: 恩那
<tomcheng76> v11 好似是v6的進階版,多了甚麼?
<tomcheng76> 在用v5tel...
<cfy> 没有v11吧。。
<ofan> 至少双核
<ofan> 支持高清
<cfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture
<^k^> cfy ⇪ t: ARM architecture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> 还能gpu加速
<cfy> 最高到v8
<cfy> 还没v8的芯片
<cfy> jiero: 从袋鼠国寄过来要多少钱？
<cfy> jiero: 你卖么？
<cfy> jiero: Raspberry Pi
<tomcheng76> cfy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM11  那這個是??
<^k^> tomcheng76 ⇪ t: ARM11 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<tomcheng76> ARM1176JZF-S 700 MHz
<ofan> 这就是v11
<cfy> tomcheng76: 这个不是版本
<cfy> 这种不是版本号
<cfy> 好像我学的arm7...
<cfy> 是v3的。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 你现在学这？
<iGoogle> 不吃饭？
<tomcheng76> 哦哦...那ARM11也是v6吧 ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 有开课。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 饭吃好咯
<iGoogle> 没学分的课？
<cfy> tomcheng76: 嗯
<cfy> iGoogle: 有啊。选修
<iGoogle> 额
<tomcheng76>  armv5tel Feroceon 88FR131 rev 1 (v5l) <這個V多少?
<moska> cfy: 啥学校
<cfy> moska: 破学校。。。说了你也不知道。。
<moska> cfy: 想知道
<cfy> moska: 不告诉你
<moska> cfy: ...
<iGoogle> 不起眼的学校，，开课更容易。支持
<cfy> int a = 2;int v = ++a + ++a * ++a;
<cfy> 合法么？
<alvin_rxg> 嘉興汽校。 嗯嗯
<cfy> 求科普
<iGoogle> 估计是技校
<cfy> iGoogle: 说我那学校？
<iGoogle> 南翔
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 三国12 跳票 日的
<moska> 想吃饭去了
<moska> 今天入手了个双飞燕的鼠标，感觉还不错
<iGoogle> :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 三国11都玩腻了
<cfy> 求科普
<reiv> MaskRay: 那个是从前面的lenght1定义得出的。把(make-length hukairs)替换length.
<cfy> int a = 2;int v = ++a + ++a * ++a; 合法么？
<iGoogle> 不带括号？
<cfy> 嗯，不带
<iGoogle> 看编译器。
<cfy> 我就问合法不
<using9> cfy, 按理编译器会放过去
<iGoogle> 打到歧义语法
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e, 你好
<cfy> 没问，是否那个
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋朵
<adam8157> cfy: 当然合法
<cfy> using9: iGoogle: 我可没说啥语言哦:D
<ofan> Arch Linux ARM
<cfy> adam8157。。。
<ofan> 还有raspberry development VM下载
<tomcheng76> C++ okay吧?
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 編譯後輸出 30 … 求解
<cfy> 我说java
<adam8157> cfy: 只不过出来的数值不一定是啥
<iGoogle> 还能理解为啥？
<cfy> 貌似java是一定的
<iGoogle> 编译器定了。输出也是固定的
<cfy> 这个式子
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 不一定按顺序取三个++a的值 c标准没定义, 编译器怎么样的顺序都对  cc cfy
<iGoogle> QQ‘ cfy
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 你说C+,请看应的汇编代码，再理解
<alvin_rxg> :/
<cfy> adam8157: 那java呢？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 这几天买了件衣服买了双鞋子, 小1K就没了.... 555
<flh> cfy: 聊什么了？
<iGoogle> adam8157 tenzu ' cfy
<adam8157> cfy: 不懂java
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 显然是+了3次，成了5然后v=5+5*5
<ofan> cfy: java还搞个毛
<cfy> ofan: ....
<cfy> flh: 聊java的++a+++a*++a
<ofan> cfy: c里看sequence point
<cfy> flh: 聊java的++a + ++a * ++a
<jing|> .
<cfy> ofan: 才不管C呢。C我知道
<jiero> cfy: 笨，国内就可以买。便宜
<jiero> cfy: 中国比美国都便宜
<freeayu> 为何，日本的软件人才有很多都要从中国进口了
<iGoogle> adam8157 tenzu ' cfy
<cfy> jiero: 你说袋鼠国？还是哪国？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你才是蛋
<cfy> jiero: 哪里能买？
<jiero> cfy: 要真便宜要拜托lainme
<iGoogle> QQ' cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: ？
<jiero> cfy: 从香港最便宜了。
<ofan> 27
<cfy> iGoogle: 我不理解你们在说什么？
<cfy> jiero: 求地址啊。。。
<jiero> cfy: 现在断货，生产线能力不足
<iGoogle> cfy: 要调教。这都不理解。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: MaskRay: java好。各种数据结构都有。还放宽了限制
<jiero> freeayu: 因为日本人喜欢娱乐
<cfy> iGoogle: 还是不明白。。
<freeayu> 这话怎么说
<ofan> raspberry还有超频选项
<ingpj> jing|, hello
<alvin_rxg> :/ ;|   ;§
<alvin_rxg> :S
<ofan> cfy: 学java,做外包,累吐血
<cfy> ofan: 我说搞acm
<cfy> ofan: 才不管其它的呢
<ofan> cfy: 搞acm都用c++
<iGoogle> 李克强的那脸，看着铁青。估计不久了。
<ofan> 谁用java
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: java 是不是放宽限制 10 倍？
<adam8157> iGoogle: lol
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ofan: MaskRay： 但是我感觉java的写法好措。。
<tomcheng76> 公司用java...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 2倍吧
<tomcheng76> 沒人用C++..C++會很痛苦..
<jiero> roylez: 完蛋了。。。为啥我在 swamp 里直接被无视呢，没有一个东西活着看到我
<ofan> cfy: 高端机才有优势
<MaskRay> reiv: scala 也很矬，编译太慢了
<ofan> 一般pc机要慢很多
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 最讨厌 你上面说的那种写法
<ofan> cfy: 要是赶上gc你就哭了
<cfy> ofan: 额。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 表达式序列竟然都有 副作用
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ofan: 我不知道。我试试，关键，我最近做题全是大数。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ofan: 水题都是大数。。。难题做不来。。
<reiv> MaskRay: 编译不是一般的慢。错误的提示就比haskell好一点点。
<jing|> ingpj hello 2
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 听说 clang 提示不错
<ofan> 还是c++吧
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 据说是apple在支持，然后就不怎么感冒了。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 什么叫做 感冒
<iGoogle> 洗夹夹
<iGoogle> 洗怕怕
<adam8157> iGoogle: https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m12g9xP9z51qddm9yo1_500.jpg
<MaskRay> reiv: expl也慢，随便什么都要大概2秒
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 不care.
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你已经下去了
<reiv> MaskRay: 没听过expl。。。
 * reiv idle
<cfy> jiero: 哪里能买。。我找不到。。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 痛恨 apple?
<ofan> mac全用clang了
<adam8157> iGoogle: cfy ofan http://imagebin.org/204037
<ofan> adam8157: ...
<MaskRay> reiv: 我错了，repl
<cfy> adam8157: +4294967296
<adam8157> MaskRay: http://imagebin.org/204037
<ofan> adam8157: 可见，现代人的精神世界基本都是网络
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 在ubuntu下连个QQ都装补上， 感觉自己很搞笑。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367757 DEB包的QQ ， 用软件中心打开安装出错。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jhkd5579067 — 2012-03-18 19:11
<iGoogle> adam8157: 那你真是网瘾了。
<ofan> 现在没网瘾的算不正常
<iGoogle> 其实不好
<MaskRay> adam8157: ...
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=367756&sid=083303f6969dadc394f292e89c734755
<^k^> iGoogle ⇪ t: adam8157 tenzu ' cfy - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你又暴露sid
<iGoogle> 额。 nnnnd
<ofan> iGoogle: 没什么好不好
<ofan> 大势所趋
<iGoogle> ofan: 估计你不要妹朵的
<ofan> iGoogle: 妹朵都爱上网
<iGoogle> 那才不是
<cfy> iGoogle: 干嘛发论坛。。
<iGoogle> 我又没评论
<ofan>  退出 [ eexpress ]
<ofan> iGoogle: 怎么显示你的id
<cfy> 哈哈。。。。。。。
<iGoogle> 死家伙
<cfy> iGoogle: 笑死我了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> 发贴总数:51369
<cfy> iGoogle: 啊。。。。。
<ofan> iGoogle: 能看后台唉
<cfy> iGoogle: 我刚想回复下。。。
<cfy> ofan: 你说出来干啥！
<iGoogle> 不准乱搞
<cfy> 其实不说出来。。。
<ofan> iGoogle: 怎么做到的
<cfy> 我也没发现。。
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋早说了。
<ofan> 能不能删贴？
<cfy> 哈哈
<iGoogle> 不能了
<adam8157> ofan: cfy 乖乖退出 不要干坏事
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你已经退了?
<ofan> iGoogle: 你退出了？
<cfy> adam8157: 已经被强退了呀
<iGoogle> 被你们害的
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<ofan> 这phpbb这么烂
<cfy> iGoogle: 不止一次了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 所以要抓紧时间啊
<cfy> adam8157: 我是好孩子。。。不干坏事的
<ofan> 难道sid就是session id???
<cfy> ofan: bingo...
<ofan> 我靠，这么不安全
<iGoogle> 打到谁谁。。
<ofan> 还用get传...
<cfy> iGoogle: oneleaf?
<iGoogle> 说2-4楼
<iGoogle> 肯定带了蛋蛋
<cfy> iGoogle: 原来2楼不是ee啊。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 3楼是我。。。
<iGoogle> 语气能理解
<cfy> 哈哈
<ofan> 就我看了一眼当前帐号
<cfy> 写个脚本
<cfy> irc bot,
<cfy> 谁乱发sid.
<cfy> 立马上去。退出一下
<adam8157> cfy: ofan 明显我发现他带了sid, 第一件事就是上去假传圣旨
<cfy> adam8157: 哈哈。。。。。
<ofan> adam8157: 我以为没什么
<adam8157> cfy: 然后你们才看到 lol
<alvin_rxg> 奉天承運，老大說了，誰用 sid，誰傻逼
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 哪个？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<adam8157> ofan: cfy  能打开这个不? http://www.readability.com/articles/5ydqflbw
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Python is not too slow — www.infoworld.com — Readability
<adam8157> good
<ofan> 能
<cfy> 可以
<jiero> adam8157好孩子
<iGoogle> 伊斯兰国家，被美国害死了
<adam8157> readability真不错
<iGoogle> 又爆炸
<adam8157> jiero: 额 咋了
<jiero> iGoogle: 为什么？
<jiero> adam8157 没事好孩子
<MaskRay> cfy: 可能需要 ghc 比较新的版本，USE=ghcquickbuild emerge '>=ghc-7.4' --autounmask 吧
<cfy> jiero: 卖光了。。国内。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。再说。反正我现在不用
<jiero> cfy: 哪里还有货，全世界都卖光了
<cfy> jiero: 你这里。。
<jiero> cfy: 俄？怎么可能
<cfy> jiero: 你不是有好几台？
<adam8157> cfy: 什么?
<cfy> adam8157: 没啥啊
<adam8157> cfy: 买啥呢
<cfy> adam8157: raspberry pi
<jiero> cfy: 你说这个？
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/28226259/
<jiero> cfy:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Make-your-Raspberry-Pi-CASE-3mm-thick-acrylic-Custom-made-Laser-co2-CUTTING-/360441664724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item53ebff54d4
<^k^> ofan,啥网址y 自从暖气停了以后，上厕所的时候用WIFI看视频就巨卡。
<adam8157> cfy: 国内有预定
<jiero> cfy
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/28226259/
<cfy> adam8157: jiero: 还有啥替代的么？求方便的arm架构的
<jiero> cfy: 赶紧的，做个套往国外发赚钱
<ofan> cfy: raspberry超便宜了
<jiero> cfy: 随意掏个二手手机
<adam8157> cfy: beagle bone
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。可是买不到啊。。
<cfy> adam8157: 哪里能买。。
<ofan> 看了其他的开发板都是好几千
<cfy> 我买不了国外的。。。
<jiero> adam8157 $80啊
<adam8157> cfy: 淘宝
<cfy> 最多淘宝了
<adam8157> jiero: 嗯
<ofan> cfy: 能发到国内
<cfy> ofan: 我没信用卡。。
<jiero> cfy: 不用信用卡，用银行发钱
<cfy> adam8157beagle bone有国内的？
<cfy> jiero: 不明白
<cfy> adam8157: beagle bone，淘宝有？
<adam8157> cfy: 有
<cfy> adam8157： 我没搜到啊
<cfy> 抱歉！没有找到与“beagle bone”相关的宝贝， 我们为您找到了“bone”的搜索结果
<jiero> roylez: 。。。我竟然隐身进入 swamp里，连续杀了9条龙，都没被发觉。。。
<adam8157> cfy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13112025408
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 【中国总代理】BeagleBone，ARM Cortex A8,AM3358/AM3359-淘宝网
<jiero> roylez: 我还是留着那些龙活命吧，
<jiero> roylez: 确定了，一刀现在的伤害是200，几乎没有能活下一击的东西。
<ofan> jiero: 你死了多少次了
<jiero> ofan: 这个没死，
<ofan> jiero: 名字叫啥来着
<jiero> ofan: 要是情况不好就叫盟友，要再不好就狂暴。
<ofan> jiero: 没有更先进一点的版本？
<jiero> ofan:  Dungeon Crawl  Stone Soup
<jiero> ofan: 什么？
<ofan> jiero: 画面好点的
<jiero> ofan: 你要是能把这个做成3D的，嗯嗯，你就发了。
<ofan> jiero: 有
<jiero> ofan: 说一个
<ofan> jiero: tome, egoboo
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 你可以去死了
<ofan> jiero: egoboo
<ofan> jiero: aur里装最多的tome
<jiero> ofan: 头钻入水龙头吧
<ofan> jiero: 漂亮点的2d也行
<jiero> ofan: 恩。因为是3D的，但是完全不一样。那里你不能选种族
<iGoogle> 请使用IE内核浏览器观看Qvod、Gvod和百度影音的影片! cfy
<ofan> jiero: rogue是不是最老的？
<jiero> ofan: 俺只在意规则。
<using9> 大伙谁有空帮看看这个地址能不能进去 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/794061/arch/
<cfy> iGoogle: ..
<jiero> ofan: 不知道，没玩过
<^k^> using9,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<cnhezhong> 我怎么不能用select命令阿
<using9> dl.dropbox.com
<using9> 下载kernel-netbook，
<flh> iGoogle: 有播放器啊 qvodplayer
<iGoogle> mei
<using9> ^k^, 能上去否
<iGoogle> 看电视去。。 nnnd
<flh> iGoogle: 片子不是很多
<^k^> using9, 一本书可以没有标题吗？  ㍫ 
<using9> ^k^, 啊？我这么幸运，这是谁的机器人。
<flh> 天书没有标题
<^k^> using9, 我不判断的人。  ㍫ 
<using9> ^k^, 你真乖
<using9> ^k^, 大人说话的时候，小孩子要认真玩游戏，不许插话。
<^k^> using9, 在过去和未来。  ㍫ 
<ofan> jiero: egoboo玩没玩过
<flh> 想看电视剧，没有好看的
<using9> flh, 上电驴，下美剧吧。
<flh> using9: 算了，太烦，也慢。
<using9> flh, 你这么闲，不帮我看看这个网能不能上去，http://dl.dropbox.com/u/794061/arch/
<using9> flh, 该死的方正宽带，这个也屏。
<flh> using9: 上不去，有问题
<using9> 啊？你也在北京？
<using9> 这貌似是个台湾的
<flh> using9: •Internet 连接已丢失。
<flh> •该网站暂时不可用。
<flh> •无法连接到域名服务器(DNS)。
<flh> •域名服务器(DNS)没有该
<flh> using9:  可不可ip直接访问？
<using9> 你试试。呵呵
<using9> flh, 我看错了，mi国的地址。唉
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • python 如何匹配全角的.半角的.以及全、半角空格 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367759 还有123有全半角之分吗？ 我想匹配 1.ABC 2.CD 3. ( D ) 所以想知道123数字有没有全半角之分。因为我的匹配有时有用有时没用。 p=re.compile('\d+\.[\s]*[(]*[ABCDabcd]+[)]*') 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-03-18 19:47
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<jiero> ofan: 玩 soulfu吧
<jiero> ofan: 去玩soulfu吧
<ofan> jiero: 啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 中午吃的什么
<xds594> 我的音乐列表里 好多 歌曲都是 乱码 怎么回事？？
<xds594> 歌曲名字 都是乱码
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]ubuntu 无线上网总是掉线 急!!!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367760 以前也是用的无线，没有任何问题，今天换了一个路由器，结果无线链接路由器可以使用，但是过一会就会掉线，不能上网了，但是图标还是显示连着的，必须要重新链接一下无线路由器才可以，有事后几秒钟就掉线，有时候几分 …
<xds594> 我的音乐列表里 好多 歌曲都是 乱码 怎么回事？？                        跟语言支持有关吗 ？？
<xds_> hello
<^k^> xds_, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<ofan> xds594: id3信息编码不一样
<xds594> 这个 在哪里搞啊 ？？
<xds594> 不懂啊   小菜一个
<ofan> 有个工具可以批量转换
<ofan> mp3uicode
<ofan> mp3unicode
<xds594> 哦  在软件中心 能找到吧
<ofan> ubuntu不清楚
<Evanescence> Is there an awesome plugin has regexp search(grep) and replace string function ? Vim 下有没有正则搜索和替换字符串的插件啊? 要强大的.
<MeaCulpa2> Evanescence: ??
<reiv> xds594: 可以用easytag。
<MeaCulpa2> Evanescence: vim本来就是正则搜索的阿
<MeaCulpa2> Evanescence: 你何不!sed %呢
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa2: 我想要一个插件,就是可以在某一个目录下搜索所有的文本,把搜索到的字符串替换成要替换的字符串.
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa2: 我以前看见过这样的脚本,但是忘记叫什么了
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa2: 举个例子就是,当你要替换一个project里的某一个函数的名字,这样你就需要这个功能了
<MeaCulpa2> 这干妈要在vim里作...
<MeaCulpa2> ctrl+z 把vim挂了，完你的grep 去...
<xds594> 这个easytag 怎么用啊 下载完事了 但是不会用啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 又买了一台
<jiero> Evanescence:  $71买了一台公司淘汰下来的电脑
 * jiero 想要知道如同一型号的电脑更换硬盘，windows会失败吗？
<MeaCulpa2> 应该不会
<xds594> 看你更换的 硬盘里有没有 系统
<xds594> 如果 有装系统  同样可以 正常引导
<jiero> 交换硬盘
<jiero> 2台机器交换
<xds594> 恩  那英该可以
<jiero> 因为交换硬盘比交换 CPU 容易啊。。。
<xds594> 注意接口
<xds594> sata2  比较容易掉
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 大概还是 sata1吧。
<xds594> 这个easytag 怎么用啊 下载完事了 但是不会用啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 10.04想升级但是不想升级到Unity 或者gnome3 界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367763 RT求指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuhao52 — 2012-03-18 20:59
<xds594> help
<zer4tul> xds594: 你是要干嘛？
<xds594> 这个easytag 怎么用啊 下载完事了 但是不会用啊
<zer4tul> xds594: 如果是要编辑tag的话，在左边选择目录
<zer4tul> xds594: 然后中间就会出现这个目录下的音频文件，选中需要编辑的在右边窗口编辑就可以了
<Freebuilder> 啊哈！哥逛完街回来啦！
<Evanescence> jiero: 你买新电脑干嘛用的?
<Evanescence> jiero: 你不是已经有新电脑了么?
<jiero> Evanescence: 办公室换。
<jiero> Evanescence: 今天才买，就发现一个更好的。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 3小时前放出来。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额,好好玩,用到它退休,呵呵
<jiero> Evanescence:   	Dell Optiplex 760 SFF Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0 GHZ/4.0 GB/160/DVDRW XP B4   $115
<yandong> 大家除了在#ubuntu-cn频道，还会在逛逛哪些频道？
<jiero> yandong: 没有统一的
<jiero> yandong: 想要什么主题就去什么频道
<yandong> 那你个人呢
<jiero> #freegamer #scribus 都去
<jiero> Evanescence: 才不，以后就卖，一直用最新的二手的
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 工作区出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367768 切换工作区，发现其他三个黑屏，无法使用 统计信息: 发表于 由 探子阿里 — 2012-03-18 21:18
<Evanescence> jiero: 一直用最新的二手的... 这个....
<Evanescence> 实在是...
<jiero> Evanescence: 维持电脑只耗电费，和时间，成本为0
<MeaCulpa2> 儿啊，Launchpad挂了？
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 你是儿还是女儿？
<Evanescence> jiero: 嗯,可以做到,二手淘汰快
<jiero> Evanescence: 我要卖掉我用的，买这台，嗯嗯。
<jiero> 115性能比我有的高不少，特别是显卡
<jiero> 嗯嗯
<Evanescence> jiero: 我倒不追求显卡
<jiero> Evanescence: 要追求的，intel都不支持了怎么办
 * MeaCulpa2 还是WebOS血统最纯，装个文件共享就直接Samba
<Evanescence> jiero: 那说不定ARM什么的支持了呢?
<Evanescence> 嘿嘿
<jiero> Evanescence: Arm的都不支持OpenGL
<jiero> Evanescence: 它们只能处理OpenGL ES
<Evanescence> jiero: 额,那就果断换独立显卡了
<xds_> 你要 卖掉的 那台电脑  什么配置啊  》？》
<xds_> 你想多少钱卖
<tomcheng86> Tegra (Wayne) 支持OpenGL 4.X @@"
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=367769
<jiero> xds_ Core2 2.33Ghz，1.5G RAM，80Gb想要 $95 卖掉
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 收邮件后能否自动转码？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> Dell Optiplex 755
<jiero> $95卖掉，然后添加$20就拿到快40%的电脑了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 为啥不买ipad 之类的?
<Freebuilder> 我明明设了 MAILCHECK=0，怎么还有「您有新郵件在 /home/fb/mail/inbox」提示？
<jiero> Evanescence: 纯纯的没有考虑
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 被debian痛苦了，安装软件在菜单不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367772 我用的是原版debian（6）安装google chrome在应用程序里面没有。。。这个纠结呀。我担心以后安装其他软件也是一个结果，所以来找各位老鸟支支招～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 天涯后面的天空 — 2012-03-18 21:48
<jiero> Evanescence: 我杀死了一只蟑螂。。。
<xds594> 额 我还是不会该改 歌曲的 乱码啊           谁会 大批量的  改   啊  帮帮忙啊        @@@@
<xds594> 一个一个 改不过来啊啊
<alvin_rxg> xds594: id3convert
<xds594> 这个是命令还是 程序啊
<alvin_rxg> easytag
<xds594> 这个easytag 我已经下载里
<Evanescence> jiero: well, 你可以吃了的,有益健康,传说的
<Freebuilder> getmail 多帐户要分多个文件？
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<xds594> 我下载里 easytag  但是  怎么用 id3convert
<tomcheng86> 用cddb ?.?
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<adam8157> roylez_: http://imagebin.org/204037
<roylez_> adam8157: N9到手，相当的蛋疼
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 太不适应
<adam8157> roylez_: 给我吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 应用商店也渣，很多还得靠像windows下软件那样到处去搜
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个你早该想到
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/11235.html
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y mjg59 | More ways for firmware to screw you
<adam8157> roylez_: 别为难自己了 给我吧
<soiamso> xds594: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=220872
<^k^> soiamso ⇪ ti: mid3iconv 改良版 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<soiamso> xds594:   估计不能用了，09年的东西
<roylez_> adam8157: 3000包邮
<adam8157> soiamso: puddletag
<adam8157> roylez_: 黑 黒
<adam8157> hamo: http://imagebin.org/204037
<roylez_> adam8157: 手机确实是黑色的
<roylez_> adam8157: 这点你放心
<soiamso> xds594: 批量改，批量探测编码，探不到的会提示输入编码
<bluezd> adam8157: Matthew Garrett ......
<adam8157> bluezd: 这谁
<adam8157> bluezd: http://imagebin.org/204037
<bluezd> bluezd: 你上面发的那个链接 http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/11235.html
<^k^> bluezd,啥网址y mjg59 | More ways for firmware to screw you
<bluezd> adam8157: ^^^
<adam8157> bluezd: 他是干啥的 我直接这么看了: http://www.readability.com/articles/umvxhghf
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y More ways for firmware to screw you — mjg59.dreamwidth.org — Readability
<adam8157> bluezd: 哦 知道了
<adam8157> bluezd: 你找过他吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 那哥们从来没回过我邮件
<adam8157> bluezd: "听妈妈说标题长才能吸引人"
<adam8157> bluezd: cc 他manager下回
<roylez_> adam8157: 通讯录和google同步倒是简单
<adam8157> roylez_: 这点比n900好 cc jiero
<roylez_> adam8157: 不知道应不应该买个gravity，从此当上twitter的人民币玩家
<adam8157> roylez_: gravity是啥
<nuanhuai> 有没有大量掉线状况发生？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • WPS for Linux官方论坛开放 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367776 论坛地址：http://bbs.wps.cn/forum-81-1.html 官方最新消息： wps for linux开版庆祝，外加几个视频+最新消息 本帖最后由 jinchizhong 于 2012-3-18 18:00 编辑 biang~ 放烟花喽。。。。 我就是ubuntu论坛上的pjincz哈，很神奇的竟然被命为斑竹的，以后我会经常上来 …
 * adam8157 away 俯卧撑去
<cfy> 睡觉
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.2.11-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Mar 18 10:09:53 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy> 这里有没有人讨厌java?
<cfy> 讨厌c++
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=367779
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 邮件为何尺寸为 0 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<xds594> 讨厌 学习
<jiero> roylez 买了。。。这么直接啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 邮件为何尺寸为 0 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367779 试了两次。 getmail 输出，明明是对的嘛！ Code: getmail version 4.20.0 Copyright (C) 1998-2009 Charles Cazabon.  Licensed under the GNU GPL version 2. SimpleIMAPSSLRetriever:XXX@21cn.com@imap.21cn.com:993:   msg 1/2 (3209 bytes) delivered   msg 2/2 (1051 bytes) delivered   2 messages (4260 bytes) retriev …
<roylez_> jiero: scp拷了愤怒的小鸟...
<jiero> roylez_ 有愤怒的小鸟编辑器
<roylez_> jiero: 游戏编辑个啥
<xds594> <jiero> roylez_ 有愤怒的小鸟编辑器
<xds594> <jiero> royle_   是怎么弄的 ？？
<jiero> roylez_ 自己作关卡 http://talk.maemo.org/showpost.php?p=862659&postcount=196
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y maemo.org - Talk - View Single Post - [Maemo 5] Angry Birds Level Editor - NOW FULLY WORKING
<roylez_> jiero: 玩N9如同无时无刻都在玩水果忍者
<jiero> roylez_ 好吧，水果忍者是什么，我不知道。。。
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez: 拉风的ll
<cfy> roylez: 乐乐
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 游泳去?
<jiero> cfy: 吃饭也
<cfy> jiero: ...
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> roylez: 。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 我被主席忽略了。。。
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 开始玩游戏了
<cfy> roylez: 好吧。。。
<xds594> jiero | royle_    是 私聊吗 ？？
<cfy> 我下了。。。开始java学习之路。。
<jiero> xds594: 对你说话
<jiero> roylez_ N9上玩rogue
<xds594> jiero ： 是 这么 弄出来到是吗
<jiero> roylez_ 你要去外界的
<ofan> 哇卡卡 udev脚本跟kde完全没冲突
<xds594> xds_： ？？？
<jiero> roylez http://my-meego.com/
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y My-MeeGo ~ MeeGo Harmattan (Nokia N9 / N950) Software & News
<xds_> xds594:干毛啊
<jiero> xd
<jiero> xds594:  学会用 ｔａｂ
<ofan> 发现有盘里有个win8
<xds594> jiero：tab 怎么用 什么格式
<xds594> 速度
<jiero> xds594: 键盘上一个键
<xds594> 是 在按tab之后 吧光标 移动到 跟你说话的 人名字上吗
<roylez_> jiero: Package angrybirdsclassic: denied 'GRP::audio' for '/opt/rovio/angrybirdsclassic/bin/angrybirdsclassic' -- origin 'com.nokia.maemo/ovi' does not allow it
<roylez_> jiero: 游戏能玩倒是
<xds594> jiero：是 在按tab之后 吧光标 移动到 跟你说话的 人名字上吗
<jiero> xds594: 纯键盘
<xds594> jiero：还是不会用
<jiero> roylez_ 现在打的都没悬念额，lair里根本没有能挡住17级角色的。。。全都连我的踪影都没看到就被暗杀了
<roylez_> jiero: 你妹，坏人
<jiero> xds594: 输入前几个字符按下tab补齐
<jiero> roylez_ 啥高级精灵法师，全都是猪
<xds594> 呵呵
<xds594> ^_^
<roylez_> jiero: meego装uc
<jiero> roylez_ uc是啥？
<roylez_> jiero: 考虑下要不要装火狐
<roylez_> jiero: uc浏览器，流氓专用
<xds594> jiero:^_^还是不会啊
<xds594> jiero:输入字符 后 按tab  没反映啊
<roylez_> jiero: start post inst script
<roylez_> jiero: 有不好的预感...
<ofan> meego..
<nuanhuai> jiero: 裸姐姐好
<ofan> kde还是不够稳定
<xds594> 你们 打 dota 那  ？？
<xds594> ofan： 怎么 了  死机了吗
<ofan> xds594: bug
<xds594> 哦
<jiero> xds594: 不会
<jiero> ofan: meego，我也要装，不过是要装载在闪存卡上
<jiero> roylez_ 你难道在装ｍｅｒ？
<xds594> ofan：我 的屏幕上 有时 会出现 一条一条的   待会儿 自己 就消失了
<ofan> xds594: 你被黑了
<xds594> ofan：不会吧
<ofan> kde没awesome稳定
<jiero>  ofan 想要买这台了。。。刚买了一台。。。http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dell-Optiplex-760-SFF-Intel-Core-2-Duo-E8400-3-0-GHZ-4-0-GB-160-DVDRW-XP-B4-/120879382500?pt=AU_comp_dekstop&hash=item1c24f8ffe4
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y Dell Optiplex 760 SFF Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0 GHZ/4.0 GB/160/DVDRW XP B4 | eBay
<xds594> 不多 就 4；5条 不太长的 紫色 条纹  切窗口 就没有了
<ofan> jiero: 败家玩意
<jiero> ofan: 买卖么
<jiero> ofan: 就买就卖
<xds594> 这个 e8400 跟 i3比的 话  哪个 强悍
<ofan> xds594: 我也有
<ofan> 渲染的问题
<xds594> ofan： 跟显卡 有关被
<ofan> 有的用opengl后端的容易出这问题
<ofan> xds594: 没多大关系
<jiero> xds594:  i3 强
<ofan> 显卡不好就直接黑屏
<xds594> jiero： 你哪个是 服务器吗
<jiero> xds594: 不是。
<ofan> jiero: 你不如倒卖平板
<ofan> jiero: iphone
<xds594> 那你为什么 不买一个 i3的  ？？
<xds594> jiero： 你人在国外啊 ？？
<jiero> xds594: 价格是翻2倍的
<jiero> ofan: 额。那个不赚钱额
<jiero> ofan: 要是当时进了Kindle Keyboard，现在卖的话，就能卖赚头了
<july_> q
<july_> help
<xds594> jiero： 你那台电脑 跟国内价格 比 怎么 样？？
<ofan> 国内便宜
<xds594> july_: 什么事啊
<july_> lamp安装后 localhost/test.php打开总是不运行代码 而是要我保存
<july_> 请问下这是什么原因啊？
<xds594> 这个 还是 高手上吧
<darkwhite> july_: php test.php 什么效果？
<july_> 比如我放在www下的 test.php  就是运行不了
<july_> 总是问我要不要保存test.php
<ofan> july_: 看log
<darkwhite> 命令行跑 php test.php
<july_> log在哪里 不清楚啊 我小白
<ofan> 这基本是fscgi没配置好
<july_> Could not open input file: test.php
<july_> 我是配的lamp
<july_> apt
<july_> 装的
<ofan> php-cgi test.php
<july_> 程序“php-cgi”尚未安装。  您可以使用以下命令安装： sudo apt-get install php5-cgi
<darkwhite> july_: 不需要 php-cgi
<darkwhite> july_: 你 php test.php 的结果是一个 html 文件么
<july_> apache是配置好的
<july_> 不是的 显示 Could not open input file: test.php
<darkwhite> july_: 你怎么确定你的 apache 配置是好的。。有手工加 include php 之类的段落么？
<july_> it works
<july_> localhost 网页显示  it works
<july_> 没有手工加
<july_> 我去网上搜搜吧～``谢谢各位~``
<july_> 可能要手工配置一下
<darkwhite> july_: 要手工 uncomment 一个段落的
<july_> lamp玛
<july_> 好 我去试试
<oinil> 深夜果然冷清阿
<cnhezhong> 你们学shell编程是怎么学的阿
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 不学
<NWMonster> cnhezhong: 不学
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 那你学什么
<cnhezhong> NWMonster: 那你学什么
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 反正不学sheel
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: shell 因为shell不用学
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 为何
<NWMonster> cnhezhong: 我跟着 gebjgd 开玩笑的
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 没有为什么
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 还没睡觉?
<NWMonster> cnhezhong: 我是看书学的
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 还不如不说呢 哎
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 平常这个时候都在打工，今天休息睡不着啊
<NWMonster> cnhezhong: 可以给你推荐写读物
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 打什么工?
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 能给我说一下 聊天室里谁shell编程厉害阿
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: alvin_rxg
<cnhezhong> NWMonster: 我现在就在看linuxsir上的高级bash脚本编程指南  好费劲阿
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: alvin_rxg 可是shell高手 perl python ruby精通
<NWMonster> 我感觉bash的语法不费劲，费劲的要学很多其他的，比如awk就蛋疼了
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 我通读过python基础  但是看完也没什么效果 所以转道shell开始学习
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 跟着 alvin_rxg 混 就行了
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 高手
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg好似不在阿
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 高手 话少
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 看不起我们
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 明白么
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 我只需要提点下即可
<NWMonster> cnhezhong: 我经验很少，不过以我很少的经验告诉我，聊天是无用的，讨论问题也是无用的，自己看书，自己实验才是王道
<cnhezhong> NWMonster: 正解  我想听听会的人 给我说些学习的经验 我这种学习方式太费劲了
<NWMonster> cnhezhong: 我是bash新手，不能称作会，只是在必要的时候会去利用bash shell做点简单的自动化
<NWMonster> cnhezhong: 我感觉学bash脚本编程很容易，但是写出好的bash脚本不是单纯懂语法就行的，要结合各种技巧，还有其他工具的使用。
<NWMonster> cnhezhong: 我的意见是如果你无需用到bash脚本去做东西，那么没必要学。原因是它很简单，用到的时候在学不晚，其次是为了学一个东西而去学是学不好的
<Freebuilder> procmail 如何重新过滤进入信箱的邮件？
<cnhezhong> NWMonster: 那我还是继续边看教程边实践了
<NWMonster> cnhezhong: 首先你要有个目的性
<Freebuilder> sh 好蛋疼，好要技巧！
<NWMonster> cnhezhong: 我学bash脚本，是为了写个查询脚本，利用awk的检索能力，现在恐怕让我自己去看当时写的脚本，自己也都看不懂了
<darkwhite> Freebuilder: .procmailrc
<Freebuilder> darkwhite, 原先的过滤分类没搞好，改了配置，想重新过一下。或者说调试！
<darkwhite> Freebuilder: 这没办法吧。。我自己是有一阵子一边用一边改的
<alvin_rxg> http://www.bild.de/news/leserreporter/leserreporter/pfandtastischer-fruehjahrsputz-23205406.bild.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Männer-WG räumt auf: PFANDtastischer Frühjahrsputz! - Leserreporter - Bild.de
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 三国无双6中
<alvin_test> ftp://ftp5.gwdg.de
<alvin_rxg> Title: Oh no! i can't get the Title... Content-Type: text/ftp-dir-listing (@ gwdg.de)
<^k^>  06:27
<alvin_test> ftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/linux/archlinux/iso/2011.08.19/archlinux-2011.08.19-core-dual.iso
<alvin_rxg> Title: Oh no! i can't get the Title... Content-Type: application/octet-stream (@ gwdg.de)
<alvin_rxg> :/ 冗餘信息
<alvin_test> ftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/linux/archlinux/iso/
<jiero> 谁告诉我hair conditioner 有毛用？
<jiero> 我头发是中性偏油稍硬的种类。
<jiero> KDr2: 护法素有什么用呢
<jiero> 。。。对我来说根本用不上。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-11
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130310/000373.htm#p=3
<alvin_rxg> Title: 高清：长沙市民踏青 组团偷农民油菜_新闻_腾讯网 (@ qq.com)
<abinez> 真人版偷菜啊
<abinez> 捡来一张SIM卡引发25万元天价上网费
<abinez> 根据报道，2011年11月，张艳胜在一建筑工地安装一台中联重科牌塔吊设备时，发现驾驶室的操作手柄下有一张手机卡。张艳胜就“捡”回了家，没想到还真能上网，于是就用它上网看电影、聊天。他原本以为没钱了自然会停掉的，没想到这一用就是7个月，直到警方来了，还带来了一张25万元的天价账单。
<abinez> 贪小便宜吃大亏，不能用GPRS来看电影，这都是一张SIM卡告诉我们的。
<abinez> 干活去
<chenshaoju> 小盆友们大家早上好！
<airead> bună dimineața
<TeleScope> 请问，设备的端口指的是什么
<roylez> ofan: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9c6e324bgw1e2jw6fm4llj.jpg
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<if_else> 现在群，怎么这么安静了
<freeflying> roylez_: 乐乐
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<gfrog> freeflying: 侯侯侯
 * gfrog 哎呀，打错了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴猴猴
<freeflying> gfrog: 能收到二手的折叠不
<freeflying> gfrog: 买菜用
<gfrog> freeflying: 昨天有个同学跟我抱怨丫的412在家落灰
<gfrog> freeflying: 你的买菜是咋定义的。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 让他出给我好了
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<roylez_> freeflying: 狒狒
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> freeflying: 你拿412买菜？ 好吧，我问问哈
<freeflying> gfrog: 你说他在家落灰嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说现在咋没人买sp8/16/18这些了呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 有啊，现在没sp16了，就是p8/p18
<gfrog> freeflying: 这俩火的很，东方红上这几天总有卖的。
<freeflying> gfrog: 这两个菜车不合适了
 * gfrog 瓷饭
<freeflying> gfrog: 你个吃货，这么早就吃了
<gfrog> freeflying: 真不知道你定义的菜车是啥。
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说东方红论坛不是挂了吗
<freeflying> gfrog: 我的菜车是指买菜用的车
<testBB> test
<testBB> 我想新装一个电脑，请问是安装哪个版本：12.04, 12.10, 还是 mint 14? 请指导一下，谢谢。
<v_> debian 吧
<Router2> Arch 吧
<testBB> 反正不是 windows 吧
<testBB> v_: 你贴个图看看你的D 不是很清楚哪个事作是么的
<testBB> Router2: arch 以前安装一次，没装成，懒得捣鼓了。简单稳定就好。就是最近 ubuntu 不大稳定
<Router2> testBB 我是常见得ubuntu不稳定，之前一段Arch大更新比较多，确实有些麻烦
<Router2> testBB 觉得
<testBB> 估计还是 ubuntu 12.04 吧。至少可以用好多年。偶几个月装  mint 14 还是没喜欢上。还是 ubuntu 原配的舒心
<Router2> testBB ubuntu是基于debian的，你可以试试debian
<testBB> 哦的
<huntxu> roylez_: 公司網速慢到想吐
<freeflying> huntxu: 正好可以不干活啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 看電影都卡啊
<roylez_> huntxu: http://thecodinglove.com
<roylez_> huntxu: 这个网站不错，只有码字的才能了解其中乐趣 cc gfrog
<freeflying> huntxu: 啧啧
<fivesheep> freeflying: yo
<nialv7> huntxu: 认真干活……
<cfy> emacs 24.3 is released :D
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: I am pleased to report that in 2012, IBM achieved record operating earnings per share, record free cash flow and record profit margins, with revenues that were flat at constant currency.
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: WTF....
<testBB> roylez_: 深有同感 :D
<huntxu> nialv7: ...
<roylez_> testBB: 你又是哪里冒出来的？
<huntxu> nialv7: 你失戀了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你三更半夜竟然上网?
<testBB> roylez_: 人生就像安装 linux 捣鼓一个又一个。爱傻傻，不爱傻不傻
<testBB> roylez_: 正在备份资料，准备重新安装回 12.04  至少2017年可以一心一意跟这原配过日子。
<nialv7> huntxu: 咱从没恋过！
<huntxu> nialv7: 我應該恭喜你？
<nialv7> huntxu: 多谢，不用！
<nialv7> huntxu: 还有你应该去认真干活了
 * gfrog 为毛我就没有一心一意用RHEL的觉悟呢。
<l00x1> test
<kk> l00x1, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<l00x1> kk: 好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何才能自己写一个简单的linux操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402661 cjxgm 写道: sighforever 写道: 我大学还做过CPU呢，我会告诉你吗? 不过就是在可编程逻辑器件上运行个小程序 我初中还画过 CPU 图纸呢，我会告诉你吗? 当时不知道三极管，用了一堆电磁继电器 …
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p19 (2013-03-05 revision 39589) [i686-linux] 
<maplebeats> test
<kk> maplebeats, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<l00x1> 无情调戏kk
<l00x1> kk: 昨天哪儿去啦？没见着你
<if_else> gfrog: 你刚才说的是怎么输入的： 12:38          * | gfrog 为毛我就没有一心一意用RHEL的觉悟呢
<if_else> gfrog: 普通发言在 irssi 中，昵称都在左侧，你的怎么跑右侧去了 ……
<roylez_> gfrog: 因为rhel是更hardcore的基佬用的
<gfrog> roylez_: 原来是这样。
<roylez_> if_else: /me
<gfrog> if_else: roylez_ 原来说的是这事情。。 哦，我理解力差。
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，thx 原来还有这个命令 ...
<if_else> roylez_: /help me 说是发送 CTCP ACTION ,这是什么...
<roylez_> if_else: 我也不太熟悉 /ctcp
<if_else> roylez_: 我刚才 /ctcp roylez_ version 您，竟然：
<if_else> roylez_: * | CTCP VERSION reply from roylez_: 我会告诉你我用irssi吗？
<if_else> roylez_: 明显，您略知一二 ....
<roylez_> if_else: /set ctcp_version_reply = 我会告诉你我用irssi吗？
<if_else> roylez_: 嗯嗯, /me 动作
<if_else> 在当前窗口里做一个动作
<if_else> 动作是啥 ...
<kk> http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/string/basic_string/to_string
<gfrog> freeflying: 赶紧买车啊，下个月该爬山看花儿去了。
<yh> 谁知道emacs里面的：(* 100000 10000)
<yh> -73741824，怎么回事？
<roylez_> > 2**255
<kk> roylez_, 5789604461865809771178549250434395392663499233282028201972879200395656481996
<yh> roylez_: 大于多少？
<roylez_> yh: 别问我，emacs不懂，我用vim的
<yh> roylez_: 谢谢你。:)
<roylez_> gfrog: 你能翻墙么？
<gfrog> roylez_: 必须的
<roylez_> gfrog: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3oAjBwteHo
<gfrog> roylez_: 在公司不看
<roylez_> gfrog: SFW
<roylez_> gfrog: 上班不敢看视频和图片的都是 卢瑟
<gfrog> roylez_: 。。。。。。。
<onlylove> 卢瑟是什么？
<gfrog> onlylove: 撸射
<lainme> onlylove: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=loser
<kk> lainme s, ⇪ Urban Dictionary: loser
 * if_else 
<yunfan> dcc呢？
<huntxu> nialv7: 你快畢業了吧？
<huntxu> roylez_: 渣樂
<namoamitabuddha> g++ 怎么开最高警告级别?
<nyfair> 温拿
<imtxc> yunfan: 下午好
<roylez_> huntxu: 夯炸
<yunfan> imtxc: 好毛？
<huntxu> roylez_: 夯
<huntxu> roylez_: 就你會打？
<roylez_> huntxu: 夯货
<yunfan> roylez_: 你地魔都水上那么多猪刚列
<roylez_> yunfan: 不知道谁那么多钱啊
<roylez_> yunfan: 2500头了啊
<yunfan> roylez_:是啊 拿来做包子多好
<roylez_> yunfan: 一头400斤，卖8000，2500头，那是多少钱？？？
<yunfan> roylez_: 毛猪收购哪里有20一斤
<roylez_> yunfan: 都到魔都了，10块一斤也了不得啊
<yunfan> roylez_: 20M
<yunfan> 10块一斤就是10M
<yunfan> 很有钱
<yunfan> 大概是丁三石不搞养猪了吧
<yunfan> 要么就是资本家搞经济危机 把牛奶 猪肉都倒河里
<roylez_> 是嫌猪肉价格不够高吧
<yunfan> 人家投资要看利润率的
<yunfan> roylez_: 告诉你一个大咪咪 这是国际伊斯兰教和犹太教共济会联手在操控的
<roylez_> ...
<yunfan> roylez_: 所以你看没有飘牛肉嘛
<roylez_> 这么些肉，撒上羊肉香精卖羊肉串，赚翻了
<yunfan> 放之然
<iGoogle> roylez_: 肯定是从你老家漂过去的。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 肯定是你放的
<yunfan> 从他老家飘过去 那都成猪肉乳了
<roylez_> huntxu:  	fucktard 	3135 up, 1561 down
<roylez_> 	
<roylez_> An alias that is used by a very clever person to make Mensa members look like idiots on discussion boards.
<huntxu> gfrog: 你家的軟件源裏有沒類似debian的build-essentials的包
<huntxu> roylez_: 我不是mensa members
<gfrog> huntxu: 不太了解。
<roylez_> huntxu: 那看这个 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3oAjBwteHo&feature=fvwp&NR=1
<huntxu> roylez_: 拒絕上班看youtube
<huntxu> roylez_: 上班堅決只看youku
<roylez_> huntxu: 卢瑟
<huntxu> roylez_: 路澤爾
<huntxu> roylez_: 一看就是清濁音不分的
<iGoogle> 。乐乐是印度发音
<nyfair> 印度发音哪里不是炉渣么
<iGoogle> 者的音吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • adobe朗读功能，不能使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402763 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-11 6:48
<imtxc> yunfan: ....
<imtxc> yunfan: 就打个招呼 干嘛这么凶
<yunfan> roylez_: 是斯基泰人
<yunfan> imtxc: 我也是顺口一回 没那么凶
 * imtxc 让我乱噴把 imadper 气得不来了
<imtxc> yunfan: 好凶哦
<imtxc> 没基友了不幸福
<roylez_> imtxc: 攻无不克，万受无缰
<yunfan> imtxc: 他肯定在 换nick而已
<imtxc>  imadper 出来哦 我错了
<imtxc> 我对每一个nick 都 whois 过了^
<imtxc> 那些猪是自杀了还是怎么滴
<yunfan> imtxc_away: 是丁磊准备上市了 先搞点死猪给大家心理压力
<worm> 几天没apt-get update一下，一回来发现有300+个包要更新，还包括cpp和g++……他们是怎么做到这么高的更新速度的？
<roylez_> worm: 养了500只猴子更新软件包
<huntxu> roylez_: 這裏怎麽說也是ubuntu官方中文頻道。。。
<worm> 估计也是，反正更新和没更新感觉用起来都差不多……
<huntxu> roylez_: 這踢館太狠了。。。
<worm> 只不过新的Nautilus把原来我最喜欢的F3 Split功能给去掉了，还换了很多快捷键。有办法降级么？
<roylez_> yunfan: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_44d17ece0102ea0b.html
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 通胀已经指明了资本市场的方向_如松_新浪博客
<roylez_> yunfan: 看评论，养猪的在赔钱
<gfrog> worm: 上周五更新rawhide有1100+，今天更新有400+
<yunfan> roylez_: 你这个大笨蛋 所以要狂抛点猪  人为制造紧缩 太高价格啊
<worm> 好可怕的感觉……网速不给力+按流量计费怎么办？
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • 一个关于贪吃蛇的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402765 最近学写贪吃蛇， 想写成一个双人游戏， 必须要用多线程吗？ 我用多进程不是也可以吗？ 我用的是signal ( SIGALRM, move ) 时间间隔信号函数来控制蛇的移动， 然后开两个进程类似这样 pid = fork(); if( pid == 0 ) // …
<gfrog> worm: 蹭邻居家网络使
<roylez_> gfrog: 还有一个半小时下班，怎么熬啊
<gfrog> roylez_: 看youtube
<bluezd> gfrog: 乃们组啊......
<gfrog> bluezd: 啊？ 咋了？
<bluezd> gfrog: 又来个实习生?
<gfrog> bluezd: 不认识
<gfrog> bluezd: 不知道
<bluezd> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> bluezd: 真的不知道
<gfrog> bluezd: 现在新人来了都不介绍了，不是好习惯
<yunfan> roylez_: 难怪你混不了投行啊
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你混哪？
<bluezd> gfrog: 好象不是你们组的
<gfrog> bluezd: 快去调查下，速速回报
<yunfan> iGoogle: 帝都码畜
<iGoogle> 这名字像猪圈。
<bluezd> gfrog: 你有意思?
<gfrog> bluezd: 满足你的好奇心
<worm> gfrog: 有办法在Linux里面破解人家的WEP或WPA密码么？一看网络列表全都加锁了……
<gfrog> worm: 有啊，aircrack不就是linux的？
<worm> 好吧……我待会试下:D
<gfrog> bluezd: 别惦记办公室的妹子了，周末跟春姐爬山去探索妹子吧。
<Router2> worm WEP的很容易破
<roylez_> gfrog: 春姐？
<bluezd> gfrog: 都谁去啊?
<gfrog> roylez_: 也可以叫春哥。
<roylez_> gfrog: 李宇春？
<gfrog> bluezd: china-outdoors@
 * bluezd lol
<worm> 但是就是有人用WEP啊……我真不知道那些用WEP的人是怎么想的……
<gfrog> roylez_: 没那么有名
<gfrog> roylez_: 不过也够有名了。
<roylez_> gfrog: 纯爷们啊，你可以坐在春哥的肱二头肌上，让他直接抬你上山
<gfrog> roylez_: 你坐过？
<gfrog> roylez_: 我不去，我是建议不撸去
<roylez_> gfrog: 我听说有人坐过
<bluezd> gfrog: 春哥的不行,她组织的活动我接受不了
<bluezd> gfrog: 都是体力活
<gfrog> bluezd: 蛋蛋都去的了，你咋不行。
<bluezd> gfrog: 太累了
<gfrog> bluezd: 骚年，你不运动会变胖的。
<iGoogle> bluezd: 啥活动，还不是为了锻炼你们的体魄嘛
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你这呼吸都要锻炼的，好意思说别人不锻炼。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 我那好歹也是运动了。。。
<iGoogle> 额。蛋蛋最近不出来。难道这么苦难了
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/249816
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<gfrog> bluezd: 出去活动吧骚年，万一你在香山上邂逅个萌妹子呢。
<gfrog> bluezd: 年前去中山公园，好多妹子一个人行动的。
<bluezd> gfrog: ... 没劲
<gfrog> bluezd: 啧啧
<yunfan> roylez_: 不是有个国内的 萌妹子 是肌肉女的么
<gfrog> bluezd: 看来不撸不喜欢运动型的妹纸？
<bluezd> gfrog: 不是啊
<iGoogle> roylez_: http://imagebin.org/249818
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
 * bluezd 愁苦中
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Mozilla证实：火狐不会有iOS版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402769 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72507&fromuid=65210 “Mozilla的产品副总裁Jay Sullivan已经表明，只要苹果不改掉它对第三方浏览器的不友好态度，Mozilla这个非营利性的组织是不会开发火狐浏 …
<yunfan> mozilla这个厉害
<onlylove> 没准过两天会改口，谁知道呢
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • linux桌面版的出路 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402772 RT： 以下为本人愚见： 我的理解桌面版不是用来商业化的吧？是用来吸引用户的吧(或者制作只是为了玩除外)，最终要用户承认， 用户觉得好用才算好吧？用户喜欢什么，用户不喜欢麻烦，喜欢傻瓜式的操作 …
<Mayaer> 啦啦啦～～
<Mayaer> 各位， 我想刷机，但是一无所知。仅靠网上教程，靠谱不～
<Mayaer> 刷不成功会有啥后果啊
<MeiKai> 刷不成功可能变砖
<MeiKai> 不过一般几率比较小
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 Gwibber for sina 无法验证 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402778 Gwibber 更新到了3.2 正常添加sina帐号后，能看到授权登陆Linux桌面的页面 填写完帐号后Ubuntu 就报错，具体细节如下： 注意到Title部分为：gwibber-accounts crashed with HPPTError in http_error_default():HTTP Error 401:Una …
<cleamoon> 中石化茂名石油化工公司总经理余夕志接受记者采访时否认垄断企业收入高的观点“央企里中石化的工资是最低的，你不知道吧？我们是中国第一大、世界第五大，但是老板的工资只80多万元。吓到了吧？” //  报告首长，抓到一个高级黑
<cleamoon> 转：“粑粑，FBI是什么意思呢？” “是美国联邦调查局的英文简称。” “WARNING呢？” “是警告的意思。” “那连起来是什么意思呢？” “你个小兔崽子再敢翻我电脑E盘里的东西信不信我打死你。”…
<maplebeats> test
<kk> maplebeats, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<SiLence_> 好开心，第一次在Cygwin上成功编译irssi
<cfy> \rs: hi
<tseek> 大家好
<kk> tseek, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<SiLence_> 大家好
<kk> SiLence_, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<linan> 有人会用mathematica吗？
<linan> 我想问个关于mathematica的问题，就是调入的程序包能关闭么？
<fyodor_> linan: 什么程序包？
<linan> 就是随便一个程序包呀
<linan> mathematica里面有些函数在扩展包里，用的时候就要调用
<linan> 我用完了想关掉它
<linan> 能关么？
<fyodor_> 关掉函数？
<linan> 关掉调用的包
<fyodor_> 如何调用的
<linan> << Notation`
<linan> 这个命令就是调入了一个notation的包
<linan> 里面有symbolize这个函数，我用完它定义了一个函数的等价表示，就想把这个包给关掉
<fyodor_> 关掉释放内存什么的么？
<fyodor_> 基本帮不了你，没用过扩展包呢
<linan> 关掉的好处之一就是避免函数重复，我如果不调用扩展包，那么我命名一个出现在扩展包里的函数是合法的，但如果调用了，就不合法了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu系统怎么重装成WIN7系统！！求助在线等高手解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402781 现在电脑是Ubuntu系统，实在用不习惯，想换成WIN7，我拿过系统盘试了 不行，硬盘版也不行 求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 yueguohong — 2013-03-11 19:01
<fyodor_> 这函数名字多的是啊.. 好吧，非要用也不知道 clear 能不能释放掉..
<linan> clear的话要也是把我定义的函数给释放掉
<zer_0o> hi
<kk> zer_0o, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<zer_0o> 有人吗
<zer_0o> 谁知道vim下复制当前行到下一行的命令
<nitro_> shift v選中當前行 然後y複製 然後p粘帖 如果有更簡單的方法就不知道了
<zer_0o> xiexie
<roylez> zer_0o: yyp
<kukey> hello，大家好，小弟不才，有一个问题想请教一下大家，就是微软的sql server 2008各个版本之间的区别是什么呢，我咋么看的有点糊涂
<jiero> kukey: 问微软客服啊，，
<MeiKai> kukey: 这里是开源论坛，sql server最好到别的地方讨论
<kukey> jiero: 对不起，要不是着急我也不会这样的，我错了
<kukey> MeiKai: sorry
<MeiKai> kukey: 不是这个意思
<MeiKai> kukey: 我的意思是说开源论坛可能对sql server不熟悉，不太适合在这里问
<kukey> MeiKai: 嗯，好的
<roylez> kukey: 我即时用sql server，我也是sequel去连，2008或是2012，哪个版本对我来说都一样
<MeiKai> kukey: 你应该到MSDN上问，或者看看微软的sql官网。那里有说明
<MeiKai> kukey: 可能有说明
<kukey> MeiKai: 谢谢
<kukey> roylez: 谢谢你
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 。
<lainme> jiero: 晚上好
<jiero> lainme: 晚上好，刚刚回复了你的一个帖子。。。好准时。
<jiero> lainme: 现在让你想今天最不想干的事你能反应过来吗？
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 果然我是多嘴。
 * jiero 怎么说笑话啊。
<jiero> roylez Desura 很多游戏 Demo好玩。
 * jiero 先去玩 mypaint了
<maplebeats> lainme, 晚上好～
<lainme> maplebeats: :)
<maplebeats> lainme, 什么时候来深圳带我去玩玩呀:D
<lainme> maplebeats: 我对深圳也不熟啊
<maplebeats> lainme, :(
<maplebeats> lainme, 以后去香港找你:D
<lainme> maplebeats: 恩
<maplebeats> lainme, 这次来深圳忘了办通行证，摔啊～
<maplebeats> cherrot, 亲爱的，你来了呀
<vermilioner> maplebeats:  知道怎么选择编译安装软件的位置么
<tryit> 京东今天活动第一天，图书满300减100
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 加参数呀
<vermilioner> 加什么参数？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, --perfix=xxxx?
<maplebeats> 好像是
<cherrot> maplebeats, 么么哒
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 在哪里加？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 我是小白啦
<vermilioner> maplebeaes：/.configure,这步还是make这步，还是install这步？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, configure
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 你输入./configure --help就知道了
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 就是安装的所以文件都在--perfix=xxx的xxx文件夹中么？
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 好的，，谢谢
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine1.5.25通达信，炒股很方便，彻底解决乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402787 我的环境 Ubuntu 12.04 64位，安装的是wine1.5.25， 现在用着很爽，完全没有乱码，近乎完美。看图，并附上以前的一个乱码 tdx1.png tdx3.png tdx2.png tdx.png 安装好wine后，安装通达信，然后在终端 …
<freeflying> 10
<\rs> 用新浪微薄的分享這個吧： http://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/files/petition.html
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ 为广大清华师生提供科研支持的清华大学开源镜像站即将被网络中心关停
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • kdenlive转dvd音频一卡一卡的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402789 我在使用kdenlive 0.9.4 转dvd的时候音频有问题 系统是13.04，三台机器都试过，问题一样 就是用高清视频1920×1080的视频，如果直接转换为vob打包dvd，出来的声音就一卡一卡的 如果先转成mpeg2，然后再转vob …
<maplebeats> 3.8内核是lts么
<\rs> 用新浪微薄的分享這個吧： http://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/files/petition.html
<vermilioner> maplebeats:
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 在不？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 在
<vermilioner> ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/pidgin
<vermilioner> maplebeats:  然后make，make install ，但是做完之后没找到这个软件，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 呃，什么叫没找到
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 在应用软件那里找不到编译的那个软件，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 当然没有，你自己编译的，还指定了自己安装目录，找得到才奇怪了
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 呃，那怎么才能打开这个软件，，，
<lainme> vermilioner: 自己做个.desktop丢到~/.local/share/applications里
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 进你安装文件夹找到它的二进制文件。。
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 是在/usr/local/pidgin里面么？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 应该是吧
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 在里面找到个pidgin.desktop这个文件
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 你试试能不能运行吧，话说，你干嘛自己编译？而且还是编译的pidgin，没事找事做啊
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 就是没事做呀，所以就自己编译一下软件咯
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 没事做？来，帮我写毕业设计
<lainme> maplebeats: 这么早就开始写了
<maplebeats> lainme, 还早啊= =。
<lainme> maplebeats: 三月而已
<maplebeats> lainme, 我真想明天就把它做出来
<maplebeats> 恨不得
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 我的毕业设计也还没做呢，，，
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 算了，还原系统看看
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 你也大四 or 研究年？
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 大四，，，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 我了个去，这年头怎么这么多大四的
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 你也是大四，，，，？
<yandong> ...
<yandong> 大四每年都很多
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 是啊。。。大四
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 还没找到工作呢，，，，
<maplebeats> yandong, 我怎么感觉今年特别多。。。
<yandong> 苦逼而伤感的大四
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 没公司要，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 那就快去找。。。
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 你什么专业的?
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 你找到啦？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 我一开始还不是没人要，最后有个sb公司把我收留了
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 介绍介绍，，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 没办法介绍。。。
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 你哪的？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 我重庆的
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 我广东的，，，
<vermilioner> 先下了，，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 哦，离我很近。。。
<maplebeats> 我在深圳。。。。
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西有好玩儿的没？
<roylez> gfrog: 陌陌
<cherrot> roylez, 约到没？
<roylez> cherrot: 废话
<cherrot> roylez, 孤独一生
<gfrog> roylez: 乃刷汉子呢？
<roylez> gfrog: 刷你妹
<cherrot> roylez, 哦 刷汉子成功率就高了 祝福你
 * gfrog 祝福
<maplebeats> roylez, 主席在刷妹子？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 主席才不跟你一样没品呢
<maplebeats> cherrot, 说得好像你有品一样= =
<cherrot> maplebeats, 泡男人才是正经事儿
<maplebeats> cherrot, = =。
<devilken> 请问grub的menu.lst里怎样添加xp的启动？？ title后面应该怎么写 写什么内容？
<cherrot> devilken, google 不是有好多么
<devilken> cherrot: 没搜到。。我继续搜搜看吧
<cherrot> devilken, 你是grub4dos吧
<cherrot> devilken, 搜个 硬盘安装ubuntu 或者 ubuntu xp双系统 这样的文章。。。 话说这是我接触linux的第一篇文脏……
<devilken> cherrot: 嗯嗯 谢谢 我搜搜
<roylez> $ <        gfrog > roylez_: 尾席
<roylez> $ <       roylez > gfrog: 基蛙
<roylez> $ <        gfrog > roylez: 扎西有好玩儿的没？
<roylez> $ <       roylez > gfrog: 陌陌
<roylez> $ <      cherrot > roylez, 约到没？
<roylez> $ <       roylez > cherrot: 废话
<kk> roylez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<roylez> $ <      cherrot > roylez, 孤独一生
<roylez> $ <        gfrog > roylez: 乃刷汉子呢？
<roylez> $ <       roylez > gfrog: 刷你妹
<roylez> $ <      cherrot > roylez, 哦 刷汉子成功率就高了 祝福你
<roylez> $  >>>       gfrog 祝福
<roylez> $ <   maplebeats > roylez, 主席在刷妹子？
<roylez> $ <      cherrot > maplebeats, 主席才不跟你一样没品呢
<cherrot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5PLNMn3Wfg
<maplebeats> roylez, :D
<kk> You're not a channel operator * need Op ,thanks
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我觉得我快被妹子甩了
 * cherrot 错过了一场好戏
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯  一入TX深似海，从此节操是路人
<cherrot> maplebeats, 放下手机和电脑 多陪陪就好了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 。。。。这句话这么这么熟。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 怎么陪，异地伤不起
 * maplebeats 我真是一天没事找事做，没事找什么女朋友
<cherrot> maplebeats, 多远？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 这得香蕉女孩声音不错啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯啊
<maplebeats> cherrot, 很远。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 好吧 基本没戏了我感觉
<cherrot> maplebeats, 妹子不肯跟你一起？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我想也是，我想等她把我甩了
<maplebeats> cherrot,  s/想/在/g
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯 迟早的事  不过深圳美女多呀
<maplebeats> cherrot, 只对你有兴趣怎么破？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没事儿多寻着点吧   可以加入摄影协会哟～～
<maplebeats> cherrot, 摄影协会？这是什么情况
<cherrot> maplebeats, 不用破～ 节操是路人
<cherrot> maplebeats, 上班无聊就去bbs逛逛嘛
<maplebeats> cherrot, 哦，我后天才开始
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哦？ 培训不是在公司？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 在中兴通信学院
 * cherrot 好奇我一个潜伏了大半年的实习生还培训个毛线。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 正常。。。我们这一堆都实习过N个月的/已经入职的，还在这里培训。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯 一眼就能看出来
<cherrot> maplebeats, 凡是没节操的都是老油条
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你别说还真是！
<cherrot> maplebeats, 其实培训的真正目的在于物色妹子和小受
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你这一提醒，我才回想起来，班上几个最没节操的都是实习过的
<cherrot> maplebeats, 咩哈哈
<maplebeats> cherrot, 果然你的节操也丢完了吧？
 * maplebeats 怎么才能保住自己的XX呢
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯 节操负债了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 做小受就可以攒节操了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 不要节操
<maplebeats> 节操太便宜了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 那就做傲娇受
<cherrot> maplebeats, 节操嗷嗷掉
<maplebeats> cherrot, 为什么一定要是受？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 因为攻已经爆棚了  没 headcount了
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=280763
<roylez> cherrot: 你说啥呢.....
<roylez> cherrot: 你们那边没人捡肥皂的么？
<cherrot> roylez, 刚打完一炮？
<roylez> cherrot: 会开完了
<cherrot> roylez, 你不在 谁捡。。
<maplebeats> roylez,  捡肥皂不是要集体浴室么
 * roylez 睡觉
<vermilioner> 有谁知道怎么查看Ubuntu软件安装的时间么？
<vermilioner> maplebeats: cherrot ：你们知道 不？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 看log呀
<cherrot> vermilioner, 有日志的
<vermilioner> maplebeats: cherrot ：怎么看？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, /var/log
<cherrot> vermilioner, 你怎么装的  你想干什么
<cherrot> vermilioner,  /var/log/apt
<vermilioner> maplebeats: cherrot ：谢谢啦，，，，，
<vermilioner> cherrot: 没想干嘛，就是想看看最近安装了什么软件，想还原系统，，，，
<vermilioner> cherr
<vermilioner> cherrot:  系统日志查看器，哪个选项是看软件安装的
<cherrot> vermilioner, 那玩意儿就是个文本查看器而已
<vermilioner> cherrot: 那就是要看/var/log/apt咯？
<cherrot> vermilioner, 那是个目录
<cherrot> vermilioner, try it before asking :)
<vermilioner> cherrot:  系统日志查看器那里的dpkg.log可以看到软件的安装时间，，，，
<vermilioner> cherrot: 还是谢谢你耐心的回答，，，
<cherrot> vermilioner, 嗯 dpkg.log 最全
<jyk> 有谁知道字符下如何复制,粘贴,等操作
<vermilioner> jyk: 用cp等命令？
<cherrot> jyk, 既然是字符界面了 也就没有剪贴板的概念了
<cherrot> jyk, 用编辑器
<jyk> 主要是文字 网址什么的 如何复制下来 打要打死了 怎么操作
<cherrot> jyk, 保存到文件 scp到本机
<jyk> 不好意思 听不懂 槑
<jyk> 比如w3m下的一段文字 如何保存下来
<vermilioner> jyk: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/W3m%E5%BF%AB%E6%8D%B7%E9%94%AE%E5%88%97%E8%A1%A8
<kk> vermilioner ⇪ ti: W3m - Ubuntu中文
<vermilioner> jyk: 可以到这个网页看看w3m的用法，还有快捷键
<alvin_rxg> how's  claws mail ?
<kk>  05:03
<knownbad> test
<kk> knownbad, 点点点.  ㍝ 
<knownbad> kk: .test
<freeflying> gfrog: too expensive
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-12
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 妹调教日记 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402801 妹1.jpg妹2.jpg妹3.jpg妹4.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2013-03-12 8:43
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33789
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 清华大学开源镜像站面临被校方关闭的危险
<onlylove> 清华的镜像就那么点背啊……
<dchxcrow> 不是个好消息啊，就怕其它的2B学校也效仿
<onlylove> 希望帝都其他学校别模仿……再就是上海交大和浙大
<onlylove> 反正我对山东的学校不指望，虽然自己是山东人
<dchxcrow> 小学校才容易效仿啊，找了个好借口
<onlylove> 小学校连有都没有
<onlylove> 我学校那些人连linux是什么都不知道
<airead> صباح الخير
<imtxc> 早 onlylove yunfan
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
 * imtxc 拜 roylez_ 拜 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 平身
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好，请教个问题
<sjd_zeus> 各位，请问哪里有在线运行代码片段的网站呢
<yunfan> imtxc_away: 额 现在没有imadper了 你就另找菊友了？
<sjd_zeus> int index = 1;
<sjd_zeus> String[] test = new String[3];
<sjd_zeus> String foo = test[index];
<sjd_zeus> System.out.println(foo
<yunfan> 清华的镜像要关了 额
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: codepad
<yunfan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/296e9884/l/0L0Ssolidot0Borg0Cstory0Dsid0F33785/story01.htm
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ Solidot | 研究显示蜂毒能杀死HIV病毒
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 唤醒屏幕白屏，只有鼠标还能动，其他的都没反应，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402806 上周末把ubuntu从12.04升级到12.04.02，从次以后每次离开电脑时间长了，屏幕自动关闭后就再无法唤醒了，始终是白屏。只能强行关闭重启电脑，有没有什么办法解决啊。早知 …
<scmdz> 天天刷solidot...
<roylez> scmdz: 渣...
<yunfan> scmdz: 前途不大
<scmdz> 对这个网站有意见？
<MeaCulpa> solidot是个翻译站？
<tryit> 京东满300减100，今天第二天
<MeaCulpa> 没用过京东...
<scmdz> 不全是吧...
<scmdz> 貌似很喜欢发负面信息
<MeaCulpa> Amazon不决问新蛋，新蛋不决之货，直接taobao
<piggybox> 和slashdot什么关系？中文站？
<MeaCulpa> 抄slashdot的界面吧
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 优惠幅度还是挺大的
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 那我满3k是不是减1k?
<MeaCulpa> 买个电脑去...
<tryit> 今天是图书音像优惠，后天之前就结束了
<MeaCulpa> 擦...电脑不优惠阿
<sjd_zeus> 电脑优惠1K的话我再买一个玩
<scmdz> 你们都上哪看新闻？
<gfrog> freeflying: 所以我一直问你你对买菜车的定义。
<sjd_zeus> 各位谁推荐个windows下比较好的irc客户端呢
<meiosis> 京东可以买车么
<sjd_zeus> 可以买玩具车
<sjd_zeus> 有9K+的玩具赛车
<sjd_zeus> 我真想买一个耍耍
<meiosis> windows下mirc，其实你用emacs自带erc
<sjd_zeus> 上周在海淀公园看到有人玩那个，老爽了
<sjd_zeus> mirc收费的
<vermilioner> sjd_zeus: ,,,,,
<MeaCulpa> windows下面有ychat...
<yunfan> windows不也是收费的？
<vermilioner> sjd_zeus: 玩具赛车？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<sjd_zeus> 那个烧汽油的玩具车，最高速度能到65麦
<piggybox> 。。。可以上高速了
<MeaCulpa> 海淀公园...被肮脏的公路环绕的植被不超过3米的破公园
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<MeaCulpa> 还不如边上颐和园了
<sjd_zeus> 还有那个模型车的比赛呢
<MeaCulpa> 我昨天给我儿子做了个太阳能机器人
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，做完了才意识到没太阳
<sjd_zeus> o(∩_∩)o 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 放到浴室的大灯泡下面勉强走了两步
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 那个ychat就是个约炮网站？
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: ychat是xchat的windows binary
<MeaCulpa> xchat是个gtk的irc client
<sjd_zeus> 能直接给个链接吗
<MeaCulpa> gtk太烂，烂到xchat dev认为在windows上编译不是人干的，所以向用户收钱
<MeaCulpa> google ychat
<palomino|working> ...
<sjd_zeus> ychat 收费不
<cfy> 谁用shell写过项目？
<sjd_zeus> 我看xchat的网站上xchat for windows收费的
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: ychat是某些能忍gtk的家伙编译免费的
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 我说了，编译的太痛苦，所以要钱
<onlylove> windows底下用FF或者opera好了
<sjd_zeus> 有免费的不？屌丝，没钱买
<MeaCulpa> ychat
<MeaCulpa> pidgin
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: Can you read Chinese?
<sjd_zeus> 我现在就用的pidgin感觉不爽
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: ThirdPartyPlugins – Pidgin
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: If you can read english
<onlylove> FF或者opera都可以上，都不要钱啊
 * MeaCulpa 说不动了
<meiosis> 其实你装个emacs 用erc还是很方便的
<sjd_zeus> 对哦，忘记了FF有个插件的
<wolftankk> 用weechat不就行了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: pidgin不就行了？
<sjd_zeus> 等我现有的项目完了，就切换到Linux下去，就好了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 别问我
<yunfan> 能忍gtk居然不用pidgin
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: +1
<MeaCulpa> pidgin是gtk极致了
<vermilioner> gtk很差？
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 改好了
<sjd_zeus> 还是老老实实用pidgin吧
<vermilioner> sjd_zeus: 你用的pidgin是哪个版本的？
<iIlL10Oo> virtuslbox +1
<sjd_zeus> vermilioner: 2.10.7
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何形成数据流环路 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402810 现在有一系列命令cmd1 ... cmdn要执行，需要将每个cmd的输出和下一个cmd输入连在一起，也就是：cmd1 | cmd2 | ... | cmdn 最重要的是需要将 cmdn的输出反馈给cmd1 请问应该怎么做？本人初学shell，小白一枚。 统计信息:  …
<MeaCulpa> 数据流环路~~有想法
<sjd_zeus> 请教一个问题,我想实现在几台服务器之间按循序执行一系列命令如何解决呢
<sjd_zeus> 比如说我在A机器执行完脚本shell1,然后去B机器执行脚本2,再去机器C执行脚本3,再回过头来到机器A执行脚本4,不是同时执行,是等shell1执行完毕后再执行shell2
<KelvanSun> sjd_zeus: 最起码，每吧机器里都应该有个标记吧，然后B机器查询A机器里的执行结果
<jiam> expect　直接写脚本就行了呗
<jiam> 把你的这个过程用脚本写下来不就得了
<fairywell28> 这不就是一个递归神经网络嘛。
<danielfeng> 远程ssh直接执行命令咯
<roylez_> fairywell28: 这跟神经网络有锤子的关系
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 12.10的HDMI输出显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402814 如题，HDMI输出，1920x1080分辨率，显示明显抖动。双系统，在Windows下显示则一切正常。这是咋回事？咋搞啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pilgrim_kevin — 2013-03-12 12:03
<fairywell28> roylez_, 博士你好
<roylez_> fairywell28: 又是哪里来的啊
<fairywell28> 。。
<fairywell28> roylez_, 您老权高位重，总是忘记我。。
<roylez_> fairywell28: 那是，妹子来一个记住一个
<fairywell28> 我是妹子
<roylez_> fairywell28: 伪娘？
<fairywell28> roylez_, 。。
<fairywell28> roylez_, 博士你该吃法了
<roylez_> fairywell28: 我电脑250k/s，不知道在下载神码...
<iIlL10Oo> roylez_: sudo tcpdump -i 1 host not 192.168.1.11 and udp port not 1900 and not arp -n
<roylez_> iIlL10Oo: 太难了，不管了
<roylez_> iIlL10Oo: 反正是18摸的电脑
<roylez_> iIlL10Oo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69d909a5gw1e2m9w5ffoeg.gif
<iIlL10Oo> roylez_: o
<onlylove> 看看是哪个程序在用网络
<onlylove> 再看看地址
<onlylove> 是不是360在捣乱
<WinterLi> ubuntu做版本升级后有备份文件什么的吗?我原来是10.04.升级到12.04后磁盘占用增加了很多,原来不到800m.现在快5g了
<MeaCu1pa> Ca
<xiangfu> 配置一台电脑。i7 有推荐的主板吗。（不需要显卡，直接用CPU内的GPU怎么样？）
<caleb-> xiangfu: 坚持独显的飘过~
<WinterLi> 不打游戏足够
<WinterLi> 打游戏别说
<WinterLi> 另说
<MeaCu1pa> i7打游戏也可以来
<xiangfu> 有推荐的主板吗？
<palomino|working> 买带k的不带k的
<palomino|working> 带k买z77的，不带h77 b75皆可
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.taobao.com/go/act/idea/tgzdy.php?spm=1.1000386.266062.5.KpS8wj
<kk> iIlL10Oo s, ⇪ 特工总动员 - 淘宝创意站
<xiangfu> 这个是带K的吗：英特尔(Intel)22纳米 酷睿i7 3770盒装CPU（LGA1155/3.4GHz/四核/8M三级缓存）
<palomino|working> 不是
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马早啊
 * palomino|working momo adam
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐早啊
<palomino|working> 这个要配z77也可以，可以超4个倍频。。
<adam8157> ofan: 呕饭谁叫哪?
<adam8157> ofan: 呕饭睡觉呢?
<xiangfu> ok 带K再加300块。带K是什么意思？
<fairywell28> 发现博士脾气都好臭
<palomino|working> k不锁倍频，可以使劲儿超
<fairywell28> 另外一个群里啥菜博士也是臭得要命
<adam8157> fairywell28: 肄业的PHD脾气很好
<MeaCu1pa> 超了有用嘛
<palomino|working> 不过3xxx没有2xxx好超，我家里只超到4.5g而已
<adam8157> fairywell28: 蔡博士不是博士
<fairywell28> 不管是不是，脾气臭就没意思了
<adam8157> fairywell28: 他天生的 lol
 * adam8157 希望今天的patch不需要v2 ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋渣渣
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 捏 roylez_ 
<fairywell28> 哎。。自作孽，不过留。。
<xiangfu> palomino|working: thanks
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐, 昨天想买mega men, 结果visa验证弱爆了, firefox不支持, IE还嫌我版本高, 擦 结果没付成
<adam8157> roylez_: 只好等我的运通卡了, 反正运通卡没有vbv这种东西
<palomino|working> 如果不超的话买个不带k的配个h77或者b75主板，能省个几百块 xiangfu
 * adam8157 也不知是gnc还是招商强制了vbv   nnnnnd
<ibodi> auto select the best source, always goto overseas, and most of them error. what's the best source to use in china ?
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_: Jam
<palomino|working> 嫌版本高...
<adam8157> ibodi: 163
<adam8157> palomino|working: IE10
<ibodi> ok
<adam8157> ibodi: 其实是中科大的最好
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_: 我建议学习海底捞，买websphere送power740 express
<roylez_> adam8157: 什么mega man
<ibodi> adam8157: ok
<adam8157> roylez_: GNC Mega Men  给diaosi的补品啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你虚了？
<MeaCu1pa> gnc价格虚高
<ibodi> adam8157: 中科大 == ?url
<adam8157> roylez_: 维生素啥的
<adam8157> ibodi: http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/
<kk> adam8157 s, ⇪ Welcome to mirrors.ustc.edu.cn
<roylez_> adam8157: 跟 hamo 度蜜月也应该要有节制.... cc gfrog
<MeaCu1pa> 买的时候老美漏出笑容，说又是中国人
<adam8157> roylez_: 尼码
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 昨天有9.9$的特价, 平时20$
<MeaCu1pa> 虚高的厉害
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<MeaCu1pa> 要我就买4刀的金施尔康
<MeaCu1pa> Walmart搞定
<MeaCu1pa> 还有更便宜的one1day
<ibodi> adam8157: 中科大 == error: Failed to download repository information
<adam8157> ibodi: ... 不是吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃今天要v1直接跳到v3？ XD
<adam8157> gfrog: nnnnd
<ibodi> adam8157: most of them : this error: i changed to oz , no error, however too slow
<adam8157> ibodi: 可能整sync
<gfrog> adam8157: XXXD
<ibodi> start to beg the mercy of ubuntu -- let me have a good time, please
<ibodi> Lord Ubuntu
<adam8157> gfrog: 曾经有个发到v3的... 各种reject
<ibodi> for the sake of my devoted belove
<adam8157> ibodi: may the force be with you
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正我是没节操的各种发新版本了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不就先发RFC V1/2/3.... 然后改改再发V1/2/3...
<adam8157> gfrog: kernel team那些大胡子要求高啊, 我可不敢怠慢
<roylez_> gfrog: 否则 adam8157 会被大胡子给爆了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你也留胡子博取同情。
<gfrog> roylez_: oops
<adam8157> gfrog: 留不起大落腮胡子
 * adam8157 sigh, 永远看起来不像个黑客
 * adam8157 lunch
<maplebeats> adam8157, WOW！
<maplebeats> adam8157, 蛋蛋好久不见～
<gfrog> adam8157: 留胡子就像黑客嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 那我很容易达标 XD
<roylez_> gfrog: 你眼镜达标了
<gfrog> roylez_: 黑客都不带眼镜吧。
<MeaCu1pa> 我肚子达标
<roylez_> gfrog: 那你就成不了黑客
<gfrog> roylez_: T_T
<MeaCu1pa> 貌似黑客没胖子
<MeaCu1pa> 胖子都系正派人士
<roylez_> 大胖和尚，撸自身！
<MeaCu1pa> 恩大号，撸大！
<MeaCu1pa> 丐帮更猛，撸有脚
<MeaCu1pa> 尼玛医院排队圣地
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 预约好才是正道啊，或者找导诊帮忙先排队。
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: http://a.wholelottanothing.org/2013/03/linkedin-is-a-virus.html
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: A Whole Lotta Nothing: LinkedIn is a Virus
<onlylove> 维生素？国外的维生素更好么？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么在天猫购买不了东西？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402815 ubuntu live cd 点击“ 加入购物车 ”，没任何反应。 这是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kopa — 2013-03-12 13:06
<angelife> 请教一个问题，大家是怎么下载迅雷快传里的大文件的呢？
<nopcall> 怪了 不能连接irc.freenode.net..
<roylez_> angelife: 没这需求
<weichen> angelife: 浏览器
<angelife> 速度很慢
<angelife> 要付费么？
<angelife> http://kuai.xunlei.com/d/0efhCgK9CAD2uD5R2ab
<kk> angelife s, ⇪ 迅雷快传 - Brahms - Violin Concerto(Abbado,Mullova) 下载
<angelife> 比如这个
<\cx> angelife: aria2下载, 114k/s
<angelife> 嗯
<angelife> 请教方法
<angelife> 要付费么
<\cx> angelife: 免费.
<sjd_zeus> 你们用什么做笔记呢
<\cx> angelife: flashgot 插件
<angelife> \cx: 嗯
<\cx> sjd_zeus: 笔记本.
<angelife> \cx: 具体怎么操作
<\cx> angelife: 你安装了flashgot插件, 自然就知道了
<angelife> \cx: 嗯
<\cx> angelife: 选择浏览器下载, 然后选择aria2
<angelife> chrome下呢
<sjd_zeus> 汗,好记性不如烂笔头是吗
<\cx> angelife: 从不用那傻快的东西...
<\cx> sjd_zeus: 随身带着笔记本, 文艺.
<sjd_zeus> 下载的话，只要网速给力，wget足够了
<angelife> sjd_zeus: 网速还行
<weichen> sjd_zeus: 笔记本 + emacs, 笔记本还是不好带...
<\cx> sjd_zeus: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19134679209   入了一个这个.
<kk> \cx s, ⇪ Moleskine City Notebook amazon 团购-淘宝网
<\cx> weichen: 有emacs就直接org-mode了
<weichen> \cx: 恩
<\cx> weichen: 不过, 说真的, 你用笔记本觉得文艺, 你用emacs, 别人看了都觉得你落伍~ lol~
<angelife> \cx:  Chromium 现在不行了？
<weichen> 自己用的爽就行, 我没觉得笔记本文艺...
<\cx> angelife: 啥东西? 不知道那是啥...
<sjd_zeus> 我靠,这个忒文艺了,还有点2B的感觉
<angelife> \cx: chrome
<\cx> sjd_zeus: ... 我都买了....
<\cx> angelife: 也不知道.
<angelife> ChromiumCopyright 2013 The Chromium Authors. All rights reserved.Chromium is made possible by the Chromium open source project and other open source software.
<weichen> sjd_zeus: 这个适合随身带
<\cx> sjd_zeus: ToT..
<angelife> \cx: 为了下一个快传换浏览器犯不上
<weichen> 我是在键盘前面放了一个大笔记本, 随身还是手机...
<sjd_zeus> 我现在用wiz未知做在线笔记呢
<angelife> \cx: 虽然firefox我以前用的也挺多的
<iIlL10Oo> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3990620371
<kk> iIlL10Oo s, ⇪ 青少年不可不读的18本国学经典皇冠正版 现货 -淘宝网
<sjd_zeus> 哪18本呀
<sjd_zeus> 我的笔记本是1块钱一本的外加5毛钱一支的笔
<\cx> angelife: firefox的优势无可比拟.
<weichen> \cx: 比如?
<\cx> weichen: 有插件.
<weichen> \cx: chrome 也有
 * \cx chrome的插件太弱了. 很多页面都不能用.
<weichen> 没碰到过, 不过我也是 firefox 党...
<\cx> weichen: 很常见, 比如, 页面没有打开, 这个时候你想关闭他, 很正常吧? 但是那个页面不能用插件. (鼠标手势就不能关闭了)
<weichen> 现在主要用 chrome 上需要 flash 的网站
<angelife> 呵呵
<adam8157> maplebeats: .
<angelife> 现在大家都成了firefox党了么
<\cx> angelife: chrome还没出世的时候就用firefox了..
<maplebeats> firefox党在此
<angelife> 嗯
<angelife> 看来是不少
<maplebeats> adam8157, 最近去哪里私混了呀
<angelife> 我一开始用opera的
<adam8157> maplebeats: 工作忙啊
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你以后是北京还是深圳 base
<maplebeats> adam8157, 这么忙啊！
 * \cx 忙 +1
<maplebeats> adam8157, 深圳
<maplebeats> adam8157, 如果贵司愿意收留我的话，来北京我也不反对呀:D
<\cx> maplebeats: 你在深圳呀? 过几天我带妹子去深圳玩.
<adam8157> maplebeats: 一边fix 项目的, 一边fix ubuntu upstream的, 一边接新bug... 我的todo越来越长了
<maplebeats> \cx, 来呀，多带几个妹子，一个妹子我不陪的
<\cx> maplebeats: 不用你陪.
<\cx> maplebeats: 我比你熟悉深圳.
<maplebeats> adam8157, 哈哈。。。我的 todo也长。。。。。。。。。。。。
<maplebeats> \cx, 切～那你陪我算了
<\cx> maplebeats: 你要是漂亮妹子, 可以考虑.
<imtxc> \cx: ...
<\cx> maplebeats: 不过显然你不是. 所以你还是去找 cherrot吧.
<\cx> imtxc: ?
<maplebeats> \cx, 切
<\cx> maplebeats: 难道你想说你是?
<imtxc> \cx: 没什么
<maplebeats> \cx, 噗
<imtxc> 我以为你是 imadper  的马甲呢
<angelife> \cx: 我找到方法了
<\cx> angelife: 哦.
<angelife> \cx: 嗯
<angelife> 自己本来就有
<imtxc> 或许就是
<\cx> maplebeats: 你住哪儿? 离东部华侨城远吗?
<\cx> maplebeats: 不远的话, 可以考虑去转转.
<angelife> download assistant
<\cx> imtxc: 谁的马甲?
<maplebeats> \cx, 那是什么地方。。
<imtxc> \cx: 没谁 我搞错了
<\cx> maplebeats: 风景挺好的. 现在应该是漫山遍野的花.
<\cx> imtxc: 哦.
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 你有没有弄过LFS ？
 * \cx 想学linux... 装ubuntu好还是mint好?
<sjd_zeus> LFS好
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 高级货，不会。。你应该问蛋蛋
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 蛋蛋是谁？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, adam8157
<adam8157> maplebeats: fuck you
<imtxc> .............
<\cx> ....
<vermilioner> ，，，
<\cx> adam8157: ... ...
<vermilioner> adam8157: 不要这么激动呀，，，
<imtxc> adam8157: 今天得空出来了?
<imtxc> ^
 * maplebeats 我错了～
<vermilioner> 呃，居然left了，，，，
<imtxc> 你又给人气跑了 maplebeats
<maplebeats>  imtxc vermilioner 我错了。。
<\cx> maplebeats: adam人呢?
<maplebeats> \cx, 被我气跑了
 * maplebeats 我有罪
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你比我罪小
<\cx> maplebeats: ... 估计gtalk在线呢他
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我两周前把 madper 气走之后他再没来过了
<maplebeats> imtxc, ......怪不得
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 笨神
 * maplebeats 看我把神气走
<\cx> iGoogle: ... ... maplebeats ... ...
<imtxc> ^ 别给气走了
<\cx> 分布式vpn服务. http://www.vpngate.net/cn/
<kk> \cx s, ⇪ VPN Gate 公共 VPN 中继服务器列表
<imtxc> 都气跑了以后膜拜谁啊
<imtxc> \cx: 这个在linux下不怎么好用的样子
<\cx> imtxc: 不知道. 刚看到. 我去试试看.
<imtxc> openwrt里面的openvpn总连不上这个^
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你能把主席气跑么
<maplebeats> imtxc, 不能，主席脸皮太厚
<maplebeats> test
<kk> maplebeats, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<imtxc> ^
<imtxc> maplebeats: 去干活了,看到madper来了别让跑了啊就说我对不起他
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈，FF的irc插件很爽呀
<weichen> sjd_zeus: 你用 ff 上的 irc?
<MeaCu1pa> 基娃娃，预约只是预约个排队资格
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 要不要内推呀，我们公司又在招暑期生了
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 帝都预约挂号都写了预计时间段，按那个时间去都差不多。
 * gfrog 酷啪啪竟然跑了。
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<\cx> maplebeats: check msg
<maplebeats> \cx, failed
<\cx> maplebeats: 收不到?
<maplebeats> \cx, 没收到
<\cx> maplebeats: ... 怎么会...
<maplebeats> \cx, 就是没收到！
<\cx> maplebeats: 你ping我一个
 * maplebeats 智商捉急:D
<\cx> maplebeats: ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 什么是libncursesw5-dev grub？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402822 上图是操作系统课程设计的课件。请问libncursesw5-dev grub是什么？我在新立得中搜索只找到libncursesw5-dev，是同一个东西吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 g9i3v4_239 — 2013-03-12 14:24
<\cx> maplebeats: ?
<maplebeats> \cx, C的const是什么意思啊
<\cx> maplebeats: 得看你在哪儿用了.
<sjd_zeus> weichen: 是呀
<sjd_zeus> ff的chatzilla插件
<\cx> maplebeats: 表示一个变量不可以再被赋值. 或者表示不能通过某个指针修改指向的内存区域.
<\cx> maplebeats: 或者, 表示传入函数的参数不会发生改变.
<\cx> maplebeats: 得看是你在哪里用的const了
<maplebeats> \cx, gconstpointer感觉好奇怪啊
<\cx> maplebeats: 啥东西?
<maplebeats> \cx, typedef const void *gconstpointer;
<\cx> maplebeats: 恩, 没必要吧.
<weichen> sjd_zeus: 去试试... 我没用过其他 irc
<maplebeats> \cx, 用gconstpointer a; 这个a到底哪个部分不能直接赋值
<maplebeats> \cx, 我在学glib，我想用它的数据结构，我数学不好。。。
<sjd_zeus> weichen: 你用什么的现在
<\cx> maplebeats: 是a指向的内存区域不能被赋值.
<weichen> sjd_zeus: emacs 里的 erc
<sjd_zeus> weichen: 哦，emacs for windows的窗口忒小了
<maplebeats> \cx, 你的意思是*a不能赋值？
<weichen> sjd_zeus: 可调
<\cx> maplebeats: 恩.
<\cx> maplebeats: glib里面有啥好用的数据结果吗?
<maplebeats> \cx, void类型就是空类型？用什么都可以？
<maplebeats> \cx, 听说有什么泛型什么的，我也不知道是什么，感觉好厉害的样子就对了
<\cx> maplebeats: void *类型是个很怪的东西, 不能用指针运算, 而且不需要cast就可以任意转换成其他类型的指针而不会有warning
<maplebeats> \cx, 意思void *这个要自己进行一下转换才能用？
<\cx> maplebeats: 是不用... 我上面说的是不需要cast...
<\cx> maplebeats: 举例子就是, 你的malloc函数.
<\cx> maplebeats: 返回的就是一个void *的指针.
<\cx> maplebeats: 可以直接赋值给另外一个类型的指针.
<maplebeats> \cx, 哦，直接用是吧？不用指定类型
<\cx> maplebeats: 恩, 赋值给其他类型的指针, 是可以直接赋值的.
<maplebeats> \cx, 会影响效率是不是
<\cx> maplebeats: 但是不能做指针运算.
<\cx> maplebeats: 没有效率影响的.
<sjd_zeus> 。
<maplebeats> \cx, 指针运算是指的是指针+1 -1之类的？
<\cx> (void *)0 + 1  是不合法的.   maplebeats
<\cx> maplebeats: 恩.
<maplebeats> \cx, 了解了～
<maplebeats> 多少岁买房比较合适
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 有钱，什么时候都合适，，，，
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 没钱，什么时候都不合适，，，，
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 暑假生，，，，，，暑假我都毕业了，，，而且还是重庆这么远，，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 深圳呢
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 在深圳么，，，好吧，，，哪个公司，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 但是我不知道大四能不能行，好像是针对学弟学妹的
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 呃，，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, tencent
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 直接招我咯，，反正我也要找工作，，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 面试你懂的。。。好多次面试
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 呃，TX，，，，我上学期面试技术运营，挂了，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 呃。。。我就是技术运营= =
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 呜呜，，，，面试时候问我TPC/IP的东东，，，完全不懂，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 晕你。。。这不是基础么
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 我学的是电子，，，，都没这个方面的基础，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 电子信息工程嘛，我也是呀
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 没基础正常啊，你以为我有啊。。。还不是自己买书看的。。。
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 呃，好吧，，，难道我们还是学友？
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 其实我是收到面试通知之后才知道这个岗位干嘛的，，，，然后第二天就面试了，，，
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 你是哪个大学的？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, = =。你一开始都不看岗位介绍的么。。
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 重邮
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 还真没仔细看，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, = =，这能怪谁呃。。。
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 我就在tencent的对面，，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 呃。。。
<maplebeats> 深大？
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 嗯，，，
<maplebeats> 我还没进去玩过。。。
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 羡慕啊，本地的。。。好安逸
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 拜了～去集合了
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 工作都没找到，安逸，，，，安逸会堕落的，安逸会死的，，，
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 好吧，，，
<cfy> \cx: 在否？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，ubuntu下怎么安装锐捷啊。我们这破学校呀用锐捷认证。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402828 求助，ubuntu下怎么安装锐捷啊。我们这破学校呀用锐捷认证。 急啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 k70k70nms — 2013-03-12 15:01
<huntxu> roylez_: 渣渣
<huntxu> roylez_: bash变量怎么换行
<IronWard> 反斜线 试试
<roylez_> huntxu: 变量？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<huntxu> roylez_: 被引号包着的字符串
<roylez_> huntxu: a="a\nb"
<yunfan> cfy zile用过么
<huntxu> roylez_: 嗷
<roylez_> huntxu: 渣
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
<tenzu> 混乱了
<tenzu> cygwin出了问题
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 移动互联网时代：如何用手机精细化管理企业？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402832 移动互联网时代，各种服务于大众的手机App陆续上线，给人们带来购物享受折扣、信息获取便捷、生活娱乐休闲，更重要的也给企业带来了便捷式管理。 据了解，网即通推行了一款移 …
<freeflying> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/daily-live/current/
<kk> freeflying ⇪ ti: UbuntuKylin 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) Daily Build
<stlifey> 最新那批thinkpad w530 t430 x230那些是不是那个HDAPS还不能被开启的？
<nyfair> what is ubuntukylin?
<freeflying> nyfair: ubuntu's new flavor
<nyfair> freeflying: つまんない
<jiam> 日语
<iIlL10Oo> 国产cpu + linux
<nyfair> 这cpu有多少人用？
<nyfair> 自2010 年以来，Ubuntu 官方就多次强调要构架Ubuntu 中文定制版，并且将Ubuntu 的中文名确定为友帮拓，但此版本一直坑爹，没有什么特别的要点，甚至被认为友帮拓=Ubuntu + Hao123
<nyfair> 南非的鬼佬会有这想法就怪了
<iIlL10Oo> 国内都是为了赚钱
<nyfair> 简单来说，国内用linux的人初衷跟这群人的想法完全没有交集，这种东西只能带来一群常年混迹wine板块的有爱青年发起为什么xxx不能运行之类的话题
<nyfair> 还不如弄个水果玩玩
<\cx> nyfair: 买个air, 装win7
<\cx> nyfair: 很多人这么干的.
<iIlL10Oo> 没办法,为了生存
<nyfair> 另外中文定制版通篇用英文是不是觉得高贵冷艳很洋气？
<nyfair> \cx: 有啥问题？本来就能装win7
<\cx> nyfair: 那就没必要花那么多钱了
<vermilioner> nyfair: 要是装win7何必买air，，，，
<lainme> vermilioner: 因为air才是目的，win7是附带
<imtxc> 最近笔记本网卡动不动就消失了
<nyfair> 在pc上装黑苹果的人也不少
<imtxc> 必须重启才能找到 郁闷了
<sjd> air上装win7的人很多，在pc上装macos的很少，黑苹果需要折腾，驱动问题多多
<nyfair> 最近win8用的不舒服啊，好多gal不能玩，只能装个洗发水拿wine凑活下
<nyfair> 本来都1年多没用linux了
<vermilioner> nyfair: 我才用linux不久，，，，
<imtxc> nyfair: ......装回win7
<sjd> win8还可以呀
<sjd> 我现在用的就是win8
<vermilioner> sjd: 没用过win8，，，‘
<nyfair> imtxc: 那还不如装xp
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<sjd> xp不支持大内存呀
<vermilioner> roylez_: 你又知道是囡囡？
<nyfair> sjd: 玩gal要什么大内存
<sjd> 现在的电脑标配内存都很大呀
<nyfair> sjd: win8没删啊
<vermilioner> 现在的电脑内存的确都很大，，，
<nyfair> 所以现在win8+arch，win8玩鬼佬游戏，arch玩倭寇游戏
<sjd> 现在标配都是8G了吧
<sjd> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<sjd> 我都是单系统，要不Linux要不win,没装过双系统
<sjd> 现在没啥好游戏玩呀
<sjd> 火炬之光2你们玩过没
<nyfair> 玩过，感觉不如菠萝2，更不如那个免费的pathofexile
<lainme> roylez_: 早
<roylez_> lainme: 我下班鸟
<nyfair> 近期就飘柔9吧
<nyfair> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members 这个有工资拿咩
<kk> nyfair s, ⇪ Launchpad
<lainme> roylez_: 需要说出来么。。
<nyfair> 我的obs账户被ban了，launchpad的编译系统复杂吗
<lainme> nyfair: 不复杂
<nyfair> lainme: 能用来下蓝光光盘再编码么？
<lainme> nyfair: 你可以试试……
<imtxc> roylez_: lainme 不需要说出来
<sjd> nyfair: pathofexile怎么样呀
<nyfair> sjd: 我没玩啊，适合d2 hardcore，模式还是刷刷刷，不过很多人乐此不疲
<sjd> 多大的客户端呀
<nyfair> 5.5g
<sjd> 好大呀
<nyfair> 你要喜欢小点卖萌的可以试下東方ディアブロ
<nyfair> 官方网站，http://kouryokutei.web.fc2.com/t_dia/t_dia.html，这个社团所有游戏都能在linux下面玩
<kk> nyfair s, ⇪ 東方ディアブロ　トレジャーハンターＧ（幻想郷）取説
<nyfair> 游戏光盘里有源码
<feifei> topic
<linan> 有筒子用过alien么？
<linan> 我想用alien将deb转rpm，结果出现：Package build failed.
<linan> sh: rpmbuild: 未找到命令
<linan> 这是怎么回事？
<skyf> hello
<kk> skyf, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<nyfair> skyf: hey, asl?
<skyf> 哈哈，第一次用irc
<skyf> 没有头绪！！
<skyf> 看着也没有多少人啊
<nyfair> skyf: dudu, where r u from?
<linan> 哈哈，我第一次也是很好奇的感觉，人很多的，怎么就没多少人呢？
<linan> 105个呀
<skyf> msg nyfair bejing
<nyfair> skyf: 帝都啊，好酷
<skyf> 没多少人说话啊
<skyf> nyfair: 不好
<skyf> 今天下雨了，还是不错
<skyf> nyfair: 不然，整天灰蒙蒙的
<nyfair> skyf: 你应该这么说，ubuntu这个烂系统，什么都没法用
<nyfair> 然后就有人跳出来了
<skyf> nyfair: 我不想被喷啊
<nyfair> skyf: 魔都早上还好，现在也是灰蒙蒙的
<sbk123> 为什么有人管北京叫魔都呢  魔都是上海呀
<nyfair> sbk123: 北京不一直是帝都么
<sbk123> nyfair, twiiter上有人管北京叫魔都
<skyf> 现在天太差了
<linan> 唉
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu下网络非常不稳定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402842 表现就是上网非常的慢，设置上咱们这个论坛都卡的不行，比在windows下要慢好多好多 我的网卡是一个无线网卡，默认的驱动，前几天的时候还没有问题，现在突然就变的奇怪了 我刚刚用测速工 …
<bingowrt> 你用的笔记本还是台式机？
<nyfair> kk那个笨蛋是机器人
<rechael> 中国用MAC的人多还是用LINUX的人多
<nyfair> 家用还是自用？
<rechael> 综合啊
<nyfair> 真难说，本来觉得mac多，后来想想觉得天朝码农也很多
<nyfair> 码农公司里用用linux也正常
<rechael> 自用的呢
<nyfair> 那肯定mac多
<rechael> 有钱的人多啊
<nyfair> mac又不贵，和有没有钱没关系吧
<endle> 大家用什么写markdown？
<rechael> 七K起码 用PC配置不知道要好到哪里去了
<nyfair> endle: 秘书
<endle> nyfair, ？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有类似Ubuntu语音识别Demo的软件吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402846 昨天偶然看到这个视频 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTE2NzY0MjQ0.html 看他的演示挺好用的，可惜没有找到，似乎没有发布的吧 在win7下就有这个语言功能，现在本本就一个ubuntu。 想问问，在ubuntu中 ， …
<\cx> endle: emacs 有markdown-mode的.
<endle> \cx, 回头试试吧。是所见即所得吗？
<\cx> endle: 所见即所得, 那你用word...
<endle> \cx, 我现在用vim+插件写markdown。。。
<endle> 我需要一个用来阅读markdown的软件
<\cx> endle: 所见即所得, 那你用 retext.
<endle> \cx, 我试试
<\cx> endle: 其实直接生成pdf, 看pdf就行了.
<maplebeats> 为什么要用markdown，word挺好的呀
 * \cx word太难, 不会用. markdown太简单了, 啥都没有...
 * maplebeats ................
<\cx> maplebeats: 你会用word?
<maplebeats> \cx, 会点基本的
<\cx> maplebeats: 你毕业设计写了没?
<maplebeats> \cx, 没有啊，真在找人带工啊
<skyf> haha,下班啦
<\cx> maplebeats: 还能代工...
<\cx> maplebeats: 答辩怎么办?
<maplebeats> \cx, 答辩我 看看就会了
<maplebeats> \cx, 把老师当SB，应该就可以了吧
<cherrot> maplebeats, 当小白受
<\cx> maplebeats: 扯淡...
<\cx> maplebeats: 怎么可能....
<maplebeats> \cx, 我又不研究年
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我是S～你是M～缠缠绵绵～
<maplebeats> s/年/生/g
<palomino|working> ....
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你没机会 说了S没HC了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 只有当受的份儿了
 * palomino|working 坐看sm
<cherrot> palomino|working, 啪啪啪
<palomino|working> 别误伤观众啊
<maplebeats> 毕业晚会去～拜拜～
<cherrot> maplebeats, 毕业了？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 记得上图
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你图质量的好坏决定我要不要转岗深圳呢
<yunfan> word不好自动化修改
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉坨
<cherrot> roylez, 么么哒
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于IPV6更新速度的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402849 我是教育网，能用IPV6，下载资料的速度都很快。可是我换源的时候，IPV6源的速度都是在20KB左右，没有超过这个的。而且我试过中科大的，上海交大的，北京理工，清华的，东北大学的，速度都很慢！  …
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 13.04白名单如何开放？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402856 安装了13.04的每日构建版，一切都好，就是不知道怎么开放白名单，试了12.04的方法愣是不行，不得已安装了kde桌面坏境，还挺好使的。放两张图片 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenjianjun — 2013-03-12 20:03
<kukey> 大家好,不知道为什么我的nautilus文件浏览器假死,这是什么原因啊
<kukey> 总是卡住进不去,大家有没有碰到过这种情况啊
<^{^> hello
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<vermilioner> 你们备份Ubuntu系统的文件有多大？
<skyf> 呵呵，谁知道安装aircrack-ng 这个，需要添加哪个源吗？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu无法启动，一直停留在BOOT MENU http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402864 ubuntu无法启动，一直停留在BOOT MENU，enter选择后，只是闪一下，没有任何动作，求教…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhimei — 2013-03-12 14:29
<badegg> :-)
<badegg> 在境内的linux建立vpn服务给其他人使用，然后，该linux通过ssh翻墙，这样的方式是否可以实现？
<badegg> :-)
<xjy> 伸手党～awesome环境下求一份urxvt配置文件～～
<bigcat> hello
<kk> bigcat, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<angle> 貌似很多源里面都有啊，要不就在源里面加一个bakctrack的中科大的源
<leyle> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-4071356-1-1.html 求指点
<kk> leyle ⇪ ti: 请帮我分析一下为啥stat()时报错了，实在分析不出来 - C/C++ - ChinaUnix.net -
<nopcall> vermilioner: /clear
 * leyle 还有人么
<nopcall> leyle: 都睡觉了。
<maplebeats> f\\test
<wqn> 大家晚上好
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed, 在呢
<gebjgd> @1句实话：喝一碗香浓的三聚腈胺，吸一口清爽的PM2.5，咂一盅香甜的地沟油，身上背着慈祥关切的税收，墙上写着情深义重的"拆"字，温柔和蔼的城管悠悠而来，善良体贴的警察悠悠而去，清廉的高官挎着干女儿走进高级饭店，李刚之子以七十码驶过你的身边，然后你说：我真幸福，感谢***。
<gebjgd> @谷大白话：「大家好，我叫Windy，来自风之城芝加哥。」「嗨~我叫Sunny，来自阳光明媚的迈阿密。」「呃...我叫Rainy，来自出门必须带伞的伦敦。」「哎呦喂~敢情您几位也是按天气起的名儿啊！zhei可真是鱼找鱼虾找虾，乌龟找王八。不是一家人，不进一家门。芝麻lao在针眼儿里——赶巧儿了！」Sandy兴奋地说道。
<gebjgd> 想买个电视呢
<cleamoon> 深圳某报前些天曾做出一个绝妙的新闻标题：沙逼北京。我正想着缺少一个可与之相对的上联呢，今日绝配出来了：猪投上海。
<cleamoon> 女军官去相亲，问男方：“能接受女上尉吗?” 男方愣了一下，然后使劲点头：“只要你喜欢，啥姿势都行！”
<cleamoon> @两色风景嘎：“有一句红色语录叫爹亲娘亲不如毛主席亲，好邪恶！”“邪恶的是你吧，亲是形容词，为什么你要理解成动词！”“我哪儿有，我只不过是把娘亲理解成名词……
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 干嘛呢？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 呆着呢
<cleamoon> 回来了？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 显然
<cleamoon> 还去吗?
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 买什么东西了吗？分一办呀
<cleamoon> 半
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 买了 鞋子 nexus10
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 便宜
<cleamoon> nexus10好吗？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 5月出新版了吧…
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么新版？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 据说， google io 2013 会发布新版 nexus
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 差不多6月初 美国 地区开卖
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 6月份我又不在美国  你永远等不到新的
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, nexus 10也不是我自己用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 送父母的
<alvin_rxg> \-:
<cleamoon> 我也要等新的出。为了旧的降价
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 美国就是电子产品和衣服便宜
<kk>  05:29
<knownbad> ...test
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-13
<sjd> 早上好各位
<knownbad> Morning.
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim如何替换换行符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402889 比如要替换每行行首的abc 这样的情况如何替换？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 JohnChu101 — 2013-03-13 8:34
<tryit> 大家都用啥window manager?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统hosts文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402890 /etc/hosts Code: 0.0.0.0 gd.chinavnet.com 屏蔽了互联星空，对否？ Code: 198.71.84.64 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 打开这个网址，避免域名解析，对否？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-13 9:19
<airead> tryit, awesome
<pity> e2fsck -f -b 32768 -y /dev/sdb1
<pity> e2fsck: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<pity> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<pity> 还有救吗？
<testBB> no access to sourceforge.net project website
<alvin_rxg> Title: SourceForge - Download, Develop and Publish Free Open Source Software (@ sourceforge.net)
<testBB> :|
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu为什么连接不到局域网xp的共享文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402894 好像以前 通过连接到windows服务器 输入ip和连接的账户密码就能行的 怎么最近本机电脑重装一次机好像就不行了 局域网的xp共享没有动过设置 不知道是啥原因 360截图20130313100022687.jpg  …
<sunsweet> 我的ubuntu很多驱动没装上，重新编译下内核可以装上吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛铛
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<yq> 我又来骚扰你们来
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 吉娃娃
 * MeaCulpa 拉肚子
<yq> 各位都在忙虾米啊
<KelvanSun> 挂irc
 * syq 和 yq 撞脸了
<sjd> 各位谁有好的异构数据传输工具呢
<sjd> sqlserver oracle db2 mysql之间的导出导入
<MeaCulpa> odbc, 虽然我不想说
<sjd> 通过odbc导入？
<iFvwm> 好久没听过odbc了
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 我还真想不出啥比odbc霸道的
<MeaCulpa> 当然自己用某些语言的api 导也可以，比如py的dbapi是统一的
<iFvwm> 霸道？没体会出这。。
<MeaCulpa> http://cn.fmnnow.com/2013/03/12/14057/
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ 可口可乐使用手持GPS测绘被云南查处 | FMN 自曲新闻
<MeaCulpa> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002CEM7QM/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ Amazon.com: Brothers Star Trek: USS Enterprise Bottle Opener: Toys & Games
<stardiviner> 用代码怎么模拟一次点击？（就是点开一个网页链接那种）
<ikk-> sjd: sequel 就可以
<ikk-> stardiviner: watir 就可以
<sjd> 谢谢
<ikk-> sjd: sequel mysql2://ip/db -C mysqlite://myfile.sqlite
<ikk-> sequel --help
<ikk->     -C, --copy-databases             copy one database to another
<stardiviner> ikk-: 你是说的这个么？ http://watir.com/
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ ti: Watir.com | Web Application Testing in Ruby
<ikk-> stardiviner: 是的,你也可以用 mechanize
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 请教E17系统托盘的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402898 系统托盘程序不能使用系统主题，永远是一块黑灰色的背景，黑色系列主题还好，其他主题就显的很难看，请教怎么能让托盘融入系统主题 统计信息: 发表于 由 躺在桌子上 — 2013-03-13 3:10
<ikk-> 很多
<stardiviner> ikk-: 很多？我就想要歌简单点，能快速上手的。
<roylez_> ikk-: 糕手
<roylez_> ikk-: 都不知道sequel还有这个参数
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 可口可乐...
<roylez_> yunfan: 黄浦江的死猪已经6000头了....
<yunfan> roylez_: 今年端午肉粽要涨价了
 * kingbo 弱弱地问一下，开启NFS服务需要把硬盘分区成NFS格式吗
<roylez_> kingbo: 没有NFS的文件系统格式
<kingbo> roylez_: 哦
<kingbo> roylez_: 谢谢
<yunfan> roylez_: 今年可以多吃点肉棕了 不健康的猪都冻死了
<roylez_> yunfan: ....
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ikk-> roylez_: 嗯
<ikk-> stardiviner: 我也没用过watir ,只是听说
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • cbr14 - The following charsets are missing: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402904 在Ubuntu 12.4系统里装了个小软件 终端运行后,提示 gui_x-30001-Internal error ***********ERROR 11 3��2013.094442.048 BOX 2614 g 10.00(57) Linux cbr14 - The following charsets are missing: ISO8859-1 ISO8859-1 GB2312.1980-0 GBK-0 ISO10646-1  …
<stardiviner> ikk-: soga.
<ikk-> yunfan: 确定是冻死?
<yunfan> ikk-: 浙江政府说的 我怎么确定？ 难道要学猴子下地府去逼问？
<ikk-> yunfan: 我觉得可信度是50%, 没感觉特别冷
<ikk-> 感觉一点都不冷
<linan> 有没有人用安卓系统自带的gmail客户端却感觉很坑的说
<linan> 有的话，可以一起吐个槽
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> no?
<Pwnna> wut
<linan> 平板装的安卓系统呀，里面可以同步gmail的客服端好垦
<linan> 简直气死我了
<ibodi> 安装好几次了，终于最后一次安装成了：ubuntu 12.04
<ibodi> 但是 vbox 还是安装不了，请帮帮忙吧
<ibodi> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<ibodi> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<ibodi> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<linan> 这个是要装相应的内核文件的
<ibodi> 怎么弄呢？
<linan> sudo apt-get install dkms
<yunfan> ikk-: 如果真把人投入河水里 我觉得冻死的可能性很大
<linan> 你装了dkms么？没装的话，先sudo apt-get install dkms
<ikk-> yunfan: 是的, 很有道理.
<ibodi> linan: 我看到是安装了的
<yunfan> ikk-: 不过两者之间的逻辑关联就跟 你问发炎人对铁道部撤并有什么看法 他告诉你 今天北京的天气很糟糕  结论很对 但跟你的问题没啥关联
<ibodi> linan: 然后呢？
<linan> 你装了，重启过么？
<ibodi> 本来就装的，我都重启好几次了哦
<linan> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<linan> 运行是什么结果？
<ibodi> 要 sudo 一下吗？
<linan> 要的
<ibodi> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<stardiviner> Emacs org-mode 如何搜索全部Org文档？
<linan> 要不，你直接以root身份运行，看能不能成功
<ibodi> linan: sudo -s ?
<ibodi> bash: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: No such file or directory
<ikk-> ibodi: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<yunfan> ikk-: 你现在在大学里做啥呢 每天
<ikk-> yunfan: 机密
<yunfan> ikk-: 那多半是参与GFW了
<ikk-> yunfan: 你全家都是GFW
<yunfan> ikk-: 人民会给你审判的
<ikk-> yunfan: SB
<ibodi> Reading package lists... Done
<ibodi> Building dependency tree
<yunfan> ikk-: 你逃不过历史 哼哼
<ibodi> Reading state information... Done
<ibodi> virtualbox-dkms is already the newest version.
<ibodi> virtualbox-dkms set to manually installed.
<ibodi> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<kk> ibodi:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<ibodi>   libfolks-telepathy25 gwibber-service telepathy-salut libgtkspell-3-0
<ibodi>   libfolks-eds25 telepathy-indicator nautilus-sendto-empathy
<ibodi>   libmission-control-plugins0 libfolks25 libgwibber-gtk2 folks-common
<ibodi>   telepathy-haze gwibber-service-twitter libavahi-gobject0 libgwibber2
<ibodi>   libtelepathy-logger2 libtelepathy-farstream2 telepathy-mission-control-5
<ibodi>   telepathy-logger telepathy-gabble gwibber-service-identica
<ibodi>   linux-headers-3.5.0-23 python-libproxy python-egenix-mxdatetime
<ibodi>   python-egenix-mxtools gwibber-service-facebook
<ibodi>   linux-headers-3.5.0-23-generic empathy-common
<ibodi> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<ibodi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ikk-> yunfan: 你全家都是历史
<yunfan> ikk-: 看错了 你不是maskray
<ibodi> o
<linan> 这我就不知道了，不应该呀
<kk> You're not a channel operator * need Op ,thanks
<yunfan> 哈 kk被搞
<yunfan> 我发现这里清华的也不少
<ibodi> ikk-: 现在怎么弄 ?
<ikk-> 重启试试
<ibodi> ikk-: 好像安装vbox 时候，virtualbox-dkms 报错，估计安装了，但是错的
<ibodi> ikk-: 现在重启吗？
<ikk-> ibodi: 那就 reinstall
<ibodi> ikk-: 怎么RE？
<ibodi> 命令行多少？
<ikk-> ibodi: sudo apt-get update ; sudo aptitude reinstall xxxxx-dkms
<ikk-> ibodi: 好像是这样
<ibodi> 哦好的
<stardiviner> ibodi: modprobe 加载模块，
<ibodi> sudo aptitude reinstall virtualbox-dkms
<ibodi> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<ibodi> ikk-: ?
<linan> 你要不用图形界面看看能不能重装
<ibodi> linan: 图形装都是显示：v...-dkms 错
<linan> 我的意思是你用图形界面的包管理器重装一下dkms
<ibodi> linan: software center: dkms 已经安装
<linan> 你卸载了，再重装
<ibodi> 恩好的
<ibodi> 802.11 。。。 也要跟着卸载
<ibodi> 我重启看看。。
<ikk-> virtualbox-guest-dkms
<ikk-> 应该是这个
<worm> 话说这里有人知道怎么用^k^的么？我想把它挪到另一个IRC上玩玩。
<worm> 我已经解决了依赖，现在就差配置了。
<ibodi> ikk-: 还是一样错误的哦
<ibodi> 要不装12.10 ?
<ikk-> virtualbox-guest-dkms 安装这个
<ibodi> 有点累了
<worm> ibodi: 千万别装12.10
<ibodi> 哦
<ikk-> worm: google 搜索 kk-irc-bot , 下载源码就能运行
<ikk-> ibodi: 之前搞错了, 应该是 virtualbox-guest-dkms
<ikk-> ibodi: 再不行,我也不知道了,我很菜
<roylez_> test ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิ
<ibodi> 我对 ubuntu 够愚忠的了
<ikk-> ibodi: 试试 -guest-dkms
<ibodi> 一样的错误：package: virtualbox-dkms
<ibodi> 问题我现在放弃 ubuntu 也没地方可去
<ikk-> ibodi: 不是 virtualbox-dkms
<worm> 我下载了源码了，现在在改 default.conf ，但是不知道怎么改……
<ibodi> 我装。。。---guest-dkms 出现的错误是一样的啊
<ikk-> ibodi: 是另一个: virtualbox-guest-dkms
<ikk-> ibodi: 具体是什么错误
<worm> 而且似乎kk-irc-bot在没连接上之前还不能:q退出……
<ibodi> sorry a problem occurred while installing software: package: virtualbox-dkms
<ikk-> worm: ctrl+c 可以退出
<ikk-> worm: default.conf 里面, $channel = #你的频道
<ibodi> o 再重启看看
<ikk-> worm: 其他不用改
<linan> 有没有聊生活的irc频道？
<sjd> 这里就可以聊
<linan> 好吧，我今天被气死了
<linan> aaaaaaaaaa
<linan> 啊啊啊啊啊啊
<linan> 想杀人或是被杀
 * worm kills linan 
<worm> (搞定)
<sjd> ？
<sjd> T了？
<linan> 我还活着
<ibodi> 你已经重生了，好好活着吧
<ibodi> 我现在没给 ubuntu 整个半死倒是麻烦呢
<linan> 我余恨未消呀
<linan> 用suse吧
<worm> kk提示execution expired怎么办？
<sjd> 用DOS吧
<linan> opensuse马上就要发行12.3了
<ibodi> 那继续跑到洗手间去咆哮一下吧？
<sjd> freeDOS
<IwwI> ibodi: 我在vbox里面安装ubuntu, 都是全自动安装 dkms ,没遇到问题.
<sjd> 我的mutt还是没配好
<ibodi> 是啊，原来都是自动的，今日怎么弄都不成
<sjd> 我的 /etc/下没有mutt目录呀
<IwwI> worm: 把输出发到 paste.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: PASTE.COM - smart, insightful cultural commentary on music, movies, technology and more. (@ paste.com)
<ibodi> linan: 啥事最好及时发掉，有利健康。
<linan> chanserv是什么东东？
<IwwI> worm: execution expired 是执行某个动作超时了, 看哪个动作
<IwwI> linan: channel server
<linan> 为什么我加的每个irc都有个叫chanserv的人
<ibodi> 有没有VBOX 替代品啊？
<worm> 我现在要连接的那个IRC网络是有Server password的……
<ibodi> 其实就因为TAOBAO，不然随上那WIN？
<linan> 别，VBOX是最优秀的
<IwwI> linan: 你把频道注册一下,估计就没了
<MeaCulpa> vbox是啥
<MeiKai> ibodi: VMWARE Player
<MeiKai> ibodi: 免费的
<linan> 淘宝？？
<linan> linux下不行么？
<IwwI> ibodi: taobao不需要vbox啊
<ibodi> o ? 不是很贵哦
<linan> 你可以用快捷支付呀
<ibodi> 啊？淘宝不是只能IE 才好付款哦？
<IwwI> ibodi: 我在12.04 下面很ok
<linan> 没有
<linan> firefox完全可以
<ibodi> 真的？
<IwwI> chrome 也可以
<ibodi> 那么旺旺呢？不是要WIN？
<linan> 我才用了firefox给我的支付包充了10元钱呢
<IwwI> ibodi: 旺旺用网页版本,或手机版本
<ibodi> 好的。这个倒是好消息。
<linan> 有linux下的旺旺的
<ibodi> 我鼓捣一下看看
<linan> firefox连网银都能正常使用呢
<worm> 我屏幕输出只有execution expired sleep... retry conn
<MeaCulpa> 亲
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: 亲，你好啊。
<linan> 建行的网银就支持firefox
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: 米卡米卡的。哈
<IwwI> worm: $use_ssl = true # 这个改成 false
<worm> 而且^C之后显示save u ok 之后就不退出程序，还在retry conn
<linan> 当然U盾还是用不了
<yq> 有人懂路由器wan口和lan口设置咩，求指导啊
<sjd> 什么路由呀
<MeaCulpa> ....
<ibodi> linan: 我想网银大概只能IE吧。懒的去测试
<yq> wr720n。我刷了openwrt
<linan> 可以
<linan> 我才用了
<yq> sjd: wr720n我刷了openwrt
<linan> 建行支持firefox了
<ibodi> 农行，中行的可以用FF ？
<sjd> openwrt有中文版的吧
<ibodi> 偶没建行的
<sjd> 看起来很方便的呀
<linan> 那我就不知道了，我是建行的死粉
<worm> IwwI: 还是这样…… 我的default.conf在此：http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609843/
<kk> worm ⇪ t: Ubuntu Pastebin
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不远处的码农又开始咆哮了
<yq> sjd: 对啊。我安装了njit拨号。现在wan口可以了，但是lan口和无线就是没法上
<IwwI> worm: retry conn 是服务器没连上的意思
<worm> 我用IRSSI手动链接都可以……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • DNS劫持和HTTP劫持，相同么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402910 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-13 13:10
<ibodi> 好的，听天由命。安心知足吧。至少 ubuntu 给装成了。
<yq> sjd: 我是小白……在网络这一块
<ibodi> 88
<worm> IwwI: 我用irssi -c -n -w 都能连接得上服务器。
<IwwI> worm: port 错了
<worm> 啊？
<IwwI> worm: 7070那行删了
<worm> 好了。谢谢……为什么会有7070？
<IwwI> worm: 7070是 ssl 端口
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 咆哮啥
<sjd> 怎么走U盘系统呢
<sjd> 我用ubuntu做优盘系统无法启动，启动的时候就一个光标在屏幕上闪，不停的读取U盘
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 格式化城extfat
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 然后 下载 puppyiso
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 接着 用puppy安装器选择 好 下一步 下一步 就成了
<worm> 为什么kk会有"Broken pipe ./irc.rb:98:in `write'\n./irc.rb:98:in `block in ping'"
<worm> 而且不停的出all channel nick count : 0……
<IwwI> worm: 打开 irc.rb , 看第98行
<IwwI> worm: 估计是连接断开了
<IwwI> worm: 98行是发送 ping 命令
 * adam8157 壮哉我大巴萨
<MeaCulpa> adaam: ..
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 学习fortran中遇到的简单问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402913 例:一个式 ax2+bx+c=0 的 fortran 程序(本程序并不完善,请指出原因) Program root a=1.0 b=3.0 c=2.0 d=b**2-4*a*c r1=(-b+sqrt(d))/2.0*a) r2=(-b-sqrt(d))//(2.0*a) write(*,*) r1,r2 end 以上是题目，我运行了一下，是有错误的，看了下 …
<huntxu> adam8157: 你有份做mir？
<adam8157> huntxu: no
<huntxu> roylez_: 吃豬肉了沒
<adam8157> huntxu: mir和kernel没关系吧
<huntxu> adam8157:  誰知道你節操還在不在
<huntxu> adam8157: hamo一定是去做mir了
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: neither
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我删symantec折腾了1礼拜
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 极其烂
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 掉队的代价真大
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: lol
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我们这里从antiVirus+firewall过渡到Client Security过渡到Engpoint Sec, 我还在第一阶段...
<tryit> adam8157, 好久不见啊
<adam8157> tryit: 侬好
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 测那
<tryit> adam8157, 最近很忙吗，好长时间不见你来了
<adam8157> tryit: 忙啊, 不是很忙, 但是吹水太耗费精力
<tryit> adam8157, 何为“吹水”？？？？？？
<tryit> adam8157, 让人浮想联翩啊
<adam8157> tryit: 聊闲天
<adam8157> tryit: 你想太多了
<tryit> adam8157, o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<adam8157> tryit: 淫才
<tryit> adam8157, 刚发现我的xchat的log里有用户名和密码……
<adam8157> tryit: 给nickserv发的?
<tryit> adam8157, 恩
<tryit> adam8157, 明文保存的……
<adam8157> tryit: sure
<MeaCulpa> 贴出来看看
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: +1
<tryit> 注册时的用户名和密码以及邮箱都记录在案
<tryit> fuck...
<IwwI> tryit: 怕被垃圾邮件骚扰?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 没事在~下面搜一下，密码全部mask掉
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 有必要弄个git的钩子之类，万一dotfile里密码被push上去~~
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我就是find-grep ~密码的
<IwwI> grep 'mypasswd' * -R
<\cx> IwwI: mypasswd 那里填什么?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: gaoji蛋又来啦
<IwwI> \cx: ...
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
<IwwI> rm .bash_history
<worm> 话说kk支持服务器密码而不是NickServ吗？
<IwwI> worm: 好像只能 NickServ
<worm> 那服务器有密码怎么办？
<IwwI> worm: 没研究过,估计很复杂吧
<worm> ……
<IwwI> grep -I 忽略2进制文件
<IwwI> worm: 用freenode吧,支持 NickServ 的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 喝茶去否
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: awk里如何在{}里面替换某个变量 类似sed里 s///这样
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: sub或者gsub
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: for eg?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan:      |sub(regex,replacement)	       NAWK, GAWK      |
<MeaCulpa>      |sub(regex,replacement,string)    NAWK, GAWK      |
<MeaCulpa>      |gsub(regex,replacement)	       NAWK, GAWK      |
<MeaCulpa>      |gsub(regex,replacement,string)   NAWK, GAWK      |
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我要把 ldd xx.bin 替换成 readelf -d  xx.bin | awk '/NEEDED/{ print $5}' 这里print $5需要替换下左右两边的[]以后输出
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: printf '壕人人' | awk '{gsub("人", "蛋", $0); print}'
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: nnnnnd
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: ok
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 小小输入法怎么安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402916 小小输入法怎么样？我现在用的是fcitx，想转为小小输入法应该怎么修改配置文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2013-03-13 14:58
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 教学需要，干嘛，叠字能说明gsub与sub的不同之处
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: regex也可以， printf '壕' | awk '{gsub("$", "蛋", $0); print}'
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那只想输出$5 并且要修改过的呢?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 替换全文还是替换$5
<yunfan> 替换$5 并且只输出替换后的$5
<MeaCulpa> sub(regex, replace, $5); print $5嘛
<MeaCulpa> sub是替换一次，gsub是替换所有occurance
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: èµ°..
<yunfan> ok 正则里的引用可以使用 \1 \2嘛？
<MeaCulpa> 貌似不行
<MeaCulpa> 我没试过
<yunfan> 这个正则好变态 sed都可以啊
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: awk唯一的优势就是你可以认为输入已经被砍成段了。
<\cx> qiao: ping.
<qiao> \cx: pong
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 我有电脑a和b, 两台都是在nat后面, 有什么办法能让我从b连ssh到a吗?
<Test> 端口转发
<\cx> Test: 两台都是在nat后面的, 需要自己打洞, 太麻烦了吧. 如果没有现成的工具的话.
<Test> \cx: 貌似只能端口转发了，a的NAT设置转发到a
<Test> b连路由就行了吧2
<\cx> Test: 我动不了a的陆游设置. 公司的, 不让碰.
<Test> \cx: 那我估计没别的容易点的办法了
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 想到了, 找一台公网ip的机器做跳转.
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 熟悉rsync吗？请教个问题
<tryit> 用rsync同步一个单独的文件时，如何删除目标目录下不相关的其它文件？
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 恩
<MeaCulpa> tryit: --delete
<adam8157> tryit: 慎
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 不行，--delete只有在同步一个目录时起作用
<tryit> adam8157, 我用-nv
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你那一个文件所在的目录，还有其他文件？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 不知道了，自己rm~~
<tryit> MeaCulpa, ...只能脚本了，我以为有这样的选项
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 有免费的ssh服务器推荐吗? 带公网ip的.
<MeaCulpa> \cx: shellcjb?
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 哦, 对!
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: function ldd () { readelf -d $1 | awk '/NEEDED/{gsub(/^\[|\]$/, "", $5); print $5}'; };
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你是要显示so
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是啊 ldd实现有风险嘛
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: readlf输出的东西，前面还会有中括号么
<yunfan> 是
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: readelf -d /bin/ls |  awk -vFS=' \[|\]$' 'NF > 2 {print $2}'
<MeaCulpa> 这样比较awkish, 你那样比较Cish
<yunfan> 哦 我本来就不awkish
<yunfan> 那我明白了 你把fs设置为 [或者]
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 急求帮助： Ubuntu10.04 编译安装mysql-6.0.0-alpha 源代码问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402923 本人在Ubuntu10.04 编译安装mysql-6.0.0-alpha遇到了如下问题： 执行 sudo make 最后结果如下： mysql.cc: In function ‘void print_table_data(MYSQL_RES*)’: mysql.cc:2355: error: ‘max’ was not declared  …
<MeaCulpa> 我一般要用到sub之类之前，就会回头想自己的列分割符号是不是还有斟酌的余地
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: FS是空格+[和]加行尾
<MeaCulpa> 比单纯[ ] 稍微安全点
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你这个应该只能特定到我这个例子上 没有so名字里带[的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: awk本来就是hardcode
<yunfan> 要是带个任意这些字符 就会出问题吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 也是 我是太软件工程了 额
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: so就不能带空格么...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: so可以带？？？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 文件名本来就可以带空格
<MeaCulpa> 我不知道make会怎样，单纯文件来说，空格没问题阿
<MeaCulpa> escape一下咯，Windows下面不是一大把么~~
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: win下确实如此 那看来要挂
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 大数据可以用match: awk '/NEEDED/ { if (match($5,"\[.*\]")) {print substr($5,RSTART+1,RLENGTH-2);} }';
<iFvwm> https://github.com/zester/Quantum
<kk> iFvwm ⇪ ti: zester/Quantum · GitHub
<MeaCulpa> sub 对内存有写操作
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: match会快点还是怎么？
<MeaCulpa> match的正则会慢点，输出会快点
<yunfan> 哦 这样
<MeaCulpa> 不过凡事摊上正则都是最后的办法，能不用尽量不用，宁可hardcode
<MeaCulpa> 只有pl用户才对正则津津乐道
<MeaCulpa> :)
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: well 其实我也喜欢正则
<yunfan> 我比较喜欢selector这种模式
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 那你sed阿
<yunfan> 其实不光是正则 xpath css selector都可以
<yunfan> 我只是讨厌显示的写字符串查找的动作
<IwwI> > '122'.gsub(/(.)\1/,'A2')
<kk> IwwI, 1A2
<danise_> how to
<IwwI> > '122'.gsub(/(.)\1/) { 'A2' + $1 }
<kk> IwwI, 1A22
<iFvwm> 额。破ruby这语法奇特了。
<\cx> iFvwm: 破ee... 两个内网的机器, 怎么ssh链接过去?
<IwwI> iFvwm: 这是 hashell 的语法吧
<yunfan> iFvwm: 这没啥吧 就是自动获得基类的方法而已
<iFvwm> 难道当成函数？ {}
<IwwI> iFvwm: {} 是一个语句块, block
<yunfan> lua那本书里讲得很透彻 说了 这类xx.yy的语法糖不过是  yy(xx, ...)
<iFvwm> 没见过
<iFvwm> \cx: nnnd 自己man
<\cx> iFvwm: 两个机器在不同的内网... man上面有?
<IwwI> \cx: 需要路由器NET
<IwwI> NAT
<iFvwm> block，缺省代入最后的参数位置
<\cx> IwwI: nat?
<iFvwm> ?
<IwwI> iFvwm: 位置是函数里面 yield 关键字的位置
<iFvwm> 你(//)就完成了啊
<iFvwm> 没关键字
<IwwI> http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=ruby+yield
<kk> IwwI ⇪ ti: ruby yield - Google 搜尋
<IwwI> iFvwm: gsub函数里面有yield.  if block_given? ; yield ; end
<iFvwm> 看了。明显ruby被perl晦涩了啊。
<IwwI> ..
<iFvwm> 搞出蛮多不同的了
<IwwI> 感觉很好用的
<iFvwm> 就是不会的，完全看不懂嘛。
<IwwI> iFvwm: 肯定添加了很多用法
<IwwI> iFvwm: 很多类似 proc lambda 我根本不去学,因为用不到
<iFvwm> 不要学语法的，才舒服
<IwwI> iFvwm: 还好, 学的东西不多,3天入门
<iFvwm> 围棋还号称7日入门。
<iFvwm> lol
<\cx> MeaCulpa: cjb的不行...
<IwwI> 嗯
<iFvwm> libxcomposite1的库，有人会？
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 我想用cjb的ssh当作跳转, 不过, cjb的ssh里面不用再ssh到别的机器上面了.
<MeaCulpa> \cx: 不知
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 那还有啥办法能ssh上一个处在内网的机器吗?
<MeaCulpa> \cx: 不知道了，端口映射，接力
<\cx> MeaCulpa: :-(
<\cx> MeaCulpa: ToT
<IwwI> \cx: 用 udp 穿墙
<\cx> IwwI: 自己手动打洞, 然后跟ssh整合???
<\cx> IwwI: 还是有现成的工具?
<IwwI> \cx: 用ruby写个 UDPServer 用来穿墙,然后ssh到本机 ruby的TCPServer
<IwwI> \cx: 不知可行不可行
<\cx> IwwI: 很难, 因为如果不是全圆锥的nat网络, 就一定需要中介服务器.
<IwwI> UDPServer数据包转发到TCPServer  <=>
<IwwI> \cx: udp 穿墙 是需要一台打洞服务器的
<IwwI> 中介
<IwwI> 打完后就不需要中介了
<\cx> IwwI: 全圆锥的nat是不需要的.
<yunfan> 问题是打洞也需要路由支持
<\cx> IwwI: 我要是有中介服务器, 那就有简单的多的办法了.
<\cx> yunfan: 有vps借来用不? 我就上半小时的irc而已.
<\cx> yunfan: 不会占用你流量的.
<IwwI> \cx: 中介服务器很多,比如 gae
<roylez_> \cx: ssh -t host_A ssh host_B
<roylez_> \cx: 或者配ssh的 ProxyCommand
<\cx> roylez_: 坏席, 你真好...
<\cx> roylez_: 我先去man一下...
<MeaCulpa> ssh proxyCommand +1
<IwwI> gae 好像不行
<yunfan> \cx: 放心 如今不怕流量了 linode刚把所有instanse的流量额度x10了
<\cx> yunfan: :-) 不过我irc跟boss聊点儿东西而已, 想帮你多用点儿流量也挺难的... cat 一个大二进制文件过去.
<\cx> yunfan: 不过估计我的boss要灭了我.
<MeaCulpa> dd过去...dd到boss的喇叭...
<roylez_> \cx: ssh bosss_host 'cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp'
<\cx> roylez_: 我连不上 boss_host....
<\cx> roylez_: 而且, dsp都没有了吧... oss时代得了.
<roylez_> \cx: 我还用alsa
<roylez_> \cx: intel HDA太难在oss下面搞定了
<\cx> roylez_: :-(
<MeaCulpa> 有dsp的都是古董/倒霉蛋／游戏玩家了
<yunfan> dsp简单么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不懂
<sjd_zeus> 哎
 * sjd_zeus 我的win8终于让我给玩崩溃鸟
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • fcitx 与 KDE程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402929 很多像firefox，或其它不基于KDE的程序都能用fcitx，但是kubuntu自带的kate，konsole，rekonq等无法调用fcitx，我用im-switch查看，已经选中fcitx ,其中一个原因是: /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/zh_CN文件里红色一行应该是这样的，而不是fcitx。 XIM …
<onlylove> 说起来，自从NT6以后，真的很少见到NT崩溃了
<yunfan> onlylove: 底层怎么会烂呢 主要还是上面的决策 比如 一个inux发行版默认root登进去  :]
<linan> 有人向维基捐过款么？
<linan> 我想向维基捐款，但不知道怎么捐
<endle> linan, 你有paypal？
<linan> 没有
<endle> linan, 维基上提供了几种捐助方式？
<linan> 我看那好几种方法，貌似都不适合我呀
<linan> 我只有支付宝，建行的网银
<CyrusYzGTt> 慶賀一下，ibus-libpinyin 終於修復好了。
<kaio> !
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] libpinyin ?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 救急！！我是小白啊，不知道卸载什么了，现在无法打开系统设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402931 各位大神，不知道咋回事儿，我好像是卸载了亚马逊那个软件，然后给我说要连带卸载好多，卸载完之后发现无法打开系统本身的设置了。右键也进入不了更改壁 …
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 希望他们能把ibus给修掉
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 为么？
<add_> hello 大家好
 * cherrot 肺疼
<roylez> cherrot: 被谁顶了？
<cherrot> roylez, 帝都的空气
<cherrot> 这个世界上为毛有这么多的XSS...
<roylez> cherrot: 顶你个费肺
<jiam> 用啥ibus
<jiam> fcitx多好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 各个服务的初始化环境配置文件放在什么目录下？/etc/sysconfig/？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402932 <鸟哥linux私房菜>里说： “/etc/sysconfig/* ：各服务的初始化环境配置文件 几乎所有的服务都会将初始化的一些选项讴定写入到这个目录下，举例来说，登录档的 s …
<imtxc> 请教一下我把 id_rsd.pub 添加到了另外一台机器的 authorized_keys 里面， ssh登陆的时候还是要问我密码呢？log这样的http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5610309/
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: Ubuntu Pastebin
<fdb713> imtxc: 检查.ssh以及authorized_keys目录权限  如果是centos检查是否安装了openssh-client
<imtxc> fdb713: 服务器需要安装 openssh-client么也
<imtxc> fdb713: 应该不是需要client的原因，因为我把pub key添加到root用户的 authorized_keys里面之后就可以不需要密码登陆
<wiiw> http://blog.licess.org/sshd_config/
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: sshd_config配置 详解 - Licess's Blog
<imtxc> fdb713: 谢谢了，原来是 authorized_keys 权限太高了
<wiiw> o
<\cx> yunfan: 123system的 control panel, 选哪个好?  webmin 还是 kloxo/lxadmin?
<yunfan> cx 我忘了 我连密码都没改 就有个key就行了
<\cx> yunfan: ok!
<\cx> cherrot: ping
<\cx> cherrot: 在不在?
<cherrot> \cx, overtime now
<lpy> 。。。
<worm> 话说除了kk和supy以外还有什么比较容易配置的IRC Bot？我只要它能检测类似"hello"/"test"这类关键字并回复，或者在链接后面加上网页名称就可以了。
<\cx> worm: 我有一个小函数, 你要看看吗? 很简陋. 几行.
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • about error for fluxgui and redshift http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402934 sorry I do not know how to install input on arch linux the problem is When I try to start fluxgui, It states: “fluxgui is already running, exiting”, and does not start. if I sudo fluxgui, the error is No protocol specified /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/ …
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed, 在呢
<worm> \cx: 当然要……
<worm> 参考下嘛……
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed, 在呢
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed, 在呢
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed, 在呢
<kk> gebjgd: .. ..
<worm> 或者有没有办法把kk优化下，让它收到信息就立即回复啊？
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • MPI_ABORT was invoked on rank 5 in communicator MPI_COMM_WOR http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402936 -------------------------------------------------------------------------- MPI_ABORT was invoked on rank 5 in communicator MPI_COMM_WORLD with errorcode 1. NOTE: invoking MPI_ABORT causes Open MPI to kill all MPI processes. You may or may not …
<worm> 例如“有人吗”的时候马上回复“没有人”什么的，不要让我感觉打了test之后还要很久才会出现点点点……
<roylez> ...
<wiiw> worm: 马上回复只有修改 default.conf 里面的 $delay_say
<roylez> cherrot: 肉坨渣
<wiiw> worm: $msg_delay = 15 #默认发言延时
<roylez> cherrot: 插件呢？
<wiiw> worm: $minsaytime = 6 #最快6秒发言一次， 这个也改成0
<lainme> roylez: 有什么好事没
<worm> 为什么kk会出现什么都没干的情况？
<wiiw> worm: 因为默认的6秒还没到
<worm> 我都改了啊……
<worm> 然后就x.empty, must be lose conn了……
<wiiw> worm: 连接断了
<worm> 之前在讲话的时候连接也没断啊……而且我的IRSSI也没断啊……
<wiiw> 把 x.empty 那行注释掉试试、
<wiiw> worm: 那行是判断收到的数据包是不是空包，是就认为连接断了，300秒后会自动重连的 sleep 300 那行删了吧。
<worm> 不知道为什么，自从我把点点点改成了自己的话之后就输入test也没反映了……
<wiiw> worm: 发到 paste.com 看看
<alvin_rx1> Title: PASTE.COM - smart, insightful cultural commentary on music, movies, technology and more. (@ paste.com)
<worm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610529/ irc.rb
<wiiw> worm: 看不出有什么问题
<wiiw> worm: 直接把这行改成 say( '么有人，你悲剧了' ) 这样试试
<wiiw> worm: 126行是 say(s) 的定义， 把里面的 isaid 删了
<wiiw> 128: def say(s,chan=@channel)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • DNS劫持和DNS污染相同么，怎样防止？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402939 http://www.williamlong.info/archives/3356.html 解决方法 　　对于DNS劫持，可以采用使用国外公认的DNS服务器解决。例如OpenDNS（208.67.222.222）或GoogleDNS（8.8.8.8）。 　　对于DNS污染，可以说，个人用户很 …
<worm> wiiw: 好吧……还是不对……kk用的是什么库来发送信息啊？
<worm> 和IRC有关的是什么库？似乎不是irc_user.rb
<wiiw> worm: 用到是直接TCPSocket.open(@server, @port)
<wiiw> worm: 搜索irc.rb里面的 send(
<worm> 哦……我得考虑下重写部分了……
<wiiw> worm: 哦
<wiiw> worm: irc协议很简单，你可以把所有打印语句反注释: print puts p pp
<inode_lf> ls
<leaveboy> hm
 * leyle 今天又是美好的一天
<xjiujiu> 有玩unity3d的么？
<eexpress> nnnd
<worm> xjiujiu: Unity可配置性太差，我都回去玩fluxbox了……
<worm> 但是有什么问题么?
<wiiw> 我用 metricy
<roylez> wiiw: 啥？？？
<wiiw> roylez: gnome最经典的版本 metricy
<roylez> wiiw: metacity？
<wiiw> 哦对
<leaveboy> awesome
<bigcat> 大家好
<kk> bigcat, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<worm> bigcat, 好.. .  ㍭..
<wiiw> worm: 812行左右，Thread.exit if $otherbot_said 这行删掉
<worm> 哦
<wiiw> worm: 不然遇到其他bot发言时，很可能退出线程。
<wiiw> http://teahour.fm/
<kk> wiiw s, ⇪ Teahour.fm
<fengshi> - -
<fengshi> 大家好
<kk> fengshi, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<mike-w> anyone online?
<mike-w> fontconfig warning 怎么处理？
<mike-w> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/90-fonts-nanum.conf", line 26: Having multiple <family> in <alias> isn't supported and may not works as expected
<maplebeats> mike-w, 把它删了
<mike-w> maplebeats, which?
<maplebeats> mike-w, 就是出错的那个文件啊
<mike-w> maplebeats, == sure?
<maplebeats> mike-w, 删了再说
<mike-w> maplebeats, 都是link
<maplebeats> mike-w, 删掉
<mike-w> maplebeats, settled, thx
<roylez> gfrog: http://jfdin.com/
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ JFDIN - Just Fucking Do It Now.
<inode_lf> 五笔字型
<badegg> hi
<kk> badegg, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<badegg> 请教下：socat实现端口映射和iptables实现端口映射有啥区别？
<badegg> http://cqfish.blog.51cto.com/622299/138690
<kk> badegg ⇪ ti: linux 端口映射 - 网海过客 - 51CTO技术博客
<badegg> http://salomi.blog.51cto.com/389282/272809
<badegg> 为啥两者很不一样？
<badegg> 为啥irc到还没xmpp群活跃呢？
<badegg> 奇怪
<badegg> 人数和使用方便性，都应该是irc略胜一筹啊
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • uT 的team deathmatch模式为啥我总是spectator? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402947 连接上互联网上的服务器后，我按ESC 选player,然后再选team select,啥反应也没有啊，没出来选择队伍的选项，怎么回事啊。。。 现在我只能玩 Free for all模式。。。 自己局域网建一个，ES …
<maplebeats> badegg, 因为没人gaoji
<badegg> lesbian？
<badegg> 哈
<badegg> 不过，irc的人气真的不行啊
<badegg> xmpp群倒是热闹的很
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<nopcall> ls
<gebjgd> ofan, 干嘛呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rx1, 干嘛呢
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 编译中
<gebjgd> 编译什么
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] nestopia
<gebjgd> 直接用community/fceux 完事
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 那模拟器 不支持中文游戏
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 兼容的不好
<gebjgd> 支持啊
<gebjgd> 我基本上都用android玩
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 孔明传 试试
<gebjgd> 直接手机上玩
<gebjgd> arch上的nestopia在源里  无需编译
<gebjgd> 你的ubuntu弱爆了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 都一样
<gebjgd> 一样什么？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 都是一个东西
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 有啥不同么
<gebjgd> 源给力
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 干嘛要纠结软件的安装 ？
<gebjgd> 当然不同
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 无所谓
<gebjgd> 滚动更新的才是系统
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 好久不更新才是系统
<gebjgd> 直接用win95算了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] gentoo不是更好
<gebjgd> gentoo需要编译
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 还能回滚
<gebjgd> arch也能
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 能单个软件滚动
<gebjgd> arch也能
<gebjgd> 只要你想
<alvin_rx1> 只滚 glib ？
<gebjgd> abs
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 对我来说都一样
<gebjgd> @hhjj98：有一群猪，放着现成的路不走，说是邪路，非要摸着石头过河。结果，全淹死了。
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] linux用了很多版本了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 最简单的 还是ubuntu
<gebjgd> @avb001：沙逼北京，猪投上海。刚看到个横批绝了：弱治中国！
<piggybox_> 囧
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 最简单？…… 何以见得？……碰到个问题不得不自己重新编译的……呃……
<gebjgd> 说ubuntu简单的都是高手
<alvin_rxg> zZ: 拜见高手
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我的本本上不用花很多时间去部署 双显卡 和 桌面等问题
<alvin_rxg> 还是 debian 简单，除了 viewnior 这软件没有， google-chrome, skype 另外安装， 其他都是源里的东西
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] ubuntu很不错
<alvin_rxg> 硬件问题是一次性的问题…… 软件问题才是大头……
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你不能不承认 ubuntu是桌面版本里面做的最好的
<alvin_rxg> 至少 1204 我不承认……
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 用多了你就知道了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你用的不够多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<alvin_rxg> 找到满意的就可以了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你太嫩 被高手嘲笑了巴？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 把lfs玩转了在来说
<alvin_rxg> lfs 还不是文档和编译的问题？其他还要玩啥？
<knownbad> Debian确实比较不会坏。
<knownbad> 但也是进展最慢的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 因为没什么更新
<knownbad> 这也是。
<knownbad> 你还在美国混？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上周六到家的
<knownbad> 老婆呢？  何时预产？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美国客户对我过于满意 以至于想长久留我在美国
<gebjgd> knownbad, 5月  说了8遍了
<knownbad> 你可以的，你已被资本主义腐化了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 腐化什么
<knownbad> 我从不记你说的话。
<gebjgd> @na_sheishei：中午吃饭聊天时一老太太同事说天安门上“伟大光荣正确的中国共产党万岁”下面应该加一行小字“中国共产党宣”这水平太高了。
<knownbad> 老婆看的个东航的广告，武汉直飞美国旧金山。。。在上海停留两个小时。
<piggybox_> $?
<knownbad> RMB8000左右
<knownbad> 我这次从洛杉矶飞台湾再武汉$1286.
<piggybox_> 去年我爸妈从上海飞到三番也要8k
<knownbad> 老婆说要投奔自由下。
<knownbad> 所以说嘛，他妈的骗人广告。
<cleamoon> 怎么那么贵...
<knownbad> 我五年前就从武汉飞上海再洛杉矶了，哪来的直飞？
<knownbad> 这次因为停留台湾所以没得买优惠价。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你帮忙申请个台胞证啊
<knownbad> 要不网上盯着点可以买到好价位。  我买过了双程$680.
<piggybox_> 台胞证有什么用处？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 不需要，只要是国外的连票到国内。
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 入籍之后可以弄个台胞证啊
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 你还是中国人
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 本来就是中国人啊
<knownbad> 如不是连票，得要港澳台胞证才能达机到国内。
<cleamoon> 入籍了就不需要台胞证了吧
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 大陆不承认双国籍
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 当然需要
<cleamoon> 干嘛用？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 回国方便啊
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 是不承认，但有这个台胞证能干嘛？回国不用签证？
<cleamoon> 同问
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 恩 飞台北 之后直飞北京
<knownbad> 可以经由港澳台再回国。
<piggybox_> 不需要签证？这么好啊
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 你这都不知道？ 白在美国混了
<gebjgd> piggybox_, fivesheep 透露的
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 只知道可以申请民国绿卡
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 那就够了
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 我以为台胞证是大陆发的呢
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 有长居就可以申请绿卡了
<knownbad> 是大陆发的。
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 但是没有意义  入籍了 才有用
<cleamoon> 入籍了台胞郑还存在吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 当然  台湾允许 双国籍
<knownbad> gebjgd: ？
<knownbad> 屁啦。
<piggybox_> 我还是不太明白，是不是要先加入台湾籍（或者永居）然后再去申请台胞证？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 错。。。
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 错  你入美籍  申请台胞证
<cleamoon> ...那没中国国籍还能申请台胞证吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 可以
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 但这不是大陆发的么？我和台湾又没关系，也能伪装成台胞？
<knownbad> 台胞证只能配合台湾护照使用。
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 你刚知道啊
<knownbad> 其实叫做旅行证件。
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 自己去看详细的规定
<knownbad> 台胞证得以台湾护照申请。
<piggybox_> 好吧。。。
<piggybox_> gebjgd: knownbad你们两个说的不太一样，困惑
<cleamoon> 哪里有规定？是大陆还是台湾？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你说的是港澳台通行证吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 只要在外国有长居的人都可以申请
<knownbad> 是去港澳台旅行用的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox_ http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-333-94225-1.shtml
<kk> gebjgd s, ⇪ 教海外的大陆人怎么拿台湾护照~~~~~~~~_台湾_天涯论坛
<knownbad> 这个奇了，美国护照得申请中国签证。
<knownbad> 你爷爷的。。。
<cleamoon> knownbad, 你不知道？
<piggybox_> 哈哈，这不是对大陆的“招安”政策嘛
<cleamoon> 其实就是得一个台湾护照呀
<knownbad> 又是另类的统战。。。
<cleamoon> 这个护照有时间限制吗？
<knownbad> 这个台湾有点自恋。
<knownbad> 所有的护照都有时间限制。
<cleamoon> 只是旅游的话，欧洲一般不需要那些护照
<cleamoon> knownbad, 我指的是一段时间不用就取消
<knownbad> 但用台胞证确实省钱些。我就可以省$130.
<knownbad> 没这回事。
<piggybox_> “其申请的中华民国海外护照有效期为3年” 才3年
<cleamoon> 台胞证去大陆免签吗？
<piggybox_> 这个是核心问题
<knownbad> 台胞证是护照的附加证件。
<knownbad> 可能在国内旅行是可以当主要证件吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆怎么样了？
<knownbad> 我第一次从美国飞中国护照和台胞证都得查。
<knownbad> 休了她。
<knownbad> 她梦想着去台北101和逛夜市。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 海外华侨可以申请归化台湾吧
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 看情况
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我刚有朋友去台湾玩回来 说那小吃好吃又便宜
<fivesheep> 街上的台妹都很养眼
<knownbad> 妈的，你就会射冷箭。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 干嘛要？
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你就是想找个台妹
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你太挫了.... 要去大陆讨老婆..
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 台妹好啊.. 说话软绵绵的
<fivesheep> 听着都...
<fivesheep> 听着骨头都酥了
<piggybox_> 去台湾会不会被抓去服兵役
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你也32的人了  该抓紧了
<knownbad> 大陆妹子好啊。  我倒没什么歧视。  真要有什么选择的话可能就近好些吧。
<knownbad> 美国也有华人只认识的不多。
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 32了？呵呵
<fivesheep> 大陆丈母娘太可怕
<knownbad> piggybox_: 不会。
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 你以为
<fivesheep> 大学毕业都差不多10年了
<knownbad> 我丈母娘蛮好的。
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 打算名垂青史呀？
<fivesheep> 因为你有房有车, 还有美国护照. .丈母娘当然好拉.. 如果你 没房没车, 父母又没双亡.. 在国内早就被丈母娘给否决了
<knownbad> piggybox_: 没户籍的海外华人没兵役问题，但同时也没什么福利。
<cleamoon> 我也申请归化台湾吧
<fivesheep> knownbad: 还需要什么福利.. 台湾的美食, 关键是台妹 已经是最大的福利
<cleamoon> +1，吃的就是福利
<knownbad> fivesheep: 应该不会，她只希望有个白痴娶了她女儿。。。。哈哈哈
<piggybox_> 。。。
<knownbad> 我是来错了频道是不？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你没见识过..
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你买房子了？
<knownbad> 是有蛮差的。。。老婆朋友的亲妈就是。  这次又把她介绍去了寮国。
<knownbad> 没钱。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 装
<piggybox_> “持中华民国海外护照在台无户籍人士欲前往台湾旅游及定居,需事先向台湾驻外办事处申请,每次停留时间为3个月,可延期一次。”
<knownbad> 真是，这几个月就花了不少。
<piggybox_> 这还不如免签呢，就是回大陆方便些
<cleamoon> piggybox_, 去大陆呢？
<piggybox_> “取得中华民国海外护照后可以向各地的中国大使馆申请”中华人民共和国旅行证”做为返回中国大陆的旅行证件,其有效期为2年,在有效期内可多次无限制的出入中国大陆并居留。”
<fivesheep> 这比美国护照好使 lol
<cleamoon> 好的
<cleamoon> 我去弄一个
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 因为现在的长居 据说也要回国签证了
<knownbad> 咦，中华民国护照和中华民国海外护照可能不一样。。。。
<knownbad> 我的是中华民国护照但在海外更换的。
<knownbad> 或是更改了？  这我得查查。
<piggybox_> 台湾护照是不是深蓝色的？
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 也就是说 你拿了美国绿卡 你以后也要办签证了
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 我是加拿大护照
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 你入了加拿大了？
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 为什么在美国待着
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 不能来美国么
<knownbad> 加拿大好多了。
<knownbad> 社保好啊。
<knownbad> piggybox_: 小国是绿色的。
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 你能在美国待多久啊
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 美国不安全啊
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 和老婆在一起
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 你老婆是美国护照？‘’
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 不是
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 美国绿卡
<knownbad> 最好用的是德国护照。  免签证的国家多些。
<cleamoon> 欧盟的都很多
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是么？
<knownbad> 只护照来说德国好用。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 擦  国外身份比北京户口好拿多了
<knownbad> 那是你没当官。
<piggybox_> 我上海户口已经被作废了
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 当然了  兲朝不承认双国籍
<fivesheep> piggybox_: 亏了吧.. 上海户口价值十万
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 除了台湾护照？
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 恩
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 北京户口也值钱啊
<fivesheep> 北京那是有钱也买不到
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 所以啊  犹豫中
<piggybox_> fivesheep: 才十万？
<fivesheep> piggybox_: 保守估计?
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 你也够傻的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, y？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 入毛籍
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 北京户口没了巴
<cleamoon> 我要户口没用
<piggybox_> fivesheep: 不知道，以前可以在上海买房子拿户口，后来这个政策被取消了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你犹豫个鸡巴........ 北京户口对住在中国的人有些实质性的好处.. 特别是小孩教育
<fivesheep> 对你有啥好处?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我又不住北京
<fivesheep> 德国读书免费
<fivesheep> 所以说, 你犹豫啥
<cleamoon> 我要学的课不是瑞典国籍上不了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 也是
<piggybox_> 上海户口读书还是不够，还得有房才能就近入学
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 北京人读大学比别的地方的容易多了, 分数低不说, 本身教育质量也更高
<knownbad> cleamoon: 国防工业？
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 洗脑教育
<cleamoon> knownbad, 所有顶尖科技都不让上...
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我倒觉得 北京来的人被洗脑得还少一些
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 是么？
<fivesheep> 倒是一些边远地方来的人, 被洗得更彻底
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 另外频道里的那个pip还说要回国报销祖国呢
<fivesheep> 广州, 上海, 北京之类的地方 信息更流通
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 操.....
<fivesheep> 你也碰到这个sb pip了啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, pip是南方人
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 他在饿裸死
<fivesheep> 麻痹的.. 我block他好几年了
<fivesheep> 我知道啊
<cleamoon> ...
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 人傻没办法
<fivesheep> 他在  #mandarin 频道成天宣传中国啥啥啥的
<cleamoon> 还有这频道？
<fivesheep> 然后还去 russian 频道宣传 中国比老毛子强大很多笔
<cleamoon> 五毛宗师？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 这人真是极品了..
<piggybox_> orz
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 人傻 没办法
<fivesheep> 早几年的时候 我还跟他谈论一下.. 后来我干脆ignore他了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你在哪个频道碰到他的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, #archlinux-cn
<fivesheep> lol
<knownbad> archlinux-cn那个？
<knownbad> 哦。
<cleamoon> 唉，我还苦口婆心的和他说了5h...
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我后来意识到他是个XX
<fivesheep> 操..... 看来大家都是苦主啊
<fivesheep> 不说不知道.. 一说大家都认识这个sb pip
<piggybox_> 你们太较真了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, block了他
<gebjgd> fivesheep, XD
<fivesheep> 我早ignore了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我是哪个频道的op
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我是那个频道的op
<knownbad> 他不也是吗？
<fivesheep> 我也ban过他. 不过mandarin, 在回答一些中文相关的问题方面 他还是可以
<fivesheep> 所以我后来只是自己ignore他算了
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 那个都不会就真是纯sb了
<fivesheep> 我都感觉你在侮辱sb了
<cleamoon> ...确实
<kk>  05:03
<gebjgd> 日的  困了
<gebjgd> 准备上床睡觉
<cleamoon> 自己睡吗？
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 那pip基本就是一个有党性, 没人性的样板
<cleamoon> 那厮成天就是说要从战略的角度讲
<cleamoon> 然后成天认为中国分分秒就灭了周围
<cleamoon> 和金三胖一样的货
<cleamoon> 是不是金三胖的小号？
<fivesheep> lol
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 肚子饿了。
<cleamoon> 吃
<gebjgd> 哎 我的一个大学女同学真是不错
<gebjgd> 当然没搞上  亏了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在才五点半。
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你一定喜欢
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 给我
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 昨天这个时候，我饿得喝了几口白酒。然后胃病犯了一天。
<cleamoon> 我还缺几个妹子
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 几个……
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 你毛还没干呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 没钱 没房的
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 人家才看不上你呢
<cleamoon> 你怎么知道我刚撸完
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 她就喜欢你这么有味道的老男人
<gebjgd> 老婆催着睡觉
<gebjgd> 睡觉
<fivesheep> Oo
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 老男人...有味道...
<fivesheep> 哥还年轻
<cleamoon> 哥才年轻
<fivesheep> 你那是毛都没长齐
<cleamoon> 我体毛很丰富
<cleamoon> xchat怎么关的进出信息...
<jiero> hi
<kk> jiero, 好.. .  ㍞ 
<jiero> 老头们
 * jiero 想参加 http://www.beijing-open-party.org/
<knownbad> 射胶活动？
<jiero> knownbad: 恩。要不断发射胶水
<jiero> knownbad: 把所有想要连起来的粘住
<jiero> knownbad: 哦。发明民用胶水枪 -
<knownbad> 我老了不行了。
<knownbad> 你年轻人多射些吧。
<jiero> knownbad: 额。和年纪没关系吧。
<jiero> knownbad: 你还没到 64岁呢。
<jiero> knownbad: 就把70岁当上限吧。
<inode_lf> hello
<kk> inode_lf, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<knownbad> 泻泻你的安慰。
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 心里没钱。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-14
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04怎么安装锐捷客户端，我们学校有下载的，可是下载的打不开，请牛人指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403720 请牛人指导呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 小兔.2 — 2013-03-14 7:56
<MeaCulpa> .
<imtxc> 大家早
<qiao> morning .
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 上海办英语六级Q：94371688【卓越&品质】... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403756 上海办英语六级Q：94371688【卓越&品质】... 辽宁办英语六级成绩单Q：94371688【卓越&品质】... 江苏办英语六级Q：94371688【卓越&品质】... 天津办英语六级成绩单Q：94371688【卓越&品质】...  …
<kingbo> 早上好
<freeayu> morning
<qiao> 请教一个问题，bash下，${#num} 中 num前面的#表示什么意思？
<qiao> \cx ...
<\cx> qiao: 不会.
<qiao> \cx: 哦，我查查bash的手册。。
<\cx> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/229434.htm
<kk> \cx ⇪ ti: [截图]搜狗输入法 for Linux正在内测中_Sogou 搜狗_cnBeta.COM
<\cx> 长的可真像.
<iIlL10Oo> metacity 的compositing manager属性是干嘛的? 关了后速度快很多
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/38585/how-we-went-from-30-servers-to-2-go
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 使用Go代替Ruby，将服务器数量从30降到2 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<qiao> \cx: ${#num}  这个是获取num的长度
<\cx> qiao: 哦, num本身是个变量还是字符串?
<qiao> \cx: 变量。。
<\cx> qiao: 哦.
<\cx> ~/Downloads$rt=iouoi
<\cx> ~/Downloads$ui=#rt
<\cx> ~/Downloads$echo $ui
<\cx> #rt
<\cx>  
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.10 选择与WIN7共存方式安装 如何卸载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403765 先说一下我电脑中系统的状况，C盘中XP系统，D盘中WIN7系统，昨天晚上想要装个ubuntu,于是在最后一个盘符F盘中分割出50准备给ubuntu使用，残念的是安装的时候一时脑残选择了与WIN7 …
<qiao> [tutu@linuxqiao perl]$ rt=iouoi
<qiao> [tutu@linuxqiao perl]$ ui=${#rt}
<qiao> [tutu@linuxqiao perl]$ echo $ui
<qiao> 5
<\cx> ... ...
<\cx> gaoji
<qiao> \cx: 的加上${} 来得到它的值
<qiao> \cx: http://code.bulix.org/ycnhmv-83124
<kk> qiao ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<qiao> \cx: 这个第8行是什么意思。。
<qiao> \cx: 你先看着，我上个厕所去。。
<\cx> 不知道...
<\cx> 我看完了, 不会. 我不会sh...
<airead> 把 ubuntu 12.04 的内核升到 3.5.7 啦 lol
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/38584/2013-worst-website
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 2013 年十大最差网站 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<skyf> ubuntu 12.04 的内核这么频繁设计，amd 的显卡驱动跟不上啊
<qiao> \cx: 哦。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<cherrot> roylez_, meme
<roylez>  cherrot 你妹子
<cherrot> roylez, 么么哒
<roylez> cherrot: 你那累死鳖的女友呢？
<onlylove> roylez: 估计一边玩去了，不然就不来找你了
<cherrot> roylez, maplebeats? imdper? 你要哪一个？
<roylez> cherrot: 出门上班了，今天事情太多
<cherrot> roylez, 改bug啊改bug。。。
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 吉娃娃
 * gfrog 难得今天亚马逊快递给力了一把。
<iIlL10Oo> qiao: 这个是显示 line num 和剩余行数
<qiao> iIlL10Oo: 我不是很明白，我只是知道${}中：表示字符串提取。。
<IronWard> ${#var}是取变量长度
<iIlL10Oo> qiao: ${} 里面就是取变量的值
<iIlL10Oo> > a=10 ; "value is : #{a*3}"
<kk> iIlL10Oo, value is : 30
<qiao> iIlL10Oo: 我只是不太明白第8行在输出的时候如何去掉$num的..
<iIlL10Oo> qiao: 2个变量减出来的: $lenline-$lennum
<qiao> iIlL10Oo: 那前面的 line:$lennum: 是啥意思？
<iIlL10Oo> qiao: line:是字符串,会原样显示
<iIlL10Oo> qiao: "line:"
<iIlL10Oo> qiao: $lennum 是取 lennum 里面的值,显示他的值
<ofan> test
<ofan> kk: test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • html 元素路径设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403771 这是虚拟机的设置 <VirtualHost *:80> DocumentRoot /home/jams/www/html/ <Directory /home/jams/www/html> Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews AllowOverride None Order allow,deny allow from all </Directory> </VirtualHost > html里面代码 video文件在/home/jams/www …
<ofan> kk: test
<qiao> iIlL10Oo: 是不是如果$lennum=3, $lenline=10，这句就可以翻译成${line:3:7}，在输出的时候跳过前2个字符，输出后面7个字符。。
<qiao> ii
<qiao> iIlL10Oo: 我这样理解，对不？
<iIlL10Oo> qiao: 第8行是错的吧?
<qiao> iIlL10Oo: 对着，我试了。。
<qiao> iIlL10Oo: 这个程序就是去每一行开始的行号。如果是复制网上的代码的话。。
<iIlL10Oo> qiao: 哦,sh我很菜的
<qiao> iIlL10Oo: 我其实也很菜，这个是别人问我的问题。
<qiao> iIlL10Oo: :)
<iIlL10Oo> o
<airead> inet_pton 的 kernel 版是啥，哪位大大知道啊
<airead> in_aton
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装时进不了图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403777 试了好几个版本，12.10、12.04、11.10都是如此。。。 都是能听到进入系统的声音就是不显示界面。。。 11.10的画面是这样的。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wshg0809 — 2013-03-14 11:31
<roylez_> gfrog: 亚马逊一直很给力，基佬你住的地方快递员不敢去而已
<gfrog> roylez_: ....
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席乃也学蛋蛋玩儿穿越嘛？
<roylez_> gfrog: 我刚到办公室
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 修改grub配置文件
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 就能看到启动画面了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] grub2之后 分辨率超过了 屏幕范围导致无法显示问题
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 原因是 安装系统的时候没有图形驱动
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 电脑呼呼的就自己重启了
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 四川大学锦江学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403783 不是黑客精神消失了，而是我们的信仰模糊了 统计信息: 发表于 由 淡淡处女香 — 2013-03-14 12:08
 * adam8157 磨刀石哪里有卖?
<iFvwm> 围观蛋蛋，磨到杀鸡。
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 安装时提示php5-sqlite3被废弃了，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403784 现在没有可用的软件包 php5-sqlite3，但是它被其它的软件包引用了。 这可能意味着这个缺失的软件包可能已被废弃， 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2013-03-14 12:28
<onlylove> TI的渣渣IT，半路修改网络设置，害得我以为机器中毒了
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] aircrack比较好用的字典
<gebjgd> 忘记aircrack吧
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] 为什么
<gebjgd> 没看那新闻？一哥们用别人的网购物  钱没了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33825
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | BackTrack继任者Kali Linux发布
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那新闻还不知道怎么回事呢，前些日子还有工商银行优盾被破解的新闻呢
<onlylove> gebjgd: 遇到这样的事情只能认栽，遇到比你厉害的高手在钓鱼
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] 哈
<gebjgd> 准备买个fritzbox
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] 玩玩而已，我现在不是照样在上网
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] 你给我提了个醒，我小心点
<onlylove> http://finance.qq.com/a/20130308/007444.htm
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 新疆民间投资规模最大铁路被退回环评_财经_腾讯网
<onlylove> 民营资本进入铁路？
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 最强大的笔记、资料管理软件！可以多人协同 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403786 先说说要实现目标： 科研室有12个同事，每年都少不了要去听讲座，学点新东西。时间一长，每个人手上的资料笔记就比较多了。 笔记堆中也有不少重复和引用的东西，看起来查起来非 …
<gebjgd> 习sir当选了
<gebjgd> 真是令人出乎意料的结局啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 怎么会是他？？ cant belive amazing voting
<onlylove> 有啥疑问……
<onlylove> 多么正常
<roylez_> adam8157: 美国亚马逊
<yunfan> 这里都没有人用GR?
<onlylove> yunfan: GR是什么东西
<ubuntu518> mediawiki谁会搞啊
<ubuntu518> mediawiki谁会搞啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 系统无法生成core dump 是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403767 core file size (blocks, -c) unlimited data seg size (kbytes, -d) unlimited scheduling priority (-e) 0 file size (blocks, -f) unlimited pending signals (-i) 31286 max locked memory (kbytes, -l) 64 max memory size (kbytes, -m) unlimited open files (-n) 1024 pipe …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装flashpaler,在系统终端输入命令后犹如下提示，求解觉！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403808 administrator@ubuntu:~$ tar -zxvf install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz tar (child): install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz：无法 open: 没有那个文件或目录 tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now  …
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚买了个锅铲
<gebjgd> adam8157 开始学做菜了？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 一直会啊思密达
<adam8157> gebjgd: 走在中关村大街上, 手里拿个锅铲, 回头率老高了
<gebjgd> adam8157 顺便把黄浦江里排骨炖了
<roylez_> adam8157: 全上海的人都等你救命呢
<gebjgd> adam8157 就是
<gebjgd> adam8157 渣席得乐已经饿了
<yunfan> 额 ramclound说facebook09年在memcached这里用了150T内存 另有200T内存用在其他业务上
<palomino|working> T...
<zfoo> -online
<zfoo> -iam
<zfoo> 大家好，新来的，请多关照
<gebjgd> palomino|working 马老板
<zfoo> 有没有用ch 340板子的朋友？
 * palomino|working momo gebjgd 
<gebjgd> palomino|working 入了htc one了么？
<palomino|working> mei1
<palomino|working> 没
<gebjgd> palomino|working 不喜欢？还是想入samsung s4?
<adam8157> gfrog: 貌似今天发的七个patch一次成功了诶, 没有啥格式错误
<palomino|working> 近期不打算换手机。。
<gebjgd> palomino|working 啥手机？
<palomino|working> 目前用的htc one x 和 zte u985
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 抡起两把titan猛砸 roylez_ 
<kk> roylez_: .. ..
<gebjgd> palomino|working 都没键盘的  要2个干嘛？
<palomino|working> 联通+移动啊
<gebjgd> palomino|working 真麻烦  3G voip完了
 * adam8157 只有一个移动的号, 而且也不准备换, 准备长长长长长期用
<palomino|working> 移动的号用了14年了...
<gebjgd> adam8157 为了长期约泡把妹子？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不知道什么时候才能开通携号转网的业务
<adam8157> gebjgd: =,=
<gebjgd> adam8157 挺好 都是回头客
<palomino|working> 天津早已开通
<palomino|working> 但实际没有可操作性
<palomino|working> 先不说运营商百般阻挠
<palomino|working> 就算转完了，各种通过短信发送的服务也基本没法用了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 然后
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不是吧，听说国外早有这种服务了
<gebjgd> 现在还有短信发送的服务？
<palomino|working> 有啊，银行的提醒，淘宝的提醒
<gebjgd> palomino|working 飞信啊
<palomino|working> 根据你手机号判断是属于哪个运营商然后发给不同网关
<palomino|working> 转网了他们是没法判断的
<gebjgd> 那就群发
<palomino|working> 银行这么听话?
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 国外有携号转网这个服务吧
<gebjgd> 有
<gfrog> adam8157: 恭喜
<gfrog> adam8157: 请客吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天pi节
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 什么节？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那岂不是该去买个pi吃
<nyfair> http://h.acfun.tv/Images/Upload/843f3f45-150c-4121-be20-8d3e3d7b7406.png
<gfrog> adam8157: 把你的树莓派吃了吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<mugebjgd> nyfair妹子你的图片过时了
<nyfair> gebjgd: 求新图
<MeaCulpa> 丫SUSE党画得
<nyfair> 不过洗发水的确是把用户友好当屎的发行版
<gebjgd> 没觉的
<gebjgd> 感觉洗发水很友好
<nyfair> 因为习惯了
<gebjgd> nyfair 妹子 该饭你的自拍了
<gebjgd> nyfair 妹子 该发你的自拍了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 天 津 办 英 语 四 级 证 Q＜906091300＞成绩单〓〓 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403821 办 英 语 四 级 证 Q＜906091300＞成绩单〓〓 北 京 办 英 语 四 级 证Q9.0.6.0.9.1.3.0.0. 上 海 办 英 语 四 级 证Q9.0.6.0.9.1.3.0.0. 深 圳 办 英 语 四 级 证Q9.0.6.0.9.1.3.0.0. 天 津 办 英 语 四 级 证 …
<iIlL10Oo> 论坛有广告
<roylez_> iIlL10Oo: 已经死了
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 居然还能办证
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo imtxc & 践踏 roylez_ 
<imtxc> adam8157: git 能不能修改以前写错了的 commit message 而不修改commit的路线这些?git rebase -i 修改的时候会有冲突..
<adam8157> imtxc: 怎么会冲突?
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> zhxt看起来像shxt..
<imtxc>  好像弄完之后一些branch 就找不到了
<imtxc> 我再试一遍看看
<panda-z> hi
<kk> panda-z, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<imtxc> 额,想不起来当时那个版本是怎么commit的了.... momo palomino|working
<iFvwm> 乐乐
<imtxc> 额, 一顿 git rebase --skip之后,只剩下几个commit了
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡须帅
 * gfrog 据说疼讯北分有个挂掉的？ 
<huntxu> imtxc: ?
<adam8157> huntxu: PES 2013 for Android 跳票了, 玩儿PES 2012已然无敌了
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛铛
<gfrog> adam8157: 这周末乃们活动？
<adam8157> gfrog: 去啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 跟着贵司混
<gfrog> adam8157: 我去收保护费？
<adam8157> gfrog: 去撒
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 求带活动
<gfrog> adam8157: 不去，不腿儿爬山，爬山只骑车。
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃要当铛铛铛的家属？
<adam8157> imtxc: 20个山头 4-5小时, 匍匐一小时
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog 骑车?
<imtxc> 还是腿
<adam8157> imtxc: 死爬
<imtxc> 会爬死的 不去...
<imtxc> 20个山头 厉害
<gfrog> imtxc: 铛铛同学忽悠你，香八拉哪有那么可怕。都是老头老太太溜腿儿的线路。
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/229795.htm
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: [互动]告诉我们，你在Google Reader上看过多少条目_cnBeta 访客互动_cnBeta.COM
<imtxc> gfrog: .............
<imtxc> 求一个乒乓球陪玩, 夏天来了胖子太痛苦了.
<gfrog> imtxc: 找 akong
<huntxu> adam8157: 12早就無敵了。。。
 * adam8157 #GR Since February 25, 2009 you have read a total of 251,540 items.
 * gfrog 貌似RH的都挺能玩儿的。。。
 * gfrog 包括前RH的， adam8157 之流
 * adam8157 最近没得玩 不幸福啊
<imtxc> 额, 251540
 * gfrog Since September 26, 2006 you have read a total of 97,463 items.
 * gfrog 不太能读东西的飘过。
 * imtxc 都怪我订阅的这些主们更新的少 主席 adam8157 之流, 半年一篇.....
<adam8157> =,=
<imtxc> 微薄上关注的也是,要么就是话唠不得不屏蔽,要么就是一月不见说一句的....
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 浏览器插件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403823 activex和IEtab不好使肿么办? 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2013-03-14 14:58
<nyfair> linuxtoy似乎是个能锻炼吵架的好地方，之前怎么没遇到
<wiiw> 吵架伤身体
<nyfair> wiiw: 又不动肝火，打打嘴炮多好玩啊，怎么会伤身体？
<wiiw> nyfair: o
<yunfan> nyfair: 能打奶泡更好
<onlylove> 谁知道中关村有没有卖硅脂散热片
<nyfair> yunfan: 奶泡是什么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 成人内容
<gfrog> onlylove: 这简直是一定会有的。
<nyfair> 貌似去一些大型社区的bugzilla打嘴炮比acfun吵架更过瘾
<onlylove> gfrog: 我快崩溃了……被一个妹子的G450，现在只想问候联想全家
<yunfan> nyfair: 顺口一提 无需detail
<yunfan> 我比较担心7月1号以前我能不能开发出来我的GR替代网站
<imtxc> onlylove: 散热硅胶千万别买贵的
<imtxc> onlylove: 就买10元一瓶的那个, 一瓶管一辈子,便宜又大拿
<onlylove> gfrog: 最后没办法和她说等她开学到北京我给她拆开重新把散热弄弄，我为这事跑湖南就有问题了
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，我在京东定了支A1，带个铲子，看起来不错
<kaio> 最后没办法和她说等她开学到北京我给她拆开重新把ＸＸ弄弄，我为这事跑湖南就有问题了
<gfrog> onlylove: 跑湖南就是为了妹子吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我要买的是散热片……那种相变材料的
<onlylove> gfrog: 又不是我妹子，我跑湖南不是有病么
<kaio> 是否不是重點，重點是能否弄弄。
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦啊 看走眼了
 * adam8157 lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 铜片?
<onlylove> kaio: 滚，能滚多远滚多远
<kaio> onlylove, XD
<gfrog> adam8157: DP转dvi的接头又被我掰断了一个，擦。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我想买铜片，不过相变的那种应该够用了，像橡皮泥似的那种
<ubuntu518> tiddlywiki怎么安装
<ubuntu518> 我的系统是ubuntu
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，壕毛儿。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕乃再送我个接头吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 去我以前座位偷
<onlylove> adam8157: 你的op呢
<adam8157> onlylove: 没了
<ubuntu518> tiddlywiki怎么安装
<ubuntu518> <ubuntu518> 我的系
<ubuntu518> tiddlywiki怎么安装
<ubuntu518> <ubuntu518> 我的系
<onlylove> ubuntu518: 没有readme么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 噗，dp转dvi
<adam8157> gfrog: 是的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你那有人坐了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 偷
<gfrog> adam8157: 是个汉子，没见过正脸儿。
<onlylove> ubuntu518: 我装过twiki，那个要一个webserver，apache就成，然后需要在配置页面安装设置
<gfrog> adam8157: 咋能偷东西呢。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 拿
<adam8157> gfrog: 抢
<adam8157> gfrog: 夺
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: qiu3
<onlylove> ofan: 你在不？
<onlylove> 好吧，貌似不在
<imtxc> adam8157: git rebase 之后commit的时间都就变成了当前的时间了? 有没有办法不改这些,只改commit message?
<imtxc> gfrog: 你摸摸那个人,他就给你了
<adam8157> imtxc: 没法
<gfrog> imtxc: 哈？ 我又不是铛铛铛。
<adam8157> imtxc: hash肯定会变, 时间我看看
<gfrog> imtxc: date先把系统时间改了 XD
<gfrog> adam8157: 时间也变
<imtxc> gfrog: ....
<yunfan> adam8157: 现在有没有一个标准的 用long做时间戳的？ 我在我自己的gr  items里发现他的timestamp的值已经大大超过int32了
<adam8157> imtxc: gfrog rebase 不更改author时间的啊!!!!!
<ofan> onlylove: 干嘛？
<adam8157> yunfan: 标准? 不知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦？ 重新commit也不改？不是吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 只改了commit提交时间, patch里拿个邮件的时间不动
<gfrog> adam8157: patch?
<imtxc> authordate确实不改,但是 commitdate改了
<yunfan> 那看来是没有 额
<yunfan> adam8157: 那我很想知道2038年以后 你们怎么玩时间
<adam8157> yunfan: linux用的64位时间
<imtxc> google为嘛要关了reader啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 折腾
<ubuntu518> 有人玩tiddlywiki
<nyfair> google reader不赚钱呗
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 那我的python怎么一直用32bit的 给他一个long的还说超过范围了
<yunfan> nyfair: 不是不赚钱 那些人觊觎gr团队的成员 想瓜分 具体参考google reader产品经理的文章
<nyfair> imtxc: 君不见google一说要关reader，就有一堆人凑上去说咱们搞募捐，google大爷您不能不临幸
<nyfair> yunfan: 求url
<nyfair> yunfan: 另外reader和mail上次更新被一堆人骂，更新完了之后到现在也没啥变化，需要很多人维护么？
<yunfan> nyfair: 今天好多 你随便搜下
<yunfan> 算了 我给你去找那个文章
<imtxc> 大不了把gmail也关了我玩qq mail去
<yunfan> http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/03/14/former-google-reader-product-manager-confirms-our-suspicions-its-demise-is-all-about-google/?utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_campaign=social%20media&awesm=tnw.to_e0W9O&utm_source=Twitter
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: Why Google is Killing Google Reader: Blame Google+
<yunfan> gmail不大可能关闭
<wiiw> > Time.parse '2039-9-9 9:9:9'
<kk> wiiw, 2039-09-09 09:09:09 +0800
<nyfair> yunfan: 我看完了啊，我的理解还是觉得g高层认为g+赚钱，reader缺乏价值
<imtxc> 没价值也不赔钱吧? 算了,反正我看的不多
<nyfair> 即使不赔钱，商业公司为什么要花钱养一堆人弄不赚钱的业务呢
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<nyfair> 不过话说回来，g+除了目田人士和akb粉丝在用外，还有谁关心么？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ 抽打 palomino|working 
<kk> roylez_: .. ..
<roylez_> ubuntu518: 曾经用，现在不用了
<roylez_> wiiw: 为啥 ` ` 被无视了？
<roylez_> > `ls`
<roylez_> yunfan: 我迄今还没启用 G+
<wiiw> roylez_: 因为这里也无视了 http://eval.in/
<kk> wiiw s, ⇪ eval.in
<roylez_> wiiw: 你又没用他们的服务
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 求一款好用的串口调试工具，最好是图形的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403829 一直用minicom 感觉挺好用的，但是今天要用到16进制调试，发现minicom居然没这功能， 大家推荐一款好的串口调试工具吧，最好是图形界面，安装方便的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 onelook —  …
<wiiw> roylez_: 要向他们看齐
<yunfan> roylez_: 前途不大呀
<yunfan> nyfair: 问题在于他们根本没提供收费的选项啊 我倒是乐意用收费的
<yunfan> wiiw: 我很感兴趣那个汇编的执行能提供什么
<yunfan> 难道给你一个寄存器和内存的dump
<wiiw> yunfan: 可以模拟硬件GFW
<yunfan> 有没有什么在线画mind图的推荐?
<roylez_> yunfan: 习老板上台了
<roylez_> yunfan: 无趣得很
<freeflying> roylez_: 下围棋去
<freeflying> adam8157: 你的cubieboard怎么样了
<adam8157> freeflying: 在玩啊, 用上了自己的内核
<roylez_> freeflying: 一盘很大的棋
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋渣
<freeflying> adam8157: 性能如何
<adam8157> freeflying: 1G主频, 1G内存
<adam8157> freeflying: 配套资源太渣, 国内厂商啊, 和rpi差一个级别
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<yunfan> roylez_: 不是早就上台了么
<yunfan> adam8157: 不要送我 老得色
<onlylove> ofan: 刚有人恶意改我的话，想借op把他ban 5分钟
<yunfan> rpi也挫 选的芯片的gpu是闭源的
<imtxc> adam8157: 这个cubieboard 什么的,是谁送你的结婚礼物么
<adam8157> imtxc: fuck you
<onlylove> ofan: 不过貌似他刚离开了
<yunfan> wiiw: 比较好其而已
<imtxc> adam8157: ... 我也是听说的啊,听说你那两天拍婚纱了
<roylez_> yunfan: 就在今天
<adam8157> imtxc: fuck you again
<roylez_> imtxc: 我好像也听说了....
 * imtxc .......
<yunfan> adam8157: and again deeply and strongly harder and harder for ever
<yunfan> adam8157: 你看我给你作的补充如何？
<yunfan> roylez_: 难道他不是土共总书记兼共和国主席么？ 就跟 以前 大英国王兼印度皇帝什么的
 * imtxc 我还听说有人送了派得呢
<roylez_> yunfan: http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/13/adblock-plus-removed-google-play-store/
<yunfan> roylez_: 没看明白什么意思
<roylez_> yunfan: google play里没adblock了
<roylez_> yunfan: chrome广告随便放
<yunfan> roylez_: 难道别人不能去第三方安装？
<ofan> onlylove: 什么情况
<ofan> onlylove: 怎么改了？
<roylez_> yunfan: 可以吧
<ofan> 想公报私仇咩？
<yunfan> 我在想 是否可以对app直接做二进制替换 去掉广告
<roylez_> yunfan: 但是很多人不会这个
<yunfan> 我记得有个教授曾经给微软的一个程序打了个二进制补丁 很牛
<roylez_> yunfan: 你这是大炮打蚊子
<yunfan> roylez_: 杀毒厂商很熟这一套
<yunfan> 就是找特征吗入口 额
<yunfan> 替换成nop
<roylez_> yunfan: 为了庆祝新主席上任，我提前下班
<yunfan> roylez_: 这个公司也是这么想的么
<onlylove> ofan: 没什么大事情，就是公报私仇……我说要帮一个妹子拆笔记本弄弄散热，那人开始往成人方向歪曲
<onlylove> ofan: 有兴趣看下log
<ofan> onlylove: log那么多让我咋看
<yunfan> onlylove: 难道你是儿童？
<ofan> onlylove: 这也没什么嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 有人惊讶你这厮也要去 XD
<onlylove> ofan: 从15点51分开始
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁
<onlylove> yunfan: 至少我没往那方向想
 * gfrog 哎呀，忘了吃派了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不认识
<ofan> onlylove: 你找出来吧，我不想挨个找
<yunfan> onlylove: 这有啥大不了的 额
<yunfan> onlylove: 你跟上次那个banban真是一对
<ofan> onlylove: 而且我也没op
<onlylove> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/j82d2d-83125
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> ofan: 你的op呢
<ofan> 不知道，被摘了
<onlylove> yunfan: 和banban啥关心
<imtxc> ..
<onlylove> s/关心/关系
<yunfan> 比较像而已
<yunfan> cl
<imtxc> adam8157: 你上次买的X230 是i5的对吧?
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<imtxc> 哎, imadper 不在了一点都不幸福, 想让推荐个usb-hub ....
<onlylove> 自己买个就是了
<imtxc> 可怜的本子就三个USB口,一个键盘一个鼠标,最近网卡坏了加了个网卡彻底没法过了
<palomino|working> 换个接收器合一的键鼠套装...
<yunfan> 他不是在么
<imtxc> yunfan: 改成什么nick了?
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个不能说
<imtxc> yunfan: o
<imtxc> imadper 出来哦 我错了
<skyf> http://www.exposed.su/
<kk> skyf ⇪ t: Exposed - The Secret Files
<skyf> en
<skyf> kk : 刚看到那个新闻
<imtxc> 哇, whois了一圈 原来这里C家的 google的不止一个啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 藏龙卧虎
<gfrog> imtxc: 藏席卧蛋
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> ...
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<palomino|working> 还有好多工作啊- -
<imtxc> 实在找不到了
 * imtxc commit修改不了了,不幸福
<gfrog> imtxc: 改啥？
<imtxc> gfrog: commit message
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求一个知识管理软件类似于cherrytree但不希望只保存一个文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403841 经常会存一些代码，所以我选了cherrytree。但最近一次打开里面数据什么都没有了，文件大小还倒是没变，所以想找个类似的软件，象zim一样分成一个 …
<imtxc> gfrog: 想把很久以前的一些message整理一下,结果用 git rebase -i 一弄出来好多错
<gfrog> imtxc: 改commit message怎么还会出冲突
<jiero> 早上好
<gfrog> jiero: 穿越帝
<jiero> 各位睡醒了吗？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我也不知道啊... 好像是我以前commit的时候就有错? 记得那时候删过一些文件, 没用git rm 直接 rm -f 的
<jiero> gfrog: 青蛙。你还在水塘里挨冻吗？
<imtxc> 反正现在rebase 的时候好多错
<gfrog> imtxc: @_@
<gfrog> imtxc: 暴力。
<gfrog> jiero: 罗姐儿乃又傲娇了呢。
<yunfan> 在家几年了
<imtxc> gfrog: 还有办法么
 * jiero 真的记不住傲娇的意义。
<gfrog> imtxc: 唔知。找高人 cc adam8157
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<adam8157> imtxc: git reflog
<imtxc> freeflying: lollllo
<jiero> yunfan: 在家 26年了。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33835
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 日本博士的公共VPN论文项目吸引了近十万用户
<gfrog> freeflying: 侯总，哪天跟我们一起上山吧。
<imtxc> adam8157: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5613172/ 错误是这样的 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5613167/
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: Ubuntu Pastebin
<imtxc> gfrog: 你们是爬香山么
<gfrog> imtxc: 是铛铛壕，不是我
<imtxc> gfrog: 哦 你是开车
<imtxc> gfrog: 他说了是匍匐的
<gfrog> imtxc: 毛儿，是骑车，骑车啊。
<imtxc> 那也是车
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
<yunfan> jiero: 前途并非很大啊
<imtxc> 好像在有branch的地方就出错了...
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> roylez_: roylez 拜主席 求帮忙解答下git的问题
<roylez> imtxc: 啥
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 我是出来健身的
<imtxc> roylez: git rebase 的时候好像是因为以前用branch有错误的原因, 出错了http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5613167/ git reflog这样的:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5613172/
<kk> imtxc ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Pastebin
<imtxc> 想把以前加的一些类似iii的 垃圾commit message去掉
<jiero> yunfan: 我太笨了。
<roylez> imtxc: 你放这么多binary在git里面，这不是跟自己过不去么
<imtxc> roylez: 以前不小心加的,然后 rm -f 掉了......
<roylez> imtxc: git rm了没？
<imtxc> roylez: 没....
<imtxc> 所以现在有错了...
<roylez> imtxc: 之间git rm再commit
<jiero> 如果baidu被封杀了。怎么处理啊。。。
<imtxc> 全乱了....
<jiero> 啥都reset
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子好。
<cherrot> jiero, long time no see
<jiero> cherrot 网络不好怎么办啊。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 怎么啦？ 刚开完会
<jiero> cherrot 周围的windows用我发射的网络都很好。。。就我不行。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 什么情况？ 你发射的网络？
<jiero> cherrot: 然后windows xp 我又不会设置发射无线信号。导致不能让别人发射我接受。
<imtxc> cherrot: 拜
<cherrot> imtxc, bye
<jiero> cherrot: 在某奇怪的办公室，linux接线网络很不稳定，windows7笔记本接线无法上网。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: ....
<jiero> cherrot: 反否？
<jiero> cherrot: //饭否
<cherrot> jiero, 你发射无线给别人用，那你上不去网别人又怎么上的去呢
<cherrot> jiero, 没呢  加班到8点
<jiero> cherrot: 我的时不稳。
<jiero> cherrot: 但是我发射给windows7的反而稳定。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 接线，然后ad-hoc 模式共享。
<imtxc> roylez: 那能不能把一些不需要的commit给删除, 但是现在的代码不受影响?
<cherrot> jiero, 奇怪 了
<roylez> imtxc: rebase -i squash以前的，不过进了binary之后最方便还是重新init
<cherrot> jiero, 是怎么个不稳定法？
<jiero> cherrot: 一断一续，各种 im 都
<imtxc> 重新init? 意思就是把以前所有的commit都不要了是吧
<jiero> cherrot: 别人的 qq 可以用。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 不好诊断。。。
<roylez> imtxc: 对
<jiero> cherrot: 恩。windows xp 设置无线网路分享后，无法有效连接本地lan了。这个怎么解决呢。。。
<imtxc> 看起来只能这样了....
<jiero> cherrot: 交给别人发射。。。但是用路由也不行，似乎只支持windows xp。
<cherrot> jiero, 没解决过。。
<jiero> 谁用过windows xp 啊。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 路由器的频道问题？把无线频道调到12以内看看
<jiero> cherrot: 额。由此，我在白天就不上irc了。
<jiero> cherrot我觉得，默认就是 12以内？
<jiero> 试试了
<jamesarch> = =! 终于登上IRC了
<jiero> cherrot: 信道 6.
<jamesarch> 好吧 有谁知道 debian的irc地址是多少么？
<jiero> cherrot:  另外，这路由弱爆了，信号32%，同时隔着10米远两堵墙的另一个路由信号39%
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] #debian?
<jiero> jamesarch:  ##
<jamesarch> 嗯嗯
<jiero> jamesarch:  /j ##crawl
<jiero> You got your gender in my peanut butter! Xom thinks this is hilarious!.
<jiero> 笑看风云 这样叫你会被提示么？
<jiero> 看样子还没。
<jiero> cherrot: 我可以水了这里，因为kk不在了
<cherrot> jiero, 什么路由器 这么弱
<jiero> cherrot 2007年产。
<jiero> cherrot:  dlink 624+A
<jamesarch> 纠结了，在win下用xchat没法连接到irc服务器 用浏览器倒是可以
<jamesarch> 有谁知道啥原因么？
<jiero> jamesarch: 其实。有几个人用xchat，我只知道 maplebeats。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jamesarch> =。= 好吧 我是小菜鸟
<cherrot> jiero, 我用xchat...
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。
<jiero> cherrot: 那你可以帮他。
<cherrot> jiero, 怎么了？
<jiero> 连不上服务器
<cherrot> jiero, 好像走了
<jiero> 噢。
<cherrot> jiero, 你的问题好奇怪 哈哈 人品不好
<jiero> cherrot:  我不怕。我一向人品不好。
<cherrot> jiero, 我也是 而且越来越差
<luffy_> 品差万岁！
 * jiero 相信船到桥头自然直 - 撞沉之事为后计。
<jiero> cherrot: 买了 40支笔，发现截图工具坏了
<luffy_> 我走棋回手，饮酒噴泉！
<jiero> gimp 和 gnome-screenshot 同样不能用。
<cherrot> jiero, 为啥要用截图工具？
<jiero> cherrot: 订单截图上传。炫耀。
<jiero> 乱花钱
<cherrot> jiero, lol
<cherrot> jiero, 40支多少钱？我也想买 送人
<jiero> cherrot:  68
<luffy_> 有高人吗？
<cherrot> jiero, 哦    前些天一个妹子发我一个 上千块的笔，忘记有多少至，大概合二三十一支。。
<cherrot> luffy_, 你就是
<luffy_> cherrot: why?我只有一米5
<jiero> cherrot:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.19.Tx6Abd&id=19002979322
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ TOUCH马克笔 三代 TOUCH3代 油性马克笔 40色套装总汇 送笔袋-tmall.com天猫
<jiero> cherrot: 。哦。30一支啊，我买最便宜的而已。
<jamesarch> ……马克笔？
<cherrot> jiero, 有钱人用的 。。
<jamesarch> 看着挺好玩的
<jiero> jamesarch cherrot  。 我买的这个 1.4 一支吧。。。
<jamesarch> …… 我们这的文具店估计5块一只
 * cherrot 大脑记不住东西。。每次遇到乱码都去翻自己记得note...
<jamesarch> 我也是，尤其是vim的那个查找替换命令，每次用的时候都会忘记
<SiLence_> jamesarch: 脑容量太低,建议更换大容量的脑子
<jamesarch> = =！ 你还不如说加根内存条得了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 还在公司么
<luffy_> 高人在哪????问题！！！
<cherrot> maplebeats, 在
<cherrot> maplebeats, 有rtx了？
<jiero> maplebeats: 你进去了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 呃。。。我回宾馆了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 赤裸裸的炫耀么？
<jiero> cherrot:  maplebeats 看起来就是欠扁样的。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 炫耀你妹，明天的夜宵券没了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 只有一台电脑，啥事也不能干，明天带本本去
<jamesarch> ==
<luffy_> 请问virtualbox-ose如何连接vboxnet0 192.168.56.1 和vboxnet1 192.168.57.1
<maplebeats> jiero, 呃。。为什么
<maplebeats> cherrot, 对了，你rtx叫什么名字
<luffy_> 求指点！！！
<jiero> maplebeats: 感觉啊第一印象很重要
<maplebeats> luffy_, 很无奈~
<maplebeats> jiero, 是啊。。。我悲剧了
<jiero> maplebeats: 很像你以前的某头像
<jiero> maplebeats: 戴眼镜的那个
<luffy_> maplebeats: 何解？
<maplebeats> luffy_, 不知道。。。
<luffy_> maplebeats: 。。。
 * jiero 不用virtualbox的。
<cherrot> maplebeats, cherrot
<jiero> maplebeats: 现在 libreoffice portable 竟然只有 98MB了。。。便携啊。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 哦，明天找你搞基
<luffy_>  maplebeats 1。不要两块网卡。。。2。不要手动加路由。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。rtx是什么
<maplebeats> jiero, wps更小。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, gaoji专用工具
<jiero> maplebeats: wps无视。
<luffy_> jiero: 在本机作虚拟路由器可以 连接virtualbox的vnet0和vnet1吗？
 * jiero 没用过啊啊啊
<luffy_> jiero: ...
<luffy_> 请高人们指点。。。
<jiero> ahhh ahhhhh ahhhhhhhh ahhhhhhhhhh 使用频率研究图。
<SiLence_> irssi中的那个nicklist.pl不能用了,谁有能用的啊?不会perl  5555
 * jiero 不会用 irssi
<SiLence_> ...
<luffy_> 我用irssi
<SiLence_> luffy_: 给个呗
<luffy_> perl:   name: nicklist:talk!
<luffy_> :)
<SiLence_> luffy_: 恩
<luffy_> perl:我很perl.你想用perl？就要perl一点！
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆好
<maplebeats> imtxc, im好～
<SiLence_> luffy_: 鹰文不好,资料不好找,所以学不好
<imtxc> 什么是rtx哦
<kk> : define:rtx哦 http://g.cn/search?q=define:rtx%E5%93%A6 2011年10月15日 ... 轉播|回應|對話收藏. Alice喵喵對Ianchanchan1說: 上RTX哦，文件太大传不过去哩. 2011年10月15日16:36 來自QQ 查看對話. 轉播|回應|對話收藏 ...
<luffy_> SiLence_: man perl
<imtxc> 。。。。。。 kk 节操呢
<SiLence_> 果然
<luffy_> SiLence_: perlcn
 * jiero 有好多个月没见 firefox 卡死了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 今天竟然见到了
<luffy_> jiero: 恭喜！快去报bug!
<jiero> luffy_: 报给 mint 么。
<jiero> luffy_: linux 下bug报谁都不知道
<luffy_> jiero: 报给ms :)
<cherrot> maplebeats, maple开头的人还不少 你叫啥子
<jiero> luffy_: 注册太麻烦。不去
<luffy_> ...
<maplebeats> cherrot, titus
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果。还不改名？
<cherrot> maplebeats, really?
<maplebeats> 我入职的时候和一个叫pupu的搞混淆了，郁闷死我了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 名字好娘哦
<maplebeats> cherrot, 是啊，titustian
<maplebeats> cherrot, 蛋定
<luffy_> :) 刚刚用ubuntu装好oracl 11G 2R :)
<maplebeats> cherrot, 是不是爱上我了
<luffy_> 有同人吗？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯哪 春心荡漾
<luffy_> :) 刚刚用ubuntu装好oracle 11G 2R :)............
<luffy_> 有同人吗？
 * imtxc 目基
<jiero> maplebeats:  你是伪娘吗？
<jiero> maplebeats: 假小子
<maplebeats> jiero, 我是真汉子， cherrot 才是伪娘
<luffy_> ..............
<luffy_> ............
<luffy_> ...........
<jiero> maplebeats: 见过 cherrot真人。
<jiero> maplebeats: 没见你真人。
<luffy_> 高人都去哪里了？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你是真娘 假小子 lol
<maplebeats> jiero, 视频见过就行了
<maplebeats> luffy_, 高人都在加班。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 笨。高人都下班回家睡觉了。
<cherrot> luffy_, 高人都忙着约炮呢
<luffy_> maplebeats: 以前很多的。。。。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 你说高炮？
<cherrot> jiero, lol
<luffy_> cherrot: 原来。。。
<luffy_> fuck! （在这里炮一下）
<luffy_> :)
 * jiero 报一下 luffy_  cherrot maplebeats  imtxc 
<jiero> 你们太拘谨了，直接去抱 mm 好了。
<luffy_> 没人IOU连接virtualbox的vnet0和vnet1吗？？！！！！！！！！！
<cherrot> luffy_, ?
<luffy_> T_T
<cherrot> maplebeats, 么么哒
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你电脑是几核 的
<maplebeats> cherrot, 有几台
<luffy_> 请问IOU可以连接virtualbox吗？!!!!!!!!!!
<cherrot> maplebeats, 4 , 2
<cherrot> maplebeats, 开发标配 亲
<imtxc> jiero: 不给
<luffy_> T_T高人！！！！！
<jiero> imtxc: ？？？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你丫有电话了吧
<maplebeats> cherrot, 操，我们的第二台电脑要下周才开始发
<luffy_> T_T I NEED U!!!!!!!!!
<maplebeats> cherrot, 有呀
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你看我资料嘛
<cherrot> maplebeats, fuck
<imtxc> maplebeats: cherrot 不要炫富嘛
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哥都辛勤加班半年了都不发个电话
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你电话都没有？
<luffy_> :) 我的3万！！！专业工作站！！！！
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你们厂子发的什么电话啊
<luffy_> :)
<luffy_> :)
<cherrot> maplebeats, 以后用公司电话给我汇报工作
<luffy_> :)
<maplebeats> imtxc, IP电话
<imtxc> maplebeats: 高级啊 没听过
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你给我汇报吧，你不是没有分机么？
<luffy_> .......
<jiero> maplebeats 。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 省钱不知道啊！
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统的DNS配置文件是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403866 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-14 19:16
<maplebeats> imtxc, 就是那种最便宜的，你懂了吧
<imtxc> 唉 fifter掉炫富的
 * jiero 很富有挫折感。
<luffy_> #!/bin/bash\nfor a in 2; do\n\tfor b in a; do\n\t\techo "$a $b"\n\tdone\ndone
<luffy_> #!/bin/bash\nfor a in 2; do\n\tfor b in a; do\n\t\techo "$a $b"\n\tdone\ndone
<luffy_> #!/bin/bash\nfor a in 2; do\n\tfor b in a; do\n\t\techo "$a $b"\n\tdone\ndone
<luffy_> #!/bin/bash\nfor a in 2; do\n\tfor b in a; do\n\t\techo "$a $b"\n\tdone\ndone
<kk> luffy_: .. ..
<debianer> 最近有好玩的吗？
<luffy_> kk: translate it!
<jiero> debianer: 有啊。很早就有了  http://webchemy.org/
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Webchemy
<luffy_> kk: :)你知道我在说你是吧! :):):)
<luffy_> 绝对是外星人！
<luffy_> #!/bin/bash\nfor a in 2; do\n\tfor b in a; do\n\t\techo "$a $b"\n\tdone\ndone
<jiero> debianer:  外星人
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<kk> luffy_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<debianer> jiero: 那是什么东西？
<kk> luffy_: .. ..
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<luffy_> 高人！
<SiLence_> luffy_: 鄙视刷屏
<luffy_> kk: ...
<debianer> 不要刷屏！
<kk> luffy_: .. ..
<luffy_> ???
<SiLence_> ..kk发飙了
<luffy_> kk: #!/bin/bash\nfor a in 2; do\n\tfor b in a; do\n\t\techo "$a $b"\n\tdone\ndone
<cherrot> maplebeats, mysql熟么 求救。。。
<luffy_> kk: #!/bin/bash\nfor a in 2; do\n\tfor b in b; do\n\t\techo "$a $b"\n\tdone\ndone
<luffy_> kk: #!/bin/bash\nfor a in 2; do\n\tfor b in b; do\n\t\techo "$a $b"\n\tdone\ndone
<luffy_> kk: #!/bin/bash\nfor a in 2; do\n\tfor b in b; do\n\t\techo "$a $b"\n\tdone\ndone
<maplebeats> cherrot, 说来看看(不过我啥也不知道
<cherrot> maplebeats, 算了 吃饭去
<luffy_> shit!
<luffy_> fuck!
<luffy_> kk!
<luffy_> 放屁!
<jiero> 。
<luffy_> 好！高人来了！
<jiero> debianer:  去吧。去吧。
<luffy_> 我用了 ! 运算.
<jiero> gebjgd: 高人。饶了 kk 吧。回答 luffy_
<luffy_> fuck! == don't fuck.
<luffy_> :)
<luffy_> !运算万岁
<luffy_> !运算 万岁
<luffy_> !运算 万岁!
<luffy_> 运算
<luffy_> 运算
<luffy_> 运算
<luffy_> kk: #!/bin/bash\nfor a in 2; do\n\tfor b in b; do\n\t\techo "$a $b"\n\tdone\ndone
 * gebjgd 拉屎去
<luffy_> ...
<luffy_> 高人果然屎尿充足！佩服！
<imtxc> maplebeats: cherrot 求你家的VIP，以后就得用你家的邮箱了
<luffy_> kk VS UbuntuTalk
<maplebeats> imtxc, 要不要加我QQ看看
<imtxc> 号码 maplebeats
<maplebeats> imtxc, 我TM都不是QQ会员
<imtxc> maplebeats: 都不是会员你怎么进去的TX
<maplebeats> imtxc, 伤不起啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 至少我感觉你家会比google家后关邮箱
<maplebeats> imtxc, 呃。。。你难道觉得google会把gmail也和g+整合？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 谁知道呢……
<maplebeats> cherrot, 公司上google为什么这么流畅啊
<luffy_> T_T高人...
<jiero> maplebeats: 终于有钱了啊。
<maplebeats> jiero, 你？
<jiero> maplebeats: 你呀。不是上班了
<maplebeats> jiero, 没钱。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 抓个mm，抖搂出钱来
 * leyle 又是一天
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。
<luffy_> 2B!
<luffy_> 2b!
<luffy_> 2b
<SiLence_> luffy_: 疯了
<imtxc> freeflying: 城管
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • linux下有没有类似于DIALUX的照明设计软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=403868 或者有更好的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 国货精品 — 2013-03-14 20:07
<jusss> hi,all
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍬ 
 * cherrot 为毛我有事儿的时候公司也有事儿。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我恨
<maplebeats> cherrot, 呃，都8点多了，你还不下班啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 吃完加班餐继续加班
<cherrot> maplebeats, 做web的人你伤不起
<maplebeats> cherrot, 加班帝啊，你是微博的么？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 不是
<cherrot> maplebeats, 噢买噶的
<maplebeats> cherrot, ?
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你不是mig么
<maplebeats> cherrot, 暂时是的
<cherrot> maplebeats, 入职后转哪？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 妈的，我再提前十天来就成互娱的了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 二了吧
<cherrot> maplebeats, 60个月的年终奖没了吧
<cherrot> maplebeats, 妹子不要你了吧
<maplebeats> cherrot, cao
<cherrot> maplebeats, hia hia hia
<maplebeats> cherrot, 悲剧死了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我们MIG的办工楼都已经空荡荡了
<jusss> 草字头 还是艹
<jusss> 艹 还是 草
<cherrot> maplebeats, 各个事业群都去你们那挖人呢
<maplebeats> cherrot, 是啊，我们已经没多少人了。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 混不走算了，回重庆做个清洁工
<cherrot> maplebeats, 来给我搓澡吧
<maplebeats> cherrot, 一个月8K，我就来
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你这身段三围还想要8k
<cherrot> maplebeats, 先去泰国深造一下去
<maplebeats> cherrot, 唉，那你包吃住么
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哎呀  这么快就直奔主题
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你得学会含蓄
<maplebeats> cherrot, 好嘛。。。我今天在公司已经够含蓄+羞涩了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你勾搭谁了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 勾搭你妹啊，一层楼只有两个女的有么有！还有一个快走了有么有！
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我们MIG已经彻底完蛋了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你还想勾搭女的？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 呃。。。话说，面试你的是你的leader么？
<luffy_> 女妹的
<luffy_> 2B
<cherrot> maplebeats, 是旁边项目组的  dota女神
<luffy_> 女妹的
<cherrot> maplebeats, 二面是总监
<luffy_> 高人都走了
<luffy_> 女妹的
<maplebeats> cherrot, 哦，和我差不多
<maplebeats> luffy_, 没办法啊，更新换代了嘛
<luffy_> T_T
<jiero> maplebeats cherrot 面试都是女的啊。
<cherrot> jiero, 男的居多
<luffy_> fuck!
<luffy_> fuck!
<luffy_> fuck!
<cherrot> jiero, 要是碰上女的就幸运多了
<jiero> cherrot 为什么。
<jiero> cherrot: 花痴？
<luffy_> fuck!
<jiero> cherrot: 我怕女的。
<cherrot> jiero, 形象好有隐形加分 lol
<luffy_> fuck!
<kk> luffy_: .. ..
<luffy_> fuck!
<cherrot> jiero, 妈的后来去百度面试 碰上个男程序猿  感觉被他sm了一把
<cherrot> jiero, 各种不爽
<cherrot> jiero, 各种遭鄙视
<leyle> cherrot: 哦?菊花还在不？
<jiero> cherrot:  呃。笔试。
<cherrot> leyle, 安好
<luffy_> 你没进去？你想进来吗？fuck吧
<luffy_> fuck
<luffy_> oh I am in.
<jiero> luffy_: 。。。今天你发言够少了- 就重复那些
<maplebeats> luffy_, 你可以等等，等我成为高人的时候。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 我是说级别，没说性别
<luffy_> jiero: 我以前来过马？
<IronWard> 这位同学是不是极客啊
<jiero> luffy_: 和以前没关系呃。
<luffy_> .
<jiero> IronWard: 你是nerd吗？
 * jiero 发现自己所有的纸张都会被 marker穿透。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 一面变2面。
<cherrot> jiero, 太用力了
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。不是啊。
<jiero> cherrot: 穿透的意思是颜料浸透
<cherrot> jiero, 哦 ;)
<IronWard> nerd是谁 不认识
<jiero> cherrot: 如果你买，就买水性的。
<inode_lf> 啊哈，我的游戏可以玩了
<jiero> inode_lf: 我发现 steam 游戏还有赠送的。
<jiero> inode_lf: 好奇怪的人群。
<inode_lf> jiero: 我是自个写的游戏
<jiero> inode_lf: 哦。
<jiero> inode_lf: 什么游戏。
<jiero> inode_lf: 别是我那样，随手画画，然后写规则的纸片游戏。。。
<inode_lf> 叫保卫钓鱼岛
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> inode_lf: 。。。你去吧。
<inode_lf> jiero: 没有，是模拟的
<inode_lf> jiero: 有那么点意思，
<jiero> inode_lf: 就是你可以检测到画了什么，然后不断从自己身上选择丢零件的速度之类的？
<inode_lf> 船上有大炮，鱼雷，还有水炮三种武器
<jiero> nyfair: 不公平？
<inode_lf> 大约可以玩了
<jiero> inode_lf: 恩。放个草图看看？
<nyfair> jiero: 你是跟我说？
<nyfair> jiero: 什么不公平？
<inode_lf> 不会画图，有待改进
<jiero> nyfair: 对啊。今天刚意识到 你的 nick 是不是读 notfair？
<inode_lf> jiero: 你在我github上下吧
<nyfair> jiero: 中二时期起的名字，请不用太过在意
<jiero> 哦。
<jusss> nyfair: 中二是啥
<jiero> jusss: 中学二年级
<jusss> jiero: 那中出是啥
<jiero> jusss: 突出
<NWMonster> 。。。。
<jusss> ？
<jiero> jusss:大二你不知道？
<jusss> jiero: ...
<jiero> jusss: 睡吧睡吧。今天我在办公室里放下睡袋就睡了。
<luffy_> 毛
<luffy_> 狗屎
<luffy_> 垃圾
<bluezd> gfrog: .
<jiero> NWMonster: NewWorldMonster？
<jiero> bluezd: bluez是你开发的吗？
<jusss> nyfair: 求萌妹子照
<bluezd> jiero: 不是，那是个什么东西
<jiero> jusss: 。。。萌妹子照片很多啊。
<NWMonster> jiero: NorthWesternMonster
<jiero> bluezd: 是linux下 蓝牙后端？
<jiero> NWMonster: Wesnoth ----
<bluezd> jiero: 哦，你说这个，看错了，我以为 ......
<nyfair> jusss: 可于你楼上楼下诸位猥琐男处索要
<jiero> jusss: 萌妹子照片？直接偷拍？
<jiero> jusss: 其实我说的萌妹子都比你大了。。。
<jiero> lol
<luffy_> 萌你妹
<luffy_> 毛
<luffy_> 垃圾
<luffy_> 狗屎
<jiero> jusss:  你看 http://join.thoughtworks.com/china
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ China | www.thoughtworks.com
<stardiviner> jiero: 你在thoughtworks招人？
<jiero> stardiviner: 不是啊。
<luffy_> 招大妈
<jiero> stardiviner: 只是好奇，
<jiero> stardiviner: 好奇看看在招什么类的
<luffy_> 招大妈
<luffy_> 招大妈
<luffy_> 招大妈
<ugoub> 哪儿？
<kk> luffy_: .. ..
<luffy_> kk: what's wrong with u!
<luffy_> kk: shut the fuck up!
<luffy_> kk: good
<stardiviner> jiero: 这样啊，
<jusss> jiero: 访问了下你发的那个网站，seamonkey崩溃了
<jiero> stardiviner: 工作了？
<stardiviner> jiero: 又回家了，NND
<stardiviner> jiero: 不干了。。。
<stardiviner> 只干了三天。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 正好3个点哦。
<stardiviner> .....
<stardiviner> 呵呵
<jiero> stardiviner: 我倒是在无聊中接受了。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 无聊的回复邮件，无聊的做无聊的办公室工作。
 * jiero 竟然做了。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 做啥呢？
<jiero> stardiviner: 在风筝会办公室打杂。
<jiero> yunfan1:  玩 openclonk 吧。
<stardiviner> 那是啥？介绍下
<yunfan1> jiero: 什么?
<jiero> stardiviner yunfan1  是一个3D但是平面的动作建设游戏。控制一个角色，有多种游戏模式。
<jiero> yunfan1: 大概就是minecraft思维来源之一吧。
<yunfan1> jiero: 哦 但是我在看可汗学院的视频学数学 额
<jiero> 以前是2D的。
<jiero> yunfan1: 你也喜欢数学啊。
 * jiero 喜欢过数学，不过因为会迅速的忘记以前的做法而导致无法积累知识。
<yunfan1> jiero: 以前上学时候不觉得 只是稍微喜欢点奥数  现在工作了 发现数学很有意思 不过许多都忘记了 所以找个可汗学院的来补习
<jiero> 所以成绩越来越差。
<yunfan1> jiero: 我现在就忘了许多基本东西 比如刚才卡在 分数指数上了
<jiero> yunfan1: 呃。确实。
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 我也是，现在连积分，微分都不认识了，
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 我本来就不认得  大学数学是混过去的
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 大学没学过积分核微分。。。
<maplebeats> 谁会perl
<maplebeats> 我要学～！
<jiero> maplebeats:  eexpress
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 我也是混过去的，抄别人的，然后没抄及格，所以就自己补考，补考没过，就复读，然后就考了80多。这才有点认识，结果第二年立马就忘记了。。。
<maplebeats> 神不知道死哪里去了
<jiero> 。
<stardiviner> maplebeats: 随便找本书就可以开始学了啊
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 我一直就没理解清楚 补考也挂了 最后第2次补考抄了一个同学的 就混过去了
 * jiero 觉得能有平常心学语言真的是幸福的事情。
<stardiviner> 所以我说中国教育比较失败，我是亲身体验啊。。。
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 大学数学 我就记住一个东西 就是导数把 ax^n转换成 nx
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 不过后来我去看微机百科的词条 感觉讲得挺容易理解的 真是挫
<inode_lf> jiero: 。。。有点惭愧，才写了上千行代码 ，你要是能改进，那可真好，git@github.com:Inodelf/Defend-the-Diaoyu-Island.git
<jiero> inode_lf: 不能指望。。。
<yunfan1> 中国的教育确实坑人 微积分我愣是没学会 写代码却自学搞定了
<jiero> inode_lf: 我都不能指望能打开。
<inode_lf> jiero: 我刚更新上去的
<yunfan1> 写了这么多代码 转回来再去学那些基础数学 发现真他妈好理解
<yunfan1> 尤其是代数那一套 替换嘛
<inode_lf> jiero: 打开就是./game
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 我也去看看词条，估计也能理解，但是做题肯定又不会。。。
<stardiviner> inode_lf: defend the diaoyu island ???
<jiero> stardiviner: 恩。日本保护钓鱼岛不被中国击沉。
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 确实，我也觉得编程能提高人的基本思维能力
<stardiviner> jiero: 哈哈，要是钓鱼岛上住着联合国，那就好玩了
<jiero> stardiviner:  lol
<inode_lf> stardiviner: 恩
<yunfan1> 钓鱼岛可以让给联合国
<yunfan1> 石油收益代替会费
<inode_lf> yunfan1: 真大方啊
<jiero> 不过是个小岛。。。
<yunfan1> inode_lf: 反正又不是我的 慨他人之慷么
<stardiviner> 就是嘛，这样争，反而觉得大家都是恶人。
<inode_lf> jiero: w s a d 玩
<inode_lf> jiero: 还有方向键
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 话说你还记得 分数指数的意义么
<inode_lf> 我要睡了，一天只搞个把小时，不知什么时候才有个模样
<jiero> inode_lf: 哦。
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 幂和指数吧？
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 就是 x^(1/2) 的意义
<stardiviner> x的1/2次方？
<stardiviner> 次方和log相互转
 * jiero 都忘记了
 * jiero 呼叫wikimedia
<yunfan1> 啊 我明白了
<maplebeats> stardiviner, 买不起书
<yunfan1> 就是 x开2次方
<inode_lf> jiero: 我刚看了下，执行文件只有20K,真够精焊的
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 根号？
<yunfan1> jiero: 你回国几年了?
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 确实，
<stardiviner> maplebeats: 下载啊
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 分母就是开n次方的意思
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 所以 x^(3/4) 就是 x^3开4次方
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 果然我思维退化了
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 我也是刚想明白
<jiero> 。。。需要高中课本。
<yunfan1> 不可能 这应该是初中的
<yunfan1> 高中的数学我还记得一点
<yunfan1> 我高中补过课 有的东西记得还挺深
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 刚想明白？
<yunfan1> stardiviner: en
<jiero> yunfan1: 1/
<jiero> yunfan1: 1/2
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 我倒是以前记得，你一说我才想起来
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 我完全及不住了 所以我自己证明他
<yunfan1> jiero: 你回国几年了?
<jiero> yunfan1: 0.5.。
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 自己明白的东西比较容易记住
<jiero> yunfan1: 快 0.6 了
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 这个倒是 小学自己想明白的奥数问题 我现在还记得
<yunfan1> 所以微软那些烧蜡烛的问题 倒是很小儿科
<yunfan1> jiero: 还在家里顿么
<jiero> yunfan1 stardiviner  你们仍然很厉害。。。我都会把过去的事情忘的一干二净。
<jiero> yunfan1: 恩。
<yunfan1> jiero: 那你每天在家干嘛呢
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 那种对我倒是大问题，我奥数能力超级烂，我以前也看过那些奥数题目，靠，一个都不会。。。
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 我小学奥数是满分的
<stardiviner> jiero: 忘记是人之常情啊
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 那你数学应该很好才对啊，（虽然没有必然关系）
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 奥数没有固定公式的 虽然有一些已经形成模式了
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 但是后来的数学基本都是要背公式和套公式 我很懒 从来不记
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 初中还没问题 高中就比较困难了 我以前经常在考试的时候临时推公式 额
<jiero> yunfan1: 不知道啊。
 * jiero 只有小学玩奥数。
 * jiero 中学就觉得厌恶上学了。
 * jiero 最对不起初中几何老师，从来不听课——只在第一次得了满分就飘飘然了。
<jiero> stardiviner: 忘记细节是很无意义的。
<jiero> yunfan1: 哦。我也是临时推公式。。。握手。
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 这个我也是
 * jiero 同时临时推物理公式，化学式。。。
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 我对于背是相当无能为力，我至今没有背出过一篇课文，从小学道高中，老师都是实在没办法了，别人背最后一个时，我还拖着第一课。。。
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 我想了下 我们这些人 如果不是被迫学数学 而是处于兴趣学的话 也许能有点成就 不过可惜的是 推公式实效正是高中时期 这个时候最讲究套公式
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 我记很容易 不过容易忘
<Zhanshime> m.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-21783076?
<alvin_rxg> Title: BBC News - South Africa: 'Over 25% of schoolgirls HIV positive' (@ bbc.co.uk)
<Zhanshime> 太...
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 确实，唉。不过幸好，俺现在不用再和教育玩什么猫猫了，现在老子自己学。哈哈
<stardiviner> 虽说有点迟
<yunfan1> 艾滋病已经能治的 现在无所谓了
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦。你的坚持太厉害了吧。虽然我留在最后，但是我能背过。
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 恩 以前看到那些数学公式就火大 现在不用被迫学了 反而觉得好玩了
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 其实不光是那些数学公式  物理许多东西 也是被迫强记 我很不爽的
<jiero> yunfan1: 你不是和 http://www.matrix67.com/blog/ 认识？
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ Matrix67: My Blog
<Zhanshime> yunfan1:..........只有一粒,你就说能治 - -!
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 前一阵看 费曼物理学讲义 那个就解释了一个守恒定律 说只是为了计算方便造出来了 瞬间解了我一惑
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 以前一碰到跟守恒相关的物理题目 我就很难联想到守恒上去
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 话说其实很多别人以为是背的东西我都是靠理解的，比如物理，化学，生物，英语，政治，地理。。。。
<yunfan1> 因为我根本不信守恒 额
<stardiviner> 几乎都是靠理解的，只是我对数学的理解能力很差。其他都不错的。。。。
<yunfan1> jiero: 恩 认识 跟他同事过
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 对了 现在有科学方法了 可以用 经颅直流电刺激 给大脑超频 额
<jiero> yunfan1: 他 blog 里也有些简单有意思的数学
<jiero> yunfan1: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan1: 你信么。
<yunfan1> jiero: 是的 不过路要一步步走
<yunfan1> jiero: 作为一个写代码的人 我是十分相信的
<jiero> yunfan1: 我相信你这点。。。
<yunfan1> 因为我的工作本身就是这样一个类似的 令人难以置信的东西
<stardiviner> yunfan1: .... 不是把，我不敢
<yunfan1> 古人根本理解不了
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 是直流电 而且电流并不大
<jiero> yunfan1: 这里直流交流关系很大么。。。
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 给大脑通我就不敢，你说成给人通，我就敢。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 没关系啊。少些脑细胞不会死的
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 这根本就没事 你每天都在通
<jiero> stardiviner: 反正咱们脑已经在退化了
<jiero> 23岁之后脑就退化
<yunfan1> jiero: 你从哪里得来23这个数据的?
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 我知道，人体又生物电流，但是还是怕，你懂的，就像一个处女明知道要发声什么前的害怕一样。
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 这个倒是
<jiero> yunfan1: 我记得是 22
<yunfan1> jiero: 出处呢
<jiero> yunfan1: http://www.mindpowernews.com/BrainPeaks.htm
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ Brain Power Peaks at Age 27
<jiero> yunfan1: 我的记忆有问题。
<yunfan1> jiero: 不知道他们怎么的出结论的
<jiero> yunfan1: 不过 20年，足够计算机超越人类了
<yunfan1> 计算机肯定可以超越
<yunfan1> 每个人都是重新来 计算机却可以一直传下去
<jiero> yunfan1: 即使是创造性活动。
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 人类的基因再某种程度上也可以遗传大脑能力。不过人类的进化和电脑进化方式不同
<stardiviner> 不过按照现在的速度是肯定可以的
<stardiviner> 不过不能确定以后没有变数
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 人类的大脑能力遗传只是相当于硬件设计可以复制 但是我们可以知道 如今的计算机发展 软件方面明显进步快
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 计算机可以把数据遗传给下一代 这个人脑没办法做到
<jiero> yunfan1: 计算机可以把数据快速分配。人类没办法
<jiero> 快速分享信息。
<yunfan1> 不跟你们扯 今天的视频才看了2集
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 确实
<jiero> yunfan1: 哈哈。
 * jiero 喜欢耽误别人时间 - 害命
 * jiero 谋杀了 yunfan
<stardiviner> 哈哈，
<stardiviner> 我也正在看视频，补习下数学
<yunfan1> jiero: 这个没事 你谋害我一辈子都没有我一次噜管谋害得多
<stardiviner> 正在看基本代数。。。。
<yunfan1> 我也是看基本代数
<yunfan1> 感觉他跳了好多东西
<stardiviner> 还看看周易什么的
<yunfan1> 像我这个多项式除法看完 居然就讲圆锥曲线了
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 多项式除法，拆解因式？
<stardiviner> 有谁懂周易的？
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 我的感觉跟除法没什么差别 额
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 是的啊
<stardiviner> 只是一个技巧。
<stardiviner> 我还在学易筋经....
<yunfan1> 额 这么狠 江湖上要掀起腥风血雨了 stardiviner
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 不是把？？易筋经是增强自身修为的一种功夫
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 这么狠的经书 你是从释永信那买的么?
<stardiviner> 类似老子的思想和兵家的思想比较
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 网上下的，增演篇
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 好吧 要是早点有互联网 江湖上也不用死这么多人了
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 看了1/3了，觉得是真的，至少我没见过真的
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 确实。。。
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 我上次看到一个很搞的武侠的剧情概要
<stardiviner> 这东西，有用就行，就像太极。。。
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 是说一个人搞到一个绝世武功秘籍 许多人要抢夺 最后这个人干脆找了个印书的 刊印了好多 发给大家 平息了武林纷争
<yunfan1> 不过我想作者太天真了 许多人可能根本不信你 有那么好心
<yunfan1> 最后还是要去勾心斗角想搞到你那本隐藏的真经
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 我靠，这么牛逼。。。
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 确实，我也和你一样想，不过如果我作为那个时代的人，肯定练了
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 我肯定也练 但是练了以后我不会停止争抢所谓的真经
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 我有闲工夫就去抢，没闲工夫就不去了，我这个人比较懒。。。。
<yunfan1> stardiviner: 你不练也许能坚持这样想 等你真练了那经书 感受到巨大威力以后 你就坚持不了了 就好像你玩游戏作弊 爽了一阵再玩不作弊就玩不下去了
<stardiviner> 不会，我CF玩过挂，感觉也就那样，还是自己练狙觉得爽，比较有成功感
<yunfan1> 反正我玩minecraft就是这样 自从会用单机作弊吗以后 我再也玩不了不作弊了 只好上联机去玩
<luffy_> 去死
<stardiviner> luffy_: ????
<teng_> 当我选择程序打开未知文件的时候，程序列表中有些程序有多个图标，怎么才能去掉冗余的呢？
<luffy_> teng_: 你是高人！
<teng_> 什么意思？
<luffy_> 我第一次这里，这里都是高人，我很惊讶！ 现在我很惊讶这里都是高人！  T_T 再不见了，高人们。
<luffy_> 再见!....打错.再不见了。
<freeayu__> luffy_
<jiero> luffy_ 仍然没发现自己走错了频道？
<jiero> lol
 * leyle 各位搞it的，一周上几天班啊？周六要上班么？
<Saxon> 还有人在啊
<maplebeats> Saxon, 五天
<leyle> 是啊
<maplebeats> Saxon, 周末除非服务器报警，不然就不上班
<maplebeats> Saxon, 平时也就加班到9点
<Saxon> MeaCulpa: 好辛苦
<Pwnna> O(n!) > O(2^n)?
<Pwnna> O.o
<Pwnna> what
<Saxon_> lol
<Saxon_> (^.^)
<maplebeats> 呃～
<maplebeats> Pwnna, ？
<Pwnna> ?
<Pwnna> 是这样的吗？
<Pwnna> 我觉得是O(2^n) > O(n!)
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不会吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 二的 n 次方，每一项都是前一项乘以二。而 n 的阶乘，每一项都是前一项乘以 n 。
<maplebeats> 2的n次方是线性的吧？
<jvaemape> linux 能发全网广播包（UDP）么？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 尼玛Sametime挂了？
<genophy> 请问,现在最新ubuntu发行版对ati显卡支持的如何?
<piggybox_> Pwnna: O(n!) > O(c^n) 是对的
<Pwnna> o.O
<Pwnna> hm
<cifer> 有没有什么联合签名的网站，集体反对google关闭reader？
<piggybox_> https://www.change.org/petitions/google-keep-google-reader-running
<kk> piggybox_ ⇪ ti: Petition | Google: Keep Google Reader Running | Change.org
<jiero> 上不去 gmail 了。。。
<cifer> 还真有阿。。。。
<jusss> celeste&jesse forever
<jusss> 刚看完
<jusss> a good movie
<jusss> 一开头我就知道我会喜欢这个电影的
<jusss> 还有人在吗
<jusss> ofan: .
<jusss> knownbad: .
<jusss> 美国佬
<jusss> alvin_rxg: .
<jusss> 德国佬
<jusss> 有没睡的吗
<jusss> cleamoon: 瑞典佬
<jusss> roylez_: 主席
<jusss> nopcall: hi
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍙ 
<nopcall> jusss: .....
<nopcall> 大晚上不睡觉干嘛
<jusss> nopcall: 想找个人聊会
<jusss> nopcall: 学生党...
<nopcall> 我也是 明天早上有两节课呢。
<nopcall> test
<kk> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍙ 
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 刚刚没带耳机没听到。
<nopcall> test
<kk> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍚ 
<kk>  05:11
<haroldwu> 早安！
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-15
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 话说我武汉理工计算机学院就没有用linux的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407212 武汉理工的都出来冒个泡啊。怎么搞的像我理工大没人似的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 斯人93 — 2013-03-15 0:20
<MeaCulpa> 你妈
<knownbad> ？
<jusss> hi
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<jusss> kk: 你好
<chaubeau> 好
<jusss> iFvwm: 神
<jusss> roylez_: 乐乐
<jusss> roylez_: 你来了
<roylez_> jusss: 菊撕撕撕
<jusss> roylez_: ...
 * knownbad 笑翻
<maplebeats> test
<kk> maplebeats, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<jusss> roylez_: long time no see
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<jusss> roylez_: 你跳槽了没
<roylez_> jusss: 没，正准备投简历
<jusss> knownbad: 台湾佬，还没睡
<knownbad> GMT-8这里
<roylez_> knownbad: 乡民？
<jusss> roylez_: 有啥电影，最近
<knownbad> 噢，GMT-7了。
<roylez_> jusss: 没有，我正准备去翻海盗湾
<jusss> roylez_: 好几个月没去海盗湾了...
<knownbad> 啥是乡民？
<jusss> roylez_: 在win下打游戏打了好几个月
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 海投
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没啥可海投的，不着急
<MeaCulpa> LinkedIn现在格调越来越低下了
<jusss> 半个月后考二级
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这个月的3倍工资和三年的saving fund还没拿到，慢慢投
<jusss> 都忘光了...
<roylez_> jusss: 二级啥？
<MeaCulpa> 开始有好多没毕业的学生加我...
<jusss> roylez_: c
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我擦，熬吧
<cx_bye> \rs: ping.
<jusss> 玩游戏玩上瘾了...
<cx_bye> yunfan: \rs: 问下,  我在python里面, 有一个json, 类似这个样子: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615373/   里面有很多用户, 我想把所有的用户id给提取出来变成一个数组. 除了 for st in ret.user: arr.append(st.id)  还有没有不用循环这么多次的方法?
<kk> cx_bye ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Pastebin
 * jusss 游戏迷
<jusss> onlylove: hi
<onlylove> jusss: 你消失了有段时间了
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 我也没想到自己能消失那么长时间，呵呵，
<onlylove> jusss: 我还以为你周六周日来，我现在只是上班时间在了，晚上和周末都不在
<cx_bye> qiao: ping
<qiao> cx_bye: y
<jusss> onlylove: 我沉迷游戏了....
<cx_bye> qiao: check msg plz.
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，没啥……习惯就好
<cx_bye> qiao: 两个月.
<jusss> onlylove: 你们可以小小的鄙视我一下下，：）
<onlylove> jusss: 我天天玩
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 以前遇到问题还会问问查查，现在是直接忽略问题...好长时间没纠结过linux了
<onlylove> jusss: 没啥……我最近傻到脑子不会转弯了，VPN上有代理都忘了怎么设置了
<jusss> onlylove: ...都不会使用vpn
<jusss> onlylove: 我一直不会在linux上使用vpn
<onlylove> jusss: 啥……我这边是外企，要连公司总部的，所以就是个客户端而已，你以为是vpn server?
<onlylove> jusss: 反正是windows，好搞
<jusss> onlylove: 时间过的真快，
<onlylove> jusss: 话说回来，可能linux更方便
<onlylove> jusss: 是挺快……
<jusss> onlylove: 我还能记得上个夏天问你手机做modem的问题，：)
<onlylove> jusss: 我突然想起个文章，说人年纪越大时间过得越快，可能25岁的时候，时间已经过了一半了
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候我刚到帝都，没事做，只好玩很久不玩的IRC现在快一年了
<jusss> onlylove: 能记得上个夏天，记不得上个冬天了...
<jusss> onlylove: 那时你还在山东...
<onlylove> jusss: 上个冬天，才过去多久……
<jusss> onlylove: 可是我真的没印象
<onlylove> jusss: 你……我在山东基本不上IRC，上IRC是在帝都的事情
<jusss> onlylove: 额，好吧，我可能记错了
<jusss> onlylove: 现在还在ti？
<onlylove> jusss: 明显啊，你打算让我跳槽，你给我发工资啊
<jusss> onlylove: 有工作真好，我也快毕业了
<onlylove> jusss: 才几个月，到今年冬天 大概11月才算一年
<maplebeats> jusss, 你大三么？
<jusss> onlylove: 6个月后也要找工作去了
<onlylove> jusss: 等你工作以后就不这么想了，有工作的目的是赚钱
<jusss> maplebeats: 大二
<onlylove> jusss: 现在赶紧联系，你等六个月以后就晚了
<jusss> onlylove: 怕找不到工作...
<maplebeats> jusss, cao
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> maplebeats: 你毕业了？
<maplebeats> jusss, 没有，快了。。。上班中
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道毕业去哪
<onlylove> jusss: 人在十美分上班
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<maplebeats>  onlylove 你也在十美分？
<jusss> maplebeats: ti
<onlylove> jusss: 爱去哪去哪，你要知道，你和那些网站的运维什么的不一样，那些人只考虑怎么用Linux 赚钱，很多人都说先学，根本就没什么共同语言
<maplebeats> jusss, 你急毛线，好好耍
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我要是在十美分就好了
<onlylove> jusss: 以后就没得耍了，趁现在赶紧
<jusss> onlylove: so玩了好几个月游戏
<onlylove> jusss: 我以前想和他们混一起，后来发现，靠，不是一类人
<onlylove> jusss: 人根本不鸟你
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> http://localhost-8080.com/
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 考据癖 | 好奇心 | 冷知识
<jusss> onlylove: 把linux当爱好就好了
<onlylove> 可惜这个博主有主了……不然研究勾搭下
<onlylove> jusss: 就是这样的……别和别人说你会，除非是要用的时候
<maplebeats> onlylove, 抢过来
<jusss> onlylove: ...我一直跟别人说我yio
<onlylove> 靠……呼叫斑竹，去论坛清理广告
<jusss> onlylove: 我一直跟别人说我用的是华硕定制的系统
<onlylove> maplebeats: 抢啥……人哪里的都不知道……再说了，还有别的妹子可以认识不是
<jusss> 华硕定制的类android系统
<onlylove> jusss: 华硕确实有那么个定制的东西，我的机器可以装，基于linux的
<onlylove> jusss: express gate
<jusss> onlylove: 那是acer的吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 今年秋天会有个妹子来北师大，去研究下去，悲催的三年前买的联想G450，现在开游戏就自动关机
 * jusss 10点了还没起床
<onlylove> jusss: 我弄死你，我自己是asus的机器
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，可能我记错了
<jusss> onlylove: 开游戏关机.哈哈，调用win里面关机的dll吧
<onlylove> jusss: 毛，机器散热不行，自动保护了
<jusss> win的dll里有好多好玩的东西， onlylove
<onlylove> jusss: 好玩啥，她关机不是那种正常的关机，是直接断电
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 你去研究下联想G450，那机器散热问题很严重
<jusss> onlylove: 那给它装黑苹果
<jusss> onlylove: 联想的机子感觉好臃肿，好丑
<onlylove> jusss: 你用黑苹果给我玩游戏看
<jusss> onlylove: 联想那丑丑的充电插头
<jusss> onlylove: 装不是黑苹果，没iso..
<jusss> onlylove: 装不上
<onlylove> jusss: 早知道你要苹果的iso，我在家上班的时候就应该复制一份
<onlylove> jusss: 不过是苹果的原版，没修改的
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 我下台本本想直接买mbp
<jusss> onlylove: 不喜
<jusss> onlylove: 不想纠结本本买哪个
<onlylove> jusss: 有钱可以考虑mba的低配，才8000多点好像
<jusss> onlylove: 可是貌似要好长时间以后才能买...
<iFvwm> 草 8000多不是钱？
<jusss> onlylove: mbp retina据说不错
<onlylove> jusss: 要不买chrome c7吧
<onlylove> iFvwm: 看到了吧，人在研究retina
<jusss> onlylove: google的东东是真心不会玩
<onlylove> iFvwm: 这种人,8000不算钱
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 不是你说的嘛。 onlylove
<iFvwm> 比蛋蛋口气都大。
<onlylove> iFvwm: 那个确实是苹果里面便宜的，再便宜就是miniMac了
<jusss> iFvwm: 把你崽崽不玩的ipad送我吧
<iFvwm> 好吧。过来拿
<jusss> iFvwm: 你邮寄过来吧
<iFvwm> 那是我崽崽的东西，你要和他商量。他看你顺眼，才会送你。
<iFvwm> 先照一个相过来
<iFvwm> 写一个简历。让他考察下嘛
<jusss> iFvwm: 你在网上找个猥琐大叔的照就行了，我就是那样
<iFvwm> 那不成，后期还要视频测试
<onlylove> iFvwm: 找一张贴来看看
<iFvwm> 上次 imadper就给了照片。也是想要什么东西。
<onlylove> iFvwm: 靠，你家崽崽那么富有啊
<onlylove> iFvwm: 送我点东西呗
<iFvwm> 然后我崽崽写了几个字，照相，email给imadper了
<iFvwm> 送东西的，都先照相，考察下先
<iFvwm>  我家的玩具，有2个房间满的。都可以送
<jusss> onlylove: 我是不是该起床了
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以继续睡上8小时
<iFvwm> 还在床上？
<iFvwm> 继续尿床
 * jusss 3年前听过lily allen的it's not me，现在正在听littlest things
<skyf> 大家聊的很欢乐啊
<cx_bye> fuck!!! 超过weibo的调用频率限制了!!!!
<cx_bye> iFvwm: 你还记得呢..
 * cx_bye 谁有weibo的认证开发帐号呀... 借来写毕业设计...
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 河南工程学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407273 河南工程学院有人用ubuntu吗？留个联系方式交流一下，我是新人 统计信息: 发表于 由 atao0820 — 2013-03-15 9:53
<jusss> imadper: sui货，你来了，哈哈
<cx_bye> ?
<jusss> 只是打个招呼就跑了...
<madper> ...
<jusss> madper: ip 6怎么变4
<qiao> cx_bye: madper ?
<madper> qiao: ??
<jusss> onlylove: 起床了，走了，
<maplebeats> madper, 你来了呀
<madper> maplebeats: .
<maplebeats> madper, imtxc 叫我告诉你，他错了
<madper> maplebeats: 不, 是我的户口错了.
<jusss> iFvwm: 记得跟你崽崽商量下把ipad送我，走了
<onlylove> madper: 咩？户口还有错？
<madper> onlylove: 恩. 北京人没见识.
<madper> MeaCulpa: 上海还能用ssh吗?
<madper> MeaCulpa: 我这边, 那个ssh已经超级不稳定了...
<night_> 问个严肃的问题
<night_>  grep 's' -f /data0/www/htdocs/u.com.cn/inc/swsi.ini
<night_> 为什么告诉我这个文件或文件夹不存在呢
<madper> iFvwm: halfops是啥?
<night_> 是不是因为.这个文件名中的特殊字符啊
<night_> 求大牛解释
<cx_bye> ofan: \rs 你们的op呢?
<cx_bye> night_: 你确定是 /data0 不是./data0 ?
<night_> 是/data0
 * madper ./data0 +1
<night_> 我ls都可以
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 镇 江 辦 大 专 毕 业 证 Q＜＜⒐⒊⒉⒉⒊⒐⒐⒏⒏＞＞ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407305 镇 江 辦 大 专 毕 业 证 Q＜＜⒐⒊⒉⒉⒊⒐⒐⒏⒏＞＞结 婚 证】【离 婚 证】【办 高 中 毕 业 证】【身 份 证】【办 大 专 毕 业 证】【办 中 专 毕 业 证】【办 大 学 毕 业 …
<night_> 我ls /data0什么都没有问题
<night_> 就是grep找不的哦啊
<onlylove> 妈妈咪呀……那广告BOT又来啦
<cx_bye> night_: cat /data0/XXX/XXX | grep s
<night_> 好吧我爱你
<night_> 不过我想知道直接grep为啥不行
<cx_bye> night_: 搞基去找 maplebeats .
<cx_bye> night_: no idea. 不知道 grep 是啥...
<night_> 不过我想知道直接grep为啥不行
<night_> cat也不行啊
<night_> cat也告诉文件不存在
<cx_bye> ...................
<cx_bye> 那就是不存在
<cx_bye> 别闹了, 孩子
<bluezd> fracting: ?
<night_> - -
<fracting> bluezd:潜水...
<bluezd> fracting: 真是你啊,
<fracting> bluezd:是的,大家要办证刻章可以找我...
<bluezd> fracting: 办证刻章?
<onlylove> fracting: 啥证？啥章？
<night_> cx_bye, 你是对的，文件不存在了，链接失效。。。
<night_> 我去
<fracting> fracting:冷笑话...我只是看到聊天记录里有广告办证刻章的,随便说一下..干活去了..
<night_> 真丢人
<cx_bye> night_: :-)
<night_> 撤
<cx_bye> bluezd: 怀念公司的打印机...
<bluezd> cx_bye: 你来了?
<cx_bye> bluezd: 没有呀... 我要是来了, 还用怀念吗?
<cx_bye> bluezd: 就直接过去用了.
<bluezd> cx_bye: 咱公司的打印机坏了
<cx_bye> bluezd: 想扫描一下身份证, 又不想跑出去...
<cx_bye> bluezd: 哦, 那我内心稍稍的平衡了一些...
<bluezd> cx_bye: 今天换新的 :D
<cx_bye> bluezd: ...
<bluezd> cx_bye: madper 也是你?
 * adam8157 FUCK Google again, damn the social shit!
<cx_bye> bluezd: 不是..
<cx_bye> bluezd: 你认错人了...
<bluezd> cx_bye: 你不是大象吗?
<cx_bye> bluezd: 什么?
 * bluezd ......
<bluezd> cx_bye: 那你是谁啊
<cx_bye> bluezd: ... 我是 \cx
 * gfrog 每天例行调戏 adam8157
<gfrog> bluezd: 不不撸
<gfrog> iFvwm:  渣神，老改名儿
 * adam8157 FUCK Google again, damn the social shit!
<cx_bye> adam8157: 怎么了, 你是想说reader?
<adam8157> cx_bye: 我今天还是不能平复我的愤怒
<cx_bye> adam8157: 不会关闭的.
<gfrog> adam8157: 莫冲动
<cx_bye> adam8157: 太多人喷了
 * gfrog 乃们太拿greader当回事了。
<onlylove> adam8157: 没准过两天就又捡起来了
<\rs> http://lisp.org.cn/wiki/lisp/event/2013-meetup 這個沒音訊了？
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: lisp:event:2013-meetup [Lisp 中文社区维基]
<maplebeats> adam8157, 你也用g reader么？气愤啊
<adam8157> maplebeats: 最重要和最主要的信息来源
<adam8157> maplebeats: 三年多 25万阅读条目
<maplebeats> adaam, 25万。。。。。。
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<maplebeats> adam8157, 我也是呃。。。只是没你多
<bluezd> 这么多 ......
<iFvwm> 噶嘛。又有问题了？
<iFvwm> adam8157: 蛋蛋。来opera。
<iFvwm> 一个rss，罗嗦个啥
<cx_bye> 有啥简单的图片修改工具吗? 我要把两张图合成为一张
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04有一个“Easy Install”? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407310 今天在安装VM7.1时告诉我由于在“Easy Install”下所以无法安装！请问Ubuntu12.04有一个“Easy Install”吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuleeemail — 2013-03-15 10:41
<iFvwm> cx_bye: montage
<cx_bye> ifv
<cx_bye> iFvwm: thx
<cx_bye> iFvwm: ToT
<adam8157> \rs: 你的blog和feed...
<cx_bye> iFvwm: 写weibo应用, 结果限制一小时150次的访问请求... 要添加就得实名认证...
<cx_bye> ifv
<cx_bye> iFvwm: 我还得扫描身份证给他..
<\rs> adam8157: 好像掛了
<adam8157> \rs: sigh... 我追的很辛苦
<piggybox_> adam8157: 一天看200多条目，厉害
<\rs> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> \rs: 追美剧的追
<MeaCulpa> madper: 我这里还好
<madper> MeaCulpa: ToT...
<iFvwm> cx_bye: weibo有啥好写的。那东西又不盈利
<cx_bye> iFvwm: 毕业设计.
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iFvwm> 哦。。
<MeaCulpa> Windows真牛... tcpip no buffer left
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: sed -e 's/^.\+\(tcp\|ip\).\+$/网络出问题/g'
<cherrot> maplebeats, 在公司怎么上的IRC?
<onlylove> cherrot: 用web不行么？
<cx_bye> iFvwm: 真难用...
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我把自己的电脑带到公司来了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哦 有钱人
<cherrot> onlylove, 总是断线
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你难道没有笔记本？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 三台电脑啊 不嫌挤啊
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我公司只有一台电脑啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没有
<iFvwm> cx_bye: 搜索 puzzles-照片拼图.bash
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哦 快倒闭的部门真寒酸 摸摸头
<cx_bye> iFvwm: ... 拼图?
<maplebeats> cherrot, 555555555555555555
<cx_bye> iFvwm: 我找到你这个了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=32923&start=0
<kk> cx_bye ⇪ ti: 帮忙测试程序 imagemagick 中的composite - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iFvwm> maplebeats: 啥破公司，自己带机器
<iFvwm> cx_bye: 不是这个
<cx_bye> iFvwm: 好吧...
<onlylove> iFvwm: 应该有补贴的，如果自己带电脑
<iFvwm> montage -tile $t -geometry +0+0 -background none /tmp/4in1* ./p-$f.jpg
<iFvwm> 水平，垂直拼接照片
<iFvwm> onlylove: 这么好？ lol
<onlylove> iFvwm: 我原来上班的地方有，其他地方不知道，好像一天10块
<iFvwm> 那岂不是可以挣钱
<cx_bye> iFvwm: thx
<iFvwm> 带2台，就是20
 * adam8157 慢慢取消一些订阅 #Google帮我戒网瘾
<iFvwm> 突然发现ad-hoc开了。扫描不出。。
<iFvwm> 是不是你搞的鬼？ adam8157
<maplebeats> iFvwm, 就是啊，坑爹死了
<iFvwm> maplebeats: 谈价，50/天
<cx_bye> iFvwm: 好用!
<iFvwm> 用熟了，就好
<adam8157> iFvwm: 昨晚, 13.04又多了我3个patch, 12.10多了我的4个, 你怕不
<cx_bye> iFvwm: 恩!
<iFvwm> adam8157: nnnd 估计就是你搞的。ad-hoc失效了。
<cx_bye> iFvwm: +1
<adam8157> =,=
<maplebeats> iFvwm, 我敢去谈？
<maplebeats> adam8157, 你的patch可以扫爱情动作片不
<iFvwm> maplebeats: 技巧啊。你学蛋蛋，先去找女上司谈谈嘛。笨
<maplebeats> iFvwm, 有毛个女上司
<iFvwm> maplebeats: 说不定，一晚5000
<iFvwm> lol
<imtxc> madper: 额, 我以为你生气了不回来了呢
<MeaCulpa> greader... 回头用回slrn
<madper> 来问东西  imtxc
<imtxc> madper: 哥真的错了哦  别走了啊
<madper> imtxc: 问不到, 就走.
<imtxc> .............
<iFvwm> 额。这nick都雷同了。
<iFvwm> madper: 你被人调戏了？
<madper> iFvwm: 被喷了...
<iFvwm> 有log?
<imtxc> iFvwm: 我错了都
<madper> iFvwm: 那玩意, 能不能调低图片质量?
<imtxc> iFvwm: 很久前的事情了..
<iFvwm> maplebeats: 啥
<madper> iFvwm: 苨马的腾讯, 发身份证上去, 还不能大于2m
<madper> s/腾讯/新浪/g
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<iFvwm> madper: 啥
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<maplebeats> madper, 你这黑得有水平
<palomino|working> 主席,linux上用过ssd么 roylez_
<imtxc> maplebeats: 不要生气了嘛
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez_> palomino|working: 没钱
<imtxc> madper: 上一条给你的
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆
<madper> iFvwm: montage
<madper> imtxc: 不生气呀, 我写毕业设计, 所以没来.
<iFvwm> madper: 调整质量不能的。只是缩放可以用convert
<imtxc> madper: 哦啊,去吧去吧 毕业先
<madper> iFvwm: ok
<iFvwm> convert xxx -scale 600 yyy
<madper> iFvwm: 那东西有几百个选项....
<maplebeats> imtxc, 啥？
<iFvwm> 没。你就认scale就够了
<imtxc> adam8157: 牛啊,一晚上7个patch
<imtxc> maplebeats: momo
<madper> iFvwm: ok
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<iFvwm> -scale 有多种格式
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<palomino|working> linux上用过ssd么 imtxc
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iFvwm> 破马，你不反击主席？
<imtxc> palomino|working: 在用啊
<palomino|working> good imtxc
<iFvwm> 打得他五颜六色
<palomino|working> 用的是ext4么 imtxc
<palomino|working> 没有反击脚本了 iFvwm
<imtxc> palomino|working: .
<iFvwm> ext2嘛。
<iFvwm> 关闭atime和syslog
<imtxc> palomino|working: ext4和 xfs
<palomino|working> 简单的说，我的ssd硬盘上每隔1-2秒就会被写一下ext4的journal
<iFvwm> 别4
<palomino|working> 然后那个硬盘灯就不灭。。
<onlylove> 不是有btrfs么
<palomino|working> btrfs能用了么。。
<imtxc> 我没发现,晚上回去看看
<onlylove> 内核版本多少的，听说高版本的支持ssd啊
<palomino|working> 3.5吧
<onlylove> 3.0就没问题了吧
<imtxc> 我的3.2啊
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> 晚上回家格成btrfs试试。。
<tanianta> 手机用ssh链接电脑主机，想启动主机上的图形程序，怎么启动不了呢 ？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你还是缓缓，再研究下……回头出了事情怨我我不负责
<palomino|working> 囧
<tanianta> 大侠帮忙
<palomino|working> 因为手机上没有xserver?
<onlylove> 我网上搜了很多linux ssd的文章，也没有个头绪
<tanianta> 手机用ssh链接电脑主机，想启动主机上的图形程序，怎么启动不了呢 ？
<palomino|working> :-/
<MeiKai> tanianta: ssh不支持图形
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我觉得是因为没有xclient
<MeiKai> tanianta: 要支持需要x-server
<tanianta> 有x服务器
<MeiKai> tanianta: 是手机的x-server
<tanianta> 主机是桌面版的
<MeiKai> tanianta: 你如果要用图形的话，用VNC
<tanianta> 我的意思是手机控制电脑
<onlylove> http://news.163.com/13/0314/15/8PUHE6QU0001124J.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 中移动相同套餐香港比内地多1250分钟 价差离谱_网易新闻中心
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求12.04版wubi安装目录下wubildr.mbr和wubildr文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407324 不注意把wubildr.mbr和wubildr两个文件删除掉了，现在无法启动，好心人传一下给我吧 mcafee12@yeah.net 我是用wubi安装在win7下的 统计信息: 发表于 由 mcafee12 — 2013-03-15 11:43
<tanianta> 程序是电脑上的，在电脑上运行
<MeiKai> tanianta: 你要远程图形的话，就用VNC，ssh只支持命令
<cherrot> maplebeats, 布兰妮 吃饭鸟
<cherrot> madper, oops
 * cherrot is away: 饭饭
<imtxc> madper: 什么时候答辩
<tanianta> 我手机不支持vnc
<madper> cherrot: .
<madper> imtxc: 5月.
<palomino|working> 装个vnc客户端 tanianta
<onlylove> tanianta: X11 forwarding，有个条件，本地要有xclient
<tanianta> wp7.5
<imtxc> cherrot: 你又被 maplebeats 炫富了么
<tanianta> >/dev/pts 不行
<MeiKai> tanianta: 商场不是有VNC客户端吗
<tanianta> 有吗，？收费吗
<tanianta> 多谢，我这就看看去
<MeiKai> tanianta: 有一个，叫Sliver vnc
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33846
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | TP-Link路由器发现后门
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1498778-1-1.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ [新闻] 正版《水果忍者》窃取用户隐私 上千万用户遭侵害_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<maplebeats> cherrot, 吃完了
<Saxon> 木有人
<jiero> 终于连接上了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 潍 坊 辦 假 车 牌【Q２945⒔03】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407332 潍 坊 辦 假 车 牌【Q２945⒔03】潍 坊 辦 假 车 牌【Q２945⒔03】潍 坊 辦 假 车 牌【Q２945⒔03】潍 坊 辦 假 车 牌【Q２945⒔03】潍 坊 辦 假 车 牌【Q２945⒔03】潍 坊 辦 假 车 牌【Q２945⒔03】潍 坊  …
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么清理掉 ubuntu cn 那一群 bot啊。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<jiero> adam8157: 你想办法帮帮忙。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 青蛙。
<gfrog> jiero: 姐儿
 * adam8157 饿了
<jiero> adam8157: 问hamo要零食。
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃啊 壕
 * CyrusYzGTt 今天单位请吃快餐。 
 * gfrog 黑毛儿好久没来了呢。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你的ibus好了！
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 对了。。。你不是一直失业在家？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 小黑。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么多数广东人给我感觉比较黑呢。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 说男的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 恩，昨天被我修复好的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 这个月找的临时工工作，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。说明你会修了。好啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 今天下午还要工作，睡觉去
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  睡吧睡吧。宝宝。。。
<Saxon> CyrusYzGTt: 是女的?
<CyrusYzGTt> Saxon§ 寡人是男的
<jiero> Saxon: 你怎么理解？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你长得黑不？
<Saxon> CyrusYzGTt: 那你搞基?和jiero
<Saxon> 宝宝.....汗个
<jiero> Saxon: 。你有病么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Saxon§ 不
<Saxon> jiero: 擦
<bluezd> gfrog: 想他了?
<gfrog> bluezd: 替你问的。
<bluezd> adam8157: 他是不是有妹子了
<maplebeats> gaoji
<jiero> adam8157: 最终你又孤身一人了
<maplebeats> adam8157, 还没女朋友？
<maplebeats> jiero, 我也快孤身一人了
 * bluezd 求妹子
<maplebeats> bluezd, 你不是有基友么
<jiero> bluezd: 你去抓大学生啊。。。
<bluezd> maplebeats: ......
<bluezd> jiero: 上哪抓啊
<maplebeats> bluezd, 大学啊
<jiero> bluezd: 各种文科办公室找实习的
<yanhao> :-D
 * jiero 根本看不懂女的。
 * jiero 于是把男女一样看待了。
 * bluezd 求妹子啊
 * jiero 拜 roylez
<jiero> bluezd: 我手上有4个好妹子电话。但是都不在北京。
<jiero> bluezd: 好吧对你来说可能是大龄～
<bluezd> jiero: 都多大的啊?
<kk> 新 西北校区 • 怎么连接校园Drcom http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407339 求大神帮助 ，ubuntu操作系统下 怎么连接校园Drcom （西安邮电大学） 我qq 812722148 统计信息: 发表于 由 郗腾飞 — 2013-03-15 12:48
<jiero> bluezd: 和我同岁或更小些。兔龙
<jiero> bluezd: 算了，反正和你无关。
<jiero> bluezd: 你几岁了。22？
<yanhao> ..
<bluezd> jiero: 12
<jiero> bluezd: 那你太小了。。。
<jiero> bluezd: hamo都可以简单的欺负你
<imtxc> bluezd: 你都求妹子....
<bluezd> imtxc: 我为啥不能求妹子
<imtxc> bluezd: 你不是有很多基友么
<imtxc> bluezd: 好像记得你有妹子的样子...
<bluezd> imtxc: 偷着乐吧你,我要是 OP 我就 kick 了你.
<imtxc> 现在没有OP了  全民平等了
<freeflyi1g> imtxc:
<imtxc> freeflying: 你要给我给帽子么..
<imtxc> freeflying: 谢谢哦 给个帽子..
<imtxc> ...
<freeflying> imtxc: 满足你要求了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴
<imtxc> freeflying: 你得让我在OP的位置上有所作为啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 再来2s
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃，有便宜的车了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 你想要多便宜的？
<freeflying> imtxc: 找Destine要去啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 3-500
<gfrog> freeflying: 移动充值送那种？
<gfrog> freeflying: 那我把我的改装车换成原厂件出给你吧。
<freeflying> gfrog: 移动充值的能有这么好？
<freeflying> gfrog: 别改了啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 改来改去多麻烦
<imtxc> freeflying: Destine 是谁啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 充值送的也就200块。
<gfrog> freeflying: 你要改装过后的？ 那2000.
<freeflying> gfrog: nani? 你也太黑了
<imtxc> gfrog: 你还改装车? 那不是犯法的么
<gfrog> freeflying: 原厂车500左右我倒可以考虑出掉。然后换个架子装公路款。
<freeflying> imtxc: ask google啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 不上路，俺改着玩儿，哼哼，警察也木着儿。
<imtxc> ....
<bluezd> gfrog: 真是壕啊,都有车了
<gfrog> bluezd: 两轮，擦
<imtxc> bluezd: 他不但有车  而且改装
<imtxc> gfrog: 太壕了
<Houge> Test
<Houge> 测试
<kk> Houge, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<Houge> 用opera作为RSS阅读器还是不错的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 没有用的， opera 要用 chrome 的内核了，恐怕也会落入 google 的魔掌。
<huntxu> Houge: 終于明白了吧
<Houge> 这个没有关系
<Houge> huntxu: 嗯，还是刚刚EE在twitter上告诉我
 * huntxu 曾經想把opera mail用mutt替代，結果發現還是算了。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 渣就是渣
<imtxc> ................
<imtxc> 不会用opera
<huntxu> roylez: 渣樂
<huntxu> roylez: 今天吃豬肉了沒
<imtxc> huntxu: Houge iFvwm opera 有类似 autoproxy 这样的插件么
<Houge> imtxc: 这个以前见过，我看下
<Houge> imtxc: 看了下，只有两个插件提及proxy，而且功能都比较简陋
<Houge> 我一般都是vpn
<imtxc> Houge: 这样啊
<roylez> huntxu: 没
<Houge> imtxc: 嗯，其实如果仁兄可以试试seamonkey
<Houge> seamonkey不仅可以做浏览器，还可以RSS阅读客户端、邮件客户端、IRC客户端
<gebjgd> Houge, 换啥发行版了
<Houge> gebjgd: windows 8
<Houge> 哈哈
<gebjgd> Houge, 给力
<gebjgd> Houge, 好用么
<Houge> gebjgd: 比ubuntu方便，不折腾，一口气上五楼，不费劲，效果不错，还实惠
<gebjgd> Houge, 盗版的？
<gebjgd> Houge, 哪有下载的
<gebjgd> Houge, 求盗版攻略
<Houge> gebjgd: 不扯了。。。关键我不喜欢Canonical这种，刚刚弄出一个稳定好用的版本，又要换这换那，搞得用户都成试飞员了，没意思
<Houge> 哦，我是买的盗版，用一个自带软件激活。
<imtxc> Houge: 这是个浏览器么
<cx_bye> 你可以不更新
<gebjgd> Houge, 所以要用arch
<Houge> 然后更新后，如果在激活失效，再用软件激活一次就好了，以后就不需要再激活
<Houge> cx_bye: 这个我想过，不过硬件驱动和内核的更新对于我的新电脑比较重要，比方说省电或者玩游戏。
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • I need your help(about Oracle Database)! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407354 这学期要学习Oracle数据库，我参照这个连接 http://edin.no-ip.com/blog/hswong3i/oracle-database-11g-release-2-ubuntu-12-04-howto 安装，在执行./runInstaller命令后出现了错误，终端显现： 正在启动 Oracle Universal Installer... …
<cx_bye> 那就没办法了.
<Houge> 下了，上班，祝各位下午工作快乐
 * adam8157 价值观扭曲的表现, 可以给开源捐款, 不能花钱买闭源软件. 我只能, 呵呵
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 我说的是上面那人
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，这种扭曲的人渣就别搭理丫的了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我在twitter上都懒得屌他。丫还有脸来这个频道吐槽。
<gebjgd> 脸丢大了 中国父母海外买奶粉遭全球围堵
<adam8157> gfrog: 狂热得二, 别的倒不至于
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<gfrog> adam8157: 脑子有病，跟那个sb王垠一样。
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> adam8157: 垃圾软件不值得给钱啊
<gebjgd> adam8157, gfrog 你们2个不是好东西  背后说别人坏话
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog> gebjgd: 丫自己跑了，我没办法，才看到。
<gfrog> gebjgd: 要不你把丫叫回来
<gebjgd> adam8157, gfrog 应该当面骂
<adam8157> gebjgd: 他跑了
 * palomino|working 揪 roylez 
<jiero> 。
<gebjgd> adam8157, gfrog 追到他的blog上去
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 马总
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 跟我一起倒卖奶粉巴
<jiero> 几位都是老人了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 别弄你的那个破公司了
<jiero> gebjgd: 做买卖是能赚钱。
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 这年头 奶粉比it值钱
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 副业 如何？
<roylez> palomino|working: 马掌没法揪
<palomino|working> ....
<gfrog> gebjgd: 我没那么贱。 人家出来公共场合吐槽骂回去就是了，没必要跑到人家家里骂娘。
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 上次我同学回国被人托带了一箱子奶粉
<gebjgd> piggybox_, ......
<jiero> gebjgd: 我也被摆脱过带奶粉。
<gebjgd> gfrog, 也是 下次再骂
<jiero> gebjgd: 结果我记得奶粉保质期是3天。
<gebjgd> jiero, 屁
<gebjgd> jiero, 你又发病了？
<adam8157> fracting_: 么么哒
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<jiero> gebjgd: 要给你证明不。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 卖萌铛铛铛
<palomino|working> 么么哒=摸摸大? adam8157
<gfrog> adam8157: 卖萌响铛铛
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马总威武
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 又让马儿不吃饭又让马儿跑
<bluezd> adam8157: 今天早上我发现么么哒居然也在
<imtxc> test
<palomino|working> 马是人类的朋友
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍦ 
 * adam8157 目前的GReader替代品都好矬, 我坚持到Jul 1好了
<jiero> palomino|working: 。所以马肉不能吃。
<palomino|working> 没错！
<jiero> adam8157: 自己写个啊。
<bluezd> adam8157: 到期
<gfrog> adam8157: 爪机用flipboard啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 不适合
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都没趴电脑跟前greader的习惯了
<piggybox_> flipboard +1
<gfrog> adam8157: 或者说电脑真的沦为工作用具了，其他学习娱乐行为都可以用爪机pad代替
<gebjgd> adam8157, 7月份呢  你急什么
<imtxc> 爪机RSS痛苦..
<jiero> gfrog: 因为你的电脑没触摸屏啊。
<gebjgd> jiero, 电脑触摸屏有毛用
<gebjgd> jiero, 键盘才是王道
<jiero> gebjgd: 有啊。不信我给你看。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 22寸的pad也不是没有。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 拿jj点击？
<gfrog> jiero: 山寨大国威武
<gebjgd> jiero, 你的不是短么
<piggybox_> gebjgd: lol
<jiero> gebjgd: 。键盘需要软件设计者很强，多数界面设计都不到位。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你脑残。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不需要  比如我在这里和你聊天 键盘足够了
<yunfan> 我草 一下子冒出了好多reader克隆
<gebjgd> yunfan, 熊猫男
<bluezd> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/192117 那个图真是屌爆了
<kk> bluezd s, ⇪ 网友投稿：外设入门 机械键盘系列1——选轴篇　by 掌心化雪–国内促销,网友投稿,键盘鼠标-什么值得买
<adam8157> yunfan: 都不够看, 我继续观察
<jiero> gebjgd:  以己推人。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 看过了
<adam8157> bluezd: 我是greader重度患者, 你这些消息都比我知道的晚
<gebjgd> jiero, 我没推你  我说的是事实
<jiero> gfrog: 只是没人买 -因为广告不响。
<gebjgd> adam8157, 用g+
<adam8157> gebjgd: 太聒噪, 而且不是replacement啊
<gfrog> jiero: 我擦，22寸的怎么捧着用？
<gebjgd> adam8157, 生活需要改变
<bluezd> adam8157: 好吧,这些东西我一般都下午才看,工作太忙了
<gfrog> jiero: 躺着用拍脸上要人命了
 * adam8157 #google帮我戒网瘾
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<yunfan> adam8157: 你没我早 我把每个替代网站都看了一遍
<yunfan> adam8157: 你总共看了多少条items? 去查查
<adam8157> yunfan: 09年至今 25万条
<gebjgd> adam8157, G+上什码都有  还有适合你这样的单身汉的撸管射团
<bluezd> adam8157: 那个图底下的评论乐死我了
<adam8157> gebjgd: bluezd
<jiero> gebjgd: 。dell的那个卖的不错。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 和我一样 看来你比我看得还多 我是07年开始 244k
 * adam8157 sigh
<jiero> gebjgd: 反正澳大利亚卖场里会有
<yunfan> adam8157: 不过这和我喜欢用mark all as readed有关系
<jiero> gebjgd: 19寸到23寸触摸
<yunfan> 我知道许多人喜欢一路j下去
<gebjgd> jiero, 你都不在袋鼠国了怎么老假装在澳大利亚
<yunfan> 这个会计算到readed里面去
<adam8157> yunfan: 我jjjjjjjjjjjjj
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://i.imgur.com/dTj3HUs.jpg。
<jiero> gebjgd: 事实就是事实。过去的就是过去。
<yunfan> adam8157: 我问了lerosua你们都是这毛病
<yunfan> 我是每次都列表打开 然后点开我想看的 最后mark all as readed
<jiero> gebjgd: 德国的应该也有
<gebjgd> jiero, 你表妹？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你表妹？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你表妹？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你表妹？
<jiero> geb恩。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我擦
<jiero> gebjgd:  咋了？
<gebjgd> jiero, 介绍给我巴
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<kk> gebjgd: .. ..
<gebjgd> kk, 你鸡动的太晚了
<gebjgd> jiero, 看背影就不错
<yunfan> http://sekurak.pl/more-information-about-tp-link-backdoor/
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ More information about TP-Link backdoor
<gebjgd> jiero, 正面来一张
<piggybox_> jiero: 这个俯视视角不利颈椎
<gebjgd> @bigman510：万万没想到杀出习近平这匹黑马，天朝选情悬念重重，确实猜不透.....
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 你也好这口？
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 好嘛？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 13岁就头疼了 - 开始谈恋爱的年纪
<jiero> 还有几年
<gebjgd> @薛蛮子：【中文词语含义的变迁】1.小姐：从高贵到低俗；2.屌丝：从鸡毛到自称；3.鸡：从禽类到人类；4.美女：从容貌到性别；5.同志：从亲切到暧昧；6.亲爱的：从情人到朋友；7.表哥：从亲戚到贪官；8.书记：从秘书到领导；9.公仆：从服务员到你大爷。
<gebjgd> @水木粥客：今天地铁上碰上个女的太没品，居然吃韭菜馅包子。这个味道，满地铁都是，这人怎么这么没品，素质啊，让我一点早餐的食欲都没了。直到她下了三站后我才开始吃自己的臭豆腐。
<jiero> gebjgd:  麻的 希腊老女人喜欢用 darling 称呼陌生年轻人。肉麻。。。
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 臭豆腐哈哈
<ljf_> 问个问题，我在VIM里使用星号查找当前单词的下一次出现时，总是会将该单词后面紧跟着的减号包括在内，大家有这种情况么？
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 你笑的太晚了
<jiero> google reader 妨碍了 google 利益，应该尽早关门。
<roylez> adam8157: citrix就是xen，对吗？
<gebjgd> http://s1.dwstatic.com/group1/M00/40/34/ec86d64bf669d095f4361b587960d479.jpg
<maplebeats> 我了个操，原来我们部门能用python
<maplebeats> iFvwm, 不用找你学perl了，高兴
<roylez> iFvwm: 卖菜又失败了你
<adam8157> roylez: 晓不得
<jiero> maplebeats: 。喜欢什么？
<fracting_> adam8157:么么哒~
<adam8157> fracting_: lol, 你现在在哪儿啊?
<fracting_> adam8157:codeweavers打杂
<adam8157> fracting_: 地理位置
<fracting_> 汕头...
<adam8157> fracting_: WFH啊 赞
<fracting_> adam8157:我觉得不WFH更赞...你懂的...
<adam8157> fracting_: 那是, 求携带
<yunfan> http://t.cn/zYBeNf1 自制纸板桌子 这个不错，
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ 自制硬纸板边桌
<imtxc> yunfan: 这个桌子不错
 * gfrog 马拉戈壁，竟然有人敢在maillist里公开无视coding style。
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞队友
<maplebeats> jiero, 喜欢你
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，我受不了了。
<imtxc> iFvwm: 神,请教opera里面有什么好的proxy插件?
<imtxc> gfrog: 跑路
<gfrog> imtxc: 没地方去
<fracting_> adam8157:一起撸力
<adam8157> fracting_: ... bluezd
<yunfan> imtxc: 明天晚上我去买纸板做
<yunfan> imtxc: 去chrome store找插件 lol
<bluezd> fracting_: momo
<iFvwm> imtxc: 我没用这啊。自带代理白名单的。或者pac。
<iFvwm> 白名单，清晰。
<imtxc> yunfan: chrome 能找到opera的插件么, 你专门买纸板做这个就不划算了吧
<imtxc> iFvwm: 求白名单分享
<iFvwm> https://addons.opera.com/zh-cn/extensions/details/remove-google-redirects/ 只安装了这个
<imtxc> ff越來越慢了
<iFvwm> 哪不给。哪是秘密
<imtxc> iFvwm: ...
<yunfan> imtxc: opear不是宣布放弃错误道路 走webkit主义了么
<yunfan> imtxc: 买纸板来自己做 体验乐趣而已么
<imtxc> iFvwm: 求秘密分享
<jiero> maplebeats: ？
<iFvwm> 不分享
<jiero> maplebeats: 不喜欢我的人很多吗？
<imtxc> yunfan: 有地方卖这种纸板么
<imtxc> 收废品的地方的都不够大吧
<imtxc> 试了一下 opera速度不错....
<jiero> yunfan: 以前CCTV生活节目，发起过一个全国用纸板做椅子的活动节目。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 好象是1999年。
<iFvwm> opera:/button/Show%20preferences,22,0,弹出网络窗口,Edit%20properties
<jiero> 中国网站一般都不会存档的，过去的文啥都是绝对丢失。
<jiero> iFvwm: 神还在琢磨opera。
<iFvwm> jiero: 谁说的。中国人都喜欢winrar打包。绝对不会丢的。虽然文件很难找。
<jiero> iFvwm: 。。。网站？
<iFvwm> 琢磨啥。那是给 imtxc 看的
<yunfan> @谷大白话：不久前澳洲海边突现鲨鱼。此时在浅水玩耍几个小娃娃随时可能遭鲨鱼攻击。一位来澳洲度假的英国爷爷见状立刻跳入水中，抓起鲨鱼尾巴，企图将它拖回海里。搏斗过程中老爷子险些被鲨鱼咬断腿。最终鲨鱼被赶跑，孩子们得救，爷爷走红全球。可最近老爷子因此被单位开除，因为他去澳洲游玩
<yunfan> 时请的是病假...
<jiero> iFvwm: 琢磨的本意不就是让....闪亮？
<yunfan> jiero: 瓦楞纸板虽然不如 蜂窝纸板  但是也够用
<iFvwm> 。啥闪
<imtxc> iFvwm: 那是个啥
<iFvwm> 点一下，就知道了。
<roylez> bluezd: jackd？
<sikao_lfs> 谷大白话 他翻译的冈司徒节目不错...有哪个网战专门收集他翻译的冈司徒的作品?我一直搜索不到...每次只能从优酷上看一点.
<jiero> yunfan: 给你娃娃够用，给你不行。。。
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 你有谷大白话 翻译的国外娱乐作品的官方网站嘛?
<jiero> yunfan: 找个比你轻很多的女娃娃
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
<sikao_lfs> kk看来又更新了....
<imtxc> iFvwm: 高级啊这个...
<Saxon_> 其实kk是个大神
<jiero> iFvwm: 琢磨就是让宝石发光，比如你要让 Opera的光芒刺穿 imtxc。
<jiero> Saxon你是小糊涂神？
<Saxon_> jiero: 很久以前我真的以为kk是位大神捏
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: nope
<yunfan> jiero: 可以找你妹妹
<imtxc> 我还使用autoproxy的 GFWlist吧... 神都不秘密分享白名单..
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么办啊，求解救。
<adam8157> gfrog: NAK
<jiero> yunfan: 呃。你赶紧造孩子去啊，
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道tmd国企出来的都当coding style 是bullshit？
<onlylove> imtxc: solidot不是有个脚本探测gfw的么
<fa1c0n-china> Moun软件中心安装软件“初始化错误”，提示：“包管理系统无法初始化,您的配置可能已损坏”
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是国外放在github上的
<gfrog> adam8157: 这次NAK下次丫还会犯啊
<fa1c0n-china> 这是怎么个情况呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我以前国企啊, 有style, 虽然那个style很挫
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都说过3-4次了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 但关键是一致
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<jiero> onlylove: solidot
<adam8157> gfrog: 侬好可怜
<jiero> onlylove: 为什么不被封呢？
<iFvwm> jiero: @@@@@@@@ 你这袋鼠国的用词吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都要疯了，现在我都不review patch了，吐槽无力。
<adam8157> gfrog: kernel有个全球统一的style, 相当省心
<jiero> iFvwm: 什么啊。
<caasi> 问一下……mac下改hosts跟linux一样吧？
<onlylove> jiero: 那个脚本在github上，估计已经没了吧
<jiero> caasi: 问mac 的售后啊。优质服务
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨晚看了下qemu的configure，竟然2格缩进和4格缩进混用。
<jiero> cass
<gfrog> adam8157: 估计大家也没拿这个文件当回事。
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋精神分裂啊。一下子四川话，一下子上海话。 gfrog
<yunfan> jiero: 你妹妹多大了？
<jiero> caasi: 用mac的巴西大妈都知道，我以前的老师。。。
<gfrog> iFvwm: 蛋蛋不都是成对儿出现的。。。
<caasi> jiero: = =
<jiero> yunfan: 2岁，9岁。
<iFvwm> 左边四川，右边上海
<caasi> jiero: http://snippi.com/s/ay3funj
<kk> caasi s, ⇪ Snippi
<caasi> jiero: 修改后的hosts在这儿，帮看一下有没有什么问题
<yunfan> jiero: 不是有更大一点的么
<adam8157> iFvwm: 啷个
<jiero> caasi: 我没说我会。。。我又没有mac。。。
<iFvwm> 这贵州话？ adam8157
<adam8157> iFvwm: no idea
<iFvwm> .
<jiero> caasi: http://code.google.com/p/smarthosts/
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: smarthosts - 我是一个云Hosts文件，用来干啥你懂的 - Google Project Hosting
<jiero> yunfan: 没有更大的了。
<caasi> jiero: 就是用的这儿的
<yunfan> 这不是四川话么
<yunfan> 啷郭
<yunfan> 宾个
<iFvwm> 味道重点的，似乎是贵州的
<caasi> jiero: 我再看看吧，不知道是不是啥缓存啥的，谢谢
 * jiero 不知道。
<iFvwm> gfrog: 马拉戈壁 lol
<jiero> gfrog: 什么/
<gfrog> jiero: 姐儿。
<gfrog> iFvwm: 哈？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04下双机热备份的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407393 最近准备弄了双机热备份防止网站崩溃后不能及时解决的问题。基于ruby on rails架构采用keepalived+nginx做了一个双机热备份。 服务器1：主nginx+keepalived 10.1.2.30 服务器2：备用nginx+keepalived 10.1.2.31 然后这 …
<iFvwm> gfrog: 哈你个屁。自己说的话都不记得。。
<gfrog> iFvwm: ...
<jiero> gfrog: 欺负adam
<iFvwm> 造反啊。敢欺负蛋蛋
<jeasonl> 好久没用ubuntu了
<jeasonl> 今天折腾了个在虚拟机里
<jeasonl> 新版的和原来的界面区别太大了...
<yunfan> 预感阿蛋要上帽子了
<noway_> 更改UBUNTUP配色是要下GTK 3主题还是COMPIZ？
<nyfair> yunfan: 我刚进来就目睹了淫民群众喜闻乐见的ntr?
<nyfair> noway_: 不是unity主题么
<jiero> nyfair: 给你参与奖
<jiero> unity没有主题？
<jiero> unity用gtk主题的感觉
<nyfair> jiero: 我不知道，没用过ubuntu
<yunfan> nyfair: 什么ntr?
<jiero> nyfair: 。好奇好奇为什么没试过ubuntu？
<noway_> jiero,以前用gnome都是下GTK或者METACITY主题，换成UNITY后不知到下哪个了，一个个试试看吧。。 默认配色太糟糕了。
<nyfair> yunfan: 不知道是好事
<jiero> noway_: 以后就都不换主题得了。
<jiero> noway_: 。。。
<iFvwm> 星期一晚 7:15 *凤舞龙山*（ 国贸商城三期）见！
<nyfair> jiero: 因为懒，第一次用linux选择了洗发水，然后就不想变了
<jiero> iFvwm: 招谁呢？
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。
<freeflying> nyfair: 洗发水是啥高级玩意啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 说说么 我还是很喜欢腐女话题的
<iFvwm> nyfair: 是妹子？
<nyfair> jiero: 然后ubuntu的招牌色屎黄屎黄，实在没好感
<jeasonl> ubuntu的招牌色 哈哈
<iFvwm> freeflying: arch 是洗发水
<nyfair> yunfan: 这个不是腐女话题，宅男更感兴趣
<onlylove> 啥是腐女话题啊……
<yunfan> nyfair: 那你说 不说不准穿上衣服
<imtxc> opera 好高级哦
<jiero> nyfair: 呃。我倒是从小首先喜欢黄色，然后喜欢绿色，然后蓝色，然后白色，然后黑色，然后红色，然后除了粉红和紫都喜欢，然后不在意了。
 * cherrot is back (gone 03:26:58)
<maplebeats> cherrot, 呃。。
<imtxc> 可以不用thunderbird了
<jiero> cherrot: 萝卜头
<imtxc> cherrot: 亲
<cherrot> imtxc, jiero maplebeats 么么哒
<iFvwm> jiero: 你是太阳晒多了。你找变中性人了。
<cherrot> imtxc, jiero maplebeats 送个妹子吧
<jiero> iFvwm: 。。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你RTX上都不找我，好我寂寞
<cherrot> maplebeats, 寂寞就帮我改bug吧
<jiero> cherrot: 。妹子不在北京。
 * yunfan 估计 nyfair 去找衣服了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 催办3次 通知总监。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 谁来帮我？我业务都不知道
<maplebeats> cherrot, 呃。。。
<nyfair> yunfan: 就是个日本来的外来语，寝取，都是汉字了自己能想到是什么意思
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你现在的业务就是等待其他部门的拯救
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。亏你在这里这么多年。。。
<iFvwm> 想起来了。 maplebeats 这 nyfair 和你适合，都是日系漫画控
<jiero> freeflying: 洗发水是 arch 。 不过好像是 eexpress发明的。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 快抱我大腿吧 我把你收来做女仆
<jiero> iFvwm: 把wikipedia的arch linux改名为洗发水把。
<iFvwm> 不知道谁发明的。是我推广的。 jiero
<iyzsong> =.=
<jiero> iFvwm: 。。。
<imtxc_opera> 哎呀
<iFvwm> .
<yunfan> 寝取られ(ねとられ)，这是道地的日本词语，用一句恰当的话来说就是：「所爱的女性被其他男人夺取」
<imtxc_opera> 还能irc
<jiero> yunfan: 你喜欢谁？
<yunfan> 就寝的地方被别人给取走了 额 日本人对女子还真是物化啊
<imtxc_opera> iFvwm: 神就用的 opera上irc的么
<jiero> yunfan: 也没见你谈过，你也是性冷淡？
<iFvwm> imtxc: 还能gtalk
<yunfan> jiero: 谁？
<iFvwm> 当然
<jiero> yunfan: 你啊。
<iFvwm> jiero: +
<yunfan> jiero: 额我哦有喜欢过的女孩子 不止一个
<jiero> yunfan: 废话
<yunfan> jiero: 目前的在上海
<jiero> yunfan: 有喜欢过的不去追也算。
<iFvwm> +
<jiero> iFvwm: +？
<yunfan> jiero: 我有i展开过一些行动 不过可能没经验所以没有成功而已 过年期间我还去她家里拜访了来着 只不过你没问 我当然不会主动说
<iFvwm> +1
<imtxc> iFvwm: irc只能用里面有的这些服务器么?不能自己填服务器的地址?
<yunfan> jiero: 不要学我 我是loser
<iFvwm> 附议。这懂了不。 jiero
<iFvwm> imtxc: 随便填
<yunfan> oftc应该也还行
 * gfrog 啊啊啊啊，Compass啊，吐血了。
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<jiero> yunfan: 呃。可爱的孩子。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以自己架设irc
<yunfan> 我建议freenode给资深用户提供shell
<yunfan> jiero: 怎么 你打算把妹妹送给我童养？
<iFvwm> 你还有童养的资格？？
<jiero> yunfan: 她是她自己的，肯定就目前而言，我觉得她不行。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我们部门新老大说，我们只搞安全和浏览器了。。。一个BG搞这个
<onlylove> yunfan: 原来罗杰发过正面照片，太小……
<cherrot> maplebeats, 浏览器还做的这么糟糕
<yunfan> jiero: 这个我也知道 不过近水楼台嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 就几岁的样子
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说9岁那个 过5年就不犯法了
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> 当然楼 取决于你的国籍
<yunfan> 去俄罗斯就没事
<jiero> yunfan: 你想通过这个移民澳大利亚？
<jiero> lol
<iFvwm> 童养的
<jiero> iFvwm:  anticlockwise也是长沙的啊。
<jiero> iFvwm:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=402779&start=15
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> 。
<iFvwm> jiero: 好像是附近的。不是长沙
<onlylove> 逆时针……
<yunfan> jiero: 一开始没想到 现在有点想了
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 当个geek勾引美国女孩子。。。
<iFvwm> rainbow 有啥含义? jiero
<onlylove> jiero: 结果勾引过来个奥巴桑咋办
<onlylove> rainbow？不就是彩虹么
<jiero> iFvwm: 主席告诉我是对同性恋持赞同和参与态度的人
<yunfan> jiero: 我已经足够老了 27了 还是打打不懂事的小女孩主意比较靠谱
<iFvwm> 居然主席了解这。 lol
<yunfan> jiero: 不会吧 赞同也算rainbow?
<yunfan> 我也赞同啊 但我不参与来着
<cherrot> yunfan, 恩 这主意靠谱
<jiero> yunfan: 和参与
<iFvwm> 估计18m内部有
<yunfan> cherrot: 你是过来人 应该深有体会
<jiero> iFvwm: 遍布全球把。
<onlylove> yunfan: 靠，27还算老，小P孩
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<iFvwm> jiero: 求主席和酷胖的合照不。
<bcao> 27岁还不算老？
<roylez> yunfan: 小屁孩
<yunfan> onlylove: 27没泡妞 应该算老吧
<jiero> iFvwm: 求
<cherrot> yunfan, 嗯  妥妥的。  现在是好时代  女娃都喜欢现成的
<iFvwm> lol
<yunfan> roylez: 前途并非很大
<cherrot> yunfan, 小姑娘都喜欢大叔呀
<jiero> yunfan: 尤其你长的像大叔啊
<yunfan> cherrot: 所以要找对市场啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 他不算大叔
<cherrot> yunfan, 挖公司的实习生去
<jiero> onlylove: 长得像
<yunfan> 而且要增强物流 主动送货上门
<cherrot> onlylove, 脸太像了
<FrankLv> dual
<iFvwm> 恩。 yunfan 你那长相，难得找小姑娘的。只能找老的。
<jiero> yunfan: 挖实习生对啊。
<yunfan> 产供销一条龙
<yunfan> 实习生也不是小姑娘了 不好骗
<jiero> yunfan: 干嘛骗啊。
<jiero> yunfan: 你能骗人么。。。
<cherrot> yunfan, 有钱就行了
<yunfan> 应该去大学新生接待处混脸熟
<jiero> yunfan: 你会骗人？
<yunfan> cherrot: 有钱不如叫小姐
<yunfan> jiero: 会 懒得
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<iFvwm> 这起点。。
<onlylove> jiero: 撒谎和骗人差不多概念吧
<cherrot> yunfan, 小姐是一次性的
<yunfan> 骗人很麻烦 我尽量不做
<iFvwm> 叫小姐，哪也叫有钱？？
<jiero> onlylove: 我也懒得，因为马上会自己笑出来
<yunfan> cherrot: 你的前女友难道是永远的？
<cherrot> yunfan, 花10次小姐的钱，钓一个妹子 赚大了
<iFvwm> 穷鬼 哦
<jiero> cherrot: 买个妹子。。。
<yunfan> cherrot: 开销太大
<cherrot> yunfan, 能用20次你也相当于白睡了10次啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 妹子会变老的
<yunfan> 租房就涨了好多了 你没考虑隐形成本 cherrot
<iFvwm> cherrot: ....
<cherrot> yunfan, lol
<yunfan> 我现在住单间 是2k 如果泡个妞 多半是要住主卧带卫生间的 这样啪啪啪以后可以洗澡 那价格就3k
<jiero> onlylove: 害怕失去就不能得到
<yunfan> 一下子上升了50%
<onlylove> cherrot: 你怎么不想相当于半价睡了20次
<iFvwm> onlylove: +
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 还有生活啊。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 生活会被人搅乱。
<iFvwm> jiero: 啥生活。他们说小姐。
<jiero> iFvwm: 啥小姐不是女朋友么。
<iFvwm> 。。
<cherrot> onlylove, 半价没有免费来的爽
<jiero> iFvwm: 。。。
<iFvwm> 去你的袋鼠国算了。
<yunfan> 不过泡妞给了你做鸭的机会
<onlylove> yunfan: 可以去通州租一套一居，大概1K5
<iFvwm> 概念都对不上了
<jiero> iFvwm: 。。。。
<yunfan> 只要你牛逼 你也可以服务反转
<yunfan> 让妞包你 额
<yunfan> 这样你就成了 SSP
<jiero> yunfan: 这里变这样了。
<jiero> 黑啊。1
<yunfan> jiero: ]
<yunfan> sexual service provider
<jiero> sex worker。。。
<yunfan> 还是研究下GR的替代品吧
<yunfan> 有了钱 什么都好说
<yunfan> 没钱有了妞也要跑掉 不是么 cherrot
<jiero> 。
<jiero> yunfan: 被小学女同学开车送回家，然后路上 就被看作外星人了，因为说不在意要不要孩子。
<yunfan> jiero: 我们这类人 投胎错了 投在天朝就是异类  在国外就很正常
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc1> test
<kk> imtxc1, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<imtxc1> thunderbird 客户端
<imtxc1> imtxc: gaoji
<onlylove> yunfan: 一群玩计算机的，到哪里都是异类
<cherrot> 注定孤独一生 lol
<iFvwm> jiero: http://huaban.com/pins/51447509/
<kk> iFvwm s, ⇪ 【让我接受你崇拜的目光】国外粉丝画的艾玛... - 锦绣和衫采集到视频 - 花瓣
<yunfan> 叫外卖到死
<onlylove> yunfan: 叫外卖做啥……自己下去活动活动
<roylez> cherrot yunfan 你俩咋说的这么悲催呢
<roylez> cherrot: 老婆被女人抢走
<roylez> yunfan: 你住的都2k了...
<roylez> yunfan: 我住的1.4k
<yunfan> onlylove: 你没明白外卖的抽象含义
<palomino|working> 外出卖的
<yunfan> roylez: 你在魔都而已
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<yunfan> roylez: 你来帝都看看
<yunfan> roylez: 发你魔都的房子配置出来看看
<imtxc_> 颜色字体好不爽
<imtxc> imtxc_: test
<roylez> yunfan: 跟一对退休魔都土著农民房东住一块，主卧，20M宽带，房东早上门外用魔都外语聊天
<yunfan> roylez: 你看你要来帝都住主卧  没有3k那就是在通州
<yunfan> 或者天通苑
<roylez> yunfan: 帝都人有票子
<yunfan> roylez: 到我公司地铁转两次 大概耗时1.5小时
<yunfan> roylez: 没你多 fuck 而且医保也没有啥出彩的 没有下矿工人那种特殊保险
<imtxc> 1.4k有主卧啊 真好 imtxc_
<jiero> roylez:  人民币在帝都贬值。
<imtxc> 是啊 imtxc_
<jiero> imtxc。。。
<jiero> imtxc_ 。。。
<yunfan> roylez: 多听听帝都矿工的呼声 cc adam8157 imtxc
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装flashpalyer时提示无法依赖问题的解决办法！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407400 本人，最近刚上手ubuntu，安装flashplayer时提示出现无法依赖的问题，网上google了一下，没有找到解决办法，经过自己努力，终于找到了一个解决办法》 更改源列表 首先备份源列表: sud …
<jiero> yunfan: 矿工是为了矿主
<imtxc> yunfan: 你们都是壕啊 怎么是矿工呢
<jiero> 消费者都是恶鬼。
<roylez> yunfan: 我没医保啊，迄今是无保户
<yunfan> jiero: 来帝都就是矿工 这里风险高 收益也高 一不留神可能还大法一笔 但统计上来说 许多人还是一无所获的混日子 更有人运气不好挂在下面无人知晓
<yunfan> roylez: 没医保好 可以省一大笔钱
<jiero> yunfan: 你想办法去真正的开矿工？
<roylez> yunfan: 问题是钱还是交了啊
<yunfan> jiero: mining
<yunfan> roylez: 打倒xxx
<imtxc> roylez: 为什么交了钱还没医保呢
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<jiero> imtxc: 磨难
<jiero> roylez: 我好奇为什么中国人不赚韩国人的旅游钱？
<imtxc> jiero: 韩国人那么少,都来一次中国也没多少吧
<jiero> roylez: 收到了韩国 某 Lonely Planet （似乎bbc授权）的记者请求照片。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 还没黄金周一下下花的钱多呢
<jiero> imtxc: 那是国外的投入。
<jiero> imtxc: 国内的钱只在自己国家流通。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 循环也是在内部
<imtxc> jiero: 反正也投不到咱身上,这几天开会的那些议员们也看不上这点小钱
<imtxc> madper: 亲
<jiero> madper: 最近孤雁瞟肥了？
<jiero> madper: 多么重了？
 * jiero 倒是超过 65KG 了啊
<jiero> 为什么。为什么一件事情。
<jiero> 为什么中国课本上开始不教授铅笔的进阶使用法之类的。
<jiero> 工具用法教授的很少啊
<jiero> iFvwm。美女都不要化妆的
<jiero> iFvwm 真的各方面都是美女的我没见过 。
<jiero> iFvwm: 你让我画她？
<iFvwm> 让你看过程
<jiero> iFvwm: 算了，我看到你的照片了，我现在开始画你
<iFvwm> 。
<imtxc> jiero: 你居然有神的照片,求分享
<onlylove> yunfan: http://bj.ganji.com/fang3/478901798x.htm
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 【4图】单间650阳台间1200主卧1600 各种楼层灵活方便地铁站，北京合租房 - 北京赶集网
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。笨蛋。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 自己搜啊。连神小子都有
<airead> onlylove, 你想租？
<jiero> iFvwm: 很专注的有用很多工具，很专业。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我敢打赌你去的时候看到的不是这个照片
<onlylove> airead: 咋，你有房子租
<onlylove> yunfan: 肯定不是啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我曾经写爬虫爬过赶集 58 和豆瓣 最后在豆瓣上租到了房
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是有地方啊
<cx_bye> 我错过什么了?
<cx_bye> 我也是帝都矿工.
<yunfan> onlylove: 毛 你想得太简单了 你要亲身去经历一次才行
<airead> onlylove, 有那个意思啊
<yunfan> cx_bye: 您在哪片挖矿？
<onlylove> yunfan: 爬虫怎么个写法……没概念，用curl爬网页用正则抓关键字？
<cx_bye> yunfan: 通州
<jiero> 超级会用橡皮啊。。。
<onlylove> airead: 在哪
<yunfan> onlylove: nope 我用pyquery
<yunfan> cx_bye: 我说挖矿的地方
<iFvwm> jiero: 马桶刷，也可以创造一种效果的。
<jiero> iFvwm: 。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 不管是什么爬虫，我都不会写
<cx_bye> yunfan: ... 村里.
<airead> onlylove, 我没房子要出租，我想租。。。
<cx_bye> yunfan: 你在望京/酒仙桥/四惠那边?
<yunfan> cx_bye: 额 村里混啥 很好奇
<onlylove> airead: 通州那边一居大概不到一千万吧
<airead> 1000W
<yunfan> cx_bye: 我的窝在百子湾家园 矿洞在建国门
<cx_bye> yunfan: 建国门, 好地方.
<airead> yunfan, 我的矿洞也在建国门啊，你在哪
<jiero> iFvwm: 完全不会那些。我太低级了。
 * cx_bye 最近超多人鼓吹opensuse.
<iFvwm> onlylove: pl写的爬虫多
<iFvwm> jiero: 毕加索，估计也是用抹布画画的
<yunfan> airead: 在贡院6号
<imtxc> onlylove: 这房子看起来不错啊
<airead> yunfan, 在华声大厦
<onlylove> imtxc: 哪个啊……
<yunfan> airead: 不晓得是哪里 海关那边 还是这边？
<onlylove> http://www.bing.com/search?q=PM2.5%E9%BC%BB%E6%BB%A4%E5%99%A8&FORM=Z9LH9
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ PM2.5鼻滤器 - 必应 Bing
<airead> yunfan, 建国门地铁往北走200多米吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 你发的那个赶集里面的
<onlylove> imtxc: 去看看再说吧
<onlylove> http://pic.business.sohu.com/group-421322.shtml#25
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 都市蚁族赤裸真相 看后倍感凄凉-财经频道图片库-大视野-搜狐
<yunfan> airead: 额 贵矿主要出产什么？
<imtxc> 求租13号线或者10号线周边房子
<cherrot> imtxc, 你也要换窝了？
<airead> yunfan, 其实我对“矿”的理解还不太清淅，啥叫矿
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩
<onlylove> 我也在换窝，最近研究太阳宫和三元桥
<yunfan> airead: 就是一个地方 靠人力去挖出来的资源
<cx_bye> onlylove: 通州才是你永远的家.
<onlylove> 看TI上海连续有两个unix admin入职，上火啊
<yunfan> 话说帝都有什么好酒吧推荐么
<yunfan> 什么时候出来饮酒扯淡？
<onlylove> cx_bye: 八里桥？
<cx_bye> onlylove: 土桥
<airead> yunfan, 出产带宽
 * iFvwm 推荐大家买房车。
<onlylove> 凭啥我就只能做helpdesk
<yunfan> airead: 那还行啊 上好的铜矿啊
<cx_bye> onlylove: 或者焦王庄挺好.
<onlylove> cx_bye: 我认识一个通州土著住在八里桥附近
<airead> yunfan, 你那出产什么？
 * cx_bye 看上 air了
<roylez> cherrot: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b17754bjw1e2jrnywz69j.jpg
<roylez> cx_bye: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b17754bjw1e2n91qg2khj.jpg
<cherrot> roylez, 这么内涵
<cx_bye> roylez: 坏席终于没坑我... 内牛满面...
<roylez> cherrot: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b17754bjw1e2n95ju1ddj.jpg
<roylez> cx_bye: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/943dc6f2gw1e2pk5tsc54g.gif
 * cx_bye 想到了京剧. 
<onlylove> cx_bye: air?为啥是苹果的，不是其他的
<cx_bye> onlylove: 想要个轻的. 只有air 东芝 nec 富士通 可以选.
<imtxc> cx_bye: 现在不是很多超级本可选么
<onlylove> cx_bye: 居然无视asus
<cx_bye> imtxc: 说型号.
<cx_bye> onlylove: 做工不好的, 不考虑.
<onlylove> cx_bye: sony
<imtxc> cx_bye: 不知道 asus就好多
<cx_bye> onlylove: 说型号.
<cx_bye> imtxc: asus的做工, 不考虑.
<onlylove> cx_bye: 你要是说asus做工不好，那我没话说，ux31或者ux21你看过么
<cx_bye> onlylove: 现在去看.
<imtxc> 可惜K29 就有小红点
<onlylove> cx_bye: asus的zenbook和air简直就是一个模具
<onlylove> cx_bye: 哦，对了acer s7
<cx_bye> onlylove: s7不够轻吧
<onlylove> cx_bye: 我记得s7是一公斤左右吧
<iFvwm> Python Urlfetch Error: 'GET'
<onlylove> cx_bye: 有11的和13的
<onlylove> cx_bye: 1.2可以了
<onlylove> cx_bye: 那天在中关村瞎逛，发现索尼有个1.5的，忘了什么型号了
<roylez> yunfan: https://github.com/alecthomas/pawk
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: alecthomas/pawk · GitHub
<roylez> yunfan: 看到这名字，我笑了
<cx_bye> onlylove: 1.3千克吧
<oldfeel> 买了个电信定制机 A68E， linux 下不能连接ADB调试，郁闷
<maplebeats> cherrot, 好无聊啊
<cx_bye> onlylove: 1.5不考虑
<cx_bye> onlylove: 恩, s7可以考虑, 我得去看拆解去
<onlylove> cx_bye: s7拆机你看看吧……反正和air似的，不是很好拆，而且，你看下键盘以后再考虑，他把f功能键整合到数字键上了，我因为这个不考虑的
<cx_bye> onlylove: 那我也不考虑. 妨碍我用emacs的, 一切都不考虑.
<yunfan> airead: 出产移动设备mac
<onlylove> cx_bye: vaio的机器还行的，我觉得1.5可以了
<cx_bye> onlylove: 不可以, 我现在的1.7 觉得太重.
<yunfan> roylez: 性能未必行
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • IDC：2012年第四季度全球智能终端中window的市场份额已经低于34% http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407414 请看附件，发图太累。 还有，我拼凑了一个15万字的，宣传开源的文章，发到哪里啊，pdf格式的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 HardyHeron — 2013-03-15 8:43
<airead> yunfan, O
<Jade167> 终于找到组织了
<Jade167> 不会用啊  这个软件
<roylez> yunfan: pork ...
<onlylove> cx_bye: http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index310319.shtml
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 【索尼Z237FC/B 黑】报价_参数_图片_论坛_SONY VAIO Z237FC/B（黑）索尼笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<Jade167> 怎么把这个频道加入收藏啊
<Jade167> 教教我
<onlylove> cx_bye: http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook_advSearch/subcate16_1_s3232-s1229-s4135-s3845-s862_1_1_0_1.html#showc
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 笔记本电脑高级搜索-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> cx_bye: 自己搜
<Jade167> 。。。。
<onlylove> Jade167: 你用的客户端？
<Jade167> 恩恩
<Jade167> 英文版本
<Jade167> 才下的
<yunfan> roylez: pawk本身就是个贬义词 额
<onlylove> Jade167: 什么客户端
<Jade167> mIRC
<yunfan> roylez: 不过 pork很应景啊
<onlylove> 没用过，不知道
<Jade167> 你用的什么
<Jade167> 。。。
<imtxc> Jade167: ...
<yunfan> imtxc: 甘肃消费如何？
<cx_bye> yunfan: 收到了?
<cx_bye> yunfan: 破手机的破拍照功能, 你懂得.
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没活干？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 恩
<cherrot> maplebeats, 看电影
<CyrusYzGTt> 下班回来了。。 累啊
<onlylove> 还有45分钟下班
<cx_bye> onlylove: 想走就走.
<CyrusYzGTt> 我已经下班了，，回家了
<onlylove> cx_bye: 你选好机器没有
<cx_bye> onlylove: 没有. 还是看好air.
<maplebeats> cherrot,呃。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 公司是几点下班啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 6
<onlylove> cx_bye: 那就买air吧
<maplebeats> cherrot, 哦。。。那我等吧
<cx_bye> onlylove: 等我毕业.
<imtxc> yunfan: 挺高的
<cherrot> madper, leader不在就溜吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 按照收入水平来说,比北京要高
<madper> cherrot: 啥? 我在学校.
<cherrot> maplebeats, leader不在就溜吧
<cherrot> madper, 么么哒
<madper> cherrot: :-)
<imtxc> madper: 溜吧
<bluezd> madper: 大象
<yunfan> imtxc: 按绝对值来讲
<madper> bluezd: ?
<madper> bluezd: 不撸, 怎么了?
<bluezd> madper: 你不是大象吗?
<madper> bluezd: ...
<imtxc> yunfan: 我算算, 如果是兰州的话, 牛肉面最少7元一碗, 房价平均8000(这是和二手房等等一起平均的)
<madper> bluezd: 你这是要干嘛....
<onlylove> cx_bye: 等你毕业没准就有其他机器了
<imtxc> madper: 不许再生我的气了
<Jade167> 这频道啥主题啊  我英语不好
<imtxc> Jade167: 啥都行
<cx_bye> only: 恩
<Jade167> 这样
<madper> imtxc: 没生气...
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我到这里这么久了，只见过一次leader
<qiao> madper: imtxc gaoji
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 我昨天吃的蛋炒饭10快
<Jade167> 还有没有别的中文频道啊
<bluezd> madper: 今早把别人当你了,你到底是不是大象?
<yunfan> imtxc: 牛肉面没有14估计买不到
<onlylove> yunfan: 8块的说
<madper> bluezd: 我是 cxie.
<imtxc> madper: 乖
<madper> bluezd: ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪里？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我说蛋炒饭8块
<bluezd> madper: 哦,知道了,你不是大象,又认错人了?
<yunfan> onlylove: 当然 街边理发也找得到5快的
<imtxc> yunfan: 兰州本科毕业的程序员能找到3K月薪就很不错了
<madper> bluezd: .... .... 不撸自裆... 你到底在搞啥?
<onlylove> yunfan: 我剪头发20
<yunfan> imtxc: 我来帝都那时候也不过3.5k
<yunfan> onlylove: 还不错 我一般选40的
<madper> 我来帝都的时候, 2.8k/m
<yunfan> 不过没感觉出来跟备选的20有什么区别
<yunfan> 只是考虑到一个月才来一次 不能让他们太没油水了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得盈都大厦那边有个38的
<airead> 你们来了多久了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩, 按绝对值来说 消费不算非常高,但是相对来说就很高了
<yunfan> imtxc: 但你莫忘了住兰州的可能都是本地的多
<airead> yunfan, 你来帝都多久了？ cc madper
<yunfan> airead: 09年5月来的
<madper> airead: 半年
<bluezd> madper: 早上有个人跟我说话,我以为是大象,认错人了,我以为你是,结果你又不是.你们的 irc nick 太像了
<imtxc> yunfan: 其实也有很多外地的, 只是本省的而已
<madper> bluezd: 我是imadper呀
<yunfan> imtxc: 恩 可能自己生火做饭的多吧
<airead> yunfan, madper 现在生活比刚来的时候好很多吧
<madper> bluezd: 你是不撸自裆不?
<madper> airead: no!
<madper> airead: 一直是2.8k.
 * bluezd 为什么你始终不承认你是大象呢? madper 
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩,自己做饭的多点儿
<madper> airead: 帝都真心不好混....
<airead> yunfan, madper 羡慕你们呐
<madper> bluezd: 那你承认自己是  不撸自裆不...
<imtxc> bluezd: 不露自裆, 哥的屏幕.....
<yunfan> airead: 这个是显然的 否则谁愿冒风险下矿
<bluezd> madper: 不要乱叫，我可不是
<madper> airead: ..........有啥好羡慕的....
<madper> bluezd: 你都不承认, 我为毛要承认....
 * bluezd 好吧
<yunfan> 不撸痔档  bluezd
<airead> yunfan, 你在银矿还是金矿？
<bluezd> madper: 啥时候回来？
<yunfan> airead: 废矿
<madper> bluezd: 毕业.
<imtxc> yunfan: 那边公交车1元, 出租车起步7元
<yunfan> airead: 随时有塌陷的可能
<madper> bluezd: 或者, 如果, 我能找到下家, 就不回去了.
<bluezd> madper: 哦
<IronWard> 北京出租车起步几块？
<yunfan> imtxc: 小城市不用出租 就好像我家里的出租车没有50-100的根本不拉客
 * madper 无处容身呀....
<airead> yunfan, 那你应该是矿头头
 * bluezd 求收留啊
<yunfan> airead: 不是 只是高级下矿而已
<madper> bluezd: 你想去哪儿?  cc kexin
<imtxc> bluezd: 你也想跑路?
<airead> yunfan, 有 blog 没，看一个
<bluezd> madper: 我是说妹子的事情 cc GOD
 * madper 你们都是坏人!  cc bluezd adam8157 roylez yunfan
<imtxc> bluezd: 等等我从这里解脱掉了你把我卖进去你再跑吧...
<yunfan> airead: geek42.info 好久没更新了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Geek42 (@ geek42.info)
<yunfan> 说起来 本周必须更新一个 答应老外的
<madper> bluezd: 哦, 找妹子呀...
<airead> yunfan, 今天下午装 crash ，搞了半天也没装上
<bluezd> madper: 是啊，求收留啊
<maplebeats> madper, 你2.8k/m？
<madper> maplebeats: 恩.
<maplebeats> madper, 同行啊
<imtxc> bluezd: 然后我可以介绍给你一个妹子
<maplebeats> madper, 找到组织了
<adam8157> maplebeats: huh?
<bluezd> imtxc: 先介绍妹子
<yunfan> airead: i've no idea about that
<madper> bluezd: ... 我这边存货确实多... 不过, 都在广州....
<maplebeats> adam8157, 我也是这么多
<adam8157> madper: huh ?
<yunfan> 听说深圳女人比男人多许多
<madper> bluezd: 而且, 人家都还是学生.
<imtxc> madper: 媒婆这两天一直在炫富 他和你不是一路的
<madper> adam8157: ????
<adam8157> madper: 咋就坏人了
<airead> yunfan, blog 被墙了，翻过去才能看
<madper> adam8157: 忘了为什么了, 反正就是.
<adam8157> madper: ...
<yunfan> airead: 那可能是cloudflare的问题 不过我懒得管他
<madper> maplebeats: 有钱人. 膜拜!
<imtxc> adam8157: 因为你带走了hamo.... 大家不幸福了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 有钱人. 膜拜!
<imtxc> maplebeats: 拜
<airead> yunfan, 我看 bolg 喜欢先看 about ^_^
<yunfan> 开会去 8
<maplebeats> adam8157, madper 你们两个怎么不去死 + imtxc
<yunfan> airead: just follow the instuctions
<madper> maplebeats: 为啥你说我跟你是同行?
 * adam8157 发现腾讯家都是小受 伪娘 和土壕
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆有RTM, 有两台电脑,有卫星电话
<madper> maplebeats: 你妹妹的, 腾讯给你住房补贴呢还
<maplebeats> madper, 工资啊
<maplebeats> madper, 难道你没有么。。。= =！
<madper> maplebeats: 别逗了, 劳资班里一堆去腾讯的, 还不了解你们的情况.
<madper> maplebeats: 必然没有呀
<cherrot> madper, 你就住在帝都 还要求个啥
<maplebeats> madper, 哦。。。那我现在应该优越么。。。
<madper> cherrot: 扯淡, 外地来的在rh也没有
<imtxc> maplebeats: 有钱人怎么能不优越呢, 膜拜
<madper> maplebeats: 恩
<adam8157> maplebeats: 有钱人. 膜拜!
<cherrot> madper, 我们是肥企鹅
 * adam8157 住房补贴, 羡慕嫉妒恨啊
<adam8157> bluezd: ^
<maplebeats> adam8157, imtxc madper 全拉出去鞭XXX，特别是 adam8157
<imtxc> maplebeats: 有住房,膜拜
<airead> yunfan, follow what?
<cx_bye> maplebeats: 为啥?
 * bluezd 都是壕啊，惹不起
<imtxc> gfrog: 有车 膜拜
<imtxc> madper: 有妹子 膜拜
<imtxc> bluezd: 不用撸  膜拜
<maplebeats> cx_bye, 什么为啥？
<jvaemape> 请问recvfrom发UDP包要先bind么？
<adam8157> imtxc: 赞
<madper> imtxc: 单身好. 我正享受单身呢.
<huntxu> jvaemape: 不用
<madper> yunfan: check msg
<maplebeats> madper, 变单身了？恭喜了
<imtxc> madper: 不要骗我们,大家都知道你在学校有妹子
<huntxu> madper: .
<madper> maplebeats: :-)
<madper> huntxu: :-)
<madper> imtxc: 没打算动手.
<airead> yunfan, 你原来在 irc 里不叫这个吧
<madper> airead: jyf1987
<airead> madper, 对，原来叫 jyf
<airead> madper, 仙剑4上的那个主角叫什么啊？
<imtxc> madper: 毕业了才回来呢?
<maplebeats> madper, madper 是你怎么被甩的
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆,求介绍妹子
<madper> maplebeats: 我提出来的
<imtxc> ........................................'
<imtxc> maplebeats: cherrot 介绍个企鹅妹子吧
<adam8157> bluezd: awesome 的作者原来用的filco http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/6mon.medium.png
<cherrot> imtxc, 我都没有 哪轮得到你
<onlylove> 你俩先干一架，打赢了再说
<maplebeats> madper, 咦？找到男朋友就把女朋友甩了
<imtxc> .......
<adam8157> ......
<maplebeats> imtxc, 我们一层只有两个女的
<bluezd> adam8157: 好象是圣手 104
<madper> imtxc: 恩. 不想回去.
<madper> imtxc: 最近事情太多, 心情不好
<madper> imtxc: 一个人在广州玩一玩
 * adam8157 下班, 去采购水, 希望明天不要下雨 cc bluezd gfrog 
<Hiso-android> 终于看见中文了
<Hiso-android> 真好;-)
<cherrot> madper, 摸摸头 么么哒
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<Hiso-android> Linux软件的依赖关系真心受不了
<CyrusYzGTt> 都差不多， 很蹉
<imtxc> madper: 那就顺便去一下别的地方啊,干嘛一定在广州玩儿
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 你才用几天主受不了了，妹子找到没有？
<Hiso-android> 用了近半年ub了好不好！若算linux的话，勉强能算用了两年了！
<Hiso-android> 问题是给手机编译软件。。。更加蛋疼
<Hiso-android> glibc和glibm莫名其妙出了问题
 * imtxc momo madper
<Hiso-android> 妹子什么的
<Hiso-android> 浮云，二次元才王道
<imtxc> Hiso-android: 你能射到二次元?
<maplebeats> imtxc, 神吐槽
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 妹子都没有，搞毛线linux/irc/二次元
<huntxu> jvaemape: 不要開小窗
<Hiso-android> 。。。。
<Hiso-android> 喂喂！
 * Hiso-android 你们的节操呢？
 * Hiso-android 有些东西三次元是给不了的
<huntxu> jvaemape: 我錯了，recvfrom需要bind
 * gfrog 壕蛋蛋是有钱宁
<Hiso-android> maplebeats:你是用5笔的？
<imtxc> gfrog: 你开车去当然不用采购水了,他匍匐啊
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 当然，用了几年了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 更改了文件resolv.conf，保存后。等会，它自己会复原，回到默认的内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407433 为什么这样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-15 17:47
<gfrog> imtxc: 谁说我不采购水的
<gfrog> imtxc: 我还得采购干粮
<Hiso-android> kk：！
<Hiso-android> kk：kk酱下午好
 * Hiso-android 我会说我从小就用两笔么，现在已然2b一个
<Saxon> Hiso-android: 果然
<Hiso-android> Saxon:别真的吐槽啊
<Saxon> Hiso-android:好吧,我已经删掉了未发出吐槽的字
<Hiso-android> Saxon:你说吧
<Saxon> Hiso-android: 欠吐
<jvaemape> 嗯。 谢谢啦！
<jiero> windows下字体怎么变好看啊。。。。
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Saxon> jiero: 绣上花
<jiero> 都是像写字被刮掉一般。
<onlylove> 下班回家
<Hiso-android> 。。。你是wubi安装？
<Saxon> 魔方
<jiero> Hiso-android: 什么呃。被要求不装windows，就不能有这台台式机
<jiero> 所以后来又装上windows了。。。
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 我的字体也是，
<Saxon> Cygwin中...
<imtxc> jiero: 好像有个truetype什么的
<jiero> http://i.imgur.com/u1S990p.png
<jiero> imtxc: cleartype
<jiero> imtxc: 设置了，但是不开就很碎了。开了和linux下渲染又很不一样。。。
<jiero> 细字体喳喳。。。
<jiero> 关闭点阵字体？
<imtxc> jiero: win7 下还好点
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。我看看。
<Hiso-android> 下了，大家晚安。。。。现在道皑皑白雪是不是早了点
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 打错了，是“道安”
<Hiso-android> 下了
<jiero> 。
<jvaemape> 还不会用IRC
<jiero> 都跑了
<jiero> jvaemape: 一共几个常见功能 /whois /me /join /exit 就这样了。
<jiero> jvaemape: 不用会用。你能交流就够了
<jiero> jvaemape: 炫耀。http://i.imgur.com/u1S990p.png
 * jiero 抱怨 windows 太缺功能了，中键不能粘贴，不能拖窗口。。
<jvaemape> msg jiero 嗯，谢谢啦
 * jiero 觉得那个窗口预览弱爆了。。。
<jiero> windows 下用什么上 qq 没有广告？
<imtxc> jiero: 用去广告的qq
 * jiero 发现windows文件选择竟然不能用滚轮滚动？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 去广告的qq？
<jiero> 看起来很可怕。不敢。
<jiero> 还是webqq罢了。。。
<jiero> 竟然有 294 个 linux 游戏去挤 steam 。。。http://steamcommunity.com/greenlight/?searchtext=&childpublishedfileid=0&section=items&appid=765&browsesort=mostrecent&requiredtags[0]=linux&browsefilter=mostrecent&p=1
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ Steam Greenlight
<jiero> MeaCulpa: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=128428658
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ Steam Greenlight :: Fields of War
<madper> imtxc: 没钱
<cherrot> imtxc, 我的房子得转。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 你要么。。在霍营
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<jiero> madper: 原来你在啊。
<jiero> mad person
<madper> jiero: .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 支持ubuntu系统，不用安装驱动。电信3G无线上网卡，有哪些品牌型号？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407453 介绍下 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-15 18:14
<madper> qiao: 还没回去?
<qiao> madper: 快了，在等人。。
<qiao> madper: 貌似他们mentor给讲啥东西呢。。
<madper> qiao: 他们mentor?
<qiao> madper: 她 。
<qiao> madper: 就是虚拟话那边的那个娃
<madper> qiao: 哦
<huntxu> jvaemape: 不bind哪來一個fd可以接收
<huntxu> jvaemape: 別開小窗。。。
<madper> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> jvaemape: 不要用msg
<huntxu> jvaemape: 直接在頻道裏寫
<huntxu> jvaemape: 叫人輸前幾個字母然後tab補全
<jvaemape>  为什么sendto不bind就可以发包？
<jvaemape> huntxu,  为什么sendto不bind就可以发包？
<huntxu> jvaemape: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6189831/whats-the-purpose-of-using-sendto-recvfrom-instead-of-connect-send-recv-with-ud
<kk> huntxu s, ⇪ networking - What's the purpose of using sendto/recvfrom instead of connect/send/recv with UDP sockets? - Stack Overflow
<imtxc> cherrot: 多钱一月啊什么房子
 * jiero 认为 huntxu 是很害羞的
<cherrot> imtxc, 1250 霍营 次卧
<jiero> windows 下 如何虚拟打印 pdf 啊？
<jiero> 。
<cherrot> imtxc, 合同到10月  我想和朋友住去了
<imtxc> cherrot: 1k+的都住不起...
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<cherrot> imtxc, ...
<huntxu> jiero: 打印什麽 -.-
<cherrot> jiero, 好像也是虚拟打印机的形式  chrome可以
<huntxu> cherrot: 那裏附近是差不多
<jiero> huntxu: 就是虚拟打印机李
<cherrot> huntxu, 是啊
<huntxu> jiero: 好多瀏覽器自己都可以
<cherrot> jiero, chrome直接可以打印到pdf的
<yunfan> jiero: 因为linux用户的要求低 可能销售上可以比win的好
<jiero> yunfan: 什么啊。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 你創業創得怎麽樣了
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。chrome。。。是浏览器呃。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 失败。
<huntxu> 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 被人贬的不值钱。
<cherrot> jiero, 文档的话。。。要添加虚拟打印机 具体怎么做就不清楚了
<huntxu> 囧
<jiero> huntxu: 本来我就没钱。。
<jiero> huntxu: 创业也不是赚钱的。
<jiero> 所以双向亏空。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> cherrot: linux下 cups 都处理好了。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你刚才说 竟然有294个linux游戏去拥挤stream
<jiero> yunfan: 哦。其实人家是要求有足够人数同意，才能考虑的。
<jiero> yunfan: 大概linux玩家不管三七二十一，都同意了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> yunfan: 我说的那个缘由是，很多我都没听说过的游戏成品也往里面挤——说明现在推广难度极大啊。
<yunfan> jiero: 不是 就是副费率的问题
<yunfan> 回家 88
<kingFighter> names
<bigway> hello
<kk> bigway, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<bigway> 各位好，我第一次登录ubuntucn
<bigway> 有意思
<stardiviner> no body, no body
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助：拷贝某种类型文件及目录结构 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407476 请教大家个问题， 因为安卓项目代码太多，我想把A目录下的c文件和h文件都拷到B目录下单独管理，其他类型的都不要 一定是要把整个目录结构也照搬过来，请问这个命令怎么打？ 比如A\a\b\x.c …
<endle> 有人在吗？
<kk> endle, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<stardiviner> ....
<aemape> jvaemape: 嗯
<jvaemape> aemape, 嗯
<imtxc> eexp: 神，为什么配置了文泉驿字体在opera里面不起作用呢
<endle> imtxc, 有人写过字体配置要略吧
<roylez_> imtxc: 因为opera渣
<imtxc> roylez_: ff慢的启动不起来了。。。 傻慢傻慢的 拜扎席
<roylez_> imtxc: 渣，我这里毫无压力啊
<endle> imtxc, 试着重装ff（小心周围隐藏的无数FF粉）
<roylez_> imtxc: 推荐部电影吧
<endle> imtxc, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=363014
<kk> endle ⇪ t: Linux 字体配置要略（2012-02-15 更新） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<endle> 参考一下这个
<imtxc> roylez_: 在看《12生肖》  挺好玩。。
<imtxc> endle: 谢谢了
<roylez_> imtxc: 啥渣渣啊
<endle> imtxc, 这部电影不是让成龙引来了无数攻击吗
<imtxc> roylez_:  恩，看了半天没有撸点
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • nslookup命令用法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407486 z@z:~$ nslookup www. 163.com 8.8.8.8 Server:8.8.8.8 Address:8.8.8.8#53 Non-authoritative answer: http://www.163.com canonical name = http://www.cache.wangsu.netease.com . http://www.cache.wangsu.netease.com canonical name = http://www.163.com.lxdns.com . http://www.163.com.lxdns. …
<roylez_> endle: 渣龙近年就没好片子
<archl> 其实。
<roylez_> archl: 你是个玻璃渣渣
<roylez_> archl: 有好片么
<freeflying> roylez_: 霍比特人
<roylez_> freeflying: 看过
<archl> roylez_: 。。。好片？
<imtxc> 好久没看片了
<endle> archl, 个人认为好片
<archl> roylez_:  https://www.ted.com/prize
<freeflying> roylez_: 主席还是去新天地找个妞吧
<archl> endle: 这个怎么样？
<roylez_> freeflying: 新天地是神马
<archl> roylez_: 就是 shanghai之外。
<archl> roylez_: lol
<endle> archl, 魔戒粉必看
<archl> roylez_: google 搜索 ”新天地 女“返回“人是直女一枚，想找御姐1夜//情坐标帝都22岁~，朦朦胧胧活到现在，交过几个男朋友。但是心里总有想和御姐xx的冲动，也时常做梦梦到和大胸美”
<archl> endle: 呃。其实。片就是骗。
<archl> roylez_:  怎么样。
<roylez_> archl: 渣
<archl> roylez_: 渣。去玩游戏去。
<kingFighter> ==
<kingFighter> 我有一个问题
<archl> kingFighter: 问题1.你的nick太无聊。
<roylez_> kingFighter: 别理这家伙
<noBoring> 刚用irc..新手
<roylez_> noBoring: 没事，新手最可怕。喷完就跑
<noBoring> host windows guest linux 开启了ssh 并在virtual box ip为内部ip,用scp 传送文件 connection被拒..
 * archl 没用过windows当host呢。
<archl> roylez_: 渣主席。为什么喜欢看那么多别人的思维碎片？
<roylez_> archl: 思维碎片你个头
<roylez_> archl: 你找到工作拉？
<archl> roylez_: 对别人的论述来说不是碎的，但你接触的就碎了。
<archl> roylez_: 我没找
<roylez_> archl: 你找到妹子拉？
<archl> roylez_: 我没找
<roylez_> archl: 你找到富婆拉？
<archl> roylez_: 明天拉个妹子和你聊天？
<roylez_> archl: 你肉身翻墙成功拉？
<roylez_> archl: 你当上CEO拉？
<coolfengyu> virtualbox可以共享文件啊。
<roylez_> archl: 没话说了吧 lol
<noBoring> 哦 是可以..用增强工具
<archl> lol
<archl> roylez_: 你是个坏淫
<archl> roylez_: 我把ee画的那么丑。我太奔了。
<noBoring> 只是闲的蛋疼而已..
<archl> roylez_: 我当然没话说。本来就没想要的。。。
<archl> roylez_ noBoring  adamwen eexp lai
<archl> roylez_ noBoring adamwen eexp lainme MeaCulpa yunfan ofan  http://i.imgur.com/Z0MvQgg.jpg 我把ee画成这样了。
<roylez_> archl: 擦，不要太传神
<archl> roylez_: 。。。
<roylez_> archl: eexp 就这嘴里挂翔的样子...
<yunfan> tnnd 忘记了一个账户的密码
<yunfan> ee怎么出门都脸上挂两个汉堡
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<roylez_> yunfan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac591945
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 神奇的朝鲜！开挂的朝鲜儿童！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> yunfan: 看这个，绝对值了
 * archl 应该先学用铅笔。不是直接中性笔。。。
<yunfan> roylez_: 这个不像是儿童啊
<roylez_> yunfan: 你看到后面那段没？
<roylez_> yunfan: 简直非人啊
<archl> yunfan roylez_  是 15岁儿童？
<archl> roylez_:  http://i.imgur.com/u1S990p.png 我的最近购买记录
<yunfan> roylez_: 后面看到了 确实开挂
<roylez_> yunfan: 三圈我就得倒地上了
<yunfan> roylez_: 当然也可以考虑是侏儒  脑垂体有点一场 不怕这个
<roylez_> yunfan: 她岂止转了30圈
<archl> roylez_: 。。。我妹妹可以转200圈。。。
<yunfan> roylez_: 这个人的笑太贱了 有点像古代壁画上那些西域乐舞
<archl> roylez_: 一遍走路一遍转。。。
<roylez_> archl: 你又没看这片
<yunfan> roylez_: 对了 古代有一种舞蹈 叫胡旋舞 很流行的
<archl> roylez_: 。。。。
<roylez_> yunfan: 笑容就不说了。不过她前面的步法也很牛
<archl> roylez_: 百万挑一啊。
<archl> roylez_: 你是中国人里百万挑一的人才。。。
<yunfan> 今天没买酒喝是个实测
<archl> yunfan: 喝酒？
 * archl 戒酒了
<roylez_> yunfan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac591261
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 如果这支广告能让销量成长就太奇怪了 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<yunfan> 算了 洗澡
<jvaemape> 请问同一个套接字和地址（ip和端口）可以被多次bind（）？
<maplebeats> jvaemape, 可以吧
<maplebeats> jvaemape, 三次握手，多握几次不会死吧。。
<jvaemape> maplebeats, 我是用udp的，bind是为了指定源端口
<maplebeats> jvaemape, udp啊，那就应该更无所谓了吧。。你用的c吗？
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<jusss> roylez_: 叫的好亲热呀，^_^
<roylez_> jusss: 撕你的菊
<roylez_> jusss: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac591945
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 神奇的朝鲜！开挂的朝鲜儿童！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<lainme> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> lainme: 没啥事
<roylez_> lainme: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac591945
<roylez_> lainme: 你学过舞蹈么？
<lainme> roylez_: 学过，曾是个拖后腿的
<roylez_> lainme: 哦，向这个朝鲜小朋友学下把，有前途的
<GUNDAM> 药药，切克闹～～
<archl> GUNDAM: 切你
<archl> lainme 和 roylez 呢。
<GUNDAM> 我好久没来了
<lainme> roylez_: 女孩背后那个是什么，有个大妈诡异的招手
<archl> lainme: 。。。
<jusss> http://play.baidu.com/?__methodName=mboxCtrl.playSong&__argsValue=13891908&fm=altg1&__o=aladin#loaded
<kk> jusss s, ⇪ 百度音乐盒
<jusss> roylez_: 昨晚看了Celeste&Jesse Forever,
<roylez_> lainme: 是她妈喊她回去吃饭吧
<jusss> roylez_: 里面开头的那段音乐Littlest Things真好听
<roylez_> jusss: 不懂
<jusss> roylez_: 歌曲跟电影真配
<archl> roylez_: 你能搞懂？
<archl> roylez_: 话说是从哪里得到的？
<jusss> roylez_: ...
<jusss> roylez_: 电影不错
<jusss> roylez_: 500 days with summer
<jusss> roylez_: Celeste&Jesse Forever
<jusss> roylez_: 都不错
<roylez_> jusss: 500 days with Summer似乎是爱情片，貌似看过，很久以前
<jusss> roylez_: 是一部悲催的爱情片。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 现在好多欧美爱情片，都是女的背叛男的。。。
<kk> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • Linux Memo http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=407503 /etc/fonts/fonts.conf #字体设置文档 ﻿/usr/share/fonts #系统字体位置 /usr/share/backgrounds/ #壁纸位置 /usr/share/themes #主题位置 /usr/share/applications #应用程序 /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ /var/cache/apt/archives#apt-get完成包缓存 /var/cache/a …
<roylez_> yunfan: http://9fans.net/archive/2013/03/173
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: [9fans] The PATENTED IBM MULTI-PIPE : the evolution of unix pipes
<archl> jusss: 男的背叛女的不是太正常了啊？
<archl> jusss: 男的一直容易背叛
<archl> lol
<roylez_> archl: 那 hamo 背叛 gfrog 算神马
<archl> roylez_: 。所以男的容易背叛啊。。。
<archl> roylez_: 不管是男的是女的。
 * roylez_ 困了
 * archl 没戳到 roylez_ 看来。
 * jusss littlest things，这首歌真好听
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/3631187/
<kk> jusss s, ⇪ 离婚不分手 (豆瓣)
<archl> jusss: 。。。劈了你。
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/3072086/
<kk> jusss s, ⇪ 和莎莫的500天 (豆瓣)
<archl> jusss: 不准抢 roylez
<eexp> No modules for automated placement. nnnnnnnnd
<archl> eexp: nnd。。。画你怎么都画不出来
<archl> 难道能把 nnd画成 漫画人物？
<eexp> 啥
<jusss> 主席跑了。。。
<jusss> 我一定戳中了主席的痛点，
<archl> eexp: 没看到刚才我画你画出的那草稿？
<jusss> roylez: sorry
<gfrog> roylez: 安啦， hamo从来木有向我屈服过。 人家只服蛋蛋。
<jvaemape> 请问linux udp编程中如何指定源端口号？
<maplebeats> eexp, PIA!
<maplebeats> jvaemape, 书没带，不知道。。。
<jvaemape> maplebeats, 嗯，先谢谢啦！
 * maplebeats 唉，智商不够，没带书什么都不能做
<genophy> hi
<kk> genophy, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<genophy> kk: :)
<genophy> 有人在做java开发吗?
<Saxon> 萨顶顶
<genophy> what? A singer?
<cleamoon> 1940年5月16日，张自忠将军殉国，日本为其竖牌，上书“支那大将张自忠之墓”，全军行礼。 国军38师师长黄维刚带领敢死队将他的遗体抢回后方 ，日军停止空袭一日，避免伤到将军忠骸。张夫人李敏慧女士闻耗悲痛绝食七日而亡。文革中张将军墓碑遭毁，尸骨被刨出.
<cifer> 请问linux 下有啥好用的WYSIWYG 网页设计软件没？
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/RGd7U
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: liux WYSIWYG html edit - Google 搜索
<knownbad> bluegriffon 好似是最新的。
<kk>  05:44
<alvin_rxg> do u mean http://lmgtfy.com/ ?
<knownbad> 早晨特冷，我和姐姐两个人去提款机取钱，正好遇见运钞车来加钞。无奈之下两人只好站在一旁苦苦等候，这时姐对我说：冻手不？ 我冷冷地回一句：冻手！结果四杆枪瞬间指向我们俩……我们两个人被抓住送往派出所，在路上我们一直沉默，后来我问姐姐：你怎么还不开腔呢？结果八杆枪瞬间指向我俩… 到了警局，警察问我姐姐：你å
<knownbad> 老婆给的笑话。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-16
<ofan> test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 刷屏了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=411910 刚来就发现被刷屏了。管理员呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zcf115 — 2013-03-16 7:59
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 用CP复制东西怎么看剩余时间？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=411927 root@lenghonglin-GA-880GM-USB3L:~# cp '/home/lenghonglin/下载/cm-10.1-ubuntu-touch-20130225-UNOFFICIAL-lu6200 FIX.zip' '/media/lenghonglin/37A7-151E/rom' 怎么看还剩余好久？》 统计信息: 发表于 由 亚力比三大 — 2013-03-16 8:38
<Tenzu> 这就算进来了?
<roylez_> Tenzu: .
<Tenzu> roylez_: 拜见主席
<Tenzu> roylez_: 我用的opera
<roylez_> ...
<Tenzu> roylez_: win7里想找个irc真麻烦
<roylez_> Tenzu: webirc...
<Tenzu> roylez_: 界面太难看,虽然opera里也不怎么好看
<kingFighter> 用erc.
<lpy> 早～
<piggybox> Tenzu: http://www.ntalk.de/Nettalk/en/
<kk> piggybox s, ⇪ Nettalk - www.ntalk.de - IRC-Chatclient
<daf3707> 一叶起床没啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 上海办假驾驶证+Ｑ717065593 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=411941 上海办假驾驶证+Ｑ717065593 北京办假驾驶证+Ｑ717065593 深圳办假驾驶证+Ｑ717065593 广州办假驾驶证+Ｑ717065593 苏州办假驾驶证+Ｑ717065593 杭州办假驾驶证+Ｑ717065593 天津办假驾驶证+Ｑ717065593 宁波办假驾 …
<kingFighter> 这里还有广告..
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ ..怎么QQ号码都一样。。
<imtxc> roylez_: eexp Tenzu 早啊， 拜
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<jvaemape> 请问除了bind（）以外，还有什么方法可以指定udp发包的源端口？
<imtxc> ¿´À´ÖÜÄ©´ó¼Ò¶¼²»ÔÚ°¡£¬Ä¬Ä¬×£¸£¡°ÅÀ¡± ¡°É½¡±È¥µÄÈËÃÇ¡£¡£¡£
<kk> imtxc say: 看来周末大家都不在啊，默默祝福“爬” “山”去的人们。。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jvaemape> 请问除了bind（）以外，还有什么方法可以指定udp发包的源端口?
<aemape> jvaemape:
<aemape> <kk> imtxc say: 看来周末大家都不在啊，默默祝福“爬” “山”去的人们。。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<aemape> <jvaemape> 请问除了bind（）以外，还有什么方法可以指定udp发包的源端口?
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • firefox的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=411949 抓图1.png 这个算怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxxcjr — 2013-03-16 10:36
<Tenzu> imtxc_away: away了?
<\rs> jvaemape: sendto
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu手机现实与梦想 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=411970 安装方法： https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#S ... _codenames 系统下载： http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch- ... d/current/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 masonliu — 2013-03-16 10:51
<Tenzu> ...
<Tenzu> 还真无聊
<gfrog> Tenzu: 叫兽
<Tenzu> gfrog: 会用opera么?
<gfrog> Tenzu: 从来不用那玩意
<Tenzu> gfrog: ...
<Tenzu> gfrog: 看来得腆着脸问神了
<gfrog> Tenzu: = =
<Tenzu> gfrog: 你竟然不用神器
<gfrog> Tenzu: 我是chrome党
 * jiero 拜同恩张
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 拜 Tenzu
<Tenzu> jiero: yo
<yunfan> \rs: 原来你也要去参加lisp-2013
<\rs> yunfan: 對
<MeiKai> ：-D
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 办假档案【Q986986000】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=411990 上海办假档案【Q986986000】 北京办假档案【Q986986000】 深圳办假档案【Q986986000】 广州办假档案【Q986986000】 苏州办假档案【Q986986000】 杭州办假档案【Q986986000】 天津办假档案【Q986986000】 宁波办假档案【Q9869860 …
<Zhaofeng_Li> Spam, spam, lovely spam!
<jvaemape> linux 能发全网广播（255.255.255.255）包么？
<jvaemape> 我怎么好像是离线状态？
<October21> ##english是什么频道啊？
<piggybox> 英语学习频道
<October21> 谁建的呢？
<piggybox> 不知道
<October21> 主要是哪些人在里面
<Saxon> 貌似不很活跃的样子
<jvaemape> 我怎么好像是离线状态？
<Saxon> jvaemape: 没有,那是错觉
<jvaemape> Saxon: 哦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 启动时挂载失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412004 新转ubuntu，考二级了，需要win环境做些模拟。于是我装了虚拟机virtualbox。开始虚拟机不是别U盘，于是各种google。。。后来用下面的方法实现了。可是每次开机都会提示我什么东东挂在失败。。。我按下s键后正常使 …
<freeflying> yunfan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p9vbCzgzE4&feature=share
<kk> freeflying s, ⇪ YouTube - 看完这个微电影，都惊叹于用避孕套泡妞的绝技
<freeflying> roylez_: ^^
<yunfan> cfy ？
<yunfan> where is cfy?
<roylez_> freeflying: ?
<yunfan> hello all
<imtxc> gfrog: 拜基娃娃
<freeflying> roylez_: 微电影啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<imtxc> 广告怎么这么多啊。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 晕饭
<gebjgd> 志玲和春叫？
<imtxc> 脚本帝们给个监控论坛某个版块有更新就给邮件提醒的脚本吧，能监控关键字的更好～
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。春叫
<jiero> gebjgd: 你好。
<jiero> roylez 乐乐乐乐娃娃。
<imtxc> jiero: 你好
<gebjgd> jiero 撸姐好
<gebjgd> jiero 你表妹怎么卖的？
<jiero> imtxc: 你好。
<gebjgd> 邪门了 我的htc chacha一运行g+就崩溃了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 是不是漏装google的什么服务了？
<archl> thunderbird
<archl> thunderbird 和 chatzilla 的差不多啊。
<gebjgd> imtxc stockrom
<gebjgd> imtxc 亚洲版  自己刷的 曾经好过  估计八成需要重启
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我以前用安卓的时候记得少装哪个google的服务什么的来着忘了，反正少了之后一打开google+ 或者play就崩溃
<imtxc> yunfan: 桌子成功了没有
<gebjgd> 换手机
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问 这个是什么做成的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412006 请问这个是用什么做成的 多系统图形引导？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2013-03-16 13:53
<gebjgd> Htc 咋就在也不出全键盘手机了呢
<archl> gebjgd: 销量不够
<archl> 全键盘手机不利于人们不断深入支付 app。
<archl> 嗯嗯嗯。
<archl> 一切都在钱上
<gebjgd> archl 屁
<piggybox> 这和支持有什么关系？
<piggybox> 支付
<archl> gebjgd:  用调查的话， htc 肯定做的比你好。
<jusss> roylez_: 刚才看到一个美女在玩澄海
<yunfan> imtxc i am on lisp-2013 meetup
<jusss> roylez_: 很漂亮的美女
<mugebjgd> 擦
<yunfan> heng
<yunfan> archl: hehe
<jvaemape> 能在bind之后对地址再配置么？
<jvaemape> linux网络编程中能在bind之后对地址再配置么？
<roylez_> yunfan: 被大胡子爆了？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装ubuntu后，XP进滚动条后蓝屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412012 求助，安装ubuntu 12.04版后，最开始进ubuntu和XP都没问题，之后有一天进XP后到滚动条就蓝屏，屏幕显示STOP:C000021a unknown Hard Error Unknown Hard Error，但是进unbuntu一点没问题，这到底是怎么回事，请各位大 …
<freeayu> 有在用 pgadmin 的嘛
<freeayu> 我用这个怎么看不到表的列表了
<jvaemape> kk: 拔插內存條試試看
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> imtxc: 哈？
<gfrog> freeflying: 你也来凑热闹
<archl> gfrog:  无尾两栖娃。
<gfrog> archl: ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 有车不
<gfrog> freeflying: 我那个原装车？
<imtxc> yunfan: hehe
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 广 州 办 假 毕 业 证Q＜927967691＞办 假 身 份 证 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412055 北京 办 假 毕 业 证：Ｑ：927967691.大 专 毕 业 证.こ▲ 天津 办 假 毕 业 证Ｑ：927967691.办 假 身 份 证 深圳 办 假 毕 业 证Ｑ：927967691.办 假 身 份 证 上海 办 假 毕 业 证Ｑ：927967 …
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=281290
<kk> gfrog s, ⇪ 出欧亚马20寸代步折叠车，买车送锁~ - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<jiero> gfrog:  摸摸的。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求救啊】呜呜，编译内核遇到了错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412056 编译内核时，我先执行了make defconfig,再用make nconfig来进行配置，最后我用make - j4 deb-pkg生成deb包。 可是执行make -j4 deb-pkg的一开始就出现： make KBUILD_SRC= make[3]: 没有什么可以做的为 `all'  …
<\rs> 問了個笨問題騙了本書……
<roylez_> \rs: ....
<roylez_> \rs: 有桌垫了
<gebjgd> roylez_, 渣席得乐
<\rs> roylez_: ?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 南 宁 办 假 结 婚 证Q＜150057.9990＞离婚证 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412061 办 假 结 婚 证Q＜150057.9990＞离婚证 深 圳 办 假 结 婚 证Q1.5.0.0.5.7.9.9.9.0 天 津 办 假 结 婚 证Q1.5.0.0.5.7.9.9.9.0 广 州 办 假 结 婚 证Q1.5.0.0.5.7.9.9.9.0 苏 州 办 假 结 婚 证Q1.5.0.0.5.7.9.9.9.0 杭 州  …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • resolv.conf文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412062 为了防止：文件resolv.con文件，自动复原。 方法： sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf 不是很有效！ ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 问题： 1.自动复原是什么原因？ 2.还有其它方 …
<tommy__> 人挺多的
<jyf1987> \rs: 你人在哪里?
<avbot098> .vc wnxh
<avbot098> .vc XSKY
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 12.10的外观 对话框里，没有字体设置的选项啊？如何设置系统字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412074 谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 neptune1_1984 — 2013-03-16 16:52
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 上海师范大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412075 上海师范大学，菜鸟一只。同校大神赐教啊！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunbuny — 2013-03-16 17:08
<roylez_> \rs: 你骗的书
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 手机引导启动linux系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412106 要求:root过的android手机一个 pc一个 步骤:1.手机安装drivedroid https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid 2.安装会提示下载iso的linux镜像,可以从列表中选择SliTaz 很小的linux发行版不到40M(当然你也可以 …
<freeflying> gfrog: 你那个不改回原厂的400我收了吧
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> 买到笔了。
<fd5788> big xidian
<roylez_> jiero: 神笔马良的那款么？
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=281296
<kk> gfrog s, ⇪ 出几辆通勤车 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个牙盘就400多了，我单卖个牙盘给你算了。
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于安装linux下的VM virtual box增强功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412126 为什么我的linux界面上没有安装增强功能这个键。。我已经找了好久，，难道要重装吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 唐封夜 — 2013-03-16 10:11
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐。摸摸。
<Evanescene> 求救啊，我的arch坏了，不想重装，求办法， 问题在这里： http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/68147/how-to-solve-i-o-error-on-device-dev-sda-when-arch-startup
<kk> Evanescene ⇪ ti: linux - how to solve I/O error on device /dev/sda when Arch startup? - Unix and Linux
<jvaemape> Evanescene: 硬盤壞了吧！！
<fobirc> 终于找到了个说话的地
<Evanescene> jvaemape 估计是的，但是我的windows 7能启动啊。难道就是linux的那个系统分区坏了？还是用户目录分区坏了？
<fobirc> 能知道你们在讨论什么吗？
<jvaemape> Evanescene: 嗯，可能。你進單用戶模式看看
<Evanescene> 我只能进maintaince模式，
<Evanescene> 不知道是不是你说的用户模式
<jvaemape> Evanescene: grub中加init=/bin/bash 試試。
<Evanescene> 我能进root，但是无法正常启动系统
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • Emacs 的auto-complete插件本来可以用回车选中结果，装了auto-complete-clang就不行了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412137 Emacs 的auto-complete插件本来可以用回车选中结果，装了auto-complete-clang就不行了，只能用tab选中了，求解。弹出的补全 窗口颜色也跟之前不太一样，配置之前 …
<cx_bye> Evanescene: 单用户模式里面运行fsck试试看.
<Evanescene> cx 也对，
<Evanescene> cx 还有什么其他的办法么？
<cx_bye> Evanescene: 拔下硬盘, 插到别的正常的系统上, 用SMART工具看看是硬盘坏了, 还是分区坏了
<Evanescene> 应该是分区坏了，因为我在同一硬盘上的windows系统能正常启动
<cx_bye> Evanescene: 就会fsck. 你试试看吧.
 * cx_bye 刚买完红茶就后悔了... 应该买川宁...
<Evanescene> cx 谢了
<cx_bye> Evanescene: :-)
<cx_bye> 周六这里就没啥人了... 看来大家都是上班的时候泡在这里了
<freeayu> 有人啊
<freeayu> 我在
<freeayu> 有用过pgadmin嘛
<MeiKai> freeayu: pgadmin用过，在windows上
<freeayu> meikai  在哪可以查看数据表了
<freeayu> 一直没看到建好的数据表
<cx_bye> hhkb lite 2 好用吗?
<cx_bye> roylez: 坏席, 对hhkb有兴趣吗?
<roylez_> cx_bye: 你送？
<cx_bye> roylez_: 我没钱呀...
<cx_bye> roylez_: 等过几年我工作了, 可以送
<HAIKONG> hi
<kk> HAIKONG, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<roylez_> cx_bye: 用不着那么麻烦，你嫁一个富婆就成了
<cx_bye> roylez_: 有这么好的办法? 你还不自己先上? 肯定又是再坑我...
<roylez_> ...
<HAIKONG> \topic
<HAIKONG> 关于学习shell有没有好建议？
<jiero> roylez先上吧。
<cx_bye> ydcv ridiculous
<cx_bye> ....
<cx_bye> wrong shell...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样让文件在后台，隔一分钟执行一次？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412141 文件：a.sh 让文件a.sh在后台，隔一分钟执行一次！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-16 11:23
<cx_bye> yunfan: frog pad有个应用, 把你的qwert键盘变成单手操作键盘.
<cx_bye> yunfan: 就是太贵了, 不然应该买一个. 尤其是有妹子的.
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 请问启动是一直红着屏幕怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412145 我的ubuntu是装在移动硬盘里的，12.10的时候启动没什么问题，升级13.04后启动会一直红着，也就是ubuntu默认的那个颜色，然后要ctrl+alt+dele重启之后就又能进入了，但是进入也是initramfs，但是exit …
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<tenzu> opera登录irc就没个可视提醒么？
<tenzu> 邮件和rss似乎还凑合
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥时候让我试试你的公路吧
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • aria2c 爆管子了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412149 今天下了个4G多的iso镜像竟然 2.1MiBs 一会就完事了,酷毙了。迅雷望尘...啊 10M带宽，平时满速是1.2MiBs 左右，果然会爆吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jogetwoo — 2013-03-16 20:22
<nitro_> 必須裝了vim-gtk才能用 "+p?
<gfrog> nitro_: vim --version|grep "+clipboard"
<gfrog> nitro_: 有这个选项才能用。
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以试，不过乃啥时候能跟我们一起出去活动啊？
<kk> 新 校园网拨号 • linux闪讯的希望，校园网是闪讯的看过来！！！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412168 好吧，我承认有点标题党，但是真的有希望啊，我在网上找到了可以用的第三方闪讯拨号器，还和作者要了源代码，不过那是在win下运行的，wine也能打开，不过总 …
<CyrusYzGTt> 我没有这个选项。。
<nitro_> gfrog: 裝了vimgtk才有 前端時間把vimgtk刪了 因爲我只在終端下用vim 今天發現+寄存器沒有了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04字符界面汉字显示的是小方块，怎么解决啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412169 12.04字符界面 汉字 显示的是 小 方块 怎么解决啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 小飞鱼oye — 2013-03-16 21:15
<archl> roylez_ 美人
<inode_lf> 我心中的人
<archl> inode_lf: 爱 roylez 爱 生活
<roylez_> archl: 死基佬
<archl> roylez_:  被女生要qq号去，加上好友，改成真名是什么情况。。。
<archl> roylez_: 我要你
<GUNDAM> 搞基阿～
<GUNDAM> 好机油  好朋友  ～
<freeflying> gfrog: 下周末可以
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们去哪儿活动
<archl> freeflying:  搅合？
<GUNDAM> 合体？
<archl> gfrog:  freeflying  悦姐说没去过 你们没去过么？ http://www.beijing-open-party.org/
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: OpenParty
<GUNDAM> 周末去哪合体？ 我来组成头部～
<GUNDAM> kk: 哟哟～～切克闹！
<gfrog> freeflying: 下周？不一定，看天气
<gfrog> archl: 木有。
<jvaemape> kk: dpkg-reconfigure locales 試試看
<fobirc> Hi, all
<freeflying> gfrog: 下周末比较有空
<archl> roylez: 乐乐。
<archl> roylez: 有2张生化危机5电影票，怎么用？
<MasterKong> 大家好
<kk> MasterKong, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<MasterKong> 我有一个教程，不知道问什么下载不下来
<MasterKong> 大家看看能不能下载下来，然后分享到网盘
<MasterKong> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=421375&uk=3524607140
<kk> MasterKong ⇪ ti: C and C++.torrent_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<MasterKong> kk，
<MasterKong> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=421375&uk=3524607140
<freeflying> archl: openparty是干啥的
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • C程序运行时的中文输入问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412178 运行一个scanf输入函数（或其它输入函数）的程序时，输入中文，发现输错，按退格（Back space）键删除时，屏幕上没有把中文文字删完，而是还显示一半。请问大家是如何解决这问题的！ 如下图里 …
<archl> freeflying: 懒懒。OpenParty是由北京的多个技术社区共同举办的社交活动。
<archl> 本活动的目标给参与者提供一个平等、自由的分享与获取知识的机会。活动话题不仅仅局限于技术，还包括生活、旅游、艺术、创业、商务、投资、营销等各方面的话题。
<archl> freeflying: 看第一段落。。。
<freeflying> archl: 你掺和组织？
<archl> freeflying: 我不
<archl> freeflying: 对我来说，就好象看到一条新闻转载一样。
<archl> freeflying: 或者让你们当小白鼠
<freeflying> archl: 之前他们有人找过我，当时我没时间
<freeflying> archl: 兴许这个月底可以去
<freeflying> archl: 他们每次的观众多不多
<archl> freeflying: 根据 悦姐说因为人太多，所以不去。
<archl> freeflying: 大概100人？
<freeflying> archl: 不算多
<archl> freeflying: 嗯。我去不了。
<cx_bye> 自 2008年6月15日以来，您一共阅读了 148,597 个条目。    我的google reader...
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯哼?
<gfrog> adam8157: 匍匐回来了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没, 今天路线超平坦(大部分
<adam8157> gfrog: 不过, 三个月没打羽毛球的后果显现出来了... 爬山爬的屁股疼
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<archl> adam8157: 屁股痛？
<archl> adam8157: 不是膝盖？
<archl> adam8157: 爬山很累啊。爬300米我就受不了了。
<adam8157> archl: ... 屁股肌肉痛, 爬山搞得
<adam8157> archl: 今天400米的山大概三四个的样子, 没啥难度
<archl> adam8157: 海拔？还是相对高度？
<archl> adam8157: 你是爬还是走路啊。。。
<adam8157> archl: 海拔, 相对高度三百多的样子吧
<adam8157> archl: 只有部分比较陡的地方
<archl> adam8157: 哦。很厉害。
 * archl 觉得只要不是走石头路的爬山都挺厉害
<adam8157> archl: 累一累身体会比较舒服, gfrog 成天骑车的快感也是这个么?
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<archl> adam8157: 累一累其实很容易，扒搂30层。
<adam8157> archl: 爬楼三十层需要四五个小时么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不活动的话睡眠也不好。累到了就能睡的跟死狗了。
<archl> adam8157: 不断的尝试加减速。
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<archl> adam8157:  我都可以连续吃四五小时。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是
<gfrog> adam8157: 明儿跟我十三陵玩儿去吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不去...
<archl> adam8157: 来回20次要5小时之上？
<gfrog> archl: 傻了吧唧的爬5小时楼梯？
<adam8157> archl: ... 多没劲...
<gfrog> archl: 太二了。
<archl> gfrog: 。
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<archl> 下山好玩啊。
<archl> 一边提心吊胆地往下跳
<archl> 有时候要急停免得摔死
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下的BT下载可怎么办啊？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=412191 我试了qbittorrent 和 transmission两个软件，结果速度和连接上的用户都是零，大侠教教我吧。 我是宽带用无线路由分开的，旁边开了个win7 用迅雷在下同一个种子，能下载，在ubuntu下就不行。谢谢 …
 * archl 其实挺羡慕有山的地方。
<inode_lf> 我觉得IRC里的都是宅男，哪有功夫活动
<inode_lf> 懒人一群
<inode_lf> 啊。。。好困 了…
 * archl 不想活动。
<cifer> pan0是啥接口？
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<rechael> 谁用过mac osx
<MasterKong> here
<MasterKong> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=421538&uk=3524607140
<kk> MasterKong ⇪ ti: C and C++.torrent_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<MasterKong> 大家看看这个教程怎么样，哪位网络不错把这个下载下来 ，跟大家分享下啊
<alvin_rxg> 哪本书的名字叫 《c and c++》 来着……
<MasterKong> 不是书
<MasterKong> 是关于c和c++的教程集合
<alvin_rxg> ..
<nopcall_> 传了下迅雷离线。。没速度啊
<nopcall_> 3.58G
<MasterKong> 速度慢，就一点儿速度
<MasterKong> 而且不稳定！
<MasterKong> 要是能待机把这下好，然后传到网盘给大家分享下就好了
<nopcall_> http://blog.de3eb.cn/2012/12/%E5%B0%8F%E7%83%99%E9%93%81%E5%A3%81%E7%BA%B8%E5%88%80%E7%87%83%E6%B0%94%E7%81%B6%E5%8D%87%E7%BA%A7%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B1%E5%86%85%E5%AD%98/
<kk> nopcall_ s, ⇪ 巧夫的无炊之米——小烙铁+壁纸刀+燃气灶升级路由器内存 - DIY - 吃喝玩乐 - HG255D路由 - 升级内存 - 輕微&花花
<MasterKong> 这个地牛
<alvin_rxg> 3.58G   什么破东西？……我收集的十几本书也才不到100MB。。。。 =.= 那都是图片么？……
<MasterKong> 视频呢
<MasterKong> 别见笑啊 我对这个视频特别地感兴趣
<alvin_rxg> pff 不如去 open course 看呢
<MasterKong> 倒是对那个不感兴趣
<alvin_rxg> ..  ..  ..
<maplebeats> hello everybody
<cleamoon> “前几天逛商场出来，男友去停车场取车，我在人行道上等他，一老太太颤巍巍地向我走来，在和LZ轻擦一下后倒在地上，说时迟那时快，LZ也顺势倒地，同时捂着肚子，痛苦地说着：“我的肚子，我的孩子……”老太太一听迅速爬起来，头也不回地走了，而且走路也不颤了”
<maplebeats> cleamoon, hehe
<cleamoon> 道高一尺魔高一丈
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 你也去试试？
<Guest81880> 哈哈，大家好，半夜三更啦
<alvin_rxg> 大家好，快四更啦
<maplebeats> 是啊。。
<maplebeats> 大半夜的
<Guest81880> 大半夜的，睡不着
<maplebeats> 呃。。
<maplebeats> Guest81880, 你是哪个啊
<Guest81880> 哪个都不是，挂的代理
<cnfczn> 还有人吗?
<cnfczn> kk: www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<kk>  05:00
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-17
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 　　孝 感 開 病 假 條.上 環 證 明Q.823710979.結 紮 證 明.醫 院 證 明 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413040 　　孝 感 開 病 假 條.上 環 證 明Q.823710979.結 紮 證 明.醫 院 證 明　　孝 感 開 病 假 條.上 環 證 明Q.823710979.結 紮 證 明.醫 院 證 明　　孝 感 開 病 假 條.上 環  …
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 临 沂 办 假 毕 业 证：632794129.大 专 毕 业 证 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413120 临 沂 办 假 毕 业 证：632794129.大 专 毕 业 证 临 沂 办 假 毕 业 证：632794129.大 专 毕 业 证 临 沂 办 假 毕 业 证：632794129.大 专 毕 业 证 临 沂 办 假 毕 业 证：632794129.大 专 毕 业  …
<luffy_> ///
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 吉林省榆树市办假毕业证Q９７８８８２５９６ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413194 吉林省榆树市办假毕业证Q９７８８８２５９６ 上海办假毕业证Q97888259.6 北京办假毕业证Q97888259.6 深圳办假毕业证Q97888259.6 广州办假毕业证Q97888259.6 苏州办假毕业证Q97888259.6 杭州办假 …
<luffy_> hello
<kk> luffy_, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<inode_lf> ç»­ä¼ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在linux下编程序时，想要输出：当前的目录，应该调什么函数啊？？求帮助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413199 在linux下编程序时，想到输出：当前的目录，应该调什么函数啊？？求帮助！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zero_hsy — 2013-03-17 9:43
<chao_> 请教一个Python问题. i = 3  n = i / 3  if n is int: print "True" else: print "False"  结果为什么是False？
<cleamoon> chao_, n是float
<alpha080> chao_: i / 3 的结果不是int,
<alpha080> 你该查查整除用什么运算
<MeiKai> chao_: i//3
<alpha080> 没错
<chao_> cleamoon， 为什么是 float？
<cleamoon> chao_, python就这么定义的。你要想要int就得转换
<alpha080> python != c ,不用事先声明类型
<cleamoon> chao_, 而且你也不能写 i is int
<cleamoon> chao_, 得写 type(i) is int
<alpha080> chao_: python是动态语言，它确定一个变量的类型是在给它赋值的时候
<chao_> cleamoon，把 if n is int 改成 if type(n) is int 后结果就是True了，所以其实n并不是float？
<\cx> roylez: 坏席, 有在archlinux里面搭过kdump吗?
<cleamoon> chao_, n是float，你写type(n) is float一样是false
<cleamoon> chao_, 如果你写 i is int也是false
<roylez_> \cx: 木有
<chao_> 可是我得到是的True啊，Python-2.7.3
<\cx> roylez: 3.8.0内核, 一定几率会在ipv6那里panic
<cleamoon> chao_, 哦，我试的是3.3
<roylez_> \cx: 玩不起ipv6
<roylez_> \cx: 你送我一台i5的电脑，我就搭个ipv6
<\cx> roylez_: 你自己不是有台华硕吗?
<cleamoon> chao_, python2试了，2里n是float
<roylez_> \cx: 不是i5啊，都过保修期了
<\cx> roylez_: ipv6非得用i5才能连上?
<roylez_> \cx: 恩，我这里是
<\cx> roylez_: 18m不给配电脑?
<roylez_> \cx: 那电脑，stinkpad，都懒得摸
<chao_> cleamoon, 能贴出你验证时使用的代码吗？
<\cx> roylez_: ... 送我
<cleamoon> chao_, 就你用的那两句呀。 type(i) is int 和 type(n) is int
<roylez_> \cx: 公司的资产，丢了要赔钱
<roylez_> \cx: 不过说起来，这电脑已经过了3年，book value只有1元.....
<\cx> roylez_: 没丢呀, 在我这里好好的. 我帮你保管! 还不管你收保管费!
<roylez_> \cx: 我用的电脑，价值1元
<\cx> roylez_: 恩, 不是到了三年, 就可以跟公司申请换一台新的型号的机器了吗?
<roylez_> \cx: 现在是5年
<roylez_> \cx: 所以我在琢磨换公司
<\cx> roylez_: ... ... ... 这么久...
<\cx> roylez_: 恩, 换吧. 去emc.
<cleamoon> roylez_, 我给你100元，给我100台那种电脑
<roylez_> \cx: 肯定不去的就有渣mc
<roylez_> cleamoon: 按照公司规定，老电脑是要砸掉的
<roylez_> cleamoon: 不是卖废物
<cleamoon> ........
<\cx> roylez_: 主席不是搞存储测试的吗?
<roylez_> \cx: 我是夜总会的
 * \cx 求赠送: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.17.AACljf&id=16282155844
<\cx> roylez_: ...
<imtxc> roylez_: 夜总会的电脑里面，一定有很多领导的视频吧，肯定要砸掉
 * \cx fuck, 编译内核的时候忘了打开CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO了!
<\cx> imtxc: 主席自己就是领导.
<imtxc> \cx: 这样啊
<gfrog> roylez_: 渣席来帽帽？ XD
 * imtxc 同居的基友是祥林嫂，怎么破？
<\cx> imtxc: 上了她.
<imtxc> 在不搬走的前提下，跪求解决办法。。。
<imtxc> \cx: 那解决不了问题
<\cx> imtxc: 能. 你试过就知道.
<imtxc> \cx: 不行的
<\cx> imtxc: 你没试过, 怎么会知道不行.
 * imtxc 继续求靠谱的方法。。。。怎么委婉的告诉他 我们大家对他的JB 阿毛被狼刁走了一点兴趣都没有
<\cx> 中国移动上海公司（上海移动）昨天宣布再次下调宽带资费，10M家庭宽带包年仅需810元，新推出的20M家庭宽带，包年仅需1100元。
<\cx> 羡慕
<kk> 新 华北校区 • 河北工程大学学生。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413213 我是河北工程大学12级工商研究生。欢迎交流，咱们学校有没有linux群？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shouhuanxiaoji — 2013-03-17 10:33
<\cx> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/227852.htm
<kk> \cx s, ⇪ 这才是大神 用取款机玩《愤怒的小鸟》_游戏_cnBeta.COM
<gfrog> imtxc: 话唠？ 拽他上twitter、微博，
<gfrog> imtxc: 刷微博就没时间真人吐槽了。
<alpha080> 还有个办法，以彼之道，还施彼身
<ikk-> 什么是祥林嫂
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是话唠，就是祥林嫂。。。。 死的心都有……
<kk> : define:祥林嫂 http://g.cn/search?q=define:%E7%A5%A5%E6%9E%97%E5%AB%82 祥林嫂是鲁迅小说《祝福》中的人物；辛亥革命前，早寡的祥林嫂听说婆婆要把她卖掉 ，连夜跑到鲁镇，来到鲁四老爷家帮佣，因不惜力气得到太太欢心。不料又被婆婆把 ...
<gfrog> imtxc: 那微博也能搞定伊
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧，我试试，估计悬
<imtxc> 举个栗子吧，恩，就前天晚上他牙疼，然后第二天早上起来就依次给每个人说“哎呀我昨晚牙疼的要命，我不知道是怎么了，把喇叭巴拉巴拉，以前我就牙疼过后来不疼了，后来上大学的时候又疼过几次几次几次吃了什么什么药大夫说怎么怎么了，这次又疼了我现在要起床去看医生了不知道能不能起作用。然
<imtxc> 后巴拉把喇叭巴拉，其实我觉得这是因为我们公司每天提供的免费蛋黄派我吃多了，才牙疼的，我们公司从去年开始每天给我们提供包子、蛋黄派、火腿肠把喇叭巴拉把喇叭，我以前不怎么吃后来我就开始吃了现在牙疼了。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 这是原话，我发誓我没加一个字。。。。。。。。
 * gfrog 还是话唠
<imtxc> 。。。。 唉，话说那种耳朵里面塞的睡觉听不见噪音的那叫个啥，好用不
<ikk-> 中医养护牙齿先养肾
<ikk-> 让他补肾去.
<imtxc> 估计这种病除了电再没其他办法了吧
<ikk-> 他不出去找妹子,每天在寝室?
<imtxc> ikk-: 他有妹子，但是她妹子死也不跟他逛街
<ikk-> 无解.
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<imtxc> ikk-:
<imtxc> 给你假设一下吧，比如你跟他一起去中关村想看看实体店里面笔记本或者手机的价格行情，前提是你也在网上京东什么的做了一些功课，只是打算问问那边的价格，你看到一个笔记本或者手机，一开口问店员这个手机什么配置多少钱，旁边你一起的这个人马上说：“哎这不是那什么什么型号么不是3988么，不是
<imtxc> 什么什么CPU什么什么屏幕等等等等  你尴尬不
<imtxc> ikk-: 你要是不觉得尴尬就可以。。。。。。。。。。
<\cx> imtxc: ... 我有办法.
<\cx> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.20.3pRMwy&id=17013212730&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> \cx s, ⇪ 蟑螂药特效拜灭士杀蟑胶饵 除灭蟑螂杀蟑螂饵剂原装进口安全环保-tmall.com天猫
<ikk-> imtxc: 我很尴尬
<\cx> imtxc: 耳根子清静了
<imtxc> ikk-: 那就有解了吧
<imtxc> \cx: 我有这个
<imtxc> \cx: 这东西不杀人啊
<imtxc> \cx: 不过这东西杀蟑螂确实管用。
 * \cx 手贱搜图片, 看到土鳖了... 操, 我有土鳖恐惧症...
<\cx> imtxc: 吃了让他不舒服, 就不跟你说话了
<\cx> imtxc: 谁让你杀人了
<\cx> imtxc: 你给他吃, 保证他再也不跟你说话了
<ikk-> 杀人灭口...
<ikk-> 太恐怖了
<ikk-> imtxc: 我还是认为,办法就是补肾.
<imtxc> 哎，可怜我还搬不走。。。
<\cx> imtxc: 你现在去公司要多久?
<\cx> imtxc: 路程
<imtxc> \cx: 走路15分钟
<\cx> imtxc: 房租多少?
<imtxc> \cx: 床位 500
<\cx> imtxc: 哦, 床位呀, 那确实蛋疼.
<\cx> imtxc: 跟别人合租我都觉得不爽. 这就是为啥我毕业绝对不去北上广深.
<\cx> imtxc: 不过我离毕业还有好多年呢
<imtxc> \cx: 是啊，这边房子实在租不起，远点又的挤车
<\cx> imtxc: 远离北上广深.
<\cx> imtxc: 其实吧, 广深的租房还好一些. 北上真心坑
<imtxc> \cx: 不太了解啊，其实除了住别的倒不是多大的问题
<\cx> imtxc: 你做啥的? 考虑去成都/济南/大连/青岛/珠海
<\cx> imtxc: 空气/交通   北京的空气, 交通奇差
 * \cx 住 本身就是极大的问题. 
<imtxc> \cx: 交通和空气我倒能接受
<\cx> imtxc: 北京的妹子漂亮吗?
<\cx> imtxc: 妹子不漂亮的地方, 我不能接受
<imtxc> \cx: 好像都还不错啊，质量比我老家的好多了
<\cx> imtxc: 向往 成都/重庆.
 * \cx 还有武汉
<\cx> imtxc: http://www.21cbh.com/HTML/2013-3-14/4MNTg3XzYzOTc4Mw.html
<kk> \cx s, ⇪ 中国出美女城市排名：哈尔滨第一重庆第二|中国|出美女城市|排名_21世纪网
<\cx> imtxc: 哈尔滨太冷, 后面的都还不错
<jvaemape> 請問那偉知道sendto函數在哪裏定義的？
<imtxc> jvaemape: man 2 sendto
<\cx> jvaemape: socket.h
<jvaemape> imtxc: 謝謝，我看看。
<psychologe> 打扰下，笔记本装的32位的12.10...2G内存，运行大点的程序就卡，像虚拟机，cs起源。想加根4G内存，装64位的系统,会不会好很多？
<imtxc> \cx: 那些排名都没什么用，不是自己的，更受罪
<\cx> imt
<\cx> imtxc: 这个我不担心. 把妹都不会, 就搞基去吧...
<imtxc> psychologe: 估计能好点，到那是不会好很多吧
<\cx> psychologe: 要看你其他方面的配置.
<\cx> psychologe: 看看平静是不是在内存.
<\cx> psychologe: 虚拟机的话, 确实内存大一些有优势. 64位也比32位性能好很多很多.
<psychologe> CPU i3 2.4G
<imtxc> psychologe: 加个内存肯定有效果的
<psychologe> 64位的系统，装软件会不会麻烦点？
<psychologe> 网上说很多软件没64位的
<imtxc> psychologe: 哪个软件没64位的。。。。
<jvaemape> pae內核 可以認64G內存。
<psychologe> 我的型号是thinkpad E430C 便宜机，这里有人用吗？
<\cx> jvaemape: pae之后, 还是不能享受原生的fastcall
 * \cx 最烦thinkpad
<imtxc> 有没有本子有一排USB口的
<\cx> imtxc: 买个usb 3.0 的hub就好了
<roylez_> \cx: stinkpad
<\cx> roylez_: lol
 * \cx 联想就联想, lenovo就lenovo, 买个别人的牌子, 就成高端机了... 好多人还追捧... 呃..
<imtxc> roylez_: 扎西，把你不要的stinkpad赠送给我吧
<psychologe> *,
<imtxc> \cx: 其实联想那个k29真的不错啊，还算有点良心的本子呢
<\cx> imtxc: 良心本, 主要是日本产的那些.
<\cx> imtxc: 台湾的, 有些还说的过去
<\cx> imtxc: 光看那些参数没用的.
<imtxc> \cx: 我又不是参数党
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求 昂达971双核 刷 ubuntu 是刷入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413222 求 昂达971双核 刷 ubuntu 是刷入 本人已成功在安卓上运行 ubuntu 不过不是刷机 我希望能刷入ubuntu 统计信息: 发表于 由 sjh88888888 — 2013-03-17 11:38
<\cx> imtxc: 坚决不相信联想的做工
<psychologe> 品牌太多，机型太多，属性又多，眼花缭乱，菜鸟一般会选最熟悉的，平时听的最多的
<\cx> ... cfy不在
<imtxc> cfy 大师已经好几天没见了
<qinglingquan> 谁用emacs的?
<\cx> qinglingquan: 我
<\cx> 不说话? 那我下楼吃饭去了....
<qinglingquan> \cx: 用没用过emacs deamon + emacsclient?
<psychologe> 有没有远CS起源的：
<psychologe> 有没有远CS起源的？
<psychologe> 感觉用optirun调用独显运行，和直接用集显没啥区别，无论是画面，动作反应，fps，都是差不多。
<jvaemape> imtxc: \cx man和socket.h中只有申明沒有定義啊！
<ikk-> jvaemape: 要看定义,要下载源码吧?
<jvaemape> ikk-: 源碼哪裏可以下？
<ikk-> jvaemape:  apt-file search "socket.h" | grep linux-header
<ikk-> jvaemape: 哦,不是 linux-header
<ikk-> www.oschina.net/code/explore/glibc-2.9/socket/sendto.c
<ikk-> http://www.oschina.net/code/explore/glibc-2.9/socket/sendto.c
<kk> ikk- s, ⇪ OSChina代码查看：glibc-2.9/socket/sendto.c - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<roylez_> imtxc: 都说了是公司财产，必须要砸掉
<ikk-> jvaemape: apt-get source gnulib
<roylez_> imtxc: http://jandan.net/2013/03/17/best-computer-slowed-down.html
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 世界上最快的电脑因为使用过多黄金而减速
<ikk-> apt-file search sendto.c
<yunfan> sqlite的文档真是太给力了
<roylez_> yunfan: 用sequel的，只需要读sequel文档
<ikk-> sequel 简单
<yunfan> roylez_: nope 我只是去了解sqlite底层那个虚拟机实现 所以去找文档 发现他的文档非常好 很简洁 表现力却很强 信息完全传达到了
<roylez_> yunfan: 这个我同意
<Evanescene> 如何把一个（坏掉的）硬盘上的数据（包括系统）转移到新的硬盘上去啊？
<\cx> jvaemape: 谁说你能看到定义呀
<\cx> jvaemape: 动态链接库
<\cx> jvaemape: 那些只是头文件, 本来就是只给你一个定义的
<\cx> qinglingquan: 正在用
<yunfan> 以前老觉得那些实现sql解析的很牛逼
 * leyle 又是一天
<qinglingquan> \cx: 每次emacsclient 默认打开*scratch*, 有没有办法默认加载上一次的window和buffer
<\cx> qinglingquan: 这个有办法的, 之前在网上看见过, 还是一个国内的emacser的配置文件,
<\cx> qinglingquan: 搜一下应该能搜到
<\cx> qinglingquan: 随便一搜就有很多解决办法的: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Saving-Emacs-Sessions.html
<kk> \cx ⇪ ti: Saving Emacs Sessions - GNU Emacs Manual
<tjz1> http://code.bulix.org/xbqo11-83141
<kk> tjz1 ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<tjz1> 卡住了
<tjz1> 運行goagent出問題了
<tjz1> 請教是什麼恩提
<tjz1> 問題
<tjz1> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/opt/goagent/local/proxy.py", line 1050, in <module>     common = Common()   File "/opt/goagent/local/proxy.py", line 931, in __init__     self.GAE_VALIDATE = self.CONFIG.getint('gae', 'validate')   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/ConfigParser.py", line 359, in getint     return self._get(section, int, option)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/ConfigParser.py", line 356, in _get     return conv(self.get(section, option))   File "/u
<qinglingquan> \cx: 我用的window和recentf，先看一下
<tjz1> 唉
<tjz1> 自己琢磨了
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 开始学习Python，有什么好的书籍吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413248 搞科研（天文方面的）用，以前没接触过Python，本科学过C语言，Linux shell脚本也是初级水平。谢谢啦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2013-03-17 12:39
<\cx> tjz1: 这里没人用gae的
<tjz1> 不會吧
<roylez_> \cx: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac593433
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 这他喵的什么片啊 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<jvaemape> \cx: 嗯，謝謝啦
<\cx> roylez_: 坏席, 这啥东西的?
<tjz1> 找到問題了
<tjz1> 版本問題
<\cx> roylez_: 两个神曲在一起竟然毫无违和感...
<\cx> roylez_: 一开始我还以为是配音来的...
<roylez_> \cx: 小锅子的东西看一次瞎一次眼
<ikk-> roylez_: 郭富城...
<yinchao_> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=422155&uk=3524607140
<kk> yinchao_ ⇪ ti: C and C++.torrent_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<yinchao_> 好教程，怎么下载下来啊 ？
<yinchao_> 被限速了吗
<MasterKong> 快围观啦 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=422155&uk=3524607140
<CyrusYzGTt> 强大的老爸给GAY儿子的信 http://jandan.net/2013/03/17/fathers-letter-2-gay.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ 父亲在无意听到儿子出柜时写了一封鼓励他的信
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu12.10下使用virutalbox安装的xp不能上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413257 这个问题困扰了我很久了，大家都知道很多都必须在windows下使用，我就在我的ubuntu12.10上安装了virutalbox，然后装xp，安装都很顺利，但是就是不能上网，我上网搜索了半天， http://w …
<bruce_oy> 有人使用kopete吗
<bruce_oy> kk: 你把问题搞复杂了。还ip转发呢。
<bruce_oy> 直接把客户机的网络设置为 bridge，然后客户机里面拨号就可以了呀。
<bruce_oy> 宿主机、客户机的本地ip采用手动配置，可以配成192.168.0.0/24这个段的
<bruce_oy> 如果你不想在客户机里面也拨号，想直接使用宿主机里面的拨号的话，这个时候才需要考虑配置ip forward
<\cx> MasterKong: 里面是个啥? 还要围观?
<MasterKong> c cpp !
<\cx> MasterKong: 那东西, 出种子干嘛? 我还以为是日本动作片呢.
<\cx> MasterKong: 我裤子都脱了, 你就给我看这个?!?!?!
<MasterKong> 去去
<MasterKong> 下不下来，你下的下来不
<\cx> MasterKong: c 随便找本书就行了.  c++, 这辈子能学好就行
<\cx> MasterKong: 懒得试
<MasterKong> 嗯，我爱好收藏这个
<\cx> MasterKong: 大不了迅雷离线呗
<MasterKong> 没办法，帮我迅雷离线
<\cx> MasterKong: 自己去买... 淘宝5块钱一个月
<freeflying> cnhd邀请两枚，有谁要
<\cx> freeflying: 不要... Canonical的邀请就要...
<MasterKong> 离线网速也不给力，不晓得是种子少 还是下载的人少
<\cx> MasterKong: 你求这个都求了几天了吧... 有这个时间, 都看完 Expert C Programming 了
<MasterKong> 我看了
<MasterKong> 咱求这个 收藏
<MasterKong> 分享很快乐啊
<freeflying> \cx: 招kernel的，你干部
<\cx> freeflying: 想... 但是我知道自己水平不行...
<\cx> freeflying: 打算投oracle的 solaris 开发... 那个起码要应届生...
<freeflying> \cx: Orz
 * microcai http://microcai.org/2013/03/17/stackless-coroutine.html
<microcai> 来围观啦　http://microcai.org/2013/03/17/stackless-coroutine.html
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: 无栈协程 - 菜菜博士 - 博士在网络的家
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu如何用pidgin视频聊天 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413278 现在用ubuntu感觉最不爽的有两个地方： 一是，该死的canon打印机驱动装不上，平时工作带来诸多不便。 二是，与家里人通视频，没法子弄。 本人用的是Pidgin聊天软件，webqq的协议，聊天没问题，就 …
<fyodor_> typo 打出 chmod =x 模式，居然另有用..
<yunfan> microcai: 开始兜售了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • etc / inittab 怎么没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413286 ubuntu下 这个文件被挪到哪里了？ 还有 rc3.d 目录下 S40 S50 S90 这些表示什么意思。 统计信息: 发表于 由 occultist — 2013-03-17 15:59
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：电脑前面板插孔无声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413288 安装上UBUNTU12.04.1后，一直有小问题，附加驱动出错误，装不了显卡驱动等等，也不想去搞啦，很怕重装。。。。今天又发现前面版两个耳机插孔没声音，进 alsamixer设置没成功，不知道怎么弄。 统 …
<freeayu> kk:  笔记本配置？
<ikk-> checkbox-gtk
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Wine QQ2012（12月21日末日版）Linux 兼容内核Longene小组 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413289 项目是由Linux 兼容内核Longene小组发布的,发布有一段时间了吧,可能推广不够吧,也没见什么人讨论Longene的WineQQ. 我一直在用,和原版的QQ2012一样,所以不附图片了. 功能按照帖子上 …
<jiero> 。
<\cx> yunfan: 弄过 weibo api吗?
<rannger> \cx: 我弄过
<freeflying> test
<kk> freeflying, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<\cx> rannger: 有没有高级点儿的帐号借来用用? 我一小时只能150次api调用. 一次都跑不完...
<rannger> 呃，没有。
<\cx> rannger: 那你搞得时候就忍受一小时合计150次的调用?
<rannger> \cx: 你的工作单位没有这样的帐号吗？
<\cx> rannger: 不是给单位写.
<\cx> rannger: 我是学生,  写课程设计
<rannger> \cx: 我没注意这个限制，不过我搞的时候觉得是够了
<\cx> rannger: 说明你搞得应用, 掉api的频率不够高. 我要计算一个中心(某个用户)的所有好有离各个圈子的距离.
<\cx> rannger: 随便一个人, 互粉的就上100了
<\cx> rannger: 直接就超了.
<rannger> \cx: 那估计你只能找个上线了的应用ID，刚申请回来测试阶段的应用ID都这样。
<\cx> rannger: 是呀... 不知道谁找到过...
<rannger> \cx: 问题是上线了的应用ID都是管得比较严的，你在这喊肯定没人给你。。。。。
<\cx> rannger: 我只是找朋友问问, 不是在这里喊. 你看, 我之前问的时候, 是指定的某个人.
<rannger> \cx: 哦
<stock-cn> 请问wuala在安卓手机里有没有固定的文件夹保存文件？
<stock-cn> wuala同步到安卓手机里之后，文件都保存在手机里哪个文件夹里？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 把QQ请回Chrome http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413306 原文转自：http://sneezry.com/post/2013/02/%E6%8A%8AQQ%E8%AF%B7%E5%9B%9EChrome Code: 感谢作者。现在这个插件可以在goole商店安装了 Code: 安装地址：https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search-extensions/Dualx?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon 感谢我消失这 …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问个初级问题，关于分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413317 我安装的时候，自动分配了三个分区 分别挂载成\doc \soft \ram 但是我安装完成后，无法操作这个几个分区，无法在里面建立文件夹，把其他的数据拷贝过来！！！ 为什么啊，是不是没有格式化， 统计信息: …
<luffy_> ls
<luffy_> hello
<kk> luffy_, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<luffy_> time
<luffy_> date
<luffy_> help
<luffy_> someone tell me why fbterm cant input Chinese?
<Evanescene> 如何完整的复制旧硬盘的数据（包括系统，Linux+Windows）到新硬盘？Ghost可以吗？
<luffy_> cant set LC_CTYPE to defualt locale!!!!!!!!!
<luffy_> help!!!
<luffy_> someone tell me why fbterm cant input Chinese?
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-fbterm
<luffy_> no ibus-fbterm apt:sid
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐好久不见
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 美女，好久不见
<Drocula> 不行 没有你美
<CyrusYzGTt> 你是大美女
<Drocula> 和你比差远了
<Evanescene> cyrus 你啥时候变成女娃娃了？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 对ubuntu的配置疑惑，求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413324 出于对ubuntu的兴趣，决定拿出上网本来刷ubuntu，但是不知道配置是否跑得动， 配置如下： 华硕EeePC 701 处理器型号：Intel 赛扬 处理器主频：900MHz 总线：400 二级缓存：512KB 主板芯片组：Intel 910GMLE+ICH6M  …
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭饭
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥
<gebjgd> ofan: 想你了
<ofan> …
<gebjgd> ofan: 正在用别人的macbook pro  上了xubuntu好用多了
<gebjgd> ofan: 看来  买个二手的macbook上linux还是不错的选也
<gebjgd> 择
<luffy_> ls
<whi5key> exit
<gebjgd> ofan, 在家干嘛呢？
<gebjgd> ofan, 饭饭
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在家干嘛呢 光光
<luffy__> hello
<root____> luffy__: hello
<kk> luffy__, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<luffy__> help! fbterm cant input chinese!
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 北 京 辦 假 驾 驶 証+Q＜172-787-0080＞行 驶 証 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413330 北 京 辦 假 驾 驶 証+Q＜172-787-0080＞行 驶 証北 京 辦 假 驾 驶 証+Q＜172-787-0080＞行 驶 証北 京 辦 假 驾 驶 証+Q＜172-787-0080＞行 驶 証北 京 辦 假 驾 驶 証+Q＜172-787-0080＞行 驶 証北 京 …
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看 c+
<alvin_rxg> c++
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啊呀呀  太勤奋了
<whi5key> test
<kk> whi5key, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<whi5key> 试试
<zjw_0722> ?
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 谁能告诉我，这段C语言代码到底哪里的语法出错啦？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413332 代码在这里： Code: #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <pthread.h> #include <unistd.h> void route(void *arg) {     printf("Yes, Yes, Yes!\n"); } void *func(void *arg) {     pthread_detach(pthread_self());  …
<gebjgd> @大可Tina：各位妈妈，德国奶粉形式太严峻了！！超市已经开始用中文注明，一次最多买3盒。有的德国城市更离谱，已经开始将经常来买奶粉的中国人列入黑名单，并且禁止进入！！！！
<jyf> gebjgd: 金发美女不是波大么 应该搞个提倡母乳运动啊
<gebjgd> jyf, 你真没有知识   波大并不代表奶就多
<jyf> gebjgd: 我知道是脂肪多 奶跟产后催如素有关系 不过统计表明 奶大的毕竟奶水也多嘛
<gebjgd> jyf, 未必
<jyf> gebjgd: 或者可以下这个断言 奶水多的必定奶不小
<gebjgd> jyf, 欧洲的奶粉都被中国人买走了
<jyf> 否则就违背物理定律了
<gebjgd> jyf, 盐水袋的也奶多？
<microcai1> 贫乳是稀有资源
<jyf> gebjgd: 我说的是奶多的必定奶不小 你的那个反推不是真补集
<jyf> 所以好歹你从奶大女性群体里找 获得奶水多的母亲的几率高点 :]
<gebjgd> jyf, 你说奶大不大有什么用  现在说兲朝人买欧洲奶粉呢
<jyf> gebjgd: 那你说天朝人买不买欧洲奶粉又有什么用呢
<gebjgd> jyf, 没用
<gebjgd> jyf, 我蛋疼
<jyf> gebjgd: 这不就是了 你都可以谈没用的 我也可以谈嘛
<gebjgd> @avb001:转：领导视察精神病院，从一楼走到三楼，发现每个病人都很正常，从国家大事到网络杂谈，条理清晰，不输大学生。他忍不住问陪同的院长：看起来这里没人发疯啊。院长悄悄回答：大概八点二十发。
<gebjgd> @琢磨先生：2013年315晚会看点：1.苹果公司的后壳比奶粉更值得重视。2.上网很危险，还是天天看央视比较安全。3.抱着打假的名义在网络上造假，大约8：20左右发。4.凡是在晚会中间打广告的企业都是安全的。5.315晚会是打在国家一个个管理部门脸上的巴掌，你们平时都在干什么？
<gebjgd> @rzosea：【打假是一门生意】315晚会开场前播了20个广告，依次是：蒙牛、蒙牛未来星、二锅头、茅台、海天、自然堂、中储粮、360两次、丰田、居然之家、360三次，郎酒红花郎、雅迪电动车、中国农业银行、雅迪、360四次、红花郎、伊利、蒙牛未来星。你怎么看？
<archl> gebjgd: 欧洲人营养适合产奶？
<gebjgd> archl, 估计是
<gebjgd> archl, 所以奶粉质量比兲朝的好
<archl> gebjgd: 中国不注重质量，注重量。。。
<gebjgd> @cctvWeb：习梦思：习近平中国梦思想体系。
 * archl 讨厌弹簧床
<archl> gebjgd: 竟然有和我类似的女的。。。
<gebjgd> @TinK923：朋友抱怨总是便秘，我拿起一根香蕉向他建议：“通通肠胃吧。”过一会他回来了，我问他效果如何，他皱皱眉摇头道：“感觉没啥用啊。” 说完把香蕉还给了我。
<cuihao> test
<kk> cuihao, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<roylez_> archl: 罩杯类似？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 深圳病假单|Q【1832523562】诊断证明|票据（代）开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=413344 病假单|Q【1832523562】诊断证明|票据（代）开 宇宙服务有限公司开病假单，怀孕（证）▓▓明，住院证明，诊断▓▓证明，ct报告单等一切医院相关的▓▓证明！病假单在现在都市是 …
<gebjgd> roylez_, 渣席德勒
<gfrog> roylez_: 扎西
<leyle> 我草
<gebjgd> 我花
<leyle> 怀孕证明来一个，
<abinez> Z
<cuihao> Y
 * maplebeats 这下好了，我也分手了，大家可以安心gaoji了
<Hamsten> gaoji？
<Hamsten> 搞机？搞手机？
<gebjgd> 夜场了
<gebjgd> 流氓们都出来巴
<cleamoon> 船舶失事，一个男人和六个女人漂流到了一个荒岛。几经协调后，女人达成协议：周一到周六轮流使用。男人只有周日可以休息，不堪其苦，过了一阵子，又有一个男人漂流到了岛上。“太好了，终于可以减轻一点负担了！”男人心想。但是，结果，他周日也不能休息了。…
<cleamoon> @TinK923: 朋友抱怨总是便秘，我拿起一根香蕉向他建议：“通通肠胃吧。” 过一会他回来了，我问他效果如何，他皱皱眉摇头道：“感觉没啥用啊。” 说完把香蕉还给了我。”
<nopcall> 哈哈哈 这并不好笑嘛
<gebjgd> 这破天气
<gebjgd> ofan, piggybox 新的dockstar goflex 值得买
<piggybox> gebjgd: nas?
<gebjgd> piggybox, 恩  bestbuy 3Tb版本 149刀
<gebjgd> piggybox, 底座可刷uboot
<gebjgd> piggybox, 1000m网卡
<gebjgd> piggybox, 直接上arm arch就行了
<v_> 都不睡觉阿
<v_> 还是都在美利坚？
<gebjgd> v_, 你就认识美利坚？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你最近在哪里下载mp3?
<piggybox> gebjgd: 确实挺便宜
<gebjgd> piggybox, 这里卖200欧
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我就给我们老板带了一个  早知道 我自己也带个回来了
<v_> irc怎么CC别人的 ？
<piggybox> ”/msg name message"
<gebjgd> v_, 你好老土
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我的dockstar 一代买的就够贵的了
<v_> 我第一次用 ！
<v_> 谢谢
<gebjgd> v_, 可怜的娃
<v_> 为啥可怜？
<gebjgd> v_, 你以前错过了很多好东西
<v_> 哈哈 必须的
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你现在怎么下载mp3？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 下什么mp3?
<gebjgd> piggybox, 比如国内的
<gebjgd> piggybox, mp3
<piggybox> gebjgd: 直接听不就行了，不下
<gebjgd> piggybox, 恩 我就直到
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我就知道
<gebjgd> piggybox,
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没屁眼
<knownbad> 你没上教堂忏悔去？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我去教堂 从来都是参观或者参见同事，朋友的婚礼
<gebjgd> knownbad, 从来不忏悔
<knownbad> 我是去倩女的。
<gebjgd> 伊能静用twitter了  果断的folge
<knownbad> 反正上帝会原谅我。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我可没说要原谅你
<knownbad> 她也只不过是个普通女人。
<knownbad> 我还没泡你女儿呢哪来的原谅？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 比你老婆起码强多了
<knownbad> 五月快到了，气候应该恰好吧。
<knownbad> 伊能静是比我老婆能偷人。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 人家有偷人的资本
<knownbad> 算了，她自己都管不了她的心。
<knownbad> 她只适合玩玩。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 小心到时候你老婆怀孕了 你就开心了
<knownbad> 我就一般吧， 平常心。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 到时候你就平常心了
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox alvin_rxg ofan W
<gebjgd> Artist	Title	Country	
<gebjgd> WOC
<gebjgd> 1
<gebjgd> 1
<gebjgd> 1
<kk> gebjgd:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<gebjgd> WILL.I.AM & BRITNEY SPEARS	Scream & Shout	USA	
<gebjgd> 10
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1-SV0hBTFg
<kk> You're not a channel operator * need Op ,thanks
<knownbad> 真有孩子迟早累死
<gebjgd> knownbad,  德国人搞了个恶搞版
<knownbad> Britney 已经不红了。
<knownbad> 还是你喜欢 Cross dress?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 关键是德国人的恶搞版太强了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我就是时不时的看看world chart show
<kk>  05:27
<archl> roylez_: 。小美眉
<archl> roylez_: 。好象是台湾说法
<Genkai> 大家好，早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-10
<newleaves_> ^k^,  ...
<^k^> newleaves_, 休息一下..  09:26 
<roylez> eexpress: .
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38633
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 恐龙是被暗物质杀死的？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38639
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Twitter向IBM支付3600万美元解决专利威胁
<onlylove> 原来18摸准备靠专利赚钱那
<CyrusYzGTt> 专利流氓
<onlylove> 不不不，现在还不是，刚刚开始
<sjd_zeus> 大家早上好
<onlylove> 喵的，那个把一句话分成好几句打的，真蛋疼
<onlylove> 就算是老式终端，还能显示80个字符，她这8个一换行到底要闹哪样
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求教，U盘安装ubuntu13.10到选择时区界面黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456375 如题，U盘用软碟通做的，下载的64位系统，U盘能引导进安装界面，前面一切正常，但是一到最后一步开始安装选择时区的时候就黑屏，屏幕上就一个鼠标的位置。这是怎么个情况，求
<^k^>  ─> 大神帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 mouseteam — 2014-03-10 10:02
<onlylove> 就这么个折腾法，我能不能坚持到2015年元旦啊……
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> freeflying: 才到啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总上班了?
<freeflying> imtxc: 都几点了还不上班啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天迟到20分钟，扣钱！
<imtxc> onlylove: 扣多少?
<onlylove> imtxc: 扣你的
<imtxc> onlylove: ..\
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没有迟到啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我弹性工作时间
<onlylove> imtxc: 往常都10点，今天晚了19分
<Dary> 我这里以前伪弹性，后来人们都来的太晚，有次10点半了我们这部门就两人。后来改成迟到扣钱了
<yunfan> Dary: 说弹性都是忽悠人 即使你事情都办了 老板看你人不再 就不痛快
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这边真弹性
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是，条件是，上够8小时
<yunfan> onlylove: 8小时包括中午否？
<freeflying> onlylove: 不是一周40小时吗
<onlylove> freeflying: 嗯，是这样的
<yunfan> 我司中午一小时是不算的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不清楚阿，反正一周40小时，平均下就8个呗
<yunfan> onlylove: 假如你10点去 应该机电下班呢？
<onlylove> freeflying: 其实有个问题很难办，就是这里的正式员工允许WFH
<onlylove> freeflying: 所以在家的时间不好计算
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道，7点？我通常9点上6点走，如果没事，有事的话……7点8点的正常
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不就说明中午有一个小时不算么
<yunfan> 9到6不是9小时么
<jieroarchl> lol
<freeflying> onlylove: 只要不打卡都无所谓的
<onlylove> freeflying: 哦，那倒是，不打卡
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 huntxu
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu12.04 屏幕亮度无法调节 联想G410 双显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456377 好多方法试过了，例如acpi_backlight=vendor / intel 都不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2014-03-10 10:42
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • 武汉理工大学校园有线网(深澜认证)Ubuntu登录方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456378 校园网认证登录一直是Ubuntu下一个永恒的课题，刚接触Ubuntu时学校用的是锐捷认证，多亏了论坛的大牛们才解决了校园网认证的问题。现在学校换用深澜认证了，以前的方法不能用了，
<^k^>  ─> 折腾好长时间后终于解决了这个问题，方法如下： 我使用的是Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS 32位系统，试用过深澜提供的所有Linux下客户端，如：java_clie …
<yunfan> 为毛 evince不支持pdf1.5?
<roylez> yunfan: 你居然在纠结pdf的版本号
<freeflying> roylez: 渣乐
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒渣
<jieroarchl> yunfan: 因为 pdf 1.5 那些都是 adobe 标准。不是公开的。
<jieroarchl> yunfan: evince的懒吧。
<onlylove> 京东将收购腾讯旗下QQ网购和拍拍网的100%权益，以及易迅网的部分股份，腾讯将为京东提供微信和手机QQ客户端的突出入口位置以及其他关键平台支持，此外，双方还将在在线支付服务领域进行合作。
<onlylove> 跟对老板很重要。如果对于一个程序猿来说，喜欢瞎掰的老板和你说：“三个月内搞出个像京东一样的平台，能够跑飞机”，我只想说：“能不能先把需求定下来，你TMD到底是搞平台还是搞飞机场”
<onlylove> 前几天刚知道控制器的极限速度，今天又问为什么……
<onlylove> 说起来那个san的速度也怪，4块硬盘并行就200M
<onlylove> 本来应该是网络的问题，让这个san一搞，变成硬盘问题了
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总，频道里面谁对存储比较熟
<freeflying> onlylove: 看你指什麼方面的
<onlylove> freeflying: fcoe
<onlylove> freeflying: 具体哪方面？我只对存储的最大读取速度有兴趣
<freeflying> onlylove: 這玩意找gfrog？ CCIE
<onlylove> freeflying: 还有写入速度
<onlylove> 基蛙没来……
<freeflying> onlylove: 這和存儲沒一毛錢關係啊， 你要做調優還是找本書看看吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 主要是我对存储没啥概念啊，所以存储的速度不清楚……
<onlylove> freeflying: 老实说，这根本不是我的事情，但是一天到晚重复，为这些小破事闹心
<freeflying> onlylove: 技不壓身啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 我担心再过几个月没调好，我要准备卷铺盖了
<onlylove> 发现13X号段比15X号段容易收垃圾短信
<freeflying> onlylove: http://www.brendangregg.com/sysperfbook.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Systems Performance Book
<onlylove> 42刀……
<onlylove> 原价60刀……
<onlylove> 国外纸真贵……
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 很便宜啊。我80c进了笔记本
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 还是砍了 1.5倍进价
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 啥？啥笔记本要用欧元？
<jieroarchl> 大概也就 60c 的150页。
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  不是 60分！！1
<jieroarchl> 大约3.6元人民币
<onlylove> jieroarchl: cent啊……
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 国内也差不多。我在国内买过 15元的本子
<Sm4rkey> onlylove: 今天早上路过一个大卖场   136 的移动手机收到这个卖场的广告短信   130的联通就没收到
 * onlylove 拜土豪jiero
<Sm4rkey> onlylove: 看来广告也有针对性吗
<onlylove> Sm4rkey: 不是的，现在垃圾短信主要针对移动号段，联通人太少，没人搭理
<freeflying> onlylove: 淘宝上找人代沟， 几块钱
<onlylove> 电子版的更贵怎么……
<onlylove> http://www.informit.com/store/systems-performance-enterprise-and-the-cloud-9780133390094
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Systems Performance: Enterprise and the Cloud | InformIT
<onlylove> 我要回家跟我爸养花去，这不是人过的日子……
<freeflying> onlylove: 你以为养花不要学习了啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 活动族啊。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 缺乏追求是中国的主旋律
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 毛追求，你要是追求了几十年，每次都之差一点点，你什么感觉，看看万年陪跑的leo
<onlylove> 靠，新浪有共享，去看看去
<yunfan> roylez: 不是我纠结 是有个文档看不了 tmd
<imtxc> onlylove: 扣我工资我跟你豁命啊 lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 反应太慢了，我扣下了，来和我豁命，快点
<imtxc> 可以批评,但不能扣钱啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不扣钱你没改进动力lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 早上改了个快递的收货地址,不知道得多久
<imtxc> yunfan: pdf 1.5 的文档? 是啥样的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38643
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google反对华硕推出Android/Windows双启动电脑
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38644
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 腾讯2.15亿美元入股京东
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 只要和我目标想通，不是我做的，我也不在意
<lynus> hi,为啥我用普通用户可以sudo modprobe加载模块，root用户modprobe直接找不到任何模块
<roylez> jieroarchl: 最近哪里发财啊
<onlylove> roylez: 最近哪里发财阿？
<huntxu> roylez: 渡我
<huntxu> roylez: CPI怎麽看
<MeaCu1pa> huntxu: ....高端
<huntxu> MeaCu1pa: 那是樂樂
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8系统u盘安装ubuntu重启后提示“no bootable device” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456379 win8系统u盘安装ubuntu重启后提示“no bootable device--insert boot disk and press any key”怎么弄啊？ 是因为引导没弄好还是系统没装好？ 菜鸟求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 myl1990 — 2014-03-10 11:
<^k^>  ─> 43
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 传闻StartOS起点操作系统已停止了开发，不看好盗版windows的公司转型 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456380 StartOS起点操作系统是原YlmfOS操作系统，目前最新正式版本为StartOS 5.1，发布时间是2012年底。 StartOS许久未更新，疑似已停止了开发。 统计信息: 发表于 由 黄一孟 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-03-10 12:20
<maplebeats> cherrot_: 唔，我的机器不能上twitter了、
<maplebeats> 好伤心
<breeze_growing> maplebeats: how does that happen?
<freeflying> maplebeats: 上不上又没啥区别
<maplebeats> breeze_growing: 搬地方了
<maplebeats> freeflying: 有区别，我要刷推的:(
<breeze_growing> maplebeats: 哦 国内有的地方能上？有的地方不能上？
<maplebeats> breeze_growing: 恩，搬了地方，专网没了
<lainme> 专网是个什么东西
<breeze_growing> maplebeats: 哦 这么高级
<maplebeats> lainme: 是一种网:-(
<freeflying> maplebeats: 刷完屌丝还是屌丝， 高帅富还是高帅富， 啥也改变不了
<maplebeats> freeflying: 人艰不拆
<freeflying> lol
<maplebeats> 不想装翻墙软件啊，伤心:(
<cherrot_> maplebeats: ssh啊
<cherrot> maplebeats: ssh + firefox  安卓就OKLe
<cherrot> maplebeats: twitter 不是一直可以么 公司代理
<maplebeats> cherrot: 怎么用，搬地方没有了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • NVIDIA PhysX终将登陆Linux？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456382 NVIDIA PhysX物理技术一度宣传得十分火爆，如今则低调了很多，很少提及，游戏和技术支持也一般般，不过其实仍在不断发展之中，而且有可能会出现在Linux系统上。 NVIDIA不久前推出了GameWorks，允许相关人员访
<^k^>  ─> 问CUDA开发工具、GPU调试软件和其它开发资源。它包括WaveWorks、FlameWorks两个部分，其中前者就用到了PhysX。 而在NVIDIA近日公布的一则介绍G …
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我这机器好像已经直连了。。连oa都上不了
<maplebeats> 完全脱离公司网络了
<freeflying> cherrot: textmate or sublime text
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  12:57 
<stardiviner> How to let tty support displaying zh-hans ?
<onlylove> fbterm
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<stardiviner> onlylove: thanks
<onlylove> imtxc: 点点毛？那你说，fbterm是做啥的，不就是不开X显示汉字么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我又没点那一句.
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你点那一句阿，怕掉线点点kk阿
<imtxc> onlylove: 扣钱那句. 马蛋不允许反映慢啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38646
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 监控系统无处不在引发担忧
<onlylove> 困了，难道这就是所谓春困？
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 求助：关于在安卓上运行linuxonandroid的镜像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456383 我在小米2sc（miuiv5 4.1.2）上用终端运行fedora和kali Linux（基于debian），结果终端“拒绝 请求”不能挂载镜像文件 但是我用“安卓系统流畅体验Linux桌面”这个贴子的chimg脚本成功chroot了这个镜
<^k^>  ─> 像，不过我进不去它的gui，vnc连不起 <img src=&qu
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 早啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 早.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 最近好忙
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 都没见到你
<zenNamaste> 吹水的时间都少了呀.. imtxc
 * zenNamaste 怀念过去吹水到下班的老日子
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 美亚那个邮件码只能用一次么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 额
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 到手了吗?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 还没, 那个不着急了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 换个邮箱继续拿码
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnd, 墨迹侠!
<imtxc> ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 又开始磨叽了!
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:"http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8405.html 听歌  : 在公车站候车时,我眼睛看报,耳朵带了耳机听音乐,感觉到旁边似乎有个人把头靠近我肩膀看我的报纸。我不客气地对他说这种举动令人气恼,并说我情愿给钱让他自己去买报纸看。那人歉然说:\"我不是在看你的报纸,我在听你听的歌,那是我心
<^k^>  ─> 爱的歌曲。\" "
<roylez> zenNamaste: 在家玩游戏到下班，无聊
<zenNamaste> roylez: 渣乐乐
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
 * imtxc 开始工作
<imtxc> roylez: .......
<roylez> imtxc: 这种工作没法做了，不如种田
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: http://jandan.net/2014/03/10/putin-butt-plug.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 低俗艺术品：普京爆菊肛塞
<onlylove> roylez: 什么工作？
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 看看右边的评论
<roylez> onlylove: 跟一个要死的产品，没事啊
<onlylove> roylez: 要死的？power 刀片？
<roylez> onlylove: DS3K
<onlylove> roylez: 那就等它死了，然后看贵摸怎么安排了
<yunfan> roylez: hoho
<eexpress> roylez: 乐。新lp有了没。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装更新后貌似显示（配色？）出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456384 如附件所示，ubuntu12.04 64位版本，apt-get更新后重启后，输密码界面一些图标变成了小xx，进入系统后一片蓝色，只有ctrl+alt+delete能用。搬砖急用，无奈求助各路大神！ WP_20140310_13_50_59_Pro.jpg WP
<^k^>  ─> _20140310_13_48_20_Pro.jpg WP_20140310_13_47_53_Pro.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 asean — 2014-03-10 14:29
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu14.04里用empathy3.8.6是不是不能登录gtalk了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456385 配置了好半天gtalk在empathy里面，但是就是一直不能登录，network issue，配置用就jabber参考网上的，但是怎么也不行，大家现在能在ubuntu里面登gtalk吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 morphyni — 201
<^k^>  ─> 4-03-10 14:30
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 酷啪啪ONE
<eexpress> 基蛙，告诉蛋蛋，微信里面有人用"蛋蛋"的nick。 gfrog
<maplebeats> eexpress: ee还用微信？
<gfrog> eexpress: 丫没来
<gfrog> eexpress: 病了
<eexpress> 难道最后说话的，是你？ maplebeats
<gfrog> eexpress: 或者每月的那几天
<maplebeats> eexpress: 说什么话
<eexpress> gfrog: lol
<eexpress> maplebeats: ...
<sjd_zeus> vmware的培训环境真垃圾
<sjd_zeus> 超级慢
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: vmware问题, 请@ onlylove
<sjd_zeus> 哦，呵呵
<sjd_zeus> 我在参加vmware的培训呢
<maplebeats> vmware能培训啥？
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 错了, 吐槽 vmware, 请 @onlylove
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 吐槽ubuntu, 请@c家一众基佬.
<sjd_zeus> 系统的学习下vmware呗
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 你打算考认证？
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: vmware的东西把我弄的晕晕的，想系统的学真的很复杂，都是很简单的概念，但是虚拟包装下，就乱了
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的早啊
<arch> eexpress: = =
<arch> 来鄙视你了
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 吐槽redhat家族的东西，请@zenNamaste
<arch> onlylove: Bot乎？
<sjd_zeus> 我想吐槽18m,找谁
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 谁敢吐槽我大Ubuntu？ lol
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我刚吐槽完了呀....
<gfrog> onlylove: 丫肯定也是有层次结构的，你把架构了解清楚，然后从上到下或者从下到上一步步消化呗。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: <zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 吐槽ubuntu, 请@c家一众基佬.   这句话本身不就是在吐槽吗?~ lol~
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵组dzhu走掉了，那岂不是缺了个SE的空儿？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 是呀
<Sm4rkey> 其实vmware 不是挺好的么
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 然后有人补上了
<roylez> imtxc: http://jandan.net/2014/03/08/nose-typing.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 又开挂：印度男子用鼻子打字破世界纪录
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 这么快，啧啧，看来还是香饽饽
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 让我去我都不去.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 也不能wfh，为毛那么多人想去？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 谁知道
 * gfrog 貌似RH真不剩几个之前认识的人了呢。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 贵virt/kvm还有不少你认识的呢
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 还有我在坚守呀
<roylez> gfrog: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6defac28gw1eeamexlm3sj20c81nrdnd.jpg
<gfrog> zenNamaste: kvm也跑了好几个了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 谁知道你是不是哪天也跑了……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38648
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 黑客公布MtGox内部文件，称它还有95万BTC
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不跑. 等着升任帽帽大中华区总裁呢
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 总裁您好
<gfrog> zenNamaste: …… 你升总裁了一定要把每年红包的税砍了，妈蛋
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 一定.
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 乖. 叫早了.
<maplebeats> gfrog: 你们红包已经大到交税了？？？
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 早了200年
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 总裁你好
<gfrog> maplebeats: 是他帽帽
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 乖, 叫早了. 早了200年
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<zenNamaste>  huntxu: 帅糊涂虚
<roylez> huntxu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a284a161gw1ee9q9mtqhmj20du0aet96.jpg
<eexpress> 咋会断了？
<leeeee> 聚会回来了 ==
<imtxc> ..........
<imtxc> zenNamaste, gfrog 你们居然每年都有红包!
<gfrog> imtxc: 是他帽帽有红包，妈蛋
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 呵呵.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 算上红包, 我也不够你工资呀
<gfrog> imtxc: 这个红包之前是288-20%个税，去年是300-20%个税。
<gfrog> imtxc: 我宁可不要，妈蛋，真尼玛打脸
<leeeee> 去吃个饭 同学开个宝妈X6
<happyaron> yunfan: 那是神马
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/005vpQWVgw1ee9vdjxh6lj30rg0kltfm.jpg
<leeeee> 嗯 关键是室友
<leeeee> roylez: 可惜你不是官 不然我就给你介绍了
<roylez> leeeee: 介绍啥
<leeeee> 妹子啊 昨天本科室友聚会 一桌子都单身啊
<roylez> gfrog: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/76b37cc7jw1ee9uf6uoftj20vm0hs403.jpg
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西，你神马时候翻墙啊？
<roylez> gfrog: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/70d9358bgw1ee9to0sc7ij20jt0koad1.jpg
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有啥pt网站吗?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnd, hdgg死绝了
<roylez> gfrog: 早着呢，你家妹子就免了。你长得太奇葩了，你家的不敢要
<onlylove> gfrog: 如果不考虑别的情况，单纯跑paper,fcoe的存储最快能跑多快读写
<gfrog> roylez: 哈？ 啥？
<gfrog> onlylove: 我怎么会知道……
<roylez> zenNamaste: http://sukebei.nyaa.se/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ NyaaTorrents >> Browse
<zenNamaste> roylez: .... 上班呢...
 * zenNamaste nnnd, 还好刚才没人看我屏幕
<onlylove> gfrog: 各种存储啥的不都有个paper说自己的东西能跑多快么
<gfrog> onlylove: 我不搞存储的少年
<roylez> zenNamaste: 上班不就是为了福利么
<zenNamaste> roylez: ... .... .... .....
<zenNamaste> roylez: 为了要经济上的福利
<roylez> zenNamaste: 物质精神两手都要抓，两手都要硬
<zenNamaste> roylez: 恩, 学习了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 谢谢，我收藏了
<leeeee> 看到扎西发的  不禁想起昨天同学说的 她们的wifi使用是被监控的 如果发现看AV  就要开除。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 笨，加密链接
<roylez> lainme: https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Cunningham's_Law
<^k^> ⇪ t: Cunningham's Law - Meta
<caleb-> onlylove++
<leeeee> 我不知道啊 她在警校读书  可能管得严嘛
<maplebeats> leeeee: 这么上流！
<maplebeats> leeeee: 学好技术很重要，针对这种情况我们可以选择，加密/流量混淆等方式避开监控:D
<leeeee> == 她只是在吐槽她们学校很严。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 很多地方都有监控
<gfrog> leeeee: 可以用有线网络……
<leeeee> 嗯是啊 国安妹子直接电话都被监控。。
<maplebeats> leeeee: 我厂拷个文件都要监控
<gfrog> leeeee: 而且我就不信警校边上就没个CMCC或者China Telcom的wifi啥的。
<leeeee> 没有有线貌似
<caleb-> gfrog++
<lainme> maplebeats: 我校某楼基本断网
<maplebeats> 话说我还在厂里的电脑里下载过一些见不得人的东东~
<maplebeats> lainme: 某楼是指？
<leeeee> 我们学校网络超级差。。
<gfrog> maplebeats: 然后送给警校的妹纸看么？
<leeeee> 警校的妹子不看啊
<leeeee> 警校男生才看好吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 拷贝文件监控？
<maplebeats> 我leader在家下载了一个迅雷，结果被我厂的网管查水表了
<maplebeats> “在家”
<lainme> maplebeats: 以前本科的学校
<onlylove> maplebeats: 原来TI有那么个东西，把机器拖的死慢死慢的
<maplebeats> lainme: 国安局
<freeflying> gfrog: 吉娃学好车子了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 上午憋熄火无数次
<lainme> maplebeats: ……他们只是涉密项目比较多，所以很多工作用电脑不能上网
<gfrog> freeflying: 而且差点撞车几次……
<onlylove> maplebeats: qq旋风是不是就没事了？
<maplebeats> onlylove: IT监控无敌啊，堪比病毒
<onlylove> maplebeats: 就是个监控文件去向的东西……还是买的某商业版，具体啥忘了，反正那个不长装，只有重装系统才要装下
<maplebeats> lainme: 我的工作机也不能上网。也不能叫不能上网，可以上QQ
<freeflying> gfrog: 还是你猛啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: qq走udp的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 所以初步判断是dns或者tcp的问题
<onlylove> maplebeats: 还有种可能，病毒
<maplebeats> onlylove: QQ是内网软件- -
<onlylove> maplebeats: 靠……忘了你们可以直连服务器……
<onlylove> maplebeats: 十美分内部专用版？
<onlylove> 300G数据2小时还没跑完……这硬盘坏了……
<gfrog> freeflying: 这还猛……
<gfrog> freeflying: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoVbkw9rVxU 我U跟cisco搅基成功
<^k^> ⇪ t: YouTube - Linux Ubuntu Videos ~ Cisco announces Ubuntu partnership for Nexus 1000V and OpenStack
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司步入高大上行列啊，恭喜恭喜
<imtxc> 20% ....
<gfrog> freeflying: 这俩货真能忽悠，不就是拿maas部署了下ucs么……
<freeflying> gfrog: 这才是高大上啊， 说故事
<gfrog> freeflying: …… 大忽悠打法
<freeflying> gfrog: 所以说贵司有希望啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 不忽悠哪里来钱
<freeflying> gfrog: 居然是和nexus勾搭上了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿…… 你咋会不知道内幕……
<gfrog> onlylove: 倒也是，cloud就是各家忽悠嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 我从12月底基本就不知道这些事情了啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 看帽帽demo amr aarch64, 终端里kernel 执行完毕就没了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://exclaim.ca/News/neil_young_to_launch_pono_music_through_kickstarter
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Neil Young to Launch Pono Music Through Kickstarter • News • exclaim.ca
<gfrog> freeflying: 帽帽的demo一向这样
<gfrog> freeflying: 之前演示wayland，演示到一半crash了
<onlylove> gfrog: 这个这个……演示前自己应该试过吧？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: crash也不是100%重现的嘛
<caleb-> 发布会 crash 不是正常现象么？
<gfrog> onlylove: 自己试的时候可能自己按的是ABA，demo的时候按了BAB，然后就crash了
<gfrog> onlylove: 更奇葩点可能鼠标偏了2像素，然后击中要害，crash了
<imtxc> lainme: ...
<imtxc> lainme: 好大一盒子
<imtxc> leeeee: ^^
<imtxc> lainme: 发错人了 sorry
<leeeee> ？
<leeeee> 收到了？还挺快的
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  16:14 
<roylez> huntxu: 汇率又回6.14了，最低打到过6.11，压不住了
<huntxu> roylez: 我很放心了已經
<iIlL10Oo> roylez, 汇率 5.9 不错
<roylez> iIlL10Oo: 你梦见的吧 lol
<iIlL10Oo> roylez, 我想它跌到底，然后我大量买入
<yunfan> happyaron: 你不是要mips板子嘛
<happyaron> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 汇率跌到1比1 我们这些人恐怕就要失业了
<roylez> yunfan: 肯定失业，印度要崛起
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan,事业是好事
<yunfan> 除非之前借了几万美刀 兑换成人民币
<yunfan> 然后人民币升到1比1  咱就可以顺利投资移民了
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan, 手里拿着人民币,让美国人打工。
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: p 你哪里来的人民币
<yunfan> 真要1比1 估计咱们国家要对外投资了 到时候可以作为资方代表去东南亚混来
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan， 向银行借
<Sm4rkey> 匯率1：1   天朝瞬間變土豪了
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan, 1:1 就不再是世界工厂，而是包工头
<yunfan> 天朝现在的货币总量都已经超过米国了
<Sm4rkey> 天朝屁民最擅長的就是存款
<onlylove> Sm4rkey: 没安全感，当然要存钱，辛苦三五年，一病回从前阿
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan, 人口也超过美国了吗？
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 1比1就可以雇用mit的人来搞机器人生产了 实际上还是世界工厂
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 人口都超过多少个美国了
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan, 那环境污染依旧啊。。
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 美国又不是只有美国人用
<yunfan> 天朝的货币也就东南亚可以用用
<Sm4rkey> 其實還是1：8好
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan, 能兑换，就是一样的
<onlylove> Sm4rkey: 美国人不愿意阿
<freeflying> gfrog: znc咋才能重连不playback buffer呢
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 不一样 还得有人要才兑换得出去 我也发个货币 跟美元1比1  你愿意来换不
<yunfan> 1:8导致进口受阻 国内又万税  不利于人民群众
<onlylove> yunfan: 我有个问题，mit的机器人，寿命多久，可靠性多久，需要多久维护一次
 * zenNamaste 求美元/日元快快跌落4
<Sm4rkey> 1:4  外貿公司一大半要倒閉
<caleb-> 机器人是王道啊，人是负责动脑子的~
<Sm4rkey> 根本沒利潤了
<perr> 所谓要求RMB升值,就是要求A国可以多印钞票,天朝必须少引钞票.我等劳动人民的财富流入天朝财政的就少,流入其他国家的就多...但只要是印不管他流到哪都是从劳动人民的手里往外流
<Sm4rkey> 機器人上來  15億屁民 誰養活
<Sm4rkey> 只富士康就有80萬民工
<Sm4rkey> 全部解散 就是一只革命軍 你信不
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan,去银行兑换呢？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问登录界面键盘无反应怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456389 本人小白，笔记本安装的Ubuntu14.04单系统，以前用12.04和13.10也出现过这种状况，开机到登录界面键盘和触摸板都没反应，USB鼠标可以用，只能按电源键强制关机，用鼠标点重启会不成功，卡到
<perr> rmb升值不可能,不贬值更不可能,放银行里收点利息感觉是赚了,这哪有贬值的快....
<iIlL10Oo> Sm4rkey, 机器人代替了人力劳动，很多人事业，国家应该引导就业，比如服务业。
<caleb-> 這世界上不需要 70 億人工作
<caleb-> 能用机器代替的本来就不该给人干
<onlylove> caleb-: 但是机器人坏了需要修理
<onlylove> caleb-: 还记得那个自杀的机器人不
<iIlL10Oo> 人也会生病
<caleb-> 人海战术那是穷国的悲哀
<Sm4rkey> 爲啥不能有機器人醫生
<Sm4rkey> 然後  黑客帝國來了
<caleb-> 条件好了谁还用人命堆哦
<caleb-> 实话说，活在 matrix 里挺爽的
<caleb-> 事实上，咱现在也没法证明自己不是活在 matrix 里
<zer4tul> 咱……
<caleb-> 电影里活在 matrix 外的人都很苦逼啊
<onlylove> caleb-: 赶紧找到先知，让他找neo去
<caleb-> 除了知道“真相”外啥都不能干
<Sm4rkey> 哈哈
<onlylove> caleb-: 记得给先知俩个红色的，一个蓝色的也别给neo，把一个红色的涂成蓝色的
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 银行兑换是有限制的 即使现在也是如此 你可以去试试
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 調過qemu不？
<yunfan> caleb-: matrix里的人是 vt-x 至少还共享一套机器码 要是生活在bochs那种模拟世界就悲催了
<yunfan> 所以庄子有一回醒过来发现自己是蝴蝶星人 搞得不知所措阿
<zenNamaste> huntxu: qemu是神马?
<caleb-> 说不定咱就在 bochs 里啊
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 能吃吗?
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 好吃吗?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 滾
<zenNamaste> huntxu: T0T
<yunfan> caleb-: 确实 条件好了 谁都不喜欢用人命堆  貌似全球发展无人机最积极的就是美帝和天朝了
<gfrog> freeflying: 有个plugin吧
<yunfan> 可以想象下次中越战争 估计是一票无人机像蝗虫一样飞过中越边界 然后有不少锂电机器人被护送着推进
<gfrog> freeflying: 我记得好像是有
<yunfan> 具体情况可以参考 红警3 里旭日帝国的开场动画
<yunfan> 用无人机打仗 不怕伤亡  你越南人便宜 我大天朝作坊更便宜 额
<yunfan> 还有靠红外定位 根本无所谓你躲在树林里还是哪里 一律消灭 被西方记者逮住 就说是控制软件有bug 误把平民识别为军事人员了 然后随便抓几个无证程序员出来枪毙就可以了
<caleb-> 无证程序员++
<yunfan> lol 天朝处理模式嘛
<caleb-> 想想二战还在用人体鱼雷
<caleb-> 现在数据战争+经济战争
<yunfan> 二战美苏都是靠工业实力赢的呀
<caleb-> 其实金融搞死的人远比火炮战争多
<yunfan> 你看苏联二战时候 乌拉尔那边的工厂生产了上万飞机 坦克就更不得了
<nyfair> 你们这群无证程序员，老是搞破坏工作
<yunfan> 结果德国虽然虎王厉害 但是产量上不去
<nyfair> manpower
<yunfan> 而美国这边 日本神风虽然厉害 人肉攻击也狠毒 炸了一些美国航母 可是人家美国航母太他妈多了
<yunfan> 子弹太他妈丰盛了
<onlylove> yunfan: 同理，可以用一堆j10围攻一个f35？
<yunfan> 硫磺岛战役 日本人全军都不投降  可是有毛用 人家美国人先用大炮 不要钱一样的轰平山头
<yunfan> 然后 逮住地下工事入口 根本不进去 就惯汽油 喷火
<nyfair> 得看在哪里，远洋作战没希望，兔子地皮上1打1都行
<yunfan> 人家物资多 日本人就葛屁了
<nyfair> 没希望也不是因为飞机本身的差距
<yunfan> onlylove: 没用 要差距不是很明显才行  用j10围攻f35 大概像39年波兰用骑兵冲锋对抗德国坦克师一样的下场
<onlylove> yunfan: 不一样的……
<yunfan> 何况贵国的战斗机生产并没有批量化
<yunfan> 所以现在3d打印在供君圈子里很流行阿
<yunfan> 这个厉害 不要那些乱七八糟的生产工艺了 就发展一个 然后偷图纸  就可以生产了
<onlylove> yunfan: 烧结技术也是技术阿
<yunfan> 不行还可以靠人力优势 这么多人  砸钱下去 砸偷来的资料下去 总能搞出点东西的
<yunfan> 科学家的圈子又和我们不一样 许多时候只是个idea
<yunfan> 而且不是你理解不了 只是你没法第一个想到而已
<caleb-> 3d 打印 精密度+材料 不過關啊
<yunfan> 你第二个想到了 在学术界是根本不能比 但是在竞争方面 无所谓 没什么差距
<yunfan> caleb-: 我记得 西北有几个大学都搞3d打印战斗机部件来着
<nyfair> 冲绳那里，不是一个后备学生师团卡了爸爸国一个月？
<yunfan> 到时候只要个大货车装着一车的打印材料就可以了
<nyfair> 叫啥嘉数？
<yunfan> 然后在高速上机动
<yunfan> 说起来还是无人机靠谱 可惜电池技术不给力
<yunfan> 要不然把导弹舰都改成无人机航母多好 还要个毛传统航母
<yunfan> 潜艇都可以带许多无人机 浮上来就放出去攻击
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • win下设的电池最大寿命模式，在ubuntu也只能充到60%了， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456390 目前windows已卸载，谁知道怎么调回去，还有电池寿命模式是什么原理 统计信息: 发表于 由 z601350993 — 2014-03-10 16:58
<onlylove> yunfan: 那样的要垂直起降，动力系统是很复杂的东西
<yunfan> onlylove: 你没见过四轴?
<onlylove> yunfan: 那不如就用武装直升机了
<yunfan> onlylove: 四轴的稳定性很强大  有个TED视频 你可以找来看看  那帮人把三个螺旋浆的浆叶都破坏了一部分 整机还能继续平衡
<yunfan> 这个对战斗部件很有意义
<freeflying> gfrog: 你的配置我瞅瞅？
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是四轴的体积是问题阿
<gfrog> freeflying: 扔进/tmp了
<yunfan> onlylove: 看你要多大
<imtxc> leeeee: 刚开会去了,收到了啊,早上就到了,然后我改了一下收件地址
<imtxc> leeeee: 那双好白啊..
<onlylove> yunfan: 下面有武装系统，如果小了会不会有升力不够，拉不起来或者速度慢等问题，所以要考虑武装系统的重量
<leeeee> imtxc: 哦
<leeeee> imtxc: 能穿就行啊  还嫌弃啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 你当时没问他要钱真失误
<onlylove> imtxc: 白给的还挑三拣四
<leeeee> == 我要问他要钱他就不会要了。。
<leeeee> 看在靴子的份上 其他的就不要嫌弃了吧  这个靴子我可是好几百买的好吧
<imtxc> ...
<leeeee> 唉。。伤心啊 。。下了。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 看你办的好事
<yunfan> onlylove: 这你就错了 应该当时问 imtxc 要钱 最后的时候说可以分期付款 等到货再说不用付了
<yunfan> 这样他才可以用白捡的感觉覆盖其他感觉
<imtxc> 我了个去...
<imtxc> leeeee: 我又说错啥了么
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不要这样，好复杂
 * onlylove 坐等l5e说没说错啥
<imtxc> leeeee: 我错了.... onlylove 对女人是不是就该这样, 先承认错误再研究哪里错了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 知道我就不是单身了
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 妹子不是程序，会给出标准错误和可以调试
<yunfan> imtxc: 为何你光要靴子 不要莓汁？
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥是莓汁
<onlylove> imtxc: so ,你只能在没有调试器和错误输出的情况下摸索着解决
<onlylove> imtxc: 妹纸
<yunfan> 嘿嘿  你俩个都是装天真阿 imtxc onlylove
<imtxc> yunfan: 我真不知道这个典故啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛叫装天真
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道就是不知道
<yunfan> 继续装
<onlylove> imtxc: 不用搭理那个家伙
<onlylove> 下班时间又不能下班，又要加班……
<onlylove> 调休哪里有给加班费来的实在
<leeeee> 刚去洗头了 除了太白  还有呢？
<Sm4rkey> 加班三倍工資  保準搶破頭
<onlylove> Sm4rkey: 抢破头也不加
<imtxc> leeeee: 都挺好啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 差点让我 leader 抢走一双
<Sm4rkey> 我一直認爲 全勤獎 是在耍流氓
<leeeee> == 那你嫌弃个屁啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 我没嫌弃啊...
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后你leader悲催的发现，他穿不了41号的
<imtxc> leeeee: 我在后悔为毛没把9双都拿来
<imtxc> maplebeats: 哼哼
<imtxc> maplebeats: 鞋子收到没有
<leeeee> 你就装吧你
<imtxc> leeeee: 以前我穿过白鞋,老穿不干净
<maplebeats> leeeee: 收到了，但是在腾大，取快递的人太多了，我放弃了
<maplebeats> 真倒霉
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你用的哪家快递
<imtxc> maplebeats: 邮费多少
<maplebeats> imtxc: 你问 5e啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 你给饭团发的哪家快递,邮费多少?
<yunfan> imtxc: 你要女靴做什么？
<imtxc> yunfan: 男的啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是妹子么？
<imtxc> yunfan: 呐,你分析分析不就知道原因了么
<yunfan> imtxc: 我感觉你可能通吃
<imtxc> ...\
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得yunfan太邪恶，跟他一起久了会被带坏
 * imtxc 已经薅过这频道里面 yunfan 和 leeeee 俩人的羊毛了 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想问一下， opera for linux 最后一个release ，是不是该删除了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是信口雌黄 你不要太当真
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这个要问 nyfair 他最清楚 说不定他还可以学snowden爆爆料
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ OK
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 我想问一下， opera for linux 最后一个release ，是不是该删除了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不光四肢简单，头脑也简单
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的系统 GUI 浏览器 貌似 剩下 firefox chrome .. opera 在考虑是否删除，很久没有升级了，，
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你搬office了?
<onlylove> 我抓狂了，估计时间又多算了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 你怎么总加班啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 自从调到performance这边，那个疯女人一天到晚催着要数据，机器就那么几台，跑的死慢
<onlylove> imtxc: 我就不知道是我哪儿做错了，那几个机器就是那么慢
<onlylove> imtxc: 动不动300G的数据
<onlylove> imtxc: 我已经不指望啥了
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 变化比要求还要多
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 我大发慈悲告诉你，这破公司两年前就转型了
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 早就不做browser了
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 这段时间一直在花街坑钱
<onlylove> nyfair: opera除了browser还有啥
<nyfair> onlylove: 贩卖用户隐私
<onlylove> imtxc: 你知道被一个工作狂拖着干活啥滋味
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 现在你得到官方答案了 以后别用了
<imtxc> onlylove: 没办法啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 她拿自己的时间不要紧，拿别人时间也不要紧，好像别人的时间理所应当的让她随便支配
<leeeee> 饭团的是韵达吧 22我砍到20了。。
<onlylove> 快递还能砍价？
<leeeee> == 当然
<leeeee> 我就说 我每次都寄你们家的好吧
<leeeee> 他就答应了
<leeeee> 白鞋洗了之后晒 一定要涂一层牙膏
<leeeee> 然后再把纸巾粘在上面
<leeeee> 就不会泛黄了。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 人家给你发工资啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 要尊重老板..
<leeeee> 就是白白净净的
<onlylove> leeeee: 涂牙膏……我就知道沾纸巾就行了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你妹的咱俩换换如何！
<onlylove> leeeee: 说起来，牙膏要涂白色的吧？彩色的貌似不妙
<leeeee> == 其实泛黄的地方一般是鞋子的边缘
<leeeee> 所以把那一圈涂好就行了
<onlylove> 就知道粘上纸巾以后，黄色就都跑到纸巾上了
<leeeee> 就是橡胶跟帆布相接的地方
<leeeee> 嗯是啊
<leeeee> 要是你涂了牙膏 干了之后帆布上的牙膏就会变成粉
<leeeee> 刷刷就很白啊
<onlylove> 表示纳爱斯很多彩色牙膏
<perr> ...喵
<onlylove> perr: 喵喵～
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我们院子里的猫
<leeeee> 发情期
<leeeee> 晚上吓死人
<onlylove> leeeee: 就现在吧……很吵
<leeeee> 很吓人才是真
<onlylove> leeeee: 像小孩子哭是吧？
<leeeee> 嗯 是啊 跟婴儿啼哭差不多
<leeeee> 但是非常吓人
<onlylove> leeeee: 这算好的，你还没遇到打起来的时候呢
<yunfan> 我楼下那帮老头老太加小孩今天吵了一天
<yunfan> 搞得我什么都没做 tmd
<leeeee> 我们院子里不只一只猫
<leeeee> 是一群、、、
<yunfan> 我楼下也不止一只老头老太
<leeeee> 一只开始叫了
<yunfan> 今天是一群
<leeeee> 就是一片
<yunfan> 还好傍晚都散了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我突然想起个段子，说是一帮老太太和小孩子在外面吵，让他们安静不安静，然后打开AV放最大声音，一会儿就都走了
<leeeee> ==
<yunfan> onlylove: 这是不道德的 而且我没那种音响
<onlylove> leeeee: 住平房，然后屋顶上有堆东西，然后经常有猫在上面跑来跑去的打架
<leeeee> 我高中时住校寝室还有老鼠呢。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 所以猫叫春啥的，习惯了就觉得没啥了
<leeeee> 睡觉时感觉有东西在被子上。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 唉, 这个我深有体会, 昨天就有体会,  cc yunfan
<yunfan> imtxc: 怎么说？
<imtxc> yunfan, onlylove 简单的说,昨天我隔壁有俩男的和俩女的
<onlylove> leeeee: 老鼠在被子上爬？
<yunfan> imtxc: 我楼上的夫妻还老啪啪 早晚都有被我听到
<yunfan> 有一天早上办了两趟  最后我都起床了
<onlylove> leeeee: 柜子里面会不会跑进老鼠去咬东西
<yunfan> 可见装修是很重要的
<imtxc> ...
<yunfan> 有时候还能听到楼上打呼噜
<leeeee> 别说了  我吃的饼干放在枕头底下 用夹子夹好的。。可是第二天起来被老鼠吃了
<onlylove> yunfan: 楼上打呼噜？
<yunfan> 不过这个应该是我祸害他们更甚 因为我打呼噜老妈都说声音很大
<imtxc> yunfan: 从窗户传来还是从屋顶
<leeeee> 想想我高中的生活 那真叫一个神奇
<yunfan> imtxc: 顶上 应该是
<imtxc> leeeee: 老鼠把饼干盒子打开了么 lol
<leeeee> 寝室有个妹子睡觉把老鼠压住了 脚还被老鼠咬了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你楼板是纸糊的？
<onlylove> 把老鼠压住……
<imtxc> ,,,,,,,
<onlylove> 老鼠有没有狂叫
<yunfan> onlylove: 我房子没装修
<imtxc> onlylove: 叫了三声
<yunfan> 不隔音嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后被压死了？
<leeeee> 就是脚把老鼠压住了啊
<leeeee> 然后被老鼠咬了
<leeeee> 还去打针了呢
<yunfan> 楼上啪啪的时候 我这老听到床晃荡的声音 都怪固体传输振动厉害
<onlylove> yunfan: 没装修也不应该到这种地步阿
<imtxc> g 三叫鼠
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个无解 就打呼噜来说 我不会指责别人的
<leeeee> yunfan 你换个房子吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助，wifi开关无法打开，无法联网，校园网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456391 前两天刚刚安装的ubuntu，可是，毕竟是新手，问题一大堆啊。首先是联网问题，我装的是ubuntu12.04 64位的。用win7的时候wifi能正常打开，可是换成ubuntu之后就打不开了怎么办啊？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 不良少年 — 2014-03-10 18:23
<^k^> imtxc: 三叫鼠 |三叫鼠|，又名三吱儿，广东菜名，最早的文字记载来自《清稗类钞》饮食类： |...| 取刚 出生眼睛还未睁开的活幼鼠，调料可以使用蜜、酒、椒盐、海鲜酱、涮羊肉调料等， 筷子 |...|
<leeeee> 我考研那会 住如家
<leeeee> 那个隔音差点气死我
<leeeee> 一晚上没有睡觉。。
<zer4tul> 一晚上没睡觉……都干嘛了？
<Sm4rkey> 說個噁心的  小時候從鄰居家借了只喵   第二天早上我一睜眼  枕頭前面一坨黑呼呼的東西  我用手還莫了莫  後來反應過來是被喵吃剩的老鼠
<leeeee> == 睁着眼啊 第二天就去考试了
<zer4tul> 这只喵对你不错，还跟你分享食物呢
<leeeee> 然后回来跟服务员说 能不能麻烦隔壁小点声
<imtxc> leeeee: 然后服务员告诉你隔壁就是他?
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 什么乱七八糟的
<imtxc> 我了个去,跟你们聊天连下班都错过了!
<leeeee> 卧槽 你连谢谢都没说
<leeeee> 还嫌弃我的鞋
<imtxc> onlylove: 我今天下班迟了 37分钟,把早上的补上
<imtxc> leeeee: 昨天说了啊?
<leeeee> 戳死你
<leeeee> 昨天在哪
<imtxc> leeeee: 我都说了鞋子很赞
<leeeee> 我怎么不知道
<imtxc> leeeee: 昨天 msg 的时候啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 顺便说，三叫鼠，那个真的很难想象
<leeeee> msg是什么
<imtxc> leeeee: 私聊
<onlylove> leeeee: 私聊
<imtxc> leeeee: 私聊的时候说的啊
<leeeee> 你昨天跟我私聊了？
<imtxc> leeeee: 哦,前天
<imtxc> leeeee: 周末对我来说算一天
<leeeee> 前天你鞋子都没收到
<leeeee> 算了算了
<leeeee> 不跟你说了
<imtxc> ................
<maplebeats> leeeee: 您这么闲为啥不去外面勾搭男人而在这里和一群电子宠物聊天
<onlylove> imtxc: 扯谎失败？
<imtxc> onlylove: 得
<leeeee> == 我为什么要去勾搭男人
<imtxc> leeeee: 得,给我个地址, 给你邮回去
<leeeee> ==
<maplebeats> imtxc: 深圳腾讯大厦
<leeeee> 拜托
<imtxc> 或者付钱给你, 没劲
<leeeee> 有毛病
<maplebeats> imtxc: 麻烦包邮
<onlylove> imtxc: 想多了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 滚
<lucky_> maplebeats: 你在腾讯大厦？
 * imtxc nick imtxc_away
<onlylove> lucky_: 乃刚知道他是腾讯的？
<leeeee> 顿时发觉男生好恐怖
<maplebeats> leeeee: 我不恐怖:-D
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，imtxc和妹子接触不多，有些事不会处理……
<onlylove> leeeee: 就这样，别多想
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ nyfair OK
<leeeee> 我没多想啊
<leeeee> 有啥好多想的
<lucky_> onlylove: 是啊是啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 那有什么好恐怖的
<leeeee> 只不过为啥我白给还觉得自己做错事一样
<leeeee> 不理解
<maplebeats> leeeee: 因为爱
<leeeee> 我闲聊也不行？
<lucky_> maplebeats: 企鹅为啥米有linux版本？
<leeeee> 匪夷所思
<maplebeats> leeeee: IT男的思维您不懂
<maplebeats> lucky_: 问 cherrot
<leeeee> 我也不需要懂 呵呵呵
<perr> 哇,这什么时候的事....求挖
<lucky_> maplebeats: cherrot 是你同事？
<onlylove> perr: 你要挖什么？
<perr> l5e的鞋子
<zer4tul> 有谣传说是因为本来就是几个人自己搞出来的，公司不支持，所以弹尽粮绝，直接挂掉了
<zer4tul> linux qq
<lucky_> zer4tul: 你也是腾讯的？
<zer4tul> 话说imtxc要妹子的鞋子来干嘛？
<onlylove> zer4tul: 男鞋
<zer4tul> lucky_: 不是，只是之前在别的频道问过这个问题
<onlylove> 看来我今天貌似说多了……
<yunfan> 换房很简单 出60w给我 我就可以换房了
<imtxc> onlylove: 算了, 换别的话题吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 咱去企鹅搞linux qq如何
<imtxc> onlylove: 你自己搞, 挡不住人tx天天改协议啊
<zer4tul> 我说刚才l5e怎么没吭声呢，结果left了
<zer4tul> onlylove: 自己搞当心被起诉
<zer4tul> onlylove: 之前珊瑚虫就被起诉过吧
<yunfan> zer4tul: 那是搞大了
<imtxc> leeeee: 妹子,我从头到尾就说了句"那双鞋子好白啊...", 而且那天你发快递之前我也跟你道谢了, 你怎么就这么不开心了
<perr> onlylove: leeeee 哪来的男鞋,求挖
<leeeee> OL 你的包买了没
<onlylove> imtxc: 天天抓包分析也怪累的……
<onlylove> perr: 我不知道
<leeeee> 来来来 我帮你挑啊
<zer4tul> perr: 其实我也想问这个问题
<leeeee> 我没不开心啊。。
<leeeee> 自己买的啊
<imtxc> "那双鞋子好白啊..." 这句话里面你们谁能分析出来 "嫌弃" 的意思
<guest1> 现在ubuntukylin不是受政府支持的么，tx要用webQQ应对么
<onlylove> leeeee: 没买，暂时不打算买了，4月份看看再说
<lucky_> leeeee: 多少码？
<zer4tul> guest1: 其实可以
<leeeee> 41。。
<leeeee> 为什么要等4月份？
 * cherrot webQQ 渣爆了  前端搞这鸟样还好意思上线
<onlylove> leeeee: 冷静下……
<imtxc> leeeee: 因为这句话,你要说我两次"白给的还嫌弃"
<onlylove> leeeee: 考虑是不是真的有必要
<zer4tul> onlylove: 什么鞋让你这么纠结？
<imtxc> onlylove: 膜拜你, 你还有这能力
<onlylove> guest1: 这个，zf支持的多了
<imtxc> onlylove: 居然能控制住冲动消费
<onlylove> zer4tul: 电脑包
<lucky_> imtxc: 你男生脚这么小
<zer4tul> onlylove: 噗
<leeeee> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37730040756&spm=a310v.4.88.1
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 日单小众潮牌！超大容量！-淘宝网 价格:56.00
<yunfan> leeeee: 你有60w么？
<leeeee> 超便宜
<leeeee> 没有60W
<yunfan> 那我就没办法换房子了
<imtxc> leeeee: 那你说我怎么说合适
<yunfan> 这房子房东是我自己
<imtxc> lucky_: 小就小,管得着么你
<leeeee> imtxc:开玩笑而已啦
<leeeee> 真是。。
<leeeee> 我之前觉得41很大啊。。
<leeeee> 我才36.。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你这家伙还真是打蛇随棍上
<onlylove> cherrot: 你要知道，能用已经不错了
<cherrot> onlylove:  越用越想骂  哥写前端都不会写成这幅鸟样
<imtxc> yunfan: 我去, 你还没装修的房子要60w, 你那地方房价多少
<onlylove> cherrot: 我在ti上班那会儿，前台电脑不知道有啥毛病，装端总是出问题，然后就一直web凑合
<leeeee> yunfan: 那就忍吧 同情你
<imtxc> cherrot: webqq 还活着?
<cherrot> imtxc: 换新颜了
<imtxc> 我去看看
<onlylove> cherrot: 后来，后来我把注册表洗了一遍，再装，还那熊样
<imtxc> 不是有个 w.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<onlylove> cherrot: 我就差重新装系统了
<yunfan> imtxc: 这不很正常么 一平米5-6k阿
<yunfan> imtxc: 这价格在全国来说不高阿
<cherrot> onlylove: 我厂渣爆了
<onlylove> cherrot: 不过很有可能是系统和网络综合起来的问题，ti的系统经常装失败，很奇葩
<imtxc> cherrot: 我对qq没别的要求,正常收发消息就行, onlylove
<imtxc> yunfan: 好吧
<yunfan> 考虑到我这里马上要通两条高铁 这价格还是蛮低的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你应该对cherrot说……
<imtxc> yunfan: 也对,你家顺丰快递都能到
<onlylove> yunfan: 比我家贵1K？中心地区差不多
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家没高铁
<imtxc> onlylove: nnd, 下班的心情都没了, 继续加班
<onlylove> imtxc: 你怎么搞得……
<leeeee> 难不成我又说错了？
<leeeee> 擦
<onlylove> imtxc: 我对qq要求很多，要能收发消息，能收发图，能远控
<onlylove> leeeee: 我保证你啥没说错
<imtxc> onlylove: 我了个去, 你还要远控
<leeeee> OL 来来来 我帮你选包呀
<onlylove> imtxc: 帮妹子修电脑呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 你丫咋不要qq游戏大厅呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 说好了等4月再说
<yunfan> imtxc: tmd 我买个微波炉 店主说 除江浙沪皖 其他地方都顺丰包
<leeeee> 好吧。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我买的时候是3k多
<imtxc> yunfan: 赞!!!
<imtxc> yunfan: 好顶赞!!!
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得没啥比远控方便了
<yunfan> onlylove: 远程控制 弄个虚拟局域网的工具就可以了
<imtxc> yunfan: 江浙沪包邮这不是存心要拉地域仇恨么
<yunfan> 然后登录进去就是了
<yunfan> imtxc: 这很正常阿 起初卖家都在江浙户
<onlylove> imtxc: 你知道，对每天只知道打开浏览器的人来说，把哪个文件复制到哪里这种事情很困难
<yunfan> 然后几个快递厂也在这一带
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在还是这样吧
<lucky_> test
<^k^> lucky_:点点点.  18:59 
<onlylove> yunfan: 那样还要装东西，qq大部分人都会装，方便不是
<yunfan> imtxc: 现在是习惯了 其实许多店铺都是全国包邮的阿 除了新疆西藏和港澳台
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且由于360之类的存在，远程桌面一般是关掉的
<imtxc> yunfan: 甘肃青海也是除外的
<onlylove> yunfan: win7有个remote assistant不错
<yunfan> onlylove: 3389不用装 本来就带 360是关服务 你可以让人手动打开那个软件
<yunfan> 不过确实不如远程协助方便
<yunfan> 但是远程协助有个大问题 就是太卡
<onlylove> yunfan: 手动打开？你要把这个先说明白
<yunfan> 企鹅这方面做得远不如那些搞木马的
<onlylove> yunfan: 说不明白就拉到了，还不如远控
<imtxc> yunfan: 远程控制能做到一些 3389 做不到的功能
<imtxc> yunfan: 比如网银转账..
<yunfan> imtxc: 我没看到甘肃青海被排除的阿 大概那些人不知道中国有这两个地区吧  :]
<yunfan> 3389是远程桌面 为何不能转帐？
<imtxc> yunfan: 很多网银限制远程环境的
<onlylove> yunfan: 盾
<imtxc> yunfan: 招行的客户端, 你在远程环境都打不开
<guest1> 远程控制，teamviewer不是就可以了么，虽然要连外网
<onlylove> imtxc: 有这事？
<imtxc> onlylove: 100%
<onlylove> guest1: 有qq方便么，谁家电脑没事装那个
<imtxc> onlylove: 我用过 ,很明确的告诉我我是在远程环境使用网银, 不支持
<onlylove> imtxc: 安全原因考虑吧
<maplebeats> 该死的mac qq没有远程
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊, 所以我说远程桌面能做到的比 3389 更多嘛
<maplebeats> 搞得我都不能控制我妹妹的电脑了
<onlylove> imtxc: 防止木马远程操作
<maplebeats> 伤心
<onlylove> maplebeats: 控制你妹妹电脑做啥？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 耍
<imtxc> yunfan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=37249068535
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 火牛卫浴 淋浴花洒喷头 手持节水淋浴喷头 超强增压莲蓬头 包邮 【拍下系统自动改价为7.6元】 每人限购一个 超级实惠 仅此一次 超强增压喷头 官方唯一正品 价格:130.00 元
<imtxc> 此次活动发中通快递，不到的慎拍。青海，宁夏，甘肃，内蒙古，新疆，西藏,港澳台及海外需要补加邮费.由于活动量大请确认好地址下单
<yunfan> imtxc: 这种的我很少看到
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> yunfan: 甘肃青海之类的,送快递确实费劲
<imtxc> yunfan: 尤其是最后一公里
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以无人机快递可以在那地方优先开展
<yunfan> 到货通知你 然后你用手机定位下 发个坐标给快递公司 他们派无人机送过去 或者你骑马过来拿
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> yunfan: 我老家手机信号都没有
<leeeee> 为啥黑吉辽没有排除？
<leeeee> 我觉得也很远啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 有的店家排除的
<yunfan> 这跟路远没关系
<yunfan> 是要看业务是否量足够大
<yunfan> 假如你这鬼地方一个月就你一个人买 人家也要派个车过来 划不来
<leeeee> 这倒是。。
<yunfan> 对了 战争之王里那种私人货柜服务  贵国为何没有呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 你会发现你的柜子都给人翘走了
<yunfan> imtxc: 国外又不是没坏人 这都是付费的好把
<leeeee> yunfan 是因为看了 一帘幽梦？
<leeeee> 你喜欢紫菱哦？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38653
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 索尼松下宣布1TB容量的光盘标准
<leeeee> OL 你为啥叫OL？
<lucky_> leeeee: office lady
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> lucky_: 我其实真的很想要op让你体验飞一般的感觉
 * imtxc 下班
<onlylove> lucky_: 想下影响不好，所以就算了
<lucky_> onlylove: sorry，没看到她是在叫你 :)
<onlylove> officelady: 你这是谢罪么
<leeeee> 唉。。
<officelady> onlylove: 够吗
<leeeee> 我怎么觉得自己最近点儿特背啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 如何背
<onlylove> officelady: 吓唬你的，我还不至于因为那点事情去找op。就算找了人也不愿意
<onlylove> leeeee: 还记得鲁迅还是谁写的那个自嘲，运交华盖欲何求，未敢翻身已碰头
<onlylove> leeeee: 你还会更背么
<yunfan> leeeee: 我名字就叫这个
<officelady> onlylove: 不管op的事...我喜欢偶尔自虐一下
<cherrot> imtxc: 想得美  正常发消息多没意思
<onlylove> officelady: 那你继续自虐吧，我闭上眼睛当看不见的
<imtxc> cherrot: 那给某人发的消息发到另一个人那里才有意思?
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/425533 这货怎么样到底
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Nikon 尼康 D7000 单反套机（AF-S 18-105mm VR镜头） 6149元包邮_苏宁易购优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<cherrot> imtxc: 以前webqq不是这么干过么
<leeeee> 对啊 所以是叫云帆不是
<officelady> onlylove: 你不在乎这个频道多个OL?
<onlylove> officelady: 不在乎，就像以前有俩im一样
<leeeee> 哎哟喂 只有我叫过他OL
<officelady> onlylove: 一开始我也觉得两个im一定有什么不可告人的秘密
<leeeee> 】再说你俩的也不一样啊
<yunfan> leeeee: 你关心这个做什么 叫什么和长成什么是两码事 不要对我做幻想
<leeeee> 他本身也不叫OL啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 机器不赖，你打算买？
<leeeee> == 我木有关心啊
<leeeee> 更没有幻想啊。。。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 考虑中, 貌似对我来说档次有些高
<leeeee> 所以我才问OL为什么叫OL
<onlylove> imtxc: d5200
<leeeee> 我的天啊 男生好复杂
<zer4tul> ……
<onlylove> imtxc: 像素不如牙膏厂的d700但是泥坑的对焦快
<zer4tul> 我怎么觉得l5e更复杂
<zer4tul> 个人觉得泥坑的机子拍景更好看一些
<leeeee> == 我只是看到yunfan好像是一帘幽梦的云帆 所以我就问OL为什么是OL
<imtxc> zer4tul: 拍宠物之类呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 泥坑和牙膏一直这样，泥坑的对焦好点，牙膏像素高点，不过……貌似最近出了个啥，忘了，哦，反正3600万的泥坑机器
<leeeee> 我只是好奇而已
<onlylove> leeeee: 动画片的名字
<leeeee> 怎么就，，
<imtxc> onlylove: 5200 便宜不了多少钱吧
<zer4tul> imtxc: 没考虑过这个问题，不过我仍然偏向泥坑
<onlylove> imtxc: d5200套机应该不到5k
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦, 那就是1k的插件
<imtxc> 差价
<onlylove> imtxc: 追求小巧可以试试牙膏的100D,号称史上最小单反……不过，这机器褒贬不易
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看看吧，我对单反只是偶尔看看
<onlylove> imtxc: 色大象不是要买那个理光的定焦机器么
<onlylove> imtxc: 老实说，我也不知道买啥机器好，琢磨着买个入门的玩玩
<imtxc> onlylove: 定焦压力太大
<zer4tul> 话说为啥佳能叫牙膏厂？
<imtxc> onlylove: 理光出片儿好跟定焦也有关系的吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 定焦成像好啊，不过只是和普通头比，佳能的红圈成像不赖，但是价格也很贵
<onlylove> zer4tul: 需要人挤下，才出新产品
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊,但是拍照不累么
<onlylove> imtxc: 能累到哪里，不就是变焦基本靠走么
<imtxc> onlylove: 完全靠走吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，你的手还可以伸缩下……
<imtxc> 那怎么取景
<zer4tul> imtxc: 定焦就别想了，成本高
<onlylove> imtxc: 有液晶屏吧？差不多就自动合焦了
<imtxc> 话说微单也没什么意思吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 单反据说有个50mm的推荐标准定焦头
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • linux(ubuntu) 下 如何修改xampp的工作路径（也就是http.conf文件如何修改）?谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456392 linux(ubuntu) 下 如何修改xampp的工作路径（也就是http.conf文件如何修改）?谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 searchpcc — 2014-03-10 19:35
<zer4tul> imtxc: 微单镜头是个问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 不好说，微单就是反应略慢
<imtxc> zer4tul: 明天借同事的 d5200 试试
<onlylove> imtxc: 再就是没光学取景器，费电
<onlylove> imtxc: 我看佳能的100d很久了
<zer4tul> 总觉得微单的优势就只有小
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是没敢买
<imtxc> onlylove: 没事, 相机这货慢慢看慢慢降价
<onlylove> imtxc: 降价了，然后人出新产品了
<imtxc> onlylove: d7000, 5200 之类三四年前的产品吧,照样有人买啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 5200貌似是新的，不多久
<leeeee> A5000出了后 饼干机狂降啊。。
<leeeee> 晕
<onlylove> leeeee: 老实说，不看好索尼的单反微单，但是卡片可以考虑（时尚）
<zer4tul> +1
<leeeee> 别说了。。哭晕中
<zer4tul> 同理还有三星
<imtxc> 三星也有单反?
<zer4tul> leeeee: 你咋了？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 微单
<leeeee> 我买了饼干没多久
<zer4tul> leeeee: 呃，默哀
<imtxc> onlylove: d5200 好像还真是新的
<imtxc> onlylove: 但是7000 不新了吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以找色大象问下，看看他会不会管你叫土豪
<zer4tul> imtxc: 看跟谁比，同档次的有新机没？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 没有的话它就算新的
<onlylove> imtxc: 7000确实比5200老那么点
<imtxc> zer4tul: 有 7100
<imtxc> zer4tul: 不过 7000 又高1k的价位, 不知道怎么比
<onlylove> zer4tul: 同档次没新机器，但是5年前的，怎么算
<onlylove> imtxc: 入门和中档的比较阿，i3和i5的区别
<zer4tul> onlylove: 那也可以算新的
<leeeee> 不过 微单什么的 对于女生来说 还行吧
<leeeee> 反正我不可能背着单反到处跑 也没那个钱
<zer4tul> leeeee: 100D适合你
<zer4tul> leeeee: 如果真要单反的话
<imtxc> 100d 是比较小
<onlylove> leeeee: 看100d，很小巧的，配上40mm饼干头
<onlylove> leeeee: 和微单差不多了
<zer4tul> leeeee: 背着单反真的很累
<imtxc> zer4tul: 你用的什么型号
<onlylove> zer4tul: 你摸过100d没？
<leeeee> o(>﹏<)o千万别说了。。
<zer4tul> onlylove: 摸过，仅限摸过
<imtxc> onlylove: 我只摸过7100, 那个重量有些夸张
<onlylove> zer4tul: 摸过的话说说感受
<onlylove> imtxc: 单反都沉阿
<zer4tul> 画质不知道，不过体积的话，一只手足够了
<onlylove> zer4tul: 就想问画质……
<leeeee> 不是说单反烧钱么
<zer4tul> onlylove: 我都说了，仅限摸过
<imtxc> onlylove: 我得忍住
<imtxc> onlylove: 没几个钱, 全给我烧掉了
<zer4tul> onlylove: 画质不清楚，没试拍
<zer4tul> imtxc: 60D
<leeeee> 5S 你还是别买了吧
<imtxc> leeeee: why
<leeeee> 我感觉你也是剁手党
<leeeee> 买了肯定停不下来
<imtxc> leeeee: 你才发现....
<onlylove> leeeee: 单反不烧钱，镜头烧钱，如果只是买个玩，可以就买套机，所以入门是不错的选择
<zer4tul> 配个狗头，够了
<onlylove> imtxc: 60D貌似对应的就是nikon的d7000系列
<imtxc> onlylove:  freeflying 的说法对, 如果买高不成低不就的,以后还得折腾
<onlylove> zer4tul: 100d的套头据说不错
<imtxc> 擦,真得下班了, 不然没班车了
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是新手不适合上来买高端的
<zer4tul> onlylove: 我买的时候还没100D
<zer4tul> onlylove: 要不估计就买100D了，因为不是我要买
<imtxc> 到家了再说啊, 话说 zer4tul 现在在什么地方呢
<onlylove> zer4tul: 妹子买？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 公司
<zer4tul> onlylove: 嗯
<imtxc> zer4tul: 还是北京?哪家公司发财呢
<zer4tul> imtxc: 熊厂
<imtxc> 熊长?
<geeshell> 资生堂？
<zer4tul> 呃……怎么成资生堂了……
<zer4tul> imtxc: 百度
<leeeee_> 擦 破网
<zer4tul> imtxc: 你快毕业那会我不是跟蛤蟆聊来着么
<geeshell> 活熊取胆 资生堂干这个
<zer4tul> 我勒个去……
<leeeee_> 资生堂？
<leeeee_> 活熊取胆？
<zer4tul> 好像听说过
<leeeee_> 对了 马航恐怖袭击是怎么回事？
<zer4tul> 表示不知道
<geeshell> 记错了。搜了是归真堂
<zer4tul> 只是觉得4个人冒名登机，炸飞机的话成本高了点
<zer4tul> 劫持的话，人数好像还算合适
<zer4tul> 归真堂？没听说过
<geeshell> 搜熊厂都有归真堂的结果
<leeeee_> 那不是很早的事么 归真堂。。
<zer4tul> 走了，回家
<onlylove> zer4tul: 但是飞机上不少人，听说飞思卡尔20多人
<leeeee_> 意思是 恐怖分子偷了别人的护照去登机？
<zer4tul> 嗯
<leeeee_> 然后把飞机炸了？
<zer4tul> 4个人炸飞机，这有点太下血本了
<leeeee_> 为啥不一个人？
<CyrusYzGTt> 看来 易容术 很高超，， 这都认不出
<leeeee_> 一个人就够了吧？
<zer4tul> 嗯
<zer4tul> 炸的话，一个或者两个比较合适
<zer4tul> 4个人，劫持都够了
<leeeee_> 那么越南军方说海里找到了的消息是真的么
<zer4tul> 囧，我都不知道这事
<zer4tul> 这样说起来，越南军方打马航的脸了
<leeeee_> 我昨天看说有人给家属打电话。。
<leeeee_> 说救救我一类的
<zer4tul> @_@
<leeeee_> 然后又辟谣说
<leeeee_> 没有人发任何求救信号。。
<zer4tul> 他喵的，搞得有点不敢坐飞机了
<leeeee_> 还有人在那说 可能被外星人带去平行世界了
<leeeee_> 三十年后 他们样子都没变 回来了。。。
<onlylove> 这几天不太平
<onlylove> 下班
<leeeee_> 所以 源代码讲述的平行世界是不是真的存在啊
<zer4tul> 之前看霍金挖的坑说是存在的，谁知道呢
<leeeee_> 兔子
<leeeee_> 突然想起来 我有一只几米工作室出品的兔子
<leeeee_> 超级萌
<maplebeats> 【IBM罢工事件升级：20名维权员工被开除】位于深圳福田的IBM系统集成有限公司发生员工罢工事件，目前事件升级。工作人员告诉记者，IBM STC已对外宣布与参与维权的20名员工解除劳动合同，不给予任何经济赔偿，并责令其立即交接离职…
<maplebeats> roylez: 您怎么看
<maplebeats> leeeee_: 兔子？
<leeeee_> ？
<leeeee_> 兔子怎么了？
<leeeee_> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-3497342343.65.Y0RocE&id=37326079373
<^k^> leeeee_: ⇪ 德国原单大牌 Steiff Knopf 25cm 泰迪熊 给宝宝找一只好小熊-淘宝网 价格:58.00
<if_else> 下班。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有谁有chrome 旧的deb包？求提供？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456393 最近，小手一抖将旧的google chrome包给删了，最新的版本33，有点用不惯，特别是那个标签页的变化 感觉新版本更吃cpu，这是错觉？？？？ 希望谁有旧的版本，给个deb包 统计信息: 发表于 由 天羽
<^k^>  ─> 美羽 — 2014-03-10 20:37
<douglas> 有人在不？
<^k^> douglas:点点点.  20:49 
<douglas> 你冒出来做啥
 * perr 有种打dota的冲动
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 路由器管理界面，这个网页html文件可以更改么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456394 如果，路由器被黑。 路由器管理界面(192.168.0.1)，这个页面的html文件内容，可以更改么？ 也就是说：可以黑了192.168.0.1这个网站么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mals — 2014-03-10 20
<^k^>  ─> :58
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 路由器攻击？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456395 http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20140310/003675.htm 而这次攻击中，黑客的攻击行为直接绕过了密码取得root权限并修改DNS服务器，这种现象是很少见的。 是用什么方法，绕过了密码取得root权限？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mals —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-03-10 21:10
<jiero> leeeee: 兔子？应该跳悬崖
<jiero> perr: 打烂dota。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:15 
<imtxc> onlylove 回家了？
<jiero> imtxc: 。不明白dota有啥好玩的。。。
<perr> jiero: 我只会玩dota
<imtxc> jiero: 我也不明白啊
<perr> 而且是被虐一级的
<jiero> perr: 。。。受限于已有的东西，真是悲哀
<perr> 我还会玩cs1.5
<perr> 这都是在学校学的
<perr> 专业课...
<jiero> perr: 好吧，我是那种绝对不会跟风玩游戏，只指挥别人跟我玩的类型。
<jiero> perr: 仅对周围和认识的人
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 不乖
<leeeee> 买了条西装裤 踩上高跟还拖地。。
<leeeee> 哭晕。。
<jiero> leeeee: 直接买婚纱啊。
<jiero> leeeee: 每天都穿，每天拖地
<leeeee> 没有啊 因为有个面试得穿正装 我又没钱去商场买 就淘宝买了条裤子。。
<leeeee> 之前有件西装 正好一套
<leeeee> 我同学买的一套都是近千的啊
<leeeee> 我真是买不起
<leeeee> 太不科学了 裤长居然103
<jiero> leeeee:  噢。我穿也会拖地 - 我是小短腿
<leeeee> 你这是安慰我嘛！！！
<perr> 我也会...
<perr> 喵
<leeeee> 那你说我是该确认收货呢还是干嘛
<jiero> leeeee: 退货
<leeeee> == 那我穿啥呢
<jiero> leeeee: 秋裤
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 唉。。
<leeeee> 好悲伤
<leeeee> 为啥我这么矮捏
<leeeee> 我昨天去见室友 都那么高
<leeeee> 178啊 我感觉她们又长高了啊
<leeeee> 到深水区游泳完全无压力啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 你多高
<jiero> leeeee: 我也好悲哀啊。这么多女生178，和我一样高。
<jiero> leeeee: 湖北的平均身高不算高啊，别较真。
<leeeee> 差不多160
<imtxc> jiero: 记得你之前买过一个卡片机， 怎么样
<imtxc> leeeee: 我以前也差点儿买了饼干头
<jiero> leeeee: 其实，我上高中之前，一直以为160的身高是女生最低标准，低于160不正常呢。
<jiero> imtxc: 和主席那几乎一样的，不是说了么。无聊。别买了。
<jiero> imtxc: 就用好的卡片机哈。
<jiero> imtxc: 买卡片机，就要800以上的。
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧
<leeeee> imtxc: 我只是想买个相机 觉得奶昔不错 就买了
<jiero> imtxc: 我给你1000块钱，你给我当苦工吧。
<leeeee> jiero: 初中的时候我是班上高的，我初中就这么高了
<imtxc> jiero: 好！
<imtxc> jiero: 你说做什么
<leeeee> 再也没有长高过
<jiero> imtxc: 翻译一部英语词典
<imtxc> ........................
<jiero> leeeee: 我初中，从第四排移动到最后一排
<jiero> leeeee: 高中也是后面，反正我不听课，没必要给我前排座位。
 * jiero 对不住几何老师啊，初中2年都没听过一节课。是我最糟糕的记录。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 没关系，机器翻译也可以啊
<imtxc> jiero: 多少词，多久做完
<jiero> imtxc: 30万词汇。
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道多久
<jiero> imtxc: 我是在填坑啊。
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> imtxc:  今天终于看到了自己的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=442788
<^k^> ⇪ t: 需帮助建网站|含初步设计 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: luojie-dune
<imtxc> kk 怎么没找到
<imtxc> jiero: 复杂啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 壕
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥
<imtxc> freeflying: 大佬，乃闲置不用的东西就比我的全部身家还多很多
<freeflying> imtxc: 扯
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> freeflying: 真的啊
<leeeee> 5S 你是有多惨。。
<freeflying> imtxc: S4的4.4.2出来了要不要刷呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 刷之
<imtxc> leeeee: 侯总的财产你估计不来
<CyrusYzGTt> 给我一部AV ，我让你看明天的南美地震
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 上网本用Daemon Tools安装ubuntu12.04~~新手求指教~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456401 上网本用Daemon Tools安装ubuntu12.04~~镜像iso存放在c盘中了~~用easybcd配置文本文件~~重启电脑后选择demo mode ~~但是显示unable to find a medium containing a live file system~~新手不知道错误出在哪~求指教~
<^k^>  ─> ~急~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pokerlee — 2014-03-10 22:07
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 给你两部呢
<jiero> imtxc: 他让你看漫天流星落下来
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 我说的是 某个实验 小锤敲大钟
<jiero> imtxc: 满天星是很可怕的。
<jiero> imtxc: 其实如果空气好，月亮真的可以照路
<imtxc> jiero: 当然可以
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 每个人计算好时间，一个接一个， 对准南美的另一面的一个点 擼管 发射 几十亿
<jiero> imtxc: 我小时候没有单独在没灯光的地方过，所以不知道
<imtxc> .
<phantomer> .
<leeeee> 太幸福了吧 我小时候家里不点蜡烛就黑的。。
<jiero> leeeee:  噢。停电会点蜡烛的。
 * jiero 的世界里，充满了老人的曲折。
<phantomer> 我发现长大以后，很少停电了 。我挺怀念高中那时候上晚自修突然的停电
<leeeee> 我们也是 高中那会 停电了 我们就会让老师唱歌
<phantomer> 会有人讲鬼故事
<jiero> 。。。
<leeeee> 我们语文老师是个美女 可惜结婚后就生孩子去了 不教我们
<wp_> 然后同学就一片欢腾
 * jiero 见过高中停电。。。
<jiero> 然后我们就出教室，大家踢球啦
<jiero> 晚自习课间踢网球打水球
<jiero> 上树
<phantomer> 才上大二，忽然发现挺想念高中的生活的。
<jiero> phantomer: 高中可以很单调也可以很风光
<leeeee> 才上研二  初中时
<leeeee> 有一天早上去教室
<leeeee> 发现教室的书全没了。。。。
<phantomer> jiero 哎，就是差高中谈个早恋啥的了。23333
<leeeee> 结果在废品收购站找到了
<jiero> phantomer: 噢。前一段时间有同学告诉我高中一女生全班找男人。我完全不知道啊。
<jiero> phantomer: 反正她找到了
<leeeee> 有人报复学校把我们的书全偷去卖了。。
<jiero> leeeee: 是么，没书上课干什么啊。
<jiero> 连画画都没地方了
<phantomer> leeeee 那一定赚饱了
<phantomer> 高中最多的就是书和纸了
<leeeee> 不知道为什么  我上大学以后完全木有老师缘啊
<phantomer> 我大学都没班主任了
<jiero> 。。。班主任，老师。。。
<leeeee> 我跟辅导员一句话都讲不来
<leeeee> 从小到大 基本都是全校认识的节奏
<phantomer> 没事都不想找辅导员
<jiero> leeeee: 因为你是马大哈？
<leeeee> 当然不是。。
<leeeee> 我有事都不想找辅导员
<leeeee> 感觉大学的辅导员特别奇怪
<jiero> 辅导员是什么。。。
<phantomer> 为啥？
<phantomer> 辅导员就是。。。辅导员
<leeeee> 我初中就开始住校了
<leeeee> 所以还是有很多回忆的
<fangpeishi> phantomer: 辅导员就像班主任一样，不过管的人比较多
<fangpeishi> jiero: 。。回复错了
<leeeee> 辅导员管吗？ 大学辅导员都是忙自己的事
<leeeee> 哪有管学生啊。。
<fangpeishi> leeeee: 我们辅导员的很好
<leeeee> 我本科的辅导员特别势利 对他没话说 一心想爬
<leeeee> 后来去公司做了
<leeeee> 开学见过一次 基本上一学期都不管了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<fangpeishi> leeeee: 那我们还算幸运，遇到一个很负责很热心的辅导员
<leeeee> 唉。。研究生辅导员吧 没那么势利  但是呢 也是忙自己的学院工作 基本不管事的
<fangpeishi> 求问 有基于http的增量同步工具吗，除了zsync 。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 不支持您的CPU， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456405 x32安装ubuntu13.04,结果显示不支持您的CPU。 在联想m2200t台式机（赛扬1620）里可以安装，但在win7里用完vm虚拟机，用虚拟机安装startos时，也是提示不支持的cpu，这个是怎么回事？ x32老了不支持正常，在虚拟机里安
<^k^>  ─> 装也不支持，这个不对吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gdyj2001 — 2014-03-10 22:41
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • myeclipse菜单栏不可用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456408 除了navigate栏目的可用外，其他的点击了都没反应 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuzhizhan — 2014-03-10 22:46
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> 妈妈咪呀，那个随机四个字母的提问哥又回来啦……
<onlylove> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=124&t=456395
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 路由器攻击？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: Mals
<bokuno> 把32G U盘格成EXT4了。。。（疼）
<onlylove> bokuno: 丢数据了？没丢的话格式就格式呗
<bokuno> onlylove: 没有，数据太多回拷的时候花太多时间而已。
<onlylove> bokuno: 找个windows再格式成ntfs就是了……
<maplebeats_> fat32最棒
<bokuno> onlylove: 嗯，这个我故意的，我想看看一直使用U盘上的系统能使用多长时间
<onlylove> bokuno: 你……u盘不是ssd
<onlylove> bokuno: 你考虑flash的擦写寿命了没
<bokuno> onlylove: 没事试试而已，大不了以后换USB3.0的U盘
<imtxc> onlylove: 还不睡么
<maplebeats_> 是啊
<maplebeats_> 还不睡
<maplebeats_> maplebeats 你也是
<onlylove> imtxc: 你妹啊，我刚回来没玩多久
<onlylove> 两个饭团是怎么回事
<maplebeats_> 一个在上班，一个在家
<onlylove> imtxc: 才开电脑1小时50分钟
<imtxc> onlylove: 喜闻乐见 lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 喜闻乐见咩？
<imtxc> onlylove: 格式化啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦，看错了
<imtxc> onlylove: 这会儿眼睛花了，盯不住屏幕上的行数了
<imtxc> 前面的人名跟后面说的话对应不到一起了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你觉得我有那么蛋疼去格式化ext4？有nt这种两个系统可以用的为毛要格式成就lin能识别的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我明天才郁闷，一个test case估计要跑3小时，一天就能跑俩
<imtxc> onlylove: 俩就俩呗， 你老板难道要你跑20个？
<onlylove> imtxc: 这还是就跑一次的情况，实际上要跑很多次
<imtxc> onlylove: 换工作吧。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥啊，我跑俩以后换配置文件继续跑一小时一个的
<onlylove> 反正就这个周这么点事情
<imtxc> onlylove: 我认识一山东的哥们，做了一年java，然后现在在你们山东那个东方电子的一个子公司做java项目的实施，一月工资能拿到9000
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天她不知道怎么头脑发热，就想起来要把100G的数据改成300G
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不会java怎么办
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦，不对，一月工资4000, 但是在北京出差，每月不住5000
<onlylove> imtxc: 最主要的你知道么，虚拟机的内存都到了97used了……性能根本不撑
<imtxc> onlylove: 用不着会啊，就一实施，说是给他们公司的系统配置一下权限什么的
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以她整天改来改去的，不如改下jvm的内存和mr的数量
<onlylove> imtxc: 配置权限……听着好晕……
<imtxc> onlylove: 应该很简单
<imtxc> onlylove: 关键工资好高的样子
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在拿钱多的活一般好简单
<imtxc> onlylove: 貌似是东方电子的一家子公司，在烟台
<imtxc> 海颐啥的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在暂时不指望了
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正只要照着她说的做，出不来结果她也说不出什么，机器就那么慢
<imtxc> onlylove: 那貌似不难？
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你做的工作
 * piggybox_ 现在也不得不用java
<imtxc> piggybox_: 我一直觉得java程序员很高大上
<onlylove> imtxc: 知道shell是做什么的不，我的工作完全可以来个shell干掉
<maplebeats_> osx能识别ext4么
<maplebeats_> java就是个逗B
<maplebeats_> 编程语言都是逗B
<imtxc> piggybox_ ， onlylove 我认识的人里面最 java 程序员高大上了啊 maplebeats_
<imtxc> 我同学做 java 的每个开口闭口在兰州据说都是 好几k上w的。。。
<piggybox_> maplebeats_: 可以装个fuse什么的，read only
<maplebeats_> imtxc, 我厂大部分代码都是C++
<onlylove> imtxc: java和C常年编程排行榜一二名
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 我是不明白他们为什么能有那么高的工资，兰州那种三线城市
<maplebeats_> 睡觉
<onlylove> imtxc: 兰州不算三线吧……
<piggybox_> imtxc: 市场需求呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 擦，好歹是个省会！！
<onlylove> imtxc: 好歹省会
<imtxc> onlylove: 总不能是四线吧！
<onlylove> imtxc: 怎么也是2线
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 2线个毛
<onlylove> imtxc: 你怎么能把人划三线里面
<onlylove> imtxc: 至少我觉得兰州比烟台强
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过我估计我适应不了那里的气候了，北京的我都受不了
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 换工作的事情，我不止一次想了……希望我换的时候还来得及，在家随便一个公司当个小网管或者考电气工程师证书当电工去
<imtxc> onlylove: 不至于吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 没什么至于不至于的，每个人有每个人的顾虑
<onlylove> imtxc: 我家里爸妈年纪大了
<imtxc> onlylove: 这倒是一个原因
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以说么啥顾虑不顾虑的
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有考虑去 zf 混碗饭吃么
<onlylove> imtxc: 别闹，我在家的时候前东家有关系给zf供货，各种局和委没少去，那里面，实在是……我不适应
<imtxc> onlylove: 那也算一条出路啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 那里除了拍马逢迎没别的，和前东家也是酒桌上的关系
<onlylove> imtxc: 我做不来的
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 小地方的什么单位其实都差不多，乌烟瘴气的
<onlylove> imtxc: 让我去zf还不如让我去电脑城摆个摊子，虽然每天上班
<imtxc> onlylove: 混起来估计也容易
<imtxc> onlylove: 能有你现在这样整体被折腾大不了了
<onlylove> imtxc: zf里面混很容易，但是有个问题就是，明枪易躲，暗箭难防，你有很多事情想不到的
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，这倒是，嘛，我先睡觉了，明儿聊
 * imtxc 碎
<onlylove> imtxc: 你明天和色大象讨论相机去吧
<imtxc> 他明天不一定在
<imtxc> 他这两天好忙
<onlylove> imtxc: 别忘了和他说d5200的心得
<imtxc> 他有5200？
<onlylove> imtxc: 他没有，但是他说了，理光那定焦秒杀7000以内的单反镜头组合
<imtxc> 我就一相机忙，肯定说不过
<imtxc> 下了啊
<onlylove> 下吧，我也睡去，12点了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, alvin_rxg @laoyang945：转：他是一位长者，每提起他，人们都想到一种动物。他口才了得，喜欢谈笑风生，曾以高贵冷艳的姿态舌战南方一群小人物。他随身都带着一件物品，增添了他的伟人风采与文化气息，如今已成为他的标志。他深爱着一位名字中带“英”的女性，两人的爱情故事在民间广为流传。他就是诸葛孔明。
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: ...
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox, 怎么了
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: nothing
<stmsgebjgd> @laoyang945：转：他是一个主宰国家命运的男人，他工作生活在这个国家的中心，他英文说的很溜，可以和任何美国记者谈笑风生，他交游甚广，西方就没他没去过的国家，他有一颗不死之心，每每当人们以为他不在人世的时候，他总能出现在公众场合，他和一个外号小辣椒的貌美女性暧昧不明，他就是钢铁侠。
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox, 生了么
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 最近干嘛呢
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: not yet
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 失眠？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我是夜猫子
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 撸一管就好了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 撸伤身啊
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 定期 定量  对身体有益
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 。。。。有益？
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 有益处
<gebjgd> mindcat, 贱猫
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 学到新知识了。。。你不是骗我吧。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 当然不是
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 一周一到两次
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 好吧，我信了
<xiaoji> hello,everyone
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-11
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 14M的图形linux，够苗条吧？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456411 智能手机系统搞得越来越臃肿，怎么不学学人家这些苗条的系统呢？不过我喜欢用打电话发短信的老人机就是了，超强待机，不死机不费电。 Nanolinux是开源、免费、超轻量级的Linux发行，它只需14兆字节的
<^k^>  ─> 磁盘空间。它包含最常见的桌面应用软件和一些游戏的迷你版本。它基于Tiny Core Linux发行的MicroCore样式。Nanolinux使用BusyBox、Nano-X（而非X.O …
<shouhuanxiaoji> 14M还包括游戏？哪个游戏 HON还是dota2？
<suller> menuet os  更小
<suller> 可以装进一个软盘里
<shouhuanxiaoji> 。。。。
<shouhuanxiaoji> 这是一个比小的时代吗。。。
<suller> 用汇编写的
<shouhuanxiaoji> 汇编写的肿么移植
<suller> 好像仅仅只支持几个平台
<suller> 具体我不清楚
<shouhuanxiaoji> 。。。。
<shouhuanxiaoji> 自娱自乐的产品
<suller> 作者和一个好基友写了13年左右
<suller> 从00年就开始的项目
<suller> 佩服他
<shouhuanxiaoji> 既不能给用户带来欢乐，也折磨了自己。。
<suller> 其实也还好，有这么一个可以长期做的项目，
<suller> 你用过slackware 不？   也是一个比较老的发行版，
<shouhuanxiaoji> 我听说过
<shouhuanxiaoji> 据说只有一个作者。。
<suller>  起初是那样，后来有其他人参与，我现在就在用slackware，
<suller> lool
<shouhuanxiaoji> 。。。。
<shouhuanxiaoji> 这发行版有什么特点
<suller> 比较简单，编译软件什么也不麻烦
<shouhuanxiaoji> 讨厌编译
<shouhuanxiaoji> 我喜欢一个软件编译好之后，能在各个发行版间无痛兼容运行
<suller> FreeBSD 和 GNU 之间好像就不行
<shouhuanxiaoji> 单指linux啦。
<shouhuanxiaoji> 像ubuntu和deepin这样的发行版我就不怎么喜欢，好像天生就排斥别的发行版
<suller> 也许Arch Linux 适合你
<suller> 用来做个人桌面的 Arch 和 slackware 真的很不错，用来做服务器的话，许多对于安全性要求高的网站几乎都是FreeBSD，
<shouhuanxiaoji> 我一直坚持用debian
<shouhuanxiaoji> 讨厌arch。。感觉有点吹。。号称自主权全交给了你，其实还不是看wiki，复制粘贴代码。
<suller> 恩，你说的也有道理，  对了 最近听说 cicada3301没有
<eexpress> 写的啥软件，可以自己打静态包。
<shouhuanxiaoji> 那不和docker一样。。
<shouhuanxiaoji> 一个游戏？
<shouhuanxiaoji> 玩过第二人生。
<eexpress> 〡〢〣〤〥〦〧〨〩〇
<imtxc> 早啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 还早啊，我都处理完一堆邮件了
<imtxc> freeflying: . 侯总， 你们米国工作时间吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 我这分明是屌丝村子里的时间好不
<imtxc> 。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 早8点到晚八点
<onlylove> imtxc: 你今天怎么早上班了
<^k^> 新 Deepin • 深度游戏中心游戏专题更新说明(03-11)——像素游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456413 Pixel-Games.png锯齿轮廓和点阵字体是像素游戏的典型风格，虽然画面一般让人感觉比较粗糙，但往往都具有比较高的游戏性，特别是玩过那个时代游戏的80后人群中，有许多对这种画面风格感
<^k^>  ─> 兴趣的。为此，小D本周为大家带来了几款好玩的游戏，专辑名字很简单——像素游戏！ 戴维·琼斯的塔防冒险 海盗们来到了一个小岛上 …
<imtxc> onlylove: 有误差嘛，等班车的误差
<onlylove> imtxc: 好吧……今天班车勤快了
<sasa> whois sasa_
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:47 
<onlylove> 今天人怎么都没动静
<AndChat|358400> 老师让写求职信，可我没带纸也没带笔怎么办？
<onlylove> 手机上写了，找蓝牙打印机打印出来
<onlylove> 或在用无线打印
<onlylove> 超过三条以上说明你压力很大，需要休息】1、不想工作。2、想骂人。3、想消失。4、不想活了。5、想过从高楼上跳下来。6、想独自旅行。7、想抽人。8、喝几杯。9、想把所有钱花光。10、想大喊。11、抓住某个人猛亲。12、想世界末日。13、想回到过去。14、想一个人独自徘徊在无人的地方
<onlylove> 我需要休息……
<onlylove> 我不想工作，想骂人，想过跳楼想过旅行……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38660
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 什么样的硬件设备在支撑Stack Overflow？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38659
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国开始培训首期网络舆情师
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38655
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国面临阅读危机？
<iIlL10Oo> http://ghostlin.themex.net/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ Ghost.Lin | 生活原来真的不错
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.cnblogs.com/chineseboy/archive/2013/06/06/3121076.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ubuntu 12.04编译安装linux-3.6.10内核笔记 - 鱼竿的传说 - 博客园
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> 可是孔子说过，休息的人都在坟墓里面……所以我得不到休息……
<onlylove> 哦这！
<onlylove> 竹席又来表演节目
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 这个编译方式是默认的，debian家族有自己的kenel编译方式，可以把kernel做成deb包的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没见土豪马反击……
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 没看到
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
<eexpress> 破马，去抄一个bot脚本，自动反击吧。
<onlylove> 与魔鬼战斗的人，应当小心自己不要成为魔鬼。当你远远凝视深渊时，深渊也在凝视你。——尼采
<onlylove> 要不要这样，一个case要跑两个半小时，让我再跑两遍，一天有几个两个半！
<onlylove> 我突然想起gcc的make check了……
<shouhuanxiaoji> 尼采是哪个胸大美女啊
<eexpress> onlylove: 你听尼采的，迟早成神经啊
<freeflying> happyaron: sogou输入法支持英文的predict不
<onlylove> eexpress: 尼采是神经，不过，貌似说的没错阿
<shouhuanxiaoji> 我就喜欢魔鬼肿么办
<onlylove> eexpress: 你看neo在matrix 3里面，不被smith感染了么
<eexpress> onlylove: 你真认同，你就在这世界上活不下去了。小心吧。
<eexpress> ps:  smith不是热水器品牌？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 三个乞丐 : 有三个乞丐。 一个法国乞丐,一个美国乞丐,一个中国乞丐。 在一个下雨天,他们一起乞讨。 这时候一辆车在他们身边飞奔过去,溅了他们一身的水。 法国乞丐说:牛什么！我过去和你一样有钱！ 美国乞丐说:牛什么！我以后肯定比你有钱！ 中国乞丐什么也没说,
<^k^>  ─> 跟踪了这个车好几天。 然后。。把车胎扎了。。。
<eexpress> 今天bt没速度啊
<eexpress> 求6M的大水管
<iIlL10Oo> http://my.oschina.net/eechen/blog/202438
<^k^> ⇪ ti: dpkg安装Ubuntu官方构建的最新版Linux内核 - linux_magnetic_storm - 开源中国社区
<imtxc> 局域网里面俩机器实时同步目录，有什么好工具呢
<imtxc> eexpress: 每天bt啊，那得多大硬盘
<onlylove> imtxc: 快别折腾了，弄个nfs直接搞定算了
<happyaron> freeflying: 和windows上情况基本类似。
<imtxc> onlylove: 赞 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过你那想法不错，你有兴趣研究下不
<onlylove> imtxc: 目测ee在家里放了个日立存储柜子
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • [highwind] --- crontab http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456415 PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/home/highwind/Program/Scripts/Bash/Plan # # m h dom mon dow command 55 23 * * * Go_to_Sleep.sh # Job_ID_1 统计信息: 发表于 由 highwind — 2014-03-11 11:42
<freeflying> http://ubuhulk.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/canonicals-office-of-the-cdo-a-5-year-journey-in-devops/
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Canonical’s Office of The CDO: A 5 Year Journey in DevOps | Sometimes Lucky, But Smart Everyday
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 酷派
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 瞎飞
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 还敢去吗
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 去哪里？
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 你不是要去大马吗
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我去Thai
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: Phuket
<shouhuanxiaoji> <^k^>这是个机器人？
<fredzjx> shouhuanxiaoji, 嗯
<shouhuanxiaoji> 发帖都是从哪来的？
<shouhuanxiaoji> ubuntu论坛新帖？
<happyaron> shouhuanxiaoji: 恩。
<shouhuanxiaoji> 还有这功能。。一叶真是厉害
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38661
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国调动卫星搜索失踪的MH370客机
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38662
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | B-1和F-16使用了中国生产的金属材料
<onlylove> 都吃饭去了？
<freeflying> onlylove: 你还没吃啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 现在人多，我等人少了再下去
<freeflying> onlylove: 贵司食堂怎么样
<onlylove> freeflying: 我司无餐厅，在地下融科的餐厅
<freeflying> onlylove: 高大上啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 没餐厅有啥高大上的，看人中科院，看看人m$
<onlylove> freeflying: 哪个没自己的餐厅
<freeflying> onlylove: 你们都是高大上啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 蛋蛋不在开始黑我了？
<freeflying> onlylove: 蛋蛋人呢
<freeflying> 又去台湾了啊
<onlylove> 不知道啊，两天没见了
<onlylove> http://www.zhangzetian.com
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ www.zhangzetian.com
<onlylove> ^k^: 傻k取title
<onlylove> 算了，知道你不会
<^k^> onlylove, No I am kk .\n\n\n\n  12:30 
<imtxc> onlylove: 原来60d 跟 d7000 是一个级别的啊
<kehr_> \exit
<onlylove> imtxc: 昨天和你说了阿
<onlylove> imtxc: 60D是佳能中端，其实现在应该出70d了，d7000尼康中端
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 没什么特别需要玩好d5200就行
<imtxc> onlylove: 我看 5300 价格跟 7000 没差多少
<onlylove> imtxc: 很多时候机身价格什么的有变化，比方说出新产品了，老机身会降价，但是镜头这个一直价格差不多
<piggybox_> 想买微单，有啥推荐的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 单反穷三代，穷的就是镜头，现在好镜头依旧很贵，哪怕他是20年前的产品
<imtxc> onlylove: 话说我家还有个海鸥呢，忘了拿过来玩玩了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道还能买到胶卷儿不
<onlylove> imtxc: 柯达都死了是不？
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 胶卷应该能买到，不过黑白卷就不好说了，现在黑白卷据说比彩色还贵
<imtxc> onlylove: 我又没有黑白相机
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38663
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 开发者逆向工程将《星际争霸》移植到ARM平台
<imtxc> onlylove: 周末去村里看看，不过村里的相机好像都是模型？
<onlylove> imtxc: 说的好像彩色机不能用黑白卷似的，你以为是电视机还是打印机
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 村里……你看看吧，鼎好那边卖相机的都空了好像，没几家了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不要去科贸
<imtxc> 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 别问为什么
<imtxc> 那去哪里？鼎好？
<onlylove> imtxc: 去了也就是摸摸，反正就那么回事了，相机分套机和附件
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就摸摸机身啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 别听有些价格低的，经常有低价卖机器高价卖附件不单卖的
<onlylove> imtxc: 鼎好海龙啥的看看吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我又不在他那里买
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有e世界
<imtxc> 那里面都太坑
<onlylove> imtxc: 实际上你可以去苏宁啥的看看
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者找个专卖店
<imtxc> onlylove: 我不知道哪里有专卖店啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，苏宁也可以，主流的型号应该都有
<onlylove> imtxc: 苏宁我记得在中关村图书大厦旁边有个
<onlylove> imtxc: 专卖店价格高……你懂得
<imtxc> onlylove: 周末了去看看，如果天气好的话
<imtxc> onlylove: 据说相机现在实体店比网上还便宜啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 没问过，我基本就看看评测和样片
<onlylove> imtxc: 差不多价格就成
<imtxc> 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 决定买了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 这不墨迹型号呢么
<onlylove> imtxc: 同事的d5200摸着感觉不错？
<imtxc> onlylove: 丫今天病了没来
<imtxc> 好像我leader的也是个5200还是5300来着
<onlylove> 怎么都喜欢泥坑的机器
<onlylove> 不就是对焦快么……
<imtxc> 佳能的好像同级别的都贵一点的样子？
<onlylove> http://versus.com/en/nikon-d5200-vs-canon-eos-700d
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Nikon D5200 vs Canon EOS 700D - Cameras Specs Comparison
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是价格问题
<imtxc> canon 应该得看两位数的型号吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似nikon的机器好点
<onlylove> imtxc: 别闹，5200和700一个级别的
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果拿60d欺负d5200就没意思了
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧，我刚才看了看 70d
<imtxc> onlylove: 三位数的 canon 是不是妹子用的
<onlylove> imtxc: 妹子要用只能用100d
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果不嫌沉，差不多其他的
<imtxc> 100d 也太小了吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 100d就赚了个小巧，别的没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 灰了
<imtxc> adam8157: 终于上灰机了？
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 这趟飞机有信息保持信号到达祖国么
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> 有信心么。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你觉得佳能5dIII是妹子用的？
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> adam8157: 灰哪里，注意安全
<imtxc> adam8157: 咱的是 az 口 还是 ah 口
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥az ah?
<imtxc> http://buytong.cn/Detail.aspx?currentid=135
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 百通物流网-海购 海淘 转运 华人快递 华人转运 EBAY 亚马逊 AMAZON购物 全球购
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<imtxc> 这不是有个口岸代码嘛
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐有好事儿没?
<roylez> adam8157: 木有啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 卧槽, 这么坑!!!!
<imtxc> adam8157: 看到了吧，超过150了
<adam8157> imtxc: 卧槽, 这么坑!!!!
 * adam8157 sfbuy赶紧开放注册吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 大佬，都这时候了，就等吧
<roylez> adam8157: 又海购了啥好东西？
<imtxc> adam8157: 话说这个不是我一个人的原因啊，保健品也得走这个口的 lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 那个不是强制
<imtxc> 2月11下单的吧
<imtxc> 我靠好大的坑哦，不知道下个月有没有希望收到
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/43a39d58gw1eeaylv8rcgg208w04wqv6.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<imtxc> adam8157: 这要是买奶粉，估计收到小孩都断奶了
<gebjgd> roylez, 你天天上班好轻松
<gebjgd> roylez, 找到新的人生伴侣了么
<gebjgd> roylez, 祸害了几个女大学生了
<roylez> gebjgd: 没你祸害的多
<gebjgd> roylez, 我就祸害了一个
<gebjgd> roylez, 我老婆
<roylez> gebjgd: 你老婆祸害了一火车
<gebjgd> roylez, 我小名就是一火车  你竟然知道
<imtxc> adam8157: 优先线是包税的？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不知道...
<imtxc> 优先线（目的地大陆地区）
<roylez> gebjgd: 我说的是印度的一火车
<imtxc> 特色：
<imtxc> 1、可享受关税补贴，无关税烦恼；
<leeeee_> 为什么我笑了下就离线了 。。扎西 你翻墙没有马航的结果么
<gebjgd> leeeee_, 你傻吧  都多少小时了  就算找到也没戏了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 不一定吧
<gebjgd> imtxc, 一定
<imtxc> gebjgd: 主要问题是，真没有找到么
<leeeee_> == 不是有说被外星人带到平行世界了么
<gebjgd> imtxc, 继续梦
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你在墙外，我不跟你多说了，我怕喝茶
<leeeee_> 我同学还说 可能恐怖袭击 政府谈判失败 就对外这么宣称失联了。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 能查到进度至少说明东西暂时没丢
<adam8157> imtxc: 暂时
<gebjgd> imtxc, irc你还怕
<onlylove> leeeee_: 今天地铁看报纸，据说电话能打通……
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊，3月底开始清关，清关周期30天，恩，五一收到就感谢了....
<onlylove> 喵的chrome就是内存吃货阿！
<adam8157> imtxc: 卧槽
<imtxc> gebjgd: irc 怎么不怕
<imtxc> adam8157: lol, 没事儿，裤子怕啥
<leeeee_> 对啊 手机居然没有坏或者没电  好神奇
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/ed4fd312gw1eebka4wznaj20u00k00wu.jpg
<imtxc> 别把人的蛋白粉过期了就行
<gebjgd> imtxc, ssl啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 有 log
<leeeee_> 阿当哥 为嘛每次来你都在收海淘。。
<imtxc> leeeee_: 最近说的都是同一次
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以用ff
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 春节最尴尬的事情 : 春节最尴尬的事情,莫过于,有人发:新年快乐！ 你却对着这个陌生的号码发呆。但是又不敢问:你是谁……
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/b77dfbf8gw1eeb25yc5z1g208r06mu14.gif
<yunfan> 说起来  webgl chrome用不了  ff却可以 tmd
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
 * roylez 好困，睡个觉去
<gebjgd> imtxc, 有就有呗
<leeeee_> 上次不是说包么
<leeeee_> 这次不是裤子么？
<gebjgd> imtxc, 把那个log机器人踢了
<palomino|working> 嗯，看过了 roylez
<palomino|working> 后背磨烂 roylez
<onlylove> leeeee_: 一起买的而已
<yunfan> roylez: 最近在家搞毛？
<onlylove> leeeee_: 然后就是在海关那边
 * adam8157 再也不帮忙了, 操心还被汇率坑
<imtxc> adam8157: 额？你给我算便宜了么
<adam8157> imtxc: 最近汇率跌的太惨
<leeeee_> 听说天津海关很坑的
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在多少了
<adam8157> imtxc: 没事儿
<adam8157> imtxc: 表我准备扣下了
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> onlylove, leeeee_ 不是海关的原因好吧，是转运的原因
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不会扣哥的吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 放心，阿当土豪，不差那几个钱
<adam8157> yunfan: 不会, 你的是多退少补嘛
 * adam8157 求sfbuy开放注册, 求风雷百通开放注销
<imtxc> adam8157: 招行卡不是付款之后就用CNY入账的么
<iIlL10Oo> 跌到底的时候，我买入
<leeeee_> 阿当哥你是专业帮忙二十年吗！！！
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是
<adam8157> leeeee_: ...
<leeeee_> 下次帮我带块手表啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助 装完ubuntu之后启动不了了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456416 为什么装完ubuntu之后开机之后说 The system is running in low-graphics mode 按enter后进入下一个界面就不动了 键盘鼠标都不能用了！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuelihan — 2014-03-11 13:24
<imtxc> leeeee_: 你还敢。。
<gebjgd> adam8157, 壕 你又买了什么
<yunfan> adam8157: 顺丰那个是完缴关税的 没什么大的优势把
<imtxc> leeeee_: 等他有了土豪转运你再找代购
<leeeee_> 好不好嘛！！！！阿当哥！！！
<adam8157> leeeee_: ........
<yunfan> adam8157: 另外以前不是海淘没关税么 为毛现在都要税了
<leeeee_> 偶吧！！！！
<leeeee_> 算了 不带就算了
<yunfan> 说起来在自贸区搞个卸货点就好了
<leeeee_> 反正我也要节约用钱
<imtxc> yunfan: 当然要关税啊
<adam8157> ......
<yunfan> imtxc: 以前不是不用么 抽到才需要把
<leeeee_> imtxc: ==
<imtxc> yunfan: 你买的那个应该是10% 吧
<leeeee_> adam8157: 放心啦 我就说说而已  我从来不麻烦别人 宁可自己吃亏
<adam8157> leeeee_: 等sfbuy开放注册的
<leeeee_> 我从来不关注那个拉  木有事  目前淘宝就能满足我
 * imtxc sigh
<yunfan> imtxc: 好像是的
<yunfan> adam8157: 要是快递可以pipe化就好了
<imtxc> yunfan: 其实还好，没有sf之前大家都是这么个速度的
<yunfan> 比如 国际快递运到 自贸区某个收货点  发给你一个领取码  然后 你把这个领取码交给国内快递公司 然后他们去提货送到你这
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<yunfan> 当然你也可以没事折腾 继续转运到别的地方
<yunfan> 就跟 pipe一样
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总你有 sfbuy 帐号？
<adam8157> freeflying: .
<yunfan> 有点像路由算法 :]
<freeflying> imtxc: 有啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 我不是说速度 是说折腾
<imtxc> freeflying: 壕，倒腾一相机回来比国行有价格优势么
<freeflying> imtxc: 没
<imtxc> 对哦，相机那么重，运费就不划算
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕，你的prime还能用嘛
<nyfair> 召唤py党
<nyfair> for line in lines:
<nyfair> 我想倒过来从最后一行到第一行，应该怎么写？
<adam8157> freeflying: checking
<adam8157> freeflying: 还有两天
<freeflying> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C84DFXU/?t=joyo01y-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Amazon.com: Steve Madden Men's Preemmo Dress Shoe: Shoes
<freeflying> adam8157: 这个鞋子好笑吧不错
<yunfan> nyfair: 那个lines是个iterable还是list?
<nyfair> yunfan: 我哪知道这些术语，反正就是个文件里读出来的一行
<yunfan> 文件的话那不要这么玩
<yunfan> 小文件无所谓 大文件要死人
<nyfair> yunfan: 怎么玩我可不关心，我只关心解决问题
<nyfair> yunfan: 小文件
<yunfan> 那不难  lines = open("./small.data","r").readlines(); lines.reverse(); for l in lines: papapa()
<yunfan> py就这点挫 说了只有一种way 结果 reverse又是inplace修改 自己掌了一嘴巴
<piggybox_> 那就用lines[::-1]
<imtxc> http://sunsol.wiki-site.com/index.php/Tpip_217
<yunfan> 这样可以 我倒是忘了这个了
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Tpip 217 - Sunsol
<yunfan> 退步了 如今竟然不如 piggybox_ 了
<piggybox_> yunfan: 丫的什么叫“竟然”
<zhouqt> adam8157: 壕
<zhouqt> freeflying: 猴总
<yunfan> piggybox_: 当年看着你来请教py的
<freeflying> http://ubuhulk.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/canonicals-office-of-the-cdo-a-5-year-journey-in-devops/
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Canonical’s Office of The CDO: A 5 Year Journey in DevOps | Sometimes Lucky, But Smart Everyday
<freeflying> gfrog:
<yunfan> imtxc: 那个就是自己实现了一遍tail
<imtxc> gfrog: 呱
<freeflying> gfrog: 看看贵司CDO团队创始人还剩下几个人了
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<onlylove> gfrog: 你那个nick到底怎么弄的，把conf文件改下？
<yunfan> imtxc: 造个32G的文件 全是1  让tail去跑 会挂否
<gfrog> onlylove: 目测是irssi的bug
<onlylove> gfrog: .irssi/conf里面怎么写的？
<imtxc> yunfan: 你试试，用不到32G 的吧
<yunfan> 没那么大内存试
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵组还有server hwe啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是你们组么
<freeflying> gfrog: 上面链接里有张照片
<freeflying> gfrog: 是贵司当年创建CDO时主要的人员
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你在外面当然不怕
<gebjgd> imtxc, 回去了也不怕
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你会回来？
<imtxc> 水表喝茶什么的
<gfrog> freeflying: 打不开，网慢死了
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司网络不给力啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 会啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 回来做什么  服雾？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 对  喂人民服雾
<yunfan> gebjgd: 小心抓起来
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不怕
<yunfan> gebjgd: 也是 你是德国人了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 大不了上新闻联播呗
<gebjgd> yunfan, 太有面子了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 最好上 新闻联播之大结局
<gebjgd> yunfan, 难
 * yunfan 难难难 道最玄 莫把金丹做等闲
<gfrog> freeflying: 下载1.6M/s
<freeflying> 这里有深圳的同学没
<piggybox_> gebjgd: guten tag
<gebjgd> piggybox_, ......
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 你不睡觉？
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 快睡了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要学道士炼丹？
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有 那只是个比喻
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 今天老妈来访
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 下午去接
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你妈去你那  坐飞机？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我父母每年都来
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你父母做啥的？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 退休人员
<gebjgd> yunfan, 机票都是我掏
<gebjgd> yunfan, 和你说过了  穷二代
<yunfan> gebjgd: p 穷二代能移民？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 当然能移
<gebjgd> yunfan, 技术移民
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 俺岳父月底来
<yunfan> gebjgd: 骗人
<yunfan> piggybox_: 你竟然有岳父
<gebjgd> yunfan, 自己去看
<yunfan> gebjgd: 去哪看？
<piggybox_> yunfan: 不能有么
<yunfan> piggybox_: 没 只是感慨你都有了 我还没有
<freeflying> (spy@nat/redhat/x-ofhoxxlgfguoovym)
<freeflying> zhouqt: 这是帽帽的吗
<zhouqt> freeflying: 是，以前 adam8157 组的
<gfrog> freeflying: ban掉spy吧，lol
<adam8157> 今天忙死了
<freeflying> adam8157: 又在台湾爽啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥啊, 在北京呢, 今天真忙死了
<freeflying> adam8157: 扯吧，贵司的活我又不是不知道
<adam8157> freeflying: 毛线, 在给Intel 的usb控制器驱动修bug, 最无聊的quirk啊
 * yunfan 阿蛋又不是只有一份工作 侯总把人想简单了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 人家是高富帅   我都比不了的
<freeflying> yunfan: 壕蛋蛋在C记工作是为了开心的，他们根本不用工作
<adam8157> 卧槽
<yunfan> freeflying: 恩 看着手下人认真工作 是挺开心的
<yunfan> 这就是个角度问题 你们做员工的哪懂
<freeflying> NND, 找酒店真麻烦啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 用 去哪儿 的app
<yunfan> 我上次去魔都 很轻松的定酒店 非常方便
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 服务器小菜鸟寻求Iredmail使用手册！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456419 服务器小菜鸟寻求Iredmail使用手册！ 不是安装手册，是使用手册，包括邮件用户的建立，邮件群组的建立，邮件的控制策略实现都功能。 或者介绍下网站和书籍都OK！ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 drvicar — 2014-03-11 14:47
<freeflying> yunfan: 我要的折扣啊
<roylez> eexpress: 早啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 那个就是打折的 大佬
<yunfan> freeflying: 我住的都是那种 一晚只要100多的 挺便宜 设施也不差
<yunfan> 还特么是双人房 那种
<roylez> yunfan: 魔都100还能租到？
<yunfan> roylez: 说了是打折的嘛
<freeflying> yunfan: 那种没法住啊
<yunfan> 还有团购的更便宜  不过团购的要提前比较长的时间
<imtxc> 100 多的还没法住么
<yunfan> freeflying: 我不知道你要什么标准 以我的标准是可以住的 有网络 有大床 有空调 有热水 洗漱什么都不缺
<yunfan> 装修还挺不错的
<yunfan> 倒是在虹口住的那家 感觉稍微差点
<freeflying> yunfan: 我要的是IGH旗下的
<yunfan> 不如第一晚在体育馆附近那个好
<freeflying> yunfan: Marriott旗下的也行
<yunfan> freeflying: 那没办法  你继续找吧
<freeflying> roylez: badge借我用用吧
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 你的还了没
<onlylove> freeflying: Marriott，万豪？
<freeflying> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 土豪候总
<onlylove> freeflying: 万豪的网络单独计费还是怎么着？
<imtxc> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> onlylove: 现在大多免费了吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 原来搜到过一个万豪的wifi，要房号和姓名
<onlylove> freeflying: cisco的认证设备
<freeflying> onlylove: 大多要的
<gfrog> freeflying: juju charm更新之后直接juju update-charm就好么？
<huntxu> gfrog: 求救。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 终于打开那个blog了
<gfrog> huntxu: 干神马
<huntxu> gfrog: libvirt 的 cgroup配置怎麽搞的
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似是的
<gfrog> huntxu: 没用过…… 但是应该可以直接写xml啊
<huntxu> gfrog: ？直接寫？
<gfrog> huntxu: http://libvirt.org/cgroups.html 难道你要找这个？
<^k^> ⇪ t: libvirt: Control Groups Resource Management
<freeflying> 王金波 ‏@wangjinbo  2h
<freeflying> 今年本是习李主持的第一次两会，本是最吸引眼球的。谁料乌克兰革命和克里米亚事件夺去了众多眼球，两会大大逊色。而接着又曝出昆明屠杀尤其是马航事件，且马航谜团迟迟无解，弄得两会门前冷落鞍马稀，连鸡肋还不如。
<gfrog> adam8157: 艾玛，原来你工作就是for fun啊！！
<gfrog> adam8157: 拜土壕
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 我在看這個
<adam8157> gfrog: wfm
<huntxu> gfrog: 我想讓它能access某個設備
<gfrog> adam8157: working for mother?
<gfrog> huntxu: 不会……
<adam8157> gfrog: MONEY
<huntxu> gfrog: 你說resource patition的xml麽？
<gfrog> huntxu: 没玩过libvirt这么高级的功能……
<huntxu> gfrog: TAT
 * gfrog 忙到爆，妈蛋，被人追着屁股问问题
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38664
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 富士康准备进军软件开发和电信服务
<freeflying> gfrog: 上了新项目了啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 你說我麽 TAT
<gfrog> huntxu: 不是你，customer
<gfrog> freeflying: 没有，还是小日本
<gfrog> freeflying: 来了新DSE，这次英语交流没问题了，开始追着屁股问
<freeflying> gfrog: 奶申请去现场支持吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计以前用英文reply丫的还得拿去翻译，所以我还有喘息的机会……
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛precise的bash completion默认是disable的？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 双系统启动ubuntu的时候出现的错误提示求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456421 如题，安装了win7和ubuntu12.04双系统 但是每次启动ubuntu的时候 总是会先跳出一段错误提示信息 然后系统启动后也能正常使用 求教下这段错误信息是提示什么 感激不尽~~~ [drm:r600_uvd_init] ERROR
<^k^>  ─> UVD not responding,trying to reset the VCPU!!! [drm:r600_uvd_init] ERROR UVD not responding,trying to reset the VCPU!!! [drm:r600_uvd_init] ERROR UVD not responding,trying to reset …
<onlylove> gfrog: 直接用汉语回
<onlylove> gfrog: root的默认disable？
<gfrog> onlylove: 我还不想死…… 拿汉语回会被人fire的
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<onlylove> gfrog: 我记得.bashrc里还是哪里有那么一段判断uid的？忘了，好像是不是root就可以
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 有好事不？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西你把酷啪啪ping掉了
<onlylove> 说起来，动用卫星了，mh370,那么大的波音飞机还没找到？
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 找不到了
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 别找了
<adam8157> gfrog: 好开心, quantal raring 和saucy都eol, 爽
<onlylove> 又不是百慕大
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，precise eol了再来说这句话
<onlylove> adam8157: 旧的eol还有新的
<adam8157> gfrog: precise很久就不接收驱动了, 只收安全啥的
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<adam8157> onlylove: 其实有几个因为stack的原因是四月eol, 但是按照release cycle来算, 已经没时间了, 所以对我来说就是eol
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 天朝就是百慕大
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 据说飞机上有20多飞思卡尔的员工，做技术的还是做啥的
<stmsgebjgd> on
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  15:34 
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:"竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pxyIV80yAABmKR5j53oAALrDwHkE7UAAGZB408.jpg 早给你说过吃饭的时候不能讲笑话了"
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:" 谁干的 : 很久很久以前,英国举行了一个征文比赛！ 内容要求与皇室宗教、皇室、性及神秘主义有关,要求文章短小精悍,有回味！ 最终,一个9岁的小女孩勇得了冠军！并且得到了女王的接见！ 她的文章如下:\"天哪,女王怀孕了,谁干的?\" "
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 忙死了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnd, 刚才开会又分了好多工作
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 赞
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 完全不是一年前特别清闲的样子了
 * iMadper 谁也别拦我
<onlylove> imtxc: 自求多福？
<adam8157> iMadper: 我也忙死了
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 忙着玩?
<adam8157> iMadper: 毛线
<iMadper> adam8157: 忙着把妹?
 * onlylove 掀桌！
<adam8157> iMadper: 忙着被把
<iMadper> adam8157: hamo手好了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不要联想.
 * iMadper :-/
<onlylove> 加两遍o……
<freeflying> gfrog: 霓虹国客户还有这种需求啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 侯侯候总总总, 亲测, 髌骨带效果很好. 略好于护膝
<freeflying> iMadper: 赶紧给链接啊
<iMadper> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=2224826787&spm=a1z09.5.0.0.O2A63U
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 包邮买1送1 迈克达威McDavid髌骨带篮球羽毛球加压运动护膝414R 买1送1 全年热销突破--1万5千件 NBA髌骨护具 适合篮球、羽毛球、网球乒乓球、跑步、健身等运动照成的轻微髌骨磨损、髌骨软化、髌骨腱鞘炎、篮球膝、跳跃膝、髌骨下端疼痛等情况。开放式尼龙搭扣设计可以自由调
<^k^>  ─> 节压力，可以减轻跳跃、跑步项目运动员膝盖髌骨腱鞘炎等所造成的的疼痛，促进理疗康复恢复运动机能。 价格:92.00 - 108.00 元
<iMadper> 好长的...标题...
<iMadper> freeflying: 前天跑了6.*km, 但是还是觉得膝盖痛. 今天空气又不好, 不跑了.
<iMadper> freeflying: 跟家里做室内运动好了
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper, 戴口罩跑的？
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 没有, 前天空气稍微好一些
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 今天又不行了
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 还是待在室内好了
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper, 慢性自杀
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 每过60秒
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 就少了1分钟
<yunfan> 刚才去炒鱼幸好带了眼镜防护  要不然油滴进了眼睛就完蛋了
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在你眼镜上全是油？
<yunfan> onlylove: 三四滴
<yunfan> 我油放多了 打算菜油吃完就换茶油 于是炒菜的时候把整个油惯的油倒锅里了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你确定是炒鱼不是去炸鱼？
<gfrog> freeflying: 神马需求？
<ipython__3> php是最好的语言
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 是炖鱼  炖之前先入锅炒一炒
<freeflying> gfrog: 自动补全
<freeflying> iMadper: 我现在为了严格控制在有氧心率区间，配速都非常低了，7m+/km,   戴面具
<iMadper> freeflying: 我前天是多少我看看去
<iMadper> freeflying: 6:48
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板, 你们那里有健身房吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 没有... 穷乡僻野啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 李老板家里就有
<onlylove> iMadper: 楼下那个啥时候开你知道不
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~
<iMadper> onlylove: 快了.
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 巨贵.
<iMadper> onlylove: 3k+/y
<onlylove> iMadper: 这边有个同事据说有卡
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<freeflying> iMadper: 我在跑步机上速度调到10+/km时，心率在147~156之间
<iMadper> freeflying: 跑步机那个, 比马路轻松很多其实
<adam8157> onlylove: 你们vmware有公共的卡...
<iMadper> adam8157: rh也会有的.
<adam8157> onlylove: 你们有这福利的, 楼里HP和Intel都有
<iMadper> adam8157: 等我当上rh的中华区总裁之后.
<adam8157> iMadper: 哇!!! 羡慕
<onlylove> adam8157: 没公用的吧？要花钱
<adam8157> iMadper: å¹²
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> onlylove: 看过那个花名册, 你们有这福利, 问下hr就知道了
<freeflying> iMadper: 你快了，张博士要不多年就退休了
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~ 传位于我
<freeflying> iMadper: 乃上位后记得提携我
<iMadper> freeflying: 没问题.
<adam8157> freeflying: 封你当太子
<adam8157> freeflying: 进故宫买票可以插队
 * adam8157 何以解忧 惟有德纲
<onlylove> adam8157: 太子进故宫还要买票？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟修改不了分辨率。。。求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456424 如下图。想改成1360*768.但看不到确定键。。。。回车无用。请问怎么破 111.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 liaoge — 2014-03-11 15:58
<adam8157> onlylove: 嗯, 但是可以插队
<adam8157> onlylove: 溥仪后来去故宫都是买票进去的
<gfrog> freeflying: 是我有这需求
<onlylove> adam8157: 溥仪去故宫？怀旧？
<freeflying> gfrog: 不应该默认没有的
<onlylove> adam8157: 看看容妃和德妃？
<gfrog> iMadper: 你姓张？
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正/etc/bash.bashrc里注释掉了
<gfrog> freeflying: charm这个渣渣
<huntxu> gfrog: 搞定 =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 我还没搞定
<huntxu> gfrog: 我臨時把devices的cgroup控制去掉了
<huntxu> gfrog: 後面再自己寫個規則就是
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 我最近都只用rMBP了
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司的ubuntu都没开机机会
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 骑行季快来了
<freeflying> gfrog: 打算把三爽的本子装回win8去
<gfrog> freeflying: 准备这周十三陵走起
<freeflying> gfrog: 周末南下
<gfrog> freeflying: 真爽
<freeflying> gfrog: 周末骑行估计要等几年了
<onlylove> freeflying: 有没有试过retina 开ubuntu有么有屏的驱动
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕...
<freeflying> onlylove: 我之前三爽就是1920x1080的屏啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 夏天用着髌骨带不错啊
<adam8157> freeflying: rmbp的分辨率是?
<freeflying> adam8157: 你才是壕啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 求rmbp
<onlylove> adam8157: 目测比1080p大
<freeflying> adam8157: 2560x1600?
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见壕
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕毛啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司才叫真壕啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 那你还走，说明是更壕，真壕。
 * happyaron giggles
<freeflying> happyaron: 现在很怀念啊，贵组有坑我就回了
<happyaron> freeflying: unity组招码农
<onlylove> adam8157: 有可能是2880*1800
<happyaron> freeflying: 属于UE
<onlylove> adam8157: http://apple.slashdot.org/story/12/11/30/2010203/ask-slashdot-good-linux-desktop-environment-for-hi-defretina-displays
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ask Slashdot: Good Linux Desktop Environment For Hi-Def/Retina Displays? - Slashdot
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵CDO有个server HWE, 不是我大PES的
<happyaron> adam8157: CDO现在太牛逼了，完全无视了我们。
<happyaron> ad
<adam8157> happyaron: 想去抱大腿
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯
<happyaron> adam8157: 快去
 * adam8157 抱住gfrog的大腿
<freeflying> happyaron: 那个太高大上了， 干不了啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 有啥屌丝职位不
<happyaron> freeflying: cdo的server hwe
<happyaron> freeflying: 当当刚说的，他都动心要抱大腿了。
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> adam8157: 别想那个hwe了，真心坑爹
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们都是给customer打工而已
<adam8157> happyaron: 其实我司在招world wide remote 的kernel dev, 可惜资格不够
<adam8157> g
<gfrog> adam8157: 还得去UE啊，高大上。 cc happyaron
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也是啊, 还是UE赞 cc happyaron
<adam8157> gfrog: 握手
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还抱着大腿呢…… 我只能摸摸头
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 iMadper
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 cherrot
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: UE都是靠科研, 我们都是搞工程, 高下立判啊 唉
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 早~
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 你有微信了?
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 早。
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 因为oneleaf
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 我退了那个群
<CyrusYzGTt> 小叶子？？
<adam8157> jieroarchl: oneleaf
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 反正我的微信设备是个没手机连入的。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: oneleaf儿子和你一样都是瘦高型的
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 我有1/4广东人血统
<CyrusYzGTt> jieroarchl§ 跟我一样是 南蛮子
<jieroarchl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: kernel啊， 更高大上了
<happyaron> adam8157: 我是打杂的。
<foo`> ^_^
<happyaron> adam8157: UE的打杂组
<happyaron> freeflying: ^^^^
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司的人最近为了要个ubuntu membership还惊动了马克啊
<billyway_> gfrog, ping
<happyaron> freeflying: 是么……
<gfrog> billyway_: hey
<happyaron> freeflying: 多年不关心了。
<freeflying> happyaron: 马克的悲哀 ，贵司的人其实大多数不关心ubuntu社区
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 不是不关心，是禁止关心啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 赚钱都来不及，还社区呢
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 怕被抢钱
<freeflying> jieroarchl: 瞎说
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 否则不会关掉 brainstorm 吧。
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司的连UE得都很少人关心ubuntu社区
<freeflying> jieroarchl: 搞那个东西根本就没think it through
<onlylove> adam8157: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-sg/Retina%E6%98%BE%E7%A4%BA%E5%B1%8F
<^k^> ⇪ t: Retina显示屏 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> adam8157: 不一样大小的屏分辨率不一样
<freeflying> onlylove: 我的是13的
 * iMadper 抱抱 jieroarchl 
<onlylove> http://www.beidou.gov.cn/2014/03/11/20140311028c92ebff23497eb48e267f879df35e.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 北斗增援马航失联客机搜救 北斗个人终端今后或能大派用场
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 你把jiero抱下线了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 断线一抱
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:" 猜鸡 :     两位波兰人在街上相遇,一位手拿一袋东西。另一位问道『老波,你袋子里装的是什麽?』    老波答『哦,老兰,是鸡。』    老兰再问『老波,如果我能猜中你的袋里装有多少只鸡你可给我一只吗?』    老波答『如果你能猜中,那我两只全部给你；    老兰看看袋子
<^k^>  ─> ,歪头想想说『五只……』 "
<onlylove> > joke
<onlylove> 再来！
<onlylove> 没意思……
<^k^> onlylove:"http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/721.html 桌子太矮了 : 妻子:\"你今天下班咋这么晚?\"丈夫:\"干点外活。\"妻子:\"我不信,准是又打扑克了。\"丈夫:\"我发誓,决不骗你。\"妻子:\"你额上怎么起了个包?\"丈夫:\"他妈的！桌子太矮了。\" "
<onlylove> 桌子和包什么关系……
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:" 去哪里找你妈妈啊? : 英国绅士与法国女人同乘一个包厢,女人脱下外衣躺下后就抱怨身上发冷。 先生把自己的被子给了她,她还是不停地说冷。 \"我还能怎么帮助你呢?\"先生沮丧地问道。 \"我小时候妈妈总是用自己的身体给我取暖。\" \"小姐,这我就爱莫能助了。我去哪里给你找妈妈
<^k^>  ─> 啊?\" "
<iMadper> 别刷这些无聊的笑话了....
<iMadper> onlylove: 你这么清闲, 你老板知道吗?
<onlylove> iMadper: 一个job跑了1h22min，只能干看着
<iMadper> onlylove: 只需要跑job? 这么爽...
<onlylove> iMadper: 画图的时候你就不觉得爽了
<onlylove> 准备买电脑买电脑包，买相机败家！
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也要买电脑包和相机.
<iMadper> onlylove: 电脑看情况
<iMadper> onlylove: 乃要买啥相机?
<onlylove> iMadper: i7还需要买？我是amd1.6的低电压
<happyaron> iMadper onlylove 拜见壕们，壕我们做朋友吧。
<iMadper> onlylove: 电脑是公司的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说打算买无敌兔，你信么
<iMadper> onlylove: 不信, 你该买5d III
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 成为你的朋友, 三生有幸
<iMadper> happyaron: 你就是江湖人称 蓉姐 的 快乐阿荣? 久仰久仰
<onlylove> iMadper: 我公司给我个台式机……我都不知道说啥
<foo`> 不知道mac mini啥时候升级到haswell啊。
<yunfan> tmd 买个微波炉 快递给我放到小区门口 让我自己搬了回来
<onlylove> iMadper: 5d3上市了，2应该降价呗
<yunfan> foo`: 我买的 brix 已经是haswell的了 比mac mini小多了
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪蓉蓉，帮我挑个双肩包吧
<foo`> intel的nuc也不错，就是价格有点高。
<iMadper> onlylove: 我买这个: http://www.amazon.cn/Gregory-%E6%A0%BC%E9%87%8C%E9%AB%98%E5%88%A9-MIWOK-%E7%A9%BF%E8%B6%8A%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97-%E7%94%B7%E5%BC%8F-12L-%E6%88%B7%E5%A4%96%E7%99%BB%E5%B1%B1%E8%83%8C%E5%8C%85-MWK12-%E9%A3%8E%E9%9B%AA%E9%BB%91-%E5%9D%87%E7%A0%81/dp/B00HWWGMII/ref=sr_1_87?ie=UTF8&qid=1394514529&sr=8-87&keywords=Gregory
<yunfan> brix 就是nuc概念的 比intel官方的还小
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Gregory 格里高利 MIWOK 穿越系列 男式 12L 户外登山背包 MWK12 风雪黑 均码-gregory 格里高利运动户外健身-亚马逊 价格:￥ 592.50
<foo`> brix的cpu是不是跟笔电一样很弱啊？
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 不要捣乱!
<iMadper> happyaron: 久仰你都不行!
<iMadper> happyaron: 还说要做朋友!
 * adam8157 呵呵
 * happyaron 有autojoin的踢起来还挺好玩
<happyaron> onlylove: 然后你直接付钱给我买一个？
<foo`> 有用mac mini装ubuntu的吗？mac装ubuntu是不是很麻烦？
<onlylove> happyaron: 买不起啊，在看贝尔金，你打算买多钱的
<happyaron> onlylove: 不打算出钱
<onlylove> happyaron: 顺便问下，imadper发的链接呢，怎么光看见title
<onlylove> happyaron: 你不打算出钱，我也买不起贵的阿
<happyaron> onlylove: 没明白
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<iMadper> onlylove: http://www.amazon.cn/Gregory-%E6%A0%BC%E9%87%8C%E9%AB%98%E5%88%A9-MIWOK-%E7%A9%BF%E8%B6%8A%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97-%E7%94%B7%E5%BC%8F-12L-%E6%88%B7%E5%A4%96%E7%99%BB%E5%B1%B1%E8%83%8C%E5%8C%85-MWK12-%E9%A3%8E%E9%9B%AA%E9%BB%91-%E5%9D%87%E7%A0%81/dp/B00HWWGMII/ref=sr_1_87?ie=UTF8&qid=1394514529&sr=8-87&keywords=Gregory
 * iMadper 坏蓉!
<iMadper> onlylove: 如果你觉得12L小, 这个: http://www.amazon.cn/Gregory-%E6%A0%BC%E9%87%8C%E9%AB%98%E5%88%A9-MIWOK-%E7%A9%BF%E8%B6%8A%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97-%E7%94%B7%E5%BC%8F-18L-%E6%88%B7%E5%A4%96%E7%99%BB%E5%B1%B1%E8%83%8C%E5%8C%85-MWK18-%E9%A3%8E%E9%9B%AA%E9%BB%91-%E5%9D%87%E7%A0%81/dp/B00HX3TFS0/ref=sr_1_57?ie=UTF8&qid=1394514429&sr=8-57&keywords=Gregory
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Gregory 格里高利 MIWOK 穿越系列 男式 18L 户外登山背包 MWK18 风雪黑 均码-gregory 格里高利运动户外健身-亚马逊 价格:￥ 667.50
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 跪求..ubuntu系统菜单栏上的汉字全显示为方形图案... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456425 本人系统系ubuntu12.04LTS 由于工作需要电脑需要安装wps软件，安装好之后，打开wps文件报显示系统缺小字体，导致wps for linxu不能正常工作 然后我到网上搜索一下解决办法，
<^k^>  ─> 看到一个帖子上面显示解决方法如下图 QQ截图20140311164016.png 按照楼主说的直接把方法1的指令 cd /usr/share/fonts/ chmod 755 wps_symbol_fonts cd /usr/sh …
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个价格我也就看看……
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个牌子的backpack, 比鸟的都好...
<onlylove> iMadper: 鸟是啥牌子？我知道钢笔有个鸟牌子
<iMadper> onlylove: 始祖鸟
<iMadper> onlylove: aka 鸡架子
<iMadper> onlylove: 吸湿排汗的肩带、腰带和背板   这个, 必备吧?
<yunfan> iMadper: 土豪
<adam8157> iMadper: 你真心败家有一套
<iMadper> adam8157: 谢谢.
<iMadper> adam8157: 钱多出来了, 给我.
<yunfan> 这都是跟着阿蛋 学坏的
<gfrog> freeflying: 竟然有人主动玩儿起社区版的maas/juju了！！
<gfrog> freeflying: 真是太有勇气了
 * adam8157 困死了
<gfrog> ha
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 在脚本运行过程中又修改了脚本没事吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456426 我在运行一个perl脚本，运行了一夜，以为已经运行完了，于是手贱把脚本修改了一下准 备运行另外一组数据，修改完之后才发现原来的脚本并没有运行完。现在又过去一天了， 还在运行。
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 社区版和内部版区别有多少
<gfrog> happyaron: 5yr w/ tech support vs. 9m w/o tech support.
<happyaron> gfrog: 好吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 你要知道 有些project就是要吸引人又满身伤, 让你交钱交的欲罢不能
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯。。。
<onlylove> 为什么贝尔金不一样地区的包款式还不一样
<yunfan> adam8157: 你们山东貌似产陶瓷刀
<yunfan> 淄博有个陶瓷研究所 估计跟这个有关系
<adam8157> yunfan: 陶瓷刀是个啥
<gfrog> happyaron: adam8157 freeflying 我了个去，juju deploy之后，charm目录里有个git目录，但是这货本来是用bzr管理的啊……
 * gfrog juju这个奇葩
<adam8157> gfrog: 只能说dev暴露了
<happyaron> 233
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似juju自己用git管理每次deploy
<yunfan> adam8157: 就是用陶瓷做的菜刀  水果刀什么的 特别锋利  不过代价是易碎
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然不乖乖用bzr，赶快报告给Mark
<adam8157> gfrog: 好多人都是用git, 上传时才改成bzr
<adam8157> gfrog: 我必须git啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 这样也略蛋疼
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃内核不用git岂不是找死的节奏？
<adam8157> gfrog: bzr实在是不行
<adam8157> gfrog: 所以正大光明的用git  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<^k^> ⇪ t: kernel.ubuntu.com Git
<happyaron> 我已经要被bzr搞吐了。
<happyaron> 现在在git里没事敲bzr，在bzr里没事敲git
<onlylove_> adam8157: 原来kernel不是有个未审核的修改是被bzr发现的么
<lainme> 为什么我听说bzr已经快停止了
<onlylove> 掉线掉线掉没完了……
<gfrog> happyaron: 写个shell，起名叫the-damn-vcs-tool，递归检查目录里到底有.git还是.bzr，然后自动call那个程序
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> 回家睡觉去
<imtxc> 我去，我错过了什么了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你啥也没错过，咋了
<gfrog> imtxc: 你错过了跟 adam8157 和 iMadper  搅基的时间
<adam8157> gfrog: 困出翔了
<gfrog> adam8157: 赶快发粪涂墙
<imtxc> gfrog: 盛京还下雪呢？
<gfrog> imtxc: 不知道
<happyaron> 正在编译某输入法。
<gfrog> happyaron: 拔插头
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 下午某人给我们科普了下贵麟
<happyaron> gfrog: 笔记本，还得把电池拔了
<happyaron> gfrog: 是么。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 对
<happyaron> imtxc: 谁啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 贵麟高大上
<imtxc> happyaron: 不知道啊
<happyaron> gfrog imtxc 毛线
<gfrog> happyaron: 毛线也高大上
<happyaron> gfrog: 。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu将在整合操作系统的战役中击败微软 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456427 Canonical通过Ubuntu的发行正在开发一种无需不同版本就能够在不同平台运行的统一的操作系统，这意味着人们通过同一张从Ubuntu.com 下载的iso镜像就可以在桌面，手机，平板甚至电视上运行Ubunt
<yunfan> 草了  有人将星际争霸移植到arm上了
<yunfan> 看cb的时候  阿里妈妈的一个广告 老大的声音在推销东西 wtf
<freeflying> gfrog: 我们也在讨论这个
<gfrog> freeflying: 讨论神马？
<freeflying> gfrog: juju + maas
<gfrog> freeflying: 这玩意跟ubuntu绑的太死了啊
<freeflying> gfrog: juju倒是可以
<imtxc> yunfan: 你自己做饭吃么
<freeflying> gfrog: 上个礼拜我们有个session还讨论了
<yunfan> imtxc: 是啊
<xix> who *
<jusss> 擦擦擦，出来实习的第一天搬了一下午的柜子，真tmd恶心到极点了
<jusss> 真后悔
<perr> jusss: 啥柜子让你这么恶心/
<jusss> perr: 三个柜子和一个在墙上焊着的大铁箱子，搬来搬去，搬了3个多小时没停，真恶心
<perr> 话说谁帮我人肉个人?
<perr> jusss: 乃这找的实习地方不对呀...怎么也得太子酒店什么的
<jusss> perr: ...
<jusss> perr: 后悔死了
<jusss> perr: 打算坚持3个月到毕业就say bye
<jusss> perr: 三个月后毕业
<imtxc> jusss: 运维么
<jusss> imtxc: 通信工程监工，不是计算机方面的。。。
<perr> 刚我人肉个人呗.大侠
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 酷胖叔，我现在在宝山区，你住哪呀
<perr> jusss: 你要去幽会?
<lainme> jusss: 恭喜你获得技能：搬砖
<jusss> perr: ...
<perr> QQ: 126027268,烟台三中呆过,河北科技大学呆过..我就找到这些..
<jusss> lainme: 让你搬搬，你就知道多恶心了
<lainme> jusss: 我就算想搬也不会有人雇的
<yunfan> perr: 想人肉这人啥信息？
<perr> 姓名啥的
<yunfan> perr: 看他经常混 河北科技大学  可能是那的学生
<perr> yunfan: 应该毕业了,02级高中,就是04级大学
<perr> 这么算的?我算术不好
<perr> 05进大学
<perr> 09毕业
<perr> 现在貌似是运维
<perr> 写网页代码比较多
<yunfan> perr: 稍等 找到他是10号楼的 同时邮箱是 rssn@163.com
<leeeee> jusss: 宝山哪呢
<jusss> leeeee: 1096弄
<jusss> leeeee: 还是1296弄忘了
<leeeee> perr: 你干嘛人肉别人？
<perr> leeeee: 他欺负了我滴偶像
<leeeee> jusss: 你说的好具体我完全不知道
<jusss> perr: 他啪啪了你的偶像？
<jusss> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> perr: 你的偶像是？？？？
<perr> jusss: 随便,群里一哥们让他给气退群了.
<leeeee> jusss: 你最近的地铁站是？
<yunfan> Author: Liu Jianying
<yunfan> Department: 河北科技大学 材料科学与工程学院
<perr> good
<leeeee> perr: so 你要找他单挑？
<jusss> leeeee: 4号线？忘了
<yunfan> perr: 根据这两个信息 再去找 河北科技大学 那几年的招生表格 对比下就知道了
<perr> 恩
<yunfan> 反正他肯定姓刘
<leeeee> 宝山区。。一号线和三号线
<jusss> 。。。
 * jusss 求职，计算机方面的最好
 * jusss 再也不想干苦b的通信行业了
<leeeee> == 那你出去找啊
<leeeee> 不就是搬了三个小时桌子嘛
<leeeee> 年轻人
 * jusss 我一同学在外面出去实习了3个月回来后说再也不干通信行业了，我待一天我就体会到了
<jusss> leeeee: 关键是上司2b, 把一个东西从A搬到B,然后又从B搬到A,然后又从A搬到B,你见过这么2b的吗
<yunfan> jusss: 为何
<leeeee> == 好吧
<jusss> yunfan: 被一2b的上司控制搬了4个小时的桌子，关键还是反复搬
<yunfan> jusss: 锻炼身体 不是挺好的  我们这些人还担心一天到晚做着会早死呢
<jusss> yunfan: ...
<leeeee> 实习生嘛  就是这样的
<jusss> leeeee: 实习生也不能不停的反复搬桌子呀
<leeeee> 我不是说反复搬桌子 实习生就是免费劳动力
<leeeee> 被差遣的。。
<yunfan> 就算正式公 搬搬桌子又怎么了呢
<leeeee> 我以前在法院实习。。什么事都做
<jusss> leeeee: yunfan,还有我在的这个地方不知道是飞机起飞的声音还是火车或什么的，经常出现嗡嗡的响，声音很大
<leeeee> 飞机经过要么你离上海火车站近
<leeeee> 我法院实习的时候 每天去了第一件事就是烧水。。
<jusss> leeeee: 嗯，对，我离火车站比较近
<leeeee> 然后拖地。。
<leeeee> 每天这样我都没说啥呢。。
<jusss> leeeee: 你读法律的？
<leeeee> 嗯 那你在虹口和宝山交界的地方吧
<leeeee> 或许还有闸北？
<jusss> leeeee: 我也不知道，今天刚来
<yunfan> leeeee: 什么事都做  lol
<yunfan> jusss: 尼马  我这里天天都有飞机声音 起飞降落的都有
<yunfan> 自从开了个国产支线的螺旋浆飞机 现在吵得要死
<jusss> yunfan: 你不是wfh了吗
<yunfan> jusss: 我家边上就有机场阿
<breeze_growing> hey there，guys。插播一句：totem-pps还能用不？
<jusss> yunfan: ...
<jusss> yunfan: 真羡慕你们wfh
<leeeee> jusss: 好好做事吧
<leeeee> yunfan: ==
<jusss> roylez: 鄙视你这种wfh的
<yunfan> jusss: 我天天坐着  腿发麻了
<yunfan> 不如北方阿
<breeze_growing> 真是好工作啊。
<jusss> yunfan: 我真羡慕
<yunfan> 刚才那个要人肉人的老板呢？
<leeeee> yunfan: 羡慕你哦 各种声音哦
<jusss> yunfan: 老板跑了
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 你的不也是这样？
<yunfan> leeeee: 你是说包括晚上楼上办事的声音么？
<yunfan> jusss: 羡慕没用 得拿出行动来 我还羡慕土豪蛋呢
<leeeee> breeze_growing: 什么？
<yunfan> 那我也撤了 要是哪个老板想人肉人的 可以联系我 一定竭尽所能
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 哦 我是说你的工作不是一坐就是一天吗？
<jusss> yunfan: 真希望我能力再强点，也像你们去干活
<leeeee> breeze_growing: 不是啊 我跟jusss一样苦逼
<jusss> leeeee: 你不是读博了吗
<jusss> leeeee: 你就是整天坐着的那种
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • SSD和机械硬盘混合双硬盘如何安装Win8.1和Ubuntu 14.04双系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456428 我的笔记本为ACER 4750G，已经服役有两年左右的时间了，机器标配是i5二代的CPU，2G的DDR3内存，500G机械硬盘。经我升级后，现在已经有4G的内存，另外卸掉了没什么作用的
<^k^>  ─> 刻录机，改装了一个三星830的120G固态硬盘。目前固态硬盘分成了两个60G的分区，第一个分区安装了Windows 8.1，第二个分区安装了一些Win 8 …
<breeze_growing> 就是就是
<leeeee> jusss: 我要是读博就好了哦
<jusss> leeeee: 你再差劲也算是名牌学校毕业
<jusss> leeeee: 找工作不愁
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 晒晒学校吧？
<leeeee> == 谁说的 我都愁死了好吧 我们学校在上海一般啊。。
<leeeee> 学渣什么的我会说么
<jusss> leeeee: 那也算知名了吧
<leeeee> 好吧 我给学校拖后腿。。
<jusss> leeeee: 我离开上海前，请我吃几顿饭呗
<jusss> leeeee: 我打算在这坚持3个月，请吃饭呗
<leeeee> 可以啊。。
<jusss> leeeee: 等你那天来石家庄了我请你
<leeeee> 可以啊。。
<leeeee> 你有空了告诉我就OK了
<jusss> leeeee: 额，我比较高穷胖，比较能吃
<leeeee> 没事啊。。
<leeeee> 两个人吃四人餐你还吃不饱么
<leeeee> 别告诉我。。
<jusss> leeeee: 应该能
<jusss> leeeee: 我身高180体重200
<jusss> 所以比较能吃
<leeeee> == 应该能？？ 你每顿把食堂吃完？
<jusss> 。。。吃普通人2倍饭量
<jusss> 4年前，我180体重150
<jusss> 唉
<jusss> 6年前 180 体重138
<leeeee> ==
<jusss> leeeee: 快毕业了好还念学校
<jusss> 真不想毕业
<leeeee> == 我已经不想读书了 赶紧工作挣钱
<jusss> leeeee: 你啥时候毕业
<leeeee> 跟你一样啊。。
<if_else> leeeee: 我也要蹭吃。
<jusss> 。。。
<leeeee> ==
<jusss> if_else: 你都工作了，应该是被蹭吧
<leeeee> 你也是来上海的？
<if_else> jusss: 是工作了。可蹭的不一样。吃起来特香。
<if_else> leeeee: 我在帝都。
<if_else> 下班。
<leeeee> 那你蹭啥。。
<if_else> leeeee: -,-; 去魔都的时候。
<leeeee> == 来魔都都找我哦？ 好吧 希望那时候我还在。。
<if_else> leeeee: 你，毕业，不要留在魔都了么？
<jusss> leeeee: 我找你时，你一定在，
<jusss> 我就在这坚持3个月
<jusss> 就扯
<if_else> 下班。。。
<leeeee> 我是想留啊 但是我也可能会去别的地方
<jusss> 下次去北京找谁蹭饭呢？？？
<jusss> 想想
<leeeee> 找5S
<jusss> imtxc: 下次去北京求蹭饭
<jusss> 毕业后就去北京玩几天
<jusss> 本来打算去14.04的发布会呢，看来去不了了
<leeeee> 我还没去过北方呢
<leeeee> 可惜那里木有一个亲戚朋友
<jusss> leeeee: 那就来北方玩吧
<abineQ> leeeee: 你好啊
<jusss> leeeee: 来石家庄，如果我还在，请你爬山
<abineQ> leeeee: 妹纸
<abineQ> leeeee: lOL
<leeeee> QQ 好
<abineQ> LEEE
<abineQ> leeeee: 那里很冷的
<abineQ> 最好多穿一点衣服
<abineQ> LOL
<jusss> abineQ: 除了冬天冷其它时候不冷呀
<leeeee> jusss: 等我一堆事搞完了我就去玩。。
<abineQ> leeeee: 一堆啊
<jusss> leeeee: 那就是你毕业之后？
<jusss> leeeee: 来吧
<abineQ> 有多高的一堆哦？
<jusss> leeeee: 请你爬山
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> jusss: 给你介绍个妹子要不
<abineQ> LOL
<jusss> abineQ: 要，
<abineQ> jusss: ；；
<jusss> abineQ: 先声明我高穷胖
<abineQ> 先把介绍给给付了
<leeeee> 呵呵 不知道啊 现在也说不准 如果到时候工作忙的话 就可能去不了啊
<jusss> abineQ: 那算了，
<abineQ> jusss: 额，
<leeeee> 但是的确想去北方玩来着
<leeeee> QQ 你怎么老这样。。
<jusss> leeeee: 来吧
<abineQ> leeeee: 额，活跃一下气氛而已
<leeeee> ipad你倒了多少钱嘛
<abineQ> leeeee: 打个哈哈
<leeeee> 送我一台！！
<abineQ> leeeee: 额，你都买的
<abineQ> 了
<abineQ> 还要
<abineQ> 太贪心了吧？
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> leeeee: 你升级了没？iOS7.1
<leeeee> == 没有啊 关机了好几天了。。
<abineQ> 哦，
<abineQ> 正式版的iOS7.1发布了
<leeeee> 哦。。
<abineQ> leeeee: 你是用的树莓派的？？
<abineQ> 是不是？
<jusss> 不是
<abineQ> 你是不是在用树莓派的？
<jusss> leeeee: 你是debian还是ub?
<abineQ> jusss: 我问leeeee
<jusss> leeeee: 女生哪有用树莓派的
<abineQ> jusss: 也许她就用呢
<leeeee> == 你们在说什么。。
<abineQ> jusss: 你没看见有个项目叫hello ruby的
<abineQ> 3个小时就筹集到了几十万美刀
<jusss> abineQ: 没
<leeeee> == 继续码字 不知道你们在说啥
<jusss> leeeee: 树莓派 跟那个100美元的电脑差不多
<abineQ> 就是一个妹子要出两本书，那书叫hello ruby
<jusss> 话说大神RMS就在用100美元的产物
<abineQ> 教小孩养成学习RUBY编程的思维习惯
<leeeee> 还是听不懂
<jusss> abineQ: 学ruby为啥不学lisp
<abineQ> leeeee: 搜一下 Hello Ruby
<jusss> abineQ: lisp和c才是真正的语言
<abineQ> 你就会看到介绍了
<leeeee> 不用了 我看不懂
<abineQ> jusss: LOL
<abineQ> leeeee: 看来你不是那个妹子
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 最近遇到一个折腾树莓派的妹子。
<leeeee> 我再折腾我的论文 不好意思
<leeeee> 不知道你在说啥
<jusss> 毕设？
<abineQ> 好像是你啊
<jusss> 我毕设去年过年前已设完了
<abineQ> 她也说要弄论文呢
<abineQ> LOL
<jusss> 坐等毕业证
<leeeee> QQ 我不是理工科的妹子
<abineQ> leeeee: 好吧
<abineQ> leeeee: 那你用Ubuntu还是不错的啊
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> leeeee: 赞+1024
<jusss> ubuntu离主流发行版越来越远了
<leeeee> ==
<abineQ> 嗯，
<jusss> 还是arch好
<abineQ> 准备再装个14.04
<abineQ> 然后等下个LTS发布，或者改用Debian了
<jusss> 直接debian算了
<jusss> 何必麻烦呢
<abineQ> jusss: 用习惯了UbuntuLOL
<abineQ> jusss: 打算长期用这两个发行版了
<abineQ> 稳定就好
<jusss> abineQ: 那用mplay-vaapi还得自己编译
<abineQ> 不需要太多的功能的
<abineQ> jusss: 不需要太多的功能
<jusss> abineQ: ...
<abineQ> jusss: 嗯，只要稳定，能常年累月运行
<jusss> abineQ: ub才不稳定
<abineQ> jusss: LTS还可以了
<jusss> abineQ: 我还是喜欢10.10
<abineQ> 我看了DELL的服务器报价真的太离谱了e
<jusss> abineQ: 可惜没10.10的lts
<abineQ> 一个1GB的SD卡要540多RMB
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 540可以买10张16GB的SD卡了
<jusss> 自作孽不可活，想我推掉了那么多的好工作，最好搞了这么个工作，我真是。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 笔记本安装Ubuntu14.04总是卡在Logo地方不动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456429 之前发的14.04 Alpha 版我都会安装，也都安装上了； 但是Beta版就说啥也安装部上了，换了好多iso也都是不行，就是一直卡在Logo的地方就不往下走了（安装的时候） 统计信息: 发表于 由 tdydean
<^k^>  ─> 23 — 2014-03-11 21:25
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你找到没？报仇了？
<abineQ> ？
<abineQ> 找什么？
<leeeee> 没什么
<leeeee> QQ你也真是
<leeeee> 好好给人介绍不就好了。。
<leeeee> 做好事有好报的
<freeflying> gfrog: dock音箱有啥推荐的， 最好支持lightning口
<x007007007> 请问下这个是什么问题，http://imagebin.org/298675
<x007007007> 我已经是wirshark组了，但是还是不能运行这个组有权限的程序
<x007007007> 各位大神？有人在吗
<perr> 喵
<abineQ> leeeee: 额，他好像走了，那妹子这几天就要回来啦
<abineQ> leeeee: 额
<leeeee> 不懂你在说啥
<abineQ> leeeee: 好吧
<abineQ> leeeee: 你继续忙，
<abineQ> leeeee: 有空再聊
<leeeee> 妹子回来了然后呢
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> QQ~~~
<abineQ> leeeee:  我怎么感觉那妹子好像就是你啊
<feiyin> ....
<abineQ> 她也和你一样的语气
<abineQ> 也用==
<leeeee> ？？？什么跟什么啊
<abineQ> 也熬夜
<leeeee> 我确定你认识的那妹子跟我不是一个人
<abineQ> leeeee: 只是名字不一样而已
<abineQ> 你在米国不？
<leeeee> 不在啊。。。
<abineQ> leeeee: 好吧，你已经排除了
<leeeee> ==
<abineQ> leeeee: 那妹子在米国
<abineQ> 用的是树莓派
<leeeee> 此身从此明了
<leeeee> == 哦 不认识
<abineQ> 可以为了在树莓派上安装一个系统，整夜不睡觉
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 堪称女极客了
<abineQ> 学霸程序媛养成中
<leeeee> 蛮好的呀
<abineQ> 额，
<leeeee> 我好欣赏这样的妹子
<caleb-> 睡眠不足是美容大敌
<perr> leeeee: 原来你喜欢的是这种...
<leeeee> NONONO我只是欣赏这种妹子 羡慕聪明的人
<leeeee> 正好找到了 http://show.smzdm.com/detail/37639
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ #2014情人节特辑#因为幸福 没有捷径，只有经营：纯手工礼物——这些都是我给你的爱_玩模乐器_晒物广场_什么值得买
<leeeee> 我要是男生 这种妹子就是我的理想型啊  为嘛我不是男生啊
<perr> leeeee: 乃可以突破礼教束缚,你可以的
<perr> 一开始否定,后来又肯定,什么意思呀
<perr> 精神分裂?
<leeeee> 没有啊 我不喜欢妹子 只是我觉得这种妹子真的是连女生的都羡慕的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 今天小尝试了linux mint debian http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456430 由于mint16各种小毛病，有看到刚发布的lmde，忍不住装了一把，用了半天就换mint15了。 1, thinkpad小红点驱动不了，装gpointing没用。象我这种只用红点不用鼠标的，太折磨人了 2, 32bit不能识别4G内存，同样
<^k^>  ─> 32bit的mint15和16都可以识别。 3, 中文输入法没装好，不过这个应该没问题，懒得弄了 4, 开关机速度比mint15/16慢 统计信息: 发表于 由 systhin …
<perr> 看起来好矛盾..
<perr> easy....
<mjkr> freeflying: ping
<mjkr> freeflying: ????
<mjkr> 刚才我input的是??吗？
<leeeee> == 哪里矛盾了。。我的性取向正常的 只是觉得那种妹子是理想的女朋友类型
<leeeee> 比如说我是你perr，我会找那种女生就这样。。
<perr> leeeee: 乃脑袋啥时候变得这么死板了...
<caleb-> leeeee: 百合万岁~
<perr> 和archl一样了
<mjkr> 女生就是用来干的
<perr> caleb-: 她叫百合?
<mjkr> 干完就没用了
<perr> mjkr: 求上
<perr> 特别生命,上为主动词
<perr> s/生命/声明
<Combe> 大家好啊。
<^k^> Combe:点点点.  22:45 
<Combe> - -
<Combe> 14.04是LTS版本吗？
<Combe> 什么时候发布？
<perr> Combe: 311号为您服务,请问您有什么问题
<Combe> ubuntu14.04是lts版本吗？请问会在何时发布？
<leeeee> == 你找到了没
<perr> Combe: 老大妈,14.04是lts版的,预计将于后天发布..
<Combe> 后天？
<Combe> 这么早就发布。
<Combe> 还有一个问题。
<perr> Combe: 是的,老大妈,请问您还有什么问题
<Combe> 如何使用dd把一个iso写到优盘，不破坏优盘原先数据的情况下。
<perr> Combe: 老大妈,请您先点开在u盘建立一个文件xxx.然后dd到其中就可以了
<Combe> 我想让优盘能写入iso并且引导他。
<hoxily> 假设U盘有多个分区，其中有一个分区大小足够大，dd到这个分区。
<perr> Combe: 老大妈,请问您高龄.我们可以为你提供定制服务
<Combe> 优盘有多个分区还能引导吗？
<perr> leeeee: 他为何不上套?
<leeeee> 谁
<perr> leeeee: Combe:
<leeeee> 你干嘛叫别人老大妈啊
<leeeee> 真是
<perr>  我瞎猜的
<perr> 这都不可以?
<abineQ> leeeee: 额，应该是老大吗？
<leeeee> == 好吧
<abineQ> 话说，14.04LTS就要发布了
<abineQ> 坐等发布
<phantomer> 大概什么时候发布？
<abineQ> 4月17号
<phantomer> 搜噶。
<freeflying> abineQ: 还有一个月多
<abineQ> 西半球时间
<phantomer> 。。。
<phantomer> 那东半球就是18
<abineQ> 我们需要等到4月18号
<bokuno> GMT+00
<phantomer> \(^o^)/~
<freeflying> caleb-: 啥时候去得rackspace啊
<mjkr> freeflying: ping
<abineQ> 从现在开始下载源
<abineQ> 到发布的时候，本地源也下载好了
<freeflying> mjkr: whats up
<abineQ> freeflying 你还在岛国？
<freeflying> abineQ: 首堵
<abineQ> freeflying: 啥时候飞回来的？
<freeflying> abineQ: 早回了
<abineQ> 还要去不？
<freeflying> 不去了
<abineQ> 哦
<abineQ> 很奇怪，用VPN的速度超过500KB
<abineQ> 不用VPN只有270KB/s
<abineQ> 这是神马情况
<abineQ> 印象中VPN的速度应该更慢才对
<guest4> bye
<guest4> exit
<mjkr> freeflying: you in sz?
<abineQ> 睡觉，
<abineQ> 有谁在帮助翻译Ubuntu杂志的
<abineQ> 记得联系我一下
<rip> 还有人在么
<rip> e me an copy or another url
<rip> http://www.booki.cc/gsocstudentguide/_v/1.0/proposal-examples/
<rip> 我打不开这个链接，谁打开
<rip> 保存发我邮箱，
<dontaskcece> 夜班无人死于是
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-12
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Can not type Chinese http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456436 I have tried all the method proposed in previous sessions, but I still can not get it done. I installed the ibus, ibus-libpinyin, ibus-sunpinyin, ibus-pinyin. I tried to do ibus restart or ibus daemon -drx to get the icon back like what I did in previous versions but it didn't work.
<^k^>  ─> I tried to use im-config and it gives me a window to set something. However it is poorly presented becasue I can hardly see it since it only shows a extremely small space. The heig …
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 酷派
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 瞎飞
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 18摸如何？
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 高大上啊，一直梦寐以求的公司
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: ...有那么夸张
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 必须的啊
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 得偿如愿
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38675
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | World Wide Web诞生25周年
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 暴笑:脱衣前后看女人 : 脱衣前,先检查窗户、窗帘是否紧闭的——内向型
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38673
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究发现空气污染可能会影响工作效率
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38672
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 四旋翼无人机被用于向监狱走私毒品
<onlylove> 空气污染影响工作效率……
<onlylove> 有个中学同学，成绩不好没像我一样考上大学，只能自己打拼创业。当年他就老是花钱请我帮他做作业，现在他仍然要每个月付2000请我在他公司上班，你看，这就是不好好学习的恶果，一直得花钱请人帮忙
<onlylove> 这是嘲讽么……
<imtxc_> 早
<onlylove> imtxc_: 早，今天你班车又早了，还是司机超速了？
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我忘了买早餐了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc_: 可怜的孩子……
<imtxc_> onlylove: 不开心啊
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我都是晚上去超市买零食的，然后早上吃点就走
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我同事说 d7000 会进灰，快门还会漏油
<eexpress> imtxc_: 如果实在是饿了，切点办公室的花花草草吃吧。
<imtxc_> ...
<onlylove> imtxc_: 没有不会进灰的，漏油咋回事不知道，你打算买啥样的？中档的？
<eexpress> 我记得谁最喜欢这个。http://imagebin.org/298909
<onlylove> eexpress: 你吧？
<onlylove> eexpress: 上次那半个链接，貌似我找到番号了
<eexpress> 你这么眼尖啊
<imtxc_> eexpress: 上班呢。。
<eexpress> 是imadper喜欢这吧。
<eexpress> 没叫你看。 imtxc_
<onlylove> eexpress: 人ntr的不是人妻
<freeflying> imtxc_: 准备把我的S4刷成俄罗斯版的4.4.2了
<eexpress> 寝取？ntr
<imtxc_> freeflying: 9100 能刷不
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 你现在主要忽悠哪方面？
<eexpress> freeflying: 折腾啥。。
<freeflying> imtxc_: 9100没升级了
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 云啊
<freeflying> eexpress: 没折腾啥
<onlylove> freeflying: 云忽悠候总？
<freeflying> onlylove: 我时屌丝，不是总
<eexpress> 。。猴丝。 lol
<onlylove> imtxc_: 昨天晚上突然想和你一起去看机器来着，突然怕忍不住花钱，所以算了
<eexpress> 你哪里来的那么多设备。 freeflying
<imtxc_> onlylove: ... 还是忍住的好
<eexpress> 有钱又闲的，通常买一堆用不上的设备。然后天天刷机。
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我只能说，我看100d很久了……
<imtxc_> onlylove: 你手那么小？
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我试了 5200 都觉得小
<freeflying> eexpress: 花钱买得啊
<onlylove> imtxc_: 不是啊，那货轻，我不想带太沉的机器
<onlylove> imtxc_: 而且5200比100d大不了多少的
<eexpress> 推荐一个老年用的android手机吧。华为？
<onlylove> imtxc_: 你想拿着舒服，去看无敌伞
<onlylove> imtxc_: 或者d800
<onlylove> imtxc_: 不到20K的价格，很合适的
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我擦
<imtxc_> onlylove: 不至于
<imtxc_> onlylove: 你说 18-105 和 18-140 差 300 块钱，选哪个好
<onlylove> imtxc_: 100d 配上40定焦饼干，和微单差不多的体积
<onlylove> imtxc_: 套头呗，刚开始玩，随便选个
<onlylove> imtxc_: 不过变焦头据说最好的焦段是中间值，看你熟悉哪个焦段
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: IBM没啥云...啧啧，挺有意思的，忽悠
<onlylove> imtxc_: 标准头就是50mm定焦，aps-c泥坑折算1.5，和人眼差不多的焦距
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 18摸不是有智慧电网，智慧地球么
<freeflying> imtxc_: 海淘奥林巴斯的em-5吧， 双套头，总价4300人民币，完胜1w以内的单反
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 那是忽悠，意思就是你要是质疑这个，你就不智慧
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 我本来就不智慧阿
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 有足够的智慧，我在这做这活计？
<jusss> 今天下雨了
<AndChat|358400> jusss: 我这也下了
<jusss> AndChat|358400: 我也在用andchat
<jusss> AndChat|358400: 感觉andchat是android上最好的irc客户端了
<onlylove> 北京还没到雨季
<AndChat|358400> jusss: 就是你教我用的
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04很多按钮失灵，比如关机等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456438 用了14.04,但是比如最右上方的关机/注销/重启等都没用了，按了也没反映，只能用cariodock的关机。。还有一些按键也不能用，大家知不知道怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 morphyni — 2014-03-12 10:08
<jusss> onlylove: 我昨天到上海实习了，尼玛干了一下午搬桌子和柜子，恶心死了
<officelucky> onlylove: 早ol
<jusss> officelucky: 你原来是lucky
<officelucky> jusss: 你什么工作？
<imtxc_> freeflying: 有这么i性价比高的？
<jusss> onlylove: 好像换行，想干计算机方面的
<officelucky> jusss: 我是ol
<freeflying> imtxc_: 不是推荐给你了吗
<imtxc_> freeflying: 那是微单吧？
<jusss> officelucky: 你？
<officelucky> .
<freeflying> imtxc_: 不比单反差啊，你要说性价比就它了
<jusss> officelucky: 想去北京投奔你了
<officelucky> jusss: 我什么时候说我在帝都了
<onlylove> imtxc_: 那个东西……看你需求，那个机器是3/4画幅的，比aps-c小
<imtxc_> onlylove: 微单嘛
<jusss> officelucky: …你到底是谁？
<onlylove> imtxc_: 谁和你说微单没有全画幅
<officelucky> jusss: 我还想去上海投奔你呢
<freeflying> imtxc_: 不要迷信，你去看它的样品
<imtxc_> freeflying: 样片没法看
<imtxc_> freeflying: 样片得是多专业的人拍出来的
<officelucky> jusss: 我是ol,不信你问onlylove
 * onlylove 求推荐双肩电脑包
<jusss> officelucky: 你南京的
<onlylove> 200到300块的，贵的买不起
<imtxc_> onlylove: 200 以下价位都有很多吧
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我现在背的这个就是135 买的
<jusss> onlylove: 就用买本时送的包呀
<jusss> onlylove: 我就很少买包
<imtxc_> freeflying: 海淘没保修吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我就是想买双肩包，买本送的单肩包，回家的时候扯的颈椎疼！
<jusss> officelucky: ol==office lady 你是女的？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • [求助]ubuntu12.04下怎么设置可以与虚拟机双向读取文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456439 我的windows系统已经卸载，目前ubuntu12.04+虚拟机xp，但是xp下载的文件我用ubuntu又看不到。。求助在哪里设置？？或者有什么方法？最好是双向的。谢谢大家。。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 swallow295 — 2014-03-12 10:13
<onlylove> jusss: 没事研究别人做啥，又不讨论敏感话题
<jusss> onlylove: 手提呀
<onlylove> jusss: 肩膀疼！
<jusss> onlylove: 哪研究了，我又没人肉
<onlylove> jusss: 你tm一手一个旅行箱，一手一个电脑包走半小时试试
<jusss> onlylove: 把电脑包放旅行箱上呀
<freeflying> imtxc_: 奥记机器全球联保
<onlylove> jusss: 不到受不了的地步，我会没事去买包？
<onlylove> jusss: 别想了，我已经决定了
<jusss> onlylove: 你这是要回家？
<freeflying> imtxc_: 去无忌4/3论坛看看就知道了
<onlylove> jusss: 不回家
<jusss> onlylove: 你已经买本？
<onlylove> jusss: 我有电脑好久了
<onlylove> freeflying: 无忌现在各种器材党和浮夸风
<imtxc_> onlylove, freeflying 我一直担心眼镜对用照相机影响大么
<jusss> onlylove: 上次还记得你说要换本
<onlylove> freeflying: 很多人都去chiphell了
<onlylove> imtxc_: 不知道……
<onlylove> jusss: 上次说换，不就是有电脑么
<onlylove> jusss: 不管买没买新的，单买包不行么
<freeflying> imtxc_: 必须大啊，要出好片镜头更重要
<imtxc_> freeflying: 额，是不是看错我的问题了
<onlylove> freeflying: 弄个d3200配泥坑最好的镜头？
<imtxc_> 那戴眼镜拍照怎么破
<freeflying> imtxc_: 那是取景的问题
<onlylove> imtxc_: 合焦的事情给相机啊
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我的意思就是取景的时候
<yunfan> away
<caleb-> imtxc_: 现在不是都用 lcd 取景了么？
<caleb-> 就是以前没 lcd, 戴眼镜也没问题
<imtxc_> caleb-: 那单反装13的功能直接没有了
<imtxc_> caleb-: 相当与价格损失了一半
<imtxc_> 不过em5 算是微单顶配了吧
<onlylove> imtxc_: http://www.guokr.com/question/476017/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 有近视眼的人使用单反相机拍照的时候，如果... | 问答 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<onlylove> imtxc_: 不不不，em-5不是顶配
<jlzhang> 大家好，又来打扰了
<jlzhang> 问一个简单的显卡驱动的问题
<jusss> jlzhang: ？
<jlzhang> 一台新装的Debian jessie，显卡是ATI HD6570 (Turks PRO)的。
<jlzhang> 默认进入gnome是正常的
<officelucky> jusss: 你毕业了吗？
<jlzhang> 但是我想使用uvd解视频。
<jusss> officelucky: 没，3个月后毕业
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • [分享]百度网盘的Gtk/Linux客户端 (还在开发中...) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456440 写了有几天了, 有了基本的模样, 与nautilus的操作很像, 可以直接右键用本地程序打开网盘中的文件, 如果是视频的话, 可以直接播放. 昨晚用它看了<福尔摩斯2>, 还可以. 估计很快就会推出测试
<^k^>  ─> 版, 源代码也很快会推送到github上. 目前完成了浏览, 下载文件, 回收站等功能, 还有几个功能在开发, 底层的API也写好了, 就差与界面整合. …
<jlzhang> 就安装了firmware-linux-nonfree，结果进系统就花屏了。
<officelucky> jusss: 实习什么工作啊？
<jlzhang> 我简单看了一下dmesg，firmware load都正常
<jlzhang> 这是我的dmesg显卡初始化的log: firmware-linux-nonfree
<jlzhang> http://code.bulix.org/ntyuyo-85822
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<jlzhang> 有相关经验的同学帮我看看好吗？
<onlylove> 有经验的同学会建议你去试试官方私有驱动
<jlzhang> 之前用的版本确实使用的私有驱动
<jlzhang> 这不是大家有提倡用开源的uvd硬解高清了么，咱也想试试看。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • [求助]fcitx搜狗输入法在libreoffice运行不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456441 求助各位，好不容易安装了fcitx的搜狗输入法，好不容易终于能用了， 但是在libreoffice上的word又出现了一点小问题 比如我输入“管理”这个词，键盘打“guanli”，但是通常在libreo
<imtxc> onlylove: http://book.douban.com/subject/1007928/ 为嘛好多人把这本书捧成神了
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 美国纽约摄影学院摄影教材（上） (豆瓣)
<jusss> officelucky: 通信工程监理
<onlylove> imtxc: 被捧成神的，有适合你的，有不适合你的，所以，你如果能搞到本试读的小样看看最好
<onlylove> imtxc: 摄影啥的，看看差不多就行
<onlylove> imtxc: 就和编程的书一样，讲的一样的内容，都是C，tcpl被捧上天，谭浩强的被批的一无是处
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有那么一种书，不适合新手，但是当你有一定经验再来看，很多迷糊的问题就明白了
<jusss> onlylove: tcpl…
<onlylove> 每次看到泰格斯那瘪瘪的样子，就没买的想法，为啥！
<officelucky> imtxc: 通信也用Linux呀
<officelucky> tab错了
<officelucky> jusss:
<jusss> officelucky: 你是maya？
<officelucky> 我是ol!!!
<jusss> officelucky: office lady
<onlylove> officelucky: 你还是换回去吧，不然他会一直猜到你抓狂
<officelucky> jusss:通信用Linux多么
<jusss> officelucky: 还没见过
<jusss> officelucky: leeeee?
<onlylove> jusss: l5e没那么傻
<jusss> officelucky: abinq ?
<onlylove> officelucky: 你自己看着办吧
<jusss> officelucky: maya的情夫 CyrusYzGTt 的基友？
<officelucky> jusss: 向你们通信行业的会遇到流量不够用的情况吗？
<officelucky> 手机流量
<jusss> officelucky: 网优不会遇到，其它会
<jusss> officelucky: 网优随时带着无线流量测试工具，光那个工具就好几万
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Java邮件开发视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456442 Java Mail开发视频教程，也就是用Java开发邮件相关的视频教程，通过本视频教程，你可以使用Java语言来完成诸如发送邮件以及接收其它邮箱发给某个邮 箱的邮件。通过本教程，你也可以将邮件发送功能集成到
<officelucky> jusss: 我手机流量一直不够用，有什么好的建议不？
<jusss> officelucky: 换WIFI
<jusss> officelucky: 我很少用手机流量上网，大部分时间在用WIFI
<officelucky> jusss: 我宿舍只有ChinaNet-edu的WiFi
<jusss> officelucky: 那就它呗
<officelucky> jusss: 你是网优吗
<jusss> officelucky: 我专业是网优，但现在实习的单位是监理
<officelucky> jusss: 可我没用电信的卡
<jusss> of
<jusss> officelucky: 淘宝呀
<officelucky> 手机卡
<jusss> officelucky: 淘宝上有大量这样的
<officelucky> jus
<officelucky> j
<officelucky> jusss: 价格比流量还贵
<jusss> officelucky: 我同学是联通的卡，他在淘宝上买了个cmcc edu照样玩
<jusss> officelucky: 那种WIFI是按时间收费的
<jusss> officelucky: cmcc edu40个小时才10块钱
<jusss> officelucky: 淘宝上有10块钱200个小时的
<jlzhang> 试了在xorg.conf加入Option "NoAccel" "True"，能进桌面了，不crash了，但是还有一点花屏……
<jusss> jlzhang: 你关掉了加速
<jusss> jlzhang: 为啥要关
<onlylove> jusss: 明显不关花屏
<jlzhang> jusss: 这不是想测试一下么
<officelucky> jusss: 但是chinanet edu贵
<jlzhang> jusss: 看看到底哪一步出问题了
<onlylove> 靠，她可以随便改配置不用考虑可比性，我改了就要问，和其他的还有可比性么？这什么逻辑！
<jusss> 她
<jusss> ？
 * onlylove 掀桌！
<yunfan> 话说ubuntu的html5 app是面向手机的还是面向全平台的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 问阿当
<yunfan> 阿当没答复
<yunfan> 要给他差评
<freeflying> imtxc: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/15501
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 分享我的微单旅程_电脑数码_经验盒子_什么值得买
<onlylove> 挂M档……折腾人呢……
<onlylove> freeflying: imtxc会觉得微单B格不够，单反有光学取景，速度略快于微单
<adam8157> imtxc: sfbuy注册成功
<imtxc> adam8157: 。。。
 * adam8157 求注销百通风雷手段
<imtxc> adam8157: 开放注册了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 你猜
<AndChat|358400> jusss: 有啥破解wifi密码好办法吗
<imtxc> 还真是
<AndChat|358400> adam8157: 我也刚注册
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞
<imtxc> adam8157: 等咱的东西到了再注销啊
<jusss> AndChat|358400: 抓包 然后伪装  破解
<jusss> AndChat|358400: 不会
<AndChat|358400> sigh
<AndChat|358400> 好饥饿
<yunfan> adam8157: 注册需要身份证不
<adam8157> yunfan: 收东西的时候要
<AndChat|358400> yunfan: 不要
<yunfan> SFBuy is now accepting registrations only from the email addresses ending with @sf-express.Thank you for your interest.
<yunfan> adam8157: 怎么破？
<yunfan> AndChat|358400: 你怎么搞到 @sf-express邮箱的？
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞
<AndChat|358400> yunfan: 根本不需要
<imtxc> yunfan: gmail 注册啊
<yunfan> 额 这样 我太认真了 tmd
<yunfan> AndChat|358400: 那注册名字可以用假名伐？
<yunfan> 我得找个英国的古代姓氏
<AndChat|358400> yunfan: 其刚刚注册的时候都没用邮箱
<jlzhang> 还是用私有驱动算了
<maplebeats> 哈哈，我又要去测试实习生试题了。。。。。
<lucky-> yunfan: 你不是在美帝吗？还要转运干啥？
<adam8157> yunfan: 注册名字和身份证名字和收件人名字是一个
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国内的社区发行版veket论坛所在服务器受到攻击了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456445 刚刚看到的新闻啊，我刚刚去看到版主乐清发公告 统计信息: 发表于 由 黄一孟 — 2014-03-12 11:38
<lucky-> adam8157: 还有你
<adam8157> imtxc: sfbuy可以注销账号 这才是好网站
<imtxc> adam8157: 是测试一下能不能注销 lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 以后就可以亲自海淘了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的地址在什么地方，是不是每个人都一样
<yunfan> 果然 注册成功了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你妹阿 刚才不说
<yunfan> 我假名都验证过了
<freeflying> onlylove: 谁说微单就一定没光学取景器了啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 假名不行啊亲
<adam8157> yunfan: 乖, 可以修改的, 找在线客服
<adam8157> yunfan: 能改名能改login能注销的才是好网站 cc imtxc
<yunfan> adam8157: 响应速度 *** 只能给你三颗星了  客户很不满意
<onlylove> freeflying: 有光学取景的不就变单反了么？
<yunfan> 无所谓 我是用我自己的goog le apps邮箱注册的
<imtxc> adam8157: 话说咱的东西入关没有
<yunfan> 再换个就是了
<imtxc> adam8157: 飞机正常么
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<adam8157> yunfan: 你这样真的好么?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 对ubuntu,态度要端正，脑子不能残（同理对于其他开源软件） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456447 我选择在这个时候写这个帖子，没错，这是重启ubuntu，重启Linux的节奏。 说说我这几天的情况吧。 我本来是一个单片机，嵌入式做研发的，然而大家都知道什么叫小公
<yunfan> adam8157: 我把所有没申请的用户名的邮件都统一转发到我的一个邮箱里 这样可以随便造邮箱用 嘿嘿
<onlylove> imtxc: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/14613  cc freeflying
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 谈谈从入门到现在一年来用过的摄影装备_电脑数码_经验盒子_什么值得买
<yunfan> sfbuy是直接运到贵国是么  ? 还有是否支持人民币买  adam8157
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 对ubuntu,态度要端正，脑子不能残（同理对于其他开源软件） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456448 我选择在这个时候写这个帖子，没错，这是重启ubuntu，重启Linux的节奏。 说说我这几天的情况吧。 我本来是一个单片机，嵌入式做研发的，然而大家都知道什么叫小公
<adam8157> yunfan: 不是, 不支持, 要国际信用卡
<lucky-> 蛋蛋不ai
<yunfan> adam8157: 我看明白了 他就是个NAT 的东西
<yunfan> 你的地址都在美国 带个个人号码而已
<yunfan> 然后你再去他网站上让他转到你国内什么地方
<yunfan> adam8157: 办个贵宾卡化得来？
<onlylove> imtxc: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/15373
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 一个标准的器材党谈谈我的摄影装备_电脑数码_经验盒子_什么值得买
<onlylove> imtxc: 想明白咯？看看这些晒机器的，哪个不是晒一堆镜头
<jusss> adam8157: 你有国际信用卡？
<lucky-> jusss: Adam不在美帝？
<lucky-> yunfan: 你在美帝为啥还用sfbuy？
<onlylove> lucky-: 谁和你说adam和yunfan在美帝
<yunfan> 电子产品不让运  这个要来有毛用
<lucky-> onlylove: imadper
<freeflying> onlylove: 有个电子的，你可以当光学用
<imtxc> onlylove: ........
<freeflying> imtxc: 这样你的逼格也就升了
<imtxc> freeflying: ....
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux饼干和Linux洗涤剂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456450 Linux饼干不是free的 跟Linux操作系统不一样，这些Linux饼干既不免费，也不开源。你必须交了钱才能“自由”品尝。:P 11104QB6-1.jpg 用Linux洗涤剂来清洗“窗户” 11104W425-2.jpg 我们看到了什么！Linux和Micro & Soft洗涤剂放
<onlylove> imtxc: 肿么样，还买单反不
<imtxc> freeflying, onlylove 你俩太坏了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不能这么说我啊，100d长草快一年了忍着不买，我容易么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要剁手
<imtxc> onlylove: 我也长草了好久嘛
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu下如何卸载openSUSE？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456451 本人现在是ubuntu和openSUSE双系统，现在想单用ubuntu，请问如何彻底干净地卸载openSUSE？ 可以直接格式化那个分区吗？ 我的ubuntu和openSUSE是在同一个硬盘（电脑上只有一个硬盘），不同分区。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 suKio — 2014-03-12 12:05
<onlylove> 继续研究电脑包……
<freeflying> imtxc: 买吧，  em5真心不错
<freeflying> imtxc: 主要性价比很好
<imtxc> freeflying: 外观不错
<freeflying> imtxc: 性能也很好
<onlylove> freeflying: 让他摸过以后自己决定吧，有些东西还是摸过的好，网购和实体店的差距就在能不能摸上
<onlylove> freeflying: 相机这东西不是路由器，买回来扔角落里就完事
<freeflying> imtxc: 请我吃饭，我拿我的给你摸摸
<onlylove> freeflying: 求请吃饭
<onlylove> freeflying: 不超过300就好
<imtxc> leeeee: 唉,居然不下雪
<onlylove> 喵的，几天不收信，邮箱里面塞满了JD的广告
<leeeee> imtxc: 我们这在下雨。。
 * leeeee 非常讨厌下雨。。
<leeeee> onlylove: 我比你还要夸张。。
<leeeee> ==
<yunfan> 我这也下雨了
<yunfan> 昨晚开始的  很挫
<leeeee> jusss我正要找你
<leeeee> 你私我一下。。
<leeeee> yunfan: 下雨天 都不知道要怎么出去。。
<yunfan> 正是  本来准备今天出门买个桌子  结果还是算了
<leeeee> jusss: ？？
<leeeee> yunfan: 看着要下好几天的节奏
<yunfan> 谁知道呢 昨天和前天还是大太阳天的
<leeeee> yunfan: 说起谁知道呢  我前天看了一个天涯帖子 大概是说身边有没有离世的朋友 他们最后的签名是啥
<leeeee> 那才叫 谁知道呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 我突然想起那个求胃药的签名了……
<yunfan> 我没有离世的喷油
<leeeee> onlylove: 什么？
<freeflying> onlylove: imtxc请
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> freeflying: 壕你不要这样
<leeeee> yunfan: 也不一定都是朋友 还有亲人啥的  超级。。泪崩  最多的就是车祸走的
<onlylove_> leeeee: 掉线了
<onlylove_> leeeee: 那个是微薄还是啥的，一个得病挂掉的小白领
<leeeee> imtxc: 昨天我也这么建议 jusss来着 让他去北京找你
<leeeee> onlylove_: 普华永道的那个女孩？
<onlylove_> leeeee: 好像是？不是很清楚了，就记得求胃药了……
<leeeee> 唉。。
<yunfan> 我挂掉的亲人不会用qq
<yunfan> 这都是骗眼泪的文章
<leeeee> == 怎么不会有啊。。我高中那会 隔壁班就有个女生白血病
<onlylove> yunfan: 有的，只是不在你身边发生而已
<leeeee> onlylove: 对啊 很多这样的
<leeeee> 那个帖子是10年开的 结果现在还有跟的。。我没看完 尼玛真的是虐心
<leeeee> yunfan：就是你能想象你的朋友在自杀前给你打电话 你完全不知道他要走了 结果一觉醒来 他就没了那种感觉么
<yunfan> leeeee: 首先 我很少有喷油 我交的喷油也不大可能会自杀  其次 我觉得那个也不是你的经历 只是你被帖子洗脑了而已
<leeeee> yunfan：还有那种明明是为了纪念某天却变成祭日。。直接以后再也不想过那一天了
<leeeee> yunfan: 不是这个意思 我只是感觉 人生无常 生命脆弱 珍惜当下
<leeeee> 好吧 自己码字
<yunfan> leeeee: 这种小概率事件没什么好说的 要说珍惜 我可比你们想得多 我坐飞机前都拍个照片发出来 以备不测的
<yunfan> 还会预备 出事时如果能跟地面联系 我要找谁 说什么话
<leeeee> == 好吧 因为我之前很少会想自己突然离世这种事情
<onlylove> leeeee: 不要用你的想法去推断yunfan，还记得你刚来的时候那个人肉你的jyf不，就是他
<yunfan> onlylove: 你真是卖友求炮阿
<onlylove> yunfan: 求毛啊，把你卖了l5e能从上海飞北京和我419？别闹
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以去魔都混嘛
<yunfan> 找猴总帮你介绍
<yunfan> 再说这事是长线生意
<onlylove> yunfan: 最近两年没去魔都的计划……而且两年之后估计要回家了
<yunfan> onlylove: 还是去魔都好 上次我路过了一趟 感觉比帝都好多了
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> yunfan: 看看吧……不知道能不能适应那边的气候，暂时计划离开帝都以后出去转一圈回家
<leeeee> 以后我不说话 就旁观
<yunfan> onlylove: 有啥不适应的 雾霾你都能吃 反而水汽你就觉得有害了？
<yunfan> 我当初从杭州去帝都 也没什么感觉
<onlylove> yunfan: 不觉得干么
<onlylove> yunfan: 我山东人都受不了帝都的干燥
<yunfan> onlylove: 没觉得 当时还担心过 结果到了感觉也不过如此
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然我家沿海的
<yunfan> 冬天还以为会愣 结果发现根本不如南方冷
<onlylove> yunfan: 南方是湿冷，北方是干冷
<yunfan> 北方说起来零下十几度挺吓唬人的 其实还不如我这边零下3，4度
<yunfan> 我要去站立办公了 做着腿难受
<onlylove> yunfan: 不吓唬人，温度表在那呢，就是零下十几度
<yunfan> 听起来比较唬人 我小时候看天气预报以为北方有多吓人呢  动不动都是零下十几度 二十度的
<yunfan> 到了这边才发现 比我那边快活多了
<palomino|working> lol yunfan
<yunfan> 有暖气 外面也是干冷
<palomino|working> 有暖气加持
<yunfan> 我在帝都 都是穿一件裤子 吹着也没什么
<palomino|working> 只要不刮风
<palomino|working> 一点都不冷
<yunfan> 这次回家 在南方就感觉有点冷
<lainme> 现在室内有暖气，外面建筑物密集所以感觉不冷。小时候可以非常冷的
<palomino|working> 小时候偶尔地面会冻裂
<onlylove> palomino|working: 现在地面根本不会冻列
<leeeee> 冻裂。。想起小学的时候那个雪很厚 还有冰棱。。
<yunfan> 小时候你们北方不也有炕么
<leeeee> 现在雪不过一夜。。
<lainme> 农村才有啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在也有啊……
<yunfan> 我感觉最冷还是南方的湿冷 一晚上脚都凉的
<yunfan> 而且床上 被子都湿漉漉的
<yunfan> 非常不舒服
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要看是哪里，城区没，郊区还是有的
<yunfan> 不过小时候我们也搞暖水带什么的
<yunfan> 其实我很想体验下老外那种 一下雪把屋子都堵住的
<yunfan> 我之前看过有乌克兰还是哪里的人发的照片 下雪后 第二天早上门堵住了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你怎么出去，打电话求救？
<leeeee> 噗。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 那种地方的人肯定有办法
<yunfan> 听说蒙古都有这种情况
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是爬烟囱吧……
<fredzjx> 翻窗
<onlylove> fredzjx: 你家窗会比门高？
<yunfan> onlylove: 只要门可以往里开 不就行了 脑筋转转嘛
<fredzjx> onlylove, 门完全堵上？
<fredzjx> onlylove, 那还出门干嘛
<onlylove> fredzjx: 他又没说堵成啥样
<fredzjx> onlylove, 好吧，但是通常雪到门的三分之一就推不开了，然后就要翻窗了
<onlylove> fredzjx: 不过门完全堵上，我有个问题就是，空气还流通么……
<fredzjx> onlylove, 那没关系的，没听说过下大雪后有人在家窒息而死
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38681
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国男性平均身高矮于日本体质低下
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38682
<onlylove> yunfan: 门往里开，会不会雪堆进屋里
<yunfan> onlylove: 许多人家又不是只有一层楼
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38683
<palomino|working> 看网上图不会 onlylove
<yunfan> onlylove: 不会 我看过他们挖出一条路 雪并不掉下来
<palomino|working> 打开之后是有一个门痕迹的雪堆 :D
<yunfan> 那个太震撼了 人在坑道里 比雪堆还矮
<onlylove> kk不取标题了……
<yunfan> 日本那么多人挤在一个小岛上 日子还过得不错  真是人才
<palomino|working> ...那岛也不算小了
<onlylove> 掉了啊，我以为怎么不取标题了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 和澳大利亚比
<palomino|working> 囧
 * onlylove 掀桌！
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> 什么奇葩要求，要提高io latency不是所有的都提高么，只提高一部分有意思么！
<yunfan> 那岛也不大呀
<yunfan> 要知道 日本可是上亿人口阿
<onlylove> palomino|working: 澳大利亚大了？那格陵兰咋样
<palomino|working> 北京这点地方都挤开2400万人了
<palomino|working> 来4个北京，4w多平方公里...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 新西兰和不列颠都小地方
<palomino|working> 格陵兰不大吧
<palomino|working> 面積2,166,086平方公里
<palomino|working> 在地图上看着大
<palomino|working> 其实不怎么大
<yunfan> palomino|working: 北京可不是靠自己财政养的
<imtxc> onlylove: 你觉得那个微单怎么样
<yunfan> 北京要靠自己财政搞这么多人 我就佩服
<imtxc> freeflying: 你有 em5？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 当然，土豪马你要是硬拿瑙鲁那样的说事，我也没办法不是
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道没摸过
<imtxc> freeflying: 借我体验体验啊
<jusss> palomino|working: ssl端口是多少我又忘了
<yunfan> palomino|working: 格陵兰这鬼名字不知道谁翻译的 明明是 绿地 的意思
<yunfan> greenland可以考虑发展云计算  靠岛上的冰冷却
<onlylove> yunfan: 会不会来不及降温被化掉
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太了解dock音箱
<onlylove> 半夜睡不着，爬起床来走到客厅抽支烟，发现一 只蟑螂，于是跟它聊了很长时间，把我对生活的 看法，对上司的不爽，生活的压力，压榨的发泄 给它听，烟抽完了，于是我狠狠一脚踩死了它， 没办法，它知道的太多了
<palomino|working> LOL yunfan
<fredzjx> yunfan, 我老爸给我讲过格陵兰名字的故事
<fredzjx> yunfan, 说是为了诱惑别人迁徙到那个岛上故意起的一个名字
<yunfan> 狗的饲养非常引人注目，17世纪时，一些家族甚至饲养300-500只狗，可供捕猎和食用。[28]他们需要的粮食由最近的瑷珲地区使马的达斡尔族提供。
<yunfan> fredzjx: 这个我知道  我是说那个翻译操蛋
<fredzjx> yunfan, 好吧~
<yunfan> fredzjx: 那中国难道就一定是地球中间么
<imtxc> freeflying: 来来来，发快递到你对面的公司来
<imtxc> leeeee: 我要等着下雪穿新鞋子 lol
<leeeee> imtxc: 只要冷就能穿靴子吧 反正现在还是靴子。。
<fredzjx> yunfan, 。。。如果非要在球体表面找个中点的话说中国是中点也未尝不可lol
<imtxc> leeeee: 我脚怕热，只能等下雪啊
<yunfan> fredzjx: 不能 因为中国版图本身不是几何对称的
<fredzjx> yunfan, = =
<yunfan> imtxc: 你可以学你们西北当地民族嘛 不用等下雪就可以穿靴子
<onlylove> yunfan: 日本也有叫中国的地区，注意，是地区
<imtxc> yunfan: 啊，你说的是东北吧
<leeeee> imtxc: 那你明年再穿好了
<imtxc> leeeee: 恩，着急着炫新鞋子呢，NND，老天不配合
<onlylove> yunfan: 再就是，很多国家的名字都是按他们当地语言的发音音译的
<leeeee> imtxc: == 炫。。那么朴实的鞋子都
<imtxc> leeeee: 有新东西不用我心里张毛啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 这我知道 山南地区 中国地区
<yunfan> 韩国还有江南呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 你这个说法绝对错 greenland当地发音绝对不会用英语
<leeeee> imtxc: 那等到毛跟你一样高时就可以穿了
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是格陵兰人没来中国啊，中国人问知道那里叫啥的，那货说greenland
<imtxc> leeeee: lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，我说的是很多……又没说全部
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说，我不知道德国的德语发音
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，新西兰不就是混合的么New Zealand
<yunfan> 倒是葡萄牙 我怀疑是当地发音
<yunfan> 因为英语的发音跟这完全不像
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是现代人改的 新西兰以前就叫钮西兰
<yunfan> 纽约我听着就别扭
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥时候的事情
<yunfan> 叫新约克多好 就跟荷兰的新政那样
<leeeee> imtxc: ==
<onlylove> yunfan: 可是人叫new york
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，旧金山不是有俩名么
<yunfan> imtxc: 毛 你第西北不是好多穿靴子的
<imtxc> yunfan: 毛，我到北京之前就没见过靴子
<yunfan> onlylove: 旧金山那是华人猪仔对家里人说的 还有个新金山呢 你知道在哪里否
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你是个极端抵制民族融合的顽固分子阿
<yunfan> 我很欣赏这种人
<imtxc> yunfan: 感谢欣赏。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 不过我真的没见过穿靴子的人啊，估计是蒙古人？
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道，旧金山是原来淘金热的时候的事情吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你估计骆驼也很少见把
<yunfan> imtxc:我小时候倒是经常见穿靴子的
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥叫很少见
<yunfan> onlylove: 是阿 新金山是墨尔本
<imtxc> yunfan: 我就没见过骆驼，我连动物园的骆驼都么见过啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你白活在西北了 诶 以后还是移居我这里吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 墨尔本……不是在澳洲么
<sou_> wiki.archlinux.org被墙了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* ArchWiki (@ archlinux.org)
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • libata错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456452 我的新笔记本ASUS K450JF出现的状况 A.开机时有时会卡在logo界面 B.正常运行过程中突然卡住,所有按键,鼠标无效(除电源键) C.待机后有时不能唤醒,一直黑屏,所有按键,鼠标无效(除电源键) 出现情况时,按电源键强关重启后, sma
<^k^>  ─> rtctl -l error /dev/sda中可能多出2条错误记录 配置:ubuntu14.04(最新),amd64 ,efi,日立硬盘(容量:1T;gpt分区),achi驱动 已经送到华硕维修中心检测过,反 …
<yunfan> onlylove: 你去搜
<onlylove> 这个发新帖的哥们是不是傻，开机卡在logo的时候和操作系统没任何关系，还信说硬件没问题的这种鬼话
<onlylove> 华硕的维修中心也是些白给的，都初中或者中专的吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 来，你尝试一下移到我们家
<imtxc> yunfan: 假期的时候给你发的照片里面的那些房子和地都归你了
<onlylove_> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-sg/%E5%A2%A8%E5%B0%94%E6%9C%AC
<^k^> ⇪ t: 墨尔本 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<imtxc> onlylove_: 没尾巴的你掉线了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我要来做什么  又不如我这里
<onlylove> imtxc: 因为知道掉线了，才刷页面的
<yunfan> imtxc: 而且将来搞不好碰上新疆出问题 也要波及到 还是我这里好 压根没少数民族
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦，你用web
<yunfan> 好像有畲族
<imtxc> yunfan: 新疆有问题怎么能波及到我们
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦也对，去新疆的火车路过我们那里
<onlylove> imtxc: 离着近，城门失火殃及池鱼
<leeeee> 保重哦 imtxc
<imtxc> leeeee: .... 怕啥
<imtxc> leeeee: 我家那边穷那样了，你看我白送屋子跟地让 yunfan 去他都不去
<leeeee> 你不是池中鱼么。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你是没听说过 陕西回乱吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 听过啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 我小时候大人还拿回回吓唬我们呢
<leeeee> 你送他他需要的啊 这个对他没有吸引力啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你应该知道 陕西的回回后来退入甘肃继续搞
<imtxc> yunfan: 那一屋子的所有东西可都是纯手工的
<yunfan> imtxc: 要是新疆那些人 将来搞事  难保不会首先进入甘肃  去西藏有点不适应
<imtxc> yunfan: 门啊，里面的家具啊，窗户啊，反正全是手工的
<imtxc> yunfan: 那倒有可能
<leeeee> 那不是挺好的么
<yunfan> 被遗弃在日本九龙山的海滩上的元军尚有三万余人，日本发动反攻，将残存的元军驱赶至一处名为八角岛的狭窄地区；这些元军大部分战死，其余数万士兵被俘[来源请求]。日本方面将蒙古人、色目人、高丽人、契丹人、女真人以及原金朝统治下之汉人全部挑出斩首，其余汉族（蒙古人称之为“南人”，日本
<yunfan> 人称之为“唐人”）则成为奴隶
<imtxc> yunfan: 去新新疆的铁路都得走那一条线，兰州武威张液之类
<yunfan> imtxc: 要手工做啥 无聊
<leeeee> 好吧 被嫌弃了 5S
<yunfan> imtxc: 你那里出事躲都没地方躲 我这里一出事就往山里去
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: paper写完了没啊
<leeeee> 不过你要是送他一张桌子 他也许会高兴
<imtxc> yunfan: 山里有吃的东西不
<iIlL10Oo> 山里有各种水果吧
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 有毒的怎么办
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc， 吃出抵抗力
<iIlL10Oo> 本草纲目就是吃出来的
<yunfan> imtxc: 当然有的
<yunfan> imtxc: 你只要生长在这里 什么能吃 什么不能吃还不知道么
<yunfan> 小时候五一我都要上山的 今年又可以了 ^_^
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/49645/linux-fun-linux-spotted-in-real-life
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 现实生活中的 Linux - 开源中国社区
<iIlL10Oo> 看到山上的杨梅，不错
<yunfan> 山楂 野草莓 板栗 茅栗 可以吃的多了呢
<yunfan> 而且小时候别人还喜欢上山 现在农民都出门打工了 根本没几个人上去 所以吃的更多
<leeeee> 杨梅不是很多虫么。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 就像米虫，是有营养的
<leeeee> yunfan: 那以前也有人管的呀 。。
<leeeee> iIlL10Oo: == 你能就这么吃啊？
<iIlL10Oo> 长虫的青菜没农药，没化学污染
<iIlL10Oo> 不过现在的虫都免疫农药了，吃吃 增加免疫力。
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 免疫农药么
<iIlL10Oo> 对
<onlylove> 这一点头绪都没有的干活……累啊……
<leeeee> onlylove: 同意。。
<leeeee> imtxc: 饭团呢
<freeflying> imtxc: 入吧
<imtxc> leeeee: 没见到啊
 * onlylove 再次掀桌！
<imtxc> freeflying: 你给我摸摸你的呗
<filsuf> hallo all .. where is scim-pinyin now?
<filsuf> I cant install it anymore ;( .. it is not even in the rep
<leeeee> imtxc: 我都没听说他收到了。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 他肯定收到了啊，估计忙
<freeflying> imtxc: 你找 gfrog吧， 他又更高级的
<imtxc> leeeee: 那天就到了啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 他的是什么型号
<gfrog> imtxc: freeflying 啥？
<imtxc> gfrog: 照相机
<freeflying> gfrog: 他要试试微单
<gfrog> imtxc: freeflying 我没买
<gfrog> imtxc: freeflying 太贵，买不起
<filsuf> hai ya ... meiyou ren hui yingwen ma
<alvin_rxg> filsuf: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *x5: R+*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<gfrog> imtxc: freeflying 目前就是爪机水果4
<onlylove> 求问这几天网络上不了freenode，除了翻墙没别的办法么？
<imtxc> freeflying: ..
<jusss> filsuf: 你是外国人？
<filsuf> ok .. wo qu kan2
<filsuf> hua ren
<jusss> filsuf: 那说汉语呀
<jusss> filsuf: 安装ibus fictx
<onlylove> 不是只会说不会写的摩门教吧？
<filsuf> wo xianzai yong linux-mint
<filsuf> danshi hai meiyou scim pinyin
<alvin_rxg> filsuf: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<leeeee> 好同情楼上啊
<leeeee> 唉。。想当初。。唉。。
<jusss> fictx总是让我想成f*uck tx
<onlylove> leeeee: 你也被踢过不是
<jusss> fcitx
<leeeee> 我也因为输入法 折腾啊
<onlylove> jusss: 知道fcitx的全称不
<filsuf> ah
<jusss> leeeee: ibus拯救你
<jusss> onlylove: 你说过忘了
<leeeee> 得了吧 ibus的bug破不了 然后换了
<jusss> leeeee: 啥bug
<leeeee> fcitx又装不了
<leeeee> 最后最后最后我就换win7了
<jusss> leeeee: 感觉ibus是debian下很稳定的输入法
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 京东买的希捷移动硬盘，debian不能挂载，客服说支持MAC所以不兼容linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456453 再问希捷还有能兼容linux系统的吗？回答暂时没有。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 大家以后买希捷的移动硬盘时还是注意点吧 我买的希捷（Seagate） Backup Plus睿
<^k^>  ─> 品（升级版） 1T 2.5英寸 USB3.0移动硬盘 陨石黑(STDR1000300)，是肯定不支持了 统计信息: 发表于 由 clsilent — 2014-03-12 14:42
<jusss> 当然在arch下就很不稳定了
<leeeee> 不知道你说啥。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你听说过东方龙马么？
<jusss> leeeee: 你现在用啥发行版
<jusss> onlylove: 龙马？那个打羽毛球的日本少年？
<onlylove> jusss: 人现在用windows
<leeeee> 别问我电脑方面的问题 对我来说是0
<jusss> leeeee: 装个debian
<onlylove> jusss: 没听说东方龙马，说明你还年轻
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jusss> leeeee: 一路默认就行
<roylez> freeflying: 死狒狒
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<onlylove> roylez: 表演节目的代价真大……
<palomino|working> good freeflying
<palomino|working> 自作孽，不可活
<jusss> roylez: 才4连击
<leeeee> jusss: 你认为我听得懂？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你看刚才那个usb3的移动硬盘，不兼容linux，你信么？
<jusss> leeeee: …除了分区小心点其它的没问题ya
<jusss> leeeee: 可以虚拟机
<leeeee> jusss: 我认为 我们寝室都听不懂你在说什么
<onlylove> jusss: 你给一个学法律的妹子讲这个……你和文科汉子能讲明白怎么回事就不错了
<leeeee> 可以打住了 没有一句能听懂
<jusss> leeeee: 这个安全，不想用直接删
<palomino|working> 不信 onlylove
<leeeee> 放我身上就是这样好吧 就是不懂啊。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你是如此执着……算了我放弃
<jusss> onlylove: ~
<onlylove> l4e……
<jusss> leeee: 4个e是？
<leeee> jusss: 我
<jusss> leeeee: 蹭饭时我给你装个算了
<leeee> 沾点leeeee的人气
<onlylove> jusss: 你打算让她再花钱装windows？
<jusss> leeeee: 虚拟机给你装个，不想用了删了就行了
<jusss> onlylove: 虚拟机
<leeeee> jusss: 谢你好意了 我不会用啊亲。。
<leeeee> 我没你想象的聪明OK
<jusss> leeeee: 给你装带gdm的debian
<jusss> leeeee: 会鼠标就行了
<leeeee> 前面电脑蓝屏了我还呆着坐了三分钟 然后直接关机了
<leeeee> == 那我把坏了的电脑给你修？可以？
<leeeee> 我不要换了 现在挺好的！！！
<jusss> 不会修…
<jusss> 没修过电脑还
<leeeee> == 那就算了 不要折腾我 我换系统很贵的 40
<onlylove> justcc: 你说要沾沾l5e的人气，我怎么突然觉得好像你不是人似的
<leeeee> jusss: 我说你来魔都实习 周末有空就自己去逛啊 很多展都免费的
<justcc> onlylove: 此话怎讲？
<onlylove> justcc: 嗯，我理解错了……
<justcc> onlylove: 你觉得我想搞个山寨版l5e？
<onlylove> justcc: 不是
<jusss> leeeee: 我怕我会迷路，我分不清方向
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 酷啪啪1
<arinya> 大家有没有觉得无线鼠标没有有线鼠标好用？
<roylez> gfrog: 基佬
<palomino|working> 没有
<imtxc> arinya: 没有
<onlylove> justcc: 通常会找有好事的人沾沾喜气，以希望自己也有好事，你这沾沾人气……
<palomino|working> 专注使用无线鼠标多年了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<onlylove> justcc: 一不小心就理解成希望自己变人了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<imtxc> freeflying: 微单异党
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
<arinya> 我也是用了很久的无线鼠标，但今天将老婆的双飞燕接过来，感觉……
<leeeee> jusss: 好吧。。帮不了你 我完全不行 一点不认路 要去某个地方 一定要提前一小时在附近圈。。
<jusss> …
<arinya> 反正感觉还是大鼠标踏实，那种感觉说不出来
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 无线鼠标很小么。。
<palomino|working> 现在手边的mx1100老大个的
<justcc> onlylove: 那岂不跟画皮似的？
<freeflying> palomino|working: 触摸板吧
<palomino|working> 触摸板多难受啊...
<jusss> arinya: 嗯，双飞燕的大鼠标我也有，感觉比其它那些小鼠标好使多了，可能是因为我手比较大
<jusss> 不玩游戏的话，多触摸的触摸板也很好使
<arinya> 最关键是移动中定位准确呀，我另一个fuhler的，重不说，还自己感觉不能准确定位
<jusss> 华硕的本貌似好多支持双触摸的
<palomino|working> 现在的本基本都支持吧
<arinya> 没有用过多触摸的……
<onlylove> jusss: 现在的基本都是多点触摸的
<jusss> palomino|working: onlylove ，好多都不支持好吧
<onlylove> jusss: 而且制造商也不是synaptics
<palomino|working> 不会吧，好多年前给我爹买的dell都支持啊 jusss
<freeflying> palomino|working: safari的体验还是比chrome好啊
<palomino|working> ... freeflying
<palomino|working> 怎么可能
<palomino|working> safari是我用过最烂的浏览器了
<onlylove> jusss: 你忽悠谁呢，我到北京之前，就是两年前，家里n多acer什么的都支持
<jusss> palomino|working: onlylove 同学4k的美国神船 联想 都不支持
<freeflying> palomino|working: 那是多年前的事情吧， 我之前也是这么认为的
<palomino|working> 到现在imac上我还在用firefox呢 freeflying
<palomino|working> 没多年前啊
<freeflying> palomino|working: 这两天换用safari之后确实不错啊
<palomino|working> 去年还是前年才买的
<onlylove_> web一直掉线怎么破
<jusss> onlylove_: quassel呀
<onlylove_> jusss: 能设置代理否
<jusss> onlylove_: 当然能呀
<onlylove_> jusss: 还有，你同学那机器，可以扔了
<jusss> onlylove_: 据说mbp的触摸板支持4种
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，我买了个滑板车， lol
<onlylove_> jusss: x86的……
<onlylove_> jusss: 想想看，双指，三指，还支持啥
<onlylove_> jusss: 差一种呢
<jusss> onlylove_: 嘴巴
<freeflying> gfrog: 什么样的啊
<eexpress> 触摸板是这样分类的啊。高级的 onlylove_
<onlylove_> eexpress: 不是这样的……
<gfrog> freeflying: 比那种儿童玩具大一号
<onlylove_> eexpress: jusss说mbp的支持四种，我想想，手势多于4，只能猜是手指数目了
<jusss> "据说"
<eexpress> 应该是长方形，正方形，三角形，圆形
<jusss> eexpress: 还有圆柱形和圆锥形那
<freeflying> gfrog: 上地铁没问题吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计没问题，不行裹个袋子也行。
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以像拉杆箱一样拉走
<freeflying> gfrog: 你是用来代步还是玩玩啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 拿来上班
<gfrog> freeflying: 不让骑车太杯具了，弄的我每天都懒得去公司。
<freeflying> gfrog: 以你跟nancy的关系，骑车没问题吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 拉倒吧
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [买正版]非大陆linux游戏购买网站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456454 [买正版]非大陆linux游戏购买网站 可能需要您有较强的国际互联网接入能力。你懂的。另外，如果您支付美金困难。可能需要您寻找代购。（TB上有，找信誉好的） steam，这个不用说了吧。 stor
<freeflying> gfrog: 不能啊
<uuair> 有什么新出的代步工具了？
<imtxc> 不让骑车上班？
<imtxc> 这是什么规定
<iIlL10Oo> http://s.taobao.com/search?q=%D7%D4%C6%BD%BA%E2%B6%C0%C2%D6%B3%B5&searcy_type=item&s_from=newHeader&source=&ssid=s5-e&search=y&spm=a1z10.1.1996643285.d4916901&initiative_id=shopz_20140312
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 自平衡独轮车_淘宝搜索
<eexpress> 可以坐轿子上班。 gfrog
<gfrog> eexpress: 8抬大轿嘛？
 * adam8157 被这个驱动虐出翔了
<roylez> eexpress: 有好事不？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋基
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事不？
<roylez> adam8157: 木有啊，擦擦擦
<adam8157> "呵呵"
<adam8157> roylez:  被虐哭了, 按照spec写 但是结果一直不对啊混蛋
<eexpress> roylez: 没。nnnnd 上午 唉。
<eexpress> 移民去太平洋岛国吧。 roylez 不缴税。
<onlylove_> adam8157: 你需要确认spec的资料对不对，我照着我司的spec写，经常不灵的
<adam8157> onlylove_: 这正是痛苦所在
<adam8157> gfrog: 当时就该报sue的大腿去捷克啊混蛋!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁知道你咋想的
<iIlL10Oo> 都是这么过来的。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 又粗翔了？ 赶快发粪涂墙
<adam8157> gfrog: 芒果干吃完感觉像抽了一口大烟, 劲儿真猛
<gfrog> adam8157: 我觉得很难吃
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你吃的那个是坏的？
<onlylove_> jusss: quassel执行提示找不到文件？
<gfrog> adam8157: sfbuy注册不能了，服务器down了
<imtxc> 芒果？
<imtxc> 给一大波涌入的用户给挤down了吧
<onlylove_> jusss: 没装ia32lib……算了……不折腾了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin镜像服务已覆盖德国 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456455 linux-deepin-is-now-mirrored-in-germany.png德国埃尔兰根-纽伦堡大学，Tuxinator及GWDG为 Linux Deepin提供了在德国的镜像服务。以下为各镜像的详情： 埃尔兰根-纽伦堡大学 软件包及各版本的安装镜像可从以下不同协
<^k^>  ─> 议的链接获取： https://ftp.fau.de/deepin/ http://ftp.fau.de/deepin/ ftp://ftp.fau.de/deepin/ rsync://ftp.fau.de/deepin/ 及 <a class="postlink" href="https://ftp.fa
<onlylove_> jusss: 我重新编译x64的吧
<xiangfu> Hi
<^k^> xiangfu:点点点.  15:55 
<onlylove_> jusss: 我自己机器上暂时不想要qt……算了
<jusss> onlylove_: irssi
<gfrog> freeflying: 渣渣fedora还是没办法在lxc里跑啊
<onlylove_> jusss: 哦，有一个，不太习惯，需要装插件吧，缺省没有html链接，而且xterm的alt还冲突……
<onlylove_> jusss: 我就开着一个irssi，看着我这边是不是掉线了
<yunfan> xiangfu: 额 你活过来了？
<onlylove_> jusss: 如果它掉线了，我这边也能看到
<yunfan> xiangfu: 挖矿机可回本了？
<xiangfu> yunfan: http://mining.btcfans.com/
<^k^> xiangfu: ⇪ 比特币挖矿收益计算器 | 比特范
<yunfan> adam8157: 芒果干？ 你抽过大烟？
<yunfan> xiangfu: 我是说当初你买那几台
<onlylove_> 靠……忘了要装什么了……
<xiangfu> 早就回了。。。
<xiangfu> 你看看这Ｂ值。。。
<xiangfu> ：）
<xiangfu> 都一年了。。。
<yunfan> 不过关键是要到货
<yunfan> 那些后面批次的人可就郁闷了
<imtxc> xiangfu: 记得你之前倒过矿机
<xiangfu> 那都是历史了。
<xiangfu> 现在都是现货。
<xiangfu> 当天发货的。顺丰
<xiangfu> imtxc: 没倒过。开发
<yunfan> 你现在还做什么别的路子？
<xiangfu> 我是开发。：）
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<onlylove_> xiangfu: mt.gox那什么情况
<xiangfu> btctele.com 和 Avalon 项目
<alvin_rxg> Title: 比特币充值平台 - Btctele.com (@ btctele.com)
<yunfan>  ripple有投不？
<xiangfu> onlylove_: 门头沟这事。就是不厚道。。没什么。
<yunfan> 我有个同事 他们创业搞了个ripple的
<xiangfu> 不用理他。
<jusss> onlylove_: xterm跟alt有啥关系
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下格式化过2个u盘,结果windows下识别不了，急求 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456456 上脑筋了，百度了一天了，没有一个可行的办法，无奈之下，只有求助了 因为装ubuntu的时候是用软碟通写入到U盘安装的，然后安装完了之后，就在ubuntu下把u盘里的东西删了，然后
<^k^>  ─> 再格式化了一下，结果现在插到windows的机器上，u盘无法识别了，插进去一点反应都没有，百度了一大堆资料，说是再格式化成fat32或者ntf …
<onlylove_> jusss: 你用xterm吧，按住alt+1234看看
<yunfan> adam8157: 快出来拜 xiangfu 这才是真正玩金融的 你那点小打小闹 哼哼
<jusss> onlylove_: 没反应
<freeflying> gfrog: 我还在薅贵司羊毛呢
<jusss> onlylove_: 我开着n个xterm 按也没反应
<onlylove_> jusss: 你的.Xresource里面肯定有东西
<freeflying> gfrog: 他们租得linode的速度趋势快啊
<onlylove_> jusss: 禁用xterm8进制输入的
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<jusss> onlylove_: .Xdefaults是我写的
<onlylove_> jusss: ±²³´
<freeflying> gfrog: 不用代理，git个kernel估计一晚上
<jusss> onlylove_: 没搞过8进制输入
<onlylove_> jusss: 这是我在xterm里面按住alt输入1234的结果
<gfrog> freeflying: 国内有mirror啊
<freeflying> gfrog: git 有？
<jusss> onlylove_: 你确信不是输入法？
<gfrog> freeflying: clone下来再改下remote repo就好了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我看下
<onlylove_> freeflying: 一定要最新的？
<gfrog> freeflying: 或者从github clone
<freeflying> onlylove_: 要看commit log
<gfrog> freeflying: linus的repo
<onlylove_> jusss: 你和ibus多大仇，
<jusss> onlylove_: 你按alt 1234出现那些跟irssi有什么冲突
<onlylove_> jusss: irssi切换window不就是alt1234么
<jusss> onlylove_: 你不会alt 左右吗
<xiangfu> 在北京注册了公司。正在招人中。
<xiangfu> C, PHP, linux 系统服务配置这三种。
<jusss> onlylove_: chrome还是ff alt 123也切换
<xiangfu> 来请大家帮忙。推荐推荐。
<jusss> onlylove_: 我设置的fvwm也是alt 123切换
<xiangfu> 全职。发邮件到 lina@0xf8.com 就可以了。标题加上 #ubuntu-cn ：）
<onlylove_> 我要跳……
<xiangfu> 谢谢大家了。
<onlylove_> xiangfu: 多少米
<jusss> onlylove_: n多软件都是alt 123切换
<yunfan> 呵呵 工资发 btc好了
<xiangfu> 12~15K 这样吧。
<xiangfu> 可以发BTC，没有任何问题。
<onlylove_> 那我得多久才能赚一个币
<xiangfu> 一个币才３Ｋ
<yunfan> 那你这个噱头就大了
<yunfan> 我当初是5k入的 一个 额
<yunfan> 想不到现在3k了
<onlylove_> xiangfu: 现在一个币才这么点了？
<xiangfu> 这个要看市场。我定不了价啊。。。
<xiangfu> 现在就是 3.7K 一个
<yunfan> onlylove_: 没掉下来已经算市场给面子了
<yunfan> 最近事情多
<xiangfu> http://bitcoinwatch.com/
<^k^> xiangfu: ⇪ Bitcoin Watch
<onlylove_> 哦，那我目前的工资，一个月还能买一个币……
<xiangfu> ３８６５ＲＭＢ
<xiangfu> 来我们公司试试。
<gfrog> akong: ping.
<xiangfu> C/OpenWrt, PHP, Linux 系统管理
<akong> gfrog, hi
<jusss> xiangfu: 要实习生吗
<xiangfu> 只要全职的。
<gfrog> akong: 有个seabios的问题。 qemu加上7个virtio-blk之后就没法boot了，seabios里找到有系统的那块磁盘之后报 WARNING - Unable to allocate resource at vp_find_vq:33!
<jusss> xiangfu: 技术能力有什么要求
<gfrog> akong: 这是seabios的bug么？
<xiangfu> jusss: 有一定要求。如果你希望试试发邮件到  lina@0xf8.com
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你可以考虑去 跟着他们混路子宽点
<onlylove_> yunfan: 可是……我打算两年后回家……
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 还好，一个月能买一个
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 然后等翻番的时候卖掉：）
<jusss> xiangfu: 简历吗？没啥工作经历，也不是计算机专业，没啥写的…
<gfrog> akong: 在seabios 1.7.3上发现的，老的0.6.2没问题……
<xiangfu> jusss: 干过什么？写过什么代码？
<xiangfu> 参与过什么项目？
<akong> gfrog,  我正在看seabios 代码
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 等多久
<onlylove_> xiangfu: jusss 吗？折腾过X配置，fvwm，ex，还有别的
<maplebeats> jusss: 你要去哪儿实习
<jusss> xiangfu: 毕业设计写过一个传文本信息的小软件，其它无
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 不知道……我没数字钱包
<xiangfu> jusss: 我们现在的项目就是开源。你现在就可以参与。
<xiangfu> 我一直在 #avalon 代码在:http://github.com/bitsyncom
<^k^> ⇪ ti: BitSyncom · GitHub
<xiangfu> 你需要自己找到入口就可以。
<jusss> 一说开源怎么就让我想到了免费
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你回家也要生活阿  先参加个好项目多好
<xiangfu> 但我们的芯片是收费的：）
<onlylove_> xiangfu: 哦，jusss有给习惯是喜欢四处搜罗稀奇古怪的代码玩，比方说那些混乱编程大赛，说这个，他好像还看过编译器
<yunfan> onlylove_: 难道你回家去是接管家族企业？
<gfrog> akong: bonzini 说seabios里virtio-blk的数量有限制，我记得以前是没有的啊，加上20多块盘都好好的…… https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=901433
<onlylove_> yunfan: 说是那么说，但是&我对管理服务器没多大信心，家里的都是双机加存储，而且压力不大的那种
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug 901433 – fail to boot guest with 8 virtio_blk data disk using virtio-scsi interface for system disk
<jusss> av alone
<xiangfu> 嗯。只要能完全工作就行。都是搞开源的。
<xiangfu> 我周五去：https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XtBg9NscLdQ9d126xzBZ7bS6oIAtfkZZKaV-5Oo1GzU/edit?usp=sharing
<yunfan> jusss既然喜欢稀奇古怪的代码 为何不来forth界逛逛？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 家族企业到不至于……
<^k^> ⇪ t: HFD Beijing 2014 Schedule - Google 云端硬盘
<yunfan> 可见是叶公好龙阿
<yunfan> 额 好多团队要去hfd阿
<yunfan> 可惜如今我已不在帝都了
<yunfan> 最近正关注那个 WRTnode
<onlylove_> xiangfu: 周末有面试么……
<yunfan> 等他出来搞一个 好久没玩mips了
<xiangfu> 周６可以
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你不要以为他们一排排的服务器等着你去管理  再说 都有现成方案 人家都说了 只要能完全工作就行
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司warthogs上有份关于gmail workflow的邮件，薅给我看看吧
<onlylove_> yunfan: 问题是我两年没搞了，现在连能不能工作都不知道了……
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不去试试怎么知道呢  试一试 就算不行 也知道自己差在哪里 这样可以往相关方面努力
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥gmail workflow？
<yunfan> 要不然以后回家真不知道你干什么了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 搞了一年it，然后现在在调优hadoop
<onlylove_> yunfan: 回家种田呗
<freeflying> gfrog: 前些时候有人在warthogs上讨论来着
<gfrog> freeflying: http://klinger.io/post/71640845938/dont-drown-in-email-how-to-use-gmail-more
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Don’t drown in email! How to use Gmail more efficiently. - Startup Lessons Learned
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我家里没啥好工作，就能干干电工或者网管
<freeflying> gfrog: 以后坚决不用三爽的机器了，坐等iphone6， 这货早上我想刷4.4.2一直都刷不了
<gfrog> freeflying: 为毛要刷机，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 我连IOS7都没升级
<gfrog> freeflying: 做等ios6 eol
<yunfan> onlylove_: 种田  嘿嘿
<gfrog> freeflying: 坐等ios6 eol
<yunfan> 要种田 最好研究下计算机视觉 和 飞控
<yunfan> 我估计以后数字化管理是早晚的事
<freeflying> gfrog: S4上的4.3一堆问题
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你先把我家那小地方数字化一下再说吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 能用就行呗，lol
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我估计imaderp在的话会投，不过他貌似有个多久的卖身契来着
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove_> xiangfu: 那个不是315周六么
<onlylove_> 天创大厦……
<onlylove_> xiangfu: 那个会议需要请柬吗？
<onlylove_> yunfan: hfd是啥？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿 http://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-o-200051-28279255-1.html
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 【图】【2014北京车展】相约汽车之家精彩活动_车展快报论坛_汽车之家论坛
<gfrog> freeflying: 在你家门口呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 该程序（关于串口的收发）总是收到乱码，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456458 #include <unistd.h> #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <sys/stat.h> #include <sys/types.h> #include <fcntl.h> #include <termios.h> #include <string.h> #include <errno.h> int fd; int open_uart(char *Dev) { fd = open(Dev,O_RDWR
<^k^>  ─> | O_NOCTTY); if (fd == -1) { perror("can't open seial port"); return -1; } elsereturn fd; } /* **********设置串口******* *参数：fd，databits，stopbits，parity */ int set_ …
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Linux Deepin系统更新记录(2014-03-12) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456460 今日，Linux Deepin 2013进行了系统更新推送，下面是系统更新解决的部分问题与软件更新情况，供大家参考。 Bug修复 0003092：将软件中心图标发送到桌面，注销之后图标不见了 软件中心更新 更新：傲游浏览器
<^k^>  ─> 升级至0.9.3.0Beta 新增镜像服务： *Friedrich-Alexander Universität Erlangen-Nürnberg（德国） *Tuxinator（德国） *GWDG（德国） 游戏中心更新 新增： *GO …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 该程序（关于串口的收发）总是收到乱码，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456461 #include <unistd.h> #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <sys/stat.h> #include <sys/types.h> #include <fcntl.h> #include <termios.h> #include <string.h> #include <errno.h> int fd; int open_uart(char *Dev) { fd = open(Dev,O_RDWR
<^k^>  ─> | O_NOCTTY); if (fd == -1) { perror("can't open seial port"); return -1; } elsereturn fd; } /* **********设置串口******* *参数：fd，databits，stopbits，parity */ int set_ …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有关串口收发的程序，总是收到乱码，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456462 #include <unistd.h> #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <sys/stat.h> #include <sys/types.h> #include <fcntl.h> #include <termios.h> #include <string.h> #include <errno.h> int fd; int open_uart(char *Dev) { fd = open(Dev,O_RDWR | O_N
<^k^>  ─> OCTTY); if (fd == -1) { perror("can't open seial port"); return -1; } elsereturn fd; } /* **********设置串口******* *参数：fd，databits，stopbits，parity */ int set_uart(i …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ralink 3072网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456463 在win7下用3072网卡没有任何问题，但是在ubuntu13.10 x64位下，用2.6.1.3 "RT8070/ RT3070/ RT3370/ RT3572/ RT5370/ RT5372/ RT5572 "做驱动，启动时用rt2800usb支持的话，信号很差，但是不会出现错误，死机等，如果在/etc/mo
<bokuno> irssi登陆IRC服务器时验证密码时为什么我能看到我的密码而不是显示为*或者干脆不显示？
<iIlL10Oo> http://zuyunfei.com/2013/05/16/killer-plugin-of-vim-youcompleteme/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: vim中的杀手级插件: YouCompleteMe | Cloud's Blog
<imtxc> freeflying: 壕家要开车展了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有关串口收发的程序，总是收到乱码，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456464 [code][/code]#include <unistd.h> #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <sys/stat.h> #include <sys/types.h> #include <fcntl.h> #include <termios.h> #include <string.h> #include <errno.h> int fd; int open_uart(char *Dev) { fd = open(Dev
<^k^>  ─> ,O_RDWR | O_NOCTTY); if (fd == -1) { perror("can't open seial port"); return -1; } elsereturn fd; } /* **********设置串口******* *参数：fd，databits，stopbits，parity */ i …
<onlylove_> bokuno: 不都是identify的么？
<imtxc> bokuno: 客户端的原因
<imtxc> bokuno: 渣 irssi
<phantomer> irssi 挺好的啊
<bokuno> onlylove_: 是的，但是 我能在nickserv标签页看到我的密码 明文的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 啥不是渣
<onlylove_> bokuno: identify的msg就是明文的吧？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 那个，周六那个活动想去研究下
<onlylove_> imtxc: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XtBg9NscLdQ9d126xzBZ7bS6oIAtfkZZKaV-5Oo1GzU/edit?pli=1
<^k^> ⇪ ti: HFD Beijing 2014 Schedule - Google 云端硬盘
<bokuno> onlylove_: 我一直用的pidgin，看到irssi那里的明文密码 心里感觉不好
<onlylove_> imtxc: 这个东西，需要门票或者邀请函么
<palomino|working> pidgin不也是明文密码?_?
<onlylove_> bokuno: 比方说，你用随便一个nick进的频道，然后想改变成你注册的nick，是不是需要msg nickserv identify 密码
<onlylove_> bokuno: 这个密码就是明文的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有关串口收发的程序，总是收到乱码，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456466 有关串口收发的程序，总是接收到乱码， 统计信息: 发表于 由 小胖游四方 — 2014-03-12 16:58
<bokuno> onlylove_: 我试试。不过irssi那种情况，如果有人操作我的电脑，密码就要被人知道了
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38685
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 腾讯市值超过英特尔
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38687
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | IBM解雇20名罢工工人
 * cherrot 18摸向来霸道
<yunfan> 关键是那些工人也有点娇贵
<yunfan> 18模向来是养老的地方 这样还不行
<onlylove_> cherrot: 肿么办啊，目前有个工作可以投简历呢，我是投还是不投
<cherrot> onlylove_: 我肿么知道 :(
<cherrot> onlylove_: 今天还有猎头找我呢 结果午休时间打电话过来
 * cherrot 我就等着有朝一日阿当包养我
<onlylove_> cherrot: 如果你是妹子，没准adam现在就包养你
<cherrot> onlylove_: =。=
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove_> 算了，先投下看看吧……反正就那么回事……
<onlylove_> cherrot: 说起来，有个叫海丁网的超级恶心
<yunfan> onlylove_: 怎么个恶心法
<cherrot> onlylove_: 做啥的？游戏？
<onlylove_> cherrot: 我都不知道他是从谁那收集的我的简历
<onlylove_> cherrot: 和无忧一样的招聘
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我不知道他怎么弄到我的简历，然后没事就给我邮箱推邮件
<cherrot> onlylove_: 估计某个招聘网站被拖库了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 这也没什么  51job到现在还给我发 我就大学毕业时候 不小心去入库了一次
<onlylove_> cherrot: 不清楚阿，没准是哪个公司，因为有些公司会下载你的简历
<onlylove_> yunfan: 51job你可以完全保密
<cherrot> onlylove_: 也有可能
<yunfan> 还有杭州umlchina 现在还老给我邮箱和手机推送活动通知什么的
<yunfan> tmd 我还用的是真名登记的 当初真是太天真了
<cherrot> yunfan: 我就在大街网注册过  看来他们还算厚道 。。
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你完全保密之后，基本51就不会给你推了，我刚上班那会儿，一直有人打电话，都快烦死了，现在完全保密，清静了
<jusss> postfix用gmail做relayhost，怎么设置使用tls但不使用starttls ?
<jusss> 国内的邮箱开了tls却都不开starttls
<lima_web> web irc 其实也不错。
<onlylove_> lima_web: 看情况
<onlylove_> lima_web: 我今下午光掉线了
<onlylove_> lima_web: webirc是用js做的貌似
<lima_web> onlylove_: 恩，是不是每个服务器都提供webirc接口？
<onlylove_> lima_web: 这个没研究过
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • UEFI下引导器Gummiboot.efi无法加载菜单文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456467 想用UEFI引导安装一个Linux的改版系统。安装镜像采用的是gummiboot引导。 结果向U盘写入镜像后，引导程序无法读取引导菜单文件。 提示如图： 使用VM虚拟机可以读取菜单文件。将gummiboot.efi放在
<^k^>  ─> ESP分区，gummiboot可以发现windows的引导器，并引导到windows。 求大神帮我解决。 附镜像中引导相关的文件： 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangsijun1 …
<yunfan> onlylove_: 现在的招聘网站 都没个靠谱的tag系统
<yunfan> 为何不能把人当作一种资源 打上各种tag 还有技能证明什么的呢
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你可以去做相亲网站
<onlylove_> yunfan: 地铁上看到那个有缘网的广告，吓坏了，中国一共13亿，有一亿多在有缘
<yunfan> onlylove_: 相亲网站收费几千快  其实很有搞头的
<yunfan> 不过需要招聘大量人  这个不是一般创业者可以搞的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 这13亿还包括快死的老家伙和刚出生的小家伙
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 要有一亿还得了
<yunfan> 一个人收2000 就算只有1%的会员 一年稳赚20e了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不理解相亲网站的运作和盈利，不是通过广告啥的盈利么
<onlylove_> yunfan: 刚看到搞bitcoin那哥们的广告，我突然想起前几天gfrog的C记也有个工作招聘……
<onlylove_> yunfan: 叫datacenter engineer
<onlylove_> yunfan: 就是装系统，搬机器的活，应该和那个系统管理差不多
<coollink> 系统管理 （:<
<onlylove_> coollink: 怎么来
<onlylove_> coollink: 系统管理很难么
<onlylove_> 今天应该种树……
<coollink> 跟装卸工一样
<onlylove_> coollink: 一个机房基本就搬一次啊，你还可以找民工兄弟帮忙
<onlylove_> coollink: 如果已经建好了，就不用搬了
<coollink> coollink, 拉网线，警示装置，机房机柜线整理，领导节省成本
<coollink> 最累人的是电池
<onlylove_> coollink: ……
<onlylove_> coollink: 那个不是人搬的！
<freeflying> gfrog: imtxc 车展离我远了去了
<coollink> 我已经不是了（:<
<onlylove_> coollink: 有电梯没
<coollink> 没有
<onlylove_> coollink: 找个拖车，拖电梯上
<coollink> 连光缆都是我们自己弄
<coollink> 不给找
<coollink> 都用自己的电动车
<onlylove_> coollink: 那搬一个UPS的电池，你就可以休息一天了
<coollink> 直到我病了，才照顾照顾
<coollink> 休息是不可能的
<coollink> 顶多晚来回
<onlylove_> 掀桌阿
<coollink> 百搭，人家说了不是一类人啊
<coollink> 社会啊，哥们
<coollink> 就是阶级斗争，最后都是徒劳
<onlylove_> coollink: 你还是赶紧向刘强东学习去吧
<coollink> 刘强东？
<coollink> 教英语的？
<onlylove_> coollink: JD
<coollink> 不懂
<coollink> 在班上除了工作别的不让
<onlylove_> http://baike.baidu.com/view/2020643.htm
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 刘强东_百度百科
<coollink> coollink, 谢谢你，我有空了解一下
<onlylove_> cherrot: maplebeats 你社的市值都要超过intel了，两位作何感想
<cherrot> onlylove_: 剥削
<gfrog> onlylove_: 神马叫我的C记
<gfrog> freeflying: 肿么？
<coollink> onlylove_, 我这第二个十年了
<coollink> 有空再想想怎么回事
<coollink> onlylove_, 谢谢！
<coollink> 吃饭去了
<onlylove_> coollink: 第二个十年啥意思
<onlylove_> gfrog: 你有空把mark踢掉，自己坐他的位子
<gfrog> onlylove_: 我又不是 iMadper
<pipe008> iceweasel 选中内容后，无法再下拉选择更多
<pipe008> 怎么回事。比如我要选中一长段文字，我选了部分，光标向下，可是页面不上移。何解？
<leeeee> ==
<yunfan> 支付宝那个信用卡 不知道是否支持双币
<leeeee> 踩踩踩
<imtxc> yunfan: ？
<unrecovered> 中国人喜欢你的生活吗？
<imtxc> yunfan: 用支付宝做啥
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦，你是要用双币卡？
<unrecovered> 高荣毛！
<unrecovered> 今天的收获节
<unrecovered> 如果什么？
<unrecovered> 为什么这么安静？手淫还是什么？
<unrecovered> 性别
<unrecovered> 像醉酒的熊耳罩性字符
<imtxc> yunfan: 如果只是需要外币支付功能的话推荐你看看企鹅家财付通的“虚拟AE卡” 0 风险，不错啊
<unrecovered> 你无聊
<netcoffee> hello guys
<leyle> 好久没来了
<leeeee> == 为嘛你老是改名字？
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • opensuse的双显卡 真心疼 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456469 ubuntu 添加源 更新源 安装bumblebee就OK了。 opensuse 添加源 更新源 安装bumblebee 然后还有个收尾工作。每次都卡在这里。 ubuntu出了问题 来ubuntu论坛，一问一个准。 opensuse出了问题 论坛卡死了 别提问问题的事了。
<leyle> 最近感觉分析研究dht的人比较多啊，爬虫跑几天，就可以搭建一个电影下载网站了
<breeze_growing> hey there guys
<breeze_growing> test
<^k^> breeze_growing:点点点.  20:36 
<breeze_growing> good , i am back on line now.
<breeze_growing> 囧，现原形了。
<fuzi> 啥
<breeze_growing> 没事 刚来
<maplebeats> 刚刚笔试归来
<breeze_growing> 笔试的啥？
<maplebeats> 实习生试题
<leeeee> maplebeats: 我说你跑哪去了
<yunfan> imtxc: 主要是支付宝不麻烦 我的广发每次还要开虚拟机去还钱  支付宝多方便
<maplebeats> leeeee: 没跑呀
<leeeee> maplebeats: 哦。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 我家里的t-shirt大多还是贵司发得
<uuair> 求助：内网通过vmwareplayer安装了centos，想远程访问ssh，但路由器设置了端口转发22，可还是无法访问，出现Operation timed out。求解！
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 12.04 的电池阀 怎么设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456473 google 出来 的方式 1.安装 Code: sudo apt-get install tp-smapi-dkms sudo modprobe tp_smapi 2.配置 Code: echo 10 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/start_charge_thresh echo 96 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/stop_charge_thresh 但是 当
<^k^>  ─> 我 Code: cat /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/*_charge_thresh 时 会有这样的输出 cat: /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/start_charge_thresh: 没有那个设备或地址 96 …
<breeze_growing> hello guys. 谁在Fedora20上成功安装过totem-pps？拿出来分享分享安装方法。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 饭团在不在
<breeze_growing> 今天折腾一天totem-pps了。任何错误提示都没有，就是在totem里找不到pps插件。
<onlylove> maplebeats: ping？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10密码问题，小白跪求大神指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456474 没用过麒麟系统，主帐户的密码忘记了，跪求大神指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 牛屎村→村长 — 2014-03-12 21:17
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 找到靠谱的ipad版irc client不？
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: colloquy
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 想同步2台机器的软件包的，可以看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456475 Code: #!/bin/bash #dest='eexp@eexp-desktop.local' dest=$(echo 'eexp@'$(avahi-browse -at|grep -v `hostname`|grep v4|cut -d' ' -f 5)'.local') aptitude search '~i!~n^lib' | cut -b 5- | sed 's/\ .*//' >/tmp/pkg-`hostname` ssh $dest aptitude search '~i!~n^lib' | c
<^k^>  ─> ut -b 5- | sed 's/\ .*//' >/tmp/pkg-$dest echo -e "-----------------\t\t\t--------------------" echo -e "<`hostname`\t\t\t\t>$dest" echo -e "-----------------\t\t\t----------------- …
<gfrog_not_here> ro
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 你也要再pad上整了？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 和你说个事情，就是论坛上问路由器攻击的那哥们，别搭理他
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: ...
<maplebeats_> hoho
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 酷派
<freeflying> roylez: 渣乐
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 基( ⊙o⊙ )哇
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/18797
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 让运动器材能成为个性装饰品：自行车挂墙解决方案大全_运动户外_经验盒子_什么值得买
<onlylove> maplebeats_: ping？
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 瞎飞
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 你的工牌还了没
<freeflying> imtxc: 发现我得9100比9500待机时间长
<maplebeats_> onlylove, bo
<maplebeats_> onlylove, 今天去做了下实习生的笔试题，我表示不会- -
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 早还了
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 论坛那个问路由器攻击的，别搭理了
<maplebeats_> onlylove, 他都说我吹水了，我搭理干啥
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 咋不留着呢
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 他消失了一阵子，又出现了
<maplebeats_> onlylove, 是个什么玩意
<maplebeats_> bot?
<maplebeats_> 在直升90级的售价方面，国服定为150元，购买升级后还会得到483装备、22格包、次快的飞行骑术和坐骑等，如果直升时超过60级主要专业技能和急救还会被提升至600。
<maplebeats_> 我靠
<maplebeats_> 这。。。
<maplebeats_> 妈妈再也不怕我玩游戏浪费时间了
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 记得归档区有个马甲集中帖子不？搞不好又是他
<maplebeats_> onlylove, 不知道－ －
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 要你交掉的啊
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 不过外面社会上很多人有18m狗牌的，住酒店有点优惠啥的
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 乱得很～
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求ubuntu linux 下对cpu压力测试的工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456479 哪 位大侠有linux系统下cpu压力测试软件，发给我一份，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiazai_01 — 2014-03-12 22:18
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • sed的替换里面执行命令，还能引用搜索结果不 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456480 ▶ echo '< zlib-bin'|sed "s/^<\ \(.*\)/\1(`aptitude search ~i~Dzlib-bin -F %p`)/" zlib-bin(kicad ) ▶ echo '< zlib-bin'|sed "s/^<\ \(.*\)/\1(`aptitude search ~i~D \1 -F %p`)/" sed: -e 表达式 #1, 字符 96: 未终止的“s”命令↵ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-03-12 22:23
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 别还啊
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 以后住酒店可以有折扣
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:" 女人不能做外交官 :     甲:\"外交官与女人之间,有何差别?\" 乙:\"外交官说'是'就是'也许',说'也许'多半意味着'不',而直接说'不'的,就不是外交官了；相反,女人说'不'就是'也许',说'也许'多半意味着'是',而直接说'是'的,就不是一个女人了。\" "
<rip|2> joke
<rip|2> > joke
<^k^> rip|2:" http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWH3SIRD-oAAC-oL1oiaQAAMY6QGuY-8AAL64351.jpg 大家一般是说\"去厕所/洗手间\"还是说\"上厕所/洗手间\"\"去厕所/洗手间\"的绿\"上厕所/洗手间\"的红我就是说\"上厕所\"的,囧么好像哪里不正常似的"
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:" http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWIVCIX8G8AAFVYf9CQNEAAMY7gBmu6oAAVV5365.jpg 这个是不是应该发个好人奖章啊"
<Vejeta2> ni hao
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-13
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • KDE beautiful !! Please help me to use it. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456483 I'm using the Kubuntu now. And i can't type the chinese. I can't find the ibus or ficitx. Can you offer some tutorial about KDE usage. I want to learn how to operate it excellently. You can also offer the link for me . Thanks in advance. 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 jinjiachen — 2014-03-13 7:52
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sGiISlXuAABZYdxgeG0AALrUwJP6rAAAFl5512.jpg 妹子你这照片拍的太霸气了吧.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手，系统出现里错误不知道该怎么修改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456484 出现错误： line in source list 53 sources.list 53行的内容是： 53deb http://archive.canonical.com/ saucypartner 54# deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ saucypartner 请问一下这个下这个需要怎么弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> caowzebras — 2014-03-13 8:48
<sasa_> nick sasa
<freeflying> Canonical北京招个pre sales,  不要很senior, 薪资30左右，那活比较轻松，有人有兴趣不
<freeflying> gfrog: ^^
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  09:35 
<freeflying> onlylove: 你想干不
<freeflying> onlylove: 我推荐你去？
<onlylove> freeflying: 啥米，昨天windows更新，把vm给我关了，恼着呢
<freeflying> onlylove: 跟30w的工作比呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 我去看看另一个号的log，那个早点
<onlylove> freeflying: 哦，销售啊……不想做呢……
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • [求助]这种情况是内核崩溃了么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456485 我的笔记本是thinkpad E430C，去年7月份在京东买的，EFI+GPT。一直装的双系统：windows7专业版64位SP1和Ubuntu 12.04. 昨天重装了一下windows7，装完后想进ubuntu时发现Ubuntu登陆不了了，总是显示如附件中所示的
<onlylove> freeflying: 这个不是工资没诱惑力，实在是个人觉得不合适，做不来
<freeflying> onlylove: 我可以包装你啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 别了，我学自动化的，那时候找工作，到处是销售的，把销售吹得那叫一个牛阿，掉坑里一次以后，看到销售的工作一概绕行
<onlylove> freeflying: 我还是习惯呆在机房里吹水
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 有好事没？
<onlylove> 突然想起，我似乎该准备装系统了，windowsxp快死了
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 没
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 唉
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: http://www.squirt.io/install.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Squirt
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 这名字取的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38693
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中情局删除参议院情报委员会的文件
<onlylove> 突然想起个巨恶心的，在这上班要用qq……算了winxp再战3年！
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> pidgin-lwqq
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin镜像服务覆盖范围新增十一个国家 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456486 Linux Deepin国际化进程势不可挡！今日Linux Deepin新增十一个国家镜像服务，感谢如下镜像站对Linux Deepin的大力支持！ 巴西 University of Sao Paulo镜像站 目前University of Sao Paulo镜像站目前支持Http和
<^k^>  ─> Ftp协议，其地址如下： http://sft.if.usp.br/deepin/ ftp://sft.if.usp.br/deepin/ 此外，该镜像服务还提供ISO下载服务，Linux Deepin ISO地址： <a class="postl …
<onlylove> palomino|working: 能传文件么？很多事情恶心到死的
<palomino|working> 能
<onlylove> 我突然好怀念  lumaqq
<onlylove> 天杀的十美分
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 【求解】ubuntu笔记本外置键盘快捷键无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456487 安装ubuntu 后，笔记本外置键盘到快捷键就不能使用来，笔记本自带键盘快捷键可以正常使用，外置键盘能录入数据，但是打开终端等快捷键就是不能用。感觉很麻烦，有知道到么？真心
<^k^>  ─> 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 brucechat — 2014-03-13 10:22
<iIlL10Oo> echo 3 >/proc/sys/vm/drop_caches，会把caches清掉
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助ubuntu下架设tomcat+mysql+java WEB应用！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456488 目前的的信息是几个bat文件，现在贴上代码，求高手指教， 我不想在Windows下用这个绿色的bat文件运作web系统 系统启动.bat Code: 系统启动.bat @echo off rem 启动系统批处理， rem 盘符 %~d0 cd %~d0\
<^k^>  ─> ypmq\program\mysql rem 删除文件 del %~d0\ypmq\program\mysql\my.ini rem 编辑文件 echo [client]>>%~d0\ypmq\program\mysql\my.ini echo port=4406>>%~d0\ypmq\program\mysql\my.ini …
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 发这个做啥？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38694
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国公布疑似失踪飞机卫星图
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 等待Ubuntu 14.04 LTS正式版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456489 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS期待中 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuubun — 2014-03-13 10:34
<onlylove> 为啥我问的问题这堆开发都没法准确回答……
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<onlylove> 联：没钱的坐火车莫明其妙被砍了 下联：有钱的坐飞机莫明其妙消失了 横批：天地不容！好端端的一个马年，都是说，马上有钱，马到成功，一马当先的…这下好了！让"马来西亚"搞了个马上消失…
<roylez> onlylove: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1079901
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 听说海尔兄弟要征集新形像，于是…… - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！
<onlylove> 喵的，qq那货怎么关掉所有提示
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，知不知道有啥工作只需要安安心心的做好，然后提交结果，不会有人来打断的
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 公务员?
<eexpress> onlylove: 扫地的。
<eexpress> onlylove: 一大早，就你一个人唧唧歪歪。
<onlylove> 弄个破qq，一句话拆成4句，然后不停的弹……烦死
<onlylove> eexpress: 我不唧唧歪歪我就疯了@
<onlylove> eexpress: 如果哪天我不唧唧歪歪 ，十有八九是换工作了
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1079851
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 红军-环太平洋wmv - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！
<eexpress> onlylove: 你现在啥性质的工作呢
<eexpress> 乐乐
<onlylove> eexpress: 你想体验下？
<eexpress> 说说先
<onlylove> eexpress: 我怕kk给我+q
<eexpress> 你的工作，需要5行才能描述？
<onlylove> eexpress: 不需要阿
<onlylove> eexpress: 我只是想让你体验下被qq烦的感觉而已……
<eexpress> è´´paste
<uuair> 谁搞过APN服务器啊，我对那个PAC怎么用，比较头大……
<onlylove> eexpress: 我很久之前贴过一次
<onlylove> eexpress: 喜欢可以多来几张体验下
<yunfan> roylez: eexpress   http://i.imgur.com/Luloptt.jpg
<yunfan> 从一个程序员关注的帖子里找到的
<yunfan> reddit真是妙处阿
<piggybox_> 俺混stackoverflow怎么就没这种福利
<yunfan> http://www.reddit.com/r/gonewild/   是这个sub reddit   18禁的
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ reddit.com: over 18?
<piggybox_> 和4chan一样。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 虚幻4引擎已登录Firefox http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456490 摘要：去年的这个时候，Epic Games就已经携同Mozilla将《虚幻3》带到了Firefox，并且能够以无需插件地方式、实现近乎原生的效果。而现在，Epic Games又将《虚幻4》(Unreal Engine 4)引擎，带到了Firefox浏览器中。官方已
<^k^>  ─> 经放出了演示视频，其中包括了两大部分内容——Soul和Swing Ninja。 <img src="http://img1.
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> cool啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 啧啧
<yunfan> 那个里面质量蛮高的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 浏览器这要搞掉客户端的节奏？
<freeflying> yu
<freeflying> yunfan: 宅男最大乐趣就是这个了
<palomino|working> 不知道在linux里行不行啊 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 显卡驱动太渣？
<yunfan> freeflying: 我查的那人是个50多的老程序员了
<palomino|working> 怕挑os啊.. onlylove
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 网络安装12.04,13.10时候发现的问题，也不知道是不是问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456491 我网络下载了网络安装的linux initrd.gz 用grldr引导，12.04装到install base system 73%时候，就是无限等待，有时候能过去，有时候过不去，提示7个文件 1/7 13.10时候也是的，86%的时
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> palomino|working: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac228879
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 红军激情演绎芬兰神曲Poika Saunoo - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 红军是万能的
<uuair> tnnd，我的irc软件，可以显示图片。。。。
<uuair> 过来看一下，吓我一跳。
<palomino|working> nice kick freeflying
<happyaron> freeflying: roylez 和 iMadper 有 autojoin
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 他要是不进来就没意思了
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 安装了个openbox，结果老是提示菜单路径无效。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456492 桌面漆黑一片，提示：菜单路径无效。 我原来的桌面是kde，我想问： 如果我删掉kde，还能使用原来的原件吗？ 或者说，进入openbox桌面，原来的kde会不会影响性能？ 我安装了两个系统，
<^k^>  ─> 这个系统我就使用一个软件，火狐，我追求的是极速。 还有，如何搞定这个菜单无效的提示。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-03-13 1 …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38697
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 机器人劳动力崛起是好事
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0313/113644_iJUK_23734.jpg
<onlylove> 真的，假的？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 请问：Ubuntu 10.04的支持是不是快结束了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456493 server版现在还是5年支持周期吗？ 明年就到头了吧？ 公司有些产品是基于Ubuntu 10.04，估计要开始准备迁移版本了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 initialdp — 2014-03-13 12:14
<yunfan> onlylove: 轮子说是土共击落的呢
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 广东工程学院报到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456494 广东工程学院用Linux的童鞋留个名 统计信息: 发表于 由 gdxiaomeng — 2014-03-13 12:31
<pipe008> 各位中午好
<pipe008> 使用chromium有什么好字体推荐吗
<python2dot999999> test
<kk> python2dot999999:点点点.  12:55 
<onlylove> yunfan: 刚看了一个，说是CNN说大马击落的，但是，去CNN没看到
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38698
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | NSA开发自动化系统入侵百万电脑，QQ飞信是目标
<onlylove> 我看了半天，文章里面没提到qq飞信阿……
<onlylove> 我又自动过滤了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 都是幻觉
<onlylove> yunfan: 幻觉太多了，不想上班了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用什么命令把目录结构输出到一个文本文件中？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456495 比如我想把硬盘的所有目录和文件输出到一个文本中保存，每个目录中有几个子目录，子目录中还有几个子子目录，子子目录中还有多少子子子目录，子子子目录中有多少文件等。我想
<onlylove> 去逛豆瓣和中关村去
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 刚从学校VPN爬出来，一身shit
<imwithye> 有没有用emacs的大神噢。我刚开始学着用，发现没保存的文件emacs都会创建#wenjianming#这样的文件，是怎么回事 可有人知道么？
<onlylove> 去年双敏没了？！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu所有的浏览器不能下载文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456496 Ubuntu下的所有的浏览器都不能下载文件，Firefox，chrome都不可以！开始下载有速度，然后渐渐就没有了！用chrome下载显示 fialed Network error! 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangustc — 2014-03-13 13:36
<gfrog> freeflying: pre sales? 算了吧，国内又没生意
<gfrog> freeflying: 过去干嘛
<python2dot999999> ssh 远程用户切换到本地用户，有这个命令吗
<python2dot999999> 别跟我说是^+z :-D
<onlylove> http://tupian.zol.com.cn/tushuo/4395650.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 3.15将来临 盘点那些找不到售后的品牌
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 有好事么？
<u258> 有人弄过 google calendar api 没 ？有 问题求教。弄了半天弄不出来。
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事么？
<roylez> adam8157: 木有
<adam8157> roylez: 有deadline么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<Sapphire> 大家好 测试
<^k^> Sapphire:点点点.  14:05 
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 唉，苦闷中
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 你有咩好苦闷的
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7f8c1087gw1eed9xtvgklg205k046qv7.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<u258> http://code.bulix.org/wgaj6n-85838?raw
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=20.00 B ; encoding=gzip ; type=text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
<u258> 求解决
<adam8157> roylez: palomino|working imtxc http://imagebin.org/299079
<adam8157> afk
<yunfan> adam8157: 有没比较核实的蓝牙耳机 别推荐土豪型的 cc imtxc
<u258> http://code.bulix.org/rq0ryz-85839
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<roylez> adam8157: 差点把嘴里的橘子吐出来
<yunfan> roylez: ^_^ 我也笑了
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> 乐死我了
<python2dot999999> http://app.techweb.com.cn/ios/2014-03-12/2015239.shtml
<^k^> python2dot999999: ⇪ Flappy Bird有望重出江湖 只因看不惯山寨横行？_Techweb
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: http://jandan.net/2014/03/12/ukraine-diy-weapons.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 多图，乌克兰革命中的凶残武器
<adam8157> roylez: palomino|working LOL
<adam8157> yunfan: 不懂
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 这是我最推崇的冷兵器，连枷的一种
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: morning star？
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: en
<MeaCu1pa> 变化的力臂，强大的杀伤力，难以驾驭...
<yunfan> adam8157: 我已经买了
<MeaCu1pa> 少数可以直接攻击马匹的武器
<adam8157> imtxc: http://news.163.com/14/0313/00/9N67E7SN00014AED.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 北京医保账户年底拟封闭管理 个人不能自由支取_网易新闻中心
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080407221433/nethack/images/thumb/e/ef/Elbereth_three_scripts.JPG/180px-Elbereth_three_scripts.JPG
<yunfan> 个人不能自由支取 又有这个那个的病不能报销  所以还要医保做什么呢 还不如商业的
<yunfan> nyfair: 为何你每次都要先登录退出一次 再进来？
<nyfair> yunfan: 哈，我刚上班
<nyfair> yunfan: 你在说啥？反正我直接就登录了没啥问题
<yunfan> nyfair: 你每次进来 都是先一个暴露ip的进来 退出 然后再是unaffilliated的才进来 所以我怀疑是不是配置有问题
<nyfair> yunfan: 感谢，我去看下
<yunfan> 不过这样也好 确认了你ip是固定的 可以定位到大厦
<nyfair> yunfan: 感觉应该没错啊，我登录freenode先找nickserv认证，然后再join频道
<onlylove> yunfan: 有cloak的都这样好像
<onlylove> yunfan: jiero也这样
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  14:42 
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过也不是所有的，所以不知道是咋回事
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 应该是他设置了 禁止别人使用
<onlylove> yunfan: 大概那种自动认证的不会这样吧
<yunfan> 这样登录进来自动进这个频道 然后还没来得及验证被踢出去
<yunfan> 这些客户端做得还是不如手动的 要我就要求先发验证 并且等验证过了再自动加入频道
<yunfan> 要不然暴露了ip 还要unaffilited有何用
<nyfair> 这回有登录两次否？
<yunfan> 没了 就看到一个退出 一个登录
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38699
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 道金斯：共产主义是没有证据的信念
<yunfan> 共产主义提早了
<yunfan> 现在提肯定有市场 有依据的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38701
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 失踪客机可能飞行了5小时
<yunfan> 信息技术 人工智能 可以大大降低共产主义那种集中话管理的成本 与消除人为执行的差异
<onlylove> 坐不住……出去活动下
<happyaron> yunfan: 用irssi啊，可以等几秒再join
<happyaron> yunfan: 我现在就这样的。
<freeflying> gfrog: 给你发工资就好啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 那个mips板子你没兴趣了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我刚才无聊得在笔记本上练书法  额
<imtxc> adam8157: 我了个去
<imtxc> onlylove: 最近好背啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 去哪个?
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋，贵司售前薪水好高啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 卧槽? 我去!
<adam8157> freeflying: 给多少?
<adam8157> freeflying: prime还剩今天明天
<freeflying> adam8157: 30起啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 卧槽, 我去
<freeflying> adam8157: 赶紧去吧，还有机会到处跑
<freeflying> adam8157: 你要是干，我帮你推荐
<adam8157> freeflying: 四月份来了, h1b毛消息都没有 我很忧伤
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 安心在天朝吧
<piggybox_> adam8157: 你都在申请h1b啦？
<yunfan> 靠 阿蛋出国对我们有利点
<adam8157> piggybox_: 没人帮我申请
<yunfan> 至少买东西方便了
<happyaron> yunfan: 暂时没兴趣
<happyaron> yunfan: 以后不好说。
<yunfan> happyaron: 额 你之前还说想玩mips 想不到这么快就放弃了
<happyaron> yunfan: 我现在玩龙芯……
<yunfan> happyaron: 龙芯好像也出了个类似rpi的板子 你买的那个？
<onlylove> happyaron: 那不就是mips么
<onlylove> imtxc: 你肿么了
<happyaron> yunfan: 不是，别人借的全尺寸板子。
<yunfan> 龙芯貌似比君正的性能好点  乱序发射支持
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯，意思是我没放弃玩mips啊
<yunfan> 不过出货量不具可比性
<happyaron> yunfan: 龙梦内部测试板
<yunfan> 现在联发科也出mips的芯片 挺好
<yunfan> 最好市面能出现aptiv系列的 再带个powervr核就碉堡了
<freeflying> yunfan: 下辈子吧
<happyaron> yunfan: gpu核少说也得带两三个，才能跟上点时代啊。
<happyaron> freeflying: arm64现在不还垃圾货么。
<yunfan> freeflying: 这可说不好 之前mips本身市场做得烂  imagination市场可不烂
<happyaron> freeflying: 这么多厂家都没搞过苹果
<yunfan> happyaron: 我说ip 至于里面他自己几个流处理器是他内部的事
<happyaron> yunfan: 嗯。
<yunfan> amd不是宣布要在服务器上搞arm了么
<yunfan> 估计是看好arm64
<freeflying> happyaron: yunfan 乃们说得太高端
<yunfan> 不过许多人说arm64抄了太多mips
<yunfan> 大概是为了这个原因收购了mips专利怕将来被告吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 我社的编译集群里，arm64一点不比arm快，甚至还慢不少……
<happyaron> freeflying: 反而ppc64el最快……
<yunfan> happyaron: 编译器慢 还是编译出来的程序慢？
<onlylove> happyaron: ppc最快不是很正常的事情吗？
<happyaron> yunfan: 只能看出来编译器和io性能啦。
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 貌似ppc没有s390快
<happyaron> onlylove: debian的集群里，s390速度最邪恶。
<yunfan> happyaron: 这有什么奇怪的 优化和没优化差异很大嘛 直接套c代码 cache命中还不是白搭
<happyaron> yunfan: 没看编译时间分析，但表象上它最慢了。
<yunfan> 没有意义
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小白求助，更新出现错误，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456498 用命令 “sudo apt-get update” 出现如下错误。 ‘无法下载 gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Sources Hash 校验和不符 Some index files failed to download. They have been ign
<yunfan> 他要是没优化 每次访问内存都有很大损耗
<onlylove> happyaron: 好多硬件体系，赶紧用lisp统一吧……
<yunfan> algorithmn in c 里面对big o notation的定义看得我头大
<happyaron> onlylove: 还是不能完全避免处理硬件相关的东西。
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉壕
<happyaron> adam8157: 我土，但不豪。
<happyaron> adam8157: 你才是壕
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当？
<onlylove> happyaron: web irc会丢消息，就像webqq似的
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  15:32 
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦，那用客户端？
<yunfan> happyaron: 娃儿起名了没？
<happyaron> yunfan: 神马？
<yunfan> happyaron: 你们的娃娃呀 名字可起了
<yunfan> 要不要我帮忙起个网名啥的
<freeflying> adam8157: gmail里咋快捷的给邮件star
<gfrog> freeflying: 30也不多，我干嘛要去受那罪…… 难道可以天天WFH？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我怎么看pre sales都需要天天往外跑呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似贵司的不用天天见客户吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 也比较经常了
<gfrog> freeflying: gmail界面里按“？” 快捷键都写在里面了
<adam8157> freeflying: mutt里按F
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<adam8157> gfrog: http://imagebin.org/299079
<yunfan> 查了gmail快捷键 没有加星的
<freeflying> adam8157: mutt这货你还在用啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 反复按s
<gfrog> freeflying: 会在那一坨星号里循环
<adam8157> freeflying: 不用不行啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 好傻啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 确实挺傻
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，工资条邮件叫service fee好傻
<adam8157> gfrog: salary slip
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 啊蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 看你这样子是bug解决了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我老板说他们不靠谱, 我不用有压力, 解决不了拉倒
<freeflying> adam8157: 你和乐乐假结婚壕了
<gfrog> adam8157: yk很强大
<adam8157> $ git t --contains e2ed511400d41e0d136089d5a55ceab57c6a2426
<adam8157> v3.14-rc6
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛋蛋
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog其实贵司用irc现在感觉找人还是比较方便
<sjd> irc找人有QQ方便吗？
<anders0n> adam8157: redhat 的 knowledge 库，查看说的订阅是交钱的意思么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵司不用irc了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 大多人不用
<gfrog> freeflying: 话说IM工具有的时候真心烦，嘣嘣的弹提醒
<gfrog> freeflying: 那用啥？
<freeflying> gfrog: 很多人用skype
<yunfan> sjd: 看你想找谁
<adam8157> anders0n: 是
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞得我现在同时开skype/hangout/irc/wechat
<freeflying> gfrog: 怀念贵司啊
<sjd> hangout国人用得还是很少的
<anders0n> adam8157: 囧rz。还以为它是要我订阅，发广告呢。。。
<sjd> 其实只要开一个电话即可
<sjd> 要是真有事，会直接电话给你
 * adam8157 skype上还剩6.86$
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 打长途7分钱一分钟, 便宜啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 亲，手机现在全国打才0.10一分钟
<gfrog> freeflying: 回来吧，lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 你那是啥手机 我打要0.19, skype 0.07
<freeflying> gfrog: 等你们那support manager缺？
<freeflying> adam8157: 185
<adam8157> freeflying: 0.1一分钟 也比你便宜
<freeflying> adam8157: 你还要用网络
<adam8157> freeflying: 不用办新号
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38703
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | Ubuntu智能手机价格将在200到400美元左右 (@ solidot.org)
<freeflying> onlylove: 找蛋蛋搞员工价吧
<anders0n> adam8157: 兄，你在 ubuntu ?
<adam8157> anders0n: 现在是
<onlylove> freeflying: 没准土豪马喜欢
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> freeflying: 我对手机要求不高，基本功能机能满足要求
<yunfan> http://redmine.replicant.us/projects/replicant/wiki/SamsungGalaxyBackdoor  有三星手机的注意下 有木马 tmd
<palomino|working> 求员工价 adam8157
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ SamsungGalaxyBackdoor - Replicant
<onlylove> palomino|working: 难道不是么，你不是等u手机等很久了么
<anders0n> adam8157: 高大上。我觉得可以收购一下 jolla 一起搞 linux phone
<yunfan> adam8157: 记得给我搞个200刀的
<yunfan> adam8157: 还有扩展坞
<yunfan> 跟steam合作就好
<gfrog> freeflying: 莫等啊，直接mail Pete
<palomino|working> pete who?
<freeflying> gfrog: 呵呵
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<hxl_> 怎么改昵称？
<palomino|working> /nick xxx
<hxl_> 哦，我试试
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似你们屋一个接一个都有娃了
<hxl_> 改成功了吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃跟hamo神马时候修成正果啊？
<hxl_> 没成功呢
 * adam8157 昨晚被"骚扰", 一点钟才睡 现在困死了
<freeflying> adam8157: 被小妹？
<adam8157> freeflying: 朋友
<gfrog> adam8157: 男朋友？
<adam8157> gfrog: 妈蛋
<onlylove> 掉线这么频繁，累觉不爱
 * gfrog 这仨字连一起竟然变含义了……
<gfrog> adam8157: 那女朋友？
<adam8157> gfrog: 坏淫
<onlylove> test
<onlylove> 这破网络
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  16:54 
<freeflying> adam8157: 男朋友乐乐？
<freeflying> adam8157: 还是女朋友乐乐
<adam8157> freeflying: 你竟也不是个好的
<nyfair> yunfan: steam不是白皮猪的qq游戏大厅么
<CyrusYzGTt> 爸蛋
<onlylove_> adam8157: 如果一个文件的内容5秒增加一行，我怎么把当前的内容复制到另一台机器，sftp貌似不行
<adam8157> onlylove_: sshfs
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove_§ 找个代理 挂irc 吧
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu touch 可以兼容安卓软件吗，我是nexus4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456501 ubuntu touch 可以兼容安卓软件吗，我是nexus4 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhuceyigedfdf — 2014-03-13 16:55
<onlylove_> adam8157: 这只是挂载啊，我要复制文件……
<onlylove_> adam8157: 比方说，这个文件在/var/log里面，我要cp到家目录，可以不
<adam8157> onlylove_: cp过去有没有新内容
<onlylove_> adam8157: 我不要新内容，我执行cp的时候 里面有啥我就要啥
<adam8157> onlylove_: 当然可以 为啥不可以
<onlylove_> adam8157: 我记得sftp不行
<onlylove_> adam8157: 难道用scp？
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog 跑步去
<onlylove_> adam8157: 都有错误提示……
<onlylove_> MeaCu1pa: 我如果想复制远程一个5秒增加一次内容的文件到本地（就复制执行命令时候文件的内容，以后的不要），怎么做
<onlylove_> yunfan: ping？
<onlylove_> 两个kk……
<gfrog> win 12
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove_: 恩？复制的时候是什么内容就是什么内容啊
<onlylove_> MeaCu1pa: 就是个log文件
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove_: 直接复制过来啊
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove_: 没听明白...
<onlylove_> MeaCu1pa: 比方说，有个一直增加内容的log文件，我想复制到本地
<onlylove_> MeaCu1pa: 我用sftp的话，提示close file fail
<onlylove_> MeaCu1pa: scp的话，有可能体积很大，提示pipe broke或者正常体积，但是提示no enough space
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove_: 哦，懂你意思了，有个进程锁了文件了，scp试试看 sftp binary试试看
<MeaCu1pa> er...
<MeaCu1pa> 没空间能怎样...
<MeaCu1pa> scp, rsync, 无解
<onlylove_> MeaCu1pa: 不咋样……就那样，返回shell，我担心的是前一种，pipe broke
<maplebeats> dns的协议文档在哪儿
<onlylove_> maplebeats: rfc？
<maplebeats> onlylove_: where
<onlylove_> maplebeats: http://www.isc.org/community/rfcs/dns/
<^k^> ⇪ t: DNS RFC | Internet Systems Consortium
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 都在这了
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 我擦，写个DNS服务器得把这个看完？
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 你写那个做啥？先看1034和1035
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 写dns？你搞毛，写那个做啥？
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 大的有bind，小的有dnsmasq
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 对，我就是搞X
<onlylove_> maplebeats: dns好歹是互联网基础服务，看那点rfc很多么……
<huntxu> maplebeats: 閑的吧。。。
<adam8157> "今年最复杂的国际司法问题是：一位伊朗人用意大利假护照在泰国通过中国南航网站买了马航往北京的票准备偷渡去德国最后消失在越南上空。"
<onlylove> huntxu: 说起来，腾讯是收购了dns pod，但是饭团为啥要弄dns呢
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你还在为hostname发愁？
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋啊，以后北京医保也取不了了
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊, 一个月几百块钱死在里头
<gfrog> adam8157: 你现在就几百了？ 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: ......别闹
<hunt_O> adam8157: 以後是多久以後
<adam8157> hunt_O: 年底
<hunt_O> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hunt_O: 和你又无关
<cherrot_> 以后不生点病都对不起国家了
<cherrot> adam8157: 壕总是不经意暴露自己的收入  请包养我
<adam8157> cherrot: 你知道缴费基数有上限下限么?
<cherrot> adam8157: 不知道 ..
<onlylove> adam8157: cherrot指望你包养已经很久了，你就成全他吧
<adam8157> 没兴趣
<onlylove> cherrot: 别放弃，坚持努力，总有一天adam会答应你
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯嗯
<maplebeats> onlylove: 对呀
<maplebeats> cherrot: ECC在BBS上各个煽情呀，我眼泪都流出来了
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋渣
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<adam8157> maplebeats: ecc是啥
<maplebeats> adam8157: 京东
<cherrot> maplebeats:  易迅不受影响吧？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你真闲 还有功夫看这个  我们忙着全面山寨微信呢  一共就4个开发
<maplebeats> cherrot: 叫啥名字
<maplebeats> cherrot: 确实闲，你们招人不
<cherrot> maplebeats: 新闻客户端
<maplebeats> cherrot: 新闻客户端和微信有P关系啊
<cherrot> maplebeats: 深圳招运维
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你猜
<maplebeats> cherrot: 去死，谁要当运维
<adam8157> cherrot: 招上网的么? 算我一个
<cherrot> maplebeats:  我们大部队在帝都呢
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你们招么
<roylez> cherrot: 别招蛋蛋，他除了搞前台，啥都不干
<adam8157> roylez: .........
<cherrot> roylez: 我们的前台不漂亮。。
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 招他当前台
<roylez> cherrot: 你们前台是八戒他都不在乎～
<palomino|working> 自己总不能不在乎了吧
<cherrot> roylez: 原来蛋壕好这口。。我说跟hamo双宿双飞呢
 * cherrot ...
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我想搭个DNS服务，返回请问1.1.1.1返回1-1-1-1
<maplebeats> 请求
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那就先从dnsmasq开始？然后再玩bind？还是直接玩bind？bind分8和9
<onlylove> maplebeats: 貌似现在主流还是8
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不过考虑hadoop，你还是弄bind好点
<onlylove> maplebeats: 主要是我不知道dnsmasq能有多大负载
<maplebeats> onlylove: 应该量很小吧，我就想用C随便写个小的
<imtxc> onlylove: 谁跟我说的尼康对焦快。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 科罗拉多大学那谁，写的linux系统管理技术手册，里面有提到
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不服泥坑的对焦比牙膏的好？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不服！！！！
<imtxc> onlylove: 绝对不服！！！
<imtxc> onlylove: 绝对绝对不服！！
<imtxc> onlylove: 我有证据
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你总该认同牙膏的像素比泥坑的高吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 老大，你别拿不一样马达的镜头比较哦
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正对焦我绝对不服
<onlylove> imtxc: utm和stm可是俩东西哦
<imtxc> onlylove: 这么跟你说吧，我买的D7000 因为不能自动对焦已经去了一次售后了。。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 检测报告都有
<onlylove> imtxc: 你丫因为人品不好来抱怨我？
<freeflying> gfrog: 刷了9km
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，不是人品，是机品不好
<imtxc> onlylove: 说明尼康对焦慢。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 拜
<onlylove> imtxc: 泥坑是39点对焦，如果是d7k,秒杀牙膏
<freeflying> gfrog: 为了控制心率，现在都不敢跑快
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在考虑退还是换
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不服去相机论坛挑战泥坑老用户，看看他们怎么喷你
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 泥坑d3200入门机器，11点对焦，牙膏700d入门，9点对焦，只有中间一个十字
<imtxc> onlylove: 开始一看0快门0坏点还开心呢，完了才发现丫没有 AF功能
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天白折腾了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不是用的m档吧？
<imtxc> onlylove: 擦，售后的的官方检测报告都说是质量问题。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就换个好的呗
<freeflying> gfrog: system_profiler SPDisplaysDataType | grep Resolution
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，在考虑，换还是退
<freeflying> gfrog: http://connect.garmin.com/dashboard?cid=4601834
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Garmin Connect
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不能因为一台机器有问题就把这个牌子否了
<onlylove> imtxc: intel的ssd还出过问题呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧，我人品太差了也
<onlylove> imtxc: 希捷的硬盘不是经常有啥固件门
<imtxc> onlylove: 那问题也太过分了， AF 开关坏的。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 手动对焦咯
<onlylove> imtxc: 多锻炼技术
<imtxc> onlylove: 额
<imtxc> onlylove: 这次没墨迹啊 cc freeflying
<onlylove> imtxc: 你应该cc色大象吧？
<imtxc> 色大象忙呢
<imtxc> 下午跑了次售后，累死了
<onlylove> imtxc: 老实说，真没想到你土豪到买d7k
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃让我执行嘛？ 木这命令。
<gfrog> freeflying: system_profiler
<gfrog> onlylove: 现在还信单反这些对焦神马的……
<imtxc> onlylove: 18-140mm
<gfrog> onlylove: 自己玩儿用微单，想玩爽上中画幅
<onlylove> imtxc: 我以为你买d5200去了
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，镜头不错
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，好像是个新头，7100上也这个头
<onlylove> gfrog: 摸过泥坑的单反，感觉比卡片好多了
<onlylove> gfrog: 你知道，由俭入奢易，一旦摸过好东西……
<gfrog> onlylove: 渣单反
<onlylove> gfrog: 总是念念不忘的
<gfrog> onlylove: 在中画幅面前都是渣渣
<onlylove> gfrog: 有本事你玩全画幅
<gfrog> onlylove: 我摸过单反，摸过6x6，摸过135，最后皈依ip4s
<gfrog> onlylove: 我都玩腻了的货
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • OJ1029魔咒词典 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456503 输出有问题，不知哪错了 统计信息: 发表于 由 jie2014 — 2014-03-13 18:19
<imtxc> gfrog: 膜拜
<onlylove> gfrog: 皈依ip4s，ip4s的速度你可满意
<onlylove> gfrog: 当然了，你如果凭经验能用ip4s拍到水滴入水的那一刹那，也成
<imtxc> 要不换个微单玩儿
<onlylove> gfrog: 手机就是手机
<gfrog> onlylove: 一年能有几次拍水滴的？
<gfrog> onlylove: 拍拍就腻味了，
<gfrog> onlylove: 出去玩背单反又沉的要命
<freeflying> gfrog: 复制错了，那是OS X下得命令
<onlylove> gfrog: 所以我看100d这种很多人都不屑看的机器阿
<gfrog> onlylove: 微单啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 小巧又强大……
<onlylove> gfrog: 顺便问下，哪天蛋疼了，想拍星轨，你用ip4s怎么拍
<imtxc> gfrog: 推荐个微单？
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过貌似帝都看不到星星……
<onlylove> imtxc: 奶昔
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有那天候总推荐的奥林巴斯的机器
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个双头套？
<onlylove> imtxc: 就那个
<gfrog> onlylove: 想拍这些了我可以拎我的6x6,或者我爹的红圈。 lol
<gfrog> onlylove: 平时玩儿，小相机足够
<onlylove> gfrog: 居然有EF头……
<onlylove> gfrog: 土豪！
<gfrog> onlylove: 只有一枚，打鸟使的
<onlylove> gfrog: 那你如果配全大小三元……
<gfrog> onlylove: 为毛要大小三元？
<gfrog> onlylove: 就一个机身，拿仨镜头，不够你得瑟的
<onlylove> gfrog: 红圈哦
<gfrog> onlylove: 镜头真正的玩法是一个头一个机身
<onlylove> gfrog: 那得多少机身……
<gfrog> onlylove: 再说自己用大小三元完全没必要
<gfrog> onlylove: 28-300L通吃了，顶多配个16-35L
<onlylove> gfrog: 套头？
<gfrog> onlylove: 或者24L
<onlylove> imtxc: 看到了？知道该买哪个头了？有本书叫一机一镜拍天下，你可以看看里面推荐的镜头，西单图书大厦有那本书
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没那么壕
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是红圈头
<onlylove> imtxc: 不贵的
<onlylove> imtxc: 比方说无敌兔的套头啥的
<imtxc> onlylove: 那现在的 18-140 再配哪个？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你问基蛙
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以考虑买个新头，然后把套头出掉
<onlylove> imtxc: 有个问题……你真的确定套头不够用么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我先把套头弄明白了再说
<onlylove> imtxc: 看你平时拍啥了，长焦和广角啥的平时一般没人用的
<imtxc> onlylove: 弄个便宜的定焦拍人？
<onlylove> imtxc: 拍人的镜头最便宜啦，50mm定焦
<imtxc> onlylove: 对
<onlylove> imtxc: 佳能小痰盂才500块
<onlylove> imtxc: 泥坑的不知道多情
<onlylove> imtxc: 多钱
<imtxc> onlylove: 也500
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有大光圈
<onlylove> imtxc: 背景虚化什么的，妹子最喜欢了
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个uv滤镜干嘛用的
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在当镜头保护盖使，以前忘了做啥的了，过滤紫外线的
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正因为现在数码不受紫外线影响了
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦，那就当保护盖用得了
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • LightWorks与openGL,怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456505 本人是i－5的u，gt645M的显卡，内存四G 成功的在安装完系统12.04并更新完成后，用大黄蜂安了显卡的驱动，显示与其他软件一切正常。 现在安装了一个视频软件lightworks,是安的最新的deb包，运行软件提示： Una
<^k^>  ─> ble to initialise OpenGL. Please check that your graphics drivers are sup 在baidu了后，http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2012-05/60771.htm，如贴操作： $ sudo apt-get install b …
<onlylove> imtxc: 我提个问题，记得你原来烧耳机……然后还入过胆机，然后出掉了……相机不会也这样吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 有可能
<imtxc> onlylove: 人生苦短啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以多享受？
<onlylove> imtxc: 到时候和人说，玩过这，玩过那？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不用啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 自己玩过就行了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我对hifi不理解，反正听不出320和128的区别
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以很羡慕那些玩那个的
<imtxc> onlylove: 换前端，换耳机就听出来了
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃那个新车时速平均多少？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这是打算做啥，还要买车吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 看 gfrog 的那个滑板挺好看
<imtxc> onlylove: 车子我还真用不到
<gfrog> imtxc: 10+
<gfrog> imtxc: 跟跑步差不多吧
<onlylove> 下班
<gfrog> imtxc: 1.7km跑了10分钟
<imtxc> gfrog: 那速度还不错啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 现在用来上班通勤？
 * imtxc 下班
<gfrog> imtxc: 拿来跑公交站到家， 公交站到公司
<gfrog> freeflying: 我组大拿要走了啊…… 我擦，这是神马节奏
<perr> nnd,bilibili被墙了...
<freeflying> gfrog: 谁
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2p9iINgkIAAELB2ysp0wAALrOgLUA38AAQsf062.jpg 这美女不错！
<hightall> 这里都不怎么聊技术相关的吗？
<hightall> f
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 真希望软件世界能进入共产主义社会啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456506 以前总觉得大家在一起齐心协力就能把事情做好的，但是最近需要用好一些不同的软件，就感到自由软件力量的单薄了。比如我需要ocr的软件，在linux上几乎没有好用的。。。到现在别的
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<leeeee> hightall: 你来的不巧 天天都是各种技术 一点都看不懂
<hightall> leeeee 呵呵，我这两天才开始玩irc
<leeeee> 白天来，这个时候要么吃饭去要么在家带娃 人少
<hightall> leeeee 现在才发现这个irssi真的很好用哦
<leeeee> hightall: 就这样吧 我没什么感觉
<hightall> 呵呵，可能刚开始玩觉得很新鲜
<hightall> leeeee 你一般都在哪几个频道？
<leeeee> 我只知道这个频道啊。。这里还熟一点 。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04内核更新失败,依赖未满足,登录不了图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456508 系统提示更新内核，所以就点更新，谁知更新失败,依赖未满足： linux-image-generic-lts-saucy: Depends: linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic but it is not installed 更新失败后系统提示：如果正在使用
<^k^>  ─> 第三方源，请禁用它，重新升级。于是禁用nvidia，结果重启后就 杯剧 了，屏幕提示： The system is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics c …
<leeeee> 贵圈如此冷清是因为昨天都去植树了么
<anders0n> leeeee: 木有。这已经算热闹的社区了
<leeeee> == 比起前几天 人很少嘛
<anders0n> leeeee: 都下班了吧！你搞法律的肿么整天用 ubuntu←_←
<leeeee> 贵圈高达上啊 熏陶一下 感受一下技术的氛围
<jusss> stunnel真是个好东西
<anders0n> leeeee: 那你可以让进军贵圈⭕搞专利战什么的
<anders0n> jusss: 求科普
<leeeee> 别 贵圈的专有名词一个都听不懂
<jusss> anders0n: 就是给软件加tls加密传输的软件
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么cjb的首页点不了shell注册不了cjb的帐号呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456509 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Random.PengHu — 2014-03-13 21:21
<zyzhang> ?
<perr> 啊啊啊啊...
<abc_> perr: whats up?
<perr> 也个老长的哈气
<abc_> perr: 啥？
<perr> 哈欠,犯困
<abc_> ....
 * abc_ 今天颇为冷清啊
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:" 实验的结果 :     查尔斯·爱迪生在竞选州长时,不想利用父亲（大发明家爱迪生）的声誉来抬高自己。在作自我介绍时这样解释说:\"我不想让人认为我是在利用爱迪生的名望。我宁愿让你们知道,我只不过是我的父亲早期实验的结果之一。\" "
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 更新火狐后变英文了（以前的各种方法试尽了） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456511 12.04firefox更新到27.0.1后变成英文界面了，tunderbird也是，对应的汉化包安了，附加组件的语言扩展也没问题，也到官方下对应的xpi文件了，about：config的locale也改成zh-CN了，但是还是
<^k^>  ─> 英文界面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 斯人93 — 2014-03-13 22:06
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么cjb的首页点不了shell注册不了cjb的帐号呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456512 系统 ubuntu 12.04 火狐输入216.194.70.6 ,进入到是cjb.net的主页，进入主页后点击shell，显示链接shell.cjb.net，但就进不去了 注册不了帐号 看别人用这个来翻墙的 求注下，谢谢 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 Random.PengHu — 2014-03-13 22:11
<tang> 哇，好多人
<October22> test
<^k^> October22:点点点.  22:22 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么cjb的首页点不了shell注册不了cjb的帐号呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456512 系统 ubuntu 12.04 火狐输入216.194.70.6 ,进入到是cjb.net的主页，进入主页后点击shell，显示链接shell.cjb.net，但就进不去了 注册不了帐号 看别人用这个来河蟹的 求教下，谢谢 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 Random.PengHu — 2014-03-13 22:11
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 软件包设置怎么弄？翻译啦也看不明白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456513 A new version of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but │ │ the version installed currently has been locally modified. │ │ │ │ What do you want to do about modified configuration file grub? │ │ │ │ install the p
<^k^>  ─> ackage maintainer's version │ │ keep the local version currently installed │ │ show the differences between the versions │ │ show a side-by-side difference between the v …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 哪里能找到windows下编译的lwqq插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456514 如题，现在用的linux mint 13，用pidgin+lwqq感觉非常好，特别是能把我的2个ＱＱ号的好友聚合到一起，非常方便。 到了Windows下，虽然有pidgin，而且似乎lwqq也能编译，可是编译环境搭建太麻烦了，不
<^k^>  ─> 知道有没有编译好的Windows版。 统计信息: 发表于 由 majianle — 2014-03-13 22:46
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • KDE4下的一个游戏：ksokoban http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456518 ksokoban.png 这个游戏是在sf.net上找到的： http://sourceforge.net/projects/ksokoban/ 上面有源代码，用cmake编译。 听说这游戏还不错，我的KDE4貌似是精简过的，没有带这个游戏，后来又听说KDE4本身就没带这游戏： Quote
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-14
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • nVidia 官網對早期的 nVidia 顯卡只支援到 2017 年底 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456520 如果你使用 早期的 nVidia 顯卡 應該會關心 nVidia 官網對早期 nVidia 顯卡的驅動支援訊息 1. http://news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-t ... 2038.shtml NVIDIA to Drop Support for Old Video Cards from Linux Drivers 2. h
<^k^>  ─> ttp://news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-R ... 1589.shtml NVIDIA Remembers Linux Users with Old Video Cards and Updates the Legacy Drivers 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求教，奔溃中！！！不胜感激！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456521 在win7中用Easybcd2.2 grub4引导安装ubuntu13.10 12.04不下30次，每次都可以成功进入桌面，一切操作无碍，但只要你重启系统再次进入，就回到初始登录，上一次所有记录都没有了，请高手教教我，帮
<^k^>  ─> 我解决这个困扰我几天的问题，不胜感激！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 1790364311 — 2014-03-14 8:46
<aiya> 各位朋友问个问题  messages日志一直出现这种情况 ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x101 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
<aiya> ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000008
<aiya> ata3.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<aiya> ata3.00: cmd 60/08:40:40:34:40/00:00:2c:00:00/40 tag 8 ncq 4096 in
<aiya> res 41/40:08:40:34:40/00:00:2c:00:00/00 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>
<aiya> ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<^k^> aiya:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<aiya> ata3: EH complete
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • pkg-depend 查包被谁依赖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456522 有时候，一些包想删除，又不明确被谁依赖安装上的。可以查查。 Code: pkg-depend () {     [ -z $1 ] || aptitude search ~i~D"\b$1\b" -F %p | tr -d ' ' | tr '\n' ';' | sed 's/;$/\n/' } 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-03-14 10:15
<jusss> freeflying: 为什么踢人？
<freeflying> 没看他刷屏了嘛
<jusss> 小k给他加q了呀
<jusss> 减q后人家没再刷呀
<freeflying> 以后应该自动踢掉
<freeflying> :)
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  10:50 
<breeze_growing> hi
<^k^> breeze_growing:点点点.  10:51 
<jlzhang> 问个alsa的问题。
<jlzhang> 我添加了一块pci声卡
<jlzhang> 然后看到内核加载了相应的驱动模块
<jlzhang> 但是alsamixer里就是看不到这块声卡
<jlzhang> 请有相关经验的同学指一下方向
<eexpress> aplay -l, alsamixer 不需要指定声卡的？-card那些
<jlzhang> eexpress: aplay -l也看不到声卡
<eexpress> ，
<jlzhang> eexpress: 因为主板的声卡被我屏蔽了。
<jlzhang> eexpress: 现在只能看到ati的hdmi声卡。
<MeaCu1pa> .
<jlzhang> 我试试把hdmi的内核模块禁用看看。
<eexpress> alsa现在只是pulseaudio的一个兼容层而已了。你应该使用pactl这些去设置声卡。
<jlzhang> eexpress: 哦，那我试试用查一下pulseaudio的相关资料看看。
<MeaCu1pa> Pa是坑
<jlzhang> 之前在gentoo里面用过pulseaudio，不过都是按照教程操作的。只是讲了pa的各种好。
<jlzhang> 估计解决这种问题，要从理解pa的原理开始，没一个下午理不出清晰的思路，先吃饭去了。
<freeflying> jlzhang: 非要linux做桌面还是用ubuntu吧
<onlylove> eexpress: 不是说pluseaudio是alsa的改进么，怎么又反过来啦？
<onlylove> eexpress: 我是小白，你们别误导我
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/276290.htm
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 传央行紧急叫停腾讯支付宝网络虚拟信用卡_电子商务 - 支付平台_cnBeta.COM
<roylez> eexpress: 破马不来都找不到牲口可揍了
<onlylove> roylez: 揍土豪马是有代价的
<roylez> yunfan: 这个支付宝不做，也有国外的做，拦不住的
<onlylove> 又到周末了……
<roylez> yunfan: global cash也可以
<onlylove> 明天去瞅瞅那个硬件大趴梯去
<roylez> onlylove: 你又去参加无遮大会？
<onlylove> roylez: 咩叫无遮大会……
<onlylove> roylez: 我就是看里面有点好玩的，比方说四轴啥的
<onlylove> roylez: 不过老实说，上次ubuntu13的发布，确实无聊到家了
<monkeydluffy> 还有没有别的中文频道！
<onlylove> 有
<onlylove> 你找个发行版的名字，后面加-cn -tw -zh试试
<roylez> onlylove: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/547fa560jw1eee9c10jszg20cm073u10.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<monkeydluffy> onlylove, 3Q
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • ubuntu12.04 安装更新后卡在logo界面不动了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456523 大家好，昨天ubuntu安装更新之后，卡在logo界面不动了。 不过我在另一台电脑上通过secuCRT可以登陆。执行ps -ax 命令得到结果如下： Code: Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq
<^k^>  ─> .html   PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND     1 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/init     2 ?        S      0:00 [kthreadd]     3 ?        S      0:03 [kso …
<onlylove> roylez: 喵的，每次看你发的图，都要瞅瞅周围有没有人，你18摸的工作真的是18摸？
<yunfan> roylez: 关键是支付宝的好处是用人民币方便
<yunfan> 说起来 华为那个chromebox看起来不错
<yunfan> 尤其是配上i3 性价比感觉还行
<yunfan> 呵呵，能达成领导天马行空的目标就是最大的快乐，唯一能与之媲美的就是女朋友说：你比那些高富帅好多了，他们只顾自己的感受，从来不管我爽不爽。
<monkeydluffy> yunfan:chromebox
<yunfan> 是的 不是book
<if_else> hello
<^k^> if_else:点点点.  11:31 
<eexpress> roylez: 提点档次，老发256索引色的gif
<monkeydluffy> yunfan:chromebox好多同种类型的产品
<onlylove> eexpress: 要32真彩色的？
<eexpress> 至少啊
<onlylove> 还有更好的？
<eexpress> 最近天天说鬼城
<eexpress> 房价真要下来
<onlylove> 鄂尔多斯？
<onlylove> 房子是刚需，没房子怎么结婚，ee要给你家仔仔考虑下
<roylez> yunfan: global cash也可以用人仔啊
<monkeydluffy> ／channel
<yunfan> mokey: 我说的“华为的”让服务器给吃了？
<yunfan> eexpress: 嘿嘿 你炒的房子要跌了吧
<yunfan> roylez: 那还有跟国内银行绑定问题 支付宝之前我也没觉得有多方便 自从有了linux支持和快捷支付后  感觉大不一样
<roylez> yunfan: 可以用支付宝转钱进去
<yunfan> 那不是给自己多事么
<onlylove> yunfan: 不一样的端有时候收的信息不一样&不知道是不是网络的问题
<yunfan> 我还是用着广发吧  过一阵估计他们又要去活动 让央行支持
<onlylove> eexpress: 听说长沙又有事？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你说收不到我觉得可信 收的内容被改了我不信
<yunfan> 长沙有个搞预制件造房子的 很不错
<roylez> yunfan: 我一张招商足矣，不过到明年到期。如果我到时候还要用的话...
<mokey> yunfan:这个不会用  估计我哪里设置不对
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是收不到
<freeflying> roylez: 渣乐
<roylez> freeflying: 基佬
<freeflying> roylez: 扑街
<mokey> onlylove:推荐几个有趣的频道
<eexpress> 近期二手抛售的很多。都是占茅坑的那些家伙。
<roylez> freeflying: 六国大封相
<eexpress> onlylove: 屁。你这就是听风是雨的。
<onlylove> eexpress: 所以找你求证嘛
<eexpress> 有刀的，到处都是。
<eexpress> 切糕的，很久前就没了。
<eexpress> 只要一电视报道，就完蛋。切糕的都跑了。本地电视猛的。
<yunfan> 等开征房产税以后  这帮人就要倒霉了
<onlylove> mokey: 有趣的频道？不知道，就这里吧，其他频道特别是英文的，off topic要被踢的
<onlylove> yunfan: 好多税
<yunfan> onlylove: 这没办法 天安门城楼上还写着两个万税呢
<yunfan> 这是国策 必须执行阿
<mokey> yunfan:别yy了 房子不会跌的
<yunfan> mokey: 那就人民币贬值 一样的意思
<onlylove> yunfan: 别，还有个地方有俩万税，就在你刚说的那地方旁边不远
<eexpress> 1/4 1/5 的税，高啊。
<mokey> 不知道有没有用n5的 最近好想入手
<onlylove> eexpress: http://news.163.com/14/0314/11/9N9TU8LH0001124J.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 长沙发生街头砍杀市民事件 已有人员死亡(图)_网易新闻中心
<mokey> 吓尿了。
<roylez> eexpress: ee
<yunfan> 长沙砍人砍了几个？
<eexpress> 真出事了。公司开会，准备每人配一把枪。
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪个别的地方？
<yunfan> 水枪么？
<eexpress> 申请了机枪。
<onlylove> yunfan: 中南海
<onlylove> eexpress: 刚还说我听风就是雨
<onlylove> eexpress: 加特林还是马克沁
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助，开启swap的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456525 cris@cris-VPCCA17EC:~$ sudo mkswap /swap.2g 正在设置交换空间版本 1，大小 = 131068 KiB 无标签， UUID=f708a8d9-39ff-4a60-bddb-f30ab6f10e3a cris@cris-VPCCA17EC:~$ 这个是怎么回事，求解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 冷木风 — 2014-03-14 12:25
<eexpress> onlylove: 不是没出去嘛
<eexpress> 并不在热闹地方，很边缘的地方。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 火炬之光本體文件及漢化文件下載 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456527 之前的那個下載地址有變動，請大家速來新地址下載吧～ 火炬之光本體程序下載：http://gamux.org/torchlight 火炬之光漢化文本下載：http://bbs.gamux.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=41&extra=page%3D1 所有程序
<eexpress> 砍人者经营一家烤饼店，一名死者是一个七八十岁的老母亲。
<eexpress> 不是切糕。
<imtxc> onlylove: 早啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天班车坏了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你走了那么久？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你怎么知道！！！
<imtxc> onlylove: 公交在路上堵了一个多小时
<imtxc> onlylove: 郁闷了，不知道该退还是换
<onlylove> imtxc: 换吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然，想退也成，考虑下别的机器
<imtxc> onlylove: 退的话我这两天白跑了
<imtxc> onlylove: 换的话，其实就是跟自己较劲了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看我这种纠结的多好，一直没买，也不用考虑退还是换
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实是没钱……
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 女王萬歲 中文簡體版本放出！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456528 測試下載地址：http://bbs.gamux.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=47&extra=page%3D1 完成度90%，未漢化部分不影響遊戲體驗。 漢化文本取自蒹葭漢化組的win版漢化，感謝他們的辛勤付出！！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 shouhuanxiaoji — 2014-03-14 12:35
<maplebeats> onlylove: look，https://gist.github.com/maplebeats/9541813
<^k^> ⇪ t: reverse.c
<onlylove> 编译下玩玩
<imtxc> onlylove: 也没别的型号换了
<onlylove> imtxc: 让你换机器，又没换型号……
<onlylove> imtxc: 自动聚焦开关坏了而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 换个好的不就完了
<onlylove> gcc的man手册叫啥啊……
<maplebeats> onlylove: - -！
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你那个我已经编译完了，只是突然想看看man手册而已，发现man gcc不灵
<lainme> info？
<maplebeats> onlylove: man gcc在我这里挺好的呀
<onlylove> maplebeats: 所以我郁闷
<maplebeats> onlylove: 这个是我们的一个笔试题
<onlylove> debian的gcc默认不装手册么！
<maplebeats> onlylove: 机密哟
<onlylove> maplebeats: 反向字符串？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> maplebeats: 毛机密……这东西，计算机专业的都会吧
<maplebeats> onlylove: 哈哈
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我不会
<onlylove> 我先找man手册去
<onlylove> 算了，我自己的事情，没装gcc-doc
<happyaron> onlylove: gcc的man是gfdl带invariant章节的，不符合debian对自由软件的定义。
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以放non-free了吧。
<maplebeats> onlylove: 妹的，我这个又没用什么库，直接gcc都可以运行
<onlylove> happyaron: 这么纠结？
<happyaron> en
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我知道直接gcc可以，我就是突然想看手册页了而已
<onlylove> maplebeats: test@debian:~$ ./a.out  you love I test@debian:~$
<onlylove> happyaron: 和perl-doc一个德行，缺省不装，我用netinstall装的
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道perl-doc是不是不符合自由软件定义
<onlylove> 擦……快一点了……吃口饭去
<imtxc> onlylove: 好像明天起电商接受无理由退货了
<onlylove> imtxc: 接受不接受的……
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过用过的估计不能退
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实应该跟下单但是拒收是一个意思的
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个看怎么说了，国外不是有14天手机么
<imtxc> onlylove: 咱们祖国当然比他们高大上
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以你能拿到没开封的么……
<yunfan> imtxc: 国外几百刀不算个事阿
<yunfan> imtxc: 国外普通劳动者大概也是1-2k刀样子 你让他花400买个手机没什么  国内那些1-2k的 你让他买400刀的 得花一个月工资呢
<freeflying> yunfan: 国内很多收入2-3k的不都是用着爱疯吗
<onlylove> freeflying: 别说了，ip都块变街机了，我这还舍不得买，一个月工资呢
<yunfan> freeflying: 你看到的是壳把 lol
<yunfan> 另外有大量二手的销售嘛
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 12.04.4，，开机启动要跳转4 个画面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456530 ubuntu 12.04.4，，开机启动要跳转4 个画面才进入系统，。。。请问怎么改。。谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gkong — 2014-03-14 13:28
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说，我在大街上看到的爱疯比案桌多多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 幻觉 我还是看android多点  不过大概是咱们层次不同
<onlylove> yunfan: 像我这样不愿意和别人撞衣服撞手机撞电脑的……要买东西太难
<onlylove> yunfan: 我见到最多的案桌是小米
<onlylove> yunfan: 其次是三丧和huawei
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后是骚尼
<yunfan> 我很少看到小米的  基本都是三星和什么酷xx
<onlylove> yunfan: 其他的就都不认识了
<onlylove> yunfan: 对了，有少量htc
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04.4，，开机启动要跳转4 个画面才进入系统，。。。请问怎么改。。谢谢！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456531 ubuntu 12.04.4，，开机启动要跳转4 个画面才进入系统，。。。请问怎么改。。谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gkong — 2014-03-14 13:32
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是这么多牌子加起来，能和水果持平？
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过村子里，特别是科贸那帮孙子，真TMD为了钱啥都干
<onlylove> yunfan: 原来是海龙，海龙整顿了轮到科贸了
<yunfan> onlylove: 一个三星就可以比过去了  真是
<freeflying> 有待机靠谱的手机不
<imtxc> yunfan: 确实这样
<imtxc> yunfan: 确实有月入2-3k 那 ip的
<imtxc> yunfan: 消费观念不一样吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 我外甥不赚钱还拿ip呢！
<imtxc> onlylove: 学生党?
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然
<imtxc> onlylove: 你逛逛hifi 论坛之类的就知道了
<imtxc> onlylove: 学生党是最有钱的
<onlylove> imtxc: hifi，烧钱不亚于数码相机吧……
<yunfan> freeflying: 有  我在屯溪充花费送的 华为的c8815q 待机非常不错  可以三天
<imtxc> onlylove: 我一朋友,在天津卖hifi设备, 说是店里面来拿几千上万的东西,不砍价不犹豫的,就是学生
<onlylove> freeflying: 看你怎么个用法
<yunfan> freeflying: 是个4寸android 虽然是电信手机 但是贴吧里有可以刷成三网的固件
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊,烧起来也是没头的
<yunfan> 待机太给力了  那个华为的系统也很流畅
<yunfan> 这个让我对华为印象好多了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我说了  有大量二手的
<onlylove> yunfan: 华为有个传言就是……信号不好
<yunfan> imtxc: 不要拿你买的当代的价格去比
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是二手, 就算是二手,他们也是拿一手的价格买的
<yunfan> onlylove: 还成阿  我还用过他的3G 没什么问题 不过我平时也不怎么用他 只有在本地要往外打电话才用他
<freeflying> onlylove: 是哥智能机吧
<yunfan> 或者是要一个虚拟身份的时候就用这个手机
<piggybox> 单反好歹还能看出些效果，hifi的效果就不好说了
<freeflying> yunfan: 这么牛啊
<yunfan> 反正这号码我打算过一阵再换 所以要注册什么不相干的 都用这号码
<imtxc> piggybox: 一样吧
<yunfan> freeflying: 是的 可能跟优化做得好有关系
<onlylove> freeflying: 像我这么悠闲没啥电话的，平时不玩，偶尔看下时间发个信息啥的，7*24待机2周
<imtxc> piggybox: 单反不会玩的还是不如人手机\卡片\微单 之类的片子
<yunfan> freeflying: 我没刷过机 不知道刷了三网的掉电如何 反正官方那个系统真是太爽了
<freeflying> onlylove: 你啥机器
<huntxu> freeflying: mitsubishi手機貌似待機都很長
<yunfan> 而且华为官方还提供解锁码 让你root
<freeflying> huntxu: 这么奇葩的机器
<onlylove> freeflying: 2020的电池，oppo u705t
<huntxu> freeflying: 高中時見過有人用，撐十天半個月的
<yunfan> onlylove: 既然是oppo 应该有合作的cm系统用吧
<imtxc> piggybox: hifi也是, 你拿着大奥听"火火的姑娘" 也听不出什么不同来
<imtxc> BBK 手机啊
<piggybox> imtxc: 恩，我也就用微单和bose这种档次的就足够了
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，现在新机器有coloros，我这给老了
<imtxc> piggybox: 低音控?
<onlylove> freeflying: 所以手机还是看怎么用
<yunfan> 只知道高中时候小灵通撑得时间长
<onlylove> freeflying: 我这机器如果整天玩，也就一天多点
<onlylove> freeflying: 我拿着看过书
<imtxc> piggybox: 低音强的耳机确实容易听出差别
<yunfan> onlylove: 整天玩 能撑一天已经相当不错了
<onlylove> freeflying: 玩游戏的事情也做过
<imtxc> piggybox: 但是你总不能每天就听<渡口>之类的吧
<yunfan> 我的note2 拿着就看他掉电 tmd
<yunfan> 一天到晚插插座上
<yunfan> 十足的一个usb配件
<onlylove> yunfan: 我的机器一天掉不到10%吧 cc freeflying
<piggybox> imtxc: 车载喇叭是bose的，觉得确实挺好
<yunfan> 我看看你那个手机的参数
 * imtxc 不跟用车载设备的壕说话了
<onlylove> imtxc: 每天听渡口……疯了么……听加州旅馆
<imtxc> yunfan: 拿着看着掉电怕什么的
<imtxc> yunfan: 我能告诉你,我的9100, 边充边用都抗不住啊
<imtxc> 掉的居然不充的快
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 那可能是电池管理的问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 刷4.0以上版本
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果能
<yunfan> imtxc: 靠 我说的充电是插插座充 我昨天插pc上也是用得比充得快
<imtxc> yunfan: 机器好像有问题, 摄像头那部分特别特别烫, 过一会儿屏幕也烫
<imtxc> yunfan: 我从来不在pc上充电
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是4.1.2 还是啥
<onlylove> 学计算机的男人一定是好人，因为我们每天都对着代码在问自己：“我他妈的又错在哪儿了。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 你肯定没看过 程序员的十大借口
<yunfan> imtxc: 重新买一个续航好的吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 看过阿
<yunfan> 或者等ubuntu
<onlylove> yunfan: 这不可能，在我机器上是好的，我就改了一点，它刚才还是好的！
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不就是了  “不可能阿 在我机器上可以运行的”
<imtxc> onlylove: 大多数人是"我草,谁的模块又挂了.."
<onlylove> yunfan: 对于我这种需要啥装啥的，经常缺这个少那个，然后就想问，我有TM少装啥了
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个模块不是我负责的 你去问xxx
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个改动不是我改的，你去问xxx
<onlylove> 擦，吓死了……差点以为把log文件干掉了……
<onlylove> 看来以后上一条历史命令要小心点……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38716
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google主席声称互联网审查可以被打败
<onlylove> 施密特又在扯
<monkeycui> clear
<maplebeats> onlylove: 为啥我听得最多的就是，这代码我在测试机上能跑啊，我在这台机器上能编过啊，我在我的电脑上没有core啊XXX
<yunfan> onlylove: 屎米特原本是个营销人员
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我反正每次写脚本出错的时候都抓狂……我tmd又错在哪里了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 搞得我每次用sh -x调试的时候都小心翼翼的，生怕删掉不该删的东西或者把哪个倒霉的覆盖了
<eexpress> onlylove: 为啥会删错
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<yunfan> 前天看reddit一个老程序员的帖子 他们好久以前用perl写激光控制器相关的代码
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<eexpress> py:543: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: 第 1 行第 23 个字符出错： “=”出现在字符“<”后是无效字符；它不能作为元素名的开头
<eexpress> 这些py们，写的啥破东西哦。
<eexpress> TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for +: 'NoneType' and 'str'
<yunfan> 前天看reddit一个老程序员的帖子 他们好久以前用perl写激光控制器相关的代码  eexpress
<yunfan> 最近到处切人 我刚好想买个切肉的跺刀  估计淘宝不让卖了
<eexpress> 那估计是不会C的
<onlylove> eexpress: 经常要用>定向输出，以及rm -rf 这种危险命令清理旧文件……所以不小心搞掉或者覆盖……不好说
<yunfan> eexpress: 他那是解析markup的 <应该是引用的意思
<onlylove> eexpress: 通配符匹配错了很要命的
<freeflying> gf
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.micro.ms/shop/product/e_micro_one
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Micro Scooter Worldwide - The Headoffice Switzerland shop/product
<freeflying> gfrog: 入这个吧
<eexpress> 脚本才危险，隐含bug的时候，条件判断不足，删除过文件。手动，还没出错过。 onlylove
<jusss> RainFlying: 雨飞？
<jusss> freeflying: 免费飞？
<RainFlying> jusss: J 叔好
<jusss> RainFlying: 我才20
<onlylove> eexpress: 但是手动太累
<eexpress> 我的PS1跟随主机名变色的。ssh没道理错
<gfrog> freeflying: 电动的？！
<gfrog> freeflying: 丫没写多重
<freeflying> gfrog: 不像
<gfrog> freeflying: 我这个单手拎着就走了。不费力
<freeflying> gfrog: 我准备给我娃整个g-biike
<freeflying> gfrog: micro的貌似比迪卡侬的强
<gfrog> freeflying: 丫不是说electric micro scooter么
<onlylove> jusss: 为啥不是自由飞？
<eexpress> 骑车，容易被追砍。 freeflying gfrog lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实我之找到了dkn这个有成人款，
<freeflying> eexpress: lol
<freeflying> eexpress: 伍家岭
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个真心不太爽，沉，而且骑起来异响严重。
<eexpress> 。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 赶紧推掉吧， 上micro，这个说很轻
<eexpress> PS1="\[\e[3$thiscolor;40m\]\D{%Y-%m-%d %a} \t \H \w \[\e[m\] \n▶ " onlylove
<onlylove> eexpress: ee神来讲下自动化测试脚本吧……
<gfrog> freeflying: 算了，现在天天得用呢
<gfrog> onlylove: 你还不如让我讲，当年咱就干这个的……
<freeflying> gfrog: micro的淘宝价格不高
<freeflying> gfrog:我准备给娃和老婆一人买一个
<gfrog> freeflying: 多少钱？
<onlylove> gfrog: 蛙蛙不光是CCIE？
<onlylove> gfrog: 来说说
<freeflying> gfrog: 1k+
<gfrog> freeflying: 给娃买？ 乃娃现在能骑嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 这还不贵……
<gfrog> onlylove: ……
<freeflying> gfrog: 又儿童的，我准备给他买个g-bike
<onlylove> gfrog: 其实我最愁的还是复制文件的问题，就是，我用>输出到文件的时候，这个文件是被进程锁住的，scp有时候会出错
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，这中文名叫米高啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我看过，怀疑是山寨的，所以没买
<onlylove> gfrog: pkill的话，输出的文件也没了
<gfrog> onlylove: 远程复制？
<gfrog> onlylove: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8341184/cat-multiple-files-over-one-ssh-connection-and-get-return-value-for-each
<gfrog> onlylove: 这个绝对没问题
<onlylove> gfrog: 这个要多大体积啊，我担心30多M的log会不会出事或者严重影响性能
<eexpress> 不知道你要干嘛。 onlylove
<onlylove> eexpress: 收集远程主机的log啊……
<eexpress> 最近ssh diff rsync用得多。你要说一个实例。
<yunfan> onlylove: 走ssh tar过来就是了 我都是这么干
<yunfan> 原来是走scp一个一个的来 太慢了
<yunfan> ssh user@host "tar -Jcvf - $target_logs" | tar -Jxvf -
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然iostat可以pkill掉，但是vmware这个不能那么干，pkill以后，>输出的文件也没了
<onlylove> yunfan: 就像你用iostat 然后用grep过滤下再定向到文件一样的……
<gfrog> onlylove: 刚给你那个link，需要ssh支持pubkey
<gfrog> onlylove: 不过我估计你都自动化了，应该肯定有pubkey
<onlylove> gfrog: 没问题啊，expect太麻烦……直接sshkey
<gfrog> onlylove: 其实也不麻烦。我大autotest有一套pexpect封装，远程执行命令超简单。
<RainFlying> pssh
<gfrog> onlylove: http://chriscase.cc/2012/09/appending-to-a-remote-file-via-ssh/ 这个写的更清楚点
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Chris Case » Appending to a Remote File via SSH
<gfrog> adam8157: 本想找你撸串子的，结果你没在
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请高手帮忙wine汉字发虚！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456532 2014-03-12.jpeg 求教高手在wine中如何设置才能使中文字体变得向英文和数字一样清晰，请看图，多谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnlker — 2014-03-14 15:12
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们中午去吃超赞的馕包肉了
<gfrog> adam8157: 在哪在哪？ 妈蛋，竟然不叫我
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨晚去吃了管氏翅吧, 也超赞
<adam8157> gfrog: 玛琳娜
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不是晚上不吃饭么， 骗子！
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们一致认为他家馕包肉超赞
<onlylove> gfrog: 呃，略有差异，我是想把remote的文件复制过来就行了
<gfrog> adam8157: 这店名儿
<adam8157> gfrog: 有人约去腐败就不一定了嘛, 昨晚吃喝到11点...
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 看来是有人请客
<onlylove> adam8157: 我记得你说过要减肥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没人请
<adam8157> onlylove: 嗯, 注意input
<freeflying> adam8157: 你请我们吃好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你请我们吃好了
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying 你俩先去做做手术, 我考虑一下
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那个不行……
<gfrog> adam8157: 给你做手术？ 可以啊，你说，切哪里？
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> yunfan: bzip会出错
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧，乃真狭隘啊，只请妹纸吃饭
<gfrog> onlylove: 其实我觉得你该考虑下别用 >，换成tee可能就没lock的问题了。
<onlylove> adam8157: 我觉得前几天收了你那包，我现在就不用那么纠结了
<huntxu> adam8157: 你有妹子？
<onlylove> gfrog: 这个不错……
<adam8157> huntxu: 没, 你要献身?
<huntxu> adam8157: 滾
<adam8157> onlylove: "呵呵"
<gfrog> adam8157: 你有妹子？
<adam8157> gfrog: 就不问你献身的问题了, 我怕
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • OSD Lyrics 歌词不能用了, 求推荐. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456533 如题, 虾米, 千千的应该都不能用了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 free4537 — 2014-03-14 15:21
<gfrog> adam8157: 怕毛，要不我这就过去找你？ lol
<adam8157> o_0
<onlylove> adam8157: 你至于这样么……
<adam8157> onlylove: 哪样?
<onlylove> adam8157: 你知道呵呵是大规模杀伤武器不
<adam8157> onlylove: 是么? 呵呵
<gfrog> onlylove: interesting
<onlylove_> adam8157: 呵呵
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那就用X或者x
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛤蟆不在办公室啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: 也可以不用压缩
<adam8157> freeflying: 在的
<freeflying> adam8157: 召唤他啊，问他个事情
<uuair> socks5转http代理，用什么？我这里privoxy不知道为什么总是无法启动
 * hamo_alive 谁呼唤我？
<onlylove_> 我靠
<onlylove_> 这不科学！
<onlylove_> hamo活了
<onlylove_> hamo_alive: 乃冬眠醒了？
<hamo_alive> onlylove_: alive嘛，活了
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 你在irc上啊
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 找我？
<onlylove_> hamo_alive: 据说乃的肚子被那谁搞大了？
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 在啊
<huntxu> hamo_alive: 黑貓
<hamo_alive> huntxu: 胡胡
<hamo_alive> huntxu: 据说你WFH啦？
<hamo_alive> onlylove_: 这都是谣言啊
<huntxu> hamo_alive: 還未
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 跨平台(Android, iOS, WP, HTML5)游戏开发libGDX学习教程（持续更新中） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456534 奋斗小土豆丶的跨平台游戏开发引擎libGDX游戏开发视频，本视频主讲Android和桌面游戏开发。libGdx是一个跨平台的2D/3D的游戏开发框架，它由Java/C/C++语言编写而成。它
<gfrog> hamo_alive: 黑毛儿
<gfrog> hamo_alive: 右爪肿么样了？
<huntxu> hamo_alive: 你把手都給擼傷了？！
<palomino|working> ......
 * hamo_alive_ nm居然挂了
 * hamo_alive_ momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working mom hamo_alive 
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 打错了。。
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 土豪马，你把hamo mom挂了
<palomino|working> T_T onlylove_
<hamo_alive_> freeflying: 找我啥事啊？
<Zhiq0918> 新人报到！
<freeflying> hamo_alive_: 你在osx下玩过go没
<jusss> palomino|working: mom!!!
<hamo_alive_> freeflying: 木有...没那先进设备...不过据说很多问题，你遇到哪个了？
<freeflying> hamo_alive_: 暂时没，就问问你
<hamo_alive_> freeflying: 你也开始玩够浪了？
<freeflying> hamo_alive_: 这步现在不用在贵司搞云，就有时间学学了嘛
<hamo_alive_> freeflying: 而且居然换mac了... adam8157 快来拜土豪
<adam8157> hamo_alive_: rmbp哦, 土壕都走了, C社变成了屌丝公司
 * hamo_alive 哎...终究不能工作在土豪公司啊～～～
<adam8157> hamo_alive: 死活儿撵不上
<fengjian> help！
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 草 你终于来了 大坑货
<hamo_alive> yunfan: ...
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 乃们现在都是地道土壕好不
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 手骨折了啊
<fengjian> kai体好像很多子就是口
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 不能玩mc了啊
<fengjian> 这是马回事？
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 大骗子阿 我还没回家的时候你就忽悠哥 到现在 我都在家几个月了 都没见你上来玩 枉我还租了个ucloud的vps做server
<onlylove_> fengjian: 字体不全
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 真心骨折了啊
<fengjian> 是kai体的问题还是系统配置问题？
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 对了，我还想问你呢..
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 毛 你骨折能几个月？
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 给找个离线的登陆器啊
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 你回家了我也回家过年了啊...回来没多久就骨折了...现在还打着石膏呢
<freeflying> fengjian: 找 happyaron
<huntxu> hamo_alive: 你用多大的勁道和頻率才骨折
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 乃还在跟贵司的juju吗
<hamo_alive> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> freeflying: 拜rmbp
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 偶尔看看，坑太多，不如docker
<happyaron> freeflying fengjian: sudo apt-get purge fonts-arphic-ukai
<freeflying> huntxu: 屌丝机器
<hamo_alive> huntxu: 不需要多大的频率啊
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 拿真相来看 登陆器你要哪个版本的？ for linux?
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 恩，for linux
<freeflying> hamo_alive: docker和这货还不完全一个概念啊
<happyaron> freeflying fengjian: 这样就解决了。 ^_^
<freeflying> happyaron: 我不需要
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 我先要着，手好了才能玩
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 我说代码质量
<gfrog> hamo_alive: adam8157 happyaron 为了继续在土壕公司工作，乃们快变身土壕！
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 那怎么可以打字？
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 一只手啊
<freeflying> hamo_alive: docker的代码没看过
 * gfrog 哦， adam8157 不用变身…… 本身就是壕
<yunfan> hamo_alive: for linux的输入中文不能 这个是个大坑 没事还是切win玩吧
 * adam8157 给debian报bug中, reportbug真好用
<huntxu> hamo_alive: 那你最近都用左手了吧
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 话说贵司现在很多人在堆juju代码吧 gfrog
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 我木有win啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 換系統
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 据说有个这个：Hello! Minecraft Launcher？
<gfrog> freeflying: 毛线，昨天我们还在吐槽堆juju的都跑了
<hamo_alive> huntxu: 是啊
<hamo_alive> huntxu: 很灵活啊
 * hamo_alive juju这名字始终吐槽不能
<happyaron> freeflying: rmbp 壕肯定不需要
<happyaron> gfrog: 土了，豪不起来。
<jusss> hamo_alive: 怎么骨折的
<hamo_alive> jusss: 摔的...
<freeflying> gf
<palomino|working> ....
<freeflying> gfrog:  不至于吧
<jusss> gf…
<palomino|working> 我以为您的"gf"是在回答"<huntxu> hamo_alive: 那你最近都用左手了吧"这句..
<gfrog> hamo_alive: 你可以叫舅舅（juju）
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕阿荣
 * hamo_alive gf 啥意思？
<palomino|working> girl friend
<palomino|working> or.. gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 叔儿，莫调皮
<palomino|working> :D
<happyaron> gfrog: 土，不豪。你才壕。
<gfrog> freeflying: 坑爹啊。
<gfrog> happyaron: 毛线，屌丝得一逼，天天给人擦屁股。
<happyaron> gfrog: 我不是么？
 * hamo_alive ...
 * hamo_alive 擦屁股经验交流会？
<happyaron> hamo_alive: 你不是么？中间还插了个摔断腿？
<hamo_alive> happyaron: 据说乃现在常驻sogou了？
<happyaron> hamo_alive: 至少这周是，下周还不知道。
<gfrog> happyaron: 贵UE都是高大上。
<happyaron> gfrog: 毛线
<hamo_alive> gfrog: +1
<happyaron> gfrog: 还不是被派出去on site
<happyaron> gfrog: 和你没啥本质区别
<gfrog> happyaron: 可以调戏sogou的妹纸们嘛？
<palomino|working> 中腿要是摔断那太可怕了 happyaron
<hamo_alive> happyaron: on site好啊，各种好吃好喝好妹纸啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 今天有么有登录两遍？
<gfrog> happyaron: 你可以来我这试试，包你第二天就想闪
<nyfair> happyaron: 乃去企鹅了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 苦逼干活，都毛线。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 。。。
<happyaron> hamo_alive: 哪有好吃好喝。。。矿泉水管够。
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 反正乃们是高大上
<happyaron> nyfair: 没
<jusss> postfix stunnel用qq邮箱做relayhost 发不出去邮件，求解
<happyaron> nyfair: 在C社，被派去搜狗蹲几天。
<happyaron> gfrog: 毛线……
<gfrog> happyaron: 锤子
<freeflying> gfrog: juju最近有啥变化
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 你还很关心juju啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，我还在搞1.16.6呢，你说我能发现点啥。
<freeflying> gfrog: 我看maas也很搞啊，都没啥人贡献的
<gfrog> freeflying: 修了几个bug，我知道
<gfrog> freeflying: 跟ubuntu绑的太死，只有C社自己玩
<nyfair> happyaron: 贵社准备干嘛，手机输入法？
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 主要juju的理念不错
<happyaron> nyfair: 毛线，pc输入法
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 也是那种不说不知道的需求吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于台式机双显卡安装问题救教！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456536 小虾有一台台式机，现在显示器是接的独立显卡，准备安装ubuntu，但是只要选择安装后，就黑屏。是否是ubuntu不支持我的独显，必须要接到主板显卡上面安装才行？好象显卡是DVI输出的。N卡960
<^k^>  ─> 0GT 统计信息: 发表于 由 lonyer — 2014-03-14 16:14
<gfrog> nyfair: 我社准备跟sogou搅基
<freeflying> gfrog: maas组那几个人还狠轴，不太听得进去别人说得
<nyfair> happyaron: c社又准备自起炉灶了？这个我倒是支持，fcitx太烂了
<hamo_alive> nyfair: 貌似还是fcitx
<adam8157> gfrog: 你在给juju(巨菊)擦屁股  cc hamo_alive freeflying happyaron
<nyfair> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正我也不太看好maas
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 关键贵司不太会说故事，推销自己的东西
<gfrog> adam8157: 是啊，用了好几箱纸了
<nyfair> 还是fcitx，再加个拼音也没意思啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 还是fcitx的，但界面也独立开发了。
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 看docker这些搞得风生水起
<happyaron> nyfair: 支持搜狗皮肤
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 对啊...不过RH社进去搞机了
<nyfair> happyaron: 那棒子文日文繁中呢？
 * ofan yoooooooooooooooooooooooo
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 帽帽搀和后贵司又没戏了
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 不过docker下面那个lxc可是我司的人在维护哟
<fengjian> ok了。
<fengjian> 果然是kai体的问题。
<happyaron> nyfair: 繁体还是靠繁简转换，其他的不支持。
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 话说lxc现在发展如何啊，ns的东西都整进去了嘛
<huntxu> happyaron: 搜集用戶詞庫什麽的會在後台偷跑不
<hamo_alive> freeflying: ns? namespace?
<nyfair> happyaron: 支持搜狗云和帐号同步？
<huntxu> happyaron: 還有有什麽額外的依賴關係呢
<hamo_alive> freeflying: container基本胜出了
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 哦
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 所以以后就是container了
<gfrog> freeflying: 这些小日本太难缠了
<hamo_alive> freeflying: kvm被普遍认为太重
<happyaron> huntxu: 目前不会，也没特殊的额外依赖
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 虽然有个OSv，不过我不看好
<gfrog> hamo_alive: 还是有人用windows的
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 互联网公司container就很好啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 第一版应该没。
<gfrog> hamo_alive: 哆，竟然不看好我大OSv，这可是给kvm量身打造的
<hamo_alive> gfrog: 确实不看好
<huntxu> gfrog: 渣渣osv
<yunfan> nyfair: 没有了 就一遍登录
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 不是不能用 只是不能输入中文跟国内人玩很别扭
<gfrog> hamo_alive: huntxu OSv是kvm创始人离开RH之后专门做的啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 話說我還是沒找到好的mpls的書
<yunfan> 还好可以用那些作弊的工具 xray什么的
<hamo_alive> gfrog: 现在linux这么普及，搞一个新的系统，只支持java，支持C还要重新搞，能有多少人用啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 其实本来就没好书，下个月跟我去蹭听ie的课程吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 所以你看kvm沒成功幹過xen
<huntxu> gfrog: 太高大上
<gfrog> hamo_alive: 等着丫慢慢发展呗
<gfrog> hamo_alive: 当年xen那么火，还不是被kvm干掉了
<hamo_alive> gfrog: 我曾经试图给他加入golang的支持
<happyaron> huntxu: 你怎么干起这活了。
<happyaron> huntxu: 不是做那什么远程桌面盒子么。
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • ubuntu下make后面目标文件不能自动补全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456537 如题： 版本：Ubuntu 13.04 make版本：3.81 当前目录文件： neo@asterisk:~/check_log$ ll check_active_log* -rwxrwxr-x 1 neo neo 7962 Mar 14 15:51 check_active_log* -rw-r--r-- 1 neo neo 5297 Mar 14 15:51 check_active_log.c ls check+tab键可以
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.com/link?url=yGcGPDDVBoJ48G0y2F6gOiSYtZxDAduZ2U8pu--8-dvpchLsxV-a65tlIg8O-opG
<huntxu> happyaron: 閑的
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 克里米亚共和国新任总检察长Наталья Поклонска_利物浦队吧_百度贴吧
<hamo_alive> gfrog: 后来发现丫根本就 没给static binary留任何空间
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 可用过zerovm?
<gfrog> hamo_alive: lol
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 这是啥？
<huntxu> happyaron: 我不做盒子啊
<happyaron> huntxu: o
<liuhangbin> adam8157: hi, 有啥推荐的vps吗？给小企业用的，有几十万条商品信息吧，不过访问量估计比较小，每天2000以下
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 类似docker 不过更轻量
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 价位?
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 1500/月 以下吧
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 得国内吧
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 要不没法备案
<yunfan> adam8157: 东西可发货了？
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 好吧...也是container?
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 域名已经备案了
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 恩 但是是字节吗级别的
<adam8157> yunfan: not yet, 给你选的免税州 发货慢一点
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 备案这个东西, IP变了也得申报
<freeflying> hamo_alive: arm server上应该跑container
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 擦，这样啊，那还是国内吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 特拉华？ 我有点想买那个a8 apu的盒子孝敬父母了 不过看了华硕的那个chromebox也不错 有点难选
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 厄...这伙人真折腾...就不能把一个搞的完善点，非要搞一大堆
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 没办法，申请不到.com的域名，只能弄个.cn的
<adam8157> yunfan: OR
<yunfan> 我就想要个thread托管的container
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 土壕
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 为啥？
<nyfair> 公司vpn只有美帝的，求11区vpn
<yunfan> 把api调用都用动态链接提供 并且按这个调用次数和时间计费多好
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 就ARM那性能...
<adam8157> hamo_alive: 你要考虑他的立场
<adam8157> hamo_alive: 云忽悠
 * hamo_alive lol
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 以后去忽悠人在arm server上跑container
<happyaron> hamo_alive freeflying 他现在是arm忽悠了吧。
<yunfan> arm也有100core的吧
<yunfan> 阿不 那是mips
<adam8157> happyaron: 反正就是忽悠!
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 老司机带带我
<hamo_alive> yunfan: core不重要...tile还有1024核的呢
<yunfan> 现在的container是否可以在一个物理机器上暂停 然后迁移到另外一台物理机器上启动呢 adam8157
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 老司机带带我
<adam8157> yunfan: 可以吧
<nyfair> freeflying: 老司机带带我
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 做server还是有优势的  尤其是PAAS平台
<yunfan> iaas倒没什么了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你给我说哪个可以 我去找来看看
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 关键是arm的core太弱了
<adam8157> yunfan: 都可以...
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 也就做个存储控制新片
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 一个请求有什么大不了的 你想多了
<yunfan> hamo_alive: arm服务器的单core性能指标也还行 虽然不能跟intel那些比
<yunfan> 但是跟几年前的intel民用桌面的处理器比也还过得去
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 实际用差太远啦
<hamo_alive> yunfan: intel有vsyscall
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 你要考虑运营成本问题阿  便宜太多了
<hamo_alive> yunfan: arm啥都没有
<yunfan> 那上mips好了
<yunfan> arm的指令我看着就生气
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 省钱是另一方面，至少得能用啊
<palomino|working> ... yunfan
 * adam8157 你们不要对异构太痴迷...
<yunfan> adam8157: 拿一个给我看看 不要跑火车
<adam8157> yunfan: 我又不懂这么先进的技术
<yunfan> palomino|working: mips好多做路由的 对网络方面有优化嘛
<yunfan> adam8157: 哼
<palomino|working> :O
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hamo_alive> yunfan: 百度拿tilera做自研交换机，性能很好。但这货也就干这个
<palomino|working> 其实。。我对mips和arm的指令完全不会..x86也基本忘得差不多了
 * hamo_alive momo roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<huntxu> gfrog: http://www.amazon.cn/MPLS技术构架-Luc-De-Ghein/dp/B00817EVC2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1394786133&sr=8-2&keywords=mpls
<huntxu> gfrog: 是不是只有這本？
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.amazon.cn/MPLS -- unhandled responsein get head
<roylez> hamo_alive: 黑毛屙癞物
<gfrog> huntxu: 这本算是好的
 * hamo_alive ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 但是我翻了下看起来也不爽。
<gfrog> huntxu: 要不你看看juniper的书？
<yunfan> hamo_alive: mips又不是只有tilera那一个
<roylez> hamo_alive: 你的女神搞定没？
<yunfan> 不过现在mips也学arm搞一半word的指令了 就跟thumb那样
<huntxu> gfrog: 沒有搜到
<hamo_alive> yunfan: tilera不是mips...他自己的架构
<hamo_alive> roylez: 啥女神？
<gfrog> huntxu: 我看看，我记得有一本
<huntxu> gfrog: xxx體系結構那本你說過到後面都在講vpn對不？
<onlylove_> hamo_alive: hamo有女神了？天鹅否？
<roylez> hamo_alive: 天鹅肉女神
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 忘了……
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 那我记错了？ 我记得有个跟这名字差不多的 上百core的 用来做硬件防火墙的
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐有好事儿没
<gfrog> huntxu: 反正有一本大部分都是vpn
<happyaron> yunfan: cavium的？
<freeflying> gfrog: 果断上micro scooter
<roylez> adam8157: 木有啊
<happyaron> octeon
<freeflying> happyaron: calvium也上arm了
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。
<roylez> adam8157: 整个team裁员到只剩我一个啊
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<adam8157> roylez: 你运气这么差?
<roylez> adam8157: NetApp的合作的人，全裁光了啊
<gfrog> huntxu: MPLS-Enabled Applications
<happyaron> freeflying: 他们没必要绑死构架
<hamo_alive> roylez: 你不会要并入联想吧？
<freeflying> adam8157: 你俩假结婚壕了
<gfrog> huntxu: 这是juniper的
<yunfan> 忘了 但是我觉得和tile那个名字有点像  hamo_alive
<yunfan> happyaron:
<gfrog> freeflying: 你买了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 他已经有形婚对象了
<roylez> adam8157: 这要业绩多出众我才能留下来啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 球体验
<palomino|working> ..... roylez
<palomino|working> 都被你克死了啊 roylez
<yunfan> roylez: 你这么屌  公司为了你专门留下这个部门
<freeflying> gfrog: 等你买了体验
<freeflying>  lol
<adam8157> roylez: 没盒饭出众就是劣势
<roylez> yunfan: 是啊，基本上就这个意思了
<lainme> roylez: 因为他们知道就算不裁你，你也要走了
<huntxu> gfrog: http://www.amazon.cn/MPLS-Enabled-Applications-Emerging-Developments-and-New-Technologies-Minei-Ina/dp/0470665459/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1394786398&sr=8-2&keywords=MPLS-Enabled+Applications
<roylez> lainme: 他们不知道
<^k^> ⇪ ti: MPLS-Enabled Applications: Emerging Developments and New Technologies/Ina Minei-图书-亚马逊中国
<huntxu> gfrog: 居然真有
<huntxu> gfrog: 就是好貴
<yunfan> roylez: 估计是老总想抬举你 又怕大家不服气  所以干脆都裁完  这样只有你可以任命了
<adam8157> palomino|working: lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 有电子版，你要不？
<yunfan> roylez: 记得洗好菊花去报恩阿
<roylez> hamo_alive: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/444d7111jw1eeee61mfcbg20b406qb2a.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<huntxu> gfrog: 算了，pdf看不來
<roylez> yunfan: 你妹
<huntxu> gfrog: kpw版本便宜點的話我就去買
<hamo_alive> roylez: ...
 * hamo_alive 单手打字好纠结
<yunfan> roylez: 老总是女的话 记得带个penis pump
<roylez> hamo_alive: 有好事没？
<yunfan> hamo_alive: 那你撸管咋办？
<gfrog> huntxu: 找taobao代购
<gfrog> huntxu: 非常便宜
 * yunfan 谁帮你翻屏幕
<huntxu> gfrog: http://www.amazon.com/MPLS-Enabled-Applications-Developments-Technologies-Communications/dp/0470665459/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394786514&sr=8-1&keywords=MPLS-Enabled+Applications
<^k^> ⇪ ti: MPLS-Enabled Applications: Emerging Developments and New Technologies (Wiley Series on Communications Networking & Distributed Systems): Ina Minei, Julian Lucek: 9780470665459: Amazon.com: Books 价格:$56.68
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.linkedin.com/nhome/nus-redirect?url=http%3A%2F%2Fjobs%2Eredhat%2Ecom%2Fjob-search-results%2F%3Fdepartment%3D-1%26keywords%3DOpenStack&urlhash=yBFO&pos=2%3A1&trkToken=action%3DviewArticle%26pageKey%3Dmember-home%26contextId%3DMJGDv%2BtGWxMw7wMKXCsAAA%3D%3D%26isSponsored%3Dfalse%26distanceFromViewer%3D1%26nestedActorType%3Dlinkedin%3Acompany%26aggregationType%3Dnone%26isPublic%3Dtrue%26nestedActorId%3Dcompany%3A3545%
<freeflying> 26verbType%3Dlinkedin%3Acomment%26activityId%3Dactivity%3A5849885721208295424%26isDigested%3Dfalse%26nestedObjectType%3Dlinkedin%3Aarticle%26isFolloweeOfPoster%3Dfalse%26actorType%3Dlinkedin%3Amember%26nestedVerbType%3Dlinkedin%3Ashare%26nestedObjectId%3Darticle%3A7412084959958435121%26feedPosition%3D2%26actorId%3Dmember%3A3559381%26objectId%3Dactivity%3A5849874774482128896%26moduleKey%3Dhp_feed%26rowPosition%3D1%26objectType%3D&tev
<freeflying> =0&trk=object-title
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题 bad URI(is not URI?): http://www.linkedin.com/nhome/nus-redirect?url=http%3A%2F%2Fjobs%2Eredhat%2Ecom%2Fjob-search-results%2F%3Fdepartment%3D-1%26keywords%3DOpenStack&urlhash=yBFO&pos=2%3A1&trkToken=action%3DviewArticle%26pageKey%3Dmember-home%26contextId%3DMJGDv%2BtGWxMw7wMKXCsAAA%3D%3D%26isSponsored%3Dfalse%26distanceFromViewer%3D1%26nestedActorType%3Dlink
<^k^>  ─> edin%3Acompany%26aggregationType%3Dnone%26isPublic%3Dtrue%26nestedActorId%3Dcompany%3A3545%
<huntxu> gfrog: 200+rmb，還好
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，被截断了……
<imtxc> hamo_alive: 壕你来了
<palomino|working> 好长的链接。。 freeflying
<gfrog> huntxu: 找代购啊，1羊一本吧。
<roylez> 狒狒渣
<huntxu> gfrog: 哪來這麽便宜的？全新？
<gfrog> huntxu: kpw版
<roylez> palomino|working: http://people.csail.mit.edu/prentice/entries/desk_chair.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ La-Z-Bro-gramming
<huntxu> gfrog: 那估計是盜版吧 =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: taobao有卖的，不知道他们怎么搞的，好像能破解
<gfrog> huntxu: 显然
 * hamo_alive momo imtxc 
<hamo_alive> roylez: 有好事啊，手骨折了
<huntxu> gfrog: 我買了下載了復制出來就可以拷給其他人啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 太便宜的書，沒動力看
<hamo_alive> huntxu: 壕
<huntxu> gfrog: 得貴了，你才會覺得要對得起價錢
<palomino|working> ... roylez
<roylez> hamo_alive: 搞毛搞的？
<hamo_alive> roylez: 坠落
<palomino|working> 我想要那个emperor椅子 roylez
<gfrog> huntxu: 球share cc freeflying
<huntxu> roylez: 擼的一定是
<roylez> palomino|working: 磨完10w斤黄豆20w斤绿豆就给你买
<palomino|working> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/265/265767.htm roylez
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ 敢败一个吗？价值30万的“帝王蝎”电脑椅-MWE,Emperor,帝王,电脑椅-驱动之家
<freeflying> gfrog: RH招OS开发，乃去把
<freeflying> gfrog: share啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 我对OS无爱啊叔儿
<gfrog> freeflying: huntxu 要买高价书share给咱们
<gfrog> freeflying: 快给他点个赞
<huntxu> gfrog: 我是不會支持盜版行為的
<freeflying> huntxu: +1
<gfrog> huntxu: 你share给我们之后可以自己删掉，保证有一份copy就好，lol
<huntxu> gfrog: =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
<huntxu> gfrog: 不過老美的kpw普遍偏貴，但是質量比國內的好點
<gfrog> huntxu: 那显然。
<yunfan> huntxu: 想知道你看电影是怎么付费的
<gfrog> huntxu: 换ipad看书吧骚年。
<gfrog> huntxu: pdf也通吃。
<huntxu> yunfan: 電影院，下了線的上優酷和CCTV6
<gfrog> freeflying: 对了叔儿，搞goodreader没？ 阅读利器啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 或者pdf expert
<yunfan> huntxu: 优酷好像并不都是官方提供的吧
<roylez> gfrog: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/ceed5d9atw1eee9f4ioydj20k80qz0xj.jpg
<freeflying> gfrog: 好久之前买过
<yunfan> huntxu: 看来在版权问题上 你的态度不过是 君子远疱厨而已哈
<freeflying> gfrog: 都忘了
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/547fa560jw1eee9c10jszg20cm073u10.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • libpcap 初次接触，遇到问题啊，求救！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456538 先上代码： #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <time.h> #include <netinet/in.h> #include <pcap.h> /* 4字节的IP地址 */ typedef struct ip_address{ u_char byte1; u_char byte2; u_char byte3; u_char byte4; }ip_address; /* IPv4 首部
<^k^>  ─> */ typedef struct ip_header{ u_char ver_ihl; // 版本 (4 bits) + 首部长度 (4 bits) u_char tos; // 服务类型(Type of service) u_short tlen; // 总长(Total length) u_short i …
<roylez> huntxu: http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=USD&to=CNY&view=1Y
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ XE.com - USD/CNY Chart
<roylez> huntxu: 气势如虹
<adam8157> roylez: "隔壁老王患有怪癖，好几回只穿着一条底裤出现在我家衣柜里，因此我们邻里之间相处并不愉快。直到今天，儿子上学路上出了车祸，急需RH型血的时候，老婆一个电话他就从单位赶到医院给我儿子输血。我觉得人性最美的时刻，莫过于此。"
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<roylez> adam8157: 这种弱智的笑话有意思不？
<nyfair> http://hayabusa3.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/news/1394778067/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ クリミアの新しい検事総長が美人すぎる
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1077910
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ lol:-) 第三季 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！
<yunfan> roylez: 这有啥意思  不如去 /r/gonewild
<nyfair> roylez: 年纪轻轻的去a站干嘛
 * hamo_alive 中枪
 * hamo_alive 正在A站看日本科学技术
<yunfan> 日文看不懂
<huntxu> gfrog: pdf看著累，而且pad屏幕閃
<yunfan> 不过说明书能看明白大概怎么用  额
<adam8157> yunfan: 反正他看的不说话
<yunfan> 该死的 日本人干嘛要改文字
<gfrog> huntxu: 你能看出来pad屏幕闪？ 拜服
<yunfan> 要是日本人一直用汉字多好  大陆这边只能看着干瞪眼
<huntxu> yunfan: 優酷有官方提供的那些，而且越來出來的速度越快了
<huntxu> gfrog: 閃是閃眼睛的意思
<yunfan> huntxu: 你少糊弄我 我就买了个优酷会员账户  许多电影都没
<gfrog> huntxu: ……
<yunfan> 连我想单独付钱买都不行
<huntxu> yunfan: 沒說最近上映的啊。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 幼儿科普系列
<roylez> nyfair: 大叔没压力
<yunfan> roylez: 那个 /r/gonewild里不少爷爷级的 在看人家16-30岁的脱衣服
<yunfan> Guest49582: 可有好刀推荐？
<huntxu> yunfan: 優酷會員有什麽不一樣？
<yunfan> huntxu: 有一些电影是 如果不是会员要单独买  是会员直接看  然后会员跳广告  还有一些电影会员打折
<nyfair> 11区不是有个unlockyouku么
<huntxu> yunfan: 貌似迅雷的電影更新要快點
<nyfair> 难道不是0daydown么
<yunfan> huntxu: 你都用迅雷了 还立牌坊说抵制盗版？
<yunfan> 额 阳江的跑了
<nyfair> yunfan: 迅雷电影大多都是正版的
<yunfan> 哥就问个刀就吓走了
<huntxu> yunfan: 我沒用迅雷啊，我只是在地鐵上看到迅雷看看的廣告
<yunfan> nyfair: 怎么个正版法
<nyfair> yunfan: 就是主页上推送的那些都是正版的
<yunfan> nyfair: 他又不是只能看那些
<yunfan> 他推送的那些 许多地方都能看
<yunfan> 其实我觉得坏就坏在当初用免费看起了个坏头
<jusss> nyfair: 那海盗湾上的就不是正版了？
<yunfan> 结果搞得大家只能免费提供服务 就没钱买近期的正版了
<nyfair> yunfan: 当然看表面啦，其他东西都是网友提供保留在服务器里的
<yunfan> 看netflix收费就好多了
<nyfair> yunfan: 度娘免费，qq旋风基本也等同于免费，现在只有渣雷收费好伐
<yunfan> 阿 对了 想起来昨天上youtube 有个广告是 30刀一个月  4G无限流量
<freeflying> hamo_alive: osx上用docker就是蛋疼
<yunfan> nyfair: p阿 是你自己不用收费好吧  旋风也有会员的
<hamo_alive> freeflying: of cause
<yunfan> 不是旋风 是另外个企鹅出的看电影的  豆瓣跟他们还有合作  那建议还是我跟豆瓣电影提的
<nyfair> yunfan: 如果你是屌丝，光离线下载是不用会员的
<yunfan> 企鹅的一个月20快
<yunfan> 优酷的15
<yunfan> nyfair: 我不大想看盗版 有时候只是被逼的 因为想付钱都没地方付 我懒得去电影院
<jusss> yunfan: nyfair ，那些会和谐某些画面吗
<yunfan> 电影院要么是凌晨那种贵烂时间 要么是人特多的时候播放  这两者都是我不喜欢的时间段
<hamo_alive> freeflying: docker以前只支持ubuntu的
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 因为要用aufs
<hamo_alive> freeflying: RH加了 device mapper, 才支持了rhel
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 这货还在用啊
<hamo_alive> freeflying: 你说aufs?
<nyfair> yunfan: 这几年有良心电影？
<nyfair> 电影越来越烂，动画越来越肉，音乐越来越俗
<freeflying> hamo_alive: 是啊
 * nyfair 要克里米亚检查长
<hamo_alive> freeflying: aufs还好吧...不过现在在搞btrfs和zfs snapshot的支持，以后这个就方便了
<adam8157> roylez: nyfair palomino|working hamo_alive http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/3f905368e706762.jpg
<palomino|working> lol,看过
<yunfan> nyfair: 就图一乐而已
<yunfan> 比如大闹天宫我一直想看  差点就打算去电影院看了 结果他妈的大过年的在电影院放 我这里怎么可能大年初一去电影院
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 我同事给大闹天宫打1分..
<yunfan> 我无所谓 就想看看特技怎么弄
<yunfan> 现在好莱坞不是用云计算渲染这些特技么 先看看以后什么pattern 以后改行也方便点
<jusss> 求入行
<yunfan> computer vision
<yunfan> 也许将来拍电影只需要美工 程序员 和编剧就可以了
<palomino|working> ....
<yunfan> 编剧就是导演 场景角色美工做素材 最后程序员负责各种实现
<yunfan> 还可以作成交互式的
<yunfan> 还能放网上给粉丝参观用
<ToaNii> 有人给php5装过sqlite3的支持么？
<adam8157> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjg0NjA2OTM2.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjg0NjA2OTM2.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<yunfan> ToaNii: 默认就应该有阿
<yunfan> 好多年前我还用php的时候 就到处找php5的免费空间 关键就想用那个sqlite
<ToaNii> yunfan:我这里有台服务器最开始不是我配置的，不支持sqlite_open()，然后我装了php5-sqlite，但是似乎还是不行。
<yunfan> 现在无所谓了 是该想个法子弄点基于http的隧道来玩玩
<yunfan> ToaNii: 你装了以后还得在配置里开启阿
<yunfan> 如果你是linux的php 好像不是默认开启的
<ToaNii> yunfan: 是设置extension_dir么？
<yunfan> ToaNii: 不是 开启他
<yunfan> ToaNii: 你弄个 phpinfo的页面看看 是否开启了
<yunfan> 现在php应该可以统一用 pdo去打开sqlite把
<ToaNii> SQLite3 module version 和 Library有
<ToaNii> sqlite3.extension._dir no value
<ToaNii> 问题是我在网上好像没看到有人说应该把这个参数指向哪里
 * adam8157 AC/DC - Live Wire
<yunfan> ToaNii: 你给我个地址看看 那些信息
<ToaNii> yunfan: 内网的...
<yunfan> ToaNii: [
<ToaNii> 算了我先自己再看看吧
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我就不适宜买东西啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你又怎么来
<yunfan> 买了啥 imtxc
<imtxc> onlylove_: 还是那个相机啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我这几天研究从play下载官方apk
<imtxc> yunfan: 买了个相机，坏的，他们还不给退不给换
<onlylove_> imtxc: 国内代理的太恶心，要钱
<onlylove_> imtxc: 315哦
<imtxc> onlylove_: 明天去他们店里
<onlylove_> imtxc: 他们不敢的，直接打12315，让泥坑出名
<imtxc> onlylove_: 不知道该怎么办了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 旺旺把我拉黑了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你这个直接打泥坑的保修电话，既然有检测报告了，让泥坑修
<imtxc> onlylove_: 不给换货的话他们只在电话里面说
<imtxc> onlylove_: 买来才一天
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36556506114   这个买一个用来装各种电子产品如何？
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ Redalex特工腋下ipad背包 单双肩防盗战术男手机户外 隐形钱包邮-淘宝网 价格:45.00 - 65.00
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你这找泥坑
<yunfan> imtxc: 哪家？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你坑死活不管
 * gfrog 妈蛋，怒了，回邮件骂人
<onlylove_> imtxc: 淘宝什么的没意思
<imtxc> yunfan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.18.GakYMP&id=35773575012&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 限时促销 Nikon/尼康 D7000套机(18-140mm)18-140VR套机 正品行货 尼康开发的新型 DX格式 CMOS图像感应器和图像处理器——EXPEED 2 可拍摄出优质高清晰图像 .相机小巧、优雅，拍摄更真实、使用更灵活 .全新2,016像素RGB测光感应器 .全新39点自动对焦系统 .数码动画录制和全高清动画编辑 价格
<^k^>  ─> :7100.00 - 8400.00 元
<arch> gdb错误：warning: Could not load shared library symbols for linux-vdso.so.1.
<arch> Do you need "set solib-search-path" or "set sysroot"?
<imtxc> onlylove_: 泥坑什么都不管，之让找经销商
<imtxc> onlylove_: 打他们电话他们说400电话只解决技术问题，任何售前售后问题都不解决
<yunfan> imtxc: 叫你装逼  我花6k买个brix 是生产工具  你买个这东西
<imtxc> yunfan: 我买给我爹的啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 不可能把  尼康也是大公司呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 天猫这商家也死活不给换
<yunfan> imtxc: 你爹为何好这口？
<yunfan> 不给换找淘宝举报阿
<onlylove_> imtxc: 打爆马云电话
<imtxc> 说是没货，但是我用另一个号加他们问有没有，他们说有，今天就能发
<yunfan> 也可以找消协举报 现在他们正愁找不到人开刀呢
<imtxc> onlylove_: 不行啊，不给换的话他们不在旺旺上说
<imtxc> onlylove_: 马云只认旺旺记录
<onlylove_> imtxc: 12315什么的，正是现在，不用管，直接12315
<yunfan> 我记得以前在帝都碰到中介纠纷 直接打一个什么办公室电话 立刻那边中介就服软了
<yunfan> 这帮奸商都怕政府那帮人
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你今天能打通12315 我吃了你的电话
<onlylove_> imtxc: 那明天
<imtxc> onlylove_: 明天我猜更难
<imtxc> 谁有维权的路子，给我指条明路吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 你特么不能用两个旺旺  一个问他换不换 他说没有货 另一个用旺旺问他什么时候发货
<imtxc> yunfan: 我说了，他们不说不换的话
<imtxc> yunfan: 在旺旺上他们不说不换的话
<yunfan> imtxc: 他们原话是什么
<imtxc> yunfan: 什么都没有啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 直接不理我了
<yunfan> imtxc: 那不回你也是可以举报的阿
<imtxc> yunfan: 不知道怎么举报
<yunfan> imtxc: 淘宝举报的链接还是很明显把
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在天猫完全是向着卖家
<imtxc> yunfan: 淘宝有
<imtxc> yunfan: 天猫没有
<yunfan> imtxc: 你别管他向不向  你先举报 天猫不受理那连他们一起告
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你要是有两个号的话，两个号的记录一起给马云
<yunfan> imtxc: http://service.tmall.com/support/tmall/tmallHelp.htm?spm=3.7095809.a2226mz.38.Oc03Zz#  看左边 有个大大的叫做“举报”的一级分类
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 帮助中心-天猫Tmall.com-上天猫，就购了
<yunfan> imtxc: 要我帮你把尿不
<onlylove_> imtxc: 一个说有，一个说没，在打自己脸的行为马云要是不管，就问候马云全家
<yunfan> 然后你还可以上来往去宣传这事
<yunfan> 现在那上面人少  而且淘宝的员工比例大
<imtxc> yunfan: 唉
<yunfan> imtxc: 去做
<jlzhang> freeflying: 我用的是debian jessie的。
<onlylove_> imtxc: 墨迹侠！
<jlzhang> freeflying: 对ubuntu无爱……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用 EasyBCD 硬盘安装出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456539 新文档.pdf用 EasyBCD 硬盘安装。安装不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 llc2816 — 2014-03-14 17:21
<yunfan> jlzhang: 放心 这里没几个用ubuntu的 除了我
<jlzhang> yunfan: ubuntu适合不想折腾的deb系用户
<onlylove_> imtxc: 顺便说句，据说售后最好的电商是京东
<freeflying> jlzhang: 别眼高手低了
 * yunfan ubuntu不折腾用户 专折腾开发者
<monkeycui> onlylove_:京东售后好么？？
<wych> 谁说ubuntu 不折腾用户了 一堆ppa 看着就烦
<wych> monkeycui:  挺好的
<yunfan> ppa不是用户用的
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我墨迹啥了么
<onlylove_> monkeycui: 好不好不知道，反正零投诉
<onlylove_> imtxc: 赶紧投诉什么的
<imtxc> onlylove_: 明天去他们店里，我一个人是不敢去了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 投诉无门
<imtxc> onlylove_: 天猫客服只告诉我让我退款
 * adam8157 Ubuntu 14.04不错哦
<imtxc> onlylove_: 说3个工作日后他们介入， 9-15 个工作日有进度
<imtxc> adam8157: 当哥，果然不是那家转运的问题，是我RP问题。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> adam8157: 我怎么有预感我要连累你们
<adam8157> imtxc: 没事儿, 手表不给你了
<adam8157> imtxc: 裤子大小也合适
 * adam8157 cool
<imtxc> adam8157: 我担心你啥都收不到啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 裤子短了吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 都是32l
<imtxc> 我的30啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 你翻log去, 买了之后你发现有30的
<jlzhang> freeflying: 请问你对别人问的问题都是一句"去用ubuntu"吗？
<freeflying> jlzhang: 对你这种折腾的问题一般都是
<imtxc> 还真是
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总，我错了，我应该买微单
<freeflying> imtxc: 你买单反了？
<jlzhang> freeflying: 那真对的起你头上的这顶帽子，哈哈
<imtxc> freeflying: 说多了都是泪
<imtxc> freeflying: 买了，现在维权呢
<freeflying> imtxc: 哎，不听老人言啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 微单的af不好用一样这样
<onlylove_> imtxc: 问题在于你买相机的商家
<jlzhang> freeflying: 还是你区分折腾的界限是什么呢？
<freeflying> jlzhang: 都这年代了，你还在为啥字体在整显然就是折腾
<freeflying> jlzhang: 真想折腾就该用google自己去找
<freeflying> onlylove_: 谁告诉你微单af不好用了啊
<freeflying> onlylove_: 试试奥记的 em-5
<jlzhang> freeflying: 我觉得，学习Linux不就是在折腾么？
<onlylove_> freeflying: 那单反的af就应该不好用？明显质量问题
<imtxc> freeflying: 他的意思是我要是买的坏的em-5
<onlylove_> freeflying: 他买了坏的相机，什么单反微单卡片，都一样
<freeflying> onlylove_: 有些机器对焦就是不咋地啊
<onlylove_> jlzhang: 学习linux折腾是为了以后不着疼
<gfrog> adam8157: 对我U不报太大希望。14.04肯定会带Icehouse，肯定还是bug满地
<jlzhang> freeflying: 这里不是linux技术方面的irc吗？
<onlylove_> freeflying: 那泥坑对焦不好你信么，问题在于，他根本就不对焦
<jlzhang> freeflying: 难道我来错了？
 * gfrog 不开心。撤退。
<onlylove_> freeflying: 不是对焦不好，是不对焦
<adam8157> gfrog: 反正我debian...
<freeflying> onlylove_: 也不是所有的机器都不好
<freeflying> gfrog: 回盛京啊
<jlzhang> freeflying: 谁不是折腾字体过来的，折腾了以后来能更加了解linux的渲染机制呀
<freeflying> adam8157: 你的逼格骤然上升啊
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove_> freeflying: 但是他现在退换货有问题
<monkeycui> 关注一下 淘宝这个也18号开始 可以申请转运
<freeflying> jlzhang: 来，给我们说说linux下字体渲染是咋回事情
<adam8157> freeflying: =,=
<gfrog> freeflying: 回毛。练车，没时间回啊
<jlzhang> freeflying: 请自行google去
<freeflying> gfrog:来这边请你吃饭
<imtxc> gfrog: 滑板车还需要练么
<gfrog> freeflying: 不去。忙
<freeflying> gfrog: 带上炉子，我们去河边BBQ
<freeflying> adam8157: ^^
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 怎么少了好多东西？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456540 如图？jt.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2014-03-14 18:08
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕的日子真逍遥
<gfrog> imtxc: 不用，瞬间上脚
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<jlzhang> fre
<gfrog> freeflying: 要不我明天骑车去贵别墅？
<freeflying> gfrog: 蛋蛋的别墅
<onlylove_> 贵别墅……
<freeflying> gfrog: 来吧
<onlylove_> adam8157: 有别墅了都？
<adam8157> onlylove_: 一块砖都没有
<jlzhang> freeflying: 我觉得这里的其他用户都很有爱。
<jlzhang> freeflying: 这也是我喜欢待这的缘故。
<adam8157> 下班!
<jlzhang> freeflying: 如果你经常对其他用户冷嘲热讽的，这里会越来越待不住人的。
<onlylove_> adam8157: [18:13] <@freeflying> gfrog: 蛋蛋的别墅
<adam8157> jlzhang: ... 玩笑而已 别当真
<imtxc> 侯总做了啥事儿
<imtxc> jlzhang: 来，啥问题帮你看看
<onlylove_> 不知道
<onlylove_> imtxc: 哦，我知道了，字体的问题
 * gfrog 撤退。
<onlylove_> imtxc: [18:10] <@freeflying> jlzhang: 来，给我们说说linux下字体渲染是咋回事情
<onlylove_> imtxc: 这句
<jlzhang> 没事，是我一时冲动了……
<jlzhang> freeflying的处理方式也不失为一种对新人很好的方式
<jlzhang> 只是不适合我
<jlzhang> 下班了，88
<imtxc> 额
<onlylove_> imtxc: 想办法退货现在
<onlylove_> imtxc: 然后去随便一个正规店面买
<onlylove_> imtxc: 天猫是不是没发票
<imtxc> onlylove_: 有的
<imtxc> onlylove_: 明天跟同事一起去他们店里
<onlylove_> imtxc: 多带几个人
<imtxc> onlylove_: 又不是去打架
<onlylove_> imtxc: 做好打架的准备
<onlylove_> imtxc: 让他们知道，不给退换就准备挨打
<imtxc> onlylove_: 明天315
<imtxc> onlylove_: 估计工商的人都不在
<onlylove_> imtxc: 明天315旺旺都敢拉黑你
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你怕什么
<onlylove_> imtxc: 大不了让尼康再出名一次
<onlylove_> imtxc: 尼康这又不是第一次
<onlylove_> imtxc: 老早的时候尼康就因为保修还是啥被投诉过一次，当时电脑报报道这件事，标题是，哥们，离尼康远点
<imtxc> onlylove_: ....
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不知道几年前的事情了，老黄历，就和华硕那次给人用工程CPU一样（这事到现在不知道真假）
<onlylove_> imtxc: http://blog.gxsky.com/blog.php?id=31206
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ [转]哥们儿，离尼康远点 - 傲木的博客 - 时空博客
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不过当时的电脑报，已经变小报了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 06年，快10年了
<nyfair> 校友校友，明天去哪家店？
<netsnail> Swift Board 好用吗？有人在用吗？
<nyfair> ä½ 
<roylez> nyfair: 赞
<netsnail> 找不到地方买
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1083826
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 全球首只3D打印肯德基“鸡腿”——你敢吃吗？ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 谷人稀和G婊，哪个名字更合适？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你就消停点吧，自己喜欢哪个就哪个
<nyfair> http://staticbbs.acfun.tv/Images/Upload2/Images/2014-03-14/3d5886d4-1520-440d-96ca-f8deb67934c9.jpg
<onlylove_> 403的图你发的什么劲
<freeflying> nyfair: 腐女出去找个宅男爽一下吧
<onlylove_> freeflying: 候总现在在哪个城市？
<onlylove_> freeflying: 我主要是想问，明天那个创客空间的活动去否
<nyfair> 比尔盖茨有710亿美刀 换成人民币的话大概是4260亿
<nyfair> 中彩票的话一周一期的不上税500万  一年52期 共中2.6亿
<nyfair> 4260亿除以2.6亿 约等于1638 现在是2014年减掉1638
<nyfair> 等于公元376年 也就是你要从东晋太元元年  中奖中到现在才有这么多
<nyfair> 知道什么叫贫富差距么
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你每次就买一注吗，你能保证每次都有500万吗？
<onlylove_> nyfair: so你这个推理是不合理的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 而且你不知道宋朝时候中国的经济是什么样子的
<huntxu> nyfair: 你應該舉例，幹到部長，一年100億，也得活多42年，才有他的數
<onlylove_> huntxu: 请查下宋朝人均GDP，没错，人均
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装EPSON打印机的一点心得 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456541 先说一下我的安装环境：联想电脑台式机win7系统，路由器是华硕N14U，笔记本电脑是dell，12。04的ubuntu，打印机是epson EPL-2600L，打印机是连在路由器上的，作网络打印，win7系统很容易安装打印驱动，到华
<sevk>  ─> 硕网站上下载一个打印程序就可以了，不多说了。ubuntu是不能认出EPL-2600L的，只有EPL-2600，但是这个驱动是不能驱动2600L的，通过在其他网 …
<huntxu> onlylove_: 人數統計都不准的年代，gdp還能準？
<onlylove_> huntxu: 准不准且不说，宋朝是中国经济最强大的时代，当时整个地球无人能敌
<onlylove_> huntxu: 虽然宋朝一直被北方侵略
<huntxu> onlylove_: 和比爾蓋茨的錢多有毛線關係？
<onlylove_> huntxu: 那样和彩票又有毛线关系，如果从东晋开始算？本身经济就在波动，每次都500万现在软妹币？
<huntxu> onlylove_: 那只是用今天的每次500m來計算要多少年而已
<huntxu> onlylove_: 要說推論不合理，你應該說，東晉還沒有福利彩票
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手在ubuntu gnome14.04上软件中心的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456542 好多软件都显示“在universe源中可用”。点击“使用此源”后，就显示网络连接不正常。怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 绘影Sonic — 2014-03-14 19:35
<onlylove_> huntxu: 我更想不明白的是，为啥不是往后推而是往前推
<onlylove_> huntxu: 她完全可以说，要到36xx年嘛
<huntxu> onlylove_: =.= 一定有376年，不一定有36xx年啊
<huntxu> onlylove_: 哪天小行星過來了什麽的
<huntxu> 呸呸呸
<onlylove_> huntxu: 咱可以不这样不……
<huntxu> onlylove_: 我呸掉了
<onlylove_> huntxu: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38633
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 恐龙是被暗物质杀死的？
<onlylove_> huntxu: 根据这个结论，还需要很久很久很久
<huntxu> 密度为每平方光年一个太阳质量
<huntxu> 這個密度單位太屌了
<onlylove_> huntxu: 平方……不对吧，立方好点
<huntxu> 什麽g/cm^3什麽的弱暴了
<huntxu> onlylove_: 我也覺得，應該是筆誤吧
 * huntxu 下班！
<onlylove_> 下班下班
 * maplebeats 上班
<maplebeats> 蛋壕怎么走了
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • meld 也做版本控制生意了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456543 05.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-03-14 20:45
<leeeee> test
<^k^> leeeee:点点点.  21:47 
<leeeee> ^k^: 你好啊 →→
<^k^> leeeee, 您好！  21:48 
<leeeee> ^k^: 你多大呀
<^k^> leeeee, 19。  21:49 
<leeeee> ^k^: 天啦 好小啊你 快叫姐
<^k^> leeeee, 很高兴听到这个。  21:50 
<leeeee> ^k^: 小屁孩
<freeflying> leeeee: 大周末晚上不出去玩
<^k^> leeeee, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  21:50 
<leeeee> freeflying: 我从不晚上出去玩啊。。有啥好玩的 累死了
<leeeee> ^k^: 你有不喜欢的东西么 我很好奇
<freeflying>  leeeee看来是乖孩子
<leeeee> freeflying: 晚上有啥好玩的？
<^k^> leeeee, 我相信你。  21:52 
<leeeee> ^k^: 你相信我什么。。
<^k^> leeeee, 我读的乐趣。  21:53 
<perr_> ^k^: 你2吗?
<^k^> perr_, 谢谢你告诉我。  21:54 
<leeeee> ^k^: ==
<^k^> leeeee, 休息一下..  21:54 
<leeeee> ^k^: 你讲个笑话吧
<^k^> leeeee, 什么，当你越过了舞蹈和柠檬你得到什么？  21:55 
<leeeee> ^k^: 理解能力有限 不懂 。。
<^k^> leeeee, 你相信这是更好单干？  21:56 
<leeeee> 行了 你自己玩吧 姐姐走了 白白
<jusss> ofan: 我竟然被holmes和chat.freenode.net ban了
<perr> holmes是干嘛的?
<leeeee> jusss：我今天也非常幸运地站了一整天哦 还一直在走哦
<jusss> leeeee: 走还好，我是没怎么的动
<jusss> leeeee: 今天干啥去了走一天
<jusss> perr: holmes.freenode.net 伦敦的服务器
<jusss> perr: sherlock holmes
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  22:06 
<bokuno> if [ $i=1 ]; then echo 'xxx'; fi 请问为什么这个判断条件显示一直是成立的呢，在bash里面？
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 戏弄^k^ 远不如戏弄alicebot。
<quininer> 是=还是==
<breeze_growing> 我每次看到microcai 都十分羡慕他。
<breeze_growing> 看其人气高的，有四五个模仿者。
<quininer> 0。0
<bokuno> quininer: =和== 都不行，bash里面貌似只用一个=来判断两边是不是相等
<quininer> 好吧= =其实我不了解bash
<breeze_growing>   if [ $i=1 ]; then echo 'xxx'; fi
<leeeee> jusss: 闵行那么的交大招聘 我擦 远还不说 真的是坑 活活累一天
<breeze_growing> 请问最后那个fi是做什么用的？
<piggybox> end of if
<leeeee> breeze_growing: 请不要讲我听不懂的东西
<bokuno> 和if配套使用，来结束 if的
<breeze_growing> piggybox: thank you.
<breeze_growing> bokuno: 哦 如果要是有case这个语句的话 那么就用esac来结束case语句咯？
<jusss> leeeee: 我明天去遵义南路5号
<jusss> leeeee: 貌似在长宁区
<jusss> breeze_growing: 高中生？
<perr> 同去,同去..
<bokuno> breeze_growing: 貌似是的
<jusss> perr: 你也去？
<perr> 我是说你俩
<perr> 我在山东...
<breeze_growing> jusss: 惭愧 不是的。
<phantomer> 应该是大学生
<perr> ? jusss 貌似比 leeeee 小不少
<quininer> =-=
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 我正在翻查哪句话是我讲给你，而你又听不懂的。
<jusss> breeze_growing: 那就是初中生or小学生？
<leeeee> perr: 人家可是才大四的小弟弟好吧
<leeeee> breeze_growing: 就是你说我还不如逗那个@#￥%……&*
<breeze_growing> jusss: 不要揭我的伤疤了吧。
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 哦 没什么 一个聊天机器人而已。
<jusss> perr: 我估计比她大
<quininer> 高端= =
<leeeee> 不会的 我绝对是你姐
<jusss> 我上学晚
<jusss> 而且比较笨留级比较多
<perr> 那就安啦,同去
<jusss> leeeee: 你几几年
<quininer> bokuno: if [ -f $i=1]
<quininer> 加上-f看看
<perr> leeeee: 告诉他你是50的
<jusss> 据说有个叫yoda的 3==a
<jusss> 不过貌似没见人用过
<jusss> 错了，见过
<microcai> leeeee:  ?!?!?! 大家快来看，这里有个秀吉
<quininer> - -我错了
<bokuno> quininer: -f 是什么 功能，加了后貌似变成恒不成立了，和刚才相反了
<quininer> 是的，我看错了
<quininer> $i = 1
<quininer> 中间要有空格
<lalaluluprince> ruby?
<quininer> bash
<leeeee> ？？？ 秀吉是啥？
<quininer> 其实以前都没用过bash啊
<quininer> 就是你
<bokuno> quininer: 是的，的确是要有空格，加空格后流程就能走下去了。。。多谢
<jusss> leeeee: 非男非女 特指伪娘
<quininer> 不客气。。还是Python看着舒服
<jusss> py的缩进…
<quininer> 缩进不好么。。
<perr> leeeee: 秀吉,你好..
<jusss> 第一次学py，用了tab缩进，编译五次错误，然后就没有然后了
<quininer> python还要编译啊
<m3mcpy> tab喜欢用4个空格大小
<quininer> tab一般是8个空格吧
<m3mcpy> 看个人喜好吧
<quininer> 凡是Python党都改成4个了
<jusss> s/，编译/，执行
<quininer> 0.0
<m3mcpy> python 有很多库很好玩
<quininer> =-= 比如
<m3mcpy> pygame, twisted, beautifulsoup
<m3mcpy> 。。。
<quininer> 我喜欢pyqt, bottle, lxml
<m3mcpy> bottle好用不
<mk3548208> 用python写了个单线程服务器，性能很不错，目前在改一些小bug
<m3mcpy> github 不？
<quininer> irc放一会，马上就被各种登陆退出刷屏了
<quininer> bottle还可以啊
<mk3548208> m3mcpy, 对我说？
<m3mcpy> 是的
<quininer> 不过其实比起别的框架没什么优势
<mk3548208> m3mcpy, 可能要吃点，我主要用来写web框架的，目前在调试框架中，弄好了就github
<m3mcpy> quininer ,我觉得用twisted的人貌似很少，网上搜得到的东西不多
<quininer> 用twisted的算多了吧
<quininer> 至少比bottle多。。
<m3mcpy> 搜国内的不多，应该比bottle多
<netsnail> Swift Board 哪里能买？
<quininer> bottle基本上是什么都没有，所以都是瞎写的
<quininer> 还是django方便
<m3mcpy> bottle 不懂，不过觉得python 的库感觉很容易上手，非常简洁，d
<quininer> 是啊
<mk3548208> http文件上传协议这里的处理很棘手呀，我想了很久也没有把文件最后的\r\n在上传的过程中一次处理掉
<quininer> 没有库吗？
<m3mcpy> 同问
<mk3548208> 什么库我都没用
<quininer> 我记得有个库用来转换的
<mk3548208> 反正我在框架中有个move_upload_file接口，在调用这个函数时，就可以把\r\n去掉
<quininer> =-=
<mk3548208> 本来想了个法子可以让数据库查询也是异步的，python manual多进程中队列可以共享内存的，但是我试了不行，当然，示范代码可以，我打印了队列的地址，发现地址不同，不知道什么原因
<quininer> @.@如此高端
<onlylove> leeeee: 哟，l5e这么晚了，还没睡呢
<leeeee> onlylove:哟 这不是在等你嘛
<leeeee> 你不照样也没睡么
<leeeee> 怎么办 居然就调戏了OL呢 啧啧啧 我在贵圈学坏了
<onlylove> 哎……下线重新连接下网络……
<onlylove> leeeee: 来和你说，为啥我这个点还在，因为今下午偷懒，所以晚上加班把下午该干的干完，仅此而已
<onlylove> leeeee: 平时这个点我有时候也在，不过我晚上不怎么上而已
<leeeee> onlylove: 不用解释 我理解 嗯
<onlylove> 刚把吃的吐掉一半……喵的，看来不看医生不行了
<onlylove> 明天排队挂号去……
<leeeee> 怎么这么弱。。
<leeeee> 病了？
<leeeee> 吃坏肚子了？
<onlylove> 冰冻三尺非一日之寒
<onlylove> 懂不
<onlylove> 北京挂号很麻烦，要排很久
<leeeee> so？我不懂。。网上挂号啊
<onlylove> 普通号好挂，专家号排好久
<onlylove> 普通号不成的，都是练手的，我这不是一天的问题，让他们看惨了
<onlylove> 都是电话预约的
<onlylove> 看看能约到几号的吧……
<leeeee> 听起来是绝症的样子 看病从来不挂专家号
<GODDOG> 晚上好
<onlylove> leeeee: 不，还有特护号，200或者300，专家号是医院主力，不是啥绝症，就是肠胃不好
<onlylove> leeeee: 普通2块，专家14
<leeeee> 林OL 你好啊
<leeeee> 我身体很好 基本就感冒。。发烧都比较少
<onlylove> leeeee: 不能感冒啊，我感冒十天半月的，还有，那些普通号很多都是实习医生，觉得技术不行，小病给他们练手还成
<leeeee> 好吧 我感冒最多吃个药 不然就一直喝水 就好了
<leeeee> 其实我是家族病 扁桃腺不好 发炎引起感冒 高中那会一个月放一次家我就在挂盐水中度过  现在好多了
<leeeee> 大学发烧过一次
<leeeee> 其他就没有了诶
<onlylove> 扁桃体的话，据说容易引起其他问题的情况需要摘除……
<onlylove> 但是尽量不摘除
<leeeee> 我侄子比我大两岁 也是这个问题 我家都这样 他的摘了 我的没有  反正病了这个是第一道防线
<onlylove> 对啊，但是……如果这个顶不住，就容易引起其他毛病，有时候不得不摘
<leeeee> 我现在好多了 基本没感冒过
<leeeee> 睡觉了 早点休息吧病人
<GODDOG> 我刚觉 现在下线了 这个Irssi就不能用了
<guestxxxx> test
<^k^> guestxxxx:点点点.  01:40 
<guestxxxx> >joke
<ofan> imtxc: 啥
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 饭仔
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 肠男
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 我的龙芯本子到了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 我的联想k910到了
<ofan> 龙芯？
<ofan> 买这玩意干嘛
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 268软民逼买的
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 玩呗
<ofan> 。。268
<ofan> 买啥不好
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 这东西真是给纳税人浪费钱
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 我弄了个ipad air
<ofan> 比案桌强太多了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 真心鄙视你
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 你越来越庸俗了
<ofan> lol
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 弄了个bose蓝牙音箱
<ofan> 很带劲
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 你太容易满足了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 我换工作了
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 换啥了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 继续linux c/c++
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 杀软
<piggybox_> bose bt speaker is pretty good
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, Gdata
<ofan> piggybox_: yeah
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 还以为瑞星。。lol
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 不做java么
<piggybox_> I should've bought an ipad air as well
<ofan> bose这音箱估计是我这两年买过最值的东西
<piggybox_> but I don't use tablet often now
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 德国上哪找瑞星
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 不过 我也快回国了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 不做
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 回国干嘛
<piggybox_> I have the old bose speaker dock for ipod
<ofan> piggybox_: 我的是bose soundlink mini
<ofan> 低音不输大箱子
<piggybox_> also I have bose speaker set in my car XD
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 父母养老
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 不回德国了？
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: won't go back to germany?
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 反正想去哪儿去哪儿
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox, 可以回 可以不回
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 国内阴霾严重
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 去南方
<ofan> 估计我得拖到8月份毕业
<piggybox_> ofan: better early than late
<piggybox_> ofan: it's easier to find a job earlier in a year
<ofan> piggybox_: 尽量早吧
<ofan> piggybox_: 恩
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_, 你们没打算回国孝敬父母？
<ofan> piggybox_: hr回复都太慢了
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: will bring them here
<ofan> 等一两个月都正常
<piggybox_> ofan: that's usual for big company
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox, 我也在打算是不是去加拿大或者澳洲
<ofan> piggybox_: :(
<piggybox_> ofan: unless you are internally refered
<ofan> piggybox_: 内推感觉也一样
<ofan> 只是不用web提交简历了
<piggybox_> ofan: have you got any internship?
<ofan> web提交的基本没啥机会
<ofan> piggybox_: 2 google summer of code
<ofan> piggybox_: 现在在实验室做个并行分布式的东西
<ofan> 找工作很多时候看运气
<piggybox_> ofan: true
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 在
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 出国很靠运气
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 靠毛运气
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 你慢慢就懂了
<ofan> 。。
<arch> 用浏览器能看到图片python下载不下来，有可能是网站做了什么？
<stmsgebjgd> 正在给垃圾龙芯本子装debian
<arch> stmsgebjgd,   8089D用来编程怎么样
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 不知道啊
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 刚刚拿到
<arch> stmsgebjgd, 耗电快吗
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 刚拿到
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 刚刚从荷兰出差回来  正在装
<arch> stmsgebjgd, 买这个本子主要用来干嘛啊
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 你猜
<arch> stmsgebjgd, 这……
<arch> stmsgebjgd, 玩过树梅派吗
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 树莓派没出来前我就用dockstar 2年了
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 树莓派 在当nas + mpd
<arch> stmsgebjgd, 我想拿树莓派当个小电脑使，无奈没有屏幕啊，也不想再花比树莓派还多的钱去买
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 不需要屏幕
<stmsgebjgd> arch, ssh 过去
<arch> stmsgebjgd, 可是我想编程用，没屏幕怎么弄啊。不要说再带个电脑，那样我就不用它了
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 编程？
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 我电脑太多  不需要用树莓来当台机
<arch> stmsgebjgd, 学僧一枚，平时要写点作业啥的
<arch> Nexus7 能ssh树莓派吗，如果不开wifi的话
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 为什么不能
<arch> stmsgebjgd, 通过什么连接起来
<stmsgebjgd> arch, ssh
<arch> stmsgebjgd, 我说物理上
<stmsgebjgd> arch, wifi lan
<ofan> arch: 设置UA
<arch> stmsgebjgd, 如果不通过wifi那，什么线能将树莓派和nexus7连起来
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 家里全是wifi的路过  我用wifi 8年了
<arch> stmsgebjgd, 树莓派的视频输出接口不能接到电脑或者平板上是吧
<stmsgebjgd> arch, 那个是hdmi
<arch> 反正就是不行对吧
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-15
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎样用android手机连接 ubuntu 12.04 建立的wifi热点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456552 问题： ubuntu12.04建立的wifi热点只能用电脑连接上， 但不能用安卓手机搜到信号。 ---------------------------------------- 问题详细： 1，用ubuntu12.04的network-manager成功建立的无线wifi热点，并
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 感觉电脑被黑了，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456553 本人ubuntu12.04，一直没升级，前段时间发现输入 Code: ll 时，总是报错： QQ截图20140315102255.png 上网查了下，可能被人黑了，但是电脑没出问题，没太在意。今天莫名其妙偷跑了很多流量，查了下登陆日志 Co
<jusss> 今天原来周六
<bokuno> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/49403914-1248007991.html
<^k^> bokuno: ⇪ 由纪さおり 《里の秋》_潇湘水云_新浪播客
<cherrot> ssh 封锁是怎么做到的？
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 为什么向从x11向wayland过渡那么艰难？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456554 既然x11已经被诟病这么多，wayland有这么多优点，wayland的普及还遥遥无期？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kangtian — 2014-03-15 10:55
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu libreoffice 怎样批量修改关灯片的字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456555 问题： 打开windows格式的ppt后， ppt 中的字体就会由原来的 times new roman 变成Arial 或 Garamond 等字体。 这样往往会造成如下结果: “文字”溢出幻灯片。 文字溢出—garamond.p
<^k^>  ─> ng 改回原来的 times new roman字体后，文字就会恢复正常： 文字不溢出.png 我曾尝试用如下方法把字体批量替换为 Times new roman, 但没有成功。 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 请问 ubuntu 14.04 64位系统怎么安装 32位兼容库啊? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456556 自动13.10后这个就不能用了. Code: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs 统计信息: 发表于 由 oldfeel — 2014-03-15 11:19
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 删除某时间之前的文件的脚本。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456557 https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/bl ... ctime.bash https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/bl ... mtime.bash 参数类似。[[YYYY]MMDD]hhmm Code: 2014-03-15 六 11:20:37 eexp-XPS-L421X /tmp  ▶ ls -lhtc 总用量 16K -rw-rw-r-- 1 eexp eexp    0  3月 15 11:19
<^k^>  ─> time-now -rw-rw-r-- 1 eexp eexp    0  3月 15 11:19 time-separate drwx------ 2 eexp eexp 4.0K  3月 15 11:10 orbit-eexp drwx------ 2 eexp eexp 4.0K  3月 15 10:48 zim-eexp -rw …
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 学歌软件 resong http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456558 重放当前正在唱的这句歌词 https://bitbucket.org/mozbugbox/resong/overview - 统计信息: 发表于 由 mozbug — 2014-03-15 11:36
<jusss> 酒店里感觉好压抑，两米左右的高度，空间真压抑
<jusss> 在这种地方待长了感觉能发疯
<jusss> 空间真小
<jusss> 姚明 那种住酒店怎么走路呀，难道要挽着腰走
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu装完后 win8.1亮度无法调节!!急问,亮瞎了快 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456560 昨日半夜装完kubuntu14.04 beta版,进去屏幕亮度是最大的 先没管它 然后回到win8看到屏幕居然也变成最亮的了. 回到kubuntu修改了桌面亮度,尼玛居然win8的亮度也随着修改了 这什么情况啊 求解决 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 漫秀星辰 — 2014-03-15 12:08
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • [求助]求大神指导，我用u盘安装了12.04.4，现在只能从u盘启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456561 求大神指导，我用u盘安装了12.04.4，原来的win7被删掉了，现在整个硬盘就一个ubuntu，偏偏安装成功后只能从u盘启动，如果不从dios下从u盘启动而直接开机的话，就只有光标
<^k^>  ─> 在闪 统计信息: 发表于 由 alamuhan — 2014-03-15 12:40
<jusss> 有人吗
<jusss> 有吗
<jusss> 21WAADK8U: 抓到你了
<arch> jusss, 你好
<jusss> arch: 你好，终于有人了
<arch> jusss, 这里一般都很热闹啊，不知道这是怎么回事
<jusss> arch: 今天周六
<arch>  http://paste.pound-python.org/show/zfknVcX7QIPtddUiW6h4/  求解
<alvin_rxg> Title: Paste #zfknVcX7QIPtddUiW6h4 at spacepaste (@ pound-python.org)
<quininer> 0。0 早
<jusss> 好安静
<quininer> 是啊
<hoxily> jusss: 这么闲？
<jusss> hoxily: 在实习
<jusss> hoxily: 出来站一天了
<jusss> hoxily: 通信工程监理
<jusss> hoxily: 太恶心了，一个月后扯
<quininer> 高级工种
<jusss> …
<jusss> 就是站着看别人干活，
<jusss> 都站一天了
<quininer> = =站着就有钱拿那么好
<jusss> 你站一天试试就知道多累了
<jusss> 而且实习，每月就1k7在上海
 * quininer =-= 辛苦了
<jusss> 我还是回家种地好
<jusss> 每年就忙2季
<jusss> 忙时也就忙半个多月
<jusss> 还不用看别人脸色
<quininer> 有道理。。
<jusss> 出来干这种活感觉真恶心
<quininer> 还是在家舒服
<jusss> 一个月后必须撤
<jusss> 嗯
<arch> 不能上appspot是怎么回事
<quininer> 那是什么。。
<arch> gae应用的网址
<quininer> 在墙外吧
<arch> 不应该啊
<arch> 在墙外那为什么goagent能用啊
<quininer> 是在墙外
<quininer> 我也不知道- -
<quininer> github†的css又被墙了，长城开始发作了
<leeeee> 墙外怎么说？ 马航是否真的劫机啊？
<quininer> 。。。
<nicktick> 有人在平板上安装过ubuntu没？
<nicktick> 平板原来跑的是安卓。
<jusss> 驱动问题导致不行
<quininer> TouchPad路过
<jusss> hp？
<quininer> 是啊
<quininer> 不过我没装ubuntu
<quininer> ，chroot了一个
<jusss> webos还没用过
<quininer> webOS控就是我
<nicktick> 有人在Samsung P1000平板上装过ubuntu没？
<jusss> 我的梦想是做个有钱的地主少爷，家有良田千顷，整日不学无 术，闲来无事带几个狗腿子上街调戏良家妇女。
<nicktick> 现在啥年代了，竟还有如此腐朽的想法？反方向进化？
<jusss> ，
<quininer> 首先你得有钱
<hoxily> jusss: 知道“上校鸡块”为啥在百度贴吧打不出来吗？因为 "上校鸡块".Substring(1,2) 是敏感词。
<quininer> - -
<jusss> hoxily: substring函数没用过
 * hoxily 就不能把敏感词检测系统做得智能点么
<jusss> hoxily: 加密连接就不怕敏感词了
<jusss> hoxily: 突然感觉明文传输真的太可怕
<useruser>  /msg com-example-irc lol
<hoxily> /msg useruser /msg com-example-irc lol
<jusss> 你们不会query~
<hoxily> /msg #ubuntu-cn /msg com-example-irc lol
<quininer>  \/msg
<quininer> '/msg'是怎么打出来的。。
<useruser>  
<useruser>  /msg
<hoxily> quininer: 双斜杠
<useruser> /msg
<hoxily> 也许你的IRC客户端不支持也说不定。
<quininer> 没用啊- -
<useruser> 我刚刚多打了个空格...
<quininer> 可能吧
<useruser> 空格/msg
<quininer> webOS的wIRC
<quininer> 空格开头啊
<quininer>  /msg
<quininer> thx
<jusss> com-example-irc: ?
<jusss> freeflying: 貌似有人在刷屏
<quininer> 哪有
<jusss> 看到了吗
<jusss> 是remote host closed the connection not ping timeout
<jusss> com-example-irc: 你是在刷屏吗？
<useruser>  join #sandbox
<quininer> 看到了
<yunfan> 出门骑了一大圈 就觉得手很累  duyue
<jusss> yunfan: 你们住酒店有内有感觉酒店的楼层太挫而压抑
<jusss> 我感觉姚明来酒店住都得弯着腰才能走
<jusss> 空间压抑
<freeflying> jusss: 踢他壕了
<quininer> 土豪才住酒店
<jusss> freeflying: 没帽子
<hoxily> freeflying: 求@
<yunfan> jusss: 我是南方矮子 倒没这个感觉 难为你们北方人了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 本尊 南蛮子 路过
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 对于linux源码,有什么办法能查看详尽的make选项? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456564 对于linux源码,有什么办法能查看详尽的make选项? 比如KDEB_PKGVERSION(这个也是一知半解,貌似是指定版本号的?),等等等等. 仅就我举例的这个而言,make help vi ./README make 的TAB补全,都没有发现.
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2014-03-15 17:21
<quininer> - -掉线节奏
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 问个问题
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 魔都的公交可以做到终点再返回吗
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 我坐737过来的，找不到回去的737站牌
<jusss> RainFlying: 在吗
<imtxc> yunfan: 维权成功了
<quininer> - -太喜闻乐见了
<RainFlying> 737 是的，不过跟杭州一样，两个站可能会错开一段距离吧。
<Sm4rkey> http://forum.siduction.org/index.php?topic=4146.0               Linux 3.13 内核 vmware 问题 麻烦英文好的给翻译下可以么
<^k^> ⇪ t: VMware patch for linux kernel 3.13
<Sm4rkey> 现在VM 不能启动
<Sm4rkey> http://imagebin.org/299452
<jusss> RainFlying: ...
<jusss> RainFlying: 感觉好难找
<RainFlying> 百度地图
<RainFlying> 真找不到就抓个路人问
<mk3548208> Sm4rkey, 这个英文看不懂？待会再跟你说，我先去吃饭
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总，我又没相机玩儿了..
<Sm4rkey> mk3548208:谢谢
<imtxc> freeflying: 球帮忙日淘 ~
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: ....你问我.....一般公交来回站点可以相差很远，问人啊
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 我没去过成都...
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 在上海
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 我在那个喜来登太平洋饭店这
<jusss> 找不到回去的公交站牌了
<yunfan> imtxc: 怎么个说法  是淘宝给你调节 还是商家自己服软？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我今天去他们家，他们说换的话真没有套机了只能给我组一套，然后我就退了
<imtxc> yunfan: 也没为难我，貌似他们家以前也被黑心买家黑过…… 以为我找茬呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 哦  这只是你去了他才这么说
<imtxc> yunfan: 不过去了丫态度倒挺好
<yunfan> imtxc: 你那个出问题又不无理 只是换而已
<imtxc> yunfan: 今天315, 貌似商家也不想惹麻烦
<yunfan> imtxc: 今天要是态度不好 等着闹纠纷上新闻么
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，反正退了全款，不管他了
<yunfan> imtxc:  那你接下来去哪里烧包呢 你不是还要买给老爹么
<imtxc> yunfan: 确实是质量问题的，他们没理由不给我退换，但是人说没机器换我也没辙
<imtxc> yunfan: 我想的是，我买的越早，在过年的时候给我爹之前我就能多玩段时间～
<imtxc> yunfan: 或者等到年底前也可以
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: 找吉娃
<imtxc> freeflying: 这些东西他没兴趣了都
<imtxc> yunfan: 顺利得有些莫名其妙，他们看我手机网速慢，还主动要给我连 wifi，我怕他们wifi里面有抓我淘宝密码的工具，没敢连
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 12.04LTS 安装phablet-tools错误 依赖click无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456565 请问各位大婶如何解决啊？如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhana0 — 2014-03-15 17:56
<LR-27> cd /openwrt
<yunfan> imtxc: 你走https 不用怕他们抓你密码 这是你基础知识的问题
<imtxc> yunfan: 我不知道淘宝客户端软件是不是https
<imtxc> yunfan: 反正我知道qq客户端里面访问空间什么的都能抓到密码
<yunfan> imtxc: 这不是废话 他们要不是https 那真是盗号满天飞了
<duyue> yunfan: 骑了多久？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • [求助]thinkpad本网卡7260无法连接wifii http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456566 ubuntu13.04,已经加载模块,但是没有wifi图标,这个是怎么回事呢? 谢谢帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chenyao^_^ — 2014-03-15 18:10
<freeflying> imtxc: 日淘他又经验
<freeflying> imtxc: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/108251
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ OLYMPUS 奥林巴斯 OM-D E-M5 单/双镜头套机 防尘防水 69800日元（约￥4300）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<freeflying> imtxc: 就这个吧
 * jiero 默默的。
<freeflying> jiero: 默默得吃晚饭去
<jiero> 没有人希望你兑奖，所以，奖品从来都不会准备齐全
<jiero> freeflying: 我要买面包机，可是。没有合适的看到。
<freeflying> jiero: 松下的  SP-104
<jiero> freeflying: 我要全能啊。。。。米饭 果酱 大米面包 米酒 年糕
<freeflying> jiero: 找个保姆吧
<jiero> freeflying: 呃呃呃。北方没有南方保姆。
<freeflying> jiero: 肯定能找到，当年北京都是安徽小保姆
<jiero> freeflying: 我不是在北京。
<jiero> freeflying: 北京属于非人类地区。
<yunfan> duyue: 两个半小时把  快三个小时了
<yoyo_> hello ?
<yoyo_> ^_^
<AndChat601929> Google reader不能用了吗
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 怎样才能实现视频里桌面效果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456567 看了这个视频真到被LInux震撼到。 http://v.ku6.com/show/91S3J6f8OcbZCZxv.html?nr=1 统计信息: 发表于 由 CNZD — 2014-03-15 19:11
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 锁屏界面已经改变 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456568 和登录界面一样了 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-03-15 19:15
<yoyo_> n年前了
<imtxc> 看不懂日亚的价格啊
<jiero> imtxc: 不懂啥？日本人价格平时也不会低的。
<jiero> imtxc: 日本人那么多。
<imtxc> jiero: 价格数字太大，有时候不敢看
<jiero> imtxc:  当然，比中国同类产品贵1000倍很正常。
<jiero> imtxc: 日本大米好啊。
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • [分享]没有搜索,发现一个大致判断编译进度的技巧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456569 说来也很简单,就是看字母排序,a是开始,z是结束,如果最上层目录到达了z,就说明快要结束了.(末尾貌似还有些包构建的东西,我是直接用make deb-pkg构建deb包) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之
<^k^>  ─> 子 — 2014-03-15 19:49
<quininer> 1
<phantomer> test
<^k^> phantomer:点点点.  20:05 
<quininer> test
<^k^> quininer:点点点.  20:05 
<yoyo_> ...
<yoyo_> ***
<quininer> ...
<yoyo_> echo "hello world"
 * quininer hello 
<onlylove> imtxc: 咋样，相机处理的咋样了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在用户根目录下建了个~文件夹，怎么删除 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456570 在用户文件夹建了一个~的文件夹，现在用什么命令都删不了，悲剧了。。。求帮忙。。 111@ubuntu:~$ -rw-r--r-- 1 111 root 74584031 Mar 15 20:20 ~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qyz0123321 — 2014-03-15 20:40
<quininer> rm ./~ -r ?
<phantomer> rm -rf
<quininer> rm / -rf
<chunyang> unset HOME && rmdir /home/you/~
<chunyang> s/you/111/
<guagua> 终于进来了...
<quininer> 这是费了多大劲
<phantomer> ...
<imtxc> 我擦
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的退了
<imtxc> onlylove: 尼康还真上榜了。。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 尼康自己主动出名了
<onlylove> imtxc: 行啊，退了算完
<imtxc> onlylove: 那没用的了
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥，这又不是一次两次，卖相机的都差不多德行
<onlylove> imtxc: 你去村里看看吧还是，至少可以摸机器，或者京东买
<imtxc> onlylove: 我以为今年佳能要上呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 村里当然不能去
<onlylove> imtxc: 你如果说AF不好使，京东肯定给退
<imtxc> onlylove: 去五棵松
<imtxc> onlylove: 我今天看 D7000 在苏宁上有特价
<onlylove> imtxc: 专卖店？
<imtxc> onlylove: 五棵松有锐意啊
<onlylove> 不知道是啥……
<imtxc> onlylove: 锐意网
<onlylove> 哦……
<imtxc> onlylove: 这次曝光的是 D600
<imtxc> onlylove: 全画幅居然都有那个毛病
<onlylove> imtxc: 我遇到的最好的就是京东，我买耳机，因为拆过封，所以要求退货，然后人就给我退了
<stmsgebjgd> 龙芯笔记本到了
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个和画幅没啥关系，就是质量问题，比方说这一批都有问题啥的
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 今天去创客空间，看人说龙芯bug多多
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 就是前几天有团购的8089d
<onlylove> 初三学生啊……
<onlylove> 这年头……
<imtxc> onlylove: 我感觉现在可以买尼康了
<onlylove> 唉，老了
<imtxc> onlylove: 过几天他家售后估计能变好点
<onlylove> imtxc: 保不齐明年继续封神
<imtxc> onlylove: 你猜怎么着，前天我去尼康售后的时候
<onlylove> imtxc: 他们在猜会不会上榜？
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们家的人都不在，只有一个人在值班，然后过了一个小时别人回来了，说去培训315的东西去了。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 就那么回事，你只要机器没问题，泥坑的东西还是不错的
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 不是前几天   去年买的
<imtxc> 康中国相关负责人在接受新浪科技连线时表示，正在就被曝光的D600单反相机问题进行内部沟通。
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 我妈刚给我拿过来
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛内部沟通，就是串供呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 话说我今天退了机器后顺便在中关村逛了逛，有家店居然吧 D7000 18-200 的套机卖给我 8700 还带发票
<onlylove> imtxc: 这……黑的可以啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 价格低得吓人
<quininer> 土豪啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉？这机器不是7000多么？
<imtxc> onlylove: http://item.yixun.com/item-385752.html?YTAG=3.21012021 这是 B2C 的报价
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【Nikon 尼康】全网底价 Nikon 尼康 D7000（AF-S DX 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR II 镜头）单反套机【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<imtxc> onlylove: 镜头不一样啦
<imtxc> onlylove: 我之前那个是 140 的
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个是 200mm 的
<onlylove> imtxc: 低的吓人的，两个可能，他没机器，诱惑你换机器，他底价卖机器，高价卖附件，不单卖
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然有货啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我差点买了
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实现在实体店据说是比网上便宜
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后最后他说D7000 看不了快门次数
<onlylove> imtxc: 但究竟怎么回事就不知道了
<onlylove> imtxc: 看不了快门？搞笑呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 还是感觉太黑，传说中关村不适合买 1.5元以上的东西
<imtxc> onlylove: 1.5 元以下可以买的东西只有晚报。。。
<imtxc> 有什么靠谱的比价网站么
<onlylove> imtxc: smzdm和比价？
<onlylove> imtxc: 一淘？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我看盒子比价还是不实时
<imtxc> http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp?_encoding=UTF8&tag=boxz-23&linkCode=as2&asin=b004e8ludk&camp=0&creative=0&creativeASIN=b004e8ludk
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Nikon 尼康-NIKON 尼康 D7000 单反相机机身-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<imtxc> 这机器现在疯狂降价
<imtxc> onlylove: 苏宁上买东西靠谱么
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:19 
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以去苏宁店里买嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正苏宁说线上线下一个价
<imtxc> onlylove: 促销不一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过可以网上下单实体店拿
<imtxc> onlylove: 你说买个单机然后自己买副厂头靠谱么
<onlylove> imtxc: 买原厂头吧
<imtxc> onlylove: why
<guaer> 啥？
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥why，我自己买东西的习惯，代用的好用的不多
<imtxc> onlylove: 18-200 这个原厂头 5000+ 副厂 2000
<onlylove> imtxc: 光圈呢？多少光圈的
<imtxc> onlylove: 光圈差一点点
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntukylin14.04怎么设置系统字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456571 找不到啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 hasee163 — 2014-03-15 21:21
<imtxc> 副厂 3.5-6.3
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是恒定光圈的变焦头，价格很容易差出来，你看佳能同样焦距的红圈头和普通头，价格差多少，红圈L头是恒定光圈的
<imtxc> onlylove: 明天早上看新闻看看泥坑的反映再说
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是说不能买，但是总觉得不如原装的好
 * AndChat601929 Google reader现在是不是不能用了
<onlylove> imtxc: 泥坑的尼克尔镜头很有名的东西
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那么大的价格差距在那里呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 1分钱总有2厘货吧
<quininer> google reader不是关闭好久了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 镜头是目前为止最保值的东西
<imtxc> onlylove: 感动厂的肩屏挺好看
<onlylove> imtxc: 有些东西，比方说发动机啥的，国内造不了的，是垄断价，有些东西，国内只能山寨下的，就出现高额差价了
<imtxc> onlylove: 副厂也不是国产啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 倒是 made in c
<onlylove> imtxc: 国产只是个例子
<onlylove> imtxc: 你和人有技术差距，就差出价钱来了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过泥坑家的头对焦速度确实快
<onlylove> imtxc: 别抱怨日货贵了，你看下莱卡，保证你啥想法都没了
<imtxc> onlylove: 德系不敢看
<imtxc> onlylove: 你坑的那个啥超声波对焦，对焦环不转
<imtxc> 声音也小，速度快
<onlylove> imtxc: 一样的东西，made in Japan就比made in China贵，你说为啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 但是C家的单反大多不是 Made in C 啊
<quininer> 进口税
<onlylove> imtxc: 和你说，日本人从来都把最好的东西只卖国内
<onlylove> imtxc: 出口的都是次级品
<onlylove> imtxc: 看lenovo，良心美企
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: 还看泥坑啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 难道让人看牙膏？
<imtxc> freeflying: 对啊，总不能看牙膏，海淘又怕坑
<onlylove> imtxc: 牙膏怎么得罪你了
<imtxc> freeflying: 今天CCAV帮大家申诉一下以后进灰的问题估计能换了
<freeflying> imtxc: 怕坑你收我的e-m5,我正好还ep5
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实候总的意思是，奥林巴斯的那机器那么好，你怎么不要啊
<onlylove> 土豪……
<imtxc> onlylove: 60D 是五棱镜反光，还带个反转屏幕就是一坑
<onlylove> 出掉旧的买新的
<imtxc> RX10 如何
<onlylove> imtxc: 单反都是五棱镜啊，你想要低端入门的五面镜？
<freeflying> imtxc: 单反真得没啥意思，电子技术发展到今天还扯啥单反
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧，我看错了
<freeflying> imtxc: 有空你去试试mirrorless就知道了
<freeflying> imtxc: 不喜欢3/4，   可以上全副的
<freeflying> imtxc: sony和富士通都有
<imtxc> freeflying: 3/4 是拍娃的吧
<freeflying> imtxc: http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20140315/149517.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: 微单超单反？海外玩家破解EOS M开源固件_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<imtxc> freeflying: 其实我肯定用不出其中的区别
<imtxc> freeflying: 我就怕买了微单还是死不了单反的心，那就麻烦了
<freeflying> imtxc: 微单至少携带方便
<imtxc> freeflying: 这倒是
<GODDOG> 你们说什么 我都听不懂
<onlylove> 没必要听懂啊
<GODDOG> 你们是要团购相机吗？
<onlylove> 就像候总一群土豪讨论自行车，心率带，跑步鞋啥的，我都当看不到的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我只是讨论，膜拜一下土豪而已
<freeflying> imtxc: 算了，还是手机拍靠谱
<quininer> 土豪啊- -
<imtxc> freeflying: 对 lol
<freeflying> imtxc: 大多数时候都懒得拿相机出来
<freeflying> 太麻烦了
<quininer> 感觉我看上的手机，拍照效果都不好
<onlylove> 听说nokia有卡尔蔡司？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 如何让mplayer支持显示sub格式的字幕？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456572 如果你把sub、idx字幕文件已经命名为一致的名称，放在当前目录下，结果还是无法显示字幕，你就得注意一下这个目录是否存在中文。把目录改成全英文之后，问题就迎刃而解了。 显然这是 mpla
<^k^>  ─> yer 的 bug 啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2014-03-15 21:53
<GODDOG> 侯总买了什么自行车？
<GODDOG> 钛架 软尾？
<imtxc> onlylove: nokia 在S60 时代一向是菜思镜头啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 卡尔蔡司认证而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 就像LG的KG70一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 就和笔记本上的杜比似的
<freeflying> GODDOG: 永久
<imtxc> freeflying: 豪
<imtxc> freeflying: 永久不是得有公社的介绍信此案给买么
<imtxc> 有介绍信才给买
<freeflying> imtxc: 那会还没你呢吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 现在不需要了么
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 能开出公社介绍信的人是真土豪啊
<GODDOG> freeflying: 你就是侯总？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是土豪也得是二代吧
<imtxc> 恩啊
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • gentoo里的一些文件的含义。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456573 package.unmask 这两个是什么意思？ 这个里面的文件就是不安装吧。 package.mask package.use 这两个的区别，一个全局，一个局部？ make.use 英语实在不行，请教大家。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-03-15 22:00
<freeflying> GODDOG: 不认识
<onlylove> 感冒还没好，怎么办……
<freeflying> onlylove: 洗个冷水澡
<onlylove> freeflying: 要不要这么狠，风热感冒
<quininer> 然后就发烧了
<imtxc> onlylove: 对了，感动厂的 60D 的镜头对焦环的声音很吓人
<imtxc> onlylove: 卡卡卡卡的
<jusss> 今天找公交站牌走了5个街道 onlylove
<imtxc> onlylove: 很夸张的齿轮声
<jusss> onlylove: 上海的公交站牌设置的真tmd不合理
<jusss> onlylove: 下车的站牌到最近上车的站牌走了20分钟
<jusss> 我们那下车的站牌对面就是上车的站牌
 * imtxc 睡觉
<tracyone> \topic
<gebjgd> Linux gnewsense-loongson 3.5.3-gnu #1 PREEMPT Tue Aug 28 10:49:41 UTC 2012 mips64 GNU/Linux
<GODDOG> MacTeX 的中文支持真是不好
<bokuno> >joke ?
<bokuno> ^k^:  trying, but how can i get o joke from you?
<tracyone> 我能问个问题么，pidgin上用irc如何不显示 xxx 进入聊天室，xxx 退出聊天室
<tracyone> :-D
<bokuno> tracyone: 被刷屏了吧，但这些信息可以告诉我们别人的状态，所以，某种程度上 是有用信息，pidgin没发现有这样的选项。
<tracyone> bokuno: 什么叫做被刷屏幕?
<bokuno> tracyone: 就是，，你干完自己的事情 打开 IRC频道窗口看的时候，满屏的进入退出信息 这种状况
<tracyone> bokuno: 哦好吧..难道没人反映这种情况，而且我发现还是粗体字....
<tracyone> bokuno: 我在官方的ubuntu频道，大家说话都挺随意的啊，ubuntu-cn这个简介太那个了
<bokuno> tracyone: 这些是IRC客户端自己生成的，不同客户端会生成不同的内容的
<October22> 你没有设置好客户端
<bokuno> tracyone: "官方的ubuntu频道？" 这个 是哪个频道？？
<tracyone> bokuno: 就是#ubuntu啊，里面都是讲英文的
<October22> 城管不是那么好当的，没有规矩不成方圆
<October22> 况且我发现新来的基本都没看irc的说明
<tracyone> 哦，哈哈，我以为我和bokuno私聊的你们看不到，哈哈
<October22> irc的礼仪更无从谈起…
<tracyone> 我当然知道提问的智慧，不过在ubuntu官方频道上，上面也经常有人问些很基础的问题嘛
<October22> 我指的是这个频道的topic
<October22> 我没有指提问的智慧
 * October22 睡觉去…
<tracyone> topic这个东东到底是？
<tracyone> 解决了～用pidgin的插件：隐藏进出信息
<gebjgd> knownbad, 正在用龙芯
<gebjgd> knownbad, 纯粹的电子垃圾
<knownbad> 废话，前不久不就说了么？
<knownbad> 都问了你干嘛？
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: 你从哪里买到的？
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox, 国内团购啊
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: 你还折腾这个orz
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox, 无意看到的
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-16
<tracyone> ubuntu开机短时不能输入，键盘无反应的问题终于解决了~~
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 为什么改不了grub.cfg呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456581 虽然很久没用了，但sudo mousepad /boot/grub/grub.cfg的命令应该没错，为何还是只读呢？求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dgsian — 2014-03-16 8:57
<tracyone> 这是因为官方貌似不推荐直接修改grub.cfg了，而是留出了另外一个文件供用户修改/etc/default/grub
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 无法播放视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456582 用ｓｍｐｌａｙｅｒ和ｖｌｃ均不能播放ａｖｉ格式的视频，只要一打开直接退出登陆． 统计信息: 发表于 由 wenyongming — 2014-03-16 9:16
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • linux单系统无光驱无pe启动盘怎么安装windows xp http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456583 折腾几天了，我的思路是这样，虚拟机和dd命令不行，必须用pe。先在pe系统修复硬盘分区，这块硬盘暂时作废，但数据还在，再从第２硬盘启动pe.iso，然后pe安装xp。 /boot/grub/grub.cfg里
<Max_java> 请问有人可以邀请我进java讨论组吗？
<piggybox> #java?
<max-max> 请问有人可以邀请我进java 频道吗？
<Max_java> 嗯，
<Max_java> 我直接进不去，需要频道里的人邀请
<piggybox> 只要是注册id就可以进去
<Max_java> 好的，谢谢，这就去注册看看，第一次玩IRC，不太了解
<imtxc> piggybox: 刚试了一下，要邀请的
<Max_java> 注册了后的确可以进入了
<Max_java> 对了，我刚刚注册的时候忘了设置密码了，，，可以补救不？
<piggybox> imtxc: 应该是##java，里面有300多人
<imtxc> Max_java: /msg nickserv set passwd 什么的
<imtxc> Max_java: 大概是这个命令，你查查
<Max_java> 可以了，谢谢，还有就是我有个疑问，如果频道里人很多的话，那岂不是很容易刷屏？
<cece> ignore
<Max_java> 还有哪些比较好玩哪热闹点的频道啊。。语言不限，刚刚加了java频道没人说话，因为时差的原因？老外们都在睡觉？
<tracyone> #vim
<tracyone> h哈哈
<Max_java> 如果我去vim频道褒emacs贬vim会不会死的很惨？
<tracyone> 你可以试下
<mk3548208> 有谁是搞web开发的，并且很熟悉http的？
<mk3548208> 跪求大神
<arch> ls -v img/dest-*.jpg  怎么样选择第一个到倒数第3个啊
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  11:29 
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:" 刚送进来的 : 圣诞节快到了,一位参议员到州立精神病院慰问。全院病人在礼堂听参议员演说。口干舌燥地讲了半天,也听不到台下的人鼓掌。参议员很尴尬,只好打足精神讲下去,想激发大家的掌声以便下台。突然,有个病人站了起来,对周围的人大声说道:\"你们别听这个小子胡说八道。他是
<^k^>  ─> 个疯子,上午刚被送进来。\"  "
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:"竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWGcWIZ0U4AAMATboDJO0AAMY2gEPWIUAAwBl123.jpg 生活必备小常识,扩散出去,不用谢我~"
<quininer> 你怎么知道的
<abc_> quininer 你猜~~
<quininer> abc_ 你猜我猜不猜
<abc_> quininer 我猜你不猜
<quininer> abc_ 猜对了- -
<abc_> quininer 厉害吧~~
<abc_> 要吐了。。
<quininer> - -
<abc_> quininer 我去吃饭了昂~ 下午还要考试，damn
<quininer> 好。。
<abc_> quininer bye~
<quininer> bye。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • xubuntu 安装 - 不能建立加密LVM卷 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456586 我用 xubuntu alternative iso 在 虚拟机中安装。 都用缺省值，直到分区选择，选择 使用 加密的 LVM 卷，然后出错，提示很简单，就说有错误 我手工分区，键立 加密卷，在输入密码处，反复提示输入密
<^k^>  ─> 码，不能继续。 那错了？谁能给些提示，多谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuyug — 2014-03-16 12:26
<Zhiq0918> 有管理员么？
<jusss> ofan: ，
<jusss> ofan: 活死人
<jusss> 想回家了
<jusss> 只想回家
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 我这配置，是不是该老老实实的用12.04？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456591 我这配置，是不是该老老实实的用12.04？ 想换14.04，但电脑配置感觉差强人意。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangwode90 — 2014-03-16 13:19
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这二个sudo命令有什么区别？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456592 我看这里的帖子中经常有提到“sudo”、“gksudo”，这二者有什么区别？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2014-03-16 14:02
 * hoxily 月明星稀
<stmsgebjgd> hoxily, 蛋大挡鸡？
<hoxily> stmsgebjgd: 我是说昨晚的月亮
<stmsgebjgd> hoxily, 我说的是昨晚的蛋
<hongker> 你俩那么对称。。可以在一起。。=。=
<stmsgebjgd> hongker, 不能了  已经结婚了
<hongker> stmsgebjgd: 是不是哦
<stmsgebjgd> hongker, 孩子都满地爬了
<hongker> stmsgebjgd: 你俩谁当孩子他妈？
<stmsgebjgd> hongker, 你傻吧  他那样的配不上我哟  都没有c cup
<onlylove> 刚来就看到爆料
<onlylove> 发生了什么！
<hongker> onlylove: 你错过了一场搅基盛况
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 我想安装一个（更新到今天的，今天是16日）ubuntu14.04,大家给点建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456593 我想安装一个（更新到今天的，今天是16日）ubuntu14.04, 主要牵扯到后面，是否能升级到正式版。 因为后面可能有一段时间上不了网了，先提前安装了，反正后面都
<^k^>  ─> 要安装。 大家认为如何？给点建议。 统计信息: 发表于 由 army86 — 2014-03-16 15:01
<stmsgebjgd> 萝卜网｜国产剧审查揭秘：国产剧不能有鬼 80后不许未婚生子
<onlylove> 不能有鬼，可以有神呗？
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 自己去看
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 没有神，我看愚公移山这样的特么怎么拍
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 党就是神
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 西游记是党救了猴子无数次lol
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 你才知道
<iIlL10Oo> 代沟而已
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 抗日剧要有手撕小鬼子这样的精彩镜头
<iIlL10Oo> 平均20年为一代
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, no no  要有裸体敬礼
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 要有先被插之后 连裤子都没穿上就打死 刚爽完的日本兵
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 不是的，人原片是秒穿裤子
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 擦  秒穿 还看个屁
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 领导要看女兵裸体 这都不懂
<onlylove> 现在的这些烂片，还不如铁道游击队
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 猛龙过江 看了么
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 李小龙的？
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 成龙的
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 有点印象……也许看过
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 房事虫偷吻 前前国母
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 前前？宋？
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 是啊  祖英啊
<mk3548208> 要是在10年前就死定了
<onlylove> 这破烂天气，穿少了冷，穿多了热，有没有刚刚好的……
<iIlL10Oo> 不穿刚刚好
<stmsgebjgd> mk3548208, 可惜蛤蟆无力了
<mk3548208> stmsgebjgd, 是呀
<imtxc> onlylove: 在家呢？
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个，不是很准确……我在北京没家
<imtxc> onlylove: 北京今天温度还不错啊，随便穿春秋的衣服就好
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.65.oQmpKH&id=17144195785
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 京东优惠券400-100 全品类100-10 化妆600-380 服饰鞋帽499-80-淘宝网 价格:1.00
<imtxc> 这东西都有人卖
<onlylove> imtxc: 不行，冻死了
<onlylove> imtxc: 外面热死了
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 有那么夸张？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在屋子里面也开的窗户啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我开不开一样，在阴面
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> 想想明天公司的那破空调……哎……
<onlylove> 说起来供暖停了吧……
<onlylove> imtxc: 主要是我感冒还没好……
<imtxc> onlylove: 你的感冒居然会好！
<imtxc> onlylove: 我感冒了从来就不知道什么是好
 * imtxc 一年感冒两次，一次半年
<onlylove> imtxc: 可不可以不这么咒我
<hongker> imtxc: 你是传说中的感冒达人么。。
<imtxc> hongker: 恩
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天买了点红茶喝，我觉得比花茶适合我啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 看你的习惯
<onlylove> imtxc: 花茶有红茶做胚的没，不知道
<imtxc> onlylove: 不清楚唉
<onlylove> imtxc: 我姐夫就不喜欢花茶，他觉得好茶叶不会拿去熏了
<onlylove> 过几天去买点绣球尝尝去，还没喝过
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 最近遇到一个技术难题请高手帮看看！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456594 我从08年开始一直就是用的UBUNTU，第一次用的就是8.04，我不得不说是UBUNTU把我带入门的，我还记得当时由于工作需要身边又没有懂这块的朋友我硬着头皮自己研究，大约用了一周左右吧，经
<imtxc> 绣球？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你买花茶不知道绣球？
<onlylove> imtxc: 虽然不是太好的茶叶，但是也不便宜
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没喝过啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 没喝过总该看过吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 吴裕泰的叫绣球，张一元叫白龙珠
<imtxc> onlylove: 还真没看过
<onlylove> imtxc: 其他地方不知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是太贵了不敢看吧……
<imtxc> 恩。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你喝多钱的
<onlylove> imtxc: 380一斤就不敢看了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我都是按两买的啊，斤的买不起
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就是38一两
<onlylove> imtxc: 很贵吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 倒不是很贵
<onlylove> imtxc: 不对，你刚说买的红茶，按两买，你不会买的金骏眉吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 正山小种啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 土豪
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 买红茶的都是土豪
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就买了一两多尝尝
<onlylove> imtxc: 一斤金骏眉要3000多，一两够买别人一斤了
<imtxc> 我又没买那个
<lrvy> 基佬們
<onlylove> imtxc: 红茶都不便宜
<imtxc> onlylove: 有100、200一斤的啊
<lrvy> 最近要換無限路由器  求推薦啊
<onlylove> 这里没有基佬，你去别地求推荐吧，建议去e文频道
<lrvy> ...
<lrvy> 你夠了
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 自己制作一个就是了， 不怕 被黑
<CyrusYzGTt> lrvy§  自己制作一个就是了， 不怕 被黑
<lrvy> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 推荐 arm 的， 因为 看广告 比较适合当 路由器
<onlylove> 没啥，去e文频道，gay和guy差不多的拼写，最多说拼错了
<lrvy> 話說手上還有3個TPW740nv5的
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 别闹，路由都mips的吧
<lrvy> 預算是100左右
<lrvy> 200封頂
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 有个专门的 路由linux 版本
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 不止一个哦
<lrvy> 啥啊
<lrvy> 我對路由器方面不太了解
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 我最近一次看linux 新闻，大概是 两年前的，有说过
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 有收费的，我记得routeros是，然后openwrt ddwrt tomato wrt
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 哦， 说说而已，反正我不用， 我是 用笔电有线拨号，然后 无线网卡设置成 无线wifi
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 可以说 路由系统是 fedora linux , 配置是 N53SN
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 好奢侈的路由
<lrvy> 我本子經常要帶出去 宿舍其他基佬還要用的
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求助帖： 让 Windows 下的 Vim 可以像在 Ubuntu 下的 +方向键 一样的 控制 它的窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456595 通过 Vim 自身的设置 让 Vim 可以像在 Ubuntu 下的 <Win>+方向键 一样的 控制 它的窗口 "{{{ function WindowPosition(num) autocmd GUIEnter * winpos 1 44 set lines=999 set columns=78
<^k^>  ─> endfunction if has('win32') if has ('gui_running') " 半边左 nmap <c-a><Left> :call windowPosition(4); " 半边右 nmap <c-a><Right> :call windowPosition(6); " 最大化 nmap <c- …
<onlylove> 路由有啥好推荐的，拿来用就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 嗯，只不过，不经常这样用， 因为习惯 电脑的桌面操作， 而且手机的系统一点也不自由
<onlylove> 你要有钱，就买好点的，没钱就买tplink
<lrvy> 100~200
<onlylove> 这个价钱，基本就tpLink了，你别想更好的了
<onlylove> 关上窗户……
<lrvy> 網劍的614怎麼樣
<tcstory> 谁能帮我翻译一下这段英文啊......我正在学习emacs
<tcstory>  Replicating a package set on another Emacs installation  In the Emacs whose setup you wish to replicate, type M-x ielm for an Emacs Lisp prompt, and enter:  `(setq my-packages               ',(mapcar #'el-get-as-symbol                         (el-get-list-package-names-with-status "installed")))   Copy the result into the new Emacs, in which you should already have installed El-Get, and evaluate it, followed by (el-get 'sync my-packages)
<bokuno> 英文信息虽说不完全能看明白，但只要能看明白想到的信息就足够
<tcstory> bokuno: 啥意思
<tcstory> bokuno: 这个是el get 的tutorial，英文有点渣，所以看不懂
<yunfan> imtxc: 尼康昨天被点名了
<imtxc> yunfan: 贸易战争嘛
<imtxc> yunfan: 两年的问题了，现在拿出来说事儿。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你那款是啥的
<imtxc> yunfan: 上榜的是全画幅的机器，我之前买的是入门款。。
<imtxc> yunfan: D7000
<yunfan> 我要切去win上折腾平板了
<bbc`> 这里真是彻底没落了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu-gnome13.04升级到13.10后evolution菜单变成英文了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456598 有什么解决办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubta — 2014-03-16 19:15
<caleb-> http://pastebin.com/h0PCQFNf # 目前最全的住宅改造节目表, 修正官网 bug + 補全
<caleb-> 日本的建筑改造节目
<jiero> 今年不指望4月下雪了。
<jiero> http://gooseberry.blender.org/ 很好的美工呢。
<^k^> ⇪ t: Gooseberry Cloudfunding Campaign
<jiero> 要是动画能做的这个样子。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关闭uefi后安装ubuntu 恢复uefi 下win8 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456599 菜鸟关掉uefi后在legacy下安装了ubuntu，要怎样才能启动win8？我将ubuntu的引导默认安装到了全部磁盘。要重装win8么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 keambar — 2014-03-16 19:57
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装Ubuntu13.10，进不去系统，求助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456600 电脑的型号是LenovoM490，原来装的win7 64bit 旗舰版 用U盘安装时，在分区那个界面，设置引导设备的时候选择的是 /boot 盘 然后装好了，用EasyBCD设置引导，如图 然后进入系统启动的时候，选
<^k^>  ─> 择 NeoSmart Linux 直接进入了这个界面 统计信息: 发表于 由 东曦曦 — 2014-03-16 20:33
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux中关于软链接可执行文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456601 想链接一个可执行文件到一个/home目录下，我试了一个纯文本的链接，是没有问题的。我现在在/home/ubuntu下。 ln -s documents/test test 。这样把 /home/ubuntu/document/test 链接到了/home/ubuntu/test 。但是源文件
<^k^>  ─> 是个可执行文件的 时候却发现，执行这个链接会报错。难道可执行文件不支持链接？有谁可以告诉我吗？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lan …
<leeeee> == 我来了
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。最近花钱太多了。
<leeeee> 怎么说？？？
<leeeee> juesss：出来啊 你到哪一站？
<hoxily> leeeee: 美女晚上好
<leeeee> == 晚上好 纠正 我不是美女 但是女的
<tracyone> ==!
<leeeee> 呼叫juesss
 * hoxily 这是客套话
<leeeee> 哦  不习惯
<hoxily> leeeee: 是 jusss 吧？ 你打错他的名字了。
<leeeee> == 对啊  我直接找他了 。。
<hoxily> 打错nick应该不会有提醒
<leeeee> 嗯 我直接找他了 ==
<perr> 喵
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如何在grub里边添加 以前的cent引导？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456602 装了ubuntu之后原来的cent 进不去了，使用update-grub显示 Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-60-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-60-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic Found i
<^k^>  ─> nitrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda1 Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求救！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456603 我想修改xterm的显示颜色。敲击完命令之后 得到提示 是 permission denied 怎么回事啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 轩辕慧闯 — 2014-03-16 21:55
<leeeee> OL是不是在挂盐水啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 没有啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 刚看了看，别人用EM5出的片儿真不错唉
<leeeee> 哦。。他不是生病了么
<happyaro1> 累了。
<freeflying> imtxc: 单反就是个忽悠
<breezegrowing> hi
<^k^> breezegrowing:点点点.  22:43 
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如何在grub里边添加 以前的cent引导？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456604 装了ubuntu之后原来的cent 进不去了，使用update-grub显示 Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-60-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-60-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic Found i
<^k^>  ─> nitrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda1 Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on …
<breezegrowing> anybody sees me ?
<rtykey> yes
<breezegrowing> 第一次在手机上上irc
<rtykey> 手机上怎么上？
<rtykey> 什么软件？
<breezegrowing> 叫
<liker> what?
<liker> ubuntu左侧启动栏点开程序后 再点击如何让它最小化
<tracyone> ???
<tracyone> 让程序？
<liker> 嗯
<tracyone>  鼠标点
<liker> 相当于win下任务栏收起程序的功能
<tracyone> win+d
<liker> 点击程序图标 让其最小化
<tracyone> unity貌似不行，你只能点击最小化图标
<liker> 这样总感觉有点麻烦 不知道有没有什么办法
<tracyone> 我呢现在喜欢这样http://imagebin.org/299602
<tracyone> 最小化根本没意义，有意义的是程序间的切换，你想回到桌面一般也没有意义，因为dash可以搜索任何文件快捷方式
<imtxc> freeflying: ep5 貌似比 em5 要好看
<liker> 嗯 你这样挺好的 不过我的桌面没那么大
<happyaron> gfrog: 还挂机？
<tracyone> liker: 我是笔记本，难不成你是手机==!
<liker> 我也笔记本 平时习惯了全屏显示
<tracyone> liker: 这是compiz效果你知道吧，鼠标移到右下角就能显示所有程序
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • apt-get卸载软件老是出错，help http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456605 cirs@cirs-VPCCA17EC:~$ sudo apt-get remove uget [sudo] password for cirs: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 下列软件包将被【卸载】： uget 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了
<^k^>  ─> 0 个软件包，要卸载 1 个软件包，有 2 个软件包未被升级。 有 1 个软件包没有被完全安装或卸载。 解压缩后将会空出 750 kB 的空间。 您 …
<liker> 哦 这个效果我没装 现在装个玩玩 我是新手
<tracyone> liker: 平时是全屏，一旦需要切换就移到右下角，这样全部程序都缩小成小窗口供用户选择，compiz是ubuntu自带的组件，你没发现而已，ubuntu的特效就靠他了
<breezegrowing> hi
<^k^> breezegrowing:点点点.  23:02 
<breezegrowing> back here again
<liker> traceyone: thanks
<breezegrowing> 刚才路由器不知谁给关上了，所以掉线了。
<tracyone> 话说irc是不是离线了，就会错过很多消息，而且无法获取到了
<breezegrowing> 可能是这样吧？
<breezegrowing> 这个频道的log不知是原本就有，还是后来人为架设的。
<imtxc> ubuntulog_: 回来~
<breezegrowing> bye
<cssa> hello
<^k^> cssa:点点点.  05:33 
<cssa> \q @^k% ...
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-09
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 外接键盘识别问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468698 现在笔记本上装了14.10，在笔记本自己的键盘上一切正常，包括快捷键都可以一一识别，但是外接键盘识别有问题，ctrl、alt、win全部识别为shift，用xev捕捉到事件如下（单击shift alt win ctrl都一样），用xmodmap搞
<^k^>  ─> 了半天好像也没用。 KeyPress event, serial 40, synthetic NO, window 0x4a00001, root 0xb6, subw 0x0, time 1665434, (16,-17) …
 * jiero 过着悲惨的人生 -
<jiero> Destine: 黑暗料理太宽泛了 - 昨天发了一个 黑巧克力芝麻糊+汤圆+牛奶 竟然出现了多个黑暗料理评论 - - -
 * jiero 以后需要黑暗料理制服。。。
<Destine> jiero, 我也看到了，我觉得其实还好？
<Destine> jiero, 都是甜甜的嘛。
<Destine> jiero, 我觉得要不同味型混合才是黑暗料理。
<jiero> Destine:  我刚才查了一下黑暗料理的解释 - 好宽泛。。。 可能是样子太恐怖了。
<Destine> jiero, 不用管啦，只要你自己吃得开心就好啦。
<jiero> Destine: 恩。学会了名词黑暗料理 - :)
<Destine> jiero, 要是我总是要在意别人怎么看我吃的东西那就不活啦，脑花肥肠鳝鱼泥鳅什么的。
<jiero> ...
<jiero> Destine:  ... 看着我就受不了 - - 软软的有弹性的东西。。。
 * jiero 拜 Destine
<Destine> jiero, 哈哈
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一只呆鸟 : 小鸟虽然已经有女朋友了,可是还是像一个大木头,大家都笑他笨,根本不知道什么叫情调,小鸟下决心要雪耻。 有一天晚上,小鸟跟女朋友野鸭走在没有人的路上,觉得很有情调。 小鸟:"今晚,我..我可以抱你吗?" 野鸭:"哎呀！人家不好意思嘛！ " 小鸟:"喔喔喔
<^k^>  ─> !好!哪等你好意思的时候再抱你好了！ "
<yunfan> unix下可有对两个文件做集合操作的 ？
<huntxu> yunfan: 你想要怎麽個集合法？
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 关于UBUNTU上的SVN客户端自动更新到远端SVN服务器的方法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468699 现实环境： 1、ubuntu14.0系统，想与远端的SVN服务器同步目录为/www/html/download/SVN/* 2、想实现自动同步或者定时同步。 3、远端的SVN服务器速度很慢，所以我想通过定时到下班以
<^k^>  ─> 后进行定时更新 4、ubuntu的本地的文件会改变，远端SVN上的文件也会改变，也就是说，本地ubuntu和远 …
<tryit_> yunfan, paste join
<yunfan> huntxu: 求 交集 并集 blah blah之类的集合操作啊
<yunfan> huntxu: 要是没有我准备写一个 这几天在看 unix编程的艺术 想实践下
<huntxu> yunfan: man comm，看下是不是你需要的
<yunfan> 好 我看下
<yunfan> huntxu: 这个好像就是  what the hell
<yunfan> 这些早期的人把坑都占满了
<huntxu> 這個要求文件先排好序lol，不過已經有sort了。。。
<huntxu> yunfan: 你晚生了30年，沒辦法
<yunfan> huntxu: 这个就是unix的思路 因为排序文件sort很擅长 你没必要自己再在工具里实现一遍
<yunfan> huntxu: 恩  集合不行还有别的
<yunfan> huntxu: 比如最近冒出来的 sorted set
<yunfan> 这个web用户用得多  也许可以做个
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux 4.0 更新补丁不再需要重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468700 在大多数的服务器或者数据中心里，喜欢用linux的一个原因是你不需要频繁的进行重启操作。诚然，某些关键性的补丁必须要进行重启，但你也可以等到数月后再做此操作。现在，得益于 linux 内核的最
<iMadper> qiao: 早, 首席.
<qiao> iMadper: 早,壕~
<qiao> iMadper: 有个问题,叫我现在 除了 google.com 不能访问之外其他的都能访问..
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ www.google.com *FROM* google.com)
<qiao> iMadper: 怎么回事 ?
<iMadper> qiao: 你google没走代理?
<qiao> 走了.
<iMadper> qiao: 你用啥翻墙的?
<qiao> iMadper:
<qiao> iMadper: 买的那个.
<iMadper> qiao: 买的哪个?
<qiao> iMadper: https://gocrolax.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* CroLAX (@ gocrolax.com)
<qiao> iMadper: 是用你给的那个 proxy.pac
<iMadper> qiao: 我都忘了那个pac文件是什么时候给你的了.
<qiao> ima
<qiao> iMadper: 好早了.
<iMadper> qiao: 你看一下google的规则在不在那个pac里面?
<qiao> iMadper: 在里面..
<iMadper> qiao: paste文件出来给看看?
<qiao> iMadper: 以前都可以,前几天电脑硬盘坏了,重新拿了个电脑后安装系统就不能访问google.com, gmail facebook 其他的都可以
<iMadper> qiao: 不应该啊. 是不是你的google.com被重定向到google.com.hk之类的了?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ www.google.com *FROM* google.com)
<jiero> 用番茄做BSD小恶魔吧。
<qiao> iMadper: http://code.bulix.org/5dgtny-88038
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<qiao> ima
<qiao> iMadper: 不是, google.com.hk 可以访问
<qiao> iMadper: 就 google.com 不能
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ www.google.com *FROM* google.com)
<iMadper> qiao: network.proxy.socks_remote_dns;true  <-  这个是true嘛? firefox里面.
<qiao> iMadper: network.proxy.socks_remote_dns;true
<iMadper> qiao: 是true啊... 那不应该啊...
<iMadper> qiao: 只能说是你买的那个server解析到错误的google ip了?
<iMadper> qiao: 否则不应该会有这个问题的.
<iMadper> qiao: 我share你一个server你临时用一下吧?
<qiao> iMadper: 我刚用了下公司的,可以访问
<iMadper> qiao: 昂, 那你先用公司的也行.
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<O0XX> iMadper: 找我？
<iMadper> O0XX: http://item.jd.com/1190775.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【美国网件R8000】美国网件（NETGEAR） R8000 AC3200M 三频千兆无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 (@ jd.com)
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 早
<BuKaiXin> momo O0XX
 * BuKaiXin 谁有 1333 或者 1066 的台式机 4g 内存... 我用 1666 的换一条
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 早.
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 么么哒
<BuKaiXin> 装 ubuntu 1404 的时候怎么选择不装 unity 呢
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: ubuntu server
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 不知道 server 跟 desktop 的区别在哪里
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 名字不一样
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 然后呢
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 预装的软件不一样.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: server的不装x环境吧.
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 一个6个u字母一个7个字母啊
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 那看来我的需求就是装 server 了？ 我只是不想用 unity 唉， X 得用啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 装 ubuntu core
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 然后连上网想装什么装什么
<BuKaiXin> ubuntu core 是个啥
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 我也不用unity, 我就直接装的desktop.
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 话说你这个需求为啥不用arch
<BuKaiXin> arch 装起来麻烦哎
<BuKaiXin> 而且 arch 的 aur 我这里得翻墙，慢
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 我到是有4根
<yunfan> 4Gx4
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 台式机的？
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 当然
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 1066 还是 1333
<yunfan> 1333
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 来跟我的 1600 换了吧。。
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 我换一根有什么用呢
<BuKaiXin> 我这里只有一根
<yunfan> 额 想起来 送了两根给我哥 现在还有两根在我父母家里
<BuKaiXin> 主要是主板太旧1600 的不支持
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 求换
<cherrot> ▶
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 不能
<BuKaiXin> ....
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 你的主板支持 1600 的话，没啥坏处吧
<jiero> 为啥你们买这么好的路由器
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.zhihu.com/question/28623102#answer-11993042
<alvin_rxg> Title: 如何看待今天opera浏览器上百度页面出现“恶意站点警告”？ - 互联网 - 知乎 (@ zhihu.com)
<iMadper> O0XX: http://3cvpkfx4gdnkcduj.onion/search.php
<O0XX> iMadper: http://onion.to/
<alvin_rxg> Title: onion.to Gateway to Tor Hidden Services (@ onion.to)
<O0XX> iMadper:
<O0XX> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1epzc07bdkvj20bh0g8409.jpg
<O0XX> iMadper: 发达的机会到了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1epzc07bdkvj20bh0g8409.jpg
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 这是在哪里啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 安徽省阜阳市
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 就看腿缺成啥样儿了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 这个富阳不知道是哪
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 阜阳是安徽的
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 问题是主板不支持一根1600 一根1333啊
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 唉
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 对不对
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 手里拿着 一条8g 跟 2x4g 开机点不亮的感觉，比骑女神身上硬不起来还难受
<BuKaiXin> 憋屈啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 赞比喻
<huntxu> 讚黑猫
<O0XX> huntxu: 赶紧去
<O0XX> huntxu: 晚了被别人抢了
<huntxu> O0XX: 初中畢業，學歷太高
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 是浙江的
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66d852fejw1epzcetbbpgj20er0jptak.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/Andersbakken/rtags   真心好用.
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Andersbakken/rtags · GitHub (@ github.com)
<jusss> 想回家了
<onlylove> yunfan: 没问题的，只要主板支持1600的条子，会自动降频到1333
<onlylove> yunfan: BuKaiXin那个干脆是不支持
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 擦，你484傻，骑在女神身上硬不起来比这个难受多了好吧，你点不亮机器还可以换内存
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 差不多
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 硬不起来，你是换女神还是换啥
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 又没说一直硬不起来
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 自己选
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 都骑上去了，还硬不起来，你不误事么
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 万一女神怀疑你是gay，你咋不
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 咋办
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 我TM把内存插插拔拔好多次了， 点不亮舒服不了...
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 换条子
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 公司的电脑
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 你插拔的那功夫，找IT分分钟搞定
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: IT 能干嘛
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 我找助理妹子要了三根条子了都，总不能让人再去买 1333 或者 1066 的
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 靠，公司的电脑不找IT找谁，公司请IT就是修电脑的好么，他不修电脑要他当前台？
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 你弄一个吃闲饭的？
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 你和助理说，不兼容，指定频率
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 或者你有我折腾硬件的能力也行
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 多说一句，我干过很多年IT
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 我知道，我的意思是走 IT 部门很麻烦
<BuKaiXin> 采购是行政部门的事儿啊
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 那你自己难受去吧
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 去58换一个靠谱么
<BuKaiXin> 不过现在买的话， 1333 比 1600 要贵唉
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 不知道，不过我打算去58买二手游戏机
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 那你就去找行政
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 谁给你的你找谁
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 这件事应该是行政把内存给IT才对，不应该直接给你
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 我直接找的妹子的话，就不需要走行政，省事儿
<BuKaiXin> 谁知道不兼容
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 说不准还能+1是吧？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 不可能
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 永远不可能
<BuKaiXin> 绝对不可能 +1
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 为啥不能+1？
<BuKaiXin> 反正就是不能
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 或者你用这个做借口要新机器？
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 别提新机器了，我太倒霉了，入职的时候刚好有个货离职留下两台旧的
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 恭喜中奖
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 然后跟我同一天入职的别人都领的是 8G 内存的新机器，我用着 2g 内存的旧机器
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 我也在用2G内存的机器啊，和你敲字这个就是
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 关键问题是比我来的晚的比我来的早的还有跟我同时来的，全都用的新的
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 助理妹子看上你了？给你旧的，让你经常找她？
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 电脑倒不是她给我的，主要是我接手工作的那货留下的
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 那是你自己倒霉
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 我公司都没机器...
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 只能用自己的...
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 我今天申请，他们要真不给我换，别怪我把代码搞自己笔记本上面
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 别听他说，他经常拿着s390X编译kernel
<BuKaiXin> 编译没问题
<BuKaiXin> 越慢越好
<BuKaiXin> 我要上网流畅啊
<BuKaiXin> 看b站流畅啊
 * iMadper s390x是我遇到的编译最快的机器...
 * O0XX 饿
<iMadper> O0XX: 我也额
<O0XX> iMadper: s390x上跑的都是虚拟机吧？
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 别提B！昨天女神给了个B站视频，丫的超级吵，她简直在自毁形象啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 对, 但是依然很快!!!
<iMadper> Python 2.5, 2.6 or 2.7. Note that versions 3.x of Python are not supported on any platform. Make sure that Python is in your path.  <-- wtf!!!
<onlylove_> iMadper: 用py3的苦命孩子
<QiongMangHuo> R帅不在啊
<Destine> iMadper, 如果你要用的S390x在德国。。。就不一样了。。。那个慢啊。。。
<onlylove> 哪个破烂厂的渣渣设备，负载能力这么烂，
<onlylove> Destine: 网络慢和机器慢两码事
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: rh的s390x也是慢的感人
<HowIsItGoing> Destine: 让他们速速进供一台来我朝
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 然后带上图纸和源码？
<iMadper> Destine: 我用的在美帝. 直接远程clone代码编译, 很快的.
<Destine> HowIsItGoing, 好贵的。。。大概不会买吧。
 * iMadper 修好了emacs的bug, 用起来爽多了.
<HowIsItGoing> Destine: 进供撒，买毛线
<iMadper> 一年前, rh有个硬件购买需求的邮件, 不知道谁要求了个s390x, 后来也没消息了...
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> iMadper: 这种大机能直接放机房？
<iMadper> O0XX: 买这个应该直接送机柜了吧?
<onlylove_> O0XX: 不放机房放哪里，供起来？
<O0XX> onlylove_:对啊，好多钱呢
<O0XX> onlylove_:ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> onlylove_:像你这么能掉的，买个s390x估计就不会掉了
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.zhihu.com/question/28622415/answer/41506922?utm_source=weibo&utm_medium=weibo_share&utm_content=share_answer&utm_campaign=share_button   lol~
<alvin_rxg> Title: Java比.net工作机会更多，前景更好吗？ - Linustd 的回答 - 知乎 (@ zhihu.com)
<iMadper> O0XX: linustd真是纯粹的黑
<onlylove_> O0XX: 我这么能掉，全拜公司网络
<onlylove_> O0XX: 家里的3G卡的要死，都不掉
<O0XX> onlylove_: 你买一个s390x，震住你同事，他们不敢上网了你就不掉了
<iMadper> onlylove_: 你买一个s390x，震住你同事，他们不敢上网了你就不掉了
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 你买一个s390x，震住你同事，他们不敢上网了你就不掉了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 壕求赞助，买s390x
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 把我卖了也不够买s390x的一个开关
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 扯
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 真的 z系列特别贵
<onlylove_> O0XX: 你们看壕又在哭穷 cc iMadper
<O0XX> onlylove_: 同意， QiongMangHuo这种壕，一分钟工资买好多s390x的，跟
<O0XX> 他要
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 土壕听说你要买房了?
<iMadper> O0XX: 毛, z贵的很, QiongMangHuo 三分钟工资才能买一个
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 啥？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 听说周六你去二环看别墅了
<iMadper> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°.
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 对啊，张家口的别墅啊
<iMadper> 那么问题来了, 究竟是别墅贵还是z贵?
 * QiongMangHuo 我司还是我最穷 苦啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 如果是张家口的别墅，肯定没有Z贵
<huntxu> 黑貓看上的是北海南邊那塊地吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 也不一定.
<O0XX> huntxu: 让人大代表挖塌那个地方？
<O0XX> iMadper: 绝对不如s390x贵
<huntxu> O0XX: 那地方叫中什麽來著，忘了
<iMadper> O0XX: 你买个30000平米的
<O0XX> iMadper: 哪有30000平的别墅..
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这是要搞大棚蔬菜?
<huntxu> iMadper: 那叫足球場吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 那可以建个故宫了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 壕你买别墅了？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 包山头种树
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 去看看而已，才十几万一套
 * HowIsItGoing 上周俺米国的同事说他准备买一个190000平米的地…… 还带个树林子还有河……
<HowIsItGoing> 妈蛋，震精了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 回宫了？
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 也就400m*500m而已
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 够建个足球场了吧？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 啥？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 够了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 我说你已经回宫了？
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 夠建好多個
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 。
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 周六你们哪吃的？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: huntxu 咱这种摆个桌上足球都没地儿
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 宇宙中心
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 昨天我和kaka打台球, 我赢了80%的局数!!! 他在rh可以排名前五的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 什么!!!! 天啦噜, kaka怎么堕落成这样了???!!!!
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: rh台球弱渣
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 犇
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 没有你指点的时候我都打得很好
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 保证你现在赢不了 qiao 他们组的两个小妹妹
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你去RH打台球踢场子了？
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 把她俩叫来约一下  台球
<qiao> iMadper: :\?
 * iMadper 其中有一个妹子很漂亮啊!!!!
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 球玊你好
 * iMadper 怀念!
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 对,你打不过了..
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 球玊你好
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 那两个小妹妹打球技术很好的.
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 给联系方式 我约战一下
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 乃要跟妹子约做用杆子把某样东西射入洞里的游戏么？
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 没微信,没qq
<O0XX> qiao:留公司邮箱
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 肯定有 只是不给你而已
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你自己动手..
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 给你nick name, 关键是她们不在这个频道啊..
<iMadper> qiao: 给她ccui@redhxxxx吧
 * O0XX 拜春哥
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 有nick不就有邮箱了么
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 对啊,你直接发邮件给我们老板.. 看 ^^ iMadper
 * QiongMangHuo 得永生
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你的邮箱是夏利, 又不是adam8157@redhat...
<iMadper> mozilla弱爆了!!!!
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 不用, 你们老板的电话gtalk微信邮箱我都有, 这就告诉说你在闲聊irc不工作
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 早
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 拜万人斩
<BuKaiXin> .....
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: ...
<iMadper> qiao: 不用怕.
<iMadper> qiao: 我给你 QiongMangHuo 老板的联系方式.
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 我就老板旁边坐着 .
<huntxu> qiao: 你把你老板坐了？
<O0XX> s/坐/做
<O0XX>  
<qiao> huntxu: ..
<iMadper> 龘龖龘龖龘龖龘龖龘龖龘龖龘龖龘龖
 * O0XX  龖龘纛爨灪麤彠龖龘纛爨灪麤彠龖龘纛爨灪麤彠龖龘纛爨灪麤彠龖龘纛爨灪麤彠龖龘纛爨灪麤彠
<QiongMangHuo> 瞎了
<O0XX> iMadper: Canonical Chengjun san
<iMadper> O0XX: ??
<O0XX> iMadper: 没事，我觉得这个wacom cao san估计是邮件系统坏掉了
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ,,,
 * O0XX 困
 * tryit 拿着offer跟老板谈工资怎么样
<maplebeats> 请问,windows c盘满了怎么办
<maplebeats> tryit: 会不会不太好
<tryit> maplebeats, 不知道
<maplebeats> tryit: 都有offer了，直接走人呀
<tryit> maplebeats, 其实不想走 其实我想留
<iMadper> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.27.qzvWds&id=42375347200&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=1
<iMadper> O0XX: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.27.qzvWds&id=42375347200&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=1
<maplebeats> tryit: 那直接谈呗
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX: 没有ngff的ssd, 买转接口有啥用?
<tryit> maplebeats, 亮出offer来是不是有一种欺负人的感觉……
<maplebeats> tryit: 亮出offer就等于要挟吧
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<tryit> maplebeats, 是啊
<tryit> maplebeats, 所以感觉可能不好
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 一般说要走的话就没法留下来了 已经游了隔阂
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, maplebeats 不给亮出offer来老板不会觉得值那个价
<maplebeats> 你就说其它公司愿意给更高的价钱呗
<maplebeats> 不要把offer亮出来啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: capsule看完没？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 没看. 这两天写插件呢
<tryit> maplebeats, 恩，这样可能更委婉点，说有公司愿意出这个价
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 啥插件？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: https://github.com/madper/helm-fasd/blob/master/helm-fasd.el
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* helm-fasd/helm-fasd.el at master · madper/helm-fasd · GitHub (@ github.com)
<maplebeats> tryit: 你们涨工资还可以谈，真好
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 走helm的接口
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不过那个不是最新的了
<tryit> maplebeats, 不谈工资的话，工资不会自己涨起来
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我还想改一改gomode, 给godef添加一个回退查询前的位置的功能.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 赞，改改改
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 拜elisp壕
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 是啊.
<MSErgo4K> tryit: .. ... ....
<O0XX> MSErgo4K, 拜elisp壕
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 找了个啥新工作啊高管?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: JD快递小哥爆胎了？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: dear everyone是啥用法？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 啥东西?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: Dear everyone.map {|x| x.fuck}.join" "
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 有人发邮件...
<O0XX> 。。。
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 拜如逼壕
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 歇歇
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 还没完全定下来，整天穷忙活
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 你整穷忙活?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 差不多
<tryit> 掉线……
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 看来我提前弄我身边这个交换机还真是明志啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: .
<MSErgo4K> o0
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 赞自宫明志的!
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 在哪儿能申请个oem的git?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 找你老板
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: joey?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 还是白老板?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你猜
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 赞
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/ISO/Git/PrivateServer?highlight=%28calabash%29
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 赞mao ?
<BuKaiXin> 瞎赞
<BuKaiXin> 有没有 ps/2 的无线鼠标？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 快来给我点个赞
<MSErgo4K> o0
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 这个文章里面, 所有的topic, 都是OBSOLETE了...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 反正我用的这个，不知道现在该用啥了
<Destine> 醒了。。
<nyfair> 牛牛们，这里有没有tex菊苣
<QiongMangHuo> TeX
<iMadper> FJKong: 是最新的
<iMadper> FJKong: 刚才掉线了
<FJKong> 哦
<FJKong> ok
<iMadper> FJKong: 你有代码? 能调?
<iMadper> FJKong: msg给你diag文件了.
<FJKong> 后面的是什么
<iMadper> FJKong: sogou-diag生成的一车文件啊
<FJKong> 哦
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 就是你了
<nyfair> 我现在要在页眉上加张图片，页脚上加日期和页数，求代码
<eexpss> \usepackage{fancyhdr}
<huntxu> 牛牛真是多才多藝
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 牛牛
<hcht> 什么东东，加页眉页脚。
<BuKaiXin> 我靠
<BuKaiXin> 完了，多了一次逾期
<BuKaiXin> 还错卡了.....
<BuKaiXin> 次哦
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 赞
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 妹哦
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 赞!
 * onlylove 终于干了次蠢事，在root目录执行了 rm *
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 还赞
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 这次玩大了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 赞！
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 开森
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: ... 逾期会如何?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 以后估计办不下来卡了
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 那家少还了?
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 中行
<BuKaiXin> 说是已经记录了逾期记录
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 请允悲
<BuKaiXin> 马蛋
<onlylove_> 好可怕
 * QiongMangHuo 还好我只有一个银行的信用卡 而且自动还款...
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 请允悲
<BuKaiXin> 账单在那张全币卡里面，还到 jcb 卡里面了
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 这下子，逾期记录又得五年？
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 没事儿的
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 没事的，顶多贷款买房的时候利率不打折而已
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: .....
<BuKaiXin> 这还叫没事儿
<BuKaiXin> 疯了要
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 不会的
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 要连续四次 一共六次 才会有惩罚
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 问题是你怎么解释
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 这种事情，没法解释
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 赞买房壕
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 你问下银行有补救没
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 被车撞晕了半个月
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 这都知道
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 银行就让我还
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我啥也不知道啊
<tryit> onlylove_, 我在 HP Unix 服务器的编译脚本里，因为 bug ，执行了一次 rm / -rf
<O0XX> <QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 不会的
<O0XX> 1425884927 <QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 要连续四次 一共六次 才会有惩罚
<O0XX> 1425884931
<onlylove_> tryit: 真幸福
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 别谦虚啊壕
<tryit> onlylove_, 关键的还是运行服务器
<onlylove_> tryit: 哦这
<BuKaiXin> 完了完了
<BuKaiXin> 我的信报
<tryit> onlylove_, 赞你一个
<onlylove_> tryit: 我这搞的是虚拟机
<O0XX> iMadper: 新版google drive这个双击打开真是赞
<tryit> onlylove_, ……
<onlylove_> tryit: 还有snapshot
<iMadper> O0XX: 啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: 你还没换新版啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 没...
<jusss> O0XX: onlylove_  西二旗的a2出口离那个联想大厦远吗？
<O0XX> jusss: 乃要去联想？
<onlylove_> jusss: 联想？挺远的好像
<jusss> O0XX: 面试
<onlylove_> jusss: 我记得联想那房子在软件园
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 白老板, 我们用得那个e1000e的driver在哪可以下载? 我们那个版本的
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 等我给你找啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: momo
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你咋了，也在进进出出的
<jusss> onlylove_: 上地七街开拓路
<O0XX> jusss: 你那个不是上地10街的联想
<O0XX> jusss: 七街的那个是联想中国总部
<O0XX> jusss: 10街那个是联想国际总部
<O0XX> jusss: 差很远
<QiongMangHuo> 0_0
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 腻害
<jusss> O0XX: 不知道，上地七街开拓路1号联想大厦
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 上地小王子
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 那是，我怎么也在那边上了一年多班呢
<jusss> O0XX: 那离西二旗a2出口很远？
<BuKaiXin> 怎么办啊怎么办
<BuKaiXin> 有没有有逾期经验的壕说说有啥影响
<O0XX> jusss: 必须远
<O0XX> jusss: 你自己百度地图一下
<jusss> O0XX: 哦
<O0XX> jusss:A2口出来近的那个是十街的国际总部
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 有逾期经验的能被称之为壕?
<BuKaiXin> ...
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 卡太多，所以逾期了
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 人是卡壕
<hcht> 我的逾期过，我咨询过客服说没事。
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: ....
<BuKaiXin> 中行逾期是任何提醒都没有啊
<BuKaiXin> hcht: 不一样的银行不一样吧
<hcht> 我的交通银行。
<jusss> 掉了…
<hcht> irc怎么更改字体颜色？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 忘了给你找驱动了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 现在找
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=15817
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Intel® Download Center (@ intel.com)
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 是那一版么?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 得自己写debian/rules
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你要找deb包的源码？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 还是intel的下载地址？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 都行 你确定是一版就行
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:.
<iMadper> O0XX: 把那个git生成ppa需要的几个包的工具给俺?
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: debian新维护人员手册
<O0XX> iMadper: 我之前发给过你啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 你找找link
<iMadper> O0XX: 你只说要给我, 没给吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 给了啊，是个wiki
<O0XX> iMadper: 翻翻历史记录去
<O0XX> iMadper: https://wiki.canonical.com/CDO/Hyperscale/KernelMaintenance
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂. 这个啊
<O0XX> iMadper: https://wiki.canonical.com/CDO/Hyperscale/KernelMaintenance#Uploading_to_a_PPA
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞
 * BuKaiXin 哎，终于还是湿鞋了 ...
<BuKaiXin> 以后还怎么申请卡啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 用你斩人的记录啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin:额度更高
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 果断销卡
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 不能销吧
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 没有最后还款提醒的卡不敢用了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 逾期了销卡不是大忌
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 没关系的
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 哦不对，我是吧中行的另一张卡销了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 我都用google日历
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 有短信提示的
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 我用 evernote, orgmode 都提醒
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 还给忘了？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 关键问题是，看到账单那天我记录的时候就给记错了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 那没办法了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 我都是要double check的
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你可以用汇添富
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 自动换
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 我只是确认了下到底还了没有
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 但没想到记录的时候就是错的
<BuKaiXin> 所以我刚才把另一张销了
<BuKaiXin> 以后记不错了
<BuKaiXin> 一家银行两个账户果然是大忌
<BuKaiXin> TMD，才 18 块钱啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你是用得谁的git tree?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 官方的trusty
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: trusty-updates
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 中行没有到期提醒，但是逾期不跨账单日的话，不会记录的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ... 还以为mainline....
<iMadper> git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git  cc QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 两个银行单独还款的才是渣渣
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 中行没有逾期提醒？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 没有的
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 一个银行两个账号单独还款的才是渣渣
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 对啊，中行就这样
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 渣渣
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 所以注销
<BuKaiXin> 马蛋的，逾期记录得背到 2020 年了
<BuKaiXin> 不过估计我到 2020 年也买不了房
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 你交税三年了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper sean是不是又把他老电脑拿来用了? 所以无线才断
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 马上
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 不知道...也许还真是...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... .. 不知.
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我去看看吧
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: ...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 貌似新电脑啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: lol
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞!
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: http://sports.163.com/15/0309/01/AK7R3CJM00051CCL.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 英足坛惊现神主帅!破门+扑点助绝杀 你行你上啊_网易体育 (@ 163.com)
<iMadper> O0XX: 真是得给你点个赞!
 * BuKaiXin 蛋好疼
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 招人给你揉揉
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 有人揉的啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 是揉疼的吧？
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: 撸疼的吧
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 好腻害
 * onlylove 困
<luobo> 欢迎大家去白菜频道
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 拜后宫壕
<luobo> 这样就能让萝卜蹂躏你一次了
 * cherrot 不知何时起公司IP不在 Ban IP list里了 好开心
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: ....
<BuKaiXin> huntxu: ...
 * BuKaiXin 最近老丢钱丢卡
 * BuKaiXin 一个月已经有两次取现之后忘了从 ATM 里面退卡了....
<onlylove__> BuKaiXin: 你需要一个妹子给你保管这些卡
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 钱都给我
<onlylove__> BuKaiXin: 不过平安银行有个措施不错，平安的ATM取钱的时候先退卡后出钞
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你就不会丢了，根治
 * O0XX 困
<luobo> BuKaiXin: 下次你取钱叫上我
<luobo> BuKaiXin: 我缺钱
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/320523
<alvin_rxg> Title: 凑单品：Lansinoh Hpa Lanolin 羊毛脂 乳头保护霜 40g $6.58_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<luobo> BuKaiXin: 我站你后面就行
<iMadper> O0XX: 你连这个都关注?
<luobo> sun服务器键盘有卖的吗？
<luobo> 是什么sun type 6 还是7来着
<O0XX> iMadper: 在首页上啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 看到了就推荐给你了
<iMadper> luobo: 淘宝一直有得卖啊
<luobo> iMadper: 有的键盘布局是标准的
<luobo> iMadper: 不喜欢
<iMadper> luobo: 那你找不是标准的呗
<luobo> iMadper: 也是
<luobo> iMadper: 你们都用什么键盘
<iMadper> luobo: MS ergo 4000
<luobo> iMadper: 有没有特别顺手的，抄起来就能打人的
<luobo> iMadper: 屌，搜了一下，看着不错的样子
<iMadper> luobo: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.17.DXaaCn&id=37379664638&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=1
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: https://wiki.canonical.com/CDO/Hyperscale/KernelMaintenance#Uploading_to_a_PPA   你每次都要这么复杂的过程吗?
<luobo> iMadper: 这个带到公司影响不好
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不复杂啊 你不是有新release只是想ppa编译的话 很多步骤用不上
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 为什么办公室有大姐的情况 你们还这样
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 在欧美早就被fire了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我说的很克制了好伐
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 一个出格的都没啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我真是没啥出格的啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 他们拐带歪了
<O0XX> iMadper: ppa build dpkg-buildpakcage是必须的啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 别的就是改改名，写写changelog什么的
<iMadper> O0XX: 我看还要rm .git
<O0XX> iMadper: 咱们用的debuild就是dpkg-buildpackge的前端
<O0XX> iMadper: rm .git是为了小一点吧？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂...
<huntxu> iMadper: 矬矬
<happyaron> iMadper: 为了不让外面看到我司内部用git吧
<happyaron> O0XX: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<happyaron> 实际 dpkg-buildpackge 会自己忽略 .git 的
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我司git公开的...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot -I.git -I.gitignore -i'\.git.*' -sa
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<QiongMangHuo> 但是我从不做这一步
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: kernel 是公开的
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: git也是...
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 哦 我懂了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: lol
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我组的wiki你也学习一下 https://wiki.canonical.com/PES/Engineering/HardwareEnablement/Process/HWEGitProcess
<QiongMangHuo> 虽然没用的东西更多
<QiongMangHuo> 这是谁的短信声音和我一样!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<QiongMangHuo> 这是谁的短信声音和我一样!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<QiongMangHuo> 这是谁的短信声音和我一样!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: wenfang
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: PES
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 也是魅族啊估计
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 就是, 公司发的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 对 她是搞phone的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 卧槽??? 为啥我没有
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你不是phone的qa啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 为啥我没有
<iMadper> happyaron: ^^
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 对哦, 职业足球进化
<happyaron> iMadper: 我组搞Mir呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 你是嘛?
<happyaron> iMadper: 当当组搞kernel呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 人艰不拆
<iMadper> happyaron: 所以给当当发了kernel的git权限啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 怒讚mir
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: kernel team的标准 你也看看 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance - Ubuntu Wiki (@ ubuntu.com)
<happyaron> iMadper: 我怎么还没有desktop set的upload权限
<iMadper> happyaron: 但是你有fcitx的优先体验权啊
<huntxu> iMadper: ^ 这个更讚
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 你能直接往archive里传kernel package不
<iMadper> happyaron: 错了, sogou词库的优先体验权
<happyaron> iMadper: 没用啊
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 不能啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 那你可以转组啊
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 老子毛都没有都没说啥
<happyaron> iMadper: 转不动啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 老毛子指谁？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我不在c-k
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我不在c-k-t组里
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 好吧
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 曾经说要把我扔进去 但是没下文了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 速速转组到美女老板旗下
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我也想啊!!!
<happyaron> 那就快去吧，lol
<iMadper> Ara team?
<happyaron> iMadper: Canonical Kernel Team 啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 他们老板漂亮?
<iMadper> happyaron: 给花名册看看?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 一个日裔妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: https://launchpad.net/~leannogasawara
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Leann Ogasawara in Launchpad (@ launchpad.net)
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ara是les  你丧心病狂
<happyaron> iMadper: 去dir里搜索吧
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> 我怎么知道人家是les...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 她自己说的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你追人家, 人家实在是不知道怎么拒绝了, 给出的这个理由?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 她自己在list里说的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... 我靠, 一下子拒绝一个list...
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 是说经常催oem priority bug那个么
<iMadper> happyaron: 是的.
 * happyaron 貌似还欠着俩ibus的bug
 * happyaron 不打算修了的
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: ara是cert team的manager
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 这么高呢啊……
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 没你高
<iMadper> happyaron: 不好看啊...
<iMadper> happyaron: 没你高
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 嗯个子没我高
<iMadper> happyaron: leannogasawara 没有 ara好看.
<happyaron> iMadper: 可 ara 对于 QiongMangHuo 已经确定没机会了啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 可以掰直啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 而且 QiongMangHuo 肯定超爱这只啊
<happyaron> iMadper: kernel team mgr，他敢不爱么
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... ...
 * iMadper 擦擦擦, 怎么决绝一个人给自己+o啊!!!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: go
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 对了, 那天你不是要找golang的项目嘛? 给你推荐一个?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: https://github.com/monochromegane/the_platinum_searcher
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* monochromegane/the_platinum_searcher · GitHub (@ github.com)
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: pt
 * O0XX ...
<luobo> kk又歇业了？
<yunfan> onlylove__: 瞎扯  降频是支持 但是两条频率不一样 双通道有问题的
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你非要用双通道么？而且我组过异步双通道啊，你不是AMD的板子吧，很早之前intel就能降频双通道了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 牛牛
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 现在谁不组双通道啊
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 我单条内存，而且现在异步双通道一点问题都没
 * O0XX 1.89MB/s
 * O0XX 1.71MB/s
 * O0XX 上传真心快
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX: 是啊.
<O0XX> iMadper: 投投投 http://m.newsmth.net/article/Career_Upgrade/318805
<alvin_rxg> Title: 水木社区手机版 (@ newsmth.net)
<iMadper> O0XX: 早就知道这个岗位了.
<iMadper> O0XX: 还有几个kernel dev的岗位呢
<O0XX> iMadper: 看样子一直没找到人啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 投投投啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个就是dup那个岗, 没意思啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个岗没钱啊
<iMadper> O0XX: https://www.madper.tk:9700/
<yaguang> iMadper: 今天有打球的没
<iMadper> yaguang: 一车.
<yaguang> iMadper: great
 * yaguang 火速赶过去
<iMadper> yaguang: 一车的意思就是, 不需要你来凑数了~
 * iMadper (笑
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> yaguang: 大概7个人 据说nancy都要来
<yaguang> QiongMangHuo: 马上出发
<QiongMangHuo> ...
 * O0XX 笑)
<QiongMangHuo> ()
<QiongMangHuo> 笑不出来
<QiongMangHuo> 今天不开森
<jiero> onlylove, 相亲第一场 -00= 觉得好可怕。。。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 00? 00后?
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 。。。
<jiero> 只是掉了的表情呼号
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 00后还真的能相亲了。。。突然发现好恐怖。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 是吧。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 你可以找00后。
<O0XX> jiero: 00后今年最大的15岁吧？
<jiero> O0XX,  在很多国家都可以相亲了。
<O0XX> jiero: 根据《中华人民共和国刑法》第236条第2款的规定，性行为对象是不满14周岁的幼女的（无论是否自愿），均按强奸罪从重处罚，处3年以上10年以下有期徒刑，最高可判死刑。
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.smzdm.com/p/661509 ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°.
<O0XX> jiero: 小心
<jiero> O0XX, 过几年结婚
<jiero> O0XX, 。。。
<jiero> O0XX, 相亲未必是立刻
<O0XX> iMadper: 我700块的够用了，还能上4G
<jiero> O0XX, 靠。我还没和女的发生过性行为呢。
<iMadper> 4G是谁?
<O0XX> jiero: 小心死刑
<jiero> O0XX, 不会的。
<jiero> O0XX, 女的认识我的，大多会把我啦黑。
<O0XX> jiero: 相亲不一样
<O0XX> iMadper: 我觉得联通DC-HSPA+跟4G速度真差不多
<iMadper> O0XX: 还是慢. lag
<O0XX> iMadper: lag是无线网络的问题吧，4G不lag?
<iMadper> O0XX: 是的, 4g不lag
<jiero> O0XX, 移动4G爆发速度过10M/s 记得。
<jiero> O0XX, 为啥相亲不一样？
<jiero> 。。。
<BuKaiXin> test
<saimazoon>  toast
<yunfan> roylez_: 我在一个人那看到他推荐你的文章 结果你的链接已经挂了
<hoxily> jusss: 这段代码看得懂吗？
<hoxily> jusss: http://blog.csdn.net/tspatial_thunder/article/details/42832687
<alvin_rxg> Title: Similar Pair _ HackerRank - 算法，时空数据挖掘 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET (@ csdn.net)
<jusss> hoxily: unknown server error
<jusss> hoxily: 我现在只有手机网络，住的地方没wifi
<hoxily> jusss: 那么发邮件能收到吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 能
<hoxily> jusss: 已发送。
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯，收到了
<roylez_> yunfan: 哪一篇？我的博客貌似已经被墙了
<yunfan> roylez_: 就是用hostapd建ap
<yunfan> roylez_: 我的机器用hostapd 直接说配置失败
<roylez_> yunfan: 恩，这个应该是最热门的一篇了
<yunfan> 但是我用iw 看是有支持ap模式的
<yunfan> roylez_: 不过我直接手动用 iwconfig wlan0 mode master也是失败
<roylez_> yunfan: 什么芯片
<yunfan> roylez_: rtl8211ae
<roylez_> yunfan: rt81xx 和 atheros的都应该兼容性挺好的
<yunfan> 我现在有个chromebook开机要自动检查更新 结果那个地址屏蔽了  我家里路由又没有代理 火死了
<yunfan> 那个狗屁网络设置忽略了我的socks5代理配置  tmd
<yunfan> roylez_: 额 是 RTL8821AE
<yunfan> intel nuc板型带的
<roylez_> yunfan: 不熟悉，不好说
<yunfan> roylez_: 我想fuck google这帮人
<yunfan> 非要强制检查更新 而且不提供忽略选项
<yunfan> 搞得我chromebook不能进去了 等于是废了
<yunfan> 而且那个代理选项也不能起作用
<roylez_> Linux折腾无法避免
<roylez> yunfan: 用Mac这几个月来觉得很淡定，合上屏幕就休眠了，从来不关机，想开adhoc也只是点点，确实省心很多。我觉得我是不会再在家用Linux了
<jiero> roylez,  linux开 adhoc也是点点。
<jiero> roylez,  linux关机是因为我傻傻的喜欢跟着内核更新。
<onlylove> roylez: 你不更新不就不折腾了
<yunfan> roylez: 我有个macbook air 去公司很悲催啊 公司无线老掉 想用usb转rj45 的 结果水果不支持  我的chromebook都支持 tmd
<yunfan> 不扯了   回去看电影
<onlylove> yunfan: 水果有个USB2RJ45
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要用它的专用配件
<roylez> yunfan: 公司有台式机的话用台式机挂360WiFi之类的邪门玩意给Mac用
<jiero> yunfan,  你公司有开发板丫。
<jiero> yunfan,  随便个开发板发射信号
<onlylove> 4G当真没延迟？
<iMadper> onlylove: 以我多年前在广州的4g体验来看, lte的延迟特别小. 9ms当时. 打dota都行.
<jiero> onlylove,  怎么会。
<jiero> iMadper, 。。。那时候就有4G了！！
 * jiero 跪拜 iMadper ！
<onlylove> iMadper: 3G就能打
<iMadper> jiero: 不仅有, 而且免费. 但是试点而已.
<iMadper> onlylove: 3g我打过, 延迟大不少.
<jiero> iMadper, 那是因为试点。
<iMadper> onlylove: 3g要在200ms左右.
<jiero> iMadper, 我记得以前在澳大利亚用电话线上网打FPS
<jiero> iMadper,  56k 拨号
<jiero>  iMadper 我一直没明白为啥带宽变大就可以减小延迟呢。
<iMadper> jiero: 延迟归延迟.
<iMadper> jiero: 不一样的.
<jiero> onlylove,    linux下，在中国能玩的网络游戏很少。
<onlylove> 问题是4G技术延迟小，架不住骨干网延迟
<iMadper> onlylove: 这倒是.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我现在用3G，晚上12点以后，延迟在100以内
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂.
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是人多的时候，比方现在……
<onlylove> iMadper: 经常1000+
<iMadper> onlylove: 打游戏?
<onlylove> iMadper: 是的
<iMadper> onlylove: 有可能是你的游戏的服务器响应慢了~
<jiero> iMadper, onlylove  你们北京的应该自己架设本地服务器
<onlylove> jiero: 架毛
 * jiero 拔掉 onlylove  的毛
 * onlylove 先剃掉 jiero 的毛
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要说响应慢，那有线宽带咋不慢
<jiero> onlylove, 我的毛长得快
<jiero> onlylove,  因为夜里很多人出去玩。
<onlylove> jiero: 长的快剃的勤
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<iMadper> onlylove: 基站撑不住
<jiero> onlylove, 而且真的很多人没用有限宽带上网，但是上班使用的。
<jiero> onlylove, 看 perr 就使用 wlan的。
<onlylove> iMadper: 那基站到最后不是还要走有线么
<jiero> onlylove, 运营商不一样。
<iMadper> onlylove: 基站带不动那么多无线终端.
<jiero> onlylove, 移动比不上电信和联通？
<jiero> 或者联通的也满了。
<jiero> 我用电信的，
<jiero> 电信的似乎不满
<happyaron> iMadper: 世界上真的有五谷道场这么难吃的方便面。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 别介，人说了我们非油炸
<happyaron> 我真想找中粮还我下里面的鸡蛋
<iMadper> happyaron: 我经常吃.
<happyaron> onlylove: 难吃死了……
<happyaron> iMadper: 牛掰
<iMadper> happyaron: 不难吃啊.
<iMadper> happyaron: 当然比不上拉王了
<iMadper> happyaron: 五谷道场的酸笋肥牛面可以的
<onlylove> happyaron: 方便面，还是统一
<happyaron> iMadper: 我觉得最大路货的康师傅都比这货好吃
<happyaron> onlylove: 出前一丁好吃
<iMadper> happyaron: 我跟 imtxc 都是拉王粉丝.
<onlylove> happyaron: 大路货是今麦郎
<happyaron> iMadper: 看来这是妹子壕标配，我与之无缘了
<iMadper> happyaron: 港版出前一丁可以的. 大陆的, 简直就是白水煮面放点儿盐和油
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<happyaron> iMadper: 最近两种都吃过了，没啥区别
<iMadper> happyaron: 可能是吃了拉王才能成为妹子壕?~
<happyaron> iMadper: 拉王我倒是一次都没吃过。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 一般来说, 我不推荐港版的方便面...
<iMadper> happyaron: 因为港版的和味道简直就是粪水
<happyaron> 为啥
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> 山东产的出前一丁味道不错
<iMadper> happyaron: 难吃是一方面, 你一个碗装面, 不提供叉子/筷子, 搞毛啊!!!
<happyaron> iMadper: lol 我买的袋装版
<iMadper> happyaron: 我说合味道港版
<iMadper> happyaron: 没有筷子!
<iMadper> happyaron: 不过拉王和五谷道场都需要水煮, 不能泡开, 是个遗憾.
<iMadper> happyaron: 可能非油炸的都这样
<happyaron> 可能吧
<happyaron> 中粮你丫还我鸡蛋
<onlylove> 为啥突然向笑
<iMadper> happyaron: 买拉王吧, 绝对不失望.
<iMadper> happyaron: 精炖牛肉味的
<jiero> happyaron,  方便面？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 是吧~
<jiero> 你们都是壕-竟然吃泡面。
 * jiero 去年要离开重庆的时候，看到康师傅的价格就却步了。
 * jiero 最终在火车上10元买了最后一批水果。好象是3盒。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> jiero: 康师傅2块一包，不贵啊
<onlylove> jiero: 比起统一的2.5什么的小菜
<jiero> onlylove  我还是买白象的料。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 必须日清啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 是啊, 我一直是日清的粉丝啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 拉王好吃的很
<lainme> 学校的网络越来越悲剧了
<freeflying> iMadper: 除了咸点，其它都狠良心
<iMadper> freeflying: 我只放一般调料
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Chrome-OS-Freon-Graphics
<alvin_rxg> Title: Chrome OS Switches To "Freon" Graphics Stack To Replace X11 - Phoronix (@ phoronix.com)
<iMadper> s/一般/一半/
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥东西? 不关注.
<onlylove> lainme: 悲剧就悲剧吧
<alvin_rxg> 那谁又掉线了是吧？
<gfxmode> 质量最好的是今麦郞的方便面，弹力十足
<gfxmode> 调味包份量很足；不过现在超市里好像好不到今麦郎的影子了
<gfxmode> s/好不/看不
<onlylove> gfxmode: 不不不，今麦郎的难泡
<onlylove> gfxmode: 超市还有卖，不过你看不到了
<iMadper> 其实今麦郎就是日清大陆版
<jiero> 不不。我吃方便面不饱。
<iMadper> 今麦郎做的不错了.
<onlylove> gfxmode: 白象-今麦郎-康师傅-统一
 * jiero 觉得方便面100g实在太黑暗了。正常量应该是180g采购才够吃把。
<jiero> 结果就要普通的两包。
<kenifanying> 求助一下goagent的问题，debian wheezy, pip 安装的python-gevent最新版本，怎么运行goagent的时候还是提示“please install python-gevent" ?
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 现在都用ss了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你啥都不用……
<kenifanying> ss太高端了
<kenifanying> 只想goagent凑合
<kenifanying> 兄台先帮忙解决我这个问题吧
<gebjgd> onlylove,  你就看到贼吃肉 没看到贼挨打
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你有毛好挨打的，德意志福利不好么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 生下来就有这福利？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那是我闺女
<kandu> gebjgd: 咦，当爹啦。恭喜恭喜
<gebjgd> kandu, 小孩都快能打酱油了
<kenifanying> 别打酱油了。。。
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 那就打红酒
<kenifanying> 。。。。。
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 恭喜恭喜
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 你应该2年前恭喜
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 做我岳父大人，可好
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 等18年吧
<longteng_> goagent 现在还能用？
<kenifanying> 一直可以用。。。
<kenifanying> 不过debian 下不知道啥毛病了
<gfxmode> kenifanying: 你用的GAE么？appspot？
<kenifanying> 默认应该是gae吧
<gfxmode> kenifanying: 好像有过PHP的服务器端
<kenifanying> 刚编译最新的python 2.7.9也不行，泪崩
<kenifanying> 一直都有php端哦
<gfxmode> 用shadowsocks吧，ss更好哦
<kenifanying> 要开vps啊。。。
<kenifanying> 穷人用用goagent就好了
<cherrot> iMadper, ping
<jiero> cherrot,  iMadper 睡觉早，不记得超过11点
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-10
<eexpss> 好久没去优酷，发现不能看电视剧了。
 * jiero 发现自己还是喜欢女王类型的。
<yunfan> 为何 ?
<yunfan> eexpss: 为何不能看电视剧
<eexpss> 没资源了嘛
<jiero> yunfan:  可以交流呀。
<jiero> yunfan: 可以让我觉得生命更积极一些。
<jiero> eexpss:  你还看电视剧？和仔仔一起做剧吧。
<jiero> eexpss: 阿姨
<eexpss> 无聊，突然想看
<yunfan> eexpss: 好像是光电政策问题?
<jiero> eexpss 在线看呀 -
<jiero> eexpss: 升级升级再升级
<jiero> yunfan: 据说那个政策已经国企
<jiero> 过期
<eexpss> 罗杰扯啥
<jiero> eexpss: 不知道
<jusss> on
<jusss> s
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<roylez> jusss: 菊
<roylez> eexpss: E
<roylez> yunfan: 肥
<eexpss> 乐乐。
<kandu> jusss: 上次 linode reboot 没看到消息
<kandu> jusss: 频道里高人这么多，问他们就好。 mno2 \u \q 这两位虽然不怎么说话，但非常厉害
<jiero> roylez: 了。
<kandu> jusss: zandoye gmail
<jiero> roylez:  容易乐子
<jiero> roylez:  废主席。
<tryit> iMadper, eexpss http://item.jd.com/1264362.html 怎么样
<kandu> tryit: 拜高管
<jiero> roylez: 主席主席主席
<kandu> tryit: 高管早
<jiero> roylez: 感激你给我买一个。
<eexpss> tryit: 只是丑点。
<tryit> kandu, ……早
<tryit> eexpss, 降了1K，之前6K
<eexpss> 哦。我选，第一好看，第二键盘，第三ssd
<tryit> eexpss, 壕～
<tryit> eexpss, 我是实用主义
<jiero> eexpss:  第一 屏幕 第二 电池 第三 CPU 第四 质保
<gfxmode> 好便宜的笔记本
<jiero> roylez: 主席去和dell的客服mm砍价
<jusss> kandu: 嗯
<o00_00o> firefox
<tryit> iMadper, 我想去参加面试，现在天天让我面试开别人了……
<jusss> tryit: …
<jusss> tryit: 我参加2次面试了，都不好
<tryit> jusss, 我面试了2个人，结论是都不上道
<jusss> tryit: 是你太厉害了
<o00_00o> iMadper: 土豪早~
<iMadper> o00_00o: 早, 乔老板
<iMadper> o00_00o: 去360了? 怎么名字里这么多0?
<o00_00o> iMadper: 擦,砸被你认出来了..
<iMadper> *** qiao_ (~qzhao@119.254.196.66) is now known as o00_11o  [11:08]
<tryit>  /whois o00_00o
<iMadper> *** o00_11o (~qzhao@119.254.196.66) is now known as o00_00o
<iMadper> tryit: ... ...
<iMadper> tryit: 开别人?
<o00_00o> tryit: ...
<tryit> o00_00o, iMadper .
<tryit> 不想和他们做同事，也不想带他们，没办法啊
<o00_00o> iMadper: 早上试了下,用公司的wifi+vpn的话我的代理就可以访问google
<o00_00o> iMadper: 就我现在这个网口貌似不行..
<iMadper> o00_00o: 公司的wifi本来就可以访问google吧...
<iMadper> o00_00o: 你们俩名字撞了!!! O0XX
<O0XX> o00_00o: qiao老板怎么改名了？
<o00_00o> iMadper: 我 google.com 走的是代理.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ www.google.com *FROM* google.com)
<iMadper> o00_00o: 昂, 其实可能不是.
<o00_00o> O0XX: 你们不是天天都改名么.. cc iMadper
<iMadper> o00_00o: 你google一下 ip 这个词, 看他返回的你的ip是啥?
<iMadper> o00_00o: 看看是不是你的服务器的ip...
<o00_00o> 本机IP: 119.254.196.66北京市 电信
<o00_00o>  google.com.hk 返回的是 116.251.209.244
<iMadper> o00_00o: 你看看这个ip是新加坡的.
<iMadper> o00_00o: 也就是说, 你练的公司的新加坡vpn吧?
<iMadper> o00_00o: 反正你的代理买的不是新加坡的吧?
<o00_00o> iMadper: 我刚把vpn断了..
<iMadper> o00_00o: 你的代理是哪国的?
<o00_00o> iMadper: 现在的代理是 新加坡的.
<iMadper> o00_00o: 啊? 代理是新加坡的啊?
<o00_00o> iMadper: 恩.
<iMadper> o00_00o: 你用网线, 走全局代理, 能上google嘛?
<o00_00o> iMadper: 没试过,我一会试试..
<iMadper> o00_00o: 昂.
<o00_00o> iMadper: 现在一直用的是你给我的那个 proxy.pac
<iMadper> o00_00o: 我给你传个新的?
<O0XX> iMadper: 这就是那个坡国的 服务器？
<o00_00o> iMadper: 好 ~
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是.
<iMadper> O0XX: 咱那个是128开头的
<iMadper> o00_00o: 给你dcc发过去啦~ 你要是收不了就给你发邮件
<o00_00o> iMadper: 收不到..
<kandu> tryit: 说明以前你没自知之明，对自己没有清醒的认识啊
<o00_00o> iMadper: 在 .config/xchat2/download 下美柚.
<kandu> tryit: 天生就是当高管的料，怎好去面试，求职呢
<o00_00o> iMadper: 你发邮件吧.
<tryit> kandu, 求别黑了……
<kandu> tryit: 你看我马屁拍得这么用心，以后要是去你那儿面试，求放水
<tryit> kandu, 话说不是打算创业吗？筹划的怎么样了，我这混不下去了就去给你打工
<jiero> tryit: 都是你这种心态噢。~
<jiero> 哈哈。
<jiero> tryit: 所以 kandu 找不到人
<jiero> 哈哈
<tryit> jiero, ……  这么开心
<jiero> tryit:  我想，我还是想开工厂。
<kandu> tryit: 求别黑，以前那时自以为是放空炮。哪能创业呢，能鼓捣起个小作坊就不错了
<jiero> kandu: 求收留
<jiero> kandu: 首先要有地板，然后要能赚钱，要能忽悠别人给钱。
<tryit> kandu, 求收留，拜壕总～
<O0XX> tryit: 拜高管
<tryit> O0XX, .
<jusss> O0XX: 国家图书馆进去要钱吗？
<O0XX> jusss: 不要
<iMadper> 国图/首图以及各区图书馆都不要钱.
<jusss> oahong: 要办什么证吗？
<jusss> 发错了
<jiero_> jusss: 不用。我都去了一次。
<jiero_> jusss: 我在北京也各去了一次，感觉这简直是炼狱。
<kandu> 开架区直接看。外借或者闭架就办个读者证，退证了或者降权限了可退钱
<jiero_> 丫的都只会读书，没有人会交流讨论。
<jusss> jiero_: 为什么
<jiero_> jusss: 如上
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 高管壕
<jiero_> jusss: 什么是炼狱，持续的宁静就是。
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 壕
<jusss> 如果做地铁的话，是从国家图书馆那站下吗？
<jiero_> jusss: 看地图多好。
 * chongwish 整天壕壕嚎，真都当自己是头小狐狸吗
<jiero_> jusss: 网络导航。
<jiero_> chongwish: 我们住在壕里！
<jiero_> chongwish: 所以我们都是野生小动物！
<tryit> chongwish, +1
<jiero_> tryit: 壕，你的壕在哪里！
<tryit> chongwish, 我都考虑换个马甲了，受不了了
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, ...
<chongwish> tryit: 壕，求带走，我是一只萌萌的小狐狸～～～
<jiero_> HowIsItGoing:  你是谁。
<HowIsItGoing> jiero_ HowIsItGoing
<jiero_> tryit: 壕求窝，我是萌萌的小刺猬
<jiero_> iMadper: 你的刺猬？
<jusss> jiero_: 你在北京都住什么地方呢？
<jiero_> jusss: 我不在北京了。
<jiero_> jusss: 噢。你可以去免费的悠然
<jiero_> jusss: 只要有位置。你就免费混吃混住吧。
<jusss> 我打算下午去国家图书馆看看
<chongwish> jusss: 看书，哪个图书馆都行，何必执着于地方呢～～～
<jusss> chongwish: 这不好不容易来一次北京吗，再待几天就回去了，转转
<HowIsItGoing> jusss: 国图不错，不过存包是个大问题，箱子少人多。最好别带包
<jusss> HowIsItGoing: 嗯
<chongwish> jusss: 旅行啊，那图书逛确实可以逛一下，但是扯什么宁静～～～
<jusss> chongwish: …
<yunfan> roylez: 肥什么 别走 等我炒完菜来说
<jusss> jiero_: 已经去过故宫 王府井了，别的还有什么玩的？
<hoxily> jusss: 竟然在北京？
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯，3天了，
<hoxily> 去看看中南海
<jiero_> jusss:  在王府井捉妹子
<jusss> hoxily: 不让进呀
<hoxily> 老牛逼的地名
<jiero_> jusss: 去公安部
<tryit> jusss, 让这儿在帝都的人每人管你一天食宿…… :D
<jusss> hoxily: 故宫旁边就是
<jiero_> tryit: 做不到的。
<jusss> tryit: 好注意
<jiero_> jusss: 你真去呀。首先拜访 蓉蓉壕
<jiero_> jusss:  他接待最多了
<jiero_> 呵呵。出卖了
<jiero_> jusss: 北京植物园去爬山感受孤独
<tryit> jusss, 去的时候带两条烟一斤20年的酒，少了都不好意思去拜访~
<jiero_> jusss: 我走了4小时，都没碰几个人
<jusss> happyaron: 壕，带我玩会
<huntxu> jusss: 帶兩大瓶雪碧，天安門前晃蕩一圈
<jusss> jiero_: 好提议
<jiero_> jusss:噢。你可以去北外抓妹子。
<huntxu> jusss: 見沒什麽人看你就喝幾口
<hoxily> 可乐比较好
<jusss> huntxu: 这…
<hoxily> 不像汽油
<huntxu> jiero_: 我在那裏呆了那麽久都沒去過北外
<jiero_> hoxily: 不如背隔桶。
<jiero_> huntxu:  。。。你。。。
 * jiero_ 觉得 huntxu太可爱，好想捏。
 * jiero_ 其实以前就是这种想法
<jusss> jiero_: 清华北大对外开放吗？
<jiero_> jusss: 登记就行
<jusss> 看看国内著名大学张啥样
<jiero_> jusss: 你会失望的
<jusss> jiero_: 好吧，那不去了
<jiero_> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> jiero_: 还打算去颐和园
<jiero_> jusss: 嗨。。。孩子。千里独行的我。觉得你还是找个人一起玩吧。
<jusss> huntxu: jiero_ kandu 还有什么好玩的推荐下
<O0XX> jusss: 北二外
<O0XX> jusss: 懂得人自然懂
<O0XX> iMadper: 你肯定 懂
<jusss> O0XX: …
<tryit> O0XX, 哈哈
<jusss> O0XX: 我不懂
<jiero_> jusss: 其实巷子里看美女挺多的。
<jusss> jiero_: ，，，
<jiero_> jusss: 就是北京那个啥胡同
 * O0XX 据说北二外校长开会说咱们学校女生卖淫的问题该管管了
<iMadper> 清华的井盖特别大! 清华妹子的象腿特别粗. 别的你什么都看不出来. 你怎么能看出路过的一个人水平有多高?
<jiero_> iMadper: 北大的女生还是有挺多漂亮的吧。
<iMadper> O0XX: 所以统一管理, 明码标价哦?
<jiero_> iMadper: 走了一圈感觉的嗨不错。
<O0XX> jusss: 所以北二外，你值得拥有
<jiero_> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> jiero_: 你见一个喜欢一个, 谁都不错
<jiero_> iMadper: 你丫的。。。
<jiero_> iMadper: 我喜欢与否和漂亮与否无关
 * jiero_ 虽然更可能喜欢漂亮的多些。
 * jiero_ 必须承认，这是人的一部分。
<O0XX> jiero_: 你是属于爱上一个人吧...
<O0XX> jiero_: 或者是 谁都看不上
<jiero_> O0XX: 我已经决心不再爱，必须大脑通过！
<jiero_> O0XX: 怎么会，我觉得每个人都很好呀。
<O0XX> jiero_: 那就是 谁都看不上
<jiero_> O0XX: 但是对方目标和我差别太大的话，我不就是障碍么
<jiero_> O0XX: ？
<jiero_> O0XX: 看上了，对方也会把我拉黑的。。。
 * O0XX 哎...语文功底太差...
<jiero_> O0XX: 我觉得目标比较接近的人，确实少；而且会拉黑我。。。
<jiero_> O0XX: 我知道我语文不是跟课本学的。
 * jiero_ 踢 O0XX 你丫的竟然怀疑自己的语文
<jusss`> jiero_: 昨天中午忘关电脑，到今天中午，休眠了1天就耗了9%电
<jiero_> jusss: 。。。这么少。
<jiero_> jusss: 原来电脑需要关机的。
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 账户数	53 未结清/未销户账户数	18
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 发生过逾期的账户数	0
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 看看哥这信报
<jiero_> 。。。
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 壕
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 53 张啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 我办过多币种
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 你还有 18 张？
<BuKaiXin> 哦啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你懂的
<BuKaiXin> 哎，再不提这逾期了
<BuKaiXin> 都是让张大妈害的
<BuKaiXin> 买的东西到现在还没用到，白白花了钱，还多了一笔逾期
<BuKaiXin> 我这图了个啥
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你几次了？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 逾期？
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: O0XX 我有两次逾期都是阿交干的，妈蛋
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 我也有点觉得阿娇不能惹了
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 2
<BuKaiXin> HowIsItGoing: 你的逾期多久了
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 算上这次第二次了
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 12年的
<BuKaiXin> HowIsItGoing: 好吧，我 12 年一次， 15 年一次
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 你微信发个近照给我看看  我想看看你们都怎么打扮
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 据说7年才能销？
<BuKaiXin> HowIsItGoing: 5 年，妥妥的
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 那我还得拿着这卡2年
<BuKaiXin> HowIsItGoing: 不需要的
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 我都冷冻丫的了
<BuKaiXin> 2009年6月22日中国工商银行甘肃省分行营业部发放的贷记卡(人民币账户),2012年8月销户。最近5年内有2个月处于逾期状
<BuKaiXin> 态,没有发生过90天以上逾期
<BuKaiXin> 不管销不销，5 年之后就没有了
<BuKaiXin> HowIsItGoing: 你这个逾期给你造成啥不好的影响了没有
<BuKaiXin> 你不是最近买车房了
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 不知道，好像不好办卡了？ 我最近几年确实各种被拒
<BuKaiXin> 好吧
<BuKaiXin> 不过我的大部分卡是在 12 年这次逾期之后办的
<BuKaiXin> 应该不算影响
<BuKaiXin> 我的卡基本上都是 13 年申请的
<BuKaiXin> 跟中行联系联系看看能不能消掉, NND 两个卡两个账户太蛋疼
<BuKaiXin> test
<BuKaiXin> test
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 怎么没发
<o00_00o> iMadper: 你新的 proxy.pac 文件
<o00_00o> iMadper: 发我邮箱吧.
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: zhangbin 什么情况?
<BuKaiXin> test
<BuKaiXin> nnnd, 没完没了掉线
<BuKaiXin> 成了 onlylove 了
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 没见你掉线
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 拜万人斩
<iMadper> O0XX: Tri-Band 比dual-band能多负载一些人?
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: 无线路由.
<O0XX> iMadper: 那我不都用4G
<O0XX> iMadper: 那不如都用4G
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥意思?
<O0XX> iMadper: 让老板批4G上网卡一人一个
<iMadper> O0XX: ... 好办法.
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S9SGNNS
<O0XX> iMadper: 太丑
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个band有啥用?
<iMadper> o00_00o: 收到了吗?
<O0XX> iMadper: 2600 Mbps on the two 5 GHz bands plus 600 Mbps on the 2.4 GHz band
<iMadper> ... ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 负载人数主要看cpu/内存
<iMadper> O0XX: 那没用...
<iMadper> happyaron: 昨天 O0XX 跟我说负载人数不能看cpu/内存...
 * O0XX sha ?
<happyaron> iMadper: 常见路由器一般cpu/内存都简配过度
<happyaron> iMadper: 够用以后当然要看radio硬件了……
<iMadper> happyaron: O0XX: 你们俩猜拳.
<happyaron> iMadper: 土豪买最贵的就行了，不用我们俩猜拳
<O0XX> happyaron: 我出剪刀
<O0XX> happyaron: 你出啥？
<happyaron> O0XX: 剪刀
<O0XX> happyaron: 那我出拳呢？
<happyaron> O0XX: 还出剪刀吧。。。
<O0XX> happyaron: 好，那第一轮的谁出剪刀谁赢的游戏咱俩平手，第二轮的谁出
<O0XX> 拳谁赢的游戏我赢了
<happyaron> O0XX: 好的
<happyaron> O0XX: u r 温拿
<O0XX> happyaron: 泄泻
<happyaron> iMadper: 买天线最多的
<iMadper> happyaron: http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Nighthawk-AC3200-Tri-Band-R8000/dp/B00KWHMR6G/ref=pd_sim_pc_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=12PP4X3ERGGSFNXFP531
<happyaron> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩.
<happyaron> iMadper: 土豪你咋这么任性
<O0XX> happyaron: 人家土豪当然任性
<happyaron> O0XX: 嗯。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 不服?
<happyaron> iMadper: 服
<iMadper> happyaron: 你们哪天才能修好sogou pinyin 100%cpu的问题啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 问孔叔叔
<iMadper> happyaron: 那你干嘛?
<happyaron> iMadper: 告诉你问孔叔叔
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞!
<O0XX> happyaron: 赞客服
<O0XX> happyaron: momo
 * O0XX 再momo happyaron
<iMadper> http://www.zsh.org/   <--  这个页面真丑
<alvin_rxg> Title: Zsh (@ zsh.org)
<happyaron> iMadper: 需要你用 roylez 的 zshrc 来美化
<happyaron> iMadper: ohmyzsh也行
<iMadper> happyaron: 我说那个页面...
<happyaron> iMadper: 人说了，zshrc写多了那个页面自然就顺眼了
<iMadper> ...
 * O0XX 仅售200元，价值200元百度糯米超值红包！
 * O0XX 真是超值
<kandu> happyaron: 赞
<huntxu> iMadper`: 我很想一巴掌把左邊的那些給拍到中間去
<iMadper`> ???
<iMadper`> huntxu: 哦, 你说那个页面
<gfxmode> 不想干维护，有种别人拉的屎，自己去擦的感觉
<tonghuix> 还是干管理吧，决定别人拉什么SHI
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 你们咋老掉线
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 哥用golang的channel解了一道题 第一次用gaoji特性
<gfxmode> tonghuix: 当股东最好
<tonghuix> 那就是你拉SHI，让别人舔，还必须大赞
<gfxmode> tonghuix: 你指的是总经理。股东只负责收钱
<tonghuix> 哦，那就是公厕房东
<gfxmode> 嗯嗯
<jusss> 国家图书馆，南区 北区 哪个随便进？
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 你居然也夠浪
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 主要是为了做题
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 又是上次那種什麽解題網站麽，我又忘了鏈接
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 我在做leetcode 不支持golang其实
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 帅哥你也要肉翻走???
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 走不了
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛，赶快告诉我国家图书馆北区有啥好看的书
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 看你说要读书去
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 只是读书而已，还没钱
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 卢瑟你早啊
<o00_00o> iMadper`: 恩,收到..
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 当代美国宗教, 超赞, 是认真做学问的人写的
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 赞!
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 二
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 我还没用过channel
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 居然堕落到鼓捣 golang 了
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 需要办证吗？
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 几层呀
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: =,=
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 身份证
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 检索就是了
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 怎么检索
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 用电脑 搜书名........
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: momo
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 么么哒
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 渣了
 * O0XX 再momo QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 渣乐
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<kandu> jusss: 馆间，馆际都有互借，随便哪个都一样
 * O0XX momo roylez
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你们为啥老掉线 肯定是谁开了dhcp server
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 因为我们在开会啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: o....
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 你刚才看到我们掉线的时候, 我们从room38走到了新加坡
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 一日千里
<O0XX> iMadper`: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5d379f5fjw1eq0m12oj8bj20c8c0v7uk.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: zhong function......
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: zhong er function啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你这个眼神啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 就看到个提供时钟功能
 * O0XX run fast and take chong dian bao
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43254
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | rowhammer漏洞利用获得内核权限 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> 瓦擦，这洞怎么补
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 动态地址
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 这感觉是邻近的电子相互作用的结果啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 犇
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 对啊, 让它找不着放哪就完了嘛
<iMadper`> ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 放哪都不知道还临近个鬼
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: momo
 * O0XX momo QiongMangHuo
 * O0XX 再momo QiongMangHuo
 * O0XX 又momo QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 对不对?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 犇说的都对啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你又调侃我
 * O0XX quote 解决这个漏洞的修复可能需要BIOS更新针对内存控制器部分的操作。
 * QiongMangHuo momo O0XX 
 * O0XX momo QiongMangHuo
 * O0XX 再momo QiongMangHuo
 * O0XX 又momo QiongMangHuo
 * onlylove_ 看你们 mo 来 mo去受不了了
<O0XX> onlylove: 你看你乱说话，掉了吧
<QiongMangHuo> lol
 * huntxu momo O0XX 
 * O0XX momo huntxu
<huntxu> o00_00o: 你去了360吧
 * O0XX 再momo huntxu
 * O0XX 又momo hun
 * O0XX 又momo huntxu
<O0XX> o00_00o: qiao老板去360了？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 我了个擦，见鬼了最近
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 建行卡也没有还完
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 鬼长啥样？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 刚幸亏建行给我发短信说我没还完， 2天内还给我算按时还款
<BuKaiXin> 。。。。
<BuKaiXin> 不行，我得挨个检查一遍
<BuKaiXin> 。。。
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 建行真是个好银行
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 恩，收购了吧
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 看这条短信，真的太良心了，感动的我泪流满面
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 我 9 号的最后还款日，今天就给我来短信提醒了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 话说也就交行这奇葩银行不发吧？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 中行就不发啊
<BuKaiXin> 不然怎么可能逾期
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 你还没还完我的
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 两天宽限的话，支付宝来不及了吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 本期账单9999.99
<BuKaiXin> 明天去找建行网点还...
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 你没有实时转账的银行卡么?
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 咦，有道理
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 支付宝给我, 我实时转账给你建行
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/60362/apple-new-product
<alvin_rxg> Title: 苹果发布 12 英寸 Macbook、金表售价超12万元 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<onlylove> 5合一接口，苹果真能搞
<onlylove> 插上电源以后，你什么都不用干了
<onlylove> 484傻
 * onlylove 继续掉线
<onlylove> 这次是人工的
<BuKaiXin> 最近怎么这么衰
<BuKaiXin> 我怎么有预感还要发生不好的事情
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你要娶 QiongMangHuo 了？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 妈蛋, 刚想说他会约到一个人妖
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 你要娶 QiongMangHuo 了？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 真有先贱之明
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 真有先贱之明
<o00_00o> huntxu: O0XX  还没去呢..
<O0XX> o00_00o:那这就是要去咯..
<o00_00o> O0XX: 有计划..
<QiongMangHuo> o00_00o: 苟富贵勿相忘
<o00_00o> QiongMangHuo: ...
<QiongMangHuo> o00_00o: 面了? 拿到offer了?
<o00_00o> QiongMangHuo: 还没,应该是下周会有个简单的面试.
<QiongMangHuo> o00_00o: 来来来, 我全权代表你去谈工资
<O0XX> o00_00o: 苟富贵勿相忘
<o00_00o> QiongMangHuo: 你都那么高的工资了还鸟这个数字公司?!
<o00_00o> O0XX: O_O
<QiongMangHuo> o00_00o: 屁, 360的bonus都比我年薪高 好嘛
<o00_00o> QiongMangHuo: 那也不是所有人都有那么高的 bouns .
<o00_00o> QiongMangHuo: 有朋友在里面,说里面的工资差距是很大.
<BuKaiXin> ....
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 去wifi万能钥匙，一人一辆特拉希
<BuKaiXin> 最近倒霉催的呢
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 特拉稀
<QiongMangHuo> o00_00o: 苟富贵勿相忘
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 看到了!!!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 没理你还重复一遍
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我打错了啊
 * o00_00o 有对云计算的高手,求支招..
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我看到有个德国招运维的  德国杜塞尔多夫   一年35k-40k eur 能活得下去不
<O0XX> yunfan: 没问题，关键是你身体能受得了
<O0XX> yunfan: 德国可是欧洲妓院
<O0XX> yunfan: 不信问 QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 据说45欧元
<gebjgd> yunfan, 毕业后起薪就是这样
<yunfan> O0XX: 没明白你意思
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 为毛德国这么便宜
<yunfan> 是因为靠荷兰近么？
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 可有废旧nexus 5?扔个给我吧
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我除了在用的mx4就还有个诺基亚黑白机
<jusss> Qi
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: fang shui. Zhendong
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *vAb6I*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 靠 mx4是做项目顺来的把
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 京东1799买的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 据说你可以拿蓝卡过来
<gebjgd> yunfan, 35k到40k够了
<jusss> gebjgd: what's Lan ka
<gebjgd> yunfan, 但是要看劳动局给不给你发
<yunfan> gebjgd: 他是招linux运维 我做不来 我只是好奇那收入活不活得了 因为是税前
<gebjgd> yunfan, 一般有这么一个过程  劳动局审批你的劳动合同。看看你是不是属于所谓的技术人才
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你一个人能活的不错
<gebjgd> yunfan, 养辆bmw
<yunfan> gebjgd: 要是有开发的 我就试试
<gebjgd> yunfan, 比天朝是滋润多了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我对车没啥兴趣啊  可以持枪买地不？
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 又招上网聊天吹水的, 记得联系我
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> yunfan, 请去美国
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你可以去给人家写video review 呵呵
<yunfan> gebjgd: lol
<yunfan> owhammer漏洞在Yoongu Kim et al的论文中谈到今天的DRAM单元为了让内存容量更大，所以在物理密度上更紧凑，但这样很难阻止临近的内存单元之间的电子上的互相影响，在足够多的访问次数后可以让某个单元的值从1变成0，或者相反。
<yunfan> 目前Google Project Zero的研究人员 Mark Seaborn和Thomas Dullien已经成功的在x86-64的GNU/Linux平台上利用这个漏洞通过CLFLUSH指令和PTEs(page table entries)的某一位的变化(比如0到1)直接获得内核权限，
<gebjgd> yunfan, 来源
<yunfan> gebjgd: 稍等 这个太掉渣天了
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43254  gebjgd
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | rowhammer漏洞利用获得内核权限 (@ solidot.org)
<yunfan> 我感觉一众云计算厂家要悲剧了
<gebjgd> 苹果宣布推出12寸视网膜MacBook，重约0.91千克，13.1毫米厚，比现在11寸的的MacBook Air还要薄24%。采用Retina的屏幕分辨率达到了2304 x 1440，处理器为英特尔酷睿M低功耗处理器。并且如之前传闻中的一样，它采用无风扇设计，配色增为三色，增加了“土豪金”和深空灰版，9288人民币起售。﻿
<yunfan> 尤其是用docker的
<O0XX> yunfan: 所以我在写基于kvm的跟docker一样基于文件夹的虚拟化
<yunfan> O0XX: 还不如搞混合内核那种 这个肯定是下一个噱头
<O0XX> yunfan: 混合内核？
<yunfan> O0XX: 我不知道中文名是不是这样 我找找那个东西
<O0XX> yunfan: user space kernel?
<yunfan> unikernel 可不可以交 混合内核？
<yunfan> 比如这个  http://www.openmirage.org/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Mirage OS (@ openmirage.org)
<O0XX> yunfan: 我看也是基于xen的
<yunfan> 他只是能跑在上面而已
<O0XX> yunfan: 这个bug是提权的，你的意思是通过这个bug break jail?
<yunfan> 还有另外一种
<O0XX> yunfan: 逃出container控制的范围？
<yunfan> O0XX: 这个bug不是只有提权  提权只是个应用而已
<O0XX> yunfan: 通过这个溢出到 host kernel?
<yunfan> O0XX: 他是通过刷新合法地址来影响自己没有权限的区域内容
<yunfan> O0XX: cgroup这种东西不也可以被影响嘛
<O0XX> yunfan: 其实可以
<O0XX> yunfan: 改name space就可以进到另一个container
<yunfan> O0XX: exokernel 应该是这个噱头
<O0XX> yunfan: 我学习一下去
<O0XX> yunfan: exo是韩国那个组合搞的？
<yunfan> O0XX: 进入其他container只不过是新个旁路攻击 直接逃脱自己的container就叼了
<yunfan> O0XX: 也许跑裸机jvm都有可能嘛
<O0XX> yunfan: 不懂，利用漏洞也是个艺术
<yunfan> O0XX: 那是 实现是很重要的  这个跟原子弹不同 人人都能实现 关键就看你想不想得到
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper b老板的前女友不是练法术么, 不知道b老板被开光了没
<iMadper> ...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: B老板？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: .
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: momo
 * O0XX momo QiongMangHuo 
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<reatdoom> 上周刚装好ubuntu 14.10,今天打算用它来干活，结果太不靠谱了。遇到了 mount.cifs 的bug，cp 4K大小的文件，结果输出了140MＢ，还是因为ctrl+c
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 乖
<O0XX> reatdoom: 换arch
<gebjgd> reatdoom, 怎么可能
<gebjgd> reatdoom, ubuntu系列要用lts
<gebjgd> reatdoom, 而且我这里cifs什么问题都没有
<O0XX> gebjgd: cifs是? samba?
<gebjgd> O0XX, 恩那
 * O0XX 不懂，没用过
<O0XX> reatdoom: 那也换arch
<gebjgd> reatdoom, 换换换！
<HowIsItGoing> reatdoom: 换Gentoo
<O0XX> reatdoom: 讲真，用ubuntu非lts的还不如用arch
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: lts？就是坨xx
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing, 心中有什么 就是什么
<O0XX> iMadper: http://wiki.phoenix.com/wiki/index.php/EFI_USER_MANAGER_PROTOCOL
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个
<O0XX> iMadper: http://wiki.phoenix.com/wiki/index.php/EFI_USER_CREDENTIAL_PROTOCOL
<alvin_rxg> Title: EFI USER MANAGER PROTOCOL - PhoenixWiki (@ phoenix.com)
<alvin_rxg> Title: EFI USER CREDENTIAL PROTOCOL - PhoenixWiki (@ phoenix.com)
<O0XX> iMadper: 后面这个可以enroll
<iMadper> o0xx: 赞!
<QiongMangHuo>  /me nnnnd 下班
 * QiongMangHuo nnnnd 下班
 * O0XX ...
 * O0XX momo QiongMangHuo
<O0XX> iMadper: 摸晚了吧？
<iMadper> ???
<O0XX> iMadper: 你热不？
<iMadper> o0xx: 还好吧.
<iMadper> o0xx: 咋?
 * O0XX 热
<O0XX> iMadper: 是因为没有多少终端用户吧？
<iMadper> 吐得一手好槽
<jiero> untouchable
<jiero> 哈哈。我突然觉得我一生都在追求untouchable
<jiero> 这是后悔吗？
 * rothsdad_ 正在上课，导师好boring
<cake> Hello world
<rothsdad_> 有用gentoo的同学吗？请教一个问题
<rothsdad_> Hello cake_
<jiero> rothsdad_,  画画，画这导师。
<jiero> rothsdad_, 一般来说，想到课程实际用途，就会累死，根本没时间考虑boring
 * jiero 讨厌活力全开状态
<rothsdad_> jiero: 赞～
<rothsdad_> 两杯咖啡下去，瞬间high起来
<jusss> jiero: 国家图书馆里果然很安静，一大票人竟然那么安静
<jusss> 今天就转悠了图书馆北区，南区没去
<jiero> jusss,  扯的笨蛋们。我喜欢和别人交流。
<jiero> jusss, 我发现我是很喜欢女孩子的，所以绝对不想伤害一个。。。
<O0XX> jiero: 恩，你要是很喜欢男孩子，你就只能找李老板了
<jiero> O0XX, 可爱的男孩子也喜欢，高中的时候我也捏男孩的脸。
<jiero> huntxu, 觉悟把
<jiero> O0XX, 其实你也是。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> O0XX, 怎么说呢，但是感觉不一样。
<gfxmode> jiero: 你是女的 还是Gay呀？
<jusss> gfxmode: 他是双性的
<jusss> 纸牌屋里的frank也是双性的
<jiero> gfxmode, 我是男的。
<jiero> gfxmode, 因为对性不是很有兴趣，所以什么性。。。都算把。
<jusss> 看纸牌屋给我一种感觉，一个自由——民——zhu-的国家需要一个强悍的独——裁者
<gebjgd> rothsdad_, 继续喝
 * jusss 想回家
<jiero> gebjgd,  我发现我根本碰不到我想要的。
<PinoCao> 这么安静？？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你指望什么
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 你那里现在是白天么？？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你猜
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我在想，如果一个人长时间暴露在阳光下，会不会改变自己的生活习惯，就不用睡八小时了。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 那天听聊天室的朋友介绍《深入理解计算机系统》这本书，我就从网上花了64大元，买了一本。正在看，果然不错。至少能看进去。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 夜深了，该干啥干啥钱
<gebjgd> onlylove, XD
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额。。看来都没有聊天的欲望。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 没啥话题
<PinoCao> onlylove: 《深入》这书你看到哪了？？
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我不看那书
<PinoCao> onlylove: 那平时都看点啥类型的，介绍介绍。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 平时上班吃饭睡觉
<onlylove> PinoCao: 不看书
<PinoCao> onlylove: 哦。。。单调了许多。。。
<PinoCao> 今天这IRC也太安静了吧？？往天就跟菜市场一样。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 对我来说，找个妹子才是正事，看书什么的都浮云
<onlylove> PinoCao: 今天挺正常的，你没见平时安静的时候
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额。。好吧。。arch那边老外正聊的High我去凑个热闹。。不爱说英文，英文不好。。说的说的我就爱骂人了。。因为他们说的我看不懂。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 瞎凑合，人聊天和你啥关系
<PinoCao> onlylove: 如果我会，我就告诉他们怎么做了。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 不幸的是，会的少。。他们净玩点新鲜的。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 啥新鲜的
<PinoCao> onlylove: budgie desktop
<PinoCao> onlylove: 还有人研究如何编译安装gimp
<PinoCao> onlylove: 好像是编译不过去。。配置文件问题
<PinoCao> onlylove: 还有人X server起不来了。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 这很新鲜么？
<onlylove> PinoCao: 编译gimp什么的，纯属闲的没事做的
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你如果不信，可以编译一次试试
<PinoCao> onlylove: 从来不干这种无谓的事儿。。LFS一辈子做成功一次，就够了。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你还做成过，我在gcc那死了不知道多少次
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我搞了半个月才成功的。。开始编译的时候对make gcc的参数都不熟。。后来知道gcc编译的时候是可以加参数的。。会快很多。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 估计是你的工具链编译后的环境变量或者存放位置出了问题。。我以前就犯过这样的错。。还好那时候在上大学。在学校的实验室里，有大把的时间，三四天不睡觉是常有的事情。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 不是……是编译出错，准确点说，是能编译完，但是编译的不对
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我就做到安装了一个xfce，然后做了一个JAVA环境，装了一个eclipse就扔那了。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 第一次的时候还make了一次check
<PinoCao> onlylove: 哦。。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 那就复杂了。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 然后再也没check过……
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你居然编译了xfce……
<onlylove> PinoCao: 不知道Xorg是大工程么
<onlylove> PinoCao: 还有openoffice啥的
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我当时打印了一本说明书在校办室。。把我们系的老师吓坏了。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 说了我好几次。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你浪费纸
<PinoCao> onlylove: Xorg一共弄了三天，我熬夜弄的。。
<onlylove> 你够狠……
<PinoCao> onlylove: 中间错了一次。。工具链当时编译的不全。。又回滚回去重做的。。看说明书的时候漏了一夜。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你太次了
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 语言多用就是了
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 有什么恨的
<PinoCao> onlylove: 那说明说特别强大。。现在还刻骨铭心的。。半个月做一个操作系统。。放现在肯定没那精神头。。想想都头大。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 哥。你这是说哪篇课文呢？？一时间没找到页数。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 这软件要是可以发图片，就好了。我刚下午给自己正在做的管理系统换了个Logo。显摆显摆。。你也给点意见。。
<shafeng> 不过这东西就是用来文字聊天的。
<shafeng> 能发图片会显得比较乱。
<PinoCao> shafeng: 有好点的图床么？？给介绍一个。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, imagebin
<gebjgd> PinoCao, xfce4-shooter自带一个图床  截图之后就上传了
<shafeng> pinoCao：我用过 flickr。后来就不大用图床了，可以用国内的lofter，或者国外的tumblr
<PinoCao> http://imagebin.org/330968
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<PinoCao> http://imagebin.org/330969
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 这个有什么问题？
<gebjgd> shafeng, xfce4-shooter自带一个图床 截图的时候就上传了  多方便
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 觉的这个Logo如何？？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 我是程序员  不是设计师
<gebjgd> PinoCao, show me the code
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 额。。code没问题。。我现在在做网站前端，后台只画了一个数据库结构。。前端做完了我才可以踏实的建数据库。。至于代码就是顺着数据库走的。。就用ssh往起套。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 国外做管理系统这种东西，是团队作业吗？？国内基本不是。。基本一个人搞定，最多俩人。。
<onlylove> 难看死了
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额。。谢谢评价。。
 * wangbin 我伸了个懒腰
<PinoCao> wangbin: 结果，腰闪了。。
<wangbin> 你好
<wangbin> 结果妹子来为我按摩了一下。
<wangbin> 按摩效果不错，我的腰好了，又有了活力。
<PinoCao> wangbin: 你真幸福。。你家还有妹子。。我家那位是汉子。。
<wangbin> 啊？你是女生？
<PinoCao> wangbin: 纯爷们儿，比我都纯。。
<PinoCao> wangbin: 想什么呢。。
<wangbin> 唉，真想叫个妹子按摩一下。
<wangbin> 好吧。88
<wangbin> 其实我在试颜色
<wangbin> 不过感觉都不好看。
<wangbin> 没人讲话
<wangbin> 我自言自语
<wangbin> 这是什么
<wangbin> 还是红色不错。
<NoIE> 请问，那个 Ubuntu-on-air 是个什么活动？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 不知道
<gebjgd> NoIE, 你哪里看到的
<NoIE> gebjgd: google+ 现场直播。
<NoIE> https://plus.google.com/u/0/113179255019669411234
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-11
<jiero> yunfan: 美国无人小镇出售 56*万人民币呀
<BuKaiXin> ubuntu 怎么把开机的那个紫色背景五个点点的东西卸载掉？ cc happyaron
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 换arch
<BuKaiXin> 那货好烦，每次开机我得 Ctrl-Alt-F1 才能登录进去
<yunfan> jiero: 500多万呢  又没说包移民 要是包移民 我们凑10个人去 一人出50万
<jiero> yunfan: 对呀。不过现在签证是10年的。
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 我的这个 chroot 编译环境在 arch 下老有问题，懒得调
<iMadper> O0XX: mellanox
<jiero> yunfan:  恩。
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 换电脑
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 换坐姿
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: ...
 * jiero 没钱。
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你自己看 http://runjs.cn/detail/ydp3it7b
<alvin_rxg> Title: 程序员老黄历 (@ runjs.cn)
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 那个启动的界面咋删掉
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你肯定不是面向 西北方 的
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 不是啊
 * jiero 默默的看着周围的妹子一个一个 iphone5s iphone6，总觉得我好穷。
<jiero> 哈哈。
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 我是正对启明星的方向工作的
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 转到西北方
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 就可以了
<BuKaiXin> cc iMadper
<BuKaiXin> 我把 lightdm 也 remove 了啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你需要删掉 plymou
<iMadper> 你们真无聊...
<iMadper> mouth
<jiero> iMadper:  month
<jiero> iMadper: mouth-month; iMadder-iMadper
<iMadper> ...
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 像你这种不看程序员老黄历就开工干活的...
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 啧啧
<BuKaiXin> ，，，
<jiero> iMadper: 今天起，我每天都把自己习惯用的东西封锁起来。
<yunfan> jiero: 只是10年内不用折腾 但是一次停留好像不能10年吧
<jiero> yunfan: 和美国人讲理应该没问题，传统意义上的中国人一般是不帮助开发的 - 只去抢别人开发好的东西。
 * jiero 以前养成的踢足球习惯是速度型的，但是高三开始体力就跟不上了 - 连续加减速10多分钟就不行了。
 * jiero 现在觉得真的羽毛球比足球强度是要差。
 * jiero 现在羽毛球单打3小时还是可以的。
<BuKaiXin> chroot 之后怎么访问外面目录的文件呐
<yunfan> jiero: 你怎么知道别人不讲理？ 只不过在贵国讲理反而吃亏 所以理性人本着利益最大化的原则压制了自己讲理的倾向而已
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 不知道走 内存映射可行
<jiero> 当时不知道为啥那么多人不喜欢触摸板放上面，大拇指怎么点触摸板那些人也想不到。
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 这样应该比较麻烦吧？ 我现在有个需求是代码在主机里面写的，但是要分别在两个 chroot 环境里面编译
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 想不麻烦 开个socket server不就行了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: chroot之前 bind mount进root
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 都是这样做的
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你的敏白？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 1024
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 黑猫儿的这个方式赞
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 早
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 早
<BuKaiXin> HowIsItGoing: momo
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 我对chroot机制不了解
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: momo
<yunfan> O0XX: 如何 bind mount?
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 黑猫你妹妹，请叫我 1024侠
<O0XX> yunfan: mount --bind
<yunfan> O0XX: 没参数的扯淡
<O0XX> yunfan: 啥？
<yunfan> 这个是把host上的全都bind到guest?
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: mount 目录
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 原来如此 那这个肯定有漏洞可以钻
<O0XX> yunfan: 赞！
<O0XX> yunfan: 去吧，研究出来了 container的基石就垮了
<yunfan> 可以找找 ntfs的实现有没有毛病
<yunfan> O0XX: do这种vps限制容量 应该是bind个块把
<O0XX> yunfan: do不是kvm么？
<yunfan> O0XX: 现在也有 docker提供
<O0XX> yunfan: 哦，你说coreos那个？
<O0XX> yunfan: 那个应该是 kvm里面跑 coreos
<yunfan> who knews
<kandu> O0XX: http://www.bpfh.net/simes/computing/chroot-break.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Breaking out of a chroot() padded cell (@ bpfh.net)
<O0XX> kandu: zan
<yunfan> kandu: 你为毛现在都不挂我那个频道了
<kandu> yunfan:反正那频道里的人这边都有
<kandu> yunfan: 而且又不搞基，公聊也没事。 真要搞基，我俩私聊就好 XD
<yunfan> kandu:  不好不好
<BuKaiXin> ... è´µ Ubuntu
<BuKaiXin> 到底怎么删掉那个启动的界面哇，一直占我一个 tty...
<freeflying> O0XX: BuKaiXin happyaron HowIsItGoing iMadper 土壕们
<BuKaiXin> freeflying: momo
<O0XX> freeflying: momo
 * O0XX 再momo freeflying
 * O0XX 又momo freeflying
<kandu> BuKaiXin: sudo update-rc.d `aptitude search "~i~Dprovides:x-display-manager" -F "%p"` disable `sudo runlevel | cut -d " " -f 2`
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 叔儿
<BuKaiXin> kandu: 啊？
<BuKaiXin> kandu: 这么复杂呢
<yunfan> 又要来帝都 WTF
<kandu> BuKaiXin: 你没说用啥 dm, 只好给你通用法了。搜出当前已安装的提供 xdm 的包。然后在当前 runlevel disable 其服务。
<BuKaiXin> kandu: 我是装的 ubuntu desktop
<BuKaiXin> kandu: 然后卸载了 unity* , gnome*, lightdm
<BuKaiXin> kandu: aptitude search "~i~Dprovides:x-display-manager 搜出来是空的
<kandu> BuKaiXin: no idea, 召唤蛋蛋或哈皮试试
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 这次来帝都请你吃饭  可ok?
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 啥时候哇
<BuKaiXin> 美得很啊
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 换了个ipad的屏， mini的屏很难还啊
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 我以为你还没回去呢
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 额 大概周末来帝都吧  不知道啥时候走
<Destine> iMadper, 我们组的帅锅明天就去你们那儿报到啦。
 * tryit 终于彻底解决掉线问题了……
<iMadper> Destine: 是啊.
<iMadper> qiongmanghuo: 我已经把我在公司的nick给改了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 认识什么查QQ微信通话记录的人么... 高中的妹子刚问我....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ...
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我觉得你会认识这种人啊, 来给点信息
<HowIsItGoing> Destine:竟然还有来C社的。抱大公司的大腿多好啊，为啥跑出来
<GFW> hello
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 试过卸载plymounth了么？
<freeflying> happyaron: ubuntu不是全换systemd了嘛
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: not yet
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 15.04的grub里有个选项可以开systemd了，不过还没默认启用
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 那会连 xorg 一起卸载掉啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 那不知道了...
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 问 QiongMangHuo happyaron iMadper 等一众高手
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 可惜了啊
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, C社是多少人梦寐以求的地儿…… :D
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 请教把 ubuntu 启动时候的那个紫色背景五个白色点点的界面去掉的办法，我卸载了 unity，用 xinit 启动 awesome，但是那个启动界面一直占着一个 tty, cc freeflying happyaron Destine iMadper
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 母鸡
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 啥界面? 没注意过...
<tryit> BuKaiXin, 换 arch/gentoo，保证没有……
<BuKaiXin> tryit: ...
<tryit> BuKaiXin, 我是认真的……
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, plymouth
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 你说的是plymouth?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 不知道哎
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing, 水果真良心啊，4s估计都还能升级到8.2
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 啧啧
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 能装也会卡出翔啊
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing, 不至于吧
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 至少8.1很卡
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing, ipad上搞过键盘不 iMadper
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你出翔还是手机出翔？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我没ipad啊, ipad要键盘干嘛?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/a80dd166gw1e3tvofz3b7j20m80gowej.jpg
<freeflying> iMadper, 写东西方便啊
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 就这东西，叫啥
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: plymouth.
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 我之前装server版，一直没那个进度条，后来装了某个包丫就出现了
<BuKaiXin> 对啊，我就想关了这东西
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, ...
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/98566/how-do-deactivate-plymouth-boot-screen
<alvin_rxg> Title: How do deactivate plymouth boot screen? - Ask Ubuntu (@ askubuntu.com)
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 这个, 好用.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: plymouth不能禁用, 有些工作需要它完成.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 但是可以让它不显示这个画面.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 乖
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我在看e1000e的那个bug, patch给你打个新包?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 那意思是它必须得占着一个 tty？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 不用啊.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 按那个改就行了
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disabled 这样就得？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 不能disable 啊, 我给你的那个链接啊
<freeflying> iMadper, iphone5s现在买合适不
<iMadper> freeflying: 不合适.
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 发bug上就可以了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: .
<freeflying> iMadper, 6合适?
<iMadper> freeflying: 合适.
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 你vps上的ss最近稳定不
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 我试试
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 超级稳定超级快
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 现在的plymouth已经不能被禁用了, 太多工作依赖它了.
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 那个界面是没有了
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 但是还是一样啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 啊?
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 啥问题?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 显示到 starting cups printing spoller/server [OK]
<BuKaiXin> 就不动了，我要登录，还是得用 ctrl-alt-F1 切过去
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 诶? 不会进入shell的登陆界面?
<BuKaiXin> 对啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 不晓得
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 你为了启动awesome是吧?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 保留lightdm, 用lightdm起awesome吧.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 我的stumpwm就是这么起来的
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 不对不对
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 我主要是为了用 .xinitrc  ...
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 给我个帐号测试测试
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 嗯 不过还有一周就到期没钱了...
<freeflying> BuKaiXin, 其实你喜欢折腾为哈不用别的呢
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 不续了？
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 不续了
<BuKaiXin> freeflying: 主要是我们厂给的这个 chroot 编译环境在别的系统里面各种问题
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 肉身翻墙了？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 没必要啊, xinitrc都应该放到你的awesomerc里面去啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 准备蹭别人的或者花钱买ss, vps太贵
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 最近香港的这些占中者智商让人捉急啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 买的ss最近很不稳定
<O0XX> freeflying: 不能愉快的买买买了？
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 哪儿都有笨蛋
<freeflying> O0XX, 我基本不从香港买东西啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我签注了两次都没去成...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 现在去正是好时候
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 那个办法不行
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 对，跟丫们肛正面
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<BuKaiXin> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" iMadper 这个，不靠谱
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 不值得去啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 留着lightdm吧
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: xinitrc的东西, 放到awesomerc里面.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 我就是这么做得.
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 算了，不管了，就这么着
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这样做是对的
<BuKaiXin> 大不了不关机了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 一堆东西dm可以做而xinitrc不行
<QiongMangHuo> 尤其systemd-logind还不提供cmd接口
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂, 我是因为兰...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ...
<QiongMangHuo> 妈蛋 kernel team的人真傲娇 个别老家伙态度好差
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我组为啥都开始做TPM相关的活儿了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 不是内核支持就ok了么
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: tpm? 那个安全模块?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 就看到某人的todo list上写了这货，不知道是否指那个模块
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 现在支持OK了?
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 貌似那个东西国内都是直接锁死关闭的, 违反法律
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 不清楚啊
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我组也没转门做国内
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 为啥，有啥文章讲这个么，好奇
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 蓉蓉好棒
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉好棒
<freeflying> happyaron: ubuntu一点长进都没啊
<O0XX> happyaron: 蓉蓉好棒
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 2005年12月，国家密码管理局公布的了《商用密码产品生产管理规定》和《商用密码产品销售管理规定》，并于2006年1月1日起施行。在《商用密码产品销售管理规定》中，第四条规定：国家对商用密码产品销售实行许可制度，销售商用密码产品应当取得《商用密码产品销售许可证》。未经许可，任
<QiongMangHuo> 何单位和个人不得销售商用密码产品。第十三条明确规定：所销售的密码产品，“应当是经国家指定的机构检测、认证合格并加施强制性认证标志的产品”，且“不得销售境外研制生产的密码产品”。
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 李老板好棒
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 肿么了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 动的多啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 嗷, 因为老嘛 过桥吃盐什么的
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 你们都要肉翻 555 羡慕嫉妒恨
<Destine> BuKaiXin, 为啥要把 plymouth 删掉啊？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 看到comment了吧 jerry又不知道哪去了
<freeflying> Destine: 忙啥呢
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我要认识那种人 还需要自己研究人肉么
<Destine> freeflying, 做 regression
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 李老板賽高
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 乖
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那个只是说不得销售产品 你可以用境外的算法 自己做成产品销售
<yunfan> Destine: plymouth拿来做什么
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: yunfan 其實有點歧義，不得銷售境外研制生產，是研制或生產還是研制且生產
<Destine> yunfan, 我是觉得是个装饰。
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 手比较慢..稍等
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我才不急呢
<Destine> BuKaiXin, /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth 改这个？
<Destine> BuKaiXin, 貌似 [Script] 里有。
<Destine> BuKaiXin, 哦，找到了， sudo plymouth pause-progress
<yunfan> huntxu: 一般国家部门的规定 你就当他是 or关系
<yunfan> huntxu: 他们肯定会尽量覆盖更广的管理范围 但是如果要追究他们的责任时候 你就当是and关系
<yunfan> Destine: 没用 ubuntu没用的服务太多了
<huntxu> yunfan: 老斯基
<yunfan> huntxu: 只要能活过30  都该懂这道理
<Destine> yunfan, 貌似应该就是 sudo plymouth pause-progress
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 悦姐好赞
<huntxu> yunfan: 我還沒到，顯然你也還沒到
<Destine> yunfan, 文档里的描述是 Stop the graphical progress indicator
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 为什么会有这个需求啊。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 谁知道啊
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 就当是自己学习一下。。。
<freeflying> pity: os x下用啥播放mp3
<freeflying> iTunes比较烦
 * iMadper 心情不好. 来引入一个话题, 大家觉得新的12寸NMB怎么样啊?
<Destine> iMadper, 不想买这样。
<iMadper> Destine: 咋? 不好看/
<iMadper> ?
<freeflying> iMadper: 你赞助我就买
<iMadper> freeflying: 本来我也没让你买啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 大爱无风扇设计
<yunfan> huntxu: 我上次做了个测试 我的心理年龄是42
<yunfan> freeflying: 小心扎手
<huntxu> yunfan: 我10年前就40了。。。
<Destine> iMadper, 就一个usb-c我不知道要怎么用。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 所以你bb啥
<huntxu> yunfan: 也許現在年輕化也說不定
<yunfan> Destine: 那是个好东西  那个可以供电
<freeflying> Destine: 你会在电脑上插很多东西？
<yunfan> 而且水果用了 肯定其他厂家会跟风的
<yunfan> 我做梦都希望usb供电普及
<Destine> freeflying, 会。。。
<freeflying> Destine: 比如？
<Destine> yunfan, 我也觉得是个好东西，但是只有一个不行。。。
<Destine> freeflying, 鼠标，u盘。
<yunfan> Destine: 我又不买水果的 我只是看中他搞这种东西带来的效应
<happyaron> freeflying: 有长进的话那还叫C社么
<yunfan> 水果把ips普及了 呵呵  我一个599的板子 居然也是这种屏
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo iMadper O0XX 拜见各位
<iMadper> Destine: 大概是每个人插一个转接头, 苹果觉得有大辫子比较好看.
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 乖
<Destine> iMadper, 行吧。
<happyaron> 都无线化了要那么多线缆干什么
<iMadper> happyaron: 无线u盘?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: Destine 超级垃圾的 Core M 处理器, 其实就是平板加键盘
<happyaron> 显示airdrop，外界设备蓝牙，数据直接用网络
<happyaron> iMadper: ^^
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 呵呵
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, +1
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 我也觉得core m很二。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂, 这个我知. 但是只是用来打字聊irc还是可以的. 哦, 不, 那个键盘太差了..
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: rmbp用户表示站着说话不腰疼
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 有很多适应人群, 只不过我不是
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 本来手感就锉, 还缩短键程
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 键盘比之前的烂成屎的更烂
<Destine> iMadper, +10086
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这几天已经被果粉吹成机械键盘了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 买  new X1C 吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ...
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 好机器
<huntxu> iMadper: 你可以外接個茶軸啊，哦，不，接口用完了，買個無線茶軸吧
<Destine> huntxu, minila air飘过~
<iMadper> huntxu: 必须是蓝牙了吧?
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 发财之前现在的230要用到坏
<iMadper> huntxu: 普通的2.4g还要接收器呢
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我还准备接着买续保接着用
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 你不是快3年了么
<huntxu> iMadper: 藍牙能匹配多少個設備啊？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 对 16年就是三年了
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道诶... 鼠标键盘能一起匹配吧?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 然后买一个呗
<Destine> huntxu, 目前试到4个没有问题。
<freeflying> Destine: macbook上鼠标也是奇葩
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 电脑是耗材，定期换新的可以提高赚钱效率
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 现在x230除了屏幕小一点 其它没得抱怨
<freeflying> Destine: u盘这年头一个月也用不到一次
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 你还用它编译内核么
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 屏幕拆了換個17的
<happyaron> huntxu: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 偶尔, 主要还是服务器上编译
<Destine> freeflying, 经常都要用。。。
<freeflying> Destine: 网盘啊
 * happyaron 话说苹果的wi-fi radio完虐thinkpad
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 5G如果烂大街的时候 u盘估计真能无线化
<yunfan> 现在有wifi direct硬件支持
<Destine> freeflying, 装系统。
<yunfan> freeflying: 手机上状个应用可以模拟usb cdrom
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: thinkpad又不是都用realtek的烂芯片
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: intel 芯片的5G在linux上也烂到没边……
<happyaron> 5GHz
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 没觉得
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: t430上手实测，基本会连到2.4G上去，加入5GHz网络都很困难
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: kernel 3.2到3.16都一样
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你人品太差 我用了两年5G Hz了...
<iMadper> happyaron: 天啦撸, 你买到假货了
<iMadper> happyaron: 你买的是lnteI
<happyaron> iMadper: 原装的。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 正品是 Intel
<cherrot> happyaron, 天啦噜 你买到假货了
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 同5G一阵子了。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 暗暗的笑
<yunfan> happyaron: 我觉得是发行版的问题 android不也是linux kernel么
<freeflying> Destine: 我从买来就没再装过系统
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 嗯，hiahiahiahia
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见首壕妹子壕
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<happyaron> yunfan: android的wifi性能也很糟糕你不觉得么
<cherrot> happyaron, 暗搓搓的笑
<happyaron> yunfan: powermgt更垃圾
<cherrot> happyaron, 快收了我的独轮车吧
<happyaron> cherrot: 送我我就收啊
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 要不帮我调试下，怎么弄
 * cherrot 低价抛售99新独轮思维车   BBG V6  
 * cherrot 你 值得拥有
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 改天到办公室我帮你搞, 我的活儿就是这个撒
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你用的lts么?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 不是，debian
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: tip: 记得firmware用最新的...
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 应该是Advanced-N 6205
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 最新的在哪里
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 和我的一样哦 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 源里最新的就行 不嫌麻烦就去这找 https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git - Repository of firmware blobs for use with the Linux kernel (@ kernel.org)
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我就只是用sid的而已
<yunfan> happyaron: 还成把 比发行版好点 另外图形的 不错 尤其是播放硬解什么的
<gfxmode> 我是Y470，无线网卡是：Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我dist-upgrade到jessie试试
<happyaron> yunfan: 嗯是比一般发行版好
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 嗯 可以升级了, 就快发布了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我就差这一台没升级的了……
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: ........ 炫富 我就一台电脑
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 还是给工作用的
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我个人own的就一台
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: ...... 炫福利
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 好想跟你炫一下我这第1，2，3，4，5，6，7台。。。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 靠!
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 暂时只有这么多，哦，8.
<palomino|working> ......
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 还有一台不能用的，9.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 来一起哭下
<iMadper> Destine: 为什么要互相伤害!!!
 * Destine 突然无言以对。。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马努力工作就要筋疲力竭叔儿
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 本来我没看到, 开开心心的看代码呢! 结果你非要ping我让我看到他们炫富! 现在我整个人都不开心了!
<happyaron> palomino|working: 求4k，求交火
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: #不能只有我一个人眼瞎
<palomino|working> =_= happyaron
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: Destine: 为什么你们要伤害我! 我穷是我的错吗!!! 为什么我要成为受害者!!!
 * Destine 我才是最穷的木有之一。
<iMadper> Destine: 你工资比我高, 公司待遇比我好, 还是女生!
<stardiviner> 想要买一块独立高清显卡，把电脑的显示输出到1080P的高清家庭投影仪。有什么推荐的吗？
<palomino|working> 我觉得集显就够了...
<Destine> iMadper, 且不说前两个了，最后一个是几个意思。
<iMadper> Destine: 你先承认前两个, 我就告诉你最后一个什么意思!
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 我的主板貌似没有高清接口HDMI的输出。。。。
<palomino|working> 这...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 有话好好说 放下那把小刀
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你别过来!
<palomino|working> 但低端独显相当坑啊..
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你再过来我就跳下去!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 做男人也挺好的 放下刀
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔儿把4k显示器给我吧，我又dp输出
<palomino|working> 我也有
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ... ... 你后悔了?!
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 我买的时候，（组装机），老板说，可以以后买独立显卡就有HDMI接口了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不和你闹
<palomino|working> 被老板忽悠了..
<happyaron> palomino|working: 4k给我以后你用集显就够用了
<palomino|working> 我家里就是集显接4k呢...
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 原来如此，是主板不行么？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 炫耀。。。
<palomino|working> 应该是吧...
<palomino|working> 独显你就买最低的好了..
<stardiviner> 还有其他的办法么？
<palomino|working> 最最便宜的
<Destine> iMadper, 首先，我的工资肯定是最低的。
<Destine> iMadper, 但公司福利这个我真的说不好。
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 为什么？不是说低端的相当坑么？
<palomino|working> 是啊
<palomino|working> 但越便宜不是坑得越少么..
<palomino|working> 弄个gt220什么的
<iMadper> Destine: 我工资更低啊..
<iMadper> Destine: 女生赚的钱都是零花钱. 男生要养家糊口啊
<palomino|working> 或者amd的3...多少来着
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 额，。。。。换主板这方案怎么样？
<happyaron> stardiviner: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=41677223176
<alvin_rxg> Title: 全新高端GTX650稳定版GDDR5 电脑独立显卡DX11显卡 LOL CF游戏卡-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<palomino|working> 换主板也行,但是吧,估计得比最便宜的独显贵吧
<palomino|working> 现在cp\u是啥
<Destine> iMadper, 你想多了，女生也要养家，我不是那种赚零花钱的女生。
<iMadper> [{...}]
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜已买房的妹子壕
 * QiongMangHuo 相当赚零花钱的男士
<palomino|working> 头疼
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<stardiviner> palomino|working: i5 4440. 4 æ ¸
<iMadper> happyaron: ...
<palomino|working> 不错,主板上有啥口?
 * iMadper 哎, 老了我, 不能跟 happyaron 这些年轻人比啊
<iMadper> 集显足够了啊
<palomino|working> 我觉得吧
<palomino|working> 主板上肯定得有dvi口,你弄根dvi转hdmi线试试
<palomino|working> 就是没音频
<palomino|working> 音频另外接线吧
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 现在用的是DVI-D接口，只有这个。其他就是USB之类啥的
<QiongMangHuo> stardiviner: 骚年好久不见
<stardiviner> QiongMangHuo: 少女，好想念阿
<palomino|working> 试试dvi->hdmi,另接音频线的方案如何? stardiviner
<QiongMangHuo> stardiviner: å¹²
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 可以考虑，我买投影仪当作电脑显示屏用的，音频接音响，不错的方案，正符合我。
<stardiviner> QiongMangHuo: 少年今天火气很旺阿
<palomino|working> 恩,这样最节约
<palomino|working> 线应该不贵
<QiongMangHuo> stardiviner: 咩~
<palomino|working> 比买显卡换主板都便宜不少
<Destine> iMadper, 马上给你送个比你老的去。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 线缆不靠谱啊，动辄也好几十
<happyaron> palomino|working: 刚才那显卡145包邮
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 是的，幸亏极客们都很厉害
<palomino|working> 换独显得上百了...
<happyaron> 但靠谱啊
<freeflying> http://news.smzdm.com/p/10807
<alvin_rxg> Title: 加量不加价：2015款 MacBook Air 和 MacBook Pro 上架开卖_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<palomino|working>  黄刀（yellowknife） YK73 HDMI转DVI线 高清转换线 1米 13.90
<palomino|working> 1/10的价格..
<palomino|working> 哦..
<palomino|working> 反了-_-
<eexpss> 屏幕投射。
<palomino|working> 领亚（Linoya） A59 DVI（24+1）公转HDMI母转接头 镀金头  8.90
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 谢谢推荐，
<stardiviner> happyaron: 据说linux下独显很多的坑阿
<palomino|working> 用nv的就还好...
<palomino|working> nv官方驱动更新的还是挺快的..
<happyaron> nv 赞
<iMadper> Destine: 有个比我老的, 也不能让我变得年轻啊
<stardiviner> palomino|working: nividia? 都比较贵阿，有哪几款真心很不错的？
<palomino|working> titan x...
<stardiviner> iMadper: 你这么小还不年轻？我都37了
<palomino|working> 我苦等了好久..
<yunfan> 昨天看到 gpu passthought这个东西
<palomino|working> 还不上市
<yunfan> 好多超贵显卡支持
<iMadper> stardiviner: 只能说你更老, 不能说我年轻啊
<yunfan> 其实我想了下  显卡为何不能支持 nested  呢
<palomino|working> 这个好像跟显卡虚拟化有关吧 yunfan
<yunfan> 比如opengl加速
<stardiviner> ..... 太高级了只能耳闻。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 求淘汰的titan
<yunfan> 你把大场景里的某一块指定给虚拟机就是了
<palomino|working> 淘汰的titan要拿公司来开发用,嘿嘿
<happyaron> yunfan: intel 最近发布了这货
<yunfan> palomino|working: 是啊
<pity> freeflying: 想播放 mp3 但不想用 iTunes？
<yunfan> happyaron: 哪个？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 不是两块么，淘汰一块给我
<happyaron> yunfan: gpu virtualization
<palomino|working> 我双电脑啊... happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 。。。
<palomino|working> nv早就支持gp\u虚拟化,但是吧,得两块quadro...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 炫耀
<yunfan> happyaron: 这个nv和ati都有啊 但是是把gpu走pci转移整个给guest
<palomino|working> 民用卡不支持,nnd
<huntxu> yunfan: 不是passthrough吧？passthrough應該和普通pci差不多的樣子啊
<yunfan> 这些厂商真的很没眼光
<happyaron> yunfan: intel 新出那个不是passthrough
<yunfan> happyaron: 多少钱  还是什么u自带?
<palomino|working> O_O happyaron
<palomino|working> 那是怎么来? happyaron
<yunfan> happyaron: 我觉得可能 opengl的api要跟着改
<happyaron> kvmgt?
<palomino|working> Intel GVT-g ?
<stardiviner> iMadper: 要珍惜。。。
<happyaron> Intel GVT-*
<huntxu> happyaron: VT加了個G在前面就是了lol
<palomino|working> supported today on 4th generation Intel Core(TM) processors with Intel Graphics processors
<palomino|working> intel那破显卡...
 * huntxu 圍觀破馬踐踏intel
<palomino|working> T_T
<yunfan> palomino|working: ]
<palomino|working>  the GVT-g design is generic, however, adding support for a particular graphics means vendor-specific implementation, as least partially
<happyaron> palomino|working: titan用户践踏intel很正常
<palomino|working> nvidia断然不会支持它的...
<palomino|working> 不然那Grid什么的卖不出去了
<happyaron> palomino|working: 那就再搞一套呗
<palomino|working> 为了维护利润不可能支持呀...
<freeflying> pity: 是的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 感觉amd可能跟啊
<palomino|working> "想用么?想用买quadro去"
<palomino|working> amd到有可能
<gfxmode> 我amd的独显驱动不想装，切换显卡不方便
<mengfei52306> 我amd的机子 ，主板集成显卡和独显同时使用，
<freeflying> O0XX: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/03/intels-xeon-brand-makes-its-first-foray-into-soc-space-with-xeon-d/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Intel’s Xeon brand makes its first foray into SoC space with Xeon D | Ars Technica (@ arstechnica.com)
<O0XX> freeflying: linaro那个板子啥时候能买到？
<jusss> O0XX: 鸟巢现在哪个口能进呀，
<jusss> O0XX: 我现在在那个水立方前边的盘古大厦这
<O0XX> jusss: 为什么不去问现场的工作人员呢？
<jusss> O0XX: 还没进去，找不到工作人员
<jusss> 外边一票子找不到入口的…
<Destine> jusss, O
<Destine> jusss, 去干嘛呀？
<jusss> Destine: 看看
<Destine> jusss, 说了跟没说一样。。。
<aaaaaax0> hi
<iMadper> O0XX: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/ISO/Git/JuJudeploy   你做过没?
<jusss> Destine: 那怎么说，总不能说去参加比赛吧
<BuKaiXin> Destine: 谢谢啊
<Destine> BuKaiXin, np
<BuKaiXin> Destine: sudo plymouth pause-progress 话说这句是做啥
<BuKaiXin> |||
<Destine> BuKaiXin, 就是把你不想要的5个点点去掉啊。
<BuKaiXin> 木有其他的毒副作用把， 刚才 iMadper 给我的改 grub 的方式开机用不了鼠标
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 毛, 那是你鼠标没电了!
<BuKaiXin> ps/2
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 接口坏了!
<BuKaiXin> Destine: 还在啊
<BuKaiXin> Destine: 五个点点走得很欢啊
<iMadper> Destine: 还没下班?
<Destine> i《
<Destine> iMadper, 还没有，等我玩会儿的。
<Destine> iMadper, QiongMangHuo 要不要出来吃饭。
<iMadper> Destine: 不了, 我妈说不让我随便吃女生东西
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你可以请啊!
<Destine> iMadper, 你妈真是害人不浅。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 为什么要互相伤害!!!
 * Destine 我妈说我可以随便吃 iMadper 的东西。
<iMadper> Destine: 我读书少, 你不要骗我
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 出来不？
<Destine> iMadper, 哦，不骗你。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 少吃的话我就出来, 正在减肥
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 只要没有淀粉就行
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 可以啊。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: iMadper 请吃龙虾什么的
<Destine> iMadper, We count on you!
<iMadper> Destine: 不去了, 我长相影响食欲.
<Destine> iMadper, 。。。
<Destine> iMadper, 不要这样，aa啊。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 瞎说什么实话
<iMadper> Destine: 不不不, 今天我老爸休息, 我真得回去吃
<iMadper> Destine: 有 QiongMangHuo 去, 我就知道不会太贵.
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<Destine> 。。。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 貌似自从跟我一起吃饭之后, 白老板肚子都小了.
 * Destine 觉得 QiongMangHuo 躺枪。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 那倒是真得, 我吃不起贵的
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 好吧，其实我是想吃管氏了。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 赞, 上周六我自己去吃了两串大腰子
 * iMadper 宁愿婉拒应酬, 赶回家喊"开动"
 * tryit 快被 ubuntu 折腾疯了……
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 你们公司在什么位置呀，没事去看看
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 别来 太破羞于见人
<BuKaiXin> Destine: 刚才那个命令怎么退回去？
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 比故宫还破？
<Destine> BuKaiXin, 没。。。注。。。意。。。
 * tryit ubuntu 没有统一的命令来管理各种 service ?
<BuKaiXin> 额
<Destine> tryit, 用我们吧，systemctl
<tryit> Destine, arch 下我用的 systemd
<Destine> tryit, 洗发水党啊。
<tryit> Destine, what ?
<tryit> Destine, …… 这音译的
<tryit> Destine, 反应过来了
<tryit> Destine, 其实我是重度 gentoo 用户
<Destine> tryit, 贱兔~
<tryit> Destine, debian也用过两年，要 ubuntu 实在不行我就换 debian 了 ，受不了了
<Destine> tryit, debian有几年了路过。
<tryit> Destine, 乱糟糟乱糟糟
<gebjgd> tryit, 怎么不行了
<happyaron> tryit: 猫猫和C社内部有大量Debian用户
<happyaron> tryit: Debian大法好
<jusss> Destine: 是
<happyaron> tryit: 曾经在各种其他发行版的活动上普法 lol
<jusss> Destine: debian是systemd？
<happyaron> jusss: 是
<happyaron> jusss: systemd default in jessie
<tryit> happyaron, Destine 内网办公环境不适合 arch gentoo
<tryit> 只能在其他几种里面选 centos ubuntu debian ...
<happyaron> tryit: 回归我法吧
<happyaron> tryit: 跟我大声念，“Debian 大法好！”
 * happyaron 也是醉了
<tryit> happyaron, …… 给钱
<gebjgd> tryit, ubuntu有什么问题
<gebjgd> tryit, 表示没有任何问题
<iMadper> happyaron: 现在帽帽没多少debian用户了吧?
<happyaron> tryit: 谈钱伤感情
<happyaron> iMadper: 不清楚……
<tryit> happyaron, 不谈钱伤胃～
<happyaron> tryit: 吃点好吃的
<jusss> happyaron: 那个能选sys v吗
 * iMadper 还真饿了
<happyaron> jusss: 能
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ubuntu默认装laptop-mode-tools么?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 找台机器帮我看看
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 不装
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX nnnd, 我们image到底搞啥了? 公版好使, 我们的不好使, 我们的去掉自己驱动还是不好使 啥啊啥啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper 派我去昆山吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 笑
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我这里解释不清的东西多了去了...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: Destine 今天晚饭 炒四个鸡蛋
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你们不是出去吃?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 钱包没来
<Destine> 。。。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 笑
<Destine> 不吃算啦，我回家自己吃。。。
<iMadper> Destine: 乖
<Destine> iMadper, 远点！
<jusss> happyaron: 那源里的软件还提供sys v启动？还是得自己改
<happyaron> jusss: jessie保证都兼容，不需要自己改
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 今天不是游泳时间?
<pity> freeflying: 疼猪好像推荐过
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 还没定
<QiongMangHuo> "小野妹子学吐槽 :早上起来刷刷日本的推特，就看见两条热点新闻连在一起：一条是《原课外班教师从背后抱住女学生，因公然猥亵罪被逮捕》；另一条是《帅气男星福士苍汰从背后抱住女学生，台下250人欢呼雷动》……顿时感觉这个世界太冷酷[拜拜]"
<pity> freeflying: 当时他好像用的 cog 还是什么，忘记了
<pity> freeflying: 要么就是 vox
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 怎么看连的是5GHz还是2.4
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: ssid不是不同么...
<iMadper> happyaron: ssid.
<tryit> happyaron, http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2015-03/114778.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 经过 systemd 争执后，辞职的 Debian TC 席位已被增补_Linux新闻_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站 (@ linuxidc.com)
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo iMadper 用的相同SSID
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> happyaron: masaka?
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: iwconfig
<happyaron> iMadper: 一个ESSID下放两个BSSID
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 好
<jusss> happyaron: systemd让我的arch两次都起不来，一次是因为光驱驱动，一次是vbox
<cherrot> jusss, 真惨
<jusss> happyaron: 我还是希望debian能坚持sys v
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 貌似这次更新之后5GHz确实能连上了……
<happyaron> jusss: 不大可能
<happyaron> jusss: systemd is the future
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 其实还是没连上对不对
<jusss> cherrot: 嗯
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 能连上了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 没事儿 人品差不是大问题
<happyaron> ...
<jusss> happyaron: 可是就是遇到了
<happyaron> jusss: 再试试呢
<jusss> happyaron: 而且systemd每次启动都有个fsck，速度比sys v慢
<jusss> happyaron: 我去#archlinux里问了，这个fsck没法取消
<happyaron> jusss: 额为啥会慢
<happyaron> jusss: 我这里没有觉得慢。。。
<jusss> systemd-fsck什么的，记不住名字
<jusss> happyaron: 每次在systemd-fsck卡6秒
<happyaron> 我的也运行，但不会卡那么久
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 真想把公司的x1c 3rd据为己有
<happyaron> jusss: systemd-analyze blame
<jusss> happyaron: 我eeepc和笔记本都卡5秒
<happyaron> jusss: 看一下到底谁卡主的
<happyaron> jusss: 19.097s systemd-fsck@dev-disk-by...
<happyaron> 2T的硬盘
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 给你了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 以后公司有人找我要, 都得找你了
<microcai> 没遇到过啊
<microcai> fsck 没跑
<microcai> jusss: ubuntu 版 systemd 有问题的
<O0XX> iMadper: 你那有啥能格ntfs的东西么？
<QiongMangHuo> gparted
<microcai> 要跑 arch/fedora/gentoo 版的 systemd
<iMadper> O0XX: 有啊.
<O0XX> iMadper: win?
<iMadper> O0XX: mkfs.ntfs啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 不服?
<O0XX> iMadper: 那个不标准
<O0XX> iMadper: 那个真不行
<iMadper> O0XX: ... .. 那没.
<iMadper> O0XX: gparted?
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个也是调用mkfs吧?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: http://searchex.yixun.com/html?area=1&charset=utf-8&as=1&key=1333+台式机内存+4G&YTAG=3.21000401
<alvin_rxg> Title: 1333 - 商品搜索 － 易迅网 (@ yixun.com)
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 帮我看看这几个内存哪个兼容性好点儿
<BuKaiXin> 金士顿不行
<jusss> happyaron: 卡19s？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 不懂啊
<happyaron> jusss: 实际没卡。。。
<jusss> microcai: 我现在都是arch了，systemd-fsck那还卡6秒
<jusss> O0XX: ntfs-3g
<O0XX> jusss: ntfs-3g那个不标准
<O0XX> jusss: 我遇到过windows上读不出来
<O0XX> iMadper: 你还是吃 香菇炖鸡吧
 * alvin_rxg 对 linux 桌面无爱了 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics#Current_Problems
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... ....
<jusss> happyaron: 那个磁盘检查真的没法取消吗
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: stumpwm能重燃你的信心
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 一边去，我那问题是 hybrid grahpics，不是 de/wm
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你什么时候又用a卡了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我什么时候用 a卡了？
<QiongMangHuo> alvin_rxg:  hybrid grahpics在ubuntu里已经完美了
<alvin_rxg> QiongMangHuo: 解决方案？
<QiongMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 我组一个小哥写了个gpu-manager 可以手动切换了于是
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö
<palomino|working> O_O QiongMangHuo
<alvin_rxg> QiongMangHuo: Current Problems
<alvin_rxg> Switching between cards when possible.
<QiongMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 你要自动?
<alvin_rxg> right
<alvin_rxg> 配置完之后，不用瞎操心的
<QiongMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 哦 拜拜
<palomino|working> lol
<tryit> happyaron, 下载 debian ing ~
<tryit> happyaron, N年前一直用的 testing
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 用win8
 * jusss 去掉开始菜单是win最大的进步
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 自己写
<kandu> tryit: jessie 马上就要 stable 了似乎
<gebjgd> tryit, intel新的haswell请用testing
<yanghy> gebjgd, 如果是boradwell呢。。。
 * yanghy 觉得这里每天都像都很热闹的样子
<gebjgd> yanghy, 更要testing
<yanghy> 14.04用不了吗？
<gebjgd> yanghy, 我们在说debian
<yanghy> gebjgd, @_@
<happyaron> tryit: 赞
<yanghy> gebjgd, 那ubuntu呢
<tryit> happyaron, 是不是没有 non-free DVD ISO ?
<gebjgd> yanghy, 随便用
<yanghy> gebjgd, 哦哦，了解了，我还以为不能用呢
<happyaron> tryit: 好像没
<tryit> happyaron, 我得在内网做个 mirror ……
<tryit> happyaron, 有的话就省事儿了
<happyaron> tryit: 哦
<hoxily> stardiviner: http://www.jianshu.com/p/28f4d243fe79 ， 我试过设置线程优先级高于正常优先级，然后开启CPU核心数量这么多个线程跑空循环，这时Windows会失去响应。
<hoxily> stardiviner: http://www.jianshu.com/p/28f4d243fe79 ， 我试过设置线程优先级高于正常优先级，然后开启CPU核心数量这么多个线程跑空循环，这时Windows会失去响应。
<if_e1se> 各位兄台。有用 foxyproxy 的么？
<mk3548208> 想翻越功夫网？
<kandu> if_e1se:
<if_e1se> kandu: 兄，在设置自定义正则表达式时，被转义了：https://www.v2ex.com/t/176173
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* firefox 的 foxyproxy 「快速添加」 自定义「url 模板」会转义正则表达式 - V2EX (@ v2ex.com)
<iMadper> 为什么不用autoproxy?
<iMadper> foxyproxy难用到爆
<if_e1se> iMadper: 兄，autoproxy 已经不更新了，firefox 32 升级后，直接都没法修改匹配规则了。。。
<iMadper> if_e1se: 毛...
<iMadper> if_e1se: 这个问题修复了好几年了
<iMadper> if_e1se: fx29就出现这个问题了, 然后很快就修复了
<iMadper> if_e1se: 不过没放到官方的仓库里...
<iMadper> if_e1se: http://xthunder.googlecode.com/files/autoproxy20131215.xpi
<iMadper> if_e1se: 这个就是修改版.
<iMadper> if_e1se: 请.
<if_e1se> iMadper: 兄。。。跪谢。我瞅瞅
<if_e1se> iMadper: 兄。原来这个问题 13年。就有了。。。http://fxthunder.com/blog/archives/2866/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Firefox 21-27的AutoProxy扩展20131215更新 (@ fxthunder.com)
<iMadper> if_e1se: 反正很久了.
<iMadper> if_e1se: 而且今天还更新了...
<iMadper> if_e1se: https://github.com/agunchan/autoproxy/commits/master
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Commits · agunchan/autoproxy · GitHub (@ github.com)
<if_e1se> alvin_rxg: 兄。原来这样子啊。。。
<jiero> 突然觉得人生挺无聊。
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/376541.htm 上午蛤魔还装逼说这些没事  现在就薄出漏洞了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 开源软件Xen曝出安全漏洞：多家云计算服务暂停_Open Source 开源_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<jusss> onlylove: bla
<onlylove> jusss: 这么着急要吃饭么
<hoxily> ju
<hoxily> jusss: 我想通了
<jusss> onlylove: 只是好几天没在这见你打个招呼
<jusss> hoxily: ？
<jusss> hoxily: 那个算法？
<hoxily> jusss: 那段代码的原理
<onlylove> jusss: 哪有，我这几天郁闷着呢
<onlylove> jusss: 所以没怎么上线
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> hoxily: 我这几天光去转悠了，明天还得面试，唉，
<jusss> hoxily: 下周一打算就回家，北京这的生活好困难
<hoxily> 喔
<jusss> hoxily: 你看过y组合子没？据说mit计算机系都把这个做系徽
<hoxily> jusss: 没看过
<jusss> hoxily: 看看
<jusss> hoxily: 匿名函数的递归就是那个
<jiero> 我是不是热情过度？
<jiero> onlylove,  嫂嫂告诉我，我追女生热情过度。
<jiero> onlylove, 我是不是太疯狂了。。。
<jusss> hoxily: http://blog.csdn.net/pongba/article/details/1336028
<jusss> jiero: 你对女生要求太高了，你应该去找个哲学系的女生
<jiero> jusss, 其实很多学工业设计的都可以。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你有追女生么，我不知道诶
<kandu> \u: 在国内?
<onlylove> jusss: 噢，错了
<\u> kandu: 嗯
<onlylove> jiero: 你啊……你随意
<kandu> \u: 已在工作了么？
<onlylove> jusss: 最近太累，把你和二代名字看混了
<\u> kandu: 沒
<kandu> \u: 感觉你万能型，啥都能干
<\u> kandu: 什麼都不想干……
<jusss> kandu: 这么多\开头的，你能分清谁是谁？
<jusss> \u: 你是那个mask ray?
<hoxily> http://p.blog.csdn.net/images/p_blog_csdn_net/pongba/38175/o_lambda_logo.png
<jusss> \q \u \b
<\u> jusss: \b不是我……
<jusss> onlylove: 这么累？都干啥了
<jusss> \u: 那\q是你？
<kandu> jusss: /whois
<kandu> \u: 是希望在国内找个符合要求的工作还是？
<\u> kandu: 嗯
<kandu> \u: 符合要求，有趣，有前途...
<\u> jusss: 是
<kandu> \u: 预期月薪是？
<jusss> onlylove: 你说那个受命于天 既寿永昌的印玺真的还没被找到吗
<\u> kandu: 近兩年不在意
<onlylove> jusss: 管那个作甚
<kandu> \u: 哦，大概范围呢
<\u> kandu: 大於15k?
<jusss> onlylove: 太传奇了，想看看张啥样
<kandu> \u: $ ￥？
<\u> kandu: ï¿¥
<onlylove> kandu: 求大于15K $的工作，年薪也好
<\u> kandu: $應該屈指可數吧……
<kandu> onlylove: 呃，我就瞎问问。本想若别人问起， \u 的除以10就算作我预期工资。结果..
<\u> kandu: 你找了嗎？
<jusss> kandu: 结果你的工资就是1k5了
<kandu> \u, onlylove: 结果和 tryit 一样。太低估自己了吧。到时候雇主都看不下去。 tryit 直接升高管，你的话該涨好多好多的
<kandu> \u: 我在考虑如何选
<\u> kandu: 你是怎麼投的？找公司主頁招聘頁面？
<kandu> \u: 上次投着玩的。
<\u> kandu: 然後他是不是給了你一個思考期限？有多長？
<kandu> \u: 随我，我后来没去
<kandu> \u: 因为看他们有加班
 * onlylove 拜拒绝加班 kandu
<jiero> kandu, 。。。
<jiero> kandu, 你竟然不喜欢加班
<kandu> \u: 本来看三个创始人都伊利诺伊香槟分校的就面着试试，结果公司文化也不咋样。
<jiero> kandu, 学商的，自然要求公司文化随大流
<kandu> jiero: 他们都搞技术的
<jiero> kandu 哦
 * onlylove 鄙视喜欢加班的 jiero
<kandu> \u: 喜欢种子期的，初创的，还是成长的？或是都可接受？对于股权换薪资的看法是？
<jiero> onlylove,  发现中国玩家大多是画面党-我这种ASCII都可以接受的总是卑鄙是。
<jiero> onlylove, 被鄙视
<\u> kandu: 這方面不懂……做的事有趣的(個公司髒活都不少)
<onlylove> jiero: 靠，你玩mc求
<onlylove> jiero: 那个可玩性绝对好
<jiero> onlylove,  不觉得都跑一个游戏好无聊么。
<jiero> onlylove,  ubuntu的软件翻译，现在让我无力吐了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 本来很多东西就不好翻译，或者说，找不到合适的词汇
<jiero> onlylove,  Armagetron Advanced竟然被翻译成 Armagestron高级版。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 3D 模式的自行车比赛 - - - 这是什么。根本不知道这是啥。
<kandu> \u: 家是在上海吧？对工作地点有要求么？
<\u> kandu: 嗯……所以偏向上海
<kandu> \u: 或是如果可远程的话？
<\u> kandu: WFH我最喜歡
<kandu> \u: 我也喜欢这样。可以到处住着玩，体验下当地文化，然后还能有收入
<kandu> \u: 不过大多远程工作都是设计。或是 web 开发这样的脏活累活，感觉没前途
<\u> kandu: 我非常討厭坐班浪費時間
<\u> kandu: 嗯
<onlylove> kandu: 原来web开发在你眼里已经是脏活了
<goofool> h
<\u> onlylove: web開發確實很髒……
<kandu> \u: 工作用编程语言你喜欢用哪几个？
<\u> kandu: c++1y ruby
<kandu> onlylove: 嗯，读了 http 协议, session, date format 协议。设计错误一大堆。写 http server 时为了避免被恶心到还专门做了这个 http://machinelife.org/2.html 。然后也知道点 js , 宁愿用别的语言写也不碰 js 了。  虽说单页应用的架构稍微漂亮了点。但现实限制却不能让你这么干。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 2.mkd (@ machinelife.org)
<kandu> \u: ocaml 能接受么?
<\u> kandu: 再好不過……
<\u> kandu: url應該用有意義的名稱，數字不大好
<\u> kandu: 我另外還能接受rust(這個就更無可能了)
<kandu> \u: 那时个临时文件，我忘了删
<kandu> \u: rust 确实好，不过尚无正式版..用在工程上确实
<\u> kandu: 你能接受哪些語言？
<kandu> \u: 分机制和策略。机制的话 java c++1y py ruby 都能接受了。
<kandu> \u: 策略的话，要适合重构的，漂亮的。似乎也只有 ocaml 了
<\u> kandu: 機制是指什麼？
<kandu> \u: 具体的完成一个事项。比如给出 url, 就下载一个文件并通知。这样的话，随便用什么语言写都没关系了
<jusss> On
<kandu> \u: 但表现流程(命令式)，相互作用事物模拟(OO)，描述本质(functional)相关的部分，我对语言的要求就高些
<onlylove> 函数式，高大上
<\u> 我應該再加一個scala
<jusss> onlylove: I'd like to buy a new cell phone which has foreign Android ROM and that's better if the price is not expensive.
<onlylove> jusss: 自己刷原生的android或者CM就好了，哪里那么多事
<\u> kandu: 我有好長時間都是醉於具體的技術而忽略這些哲學或者方法論的東西了
<jusss> I'm downloading the Google ime from Google play now and the speed is 0. :(
<jusss> onlylove: special xing hao
<onlylove> jusss: 毛特殊信号
<onlylove> jusss: 噢 ，型号
<jusss> onlylove: not all types can flush cm rom
<onlylove> jusss: 你事情真多，海淘，你不是有信用卡么，美亚
<jusss> onlylove: a link
<onlylove> jusss: 你丫的，美亚还要我给你link
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己美亚搜 mobile phone不就完了
<jusss> onlylove: I never visit meiya
<jusss> onlylove: the website of Mariya
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.amazon.com/
<jusss> onlylove: it's meiya?
<onlylove> jusss: It's not blocked
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你愿意去日亚也可以
<onlylove> jusss: www.amazon.co.jp/
<jusss> onlylove: the weird short name
<chihchun> happyaron: 还在赶进度阿？貌似 fctix 会变成默认？
 * onlylove 不看好 ibus 不看好 fctix
<happyaron> chihchun: 这周期变成 zh_* 的默认
<happyaron> chihchun: 没大问题下周期全局默认
<Oracle> 请教。用DD命令创建了一个swap文件。 这个文件的权限改如何设置？google的教程都说要设置为600,可是如果普通用户不能使用swap，那这个swap有什么用？
<onlylove> swap本来也不是给普通用户用的吧……
<Oracle> onlylove: 如果我用普通用户编译  那这个权限会不会带来问题？
<onlylove> Oracle: 你用普通用户编译和swap权限啥关系……
<onlylove> Oracle: 系统在内存不够的时候，会动用swap
<Oracle> onlylove: 意思就是 无论用户权限如何，系统都会根据情况调用？
<onlylove> Oracle: 系统不能用的swap，要它作甚
<Oracle> 那我就明白了，因为openwrt的源码编译不让用root用户。。不设置swap的时候编译出错。。。
<Oracle> onlylove: 我还以为 如果用户没有swap的读写权限 会无法使用swap
<onlylove> Oracle: 系统给用户制造的假象是，内存够用的，你随便申请
<Oracle> onlylove: 多谢。。 鸟哥的教程里没有说这一点，所以不是很明白。。。
<Oracle> onlylove: 十分感谢。。。。
<happyaron> 啊尼玛惹祸了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你rm *了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有
<happyaron> onlylove: ubuntu的daily build被俺搞挂了
<happyaron> onlylove: 已被追杀
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正是daily 的，重新build
<happyaron> onlylove: reproducible build failure
<onlylove> 嗯嗯，不错
<onlylove> 节（xi）哀（wen）顺（le）变（jian）
<onlylove> happyaron: 和你说个事，就是之前客户有套测试框架，给了PM一个半成品，PM整天催我研究那东西，还拿不出工威胁我，结果今天客户的training，人客户根本不想把完整的给我们
<onlylove> happyaron: 我现在一想起当时他说，你不好好看，到时候项目没了，拿不到钱，只能安排你去别的组，你不做，我安排别人做一样，然后心理想，这下傻了吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 哈哈
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-12
<BuKaiXin> 早啊各位
<BuKaiXin> 继续求删除 plymouthd 的方式啊
<BuKaiXin> 丫占我 5% 的 CPU
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 停掉也行
<BuKaiXin> ?
<yunfan> 你停掉他不就没cpu占用了
<BuKaiXin> 停掉会有其他问题不
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 我觉得无所谓 就是splash那画面估计会没有了
<tryit> iMadper, BuKaiXin yunfan 现在开始，踏踏实实干活～ 你懂的  :D
<iMadper> tryit: .
<yunfan> tryit: 还有背单词
<tryit> yunfan, yeah
 * tryit 想起了《教父》里的一句台词 ，  “我会给他一个他无法拒绝的条件”
<jusss> tryit: 好好学习
<jusss> 天天想上
<yunfan> jusss: 天天啪啪
<O0XX> tryit: 要移民了？
<tryit> O0XX, 移到魔都
<O0XX> tryit: 不换工作了？
<tryit> O0XX, 没法换啊
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 我这深度的系统  qq占了38%
<O0XX> tryit: 不是找了好几个下家了么？
<tryit> O0XX, 没法拒绝
<jusss> yunfan: qq？
<O0XX> tryit: 也好。高管还是少跳槽。啥时候收购了阿里，给哥几个发点红包就
<O0XX> 行
<yunfan> jusss: 深度的系统自带crossover
<yunfan> 然后默认预装了qq
<jusss> yunfan: 是个win模拟器？
<tryit> 预期一年可以达到的目标，不到三个月已经实现了；两年计划争取在接下来的半年内实现 cc iMadper O0XX
<yunfan> jusss: wine的包装
<jusss> 或'ndroid
<iMadper> tryit: 加油少年!
<O0XX> tryit: 升职加薪，当上总经理，出任CEO，赢取白富美，走上人生巅峰！
<O0XX> tryit: 就差最后一个了？
<tryit> O0XX, 开玩笑，你太夸张了
<tryit> O0XX, 一个合适的平台而已
<jusss> 召唤onlylove
<jusss> 昨晚梦到捡了好多旧手机
<O0XX> ...
<jusss> 一个方块的推滑的三星
<jusss> 一堆诺基亚
<iMadper> tryit: 以后借钱就找你了
<O0XX> jusss: http://www.sosuo.name/jiemeng/36695-jiushouji
<alvin_rxg> Title: 梦见旧手机_周公解梦查询_佛滔算命网 (@ sosuo.name)
<O0XX> jusss: 你这是要 升职加薪，当上总经理，出任CEO，赢取白富美，走上人
<O0XX> 生巅峰 的节奏啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 哥那个capsule已经可以外面跟里面通信了
<O0XX> iMadper: 就差写个docker的client就中了
<iMadper> O0XX: 可以啊, 哥可以跟你一起写了.
<iMadper> O0XX: 昨天看到了godef能跳回去
 * O0XX 第一次跟别人说哥这么理直气壮！
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩, 以前你都得自称姐是吧?
<iMadper> O0XX: 今天终于可以理直气壮的说哥了?
<iMadper> O0XX: 你昨晚经历了什么?
 * O0XX 为什么要互相伤害！
<pity> O0XX: 这是《万万没想到》里的台词儿
<O0XX> pity: 对啊
<O0XX> pity: 我还是网上搜的全文呢
<O0XX> pity: 这么长谁记得住
<tryit> iMadper, :)
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: BuKaiXin 擦，这个月阿交还款又晚了4小时，不知道会不会杯具……
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 早.
<jusss> HowIsItGoing: 不是自动换？
<BuKaiXin> HowIsItGoing: 四个小时肯定不会有问题吧
<BuKaiXin> HowIsItGoing: 不都有宽限期？
<pity> O0XX: 王大锤练过贯口儿
<jusss> O0XX: 既然有了suid sudo还有什么用？
<O0XX> jusss: 写着玩
<jusss> 9
<jusss> O0XX: 那你们平时都是root吗
<O0XX> jusss: 不是啊
<jusss> O0XX: 那需要权限时是sudo还是su或suid
<O0XX> jusss: sudo吧
<O0XX> jusss: 我也就是用着玩
<jiero> pity: 真心你是大锤fan了。
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.reddit.com/comments/z0t3x
<alvin_rxg> Title: Unfortunate email address： reddit.com (@ reddit.com)
<Newbie0086> hello
<Newbie0086> 有人没
<iMadper> ...
<kingbo> 人...
<jiero> iMadper: 给我权限，上面写着问有人没之类的直接踢
<iMadper> jiero: 写了也没用.
 * jiero 要踢了 Newbie0086
<iMadper> jiero: 问这个问题的人, 大概还不会看topic
<jiero> iMadper: 有频道欢迎信息
<kingbo> jiero: 好大怨气...
<iMadper> jiero: 我知道, 但是选择忽略才是正常人会做的吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 就好象选择忽略警告，直接拆开高压电箱~
 * kingbo 有用蓝牙耳机听歌的么？因走动一下距离过长，蓝牙掉线后，重连后就听不到声音了。是什么原因？
 * kingbo 我用的blueman
<jiero> kingbo: 没用过，blueman你需要最新版本。最近改动太大好想。
<O0XX> tryit: 高管，问个问题
<kingbo> jiero: 是最新的
<kingbo> jiero: 主要是无所事从，不知道从哪个方向找原因
<jiero> kingbo: 算了 - 我没用过蓝牙耳机 不了解，蓝牙音箱不太这样问题。。。因为不动
<kingbo> jiero: 嗯，谢谢
<jiero> iMadper: 买什么样的音箱呀。
<pity> jiero: 只是看过有印象
<Newbie0086> 没看到 第一次来
<jiero> iMadper: 廉价的，播放纯音乐为主，是随意讨二手的好么。
<iMadper> jiero: jbl
<iMadper> jiero: jbl duet 一代
<O0XX> iMadper: 很好～味道足，量大，民工用餐首选！
<O0XX>  
<iMadper> jiero: 我89买的, 听了两年了
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥?
<O0XX> iMadper: 评论
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。都没有低于100的了。。那么我还是用惠普的4公斤种老音箱试试。
<jiero> iMadper:有时候我好奇，为什么有的音箱像哑铃，密度那么大
<iMadper> jiero: 减少箱体的共振.
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么看是 duet 几代？
<iMadper> jiero: 便宜的 ,一代
<iMadper> jiero: 二代三代都贵
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。你可以出了1代换更好的了~价格没啥变动呀。
<iMadper> jiero: 没钱啊
<jiero> iMadper: 放心，我不会信的
<kingbo> iMadper: 你那个好象是小音箱
<iMadper> kingbo: 是啊, 没钱, 只能买个玩具玩玩.
<iMadper> kingbo: 有钱的话我早就买高文了
<iMadper> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.fX4QjM&id=41568496964&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail  你买了的话, 我去曾听.
<alvin_rxg> Title: SAVE Studio 德国 Adam 顶级系列OLYMPUS终极目标OSS 有源音箱-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<kingbo> iMadper: 钱是用的花，光挣不花，只能留给别人花了...
<iMadper> 蹭听
<iMadper> kingbo: 我已经花光了啊
<kingbo> iM
<iMadper> kingbo: 我挣得这点儿钱, 根本冇可能留给别人
<kingbo> iMadper: 真个假个？苦命娃...
<iMadper> kingbo: 讲真, 我这点工资... 刚够基本生活..
<BuKaiXin> 都开始玩箱子了啊？
<Newbie0086> 你们工资多少了
<kingbo> iMadper: 找jiero货款...熟人都好骗的！
<iMadper> kingbo: 还不起.
<BuKaiXin> kingbo: 五笔输入？
<kingbo> iMadper: 呃，还还吗？...
<kingbo> BuKaiXin: 嗯
<BuKaiXin> kingbo: 壕，怪不得能把那字打错
<gfxmode> 买了个小米手环
<kingbo> BuKaiXin: 用五笔的都是上一辈人了，所以...
<BuKaiXin> gfxmode: 壕
<iMadper> gfxmode: 小米手环还用买???
<iMadper> gfxmode: 跟在有小米手环的人后面, 总能捡的到啊
<gfxmode> BuKaiXin: 过激了 http://item.jd.com/1279196.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【小米小米手环】小米（MI）小米手环 防水智能腕带运动睡眠计步器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 (@ jd.com)
<gfxmode> iMadper: 23333
 * jiero 踢 iMadper屁股
<iMadper> gfxmode: 我已经见过很多人, 小米手环不知不觉就掉了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你
<jiero> iMadper: 我算一个
<iMadper> jiero: 我知.
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 不行的
<iMadper> jiero: 你只是亿万个丢掉小米手环的人中的一个而已.
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 表带掉不下来啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 表带5块钱一个啊!
<jiero> iMadper: 然后把表带卖了。
<BuKaiXin> lol
<jiero> iMadper: 加上盒子之类的 ￥6.5
<BuKaiXin> jiero: 你肯定卖给捡走你手表的人了
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 。。。
<BuKaiXin> 手环
<gfxmode> Garmin这货也出手环，不知评价如何 http://item.jd.com/1270449.html
<BuKaiXin> 佳明的价格跟小米不是一个数量级啊
<BuKaiXin> wzssyqa__: 你那个手环用着怎么样
<jiero> 手环什么的都无用
<jiero> 真心无用。。。
<BuKaiXin> jiero: 还好吧
<gfxmode> BuKaiXin: 嗯，有钱买Garmin手环，还不如买Garmin手表
<jiero> BuKaiXin 就是来电提醒和闹钟辅助。
<tryit> O0XX, 换个称呼吧……要不然真的要改昵称了
 * jiero 支持 tryit踢了 oahong
<jiero> 错了。
<O0XX> tryit:skb 里的data应该是上层藏东西的吧？
 * jiero 支持踢了 O0XX
<jiero> 有些的是 o0 一样。
<tryit> O0XX, data字段？
<O0XX> tryit: en
<O0XX> tryit:再最下面
<tryit> O0XX, 恩
<jusss> O和0分别代表2个洞，xx呢就是2个都x，这个名字取的如此博大精深，
<gfxmode> 佩服
<tryit> O0XX, 当skb在经过网络的每一层时，skb->data是会变的
<tryit> O0XX, 应该是会指向当前层的head
<O0XX> tryit: 那奇怪了，我去看一下啊
<tryit> O0XX, 你干嘛呢
<O0XX> tryit: rtlwifi的bug
<tryit> O0XX, 高手，没听过这玩意儿
<O0XX> tryit: realtek的无线网卡
<tryit> O0XX, 晓得了
<O0XX> tryit: 我注册一个irq handler， IRQF_SHARED 模式
<O0XX> tryit: 那shared这个irq number的都会被唤醒么？
<O0XX> tryit: 看到了，还有个dev-id
<tryit> O0XX, request_irq
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 我也要
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 要啥？@_@
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 说^
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ^
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 无锁mx4 loader
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 我们这边phone qa 想刷ut而不得
 * O0XX 这个公开频道你们合适？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: mwc都已经亮相了 还好还好
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 欸，我们给的是无锁的阿。应该是我上次留下来的
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 哦 我吃饭去先
<O0XX> chihchun: 我们这边是零售版...
<chihchun> 我下周去伦敦，然后再运两台去北京吧
<O0XX> chihchun: 求root秘籍
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 她自己卖的?
<QiongMangHuo> 买的?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: root不用秘籍啊
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 求去伦敦!
<chihchun> O0XX: 那个我无法，哈哈。从 bootloader 锁了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你没听开机还有 “欢迎走进wo的世界！”
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 刷通用版好了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我的开机就是flyme而已
<chihchun> O0XX: 解锁也是 wo 的世界
 * QiongMangHuo lunch
<O0XX> chihchun: 你们拿到的也是联通定制版？
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 唉我在配置文件的最后加了  (global-linum-mode 0) 为嘛还是有行号呢， cc emacs guru O0XX
<chihchun> O0XX: 什么版本没关系，主要是开了 bootloader, 我们拿到都是立马刷成 ubuntu 的。
<chihchun> O0XX: 上次运到北京的都是联通 ROM
<chihchun> O0XX: 硬件也是一样的。
<O0XX> chihchun: 好吧...应该确实是没问题，不过给个联通定制版就...
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 你手动关闭呢?
<chihchun> O0XX: 应该只是懒著改工序吧。哈哈
<O0XX> chihchun: 刷成ubuntu也是wo的世界吧？ 这个应该是 bootloader的画面
<O0XX> 吧？
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: M-x linum-mode 就关了
<chihchun> O0XX: 那个 boot image 会被我们换掉喔。
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 这个只是当前buffer吧
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 对啊
<chihchun> O0XX: 是 ubuntu 的世界不是 wo 的世界。话说那个开机响声超烦人的阿!!!
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: eval: (global-linum-mode 0)
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 我这里完全可以啊
<O0XX> chihchun: partition recovery not support flash..
<O0XX> chihchun: 就是锁着的吧？
<chihchun> O0XX: 欸，这是哪里的错误讯息？
<O0XX> chihchun: fastboot的
<chihchun> O0XX: 他有个特别的刷机工具。默认 fastboot 我记得是没启用的
<O0XX> chihchun: 是那个mtk那个线刷包？
<chihchun> O0XX: yeap
<chihchun> O0XX: 等，你是谁阿？ XD
<O0XX> chihchun: 神秘人，看我的 whois
<chihchun> O0XX: 就是看不出才问阿
<chihchun> unknown ~user@...
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 原来加错位置了，没加到最后
<iMadper> chihchun: O0XX 其实就是 OOXX
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: .. ...
<chihchun> iMadper: 原来如此！
<BuKaiXin> 被哪个配置给覆盖了
<O0XX> chihchun: 我们拿到的是 ubuntu-device-flash的server地址
<O0XX> chihchun: 这样不解锁是刷不了的，然后手动启到fastboot也不能，就刚
<O0XX> 才这个错误
<chihchun> O0XX: 你手上这台已经是 ubuntu 还是 android?
<O0XX> chihchun: android..
<O0XX> chihchun: 所以第一次一定要是那个线刷包了？
<chihchun> O0XX: 还是 android 要先用另外一个方法刷掉换成我们的 recovery，因为 ubuntu-device-flash 只能在 ubuntu recovery 上用
<chihchun> O0XX: 是的。
<chihchun> O0XX: 变成 ubuntu phone 之后，就可以只用 ubuntu-device-flash 啰。
<O0XX> chihchun: 话说找谁加 oem-share的权限？
<O0XX> chihchun: 并没有权限下载那个包的说。。
<chihchun> O0XX: 找 PM, Jason Yeh. 他会帮你处理
<O0XX> chihchun: 赞赞哒...多谢...
<chihchun> O0XX: :D
<HowIsItGoing> chihchun: O0XX 赞赞哒
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 乃也mx4了？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 没
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你买了？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 木
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: mx4算ubuntu的旗舰机了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 那乃还不快入
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 我刚买了啊
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 刚换了手机
<chihchun> 欸，那个零售的应该是有锁的...
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 乃不说没买嘛？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 我换了一个其他的，刚换
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 啧啧，乃的10086呢？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 就这个啊
<O0XX> chihchun: 不确实是零售的还是你们当时留在北京的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 土壕
<O0XX> chihchun: 不过不管是哪一种，第一次都要线刷吧？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 毛，749块钱的手机壕毛
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 总之就是壕
<onlylove> 你们今天有种树没
<Jack-Zhang> 有人可以帮忙看一下网络问题吗?
<Jack-Zhang> 我的电脑装了两个系统 一个是win7 一个是ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Jack-Zhang> win7 下可以正常使用ipv6 但ubuntu不可以
<Jack-Zhang> 发现ubuntu与win7同样都有很多个ipv6 的地址 两个以2001开头 另外两个以2043开头
<Jack-Zhang> win7 可以ping通 ipv6.google.com
<Jack-Zhang> 但ubuntu不可以
<Jack-Zhang> 查过各种论坛 只有问题 没有解决方案
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: ping6
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: ping默认不支持ipv6
<Jack-Zhang> 恩
<Jack-Zhang> 我使用的是 ping6 ipv6.google.com
<iMadper> 1420178 % ping6 ipv6.google.com
<iMadper> PING ipv6.google.com(hkg03s10-in-x07.1e100.net) 56 data bytes
<iMadper> 64 bytes from hkg03s10-in-x07.1e100.net: icmp_seq=1 ttl=59 time=957 ms
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 给看看你的ipv6 global地址.
<Jack-Zhang> jack@Jack-Ubuntu:~$ ping6 ipv6.google.com
<Jack-Zhang> PING ipv6.google.com(hkg03s14-in-x02.1e100.net) 56 data bytes
<Jack-Zhang> ^C
<Jack-Zhang> --- ipv6.google.com ping statistics ---
<Jack-Zhang> 14 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 13103ms
<Jack-Zhang> ppp0      Link encap:点对点协议
<Jack-Zhang>           inet 地址:172.20.81.102  点对点:172.20.0.1  掩码:255.255.255.255
<Jack-Zhang>           inet6 地址: 2403:ac00:1:584b:f10c:e413:c9d1:d3bd/64 Scope:Global
<Jack-Zhang>           inet6 地址: fe80::5d6d:c070:cbaf:956/10 Scope:Link
<Jack-Zhang>           inet6 地址: 2403:ac00:1:584b:5d6d:c070:cbaf:956/64 Scope:Global
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 把 ip a 的输出贴到 paste.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<tryit> iMadper, remote 美帝的职位 个税 怎么交？
<Jack-Zhang> eth0      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 08:9e:01:66:2b:66
<Jack-Zhang>           inet6 地址: fe80::a9e:1ff:fe66:2b66/64 Scope:Link
<Jack-Zhang>           inet6 地址: 2001:da8:a000:554:a9e:1ff:fe66:2b66/64 Scope:Global
<Jack-Zhang>           inet6 地址: 2001:da8:a000:554:9c09:1e22:5684:7ac0/64 Scope:Global
<tryit> cc QiongMangHuo
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 别再贴log到这个频道了.
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 把 ip a 的输出贴到 paste.ubuntu.com  <-- 贴到这个网站上
<Jack-Zhang> 不好意思
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 交给我
<Jack-Zhang> 明白
<iMadper> tryit: 不交税.
<tryit> iMadper, 幸福
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 不过不用了, 你确实是global的地址. 奇怪.
<O0XX> Jack-Zhang:  ping6 -I eth0 ipv6.google.com
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 交给我
<O0XX> Jack-Zhang: 这样呢？
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, faint
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 你新工作remote?
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 贴你的 ip -6 r 到paste.ubuntu.com吧.
<QiongMangHuo> .
<iMadper> .
<O0XX> iMadper: 你怎么会有ipv6地址？
<iMadper> O0XX: 我一直有啊
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 老东家不让走了
<O0XX> iMadper: 我说global地址
<iMadper> O0XX: 我一直有啊
<O0XX> iMadper: fe80不算
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拿美金remote简直赞
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 哪那么有才拿个remote offer
<Jack-Zhang> 不行
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 没
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 你想多了
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<Jack-Zhang> 无法ping通
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 高管
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: 2001:0:c38c:c38c:2488:9c99:8b2a:40b5/32 scope global
 * tryit 有人刷屏……
<QiongMangHuo> 就拜就拜就拜
<O0XX> iMadper: 擦。。。
<O0XX> iMadper: 哪来的？
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 高管你去米帝remote了？
<iMadper> tryit: 高管你去米帝remote了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 申请的啊
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 没有啊没有啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 滚滚达
<tryit> 疯了，你们真能以讹传讹
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 高管你去拿美金remote了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你要不要? 也分给你一个?
<tryit> 暂时还只是拿RMB
<O0XX> iMadper: 不要...没用...vps的本机又连不了
<O0XX> iMadper: 我是不是很机智？
<iMadper> O0XX: 毛
<iMadper> O0XX: 你自己过来看
<iMadper> O0XX: 本机的
<Jack-Zhang> 我曾经用过 这样一个命令sudo dhclient -6 eth0, 会不会是它造成了错误?
 * O0XX 刚吃完饭，我对同事说“最近身上长了好多肉，真的好想瘦啊！” 同事一听就愣了“卧槽你都这么胖了还享受个毛啊！”
<tryit> iMadper, QiongMangHuo HowIsItGoing 我只是看你们以后怎么交税，长点见识
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 我每个月fesco扣税
<iMadper> tryit: 税自然是能逃就逃咯.
<iMadper> tryit: 问题是我不是直接拿美金啊.
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 拜
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 缴税？交给北京市政府啊
<Jack-Zhang> 因为我们学校的无线网络无法自动获取ipv6的地址 但通过 sudo  dhclient -6 wlan0, 就可以了 请问.是这样使得系统不知道该用哪个地址吗?
<tryit> iMadper, 今天不拿不代表明天不拿
<iMadper> ... ...
<tryit> iMadper, :D
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 不是这个的问题.
 * QiongMangHuo 窝也想要ipv6
 * HowIsItGoing 我的vps上ipv6被我给关了
 * HowIsItGoing 不然vpn可以直接推ipv6地址过来
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 还是把完整的 ip a 和完整的 ip -6 r的输出贴出来给我们看看吧.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: teredo啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这样的不开心
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 稳定得很.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 清华的ipv6隧道啊. 快得很
<tryit> iMadper, 完全转iproute2了？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我在owrt上没整明白teredo
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你要owrt啊?
<iMadper> tryit: 啥? 这是啥?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 昂
<tryit> iMadper, 简写命令比较爽啊
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: isatap.
<tryit> iMadper, ip tc ...
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 也不成
<iMadper> tryit: 哦...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 为啥不成?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 好像我lan里面dhcp6没整明白
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: dhcp6的问题啊...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 那我也不知道了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 或者是nat6没整明白，isatap好像只有一个地址，lan里的设备拿不到global地址
<Jack-Zhang> ip -6 r http://paste.ubuntu.com/10583903/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 然后nat咯
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: nat6没搞定……
<O0XX> Jack-Zhang:学生？
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 你的网络环境真复杂....
<Jack-Zhang> 嗯
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 你是无线上网, 获取的ipv6地址, 在wlan0上?
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: ppp是咋来的？
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 为何会有个ppp?
<Jack-Zhang> network manger
<Jack-Zhang> 装上这个之后就有
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: nm不会自动给你ppp的
<Jack-Zhang> 学校上网需要拨号
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 哦... 锐捷?
<Jack-Zhang> 用的是pppoe
<roylez> O0XX: 发错消息了，不该小窗
<roylez> O0XX: 黑毛君
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐
<BuKaiXin> roylez: 乐乐
<O0XX> roylez: 并没有收到小窗啊
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 你的路由不对. v6地址绑在了wlan0上, 但是路由走的eth0
<O0XX> roylez: 你发错人了吧？
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: 先断掉ppp，然后ip link dev eth0 set down，然后连上ppp，再发一次ip -6 r来
<roylez> BuKaiXin: +1 君
<Jack-Zhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10583909/ 这是ip a的
<BuKaiXin> 哎？ 我的 vps 上的 ip6 好像也给关了
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: +1君
<HowIsItGoing> roylez: 扎西
<QiongMangHuo> 的勒
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: gtags 的增量更新怎么玩哎？
<Jack-Zhang> ppp是在哪断?
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: nm里点
<roylez> O0XX: 你是不是闲的蛋疼？
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin:        -i, --incremental
<QiongMangHuo>               Update tag files incrementally. You had better use global(1) with the -u option.
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 能不能看看手册
<O0XX> roylez: 啥？ QiongMangHuo 你疼么？
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 我的意思是，我这里 -u 一样慢
<roylez> O0XX: 看来是
<Jack-Zhang> ok 现在弄
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: -i
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: -i
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: -i
<roylez> O0XX: 我有个 baiduyun 的ruby cli，你要不要帮我把功能完成？
<O0XX> roylez: 你有api权限？
<O0XX> roylez: 现在貌似不给权限了
<roylez> O0XX: 我用 bypy 的api
<roylez> O0XX: 他有自己的 oauth 服务
<O0XX> roylez: 老规矩你懂的
<O0XX> roylez: bitbucket
<roylez> O0XX: 这个我用来模拟 lftp 的，cp mv get 什么的都有了，没有的就是 put, mget, mirror
<roylez> O0XX: 这个玩意不值钱，放github好了
 * tryit 过几天报个 CCNP+RHCE  ，哪天程序写不下去了，客串做SA  :-)
<HowIsItGoing> RHCE基本直接去考就行，没难度 tryit
<O0XX> roylez: 。
<roylez> O0XX: 妈蛋，github的mac client把我弄的晕了...
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 恩
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 啥时候国内有cloudera认证就好了
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/320895
<alvin_rxg> Title: BlackBerry 黑莓 Passport 手机 4395+88港币直邮（约￥3624）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<iMadper> tryit: rh有cloud的培训和认证...  cc qiao
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 不买不买
<tryit> iMadper, rh china ?
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 你还用client...
<iMadper> tryit: .
<qiao> iMadper: 好像有..我看看..
<iMadper> qiao: 肯定有吧.
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 懒得每次开web了
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: rh有cloud的培训和认证，我还认识那个讲师大叔
<qiao> iMadper: 恩,记得公司有过这个培训..
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: ...
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 近水楼台为啥不考个呢
<roylez> O0XX: yuncli
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 离得挺远的
<iMadper> qiao: 你先去申请考一个吧
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 肿么
<qiao> iMadper: 我看行...
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, hadoo不是很火吗
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, hadoop
<roylez> O0XX: 不依赖任何外部包，你require gem我不会merge的
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 额，你想挨个考一圈儿么？
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, RHCE没难度，可以直接拿下
<Jack-Zhang> 用的是这个 命令sudo ip link set eth0 down
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, CCNP可以完善下网络知识结构，正好现在搞这块儿
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, hadoop生态圈已经成了事实上的大数据标准
<Jack-Zhang> 之后就无法连上ppp了 然后ip -6 r 五显示 ifconfig 的信息在这http://paste.ubuntu.com/10583938/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<O0XX> roylez: 话说你为了下片专门写个cli真刻苦...
<O0XX> roylez: 少看...
<O0XX> roylez: 伤身体
<roylez> O0XX: 写给你们用的呢
<O0XX> roylez: 我早就不用百度云了
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: 啊，得把那个接口up回来
<Jack-Zhang> 网上据说禁用eth0获取ipv6 有效 但怎么弄呢
<roylez> O0XX: 擦，你不用那你还说嘛帮我码字？
<O0XX> roylez: 但我有账号啊
<Jack-Zhang> 你是说up ppp0?
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: sudo ip link set eth0 up
<O0XX> roylez: 有一些存货在上面
<Destine> iMadper, ping
<iMadper> Destine: .
<Jack-Zhang> 现在重新开了
<iMadper> FJKong: 孔叔!!!! 快蹦出来!
<Jack-Zhang> 可以连有线
<Destine> iMadper, how is 绍勇？
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 额，乃确定要把他们都学遍了？
<FJKong> iMadper: 肿么了
<iMadper> Destine: 邵勇???? 不知...
<Destine> FJKong, 见到新同事了没？
<iMadper> FJKong: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23838498/how-to-diagnose-a-python-process-chewing-cpu-in-linux  你上次给我的链接?
<alvin_rxg> Title: gdb - How to diagnose a python process chewing CPU in linux - Stack Overflow (@ stackoverflow.com)
<iMadper> FJKong: 我弄出来了, 给你发过去?
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 路子宽点没啥不好啊
<FJKong> iMadper: 好
<FJKong> 来
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 没必要啊，这种炒作话题几年就变一次，你能跟的过来？
<roylez> O0XX: 你先试试，然后我们分头码字，这活这周应该可以干完
<FJKong> 看看有啥新发型
<FJKong> 发现
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 老老实实搞kernel多好
<O0XX> roylez: .
<Jack-Zhang> ip -6 r跟之前一样
<Destine> FJKong, 孔叔。
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 恩，有道理
<Destine> iMadper, 你们的新帅锅。
<Jack-Zhang> 在对ip a 是否一样
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: 你又dhclient -6 eth0了？
<iMadper> Destine: 哦, 我不知道名字.
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, RHCE+CCNP今年得拿下
<Destine> iMadper, 肿么样？
<iMadper> Destine: 很帅, 比我帅. 但是没有 adam帅
<Destine> iMadper, 当当呢？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 又来新人了？
<iMadper> Destine: 当当? QiongMangHuo <- 就是啊
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 然后搞透 kernel/net ，待遇又可以翻番了 :)
<FJKong> Destine: 啊？
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 搜索穷字就找到我啦
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 这俩学也就学了，学完玩儿存储去吧，别弄啥cloud
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<iMadper> FJKong: msg给你了
<FJKong> Destine: 哪个新同事
<Jack-Zhang> 没有 用那个命令
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 拜高管
<iMadper> FJKong: phone qa
<FJKong> iMadper: 还没 怎么了
<Destine> FJKong, 今天就一个帅锅吧。
<Jack-Zhang> HowIsItGoing: 没有用那个命令
<iMadper> FJKong: 还没? 已经给了啊
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, HowIsItGoing 搞透不知道要到猴年马月
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 谢谢啊。。。下次知道搜索qiong了。。。
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: ip -6 r跟之前一样？
<Jack-Zhang> 嗯
<FJKong> iMadper: sorry 圈错了 我本意是圈 Destine
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: 那就奇怪了，哪冒出来的俩default route
<Destine> FJKong, 哦，快去看帅锅。
<iMadper> FJKong: 你快看图, 快修bug, 我的风扇吵死了
<Destine> 顺便把帅锅弄到irc上来。
<FJKong> Destine: 帅哥？
<iMadper> Destine: ... ... 没有 adam帅啊
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 我ban了他
<iMadper> Destine: 当然, 比我帅多了
<Jack-Zhang> sudo dhcp -6 eth0 这个命令 是修改了哪里?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 同意.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你成天说你比我帅 这不就是夸自己呢么
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: adam不好不好，只会秀胸肌
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 羞不羞
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我没有你帅
<FJKong> Destine: 还有比adm帅的？ 不科学啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 现在主要注重腹肌
<Jack-Zhang> 或者说怎样才能禁用eth0获得ipv6地址呢?
<Destine> FJKong, 。。。我们组刚去的帅锅啊。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 反正你就是肌肉男
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 又步步向下的趋势啊
<O0XX> FJKong: 孔叔你心仪 QiongMangHuo 好久了吧？
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong: 看在老乡的面子上 下次再踢你
<jiero> Destine:  ...
<jiero> QiongMangHuo FJKong: 你们是老乡噢？
<eexpss> 搞基会？
<jiero> eexpss:  阿姨呀。。。
<FJKong> 老乡份儿果然好使
<FJKong> 我打算去office看看你们且
<FJKong> 再不露个面都不认识了
<Jack-Zhang> (⊙o⊙)…
<jiero> FJKong: 我知道有这种情况。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 对, 挨着的县
<jiero> FJKong: 回来看了一眼办公室，原来20多人现在只有6个认识，添了30多不认识的。然后他主动要求外派。
<FJKong> iMadper: 还有啥别的信息不
<iMadper> FJKong: 你就要这个了啊
<iMadper> FJKong: 还要啥? coredump都给你了啊
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 穷忙活啥。
<iMadper> FJKong: diag也给你了啊
<iMadper> FJKong: 要不你on site吧
<iMadper> FJKong: 来office, 发现问题了机器给你, 你自己玩?
<FJKong> iMadper: 感觉不像是sogou的模块问题呢
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, iMadper FJKong 你们快把帅锅搞上来啊。。。
<iMadper> FJKong: 是fcitx的问题?
<eexpss> 腹肌控？ FJKong
<gfxmode> eexpss: 飞机控
<eexpss> 哦。
<iMadper> 凤姐控吧
<eexpss> ,
<Destine> iMadper, +1
<eexpss> 看来 Destine 看上 FJKong 了。
<Destine> eexpss, 为什么？
<Destine> eexpss, 你说对原因我就不。。。嗯。
<eexpss> 平时从来没掺和过。
<FJKong> 我爱的是adm
<eexpss> 额。
<FJKong> 八块肌肉的那种
<eexpss> 妹子掺和这种话题，肯定是看中了谁。
<HowIsItGoing> FJKong: 在一起！
<Jack-Zhang> 竟然有妹纸
<FJKong> iMadper: 貌似是由于dbus引起的
<eexpss> HowIsItGoing: 你谁啊。
<Destine> eexpss, 。。。
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: how is it going
<Destine> eexpss, 我踢你还是你自己掉？
<eexpss> 基蛙。。。
<gfxmode> Linux有网络收音机客户端么？像龙卷风网络收音机那种的
<Jack-Zhang> 看来我还是重装好了....
<HowIsItGoing> Destine: 为民除害，lol
<Destine> Jack-Zhang, 妹子怎么了。
<Destine> HowIsItGoing, 你们都不去看帅锅！
<eexpss> 这啥哦。 哈皮在不。
<HowIsItGoing> Destine: 你给报销火车票啊
<Jack-Zhang> 没事
<iMadper> Destine: 大家见过 adam了, 也就不稀罕见别的帅哥了
<Jack-Zhang> 我是来修电脑的
<jiero> HowIsItGoing:  /whois
<QiongMangHuo> 求别黑我, 真帅也不至于没人要了 555
<Destine> iMadper, 没有吧，我觉得这个帅锅也不错啊。
<FJKong> 有没有好用的key value数据库推荐 轻量级的
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: 新疆帅鸽。
<Destine> iMadper, 很腼腆哒。
<eexpss> 哈皮推荐的坡输入法嘛。
<iMadper> Destine: ... 没有 adam帅
<iMadper> Destine: 不过比我帅倒是真的
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 你是新疆帅锅？不是威海帅锅么？
<Destine> iMadper, 来张正面。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 我卷发太厉害 他奚落我呢
 * QiongMangHuo 差点看错了!!!!
 * QiongMangHuo 差点看错了!!!!
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 感觉换黑人造型
<iMadper> Destine: 你胆子小, 没法看
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 你可以
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 难道不是因为你吃饭都是去新疆办？
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 看错啥？
 * O0XX 来肛正面
<jiero> iMadper: 等等，你和 Destine一起？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: Destine 准备三月底去成都耍
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么看到的？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ä½ ...
<eexpss> O0XX: 喜感的蛤蟆
<QiongMangHuo> 真聪明
<O0XX> eexpss:姨姨
<Destine> HowIsItGoing, 去~
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 你还算没人要。。。我才是没人要好吧。
 * jiero 鄙视 QiongMangHuo
<iMadper> jiero: 没有啊.
<iMadper> jiero: 鄙视的好
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 你至少有过女盆友吧。
<Destine> iMadper, 有过女盆友么？
<jiero> iMadper: 那你怎么看到了 Destine的帅同事
<iMadper> Destine: 我?
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 这谁没有
<QiongMangHuo> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/376753.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: nubia Z9真机现身：说好的无边框呢？_nubia 努比亚_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 。。。你想死。。
<Destine> jiero, 你没有吧？
<Destine> 对吧。。。
<QiongMangHuo> @ubuntu团队 到底是啥啊
<eexpss> Destine: QiongMangHuo 说你有女朋友了？
<jiero> Destine: 没有，总是被拉黑。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 没有啊
<jiero> eexpss: 。。。你的句子完全看不懂
<eexpss> 罗杰，你就是反应慢。
<jiero> eexpss: 啊
<onlylove> Destine: 你要不要再踹神一次
<eexpss> 这是候总？掉成残废了么
<Destine> onlylove, 神说什么了？
<eexpss> onlylove: 掌嘴。
<O0XX> freeflyi_: ^^^
<onlylove> Destine: [14:02:45] <eexpss> Destine: QiongMangHuo 说你有女朋友了？
<Destine> 。。。
<O0XX> onlylove: 你伤心了？
<eexpss> 发现 onlylove 是一个妖货啊。
<Destine> 谢谢啊，我哪儿找去。
<jiero> Destine: 应该能找到。
<\u> QiongMangHuo: 你改名了？
<Destine> jiero, 我？找女盆友？
<jiero> Destine: 恩。
<onlylove> O0XX: 伤心啊，又少了俩可以追的
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。你丫就没行动
<onlylove> jiero: 那也比你强！
 * jiero 是行动就被拉黑。
<eexpss> onlylove: 。。。你丫就没功能。
<onlylove> jiero: 你那也叫行动？
<onlylove> jiero: 你那叫恐吓
<jiero> onlylove 。。。
<Destine> 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧。
 * jiero 确实我很吓人
<onlylove> eexpss: 好吧我承认你有，看在你家仔仔的份上
<QiongMangHuo> \u: 你也是啊
<eexpss> 有谁买了N6没
<\u> QiongMangHuo: 我改了幾年了
<QiongMangHuo> \u: 我随时改
<onlylove> 诶，destine下线了？
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0312/131421_8fBb_1019519.jpg
<Destine> onlylove, 我在啊。
<onlylove> Destine: 没往上看，光看普通用户了……
<iMadper> 咱公司网速不错啊
<iMadper> 上行下行都有1MB/s
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 前几天网络问题把人都赶回家了估计
<Jack-Zhang> 貌似都是一个公司的?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没准儿.
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 三大流派, redhat, canonical, suse
<Destine> onlylove, 哦，我被当当弄上去的。
<Jack-Zhang> canonical 在广州对吧?
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: canonical在霾都
<Jack-Zhang> (⊙o⊙)…广州有分公司?
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 没听说过.
<onlylove_> 擦，其他网站reset就reset了，丫的我看hbase的 manual也重置，这公司网还让人干活不！
<onlylove_> 这可不是在玩！
<Jack-Zhang> 嗯
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 北京/上海/呆湾
<QiongMangHuo> s/湾/北/
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.zhihu.com/question/28668351/answer/41702675?group_id=559356695684378624
<alvin_rxg> Title: 如何看待支付宝钱包微博被刷评论一事？ - 工信部摄影师的回答 - 知乎 (@ zhihu.com)
<iMadper> O0XX: 这截图真赞!
<iMadper> O0XX: http://pic2.zhimg.com/5c374e8fb1e04e38adceefe7de8cd539_r.jpg
<Jack-Zhang> 呆湾..haha
<O0XX> iMadper: 哎...
<palomino|working> LOL iMadper
<onlylove__> 谁告诉我还能玩不……
<onlylove__> 不能我今天不上了……
<onlylove__> 算了……
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<iMadper> 现在cherry轴的键盘已经这么便宜了? 159???? http://www.smzdm.com/p/662027
<alvin_rxg> Title: BenQ 明基 KX670 机械键盘 黑轴 159元包邮（199-40）_京东优惠_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<jiero> iMadper: 那个不是吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 哪个? 不是什么?\
<jiero> iMadper: 看介绍不是。
<jiero> iMadper: 我没长时间用过机械键盘，到底是甚么样感觉呢
<iMadper> 哦.
<iMadper> 果然不是..
<Jack-Zhang> 如何才能获得canonical的实习机会? 我大三
<iMadper> 凯华竟然也出黑色的轴..
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: yoooo, 还真有这机会.
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 等我给你找个通道
<QiongMangHuo> Jack-Zhang: 我们不招实习生...
<Jack-Zhang> 谢谢
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 市场营销的算?
<Jack-Zhang> (⊙o⊙)…
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 毛, 开发
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: oh, 开发者大赛啊
<Jack-Zhang> 我学通信的 喜欢linux 以及编程
<Jack-Zhang> 辅修计算机
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: http://dream.10086.cn/yecp/match?action=ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> Title: 和你圆梦-第四届百万青年创业就业计划 (@ 10086.cn)
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 推荐Canonical中国暑假实习２个月（需面试，1个名额）
<iMadper> 这个2竟然这么大...
<O0XX> iMadper: ?
<Jack-Zhang> 非常感谢
<Jack-Zhang> iMadper: 非常感谢 我在看你发的网址
<appletwoto> 总算看到个活动的中文IRC
<appletwoto> 、topic
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 咱们还招市场营销嘛? 我有个很漂亮的学妹的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我招
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你开价?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是个女孩儿, 你也要?
 * iMadper 又戳中要害...
 * iMadper nnnd, git真慢, 弄得我整个电脑都卡了
<appletwoto> whois
<appletwoto> WHOIS
<mindcat> 喵
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> ?
<pity> iMadper: 多大的 repo？在维护内核？
 * HowIsItGoing op们又在撕X大战了嘛？
<appletwoto> #join wikipedia-zh-help
<jiero> appletwoto: 。。。
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: C社招实习生了？
 * cherrot 每次看到kick都好激动的样子
<jiero> HowIHowIsItGoing  明明是 iMadper要讨妹子换新
 * HowIsItGoing 每次看到kick iMadper 都好激动的样子
<cherrot> iMadper, 你哪来的漂亮学妹
 * jiero 期待看到 HowIsItGoing 再次连续被踢
<jiero> cherrot:  漂亮妹子好多好多。
 * appletwoto ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.2 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 旗舰 ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 8108 MB Total (3795 MB Free) ** VGA: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 ** Uptime: 4.81 Hours **
<iMadper> pity: 是啊, 内核.
 * HowIsItGoing C社有实习的话可以考虑推荐俺妹去实习下……
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不知道啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 多了去了.
 * HowIsItGoing 貌似RH也行，不过RH实习工资太坑爹了
<pity> iMadper: 流弊啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 活好吗
<jiero> cherrot: 话说 活 是什么？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: rh的实习...
<cherrot> jiero, 口活 手活
<jiero> cherrot: ？
<pity> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.GaSEX4&id=43933867535&ns=1&abbucket=10#detail
<alvin_rxg> Title: 一瓶 屁-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<jiero> 口活 手活？
<jiero> 微信让公关从“口活”到“手活”转变。
<palomino|working> 口活=沟通能力 手活=编码能力 :-P
<appletwoto> 果然，淫人无处不在
<cherrot> iMadper, 哪一类的实习生？
<jiero> palomino|working:  我想“又让马儿跑，又让马儿不吃草”才对，哪里的马儿吃草跑的。
<cherrot> iMadper, seriously this time ;)
<iMadper> cherrot: 产品?
<iMadper> cherrot: 项目?
<jiero> cherrot: 你要拉到你下属去？
<jiero> cherrot:  作为脸部识别的模特之一？
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦 那就不用了
<Destine> HowIsItGoing, 我们我们~
<jiero> Destine: 。
<Destine> jiero, 干嘛。
<Destine> jiero, 让你来你又不来。
<jiero> Destine: 我觉得很混乱没看懂你们各自的公司。
<Destine> jiero, 我们公司拟认识吧。
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮dd, testing 的什么阶段是就算包有严重 bug 还是保持在 repo 里的？
<iMadper> cherrot: 中大, 软件工程/市场营销双学位
<jiero> Destine: 额不认识 - - 。。。
<kandu> happyaron: 刚看了看，都 rc1 了，很多常用包都被排除在 repo 外了，还没法用上呢
 * QiongMangHuo 我就知道......
<jusss> onlylove
<jiero> Destine:  还是 Novell 吧。。。
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 护照这么厚啊
<BuKaiXin> 好准时， 10工作日+2天邮寄
<wzssyqa__> BuKaiXin: 我没有手环
<BuKaiXin> wzssyqa__: 啊，那个 twitter 上的袜子不是你么
<wzssyqa__> kandu: 现在只要是有rc N天之后，就会从testing里干掉，好像除了那些基础的包
<wzssyqa__> BuKaiXin: 看起来不是
<jiero> wzssyqa__:  你是为什么叫袜子呀。
<jiero> wzssyqa__:  就 wz 两个太冤枉了
<BuKaiXin> wzssyqa__: https://twitter.com/wzyboy 我一直以为这个是你
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* wzyboy (@wzyboy) | Twitter (@ twitter.com)
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 。。。
<wzssyqa__> BuKaiXin: 不是的，我是 @YunQiangSu
<wzssyqa__> BuKaiXin: 很少说话
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: http://sandbox.runjs.cn/show/ydp3it7b
<alvin_rxg> Title: 程序员老黄历 (@ runjs.cn)
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 座位朝向：面向西方写程序，BUG 最少。
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ....
<Jack-Zhang> 还是刚才那个问题 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584194/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<Jack-Zhang> 想问一下怎样才能让电脑使用ppp0的ipv6地址呢
<palomino|working> 本老黄历内容是程序生成的，因为只有这样程序员才会信。 <-- lol
<Jack-Zhang> 好吧 我重装系统去了
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: =
<Jack-Zhang> 嗯?
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 重装没用.
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 先确定你的路由表是不是错的
<HowIsItGoing> Destine: 贵司那片儿消费太高，我怕吓到小盆友
<Jack-Zhang> 路由表 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584209/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<Jack-Zhang> 对吗
<kandu> wzssyqa: 实在修不了的会如何处理呢？
<Jack-Zhang> iMadper: 有什么我自己可以进行的测试么 我都试一下
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 测试, 就是你先把路由表搞对啊
<iMadper> 话说, 现在六维也死了, ipv6有啥用..
<Jack-Zhang> iMadper: 你的意思是设置静态路由?
<O0XX> iMadper:  thus allocating an skb requires
<O0XX> an O(3) memory allocation.
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个O(3)?
<Jack-Zhang> iMadper: 这是我的路由表 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584209/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<Jack-Zhang> 是不是应该把 第一跳与第二跳换一下呢?
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 你用的是有线还是无线?
<Jack-Zhang> 有线
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: HowIsItGoing 出来看网络问题啦
<Jack-Zhang> 但是同样的电脑 同样的网络 win7 运行是正常的
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 肿么
<Jack-Zhang> HowIsItGoing: 你好 这是我的路由表 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584209/
<Jack-Zhang> 有线网下 ipv4 一切正常
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: 俩默认路由嘛，你eth0上的ipv6地址哪来的？
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: 先删掉丫的看看
<Jack-Zhang> 估计是由于我运行过sudo dhclient -6 eth0 出来的
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: 告诉过你down掉eth0再up了啊
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: 你怎么还运行dhclient
<Jack-Zhang> 试过了
<Jack-Zhang> down掉再up 不运行dhclient 跟down之前一样
<Jack-Zhang> HowIsItGoing: 这是用 rdisc6 ppp0看的 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584059/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: 你得先弄清楚ipv6是走eth0还是需要跟ipv4一样要走pppoe
<Jack-Zhang> 需要走pppoe
<HowIsItGoing> Jack-Zhang: 那就把eth0的默认路由删掉
<Jack-Zhang> HowIsItGoing: 请问ipv6的默认路由如何删除?刚接触 不太懂 不好意思
<happyaron> kandu: Essential: yes, Priority: required
<kandu> wzssyqa, happyaron: thx
<Destine> HowIsItGoing, 没有吧。。。
<happyaron> fcitx integration landed in vivid
<happyaron> yay!
<luobo> kk呢？
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: liuhangbin RH那个红十字会急救培训是在哪培训的来着? 我想去复训
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞!
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 听说是在是司大厦组织的 ?
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 啥地方?
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 融科这个楼组织的.
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 要不给你问问去.
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 我当年去市中心的好像
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 问那个office admin啊，叫啥来着？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: mermaid
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 摸没得
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 还是你们记得清
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 美人鱼嘛
<skh1> ubuntu上边的农历为什么显示no data unknow？
<Jack-Zhang> 刚才测试了一下 可以ping 通路由表里所有合法的ipv6地址
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 他说当初和你一块考的..
<Jack-Zhang> 但treaceroute却不行
<Jack-Zhang> 是什么原因呢>?
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 我就是记不得在哪, 打电话人家说哪训的去哪复训....
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 他刚说他回头irc找你
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 他现在在pantry和妹子聊天呢..没空搭理你.
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<Zesty_> 国内居然还有个IRCFans服务还活着，不过基本没活人了
<iMadper> 卧槽, 六维复活了!
<liuhangbin> QiongMangHuo: 等一下，我看看地址
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 你培训那个玩毛..
<liuhangbin> QiongMangHuo: 培训地址：北京市东城区东单北大街干面胡同53号院，中国红十字会总会训练中心
<QiongMangHuo> liuhangbin: 你还留着邮件呢 赞
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 情怀
<liuhangbin> QiongMangHuo: 那个培训各种包扎手法挺不错的
<QiongMangHuo> liuhangbin: Apr 28到期
<liuhangbin> QiongMangHuo: 恩，有效期3年
<liuhangbin> QiongMangHuo: 复训100元, 8个学时
<QiongMangHuo> liuhangbin: 嗯 明天约一下
<iMadper> 你们都要去学手法了?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 训练的时候对假人各种蹂躏么？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 到没有各种
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: http://v2ex.com/t/175783#reply23  你去
<alvin_rxg> Title: [射交挨噗] iOS 技术合伙人， 12-16K， 13 薪+奖金+股票期权，面试就送全套大保健，坐标上海 - V2EX (@ v2ex.com)
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 训练的时候假人惨遭蹂躏么？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 基本上电视剧里出现过的CPR全都是错的, 学点急救知识挺好
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 美剧那个急诊啥的不是真实的么？ 国内剧我倒相信都是瞎编
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没看过这样的美剧, 国内那CPR做得 有用就见鬼了
 * HowIsItGoing 今天遇到了我所遇见过的最不靠谱的猎头，上来第一句您是某某某嘛，第二句您还在上海某某公司嘛，我心里一万个草尼玛奔腾
 * O0XX 这个不错.. 面试就送全套大保健
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 卧槽，约pao app嘛？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂.
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: BuKaiXin 乃们去最合适啊
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 不然應該怎麽開頭
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 我tmd就没去过上海啊，这厮拿错简历了大概
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 哈哈，来吧
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 魔都的互联网产业比帝都低了好几个档次
<BuKaiXin> ....
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 不去
 * O0XX 红红火火何厚铧？」「恍恍惚惚恒河猴！
<iMadper> 和哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a51d9d68jw1eq30k7cobdj20hu0xw42o.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX: 看过
<roylez> O0XX: 蛤蟆你很跳啊
<O0XX> roylez: sha ?
<roylez> O0XX: 你闲得蛋疼
<O0XX> roylez: 忙死啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 究竟是sm还是ms?
<iMadper> O0XX: 有区别?
<QiongMangHuo> GMS
<huntxu> iMadper: 怎麽看一個rpm裏面的script？
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 解压缩撒
<iMadper> huntxu: 解压啊
<huntxu> yum直接不行？
<huntxu> rpm -qi --scripts啦 QiongMangHuo  iMadper
 * QiongMangHuo 今天忙得要死 一边还有重要的会 一边还要安慰高中妹子老公出轨...
<huntxu> 高中妹子就有老公是啥節奏？
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 高中时的
<alvin_rxg> QiongMangHuo: 她也出轨呗，就扯平了
<QiongMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 估计要离婚了她
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 離婚跟你？！
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 扯啥呢?
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 和我没关系
<alvin_rxg> QiongMangHuo: 让她跟你出轨呗
<palomino|working> revenge sex?
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 蓝颜知己
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 还不下班？
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 所以说今天忙啊!
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 有个该死的bug
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 你怎么也还不下班
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  抱抱
 * jiero 想起 QiongMangHuo 是千人迷，“要黑他” 心里暗暗说。
<jiero> iMadper, 怎么还不回家。
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 这港澳通行证这一年之后就没用了？ 我只签了一次在背面唉，那以后再用的话签注在哪里
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 他们会擦掉再印
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 特别傻
<BuKaiXin> 好吧...
<BuKaiXin> 这证质地不错啊，比身份证质量好多了
<jusss> palomino|working: 纸牌屋s03最后一集 rachel竟然挂了，多么漂亮的妹子
<palomino|working> 只看了第一集前几分钟  jusss
<palomino|working> 第一季第一集的前几分钟
<jusss> palomino|working: 你不是看过吗
<jusss> palomino|working: 我记得你看过前2季
<palomino|working> 没有啊
<palomino|working> 我只看了开头他弄死条狗
<palomino|working> 下班
<palomino|working> byebye..
<jusss> 。
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> 漂亮的妹子们2.
<jiero> 我不知道为啥什么都不想要。
<O0XX> iMadper: http://pages.sachachua.com/.emacs.d/Sacha.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Sacha Chua's Emacs configuration (@ sachachua.com)
<O0XX> iMadper: http://sachachua.com/blog/
<alvin_rxg> Title: sacha chua :: living an awesome life - learn - share - scale (@ sachachua.com)
<iMadper> O0XX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584809/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<jusss> O0XX: 今天下午面试一公司，要我去写bash... 晚上还让我发一个写过的bash，你能借我个嘛
<O0XX> jusss: 没有
<tryit> jusss, ...............................................................................................
<jusss> tryit: 你借我个？
<tryit> jusss, 88
<gfxmode> jusss: 写bash？？？SA的岗位？
<jusss> gfxmode: 不是，是搞openwrt那种路由器，然后还只能用bash...
<gfxmode> 刚打电话给乐视TV的客服，这个客服好紧张
<O0XX> jusss: 这都行,我咋就找不到这样的活
<roylez> O0XX: 擦，苹果让我升级，点了同意之后一坨乱码
<O0XX> roylez: 苹果觉得你是火星人
<jusss> O0XX: 你太厉害。。。这个新创业的公司，据人家老板说，有china unix论坛的资深版主大牛带，也不知真的假的
<jusss> O0XX: 据说大牛年薪都80w
<jiero> jusss, 。。。
<jusss> O0XX: 感觉跟那个wifi万能钥匙差不多，是偷你wifi密码让别人用的
<O0XX> jusss: 大牛求介绍
<gfxmode> jusss: 大牛求包
<jusss> O0XX: gfxmode 我不是呀
<jusss> gfxmode: openwrt里面的shell是bash还是busybox?
<jusss> gfxmode: O0XX 大牛教教我怎么写个bash脚本
<yunfan> 明显是 busybox
<mk3548208> 树莓派2代B+ 开机怎么power灯一直闪，网卡灯也不亮
<gebjgd> mk3548208, image有问题
<mk3548208> 难道win32 Imager烧入有问题
<mk3548208> 或者镜像坏了
<gebjgd> mk3548208, 问win32 imager去
<mk3548208> 看来只能用linux烧了
<gfxmode> mk3548208: 用OpenSuse出口的Image Write写
<gfxmode> 出品
<gfxmode> mk3548208: 哦，我记错了，不是这个
<gfxmode> 忽略掉我
<mk3548208> 这坑货的网速，下个镜像也是奢侈
<znnztg> hi 大家好
<October21> znnztg: 晚上好！
<znnztg> 请教大家一个问题,对于像退伍军人这个层次的人如何才能做好计算机方面的培训,给他们一些实用的技能
<znnztg> 第一次做培训,有点不把握不来
<znnztg> 或者能推荐一些课件? 我找了一点课件,总感觉把握不来
<October21> znnztg: 你要把他们培训成什么样的程度呢？
<October21> 很好奇你的工作
<znnztg> 出去了能应付一般的操作,WORD PPT 这些吧
<October21> 请问你培训的对象年龄多大呢？20左右的应该很简单吧
<znnztg> 也就是20 左右  主要想看大家有什么课件推荐的
<October21> 年轻人容易接收新事物，一般的课件就可以吧
<October21> 再说你找linux用户问些他们都很头疼的问题了……
<znnztg> 好的 我试试  谢谢
<jusss> happyaron: 在不
<jusss> al
<jusss> ho
<jusss> hoxily: ping
<hoxily> jusss: 面试结果如何？
<jusss> hoxily: 要我发一个写过的bash脚本看看，可是我没写过
<jusss> hoxily: 你有没
<hoxily> jusss: bashrc也没写过？
<jusss> hoxily: 就几行
<hoxily> jusss: 难道你用zsh？
<jusss> hoxily: 当然不
<hoxily> jusss: http://hi.baidu.com/hoxily/item/4914eef15dc29bc7a835a28f 查看#ubuntu-cn频道当天日志的脚本
<alvin_rxg> Title: bash, script_hoxily的窝窝_百度空间 (@ baidu.com)
<jusss> hoxily: 还有别的吗
<alvin_rxg> bash 主流不都是几行的么…除非系统管理的，不然很少有 bash的长篇
<jusss> alvin_rxg: /etc下那一票的没一个短的
<jusss> al
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你帮我写个吧，15行左右的
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585298/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<happyaron> jusss: ?
<hoxily> 打印一个旋转的图案，“*”
<jusss> happyaron: bash大牛替我写个15行的脚本吧，今天面试那公司竟然要我发一份我写过的bash脚本，可是我没写过
<October21> jusss: ABS
<happyaron> jusss: 卧槽写啥
<jusss> October21: 好注意
<hoxily> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ 随便抄一个？
<\u> 15行以上就只寫zsh了
<jusss> hoxily: 我也不知道写啥
<jusss> 随便抄个算了，反正也不会
<jusss> 下周一回家
<hoxily> 看 List of Examples
<jusss> happyaron: 壕有没有时间请问吃顿饭
<jusss> hoxily: bash的符合果然反人类
<jusss> 符号
<mindcat> 喵
<mindcat> 好棒喵 刚写了下NBT库喵.
<happyaron> jusss: 啊
<happyaron> jusss: 咋
<Ukari> 宿舍断网后，我能通过ipv6登陆irc,却无法像平常一样浏览ipv6网站，这是什么原因呢
<crisscool> :)
<gebjgd> crisscool, @@
<crisscool> 第一次用这个，里面的都知道啊
<gebjgd> 下班
<crisscool> 睡觉了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在家赋闲的日子好么
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-13
<jusss> eexpss: bla
<jusss> eexpss: mx4买了吗
<eexpss> 只要mx3和魅蓝。
<jusss> 昨天他们讨论mx4刷ubuntu貌似
<roylez> eexpss: 早
<roylez> eexpss: 假货啊
<jusss> roylez: 是的
<eexpss> 摸摸乐乐。 roylez
<jusss> roylez: 你个澳洲佬起这么早
<eexpss> 他要游泳去澳洲了。
<jusss> 游到一半，被小鱼吃掉了小jj
<roylez> jusss: 悉尼时间比北京早俩小时
<eexpss> 刷屁ubuntu。早刷过了。不实用的阶段。 jusss
<jusss> eexpss: 那刷windows 8可好？不是wp
<eexpss> 耗电太大，没法proxy。先别刷。
<eexpss> wp不知道，自己折腾吧。
<jusss> 这个ubuntu能用源里的软件吗？
<jusss> 还是需要特殊源
<eexpss> 不能。
<jiero> roylez:  你在那里干嘛？晒太阳？
<jusss> 那不废了
<jusss> 还得自己去找
<jiero> roylez: 你的游艇呢
<roylez> jiero: 上网看你们这帮卢瑟啊
<eexpss> 导入通讯录都不能。还是我自己写脚本导入的。
<jusss> 这么差，那算了
<eexpss> jiero: roylez的是潜艇。你小看别人了。
<jiero> roylez: 果然。。。游艇不适合你，你还是适合我在阴暗角落里。
<jusss> 我还是找个windows手机看看
<eexpss> 游艇算个鸟
<jiero> cc eexpss 潜艇的选择是对的，不再阳光下。
<tryit> eexpss, 早
<eexpss> tryit: 早
<roylez> jiero: http://www.pornbits.net/user_images/capture7.gif
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> eexpss: 拽主席出去塞面包
<jiero> eexpss: 塞到他吐
<eexpss> 主席马上要娶妻了。赶紧祝贺吧。
<jiero> eexpss: 噢。
<tryit> eexpss, 呵呵，这个IRC频道见证了多少人走过的路……
<jiero> roylez: 主席娶白人？
<eexpss> tryit: hehe
<eexpss> 当然是白人。
<tryit> eexpss, 好几年前我在老家的时候还让adam帮我内推RH
<eexpss> tryit: 你现在不挺好嘛。
<jiero> tryit: 突然想。是不是该再备份一些irc记录专门搞数据分析哈。
<tryit> eexpss, 现在也不错吧
<jiero> tryit: 你现在是啥？话说你是谁呀。
<tryit> eexpss, 主要是感慨颇多
<jusss> roylez: 我擦，要几婚了？ 3婚还是4婚
<jiero> jusss: 因为主席婚了好多次，所以没多少钱了。
<tryit> jiero, ……看你问的
<tryit> jiero, 你现在是啥？话说你是谁呀。   你先回答一下……
<jusss> jiero: 都移民白澳了，咋能没钱呢
<jusss> jiero: 下次你就可以回家找他玩去了
<jiero> jusss:  。不要相对你来说，要相对主席自身的可能。
<jiero> jusss: 如果不是婚姻 - 他可能就翻几倍了不是。
<jusss> jiero: 你这想法。。。
<jiero> jusss: 你不是这么想的？
<jusss> jiero: 不是
<jiero> jusss: 你说
<jusss> jiero: 遇到喜欢的就结婚呗，
<jiero> jusss: 去死啦。。。我有说这件事么。
<jusss> jiero: 我要是你我也不结婚，把海龟属性一亮，骗骗小女孩多好
<jiero> jusss: 你看主席碰到无数人都没成 -所以就知道这家伙挑的。
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> jiero: 那是在主席还没有海龟属性以前，他没成，现在他也有了
 * jiero 也就我这种不会隐瞒不会骗人的倒霉没对象吧。
<jiero> jusss: 你傻吧。。。主席是海龟好多年了。
<jusss> jiero: 现在已经他已经不需要龟了
<jiero> jusss: 他仍然是呀。不过是回归澳洲了。
 * jiero 踹 jusss，说些无聊的事情。
<jusss> roylez: 你小女儿介绍给我吧
 * jusss 想回家
<jusss> onlylove那厮又好几天不见人
<jusss> 还想走之前吃他一顿
<eexpss> 好嘛。这两个j，乐乐等下上op，肯定踢了。
<jiero> jusss: 我好久没见 onlylove了
<jiero> eexpss: 乐乐因为踢人所以没有op了
<jusss> 这一周他说比较忙
<jiero> jusss: 我说是见真人。
<jusss> jiero: ...我还没见过真人，明天或后天估计能一见
<jiero> jusss: 也就见一次，这频道里谁见过 onlylove 2次以上？
<jusss> jiero: yunfan呀
<jiero> jusss: 我都没见过 yunfan。。。
<jusss> jiero: 我这里谁都没见过
<jiero> jusss: 你丫的去北京这么多天谁都没见。弱！
 * jiero 践踏 jusss
<jusss> jiero: 他们都没时间搭理我
<jiero> jusss: 你被无视了拜拜
<jusss> 习惯了
<yunfan> jiero: 你要见他做什么
<jiero> yunfan:  穷的一塌糊涂，让他请吃饭
<jiero> yunfan: 在北京，我设定了无聊的闹钟。就是周二抢便宜的美团1元团购。
 * jusss 想回就
<jusss> 家
<yunfan> jiero: 你在北京了？
<jusss> yunfan: 中联通的4g是fdd还是tdd ?
<jusss> 要是tdd，以后就还用wcdma算了
<yunfan> jusss: 两家都是 tdd+fdd的
<jusss> yunfan: 两家？那家是电信？
<jusss> 在火车上，tdd据说还是个废
<jiero> yunfan: 不在呀。我说在北京的时候。
<huntxu> aaaaaax0: 認錯人，我不是花
<huntxu> aaaaaax0: 開小窗很討厭
<aaaaaax0> 好吧
<jusss> huntxu: ip v4能访问ip v6吗？
<huntxu> jusss: 你要怎麽連法
<yunfan> jusss: 恩 电信  火车上gprs也不错
<jusss> huntxu: 如果vp-s上用来提供vp-n的地址是ipv6，ipv4能连上那个vp-n吗
<huntxu> jusss: no
<jusss> yunfan: gprs在快车上没速度，70麦
<BuKaiXin> if_else: iMadper huntxu 早哎
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 早.
<if_else> BuKaiXin: 早。。。
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 呱
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 乃现在还玩儿ovirt嘛？
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 反正還能明白
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 我就随口问问，莫紧张，lol
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 有肉翻的好事記得介紹給我
<longteng> 哪位兄弟对php熟的
<BuKaiXin> google mail 啥时候关
<jiero> huntxu:  结婚了么？
<tryit> iMadper, 面试别人多了，自己也开始积累经验了，:)
<if_e1se> google 又把 code.google.com 给弄死了。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google Code (@ code.google.com)
<tryit> iMadper, 刚才一哥们太实在了，我说你喜欢这个工作吗？他说既然从事了这个行业的工作，不喜欢也没办法，其他的啥也做不了
<jusss> tryit: 实在人多好
<jusss> Google什么时候关闭
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: shadowsocks好像是沒得跑udp的，反正我不知道。。。
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 那岂不是少了很多乐趣，bt都不能从里面跑了……
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 所以dns流量就在本地開了個pdns然後tcp向上。。。
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: tcp不会被劫持么？
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: tcp就可以在shadowsocks裏面了啊
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 啊，我傻了……
<jusss> huntxu: socks5标准好像可以跑udp
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: http://huntxu.github.io/2015-01-20-shadowsocks-transparent-proxy-with-nft.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 使用 nftables 与 ss-redir 实现 shadowsocks transparent proxy (@ github.io)
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 目前的翻牆辦法...
<jusss> 但是shadowsocks好像是把udp变成了tcp
<huntxu> jusss: 沒深入研究過shadowsocks，反正能用就好 =.=
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 透明代理高大上
<huntxu> shadowsocks-nodejs 1.4 增加了UDP 代理功能- V2EX
<jusss> huntxu: v2ex上有介绍shadowsocks原理
<huntxu> 搜到這麽個東西
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 好像可以udp？
<jusss> 本地把udp变tcp 服务器上加个dns server
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 你的blog…… 太简单了也
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 我本來就懶得寫啊。。。
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 我也懒得写，笔记都写进evernote了，感觉blog都没啥必要
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 我有css的啦，還有rss呢
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: ……
<BuKaiXin> 膜拜 huntxu 的 blog
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: 老斯基老斯基
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: 北京哪裏有衛校
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 你要去卫校找妹纸？
<BuKaiXin> huntxu: .....
<BuKaiXin> huntxu: 我哪里知道啊
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: BuKaiXin 的經驗啊，衛校只需要充Q幣
<BuKaiXin> huntxu: 先把你那篇 nftables 笔记存到 pocket
<BuKaiXin> huntxu: 别黑我啊
<BuKaiXin> huntxu: 我说的是我们小县城的卫校
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: 老斯基是贊美啊
<huntxu> 怎麽是黑呢
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: 你看我就在後悔錯過了玩勁舞團的最佳年齡
<jiero> huntxu:  老司机
<tryit> huntxu, 看看那篇nftables笔记，欣赏欣赏
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 拜千人斩
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 娃娃
<O0XX> iMadper: 小破神
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 早哦
<O0XX> eexpss: 破神
<iMadper> O0XX: 蛤蛤?
<eexpss> 嘛嘛？
<eexpss> 哈哈嘛嘛？
<iMadper> O0XX: http://cache.baiducontent.com/c?m=9f65cb4a8c8507ed4fece763104687270e54f73f6984814968d4e419c2791b161430f4bb50604a46c4c408215af95e5d9cf53371370224b38f8dd50a8bb48558259f5334671df65663d90edbbd5124b137e15efedc6a&p=81748e599e934eaf58eae62d02148e&newp=c2759a45d6c45dfc57efdd65535d8e231610db2151d6d11263&user=baidu&fm=sc&query=%B8%F2%C8%FD%C6%AA&qid=bc880bd80012d4be&p1=1
<alvin_rxg> Title: [闷声作大死]第一次转微信公众号文章，内容有理有据，不得不服！ - 艾泽拉斯国家地理论坛 - [2356][f-7] (@ ngacn.cc *FROM* baiducontent.com)
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/005tWla7jw1eeg7djg94pj30f00qomzg.jpg
<O0XX> iMadper: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtNnlnQCMAA0kWv.jpg:large
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个神似啊
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: iMadper https://github.com/redguardtoo/find-and-ctags 这个看起来不错唉？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* redguardtoo/find-and-ctags · GitHub (@ github.com)
<jiero> eexpss:  阿姨。阿姨。
<roylez> O0XX: 丫根本不干活啊
<roylez> O0XX: 渣渣
<jusss> 刚看完dorian gray
<jusss> 很好看
<yunfan> roylez: 你现在还干活 ？
<cherrot> 好困
 * O0XX ...
<O0XX_> ping O0XX
<O0XX_> roylez: 忙完了...
<roylez> O0XX_: 已经面目全非了
<O0XX_> roylez: 没事,我 pull一下看看
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 啥东西?
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: c/c++用的tags?
 * iMadper 我已经是无脑rtags党派了!
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 静态代码分析都不行! 只有rtags这种动静结合的分析才是完美的!
<O0XX_> iMadper: rtag是啥?
<iMadper> O0XX_: https://github.com/Andersbakken/rtags
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Andersbakken/rtags · GitHub (@ github.com)
<O0XX_> iMadper: 偶,想起来了
<BuKaiXin> rtags 是啥
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: rtags是完美的ide辅助工具啊.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 跟专业的ide一个级别了.
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 我瞅瞅
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 如果退一个档次的话, 有irony-mode, 简单一些. 但是远没有rtags强大
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 剩下什么ctag/cscope/gtags都是一个级别的渣渣
<BuKaiXin> ...
<O0XX_> iMadper: BuKaiXin http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/005Rnl1qtw1eq1wite2ucg306l03pqvc.gif
<BuKaiXin> lol
<iMadper> O0XX_: 字太小, 看瞎了
<BuKaiXin> 还好，离近点儿
<BuKaiXin> 哎，fesco 还给你们发电影券不
<mk3548208> 树莓派插上sd卡，然后接通电源，power等和act灯交替闪怎么回事，型号是 rpi 2 B+
<mk3548208> 镜像下了多次，用windows还是linux烧写都是这样，试过两张卡
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 这个 rtags 对我貌似没有太大的用处哎，我是写了代码在  chroot 里面编译的唉
<O0XX_> BuKaiXin: chroot壕
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: https://github.com/redguardtoo/find-and-ctags   这个不是快速跳转嘛?
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* redguardtoo/find-and-ctags · GitHub (@ github.com)
<BuKaiXin> O0XX_: 这也壕。。。 就是在写的时候不能编译不能用那些高大上的插件而已
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 对啊
<luobo> :-S
<jusss> onlylove 人咋又没在
 * O0XX_ 困
<jusss> O0XX_: 来一发，就好了
<O0XX_> jusss: 来一发就更困了...
<jusss> O0XX_: 然后就睡觉呀
<O0XX_> jusss: 上班啊
<jusss> O0XX_: 辞辞辞
<O0XX_> jusss: 完了你给我发工资?
 * O0XX_ 三上时间到
<jusss> O0XX_: 你现在月薪多少？8k ?
<O0XX_> jusss:你就按1个亿人民币给
<O0XX_> jusss: 少一点没事
<huntxu> O0XX_: 讚
 * O0XX_ momo huntxu
 * huntxu 反 momo O0XX_ 
<Jack-Zhang> 大神们
<Jack-Zhang> 我今天测试了一下 当我在不同的电脑同样的网络用完sudo dhclient -6 eth0  它就开始无法ping通ipv6的网络l 我该怎样修复呢?
 * jusss 看到 * O0XX_ momo huntxu 和 * huntxu 反 momo O0XX_ ，好像明白了什么
<O0XX> Jack-Zhang: 话说谁推荐你用 dhclient -6的?
<O0XX> Jack-Zhang:  ipv6 的stateless config应该很稳定了
<Jack-Zhang> O0XX; 当时是在测试学校的ipv6 网 然后只有用该条dhclient -6 wlan0 才能在无线下获得 ipv6的地址
<Jack-Zhang> O0XX: 但有一次不小心 打错了 打成 eth0 于是就悲剧了
 * O0XX_ emacs居然被sogoupinyin搞挂了...
<O0XX_> Jack-Zhang: 重发下,我刚才掉线了
<Jack-Zhang> O0XX; 当时是在测试学校的ipv6 网 然后只有用该条dhclient -6 wlan0 才能在无线下获得 ipv6的地址
<jusss> O0XX_: 干得漂亮！
<Jack-Zhang> O0XX: 但有一次不小心 打错了 打成 eth0 于是就悲剧了
<Jack-Zhang> emacs 神器呀
<iMadper> Jack-Zhang: 奇怪, 你本来就是用有线的, 为何要打dhclient -6 wlan0?
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 高管好, 跳去哪了
<QiongMangHuo> ?
<Jack-Zhang> 当时是 测试 无线的
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 没啊
<Jack-Zhang> iMadper: 当时是 测试 无线的
<O0XX_> Jack-Zhang:  dhclient -6 是stateful address conf了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你让大姐刷个通用版的rom吧, 老wow 啊wow的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你去说啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你离得近
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你离的也不远啊 一句话的试
<iMadper> 事
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 渣滓离我远点
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 昨晚我司也去21世纪游泳了, 你早说你也去我就跟去了
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐
<Jack-Zhang> O0XX; stateful address conf 这是一个文件?
<O0XX_> Jack-Zhang: 不是,这是一种配置ipv6的形式
<Jack-Zhang> 嗯
<O0XX_> Jack-Zhang: 你以前是可以用的,用过一次 dhclient -6以后就不能用了,
<O0XX_> 对不?
<Jack-Zhang> 对的
 * O0XX_ momo roylez
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: 欢迎走进 Qiong 的世界... cc iMadper
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX_: 赞.
<Jack-Zhang> 并且 在另一台电脑上测试也是这样的结果
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 有个美帝公司在招人, 你去不?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: 去
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 做云存储的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: 不嫌弃我 我就去
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: 然后呢?
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 给你jd?
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: msg给你还是这里给你?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: adam.lee@canonical.com
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadperNoMoney: me那家公司的?
<iMadperNoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: me???
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 直接用公司邮件收JD啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadperNoMoney: mell什么那个
<iMadperNoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 不是 ,我说的是美帝岗位.
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 又不是我发是不
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadperNoMoney: .
<iMadperNoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: me那个, 李老板也收到了吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 对,让他用公司邮箱给你发
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: ... 你这是在羞辱我
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 最近有没有hr找你去做云计算?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: 人家肯定不要我啊
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 你咋知道?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: 是你把我卖了?
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 毛, 我自己也收到了
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 他是所有人群发了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: 那倒没有 我是接的电话
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 哦? me那个公司?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: 不是, 辣么高大上的公司怎么会理我
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 买罗斯克?
 * QiongMangHuo 去拿牛奶
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: 牛奶和健怡放那边是对的
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: .
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 我只在乎牛奶.
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo iMadperNoMoney 鸡贼阿和鸡贼麦
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不是我放的啊
<iMadperNoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 我什么都不知道啊
<Jack-Zhang> O0XX; 请问一下 我怎么才能删除那条命令带来的影响呢
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 拿到签证了？
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 啥签证?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: O0XX|Qiong  414   + Nov 18 2013  Shimon Edry        [ 11K]  Career opportunity with Mellanox Technology- Buildig a new R&D team
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 对对对,就这个
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: O0XX|Qiong > Sorry, Mellanox looks great, but I'm not interested
<iMadperNoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 对对对, 就这个
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadperNoMoney: 发错人了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: O0XX|Qiong 我一年半之前收到的
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadperNoMoney: 你看看,我就说高手跟咱们不一样嘛
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadperNoMoney: 自取其乳了
<iMadperNoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 确实不一样.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: O0XX|Qiong 现在给钱够我就去还来得及么?
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 来得及.
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 人家肯定等着你呢
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 帮我们问一下价钱吧.
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 合适的话我也去
<O0XX|Qiong> Jack-Zhang: sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.$YOUR_EXTERNAL_INTERFACE.accept_ra=2
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: 你懂InfiniBand?
<O0XX|Qiong> Jack-Zhang: sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra=2
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: 我不懂 所以说不感兴趣...
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: infiniband就坑人的...
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐
<huntxu> roylez: 渣
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 乐乐
<O0XX|Qiong> huntxu: 糊糊
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 你说的高级东西贵啊
<huntxu> roylez: 你說的貴東西gaoji啊
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 我感觉你的下一个目标应该是美帝或者高大上的欧洲国家
<iMadperNoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 被开除有n+x的钱嘛?
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 不可能...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadperNoMoney: 有啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadperNoMoney: 被开除肯定N+x啊
<QiongMangHuo> fail or fill....
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: fuel
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: 你想被开除?
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 没啥不可能啊
<QiongMangHuo> 我也想
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 被开除 N+屎
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, try it
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐有好事儿没?
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 以后好给我们这些国内的屁民提供些经验
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 你妹没有
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 胖了瘦了?
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 滚蛋
<QiongMangHuo> 乐乐虐我千百遍
<iMadperNoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: QiongMangHuo: 不是想, 是觉得快了.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: 恭喜
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 有个c++的bug帮我看看? 有代码有core dump
<QiongMangHuo> iMadperNoMoney: c++我不懂...
<iMadperNoMoney> QiongMangHuo: ... .. 伐开心啊
<QiongMangHuo> 聊聊天? 这是要潜规则 iMadperNoMoney ?
<jusss> 面对对象编程，真的是反人类，都面对对象了还编个毛，赶快脱衣啪啪啪是正事
<Miem> 想问一下,有没有什么办法把 unbound的DNS缓存保存在文件系统, 除了dump
<pkpower> 上面的if_else 是用户???
<pkpower> quit
<tryit> jusss, 话说你找到工作了没有？
<jusss> tryit: 木有
<tryit> jusss, 不过看你貌似心情不错啊，在这侃侃而谈……
<tryit> jusss, :-)
<jusss> tryit: 这是在嘲讽吗？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: Expert knowledge developing and debugging in C/C++, Java, or Go  <--- 多适合你
<QiongMangHuo> o00_00o: liuhangbin 没有复训班 跟着初训班两天240块, 我不玩了...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoMoney: 只会一个半 适合啥
<o00_00o> QiongMangHuo: 说好的为了情怀呢...
<QiongMangHuo> o00_00o: 穷 没办法
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: Or ... 不是 and
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 懂?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoMoney: 这是哪个?
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 难道不是我刚才msg给你的jd?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoMoney: 你真是忽悠我啊
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 真没啊. 投简历, 然后等抽签.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoMoney: 你投了?
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 没, 我先练口语
<BuKaiXin> test
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 我不找h1b的岗位啊, 我找remote在国内的.
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 你投简历, 等抽签, 大不了人家不要你啊... 又不丢人
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoMoney: 好, 投了西雅图的
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 赞. 面过了拿证明就可以抽签了.
<jusss> tryit: 找不到合适的工作，心情不好也找不到呀，我已经适应了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoMoney: 肯定不要我撒
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 我就说一句话
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 苟富贵 勿相忘
<QiongMangHuo> ...
 * iMadper|NoMoney 求15个月年终奖!
 * QiongMangHuo 铜球
<sulit> 年终奖15个月
<sulit> 那一年可是27个月的工资阿
<sulit> 疯了
<tryit> jusss, 不是啊，关心一下
<sulit> 我这算术对吗？
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: 同求
<jusss> tryit: 谢谢
<iMadper|NoMoney> happyaron: T_T
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 苟富贵 勿相忘
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 勿相忘
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: ebtables禁用掉某個端口的ping
<sulit> QiongMangHuo: 看来你不穷啊
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 快來個命令
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 不会
<QiongMangHuo> sulit: 我在同求, 我司没有年终奖
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: ...
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 你问我啊
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 你會嗎
<sulit> QiongMangHuo: 那他们还勿相忘
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 不会
<QiongMangHuo> "和朋友吃完饭结账，他找了半天也没能将钱包掏出来，嘴上还不停嘟哝：“咦？我钱包呢？”我有些尴尬的说：“要不我来吧。”他推脱几下后便答应了。然后我一把就将他钱包从他裤袋里掏了出来。"
 * HowIsItGoing 求15个月年终奖!
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 乃湾湾的前同事还不错啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 活儿好?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 擦
 * QiongMangHuo 哈哈哈
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你试过？ 我就说他是你的style
 * sulit 谁用抢银行的计划，叫上我，抢回来，我帮你们数
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我那是问句
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 行走江湖 我很小心的
<jusss> tryit: 你现在的工作还是驱动？
<tryit> jusss, 从没说过我的工作是做驱动啊
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit: 拜高管
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋，nick太长了
<jusss> tryit: 你不是说你搞驱动的吗？好长时间以前，后来说想搞网络
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, IRC里你好活跃……
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit: 我活跃么?
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit: 我在忙啊
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit: 忙工作啊高管
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, 相对于微信
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit: 不可能有人比我微信更不活跃了
<tryit> jusss, 那是我自学驱动好吧
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, 英文说多了吧，好拗口，哈哈
 * O0XX|Qiong ...
<iMadper|NoMoney> 对了, 我要在微信里拉黑 O0XX|Qiong  QiongMangHuo 和 tryit 了.
 * iMadper|NoMoney 要保证微信里都是萌妹子
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 只喜欢妹子你不觉得单一么?
<sulit> 这里有萌妹子吗？
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 不觉得.
<iMadper|NoMoney> sulit: Destine 啊
<tryit> :)
<sulit> Destine: hi
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<sulit> iMadper|NoMoney: 她萌吗？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板
<iMadper|NoMoney> sulit: 萌.
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 乖
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 摸摸头
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 穷貌似还真是个姓氏.
<sulit> iMadper|NoMoney: 在你面前？
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 哪个头?
<iMadper|NoMoney> sulit: 不在.
<sulit> 频道里有几个妹子？
<sulit> 有漏过脸的吗？
<sulit> 露
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper|NoMoney https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cut,_copy,_and_paste#Common_keyboard_shortcuts
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Cut, copy, and paste - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: https://github.com/mooz/percol
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* mooz/percol · GitHub (@ github.com)
<iMadper|NoMoney> ubuntu-trusty [master?] % which gs
<iMadper|NoMoney> gs () {git show $(git log --oneline | percol | cut -d' ' -f1)}
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 乖.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoMoney: 准备下班游泳去了
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 这么早?!
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 钱多活少离家近
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 人参赢家啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoMoney: O0XX|Qiong 活都干完了啊
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 钱多活少啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoMoney: pi
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: 羡慕你  cc @YK
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoMoney: 今天编译了二十几个包呢
<iMadper|NoMoney> QiongMangHuo: ... ... 跟我比?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你买房买到哪里了?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 没买啊
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 新华门
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你要出手了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没资格啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 听说你去看房 我问问咨询下
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://news.xinhuanet.com/politics/2013-02/27/c_124395554.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 企业高管在京投资达一定额度可获北京户口 - 新华时政 - 新华网 (@ xinhuanet.com)
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 要是有商住两用的我还真想看看
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 赶紧去搞户口
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 又一个房壕诞生了
<Destine> sulit, ？
<Destine> 干嘛？
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 让我们情何以堪啊
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron:啥?
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 我没买啊
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 你不是在看房子么
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 看看啊..
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 即将诞生？
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 这时间进去怕站岗的说
<happyaron> 艾玛
<Destine> iMadper|NoMoney, 找妹子都找到irc来了。。。
<happyaron> 你们谁去过岳阳
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 岳阳楼?
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 岳阳市啊
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 湖南的妹纸大部分都去南方了
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 去湖南本地找不到好的
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 我是去旅游的啊，又不是找妹子
<iMadper|NoMoney> Destine: 我??
<Destine> iMadper|NoMoney, 不是你啦。
<iMadper|NoMoney> Destine: 昂.
<Destine> iMadper|NoMoney, 我说 sulit 。
<iMadper|NoMoney> Destine: 现在的年轻人啊, 不像话!
<iMadper|NoMoney> Destine: 小一辈的, 比如 adam和hamo, 连性别都不在乎了
<sulit> Destine: 人家说你是女的
<Destine> sulit, so？
<sulit> Destine: 我想认识一下这里的女侠
<sulit> Destine: 人家还说你萌
<Destine> 。。。
<Destine> iMadper|NoMoney, 我下班了，不要再跟人家说我萌了。。。
<iMadper|NoMoney> lol~
<sulit> Destine: 下班跟萌不冲突吧
<sulit> iMadper|NoMoney: 你们司的妹子直接不吊我
<iMadper|NoMoney> sulit: 你太屌丝.
<sulit> iMadper|NoMoney: 太萌了，害羞的走了
<sulit> iMadper|NoMoney: 是啊，有同感
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 太萌了，害羞的走了
<iMadper|NoMoney> sulit: 不是, 是觉得你太屌丝了
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: +1 lol
<sulit> iMadper|NoMoney: 好吧，我还没谈过恋爱
<sulit> iMadper|NoMoney: 没经验
<iMadper|NoMoney> sulit: 浑身散发着屌丝味
<happyaron> sulit: iMadper|NoMoney 说得对，这个我多少有点发言权，哈哈
 * O0XX|Qiong ...
 * O0XX|Qiong 现身说法
<iMadper|NoMoney> sulit: 你看 BuKaiXin|Cuo 多赞.
<iMadper|NoMoney> 名字后缀中的Cuo充分的提高了自己的逼格.
<iMadper|NoMoney> happyaron: 是吧~  ^^
<sulit> iMadper|NoMoney: 好吧
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 不是现身说法，现在这事情反过来了，lol
<maplebeats> 今天部门好像出了个一级事故，哈哈哈哈- -
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: 嗯呢
<sulit> happyaron: 那能给我个帽子吗？
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 啊哈~
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 有新故事了啊
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 反正有点发言权就是了，别的不要瞎猜
<happyaron> sulit: 找 iMadper|NoMoney QiongMangHuo 他们要就好
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: ^^^赶紧爆料啊
<sulit> happyaron: 没人认识我的
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 他没料可爆
<sulit> happyaron: 对
<happyaron> sulit: 我说 iMadper|NoMoney 没我的料可爆
<iMadper|NoMoney> o0
<sulit> happyaron: 好吧，我自恋了
<sulit> 我要下班了
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 没得可说啊. 后续的事情, 我只了解到yyy分手之后aron的又一次进攻. 再往后的事情我都不知道了...
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: yyy没进攻啊
<sulit> 我擦
<iMadper|NoMoney> happyaron: :-)
<sulit> 有内幕阿
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: 那菇凉真不是我菜
<iMadper|NoMoney> happyaron: 呵呵哒
<iMadper|NoMoney> happyaron: 不过这是好事.
<iMadper|NoMoney> happyaron: 真的.
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: 慢慢了解些以后就知道了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper|NoMoney: 乃微信号发来撒
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: 啥好事
<iMadper|NoMoney> happyaron: 那姑娘不咋地...
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: 嗯呢
<iMadper|NoMoney> HowIsItGoing: 我只加萌妹子啊!!!!
<sulit> 我擦
<sulit> 你们不怕人家翻记录阿
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: 那次是她找我吃饭，总不能让人家请吧，事情就是这样
<sulit> 这里都是有记录的
<happyaron> sulit: 常驻这频道的妹纸一般来说是没戏的
<sulit> 是啊
<happyaron> sulit: 有戏的得是先有戏了，然后你给拉进来
<sulit> 会这个的都比较屌
<sulit> 一般人降伏不了
<sulit> 我得走了
<sulit> 到点了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ...
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper|NoMoney: 所以你加了 O0XX|Qiong QiongMangHuo ？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper|NoMoney: 还有 tryit
<iMadper|NoMoney> HowIsItGoing: 后悔了啊
<iMadper|NoMoney> HowIsItGoing: 后悔了啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper|NoMoney: 他们不萌还是不妹子？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper|NoMoney: 你要求太多
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 来来来，加起来，约起来
<iMadper|NoMoney> HowIsItGoing: 以前, 我只要收到微信, 一定是个漂亮妹子发来的!
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper|NoMoney: 现在可能是萌萌哒 O0XX|Qiong
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 还有可能是 imtxc|Cuo
<iMadper|NoMoney> imtxc|痤
<iMadper|NoMoney> imtxc|莝  <-  这么有深度的名字??!!!
<O0XX|Qiong> imtxc|鼀
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 一个比一个牛
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 壕壕
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 壕你开学了撒?
 * HowIsItGoing 壕壕 怎么叫竟然也萌萌哒
 * HowIsItGoing 壕壕 这么叫竟然也萌萌哒
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 刚在跟老板聊天
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> happyaron: 壕壕好
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 啥?
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 壕豪好
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 啥
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 啥? "17:35 < HowIsItGoing> iMadper|NoMoney: 所以你加了 O0XX|Qiong QiongMangHuo ？"
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 参考 context
<O0XX|Qiong> 艾玛,这个房子真是好
<O0XX|Qiong> http://bj.58.com/ershoufang/20832361865986x.shtml
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【图】西单 国家开发银行总行对面 实验二小本部学区房 急售 -西城金融街二手房 - 北京58同城 (@ 58.com)
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: happyaron QiongMangHuo 快来买啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 开了咋的。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 虽然我知道你买得起
<happyaron> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 拜见万人斩妹子壕
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 拜见remote壕
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 老破小啊，好在哪
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 实验二小的学区
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 牛逼嘛？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 但是你不在北京我就不给你推荐了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 花600多万买个学区？ 为毛不直接送娃出国
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 因为念完了书说不准还能赚钱
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 1984年建
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 送出国就花了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 嗯，这倒是可能
 * HowIsItGoing 学区房就是这么炒起来的
 * O0XX|Qiong 北京市第二实验小学成立于1909年，1955年起使用现名。位于北京市西城区。学校现任校长为李烈，
 * O0XX|Qiong 李烈，女，北京第二实验小学校长，中学高级教师，小学数学特级教师。中华人民共和国国务院参事，中国教育学会副会长，教育部教育干部培训专家委员会委员，教育部教师教育培训专家委员会委员，国家教育行政学院兼职教授，北京师范大学教育管理学院兼职教授。北京市第十三届人民代表大会代表。
 * O0XX|Qiong 能有几个小学的校长这么大官的?
<HowIsItGoing> 不太懂，大多数好像都是虚衔，那个国务院参事是多牛逼的？
 * O0XX|Qiong 国务院参事是国务院参事室成员，由国务院总理亲自聘任。他们是有德、有才、有名望之士，其中多为中国各民主党派人士、无党派人士、著名专家学者以及富有宏观管理经验的领导干部。自成立以来先后共有参事191位，现任参事58位。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> .....
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 买买买吧
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 提交订单了
<yanghy> 都是北京壕？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 货到付款?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道全款给打折不
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我等会儿坐公交车去看房
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你看你就忽悠我..看房都是坐中介的小电驴的...
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 哎，不对哎， 我不上小学了啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 去中介那得做公交
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 全款打个95折啥的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 它这 74m^2 怎么看起来这么大
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 老破小嘛
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 公摊虽少，但是格局渣。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 对啊，那个书房
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 太憋屈
 * O0XX|Qiong 壕们终于绷不住了...
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 小学老师能搞这么多兼职真狠
<happyaron> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 小学老师是她的兼职吧
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 北京市第一实验小学 知名校友
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 钱学森    林海音
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 北京实验二小 知名校友
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 钱学森,董倩，
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 老钱这是被哪个学校开除了？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 果然犀利
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 转学呗
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 中国成立以后，毛泽东主席亲自为学校题写校名；邓小平、江泽民同志分别为附中题词；胡锦涛同志多次接见附中师生。一百一十年来，师大附中为国家、为社会输送了大批优秀人才。革命先烈赵世炎、科学家钱学森就是其中的杰出代表。附中校友中有30多位中外科学院院士。图6、7为师大附中名师的照片和塑
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 像。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 哎，有老江没有题过词的学校不
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 河北工业大学
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 现在的校名就是蛤蛤题的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 他去过的地方都留过字儿吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 是么?他又不是启功?
<GFW> haha
<stardiviner> 请问如果显示屏上有DVI，HDMI接口，投影仪有两个HDMI接口，电脑上只有DVI输出，能否把电脑输出到双显示器？ 比如电脑DVI -》 显示器DVI -》 显示器 HDMI -》
<stardiviner> 投影仪HDMI？
<stardiviner> 还是要从电脑的DVI接口分两根线出来（使用分线器之类的）？
<jiero> StarBrilliant, ...
 * jusss 召唤onlylove
 * jusss 使用了大召唤术，召唤 onlylove
<hoxily> jusss: 何不发他邮件？
<jusss> hoxily: 没他邮箱。。。
<jusss> hoxily: 修饰器，感觉好复杂
<hoxily> jusss: 没研究，你是指python的decorator？
<jusss> hoxily: 这段代码到现在我还有2个地方看不懂，一个是sys模块，一个修饰器
<jusss> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590477/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<jusss> hoxily: 这是一个别人写的python2版本的尾递归优化，然后我改成了py3
<hoxily> jusss: 完全看不懂
<jusss> hoxily: py的递归超过1000栈就崩了，这个是在栈崩时得到当时的栈帧里的数然后再继续递归
<jusss> hoxily: 因为py有这种处理异常的能力，
<jusss> hoxily: 大概就是这么个流程，现在我对这个py执行时的栈帧 sys._getframe还有修饰器搞不懂，
<hoxily> jusss: 那就一个一个来，先去搞懂decorator
<jusss> hoxily: 我就是这样来的，先学了类 然后 Py3和py2的各种区别 现在就差这运行时的栈帧和修饰器了
<hoxily> 以后就用Python写lisp代码？
<jusss> python都没有宏怎么写lisp...
<jusss> 对函数式支持又差
<jusss> onlylove: 你终于来了
<onlylove> jusss: 时间地点，我这周末有点事
<onlylove> jusss: 啥对函数支持差？C？
<jusss> onlylove: 明天吧，12点，地点你定
<hoxily> 你俩要搅基么？
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，又是我定地点，我不知道哪有好吃的，我找妹子问下，不行就还呷哺
<onlylove> jusss: 不吃啥？
<jusss> onlylove: 辣的
<jusss> onlylove: 要不还就上次你和yunfan吃饭那行了，
<happyaron> jusss: 昨天你说吃饭？
<jusss> happyaron: 嗯
<hoxily> 赶紧要手机号码记下来
<onlylove> jusss: 那就呷哺吧
<jusss> onlylove: 好，地点发下
<hoxily> 下次就不用等上线了
<jusss> onlylove: 时间定明天中午12点左右
<onlylove> jusss: 火车站对面
<jusss> onlylove: ...你手机号多少，
<onlylove> jusss: 么事情，到时候联系你
<onlylove> happyaron: 你知道现在那些flash广告，后面的视频用啥技术藏起来了不
<jusss> onlylove: 哪个火车站呀，
<onlylove> happyaron: 37wan那种
<onlylove> jusss: 就一个，2号线那个
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是其他的，就说明是南西了
<happyaron> jusss: 明天中午要睡懒觉
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥意思
<jusss> onlylove: 2号线上的北京站对面呷哺对吧
<onlylove> jusss: 对
<jusss> onlylove: ok,明天中午12点左右
<onlylove> happyaron: 就是页面上那种flash广告，swf文件很小，但是里面有视频的那些
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道
<hoxily> onlylove: 类似这种？ http://bd.xyxy01.com/bdsp/dsp-bd-5404py3.html?baidu_key=3ee56d204c133884
<onlylove> happyaron: 那东西联机能显示，我估计我又要苦逼的装抓包嗅探了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 火爆游戏_今日开服_各大礼包抢领中 (@ xyxy01.com)
<jusss> happyaron: 别睡了，一起来吧
<onlylove> hoxily: 我等下找个
<jusss> happyaron: 吃完再回去睡，反正你们又不上班
<onlylove> hoxily: http://c.x7ef.com/b/1/1389/gdd9fid.swf?uid=316475
<onlylove> hoxily: 这种……
<onlylove> hoxily: 我想了一下午，一个是反编译swf，再就是看看能不能直接从swf里面找，最笨的办法……就是抓包了
<hoxily1> 点开后电脑宕机了
<onlylove> hoxily1: 你啥系统……建议你用windows点开
<hoxily1> 就是Windows
<jusss> hoxily1: 换win8.0
<onlylove> win95?
<hoxily> flash plugin挂了，导致windows卡住。
<hoxily1> onlylove: 我发现了
<onlylove> hoxily1: 怎么搞到的？
<hoxily1> 你把那个swf文件下载到本地，然后在断网的情况下，清空缓存后用浏览器打开
<onlylove> hoxily1: 然后它会联机下？
<hoxily1> 你会发现它一直在loading......
<onlylove> 额……
<hoxily1> 圈圈转啊转
<onlylove> 那是肯定的……
<onlylove> 那个swf里面就有个圈
<onlylove> 我用swf extractor解压过
<jusss> onlylove: 你周日有空没，
<onlylove> jusss: 做啥
<onlylove> jusss: 我要去鼓楼一趟
<jusss> onlylove: 周日吃吧，要不
<jusss> onlylove: 明天又有事，擦擦
<onlylove> jusss: 面试？
<jusss> onlylove: 不是，
<onlylove> jusss: 无所谓，反正我两天随便调整，就是去转一圈，明后天一样
<jusss> onlylove: 那定周日12点2号线北京站对面呷哺，
<onlylove> jusss: 不会有变吧，我周末一般10点多才起，有变说下，没事，我醒了就开电脑
<jusss> onlylove: 不会，我下周一早上6点就走了，
<onlylove> jusss: 联想给你开多钱
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，一个面试没过？
<jusss> onlylove: 问我要多少，后来没搭理，是个联想的子公司
<jusss> onlylove: 昨天面了个linux脚本开发
<onlylove> jusss: 丫的不是阳光雨露吧，让丫的滚
<jusss> onlylove: 一个初创公司，
<iMadper> wp
<iMadper> wp用户真是作
<iMadper> 这智商, 我看着都觉得烦了
<onlylove> jusss: 那就不是联想了吧……
<jusss> onlylove: 坦途凌云 啧啧看这名字
<onlylove> jusss: 反正我觉得，能在母公司上班才叫在联想上班
<onlylove> jusss: 我之前外包还是惠普呢
<onlylove> jusss: 可惜我和惠普没半毛钱关系
<jusss> onlylove: 创始人兼ceo 陈——茂——墙
<onlylove> jusss: 脚本开发？啥？shell需要开发？
<jusss> onlylove: 那个子公司找的是桌面运维，连windows server都不是，就是普通的windows终端，配个notes outlook什么的
<onlylove> jusss: 联想的不要去
<onlylove> jusss: 联想一堆垃圾客户，
<onlylove> jusss: 惠普可以考虑
<jusss> onlylove: openwrt那种，wifi万能钥匙，那种，偷你wifi密码给别人用的
<onlylove> jusss: 噢，那种啊……
<onlylove> jusss: 没事拿你手机CPU算密码玩呗
<jusss> onlylove: 说有大牛带
<onlylove> jusss: 擦，别信
<jusss> onlylove: china unix资深版主，说的好厉害的样子
<onlylove> jusss: 真的假的？真要CU斑竹，可以考虑啊
<jusss> onlylove: 什么白金什么的，我还真不知道有什么大牛叫白金。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你去CU看看啊，是不是现任的
<jusss> onlylove: 说大牛是在阿里爸爸上班的，年薪80w, 然后大牛有时候有些成果，这个公司接收，让我去接收大牛的成果
<iMadper> ... shell 开发很牛的... 不过好的shell代码我都看不懂... 比如defmodule...
<onlylove> jusss: 如果仅仅是用aircrack这些现成的搞的话……
<happyaron> jusss: 什么大牛
<happyaron> iMadper: shell写成大程序比perl还坑
<happyaron> 坑多了，你妹的
<iMadper> happyaron: 是啊. 我tm昨天看defmodule了... 看不懂.
<iMadper> happyaron: 后来大家跟我说, 不用看了, 直接用就是了...
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，巨坑，掉进去出不来
<iMadper> happyaron: 发现还真好用
<jusss> happyaron: china unix大牛有叫白金的吗？
<jusss> happyaron: 大致是这么个发音
<jusss> happyaron: 资深斑竹，阿里巴巴上班
<happyaron> iMadper: 最好的办法就是不用它那东西自己开一坑
<happyaron> iMadper: 然后就把别人坑进来了
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<happyaron> jusss: 看看呗，我真不了解CU是啥样的圈子
<onlylove> happyaron: 好想法！
<happyaron> onlylove: 真的是自己写的坑能看懂，别人写的坑没戏
<happyaron> 动辄几千几万行shell，看你老板敢不敢轻易辞你。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我还记得当年那本挖坑巨作ABS
<happyaron> onlylove: 哈哈哈
<jusss> happyaron: 昨天还让我发c python bash三份自己写的代码过去，我今天发过去后，又让我把注释发过去，擦，我bash就从abs上抄了个fibonacci数列，竟然还让我写注释。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得几千行shell还好吧，几千行perl，新手直接就蒙了
<happyaron> onlylove: 几千行shell能看懂你敢改吗？
<onlylove> happyaron: 必须不敢
<jusss> onlylove: bash那奇葩的符号，几千行，你看的懂吗
<happyaron> jusss: 号称会shell的人太多，但实在太可怖
<onlylove> jusss: 擦，perl的@#￥%你就能看懂了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 看懂了就敢改了啊
<jusss> onlylove: 所以我就更不学perl了
<happyaron> onlylove: perl难点在于看懂，shell难点在于不敢动
<onlylove> jusss: 但是你神奇的学了LISP，一个括号比代码还多的
<onlylove> happyaron: 好像是这样
<jusss> onlylove: lisp是人类能看懂的语言，没有那么多的符号
<onlylove> 那么多括号，也好意思说人类能看懂，能看懂怎么那么少人，
<jusss> 只要你能入了门，有良好的缩进，括号再多也不会迷糊的
<happyaron> shell 大法好，挖坑巨著要时常温习
<onlylove> jusss: 有良好的缩进我就去看py了
<jusss> onlylove: lisp的缩进比py好
<onlylove> happyaron: 好在我写的都是小文件，基本不过150行
<onlylove> happyaron: 可是丫的行数少了居然受鄙视，貌似不写个1000行不叫shell
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以这样你就还得继续外包。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 挖个1w行的坑，坑死丫的
<jusss> onlylove: 挖坑，我感觉是一件很有技巧的东东
<iMadper> perl很好看懂, 很好改... shell, 复杂的shell能看懂就算牛逼了, 别说改了...
<onlylove> jusss: 是的，不小心就把自己坑进去了
<jusss> a='a';b='=9';exec(a b)
<yunfan> onlylove: 这次我请 我周末来帝都
<onlylove> yunfan: 诶？你啥时候这么悠闲？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我们公司RD leader辞职了 老板要我过来坐镇一周
<yunfan> 刚好公司来个女开发 可以见见面
<onlylove> 唉，辞职高峰期啊
<kandu> yunfan: 成 leader 了！快去 lead lead 那个女开发.
<onlylove> kandu: 先看看值不值得好吧，凤姐那种，不lead也罢
<yunfan> kandu: 没有 我要是想当leader 就没有前面两任了
<kandu> yunfan: 牛X
<iMadper> happyaron: 牛牛, 怎么安装libc++啊?
<iMadper> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591393/  总是报错啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<yunfan> kandu: 我发现android 可以走fastboot临时运行个img 那这个挺爽的
<yunfan> kandu: 我看你很有折腾的功底  要不研究研究 做个万能forth或者其他lua什么的急救img如何 ？
<happyaron> iMadper: 用debian就解决了
<happyaron> iMadper: 我司系统上好像没人弄clang toolchain吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 用arch也解决了
<iMadper> happyaron: 换系统的话我就不问你了...
<happyaron> iMadper: 哦chromium打算用llvm toolchain，但是不用libc++
<iMadper> happyaron: sigh...
<iMadper> happyaron: 遇到个c++11的程序
<iMadper> happyaron: 用libstdc++会crash...
<kandu> yunfan: 不折腾，转理论方向了
<iMadper> happyaron: 貌似14.10开始支持的libc++
<yunfan> kandu: 别这样啊  你总不能忍心看我亲自上阵吧  我前天才刚弄完linked list额
<happyaron> iMadper: 没听说啊，但可能是我孤陋寡闻了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-14
<jusss> roylez: bla
<jusss> 后天就可以回家了
<jiero> jus
<jiero> jusss: 在北京干嘛？
<hoxily> jusss: ping
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 千人斩
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我一人都斩不了
<jusss> jiero: 面试找工作
<jusss> hotpong
<jusss> hoxily: pong
<jusss> hoxily: 你看明白昨晚那个了？
<hoxily> 没有
<jiero> jusss: 那为啥回家？
 * jiero 用圆珠笔插 jusss 
<jusss> jiero: 面试完了，不成，当然要回家，
 * jusss 把仙人掌塞进了jiero的体内
 * praesidio 
<jiero> jusss: 哦哦。
<hoxily> jusss: 之前发邮件问你的那段代码倒是搞明白了
<jusss> hoxily: 你好厉害，我现在还是看不懂
<jusss> hoxily: 我现在刚明白点类怎么定义…
<jusss> hoxily: class a: def __foo(self): pass     class b(a): pass   c=b()     c.__b__foo() 还是c.__a__foo() ?
<jusss> hoxily: 老外给的答案是 a.__foo(c)
<jusss> ji
<jusss> jiero: 你现在在山东老家？
<jiero> jusss: 恩。
<jusss> jiero: 在家做什么？赶快回白澳念个大学吧
<jusss> 每次看欧美的恐怖片，里面全是大学生，各种幸福生活，
 * jiero 痛打 jusss
<jiero> jusss: 你傻缺。。。电影才几分钟
<jusss> 多p呀 drug呀 各种幸福
<jiero> jusss: 看电影的傻瓜。。。
<hoxily> jusss: csdn文章审核半天，贴paste给你，http://paste.ubuntu.com/10594318/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<jusss> hoxily: 以后可以贴github呀…
<jusss> hoxily: csdn竟然打不开，你竟然还用… 我中电信，csdn经常打不开
<hoxily> 坑
<jusss> hoxily: github不仅能贴文字还能贴图片
<jusss> hoxily: 这是java吧？
<hoxily> 对
<jusss> …你连java都会
<yunfan> jusss: 研究这种东西就跟研究回字的四种写法一样
<jiero> yunfan: 谁说只有四种写法。我们都可以写异体字了。现在。
<jusss> yunfan: 那就是都是可以的？
<jiero> yunfan: 只要全文都是异体，就能明白哪些结构变化。
<yunfan> jiero: 我是说他讨论那些很无聊
<cherrot> OSX下怎么查看CPU info ?
<tryit> .
<gebjgd> tryit, 踹i它
<tryit> gebjgd, 加班呢？
<gebjgd> tryit, 今天是周六
<tryit> gebjgd, 所以没说是上班啊
<gebjgd> tryit, 万恶的资本主义不加班
<tryit> gebjgd, 我在写L7-filter的工作原理……
<gebjgd> tryit, 那是什么东西
<tryit> gebjgd, iptables/netfilter的插件
<gebjgd> tryit, 高手
<tryit> gebjgd, 对着代码写呢，完了还得fix bug，不知道啥时候才能搞定bug
<tryit> gebjgd, 现在这玩意儿没人维护了
<gebjgd> tryit, 你是sa
<tryit> gebjgd, 码农……
<gebjgd> tryit, 自己的兴趣？
<tryit> gebjgd, 工作……
<gebjgd> tryit, 可怜的娃
<tryit> gebjgd, 当然也是兴趣所在……呵呵
<tryit> gebjgd, 很享受啊，能学到不少东西
<gebjgd> tryit, 我是说周末上班
<tryit> gebjgd, 感觉无所谓啊，在家也是自己看，单位环境还好点，效率高
<onlylove> tryit: 你想看在哪都能看下去
<onlylove> tryit: 像我这种整天只想着怎么偷懒的，哪里都看不下去
<tryit> onlylove, .
<onlylove> tryit: 原来有说在闹市看书的，我估计我在那看不下去
<tryit> onlylove, 书店
<tryit> onlylove, 图书馆
<tryit> onlylove, 单位都不错
<onlylove> tryit: 你去西单图书大厦逛逛就知道那地方和闹市差不多
<gebjgd> tryit, 今年多大了
<gebjgd> tryit, 有女友没
<onlylove> gebjgd: 人是高管，不需要女友
<gebjgd> onlylove, 高管周末都去嫖娼了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 谁在单位待着
<onlylove> gebjgd: 切，你等看aron他们看见他，是不是都喊拜高管
<tryit> ...
<gebjgd> tryit, 湿茎 湿茎
<onlylove> gebjgd: 偶尔休息下，调剂下，每周嫖太累
<gebjgd> tryit, 高管好
 * onlylove 成功黑掉 tryit
<alvin_rxg> 诗经诗经
<happyaron> tryit: 拜见高管
<happyaron> onlylove gebjgd ^^
<gebjgd> tryit, 高管
<gebjgd> tryit, 高管给介绍个工作吧
<gebjgd> tryit, 要求不高 月薪4w就行
<gebjgd> tryit, 13个月工资
<kandu> tryit: 拜高管
<kandu> happyaron: 拜哈皮
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<gfxmode> 睡了4个小时，出去吃饭
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 考虑买什么显卡呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以前的6670有问题了
<yanbo_> h264 中profile_idc idc是什么 意思 啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: linux 的话，单显卡的就行了，别多显卡
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我现在是觉得笔记本的多显卡的管理太麻烦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是用单卡
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: intel > (nv/amd)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是觉得a卡靠谱 不然l4d都跑不动
<alvin_rxg> 14d?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是为了抽游戏
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: phoronix 看看评测呗
<alvin_rxg> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/2m5ibr/how_wide_is_the_gap_between_amd_open_and_nvidia/
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_gpus_high514
<alvin_rxg> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_gpus_dec1412
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 低端差不多，高端的 nv 好
<wdu> 清华同方锋锐Ｓ５上网本安装ubuntu要怎样升级硬件？
<alvin_rxg> 笔记本除了加内存还能怎么“升级”硬件？
<gfxmode> alvin_rxg: 换CPU
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不爱n卡啊
<alvin_rxg> :-/ 都到换 cpu 的份了，我是建议换笔记本
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 评测结果你是看到了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 而且我现在对a卡很满意  我现在就是用apu抽的dota2
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 别先入为主，看别人哪个评测好久哪个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd:  我买电脑不管哪个牌子的，只管哪个设备给的数据好看
<wdu> 硬盘可以升级
<gebjgd> wdu, 什么配置
<gebjgd> wdu, 用linux为什么需要升级
<wdu> 好像有个网卡是可以拆的，不知道有没集成别的东东在上面
<wdu> 麒麟系统有点卡
<gebjgd> wdu, 病  用什么unity
<gebjgd> wdu, 上lxde
<wdu> xubuntu还可以
<alvin_rxg> 感觉系统“有点卡”，那一般是 cpu 和显卡了。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 玩个游戏都不高兴…… http://goo.gl/ZWgB1y
<alvin_rxg> moba 一个人技术再好也没用，队友跟不上
<wdu> lxde,是？？
<alvin_rxg> wdu: 一个桌面环境 http://lxde.org/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 750没有了 只有750ti和r7 260x
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 的评测
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你就看最高的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么最高的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的预算是100欧元左右
<alvin_rxg> 好吧…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电脑都是2011年装的了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/qs7pih
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还是限定一下 4G 显存的 http://goo.gl/XFQAhO
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 4G没用
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 抽steam上的游戏  1920x1080 够了 都调低
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<wdu> alvin rxg,那个版本好一些？
<gebjgd> wdu, ubuntu你换个lxde就行了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 貌似你买电脑/配件的预算都不大够买新的。。。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 呼叫 ^k^ ...
<gebjgd> happyaron, 100欧元买个显卡什么不是新的
<gebjgd> happyaron, 台式机是我2011年装的
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我又不是超级玩家  显卡必须r9
<microcai> gebjgd: 玩家不需要 4k 。 普通用户才需要支持 4k 输出的
<microcai> gebjgd: 尤其是文字工作者
<gebjgd> microcai, 我不需要4k啊
<microcai> gebjgd: 那你是玩家啊
<gebjgd> microcai, 玩家需要300欧的显卡
<gebjgd> microcai, 我不是
<microcai> gebjgd: 玩家不需要 4k , 有  4k 的性能不如提高 1080p 的帧数。 这才是玩家的逻辑
<gebjgd> microcai, 没钱买4k的显示器  有那钱我直接买显卡了
<microcai> gebjgd:  4k 很便宜了现在。
<gebjgd> microcai, 不便宜
<gebjgd> microcai, 没用
<gebjgd> microcai, 我又不在家里
<gebjgd> microcai, 我又不在家里办公写代码
<microcai> gebjgd: 呵呵， 640k 内存足够了。超过  640k 没用。
<microcai> gebjgd: 你是玩家，玩家又不写代码
<gebjgd> microcai, 对  c++没用  c就够了
<gebjgd> microcai, XD
<gebjgd> microcai, 你什么时候会去爱java c#
<microcai> gebjgd: 他们没 GC 的时候
<wdu> 有没有哪位大神有最基础的代码资料，菜鸟学的
<jusss> onlylove: 明天醒了记得上线
<onlylove> jusss: 噢，好，只要我10点之前起得来， yunfan 说他也来
<jusss> onlylove: 我后天早上的火车，终于能回家了
<onlylove> jusss: 诶，在北京感觉如何？还有都去哪里玩了
<yanbo> h264 profile_idc level_idc中的idc代表什么呢/
<jusss> onlylove: 故宫 颐和园 圆明园 王府井
<onlylove> jusss: 好吧，还算成
<dchxcrow> 有没有人研究过h264呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 其实有时间可以逛下南锣鼓巷和烟袋斜街，虽然那边商业化严重的厉害，好在房子都是老建筑，至少老建筑的样子
<jusss> onlylove: 发现实在没啥玩的，故宫就是几个破房子
<onlylove> jusss: 就是看房子啊……
<onlylove> jusss: 钟表馆珍宝馆去了没
<onlylove> jusss: 别说你没买套票
<jusss> onlylove: 没
<onlylove> jusss: 恭喜你白去了一次
<onlylove> jusss: 故宫那两张小票绝对物超所值
<jusss> onlylove: 都不知道有这样的地方
<onlylove> jusss: 对了。那个进门以后不远的宫殿，里面有书画的，去没，里面有个80寸的清明上河图
<onlylove> jusss: 据说那个触摸屏啥的是微软技术
<onlylove> jusss: 微软亚洲研究院
<jusss> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> jusss: 如果不去那俩地方，能看的，大概就那个地方和后花园了
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，你真的白去了一次
<onlylove> jusss: 浪费钱
<jusss> onlylove: 我想看皇上住的地方
<onlylove> jusss: 傻，那种地方会给你看？
<onlylove> jusss: 妃子住的地方都不完全开放，还皇帝
<onlylove> jusss: 看看乾清宫外面和坤宁宫就好了
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉故宫好小，想象中的故宫应该比现在大10倍才对
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，还小，我上午开门排队进去，到出来下午一点半
<onlylove> jusss: 你是不是就走了一条直线
<onlylove> jusss: 我当时好奇，去的时候能转的地方都转过了
<jusss> onlylove: 本来也就一条直线
<onlylove> jusss: 肯定不是，进门就要去看那些画
<onlylove> jusss: 然后再回中轴
<jusss> onlylove: 那个不叫清明上河图吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我去的时候就是清明上河图
<jusss> onlylove: 我看到那个文化展里那个图被分割了，是很长，但是好像不叫清明上河图，
<onlylove> jusss: 现在换了我不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 不是分割的，一个80的触摸屏
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 不过可以拖，一屏显示不全
<jusss> onlylove: 我看的是实体画
<jusss> onlylove: 我去时没有见这个
<onlylove> jusss: 那可能改了？谁知道呢，反正去过一次觉得亏大了
<onlylove> jusss: 还不如花20逛一次北海
<jusss> onlylove: 天安门城楼也没登上去
<onlylove> jusss: 你要喊同志们好么
<jusss> onlylove: 北海的白塔都不让上又啥逛的
<jusss> onlylove: 我没去景山公园
<onlylove> jusss: 白塔要花钱好像，我忘了，反正我倒是对那个没兴趣
<jusss> onlylove: 一进故宫就看到了北海的白塔和景山的那个亭子
<jusss> onlylove: 我想上塔看看
<jusss> onlylove: 去颐和园，发现有个塔竟然没在颐和园里，而在那个山上，就又没上成
<jusss> onlylove: 那个破佛香鸽竟然要收门票，就也没进去看
<onlylove> jusss: 现在不要钱的和尚庙不多
<jusss> onlylove: 后来又去了次鸟巢水立方，感觉水立方真的是又挫又小，门票还要80就也没进去看
<onlylove> jusss: 那两个地方你在外面看看就好
<onlylove> jusss: 就是体育场
<jusss> onlylove: 关键是在外面看也感觉水立方就行个塑料袋，丑爆了
<onlylove> jusss: 还是个方形的塑料袋
<jusss> onlylove: 对头!
<onlylove> jusss: 水立方要晚上开灯看还有点意思
<jusss> onlylove: 北京的旅游景点发现没一个好看的，长城还没看过，枫叶香山也没看过，其它的还不如去王府井转一圈好看
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，王府井有毛好看的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我明天凌晨才到  不要指望明天吃饭
<onlylove> jusss: 香山还不是时候
<yunfan> onlylove: 我公司搬到朝外soho了
<yunfan> jusss: 你回家了  ？
<onlylove> yunfan: 靠，灰机么
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 每次都提醒吊胆
<jusss> onlylove: 我去王府井玩那次还逛了次苹果店在里面玩了会13寸的mba，找了半天找不到bash，后来搜了一下原来叫"终端"
<longteng> 北京我就去过一次，没怎么看就跑了
<jusss> yunfan: 还没回，后天早上的火车，
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，你是不是傻，没用过中文linux，中文linux都叫终端
<onlylove> jusss: 要不你俩时间拖延下？下午啥的，晚饭提前点，然后加一次夜宵 cc yunfan
<longteng> 中文任性。。
<onlylove> jusss: mba有毛好玩的
<jusss> onlylove: 好
<yunfan> jusss: 为毛回家
<jusss> yunfan: 没找到活
<onlylove> jusss: 过手N台MBA和MBP，没感觉
<yunfan> jusss: 难 他后天早上就跑路呢
<yunfan> jusss: 怎么会找不到  你家是哪里的
<onlylove> 跑就跑吧……
<jusss> yunfan: 河北邢台
<jusss> yunfan: onlylove 明天下午吃也行，
<jusss> yunfan: 你到时能睡醒吗？明天下午
<yunfan> jusss: 明天下午我还在黄山呢 我明天24点才到帝都
<yunfan> 那还是飞机不晚点的情况
<jusss> onlylove: 我一直都是xterm的，从来没用过"终端"
<jusss> yunfan: 那好吧
<yunfan> 河北的回去也没意思 不如留在帝都继续找
<onlylove> yunfan: 擦，那和后天有区别……
<jusss> 想回家待2天，再回来找
<yunfan> onlylove: ]
<jusss> 在北京租房子是个问题
<yunfan> jusss: 回家吸点霾 加点暗黑能量？ 还是帝都的雾霾太淡 不合你口味
<jusss> onlylove: 你住的小旅馆每月多少
<yunfan> jusss: 弄个帐篷 去天桥下住 很划得来
<onlylove> yunfan: 他家近，面试约推迟几天就好
<onlylove> jusss: 1500
<onlylove> jusss: 你要租房用不了那么贵，还有网
<yunfan> onlylove: 以前有地下室是真不错
<onlylove> yunfan: 那地方潮
<jusss> onlylove: 我前天面试了一个初创公司
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在也有，不过不好找
<onlylove> jusss: 怎么说的
<yunfan> onlylove:  少多了  清理过几次
<onlylove> jusss: 我不建议你去初创，坑太多
<jusss> onlylove: 老板说有china unix资深斑竹白金什么的带
<onlylove> yunfan: 清理不净的，代价太大，如果真的干净了，很多人要被迫离开
<onlylove> jusss: ……
<jusss> onlylove: 周一还要电话面试我
<jusss> 感觉超不靠谱
<longteng> 哈哈
<jusss> onlylove: 一个老旧的商务楼，70平左右，桌子上空的连个纸都没有，这就是我去面的那家初创公司
<jusss> onlylove: 要找bash开发
<onlylove> jusss: 你看过挖坑巨作ABS没？
<longteng> <jusss>公司做什么的
<onlylove> jusss: bash不适合做大项目，不适合做商业项目
<onlylove> jusss: 那本书说的很明白了
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是现在少多了
<jusss> onlylove: 3年前就下了这本书，从来没看过
<onlylove> jusss: 看前言就行
<yunfan> onlylove: 我倒是建议他去初创的 这样各个方面都懂了
<onlylove> yunfan: 坑太多了
<longteng> 关键看业务
<onlylove> yunfan: 我面试过不少初创
<yunfan> onlylove: 高手都是从坑里爬出来的
<longteng> 业务不靠谱，初创就是坑
<onlylove> yunfan: 技术坑里爬出来还好，关键是
<yunfan> jusss还是喜欢钻研的人 适合去
<jusss> yunfan: 那个初创要搞openwrt然后偷别人家的wifi密码贡献出来给别人用
<yunfan> jusss: 直接暴力破？
<onlylove> yunfan: 问你几个问题，你都答上来，然后一句，你回去等消息吧
<onlylove> yunfan: air-ng之类的
<jusss> yunfan: 应该不是，
<onlylove> yunfan: 我的第一个想法
<longteng> 估计跟hi-wifi一样的东西
<yunfan> jusss: 没必要直接破  360和小米都有共享wifi的  你只要分析下他请求 找到那个入口 就可以去他们那抓数据了
<longteng> 还是找个大公司先练练技术靠谱
<jusss> onlylove: 我做地铁时，发现耳朵被气压 压的难受，这正常吗
<onlylove> jusss: 6号线？
<yunfan> 大公司哪里有技术给你练
<yunfan> jusss: 不正常
<jusss> longteng: 大公司不要我呀…
<onlylove> yunfan: 我坐6号线也不舒服
<jusss> onlylove: 4号线
<onlylove> jusss: 那就不知道了，我坐4号还好，就是4号线司机是新手
<longteng> <jusss> 不缺人肯定不要，如果缺人，哪都要的
<onlylove> jusss: 火车启停的时候丫的晃悠的厉害
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是气压没那么叼  坐飞机才有那感觉 地铁也没那么快
<jusss> 只要是地底下的，越下，越快，耳朵能感觉到外部的气压 压耳膜
<onlylove> jusss: 大公司其实怎么说……你真心想学技术，还是靠谱小公司
<yunfan> onlylove: 司机根本不用控制  我见过司机看报纸的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不，4号和其他的不一样，4号是京港地铁
<longteng> 其实不好说
<longteng> 看人的
<onlylove> yunfan: 其他的是地铁公司
<longteng> 小公司不靠谱的比较多
<yunfan> jusss: 想学技术还是小公司  但是你那个搞openwrt的没啥意思
<yunfan> onlylove:我又不是没坐过  4号线那么多服务人员 不知道他们开支如何
<onlylove> longteng: 大公司只能学一小部分技术，而且出错可能性小
<longteng> <onlylove>技术都是假的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你坐过就该知道4号线晃悠的厉害，我在中关村上班，每天2号和4号切一下，很明显感觉二号稳当
<longteng> 关键看你符不符合社会需求
<onlylove> longteng: 那我们还是搞超级水稻吧
<jusss> yunfan: 嗯，我也没对这个公司抱什么期望，现在就像回家待两天
<yunfan> onlylove: 那可能是控制程序的问题
<yunfan> jusss: 我知道你练的是黑魔法  需要暗黑能量补充
<onlylove> yunfan: 给我的感觉就是4号是人开的……
<longteng> <onlylove>超级水稻也不一定符合社会需求
<onlylove> yunfan: 虽然知道是自动开
<onlylove> longteng: 超级水稻绝对符合需求
<jusss> yunfan: 4号线的确晃悠厉害
<longteng> <onlylove>你能做到第一么？
<onlylove> longteng: 民以食为天
<yunfan> jusss: 控制程序做得不好呗
<yunfan> 其实车子都有轨道的 我真不知道司机要怎么开
<longteng> <onlylove>你有资源去做吗
<onlylove> longteng: 说的好像你做别的就能做到第一了
<jusss> onlylove: 2号线分什么内环 外环 把我搞糊涂了
<onlylove> longteng: 你做别的有资源么
<onlylove> jusss: 一样的
<longteng> <onlylove>至少能找到自己的竞争优势
<onlylove> longteng: 呵呵，你想多了
<onlylove> jusss: 内外环，是指的方向
<jusss> onlylove: 我上次去朝阳区做过一次4号倒2号倒8号倒15号
<onlylove> jusss: 一个是clock-wise，另一个是conter-clock-wise
<yunfan> onlylove: 你别管他那么多
<onlylove> jusss: 你去望京？
<onlylove> jusss: 15号我很少坐，那车发车次数太少
<yunfan> onlylove: 这次来我要带地铁卡了
<jusss> onlylove: 去朝阳区安利路
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个有有效期，我记得两年
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道哪里……
<onlylove> jusss: 总之15号线……每一站都很远
<yunfan> onlylove: 不会吧  我在帝都住了5年呢
<jusss> yunfan: 你要长住北京了？
<yunfan> jusss: 没有  就来一趟公司
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得有那么回事
<yunfan> onlylove: 估计是两年不用就作废吧  我的卡肯定用两年了  但是上上次我来还用过  所以间隔没有两年
<onlylove> yunfan: 是两年不用作废，我刚没说明白
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得是从上一次充值开始
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是说，如果你今天充值，然后两年之内没继续充值，就注销
<yunfan> onlylove: 那还好 我最多一年
<jusss> onlylove: 现在据说电信运营商有黑名单
<yunfan> 我去年来过帝都几次 机场线总是要充值的
<jusss> 我想停了一张联通卡，我怕合约期没到
<jusss> 移动的网竟然不能用ss，这次回去就把移动停了
<jusss> 我看了下tdd的介绍，发现tdd依然是个废
<jusss> 在火车上移动的tdd还是个废，还是fdd好使
<yunfan> jusss: 为何不能用ss 我怀疑是你那个地址又问题
<gebjgd> jusss, 因为很多地方给封了
<jusss> yunfan: 我用联通的上就没问题，移动的就不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看来是不能买r7 260x 据称效果很惨
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看来只能750或者750ti了
<gfxmode> Linux平台：utorrent客户端下载才有速度，transmission、rttorrent都没速度
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 瞎说
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 我这里transmission一直有速度
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 我刚试了3个，都没
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 我向来用raspi下载
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 反正24小时开着
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 我这边transmission、rtorrent半小时内都找不到Peer，只有utorrent找到了
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 牛B，给你raspi配的什么电源适配器？
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 2a
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 用了4年了这类东西
<jusss> 睡觉去
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 一开始用的是dockstar
<jusss> onlylove: 明天上午记得上线
<jusss> 各位晚安
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 你用utorrent不就行了
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 高端。我前面用的手机充电器给raspi供电，连续运行几天后充电器爆了
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 嗯，已换utorrent
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 你用的什么充电器啊
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 天朝的出品的？
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 诺基亚手机配的充电器，还有一个USB-Hub配的充电器；2个都给raspi供过电，都坏了
<gebjgd> gfxmode, utorrent竟然不开源
<gebjgd> http://freealternativegames.blogspot.de/2012/03/free-gta-games-original-and-clone.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Free alternative games: Free GTA games (original and clone/alternative), download now! (@ blogspot.de)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还不趁现在出去玩玩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没钱，没法玩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等你有面试的时候可以去顺便坐车转转去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 傻  面试的时候车费报销的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦，问题是还没有面试
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 多发啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是和你说了 100份起
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 等周一周二 bewerbungsfoto 有了再投
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都是自己照的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 穿着正装拍的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么要穿正装
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不然怎么叫 Bewerbungsfoto 啊…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 人家是要码工 不是项目经理
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无所谓的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还是稍微正式点，面试什么不都要正装么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的简历都不是正装
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 面试的时候是需要穿正式些
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 初次之外没了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 主要就是给他们的感觉是你重视面试而已
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是其实他们真的想要你  你光着屁股都可以
<alvin_rxg> 那 bewerbungsfoto 也需要正装的呀。。
<tiejohn2015> :)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正我的照片就是普通照片
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近steam上一堆Linux游戏
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-15
<Guest54638> ÓÐûÓÐÈË£¿
<Guest54638> kubuntuÎȶ¨Âð£¿
<jusss> onlylove: 醒了没，我在往那走，2小时后到
<onlylove> jusss: 我看YY小说来着……
<onlylove> jusss: 没事，我这边离得近
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么小说
<onlylove> yunfan: 玄幻修真的，你知道那种剧情不靠谱又臭又长的那种
<jusss> onlylove: 那你还看
<onlylove> jusss: 打发时间
<jusss> onlylove: 看尘缘吧，写的还不错
<jusss> onlylove: 烟雨江南 尘缘
<sar`> 你m恩好
<sar`> 你们好
<bestucan> 你好
<bestucan> 俺们很好
<sar`> 请问ubuntu好还是debian好
<yunfan> onlylove: 知道 不靠谱还看
<onlylove> sar`: fedora好，赶紧来这边，丢了ubuntu
<onlylove> yunfan: 改不掉坏习惯啊……
<sar`> onlylove: 好
<onlylove> yunfan: 虽然能猜到剧情，但是还是往下看
<onlylove> yunfan: 靠，这东西写那么长，比古龙能扯
<bestucan> sar`：要看哪个更适合你，我是刚开始用ubuntu，后来顺手了就换debian了。
<sar`> bestucan: 哦
<sar`> bestucan: 一定很有经验吧
<bestucan> sar`：因为一直课业很忙，所以虽然用linux的时间长但学习的还不是很深。
<microcai> 不得不再次吐槽 ubuntu 的包太旧了
<sar`> bestucan: :-D
<microcai> ubuntu 发布的时候就已经过时了
<bestucan> sar`：如果做学术研究，往debian那靠。如果以后想靠linux赚钱，就往redhat那靠。:-D
<kandu> sar`: 都好，频道里既有 cd(canonical developer) 又有 dd(debian developer), 出问题可以骚扰他们。然后等个十天半月或者几年的，他们就能帮你解决啦
<sar`> bestucan: :-D
<sar`> kandu: :-D
<kandu> sar`: 还可以求教 microcai 博士。他能立马帮你解决问题，顺便再附送几个新问题给你 XD
<sar`> ByeBye - 约会去
<bestucan> `````
<bestucan> 有女朋友的人竟然用linux
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> 儿子已经在打酱油的路过
<bestucan> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<bestucan> 没摸过女生手的路过
<sar`> bestucan: 直接模胸
<bestucan> sar`：。。。。。。。。。。你多大了，那么开放，，，不，是奔放
<sar`> bestucan: 18
<bestucan> sar`：你现在该忙着高考吧
<bestucan> sar`：还有空摆弄linux
<sar`> bestucan: 去穿越
<microcai>  you might find that stable contains old versions of packages. However, they have been tested in and out.  One can confidently say that the packages do not have any known severe bugs, security holes etc.
<microcai> 不知道 debian 对旧软件的自信是怎么来的。。。。
<bestucan> sar`: ？穿越
<sar`> bestucan: 火线
<bestucan> microcal：稳定
<bestucan> sar`：你的青春年华还真放荡不羁
<sar`> bestucan: :-D
<sar`> ubuntu怎么安装桌面呢
<bestucan> 自带的就有桌面
<sar`> ubuntu的桌面看起来挺有趣的
<sar`> bestucan: ...
<bestucan> :sar`
<bestucan> sar`:咋啦
<sar`> bestucan: 下次我再装
<sar`> bestucan: ubuntu的桌面叫什么名字呢
<bestucan> sar`：unity
<sar`> bestucan: 哦
<bestucan> sar`：原来是gnome
<sar`> bestucan: 怎么用apt装的n额
<bestucan> sar`:sudo apt-get install gnome
<bestucan> sudo apt-get install gnome
<sar`> bestucan: sudo apt-get install unity吗
<bestucan> sar恩
<sar`> bestucan: :-
<jusss> arch or debian吧，fedora有次装发现没法分区
<jusss> onlylove: 我有次装fedora，发现没法分区都
<hoxily1> jusss: 有没有看过Linux内核源代码？
<jusss> hoxily1: 没
<iMadper> happyaron: libstdc++的bug报哪里?
<gfxmode> 好久没运动了 从南山骑车到福田 气喘吁吁的
<gfxmode> 香港反水客后 几乎没人去香港 现在通关最多只要5秒
<happyaron> iMadper: glibc
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂.
<happyaron> microcai: 对新软件更没信心而已
<cherrot> happyaron, 拜美帝首壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 我又不在美帝，更没有你壕
<cherrot> 谁有养鱼经验。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子让你养鱼了？
<iMadper> happyaron: 会用cmake嘛?
<happyaron> cherrot: 哪个妹子让的？
<happyaron> iMadper: 会皮毛
<iMadper> happyaron: 怎么指定 -stdlib=libc++ ?
<happyaron> iMadper: CFLAGS
<happyaron> CXXFLAGS
<happyaron> 嗯
<iMadper> happyaron: 修改cmakelist.txt?
<happyaron> iMadper: y
<cherrot> happyaron, 没有妹子才养鱼
<happyaron> cherrot: 你不是入了江西妹纸么
<happyaron> cherrot: 或者是在妹子之间操劳过度，养鱼换换心情？
<iMadper> happyaron: set(CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS "${CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS} -v -stdlib=libc++ -std=c++11")   <-  这样?
<cherrot> happyaron, 江西是咋出来的。。
<happyaron> iMadper: y
<happyaron> cherrot: 你自己说的啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 不起作用啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 从没说过。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: #ubuntu-cn.01-24.log:16:39 < cherrot> happyaron: 手上有江西萌妹纸了
<cherrot> happyaron, 。。。。。。。。。。。好吧。。。。。。我是说手上~~
<happyaron> iMadper: C和CXX都要设置
<happyaron> cherrot: 手上和入了是啥区别
<iMadper> happyaron: 啊? 我这里只有c++代码啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 以及后面语法对不对不晓得，set(CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS )倒是对的
<happyaron> iMadper: 我都设了反正……
<iMadper> happyaron: cflag怎么选择libc++... c的又不用链接到c++库...
<happyaron> iMadper: 没用的就自动忽略了
<happyaron> 无害lol
<iMadper> .. ...
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒首壕妹子壕不说话了，艾玛
<cherrot> happyaron, 再买加热棒呢  鱼快冻死了
<happyaron> ...
 * cherrot 某宝搜加热棒看得我脸红心跳好开心
<gfxmode> 電影販 :《星際穿越》藍光出了！可以洗版了。去年熱度最高的科幻電影，豆瓣評分9.1，IMDb評分8.8。度盤：http://t.cn/RwDJsuS
<alvin_rxg> Title: 星际穿越 【微信公众号：电影贩】_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制 (@ baidu.com *FROM* t.cn)
<jusss> 人呢
<sulit> 早
<sulit> 大家
<sulit> iMadper, 还有其他萌的妹子吗？
<gitzhu> hi, i install fcitx-googlepinyin , but i donot know how to start it , pls help me
<iMadper> gitzhu: which distro you are using.
<sulit> iMadper, 他是中国人
<iMadper> sulit: 然后呢?
<sulit> iMadper, 没有输入法，所以用英语
<iMadper> sulit: 怎么了?
<sulit> iMadper, 然后现在就在折腾装输入法了
<sulit> iMadper, 事情就是这样的
<gitzhu> centos 7
<sulit> iMadper, 他用的centos
<sulit> iMadper, 你可以指点
<sulit> iMadper, 我用的少
<iMadper> gitzhu: have you ever using fcitx before install fcitx-googlepinyin?
<gitzhu> havenot
<sulit> gitzhu, 我感觉有点冷
<iMadper> gitzhu: so you need setup fcitx first.
<gitzhu> i have installed the fcitx
<iMadper> gitzhu: install it now. (- it's odd. Fcitx should be required when you install fcitx-googlepinyin)
<gitzhu> iMadper, sorry i donot understand your point just now
<gitzhu> iMadper, i have installed the fcitx
<iMadper> gitzhu: Oh. So setup it's env now.
<sulit> gitzhu, 就是你装google拼音前，得有小企鹅
<gitzhu> sulit,  you de
<sulit> gitzhu, 那就接着sudo yum install fcitx-[tab]
<sulit> gitzhu, 看有google拼音吗？
<iMadper> gitzhu: have you exported the ENVs?
<iMadper> gitzhu: I mean IM_module
<sar`> sulit: 太邪恶了
<sulit> 我先歇会，有大神在
<sulit> sar`, 有吗？
<sar`> sulit: 我用ubuntu
<sulit> sar`, 我用debian
<sar`> sulit: centos略过
<sar`> sulit: 很好
<gitzhu> iMadper,  i add the mosquito repo
<sar`> sulit: debian VS ubuntu谁赢
<sulit> sar`, 没有输赢
<sulit> sar`, 喜欢哪个用哪个
<sulit> sar`, 又没人拦着
<sar`> sulit: 360装了吗
<iMadper> gitzhu: have you exported the ENVs?
<sulit> sar`, 那玩意太高端，不会
<gitzhu> iMadper,  no , how to do it
<sar`> gitzhu: 你用的什么桌面
<gitzhu> gnome
<iMadper> gitzhu: simply export *IM_MODULE as fcitx in your profile.
<iMadper> gitzhu: googole it and you will find the guide.
<bestucan> iMadper: How can I use google in China
<sar`> bestucan: I can't
<sar`> bestucan: you can't
<sar`> bestucan: :-D
<bestucan> sar`::'(
<bestucan> the great fire wall
<sulit> fuck GFW
<iMadper> bestucan: I have a simple proxy tools will help you.
<iMadper> bestucan: https://github.com/hamo/fwall/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* hamo/fwall · GitHub (@ github.com)
<sulit> 译为翻墙行吗？
<sulit> 对啊，kk好久不见了
<iMadper> bestucan: Please kindly let me know if you meet any bugs with it.  ;-)
<sar`> iMadper: This webpage is not available.
<bestucan> iMadper: Thank you! I wonder whether should I pay for that proxy?
<sulit> what？
<bestucan> iMadper: of course;-)
<iMadper> bestucan: The software is free. However you need a VPS to deploy it. I'd provide a free vps when I have time.
<bestucan> sar`: It's available. I got it
<sulit> github能吧
<iMadper> sar`: So you can't visit github?????
<sulit> 我他妈看得懂，不会说
<iMadper> sar`: it's odd. GFW won't block github.
<bestucan> iMadper: Thanks a lot!
<sar`> iMadper: :'D正在打开
<iMadper> sar`: Please check it with your isp
<iMadper> :-F
<iMadper> bestucan: np.
<sulit> 好了
<sulit> 看来大家也累了
<MeaCu1pa> ，
<jusss> hoxily: 今天见到onlylove本人了
<jusss> hoxily: 感觉比我还年轻
<hoxily> jusss: 是吗
<hoxily> 贴下照片看看
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯，他31了，我25了，我感觉他比我还年轻，没照照片
<jusss> hoxily: 你多大了
<wdu> lxde有没初学者版本，如何ＵＳＢ安装
<wdu> ３２位镜像
<hoxily> jusss: 1991年5月20日
<jusss> hoxily: 我比你大3个半月
<hoxily> (⊙o⊙)…
<hoxily> 我小学只有5年级
<hoxily> 然后就是6年制了
<jusss> 我上学晚，我7岁才上学前班
<cat`> hello
<cat`> 你们好
<cat`> cat .bash_profile
<woody> 有妹子吗
<woody> 我是男人
<iMadper> ...
<yanbo> 有人搞过h264没？
<sulit> iMadper, 好
<sulit> iMadper, 商量个事
<iMadper> sulit: ?
<sulit> iMadper, 就是能不能在你那插件的验证程序上加上我名字这个字符串
<iMadper> sulit: 啥?
<sulit> iMadper, 我是不是想多了
<sulit> iMadper, 就是 求个帽子
<iMadper> sulit: 帽子? 找大op要.
<sulit> iMadper, op是谁？
<iMadper> sulit: 你看看频道的founder
<sulit> iMadper, 大op
<sulit> iMadper, 好吧
<guest100> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<yunfan> iMadper: s谁是 founder?
<iMadper> yunfan: 忘了怎么查了, 你搜下吧去
<yunfan> 莫忽悠
<cat`> 你好
<kandu> yunfan: /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-cn
<kandu> 原来悦姐才是大 boss
<cat`> 有人会编程吗
<kandu> cat`: mno2
<kandu> cat`: ray
<cat`> kandu: 你呢
<kandu> cat`: 不会
<cat`> kandu: 你是做什么工作的呢
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 以前的 founder 不是 BlueTraveler 么？
<kandu> alvin_rxg: founder 可以转的
<kandu> cat`: 织羊毛衫
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 原来一直没看过，不知道历史
<cat`> kandu: 你是大肚婆吗
<kandu> alvin_rxg: founder 似乎只是 founder 权限
<alvin_rxg> kandu: founder 就像 root ..
<kandu> cat`: T_T
<cat`> int 是什么
<cat`> 有人会编程吗
<alvin_rxg> integer
<cat`> 有人会编程吗
<cat`> integer 是什么
<alvin_rxg> integer
<alvin_rxg> /ˈɪntɪdʒə(r); `ɪntədʒɚ/
<alvin_rxg> n (mathematics 数) wholenumber (contrasted with a fraction) 整数（fraction之对）
<alvin_rxg> *1,
<alvin_rxg> 2 and
<alvin_rxg> 3 are integers; 1/3 is not an integer. 1、2、3是整数, 1/3 不是整数.
<alvin_rxg> cat`: 学编程，数学和英语不能缺
<cat`> :'D
<cat`> alvin_rxg: 要求数学和英语什么级别呢
<alvin_rxg> cat`: 没有具体的量化的标准的。按我的观点，高中数学是至少的，英语怎么的也得大学四级
<cat`> :'D
<cat`> :'(
<alvin_rxg> cat`: 至少能看懂英文的 manpage 吧
<alvin_rxg> terminal 输入  man ls  <== 这个要能看得懂
<cat`> alvin_rxg: 工作能拿到多少钱呢 至少
<alvin_rxg> cat`: 标准的，至少 5k
<cat`> alvin_rxg: 想学编程
<cat`> alvin_rxg: :
<alvin_rxg> cat`: 如果你是没有数学，也没有英文的，纯码农，3k
<cat`> alvin_rxg: :'o
<alvin_rxg> cat`: 有了这个基础，然后离散数学，方法论，图论，什么的加上去，10k 有戏
<cat`> alvin_rxg: :'o
<alvin_rxg> cat`: 等好多数学学完了，再来个哲学，100k 有戏
<cat`> alvin_rxg: :'o
<alvin_rxg> cat`: 当然，说起来都简单，做起来太难了，像我这样，每天玩一两个小时的游戏，这时间省下来，就可以自学好多数学了
<cat`> alvin_rxg: 好啊
<MeaCu1pa> ...
<alvin_rxg> cat`: 你现在马上要学编程的话，那就抓好英文和基础编程，然后其他的补上去
<alvin_rxg> MeaCu1pa: 别打扰我忽悠人
<cat`> alvin_rxg: 好的
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<cat`> alvin_rxg: 哪个老板好呢
<alvin_rxg> ...
<knownbad> 怎么连 troll 都上了？
<happyaron> 啊尼玛
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见主席
<yunfan> kandu: 最近在搞什么研究呢
<kandu> yunfan: 我哪能搞研究，也就学点基础知识
<kandu> yunfan: plt 和 ml
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-14
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 有在宏基笔记本上面安装成功过的吗？详情见帖子  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476488 我的宏基本上，安装完系统，就是不能启动，别给我说怎么在笔记本上安装linux需要注意的那些！ 我在本本上，ubuntu，mint，arch，都安装成功，就是debian安装完了启动不了
<^k^>  ─> ！修复grub-efi都不行，特来请教各位大神指点下！ 也别叫我用其他的发行版，我习惯用deb …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<fengxx> 我在ubuntu-mate中安装了一些应用程序，然后删除，但是在应用程序栏目还是有程序的标志，请问这个图标怎么删除？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问如何删除任务栏图标？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476492 我在ubuntu-mate中用wine安装了qq国际版，觉得不好用然后删除wine， 结果qq的程序标志还在应用程序栏，请问这个图标怎么删除？ zz: fengtou — 2016-03-14 9:47
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 能不能让各个工作区相互独立?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476494 我用的是unity桌面，现在有四个工作区，当我在第一个工作区打开火狐后切换到第二个工作区，在第二个工作区点击火狐后并不是在第二个工作区打开一个火狐，而是跳回第一个工作区的
<^k^>  ─> 火狐。 找了半天也没有找到设置的地方，请问如何能让各个工作区相互独立？即在新工 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何让各个工作区之间相互独立？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476495 我用的是unity桌面，现在有四个工作区，当我在第一个工作区打开火狐后切换到第二个工作区，在第二个工作区点击火狐后并不是在第二个工作区打开一个火狐，而是跳回第一个工作
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 求助！Ubuntu15.10 server 版怎么设定固定ip地址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476496 想在仅主机模式下设定固定ip。已修改interfaces 文件，但是重启网卡后不能获得配置的ip地址，求助 zz: 默ljh — 2016-03-14 10:30
 * lainme 早上好
<harajuku> roylez: 你作为C射的人 为什么在用Mac?
<roylez> harajuku: 别以为穿了马甲我就认不出你来了，蛋蛋
<harajuku> roylez: 你买了alfred的powerpack?
<roylez> harajuku: 嗯
<harajuku> roylez: mac实在太难用了 nnnd
<harajuku> roylez: 壕
<roylez> harajuku: 智商堪忧
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
<roylez> lainme: 去哪国了啊
<lainme> roylez: 回老家
<roylez> lainme: 毕业了？
<lainme> roylez: 是
<\u> harajuku: 蛋蛋？
<roylez> lainme: 可算毕业了。我IRC问同样的问题都问到手指头出茧了
<harajuku> \u: RR?
<harajuku> roylez: 流氓
<\u> harajuku: 你好像很要出没了
<\u> 很少
<harajuku> lainme: 去哪建设国家了?
<roylez> harajuku: 听说贵司上市你分了一大笔钱？
<harajuku> \u: 过上了苦逼的码农生活
<harajuku> r
<lainme> harajuku: 在西安建设西部
<\u> Database Kernel Engineer
<harajuku> roylez: 还不知道啥时候上市, 有点期权而已
<harajuku> \u: 然
<roylez> harajuku: 见面分一半啊。我请你吃羊腰子
<onlylove> lainme: 恭喜毕业欸
 * roylez 重启进 Mac
 * harajuku lunch
<onlylove> harajuku: 当当你慢点吃饭，给我内推个职位呗
<\u> http://www.yingjiesheng.com/job-002-230-061.html
<ubrl> \u: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<roylez> lainme: 工作了没？
<onlylove> \u: 你这是给谁准备的……internship
<\u> onlylove: 随便看看……
<onlylove> \u: 工作8年的实习生要不？
<lainme> roylez: 工作了
<roylez> lainme: 就在西安？高校？
<\u> onlylove: ……你咋还在实习
<onlylove> \u: 没啊，问题是你这job是internship啊……
<\u> onlylove: 我只是在看蛋蛋的新公司……随便翻番
<onlylove> 不知道中软国际下午会给我电话不……
<onlylove> 说起来，那个职位……鸡肋
<leon_e> 啥公司
<\u> https://www.zhihu.com/question/21383951 有好多
<ubrl> \u: ⇪  哪个求职网站（app）最靠谱？ - 招聘 - 知乎
<leon_e> 拉勾吧
<leon_e> 中软好像外包的活比较多？
<onlylove> 中软和中软国际是两回事
<onlylove> 当然，中软国际也是外包
<leon_e> 这样～
<roylez> harajuku: http://jandan.net/2016/03/09/gay-tax-cut.html 蛋友们，欢呼吧
<ubrl> roylez: ⇪  搞基成本高，专家呼吁给基佬“减税” - 同性恋 - 煎蛋
<harajuku> \u: 要来我司么?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 还没邮件?
<iMadper> harajuku: 等我这两天忙完了给贵司推荐人哈
<harajuku> iMadper: 吼啊, 和我一样职位的也要一个
<iMadper> harajuku: 这个频道里有大牛啊
<iMadper> harajuku: 但是你没有我这种猎头的慧眼
<iMadper> harajuku: 看不到.
<iMadper> harajuku: 平分是吧? 我要到简历发给你.
<harajuku> iMadper: 童叟无欺
<iMadper> harajuku: 赞.
<iMadper> harajuku: jd给我呗.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6247.html 什么都像 : 凯莉因为患了牙病,医生建议她换一副假牙。等换好以后,凯莉拿着镜子左照右照,很不放心地问医生:"医生,我的假牙装得好吗?"    医生高兴地回答道:"好极了,你又可以像以前那样无所顾忌地大嚼东西了。""不,我关心的是
<^k^>  ─> 不是它看起来像真的一样么?"医生说:"非但看起来像,就是痛起来也像真的一样。"      …
 * iMadper 想辞职专心做猎头
<luobo>  哪个域名提供商比较靠谱？
<iMadper> luobo: dot.tk
<luobo> iMadper: 谢谢
<iMadper> luobo: 免费的.
<iMadper> luobo: 我一直用.
<iMadper> luobo: dns托管到别家了.
<luobo> 免费的啊
<luobo> iMadper: 好，我先看看
 * harajuku afk
<onlylove> iMadper: 你在嘲笑adam么……
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥???
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 对啊
<iMadper> onlylove: harajuku 眼瞎
<iMadper> onlylove: 都不知道频道里谁适合去他公司.
<lainme> roylez: 西工大
 * onlylove 又申请猫猫的工作了……
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice 能否彻底关掉侧边栏？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476498 mint 17.2，OL 4.4 我想彻底关闭侧边栏，因为不喜欢第一附件所示图标。视图-侧边栏 取消掉，但是打开导航工具栏或者样式工具栏，它还会出现！我习惯4.3版本，就是第二个
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有没有彻底屏蔽广告的浏览器插件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476499 浏览器里的AdBlock插件在屏蔽广告时，并不是像我最初想的那样：不下载广告性质的页面元素，从而达到屏蔽的效果 实际是，所有页面元素依然会通过浏览器下载下来，只不过，AdB
<harajuku> lainme: 东大?
<onlylove> harajuku: 你是不是岛国呆傻了，你咋不说早稻田呢
<harajuku> onlylove: 西安的一个地名, 叫东大, 西工大的新校区
<onlylove> harajuku: 难道我呆傻了，我没去过啊，我怎么想到的是东京大学
<harajuku> onlylove: =,=
<iMadper> onlylove: =,=
<iMadper> onlylove: 帽帽很容易进去的现在.
<iMadper> onlylove: 投他们的虚拟化测试.
<onlylove> iMadper: 你忽悠，接着
<iMadper> onlylove: 不信你问首席
<harajuku> iMadper: 求去 求double cc ooOO_OOoo
<onlylove> iMadper: 上次kvm就把我直接拒了，状态是 not consider
<iMadper> harajuku: 你来帽帽没问题, double就算了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 你问首席咯
<onlylove> iMadper:  harajuku double有问题，我应该没问题的，我double了也就半狗多那么一点
<harajuku> onlylove: 求去 求double
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 求去 求double
<onlylove> harajuku: 你一秒200K的，你double了，猫猫就没钱给别人了
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席啊，你司那个technical support应该不会拒绝我吧，毕竟不需要知道啥分页分段内存
<iMadper> onlylove: 那个support估计比qa难.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不然我早就去了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 靠，不是吧！
<iMadper> onlylove: 我家去那边不用倒车, 我特别项目...
<iMadper> 特别想去
<iMadper> onlylove: support在芳草地, 羡慕啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 里面俩qa的，一个support的，然后剩下的都是internship
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<onlylove> iMadper: 芳草地？朝阳公园？
<iMadper> onlylove: 东大桥.
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，那就是了
<iMadper> onlylove: 特别喜欢芳草地啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记错了，我记得在世贸天阶那边
<iMadper> onlylove: 帽帽在芳草地是个美女前台啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 离天阶很近额的
<onlylove> iMadper: ……
<onlylove> iMadper: 光能看，而且你有妹子了
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁说光能看的
<iMadper> cc MangHuoEr
<onlylove> iMadper: 还能调戏？
<iMadper> onlylove: 可以借来用一下啊
<onlylove> ……
<iMadper> onlylove: 都啥年代了
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • aria2c+uGet 下载磁力链接和种子文件速度都为0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476500 我的环境如下： ubuntu-mate系统， uGet为最新2.0，网络为电信拨号光纤100M，通过光猫到路由再到PC机。 目前已经安装curl+aria2c+uGet2.0，已经打开uGet使用curl和aria2c的插件选项，但
<^k^>  ─> 是下载磁力链接和种子文件速度都为0。 请问还需要如何设置？ zz: fengtou — 2016-03-14 13:4 …
<iMadper> onlylove: 你思想还这么落后
<onlylove> iMadper: 和年代啥关系……
<onlylove> iMadper: 前台不就是摆着看的花瓶么
<iMadper> onlylove: 时代在召唤
<iMadper> onlylove: 青春的活力
<iMadper> onlylove: 你懂不懂啊?
<luobo>  我懂
<onlylove> iMadper: 你还记得广播体操的名字……
<luobo> 这是操的名字
<onlylove> iMadper: 我现在只是想跳出外包圈
<iMadper> onlylove: 投帽帽吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 问问首席, 虚拟化四个组里面哪个离职的最多
<onlylove> 我前同事说我做过informatica，应该很多人要
<iMadper> onlylove: 投了就能去.
<luobo> 如果买域名，什么域名提供商靠谱
<biubiubiu> luobo: name.com
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是……我已经投了那个support了
<luobo> biubiubiu: 好的
<onlylove> iMadper: 虚拟化四个？
<onlylove> iMadper: kvm openshift，还有啥？
<iMadper> onlylove: openshit不是虚拟化!!!!
<iMadper> onlylove: virt-tools之类的吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 那openstack？
<iMadper> onlylove: openstack也不是
<onlylove> iMadper: virt那不还是kvm嘛
<lainme> harajuku: 是，每天往返4个小时来吹秦岭的冷风
<onlylove> iMadper: 我原来在centos上折腾kvm，死活不行，然后装了virt以后立刻ok，简直了
<lainme> harajuku: 台式机还不能上网
<harajuku> lainme: 请允悲
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 刚睡醒
<onlylove> iMadper: 系统启动时候的那安装界面死活不对付，我也不知道少装了啥，反正装了virt以后就好了
<harajuku> iMadper: 前几天给RH support打电话报case, 说了半天netlink getaddrinfo recvmsg, 那边不懂装懂了半天让跟网页上写清楚
<lainme> luobo: 要便宜就是NameSilo
<luobo> 谢谢lainme姐
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 上班时间睡觉，这好待遇
<onlylove> lainme: 你现在在用手机？
<lainme> harajuku: 不过东大已经今非昔比了，不再是荒地了
<lainme> onlylove: 笔记本可以。。。
<onlylove> lainme: 笔记本可以，3G？
<onlylove> lainme: 还是蹭的无线
<lainme> onlylove: 连学校的无线网。。。不要问我为什么是这样
<onlylove> 我需要给智商充值去了
<iMadper> onlylove: virt是virt. kvm是kvm.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我只是说下我遇到的事情，装好gnome，然后yum group install kvm，然后创建虚拟机，然后启动画面不正常，死机，然后装virt，好了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我也知道那是两回事
<iMadper> gnome不是有个box吗
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以我理解不了
<iMadper> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Boxes
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GNOME Boxes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iMadper> 貌似没有人用诶
<lainme> iMadper: 我用过，挺好用的
<luobo> boxes要被人用，还得做些细节
<luobo> 感觉缺些东西
<luobo> lainme: boxes是调用的qemu吗？
<lainme> luobo: 好像是
<luobo> lainme: 那前端给人的印象不太好，连配置都不好改
<onlylove> 所以我的问题是，如果没装X的server，kvm用啥管理
<lainme> 命令行可以吧
<onlylove> 等下试试去……
<onlylove> 不对……虚拟机……
<onlylove> 算了……
<MangHuoEr> linux 下有啥好办法同步 ipod 么
<yuning> MangHuoEr, gtkpod?
<MangHuoEr> yuning: gtkpod 和 rhythmbox 都可以识别，也能读到 ipod 里面的音乐，但是在 pc 上删除或者添加音乐之后，同步不过去
<yuning> MangHuoEr, 那就不了解了, 很久以前用 gtkpod 还是可以同步的, 这几年没再试过了
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 换个正常的播放器吧.
<a1phago> /dev下的文件是系统启动时自动生成的吗？
<a1phago> chroot时mount -o bind /dev ./dev会不安全吗？
<iMadper> a1phago: 没啥不安全的
<a1phago> iMadper: 如果不bind /dev的话，能在chroot环境里生成/dev下的文件吗？
<iMadper> a1phago: 不能.
<a1phago> iMadper: 如果想搭建chroot jail的话，是怎么做的
<iMadper> a1phago: jail是什么.
<a1phago> iMadper: 监狱？
<iMadper> a1phago: chroot监狱是什么意思?
<iMadper> a1phago: 我不知道你到底想做什么.
<a1phago> iMadper: 搭建个chroot环境，在里面运行些程序，如nginx之类的，但又不想影响到外面的系统
<iMadper> a1phago: 哦. 为啥不用docker.
<a1phago> iMadper: 还没尝试， 听说过 docker和 lxc, systemd-nspawn怎么样？
<iMadper> a1phago: nspawn我还没试过. 看起来也是个container啊
<a1phago> iMadper: bind /dev时可以大部分文件只读，少数文件可读写吗？
<iMadper> a1phago: 不能.
<iMadper> a1phago: 但是你可以对文件做bind.
<iMadper> a1phago: bind不一定要对目录的. 你对单一文件做bind, 然后单独设置权限应该是可以的.
<a1phago> iMadper: 就是先bind整个/dev,然后再单独bind /dev下的某个文件？
<iMadper> a1phago: 恩, 我是这么想得. 虽然我没试过.
<iMadper> a1phago: 如果不行的话, 你就挨个bind每个文件, 写个脚本也不难做到.
<a1phago> iMadper: /proc /sys这两个里面的文件是在系统启动时生成的吗？ 删除里面的文件会对下次启动有影响吗？
<iMadper> a1phago: 你删除一个试试看, 压根儿就删除不了啊
<iMadper> a1phago: 是自动生成的, 每次启动都会在内存里重新创建, 不用担心.
<a1phago> iMadper: 那/dev里的文件呢？如果删除，对下次启动有影响吗/
<iMadper> a1phago: 不会.
<a1phago> iMadper: /dev里的文件也是启动时生成的吗？
<iMadper> a1phago: 这个都是启动的时候发现了有xx设备然后根据预设的脚本去mknod的.
<iMadper> a1phago: 每次启动都会检查的, 别担心.
<a1phago> iMadper: 那这样的话，chroot进的系统，和当前运行的系统，有什么区别吗？ /proc /sys /dev都一样， /usr /bin不一样，有什么是当前运行的系统能做而chroot里做不了的呢？
<iMadper> a1phago: 重启.
<iMadper> a1phago: chroot环境不让重启.
<iMadper> a1phago: 你这个问题太宽泛了, 我也回答不上来.
<a1phago> iMadper: 还有其它的吗？比如调整内核参数什么的？
<iMadper> a1phago: chroot环境下可以调整的
<iMadper> a1phago: 你这个问题太宽泛了, 没法回答
<a1phago> iMadper: 那也就是说我可以同时运行多个发行版，但都只用一个内核，是吗？
<iMadper> a1phago: 可以.
<a1phago> iMadper: /目录必须装分区里才能启动吗？可以装分区的某个目录里吗？就是可以启动chroot里的系统吗？
<onlylove> a1phago: /proc和/sys的内容都是在内存里，根本不在硬盘上……话说你不准备下一局，在这问chroot做啥
<nyfair> Error (429) This account's links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled!
<nyfair> 艹蛋，哪个sb说dropbox好用的
<nyfair> 他妈的和g婊drive一样坑
<nyfair> 我钦定在ubuntu论坛推荐国外网盘的都是傻逼，你们说吼不吼啊
 * harajuku dropbox用户路过...
<onlylove> nyfair: 不好，因为国内的并没强多少
<onlylove> nyfair: 今天 harajuku 在，赶紧，使劲喷
<iMadper> nyfair: 今天 harajuku 在，赶紧，使劲喷
 * onlylove 刚刚拒了中软国际的小丫头
<iMadper> dropbox终于知道要从python转到go了...
<iMadper> onlylove: 什么, 你拒了人家小丫头??? 作孽啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 夕甲甲一桶浆糊
 * iMadper 期待OMR发力.
<onlylove> iMadper: 没办法啊，我不想去外包啊
 * iMadper 越来越讨厌开源/社区/upstream.
<onlylove> iMadper: 她一个没准刚毕业的小姑娘，哪里知道外包水多深
<onlylove> iMadper: 我只关心你讨厌lennart不
<iMadper> onlylove: 不讨厌.
<onlylove> 这不科学！
<iMadper> onlylove: 这都是真正解决问题的人.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不像一帮sb, 天天抱着什么unix哲学当挡箭牌
<onlylove> nyfair: 你看，又一个，赶紧给他上课
<iMadper> onlylove: 你个人电脑用不用
<iMadper> onlylove: 三大坑现在都很好用.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我除了用systemctl poweroff别的还真不用
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实sudo poweroff也没啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 你有systemctl还不是在用systemd?
<iMadper> onlylove: PA呢?
<onlylove> iMadper: 靠，debian要默认，我有办法？
<onlylove> iMadper: pa又不能当饭，不装一样用
<iMadper> onlylove: debian要用systemd难道不是寡头们投票的结果?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没问不装能不能用, 而是问你用不用
<onlylove> iMadper: 不用
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> iMadper: 改天装gentoo去，事情真多
<onlylove> iMadper: oss挺好玩的
<iMadper> onlylove: oss你debian/arch也可以装啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 没别的意思，gentoo用的不是systemd
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<iMadper> onlylove: systemd有啥不好?
<iMadper> onlylove: 启动快, 功能全.
<onlylove> iMadper: 关机快，启动并不快
<iMadper> onlylove: 启动不比sysv快?
<iMadper> onlylove: 启动项多了, 互相依赖多了之后
<onlylove> iMadper: 机械盘没感觉，我又不装啥软件
<onlylove> iMadper: 你装啥软件，需要一堆启动项
<iMadper> onlylove: 我一堆服务自己写service扔到systemd了.
 * harajuku lennart神教好
<nyfair> onlylove: 那个风俗店控我已经懒得喷了，有啥意思
<onlylove> iMadper: 我也就调整下亮度，环境，扔到wm的启动文件里面就行
<onlylove> nyfair: 让你喷的不是风俗店控，是另一个
<nyfair> onlylove: 还有啥？
<onlylove> 那个说systemd 启动快功能全的，你别说你ignore了
<nyfair> onlylove: 反正windows和mac开机都比kde plasma快，所以systemd肯定很烂
 * onlylove 觉得现在lisp如果能一桶浆糊最好不过了，省的这边各种吵
<leon_e> gentoo的openrc也很慢
<leon_e> 可能是我网络服务挂多了
<onlylove> 要不是手机屏小，输入不方便，我倒是觉得PC没啥存在必要了
<onlylove> 你们还在吵
<onlylove> 每天开电脑，不就是聊天，吵架，看电影玩游戏么，手机一样做
<leon_e> 用手机编译内核或者Android内核试试
<onlylove> 我还在用电脑的原因就是屏大，有键盘
<nyfair> android的dll hell太恐怖
<leon_e> :P
<onlylove> leon_e: 你用PC编译？你机房里面的server是做啥的？
<leon_e> 不是所有公司都有机房的
<onlylove> leon_e: 这频道的，手里一般少说4台双路服务器
<nyfair> 话说，用wine做mingw64的pgo优化是不是反而会有反效果
<onlylove> leon_e: s390x这种，也经常见
<onlylove> nyfair: 大概可能
<onlylove> leon_e: 你放着这么大规模计算资源不用，去用PC？
<nyfair> leon_e: build.opensuse.org
<leon_e> 你们手里看起来都是资源丰富呢
<onlylove> 当然了，现在离职了，啥都没了
<onlylove> 问题是，我也不编译内核，默认的够用
<onlylove> 编译内核也就是刚学的时候，那时候还折腾发行版
<onlylove> 后来嘛……默认就好
<leon_e> 我是嵌入式的，经常会又一些驱动、裁剪、RT的东西，定制的东西比较多
<leon_e> 编译配置Kenel就比较多
<onlylove> 哇，嵌入式……算算我上一次搞，嗯，9年前了
<leon_e> 在Gentoo安装或者内核更新（特别是无线驱动）时也会需要配置编译
<leon_e> 大坑吧～
<onlylove> gentoo啥不编译……
<leon_e> 为了低碳远离gentoo
<nyfair> 尼玛，我的手机可以硬解h265 10bit，却硬解不了h264 10bit
<leon_e> 因为懒，还在gentoo...
<nyfair> 彻底被行业放弃了啊
<nyfair> 然而动画基本全h264 10bit
<onlylove> nyfair: 买买买，换换换
<nyfair> 再过几年，等x265成熟了，会不会有人重新rip老番啊
<leon_e> 你想多了
<nyfair> onlylove: 这又不是买能解决的
<nyfair> onlylove: 目前硬件层面就没解决方案
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛, h265的专利费这么高, 会不会有其他解码做替代啊
<nyfair> iMadper: daala vp9
<iMadper> nyfair: 还有雷神?
<nyfair> iMadper: realnetworks不是号称重新出山了么
<iMadper> nyfair: 不过Thor的完成度不高啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 恩, 这个我也发现了.
<iMadper> nyfair: 要搞rmhd.
<lainme> onlylove: 模拟的时候调试和小算例都是用pc跑
<nyfair> 讲道理，rmvb领先行业至少5年吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 但是rmhd什么都没放出来吧?
<iMadper> nyfair: rmvb的压缩收费吧?
<nyfair> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 我记得早些年rmvb在linux上都没有合法可用的解码器?
<iMadper> nyfair: rmhd现在只知道有这么个名字, 连个demo都没.
<iMadper> nyfair: 也不说价格.
<nyfair> iMadper: 跟h264一样的
<nyfair> iMadper: 格式本身有专利而已
<nyfair> iMadper: 编解码器都开源的
<iMadper> nyfair: 恩, 那么版权费怎么收?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 安装peridigm遇到问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476501 小弟初学者，win7系统，然后用硬盘装的ubuntu15.10系统。 现在在ubuntu上装peridigm软件。前面先预装了mpich-3.2，boost-1-60，hdf5-1.8.16，netcdf4.3.3.1，zlib1.2.8，trilinos。最后装的peridigm。前面的程序包都是在
<^k^>  ─> 网上找到方法用prefix的路径安装的。最后的peridigm基本安装官网方法安装的。https://peridig …
<nyfair> iMadper: 人家有官方rmvb解码器，开源厨高贵不肯用而已
<iMadper> nyfair: 就是那个 Real Player Golden 10?
<nyfair> iMadper: 不知道，关心收费干嘛
<nyfair> iMadper: 反正个人都是免费的
<nyfair> iMadper: 编码器是helix producer啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 不是啊, 商业使用之类的啊
<iMadper> nyfair: h265的问题不就是商业使用的版权费太高了吗...
<nyfair> iMadper: 那种事情找你们法务啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 不是我要用, 我只是想知道rmhd或者Thor能不能抢占h265市场.
<nyfair> iMadper: h265现在还没市场呢，你在乎啥
<nyfair> iMadper: 你管子用了？
<iMadper> nyfair: 有啊, 咋会没有.
<iMadper> nyfair: pt已经能拉下来h265的片子了啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 哪个网站用了
<nyfair> iMadper: pt算个屌
<iMadper> nyfair: pt才有用.
<nyfair> iMadper: 以前pt还一堆xvid的，事实呢？
<iMadper> nyfair: 这倒是.
<nyfair> iMadper: 讲道理，动画界都看不起pt那群傻吊rip
<nyfair> iMadper: 那群傻吊喜欢拿新的工具配合上世纪的思路
<iMadper> nyfair: 我到是不关心这些.
<iMadper> nyfair: 如果youku之类的有, 我宁愿看youku
<iMadper> nyfair: 但是, 很多找不到, 没办法, 就需要pt了.
<nyfair> iMadper: http://dom3.github.io/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: HASH特征码-磁链转换
<nyfair> iMadper: 先用g婊搜下，然后用这个偷种
<nyfair> 都他妈反智，都什么年代了还用bt这种大老粗，不怕被条子抓？
<iMadper> nyfair: 哟.
<iMadper> nyfair: 不怕啊, 我在国内啊.
<iMadper> nyfair: 又不是在美帝.
<nyfair> iMadper: 那就度婊盘
<iMadper> nyfair: 那个也在用啊
<nyfair> 115离线下载
<nyfair> ucweb离线下载
<nyfair> 360离线下载
<iMadper> nyfair: ucweb  离线, 第一次听说, 试试看.
<iMadper> 360的不好用.
 * harajuku flash快去死
<iMadper> harajuku: 说是这么说
<iMadper> harajuku: 但是国内网站还是坚定的只支持flash... 怎么破...
<nyfair> iMadper: 你管那个逗逼干嘛，就一个直播功能就能把html5黑到死
<iMadper> nyfair: 哪个?
<nyfair> iMadper: 风俗店啊
 * iMadper 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<nyfair> 反正flash和html5都是破烂，两害相权取其轻，还是flash好
<nyfair> 天天都有逗逼说flash又曝出新漏洞了，然而隔壁html5的websocket提权貌似到今天还没修复
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: momo
<iMadper> harajuku: momo
<nyfair> 我只知7年前，无论firefox3.6还是opera9，大小都不超过10M，现在的浏览器么，呵呵
<nyfair> 当然，你们要说adobe逗逼，那我是绝对支持的
<nyfair> flash那么好的东西，交给阿三去维护，呵呵
<nyfair> Opera|Opera 12.00 正式版下载_太平洋下载中心
<nyfair> 下载地址   大小: 9.41 MB
<nyfair> Opera
<nyfair> 大小：52.4M 版本：32.0.1948.25
<nyfair> 你们猜解压出来相差多少
 * harajuku flash快去死
<leon_e> quit
<nyfair> 这年头，上到3a大作，下到网游垃圾，一大堆都用flash做的ui，反观html5，找个像模像样的游戏demo都得去那些学教程的网站
<onlylove> harajuku: 你安心做底层吧，app层，你喷不过牛牛的
<nyfair> onlylove: 好无聊啊，老司机一起来玩游戏
<onlylove> nyfair: 玩啥，我这几天戒游戏，学python找工作
<nyfair> onlylove: 民科有啥好学的，ruby js钱多
<nyfair> 出去说自己全栈工程师
<harajuku> 不喷 就是表达看法而已 谈笑风生
<onlylove> nyfair: ……
<nyfair> onlylove: 当过hr没
<onlylove> harajuku: 以前技术不咋样的时候，做的游戏反而很耐玩，现在技术好了，画面也好了，然后一年一作，水的很
<onlylove> nyfair: 没
<nyfair> onlylove: 这年头连js语法都没背熟，就写过点jquery，就敢开20k
 * harajuku 不会js
<onlylove> nyfair: 靠，我管人要8，是不是傻了
<nyfair> 来当运维，我开20
<nyfair> 牛牛技术我信得过
<nyfair> onlylove: 更神奇的是那种jquery菜逼要是只开15k就会被哄抢
 * harajuku 不会jquery
<onlylove> 这年头钱真的不是钱了……听说魔都房子都8W一平了
<onlylove> 我要赚钱回家买房！
<nyfair> harajuku: 有啥难得，你只要知道$("#xxoo")=documents.getElementById('xxoo')就会jquery了
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 这感觉好熟悉
<harajuku> nyfair: 哦 那我会了
<onlylove> 为毛有selenium的感觉……
<nyfair> onlylove: 会了selenium自然就会了
<nyfair> 下班下班
<roylez> iMadper: 求猫猫工作
<gsb> exit
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Debian 经常出现DNS不可用的故障，怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476504 eth0用的是DHCP，可以自动获取IP地址，但DNS老是出错，ping不通DNS地址，如ping debian.org是无反应。 执行ifconfig eth0 dhcp就会提示：dhcp: Host name lookup failure zz: okudayukiko0 — 2016-03-
<^k^>  ─> 14 18:27
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • pdf公式字体问题的一个解决方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476505 在ubuntu14.04中，如果安装了symbol.ttf字体，所有基于poppler的pdf阅读器的公式有时会显示不正常，就像 这样 ，一个解决办法就是删除symbol.ttf，但是这样wps中的公式就无法正常
<^k^>  ─> 显示。另一个解决办法是 将字体嵌入pdf中 ，但这样每次下载一个都要执行修复才能查看 …
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 关于安装养鱼特效的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476507 一台已装养鱼的特效！通过http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=447224 这个贴安装的。不过那是比较早了，现在这个里面的地址链接都不行了！问如何从已安装的机子里提取出养鱼特效的相关程序！
<^k^>  ─> ！ zz: hai1212 — 2016-03-14 21:32
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 关于安装养鱼特效的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476509 一台已装养鱼的特效！通过http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=447224 这个贴安装的。不过那是比较早了，现在这个里面的地址链接都不行了！问如何从已安装的机子里提取出养鱼特效的相关程序！
<^k^>  ─> ！ zz: hai1212 — 2016-03-14 21:34
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 【Celebrate PRO 5】Ubuntu手机黑客松 - 上海站  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476510 一、活动背景： 正在预约订购中的魅族PRO 5 Ubuntu版手机即将在京东全球购销售。为了庆祝魅族Pro 5 Ubuntu手机上市，同时能让更多的开发者加入到UbuntuScope本土化开发活动中来，特别
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 【Celebrate PRO 5 Ubuntu】Ubuntu手机黑客松——上海站  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476514 一、活动背景： 正在预约订购中的魅族PRO 5 Ubuntu版手机即将在京东全球购销售。为了庆祝魅族Pro 5 Ubuntu手机上市，同时能让更多的开发者加入到UbuntuScope本土化开发活动中来
<^k^>  ─> ，特别举办本次黑客松活动，本次活动也是2016 Ubuntu黑马第一站。参加团队需要使用Ubuntu …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 【Celebrate PRO 5 Ubuntu】Ubuntu手机黑客松——上海站  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476516 一、活动背景： 正在预约订购中的魅族PRO 5 Ubuntu版手机即将在京东全球购销售。为了庆祝魅族Pro 5 Ubuntu手机上市，同时能让更多的开发者加入到UbuntuScope本土化开发活动中来
<^k^>  ─> ，特别举办本次黑客松活动，本次活动也是2016 Ubuntu黑马第一站。参加团队需要使用Ubuntu …
<tpalmerstudios> Does anyone know of Pinyin input for kmscon?
<tpalmerstudios> Are there any CLI pinyin IME's?
<tpalmerstudios> Is there any way to input chinese into a CLI program without X?
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox如何以虚拟机硬盘为单位设置IO缓存策略,而非IO控制器?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476517 VirtualBox如何以虚拟机硬盘为单位设置IO缓存策略,而非IO控制器? 主要是不想增加虚拟机的IO控制器,同时又想让不同的虚拟机硬盘文件使用不同的IO缓存策略.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 再次踏入linux  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476518 不知ＵＢＵＮＴＵ是不是有一个版本是8.04．在我的印象中，我最初用ＬＩＮＵＸ时，用的是ＵＢＵＮＴＵ8.04，只是没用心，用一段时间就放一边啦，没再搞．当时只理解了些安装过程中的最基本的东东
<^k^>  ─> ．想想自己二呀．现在扔处于基础学习中．．．立个帖子．给自己长个记性．．唉．．． …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-15
<huzoubache> 有什么方法隐藏自己的公网IP ..企业的
<huzoubache> 着急等，有什么方法或者设备能实现。隐藏自己的真实IP
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教无法连接隐藏SSID 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476520 USB 无线网卡 TL-WN725N 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 无线路由隐藏了SSID ， 始终无法链接 。开启SSID广播可以正常链接 。 Windows下正常使用 Liunx下换过几个发行办都存在同样问题 。 望
<^k^>  ─> 指点 ， 感谢 zz: Juha — 2016-03-15 9:28
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的猫猫HR欺人太甚，上次面试说QA不过就投技术支持，今天改口怕技术支持对我是折磨，丫的不愿要有的是地方，谁TM想专门进你们一个收入还不如腾讯的地方，我推掉的外包是中国移动，丫的比你差么
<Niac> 喜闻乐见
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/37272.html 软字的N种读法----有点黄哦 : 软字的n种读法----有点黄哦 语文课,老师在黑板上写下"软",然后让大家拼读 男生齐喊:日完---软。 老师说:男生发音不标准请女生补充。 女生齐喊:日完俺---软。 班长纠正说:日五晚---软。 老师不耐烦了,
<^k^>  ─> 厉声纠正道:正确的拼读应是---日五晚俺---软。
<nyfair> 傻逼
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 还没消息? 一会儿我帮你问.
<biubiubiu> 还没下完
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 早
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 工作找的怎么样了？
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 没着落，你司hr太不会讲话
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 老hr走了
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 现在这个hr毕业也才3年
<onlylove> chang wei走了？
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 她没走啊
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 她就是我说的那个
<onlylove> 那qiuying zhang什么鬼
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 好吧，这个估计是前端时间刚招的
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 来了没有几个月
 * pity 有人在 Ubuntu Server 上创建过虚拟机么？用哪个软件？KVM？
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 就这个蠢
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 好吧。。
<onlylove> pity: kvm
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 我们老板在开会，我一会问问看俺们组还要人不
<onlylove> pity: 或者你装xen也成
<pity> onlylove: 哪个好？
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 到时候再说吧，我投你司那技术支持了，大象说芳草地那个
<onlylove> pity: 我也不知道……
<onlylove> pity: 不过总觉得kvm是趋势
<pity> onlylove: 好，那就 KVM 了
<pity> onlylove: thx
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 恩，也好
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 刚听说有个和web相关的职位 是做certification的
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 啊，那是啥，我上次听说10楼有个
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 恩，就是在10F
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 不过你司网站internship太多，就看见俩不是的
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • 用ubuntu sdk官方开发工具调试golang加QML结果报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476521 16:32:20: Running command go get -d -u gopkg.in/qml.v0 package gopkg.in/qml.v0/tref: C source files not allowed when not using cgo or SWIG: tref.c golang版本1.6 ubuntu版本16.04 有和我遇到同样问题的人吗？ zz: bbskuang —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-03-15 16:34
<biubiubiu> "肮脏的py交易"
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 好吧，那你先看看芳草地的那个
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 问题是，你司啥时候给我电话，今天上午hr刚说给把简历弄过去
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 这个就不知道。。
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 这个就不知道了
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 和现在那帮HR的不熟
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 为啥要和他们熟
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 。。
<onlylove> pity: 不过你们要搞虚拟化，其实可以试下vmware esxi或者citrix xen server
<pity> onlylove: 这些都是 cli 的软件？
<onlylove> pity: 不，这些都是类OS
<onlylove> pity: 生来为虚拟化准备的
<onlylove> pity: 不过这些貌似都需要CPU支持虚拟化，不过现在应该没啥问题，如果你CPU不支持，貌似就只能在linux上装xen了
<iMadper> exsi 和 zen 叫做 para-virtualization
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果猫猫愿意和我谈薪，我要多少欸，可以msg告诉我
<iMadper> onlylove: 说了.
<pity> iMadper: 原来大神在
<iMadper> pity: 别闹...
<pity> iMadper: :P
<iMadper> pity: 啥需求?
<onlylove> 他就说要装虚拟机呢
<iMadper> pity: 哦, 那直接用virt-manager起kvm是最方便的.
<onlylove> server……
<onlylove> 应该没x吧
<iMadper> onlylove: virt没x也可以用的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 帽帽搞的东西, 主要是给server用的, 怎么可能不支持不带x的东西?
<onlylove> 这几天把自己过的黑白颠倒了……
<onlylove> 本来想离职了能过几天正常日子，结果上班才是正常的
<darkduke> hi
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  17:09
<iMadper> yuning: https://www.hackerrank.com/challenges/lambda-calculus-reductions-1
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<onlylove> 拉姆达递归？
<biubiubiu> 最终还是人没胜狗呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 4：1?
<biubiubiu> 第五局结束了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 多大事情
<darkduke> 哈哈哈哈
 * biubiubiu 什么时候人和机器下中国象棋呀？下个大家都看懂的多好
 * biubiubiu 国际象棋 围棋都有了，期待中国象棋
<darkduke> 我猜alphago用linux技术开发的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 早下锅了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 什么时候
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 浪潮天梭一敌5
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你想想天梭啥时候的机器了
<pity> iMadper: 抱歉刚没在。需求就是要在 Ubuntu Server 上搞些虚拟机
<biubiubiu> pity: 搞虚拟机是为了？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 充分利用硬件资源
<darkduke> 有人研究alphago技术背景没?
<pity> biubiubiu: onlylove 说得对
<onlylove> 技术背景?卡的蒙德搜索？
<biubiubiu> pity: 或许可以尝试下容器呀，docker啥的
<onlylove> http://python.jobbole.com/84459/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: AlphaGo背后的搜索算法：蒙特卡罗树搜索 - Python - 伯乐在线
<iMadper> pity: 哦, 那就直接virt-manager吧, 最简单.
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 其实虚拟化就一句话，穷，没钱
<darkduke> onlylove, alphago是否用了linux?
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不然性能过剩算啥，直接上新机器
<onlylove> darkduke: 用什么机器无所谓了
<onlylove> darkduke: 重要的是搜索算法
<darkduke> 哦
<biubiubiu> darkduke: 看个alphago的界面不是屎一样颜色的ubuntu吗？但是我感觉里面一定不是。。。
<darkduke> biubiubiu, 哈哈哈
<darkduke> ubuntu 早就没有黄颜色了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: ubunu现在是深紫色
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 浪潮的那个机器和这次这个alphago比，性能会差很多吗？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 差多了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这次alphago是超算集群
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 浪潮那个貌似就是main frame
<darkduke> 我要用超算模擬一下沒有XX黨的中國社會....
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 超算和大机始终没啥可比性
<onlylove> darkduke: 不用瞎想，不一定比现在强
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 浪潮是个啥公司呀？出服务器，也出数据库，还出啥
<darkduke> onlylove, 這個大大的不一定啊
<darkduke> :)
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 还有oracle和amazon，这两个公司都干啥的
<onlylove> darkduke: 看苏联
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 乌龟壳专心做数据库的，不过收购SUN之后有硬件和solaris业务，他自己有猫猫克隆版
<darkduke> 我不要做國家機器的犧牲品.....不要不要的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: amazon，我也不知道，应该是alibaba海外版
<onlylove> darkduke: 人在江湖，身不由己
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 那浪潮呢？
<darkduke> 我要用技術改變世界
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 硬件，ERP
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 浪潮本来是做电脑起家的，有ERP业务
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 浪潮集团里面的浪潮软件
<darkduke> 美劇 MR.ROBOT 有看過的嘛,強烈推薦
<onlylove> biubiubiu: http://sports.sina.com.cn/go/2006-08-02/14412373904.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 浪潮天梭迎战中国象棋大师 冠军与冠军之间的对决_综合体育_NIKE新浪竞技风暴_新浪网
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 10年前
<darkduke> 貝索斯的公司還是很強大滴....
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 歪果仁玩中国象棋吗？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 外国人玩西洋棋
<biubiubiu> darkduke: 你是台湾的吗？
<darkduke> biubiubiu, 不告訴你
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 大富翁 ？飞行棋还是连珠五子棋
<biubiubiu> darkduke: 你是ubuntu的吗/
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 外国人知道啥是大富翁？
<darkduke> biubiubiu, 否
<onlylove> biubiubiu: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1081785117
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 中国象棋人机大战--许银川 VS 浪潮天梭_象棋吧_百度贴吧
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你在学py吗？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 在学，看不下去
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 咱俩一起写个irc客户端吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 现有的挺好用的
<darkduke> py什麼的弱爆了,匯編才是王道....
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 而且我对socket没概念
<lifeAi> weechat怎么查看历史记录？
<onlylove> darkduke: 汇编什么鬼，现在流行机器码
<darkduke> onlylove, 你更屌
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你要我做产品，提需求可以，写代码有点糊涂
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 要是看看现有的代码倒是没准能看懂
<darkduke> windows 業務只佔微軟營收的%10
<onlylove> 本来微软收入大头就是OFFICE
<darkduke> 爲何office 不出linux版?
<darkduke> 邪惡的微軟
<onlylove> darkduke: 马上要出了sqlserver都出linux版了
<onlylove> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2602064
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 《仙剑奇侠传4》电视剧或将下半年开拍 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove> 毁剧不倦啊
<onlylove> 仙剑，诛仙 仙剑4
<onlylove> 这些人是傻么
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，金山的那些个程序，走的哪个端口更新的，为啥防火墙入站里面找不到！
<onlylove> 我不就是用wps写下简历么
<onlylove> 难道这东西以后也要在虚拟机里面做
<jusss> onlylove: debian能从ubuntu源里装软件吗？
<jusss> 或者反过来
<onlylove> jusss: 你会很享受的，就这样
<jusss> onlylove: 什么就这样？
<onlylove> jusss: 嘛，就是……就是死都不知道怎么死的
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.phpfans.net/ask/fansa1/9077806419.html
<jusss> onlylove: 有那么差吗？我已经很久前看到ylmf OS都是直接从debian/ubuntu源里"拿"包用的，不知道ylmf OS还活着没
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 前车之鉴－在Debian下使用Ubuntu的源[图]
<onlylove> jusss: 因为，人就是在那个的基础上改下
<gebjgd> jusss, 可以
<onlylove> gebjgd: 表坑小朋友
<gebjgd> jusss, onlylove 不就是挂么
<gebjgd> jusss, onlylove 怕啥
<darkduke> 記住,debian ubuntu 軟件大部分不通用
<darkduke> 軟件包, i mean
<jusss> onlylove: 我不怕挂，因为我说在chroot里搞
<gebjgd> jusss, 我们就是用Debian的包装在ubuntu上
<jusss> gebjgd: 可以反过来吗？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你们dpkg装的吧 cc jusss
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不是  用源
<onlylove> jusss: 依赖，嗯，依赖
<gebjgd> jusss, 为什么要反过来  我们需要稳定的发行版当build server
<gebjgd> jusss, 而不是耍猴的
<jusss> gebjgd: 老死机，我chroot进debian后，在X里发现笔记本自带的键盘触摸板不能用，但外接usb键盘鼠标都能用这是咋回事？
<darkduke> ubuntu 是gnu/linux的希望之星
<gebjgd> jusss, 死什么机？
<darkduke> fedora什麼的現在看來弱爆了
<jusss> gebjgd: 打错了，老司机
<gebjgd> jusss, 没认出来呗
<gebjgd> 装包
<onlylove> jusss: synclient好像是这个
<jusss> gebjgd: 有什么是我能在host os里能做，但在chroot里做不了的吗？ 除了关机
<onlylove> jusss: 更新，貌似有的操作会检测chroot环境
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本自带的键盘驱动怎么搞呀。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<darkduke> 樹莓3 開發板真是人類的希望
<jusss> 就那么几个目录, /proc里都是内存stuff, /sys是内核固件stuff, /dev是设备stuff,这仨都一样了，就/boot启动stuff /usr软件stuff /var stuff不一样，还有别的没？
<jusss> etc
<darkduke> ARM技術才是計算的未來
<jusss> lib
<darkduke> X86什麼的很不好
<jusss> onlylove: /opt /run /srv 这3是什么stuff
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> gebjgd: 老司机 /opt /run /srv 这3是什么stuff
<darkduke> 今天天氣不好
<darkduke> 冷空氣還未散去
<darkduke> 嗚嗚嗚
<jusss> onlylove: 我在想我可不可以装个debian然后从deepin里"拿"些软件来用
<onlylove> jusss: 自己开虚机试验，打个快照，死了就滚回去
<gebjgd> jusss, 看debian文档去  里面写的很清楚
<jusss> gebjgd: 老司机，现在老外有能意念启动键盘的设备了吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你给我点种子吧 : 小白兔和小黑兔帮一个老爷爷收萝卜,收好之后,老爷爷很高兴。 他推了一车萝卜送给小白兔,小白兔很高兴,谢谢老爷爷之后蹦蹦跳跳回家了。 老爷爷又推了一车萝卜送给小黑兔,小黑兔不要萝卜, 它说:"老爷爷,我不要萝卜,你给我点种子吧！" 老爷爷会
<^k^>  ─> 意地笑笑说:"好,把你的邮箱给我！"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 折腾一下午安装还是卡在分区不动啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476525 硬件：compaq CQ35，摘了原来的HDD，换上三星120G的SSD 因为内置光驱不读盘，接了个外置的，光盘启动安装 硬盘原有数据均不要， 测试了默认分区安装和进入TRY后手工分区安装 都会在
<onlylove> 那个不是要了种子，没等萝卜长好就饿死了么
<darkduke> back
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 【求助】联想miix2 8安装Linux的问题（显示和eMMC磁盘识别问题）探讨和解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476526 Miix2 8是32位的UEFI启动，用http://www.jfwhome.com/2016/01/04/latest-steps-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-asus-t100ta/里的方法，可以引导64位的系统。 尝试过很多版本，15.04以及
<biubiubiu> 晚上好呀
<biubiubiu> onlylove: debian的fcitx怎么是竖着输出的呀？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 改设置，就横着来了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 有个v和h
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 没找到那个设置
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 而且debian的fcitx还得装fcitx-pinyin才有拼音输入法
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 对啊……
<onlylove> biubiubiu: debian的包可以拆开你刚知道？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 人家arch的就fcitx就行，就有拼音
<onlylove> biubiubiu: debian可以光装libudev不装systemd，你arch可以？
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 新人报道  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476527 长达半年的vm操作后，终于加入ubuntu大家庭了，希望大家以后多多关照 zz: 爱linux的小红帽 — 2016-03-15 20:09
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 现在debian已经强上systemd了呀，
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 可以改的，至少我记得8可以
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 难道你装了debian然后卸载systemd吗？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你知道会有多少依赖问题吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 懒，直接装没systemd的那个distro不就完了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: debian官方有那个distro?
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 还是非官方的那个/
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 当然是非官方的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: debian-backports是啥玩意?
<onlylove> biubiubiu: debian包不是旧么，一个可以让debian用新包的方式
<wsdjeg_> 有没有人开始使用16.04呢
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我现在在chroot的debian里，现在开着2个发行版 2个Xorg 感觉真好
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ..怎么弄，，我用 debian 8.3
<biubiubiu> arch开个X, debian开个X, 同时跑2个发行版
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 你想再跑个debian还是archlinux?
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 想用chroot跑fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> 不用虚拟机
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 用febootstarp好像是这个名字
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 我看不懂文档，，
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 写个教程发上网，好不？
<onlylove> 早春的丑柑真心酸
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 我没用过febootstrap。。。我可以告诉你怎么用debootstrap，你仿照下，大概思路就是这样
<wsdjeg_> 为什么不直接装单个系统,多方便
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 好的，谢谢，
<wsdjeg_> 各个系统之间又没有什么区别
<CyrusYzGTt> wsdjeg_§ 麻烦，
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: aptitude install debootstrap; debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch amd64 jessie directory-what-you-want http://mirrors.aliyun.com/debian; 就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 用 chroot archlinux 做教程，
<wsdjeg_> 有什么麻烦的,刻U盘里,装系统也就15分钟的事情,装一次基本上可以用几年
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 主系统是 debian 了，不想再弄
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 用 chroot archlinux 做教程，
<wsdjeg_> debian太老
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: arch就太多了，你可以用arch-root装 pacstrap装 直接下archlinux-bootstrap装 太多方法了
<wsdjeg_> 还是bantu 用的方便,arch要求太高,没兴趣
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 最简单的，直接下archlinux-bootstrap.tar.gz 然后解压直接chroot进去就行了
<wsdjeg_> 我从ubuntu 6 一直用到现在的15.10
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ？ 求教程，我想在 /dev/shm 里做实验，
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: http://mirrors.aliyun.com/archlinux/iso/2016.03.01/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Index of /archlinux/iso/2016.03.01/
<CyrusYzGTt> wsdjeg_§ 我从 fedora 15到 fedora 22,,然后 debian 8.2 > debian8.3
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 看到没 archlinux-bootstrap-2016-03-01.tar.gz
<pami> 你们都是用什么桌面？
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ OK 我去试试
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome3
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 下载解压，然后mount下直接chroot进去即可
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 那么怎么像你一样用xorg
<wsdjeg_> unity
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 进去后直接startx呀
<wsdjeg_> 有没有人在用neovim?
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 或者直接Xorg :1 vt2 或者startxxxx what ever you have
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你用过xfce4没/
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 用过一段时间，咋了
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ OK。谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> .我去洗澡
<biubiubiu> onlylove: xfce4下面的那个dock是个png图片吗？最小化之后都跑panel上去了，再点那个dock完全是新开个程序
<biubiubiu> xfce4的那个dock是纸糊的吗？
<wsdjeg_> 好水 88
<onlylove> dock?
<onlylove> 我记得有个pannel啊，不记得有dock
<biubiubiu> onlylove: xfce4有个dock，但好像是假的
<onlylove> 没用过dock，就用过pannel
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我现在又换会lxde了，还尝试了下gnome3然后太多错误，在chroot里没启来
<pami> Gnome3 默认会把 ibus 给装上不？ 我这Gentoo Gnome3.18.2 以前记得把ibus给屏掉了。更新了Gnome居然又给跑出了。
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 现在除了kde还没试，xfce lxde gnome都试了
<biubiubiu> pami: 你gentoo还用gnome呀。。。
<biubiubiu> pami: 用gentoo的不都是有洁癖的吗。。。怎么还用gnome这货。。。
<pami> http://i63.tinypic.com/2d7bktw.png 最近的结果就是每全局更新系统一次，都给再给ibus给删除。
<ubrl> pami: ⇪ image/png
<pami> 以前用习惯了。就一直用着
<biubiubiu> pami: gentoo的包管理器更新时应该有ignore选项吧？
<biubiubiu> 把ibus ignore了
<pami> 以前一直用gnome2的，官方2没更新了，就用3了。
<biubiubiu> 我也用过gnome2，后来感觉3太丑了就不用了，我现在用fvwm
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你现在用啥桌面/
<onlylove> biubiubiu: ob
<biubiubiu> wqy的字体显示很模糊。。。还是宋体好，宋体很清楚
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ob是啥
<onlylove> biubiubiu: openbox
<onlylove> biubiubiu: wqy是矢量字体，宋体是点阵
<biubiubiu> onlylove: lxde不就是openbox吗
<biubiubiu> lxde的wm
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你也没开de?
<biubiubiu> onlylove: wqy开点阵字体显示会比宋体差吗?
<pami> 上一版本的好像是3.16或3.14 gnome-shell (gentoo的源码源)里面有个i18n USE  >=gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.14.3 -i18n 这样ibus就不会安装了。这次新版本 i18n USE选项都没了。。。
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 老司机,你果然是老司机,点阵字体就是清楚
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • ubuntu14.04,Mates,cinnamon怎么安装。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476528 大家好。 怎么安装，以前的ppa都没有了。。。。。。。。。 zz: shenyuzhou — 2016-03-15 21:16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于ubuntu设置网络代理的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476531 你好，我安装了一个shadowsocks-qt5，自己生成了一个PAC文件，现在火狐浏览器的网络连接设置是：自动代理配置；系统网络代理设置的也是自动代理配置，他俩都指向同一个pac文件。 请问
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ chroot好了，现在 pacman -S gnome
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 别上gnome了，我怕你报错太多
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 上个lxde或xfce这种吧
<biubiubiu> gnome太大了
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ,, 不是需要安装gnome才可以在 debian使用 archlinux的 gui??
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 我都装了，， 那么怎么卸载，，刚学会 pacman 安装，，不会卸载
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 不一定非得上gnome呀 lxde也可
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 上了，就别卸载了， startx看能开X了吗
<fishoneeyed> 太悲哀，几天没人说话
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 卸载是pacman -Rsc
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 你如果当前系统开着X，在chroot里就 startx -- :1 vt2
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ,,忘了，跟你说是正在安装 gnome,,还来得及阻止么？
<CyrusYzGTt> OK
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 安装就装吧
<biubiubiu> 报错了再卸载，然后装lxde
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 好的，
<biubiubiu> 我arch chroot进debian然后装gnome提示错误太多。。。后来还是用了lxde
<CyrusYzGTt> 我跟你相反的是 debian chroot archlinux
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么样，能用不
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ startx -- :1 vt2
<CyrusYzGTt> sh: startx: command not found
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: pacman -S startx
<CyrusYzGTt> pacman -S startx
<CyrusYzGTt> error: target not found: startx
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: pacman -S xorg-xinit
<biubiubiu> pacman 5有个非常赞的功能，就是可以搜索某个包在某个包里面了， pacman -Fs startx
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 可以了不
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 刚才黑屏死机了，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> /dev/shm。。重启后都没了，，
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 打开了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 刚才黑屏死机了，，，
<CyrusYzGTt>  startx -- :1 vt2 直接黑屏死机，，
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 开着2个发行版2个，直接切换是容易黑屏，不是死机
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 如果你是笔记本的话，盖上盖子，休眠下再打开就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ,,我是双系统 win10+debian8.3
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以尝试debian干掉X但不干掉其它，然后tty2里chroot archlinux开X
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ,,明天再试
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 不要在一个tty里尝试开2个Xorg
<CyrusYzGTt> ..好的，，明天试，我要整理思路，，
<biubiubiu> ok
<CyrusYzGTt> 感谢
<biubiubiu> hoxily: hi
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • SSH服务如何限制登录的用户使用某些功能？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476535 对于user用户，登录SSH后不可使用端口转发，而且只能访问/bin/reshell这个Shell程序，不可以运行其他程序。 对于netadmin用户，登录SSH后不可以使用某些命令（Bash Shell）。 zz: oku
<^k^>  ─> dayukiko0 — 2016-03-16 0:28
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-16
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 猢狲醉酒 : 有人买了一头猢狲,特别做了一套衣帽给它穿戴,教它学会跪拜作揖,确实像个人样。 有一人,这个人办了桌酒席请客,命令猢狲向客人行礼,蛮可爱的。 客人非常高兴,就拿酒奖励它。 猢狲喝得大醉,就把衣帽脱得精光,满地打滚。 客人大笑,道:"这猢狲不喝酒时
<^k^>  ─> 倒还像个人样,岂知喝下了酒,就不像个人了！"
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • aMule下载速度为0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476538 电信公网IP，直接apt安装aMule后，已经连续几小时下载速度为0 ，请问怎么该怎么解决？ zz: fengtou — 2016-03-16 10:18
<iMadper> yuning: http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-15-9550-laptop/pd?oc=dncwx1630s&model_id=xps-15-9550-laptop
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  XPS 15 9550 High Performance Laptop with InfinityEdge Display | Dell pp: 1779.99
<genophy> eh
<iMadper> yuning: https://www.zhihu.com/question/41415652
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  如何看待 Dropbox 从 Go 转向 Rust ? - Go 语言 - 知乎
 * harajuku 坑越来越大, nnnnd
<iMadper> harajuku: 早.
<harajuku> iMadper: 早啊, 上班了?
<iMadper> harajuku: 早就来了
<iMadper> harajuku: 我这么用功
<genophy> ...你们在哪个时区？北京时间都11：30了。。。。。。还早。。囧
<harajuku> genophy: 12点之前都是上午 有问题吗...
<genophy> harajuku,。。。。。。我知错了
<harajuku> iMadper: 最近搞什么大项目呢?
<iMadper> harajuku: 最近在学java啊.
<iMadper> harajuku: 我发现了, jvm实现真心好.
<iMadper> harajuku: 那天下载了一个skynet的性能测试
<genophy> 。。我晕，我刚从java转到html5.。。
<iMadper> harajuku: 发现还是java快.
<iMadper> harajuku: c直接oom我就不说了, go比crystal还慢, 不知道go这么多年在搞什么鬼
<harajuku> genophy: 从java转html5? 这有啥鬼关系
<iMadper> harajuku: 老司机最近写cpp呢?
<genophy> 没关系
<harajuku> iMadper: 想死
<iMadper> harajuku: 所以我写go是不是明智一些?
<harajuku> iMadper: 你移情别恋真快
<iMadper> harajuku: 我本来就不会cpp啊.
<iMadper> harajuku: 讲真, 要说喜欢呢, 我肯定是喜欢java, ruby. 但是让我写东西, 我还是优先选择go.
<nyfair> iMadper: 来加入我大生锈神教！
<iMadper> nyfair: 啥啊?
<iMadper> nyfair: rust啊?
<nyfair> rust
<nyfair> iMadper: go在windows上真是屎啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 我暂时没机会用win.
<nyfair> go编译个hello world都能编译出一坨
<iMadper> nyfair: 是啊, 蛮好的啊
<nyfair> g婊技术落后行业你又不是不知道
<nyfair> vp9现在赶上rmvb了么
<iMadper> nyfair: 我知道啊, 等clr移植完成, 我就换F sharp
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 无法创建虚拟网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476539 创建虚拟网卡时提示： 发生错误。(错误代码: 31) 虚拟网络适配器的设备驱动程序安装失败。 zz: xiaotuo801 — 2016-03-16 11:29
<nyfair> iMadper: 干嘛不自己写一门，这年头只要写个前端parser就成，后端扔给llvm
<iMadper> nyfair: 后端扔给jvm啊
<nyfair> 那直接java不就成了
<iMadper> nyfair: 对啊, 我就是在学java 啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 真快.
 * harajuku lunch
<iMadper> harajuku: 求double啊
<harajuku> iMadper: 铜球
<iMadper> harajuku: 求啊.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 紧急求助，奇怪的键盘问题，有人遇到过吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476541 平时键盘使用正常，但只要外部设备（比如外接键盘，比如vncviewer远程) 一旦连接本机，键盘立马无任何响应, 按键失效，除非用鼠标移动窗口才能恢复。举个例子，比如在offi
<^k^>  ─> ce里正在打字，一旦有远程vnc连接本机，或者插上一个usb键盘，立刻任何按键失效， zz: mi …
<lifeAi> 从github克隆下来的md文件cat\less 出现了乱码，这种情况怎么解决啊
<nyfair> 我就不懂了，为毛zip汉字编码这么简单的问题，linux一堆人搞了几年都弄不好
<nyfair> zip打开的时候就切换编码不就得了
<lifeAi> 。。。
<lifeAi> nyfair: 我现在是要用pandoc 把md文件转为 pdf,不过出现乱码啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 没人搞啊. 一堆人搞了好几年, 你说这一堆人是谁?
<iMadper> nyfair: 根本就没人管这事儿
<lifeAi> ==
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 斩斩早
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 早早早
<onlylove> harajuku: 当当壕早
<nyfair> iMadper: 搞个蛋，10行就解决的事
<nyfair> iMadper: mmdzip
<iMadper> nyfair: 但是没人搞啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛早
<onlylove> iMadper: 早
<nyfair> iMadper: 高级点再猜测下是什么编码，比如棒子的bandizip
<lainme> 下午了
<iMadper> nyfair: 我知道啊.
<iMadper> nyfair: 但是没人搞啊
<onlylove> lainme: 表在意……我只是刚开电脑
<lainme> 今天睡到了8点
<nyfair> iMadper: 所以说gbk统一全球不就好了
 * harajuku 支持UTF-8
<nyfair> 要支持也是utf-16le
<harajuku> nyfair: 要兼容ascii, 也不必在乎大小头才好啊
<onlylove> utf都到64还是128乐
 * harajuku 窃以为
<onlylove> harajuku: 一开始以为你挺聪明，后来发现不是那么回事
<harajuku> onlylove: 完全体是32, 编码到8/16 没有64 128
<harajuku> onlylove: 太好了
<onlylove> harajuku: 估计是被lenart带傻了
<harajuku> onlylove: double n
 * iMadper 笑而不语
<iMadper> harajuku: 我一开始以为你挺傻
<iMadper> harajuku: 后来发现确实傻
<iMadper> onlylove: 你看, 我比你看人准多了
<harajuku> iMadper: 太好了
 * iMadper 笑
<nyfair> iMadper: 哈哈
<nyfair> 不是我最先发现风俗店壕很傻的么
<harajuku> nyfair: 我是傻白甜, 请包养我
<nyfair> 不过人家月税万五，幸福啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 嗯，牛牛先发现的
<onlylove> lainme: 蓝莓找好工作没
<nyfair> 话说我帮人代招台湾间谍，你们谁有兴趣？
<harajuku> nyfair: 给入籍么?
<nyfair> harajuku: 你这种壕去台湾干嘛
<harajuku> nyfair: 找台妹
<nyfair> harajuku: 那你需要日本国籍，傻白甜
<harajuku> nyfair: 日本适合旅游 不适合移民 太累
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在去台湾，疯了,等大选完事，看看湾湾啥态度
<onlylove> harajuku: 你要移民日本，需要美国国籍
<genophy> 间谍有啥待遇？
<onlylove> genophy: 被折磨致死没任何赔偿
<genophy> onlylove,酷，谁去做？记得写行动日报，我看
<lainme> onlylove: 暂时找到了
<onlylove> lainme: 那也不错啊，比我现在强欸
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，买PS4要国行还是港行欸？
<nyfair> 不懂，fc之后就不碰主机了
 * iMadper 同想买ps3
<iMadper> s/3/4/
<onlylove> 突然发现和PC玩国际象棋是闲着没事浪费时间的行为……
<lainme> onlylove: 有很多闲时间再浪费掉才是终极目标
<onlylove> lainme: 我还是继续看python的tourist……
<lainme> nyfair: harajuku iMadper 养家糊口的话学什么语言好。。。
<mazhibin> php
<mazhibin> java
<iMadper> lainme: 你不是搞学术的吗?
<lainme> iMadper: 要有忧患意识，说不定就被赶走了
<iMadper> lainme: 况且我自己都养不活自己, 你问我..
<iMadper> lainme: iOS开发最近都不吃香了.
<iMadper> lainme: 要不也来java吧.
<mazhibin> 各位有什么IRC频道推荐呢？中英文都可。感觉都没人啊
<iMadper> mazhibin: #emacs #ubuntu #archlinux #ruby
<onlylove> lainme: 一定程度上讲java最保险，不过现在python也不错的样子？不过python多集中在网站开发上
<mazhibin> iMadper: 谢谢。为什么就你的昵称前面有个@呢
<onlylove> lainme: 书的话，java in a nutshell？
<lainme> iMadper: onlylove 有道理，再学点C++
<iMadper> mazhibin: @表示这个人是个傻逼.
<iMadper> onlylove: 书的话, [Functional.Programming.Patterns.in.Scala.and.Clojure(2013.11)].Michael.Bevilacqua-Linn   cc lainme
<onlylove> iMadper: 函数编程，不应该是SICP么？
<iMadper> onlylove: sicp得做题, 麻烦.
<iMadper> onlylove: 而且不实用
<onlylove> iMadper: 不做题不会啊……
<iMadper> onlylove: jvm上那么多类库.
<iMadper> onlylove: 学了基本语法之后直接拿成吨的类库用, 多开心.
<onlylove> iMadper: 难道你那本不用做题么
<iMadper> onlylove: scheme有啥? 有netty级别的东西嘛?
<onlylove> 好像没
<iMadper> onlylove: 不用啊, 一下午背下来语法就够了啊. 多简单.
<onlylove> 就一教学用语言
<iMadper> onlylove: 对啊, 学会了还得再学别的
<iMadper> onlylove: jvm上的语言好啊, 直接拥有整个java的生态环境.
<iMadper> onlylove: 就跟winphone一样, 手机好不好另说, 没有生态环境就没法用啊
<harajuku> lainme: PHP, Java
<harajuku> lainme: 这俩不愁养家糊口
<iMadper> harajuku: 现在java更广泛了...
<harajuku> iMadper: 我很想写C...
<iMadper> harajuku: ... ...
<iMadper> harajuku: 没兴趣.
<harajuku> iMadper: 因为简单, 概念少
<iMadper> harajuku: 对原始语言没爱.
<iMadper> harajuku: 自从我上次试了libmill然后发现一堆oom之后.
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 老司机，下午好
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 老司机，现在比较流行的车牌号都是啥？
<nyfair> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:123456789098765432101234567890ab
 * ooOO_OOoo 各位老司机，有没有最近想要来帽帽的
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: onlylove  ^^
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 我我我，我不会开车……
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 所以不算老司机……
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 会坐车就行
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 那没问题
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我想去.
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 我们组在招人，要不要过来
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 现在招测啥的啊?
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 要哇，你找HR把我简历要来，或者直接把job连接发来，我直接投
<onlylove> iMadper: 前两天首席说是kdump
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 什么都负责吧。  例如 dup 啥的 ：）
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你可以直接发邮件给 vivian 和我们老板 附上你的简历
<ooOO_OOoo> 错了
<onlylove> dup是啥
<ooOO_OOoo>  cc onlylove
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 我们老板刚给我说的，可以先给面试
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 我貌似没changwei邮件……有那个qiuying zhang
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: no no no
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 我私信给你
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 给什么level啊.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: senior给的了吗?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: QE
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 给不了senior啊?
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 嘛，最重要的问题……需要会啥
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我都还没混到 senior呢
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 那我要求涨薪30%不过分吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: 很过分！
<onlylove> iMadper: 你收入太高
<iMadper> onlylove: 别扯.
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 你说的对
 * iMadper 伐开心.
 * iMadper 要开始还房贷了. 求double啊. 
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 我去 求double
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我去 求double
 * ooOO_OOoo 别闹
<ooOO_OOoo>  harajuku iMadper 你们的工资那么高，double后我们老板都不干要
<NWMonster> 不如跳吧，我司大量招人，给我简历，我好赚伯乐钱
<iMadper> NWMonster: 你来我司, 内推费分你一半
 * iMadper 童叟无欺
<onlylove> harajuku: NWMonster 做安全的，赶紧去 cc iMadper
<onlylove> iMadper: 你司要夕甲甲
<onlylove> iMadper: 那么高大上的语言，玩不转
<iMadper> onlylove: 我司要c++干嘛...
<iMadper> onlylove: 除了unity那个岗位, 一版不要c++
<iMadper> onlylove: 我认识的人, 除了 harajuku 是c++大牛, 别人都不会c++的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 去c的网站，看到的职位，beijing officebase，就一个software engineer
<iMadper> onlylove: 我知道那个, 不需要会c++.
<iMadper> onlylove: 那个就是我们组.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得上次 harajuku 说自己就会shell 和c
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 求收留！
<onlylove> iMadper: 扯，你看JD
<iMadper> onlylove: 会c++有啥用?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我看过了, 实际不需要c++.
<iMadper> 不跟你们鬼扯了, 我去做performance测试了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 不要夕加加，在上面写作甚
<iMadper> onlylove: 为了显得我们nb.
<nyfair> 老司机们带带我
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果我在你司，第一件事，先把写JD的那货fire乐
<harajuku> onlylove: dup是driver update?
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: ^^
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 求收留啊
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 有成功安装acestream-player的吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476544 有成功安装acestream-player的吗？求大神指教！看球用。。。。。 zz: 牛精kk — 2016-03-16 15:11
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: en
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: harajuku 的薪资是一秒20W，你看着收留就好
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 有成功安装acestream-player的吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476545 有成功安装acestream-player的吗？求大神指教！看球用。。。。。 zz: 牛精kk — 2016-03-16 15:12
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 有成功安装acestream-player的吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476546 有成功安装acestream-player的吗？求大神指教！看球用。。。。。 zz: 牛精kk — 2016-03-16 15:14
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 老司机你最近怎么样啊 也胖了么?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 还好啊
<ooOO_OOoo> MangHuoEr: 早，老司机
<MangHuoEr> ooOO_OOoo: momo
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 听说你斩了前台
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 瞎扯
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 听说你斩了前台
<MangHuoEr> 什么啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 卧槽, 我还没出手, 你竟然先斩了...
<harajuku> iMadper: 有不错的新前台?
<FaPiao> harajuku: 我不知道, 我什么都不知道啊.
<FaPiao> harajuku: 为什么你突然说他斩了前台???
<harajuku> FaPiao: 算了, 反正已经被 MangHuoEr 斩了
<FaPiao> harajuku: 是啊.
<onlylove> FaPiao: 那天是不是说芳草地那个来着，然后没准 harajuku 记下了
<nyfair> WTF
<nyfair> 烧了
<harajuku> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我!
<roylez> harajuku: 土豪渡我
<harajuku> roylez: 我已经为澳大利亚解决了一个就业问题, 等你渡我呢
<roylez> harajuku: 把介绍费分我一半
<harajuku> roylez: 我这办公室现在俩昆士兰大学的PhD
<harajuku> roylez: 丧心病狂
<onlylove> nyfair: 有毛线好烧的
<harajuku> roylez: 还等你来北京请我和 FaPiao 呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 不把MangHuoEr烧了？
<roylez> harajuku: 帝都空气我消受不起
<harajuku> roylez: 我真心求渡啊
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win10,ubuntu引导项失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476547 进入ubuntu系统是跳出这个错误，请大神帮忙看看，谢谢~ Try (hd0, 0): NTFS5: No ang1 Try (hd0, 1): NTFS5: No ang1 Try (hd0, 2): Extended: Try (hd0, 3): invalid or null Try (hd0, 4): EXT2: No ang1 Try (hd0, 5): Extended: Try (hd0, 5): EXT2 zz: zho
<^k^>  ─> usaihua — 2016-03-16 15:19
<roylez> harajuku: devops能做？前两天刚刚有个猎头给我发个广告，11w，aws
<harajuku> roylez: 单位是什么?
<onlylove> nyfair: MangHuoEr 号称万人斩，烧之有用？
<roylez> harajuku: aud
<nyfair> onlylove: 发个照片看看
<nyfair> MangHuoEr: 发个照片看看
<harajuku> roylez: 这略低啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 发个照片看看
<roylez> harajuku: 这边工资其实都不高
<harajuku> roylez: 消费那么高的
<roylez> harajuku: 不能跟您比
<nyfair> 去年7牛那个段子你们忘了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要人发照片做啥，毕竟人都没见你
<harajuku> roylez: 给PR我就去
<roylez> harajuku: aws你行不行啊
<harajuku> roylez: 我特么正跟aws较劲呢
<harajuku> roylez: 算是在写aws的sdk
<harajuku> roylez: 跟他说 给我PR我就去
<roylez> harajuku: 行，我跟她说说
<i128j> harajuku: 行，我跟她说说
<harajuku> i128j: ni sei?
<harajuku> nyfair: 什么段子?
<harajuku> roylez: 擦 1 aud现在不到5软妹币啊...
<NWMonster> 你们都这么狠。。。伯乐费我不要了，只求找个大神过来带我
<FaPiao> roylez: 擦 1 aud现在不到5软妹币啊...
<roylez> harajuku: 还不如你现在工资高？
<FaPiao> harajuku: 还不如你现在工资高？
 * harajuku =,=
<nyfair> 人家可是不吃不喝60年，光拿死工资就能赶上盖茨老爷的金主
<harajuku> 澳洲消费太高
<nyfair> 诸君，linux下c艹下载文件用啥，我知道windows.h里倒是有InternetOpenUrl这个api
<harajuku> nyfair: libcurl, LOL
<nyfair> harajuku: 有病呢，curl太大了
<FaPiao> nyfair: poco.
<FaPiao> harajuku: 同样, 也对你这个c艹大牛推荐poco.
<nyfair> FaPiao: poco不是个画黄油cg的妹子么
<FaPiao> nyfair: 同名有啥稀奇...
<FaPiao> harajuku: 不过贵司引入新依赖需要投票吧?
<nyfair> 什么垃圾玩意，依赖有openssl就算了，还有Mariadb什么鬼
<nyfair> 还不如curl
<FaPiao> curl不依赖openssl?
<nyfair> 麻痹，windows上一行解决的事
<nyfair> 然而InternetOpenUrl只依赖msvcrt.dll，谢谢
<onlylove> 下载文件我怎么记得powershell只要一行
<nyfair> 所以说是c艹啊
<nyfair> 讲道理，curl也是一行
<nyfair> wget
<onlylove> 那什么，py有个liburl来着？发个request……
<FaPiao> onlylove: py有两个.
<FaPiao> onlylove: 这种级别的语言, 当然有built-in的工具了.
<onlylove> 所以夕甲甲，有没有httplib呢
<FaPiao> onlylove: 有, 但是不是built-in的吧?
<nyfair> 没吧，python的urllib原型不就是curl么
<nyfair> 哦，好像不是
<harajuku> nyfair: 老司机带带我!
<huntxu> libcurl很大么
<harajuku> 没有msvcrt.dll大吧
<harajuku> huntxu: 肉身在HK?
<huntxu> harajuku: 潮州
<harajuku> huntxu: 去那干什么?
<FaPiao> harajuku: 糊涂许本来就是潮汕人啊
<FaPiao> huntxu: 牛肉丸呢?
<harajuku> huntxu: 牛肉丸呢?
<FaPiao> huntxu: 帮我打十斤
<onlylove> harajuku: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47507
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Unity演示实时渲染动画《Adam》
<FaPiao> onlylove: 色情电影?
<huntxu> FaPiao: 这两天口腔溃疡还没吃到
<FaPiao> huntxu: ...
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<nyfair> FaPiao: 上火了啊，让风俗店壕帮你通通肠胃
<FaPiao> nyfair: 你发错人了
 * harajuku AFK 喝水
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47506
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 索尼的虚拟现实显示器只售399美元
 * MangHuoEr 气死了
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: bzr 真难用
<harajuku> @bzr爱好者酷胖
<FaPiao> MangHuoEr: 瞎说, bzr最棒了
<MangHuoEr> 。。。。
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • inkscape的手绘工具问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476548 请问inkscape的手绘工具我怎么使用的时候绘制的曲线或直线怎么线条不平滑呢？比我们用笔画画时哆嗦着画还夸张！这手绘工具是不是得用绘画板画才顺滑？还是需要经过其它设置？
<^k^>  ─> zz: HmmiPgvjCg — 2016-03-16 16:05
<MangHuoEr> 。。
 * onlylove 坐看你们吵架
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你们不要黑我啊
<MangHuoEr> 最近好可怜的我
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你有啥好黑的
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你有啥可怜的
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 没妹子啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 惨得很
<DawnFantasy> 原来这里一直都这么热闹。。。
<harajuku> DawnFantasy: 好久不见
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 斩了那么多，有没有无所谓了
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 说的也是
 * harajuku 办公室闷的想抓狂
<harajuku> s/的/得/
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 还有没有更可怜的事情说出来让我开心一下
<onlylove> harajuku: 你这心理得多阴暗
<DawnFantasy> harajuku, 居然还有人认识我
<huntxu> DawnFantasy: 豆腐豆腐
<DawnFantasy> huntxu, 居然还在这里混啊，真的还在用linux么。嘿嘿
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 啦就没有了
<nyfair> bzr还没死呢
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 反正就是苦
<nyfair> mercurial死了没
<huntxu> DawnFantasy: 还在用linux有什么稀奇的
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似没
<harajuku> DawnFantasy: 我记忆力比较好
<nyfair> python自家都不支持给mercurial上py3?
<DawnFantasy> harajuku, 你就记得豆腐。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: python转移到git了好像
<FaPiao> harajuku, 你就记得豆腐。。。
<nyfair> onlylove: 依然mercurial啊
<onlylove> 求问豆腐什么梗 cc harajuku  FaPiao DawnFantasy
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得有个新闻来着？
<onlylove> nyfair: 说啥到github
<nyfair> https://wiki.python.org/moin/Git
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Git - Python Wiki
<nyfair> Python is now hosted in a Mercurial repository. This page is currently outdated.
<nyfair> 你新闻看反了吧
<nyfair> 是从git切换到mercurial
<biubiubiu> help! 为啥我ls了就会自动执行文件? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15400551/
<biubiubiu> 符号用错了原来
<biubiubiu> alias ls=`ls --color`
<DawnFantasy> 下班
<nyfair> ls: illegal option -- -
<nyfair> usage: ls [-ABCFGHLOPRSTUWabcdefghiklmnopqrstuwx1] [file ...]
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 坑！
<huntxu> onlylove: DawnFantasy缩写DF就是豆腐啊
<onlylove> 地方，对方，打发……
<huntxu> onlylove: 习惯称呼，就好像叫蛋蛋一样啊
<onlylove> 啊，好吧
<onlylove> 不过你们可以，我如果那么喊adam，估计会被boot
<huntxu> onlylove: 那是你太严肃了
<onlylove> huntxu: 没那回事，adam+o禁止过的
<onlylove> huntxu: 他只是怕这名字传播太广泛了而已
<onlylove> huntxu: 万一真被boot了，不值得不是
<jusss> debian jessie,怎么查看所需的包在某个包里呢？如果用aptitude search查不出来的话，就像pacman 5新加的-Fs功能那样？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 14.04开机时间40s正常吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476551 如题:14.04开机时间正常吗? 求缩短开机时间办法.xiexie zz: WintceJ — 2016-03-16 17:25
<jusss> apt-cache search?
<jusss> or others?
<huntxu> jusss: apt-file
<huntxu> jusss: packages.ubuntu.com
<jusss> huntxu: apt-xxx和aptitude的区别是什么？这2个是同一个包管理器吗?
<huntxu> 不是
<huntxu> 又能说是
<huntxu> 是与不是之间...
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道为啥，这俩管理器的数据不同步，所以说不是……
 * FaPiao 肥家
<jusss> huntxu: apt-file search ping怎么搜出一大堆文件.py .jpeg .txt 这些不是我需要的呀。。。
<jusss> 我想知道ping这个指令在哪个包里
<harajuku> 直接用apt
<jusss> harajuku: apt whta?
<jusss> what
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu移动应用开发 • warning: security:policy_groups_safe:rssreader:debug  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476552 新建了一个项目，运行就报错： Code: :-1: warning: security:policy_groups_safe:rssreader:debug: (REJECT) reserved policy group 'debug': not for production use The debug policy group is automatically injected and should
<nyfair> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580/sign=9469386a06e9390156028d364bed54f9/a1bcb636acaf2edd4b7cc9a38a1001e938019326.jpg
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • ubuntu12.04安装Cinnamon提示源错误，网上的ppa地址都不对。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476553 安装Cinnamon 　　Cinnamon是一个GNOME Shell的分支，试图提供一个类似Gnome 2的布局：默认底部面板（可选，您可以面板位置）支持自动隐藏，面板小程序，经典的系统
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • ubuntu12.04安装Cinnamon提示源错误，网上的ppa地址都不对。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476555 安装Cinnamon 　　Cinnamon是一个GNOME Shell的分支，试图提供一个类似Gnome 2的布局：默认底部面板（可选，您可以面板位置）支持自动隐藏，面板小程序，经典的系统
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • ubuntu12.04安装Cinnamon提示源错误，网上的ppa地址都不对。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476556 安装Cinnamon 　　Cinnamon是一个GNOME Shell的分支，试图提供一个类似Gnome 2的布局：默认底部面板（可选，您可以面板位置）支持自动隐藏，面板小程序，经典的系统
<achengmao> 我的Firefox打不开https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/,This Connection is Untrusted
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certificate B: certificate verify failed
<CyrusYzGTt> \u§ ???
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt:  you good
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ ?? 又啥了？？
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 晚上好
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 晚上好
<iMadper> ...
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 为什么zswap在writeback时要先解压,而非直接将压缩数据写到swap设备?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476557 为什么zswap在writeback时要先解压,而非直接将压缩数据写到swap设备? 难道是为了兼容现有swap空间的数据格式吗? Code: //代码所在文件 //zswap.c: //代码所在
<^k^>  ─> 函数 //static int zswap_writeback_entry(struct zpool *pool, unsigned long handle):       /* decompress */     …
<^k^> 新  西北校区 • 双系统启动的文件系统检查  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476558 Ubuntu，win7安装后开机如果进入win7就会不停检查文件系统，还有，Ubuntu连上wifi只能打开百度等少量网页，大部分链接打开后都是转半天还打不开。求助啊。 zz: 长河柱天 — 2016-03-16 22:00
<wsdjeg> 我一直在犹豫,是不是要换到arch
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 我的debian-xfce  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476563 debianxfce4-desktop.png 这个桌面设置的非常好用，而且还很简洁！ 运行的程序自动在桌面生成图标，单击可以切换！ docky自动隐藏，上面的panel多余的东西都切掉了，留了时间，天气，网络状况，CPU温度显示 要菜
<^k^>  ─> 单，直接屏幕点右键弹出！ zz: loveofmaria — 2016-03-17 0:44
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-17
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 火狐浏览器总在下方出现这种广告，如何禁止？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476564 火狐浏览器总在下方出现这种广告，有的还关不掉，怎么禁止掉？谢谢！ zz: bymk — 2016-03-17 8:50
<netsnail> zao
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 大神求助，老本子t43安装ubuntu kylin没有声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476565 昨天闲着无聊，把老本子ibm t43安装上了ubuntu kylin14..。结果没有声音。ibm老本子不是对ibm支持很好吗？.我这还是看东西。硬件没有损坏 xp下一切正常。我把alsa重装了，也查看
<^k^>  ─> 了声音文件的权限，装过很多次linux第一次遇到这种问题#(吐) 。alsa的问题不是好几年前 …
<DawnFantasy> 活活
<freeflying>  DawnFantasy  还活着啊
<DawnFantasy> freeflying, 不然怎么叫 活活啊：）
<DawnFantasy> 就是好久没来了，看看有多少人是认识的
<freeflying> 你还认识几个
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教：如何在Ubuntu 12.4 iso中集成Raid卡驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476566 经常要批量安装Ubuntu 12.4 ，但是原版iso中不含有目前一些新硬件的驱动（例如hp的raid卡驱动），如何在原版iso中集成raid卡驱动？ 感谢！ zz: sinister_l — 2016-03-17 10:15
<DawnFantasy> freeflying, 基本不认识，还认识个 Ian|zh_CN
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • LXDE桌面怎么換成xfce  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476567 我用的lubuntu,其他都好,就是命令界面不能透明(不能真透明),屏幕空间有现,移来移去都会遮住另一个窗口,不方便,所以想用轻量级的xfce, 按照网上apt-get install xfce4,重启还是ldxe桌面,怎么换成xfce zz: 一
<^k^>  ─> 粒微尘 — 2016-03-17 10:38
<bluezd> ad
<u0083> 初学python与web，准备使用flask做一个mssql的数据交互网站。数据以图标等方式呈现在网站上，同时也有页面允许用户对数据进行增删改查。敢问用flask合适嘛(小弟感觉比较轻入门会简单些)？对数据库的操作使用sqlalchemy是否是个好选择？
<u0083> 图表*
<nyfair> 初学干嘛不直接用js那套，还能少学一堆语言
<nyfair> python这种河南民科写的能用？
<u0083> 对python比较感兴趣，想借助这次任务有一些深入了解;)
<u0083> 为何说是“河南民科”？
<nyfair> u0083: 因为python作者水平很烂，python语法奇葩无比，一些很简单的事情都搞不定
<u0083> 很简单的事情是指哪些呢？
<nyfair> 比如命令行下的编码处理
<nyfair> can't decode as 'utf-8' 这种错误见的太多了
<u0083> 啊'utf-8'这种问题我的确遇到过不少，我以为是我太菜，有经验的开发者应该有解决方法吧？
<nyfair> 没有，那就是python作者傻逼造成的麻烦
<nyfair> 然后你写个class，还要写一堆多余的this.
<u0083> 嗯...谢谢指教。不过python还是能做不少事情的，js也在我的学习计划中。目前想借助这个项目学习flask和python，请问你对这块有了解吗？
<nyfair> 最奇葩的就那个缩进
<u0083> 缩进怎么了？
<nyfair> 这频道python比我熟的我猜也没几个
<u0083> tab和空格不能并用？
<nyfair> 强制缩进并不是让你的代码变得更整洁，而是告诉你，python作者是个词法分析都写不好的傻逼
<nyfair> 写网页本来就要学js，不如就学一门js呗
<u0083> 网页是一部分，python还是能做不少工具的，在数据处理，科学金融计算上应用也挺广的。虽然您说得很有道理，但小弟对python和js了解都不多，暂时想等都有了深入些的了解后再选择是否放弃。
<u0083> 不知您是否愿意解答一些关于python的问题？
<FaPiao> this的话还是ruby的设计好.
<FaPiao> 但是别的地方就不一定了.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<FaPiao> yuning: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjYyMzUzMzM2.html?from=y1.7-1-91.4.1-1.8-1-2-0-0
<ubrl> FaPiao: ⇪ 大力哥再次接受采访又爆经典语录—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<FaPiao> shengyao: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjYyMzUzMzM2.html?from=y1.7-1-91.4.1-1.8-1-2-0-0
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2m1yIIvIJAABkFcOSXd8AALrDQDQwHkAAGQt466.jpg 大妈,你这个牌子衣服哪买的,好威武
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • Fcitx Input Method Del-Gina  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476569 Cinnamon $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-pack ... een.tar.gz $ tar -zxvf cinn-fcitx-del-gina-green.tar.gz $ sudo ./fcitx-del-gina XFCE & Mate $ wget &
<ooOO_OOoo> FaPiao: 早
<FaPiao> ooOO_OOoo: 我先去吃饭, 一会儿说
<FaPiao> ooOO_OOoo: 或者微信说.
<ooOO_OOoo> FaPiao: 恩，一会说，你先吃饭
<harajuku> FaPiao: 来给我推荐啊
 * harajuku 招golang和C码农, 20~40K, 包个人部分社保, 有补充公积金
<nyfair> 40k我来
<harajuku> nyfair: 可以给 lai
<nyfair> 什么公司
<nyfair> jd拿来看看
<harajuku> nyfair: Pivotal, JD就是要求代码能力不错, 别的都好说
<nyfair> 什么年代了还说代码能力不错
<harajuku> nyfair: 真就是这样啊
<harajuku> nyfair: 来啊
<nyfair> 来啊
<nyfair> 我印象中emc vmware dell的hr都跟傻逼一样，面试喜欢自顾自瞎说，不听你的自己装逼
<harajuku> nyfair: 简历发到ali (at) pivotal.io
<nyfair> 滚，自己去看
<nyfair> 他妈我长这么大，还从没发过简历
<nyfair> 我简历没问你们这对傻逼hr收钱已经够宽宏大量了
<harajuku> - -! 略屌
<harajuku> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<onlylove> harajuku: 牛牛姐可是在opera混过的
<onlylove> harajuku: 还在岛国呆过
<harajuku> harajuku: 求渡
<harajuku> nyfair: 求渡
<nyfair> 我光凭照片不写代码都不止这点钱了
<harajuku> nyfair: 传给我看看
<onlylove> harajuku: 想得美
<nyfair> 你又不加qq舔跪群
<onlylove> harajuku: 话说，代码能力不错啥意思，我会用c写helloworld可以不
 * harajuku 没有QQ
<harajuku> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> harajuku: 装，当年你说没微信，然后呢？
<nyfair> javascript:(![]+[])[+!+[]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(![]+[][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]])[!+[]+!+[]+[+[]]]+([]+[])[(![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[
<nyfair> ]]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+([][[]]+[])[+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+([][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+
<nyfair> !+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]]()[+!+[]+[!+[]+!+[]]]+(+(+!+[]+[+[]]+[+!+[]]))[(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(+![]+([]+[])[([][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[
<nyfair> ]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+([][[]]+[])[+!+[]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]+([][[]]+[])[+[]]+([][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[
<nyfair> +[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+([][[]]+[])[+!+[]]+(+![]+[![]]+([]+[])[([][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+
<nyfair> []]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+([][[]]+[])[+!+[]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[+!+[]]+([][[]]+[])[+[]]+([][(![]+[])[+[]]+([![]]+[][[]])[+!+[]+[+[]]]+(![]+[])[!+[]
<ubrl> nyfair:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> nyfair:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<FaPiao> harajuku: ...
<FaPiao> harajuku: 你怎么这么可怜, momo
<nyfair> 这样写hello world如何？
<harajuku> onlylove: 后来因为把妹嘛, 我没原则的
<FaPiao> ooOO_OOoo: 我肥来了
<FaPiao> ooOO_OOoo: 你觉得贵组有希望吗?
<nyfair> harajuku: 风俗店的游女们肿么样？
<FaPiao> ooOO_OOoo: 没希望就去virt qe?
<ooOO_OOoo> FaPiao: 看着简历上写的有点悬
<FaPiao> nyfair: 不怎么样吧, 据说蛮多中国人/菲律宾人的.
<onlylove> harajuku: 然后把到了？不对啊，把岛国妹，不应该用line么
<FaPiao> ooOO_OOoo: 那virt qe呢?
<ooOO_OOoo> FaPiao: ccui老板今天没来，我明天了让她看看。
<FaPiao> ooOO_OOoo: 好的.
<ooOO_OOoo> FaPiao: virt，我问问HR看看那边有坑没
<harajuku> onlylove: 中国人
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看吧，前几天还能狡辩说那是普通的日本酒店，现在就直说菲律宾人了
<FaPiao> ooOO_OOoo: 好啊.
<onlylove> nyfair: harajuku 的话不能信，这频道都知道
<ooOO_OOoo> FaPiao: 行
<FaPiao> MangHuoEr: 来, 一起吐槽 harajuku 牛牛了
<onlylove> harajuku: 岛国妹子看不上你吧？
<MangHuoEr> 啥好事
<onlylove> harajuku: 所以把中国的？
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 咋了咋(ง •̀_•́)
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我哪知道
<harajuku> nyfair: onlylove 你们俩能统一战线也是我的造化 LOL cc FaPiao MangHuoEr
<FaPiao> harajuku: 是啊, 你付出蛮多的.
<onlylove> harajuku: 对于lenart粉，我俩态度从来一样
<FaPiao> double n
 * harajuku 我可是和lennart并排坐一起过的男人
<FaPiao> 一起做过????
<onlylove> harajuku: 貌似关于你的问题，我和牛牛没产生过分歧
<onlylove> FaPiao: 表说出来！
 * harajuku 然而看见他挖鼻屎了, 就没握手...
<onlylove> harajuku: 我还以为是跪舔
<onlylove> harajuku: 作为脑残粉，你就握手么
<onlylove> harajuku: 你不应该给lennart生猴子么
<FaPiao> onlylove: 没这么严重
<FaPiao> onlylove: 我们只是觉得他写的软件解决了实际问题而已
<onlylove> FaPiao: 你和 harajuku 明显不是一个档次的粉
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 问你个事情，vivian是不是快休产假了
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: ..
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 没有吧。。
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 怎么？
<harajuku> FaPiao: vivian是hamo之前看上的那个?
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 没啥，我记得我去raycom那天，有个快休假的妹子接待的，突然想知道她是谁
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 她貌似是要去度蜜月去了
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 啊……那那个挺着肚子上班的是谁……
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 那是你面试虚拟化的一个team leader
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 好吧……
<FaPiao> harajuku: .
<harajuku> FaPiao: hamo最近怎么样啊? 我跟我老板提过, 他还问我"你那个很厉害的去创业的哥们儿创业失败了没? 快失败然后介绍来啊"
<FaPiao> harajuku: 有这句话, 他估计一辈子也不会加入你们公司吧
<onlylove_> 靠，发生了啥！
<hceasy> 你们在讨论什么。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<nyfair> ???
<onlylove> hceasy: 我们在讨论下一份工作赚多少钱
 * FaPiao 求double
<onlylove> hceasy: 哭熊现在做啥
<hceasy> onlylove: 刚刚一个前端群里  在讨论3.3 k 被骂的事情
<hceasy> onlylove: 才知道现在还有人拿1.8k的工资
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 老司机下午好
<onlylove> hceasy: 前端才3.3？
<hceasy> onlylove:   视频公司前端。
<onlylove> hceasy: 靠，1.8算啥，我在家的时候1.2都干
<hceasy> on
<nyfair> 你们够了，我刚毕业就拿3k
<hceasy> onlylove: https://www.zhihu.com/question/41460230#answer-31870259
<hceasy> 这个。
<ubrl> hceasy: ⇪  如何评价应届生前端人员月薪要3.3k到13k后，该ARTAND CEO的评价？ - 互联网 - 知乎
<nyfair> 这还是魔都
<onlylove> nyfair: 我刚毕业的时候家里还有0.8的，你想说啥
<hceasy> 所以群里人说1.8K 的时候我再三确认 是不是少了一个0
<biubiubiu> 从deep-in里面拿了q-q给debian用，貌似可以
<biubiubiu> 但是没法输入不知道为啥
 * harajuku 求double
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 老司机，有啥好看的小说没？
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 老司机，好看的小说，有没
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 问我有屁用，我就天天在300看各种糟糕小说
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 300是那个站？
<nyfair> http://www.yamibo.com
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 论坛 - 百合会 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> hceasy: 靠，外包公司的实习都给5了，这傻逼公司才给3.3？
<hceasy> onlylove:  然后我那群里前后一起干的也有拿1.8的。。。 我真不知道他们怎么活过来的。
<onlylove> hceasy: 看地区
<hceasy> onlylove:  我女友工资都比她高10倍 。。。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 销售没可比性
 * harajuku 好像拿过1.6k/m的工资
<FaPiao> hceasy: 你女友不是taobao客服?
 * FaPiao 还是我记错了?
<onlylove> hceasy: 我认识一妹子，做销售的，没业绩2，业绩好20
<hceasy> FaPiao:  是淘宝客服。
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 哎呀，我好像看过这个论坛的文章
<hceasy> FaPiao: 底薪也比他这高啊。。。
<FaPiao> hceasy: 10倍?
<hceasy> FaPiao:  1.8那个10倍 。
<FaPiao> hceasy: 哦哦.
<FaPiao> 18那也真是多.
<onlylove> hceasy: 这所谓的CEO就是像人说的，检漏还骂人坐地起价
<biubiubiu> 百合真是个乖孩子，销魂的“早点”之后，她坐到我腿上，搂着我的脖子，傻傻地看着我，很难启齿地说：“我是不是也要帮你。。。。”
<hceasy> onlylove: 然后现在在看我那个群里  也不奇怪有些人为何会问一些奇奇怪怪的问题了 前端基础的  然后计算机基础的  不会搜索的。。  大杂烩。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16318.html 演奏到高潮时 : 一天杜邦去参加音乐会,他旁边的一位女士唠叨个不停。贝多芬的交响乐演奏到高潮时,她突然对杜邦说:"啊！先生,您说还有什么东西比音乐更美妙的吗?" "有的,太太。"他回答说,"安静！ "
<biubiubiu> 大概有十分钟，我听到百合叫我的名字，bebe,bebe⋯⋯哎！我嘴里塞满面包高声答应。跑进房间里看她。oh，我可怜的百合小猫猫！两只手还被绑在床沿上，下面塞
<hceasy> biubiubiu: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 在我家，所谓的做网站，你只要做个样子出来就行，根本不用管更新啥的
<hceasy> onlylove:  建站公司干那个吧。。现在没把js弄懂 会个php什么的 都不敢说自己是前端 顶多算个切图仔
<nyfair> 烦死了，3.3k招魔都码农
<onlylove> hceasy: 我记得 nyfair 牛牛说 jquery超简单的
<hceasy> onlylove: 另外我见过建站公司  拿一个图布满整个网站 然后三四页  三四千。
<nyfair> onlylove: 我原话可不是这么说的
<onlylove> nyfair: 嘛，吓唬吓唬小朋友
<hceasy> onlylove: 当时学的时候用了一下午不到半个小时看完。 是超简单。 不过你能把jq的源码读通就不简单了。
<nyfair> onlylove: 我是说，这年头，连js语法都没弄明白，会写点jquery就号称精通前端了
<nyfair> onlylove: 而所谓的会写点jquery，就是知道$(#xxoo)=documents.getElementById('xxoo')
<hceasy> 哈哈哈
 * biubiubiu 发现就算不开flash,某些网站的js也能让你的cpu 100%,
<nyfair> hceasy: 你别笑，就这种货色出门开15k要被哄抢的
<onlylove> hceasy: 表笑，我家里连会这个的都没有
<nyfair> 所以敢开20k
 * biubiubiu 然后我就禁止了js,只允许少数网站js,一下安静了
<hceasy> 我现在写东西 能用css3 实现的 就不用js ，能用js的，就不上jq，看到有些现成的插件依赖jq  如果不是太大的话 一般用js实现一个用。
<hceasy> 反正到现在为止 公司新项目依赖里面还没进jq 。
<nyfair> 遥想去年7牛的hr来找我叫我去帮他们弄multimedia framework，我开40k，结果她跟我说预算就18k
<hceasy> 之前那个页面  jq 语法漫天飞 。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 对于这种页面，我的做法是，启用quickjs
<onlylove> hceasy: 这个按钮我轻易不按
<onlylove> hceasy: 但是如果做的实在太过了……我只能全禁掉
<hceasy> onlylove: 我qq上两个前端群 一个天天讨论这个效果怎么不能实现啊  这里为什么会错啊 然后发一堆源码 然而并没有人看。  另一个群很安静 也就之前讨论var a =document......  a.xxx   和 with  ，哪个更严谨一点儿时候会有人吭声。
<onlylove> hceasy: 听我一句话，你现在有妹子，这俩群啊，退了吧
<onlylove> hceasy: 你现在的等级，混这俩群，只会掉级
<hceasy> onlylove: 我等级也很渣的。。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 不说别的，我刚来北京的时候，曾经遇到个所谓的运维牛站，还有新浪的人在呢
<hceasy> onlylove: 不太懂。
<onlylove> hceasy: 后来呆久了发现，丫的就一SB站
<hceasy> onlylove: 哈哈哈哈哈。。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 除了少数新浪搜狐的技术在，剩下的连我都不如，还嘲讽我
<onlylove> hceasy: http://bbs.linuxtone.org
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 社区 - LinuxTone | 运维专家网论坛 - 最棒的Linux运维与开源架构技术交流社区! - Powered by Discuz!
<hceasy> onlylove: “正能量” 一眼看到这个就吐了。。
<hceasy> onlylove: 退了一个。
<onlylove> hceasy: 刚来北京的日子不好混，我为啥现在对外包公司不是太反感，就是因为，有比外包还恶心的小公司和这种网站
<onlylove> hceasy: 外包公司比他们实在多了，只要你技术OK，待遇一切好说，虽然不高就是了
<hceasy> onlylove: 目前这个公司也就一两年把 有点积蓄继续跳槽。
<onlylove> hceasy: 就那网站里面的逗比，你提经验，他们和你扯学习能力，说三年就一年经验，你扯学习能力，他又和你谈经验，说你没工作经验
<hceasy> onlylove: 对的。。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 就这种人，能共处？
<hceasy> onlylove: HR 就这样。 反正压你工资就是了。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 反正那网站现在就是一死站，到处都是供应商发解决方案的广告
<hceasy> onlylove: 昨天群里说组队 我说干嘛组队 然后看了是百度的前端学院 http://ife.baidu.com/task/all  去这里做任务。。
<ubrl> hceasy: ⇪ 百度前端技术学院
<onlylove> hceasy: 后来想想也是，新浪和搜狐的逗比，怎么能和果壳豆瓣知乎的运维比
<onlylove> hceasy: 说难听点，B站的运维足够秒了他们
<hceasy> onlylove: 现在人挺多的。。 估计下轮js出来得死一片。
<onlylove> hceasy: 要不是想留在帝都，真心想去B站试试运气
<hceasy> onlylove: 帝都一辈子不打算去一次。
<onlylove> hceasy: 如果可能的话，其实还是建议你来一次，毕竟古都
<onlylove> hceasy: 当然，不是工作，是旅行
<nyfair> onlylove: b站老员工很多人我都认识啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 虽然现在都物是人非了
<nyfair> onlylove: 不过a站不是在北平么
<nyfair> onlylove: 去年从成都搬过去了啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 嘛，a站不是也物是人非了么
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是高层地震了么
<nyfair> onlylove: 是的，完全换人了
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且我理解不了，b现在我感觉比a强，就技术方面
<nyfair> onlylove: 都换了，公司都从成都去了北京，有多少人愿意过去啊
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 老司机你b站帐号多少我要关注你
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 我又不投稿，关注我干嘛
<onlylove> nyfair: 该怎么说怎么说，a站现在还有asp简直不能忍，虽然微软技术没啥好喷的
<biubiubiu> a站某些资源挺多的，然后就是发布过了几天就被封，b站资源就比较少了
<biubiubiu> 全是国内那群流氓的版权搞的，擦
<onlylove> biubiubiu: a最大的问题在于不稳
<nyfair> onlylove: 以前b站员工都是真死宅，现在都是纯粹的上班族，氛围完全不一样了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 和b比不行
<nyfair> onlylove: 然而a的后台比b硬得多
<biubiubiu> onlylove: b资源不行，a资源多，虽然经常被封
<onlylove> nyfair: 前b不就是因为a不稳另立山头么，然后过了这么久，a还是那么渣
<onlylove> nyfair: b不是说哦精日比较多么
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 热门美剧，b一个资源都没有，a都有，就是发布几天后，资源就被封
<nyfair> onlylove: 小学生罢了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这事你问乐视去
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我不吃薯片呀
<nyfair> 反正看视频我去b，交流还是得去a
<onlylove> 是，看视频确实要去b
<onlylove> 这个没得争
<nyfair> b现在就是标准创业公司
<nyfair> 985
<biubiubiu> b的hentai比较多，nc粉更多。。。
<onlylove> 不过交流……a其实也没啥好交流的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你没见过a的hentai，b的根本档次不够
<nyfair> 朝9晚8，每周5天
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 赶快发链接
<nyfair> a站有a岛
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 好了，牛牛已经告诉你了，直接去a岛
<nyfair> http://www.4chan.org/ http://www.2ch.sc/ http://web.komica.org/ http://h.acfun.tv
<ubrl> ⇪ f: chan
<nyfair> 全球4大毒瘤
<harajuku> ... ...
<nyfair> 千万别上这4个站
<FaPiao> reddit呢?
<nyfair> reddit跟这些有个jb关系
<biubiubiu> nyfair: zhihu.com和douban.com呢
<NWMonster> reddit与4chan才是毒瘤，每天浪费了我大把时间
<FaPiao> NWMonster: +1
<onlylove> nyfair: 嘛，a岛的喵版，还是不错的
<nyfair> reddit的hentai版虽然我也会去，但是我就写了个爬虫来爬资源
<onlylove> NWMonster: 貌似昨天蓝莓说过，有大把时间来浪费才是终极目标，看来你已经实现了？ cc FaPiao
<onlylove> NWMonster: 牛牛求带
<nyfair> 另外reddit显然不是匿名版吧
<FaPiao> onlylove: 但是穷的还不起房贷啊
<onlylove> FaPiao: 鬼才信
<FaPiao> onlylove: 事实而已.
<onlylove> FaPiao: 还不起房贷不赶紧搬砖去
<FaPiao> onlylove: 我正在计划跟我老板要求涨工资呢.
<FaPiao> onlylove: 搬砖又不给钱
<onlylove> FaPiao: 我只说一句话，我想背你那么多房贷都没资格
<FaPiao> onlylove: 你自己不努力怪谁
<onlylove> FaPiao: 我努力有用？
<FaPiao> onlylove: 赶紧写个让世人称赞的web框架
<FaPiao> onlylove: 早就有公司抢着要你了
<onlylove> FaPiao: 然后呢？
<FaPiao> onlylove: 有钱了就
<onlylove> FaPiao: 你确定那个公司不是刚发的那个一月给北航毕业生3.3的？
<nyfair> 为毛visual studio秒xcode5条街，还有一堆傻逼喜欢用mac写c++
<FaPiao> onlylove: 你想这么多?
<FaPiao> onlylove: 厉害厉害
<onlylove> nyfair: 因为appstore发布应用要用xcode
<onlylove> nyfair: vs不行
<onlylove> nyfair: 他们因为果果网络不好，不惜从度娘盘下载有毒的
<NWMonster> onlylove: 有大把时间浪费，我就不在乎多看会reddit和4chan了
<onlylove> NWMonster: 鸟语不好，看那个头痛
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> NWMonster: 一开始看slashdot，后来改成solidot，再后来啥也不看了
<onlylove> NWMonster: 现在每天刷a的文章区，浪费大把时间，其实也就那么回事
<onlylove> NWMonster: 纯粹因为自己想学东西看不进去
<harajuku> nyfair: 我司流行在Mac上用Vim写给Linux运行的程序...
<nyfair> harajuku: 蛋疼
<nyfair> vim那种垃圾是人用的？
<onlylove> NWMonster: FaPiao 说的没错，我不努力，不能怪别人，如果这时间我好好看java和python，没准能进步一大截
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛v5
<FaPiao> harajuku: 贵司这个风气啊....
<FaPiao> harajuku: 你们不用clion这种商业编辑器啊?
<FaPiao> s/编辑器/ide/
<nyfair> FaPiao: 他社那个装逼风气，我就不说了
<harajuku> FaPiao: 写前后端的都在用JetBrains家的东西
<FaPiao> harajuku: 明智.
<onlylove> FaPiao: 不努力不可怕，可怕的是，比你强的人，比你还努力，我不可能在帝都背房贷的，我最多赚够家里的房子车子，然后回去，没有别的选择
<harajuku> FaPiao: 别人用Vim/Emacs而已
<nyfair> FaPiao: 当年我从保险公司出来的时候我去面过
<FaPiao> harajuku: 贵司后端都是golang?
<FaPiao> harajuku: jetbrains的golang ide是半社区的, 倒是不咋滴... 反倒是java/c++之类的特别好用!!!!
<nyfair> FaPiao: 见面第一个问题，先写个用c和java都能编译的程序
<onlylove> nyfair: c和java都能编译……
<FaPiao> nyfair: 不会诶
<FaPiao> nyfair: 我是渣渣, 不要喷我
<onlylove> harajuku: 来，牛牛，写个c和java都能编译的程序
<nyfair> harajuku: 来，作为贵司员工，你他妈给我写个出来
<nyfair> onlylove: 当初我是这么写的 #define public int; #define static void; #define String[] ......
<nyfair> 然而最后想想其实也不对
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> nyfair: java不认啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 对啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 好几年前的事了
<onlylove> 写一个java这种强对象语言能编译的程序，可是C没有对象这概念啊，自己实现一个h文件？
<FaPiao> MangHuoEr: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6046920/
<ubrl> FaPiao: ⇪ Deal of the Day:AKG 爱科技 Q701 昆西琼斯系列 头戴式耳机 三色可选 $99.99（约￥750）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
 * harajuku 不会Java
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我帮你下单啊
<biubiubiu> harajuku: 你每次dw de感觉不别扭吗？
<hceasy> onlylove: 去吸雾霾么。
<onlylove> hceasy: 扯，除了冬天天气不好的日子，剩下的时间哪里有
<harajuku> biubiubiu: 不
<nyfair> 然后问我，多线程你懂不懂啊
<onlylove> hceasy: 你别听他们妖魔化
<harajuku> https://xkcd.com/208/
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ xkcd: Regular Expressions
<nyfair> 要在多线程里互相通信怎么弄啊
<onlylove> hceasy: 特别现在春天，天天刮风
<nyfair> 然后我就写了一个
<onlylove> hceasy: 还吸雾霾，吸沙子我信
<nyfair> 那傻逼就追着我问了，你为什么要加个全局变量在里面啊
<onlylove> hceasy: 雾霾早吹没了
<hceasy> onlylove:  我深圳呆的好好的 干嘛去你们那里 还要等风吹。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 深圳啊，那你别来了，这边干燥是真的
<nyfair> 然后blabla说了一堆。我被那傻逼问烦了，我就说这是我的实现方案，你告诉我你期望的方法比我的好在哪里
 * harajuku 深圳没工作, 否则我也想去
<nyfair> 然后那傻逼不管了问下个问题
<harajuku> nyfair: 轻虐面试官
<onlylove> hceasy: 多说一句，不觉得深圳空气比帝都强，不过气候湿润是真的
<hceasy> onlylove: 然后是政治上的原因 我被国宝关照过  虽然没什么事儿 但是被恶心了到了。
<onlylove> hceasy: 这没办法
<hceasy> onlylove: 你来就知道了。
<onlylove> hceasy: 我去过
<nyfair> harajuku: 别闹，我什么时候都不会做出装逼这种蠢事
<onlylove> hceasy: 帝都也是你来就知道了，除了比沿海干燥
<hceasy> onlylove: 这里郁闷了可以坐地铁去香港 然后到海边坐坐。
<nyfair> harajuku: 分分钟打脸
<onlylove> hceasy: 哦，我可以去什刹海，北海，虽然只是内陆湖，或者小水湾
<onlylove> hceasy: 还有积水潭
<nyfair> harajuku: 你要知道我这么说了，就肯定无缘了
<nyfair> harajuku: 讲道理，说白了就是贵司根本不缺人，反而人都显得蛋疼，非要招点人来给自己装逼捧场
<onlylove> hceasy: 香港那边，你不怕被港灿揪着打，说，大陆仔，滚回去？
<hceasy> onlylove:  你也是听媒体吹。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 刷业务量
<hceasy> onlylove:  没事儿就跑过去。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 准你吹帝都雾霾，不准我吹港灿？
<hceasy> onlylove: 占中什么的都见过 你妈一群闲人坐那里领工资的貌似。。
<hceasy> onlylove: 有说有笑的 一点儿都不严肃。
<onlylove> hceasy: 肯定领工资，不领工资谁干这脑残事情
<nyfair> 白天领工资，晚上啪啪啪
<hceasy> onlylove: 所以后来懒得信媒体那帮混蛋吹了。
<onlylove> hceasy: 要不就不说港残了
<onlylove> hceasy: 现在媒体带节奏，把香港妖魔化了，没人愿意去了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 请问Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 能否被安装到DELL的powerEdge服务器上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476574 生物信息学分析平台 bio-linux8 是基于ubuntu 14 LTS的，里面预装了很多分析软件，使用挺方便。 现在想把bio-linux8安装到Dell powerEdge 系列的服务器上，例如powerEdge T630，不知
<^k^>  ─> 道是否成功安装，并稳定运行？ 网查Dell powerEdge 系列服务器在2013年称可以很好的支持ubun …
<onlylove> hceasy: 然后开始哭游客量下降？早做啥了
<nyfair> harajuku: 反正不用说瞎话，贵司脑残多不多你自己知道
<hceasy> onlylove: 本来那边就没啥玩的 除了买国际电子产品默认八折 然后买买金银化妆品什么的。。 其他的没深圳这边好玩。
<harajuku> nyfair: 你面试我司过?
<onlylove> hceasy: 所以，有些事听听就好，帝都没那么可怕，当然，你来不来是你的事情
<nyfair> harajuku: 我没进Opera之前面过
<harajuku> nyfair: =,=
<nyfair> harajuku: 整场面试就没正经问过问题，都他妈的在我面前装逼
<nyfair> harajuku: 反正就是个神经病
<hceasy> onlylove: 帝都靠北  我家里是中原的 所以我能猜测到帝都大概啥天气  不是单一看媒体妖魔化了。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 我家烟台的
<onlylove> hceasy: 我不知道你说的中原是不是河南
<hceasy> 问下 。。你们用哪个发行版。。
<hceasy> onlylove: 河南
<FaPiao> hceasy: win7
<onlylove> hceasy: 再怎么讲，烟台气候不会比河南差
<harajuku> nyfair: 面试的不都这样么
<hceasy> FaPiao: 公司我用win10 。 家里之前用的fedora ，感觉不稳定。 换了opensuse又换到arch。。。
<onlylove> harajuku: 这不叫面试，这叫装逼
<nyfair> harajuku: 所以我判断的很对啊，你不也是个傻逼么
<onlylove> harajuku: 顺带刷业务量
<nyfair> harajuku: 要装逼滚去斗奶直播去
<onlylove> nyfair: 果然 harajuku 能去那公司是有原因的
<FaPiao> harajuku: 卧槽. 为啥大家都在喷你...
<onlylove> FaPiao: 因为他觉得装逼正常
<onlylove> FaPiao: 大家为了挽救他
<FaPiao> onlylove: ... ...
<FaPiao> onlylove: 面试装逼不正常, 但是常见
<FaPiao> onlylove: 我持有相同看法
<nyfair> onlylove: 当年我还是含蓄啊，居然认认真真回答问题
<onlylove> FaPiao: 那你写个java和c都能编译的代码给看看？
<FaPiao> onlylove: 你不觉得吗? 面试的时候面试官装逼很常见?
<FaPiao> onlylove: 你逻辑呢?
<onlylove> FaPiao: 是，面试官明明啥不懂还装逼
<FaPiao> onlylove: 我说常见, 又没说对, 干嘛让我写
<onlylove> FaPiao: 确实常见
<FaPiao> onlylove: 对啊. 所以问题在哪儿呢?
<hceasy> 你们面试难道不是人事和技术分开面的么。。
<onlylove> FaPiao: 但是装这么大的还觉得正常……
<nyfair> FaPiao: 正常么，都过了5年了，你找个他社员工问问
<FaPiao> nyfair: 我没说正常, 我说常见.
<nyfair> harajuku: c和java都能编译的程序，你丫给我写出来啊
<hceasy> 喂喂 。。。。。
<hceasy> 你们面试人事跟技术不是分开面的么。
<onlylove> nyfair: 装这么大的真的……太稀有 cc FaPiao
<onlylove> hceasy: 他们小公司
<nyfair> g婊我天天骂，人家也没装逼，就很正经的面算法
<onlylove> hceasy: 就算是技术，自己能力不济，装一下也很正常
<hceasy> onlylove: 我们组长还写代码  面的也是组长。
<onlylove> hceasy: 扯些自己听过的名词忽悠下，我见多了
<onlylove> hceasy: 我说的是实力不济的
<hceasy> onlylove: 哦。。。
<nyfair> 然而事实上呢，反正我就有脸说我技术完爆李阿蛋
<harajuku> nyfair: 我不会Java
<onlylove> hceasy: 比方，你有没有在linux上做过iis和nginx的性能比较
<harajuku> FaPiao: 不知道啊...
<hceasy> on
<harajuku> FaPiao: 但我已经跟lennart学会了谈笑风生
<onlylove> hceasy: 或者你们生产环境的hadoop为啥不用windows
<hceasy> onlylove: 没有。。。 iis我就在小学的时候糊里糊涂装过一次  发现并不好用之后就转nginx了。
<nyfair> harajuku: 有屁用，我说我没写过多线程的，那傻逼还不是接着问
<onlylove> hceasy: 最大的问题是，linux上并没iis
<onlylove> hceasy: 而且，windows上的hadoop也仅仅供开发用
<nyfair> harajuku: lennart算个屌，我跟新上任的证监会主席还谈笑风生呢
<biubiubiu> harajuku: vim里复制某一块是怎么操作的？
<onlylove> hceasy: 但是奇怪的是，这些问题我都遇到过
<hceasy> onlylove: 我还当是比较iis 跟linux 下的nginx 。。。
<biubiubiu> harajuku: 比如从第一行中间复制到第三行中间
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 按v进visual模式，然后选
<onlylove> hceasy: 系统不一样没可比性，你可以比下apache在win和linux下面的表现
<hceasy> onlylove:  还好我们前端没有这种奇葩  直接都问语言里面的东西。
<onlylove> hceasy: 没让你手写html？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不行的话我也不知道咋办了，反正我就知道这种方法
<hceasy> onlylove: 你刚刚遇到的那种问题转换成我们这边就是 为何你用记事本写代码而不用  adobe 那个DW 。。
<hceasy> onlylove: 让手写过js  真的在纸上手写。
<onlylove> hceasy: 你要是真能用记事本写html，真的是这频道大牛，手写js倒是蛮正常，我面试也手写过代码
<nyfair> 手写haml没问题吧，haml再转html
<hceasy> onlylove: 记事本写HTML  ，先想办法把开头的那个乱码搞掉把。。
<hceasy> onlylove: 那个东西会坑到php
<onlylove> hceasy: BOM？
<hceasy> onlylove: 话说记事本写html 貌似。。。 。   难度在哪儿 ？
<onlylove> hceasy: 哦，你要不手写个天猫首页啥的？
<hceasy> onlylove: 对 bom。
<onlylove> hceasy: 我说的是，内嵌了一堆CSS JS还有乱七八糟的内容的那种……
<onlylove> hceasy: 原来做自动测试，html里面光js就一千多行
<onlylove> hceasy: 老实说，框架生成的，为啥这么长我也不知道
<onlylove> hceasy: 很多编辑器可以不带bom的
<nyfair> 哎哎，最近小学生游戏玩多了，脾气不太好
<hceasy> onlylove: 那个有难度 不是写不了。
<hceasy> onlylove: 几个记事本分开写 然后合并就行了
<hceasy> 需要借助第三方工具合并。
<nyfair> hceasy: 用记事本写个记事本
<onlylove> nyfair: 小学生游戏？舰娘R？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不对，小学生游戏是LOL
<nyfair> onlylove: 就战舰世界啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 一起玩吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 我这边小学生游戏是LOL
<hceasy> nyfair:  。。。 那要看从哪个层级上写了  。。 从机器码开始 我没那能力 从汇编  够呛  如果在linux 有现成的lib 也不是不可。
<nyfair> harajuku: 一起来，有mac版
<harajuku> =,=
 * harajuku 正在准备明天的tech talk
<nyfair> harajuku: tech talk要装逼得进入8奇的领域
<onlylove> hceasy: 话说你咋会觉得fedora不稳定啊，日常用linux还是蛮稳的，实在不行opensuse或者centos嘛，
<onlylove> hceasy: 这边用ubuntu的都没嫌弃
<hceasy> onlylove: 好像是因为把test库加上了。
<hceasy> onlylove: 另外我用kde
<onlylove> hceasy: 那啥……你继续用arch吧
<hceasy> onlylove: arch 崩尿了。。。
<hceasy> onlylove: kde的发行版只有opensuse一家？
<onlylove> hceasy: 你要是不嫌弃软件旧，就试下debian
<onlylove> hceasy: 不是
<nyfair> kubuntu死了？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: centos连个ffmpeg都没有，能用吗。。。
<hceasy> onlylove: 服务器上我一直是debian 不二选择。
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 讲道理,ffmpeg是有license问题的
<harajuku> nyfair: 要讲kernel的东西, 于是我找出了四五年前在红帽做tech talk的slides
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 你要是编译的时候不加个--eanble-non-free，基本屁都看不了
<onlylove> hceasy: 只不过怎么说呢，哎呀，反正现在发行版，都可以安装的时候选桌面的
<onlylove> nyfair: 你给他说不明白license这是的
<hceasy> onlylove: 想想我之前小学的时候真特么不可思议。。。
<hceasy> onlylove: 那时候在哪个网站上看了一个视频 suse的3
<onlylove> hceasy: 所以你自己不选怪不得别人，suse安装的时候也可以选gnome的
<hceasy> onlylove: 演示3D 桌面。
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 我们小白，不管那么多，费了大力气下载的爱情动作片，你给我说没解码器不能看。。。
<nyfair> multimedia都是灰色领域，像ubuntu这样分发，其实都是不合法的
<onlylove> hceasy: 还有，cinamon也不错
<nyfair> ubuntu毕竟个人用的多，没太多麻烦，centos肯定要顾忌
<hceasy> onlylove: 然后当时下了几个G 的iso ，没刻盘。硬盘引导的。 grub 那堆竟然过了。。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是说，在美帝，linux看DVD违法么 cc biubiubiu
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊
<biubiubiu> onlylove: nyfair 瑞典是不是没版权这个东西呀？
<nyfair> onlylove: 下片也违法啊
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 不知道也不关心
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 瑞典有，貌似新西兰还是哪里，不承认软件专利
<onlylove> hceasy: 然后你的游戏和小电影，还有你老爸的资料，都灰飞烟灭了？
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 米国为啥lap dance不违法呀，据说德国还能合法飞叶子和啪啪
<biubiubiu> 上面3在我大天朝都算违法的吧
<nyfair> 所以大天朝犯罪率比他们低啊
<biubiubiu> 看x档案里，男主吃mushroom貌似很爽的样子，真的那么爽吗？ s10e05
<hceasy> onlylove: 没啊。 当时有80G 的硬盘 有15G 把那个盘全干了分区 装里面了。
<hceasy> 硬盘80G 有个分区15G
<hceasy> onlylove: 那个电脑就是我玩的 除了CS 红警 没别的东西 。
<onlylove> hceasy: 老实说，compiz那套一点也不好玩
<hceasy> onlylove: 只是当时看到特效了。 后来知道每个桌面环境都有那套。
<FaPiao> 求compiz替代品.
<FaPiao> harajuku: 求compiz或者compton的替代品.
<FaPiao> harajuku: compton最近更新炸了
<nyfair> compiz还没死？
<onlylove> nyfair: 没吧
<nyfair> 还是微软小娜好玩啊
<nyfair> 每天都会说🐶🌲🈲莎🐴
<onlylove> http://post.smzdm.com/p/432747
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 大三程序汪的寝室生活_开箱晒物_什么值得买 pp: ￥17988
<onlylove> nyfair: 说的啥，我字体不全
<nyfair> 钩树劲莎麻
<harajuku> FaPiao: debian sid的compton没注意到更新啊
<onlylove> 不是狗嗅筋萨玛么
<FaPiao> harajuku: 你什么版本?
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊，但是这么写可以用unicode6文字啊
<FaPiao> harajuku: 2.82和2.83都要炸.
<FaPiao> harajuku: 淡入淡出效果让人想死
<FaPiao> harajuku: pop-up会闪烁, 想死.
<harajuku> 要啥效果啊
<FaPiao> harajuku: 我想要没效果的!!!
<harajuku> 我开那个东西只是为了fcitx而已
<FaPiao> harajuku: 新版自带效果了...
<harajuku> 别的什么效果都没有
<harajuku> 卧槽?
<FaPiao> harajuku: 我还不知道怎么关
<FaPiao> harajuku: 我一个用stumpwm的人, 会喜欢效果???
<FaPiao> harajuku: 问题是我不知道怎么关啊
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于bricscad,中文字体问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476575 我装的是fedora23 -32位的版本，最近在找linux下的cad程序，装了个bircscad，发现中文字体识别有问题。考了autocad里的字体到bricscad的fonts文件夹内，但是bircscad打开图纸，还是有问题，
<^k^>  ─> 全是问号。。。请问有人知道应该怎么样解决呢？ zz: yywudao01 — 2016-03-17 17:19
<FaPiao> harajuku: 不行我就clone下来自己编一个旧版本的...
<harajuku> FaPiao: 我还以为你弯了 开始喜欢fancy的东西
<FaPiao> harajuku: ... ...
<nyfair> 不来试试firefox的web vr么
<onlylove> FaPiao: 你还觉得 harajuku 正常不
<nyfair> balala is magic, niconico poi
<FaPiao> onlylove: 我没理解你的槽点在哪儿?
<nyfair> onlylove: 巴拉拉小魔仙下一部什么时候开始啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不看那个
<harajuku> FaPiao: 我感觉我现在浑身都是被吐槽的点
<nyfair> onlylove: my little pony？ 宫斗Q娃？ 金光布袋戏？
<darkduke> ubuntu真給力,將給予linux4.5
<darkduke> 基於
<biubiubiu> onlylove: vim的:wq和:x有什么区别吗？
<FaPiao> harajuku: ... ... 你怎么突然就千夫所指了?
 * FaPiao 希望我没用错成语...
 * FaPiao 肥家咯
<onlylove> nyfair: 那什么 south park?
<harajuku> FaPiao: 都是造化
<nyfair> 蛋疼
<nyfair> ^s^q
<onlylove> nyfair: happy tree friends？
<darkduke> 各位月入幾何?
<FaPiao|Rejected> darkduke: 一个月6k
<FaPiao|Rejected> darkduke: 在帝都
<darkduke> FaPiao|Rejected, 屌!
<onlylove> FaPiao|Rejected: 你那几年前的薪资，别忽悠了
<nyfair> darkduke: 一个月-6k，招了两个3k的苦力
<darkduke> nyfair, 你是老板?
<nyfair> 我是苦力啊
<darkduke> 汗....
<darkduke> 帝都房價飆升啊
<darkduke> 各位是如何買房的?
<nyfair> darkduke: 你有多少钱，我卖你一套魔都的
<darkduke> nyfair, 我讀書少,魔都是哪裏?
<darkduke> 我們單位又放假了,一個半月....
<darkduke> 放到到五月一
<darkduke> 誰有能力黑倒 [瑞士銀行]?
<darkduke> 我有一瑞銀賬戶,請你黑倒,錢分你6成
<onlylove_> darkduke: 魔都嘛，好地方，据说静安的房价已经8W了
<yao_ziyuan> 戴尔笔记本磨砂外壳有划痕，请问怎么修？
<darkduke> yao_ziyuan, 戴套...
<yao_ziyuan> darkduke: 怎么戴套？
<darkduke> yao_ziyuan, 傻呀,買個筆記本外殼套上....
<yao_ziyuan> 笔记本也有外壳？。。
<darkduke> yao_ziyuan, 廢話...
<darkduke> 召喚強力黑客....
<nyfair> darkduke: 哪个傻逼真黑到了还告诉你啊
<darkduke> nyfair, 我提供帳號
<darkduke> 你來黑
<nyfair> darkduke: 密码呢
<darkduke> nyfair, 沒有,只有帳號
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 不得不说vim的操作貌似真的比emacs快，但是用了会为啥感觉有点恶心。。。
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 有我大nano快？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不光操作快，毕竟只是编辑器
<onlylove> biubiubiu: emacs还能做好多事
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 原来咱俩是一家的! :)
<nyfair> 反正我要么nano，要么visual studio，vim这种高不成地不就的玩意
<biubiubiu> nyfair: vim需要不停的按jj
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 尤其是按dw, 感觉心里别扭
<nyfair> 所以那种给各种软件加上vim键位的人是不是有病啊
<darkduke> 白毛女是石家莊的....
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 估计他们的心灵收到了成吨的摧残，然后他们给各种软件加上vim键位，也要摧残别人的幼小心灵
<darkduke> 李克強說全國平均工資8千....誰拖後腿了!站出來,
<darkduke> 中國開啓黃粱美夢模式...
<onlylove> 我……
<darkduke> 真是誠實的孩子
<onlylove> 不就是工资拖后腿么
<onlylove> 说的好像你没拖是的
<darkduke> onlylove, 你如何知道我拖沒拖後腿?
<nyfair> http://img1.nimingban.com/image/2016-03-17/56ea4bfca7cc7.jpg
<onlylove> darkduke: 瑞士银行那句话已经暴露了
<darkduke> nyfair,機器碼之神的鍵盤
<onlylove> nyfair: 好物，不过还是电键更好一些，长按1，点按0
<darkduke> onlylove, 我想說的是我也有瑞銀戶頭....
<nyfair> 瑞银管理费都差不多8k了
<darkduke> 只不過現在的我窮得不要不要的...
<darkduke> 現在的我只想黑進別人的戶頭,偷點小錢花花....
<biubiubiu> nyfair: onlylove 老司机，你们炸过丸子吗
<biubiubiu> 怎么做好吃？
<darkduke> DARPA
<darkduke> 耗子舔貓比,沒事找刺激...
<DoubleLeft> 请问linux下听网易云音乐有什么方便的解决办法？
<darkduke> DoubleLeft, 網頁版
<DoubleLeft> 网页版需要flash吗？
<darkduke> DoubleLeft, 應該不需要
<DoubleLeft> 恩，试了试Firefox可以。
<DoubleLeft> 以前用ubuntu的时候能在chrome下运行安卓的，换了fedora后再也没成功过。
<darkduke> DoubleLeft, fedora這貨現在不如ubuntu了
<DoubleLeft> :-(以前用ubuntu时老被人说小白。
<darkduke> DoubleLeft, 現在你可以說他們老古董了....
<DoubleLeft> 哈哈。
<darkduke> DoubleLeft, 現在很多新技術支持ubuntu的多於fedora
<DoubleLeft> 比如什么呢？
<darkduke> DoubleLeft, 就不舉例子了,你多用就知道了
<DoubleLeft> 恩，那等项目忙完了换回试试。
<darkduke> DoubleLeft, 我一般在配置低的機器上用mate desktop
<darkduke> 很棒
<DoubleLeft> 印象中没怎么用过mate。
<darkduke> DoubleLeft, 現在建議直接安裝16.04 測試版
<darkduke> 剛剛的
<DoubleLeft> 稳定了么？
<darkduke> 我每天使用,沒問題了雖然 是 測試版
<DoubleLeft> mate版的ubuntu？
<darkduke> 對呀,很不錯呢
<DoubleLeft> 我现在在用的是fedora的一个分支，叫korora，gnome桌面总是会遇到假死问题。
<darkduke> 更新也很快很及時
<darkduke> fedora 23 現在很老了,24 還不知道侯年馬月能發布....
<DoubleLeft> 看消息说是在5月到6月。
<DoubleLeft> 如果不跳票的话。
<darkduke> fedora的得性不跳票是不可能的...
<DoubleLeft> 哈哈哈哈。
<darkduke> 我現在用16.04 就是4.4 內核
<darkduke> 馬上就上4.5
<DoubleLeft> 这么快？
<DoubleLeft> 不是说linus本人用fedora的吗？
<darkduke> 新內核剛剛的
<darkduke> linus還用命令行多餘圖形界面呢,你行嗎啊?
<DoubleLeft> :P
<DoubleLeft> 不工作的时候是用win10的。
<darkduke> DoubleLeft, 就是...
<DoubleLeft> 但是我的windows最近多任务切换失灵了。
<DoubleLeft> 莫名其妙，也找不到解决方案。
<darkduke> windows構架其實很先進,只不過微軟這貨不咋地
<darkduke> 建議關注reactos 開源版windows 最近發布了alpha 0.4版
<DoubleLeft> 昨天刚刚看到。
<DoubleLeft> 但是界面有些丑。
<darkduke> 不會呀,win95 經典界面
<darkduke> 不過經過20多年開發依然alpha
<DoubleLeft> 没用过win95.不是那个年龄段的。。。
<DoubleLeft> 很好奇他们是怎么逆向那些底层的东西的。
<darkduke> 不是逆向工程
<darkduke> 逆向出來的東西是非法的
<DoubleLeft> 那怎么做到兼容呢？猜api吗？
<darkduke> 而是兼容技術,詳情請見winehq.org
<darkduke> 很屌的技術
<DoubleLeft> wine和docker这种技术哪个更底层呢？
<darkduke> DoubleLeft, 不具有可比性
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4648.html 化石 : 地质系学生做野外实习,一个学生碰巧发现了一块大化石。讲师甲说这是一块树木化石,讲师乙坚持是一根恐龙腿骨,双方争论不已。学生们不知道是谁说得对,但是他们知道两位讲师都要给他们的实习报告评分,于是一个聪明的
<^k^>  ─> 同学在报告上写,发现的是恐龙的木腿。
<darkduke> 你可以在fedora下安裝wine最新版,在模擬個qq試試...
<darkduke> 應該可以使用...
<DoubleLeft> 装着wine的。
<darkduke> reactos 這貨集成了wine
<DoubleLeft> wine把整个windows的文件系统都搬过来了。
<darkduke> 是啊,如果成熟了不得了啊
<DoubleLeft> reactos不是没有基于linux吗？
<darkduke> DoubleLeft, 但集成了wine
<DoubleLeft> 那就是说也继承了posix标准吗？
<darkduke> 本身就是兼容windows的當然posix
<darkduke> 詳情請見reactos官網
<DoubleLeft> 等等，我有点理不清posix和windows的关系了。
<darkduke> http://www.reactos.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Front Page | ReactOS Project
<darkduke> 哈哈
<DoubleLeft> reactos的live只有60Mi
<darkduke> 現代系統不論什麼構架基本上全部posix
<darkduke> 對啊,60M多 是不是很厲害
<DoubleLeft> 我今天装wine的时候就已经80Mi了。
<darkduke> 只不過現在的reactos 還很不完善
<darkduke> 不能顯示中文,沒有ime,沒有漢化
<DoubleLeft> 汉化倒是不重要，主要是它对Unicode的支持怎么样？
<darkduke> 目前確實linux+wine 更靠譜
<darkduke> UTF8 好像沒支持
<DoubleLeft> 有空了我试试这个live。
<darkduke> 此iso支持virtualbox安裝
<DoubleLeft> korora自带的这个boxes到底能装什么啊。
<darkduke> DoubleLeft, 也能裝reactos的iso 不信你試試
<DoubleLeft> 不行，设置失败。
<darkduke> 那還是你設置的不對
<DoubleLeft> 进去了。
<darkduke> 如果你想超越linux老古董們,請學習freebsd,警告:難學啊,保證讓你崩潰的不要不要的...
<DoubleLeft> 没接触过bsd系的。
<darkduke> 我是過來人,從此遠離bsd
<DoubleLeft> 只是最近在学操作系统和laravel，linux下比较方便。
<darkduke> 不學c 語系 學啥都白費...
<DoubleLeft> 学着c呢。
<darkduke> 難着呢
<DoubleLeft> 学了三年的c，也试着学了点c++。发现没c顺手。
<darkduke> 學個5-6年才能略有小成
<darkduke> 學習c函數庫原理沒?
<DoubleLeft> 标准库吗？
<darkduke> c函數
<DoubleLeft> 不明白你的意思。
<darkduke> 不論什麼庫,你學過原理沒,別整天就知道調用
<DoubleLeft> 看过一点标准库的实现，并不是很理解。
<DoubleLeft> 略懂编译原理，可是连个json parser都写不出来。:-(
<darkduke> 實現才是編程的精華,當看懂了這些,才有可能進階啊
<darkduke> 或實話慚愧,我也不咋地
<DoubleLeft> 受教了。
<darkduke> 共同學習,共勉之
<darkduke> 哈哈
<DoubleLeft> 这个live挂在INT 3终端了。
<darkduke> 還是virtualbox吧
<DoubleLeft> 改天换windows试试，windows装了VMware。
<darkduke> 那也行
<DoubleLeft> 要去吃饭了Bye。
<darkduke> bye
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<darkduke> Freebuilder, 你好,吼吼....
<Freebuilder> darkduke, 好
<Freebuilder> 我建议新造一个词「国发」，国人发行的版本。别动不动就说国产系统。
<darkduke> 好,支持
<darkduke> 這個feel倍兒爽
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 一条命令创建m3u格式的音乐播放列表  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476576 Code: find "$PWD" -maxdepth 1 \( -iname "*.flac" -o -iname "*.ape" -o -iname "*.wav" -o -iname "*.mp3" \) -type f 2> /dev/null > play_list.m3u Code: $ cat play_list.m3u /tmp/Attila Fias - Collection (2006-2013)[FLAC]/1999 - Hollywood Love So
<^k^>  ─> ngs/13 - Save The Best For Last.flac /tmp/Attila Fias - Collection (2006-2013)[FLAC]/1999 - Hollywood Love Songs/12 - …
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ +1
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-18
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助，我需要安装g77  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476577 上次发帖安装g95，这次要装个g77，关键是软件包找不到，找遍全网，遍布着各种教程，但都没提供g77的下载地址，或者都无效了 我是因为有一个程序的makefile要用到g77这个指令，提示 “make: g77：
<^k^>  ─> 命令未找到”，我迫切需要装个使g77命令能用的软件 看到此贴http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtop …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • U盘安装ubuntu时提示the system is running in low graphics  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476578 如题，开机时选择u盘启动，然后就提示the system is running in low graphics mode。是不是和显卡驱动有关系？求大神指教 zz: onionhor — 2016-03-18 8:08
<nyfair> happyaron: 艹他妈的qq拼音狗男女，昨天更新我还以为修复我提的bug了，尼玛结果多了个弹窗的流氓功能
<nyfair> happyaron: 这堆搞ime的畜生怎么不去死！
<hceasy> 都这会儿了还没人吭声 ？
<Niac> 维护也需要成本啊 弹窗增加广告收入
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntu16.04不知道utc怎么关了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476582 ubuntu16.04不知道utc怎么关了。 ubuntu15之前的方法不行了。。囧。。。 改动好大。 zz: bbskuang — 2016-03-18 11:03
<darkduke> 這個feel
<FaPiao> MangHuoEr: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-11909437038.30.5rCcUQ&id=525925942207
<ubrl> FaPiao: ⇪ Mikrotik RB952Ui-5ac2nD HAP AC ROS 双频 无线路由器 wifi-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 380.00
<FaPiao> MangHuoEr: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-11909437038.22.CGzDM1&id=45648169714
<ubrl> FaPiao: ⇪ UBNT UniFi Switch交换机 US-48-750W 48千兆口 3层2路由功能-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 7366.00
<FaPiao> MangHuoEr: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246701.1.01gYpN&scm=1007.10152.24953.1i525925942207&id=527646143142&pvid=80692db3-8dbd-4030-afdf-96ef3f13cf2f
<ubrl> FaPiao: ⇪ 新品 Mikrotik RB962UiGS-5HacT2HnT hAP ac 双频无线路由器-淘宝网 pp: 860.00
<FaPiao> MangHuoEr: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141003.4.meuA37&scm=1007.10011.21135.100200300000001&id=3613567788&pvid=51ae04f2-3aa8-4b6f-b6e9-00bf67314508
<ubrl> FaPiao: ⇪ Mikrotik RB750 R2 hEX Lite 路由器有线 企业级宽带VPN家用高速-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 274.00
<nyfair> 写crawler，同样的功能，python的urllib经常给我下载失败，ruby的net/http却没问题
<nyfair> urllib.urlopen()和open()区别在哪里？
<yuning> open() 是打开文件吧?
<nyfair> yuning: 你python写多了,open()是ruby里打开uri的意思
<yuning> 所以你的意思是 "python 的urllib.urlopen() 和  ruby 的 open() 区别在哪里?" ?
<yuning> 抱歉不知道
<darkduke> 亞洲人永遠學不到編程的精髓....因爲文化限制
<nyfair> 编程精髓多少钱1斤？
<huntxu> 以色列算不算亚洲
<FaPiao> huntxu: 以色列是亚洲国家, 但是不算亚洲
<FaPiao> huntxu: 糊涂许叔最近忙啥呢?
<huntxu> FaPiao: 没忙啥 :/
<darkduke> 如何成为一名作家?
<onlylove> 写一本胡言乱语的书，然后自己出钱让出版社印刷，然后就是作家了
<FaPiao> MangHuoEr: http://post.smzdm.com/p/432584/
<ubrl> FaPiao: ⇪ 折腾无止尽 篇一：DIY40%人体工学迷你机械键盘-Atreus with Kimera Core_生活记录_什么值得买
<darkduke> onlylove, 切
<onlylove> darkduke: 不爱出钱边玩去
<darkduke> onlylove, 老子凭实力说话,边靠
<onlylove> darkduke: 就你，凭实力？呵呵
<onlylove> darkduke: talk is cheap ,show me the code
<darkduke> onlylove, 你又不认识我,为何肯定我就没实力?
<onlylove> darkduke: 通常有实力的作家都不会说大话
<darkduke> onlylove, 说有实力就叫大话了,你们这些人是肿么了...
<onlylove> darkduke: 你问问莫言有没有问过怎么能成为作家再来说话
<onlylove> darkduke: 你再问问他有没有说自己靠实力再来说话
<onlylove> darkduke: 老实讲，莫言的东西，仅仅是符合西方人口味，才得得诺贝尔
<darkduke> onlylove, 无聊的抬杠
<onlylove> darkduke: 我就无聊了，你丫有本事别和我抬，写书去啊
<onlylove> darkduke: 和我抬杠只能让我更加看不起，觉得你就一说大话得主儿
<huntxu> 作家好像不一定写书啊
<darkduke> onlylove,无聊...
<onlylove> huntxu: 作家不写书做啥？
<darkduke> 写剧本...
<huntxu> 又不是只有长篇小说一种文学体裁
<darkduke> 就是
<onlylove> huntxu: 写啥都要发表吧，就发表一篇也叫作家？那我可以算作家了哦
<onlylove> huntxu: 上学的时候咱也是发表过东西的
<huntxu> onlylove: 通常定义应该是写东西发表并以此为职业/为生的人吧
<huntxu> 你又不吃这碗饭
<onlylove> huntxu: 呐，你靠这种东西过日子，东西多了，不就是书了么
<huntxu> 不一定啊，短篇小说发表得多的也多啊...
<huntxu> 当然你非要结集出版那是你的事
<onlylove> huntxu: 就算你不结集，出版社也会这么做的，赚钱的买卖，不做白不做，除非……
<onlylove> huntxu: 水平烂到一定程度，这样的，与其叫作家……还不如去起点写爽文
<nyfair> onlylove: 起点现在写不了xxoo文了，只能写龙傲天玛丽苏文
<onlylove> nyfair: 龙傲天玛丽苏也行啊，人毕竟只是想当作家
<nyfair> 然而当年我也是在冻鳗杂志上登过稿的
<nyfair> 现在想想，真是羞耻
<onlylove> nyfair: 作家牛牛
<nyfair> https://zh.moegirl.org/index.php?title=%E5%86%BB%E9%B3%97&mobileaction=toggle_view_desktop
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 冻鳗 - 萌娘百科 万物皆可萌的百科全书
<darkduke> 一群夜莫虎子
<nyfair> 你个亚洲人永远学不到文化的精髓，因为语言限制
<darkduke> 哈哈哈哈
<darkduke> 论这群傻逼是怎样炼成的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 缝纫机 : 两个小男孩在交谈。 "你说手摇缝纫机和脚踏缝纫机有什么不同?" "那谁不知道?手摇缝纫机是缝衬衫的,脚踏缝纫机是缝裤子的。"
<darkduke> 舌战群穴
<darkduke> 请问中国共产党的目标还是共产主义吗?
<darkduke> 人民日报：“共产主义渺茫论”者信仰缺失 变质堕落,
<onlylove> 这种事你不应该问党员么，不过这频道没党员在的样子
<darkduke> 我很纳闷,不信共产主义的就一定堕落吗?
<nyfair> darkduke: 你这傻逼坑我呢，我现在吃皇粮了，你想害我被背后领导看到么
 * nyfair /cls
<nyfair> 刷屏
<darkduke> 就好象学习不好的孩子一定是道德败坏的坏孩子一样,沒有根据啊....不讲理啊...
<nyfair> 刷屏
<nyfair> 刷屏
<nyfair> 刷屏
<nyfair> 刷屏
<nyfair> 刷屏
<nyfair> 刷屏
<nyfair> 刷屏
<nyfair> 刷屏
<nyfair> 刷屏
<nyfair> 刷屏
<nyfair> 刷屏
<nyfair> v刷屏
<nyfair> 刷屏
<^k^> nyfair:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<darkduke> 哈哈哈
<NWMonster> ...
<darkduke> 看吧,这才是真正的傻逼
<darkduke> nyfair, 刷屏,你好啊
<nyfair> 李阿蛋那个傻逼什么时候上线？
<darkduke> 哈哈哈哈
<nyfair> freeflying: 快把kk踢了
<darkduke> 伊朗伊斯兰共和国的 神权政治很适合中国吗...
<darkduke> 造物主之治
<nyfair> darkduke: https://github.com/greatfire/wiki/issues/1 上这边来，我陪你
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Can you stop polluting Github? · Issue #1 · greatfire/wiki · GitHub
<darkduke> 我想问的是,学习好的童鞋就一定道德好吗,没有必然联系好吧,
<nyfair> darkduke: 鶸，知道道德是什么意思么
<chenchacha> ^k^
<chenchacha> 这个机器人不错
<nyfair> darkduke: 你自己说的话前后能搭上边么
<darkduke> nyfair, 只有你这种吃皇粮的思维才搭不上边啊....
<darkduke> 思维能搭上边的,都吃不上皇粮
<nyfair> darkduke: 然而你这种没有缘由的揣测本来就跟道德不搭边
<nyfair> darkduke: 吃什么粮只跟钱沾边，谢谢
<darkduke> 没啊,我就想问:不信XX主义,就一定是堕落吗?
<chenchacha> ^k^:这个机器人项目叫什么来着，ubot？
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛你怎么改吃皇粮了
<nyfair> darkduke: 蠢问题，XX主义跟堕落有个jb关系
<nyfair> 信仰XX主义说明觉悟高，不信只代表思想深度不够
<darkduke> nyfair, 这是xx日报的逻辑啊,不是我的啊啊
<nyfair> huntxu: 皇军给的米多
<nyfair> darkduke: xx日报关我屁事
<darkduke> 那为何伊朗不信学习注意照样觉悟高
<nyfair> darkduke: 又关你屁事
<darkduke> xx主义
<huntxu> nyfair: 一月三狗？
<darkduke> 不信XX主义,说明思想深度不够,这是什么烂逻辑?
<nyfair> darkduke: 鶸，马哲毛概邓论哪条这么写了，歪曲我党意志该当何罪？
<nyfair> huntxu: 谈狗伤感情
<darkduke> 那很多人不学雷锋,照样做好事,为什么做好事非的和雷锋套关系?
<onlylove> huntxu: 估计一月2妹 cc nyfair
<huntxu> nyfair: 养我吧，我活好
<nyfair> huntxu: 先给我献祭几个妹子
<darkduke> XX组织的逻辑我看就是强盗逻辑啊
<nyfair> darkduke: 做好事跟思想深度有个jb关系，少拿你的强盗逻辑来糊弄我
<darkduke> nyfair> 信仰XX主义说明觉悟高，不信只代表思想深度不够:你说的啊
<darkduke> 是不是....
<nyfair> darkduke: 对啊，和做好事有个jb关系
<darkduke> 打个比喻啊
<nyfair> darkduke: 这屎一样的比喻能套上么
<nyfair> darkduke: 哎哎我懂，你个亚洲人永远学不到文化的精髓，因为语言限制
<darkduke> 这两个例子能说明xx组织的逻辑不对啊
<darkduke> 我不打着学雷锋的旗号,照样做好事不是
<nyfair> 卧槽，哲学能跟做好事这种实体做比喻，你就这逻辑还扯个蛋蛋
<nyfair> 你是傻逼，但傻逼不一定只有你。这个比喻都比你那个蛋疼例子好
<nyfair> 就这点墨水还扯个蛋蛋逻辑啊
<darkduke> 不要胡乱联系,就事论事,我现在就问问一件事,不学雷锋,能不能做好事!
<nyfair> 就事论事，不信XX主义，也可以有思想觉悟啊
<darkduke> 还是啊
<nyfair> 你到底要证明什么
<darkduke> 这不就对了嘛,我想说的是xx日报的逻辑就是:不信XX 就是堕落,这个逻辑是不对的
<nyfair> darkduke: 烦死了，上干货
<nyfair> darkduke: xx日报的新闻呢
<darkduke> 哈哈哈
<darkduke> http://www.cwzg.cn/html/2016/guanfengchasu_0316/26960_2.html
<ubrl> darkduke: ⇪ 人民日报：“共产主义渺茫论”者信仰缺失 变质堕落 - 观风察俗 - 察网
<nyfair> darkduke: 瞎YY还蛤蛤，蟆蛤蟆蛤
<nyfair> 卧槽，你语文是体育老师教的？
<darkduke> 何出此言?
<nyfair> 信仰缺失这4个字被你吃了？
<nyfair> darkduke: 你随便去个宗教圣地，然后blabla去诋毁他们的圣徒给我看看
<darkduke> 此题目含义为:XX渺茫,就信仰缺失,变质堕落,这逻辑不对...
<darkduke> 你说呢?
<darkduke> 认为XX渺茫,,加上认为二字
<darkduke> 我无语了,XXXX怎么能在这样...
<darkduke> 我他妈心信造物主,这叫信仰缺失吗?
<darkduke> XX日报就会瞎bibi
<darkduke> 气死本宝宝了
<darkduke> 对于XX组织,我不予置评,爱咋咋地吧....
<darkduke> 蹦达不了200年
<netsnail> findbugs M X OBL: 中间的X什么意思啊
<nyfair> darkduke: 快上ccav看点新闻提提神 http://www.solidot.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<darkduke> nyfair, 我经常看solidot
<darkduke> 中国文化就是不讲理的文化,我认了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • Linux Mint 18 精簡版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476585 ----非官方刪減版 Live密碼 0000 使用MDM顯示管理器 Mint-X 主題與桌面 Mint Maya 版 Plymouth 主題 (Cinnamon) Mint Aqua 版 Plymouth 主題 (xfce) 預設輸入法 fcitx 右鍵功能添加: 掛載映像檔:支援 iso nrg squashfs 等格式 DEB:解
<^k^>  ─> 壓縮與打包 initramfs: 支援Debian/Ubuntu archlinux manjaro 等 initrd 加解密 download Linux mint Cinnamon …
<nyfair> darkduke: 骚年想移民否？
<nyfair> darkduke: 给你优惠啊
<nyfair> darkduke: 挪威想不想去啊
<darkduke> nyfair, 移到哪里我都是中国人,不移
<darkduke> 认怂
<darkduke> 人种是无法改变的,不移
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2608511
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 医闹：病人要枪毙我，我该怎么给他治疗？ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<nyfair> darkduke: 不都是非洲艹原里走出来的猴子
<darkduke> nyfair, 这可不一定哦,大大的不一定哦
<nyfair> darkduke: 对你这种被剥削阶级当然不一定
<darkduke> 生在地狱,想进天堂 ,门儿都没有
<nyfair> darkduke: 所以你在这里发个屁负能量啊，这里平均水平都是181818
<darkduke> 命该如此,真想不同那些一心移民的人是怎么想的,到那里都脱不了这副中国人的皮囊啊
<nyfair> darkduke: 那你活着干嘛啊，累不累啊
<darkduke> 贱民就是贱命,不要不服,挣扎无用,
<onlylove> nyfair: 他只是怂，怕你们所谓投胎是假的
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要能保证他下辈子能当个二代啥的，分分钟买股票去了
<darkduke> 我不信你移民后就成白种人了....
<freeflying> nyfair: 都转战telegram了，你还坚守这里啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 走走走，我他妈早就想卸载这破烂了
<nyfair> freeflying: 发我个邀请
<onlylove> freeflying: telegram要梯子，这个不用
<freeflying> nyfair: 让乐乐拉你，我没你电话
<nyfair> freeflying: 乐乐是哪个傻逼？
<nyfair> freeflying: 你们就不能用个安全点的聊天工具
<nyfair> freeflying: 我来推荐个
<onlylove> nyfair: 乐乐就是竹席
<nyfair> onlylove: 就是那个前perl厨现vala厨？
<huntxu> freeflying: 为毛你们都用telegram了
<onlylove> nyfair: 竹席不是perl厨吧？虽然在18摸上过班
<freeflying> nyfair: 让ee拉你
<nyfair> 听我的，用这个http://povertylair.wiki.fc2.com/wiki/Amoeba,Outopos%E3%81%AE%E7%8F%BE%E7%8A%B6%28%E5%88%9D%E5%BF%83%E8%80%85%E5%90%91%E3%81%91%29
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ Amoeba,Outoposの現状(初心者向け) - Amoeba,Outopos,Lairのみんなで作るwiki
<nyfair> freeflying: 我以前喷过ee，他这人记仇
<huntxu> perl和vala好像指向是ee啊
<onlylove> 我说ee咋不来了
<onlylove> 我也觉得perl和vala指的是ee
<nyfair> 所以说主席是谁？
<onlylove> 话说如果去长沙，是不是可以找ee混啊
<onlylove> nyfair: roylez
<huntxu> onlylove: 显然可以
<onlylove> huntxu: 包妹子否
<huntxu> onlylove: 那你去问他
<nyfair> huntxu: 来找你玩，包妹子否
<nyfair> 为什么不用我推荐的鬼子聊天工具
<huntxu> nyfair: 没有适合你的啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 要爬墙
<nyfair> onlylove: 不用爬啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 帝都联通，reset
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女早啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 而且从原理上来说根本不可能被墙
<nyfair> roylez: 快加我，我再也不上irc了
<roylez> nyfair: 加telegram？
<nyfair> roylez: 随便
<roylez> nyfair: telegram上有一个group chat了
<nyfair> roylez: 是个聊天平台就行
<roylez> nyfair: 你的号
<nyfair> onlylove: https://github.com/Alliance-Network/Outopos/releases
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Releases · Alliance-Network/Outopos · GitHub
<nyfair> onlylove: p2p的聊天工具啊，不可能被墙的
<roylez> nyfair: telegram的创始人几个毛子，现在都流亡海外了
<nyfair> roylez: 所以说这玩意又不安全
<roylez> nyfair: 数学，加密什么的，能跟毛子比？人家当年破Windows岗岗的
<onlylove> nyfair: p2p的，你没推荐给 yunfan 啊？
<roylez> nyfair: 因为政府怕这玩意所以他们才流亡啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 啥?
<yunfan> roylez: 靠 又出来鬼混了
<onlylove> yunfan:  https://github.com/Alliance-Network/Outopos/releases
<nyfair> roylez: 不能，但是telegram要手机号码
<yunfan> onlylove: 哼哼
<nyfair> roylez: 要手机谈个jb安全啊
<roylez> nyfair: 一样。不能监听就没事
<onlylove> yunfan: 你哼哼毛，我还没工作呢，急了我去长沙找神蹭吃去
<yunfan> roylez: 你想简单了
<nyfair> roylez: 你又知道telegram背后不龌龊了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你失业几个月了？ 够另救济没?
<nyfair> roylez: openbsd这事可没过几年，那可是最安全的系统
<onlylove> yunfan: 不到半月
<roylez> nyfair: 无所谓，反正我用的很舒服。比微信强哪里去了
<roylez> nyfair: 难不成你要我加微信？
<yunfan> onlylove: 好吧 那你找了？
<nyfair> roylez: 然而你还是装了微信
<yunfan> roylez: 你这样将来会像美国人民一样震惊的
<roylez> nyfair: 微信是留着跟墙里头傻子聊天的
<huntxu> roylez: .
<yunfan> 还是要相信数学 而不是好人
<onlylove> yunfan: 找着呢，还没通知，反正决心洗白了，外包尽可能不接了
<yunfan> onlylove: what else, 来魔都如何？
<onlylove> yunfan: 话说我好像把红帽的hr给惹了
<huntxu> onlylove: 他们要全球封杀你么
<yunfan> onlylove: 红帽的hr算老几啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 不是，我投了个简历，他意思是，你喜欢做不，不喜欢对你来说太折磨，我呛了她一句，然后至今没动静了
<nyfair> 保护隐私为立意的应用，却要收集手机号，呵呵
<nyfair> 反正我不信
<onlylove> yunfan: 嘛，猫猫毕竟是洗白的好地方
<huntxu> onlylove: 你呛他还指望人家回头服务你啊
<nyfair> 要是telegram直说自己就是个单纯的聊天软件，我就用了
<huntxu> 毕竟买房市场
<huntxu> s/房/方
<onlylove> huntxu: 靠，我找个工作而已，又不是找妹子，能干就干，不能干我也不会去投简历
<yunfan> onlylove: 再找一家就是了 你太纠结了
<onlylove> huntxu: 要她操心那么多啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 对了，kk刚才禁言我，你说怎么办
<onlylove> huntxu: 我当时就那么回的
<huntxu> onlylove: ^^^^
<yunfan> nyfair: 他就是要哗你的嘴
<onlylove> huntxu: 无所谓，大象都说猫猫最近SB多了，不去也无所谓
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个无所谓的  你再找一家就是了 不要把时间浪费在跟傻逼生气上
<nyfair> 看看帽帽出来的傻逼
<nyfair> 比如李阿蛋？
<huntxu> 对对
<huntxu> 蛋蛋以为出来就洗白了
<freeflying> nyfair: 强吻他
<yunfan> nyfair: 你再这么说 许多人都要带帽子灭你的嘴了
<nyfair> yunfan: 怕啥，有皇军罩着我，再烦天朝墙掉freenode
<yunfan> huntxu: 没有用的 生是帽帽的人 死是帽帽的死人
<yunfan> nyfair: 黄军罩我去战斗？
<nyfair> 反正李阿蛋最近惹毛我了，我就是要黑他，怎么样
<huntxu> 蛋蛋对牛牛做了什么
<huntxu> 还是蛋蛋对牛牛少做了什么
<yunfan> huntxu: 我正想说这句
<nyfair> chatzilla就几百kb，telegram40mb，我有病呢
<nyfair> 讲道理，qq才20mb
<yunfan> nyfair: 我拍死你 什么20m
<yunfan> onlylove:除了红帽你还投了哪些呢
<nyfair> QQ v4.1.2 DMG file (27.6 MB)
<onlylove> yunfan: 都是国内一些sa的工作，完美世界啥的
<nyfair> yunfan: 怎么不是？
<nyfair> yunfan: telegram直接40+
<nyfair> yunfan: 功能能和qq比？
<yunfan> onlylove: 完美世界还活着？
<yunfan> nyfair: 瞎扯 我这qq第一次打开后就上百m了
<onlylove> yunfan: 擦，它活的好好地好么
<nyfair> yunfan: 诛仙在日本都有同人音乐社团了，能不好么
<yunfan> onlylove: 好吧 为毛不去其他城市试试嘛
<yunfan> nyfair: shutup
<nyfair> yunfan: 鶸
<nyfair> yunfan: 你用的是哪个次元的qq
<nyfair> 麻痹，那张诛仙的鬼子cd我还买了
<roylez> nyfair: 美女，有新浪微博不？
<yunfan> nyfair: 2015年以后的qq
<roylez> nyfair: 有的话，帮忙我把这歌单上的歌全下了 http://music.163.com/playlist?id=4559244
<ubrl> roylez: ⇪ 星巴克咖啡店背景音乐精选合辑 - 网易云音乐
<nyfair> roylez: 去死
<roylez> 。。。
<roylez> yunfan: 你也看看，帮个忙
<yunfan> 假洋鬼子
<yunfan> roylez: 你这假洋鬼子逍遥了这半年才想到我们这些用微信的傻逼
<roylez> yunfan: 你也是被逼用微信的，性质不一样...
<yunfan> roylez: 网易的音乐不是本来就可以下载么
<roylez> yunfan: 墙外头不行
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • grub2转入bootmgr.efi怎么搞,有图(efi模式下)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476588 现在系统是这样的-- EFI-->/efi/boot/bootx64.efi (grubx64.efi改名来的) -->/efi/miscrsoft/boot/bootmgr.efi 开机直接进入了grub2: QQ20160318-0@2x.png 选择windows: 配置为 chainload /efi/miscrosoft/boot/boomgr.efi QQ20160
<yunfan> roylez: 没有啊 我是主动用的 我也需要个跟傻逼沟通的工具
<roylez> yunfan: 否则早就被告死了
<yunfan> roylez: 网易不是号称正版？
<roylez> yunfan: 正毛
<lainme> roylez: 翻过来
<roylez> yunfan: 丁三石正版？
<yunfan> 好吧 我给你试试 不过我没有win客户端 只能手动来了
<roylez> lainme: 翻过来飞机票贵
<yunfan> roylez: 花钱的 如果是盗版的 不会这么少
<yunfan> 操 还要用移动设备下
<roylez> yunfan: 这是歌单而已，爱好者自己搞的
<roylez> yunfan: 帮忙帮忙...
<yunfan> roylez: 这一次帮你 下一次 你还是租个aliyun的vps 弄个android环境在上面吧
<huntxu> starbucks就放那些歌么
<yunfan> huntxu: 鬼子的格调也不行
<Maya2> 哈喽～
<yunfan> 不过也不能放瓦格纳吧
<huntxu> 36首
<onlylove> roylez: 网易确实是正版，不过授权是大陆
<roylez> huntxu: 这应该只是一部分吧。我只要些没那么闹的歌上班的时候听听
<onlylove> roylez: 然后你国外下自然盗版
<yunfan> roylez: 不闹的歌 许多 我收藏的都是曲子
<roylez> huntxu: itunes的那些classic的电台，是不是给来个贝多芬什么的，感觉就是个突然卧槽了
<yunfan> 不过还是闹的好 多听听 飞行的女武神 挥刀舞曲
<roylez> yunfan: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 交响曲么，sonata一般都不闹啊
<yunfan> roylez: 缺 25和30 你要不
 * Maya2 华丽丽的被忽略了～～
<roylez> huntxu: 懂不了那么多
<roylez> yunfan: 够了
<huntxu> Maya2: 摸摸玛雅
<roylez> Maya2: 这是个啥？
<yunfan> 稍等
<Maya2> huntxu: 善良的 huntxu
<Maya2> roylez: 主席好～
<roylez> Maya2: 用Windows了？
<Maya2> 一直用啊。。。（捂脸
<huntxu> 善良的人都用windows
<onlylove> Maya2: 玛雅小萝莉，最近看到你猫叔没
<roylez> 高手都用Windows
<Maya2> roylez: 怎么听着像黑人
<Maya2> onlylove: 冇哇
<roylez> Maya2: 冇啊
<huntxu> 毛哇
<Maya2> onlylove: 他最近来这吗～
<huntxu> 哪个猫叔
<onlylove> Maya2: 前几周见到一次，后来有事想起来找他，就不见了
<Maya2> 话说都谁在帝都
<yunfan> 操了 这个下载下来是跟我的几百首混一块的
<Maya2> 我貌似下个月会去
<onlylove> huntxu: 那个养了一堆动物的 rainflying
<Maya2> onlylove: 你看看G+找不找得到他～
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求ubuntu16.04 img或vhd安装方式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476589 求ubuntu 16.04 img或vhd安装方式 我想把ubuntu安装在一个img文件中,然后还可以正常引导(uefi) 搞了2天都没有成功.... 以前wubi方式就是img方式,可惜好像只支持wubildr.mbr引导. zz: 赶集人 — 2016-03-18 15
<^k^>  ─> :02
<huntxu> Maya2: 那你平时在哪
<onlylove> Maya2: 嘛，不是啥大事，下次遇到再说吧
<Maya2> onlylove: 他又换名字了？ 2333
<onlylove> Maya2: 没啊
<Maya2> huntxu: 现在在南京呀
<huntxu> Maya2: 听起来都是很远的地方
<onlylove> Maya2: 来帝都做啥，你当叔在
<Maya2> 然后下个月去帝都闯荡！！
<Maya2> onlylove: 对对对 投奔当叔 抱大腿
<yunfan> 等我重新弄个目录再下
<yunfan> roylez: 下次你自己来 我刚把自己几G的给清了
 * nyfair 好无聊好无聊2
<nyfair> 来陪我玩战舰世界
<nyfair> 有mac版
<nyfair> huntxu: roylez: freeflying: 来不来
<huntxu> 没有mac
<nyfair> huntxu: windows更好
<roylez> nyfair: 来啥？
<onlylove> huntxu: 人的意思是,mac也可以玩，默认不是mac
<roylez> nyfair: 贱娘？
<huntxu> 也没有windows啊
<nyfair> roylez: 来玩网游
<nyfair> huntxu: 卧槽，你个山顶洞人怎么上网的
<huntxu> 网游没钱更玩不起
<yunfan> roylez: 怎么给你 300m
<huntxu> 一月两狗的人才能玩网游
<roylez> yunfan: 你vps？
<yunfan> roylez: 百度云能访问么
<yunfan> vps上传太慢了
<nyfair> huntxu: 上斗鱼直播还能赚钱
<roylez> yunfan: 我不能用百度云了。昨天尼玛登录要我输手机了
<yunfan> roylez: 不需要登录  我是说百度云的分享链接
<roylez> yunfan: 你放百度云，公有下载
<nyfair> 好朋友们，我想找个平台直播，上哪里好
<roylez> yunfan: 我试试看吧
<yunfan> roylez: 恩
<onlylove> nyfair: 斗奶，熊猫
<roylez> nyfair: chaturbate.com
<nyfair> onlylove: 你推荐哪个？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你随便啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 我以前开了个twitch，但是没钱赚啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 你可以直播写代码
<nyfair> roylez: 傻逼滚
<yunfan> nyfair: 最好是 naked coding live
<onlylove> 这年头睡觉都有直播的……
<yunfan> onlylove: 你也可以直播啊 说不定就不用工作了
<nyfair> 艹艹艹，我来直播写共逼党的人事信息检索，你们谁来看？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我又不是大奶飞，也不是郭mini
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以给自己装一对人工大奶 走另类路线 学金星老师 说不定闯出一片新天地也未必
<yunfan> nyfair: 来来来 别耸
<nyfair> yunfan: 来
<roylez> 这聊天室太污了
<nyfair> yunfan: 帮我注册个斗奶账号
<onlylove> yunfan: 我有那功夫还不如直播游戏打本
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司机带我玩剑3
<onlylove> nyfair: 早A了
<yunfan> nyfair: 我从不帮人注册 我也是讲隐私的
<yunfan> onlylove: 没卵用 玩游戏大家都会 不需要看你
<yunfan> onlylove: 就是要猎奇才行
<onlylove> yunfan: 呵呵哒，我玩剑叁那阵子，比我玩的好的屈指可数
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为那时候，真正玩的好的，已经A的7788了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我也不过是陪着别人玩而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 并没有卵用
<onlylove> yunfan: 切，人都有鱼丸的好吧，当时一些开直播的
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 那你试试好了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我试毛线，鱼丸都成了梗了，再说了，那游戏我也不想碰了，金山自己作死，怪不得别人
<onlylove> yunfan: 本来好好的一个游戏，自己作践的不成样子
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你还扯啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 我又扯啥了，不是你先扯的不靠谱的？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我扯的是你能干的 你扯的是不能的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你自己先装一对人工大奶再和我说这事
<yunfan> onlylove: 你给我钱我就装 我不怕的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你还不如去学papi酱，讲真的
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个要耗费精力编
<onlylove> yunfan: 至少不会被主流社会扣上恶心
<yunfan> onlylove: 只要赚钱 恶不恶心没得说 你吃猪肉 人家绿教还觉得恶心呢
<Maya2> 233
<onlylove> yunfan: 说的好像绿教做的事情你不恶心似的
<onlylove> Maya2: 还有你，别笑，自己看is都做了啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 我看了下历史 油漆是贵国历史 不觉得有啥恶心 这些事历史上都有
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且不远的例子 红色高棉还灭了1/3的全国人口呢  isis跟他们比简直小孩子
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯，小孩子
<Maya2> 我在七年级的时候。。觉得世界上人太多了。。觉得我将来要杀掉很多人帮地球搞平衡。。
<yunfan> Maya2: 建议埋100个核弹在地下 等你离开人间的时候引爆
<Maya2> yunfan: 233  搞不到啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 你真高看核弹，你那核弹，也就给地球松松土
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以研究下乍桥的原理
<onlylove> yunfan: 共振？你想多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你对地球结构有了解吧？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我说也就给地球松松土，就是也就能在地壳表面折腾几下，把自己折腾死
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 有很多理论的  把地壳弄开 诱发超级火山喷发 可以让整个地球为你陪葬
<yunfan> onlylove: 3级灭绝 :D
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后地球还好好的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你还是得了解下这个细节 超级火山爆发是一种灭绝全球生命的路子
<yunfan> 至于原因 可以参考wikipedia
<onlylove> yunfan: 我说的是地球还好好的，地壳松松土
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在人喜欢喊，保护地球
<yunfan> onlylove: 我又没说要让地球怎样 我这才是保护地球呢  生命对于地球来说才是癌
<nyfair> yunfan: 地球要你保护？就算把地球劈成两半，靠引力都能吸回去
<yunfan> nyfair: 理论上而已 实际上肯定不行
<onlylove> yunfan: 超级火山，哪里那么费事，直接把黄石炸了不就OK了
<yunfan> nyfair: 那100枚核弹只是我给地球喂的药丸 包治癌症
<yunfan> onlylove: 黄石的火山喷发可能引发不了3级灭绝  不够彻底
 * onlylove 突然想起了苏梅克列维-9
 * harajuku 困
<onlylove> 猫猫给我打电话说，电话面试，一小时！
<onlylove> 首席呢！
<onlylove> 靠，一小时电话，他们不嫌累么
<harajuku> onlylove: 才一小时...
<onlylove> harajuku: 是，我给他们的电话是山东号
<onlylove> harajuku: 你TM给我报销？
<harajuku> onlylove: 曾经被某司视频会议了一下午
<onlylove> harajuku: 视频会议算毛，我在TI上班的时候经常给那帮子人准备
<onlylove> harajuku: polycom的HDVC我现在玩的熟练着呢
<harajuku> onlylove: 你的手机号漫游接电话要钱?
<onlylove> harajuku: 我一月就交11块钱，你觉得漫游要钱不
<onlylove> harajuku: 你以为和你似的，一月98
<happyaron> nyfair: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<nyfair> happyaron: 杀了那对狗男女
<harajuku> nyfair: 我错过了什么
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪蓉蓉，找你有事 Maya2 小萝莉说是下月来帝都，你和 harajuku 看着招待？
<Blink`> onlylove: 我面过五个小时的.
<Blink`> onlylove: 一小时算个毛
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<happyaron> 来找工作么
<onlylove> Blink`: 不是那么回事啊，打一小时电话你脑袋还能正常工作么
<harajuku> Maya2: 哟 你在
<Blink`> onlylove: 有耳机就行.
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道呢， 问下
<onlylove> Blink`: 耳机也头痛啊，我戴耳机从来不超1小时
<onlylove> Blink`: 1小时的电话面试对我来说简直丧病
<Blink`> onlylove: 你太弱.
<onlylove> Maya2: 小萝莉，你当叔来了，有啥要求赶紧提，或者找这个 cc happyaron
<JDTMall> nnnd, 为啥我喜欢的名字都被占了
<JDTMall> harajuku: 伐开心啊, 求double.
<harajuku> JDTMall: 原来是你
<JDTMall> happyaron: 蓉蓉求double.
<JDTMall> harajuku: 不然呢?
 * harajuku 铜球
<happyaron> JDTMall: 是啊我求double
<onlylove> harajuku: 你对陌生人太没那啥了
<onlylove> JDTMall: 求double
<harajuku> onlylove: 我笨嘛
 * harajuku 铜球
<JDTMall> onlylove: 你double了也还是穷啊
 * harajuku 赞
<onlylove> JDTMall: 那triple？
<JDTMall> onlylove: 我看行.
 * onlylove 想要penta
 * harajuku 铜球
<onlylove> harajuku: 你PENTA了，这些人还怎么活！
<onlylove> harajuku: 你看看你，现在20W，penta就是100W
 * harajuku 铜球铜球铜球!
 * harajuku AFK
<onlylove> JDTMall: 快来讨伐 harajuku  cc happyaron
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<JDTMall> ubrl: 你老爸呢?
<nyfair> 求penta
<Maya2> onlylove: 我有点方。。哪个是我当叔。。。
<Maya2> harajuku: 这都谁改的ID啊
<onlylove> Maya2: 你当叔迷上了逛岛国风俗店
<onlylove> Maya2: 所以哪个名字像岛国风俗店，哪个是你当叔
<Maya2> 233～
<Maya2> harajuku: ？
<JDTMall> Maya2: ... harajuku 是当当.
<JDTMall> Maya2: 你毕业了啊?
<Maya2> JDTMall: 这又是谁改ID了
<Maya2> JDTMall: 还有仨月～
<freeflying> Maya2: 妹子啊，这么久了，你还来啊
<JDTMall> Maya2: 来我大西藏工作不?
<JDTMall> Maya2: 支援一下我们偏远山区?
<\u> 广告：https://bctf.cn/  欢迎参加
<Maya2> freeflying: 大叔好～
<Maya2> JDTMall: 我怕晒出高原红～ 偶尔去玩玩还是好的嘛～
<ubrl> \u: ⇪ execution expired
<harajuku> Maya2: hello
<Maya2> harajuku: 当叔！！
<harajuku> Maya2: 乖
<Maya2> harajuku: 哈哈 我要去帝都抱大腿
<harajuku> 很有画面感
<onlylove> Maya2: 其实我建议你去找 happyaron 或者 JDTMall 的， harajuku 这太不靠谱
<harajuku> 昂
<Maya2> 并不想做技术
<Maya2> onlylove: 不过还是感谢下～  happyaron JDTMall
<onlylove> Maya2: 不想做技术啊，那你跟着 harajuku 吧
 * harajuku 饿
<Maya2> onlylove:  harajuku 缺打杂的吗～
<onlylove> Maya2: 他缺个帮他忽悠的
<Maya2> 我行我行！
<Maya2> 当叔现在自己开公司了吗
<harajuku> Maya2: 我一直都是最底层的码农啊 =,=
<nyfair> 艹蛋，我debug了半天，终于发现mac他妈是big endian的，坑死了
<nyfair> 我还在想为毛windows和linux都没问题，换到mac上颜色就不对了
<nyfair> 傻逼乔布斯
<JDTMall> nyfair: 历史遗留问题吧, 早先人家用ppc的.
<Maya2> harajuku: 哎哟～ 表谦虚
<JDTMall> harajuku: 哎哟～ 表谦虚
<onlylove> harajuku: 哎哟～ 表谦虚
<harajuku> ... ...
<harajuku> nyfair: 不对啊, 你是什么mac? x86处理器是小端, 和系统没关系啊
<harajuku> 什么地方大端了?
<nyfair> 那你怎么解释图像解码颜色不对
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛好厉害……
<yuning> 显卡支持的 RGB 顺序应该是可调的
<harajuku> yuning: momo
<yuning> harajuku, 拜土豪
<harajuku> nyfair: 应该和endian无关吧, 可能是过于老的代码configure之类的时候判断大小段判断错了? 还以为是大端之类的 我猜
<harajuku> yuning: 穷哭了, 别闹
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 这个谁知道如何取得显卡的输出规格的资料？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476592 如题， 眼下购买了一个4K的分辨率的可以10bit输出的显示器，但是不知道自己是不是输出了10bit的色彩。 我应该如何取得显卡的输出资料， 就是如何知道我输出的是10bit的还是
<^k^>  ─> 8bit的？ 最近看到NVIDIA的linux显卡驱动可以让非专业卡也输出10bit的色彩， 在window里面只 …
<yuning> endian 一般就是针对 cpu 字节序的, 至于色彩空间/格式 RGB/BGR, ARGB/RGBA 之类的是另一个概念
<nyfair> ubuntu论坛的傻逼连显示器的bit和视频bit的区别都没搞明白
<nyfair> 视频编码用的是yuv，不是显示器的rgb
<harajuku> nyfair: 你和 onlylove 最近怨气好足
<nyfair> harajuku: 讲道理，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476592这个楼主不是傻逼？
<onlylove> harajuku: 没怨气，真心没
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 这个谁知道如何取得显卡的输出规格的资料？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: yubinalice
<harajuku> 隔行如隔山嘛
<nyfair> 这种傻逼显得蛋疼，反正windows不支持10bit，我也没见过哪个linux支持10bit的
<nyfair> 一般10bit显示器都是直接配合10bit原始数字信号的
<onlylove> 对于显卡驱动，我的感觉是，一般情况下，windows没有的，linux别想有
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 关于驱动的问题，请高手指教。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476594 你好！ 我在ubuntu附加驱动软件里看到如下项目，以前使用过这些驱动，但是使用后开机时总提示我驱动错误，但是不影响使用，我想问下： 1、N卡的显卡驱动可以安装吗？因为现在觉得在
<^k^>  ─> 优酷看超清视频的时候偶尔有轻微卡顿，我觉得可能是显卡的问题。 2、下面那个未知设 …
<onlylove> 除非现有windows的市场份额掉两到三成给linux
<Freebuilder> 二手三星平板，我自己刷了 CM，现在想换回三星官方系统。是不是只要对型号就行了，不用考虑什么港版国行？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 都二手了
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 还有，三星官方系统能用？反正三星手机的垃圾系统我就呵呵下
<Freebuilder> onlylove, SM-P900 这机器，CM 官方也不支持，只在 xda 上有人发了自己打的 CM，用了半个月发现好多问题。
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 所以你为啥要买android pad
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 感觉 x86 平板不靠谱
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 那ipad呢？这货真价实的arm
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 苹果的东西总感觉很基佬
<Niac> iphone不评价 iPad真的比Android的强
<Freebuilder> 好吧，我当初就没考虑过它
<Freebuilder> 等这块平板碎了再说吧
<onlylove> 碎了？这事多简单，一不小心摔下或者压一下，就咔嚓了
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/posting.php?mode=quote&f=42&p=3157848
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<nyfair> 麻痹，我居然没喷他傻逼
<harajuku> 哦弥陀佛
<onlylove> 树新风好评
<yunfan> onlylove: 最近都没找公司么？
<yunfan> onlylove: 话说你要没有投过100个公司简历 都不能叫运气不好 所以要朝这个目标努力
<onlylove> yunfan: 找着呢，这不，下周一有电话面么
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪家呀
<onlylove> yunfan: 100个……我闲的蛋疼投那么多
<onlylove> yunfan: 猫猫
<onlylove> yunfan: 整个51job搜sa搜出来的职位有没有100还是问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 里面还一堆打着sa旗号招helpdesk的
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿 我第一次投简历就写了个perl脚本投
<yunfan> onlylove: 咱们还是思维方式的问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是啊，你那么玩是没问题，但是里面一堆30004000工资的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你现在外包公司都一月5了，你一个月3说不过啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 外包的实习生，一个月5
<yunfan> onlylove: 薪资都是有数据的 可以给你过滤啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我出去吃饭 回来说
<onlylove> yunfan: 过滤之后就剩下十几个位置了，还有几个你能力够不到的
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说， 我是真不知道那些招聘想要什么样的，比方说，canonical，JD上写要c++，可是人说根本不用
<freeflying> Maya2: 妹子毕业了啊
<nyfair> 艹蛋，要加班了，被g婊坑了
<nyfair> chrome对es6支持怎么那么烂
<nyfair> firefox edge safari全都没问题
<roylez> nyfair: 美女加油
<nyfair> 以后谁再说什么老死不活的浏览器，认准chrome
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我不就临时写了个网页么
<roylez> nyfair: 我今天刚刚从Firefox转到chromium阵营来
<nyfair> roylez: 你说我是不是该去chromium上提个issue，然后跟客户说先看其他的，3个月后见
<roylez> nyfair: 这都是乐趣啊，别浪费，人生何处不欢乐
<nyfair> roylez: 屁
<nyfair> roylez: 麻痹你看到了啊，我们政府部分都是用新技术的啊
<nyfair> roylez: 是g婊落伍
<nyfair> 麻痹一个arrow function都给我报错
<nyfair> 要我一个个改成原始函数
<nyfair> 艹蛋！
<nyfair> fuck gbiatch
<roylez> onlylove: 招聘的现在JD都要招神的样子，进去了发现全是狗
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女...
<onlylove> nyfair: 给chromium提issue
<roylez> nyfair: 还没给我你的telegram呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后google回，work for you 我们不干
<nyfair> http://www.ecma-international.org/ecma-262/6.0/#sec-arrow-function-definitions 这尼玛可是标准规范
<ubrl> ⇪ f: ECMAScript 2015 Language Specification – ECMA-262 6th Edition
<nyfair> 哪个傻逼以后再跟我说chrome规范就甩他干货
<nyfair> onlylove: 要是到时候g婊实现了怎么办？看他飚版本号的样子
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道呢……不过这2015的规范，google完全可以说2015的新标，等一下就支持了
<nyfair> Arrow functions are semantically different from the non-standard expression closures added in Firefox 3。艹蛋，你看隔壁firefox3就支持了
<nyfair> 现在都firefox45了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你快别提firefox版本号了
<nyfair> ？
<nyfair> g婊都50+了还不支持
<onlylove> nyfair: 好好的版本进度不走，非要跟google学6周一加，然后外观也和google学
<onlylove> nyfair: 要是哪天和opera一样，自家kernel不要了，那才热闹
<nyfair> onlylove: 讲道理，chrome那个外观不是跟我老东家学的么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 到时候真的就分不清firefox和chrome了
<onlylove> nyfair: 好像是
<roylez> onlylove: 火狐好好的不去做性能，就学着改外观和版本号了
<nyfair> opera7就是这个界面了啊
<onlylove> roylez: 过两天gecko一起扔了算了
<nyfair> roylez: 不是还有servo么
<roylez> nyfair: 什么鬼？
<onlylove> 到时候正好死了对mozilla的指望
<onlylove> roylez: mozilla搞的新玩儿，说是现代化
<nyfair> 就是gecko2啊
<onlylove> 实际上就是学google大量吃内存
<nyfair> 艹蛋，反正今天因为g婊不规范害我加班
<nyfair> ie edge比chrome那个垃圾现代化多了
<nyfair> 看视频飞快
<nyfair> g婊那群傻逼连es6都没支持玩，还学微软样搞typescript上es7
<nyfair> g婊g婊g
<yunfan> onlylove: 人家随便写 你就随便投就是了
<yunfan> roylez: 下好了？
<nyfair> yunfan: 你还没走呢？
<yunfan> nyfair: 已经吃好回来了
<nyfair> yunfan: 帮我一起喷g婊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我TM以为他们不是随便写的
<yunfan> nyfair: 有什么好喷的 google都吓得把boston动力出售了
<yunfan> nyfair: 留点业绩给下个月
<nyfair> yunfan: 傻逼公司害我加班
<yunfan> onlylove: 做人别太认真
<nyfair> yunfan: 对javascript标准支持不完整
<yunfan> nyfair: 你该 最近魔都房子涨了这么多 你那几套还不够你退休了 谁叫你来上班
<nyfair> yunfan: 麻痹，物业费是假的啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 万一物价涨的更快呢
<nyfair> yunfan: 我家物业费都快抵上我工资了
<yunfan> onlylove: 一套房子涨个几百万 你怕什么物价涨啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 你炫富了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你炫富了
<nyfair> 搞定搞定，再见
<yunfan> 你看 一碰到揭露 他就立刻跑路
<onlylove> 我要买个大点的显示器，1366太郁闷了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • CTRL+V快捷键问题请教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476595 系统版本：UBUNTU14。04 ，复制之后，按CTRL+V粘贴，鼠标指针变成一个虚空的十字了，粘贴内容不出现。什么时候出现的未注意，但以前肯定不是这样！不知道是什么原因？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-03-18 1
<^k^>  ─> 9:10
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • CTRL+V快捷键问题请教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476596 系统版本：UBUNTU14。04 ，复制之后，按CTRL+V粘贴，鼠标指针变成一个虚空的十字了，粘贴内容不出现。什么时候出现的未注意，但以前肯定不是这样！不知道是什么原因？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-03-18 1
<^k^>  ─> 9:15
<Freebuilder> android 安装 busybox 有多大用？
<Maya2> freeflying: 是呀 还剩仨月～
<Maya2> 是不是恍如隔世 想没几天我才说考上南京的学
<freeflying> Maya2: 可不是嘛
<freeflying> 日月如梭
<Maya2> 白云苍狗
<Maya2> lol～
<Maya2> freeflying: 叔你孩子是不是都上幼儿园了～
<freeflying> 都上中班了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/755.html 家里还有盐吗 : 吃饭时大夫尝了尝汤,问道:"家里还有盐吗?""当然有,"妻子说,"我就去给你拿来。""不用了,亲爱的。我以为你把所有的盐都放在汤里了呢。"
<niac> exit
<niac> poweroff
<niac> exit
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • freebsd有无zram或类似特性?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476598 freebsd有无zram或类似特性? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-18 22:10
<lifeai> hi,all guys
<lifeai> 如果翻墙了,浏览一个网站还是出现了bad gateway,该怎么办呢
<LZQ> 有人没？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 新人Win10与ubuntu 15.10双系统有关硬盘的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476607 如题 台式机一块SSD一块机械硬盘， win10和ubuntu都安装在了SSD上，结果发现ubuntu 无法识别机械硬盘，如果在ubuntu下格式化成功在ubuntu下识别，随后切换系统，windows就要求重新
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-19
<RunnerWoo> quit
<LZQ> heelo
<LZQ> 有人？
<julianwa> 有
<KAO> 有人吗
<ubrl> KAO:点点点.  14:57
<KAO> Hi
<ubrl> KAO:点点点.  14:57
<KAO> ／exit
<^k^> 新  Wubi安装讨论 • wubi uefi  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476609 https://github.com/hakuna-m/wubiuefi/releases zz: xuiv — 2016-03-19 16:47
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu livecd的输入法默认候选框也太难看了吧  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476610 候选字体双线框，字下面还是反白的，这个也太难辩认了，默认就这样这是要考大家的眼力吗？ 求解决方法，黑底白字也行啊，谢谢 zz: mrfox — 2016-03-19 16:54
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu livecd的输入法默认候选框也太难看了吧  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476611 候选字体双线框，字下面还是反白的，这个也太难辩认了，默认就这样这是要考大家的眼力吗？ 求解决方法，黑底白字也行啊，谢谢 zz: mrfox — 2016-03-19 16:57
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu livecd的输入法默认候选框也太难看了吧  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476612 候选字体双线框，字下面还是反白的，这个也太难辩认了，默认就这样这是要考大家的眼力吗？ 求解决方法，黑底白字也行啊，谢谢 btw: 话说我一截图输入法提示框就不
<^k^>  ─> 见了，记得之前是可以截的 zz: mrfox — 2016-03-19 17:03
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu livecd的输入法默认候选框也太难看了吧  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476613 候选字体双线框，字下面还是反白的，这个也太难辩认了，默认就这样这是要考大家的眼力吗？ 求解决方法，黑底白字也行啊，谢谢 btw: 话说我一截图输入法提示框就不
<^k^>  ─> 见了，记得之前是可以截的 zz: mrfox — 2016-03-19 17:06
<debianlive_zmh> 冒个泡泡！
<debianlive_zmh> 手动拷贝字体到fonts目录，为何应用的字体选择没有列出新字体？
<debianlive_zmh> 已使用 if-cache -fv 更新字体缓存。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何挂载squashf格式文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476615 sudo mount -o loop -t squashfs ubuntu-cloner-20091021000111.squashfs /mnt mount：文件系统类型错误、选项错误、/dev/loop0 有坏超级块， 缺少代码页或助手程序，或其他错误 有些情况下在 syslog 中可以找到一些有用信息
<^k^>  ─> - 请尝试 dmesg | tail 这样的命令看看。 dmesg |tail [ 325.109744] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phil …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何挂载squashf格式文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476616 sudo mount -o loop -t squashfs ubuntu-cloner-20091021000111.squashfs /mnt mount：文件系统类型错误、选项错误、/dev/loop0 有坏超级块， 缺少代码页或助手程序，或其他错误 有些情况下在 syslog 中可以找到一些有用信息
<^k^>  ─> - 请尝试 dmesg | tail 这样的命令看看。 dmesg |tail [ 325.109744] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phil …
<pity> 有人在 Ubuntu 用 virt-install 装过虚拟机么？我一安装就卡住，有人遇到过么？
<darkduke> pity, 老實的下載安virtualbox吧
<pity> darkduke: 卡住肯定有原因
<darkduke> 唉
<pity> darkduke: 可能只有少数人卡住了
<pity> darkduke: 你也卡住？
<darkduke> 升級到16.04吧
<pity> darkduke: 总有原因吧？
<darkduke> bug唄
<pity> darkduke: 必现的？
<darkduke> 不能肯定
<darkduke> 受不了啦,我討厭地球
<pity> darkduke: .
<darkduke> 丟球太危險了,,,,
<darkduke> 地球....
<pity> darkduke: 我在 vnc 界面安装是正常的，但就是在字符界面一直卡住
<darkduke> pity, 不知
<darkduke> 這輩子打死不坐飛機....
<darkduke> 特麼的不爽
<darkduke> fuXk
<darkduke> no one
<darkduke>  talk
<darkduke> now
<niac> 代码写久了 感觉和社会脱节了
<darkduke> niac, 有什麼成果?
<niac> darkduke: 感觉学会了很多 不会的更多
<darkduke> niac, 很好
<niac> 有一种深深的孤独
<yunfan> niac: 那是你写的代码属性问题
<wsdjeg> ubuntu开机很慢,该如何解决
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-20
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu15.10 U盘安装后 operating system not found  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476619 折腾了两天了，论坛的帖子快翻遍了，还是没解决，发帖求帮助了。 Acer 4750G,U盘安装15.10，之前装的win10，安装的时候把硬盘全部格式化、傻瓜式安装的ubuntu，安装完之后重启，
<^k^>  ─> 就提示“operationg system not found”。如果启动前在光驱放入一张windows的安装盘，会进入windo …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有两个M的高级电脑了! : 暑假在家大大涨了知识!一日同学聚会, 偶尔谈起电脑技术一日千里, 一同学道:"是啊, 都出2M的电脑了!"吾不懂, 问之.他从书架上取下一本书,包书的报纸上赫然写道 Intel推出MMX....哇!太先进了, 什么时候出MMMX呀?
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 菜鸟求助大神帮忙分析故障的可能性，感激不尽  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476625 事情是这样的，我是一个网络公司的基础运维人员，我们公司的设备呢是采用了Ubuntu系统14.0.04版本。终端的软件是公司技术部自行开发的。我们终端设备是使用
<^k^>  ─> 工控机工作，网络是四信路由器使用电信3G无线网卡拨号上网，当然只能连接我们公司内 …
<jamearch> =.= 各位大牛好
<jamearch> 有人关注最近的这个OpenSSH <=7.2p1 xauth injection漏洞没
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Ubuntu10.04 中Samba-cmmon-bin 找不到软件包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476627 #apt-get install samba #apt-get install smbfs #apt-get install samba-cmmon-bin #apt-get install system-config-samba 按照上述步骤在Ubuntu10.04安装samba,到安装samba-cmmon-bin出现如下问题，请高手指点怎么办 zz: fancyki
<^k^>  ─> d — 2016-03-20 11:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 何处下载正确的Chrome?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476628 我的dell笔记本电脑使用intel i5 CPU,使用UBT14.04. 我到www.google.com/chrome,根据网页的提示下载适合UBT的chrome 64bit版本, 下载后发现是"google-chrome-stable_current_ amd64 .deb", 印象中intel应该使用"google-chrome-stabl
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 哪里可以下载最新正确版本的Chrome?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476629 我的dell笔记本电脑使用intel i5 CPU,使用UBT14.04. 我到www.google.com/chrome,根据网页的提示下载适合UBT的chrome 64bit版本, 下载后发现是"google-chrome-stable_current_ amd64 .deb", 印象中intel应该使用"g
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 自动更新/etc/hosts文件，免×跳×墙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476631 https://github.com/kashu/hosts.sh 1）Google搜索用不了？ 2）Google earth使用困难？ 3）无法下载、更新Google Chrome？ 4）Google商店打不开？ 5）Google讨论组进不去？ …… 使用方法： Code: ./hosts.sh 脚本会
<^k^>  ─> 把系统中现有的/etc/hosts备份在原路径中，然后下载新的hosts文件 如果有固定的（自定义 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 奋战了两天装上debian8，可字体有些朦胧。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476632 有人知道如何安装infinality的吗？ 网上介绍一个叫陈小龙的人提供包包，可俺看英文很吃力，那些deb包包好像也下载不了。 http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=88545 zz: 谢宝良
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-03-20 15:12
<jusss> android上的文件管理器查看sdcard时发现文件名乱码，有人知道怎么解决吗？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: hi 上次的chroot怎么样呀能搞了不
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..放在 /dev/shm搞，，忘记放回 home目录，， 准备又再次重新搞过
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: /dev/shm和/tmp有啥不一样的吗？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 一个是全部内存加部分硬盘，一个是一半?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ shm 内存+swap  /tmp就是分区目录
<CyrusYzGTt> shm重启就会清空
<jusss> /tmp也会呀
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 而且你每次进chroot都重新在下一遍不累吗？ 把/装/dev/shm里
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我是忘记 mv
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: /dev/shm是tmpfs,你把/装在/dev/shm? /用tmpfs?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ... linux支持
<jusss> ok
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你是在一个tty里还是2个tty?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ,, 目前先试试只用命令行，
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 2016年中南民族大学考博英语攷試|荅案《5800２４5４》  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476634 2016年中南民族大学考博英语攷試|荅案《5800２４5４》 內部+消息+{咨詢★求助+5800２４5４}十足+把握（通過率 100%）壹手打造.100%保證.實力+信譽+試題+|荅案=通過
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 干嘛新版的内核容易花屏？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476636 早几年就是花屏缘故，一直坚持mint14不敢升级，现在因为软件库冲突被迫换新版本。很保守的在centos跟debian中，选择debian，虽然能安装成功，但最担心的事情还是偶尔发生，久不久的花屏。
<dchxcrow> time
<dchxcrow> data
<dchxcrow> date
<dchxcrow> ^k^: date
<dchxcrow> ^k^: time
 * qunwei 
 * qunwei 
 * QunWei 
 * QunWei 
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 双核心双线程的CPU，如何理解这个7.xx的负载？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476637 Quote: kashu:~$ w 19:29:06 up 19:27, 4 users, load average: 7.77, 7.06, 6.78 我的CPU是双核心双线程，在运行一些任务使得CPU负载相当高 就我的硬件环境而言，如何理解这个load average: 7.77, 7.06
<^k^>  ─> , 6.78 ？ zz: kashu — 2016-03-20 19:30
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 双核心双线程的CPU，如何理解这个7.xx的负载？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476638 Code: kashu:~$ w  19:29:06 up 19:27,  4 users,  load average: 7.77, 7.06, 6.78 我的CPU是双核心双线程，在运行一些任务使得CPU负载相当高 就我的硬件环境而言，如何理解这个load average: 7.77,
<^k^>  ─> 7.06, 6.78 ？ 附： Code: kashu:~$ egrep '(model name|cpu cores|processor)' /proc/cpuinfo processor   : 0<br /
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 数字绘画软件 Krita 上周315刚刚发布 3.0 preAlpha 版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476639 上周315刚刚发布的 Krita 3.0 preAlpha 数字绘画软件 Krita3prealpha.png 不好意思，双显示器的桌面截图，显得超长了一点…… 官网的信息： http://krita.org/item/3-0-pre-
<^k^>  ─> alpha-3-is-out/ windows版本也有： http://files.kde.org/krita/3/windows/ 是个zip文件解压缩就能用。 苹 …
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • CPU几天几夜持续满负载，会烧坏电脑吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476640 我笔记本电脑上跑了一些任务，CPU的负载基本是满的，并且需要几天几夜不间断地运行 问题1： sensors显示出来的温度准确吗？如果有误差，浮动值有多大？ Code: kashu:~$ sensors acpitz
<^k^>  ─> -virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:        +60.0°C  (crit = +106.0°C) temp2:        +60.0°C  (crit …
<rongp> 问个问题　我写了个程序，视频播放的　　在ubuntu系统里能够完美播放，视频不会有任何问题，但是我将程序放到xinitrc里，也就是用xinit的方式让系统起来后直接运行它，发现有运动画面时视频会出现撕裂（tearing)，有遇到这个问题的吗？
<lhr> 啊哦
<rongp> 好冷清啊
<^k^> 新  UbuntuKylin • 感想：我觉得所谓中文版本的ubuntu,其实主要是因为很多中文问题不好解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476641 比如pdf的乱码，就是因为后台的poppler对中文支持不好，只能换foxit等，类似还有用wps替代LibreOffice zz: nsynet — 2016-03-20 22:29
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 这个ed2k为何无法下载？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476642 安装amule后，运行ed2k命令下载一个ed2k链接时，出现错误。 mkdir /root/.aMule/ mkdir /root/.aMule/ED2KLinks chmod -R 777 /root/.aMule/ED2KLinks ed2k "ed2k://|file|xxxngcu.iso|138|ED083115D03F8627F2246|/" ERROR! Failed to open /root/.aMu
<^k^>  ─> le/ED2KLinks for writing! Failed to open /root/.aMule/ED2KLinks for writing! 如何解决？ zz: 罗非鱼 — 2016-0 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • RIME装完没有五笔？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476643 https://github.com/rime/home/wiki/UserGuide 介绍说“Rime 預設輸入方案有：朙月拼音★、語句流★、倉頡★、地球拼音、注音、五筆畫、宮保拼音、速成、五筆、雙拼、粵拼、吳語、中古漢語拼音、emoji、
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-13
<hmz365> 请问内核设置参数中，那个与加载init为squasefs镜像相关？
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntumate15.10系统问题，求帮忙解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483151 网站0.png 手机通过（USB共享网络）数据线连接树莓派，在电脑端putty命令下输入ifconfig查看IP地址， ubuntu-mate-15.10版本不能显示USB0-IP地址，，ubuntu-mate-16.04能正常显示， 只要显示USB0 IP地
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求教Ubuntu中thunderbird如何导出通讯录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483154 搜索了很长时间，找了很多内容，都没有找到正确的方法，来论坛上求教各位坛友。 因为我使用win和ubuntu双系统，希望能导入和导出通讯录。win下的thunderbird很容易就
<who> ls
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 最近我看到了一个网络电话的软件，不知道效果怎么样  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483155 最近在网上看到一个易起通的网络电话的软件，据我了解了一下，网络电话就是用网络，减少话费的昂贵的支出。感觉功能好像蛮多的，就是没太多的用过。 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 yingzhijie — 2017-03-13 11:04
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu16.10在双显卡笔记本，可以安装显示驱动吗？一个核显一个N卡独显  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483156 笔记本是双显卡，一个核显，一个N卡独显GTX950M，系统是ubuntu 16.10可以安装显卡驱动吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jason188 — 2017-03-13 11:14
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • wacom ctl 671设置映射区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483157 前几天买了一个wacom ctl 671，ubuntu插上就能用，但只能做一些简单的设置。 因为671比较大，现在还不需要这么大的范围，所以就想映射区改小一点 然后我就去linuxwacom这个网站，把那上
<^k^>  ─> 面的三个驱动都装了下，但不知道怎么用 QAQ... 求指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 RMT — 2017-03-1 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • draftsight提示“码页转换不可能，因为 "ansi_936" 的转换表格已遗失”与系统有关吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483158 draftsight提示“码页转换不可能，因为 "ansi_936" 的转换表格已遗失”与系统有关吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2017-03-13 14:17
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请教怎么安装run格式的包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483159 因为从网上下载了一个pdf阅读器，格式是run格式的，不知道怎么安装，从网上找了些教程。说是先给它加上一个执行权限。然后再进行安装。出现了error。不知道该怎么解决。 Synta
<^k^>  ─> x error: word unexpected (expecting ")") 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhuying98 — 2017-03-13 15:36
<Guest90905> hi
<ubrl> Guest90905:点点点.  16:01
<Guest90905> anybody?
<Guest90905> quit
<root____7> hi
<ubrl> root____7:点点点.  16:13
<Guest12614> hi
<ubrl> Guest12614:点点点.  18:11
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-14
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 哭呀，liboffice文档公式 图片全都读取错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483173 最近两天系统一直提示有更新，我就更新了。 结果我 liboffice文档公式 图片全都读取错误，郁闷哪，这是咋回事？有解么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wnyh — 2017-03-14 8
<^k^>  ─> :21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oV-IEMHEAACO6Jz4YccAALq-gOUAy0AAI8A692.jpg 总有一个动作雷到你
<yunfan> 都没人了
<violetzijing> 不一定啊，我晚上还被人 at 让帮忙下载 github 上的文件
<violetzijing> 特么都不认识我，怎么好意思随便 at 人
<MangHuoEr> claw-angry: gayhub 没有墙吧
<claw-angry> MangHuoEr, 被干扰了
<claw-angry> MangHuoEr, 下载大文件会 fail
<MangHuoEr> o
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/39782.html 极品妹妹 : 今天拣了个手机,想还给失主,于是在他手机里找了个号码打了过去（是失主的妹妹）,对方接通后说:哥,什么事?我说:你是这个手机主人的妹妹吗?你哥手机我拣到了！她听后说:哦,你等一下。然后就把电话给挂了。大约一
<^k^>  ─> 分钟后。电话响了,我一接,就听对方是个女的说:哥,你的电话找到了！
<SeduceMoon> ....
<SeduceMoon> 还有人啊
<MangHuoEr> BinLi: https://item.jd.com/3714868.html
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ 【雷摄828+】雷摄（LEISE）828+多槽位智能独立充电器套装（5号2700毫安充电电池8节+八槽独立充电器）玩具/键盘电池【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 网络打印机安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483174 办公室使用一台松下MB1667的一体机，打印驱动都正确安装，也添加了打印机，可是就是打印测试页的时候报错，还有就是扫描驱动无法安装，以前用深度的时候都能正常使用扫描，当时打印也是安装后无
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 网络打印机安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483174 办公室使用一台松下MB1667的一体机，打印驱动都正确安装，也添加了打印机，可是就是打印测试页的时候报错，还有就是扫描驱动无法安装，以前用深度的时候都能正常使用扫描，当时打印也是安装后无
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 网络打印机安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483174 办公室使用一台松下MB1667的一体机，打印驱动都正确安装，也添加了打印机，可是就是打印测试页的时候报错，还有就是扫描驱动无法安装，以前用深度的时候都能正常使用扫描，当时打印也是安装后无
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 前辈，为啥那书说c是弱类型……
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strong_and_weak_typing
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Strong and weak typing - Wikipedia
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 然而有很多争议
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 原来如此
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 16.04 gnome版，插上WN725N无线网卡后，会死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483176 如题，我安装的是Gnome3的ubuntu，插上TP-LINK的无线网卡后，连接无线网就会死机，使用腾达或者水星的无线网卡就没问题，请问这个如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 huiyichris — 2017-03-14 16:50
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 就是弱类型
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 为啥
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 编译期拒绝类型不匹配的才是强类型.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 有隐式转换的都是弱类型?
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 也不能这么绝对.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 反正C是尽量接受不同类型.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 话说在c++里面int是类吗
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 不是.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 那是啥，基本类型吗?
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 类型和类不是对立的, int是基本类型和int是不是类没有关系
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 基本类型一般指的是, 不需要额外定义, 不需要依赖库, 就已经存在的类型.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 更多的, 问
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 有趣，那有两个都是的例子吗
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 更多的, 问 violetzijing
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: ruby里面的任何基本类型, 都是类.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: "abc".class    =>  string
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: String.class => Class
<IsoaSFlus> 原来如此
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: ruby是比较正统的面向对象语言.
<IsoaSFlus> 话说，那书上说scala是将面向对象编程和函数式编程结合起来的语言，那c++算不算结合两者的语言?
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 算. C++是多范式语言.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 你ruby部分看完了没?
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 看完了来找 violetzijing 拜师.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: violetzijing 是我司ruby大拿
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 看完了啊，现在看到scala
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 这书真不错，简明扼要
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 厉害.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 我先去吃饭咯. 你加速看.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 加不了速，我偷懒时才看
<whatatiming> so quiet
<IsoaSFlus> whatatiming: 你好
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 都看到scala啦. 其实里面clojure最有意思了.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 不过我现在只喜欢简单的语言. go, kotlin之类的让我无脑写代码的最好.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 年纪大了, 比不过你们年轻人了.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 我突然发现面向过程和函数式不是一个概念啊?
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 好像, 不是吧...
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 有啥py的书推荐吗
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 没.
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 不怎么会py
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 太难了
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 我现在喜欢简单的东西
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 去学fpga cpld什么的，画画图就能写代码呢
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 用不到
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 来玩kotlin吧.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 无脑编程
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 不玩，好好学习
<whatatiming> IsoaSFlus: 你好
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 有啥好学的...
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 玩一玩多开心
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 数学
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 哦...
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 等我死了后尽情玩
<whatatiming> Madper: 学什么好找工作呀？
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 那为啥不早点儿死呢?
<Madper> whatatiming: 找工作? 学金融啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 汉堡 : 我有一个朋友十分爱养宠物。一次他去了非洲玩,买了一头象,但在海关上被拦了下来。说:"法律规定的,不可以外卖。"于是他想了个好方法,在象的耳朵上贴了些面包和生菜,说:"法律没规定面包里面带什么吧?"海关人员:"…………"
<whatatiming> Madper: 我数学不好
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 快了
<IsoaSFlus> whatatiming: 金融数学要求不高
<Madper> whatatiming: 金融有些方向数学要求不高
<whatatiming> Madper: 现在北京报什么培训班容易找工作呀？java python xxx 什么打
<IsoaSFlus> java
<Madper> whatatiming: 当然php
<IsoaSFlus> 听说学java就不会饿死
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 都2017年了, 大城市里饿死的人很少的.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 会不会java都可以跑顺丰快递, 一个月8k
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 卧槽, 我这什么字体, j竟然比a大这么多?
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 垃圾字体
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 我也觉得是.
<whatatiming> Madper: 可是我不熟悉路，跑快递怎么办
<Madper> whatatiming: 跑几次就熟悉了
<Madper> whatatiming: 路又不会经常变
<Madper> whatatiming: 一天跑两次, 跑一周还不认识?
<whatatiming> Madper: ...
<zwindl> whatatiming: 现在都已经 21 世纪了，当然是用GPS啦
<whatatiming> ...
<IsoaSFlus> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/1gXzjsOC/
<IsoaSFlus> 这看着真头痛
<whatatiming> Madper: 牛牛给我推荐几个培训班吧，我想学门技能找个工作
<Madper> whatatiming: 我也想学呢.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: scheme?
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 不知道是啥
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 看起来是scheme.
<whatatiming> 嗯，是scheme
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: js也是函数式语言么。。。
<whatatiming> 这个没缩进看着更难懂。。。
<whatatiming> IsoaSFlus: 函数式去学haskell
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: js现在向着多泛型发展了.
<whatatiming> scheme是沾个边
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 用js写函数式代码完全没问题. 也可以用来模拟oo.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 也是哥原型语言吧...
<hmz365> 相同的内核版本，相同的内核配置，为何在不同的libc环境下：低版本无法正确识别同一声卡？
<whatatiming> oo跟politics一样让人难懂
<Madper> 限制继承就没这么多事儿了.
<whatatiming> Madper: 牛牛还是给我推荐几个北京的培训班吧
<Madper> whatatiming: 我也想找个培训班学习一下呢
<Madper> whatatiming: 你有啥推荐嘛?
<whatatiming> Madper: 我什么都不知道，能有啥推荐，我倒是能给你推荐几个看小黄片网站
<Madper> whatatiming: uram-005
<Madper> whatatiming: 小黄片我知道的比你多多了啊
<Madper> whatatiming: 我可是老阿訇
<whatatiming> hmz365: alsamixer读不到声卡？ aplay -l呢
<hmz365> whwhatatiming : alsamixer 可以读到声卡，但是无声
<whatatiming> hmz365: 用的是pulseaudio还是alsa?
<whatatiming> 卸载pulseaudio试试，用mpv -ao alsa测试下
<whatatiming> 或者找到你声卡的设备号，然后写~/.asoundrc试试
<hmz365> whatatiming ：好的，回去试下，谢啦。
<whatatiming> 看了半天还是看不懂那个cons 和car cdr的定义，scheme全忘了
<whatatiming> IsoaSFlus: 你这个cons car定义从哪来的？
<IsoaSFlus> whatatiming: 就这一段
<IsoaSFlus> whatatiming: 不要太在意，这个是别人为了说明什么是函数式编程的示例
<whatatiming> (define car (lambda (f) (f (lambda(x y) x))))  car返回个以参数命名的函数
<whatatiming> (car '(1 2 3)) 应该是返回1, 按这个定义来， 返回((1 2 3) (lambda (x y) x))
<whatatiming> 这(1 2 3)列表不是函数名，应该求值不了
<IsoaSFlus> whatatiming: 6
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • 切换主题无效（）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483177 问题描述： 1、在开机后，之前的主题无效，自动恢复默认主题，并且无法切换其他主题。 2、会出现菜单栏,并不是所有的窗口都会出现（在正常情况下是不会有的。如图p1）。 3、问题会随机出现。 触发问
<whatatiming> IsoaSFlus: 我运行了这个定义，然后 application: not a procedure;
<whatatiming> '(1 2 3) not a procedure
<whatatiming> IsoaSFlus: 你这个定义应该是错误的，或者不完整
<IsoaSFlus> whatatiming: 我前面不是说了吗，可能只是一段说明思想的代码。。。
<whatatiming> IsoaSFlus: 可是它这个说明思想的代码直接去定义基本七元素去了。。。
<whatatiming> 由七个基本的过程可以构造一个完整的lisp（百度百科上说的，不是我说的）
<IsoaSFlus> whatatiming: 不懂。。。
<whatatiming> IsoaSFlus: 感觉没什么用途。。。就算明白了一点点 closure full-continuation cps还是一点都用不上，学lisp没什么用途
<IsoaSFlus> whatatiming: 我就看看思想，长点见识
<twinsen^x> join #ubuntu-jp
<Madper> whatatiming: car不是scheme的built-in函数吗?
<Madper> whatatiming: 反正我用chez scheme, 直接就用car无压力
<IsoaSFlus> 你们还在纠结啊，我都看了一圈haskell回来
<IsoaSFlus>  了
<IsoaSFlus> 然后想起来作业还没有写
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 我刚看了一集美剧, 回来看到有人在说这个
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 不写.
<whatatiming> Madper: 嗯car是内建函数，chez开源了，然后据说现在guile3的速度能追上chez了
<Madper> whatatiming: 不关心. lisp现在都没啥活力. 也就clojure还在撑着.
<whatatiming> Madper: ruby不光有symbol 还有nil 好像呀
<whatatiming> Madper: cl有活力呀，scheme是没有
<whatatiming> 我现在在看ruby教程，发现这门语言好棒呀，真应该一开始就学ruby
<IsoaSFlus> ruby和python比有啥优势哇?
<whatatiming> 正则匹配直接用 =~  而且还有bash的字符串里变量展开 "#{var}" 真是比python好用多了
<whatatiming> python就不能字符串变量展开，得靠+拼接
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 如何知道lspci列出的IDE控制器是什么类型?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483179 如何知道lspci列出的IDE控制器是什么类型? Code: $lspci |grep IDE 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Control
<^k^>  ─> ler [IDE mode] (rev 01) $ http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ ... sheet.html 183页: Quote: Intel ® ICH7 Fa
<whatatiming> > Time.now
<ubrl> whatatiming: 2017-03-14 14:49:18 +0000 => https://eval.in/754457
<whatatiming> > 99^99
<ubrl> whatatiming: 0 => https://eval.in/754459
<IsoaSFlus> Time.now
<IsoaSFlus> >Time.now
<IsoaSFlus> > Time.now
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: 2017-03-14 15:48:24 +0000 => https://eval.in/754473
<IsoaSFlus> > 1 + 7
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: 8 => https://eval.in/754476
<IsoaSFlus> > "aaa".class
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: String => https://eval.in/754478
<IsoaSFlus> > "aaa".superclass
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: /tmp/execpad-c2d3ee8ba865/source-c2d3ee8ba865:1:in `block in <main>': undefined method `superclass' for "aaa":String (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-c2d3ee8ba865/source-c2d3ee8ba865:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-c2d3ee8ba865/source-c2d3ee8ba865:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/754480
<IsoaSFlus> > "aaa".class.superclass
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: Object => https://eval.in/754486
<IsoaSFlus>  > "aaa".class.superclass.superclass
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: BasicObject => https://eval.in/754490
<IsoaSFlus> "aaa".methods
<IsoaSFlus> > "aaa".methods
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: [:<=>, :==, :===, :eql?, :hash, :casecmp, :+, :*, :%, :[], :[]=, :insert, :length, :size, :bytesize, :empty?, :=~, :match, :succ, :succ!, :next, :next!, :upto, :index, :rindex, :replace, :clear, :chr, :getbyte, :setbyte, :byteslice, :scrub, :scrub!, :freeze, :to_i, :to_f, :to_s, :to_str, :inspect, :dump, :upcase, :downcase, :capitalize, :swapcase, :upcase!, :down
<ubrl>  ─> case!, :capitalize!, :swapcase!, :hex, :oct, :split, :lines, :bytes, :chars, :codepoints, :reverse, :reverse!, :concat, :<<, :prepend, :crypt, :intern, :to_sym, :ord, :include?, :start_with?, :end_with?, :scan, :ljust, :rjust, :center, :sub, :gsub, :chop, :chomp, :strip, :lstrip, :rstrip, :sub!, :gsub!, :chop!, :chomp!, :strip!, :lstrip!, :rstrip!, :tr, :tr_s, :delete, :squ
<ubrl>  ─> eeze, :count, :tr!, :tr_s!, :delete!, :squeeze!, :each_line, :each_byte, :each_char, :each_codepoint, :sum, :slice, :slice!, :partition, :rpartition, :encoding, :force_encoding, :b, :valid_encoding?, :ascii_only?, :unpack, :encode, :encode!, :to_r, :to_c, :unicode_normalize, :unicode_normalize!, :unicode_normalized?, :>, :>=, :<, :<=, :between?, :nil?, :!~, :class, :singlet
<ubrl>  ─> on_class, :clone, :dup, :itself, :taint, :tainted?, :untaint, :untrust, :untrusted?, :trust, :frozen?, :methods, :singleton_methods, :protected_methods, :private_methods, :public_methods, :instance_variables, :instance_variable_get, :instance_variable_set, :instance_variable_defined?, :remove_instance_variable, :instance_of?, :kind_of?, :is_a?, :tap, :send, :public_send, :r
<ubrl>  ─> espond_to?, :extend, :display, :method, :public_method, :singleton_method, :define_singleton_method, :object_id, :to_enum, :enum_for, :equal?, :!, :!=, :instance_eval, :instance_exec, :__send__, :__id__] => https://eval.in/754492
<IsoaSFlus> > "aaa".upcase!
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: "AAA" => https://eval.in/754505
<^k^> 新  国外校区 • New York University, Langone Medical Center  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483180 寻找纽约大学的华人ubuntu爱好者。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hayden_km — 2017-03-15 5:25
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-15
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 早！
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 回来了？
<lishoujun> 早
<Stawidy[m]> 这边频道好冷清
<IsoaSFlus> Stawidy[m]: ……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 鼓励 :     护士长拦住一个惊慌地从手术室跑出来的太太,奇怪地问:"发生了什么事?你为什么跑出来?""我一进去就听见护士说:'勇敢些,别害怕！阑尾手术是非常简单的。'""这话并不错呀！ ""可她是对要给我做手术的大夫说的！ "
<alyosha192> ............
<alyosha192> 早安 k
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1247.html 一起去 : 一个女人哭丧着脸向丈夫诉说:"我刚才碰到旧时的邻居钟斯太太,我问她丈夫可好,却不知她丈夫已于上星期去世了。她回答说:'他不在了。'我还以为他出门旅行去了,我就说……""你说了些什么?"丈夫追问,"你说的可是'不在的
<^k^>  ─> 好'?""比这还糟糕。我说的是:'你为什么没跟他一起去。" 
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 自 12.04 起 推出 ESM (Extended Security Maintenance)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483183 Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS 線上更新/安裝支援 將在 2017/04/27 屆期 可以升級為 Ubuntu 14.04 / 16.04 或者 向 Ubuntu 商店 購買 Ubuntu 12.04 ESM (Extended Security Maintenance) 繼續使用 Ubuntu 12
<^k^>  ─> .04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS 進一步參閱 : 1. http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-1 ... 3921.shtml Ubuntu 12.04 L …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • A用户登录桌面shell里切换到B用户不能用gedit打开B创建的文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483184 如题，我想问一个问题。比如我以A用户登录桌面，然后在shell里切换到oracle用户，然后打开oracle家目录下的.profile文件： gedit ./profile 这样子会被
<elliott> 你好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不用了 : 威尼尔被邀请参加一个聚会,会上供应有大量的茶点,女主人对威尼尔说:"你再吃点东西吧！ " "谢谢！不用了。"威尼尔露出满足的微笑说,"我已经吃饱了。" "那你口袋装些糖果在回家的路上吃吧！ "女主人热情地说。 "谢谢！不用了。"威尼尔令人吃惊地答
<^k^>  ─> 道,"我的口袋也满了。" 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 恋爱多部曲 : 恋爱多部曲 朋友→喜欢→暗恋→未表白→痛苦→End 朋友→喜欢→表白→成叨r失败: ＠失败→避不见面→痛苦→End →恋爱→日久无趣→痛苦→End ＠成央鷕妢R→移情别恋→痛苦→End →恋爱→结婚→更大的痛苦→End
<whatatiming> CyrusYzGTt: 晚上好
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • ubuntu16.04 的Apache版本是2.4.18，已经爆出漏洞很久了，还不能升级吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483186 ubuntu16.04 的Apache版本是2.4.18，已经爆出漏洞很久了，还不能通过apt的upgrade更新，还有别的办法升级吗？ 14.04 的Apache版本是2.4.10，openssl的版本
<^k^>  ─> 也很低。不是长期支持版本吗？安全更新都做不到，怎么放心用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 h …
<CyrusYzGTt> whatatiming§ .. 晚上好
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好各位
<whatatiming> CyrusYzGTt: 有小说吗
<CyrusYzGTt> whatatiming§ ..你是谁？
<IsoaSFlus> 今天才发现node.js是一个后端框架。。。
<whatatiming> CyrusYzGTt: 我是好几年前那个和你一起看修仙小说的修真者，你不是说过要在2012年12月25飞升吗
<CyrusYzGTt> whatatiming§ 没有说过飞升
<CyrusYzGTt> whatatiming§ 只是说那是西方的谣言
<whatatiming> CyrusYzGTt: 你孩子几岁了呀
<CyrusYzGTt> whatatiming§ ..没有女朋友、老婆，， 何来的孩子
<CyrusYzGTt> * 已断开连接(连接被对方重设)。
<CyrusYzGTt> * 已断开连接()。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 睁一只眼闭一只眼 : 有两个女人在一起谈话,其中一个女人对另一个女人说:"如果你的男友和另一个女人好了,你会怎么办。"那个女孩子人回答说:"我会睁一只眼闭一只眼。"什么,另一个女人不解的问,你怎么能这样。那个女人不慌不忙的说:"我睁一只眼闭一只眼瞄准他开枪。
<^k^>  ─> "
<CyrusYzGTt>  求教怎么用双显卡nouveau 都是 N卡， 有个软桥，GT980
<CyrusYzGTt>  反映个问题f25的gnome-shell 经常 cpu 100% 而且屏幕冻结
<coder-bts> 放log
<CyrusYzGTt> 怎么看
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 反应一个grub安装过程中的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483187 sda装了windows，sdb1是一个ntfs的资料盘，想在sdb的剩余空间安装新系统，不想格盘就手动分区安装了，但是尝试了ubuntu、deepin、mint都遇到了grub无法安装的问题。 经排查发现，86MB大小的sdb2（efi
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-16
<lishoujun> 早
<IsoaSFlus> lishoujun: 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 只有两个国家队有资格绣五星 : 拿一次世界杯,就可以在球衣上绣一颗星。 在当今世界,只有两个国家队有资格绣五星。 其中的一个是五夺世界杯的巴西,而另一个,是中国。
<wenxiao> 这还有人么？
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于修改静态IP地址问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483188 大家好，我是ub新手遇到一个奇怪的问题！ 之前设置了地址192.168.1.16，网关192.168.1.1 我通过/etc/network/interfaces 修改了ip地址为192.168.0.16，网关192.168.0.1 保存后重启 然后ifconfig查看的时候
<^k^>  ─> 居然网关地址还是原来的192.168.1.1 ip地址没问题，修改过来了!什么情况呢！ 请帮我下 统 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，ub下修改ip地址问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483189 在/etc/network/interfaces 下修改了ip地址，网关 居然用ifconfig查看是只变了ip，没有变化网管 之前是192.168.1.16，gw：192.168.1.1 修改为192.168.0.16，gw：192.168.0.1 但是查看的时候不一样； eth0 in
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Lubuntu16.04.2升级到了Linux 4.4.0-66-generic经常性无法上网,wifi连接正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483194 Lubuntu16.04.2升级到了Linux 4.4.0-66-generic经常性无法上网, wifi连接正常，能进路由。退出帐号重登也不行，必须重启电脑才行。 退回 Linux 4.4.0-57-generic 系統
<^k^>  ─> 上网一切正常。 无线网卡是 TP-LINK 300M TL-WN821N 统计信息: 发表于 由 feng8899 — 2017-03-16 12:4 …
<violetzijing> Madper, MangHuoEr http://cn.dealmoon.com/Aussie-Aussie/612233.html
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ 凑单单瓶仅需￥25！买到就是赚到！ 超棒的洗发水，姑凉们凑个单啦！Aussie Moist保湿洗发水 13.5液体盎司 12瓶 - 北美省钱快报
<violetzijing> 买买买啊
<Madper> violetzijing: 好.
<Madper> violetzijing: 无货
<Madper> violetzijing: 买个屁
<violetzijing> Madper, lol
<Madper> violetzijing: https://www.amazon.cn/Aussie%E8%A2%8B%E9%BC%A0-%E6%B8%85%E6%B4%81%E4%BF%AE%E5%A4%8D%E6%B4%97%E5%8F%91%E6%B0%B4-13-5-%E7%9B%8E%E5%8F%B8-6%E6%94%AF%E8%A3%85/dp/B001F51PU8/ref=pd_sim_194_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9BX65EZRFFD5HX3VB4GQ
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ Aussie袋鼠 清洁修复洗发水 13.5 盎司（382.7克）6支装-化妆-亚马逊中国-海外购 美亚直邮 pp: ￥ 165.59
<Madper> violetzijing: 这个价格合适?
<violetzijing> Madper, 合适，但是我没用过这个清洁修复
<Madper> violetzijing: 哦.
<violetzijing> Madper, Moist 好用，最有名
<Madper> violetzijing: 等有货再说吧
<violetzijing> Madper, 吼啊
<violetzijing> Madper, 悦姐吃了我的安利，在美帝也买，她那里超级便宜
<Madper> violetzijing: 现在考虑买咖啡机呢. 结果海外购都没有. 自己淘又要交运费. 不开心.
<violetzijing> Madper, ooooorz
<Madper> violetzijing: 你的安利能力不错啊. 来做安利吧. 比你现在当个packager强多了啊
<violetzijing> Madper, 能赚钱吗
<Madper> violetzijing: 安利还不赚钱???
<violetzijing> Madper, hmm
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 支付宝插件安装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483195 64位ubuntu16.04+firefox52.0，有近三四个月了，支付宝不能登陆，提示安装插件。 登录页面如下： https://auth.alipay.com/login/index.htm ... index.htm# 后来发现折中办法，选择下面的“淘宝会员登陆”，可以继续
<^k^>  ─> 使用。但近期发现无法付款，仍然需要这个插件。 login.png 试着下载https://download.alipay.com …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 16.04可以登入图形界面 但终端不行 是用户名不对吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483197 是不是用户名不对还是什么不对 桌面的名字是 ubuntu desktop 密码是admin 可以登入 但是终端每次都是显示错的 就是Ctrl+Alt+F1 我用过三个名字试都不行 ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> desktop ,admin,administrator 可以帮我看看是哪里错了吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 Him — 2017-03-16 14:3 …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu12.04在vmware下无法进入unity模式，按网友提供方法也无法解决，怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483198 按网友提供的下述办法，也没有办法解决，怎么办？有没有网友遇到过同样的问题？求指点！ 1.sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 2.sudo apt-g
<^k^>  ─> et update 3.sudo apt-get install gnome-shell 4.完成以上后，重启Ubuntu系统，在用户登陆界面选择Gnom …
<Guest16865> exit
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 为什么我在ubuntu下用vbox的命令行总是提醒找不到注册的虚拟机啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483199 谁碰到过这个问题没？ 用了sudo的啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 smallcsduck — 2017-03-16 16:04
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 virt-manager
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31624.html 愿闻其翔 : 你的女神在你的隔壁上厕所怎么办? 神回复:愿闻其翔。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助！Ubuntu无法安装，一安装就花屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483200 我想在我的台式电脑安装Ubuntu，不是双系统，使用U盘安装，但是在进行安装时，只要选择安装选项，屏幕就全花了，不知道是不是显卡的问题，目前使用的显卡是镭风hd6850，我的这
<^k^>  ─> 台电脑之前就是安装Ubuntu16.04，后来是因为换了显卡，就进去不了，本以为重装一下就可 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 华为909s 4G模块在ubuntu14.04.3 server版系统的上网问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483202 我使用华为909s 4G模块装ubuntu14.04.3桌面版时可以通过桌面上的网络设置新建数据连接上网。 应工作需要把系统换成server版，然后找了网上的相关教程，目前还是无法联网
<runwei> 中国人？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ee不在了，默哀一秒先
<freeflying> ee咋了？
<e6nian> 这里还是有人哈
<e6nian> 一年上来一次
<e6nian> 还有人在线么
<freeflying> 我都在线十几年了
<e6nian> @freeflying 感动，还是有人
<e6nian> 我现在给新人演示这个工具
<e6nian> #ppmm已经没人了
<e6nian> 现在都流行用微信了。。。
<e6nian> o(╯□╰)o
<hmz365> freeflying: 玩了也有十几年了我，可惜没多大长进 :)
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机用iommu功能的pcithrought网卡为什么不能上网？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483203 host系统是16.04 启动参数用了intel_iommu=on 虚拟机是vbox 按照说明使用pcithrought功能 然后guest的ubuntu系统里能看到pcithrought的网卡但是不能上网 不能获取ip地址 不知道为什
<^k^>  ─> 么？ 客户系统也要用intel_iommu=on么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 smallcsduck — 2017-03-16 21:57
<XuanhuiW> leave
<cece> hehe
<erle-> 你们好
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 显示器分辨率无法正常设置的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483205 系统安装完之后默认只能设置1024x760和800x600这两种分辨率，安装网上搜索来的方法，用xrandr手动添加1920x1080的分辨率，但设置后出现一个问题， 显示器的显示范围变窄了，左右两边有
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-17
<IsoaSFlus> 早上不好
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 搜狗输入法突然不管用了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483206 是昨天的事情，搜狗输入法突然不管用了。系统消息栏也能出现搜狗输入法的图标，但是按下按键时，出不来候选字，只是英文字母。 谷歌输入法可以使用，现在是使用中州韵输入法。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2017-03-17 9:05
<lishoujun> 早
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 早
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • 【新人】刚从搬瓦工弄了个VPS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483207 大家好，刚弄的搬瓦工的VPS，在ubuntu下连接不上VPS，vps上是ubuntu14.04，用的ssh，总是连接不上~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 scrutator — 2017-03-17 9:59
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16.04安装后，开机光标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483208 电脑有2块盘 一个windows10一个想装Ubuntu 用了软碟通刻录u盘后，安装可以完成。 重启进windows用easybcd建立引导GRUB1模式开机 左上角光标 是什么情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fescor — 2017-03-17 10:0
<^k^>  ─> 2
<whatatiming> aha,fcitx字体问题解决了
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助 intel显卡驱动安装失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483209 安装报错，几台机器都是这个情况，有celeron1840 i5-3337,系统为XUBUNTU 16.4 Ensuring consistent system... OK Listing packages... OK Setting up repositories... OK Installing packages... Updating package cache... Failed 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 风软农夫 — 2017-03-17 10:39
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 求助！每次开机主题都变丑，重新后才恢复。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483210 系统为Ubuntu 16.04，安装Flatabulous主题，效果如下： 089.png 但下次开机后，主题会变成这个样子： 088.png 每次重启以后才变正常。 统计信息: 发表于 由 steley — 2017-03-17 11:07
<IsoaSFlus> node.js的用途是啥，和php一样吗？
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 能写后端的js
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 那这个东西现在的主要用途是啥?写后端吗?
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 大约是，处理IO请求有优势（大概
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 我好几年没看过了，说的有可能对，也有可能错的233
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 主要是无阻塞有优势
<netsnail> 原来微博不能销户
<netsnail> 删除东西也只能一个一个的删
<netsnail> 郁闷
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETkZpJcZhkI&feature=youtu.be
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ Muslim Chinese Street Food Tour in Islamic China | BEST Halal Food and Islam Food in China - YouTube
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 校园内外经典笑话 : 这年头,男人认为情人是手表越漂亮越好,小蜜是怀表越隐秘越好,小姐是电子表越新鲜越好,老婆是自动表不上弦照样跑,各种表都想要只是时间要掌握好！
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 这哥们还要了个宽的
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 我觉得要宽的是有高人推荐啊
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 擦，还有手抓
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 是不是突然觉得腹中饥饿
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 还有胡萝卜牛肉包子
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 这视频有毒
<user__> hello everyone, this is my first post on irc
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 求这样的工作, cc Madper
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 首先，有这么一个妹子
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 妹子不是单位发的么
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 哎妹子都包发了，更要求这样的工作了
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 啥工作?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 选中文件，右键菜单里面原来有一个“邮件”功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483212 现在没了，可能是tweak操作删掉了，这个选项可调用thunderbird直接发送邮件的，在哪里能加回来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2017-03-17 15:42
<Weixiao> pool-29-thread-1, 日志里这么输出什么意思？29号线程池的线程1的意思吗？
<yunfan> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<netsnail> Weixiao: 貌似是
<Weixiao> netsnail: 我刚才查了下说是这个意思。但是为什么不重用线程池里的线程(pool-29-thread-1中的1)，而是重复创建线程池呢(pool-29-thread-1中的29)？
<netsnail> 可能它池子里本来就是29个线程，29也是重用的？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 表格时间填今天 　 : 参加驾校体检,结束后填表,有一栏入学时间。 前面一个男生对另外一个男生说:"日期填今天。" 然后没过多久,就听前面男生大喊:"你真填今天啊！" 于是我抬头偷看了下,表格上时间一栏里写着大大的两个字:今天。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.04 • 升级到17.04后无法连接无线网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483215 从16.10在线升级到17.04后，找不到无线网卡，型号是博通4352双频无线网卡，网络菜单下也没有启用无线的按钮，但是在附加驱动里面显示驱动已经安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bxyun — 2017-03-17 19
<^k^>  ─> :11
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qK-IOhK8AACz3aMNHcUAALrPAOV0J0AALP1600.jpg 哥们儿,比划比划?
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 一个分区，用dd命令，怎制作LiveUSB？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483218 一张TF卡，分2个区: sdc1, sdc2 。 分区sdc1，制作成LiveUSB。 分区sdc2，存放文件。 终端输入命令: dd if=ubuntu12.04LTS.iso of=/dev/sdc1 LiveUSB，制作不成功，为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubrooth
<^k^>  ─> — 2017-03-17 21:23
<IsoaSFlus> 我用py写了个爬虫定时换壁纸，自己在terminal里边运行工作正常，但放到crontab里边就不正常了，我研究了下，下载是正常的，但gsetting设置壁纸不成功，是为啥⊙ω⊙
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-18
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • USB共享网络？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483219 ubuntu 12.04 LTS 用数据线连接笔记本与手机(USB接口)，使用手机USB共享网络功能(图)。 ubuntu 12.04 LTS，怎设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubrooth — 2017-03-18 8:29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 瞎子和瘸子 : 一天瞎子和瘸子出外游玩,瞎子骑车.瘸子看路,骑着骑者瘸子看到了一个沟,于是叫到:沟沟沟.瞎子听到都兴奋的接上:呕.lei o lei o lei !结果一同掉如沟里！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 新人提问关于安装ulipad，python-wxgtk2.8  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483220 使用虚拟机xubuntu16.04， 好不容易找到了ulipad压缩包下载好，按照教程选择了cn99,sudo apt-get update 在sudo apt-get install python-wxgtk2.8时一直出问题， 提示： ... 没有可用的软件
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 情书 : 巴拉特太太:"你烧什么东西?"巴拉特:"没结婚时给你写的情书。"巴拉特太太:"你忍心烧吗?"巴拉特:"这是为你好。我死后,如果被人发现了这种信,他们一定当我是个疯子,那么我的遗嘱也会被认为是无效的。"    
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求助，Ubuntu大部分时间启动不起来  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483221 求助，Ubuntu 系统 从装好后 一直这样，很少时间能进去。不过 最近可能要用了，所以求大佬们帮下！非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangxian1386 — 2017-03-18 13:04
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • help，请问grub2引导ubuntu16.04与win10情况下，如何重装ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483223 grub2引导ubuntu16.04与win10情况下，如何重装ubuntu 如题，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 amber_tt — 2017-03-18 14:14
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 厨师、财主等各色人等的幽默. : 一厨师在征婚启事上这样写到:本人善于调情！感情淡了我加点盐,感情苦了我加点糖,感情麻木了我加辣椒,要求女方色,香,味俱全！
<hmz365> 这里发言不算贴子？  k
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu16.04.2LTS64bit单系统500G机械硬盘安装时，efi分区应该如何划分？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483224 efi独立分区分区大小？和/boot的关系，先划分efi还是先分/boot? 原电脑32bit，用bios，没用过efi，换了新机，安装单系统ubuntu，到了分区那一步，多出来efi分区
<^k^>  ─> ，在网上也搜了一些方案，安装到最后都“installion crashed”，求详解 统计信息: 发表于 …
<cyrushmh> /boot/efi vfat
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-19
<comphuse> Debian Stretch 已经冻结了。有人在日常机器上用吗？体验如何？有没有还未解决的恼人bug？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sKiIVeGIAADSXAlU3GoAALrKgNacEAAANJ0319.jpg PS又立功了,白蛇姐被PS啦~
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 新装系统在分区时想保留一块空间用于备份，应该怎么做？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483225 需要格式化吗？用什么文件系统，是否需要挂载？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 BLACK_STONE — 2017-03-19 12:12
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 新手求教安装MPlayer出现ffmpeg错误求指导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483226 huzhendong@huzhendong-virtual-machine:~/mplayer/MPlayer-1.3.0$ make make -C ffmpeg libavcodec/libavcodec.a make[1]: Entering directory `/home/huzhendong/mplayer/MPlayer-1.3.0/ffmpeg' CC libavcodec/pngdec.o libavcodec/pngdec.c:37:18: fatal
<^k^>  ─> error: zlib.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated. make[1]: *** [libavcodec/pngdec.o] Error 1 make[1]: …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • XRDP启动后复制粘贴不正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483233 不知道大家有这么用的么 XU16.04.2 装了 XRDP 无论是WIN下远程桌面还是U下用remmina链接 只能把远程的内容复制粘贴到本地而本地的内容无法复制粘贴到远程机器 不知道有解决办法么。。。 无论
<^k^>  ─> 是xrdp下联正常VNC server的还是联VINO的都不行 还有就是xrdp连vnc非vino 的 friefox52 直接崩溃。 …
<flh> 大家好
<ubrl> flh:点点点.  14:03
<flh> 我现在能说话了吧一？
<flh> list
<flh> 问一下有没有debian中文的聊天室，这里？
<flh> 原来有一个debian吧？
<flh> me 晕倒
 * flh 晕倒
<flh> exit
<flh> exit
<flh> exit
<flh> quit
<flh> 大家好
<ubrl> flh:点点点.  14:49
<flh> 这里有机器人吗？
<cybervking[m]> 有
<flh>  cybervking 谢谢
<flh> 我好久没有用linux.. 这个聊天工具也好久不用了
<flh> 哪人是机器人？
<flh> cybervking[m]?
<cybervking[m]> 这个群里没有，搜索room有Twitter机器人
<flh> 谢谢，我不太懂，好久没有用这个了，谢谢！！！
<flh> 现在是虚拟机上玩一下
<erle-> 早上好
<flh> 早上好？你是哪里的，现在是下午啊
<flh> erle-:?
<erle-> 我在瑞士。
<erle-> 我在学习中文。
<flh> 厉害！
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu-mate-15.10系统异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483234 手机通过数据线连接电脑，在手机设置界面打开usb网络共享模式，在电脑终端输入ifconfig查看当前网络连接状况 ubuntu-mate-15.10版本不显示USB0-IP地址， ubuntu-mate-16.04能正常显示 纠结多少天了也没找到
<^k^>  ─> 解决的方法，问题都在图片备注了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sqc0626 — 2017-03-19 16:40
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 傻子 : 有一个智商很低的人,人称傻子。 有一天,一位大哥在门口玩,看见小傻子过来了,准备要戏弄他一下。 这位大哥离老远就冲他喊: 嗳！嗳！嗳！这时傻子也冲着他看,笑眯眯地用手指着他说:哈！哈！哈！傻子！
<hmz365> bios没有禁掉硬盘的选项，请问如何在linuxo系统中进掉硬盘？
<hmz365> bios没有禁掉硬盘的选项，请问如何在linuxo系统中禁掉硬盘？
<Madper> hmz365: 你想要什么效果的禁用?
<Madper> hmz365: 写个udev脚本删掉这个设备的设备节点可以不?
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • h1怎么写能看起来像p里的第一行?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483235 h1怎么写能看起来像p里的第一行? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-03-19 21:07
<Madper> hmz365: 或者直接禁用那个sata接口.  libata.force=2.00:disable
<hmz365> Madper: 如何删掉设备节点？
<Madper> hmz365: 你需要调整一下2.00这个数, 找到对应的接口.
<Madper> hmz365: 你先这样, 执行, dmesg | grep ata
<Madper> hmz365: 把结果贴出来给我看看
<hmz365> Madper: 好
<hmz365> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24208149/
<Madper> hmz365: WDC WD5000LPCX-24C6HT0
<Madper> hmz365: 这是你想block的设备?
<Madper> hmz365: 你发了连接也不跟我说一声, 没提示的.
<hmz365> Madper: 是的
<hmz365> Madper: 不好意思，忘了
<Madper> hmz365: 添加kernel参数:  libata.force=1.00:disable
<hmz365> Madper: 谢啦，回头试下。
<Madper> hmz365: .
<hmz365> Madper, fdisk -l 里没有硬盘， lspci里也没有，ok！ 再次谢谢！
<Madper> hmz365: .
<flh> 大家晚上好。
<flh> 人呢？
<flh> 没人说点什么？
<abc_> 什么
<Madper> ...
<flh> 你好 fbc-
<abc_> flh: fbc- 是谁？
<abc_> flh: 你客户端有问题吧
<flh> 是配置的事
<flh> 自己没弄好
<flh> 今天才安装的
<flh> abc_  能看到吗？
<abc_> flh: 能
<abc_> flh: 我觉得你应该学习一下基本的 irc 操作
<flh> 我用的是老版本的debian
<flh> 是的，谢谢。今天是在虚拟机上用一下
<abc_> flh: 比如 tab 补全什么的
<flh> 嗯
<flh> 谢谢你的热心
<abc_> flh: 不客气
<flh> 以前这这个软件有debian聊天室，现在还有吗？
<Madper> flh: irc.oftc.net
<abc_> Madper: 老阿訇晚上好
<flh> Madper !!!
<Madper> abc_: .
<flh>  /bin/sh: notify-send: command not found  我这里老这样
<Madper> flh: apt install notify-send
<Madper> flh: apt install libnotify-bin
<flh> apt install notify-send  ok
<flh> 试试，现在会不会 apt install notify-send
<flh> Madper  真是高手啊。
<flh> 一下解决了我的困难－－－－－百度没有这里方便
<alexxey> https://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords=+notify-send
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Debian -- Package Contents Search Results -- notify-send
<flh> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-12
<rabbitear_sdf> "hello world" he can't change it, but he can fucked it up ')
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T66pds3DzRE <- trump song
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ I'm Gonna Change Everything (1962) Stereo Audio - Jim Reeves - YouTube
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrzDSlYep1E
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Jim Reeves Greatest Hits Jim Reeves Best Songs Full Album By Country Music - YouTube
<pythonwood> 进来了。 不错啊
<pythonwood> https://docs.google.com/document/d/19eSrFFd8qNQyGjUCUiIElk2-P45hqma4TeRl83BFFLg/edit
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 图解 Ubuntu 使用 IRC 聊天 - Google Docs
<pythonwood> 操作成功
<pythonwood> 有人吗
<ubrl> pythonwood:点点点.  22:26
<pythonwood> :-D群里都是做IT的吗？
<pythonwood> 有学生吗
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-13
<jiangfuqiao> 有人补
<jiangfuqiao> 有人在补
<jiangfuqiao> 有个问题麻烦你们帮忙解决
<jiangfuqiao>     阿里云  >  教程中心   >  linux教程  >  ubuntu 无法修改pdf的打开方式
<jiangfuqiao>     ubuntu 无法修改pdf的打开方式
<jiangfuqiao>     发布时间：2018-01-19 来源：网络 上传者：用户
<jiangfuqiao>     关键字: 无法 打开 修改 方式 Ubuntu PDF
<jiangfuqiao>     发表文章
<jiangfuqiao>     摘要：默认用imagemagick打开,用openwith修改没用,ubuntutweaktool也没用YoumightfindthisisamoreclearanswerthatworkedformeinUbuntu15.10:editthefile~/.config/mimeapps.listjustremovethelinesthatassociatePDFtoimagemagickinthefile:image/pdf=display-im6.desktopimage/pd
<ubrl> jiangfuqiao:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jiangfuqiao>     默认用imagemagick打开,用open with修改没用,ubuntu tweak tool也没用
<jiangfuqiao>     You might find this is a more clear answer that worked for me in Ubuntu 15.10:
<jiangfuqiao>     edit the file ~/.config/mimeapps.list
<jiangfuqiao>     just remove the lines that associate PDF to imagemagick in the file:
<jiangfuqiao>     image/pdf=display-im6.desktop
<jiangfuqiao>     image/pdf=display-im6.q16.desktop;display-im6.desktop;
<jiangfuqiao>     http://askubuntu.com/questions/591425/why-do-pdf-documents-open-with-imagemagick
<ubrl> ⇪ t: default programs - Why do PDF documents open with ImageMagick? - Ask Ubuntu
<jiangfuqiao> 有人在 么
<jiangfuqiao> 求助啊
<jiangfuqiao> ubuntu中的pdf文件默认打开不能换程序
<pythonwood>  jiangfuqiao 可以换的，去谷歌下啊
<jiangfuqiao> 那不要翻墙啊
<jiangfuqiao> google在国内是上不了的
<jiangfuqiao> 这论坛这问题都解决不了啊
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-14
<soft01> 这里有中国人吗
<soft01> fuck you all
<jimmylu2333> what ?
<jimmylu2333> what happen?
<soft01> oh
<soft01> where are you from?
<soft01> Do you chinese?
<soft01> hey
<soft01> ?
<mxlubb> \list *beijing*
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-15
<tjhevf> he
<luckykoala> quit
<chcl2050> 我用xubuntu16.04连接VPN的时候，闪几下就掉了。PPTP。有没有兄弟跟我一样，后来是怎么解决的？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-16
<var> hello! anyone there?
<Guest28430> gugu
<var> hi, good boy.
<var> 我有个问题，你们多少人用过snap的软件包？
<mayli> me
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-17
<snpresent> anyonehere
<snpresent> ？？？
<snpresent> ???
<asdcx> 大家好
<ubrl> asdcx:点点点.  02:30
<asdcx> irc上有什么中文频道啊
<asdcx> 都是挂机的？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-18
<misaka00251> 有人 Ubuntu (etc.) 遇到过 Telegram 打不出中文的情况吗？已经尝试了 export有人 Ubuntu (etc.) 遇到过 Telegram 打不出中文的情况吗?
<misaka00251> ...
<misaka00251> wtf(
<misaka00251> 有人 Ubuntu (etc.) 遇到过 Telegram 打不出中文的情况吗 ;w;
<misaka00251> tried export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx (etc.) but won't work
<misaka00251> and tried both iBus & fcitx ...
<fttbl>  
<ice-cream> \part #ubuntu-cn
<ice-cream> \part
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-11
<contrun[m]> 可能是 文件系统不支持  没用过 不知道
<contrun[m]> 你为什么问问题的shihou 总是不说 context  /dev/sda3 是啥格式的
<whoareU> PORT和SOCKET有什么区别
<whoareU> ／list channel
<contrun[m]> man socket
<imadper> qiao: 早啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 早啊
<contrun[m]> 好烦啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 谁说不是呢
<imadper> contrun[m]: 人都是傻逼
<imadper> contrun[m]: 傻逼都会烦
<contrun[m]> 那有什么办法呢
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不当人了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 跳吧
<qiao> imadper: 早
<contrun[m]> 大傻逼会不会imadper
<imadper> contrun[m]: 会
<contrun[m]> 大傻逼也会烦 那和傻逼有什么差别呢 imadper
<MangHuoEr> 羡慕
<MangHuoEr> 大佬们好
<imadper> 大佬好
<MangHuoEr> 我这个客户端没有 names 命令居然
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 大佬你的网络问题解决了没啊?
<MangHuoEr> 没有啊，手机 4G
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 一天掉线十几次太烂了啊
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 不来个znc吗?
<MangHuoEr> 懒啊
<imadper> 不买个irc cloud吗?
<MangHuoEr> 我靠
<MangHuoEr> 不不不不
<contrun[m]> 你们这些人 为什么就是不用 matrix 呢
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 今天下了一单熊, 没能成交
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 好伤心
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 一年没交易了, 今天第一单就空了
<MangHuoEr> tx 居然他妈的 370 了
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 上心啊
<MangHuoEr> 不可想象啊
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 伤心啊
<MangHuoEr> 暴涨
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 预料不到啊
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 人呐, 就是不知道, 自己不可以预料
<MangHuoEr> matrix 是啥
<imadper> contrun[m]: 有emacs客户端吗?
<MangHuoEr> contrun[m]:
<MangHuoEr> 确实不可预料
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 你看名字后面带[m]的那些玩意儿, 都是matrix用户
<contrun[m]> MangHuoEr irc 升级版
<MangHuoEr> 高级了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 有阿
<MangHuoEr> 那么，在哪里可以买到呢
<MangHuoEr> 能解决掉线问题么
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 一个网页客户端啊
<contrun[m]> MangHuoEr: https://matrix.org/docs/projects/try-matrix-now.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Try Matrix Now! | Matrix.org
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 聚合聊天平台
<MangHuoEr> 我以为说的是我家小区名字呢
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 大佬有炫房了啊
<contrun[m]> imadper:  emacs 版 有是有 好像很垃圾  上次搜过
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不过有weechat版本也行, 我用哪个都行
<MangHuoEr> imadper: 没有没有，我住的那个小区名字就叫 matrix
<contrun[m]> imadper: 有 weechat 版本  但是功能不是很全
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 我知道啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 额...
<contrun[m]> imadper: https://matrix.org/docs/projects/clients-matrix
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Clients Matrix | Matrix.org
<imadper> contrun[m]: tl;dr
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我用的是  https://riot.im/app/#/room/#ubuntu-cn:matrix.org
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 bad URI(is not URI?): https://riot.im/app/#/room/#ubuntu-cn:matrix.org
<imadper> con
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不用了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 毕竟erc也能用
<imadper> contrun[m]: 而且习惯了
<imadper> contrun[m]: /ctcp version都被我改了
<contrun[m]> imadper:  还不赶快把辫子给剪了
<imadper> contrun[m]: matrix能改ctcp吗?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我dcc给你发了文件, 你能接收吗?
<contrun[m]> imadper: 不知道啊  应该可以  不行请自己写个客户端
<contrun[m]> imadper: 没看到啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: *** DCC: offering Main.scala to contrun[m]
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你看看, 你收不到吧
<imadper> contrun[m]: 估计matrix直接drop这个了
<contrun[m]> imadper  没drop   只能看到 Ccontrun: *** DCC: offering Main.scala to Ccontrun
<imadper> HowIsItGoing: violetzijing: 大佬们早
<violetzijing> imadper, 早
<violetzijing> 今天是修 jenkins 的一天
<imadper> violetzijing: 周一不要干活儿
<imadper> violetzijing: 工作请2/3/4三天完成
<imadper> 周一跟周五是用来过渡的
<violetzijing> 活满满的啊
<violetzijing> 话说估计月底要跟我谈话涨工资了
<violetzijing> 麻痹肯定达不到要求
<violetzijing> 我们公司有个很恶心的要求是员工不仅要干活好，还要有 visibility
<violetzijing> vi 个蛋
<imadper> loool
<imadper> 还好我没这么多事儿
<imadper> 我们还想涨工资? 能发出工资就不错了
<violetzijing> 我当时入职的时候骗我啊
<violetzijing> 说我如果 11.31 之前入职一年两次调薪
<contrun[m]> 有人用 emacs matrix -client？
<violetzijing> 一年过去了。。。没有调薪
<imadper> 我当时入职的时候骗我啊   <----  我曹, 老侯今天竟然不在
<contrun[m]> 为啥我老提示   error in process filter: json-read: JSON readtable error: 60
<contrun[m]> error in process filter: JSON readtable error: 60
<violetzijing> 你老板跑路了吗
<imadper> violetzijing: 老侯吗? 跑了半年多了
<imadper> 白老板也不来这个频道了啊
<imadper> 不然欺负一下蛤蟆还是很好的
<violetzijing> 我喷媒婆的时候 hamo 跑来 fo 我了
<violetzijing> 果然是看热闹不嫌事大
<imadper> violetzijing: 5年前, 媒婆和兔子也是常客啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 要不拉兔子来?
<violetzijing> 我把媒婆拉黑了
<violetzijing> 傻逼
<violetzijing> 一股子进了 BAT 成天高高在上的架子
<violetzijing> 看不起这个看不起那个的
<imadper> violetzijing: 去了腾讯确实厉害啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 工资又高, 又不担心裁员
<imadper> violetzijing: 还有年终奖拿
<violetzijing> imadper, 大家都是打工的
<violetzijing> imadper, 没必要的
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 说是这么说, 但是打工的也有赚钱和不赚钱的啊...
<violetzijing> 我看他不顺眼很久了
<imadper> 我就知道斩老板又挂了
<violetzijing> anyway 拉黑
<imadper> 媒婆一定要拉黑
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 你这个破网
<violetzijing> 不真诚
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 破网
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 换电信啊
<violetzijing> 另外我要跟 contrun[m] 道歉，之前喷你是我眼瞎，把你说的「我还是太年轻」看成了「你还是太年轻」，导致我追着你喷了好多下，我为我眼瞎还乱喷真诚道歉
<imadper> ... ...
<violetzijing> 嗯。
<violetzijing> 挨打要站着
<imadper> 我还说你们上次怎么怼上了...
<violetzijing> 真的眼瞎
<violetzijing> 还瞎喷
<violetzijing> 后来怎么一滚看到了记录
<violetzijing> 发现我错得离谱
<imadper> violetzijing: 对了, 我周末看了一下, 环球影城特别难去啊
<violetzijing> 啥意思啊
<violetzijing> 说来我下周去日本的环球影城玩
<violetzijing> 大阪的不给兑票！！！
<imadper> violetzijing: 我是说, 地理位置...
<imadper> violetzijing: 从我家过去也不方便啊...
<imadper> violetzijing: 还是等通州的那个金融中心弄好吧
<imadper> violetzijing: 离我家, 地铁三站, 出来就是. 而且反方向坐车, 估计都是卧铺.
<violetzijing> 真的在通州那个地方招码农吗？？？
<contrun[m]> violetzijing:  我呀  毕竟是太年轻 见得少了 我的价值观就是不值得花时间的就不是 challenge。
<contrun[m]> 如果有人问我之前老板 你当时碰到的问题 我一定会让他直接跟我说。
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 我当时想表达的意思是 challenge 就是从非技术层面刁难
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 眼瞎看错了你的话，追着喷了好久，真的对不起
 * imadper 当年面试跟director聊, 被人认为不够老实...
<violetzijing> 我被P社说不聪明
<imadper> violetzijing: 算了算了
<imadper> violetzijing: 招人容易的公司, 不会珍稀我们的
<violetzijing> 但是我也很困惑啊
<violetzijing> 我觉得我们公司招人还挺苛刻的
<violetzijing> 为啥我有这么多猪队友
<imadper> violetzijing: 说明不够苛刻啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 我司就是招聘过于简单了
<imadper> violetzijing: 所以才会有我跟 contrun[m]
<imadper> violetzijing: 这俩大傻逼
<violetzijing> 我们这边一个 lead 不会 git push 你信
<imadper> violetzijing: 我信. 我见过不知道啥是dns的.
<imadper> violetzijing: 我也见过问我为什么服务器拔了网线就不能上网的.
<imadper> violetzijing: 啥样的下限我都见过了
<imadper> violetzijing: 不会git算个毛?
<imadper> violetzijing: joey花了一上午, 给另外一个manager讲啥叫dns, 这你能信?
<violetzijing> 那行吧
<violetzijing> 为啥这样的人
<violetzijing> 还能找到工作
<imadper> violetzijing: 何止是能找到工作? 过得比我们滋润多了好吗?
<imadper> violetzijing: 我也搞不懂啊.
<imadper> violetzijing: 这个世界就是这个样子啊.
<contrun[m]> 人生苦短，但去莫复问，白云无尽时。把时间花在自己喜欢的事情上面就够了。我要能想通这些事情，我就不会跟
<contrun[m]>  imadper zuo同时了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你能不能, 好好打字?
<contrun[m]> buneng
<contrun[m]> 我他妈的 美发看到输入法选项
<imadper> contrun[m]: looool
<imadper> contrun[m]: 换fcitx啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 跟你说了多少次了
<contrun[m]> 垃圾 fcitx  迟早要玩
<imadper> ibus不死就没天理了
<contrun[m]> 谁用谁傻逼
<contrun[m]> ibus 大法好
<contrun[m]> 本人去年看了一本数 The Death of Ivan Ilych  里面就有你们的困惑。
<contrun[m]> Why, and for what purpose, is there all this horror? But however much he pondered he found no answer. And whenever the thought occurred to him, as it often did, that it all resulted from his not having lived as he ought to have done, he at once recalled the correctness of his whole life and dismissed so strange an idea.
<imadper> contrun[m]: tldr
<violetzijing> 哦那个啊
<violetzijing> 那个 bug 我遇到
<violetzijing> 不要用 libpinyin 就行
<violetzijing> 我现在是 sunpinyin 用户
<imadper> sogou拼音保平安啊
<contrun[m]> 你们这些人要想混的好一点  就应该 live as you ought to have done
<violetzijing> 可以看到 crash log 里直接是 libpinyin 抛出来的搓
<violetzijing> 错
<imadper> sogou可以让你在对喷中保持优势
<violetzijing> 不用 sogou
<contrun[m]> 垃圾 搜偶  傻逼才用
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你连话都说不利索了
<contrun[m]> 傻逼才说话里所
<violetzijing> sogou 不就是一旦使用，你的数据就被上传么
<contrun[m]> 这个问题有点莫名其妙  好像只有 alacritty 才出现
<contrun[m]> 错了  是只有  alacritty 运行 gomuks 才出现 没有输入法选项矿
<imadper> 这个频道也只有howisitgoing的网可以跟manghuoer相提并论了
<contrun[m]> 不知道怎么回事  按道理 一个 中断程序 不应该影响到 我的输入法ya
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 不错 sunpinyin 果然可以
<contrun[m]> thx
 * imadper 好困啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 那有什么办法呢
<imadper> contrun[m]: 自杀
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你也是学物理的?
<contrun[m]> imadper: 好办法  你试过了吗
<imadper> contrun[m]: 快去做全球同步自杀仪
<contrun[m]> imadper:  傻逼才学物理
<violetzijing> 不能啊
<violetzijing> 要 make Boist lives matter again
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://www.zhihu.com/question/54399110
<ubrl> imadper: ⇪ 为什么知乎上有人信勃学还分析的头头是道？ - 知乎
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 高中英语没学好  解释一下
<imadper> violetzijing: Boist现在还有几个啊?
<imadper> violetzijing: 没了啊.
<violetzijing> imadper, 算我一个啊
<violetzijing> 只要想着自杀
<violetzijing> 就是了
<imadper> violetzijing: 那我也是
<contrun[m]> 经过 imadper: 解释之后发现 你们地球人真会玩
<violetzijing> 我们这傻逼
<violetzijing> github enterprise
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你这么年轻, 竟然不知道勃学...
<contrun[m]> imadper:  村里刚通网
<violetzijing> push 到一半都能来个 internal server error
<violetzijing> 我他妈陷入人生的沉思啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 翻墙.
<violetzijing> imadper, 我们公司自己的 github server
<imadper> violetzijing: 哦, 500啊. 那还不是翻墙的问题...
<imadper> violetzijing: github还能有自己的server啊? 厉害了...
<imadper> violetzijing: 我以为只有bitbucket之类的才有
<violetzijing> imadper, 有 github enterprise
<imadper> violetzijing: 我以为github的企业版也是host在github上...
<imadper> violetzijing: 一天到晚500, 发邮件到memo-list问啊
<imadper> violetzijing: Life is too short to wait github.
<violetzijing> imadper, 我都怼到公司大群了
<violetzijing> imadper, 人查了一圈跟我说我的 ssh key 有问题
<violetzijing> 简直放屁
<imadper> violetzijing: ... ...
<violetzijing> 而且只要我们开始怼他们，他们组的老板就过来私聊把事情压下去了
<violetzijing> 从老板层面看一片和谐
<imadper> violetzijing: 是这样的
<imadper> violetzijing: 都这样
<iMadper|NanShou> violetzijing: 破网!
<violetzijing> 搬工位中
<iMadper|NanShou> violetzijing: 贵司乔迁啊?
<iMadper|NanShou> violetzijing: 羡慕
<violetzijing> 不是，华容道而已
<iMadper|NanShou> violetzijing: 厉害了.
<iMadper|NanShou> violetzijing: 话说, 大陌拜迁到我司对面了
<iMadper|NanShou> 摩拜
<violetzijing> mobai 不是在亮马桥么
<iMadper|NanShou> violetzijing: 现在不是了
<violetzijing> 亮马河旁边
<iMadper|NanShou> violetzijing: 上周还是上上周过来的
<iMadper|NanShou> violetzijing: 我知道, 你说的是曼宁国际
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-12
<violetzijing> iMadper|NanShou, ohayo
<iMadper|NanShou> violetzijing: 早
<iMadper|NanShou> contrun[m]: 我今天能用上吗?
<iMadper|NanShou> qiao: 早
<contrun[m]> 老子他妈现在电脑坏了
<iMadper|Happy> contrun[m]: 笑出声来
<iMadper|Happy> contrun[m]: 当初我劝了你几百次吧?
<iMadper|Happy> contrun[m]: 现在知道自己傻逼了?
<contrun[m]> 明天就换 guix
<iMadper|Happy> contrun[m]: 垃圾
<iMadper|Happy> contrun[m]: freebsd保平安
<contrun[m]> 大佬们  水能推荐一个静态链接的ssh程序啊
<contrun[m]> 我现在 ssh 坏了
<contrun[m]> 没法板砖了
<iMadper|Happy> contrun[m]: docker
<contrun[m]> docker 也不行啊  问题是  要改 ssh 配置权限
<contrun[m]> 麻烦得很
<iMadper|Happy> contrun[m]: https://gist.github.com/fumiyas/b4aaee83e113e061d1ee8ab95b35608b
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Build OpenSSH with static linked zlib and OpenSSL libraries · GitHub
<contrun[m]> 好
<violetzijing> ^
<violetzijing> ……
<violetzijing> 工作用机还是求稳吧
<contrun[m]> dropbear 大发好  先用 dropbear 成一成
<contrun[m]> violetzijing:  一天不折腾  我浑身兰受
<imadper> 大佬们, 最近有啥好事儿吗?
<qiao> imadper: zao
<qiao> 大佬门好
<violetzijing> 我老了
<violetzijing> 我蹲在 Ubuntu 18.04 上，好几个月没升级了
<imadper> violetzijing: 我也老了, 如果我还年轻, 肯定跟 contrun[m] 一起用nixos了
<violetzijing> imadper, 你用 Ubuntu 吗
<violetzijing> 支持 Mark
<imadper> violetzijing: 用啊
<violetzijing> 这样才有股票的希望
<imadper> violetzijing: 我司产品是基于ubuntu core的
<imadper> violetzijing: 我做的
<violetzijing> 可以
<violetzijing> Mark 的精神薪火相传
<imadper> s/做的/定制的/
<qiao> Madper|Unsupport: 你为啥不用fedora
<violetzijing> 日常不想干活啊
<qiao> violetzijing: 我也不想干活
<qiao> violetzijing: 想想要给娃赚奶粉钱，默默的敲起了键盘
<violetzijing> 今天看了一眼 jira，我已经是我们组 workload 最多的一个了，不想睡觉只想睡觉
<violetzijing> s/不想睡觉/不想干活
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 不会用啊
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 不过我前些天确实想用fedora了...
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 毕竟有debuginfo
<qiao> Madper|Unsupport: 我教你啊。。 来，先把你现在的系统格式化了
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 垃圾archlinux都没办法调内核
<contrun[m]> 为啥我的 dropbear 有些 服务器能连 有些不能连
<qiao> Madper|Unsupport: 对啊，多好啊，而且rawhide还可以用5.0的内核
<contrun[m]> Madper|Unsupport: nixos 大法好
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 5.0我早就用上了
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: 你别说这个, 你先弄个debuginfo出来
<contrun[m]> Madper|Unsupport:  明天
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: eBPF的issue你到现在都没机会解, 估计让给别人了
<qiao> Madper|Unsupport: fedora的 modular 不想试试
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 干啥的?
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 闻所未闻
<contrun[m]> Madper|Unsupport: 请先在你的电脑上试试
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: 我tm忘了reproducer了
<qiao> Madper|Unsupport: 就是你可以在你的系统里转2个Http啥的版本
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 我有docker 啊
<qiao> Madper|Unsupport: 想用那个用那个
<contrun[m]> ./execsnoop
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: ubuntu core有snap啊
<contrun[m]> https://github.com/brendangregg/perf-tools/blob/master/bin/execsnoopMadper|Unsupport
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: 好像是
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: 告诉你个好消息
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: 修好了
<contrun[m]> 马上老板就要问我一天都干了啥了
<qiao> Madper|Unsupport: 不一样的，docker还要启动啥的， 这个方便多了
<contrun[m]> 我草   我现在还是没法用 ssh
<qiao> Madper|Unsupport: 以后要是能支持 glibc 就好了
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 那就是docker啊
<contrun[m]> Madper|Unsupport: 时不我待
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: snap早就支持了, 我懒得用啊
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 没这个需求, 用来用去还是docker好.
<qiao> Madper|Unsupport: 你先把你的arch删了再说
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 这些snap啊, atomic里面那个叫啥来的也好, 都是类似的技术.
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 懒得弄, 你先打个modular包试试看就知道了, 难受的很
<qiao> Madper|Unsupport: 恩，应该都是差不多，各家都做了一个
<qiao> Madper|Unsupport: 我有不用modular， 这些都是给你们这些开发人员用的
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 别, 我选择docker
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 等阿马咋的那个microvm支持amd之后我就用阿马咋
<Madper|Unsupport> qiao: 用这种小众技术, 迟早要完
<qiao> Madper|Unsupport: 昂
<violetzijing> 一顿操作猛如虎，不小心按出了个改分辨率的快捷键
<violetzijing> 眼睛瞬间瞎了
<Madper|Unsupport> vio
<Madper|Unsupport> violetzijing: 还有这种快捷键?
<violetzijing> 我也想知道为啥有这种快捷键啊
<violetzijing> 从 3840x2160 改成了 1920x1080
<Madper|Unsupport> violetzijing: xrandr -s 0
<Madper|Unsupport> violetzijing: 刚才输入成 xrandr -x了, 瞬间爆炸
<violetzijing> 我老了，已经不会 xrandr 了
<contrun[m]> 我还年轻  还没有学会 xrandr
<violetzijing> 不想干活
<violetzijing> 刷道题算了
<Madper|Unsupport> violetzijing: 刷scala puzzlers?
<violetzijing> Madper|Unsupport, 不刷
<violetzijing> 刷算法
<Madper|Unsupport> violetzijing: 很开心的
<violetzijing> 我现在一心想着跳槽
<Madper|Unsupport> violetzijing: 这行情...
<contrun[m]> functional programming in scala 刷起来还是很有意思的
<violetzijing> Madper|Unsupport, 那也得跑啊
<contrun[m]> scala puzzlers 没刷过  martin odersky 也说不会
<Madper|Unsupport> functional programming in cpp啊
<violetzijing> 对函数式没兴趣
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: martin老司机说的是, 他不能解决所有的puzzlers
<violetzijing> 什么时候能找到工作就学
<violetzijing> 我这么功利的人
<violetzijing> 躺着不好么
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: 他还说, 当年他写jvm的时候, 也没能解决java puzzlers
<contrun[m]> 问题是这东西难不是因为 本身难  是因为 你不知道 scala的某些 intricacy
<contrun[m]> 所以 没意思
<Madper|Unsupport> violetzijing: 想要高薪去阿里啊同志们
<violetzijing> Madper|Unsupport, 算了，我不符合他们的价值观
<contrun[m]> 学我大 haskell 之后 感觉我对这个世界的理解都不一样了  苏格拉底说了  没有学过haskell的人生是没趣的
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: 明明是萨拉丁说的
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: 万物非主, 唯有haskell
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: spj是主钦差
<contrun[m]> 很早的时候 我在图书官 碰到两个学弟说 学了离散数学 你对这个世界的看法都不一样了  我当时想着 他们对这个世界的理解可真是沟深的 太容易颠覆了
<contrun[m]> 现在学了 haskell 感觉这个世界也不一样了
<contrun[m]> 我对这个世界的理解也是沟深的  太容易颠覆了
<violetzijing> 这错别字我也忍不了了
<contrun[m]> sunpinyin  没用啊  我也是看不到选项框
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: https://functionaljobs.com/jobs/9147-clojurescript-front-end-developer-at-capital-match-platform-pte-ltd
<ubrl> ⇪ t: ClojureScript Front-End Developer at Capital Match Platform Pte. Ltd. // Functional Jobs
<contrun[m]> 明天就去 不去不是人
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: https://functionaljobs.com/jobs/9145-senior-haskell-full-stack-developer-at-proda-ltd
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Senior Haskell / Full Stack Developer at PRODA Ltd // Functional Jobs
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: https://functionaljobs.com/jobs/9142-ocaml-server-side-developer-at-ahrefs
<ubrl> ⇪ f: OCaml server-side developer at Ahrefs // Functional Jobs
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: spring还tm挺难
<contrun[m]> 混口饭吃 能容易吗
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: 其实这些东西不会也没事儿
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: 但是面试会稳啊
<Madper|Unsupport> 问啊
<contrun[m]> 首先要有面试的机会
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: I’d like to show you some example code that demonstrates autoconfiguration. But
<Madper|Unsupport> I can’t. You see, autoconfiguration is much like the wind.
<Madper|Unsupport> contrun[m]: 这书我看不下去啊
<contrun[m]> 振奋人心的好消息  我终于可以用 ssh 了  nixpkg 保平安
<violetzijing> 下午了
<violetzijing> 处理了一堆锅
<violetzijing> 没精力搬砖了
<uuair_m_> 这个频道是不是ubuntucn版安装完以后，默认进入的那个频道啊？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-13
<Madper|Unsupport> violetzijing: qiao: contrun[m]:
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: contrun[m]: 大佬们早.
<imadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉早
<violetzijing> 蓉蓉早不用 IRC 了吧
<imadper> violetzijing: 我决定一会儿拉兔子来
<violetzijing> 兔子那么忙
<imadper> violetzijing: 这倒是, 比不了啊
<contrun[m]> 感觉今天任务艰巨
<qiao> imadper: 早
<imadper> qiao: 找老板最近忙啥呢
<qiao> imadper: 8 呀
<qiao> imadper: 快GA了
<imadper> qiao: 这么快啊
<imadper> qiao: 日子过得好快
<qiao> imadper: 一年多了
<qiao> imadper: 是呀
<qiao> imadper: 刚来冒冒是7才刚开始
<imadper> qiao: 谁说不是呢
<imadper> qiao: 抢椰蓉面包片的好日子一去不复返啊
<qiao> imadper: 哈哈， 去喝个可乐去
<violetzijing> 这么快就 8 了
<imadper> 是啊, 真是快啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 第一片面包总是我去抢的
<violetzijing> 我去帽帽的时候也是刚 7
<imadper> violetzijing: 果然是你抢走了我的面包
<violetzijing> 是的
<violetzijing> 靠近边边的第二片面包，奶酪最多
<imadper> violetzijing: 刚release 7 还是刚开始准备7的测试?
<imadper> violetzijing: 想一想, 我这么多年都没打过台球... 真是可惜
<violetzijing> 13 年 5 月，快 GA？
<imadper> violetzijing: 昂, 是的
<violetzijing> 反正记得没过多久就 7 了
<violetzijing> imadper, 话说 IBM 的 HR 联系我，说他们有个 openshift 的岗位招人
<violetzijing> 帽帽这么快就把 HR 并过去了吗
<imadper> violetzijing: openshift的什么岗位? 研发很好啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 不可能是研发的
<imadper> violetzijing: 不是, 应该只有openshift过去了
<imadper> violetzijing: openshift是个好东西啊
<violetzijing> 只可能是苦逼人肉测试
<imadper> violetzijing: 不管能不能赚钱, 反正得宠
<violetzijing> imadper, 太累了，全靠手动，那个老板不相信自动化
<imadper> violetzijing: ... ... 那个sb我听你说过
<violetzijing> 嗯
<violetzijing> 不过自从来我司之后
<violetzijing> 我是无比想念 openshift 的 QA
<violetzijing> 毕竟我们是一天 hotfix 好几次 stage 环境的 agile
<imadper> 贵司基础设施不错啊
<violetzijing> 全靠人啊
<violetzijing> 哪有什么基础设施
<violetzijing> imadper, 你还真的把兔子拉来了
<violetzijing> 我就想不通啊
<violetzijing> 这 tm 2019 年了
<violetzijing> 我们公司的人还 /etc/init.d/mysql start 的方式启动 mysql
<violetzijing> 自己玩玩就算了
<violetzijing> 生产环境上也这么搞
<violetzijing> 都活在 2013 年以前吗
<imadper> violetzijing: 是的
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔早
<imadper> violetzijing: 这个世界上啊, 总有些大清/大明的遗民
<violetzijing> cherrot, 早
<violetzijing> 怪不得别人说面我们公司的人感觉刀耕火种
<cherrot> violetzijing: 早呀
<cherrot> 你们不都容器化了吗
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我们组还行，大柱那一组全靠手动
<violetzijing> 脚本返回不判断 0，靠肉眼看
<violetzijing> 比如 cp 一个文件，成功与否 ls 一下肉眼看，而不是 echo $?
<imadper> violetzijing: 讲究
<imadper> violetzijing: 不相信自动化
<imadper> violetzijing: 一定要手工测试一下
<violetzijing> 大柱都自动化了放 jenkins 之后，老板们一口一个 concern：有可能有问题
<violetzijing> 所以还是手动肉眼盯
<violetzijing> 垃圾
<qiao> violetzijing: 你们这种老板还能在公司活下去。。。
<qiao> violetzijing: 当然，公司是他们家开得那就没事了 :)
<violetzijing> qiao, 我们公司的垃圾活得可滋润了
<qiao> violetzijing: 这年头还手动，肉眼盯着看。。
<qiao> violetzijing: 都有都有的
<violetzijing> qiao, 感觉真的是刀耕火种
<qiao> violetzijing: 你问问 imadper ，他当前在冒冒也是一堆吐槽
<violetzijing> 不会写脚本的人写出来的
<qiao> violetzijing: 农耕时代
<violetzijing> 我们这边曾经一个管 CI/CD 的大姐问我什么是 nohup
<violetzijing> 我一口气真的是没顺上来
<qiao> violetzijing: 哈哈哈哈
<violetzijing> 以及问完 nohup 之后问我 cmd 之间的 ; 是干啥的
<violetzijing> 我又一口气憋了回去
<imadper> qiao: 我后悔了
<imadper> qiao: 我现在承认, rh的qe, 是这个世界上最强qe
<qiao> 嘿嘿嘿。。 他和你们公司的CEO是亲戚吧，这都能当老板
<imadper> qiao: 不是的, 你在rh这种高端技术公司, 觉得那个不会nohup的人是傻逼...
<imadper> qiao: 如果你在其他公司, 你就会发现这是常态
<qiao> imadper: 现在他们搞的很高端，什么 CI/Jenkins 啥的新技术都上了
<imadper> qiao: 比如说, 我司sb就特别多
<violetzijing> qiao, 我同意 imadper 的话
<imadper> qiao: contrun[m] 多天前答应我帮我转个格式, 到现在都搞不定, 你能信?
<qiao> 好吧，我虽然没去其他公司过，但是面了不少大小的公司，感觉面我的人还都挺厉害的
<contrun[m]> imadper: 明天就能弄好 你着啥急
<qiao> contrun[m]: 哈哈哈
<contrun[m]> 昨晚熟悉了一下 pandoc api  明天你肯定能用上
<violetzijing> qiao, 面试官当然要高姿势，比如我们公司的校招题他们自己都回答不上来
<imadper> qiao: 面造入拧了解一下?
<qiao> violetzijing: 666 呀
<contrun[m]> imadper: 你没看到 昨天司令发的  说的就是不才
<imadper> contrun[m]: 发的啥啊?
<qiao> imadper: 半天没反应过来
<violetzijing> 兔子这网也不行啊
<violetzijing> 我觉得我们组的面试太难了，结果还是进了一堆垃圾，成天追着给擦屁股
<violetzijing> 人不可貌相
<qiao> imadper: 你看我们前段时间面试，我都是问得很简单。。 反正来了也就那点活，给人那么大的饼，估计有点脑子的人来了也很快就走了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 请看 本人 昨晚在 haskell irc 提的问题 https://i.loli.net/2019/03/13/5c88ac87c0503.png
<ubrl> contrun[m]: ⇪ image/png
<contrun[m]> imadper: 明天肯定弄好
 * cherrot 都已经忘记irssi怎么用了。。
<violetzijing> 啥是 irssi
<contrun[m]> irc 客户端吧
<imadper> cherrot: 你的网为啥这么破
<cherrot> imadper: 公司无线挂了
<imadper> cherrot: ... ...
<cherrot> ?
<imadper> cherrot: znc保平安
<cherrot> imadper: 看不出有啥用啊
<imadper> cherrot: 用不掉线?
<imadper> qiao|afk: 我曹你这就下班了???
<imadper> cherrot: 永不掉线
<imadper> cherrot: 还能帮你存聊天记录, 再次上线就能看到了
<imadper> cherrot: irccloud也就是给你做了个znc而已... 一年50usd?
<cherrot> imadper: 没意义嘛 掉线就掉线了
<imadper> cherrot: 再次上线, 还能看到你掉线时别人跟你说的话啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 轨道交通八通线二期（南延，土桥—环球影城）全长4.5公里，拟2019年12月竣工。
<imadper> violetzijing: 看起来不错啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 可惜我离八通线也挺远的...
<violetzijing> imadper, 我离八通线近了
<imadper> violetzijing: 你搬家了?
<violetzijing> 是啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 我猜猜
<violetzijing> 你猜一下我在哪个小区
<imadper> violetzijing: 你先别说
<violetzijing> 嗯
<imadper> violetzijing: 北京新天地?
<imadper> violetzijing: 新天地是个好地方啊
<violetzijing> imadper, yep
<imadper> violetzijing: 小区绿化非常好
<violetzijing> 那不如万象新天
<imadper> violetzijing: 当年我去看了几趟, 非常喜欢
<imadper> violetzijing: 就是太贵了...
<violetzijing> imadper, 我们的目的不一样，你是买房，我是租房
<imadper> violetzijing: 那你走路八通线, 直接做到环球影城岂不是卧铺?
<imadper> violetzijing: 大清早的反方向坐车多开心啊
<violetzijing> Being a positive, optimistic and funny person, I am willing to make friends with everybody.
<violetzijing> 这英语。。。
<violetzijing> 有人说自己 funny 吗？除了喜剧演员
<imadper> violetzijing: 这啥啊? 简历?
<imadper> violetzijing: 这么说来, 这个人是挺funny的, 没毛病啊
<violetzijing> imadper, welcome 邮件
<imadper> violetzijing: 那你给他回复, "really funny"
<violetzijing> imadper, 不 ky 了
<imadper> ky是啥... 烤鸭?
<violetzijing> 就是看不懂空气的氛围，又叫尬批
<imadper> violetzijing: 额... 话说, 我刚发现, 管庄比常营有前途多了...
<imadper> violetzijing: 18号线和八通线换乘站啊... 真稳
<cherrot> funny...
<violetzijing> 18 号线是哪到哪？
<cherrot> 你们朝阳真大
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我们在通县
<imadper> violetzijing: 地名说出来你都不知道... 大概是跟1号线平行
<imadper> violetzijing: 缓解一号线/八通线的压力的
<imadper> violetzijing: 所以叫18号线???
<imadper> cherrot: 通利福尼亚州
<imadper> violetzijing: 当年一条地铁线都没有的东坝, 现在竟然12/3号线换乘... hmmm
<imadper> violetzijing: 感觉亏了一个亿
<imadper> 到望京才5站...
<cherrot> 春困啊
<violetzijing> 今天修挂了快一个月的 pipeline
<violetzijing> 太刺激了
<violetzijing> 各种 bug
<imadper> violetzijing: 怎么断句?
<imadper> violetzijing: 今天修/挂了快一个月的pl?
<imadper> violetzijing: 今天修挂了/快一个月的pl?
<violetzijing> 修「挂了一个月的 pl」
<cherrot> 人人都是devops
<cherrot> 大连海事和大连理工啥区别
<imadper> cherrot: 不知道啊...
<violetzijing> cherrot, 感觉差不多？
<contrun[m]> cherrot: 大连理工好一点
<contrun[m]> 在大连理工呆过一年
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你tm怎么又在大连理工待过?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 四海为家是吧?
<contrun[m]> 明天就走
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我也想啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 本来我没这么着急
<imadper> contrun[m]: 因为我根本就没看到那句话
<contrun[m]> 我感觉 我就是不想也要走了
<contrun[m]> 准备走了 就是不知道去哪了
<violetzijing> 我有一万分讨厌 mockery 啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你不想就不用走. 他们的呐喊是没有力量的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不可替代性啊
<contrun[m]> 我他妈什么 地方不可替代
<imadper> contrun[m]: 跟tm你有什么关系?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 没钱招新人了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 所以没人替代你了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 懂?
<contrun[m]> imadper:  说得有道理  我好傻
<violetzijing> 好了，我删掉了 UT，没有 mockery 的问题了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 还不如裁员啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, 你们写 UT 吗
<violetzijing> 我要每天痛苦死了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 关键是 过得不爽啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 是啊.
<imadper> violetzijing: 我们更痛苦啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 你写覆盖率 90% 的测试吗
<imadper> violetzijing: 我不写代码啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 所以我不需要写测试啊也
<violetzijing> imadper, 那你有什么好痛苦的，什么都没写
<imadper> violetzijing: 对哦, 你说的好有道理
<imadper> contrun[m]: 请问, 我每天都在干嘛? 为什么这么痛苦???
<contrun[m]> 我他妈也有这个问题
<contrun[m]> 本人 连个格式都不没有转好
<whoareU> what's meaning of "nh" on this line "IP4.ROUTE[1]: dst = 10.5.5.2/32, nh = 0.0.0.0, mt = 101"
<BitBears_> hello
<ubrl> BitBears_:点点点.  23:47
<BitBears_> 此时此刻，有人在线吗？
<contrun[m]> 你猜  本人活在格林威治时间
<contrun[m]> 我也不是不想睡觉 就是他妈的睡不着 比如说昨天晚上 本人四点多的时候 就觉得很困了 五点多就睡着了
<contrun[m]> imadper: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WhVkWg2Rmd/  这个格式 吼不吼啊
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-14
<bcsfll> --
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNYOVEXJBBM&t=618s
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Buena Vista Social Club - Full album - YouTube
<violetzijing> imadper, 早
<violetzijing> shengyao, 早
 * qiao 大佬们早
<qiao> contrun[m]: violetzijing imadper  ^^
<violetzijing> qiao, 大佬早
<violetzijing> 昨天刚修好了 pipeline，没过几个小时又被我的 case 搞挂了
<violetzijing> 2333
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: 大佬们早!
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: 我今天, 十点一刻就到公司了! 历史最早!
<shengyao> violetzijing: 早
<qiao> imadper: 牛皮
<qiao> imadper: 你们还要人么？ 那种12点上班的那种
<imadper> qiao: 我司都是这种人啊
<imadper> shengyao: 早.
<qiao> imadper: 你司真好
<imadper> qiao: 好个屁, 都要黄了
<imadper> qiao: 客户也都是傻逼...
<shengyao> imadper: 早
<qiao> imadper: 傻逼那也是客户爸爸
<imadper> qiao: 不, 他们是客户孙子
<qiao> imadper: 要不谁给你发工资
<imadper> qiao: 我要郑重声明
<imadper> qiao: 我!
<imadper> qiao: 没有拿客户一分钱!
<imadper> qiao: 我们花的是投资人爸爸的钱
<qiao> imadper: 投资人那点钱估计早都被你们浪光了
<imadper> qiao: 还能坚持几个月
<qiao> imadper: 现在给你们钱的都是客户爸爸的钱
<imadper> qiao: 瞎扯
<imadper> qiao: 我们的客户一毛不拔好吗???
<qiao> imadper: 那你们干个毛，没客户鬼给你需求！？
<imadper> qiao: 有客户, 但是客户还没给我们创造任何利润啊
<qiao> imadper: 。。。这样啊。。。那他们是傻逼了
<imadper> qiao: 是哦
<qiao> imadper: 别惯着他们，骂tm的
<violetzijing> imadper, 别惯着他们，骂 tm 的
<violetzijing> 话说 vscode 有 twitter client 插件了
<violetzijing> 我来搞一波
<violetzijing> 原来用 thunderbird 刷推感觉也不是特别隐蔽
<imadper> violetzijing: 厉害了
<imadper> violetzijing: 还好我是emacs.
<violetzijing> vscode 找函数定义方便一点
<violetzijing> vim 不太好找，基本靠搜
<violetzijing> 项目大一点感觉还是用 IDE 管理方便
<imadper> violetzijing: lsp保平安    cc contrun[m] 快过来传教
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我大 vscode 还没 lsp？
<imadper> contrun[m]: vsc当然有了
<contrun[m]> 比你 lsp-mode 可能不知道牛逼到那里去了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 那就不可能了
<imadper> contrun[m]: lsp-ui多费劲
<imadper> 给劲
<contrun[m]> imadper: 老子今天就学习 vscode 来打你脸
<violetzijing> 。。。
<violetzijing> 你们真闲啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 来, 你先能装上再说
<contrun[m]> imadper:  vscode  是有 二进制分发的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你能启动再说
<contrun[m]> 只不过  二进制分发许可协议不清真
<contrun[m]> 马上就弄  不弄不是人
<violetzijing> 这个 sprint 我有 30 个 story point，workload 排第一……我 tm 还要出去玩一个星期
<contrun[m]> violetzijing:  vim 有了 lsp  https://github.com/autozimu/LanguageClient-neovim  妈妈再也不用担心我在 framebuffer 下面没法开心的跳转函数定义了
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - autozimu/LanguageClient-neovim: Language Server Protocol (LSP) support for vim and neovim.
<violetzijing> 改天看看吧
<imadper> 大佬们, 好困啊, 怎么破
<violetzijing> 写几个 bug
<violetzijing> 开心开心
<violetzijing> 就好了
<violetzijing> 兔子这什么破网
<imadper> violetzijing: 不知道啊, 感觉比斩老板的还差
<violetzijing> 建议开除他们的 IT
<imadper> violetzijing: 是的
<violetzijing> 哦说来，之前坑我把我推进 face++ 的 IT 组的那个坑比好像找了个币圈的工作
<imadper> violetzijing: 不过可能不是it的锅
<imadper> violetzijing: 币圈现在凉透了啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 不然我跟 contrun[m] 能这么清闲吗?
<violetzijing> 什么高达 6 位数的数字币签字费
<violetzijing> 月入二狗
<imadper> violetzijing: 2狗是4w而已啊
<violetzijing> 当架构师
<violetzijing> imadper, 6 位数的签字费啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 很多数字币几厘一个
<imadper> violetzijing: 单位是rmb吗?
<imadper> violetzijing: 有价无市, 没买盘的数字币多了去了
<violetzijing> imadper, 不懂啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 接下来会有很多币圈大佬回归到真实世界
<violetzijing> imadper, 大柱那组很多创业失败的 CTO
<violetzijing> cherrot, 破网啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 不想工作啊
<violetzijing> 不想工作啊
<imadper> 谁工作, 谁是
<violetzijing> 写字楼也太热了
<contrun[m]> 请问你穿了多少
<violet-hot-claw> 短袖裙子单鞋
<contrun[m]> 那还是你们热
<violet-hot-claw> 厕所最凉快
<violet-hot-claw> 看来人生的奥义还是在于带薪拉屎啊
<imadper> 羡慕你们啊
<shashisha> 羡慕你们啊
<violet-hot-claw> 羡慕你们啊
<cherrot> violet-hot-claw: 我只是午睡
<violet-hot-claw> cherrot, 羡慕午睡啊
<iMadper|MIGA> qiao|away: 我曹???
<iMadper|MIGA> qiao|away: 你丫天天这个点儿下班儿???
<violetzijing> 羡慕啊啊
<cherrot> 你们都是人赢。。
<iMadper|MIGA> ...
<iMadper|MIGA> cherrot: 你是兔赢
<violetzijing> 还有十几分钟
<violetzijing> 就可以下班吃饭了
<iMadper|MIGA> violetzijing: 羡慕按时下班的公司啊
<violetzijing> iMadper|MIGA, 我们没有按时这个说法
<violetzijing> 只是我到 6 点就不干活了
<iMadper|MIGA> violetzijing: 厉害了
<violetzijing> 我都是：去他妈的，老子要歇了
<iMadper|MIGA> violetzijing: 厉害了我的钳子姐
<cherrot> violetzijing: 厉害了
<cherrot> 这周掉头发好多
<iMadper|MIGA> cherrot: 跟我一起剃光头吧
<cherrot> iMadper|MIGA: 你剃毛啦？
<iMadper|MIGA> cherrot: 掉光了啊
<cherrot> iMadper|MIGA: 666 白虎
<iMadper|MIGA> cherrot: 大佬你懂的真多
<contrun[m]> 本人头上也是无处稠密了
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-15
<iMadper|`> qiao: violetzijing: 早大佬们
<whoareU>  in iptables's manual , "iptables -L"  is  "List  all  rules  in  the selected chain", and "iptables -S" is "  print all  rules  in  the selected chain", only one word differ, i feel they are the same meaning, but the output is different, why?
<qiao> iMadper|`: 早
<violetzijing> iMadper|`, 早
<violetzijing> qiao, 早
<iMadper|`> 大佬们今天有啥新鲜事儿吗?
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 我昨天回家了
<````````iMadper> qiao: 大佬又回去过好日子去了?
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 来西安玩么 ：）
<````````iMadper> qiao: 玩不动啊.
<````````iMadper> qiao: 没钱, 也没时间
<````````iMadper> qiao: 要刷题准备面试啊
<````````iMadper> qiao: 今天背来了算法手册, 刷起来啊
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 面试还要刷题？
<````````iMadper> qiao: 是啊
<````````iMadper> cherrot: 兔兔早啊
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 来来来，写个红黑树 ：）
<````````iMadper> cherrot: 每次看到你网巨差还坚持来irc, 总是被你这种身残志坚的精神给感动
<````````iMadper> qiao: 就会写链表啊
<````````iMadper> qiao: 还是那种递归的链表... 别的都不会了...
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 说到链表，最近看到采访Linus的一个文章，其中提到了单链表删除节点的程序
<````````iMadper> qiao: linus肯定是说C里面的双指针... 这都是c才有的方法, 我这种写java的用不到啊
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 不愧是Linus，人家2行代码，实现了功能，而且还考虑到了空节点和末节点
<````````iMadper> qiao: 肯定的啊. 不过呢, 现在如果让我写c, 我估计十行能出两个段错误
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 哈哈哈
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 你啥时候写java去了？
<````````iMadper> violetzijing: 你咋也身残志坚了?
<````````iMadper> violetzijing: 破网
<violetzijing> ````````iMadper, 编译又 tm 把机器拖挂了
<````````iMadper> qiao: 就最近开始写java了. spring boot真好用
<violetzijing> 垃圾 Ubuntu
<````````iMadper> violetzijing: cgroup保平安
<violetzijing> 内存和 CPU 都爆了就不响应任何键盘输入了
<````````iMadper> violetzijing: 把编译放到一个cpu,memory group里, 分配90%算力
<````````iMadper> violetzijing: 这样还有10%的算力用来聊irc
<violetzijing> 今天继续修 regression。。。
<violetzijing> 他妈的啊
<````````iMadper> regression都可以通过revert修复啊
<````````iMadper> 谁引入的, 谁去revert嘛
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 切，要是人家就是修好了一个urgent的问题呢？ 你能给revert了？
<````````iMadper> qiao: 能啊, regression就是far more urgent的问题啊
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 万一人家那个是添加新功能呢。。 :)
<````````iMadper> qiao: 新功能不好用能叫regression?
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 不是，新功能添加了，然后添加的代码刚好整出了个regression
<violetzijing> 主要是没人修
<violetzijing> 而不是怎么修的问题
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 这种情况下还是的去修这个regression的和说
<qiao> violetzijing: 让 ````````iMadper 去给你修
<qiao> violetzijing: 他擅长
<````````iMadper> qiao: 别闹, 我哪儿会修ruby???
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 别啊，我的那点ruby还是你教的呢
<````````iMadper> qiao: 我不会rails啊.
 * ````````iMadper 现在坚定地认为, SB才是最好的web框架
 * ````````iMadper 并且认为Play!是第二名
<violetzijing> 。。。
<violetzijing> 别闹
<qiao> ````````iMadper:。。
<violetzijing> go 的 regression
<violetzijing> rails 已经进垃圾桶了
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 你不是go的大佬么
<````````iMadper> qiao: 我司的go代码都是 contrun[m] 写的啊
<````````iMadper> qiao: 来我给你们展示一下
<contrun[m]> ````````iMadper: 傻逼 才写go
<````````iMadper> https://pasteboard.co/I5tptSy.png
<qiao> ````````iMadper: 666
<qiao> contrun[m]: 666
<contrun[m]> ````````iMadper: yesod 才是宇宙最好的  老子没用过也知道   phoenix 宇宙第二 我没用过也知道
<contrun[m]> 你呀  非要挑起圣战  我也没办法
<violetzijing> 牛逼牛逼
<violetzijing> 拜服
<````````iMadper> contrun[m]: 那你把d用yesod重写了吧
<````````iMadper> contrun[m]: 我也是改不动了啊
<contrun[m]> ````````iMadper: 明天就改  不改不是人
<violetzijing> Spring Boot 也是一堆约定俗成的东西
<violetzijing> 可惜少个跟 rails guide 一样上手的文档
<violetzijing> 写得我一脸蒙蔽
<````````iMadper> violetzijing: spring boot作为spring插件, 默认你已经会spring了, 只需要告诉你spring boot简化了哪些, 你就可以用了...
<violetzijing> 不喜欢
<contrun[m]> 好好的 yesod 和 phoenix 你们不用    给你们自由选择怎样生活的权利  你们选择了被囚禁  我也是没有办法了
<violetzijing> 我比较没节操，什么能找到工作就用什么
<violetzijing> 工具语言从来都不是什么大问题，不就是花时间学学
<violetzijing> 又遇到了 float64 精度问题
<violetzijing> 太容易了也
<violetzijing> https://play.golang.org/p/3_Opdk8UW7e
<ubrl> ⇪ f: The Go Playground
<rhzme[m]> test
<ubrl> rhzme[m]:点点点.  14:42
<contrun[m]> 不用等号就行了  我大hasekll的rational是可以任意精度的
<violetzijing> 你说得非常对，然而并没有任何用处
<violetzijing> 哪家实现的 rational 不行？
<contrun[m]> 是的  不知道 官方仓库里面有没有 对比浮点数的
<zhuluchi> 请问snap和apt是什么关系呢?
<ubrl> zhuluchi: define:请问snap和apt not defined.
<contrun[m]> snap 等于 mac 下的 dmg
<zhuluchi> contrun[m]: 那apt可以类比成?
<contrun[m]> zhuluchi: brew
<contrun[m]> 我现在回头还来得及吗  我要学 spring  spring 真香  我王境泽就要饿死了
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-16
<contrun[m]> 我草  找不到 这个是从哪里搬运过来的了
<contrun[m]> 反正是 stackoverflow
<contrun[m]> 找到了  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46136886/comparing-floats-by-ignoring-last-bit-in-golang  谁能可怜可怜 我给我解释一下  这怎么可能
<ubrl> contrun[m]: ⇪ go - Comparing floats by ignoring last bit in golang - Stack Overflow
<sheng_> 呀咩跌
<sheng_> 雅蔑鲽
<GTA5> 雅蔑鲽
<zhuluchi> GTA5: ??
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-17
<gfxmode> 好久没上来了。
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-09
<ArthurLee1977> 这个频道是黄了吗，怎么都没人说话
<mk3548208> ？？？
<mk3548208> 有什么问题吗
<mk3548208> ArthurLee1977: ？？？有什么问题
<liqsliu> 233
<LBT423>  /topic
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-11
<ArthurLee1977> 起床了
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-12
<ArthurLee1977> http://fars.ee/Wje0.png
<ArthurLee1977> http://fars.ee/Wje0.png
<qygw> ?
<ArthurLee1977> 终于有人回复了
<ArthurLee1977> 哈哈，还以为这个群是空的
<ArthurLee1977> qygw: 很久没用ubuntu了，现在最新版是啥
<qygw> 最新版啊
<qygw> 20.04吧
<qygw> 我以前都是在LMMS的群里混
<qygw> 现在来Ubuntu CN玩玩
<ArthurLee1977> 这群基本没人说话
 * qygw emmm
<qygw> 还有人吗？
<qygw> 我又回来了
<mk3548208> ???
<emfipp> 最近有没有人的TLS 1.2被{15h, {03h, 01h}, {00h, 02h}, {02h, 28h}}中断了？
<emfipp> CyrusYzGTt: ping
<otsots> names
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-13
<qygw_> wow
<qygw_> 命令行客户端果然来的爽快一些
<qygw> 有人在吗？
<X20Hunter> irssi?
<uuair_m> irssi适合挂机，但不适合聊天，问题多，需要改的小毛病太多了。。
<X20Hunter> +1
<qygw> emmmmm
<qygw> ?
<Guest75> 没人？
<Guest75> 你好
<syq> Guest75: 有人
<syq> 但是基本是鬼城了
<Guest75> 可以提一些问题吗，国内人都不知道IRC
<Guest75> 大家都用什么客户端
<Guest75> 59个人啊
<Guest75> 说话的没几个
<guest59> 哎
<DPICW> 大家好
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-14
<qygw> 。。。。。。
<Guest75> 升级gcc出错
<Guest75> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/64c7b6c20763a9f1cf6079ae7f659d6c/pasted.txt
<lucio_ma> 有人吗
<lucio_ma> 大周末的，聊聊天啊
<lucio_ma> hello
<lucio_ma> anybody here?
<lucio_ma> ：）
<mk3548208> 聊什么
<gh123[m]> 有需要安装部署riot的Synapse服务器的吗？我可以帮你安装部署
<Guest29831> 第一次用这个，有人在吗？
<gh123[m]> 专业安装部署riot的Synapse服务器，有需要的联系我
